#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-09
<Banan> 231
<Banan> Привет люди! Есть кто живой
<go8765> помогите со звуком ктонить разобраться(
<go8765> бред какой-то.... на форуме молчат..... сдесь молчат.... на англоязычном канале помочь не могут...
<Banan1> Хэллоу
<Banan1> есть кто живой?
<alagos> не-а
<vonderer> нет, конечно.
<Banan1> люди вот есть команда shutdown, а есть типа такой чтобы она блокировала экран? Через хранитель экрана не предлагать
<vonderer> нет
<vonderer> только через скринсейверы
<Banan1> плохо. спасибо
<vonderer> http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/62060
<vonderer> вот что-то мимо скринсейверов
<vonderer> но статья древняя
<vonderer> http://blog.troyastle.com/2011/04/lock-input-without-screen-saver-in.html
<vonderer> вот ещё
<vonderer> видимо, не только через скринсейверы :)
<Banan1> у меня на буке доп кнопки. в винде когда то меняло режим энергопитания. на нее нажимаю, он блокируется))
<vonderer> не понял
<Banan1> на ноутбуке кнопки есть. менять гамму монитора, вкл\выкл тоучпад и т.д. Вот при нажатии на одну из них блокируется эран
<Banan1> а мне надо чтобы я смог выставлять время, через которое он это сделал бы сам
<jham> Banan1: sleep 300 && xlock
<jham> delay=$(zenity --entry --text "Enter delay time" --entry-text "30"); sleep $delay && xlock
<jham> во )
<Banan1> я до такого еще не дошел)) не представляю что с этим делать))
<Banan1> вкурил все теперь! спасибо jham. но мне кажется это все можно сделать и без установки xlockmore
<SA4ok> как отключить питание на всех USB в целях экономии энергии на ноуте?
<SA4ok> желтельно командой. и как потом включить?
<SA4ok> искал на форуме. много чего попутного, но до самого отключения питание вроде нигде не дошло
<SA4ok> все спят, полагаю?
<SA4ok> жаль.. зайду попозже, может кто поможет
<shenmue> утро
<uvvtu> всем привет
<uvvtu> у кого нить стоит xfce
<uvvtu> да и с праздником
<uvvtu> великим
<uvvtu> алллилуя
<uvvtu> вставай страна огромная - вставай на сметрный бой
<sharikoff> Тыц
<Asti> с праздником всех :)
<skai> sharikoff[away]: счастлив, да? вот и метель началась
<Evangelion> всем хай!
<uvvtu> есть кто сидит на часу
<uvvtu> xfce
<uvvtu> &
<uvvtu> или кто знает как победить в консоле вместо русского знаки ??????????????
<skai> locale
<TomFarr> погляди в файле /etc/ttys какое значение для терменалов стоит cons25 или cons25r
<uvvtu> показать?
<TomFarr> uvvtu, ну можешь и показать, а можешь и посмотреть сам...
<uvvtu> куда положить можно вывод locale
<TomFarr> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<uvvtu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605063/
<uvvtu> ребята есть мысли ?
<skai> export LC_ALL=ru_RU.UTF-8
<uvvtu> skai, сделал
<uvvtu> дальше что
<TomFarr> reboot?
<pahan> нет наверно
<uvvtu> да что делать то - подскажите
<uvvtu> skai, братское сердце - что дальше делать?
<pahan> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=150770.0 тут что то пишут
<uvvtu> почитаю
<pahan> sudo apt-get install console-cyrillic
<pahan> вот это вроде мне когдато помогло
<pahan> uvvtu, не помогло?
<uvvtu> нет
<uvvtu> вообще все стало в знаках - ????????????????????????????????77
<uvvtu> и главное как побороть никто не знает
<pahan> так деды спят еще наверно
<uvvtu> войне конец  - какой тут спать
<uvvtu> консоль мою фрицы окупируют
<uvvtu> Offoffoff, а ты что притаился партизан
<uvvtu> pahan, в натуре еще наверное москали спят
<uvvtu> хотя и владивосток молчит
<pahan> я в консоле которая графическая(не ctrl+alt+1) тоже лажа?
<pahan> програмки типа gnome-terminal я имею ввиду
<uvvtu> и там бред
<alexmlw> почему под рутом он мне пишет bash: /etc/apt/apt-build.list: Отказано в доступе
<rapidsp> файлик уже открыт?
<Abbattar> Хао!
<Dimka> Настроил виртуалбокс: адаптер virtio-net, соединение через виртуальный адаптер хоста vboxnet0, DHCP включен, винда на виртуалке пингует хост, хост пингует винду.
<Dimka> Но винда не может получить доступ в инет через хост. Что делать (настроить)?
<Dimka> Настроил виртуалбокс: адаптер virtio-net, соединение через виртуальный адаптер хоста vboxnet0, DHCP включен, винда на виртуалке пингует хост, хост пингует винду.
<Dimka> Но винда не может получить доступ в инет через хост. Что делать (настроить)?
<inkvizitor68sl> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<Abbattar> %c%34 hi!
<TomFarr> ping
<ubuntuhelp> TomFarr, Есть контакт.
<legal> ls
<legal> кто пользуется миднайтом?
<Dimka> где узнать сетевой адрес хоста?
<uvvtu> прошу помощи - нажимаю клавишу "Меню приложения" - оттуда надпись элементов нет. Сам нахожусь в xfce
<uvvtu> куда все делось
<Dimka> попробуй пересоздай кнопку меню
<legal> или тогда самостоятельно напихивать, хотя я не уверен - много программ, и где что лежит - непонятно, кроме вайновских...
<Dimka> пересоздай кнопку, если не решит, пользователя
<legal> знать бы - какой файл за эту менюшку отвечает...
<Dimka> google
<uvvtu> не помогло - даже панель новую создал
<legal> :) ну да - один ответ на все вопросы
<HoHkaJIoJI> Народ, большая проблема с вайном, может кто сможет помочь?
<legal> пиши
<legal> что натворил
<HoHkaJIoJI> rfhjxt
<HoHkaJIoJI> кароче
<HoHkaJIoJI> есть игруха, работает она у меня на ура, НО
<HoHkaJIoJI> там авторизация через лаунчер
<HoHkaJIoJI> а с ним непонятно что, могу кинуть скрин
<legal> игра браузерная?
<HoHkaJIoJI> нет
<Abbattar_> Прива! с Победой!
<HoHkaJIoJI> Jedi Academy мб слышал?
<HoHkaJIoJI> и да кстати, всех с праздником
<HoHkaJIoJI> я тебе скрин кидаю, прийми
<Dimka> да, видел такую
<HoHkaJIoJI> Просто там сервак UA-Galaxy , они там кучу скриптов наворотили и сделали авторизацию обязательную на их серваках, а я войти немогу=(((((
<Dimka> кидай на rghost.ru
<Dimka> и ссылку сюда
 * Abbattar_ /me уходит
<Dimka> вообще всё мертво?
<HoHkaJIoJI> http://rghost.ru/5640681
<HoHkaJIoJI> там то что он зеленый то пофигу
<HoHkaJIoJI> но там есть окошко
<HoHkaJIoJI> News Faq и т.д.
<HoHkaJIoJI> оно не работает, а какраз там авторизация
<HoHkaJIoJI> может кто зайдет там по радмину или тим виверу, че там убунта поддерживает?=), Я просто уверен должен быть конфиг в который записывает данные об аккаунте и пароле, введенным в лаунчер
<Dimka> или в реестр
<HoHkaJIoJI> мб да
<HoHkaJIoJI> ктонить, может зайти там по тимвиверу, и поглядеть, а то это оч срочно народ...=(
<HoHkaJIoJI> http://www.teamviewer.com/ru/download/index.aspx
<Dimka> попробуй найти сам
<HoHkaJIoJI> конфигов нет
<HoHkaJIoJI> я уже обгялдел все .inf и .ini файлы
<HoHkaJIoJI> не в одном нет упоминания про логин и пасс
<Dimka> а реестр?
<HoHkaJIoJI> а я даже не знаю где на убунту реестр=)
<Dimka> у тебя игра(лаунчер) под вайном?
<HoHkaJIoJI> да
<Dimka> в терминал:
<Dimka> regedit
<HoHkaJIoJI> я нашел
<HoHkaJIoJI> уже
<Dimka> виндовский редактор реестра
<alex6567> ктонибудь словарем xfce пользуется?
<alex6567> ищу дикт сервер англо русский
<Dimka> конфиг?
<alex6567> это реально?
<marichka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> marichka, Понг.
<marichka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> marichka, Fail!
<HoHkaJIoJI> не, там в реестре тока инстал паз
<marichka> смешной хелп. привет. подскажите как лучше разбить диск, если предпологается только использовать одну операционную систему. нужно 4 диска - корень, хоум, свап и дата
<marichka> лучше каждый что бы был праймери, или создать один екстендед и засунуть все в него?
<inkvizitor68sl> праймари все делай
<inkvizitor68sl> эксты успеешь воткнуть
<ferrer3> Почему Deluge постоянно сильно грузит проц? Версия клиента 1.3.1. Это баг Делужа или что-то ещё? Посоветуйте альтернативный клиент тогда.
<marichka> inkvizitor68sl, спасибо, наверное так и сделаю
<inkvizitor68sl> ferrer3: ты уверен, что именно проц?
<inkvizitor68sl> ferrer3: top открой и посмотри wa какой
<ferrer3> Да, очень часто съедает 90%+ ресурсов ЦП. Даже если почти ничего не раздаёт и не качает.
<inkvizitor68sl> 90% КАКИХ ресурсов цпу ?
<ferrer3> Времени процессорного.
<ferrer3> Если делуж в состоянии ожидает, то ничего не жрёт, а если в состоянии выполняется - то зашкаливает.
<inkvizitor68sl> время процессорное состоит из us, sy, ni, id, wa, hi, si, st
<marichka> а ВЫ знаете что теперь в графической установке убунту(desktop) 11.04 нельзя самому прописывать куда монтировать  разделы....?? теперь прийдется использовать alternate
<Dimka> кто знает как выдать максиму процессора вайну?
<Dimka> вайну?
<inkvizitor68sl> marichka: можно
<Dimka> nice -20 не предел?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем здрасте
<marichka> неа, я пробывал. можно только выбрать из списка набор готовых точек монтирования. а прописать свою - нет
<ferrer3> marichka, fstab?
<marichka> мне проще примонтировать при установке, чем разбираться с фстаб
<aurodionov>  /msg NickServ identify aur9058253512
<[v-8]_jupiter> aurodionov: ))))))))))
<aurodionov> и не говори :)
<aurodionov> нихт с ним
<legal> midnight commander  --  проблема с русской кодировкой при соединении по FTP в локали всё нормально! Может кто знает лекарство????
<Dimka> если hostname -i выдает 127.0.1.1 это значит у компьютера нет сетевого адреса?
<legal> да нет, у меня так же выдает
<legal> а адрес то есть
<Dimka> а как узнать сетевой адрес?
<legal> legal@ubuntu:~$ ifconfig
<legal> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:a1:b0:00:11:70
<legal>           inet addr:10.0.0.49
<MagicLover> ifconfig -a
<legal> ферштейн?
<MagicLover> Ну или просто шасщташп
<MagicLover> шасщташп
<MagicLover> ifconfig ^)
<Dimka> всё понятно
<legal> midnight commander  --  проблема с русской кодировкой при соединении по FTP в локали всё нормально! Может кто знает лекарство????
<inkvizitor68sl> legal: есть - убить админа-виндузятника
<legal> не плохо бы - да вот только в других версиях работал
<legal> там в настройках - биты символов менять
<legal> менялись
<legal> а в этой версии что то не катит
<legal> хотя в ини файле все настройки про СР1251 сохраняются...
<Aceler> куку
<alex6567> как создать аналог батничка под линукс?
<alex6567> надо две команды автоматизировать
<alex6567> гуру!
<alex6567> в студию!
<boris_t> религия гуглить не позволяет?
<boris_t> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%BA%D0%B0_UNIX
<inkvizitor68sl> Aceler: ку
<inkvizitor68sl> почему конфеты так быстро кончаются(
<alex6567> создаю файл пишу там две строчки
<alex6567> потом ./fail
<alex6567> а он мне отказано в доступе
<alex6567> поправка ./file.sh
<alex6567> как быть?
<boris_t> что пишеш первая строчка должна быть !#/путь/до/интерпритатора/команд и файл должен быть исполняемый
<legal> так а доступ тут причем
<legal> доступа нет - прав нет
<legal> так как у автора нет прав?
<alex6567> все решил я отчмодить забыл флажок исполняемый поставить забыл
<alex6567> всем спасибо
<uvvtu> помогите русифицировать консоль. Вместо русских букв одно - ????????
<shenmue> cyr напиши в консоли
<nexxxt_> uvvtu, это как?
<uvvtu> cyr: This command may be executed only in Linux console.
<nexxxt_> оно вроде автоматом ставится, если у тебя не сервак.
<uvvtu> вот так
<uvvtu> поставил xfce  - и теперь в консоле ничего сделать не моогу
<uvvtu> перепробывал все варианты. где-то есть тайна
<shenmue> sudo apt-get install console-cyrillic
<nexxxt_> во
<nexxxt_> точно
<shenmue> потом cyr
<nexxxt_> и потом указать размер шрифта и разрешение
<uvvtu> уже стоит
<nexxxt_> теперь крути
<shenmue> шрифты глянь
<nexxxt_> кодировку не забудь указать.
<nexxxt_> на серваках их несколько - на выбор
<uvvtu> cyr - ничего не дает
<uvvtu> кстати под ctrl+alt+F1  - была русская консоль. после как ввел cyr  все снесло
<uvvtu> теперь везде крякозябры
<nexxxt_> кодировка слетела
<shenmue> русификацию ставил?
<uvvtu> все пакеты стоят
<shenmue> language-pack-ru стоит?
<uvvtu> lf
<uvvtu> да
<shenmue> тогда шрифты проверяй и настройку
<uvvtu> где проверять
<shenmue> консоли
<shenmue> в*
<nexxxt_> вот еще забыли: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-cyrillic
<uvvtu> пробую
<nexxxt_> он несколько кодировок предложит, какую ставить не помню, давно настраивал.
<shenmue> utf-8
<nexxxt_> как вариант
<uvvtu> �������� ���� ���� ��������������, ���������������������� ���������������� ���� �����������������/dev/tty[1-6], ������
<uvvtu> [����������]
<nexxxt_> упс
<uvvtu> что он мне там написал не пойму
<nexxxt_> пробуй другую кодировку, они там последовательно, если правильно помню.
<uvvtu> да там непонятно что он мне предлагает - как вариант отпадает
<nexxxt_> я последний раз это делал на ubuntu server 8.04, много воды утекло с тех пор.
<uvvtu> какую кодировку ему поставить ?
<uvvtu> 1251
<uvvtu> KOI8-R
<uvvtu> ?
<shenmue> utf
<uvvtu> такую он мне не предлагает
<jham> а в локале всё пучком?
<shenmue> utf-8 нет?
<uvvtu> как проверить
<jham> locale -a и locale
<legal> utf-8
<legal> 1251 - yt rfnbr
<uvvtu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605119/
<legal> 1251 - не катит
<uvvtu> пока и не ставлю
<uvvtu> больше там нечего и поставить
<jham> uvvtu: а locale -a?
<uvvtu> сейчас
<jham> и то что LANG не выставлен - это так должно быть?
<donattt> Как вернуть разрешение экрана ?  http://is.gd/vpjAnJ
<uvvtu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605121/
<uvvtu> что дальше делать
<jham> uvvtu: попробуй lang и lc_all на ru_RU.UTF-8 выставить
<uvvtu> где выставмить
<uvvtu> /etc/default/console-setup -- покажите свой. Какой у вас
<ferrer3> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<ferrer3> Помогите, Делуж грузит проц на 100% = http://paste.pro/1599285
<ferrer3> При этом почти ничего не качается и не раздаётся.
<uvvtu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605123/
<|Amblnb|> ferrer3: индексирует
<|Amblnb|> чи хеширует)
<ferrer3> проблема в том, что это постоянно. Как можно исправить?
<shenmue>  /etc/default/console-setup что то у меня он пожирнее
<|Amblnb|> Я его после таких косяков удалил. он грузил систему если в нём была большая раздача
<ferrer3> посоветуйте, тогда альтернативу, которая не будет так систему загружать.
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605124/
<shenmue> ferrer3 гном то flush
<|Amblnb|> Использую уТоррент, так как он мне больше всего подкодит. Но можно и кТоррент
<|Amblnb|> а можно ещё в репе поискать про битторрент клиенты
<jham> rtorrent. чтоб систему не нагружать )
<|Amblnb|> Щас кстати уже есть консольный уТоррент
<|Amblnb|> Только поставить непонял как
<|Amblnb|> Да и нелюбитель в кансоли колупатся )
<ferrer3> я так понял, нет версии utorrent под линуксу амд64 (
<|Amblnb|> под консоль есть
<|Amblnb|> Да и какая разница х64 спокойно может работать с х32, а вот х32 неможет с х64...
<ferrer3> именно )
<san4o> ferrer3: уже есть utorrent под линь ?
<boris_t> http://www.utorrent.com/intl/ru/downloads/linux
<ferrer3> x32 можно скачать на фо сайте
<ferrer3> оф*
<san4o> хотя хватает и более достойных нативных ... )
<OO2u> Ребят есть у кого EDID.bin для LCD с родным разрешением 1680x1050_60? Если есть напишите в ПМ пожалуйста=)
<|Amblnb|> Я думаю что консольная версия гораздо хуже других консольных конкурентов
<inkvizitor68sl> нет консольной версии юторрента
<inkvizitor68sl> там демон, который запускает вебморду
<|Amblnb|> Значит есть только веб морда
<Morf1n> Доброе утро! Я все с тем же вопросом: LiveCD нужно самому создавать(если да, то как?) или качать с оф источников под свой дитрибутив?
<vonderer> О_о
<vonderer> а что этот вопрос значит-то?
<Morf1n> vonderer: )
<san4o> Morf1n: а свою убунту не с лайв сд устанавливал ? =)
<Morf1n> san4o: это и есть livecd?  я думал, что ливсд спец для востановления используется
<Morf1n> и делается отдельно
<Morf1n> или качается
<san4o> Morf1n: лайв сд огромное множество и используюются для самых разных вещей
<Morf1n> san4o: ну мне что бы он востановил граб и подцепил винду
<san4o> Morf1n: тебе хватит у установочного диска
<Morf1n> san4o: а же начнет устанавливать по новой дистр
<Morf1n> или там какие то хитрости нужно сделать?
<shenmue> ты вообще убунту ставил?
<san4o> Morf1n: нет. загрузится с лайв сд и востановить груб
<|Amblnb|> Зверя он ставил, вот и спрашивает...
<Morf1n> san4o: я не видел там таким пунктов
<Morf1n> shenmue: его потомков))
<Morf1n> |Amblnb|: несовсем
<san4o> попробовать убунту без установки. както так называется. кто помнит подскажите давно уже не переустанавливал
<Morf1n> san4o: да есть там такое
<|Amblnb|> Загрузить без установки
<Morf1n> запустить без установки
<Morf1n> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<|Amblnb|> А в рыбах, птицах, насекомых и других микроарганизмах такого нету...
<Morf1n> |Amblnb|: есть
<|Amblnb|> Есть, если установиш кудато с бубном
<|Amblnb|> Так легче взять просто бубенту ))
<Morf1n> :-D
<vonderer> для восстановления груба достаточно любого установочного диска линуксов, на самом деле :)
<ifinantrius> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<vonderer> или фряхи
<shenmue> щас кто то вжаб получит =)
<ifinantrius> чорт
<ifinantrius> моя извинятся
<Popadius> Здраствуйте
<shenmue> здарова
<Popadius> Есть проблема... раздел с ext 4 перемещался по жёсткому диску (и увеличивался), в результате все файлы целы, но внутри мешанина из другой информации. есть шанс восстановить всё как было?
<ZoLToR> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где в 11.04 хранятся настройки тачпада? Устал уже постоянно выполнять synclient TapButton2=2 && synclient TapButton3=3
<aurodionov> кто-то x-chat пользует , как прописать кнопочку логинится ?
<aurodionov> !login
<ubuntuhelp> use @login
<aurodionov> !pasword
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pasword'
<aurodionov> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<unibot> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<ZoLToR> есть кто живой?
<vonderer> все умерли
<ZoLToR> :(
<Popadius> блин блин
<unibot> никого! нет! все на природе мясо с водкой жрут
<alex6567|2> или сало с горилкой
<alex6567|2> и горчицей
<shenmue> http://www.google.su/
<Popadius> Есть проблема... раздел с ext 4 перемещался по жёсткому диску (и увеличивался), в результате все файлы целы, но внутри мешанина из другой информации. есть шанс восстановить всё как было?
<Popadius> просто там у меня всё было... музыка... фотки... всё шо нажито непосильным трудом
<ZoLToR> блин, нафига было нажатие колесом на трехпальцевый тап вешать? :((
<alex6567|2> как переименовать имя машины?
<uvvtu> помогите русифицировать консоль
<uvvtu> не могу и все туту
<adminn> У меня диск с дровами для хероха не читает.Пропадает дисковод куда-то!
<vonderer> uvvtu, какую консоль?
<uvvtu> самую что ни на ест ьконсоль
<Lex_S> ))
<uvvtu> директории все в ?????????????
<ferrer3> Не знаете, есть ли какой-нибудь красивый апплет сетевой нагрузки?
<vonderer> ещё раз
<Lex_S> в rc.conf пропиши consolefont = ruscii8_16
<vonderer> о какой консоли идёт речь?
<Lex_S> а, у вас же нету rc.conf)
<uvvtu> ferrer3, Knetdockapp
<vonderer> той, которая без иксов
<uvvtu> сейчас
<vonderer> или какой-то терминал-эмулятор?
<adminn> что ж мне делать-то?!
<uvvtu> которая и без ихсов и та которая терминал
<shenmue> ник сменить
<Lex_S> в терминале не должно быть проблем
<adminn> Причём все остальные диски читает, даже хероховский мануал
<vonderer> uvvtu, а терминал-эмулятор какой?
<uvvtu> стандартный в xfce
<shenmue> (=
<adminn_nood_XD> подскажите распечатать ведь надо мне
<Lex_S> мб шрифта какого-то нет
<uvvtu> что делать
<Lex_S> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=3538.0 тут посмотри
<adminn_nood_XD> а мне-то что делать?
<shenmue> скачай с офф сайта дрова
<vonderer> uvvtu, а кириллица вводится в терминал?
<uvvtu> нет
<uvvtu> только ??????
<vonderer> а какая у тебя локаль, интересно
<vonderer> echo $LANG
<uvvtu> стронанно ничего не вывело
<uvvtu> uvvtu@uvvtu-AO533:~$ echo $LANG
<uvvtu> uvvtu@uvvtu-AO533:~$
<vladgobelen> locale
<unibot> ru_RU.UTF-8
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1004.png
<vladgobelen> а должно
<vladgobelen> видимо чтото не так
<uvvtu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605155/
<uvvtu> где-то чтото не так
<uvvtu> ест ь еще мыли у кого нить
<TomFarr> Есть две команды работающие с bash#: cvlc -options я их запустил через ссш, как мнеих можно запустить что бы они виртальные терминалы не жрали, тоест в фоне? через чт их запустить?
<TomFarr> batch подойдет?
<Ron_> screen
<TomFarr> Ron_, и чем мне поможет скрин?
<vonderer> ctrl+z уводит команду в фон
<vonderer> но скрин лучше
<TomFarr> vonderer, мне же нужно что бы она работала, просто не забирала мой tty как демон работала что бы...
<shenmue> в конце &
<vonderer> ну да, или &
<TomFarr> screen -S rtorrent &
<TomFarr> Или просто при запуске &
<volid> привет всем.
<vonderer> рторрент лучше пускать в скрине
<vonderer> вообще скрин освой
<vonderer> очень хорошая штука
<TomFarr> скрином я пользовался что бы мониторить работу другого юзверя в системе
<vonderer> скрин можно использовать как вкладки в консоли
<vonderer> понадобился рторрент - переключился на нужный скрин и пользуешься им
<TomFarr> а процесс на самом деле запускается в фоне... только я боюсь что закрою терминал и процесс умрет
<vonderer> тогда тем более скрин
<TomFarr> Да мне не рторент нужен
<volid> в pidgin при новом входящем сообщении автоматически открывается окно разговора и выводится на передний фон. как это можно отключить?
<vonderer> если пускать с &, то при закрытии терминала процесс дохнет вроде
<volid> перерыл настройки, не нахожу.
<shenmue> нет
<vonderer> volid, в настройках
<vonderer> shenmue, не дохнет? :) ок
<vonderer> я просто только скрином пользуюсь
<shenmue> запусти к примеру гимп
<vonderer> поэтому даже не знаю
<volid> vonderer: а точнее
<shenmue> gimp &
<Nor8> ку
<vonderer> shenmue, да, и впрямь
<vonderer> буду знать теперь :)
<vonderer> volid, в уведомлениях где-то
<vonderer> ща, поставлю его
<vonderer> чорт, гстример
<vonderer> :)
<volid> кто-нибуть еще пользуется pidginом?
<Nor8> Я, а в чем проблема?
<volid> Nor8: в pidgin при новом входящем сообщении автоматически открывается окно разговора и выводится на передний фон. как это можно отключить?
<Nor8> В настройках было, если не ошибаюсь
<Nor8> Или в доп. плугинах
<vonderer> а вот я что-то не вижу такой настройки
<vonderer> volid, проверь плагины
<volid> Nor8: еее, все пересмотрел, не нашел. конкретнее не скажеш?
<vonderer> по умолчанию он себя так вести не должен
<Nor8> Это, кстати, завист еще от твоих настроек компиза
<vonderer> эээ. Разве?
<vonderer> каким боком? :)
<Nor8> Ну да
<volid> я удалил конфиги и по умолчанию такое поведение
<volid> как от компиза???
<Nor8> Поведение окон, а пиджин тоже окно
<vonderer> эмм. а как это относится к новым сообщениям?
<vonderer> а вообще есть опция
<vonderer> скрывать новые окна сообщений
<vonderer> выбираешь всегда и они только в трее обозначаются
<Nor8> Так и относится. Или фоном открывает или сразу
<volid> где именно опция?
<vonderer> в первой вкладке
<volid> сейчас гляну
<vonderer> интерфейс->скрывать новые беседы
<vonderer> выбираешь "всегда", PROFIT
<vonderer> вместо новых окон будет в трее отображаться, что пришло сообщение
<volid> мля, куда я глядел. во спасибо :)
<vonderer> а по тычку в трей - уже окно
<a121609> >:o
<shenmue> (R)
<Artem> Народ, а для 11.04 есть полная руссификация интерфейса?
<Artem> С праздником всех кстати
<Corsair> каким образом в ноутбуке можно увеличить разрешение экрана, если сам производитель утверждает что 1366х768 - это максимум?
<Corsair> Artem, взаимно!
<volid> наблюдается падение fps в системе после нескольких часов работы. карта nvidia 9300 gs. в настройках опенгл отключил автообновление  частоты - не помогло. у кого наблюдалось? как боролись?
<volid> Artem: есть
<shenmue> Artem да
<shenmue> Corsair никак
<shenmue> volid не было
<volid> драйвера nvidia-current
<shenmue> 270 увсе путем
<volid> у меня 270.41.06
<shenmue> ну такие же
<shenmue> NVIDIA 270.41.06
<prise> всем привет
<volid> привет
<jlewka> всем проивет
<jlewka> нарож подскажите, а почему free -m и системный монитор показывают разные значения о свободной памяти?
<vonderer> очевидно, потому что по-разному её считают
<jlewka> так кому верить?
<jlewka> кто то смотирит пользовательскую, а кто то всю?
<Popadius> Есть кто?
<jlewka> или кто то 1мб=1000кб приравнивает?\
<vonderer> нет. ща, нагуглю кое-что.
<shenmue> у меня прально показывает
<jlewka> а у меня нет
<shenmue> и на много разница?
<jlewka> да и вообще, убунта, с вырубленым компизом, запущеным rhytmbox и и xchat жрет 1269
<jlewka> по free
<vonderer> у тебя free выводит все параметры
<shenmue> а кэш?
<jlewka> а сис монитор показывает 695 v,
<vonderer> buffed cached можно вычитать
<vonderer> это легкоосвобождаемая память
<jlewka> а сис монитор показывает 695 мб
<vonderer> и по мере необходимости её система мгновенно высвобождает
<kstati> jlewka, не знаю-не знаю. у меня куча всего открыто. 880М занято. и компиз, и эмералд, и хром...
<Popadius> gподскажите, есть ли шанс восстановить данные с ext4 после перемещения. Файловая система в порядке, но сами данные "сломались". То есть всё на месте, но файлы не открываются
<jlewka> vonderer, free -om показал тоже самое
<vonderer> jlewka, обрати внимание на buffers/cache строку
<kstati> Popadius, не открываются, это как? нет доступа, или же что-то не верно?
<vonderer> jlewka, при выводе free -m
<jlewka> kstati, можешь показать плиз sudo top и top -u user ?
<Popadius> kstati: всё как бы на месте, но файлы "битые", то есть в одном фильме скажем кусок другого
<shenmue> inxi ксати полезная утилико
<total__> добрый день, кому как 11 ая?
<shenmue>  total__ фигня бажная
<vonderer> мда.. хром сожрал 500 МБ оперативки О_о
<kstati> Popadius, тогда где ж "нормальность системы?"
<vonderer> хорошо, что я его кэш в тмпфс не отпарвил, лол
<shenmue> vonderer хром жрет больше всех
<vonderer> да
<total__> для меня полное говно
<vonderer> зато быстрый :)
<jlewka> vonderer, угу, вычел их и стоко примерно и вышло
<shenmue> опера наше все
<vonderer> рендерит фейсбук криво :(
<Popadius> kstati: нормальность в том что fsck прошёлся и теперь молчит, что делат дальше я не знаю
<total__>  глючит графика, нихрена ничего не работает, хоть обратно десятку стваь
<vonderer> Popadius, по смонтированной фс прошёлся?
<shenmue> гг
<Popadius> kstati: нет, все данные на отдельном жестаке
<vonderer> total__, убунта юзабельна как правило через два-три месяца после релиза
<vonderer> если повезёт.
<total__> может быть подскажите как избавиться от багов в графике
<Popadius> vonderer: по отмонтированной
<total__> хех
<total__> просто на  убунту уже 2.5 года, но такого ггг я еще не видел
<Popadius> по сути файлы вроде как на месте но физически они битые
<kstati> jlewka, free -lm, ps -Aa. htop сам мучай.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/605180/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/605181/
<jlewka> подсчитал ручками то чтол показывает сис монитор, у меня получилось около 300мб
<jlewka> kstati, спс
<kstati> Popadius, в чё м же нормальность?
<vonderer> total__, тебе везло
<kstati> jlewka, более-менее честно можно понять по  free -lm.
<Popadius> kstati: нув принципе да ненормальность, но я не знаю чем это исправить, собственно вопрос можно ли?
<Popadius> и да это случилось из-за моей тупости =(
<total__> купил новое железо -> обновился -> получил еле живую систему
<kstati> мне не известны методы ремонта неправильно починеной фс. идеальный вариант - забить и скопировать снова.
<kstati> судя по тому, что fsck прошлась и поправила ошибки, структура fs верна. а данные... это ж данные - кому они нужны ;)
<Popadius> kstati: был бы у меня бэкап я бы сейчас не страдал
<kstati> золотые слова. задумайся над ними на будущее
<kstati> попробуй testdisk, хотя мягко говоря не уверен в успехе
<jlewka> как посмотреть список активных пользователей?
<Popadius> ну он выловил swap  старый, но он мне не особо нужен
<kstati> who
<kstati> jlewka, who, whoami...
<jlewka> спасибо
<alex6567> jlewka: users кажется
<kstati> alex6567, проверь.
<jlewka> alex6567, тоже работает, аналог -q )
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-Терминал.png скрипт хороший =)
<jlewka> shenmue, сам сделал?)
<shenmue> нет
<Popadius> ну так абстрагировавшись от того что бэкап это всё и еслиб я знал прикуп, есть какой-нибудь инструмент для данной ситуации?
<shenmue> jlewka посмотри может есть в убунте
<kstati> shenmue, а в чём хорошесть?
<jlewka> нету
<shenmue> выводит шустро инфу об ос
<kstati> ну, фиг его знает. на фиг оно надо.
<shenmue> точнее о железяках
<kstati> lshw же
<kstati> jlewka, это независимый от системы скрипт.
<kstati> http://inxi.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/inxi
<Popadius> чёрт
<kstati> да уж, кому-то делать было не чего...
<jlewka> kstati, хм, выглядит сложнее чем я думал) а я чего то подумал что там чисто греп и сед )
<shenmue> в удобовариваемом виде. сразу вывел список.
<kstati> по сути так и есть, но всё сделано в духе разумности - текст в сторону, учёт разных шелов.
<kstati> но метод установки на оф сайте - жесть.
<jlewka> shenmue, удобно конечно, но если надо часто вывести опреденунную инфу, то лучше уж свой написать, который будет выводить ток то что надо тебе
<kstati> ещё и бажный. запустил сейчас под ограниченой записью - вылетел - закрыл консоль (текстовую) - логаут дал.
<shenmue> http://pastebin.com/WaHQvarv на тебе полный список
<kstati> воот, финт ушами дал понять, что зависимости неудовлетворены: bash, bash, . ./inxi - читаю
<kstati> shenmue, список чего? ) это всё и по тексту видно.
<shenmue> kstati опций и инфы выводимой
<kstati> shenmue, я уже два бага поймал. не по мне такие "прелести".
<Guest> а что за баги?
<shenmue> зачем ловить баги?
<Guest> это тоже нужно
<Guest> кормить баг репорт хотя бы
<kstati> shenmue, Guest в скрипте inxi. Багрепорт и волновать не буду - погонял-потестил - бажит - удалил. В сырце километровом разбираться ломает. Ибо всё то же самое уже давно есть в других продуктах. Примера ради погугли по настройке коньков.
<Guest> ок
<shenmue> коньки бяка бесполезная
<kstati> баг #1 при неудавлетворёной зависимости вместо выхода из скрипта просиходит выход из шела. Баг №2 - скрипт не видит установленый греп. Где конкретно? ) да ну на фиг отлаживать.
<kstati> shenmue, не согласен. коньки - рантайм информация, а это... просто не вижу пользы.
<shenmue> у меня оно из коробке пашет
<kstati> дистрибутив, имя и ядро? uname -a
<kstati> ну, и далее по пунктам.
<shenmue> ну я в коньках не вижу смысла.
<shenmue> постоянный мониторинг за ос это глупость
<shenmue> тем более коньки вообше другое
<Guest> а разве на убунту канале сидят не только те  у кого убунта?
<shenmue> тут все сидят
<kstati> Guest, он, похоже из mint-а - клона бубунту, а я вообще залётный. 11.04 погонять решил.
<Guest> что нового?
<prise> unity говно то еще
<kstati> угу.
<vonderer> shenmue из минта? а не из арчика, случаем? :)
<kstati> а так же emerald падает.
<Guest> просто недобили еще
<shenmue>  kstati и?
<kstati> к вечеру удалю на фиг
<prise> пилять у меня на андроиде меню и то удобнее
<Guest> я вообще wayland жду
<shenmue> vonderer мята.
<vonderer> а, ок
<vonderer> в убунтах 10.04 и 10.10 неадекватно LA считается
<vonderer> в свежей та же проблема?
<shenmue> vonderer мне не нря гиковские дистры вообще
<kstati> unity уже прибил - лажа. сижу в compiz-standalone
<Guest> почему не нравятся гиковские дистры?
<novns> shenmue, не все
<vonderer> потому что нравятся десктопные.
<vonderer> что в этом плохого? :)
<novns> на работе и на ноутбуке убунта
<kstati> vonderer, я на убунту больше двух дней не сижу. с выходом новой версии ставлю на пару суток поржать и удаляю
<kstati> что б знать на что плююсь
<Guest> а разница между гиковским и десктопным?
<shenmue> потому что время зря трачу. вместо того что бы поставить и забыл нужно красноглазить в манах
<novns> а на домашнем компьютере убунте делать нечего
<vonderer> видимо, под гиковским подразумевается, что всё ручками ставится и настраивается.
<kstati> novns, тогда на каком? хД
<prise> Guest: задолбишься пилить , но много разных фитчей в гиковских
<kstati> prise, например?
<shenmue> vonderer арч генту слака и клоны =)
<Guest> тогда пример гиковского дистра?
<prise> kstati: например что?
<vonderer> shenmue, а дебиан не гиковский?
<novns> слакваре не нужна
<novns> арч туда-сюда
<prise> Guest: slax
<kstati> prise, пример того, что тебе кажется "задолбаешься пилить"
<shenmue> vonderer не считаю =)
<Guest> везде есть и плюсы и минусы
<novns> федора хороша
<vonderer> а в чём разница тогда?
<novns> гента хороша, если умеючи
<kstati> угу
<Guest> мне нравится убунту и арч
<prise> kstati: железо, я лично в осносном на ноутах. и постоянные траблы с вайфаем и веб камерой) да и тачпадом
<kstati> для меня нормальный дистрибутив - это тот, в котором нет avahi, или можно его выпилить.
<vonderer> за что ты его так не любишь?
<novns> в убунте спокойно убирается
<kstati> prise, никогда не парился. собрал ядро, поставил фирмварь и всё. А на той же убунту - танцы с бубном, дабы камеру завести
<kstati> *syntek
<Guest> точно
<kstati> vonderer, а на фиг он нужен?
<novns> только одна библиотека стоит по зависимостям
<kstati> vonderer, он не работает в домене .localdomain. Дык у одиночного пользователя именно локалдомаин и есть.
<novns> kstati, нет
<kstati> Тут же расчёт ведётся на домашних пользователей. при этом у тебя авахи работает из коробки?
<novns> он не работает при наличии домена .local в сети
<kstati> novns. гугл в помощь.
<Guest> гном шел классная штука, хоть и сыроват
<prise> kstati: согласен, но как не крути это время.. у меня его мало)
<vonderer> kstati, у меня нет avahi
<novns> kstati, не путайте .localdomain и .local
<vonderer> kstati, меня выбесил неадекватный la в убунте, лол
<kstati> у меня уже тоже. даже на ubuntu 11.04.
<novns> домен .local любят провайдеры для внутренних ресурсов
<Guest> авахи можно держать, но запускать по необходимости
<novns> авахи его тоже любит
<kstati> vonderer, novns это показатель. хлама просто много - а это один из них.
<novns> .localdomain никому не мешает
<vonderer> согласен
<vonderer> но в сусе хлама намного больше
<Guest> +1
<vonderer> его просто как-то эпически больше
<kstati> не знаю, сусе ставил лет семь назад. что там сейчас - не в курсе
<novns> kstati, можно поставить минимальную убунту, там исошник мегабайт двадцать
<vonderer> novns, где такую взять?
<kstati> угу, а потом поставить cups и получить в довесок avahi
<Guest> эээ то наверное нетбут
<novns> vonderer, на сайте убунты, сюрприз
<vonderer> novns, странно. мне не попадалась
<vonderer> видимо, где-то хорошо спрятана :)
<kstati> novns, здесь же почти всё, что может исопльзовать авахи завязано на нём через зависимости
<novns> vonderer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<novns> kstati, зависимости требуют только одну библиотеку
<novns> всякие демоны и клиенты - не обязательны
<novns> а вообще, пинайте провайдера, чтоб не трогал домен .local и пользуйтесь авахи
<kstati> НАФИГА он мне?!
<kstati> если бы был нужен, то и перенастроить можно, что б было по фигу на .local
<kstati> я просто изначально считаю его хламом
<novns> перенастроить можно
<novns> но это должны все пользователи сети договориться и перенастроить
<Guest> вот вцепился ты в него
<novns> (локальной сети)
<Guest> он иногда нужен
<novns> а авахи - штука удобная и полезная
<Guest> холивар короче....
<novns> к ней просто не привыкли массы
<Guest> тебе грабли надо чтоб понял...
<kstati> novns, удобная. конечно. при этом получаются проблемы с dhcp, ибо авахи крутится в своей подсети/16.
<kstati> novns, что бы привыкнуть, надо принять плюсы. А плюсы где? может я что-т не догоняю?
<Guest> как можно добится нормальной работы mplayer c видео первого канала?
<novns> kstati, http://avahi.org/wiki/Avah4users#SoftwareMakinguseofAvahi
<kstati> novns, читал, равно как и многие другие документы по zeroconf.
<novns> с праздником, кстати, всех!
<kstati> с праздником.
<kstati> novns, технологии уже много лет. Если я не ошибаюсь - больше десяти. Послеживаю за ней время от времени, пользы не понимаю.
<kstati> Для меня это что-то вроде hal - все кричали "круто", я как обходил стороной, так и увидел - рождение да смерть.
<novns> она популярна в штатах, где у большинства макинтоши
<kstati> идею уловил.
<novns> к линупсам прикрутили не так давно
<novns> под виндой не знаю, работает вообще или нет
<novns> даже если работает
<novns> даже если работает, там наверняка надо что-то ставить
<novns> а пользователи этого не знают
<novns> в маках работает сразу из коробки
<novns> именно поэтому в убунте, федоре и т.п., она тоже из коробки есть
<novns> глупо было бы не включать только потому, что где-то в сибири медведи в массе пользуются пиратской виндой
<zembo> приветствую всех
<kstati> ну, более пяти лет назад точно.  Глупостью я считаю повальное включение. А чё, поставить на поток праворульные машины. В британии-то пользуются.\
<kstati> Привет.
<zembo> господа, подскажите по убунте 11.04 ?
<novns> kstati, правостороннее движение есть только в небольшом количестве стран, включая нашу
<novns> основная масса людей катается слева
<novns> сюрприз, да?
<kstati> novns, под оффтопиком пытались внедрять с photoshop-ом. версии не помню. кажется в версии CS-1 уже тихонько ставили mdns из пакета бонжюр
<kstati> novns, а так же маленьких штатах и почти всей европе. Да, в афиреке да в большей части эмиратов движение "по центру",
<novns> zembo, сразу задавайте вопрос по существу, на "подскажите?" никто не ответит
<zembo> Ок, конечно =)
<novns> kstati, так пользователей фотошопа (настоящих) мало
<kstati> novns, ну, и до конца не уловлю полноту реализации, сервис zeroconf был в оффтопике с версии 2001 года.
 * kstati zembo, строчит длиннющий попрос, похоже
<novns> kstati, майкрософтовский вариант, как обычно, ни с чем не совместим
<zembo> Дело обстоит так. Поставил с нуля убунту 11.04. Ситема - p4quad, видео ati 2600hd .  После установке дров на видео - последние с сайта ati, отсутствуют дополнительные настройки во внешнем виде. Компиз не работает. Окошки резиновые, но мыша не цепляет окна и невозможно
<zembo> их переместить
<novns> и мало того, он ещё и страдает уязвимостями
<novns> и везде закрыт провайдерами от греха
<novns> вместе с самбой
<kstati> zembo, пункт первый - с сайта ati ничего ставить нельзя, равно как и с других сайтов. Только через apt-get
<kstati> заголовки окон есть?
<novns> zembo, переставить с нуля ещё раз, после этого активировать бинарный драйвер средствами убунты, а не вручную
<zembo> kstati - в данный момент есть. Раньше не было.
<kstati> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:malteworld/compiz && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kstati> а за одно настрой компиз, что бы обработчиком окон был emerald
<novns> ещё вариант - пользоваться классическим гномом без композитипнга
<novns> плюсов будет много
<kstati> в 10.04 нестабильная (бетта) версия компиза. с ней много проблем
<kstati> novns, я считаю, что компиз приятнее, но в 10.04 - какашка. Надо обновлять.
<kstati> *11.04
<novns> если оставить акселерацию только там где она нужна - во всяких гугльерзах, медиаплейерах и т.п.
<zembo> момент... удалю только драйвера с сайта ати
<novns> то композитинг не будет ей мешать и замедлять работу
<kstati> zembo, потом поставь apt-get install fglrx
<novns> и можно будет спокойно включить всякие подавления искажений в драйвере
<kstati> novns, умвр. тормозов нет
<XuMuK> ку
<novns> с которыми компиз не дружит
<vonderer> эм
<vonderer> а чем компиз в 10.04 плох?
<vonderer> я на работе его гонял 4 месяца, проблем не заметил.
<kstati> vonderer, очепятка в 11.04.
<vonderer> а, ну может быть
<novns> kstati, сравни гугльерз с включенными композитингом и без него
<novns> или vlc, настроенный играть через glx
<kstati> novns, mplayer всё наше. vlc пробовал. не моё.
<novns> mplayer - наше ничего
<vonderer> лол
<vonderer> а vlc уже бывает безгуёвый?
<novns> или там уже прикрутили навигацию dvd
<novns> vonderer, разумеется
<vonderer> вообще-то давно уже
<kstati> novns, давно уж как
<novns> vlc бывает просто консольный, ncurses и гуи
<novns> на выбор
<vonderer> ncurses? O_o
<vonderer> это как, в псевдографике что ли?
<vonderer> видеовывод, лол
<vonderer> как mplayer -vo aa? :)
<novns> а причём тут видеовывод
<novns> им можно и музыку слушать
<kstati> vonderer, не чуди )
<kstati> novns, mpd
<vonderer> а, ну да. пойду гляну.
<novns> и да, aa он тоже умеет
<vonderer> мне как раз нужно что-нибудь консольное, но с поддержкой плейлистов, чтоб прям из командной строки можно было файл открывать в то же время.
<novns> запускать nvlc
<zembo> а как теперь правильно и корректно удалить драйвер ati, который поставил с сайта ?
<novns> zembo, хз, проще переставить систему
<zembo> о как ))
<kstati> zembo, вот и наткнулись на проблему... novns истину глаголит.
<vonderer> клёво
<zembo> да, наверное проще.. система только установлена, так что не страшно
<vonderer> ещё бы файлы сортировал при добавлении в плейлист
<vonderer> и цены бы ему не было
<kstati> zembo, не ставь ничего в обход пакетного менеджера. дистрибутив не имеет значения
<vonderer> +1
<kstati> исключение - хлам в домашнюю папку
<vonderer> или в /opt
<vonderer> но там тоже думать надо :)
<kstati> нет. /opt - дистрозависим.
<vonderer> я в /opt ставлю всякий хлам, включая игры и сборки вайна
<kstati> лучше осиль создание deb-пакетов. проще будет в конце консов
<vonderer> у меня арчик. И иногда в /opt  и /home удобно ставить, чтобы не забивать /.
<vonderer> у меня там всего 10 гигов
<novns> vonderer, сортировать может, кнопку не помню
<kstati> самый простой метод, не требующий серьёзного изучения - checkinstall. там и мануал небольшой
<novns> кажется, o
<kstati> vonderer, а в арчике напиши PKGBUILD да используй abs. оправдывает себя.
<kstati> makepkg ж
<vonderer> да
<vonderer> но с бинарными статиками пофиг, как ставить
<kstati> как раз нет. ибо система не будет знать, что за файлы ты в неё пихнул. и удалить/обновить одной командой уже не сможешь. Не говоря про возможные конфликты
<vonderer> какие конфликты, когда бинарники не попадают в каталоги, в которых они могут конфликтовать?
<kstati> а где их настройки?
<XuMuK> ку
<kstati> привет.
<vonderer> при --prefix=/opt/SOFTWARE_NAME - глобальные в /opt/SOFTWARE_NAME/etc
<vonderer> локальные в дотфайлах, как обычно
<kstati> каждый решает сам. факт. мой выбор - создание пакета. Много времени не занимает.
<vonderer> всякие штуки, которые влияют на систему в целом, я ставлю из пакетов, аура или абса :)
<vonderer> обидно. nvlc сортирует по названию
<vonderer> а не по имени файла :(
<vonderer> но для послушать свежедобытую фигню в окне терминала - торт
<alex6567> как поставить gtkmm-3.0
<alex6567> кто знает
<vonderer> apt-get install?
<novns> alex6567, а что требует именно эту версию?
<alex6567> я хелло ворлд откомпилить хочу. там код под трешку
<alex6567> в синаптике двойка
<novns> а, подключать оверлей с третьим гномом
<alex6567> это как
<novns> и наслаждаться поломанной системой
<novns> потому что третий гном в ppa кривой
<vonderer> третий гном кривой
<vonderer> /fixed
<vonderer> а разве ppa с GTK3 без гнома нет?
<novns> vonderer, не, в федоре он прямой, например
<alex6567> хелп
<vonderer> alex6567, поставь лучше в виртуальной машине какой-нибудь дистр с третьим гномом
<alex6567> а это идея
<TomFarr> alex6567, ставь реактОС поддержи фат32... =)
<alex6567> пошел гуглить
<vonderer> лол
<vonderer> поставь арчик или федору
<vonderer> там третий гном
<TomFarr> арчик упал после подключения тестинг и обновления до третьего гнома... начала отваливаться клавиатура, а при попытках восстановить связь с ситемой, отвалился и графический интерфейс - навечно... так я и расстался с арчиком...
<vonderer> ну какбе
<vonderer> сам тестинг подключил :)
<TomFarr> а не подключая гнома третьего мне бы не попробовать
<Guest> том фар ты псих
<vonderer> виртуальная машина же, ну
<vonderer> или подождать
<vonderer> его буквально неделю назад в основные репы доставили
<Guest> гном 3 нафиг из тестинга брать?!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Guest> он же и так стает
<vonderer> Guest, очевидно, TomFarr пробовал его до того, как его доставили в основные репы
<TomFarr> Guest, у вас на убунтах?
<TomFarr> месяца два назад
<Guest> ты про арч
<TomFarr> я про арч
<Guest> в арче он в основном давно
<TomFarr> ну не было еще...
<Guest> чего не было
<TomFarr> не бы ло.
<TomFarr> в основной репе гнома 3
<Guest> епт
<Guest> поставь и посмотри ))
<TomFarr> нет... у меня реакт ос. и мне хорошо
<vonderer> 2 месяца назад не было в арчерепах третьего гнома
<Guest> ага
<vonderer> неделю назад доставили
<Guest> ага
<vonderer> ну вот он из тестинг и ставил :)
<Guest> ок
<Guest> реакт ос значит...
<Guest> а смысл есть?
<Guest> или так из любопытства
<TomFarr> из любопотсва
<TomFarr> зависла...
<Guest> вообще проект интересный
<Guest> но как то не тянет...
<vonderer> безнадёжный
<vonderer> и бессмысленный
<TomFarr> его главная сила в использовании native API
<Guest> эпически амбициозный
<Guest> хотя мне нравится даже то что но просто есть
<Guest> разнообразие осей должно быть!
<vonderer> есть вообще хоть один пример успешного проекта на основе обратной разработки?
<Guest> может у них и получится ))
<vonderer> тем более - обратной разработки на основе проприетарного насквозь патентованного кода?
<vonderer> если у них получится, майкрософт их задавят.
<vonderer> но у них не получится
<Guest> как бы мелкософт не задавили, рынок комуникаторов они уже просрали...
<vonderer> у них и без коммуникаторов рынков хватает
<Guest> я на седьмой винде дольше получаса просто блюю...
<vonderer> бывает. а я ей пользуюсь и ок
<vonderer> дома игры в ней гоняю, на работе работу работаю.
<vonderer> и всё ок
<Guest> мне она медленная...
<vonderer> ну, значит с железом не повезло :)
<vonderer> ей 2 гига оперативки минимум надо
<Guest> согласен
<Guest> хотя вот у меня ее 4 гига, и если я на винде буду делать то что сейчас, ей быстро приснится задница
<Guest> а насчет железа... core i7 и 8 гиг оперы, ей тоже плохо...
<TomFarr> Я на работе ненавижу когда коллеги просят чтото им помоч на их гребанных вендах...
<Guest> понимаю )))
<TomFarr> Я уже начал говорить что ничего в винде не понимая...
<Guest> так проще
<Guest> хоть задолбывать не будут
<Guest> кстати, есть слух о том что в винде X64 kernel  недопиленый 32 бита
<TomFarr> eyeos...гляжу
<Guest> черт, граб в дебиане не хочет ставится
<uvvtu> помогите с русификацией консоли
<Guest> настроить локали и сгенерировать локали?
<uvvtu> что только не делал
<TomFarr> uvvtu, wget russian language && make my konsole russian
<Guest> а почище способа нет?
<Guest> отгребет же
<uvvtu> не вышло
<Guest> ахаха
<uvvtu> язык полностью загружен
<markmx> как бы узнать к какому номеру привязан дисплей ноута?
<Guest> ты про tty ?
<Guest> или что?
<Guest> 1-6 текст 7 графическая
<markmx> ну как бы я про монитор подрубленный к DVI ноута =) прсото после суспенда или гибернайии экран ноута как бы черный, в принцепи пофиг, но не должно же так =)
<markmx> он отключен должен быть, при рестарте все нормалег работает внешний моник, ноутовый вырублен
<markmx> при пробуждении большой моник все норма, ноутовый как будто погашен но раотает светит черным если можно так выразиться
<Guest> эм
<Guest> а в система - параметры -мониторы что?
<markmx> ну монаторы =) асус 22 дюйма и асус 17 дюймов =)
<Guest> =))
<markmx> прсото как вариант вырубать через xset -display :1 dpms off
<markmx> вот тока ругается что не знает такого монитора
<Guest> тебе надо что б работал моник ноута?
<Guest> там мышью их поменять местами можно
<markmx> мне надо чтобы он не врубался после пробуждения
<Guest> :D
<markmx> ато приходиться запускать аплет и там он как бы стоит метка off но моник светиться чсерным, приходиться делать вкл выкл
<markmx> ну емае =)
<ny_> привет!
<markmx> здаров
<rexonafix> http://www.youtube.com/user/SuperDirtyMonk#p/u
<rexonafix> ой
<PREdatOR_> Всех с праздником !
<PREdatOR_> Подскажите, откуда chromium берет флеш плугин ? Ругается что он старый, удалил flashplugin, всёравно флеш есть, "libflashplayer.so" в системе отсутствует ...
<StealthVipera> привет всем!
<ny_> Приветствую всех!
 * TomFarr заработает по шапке, но создал бесплатный раздел на корпоративном сайте..
<User187[web]> Всем привет
<ny> :-)
<User187[web]> как поменять атрибуты на rwSrwSrwT как бы проблема только с rwSrwsrwt
<ny> Люди! Кто-нибудь andchat настраивал?
<alexandr> ку всем
<StealthVipera> ку
<alexandr> подскажите плиз у меня фильм показывает с синими лицами как это убрать?
<StealthVipera> если ето "аватар" то все норм
<alexandr> :) неет не автар
<alexandr> *а
<markmx> предатор - пуржни хрома и поставь новый
<markmx> 187 - man chmod
<markmx> ny - вот настроишь адчат и нам расскажешь =)
<markmx> alexandr  - сеййчас все аватар
<markmx> хотя нет не так
<markmx> (06:11:59 PM) markmx: alexandr  - как не аватар????
<alexandr> все фильмы с синими лицами
<markmx> так, иди в магаз, купи блурик с аватаром и смори аватар, пока мы тебя не поубивали тут
<ny> в английским не силён!
<markmx> скорее всего трабла в mplayer
<alexandr> markmx как исправить это?
<markmx> http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=chmod&category=1
<markmx> сек счас посморим как там вета регулировать
<markmx> ссылка для ny
<markmx> эм, александр, - правка, параметры, ресет ту дефолтс
<PREdatOR_> markmx, chrome://plugins   !!! Отключил там флеш, подхватился системный)))
<markmx> ny прописал chmod -x -ARE /
<zembo> спасибо, господа ) Компиз завёлся и работает !
<markmx> -R
<PREdatOR_> Правда что флеш в системе не установлен ^^
<User187[web]> как поменять атрибуты на rwSrwSrwT как бы проблема только с rwSrwsrwt,  RTFM в связке с STFG не помог
<novns> у хрома (не хромиума) флэш свой в комплекте
<novns> запускается в песочнице, для полной и окончательной безопасности
<vonderer> User187[web], не понял, тебе надо suid, sgid и sticky убрать?
<User187[web]> <vonderer> не поставить
<vonderer> а теперь по-русски
<vonderer> со знаками препинания
<vonderer> чтобы я понял, речь идёт о "не поставить" или "не, поставить"
<User187[web]> <vonderer> на данный момент, файл выглядит так: -rwxrwxrwx  надо чтобы вот так --> rwSrwSrwT
<vonderer> если кратко, то chmod 7777, если полностью, то http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/стандартные_права_unix
<vonderer> ох, соврал
<vonderer> большие - это без исполнения
<vonderer> 7666
<User187[web]> <vonderer> Большое спасибо, С днем победы.
<vonderer> ls выводит только буквенную нотацию
<vonderer> это неправильно :( надо, чтобы и восьмеричную выводило
<TomFarr> Небольшой список веб прокси, когданибудь я дорасту до поднятия собственного... http://bit.ly/mDWrs0
<zembo> В компиз конфиге включил куб и вращение куба. Пропали заголовки окон. Что с ними произошло ?
<ny2> Привет!
<Nor8> Есть какая-нибудь возможность выпилить убогий тестовый компиз из 11.04 и поставить нормальный, работающий?
<zembo> ny2 привет )
<Nor8>  zembo: Ничего не произошло, глючит эта версия
<zembo> аа ) ясно
<Nor8>  zembo: Видишь, сам удалить ее хочу
<zembo> и что теперь с этими окошками сделать, чтобы работали ?
<Nor8> metacity --replace в консоли набери
<zembo> раньше с помощью компиз фьюжн перегружал
<Nor8> Он тод
<Nor8> Он тоже не работает
<vonderer> metacity --replace &
<vonderer> а лучше поставить опенбокс и снести метасити
<vonderer> :3
<XuMuK> Nor8, если он в зависимостях например юнити - то нет, а так с гита скачать ту версию, которую хошь и заморозить
<XuMuK> ку
<Nor8> XuMuK: Юнити удалил сразу, а на линк , откуда гит скачать, я бы глянул )))
<XuMuK> гугл в етом плане рулед)) +github compiz +stable
<XuMuK> http://wiki.compiz.org/Installation/Stable и http://wiki.compiz.org/Install/Git
<Nor8> А вообще, за такую диверсию при выпуске дистра убивают из рогатки ))
<XuMuK> да уж
<XuMuK> засада та ещё
<Nor8> XuMuK: Кеды, кстати, пофиксили, не дергаются и не лагают )))
<Nor8> XuMuK: ВЛЦ только глючит немного )))
<mambo> perl.org
<XuMuK> Nor8, нет, спасибо) меня не столько лаги и тп в них напрягают, сколько перемудрённость
<Nor8> XuMuK: Привыкаешь к этому. Если такая канитель с Убунту будет продолжаться, перееду на кеды.
 * vonderer доволен xfce+openbox
<XuMuK> Nor8, я уже переехал на арч))
<vonderer> и то, xfce4 только для незамороченного выключения/разлогинивания.
<Nor8> XuMuK: Я с арчем плохо знаком, команды не знаю
<alex6567> Nor8: WM!=OS
<alex6567> мне вот хфсе хватает
<Nor8> alex6567: расшифруй
<vonderer> это означает, что в убунте можно пользоваться любой оконной средой
<vonderer> или оконным менеджером
<alex6567> во во
<vonderer> и для этого не обязательно пееерзжать на арчик
<vonderer> а я тут узнал, что в арчике бывает LTS-ядро
<vonderer> и остался очень этим доволен :)
<Nor8> vonderer: Будет ли она после этого убунтой, вот в чем вопрос )))
<vonderer> будет
<vonderer> репы те же
<vonderer> софт тот же
<vonderer> косяки те же, да и костыли тоже :)
<XuMuK> Nor8, а чо там знать то?) тот же линь, тока пакет манагер другой, да версии прог новые всегда)
<vonderer> тонкости тоже есть, лол
<XuMuK> бяда убунты не тока в WM...
<zembo> господа, при загрузке компиза пропали заголовки окон. Как можно исправить ?
<vonderer> metacity --replace
<XuMuK> просто хотя бы сравнить кол-во процессов... уже профит в арче в разы...
<zembo> это понятно
<vonderer> подключить репы с нормальным компизом
<zembo> я имею ввиду дальнейшее использование компиза
<vonderer> собрать свой пакет с нормальным компизом
<vonderer> отказаться от компиза в пользу более надёжных и гибких оконных менеджеров
<vonderer> вариантов масса - выбирай любой :)
<Nor8> vonderer: Все эти оболочки примитивны, я то гном с его простотой терплю только из-за его производительности )))
<zembo> )) да ,это верно )
<vonderer> Nor8, примитивны?
<vonderer> поясни, чего тебе такого непримитивного нужно :)
<Nor8> vonderer: Да, именно, просты
<zembo> но иногда хочется всей этой лыбуды вроде куба компиза
<XuMuK> особенно перед девчонками попонтовацо))*
<vonderer> и, кстати, да. DE!=WM
<XuMuK> мне кажецо компиз для того и придумали))
<XuMuK> хомячкоу на линь затягивать))*
<XuMuK> и блондинаг))*
<ny2> Привет!
<Nor8> Блондинки это хорошо )))
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> а то)
<vonderer> не, бывает приятно на компиз посмотреть, на самом деле
<vonderer> тени, полупрозрачность, размытие
<XuMuK> жидкие окна - моя любимая фишка))
<ny2> Люди,меня слышно?
<vonderer> а я не люблю. :) зато размытие очень нравится
<vonderer> нет, не слышно
<vonderer> чятики не разговаривают :)
<ny2> спасибо! дайте плит ссылку, как нормально здесь закрепиться по русски
<XuMuK> о_О
<ny2> зарегиться
<XuMuK> расшифруй
<XuMuK> ааа
<alex6567> как в файфоксе назад меню включить. оно выключилось как то
<XuMuK>  /msg NickServ register email password
<alex6567> ну там файл открыть и так далее
<alex6567> хелп
<ny2> спасибо!
<XuMuK> хз, давно не юзаю фф
<XuMuK> ny2, незачто
<alex6567> на хромиуме что ль?
<XuMuK> ага
<XuMuK> и опере
<skai> хромиум няша
<XuMuK> доо)
<vonderer> alex6567, райтклик по панелькам и выбрать менюбар
<XuMuK> тока иконку испоганили, имхо...
<XuMuK> 3д прикольней была
<Nor8> XuMuK: ФФ единственный, кто не жрет память Хорга
<alex6567> что то не выходит
<vonderer> куда правой тыкаешь?
<skai> я на иконку не фапаю:)
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/186329/30bbf0e1  ну разве гнои 3 не няшка?))*
<Nor8> Опять всё в чОрном ))))
<alex6567> панель навигации панель закладок есть а меню нету
<conan_chief> Всем привет, кто нибудь может мне рассказать про DHCP ретрансляцию?
<XuMuK> могу: у меня через dhcpcd и wpa_supplicant инет настроен)) в сравнении с Network Manager ом економит кучу ресурсов))*
<vonderer> alex6567, в меню по ркм?
<vonderer> пкм*
<alex6567> ну то которое файл открыть и тд.
<alex6567> пропало нафиг могу скриншот прислать
<vonderer> правой клавишей нажми на одной из панелек
<alex6567> и что
<vonderer> и из списка выбери панель меню
<conan_chief> хорошо спрошу по другому возможно я не доконца понял функционал ретрансляции
<XuMuK> аа, нее, у меня не ретрансляция... просто служба...
<conan_chief> могу ли я сделать ретрансляцию DHCP через OpenVPN ? т.е есть тонкие клиены, а сервер с которых они грузяться преезжает на другую улицу
<conan_chief> и можноли подключив его к этой сети через OpenVPN дать возможность загружаться Thinstation ? (dhcp)
<alex6567> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/233/09052011181600.png/
<conan_chief> ?
<vonderer> alex6567, тыкаешь правой кнопкой мыши в панельку и выбираешь менюбар, ну
<alex6567> навигации закладок дополнений все вкл
<conan_chief> может это можно както по другому сделать?
<vonderer> alex6567, http://itmages.ru/image/view/186346/919c8ea6
<san4o> conan_chief: когда сделаеш напиши в чат. очень интерестно что из этого получится
<alex6567> menu bar называется то что скрылось ок посмотрую
<conan_chief> обязательно...просто есть мысли как это сделать костыльно
<conan_chief> но очень не хочеться
<san4o> conan_chief: мб от серверной в окно вайфай роутер высунуть и здания в сеть как нить слинковать
<alex6567> у меня нет такого ;-(
<san4o> или здания далеко друг от друга ?
<vonderer> alex6567, грохни ~/.mozilla/firefox, делов то
<vonderer> закладки, если надо, экспортируй сначала
<conan_chief> нет не вариант. там расстояние км 3 и не в прямой видимости естественно
<san4o> conan_chief: ясн. тогда не вариант. вообщем не лутшая идея серверную держать вдали ...
<conan_chief> санчо, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151264.msg1114716#msg1114716
<alexandr> подскажите что сделать чтоб при воспроизведение видео не было синево экрана,ипользую ритмбокс или влц
<vonderer> при воспроизведении. синего.
<vonderer> это во-первых
<vonderer> а во-вторых объясни проблему конкретнее
<alexandr> да опечатался
<vonderer> что воспроизводишь, когда синий экран появляется.
<alexandr> только лица синие
<alexandr> лица и кожа вся синея
<alexandr> vonderer что может это быть такое?
<vonderer> похоже на глюк gstreamer
<vonderer> попробуй поставить mplayer и в нём открыть
<vonderer> я с подобным сталкивался, но очень довно. ещё когда на арч не пересел
<alex6567> :-D победа! никогда не ставьте левых плагинов
<vonderer> а что ты поставил?
<conan_chief> санчо ну что скажешь? есть мысли?
<alex6567> hide чего то там
<alex6567> есть же а11
<vonderer> с таким отношением ты ещё долго на эти грабли будешь вставать, лол
<alex6567> f11
<Nor8> Что то много народу на арч мигрировало. Чем он так хорош?
<conan_chief> присоединяюсь к вопросу Nor8'а
<vonderer> гибкий, простой, роллинг-релиз.
<conan_chief> чем хорош арч ?
<vonderer> и аур
<vonderer> обширные официальные репы
<vonderer> а чего нет в репах - есть в ауре - коллекции скриптов для сборки/установки
<vonderer> а вообще в пм
<Nor8> vonderer: Точно роллинг?
<vonderer> а то меня тут за пропаганду забанят
<vonderer> да.
<alexandr> всё равно синие лица vonderer
<vonderer> тогда что-то с драйвером... у тебя видеоадаптер какой?
<Nor8> alexandr: Фильтры никакие не крутил?
<alexandr> нет ничего не крутил
<Nor8> alexandr: Какой плеер?
<alexandr> мплаер
<alexandr> короче все плеера воспроизводят синие хари и кожу синею
<Nor8> alexandr: Значит или фильм глючный или где то в фильтрах и плугинах конфликт
<alexandr> как его/их нормально сделать?
<Nor8> Методом тыка или гуглить
<alexandr> на первоначальный отодвинуть?
<alexandr> ясно
<Nor8> Да, сбрось настройки для начала
<shenmue> аватар ээфект легко лечиться
<shenmue> это полсе установки дров так?
<XuMuK> у меня недавно было... в тотеме - все аватары, а в влц - нормик
<User041[web]> Вечер добрый. С праздником всех!
<XuMuK|ZNC> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<XuMuK|ZNC> А по что с меня бан не сняли?))
<User041[web]> Подскажите такая проблема, поставил убунту 11.04 не работает блютуз (пишет адаптер не найден) Посоветуйте решение.
<inkvizitor68sl> а?
<inkvizitor68sl> в лом
<inkvizitor68sl> кто тебя банил то?
 * shenmue тестирует fcrackzip
<User041[web]> Народ ну посоветуйте чего-нибудь (поставил убунту 11.04, не работает блютуз - пишет адаптер не найден)
<shenmue> 8 значный цифробуквеный пароль с разным регистром
<vladgobelen> 8 мало
<shenmue> запустил с таймером. посмотрим как долго
<shenmue> кстати думал будет в несколько потоков
<inkvizitor68sl> @mode -b 95,61,171,120
<ash1> test
<ubuntuhelp> ash1, Понг.
<inkvizitor68sl> @mode -b Xumuk
<shenmue> что то видать это на пару дней
<shenmue> хы...  пароль проморгал. не работает эта штука нефига
<shenmue> уже три раза тестил. мимо пробегает
<alex6567> привет! у меня проблемка . есть pdf на 290 мегов ее бы уменьшить до 20 мегов. Как это сделать только непонятно
<ExHang> в rar твой pdf
<ExHang> а лучше gzip
<vladgobelen> alex6567: а еще лучше в bz2
<jham> хаха
<XuMuK|ZNC> skai|offline:  и artus|znc| снимите с меня бан уже))*
<jham> существуют некие границы компримирования по шэннону, в зависимости от энтропии
<alex6567> мне в pdf2pdf надо
<shenmue> jham да
<alex6567> в djvu его распечатать чтоль
<alex6567> попробовать
<jham> shenmue: да?
<shenmue> jham а как ты думешь с точки зрения банальной эрудиции каждый эрудированный индивидум локализованый в своем виде имеет право игнорировать тендеции парадокслаьных реальностей?
<jham> shenmue: боян
<shenmue> гуглил ответ да?
<alex6567> 8-)
<jham> я просто немного удивился, зачеь 290 мб на 20мб "растягивать"? а чё нам в 1мб не уложится?
<jham> ться
<alex6567> ну че непонятного книжка это
<alex6567> по сети 290 кидать тяжело для книжки
<anonymus> ха
<jham> anonymous c ip :)
<anonymus> anonymus
<anonymus> поломали гады мой арчик? радуетесь?
<fronyend> Друзья, есть задача - воспроизводить видеофайлы телевизором Philips, подключенным через LAN UPnP устройством. Установил mediatomb, включил, телек не видит((( Сетевая карта на два соединения, одно смотрит в интернет, другая напрямую в телевизор. Что делать, куда копÐ
<vonderer> жесть какая-то этот ваш третий гном
<vonderer> и гдм тоже
<Nor8> сырой
<Nor8> Как и юнити
<vonderer> гдм вообще залогинил меня в мой хфсе с какой-то кривой локалью О_о
<vonderer> хотя у меня даже системная - UTF8
<alex6567> fronyend http://elinux.org/DLNA_Open_Source_Projects#UPnP_media_servers
<vonderer> хорошо, чо есть слим :)
<alex6567> там протокол вроде http c cсылками кажется
<fronyend> alex6567, спасибо за внимание к проблеме. Но мне нужна помощь в настройке медиасервера, а не список(( Я выбрал mediatomb.
<fronyend> Или это намек на то чтобы попробовать другие?
<alex6567> а в чем проблема с настройкой. одна сетевуха в локалку к телевизору другая в инет
<alex6567> этоже не гемморой с двумя провайдерами
<fronyend> Ну да, все так и есть, только не видит телек файлов расшаренных и вообще не видит сервера(
<alex6567> там веб морда вроде
<fronyend> Да, врубаю сервер, захожу в вебморду, расшариваю файлы, на другом конце ноль реакции(
<alex6567> там какой формат? сразу hd поди?
<fronyend> mkv, да hd.
<fronyend> Что делать?
<alex6567> попробуй для начала avi
<alex6567> там кажется телек декодирует фильм то а не комп
<alex6567> mpeg2
<alex6567> mpeg4
<alex6567> dvd там
<alex6567> вот почитай http://litovchenko.com/blog/2009/06/media-storage/
<alex6567> http://www.synology-forum.ru/index.php?showtopic=628
<fronyend> Спасибо за ссылки) Вообще, кажется дело не в файлах. Телевизор не видит активности медиасервера, говорит, чтобы я сервер включил, да и картинки с музыкой тоже не видит.  До этого в винде homemediaserver использовал, проигрывал любой файл, в отличие от файлов на ф
<fronyend> В общем, почитаю, если не найду решения, еще спрошу.
<alex6567> на форуме том спроси еще
<zembo> бодрый вечер, господа )
<zembo> подскажите, в чём дело. Включал компиз. Сейчас вместо видео в VLC чёрное поле. Видео не видно. Что с этим сделать можно ?
<zembo> сорри, если некоректно ставлю вопросы..
<fronyend> Черное поле, когда компиз включен?
<guzel> tyu
<guzel> )))))))))
<HoHkaJIoJI> Народ, такая проблема. На убунте стоит виртуалбокс с ХРшкой, там запускаю игру, а с курсором такие сумашедшие проблемы, его носит как по льду 440км\ч на летней резине
<TomFarr> Можно ссылку на двач?
<TomFarr> http://2ch.so/psy/res/49841.html будем считать что можно, это ведь никакой рекламы, и мне не отвечают... жду F.E.D.C.B.А.10.9.8.7.6.5.4.3.2.1.0 подождал...
<Nor8> Новая фича у 11.04, жалуется на плохие инсталяторы )))
<vonderer> на что?
<Nor8> vonderer: На сторонние деб пакеты, на виртуалбокс к примеру )))
<Mourat> Бонсуар
<Mourat> все линуксоиды уснули )
<Nor8> Нет, просто не владеют французским в достаточной мере
<guzel> а русских эдесь нет?)
<Mourat> Вот они мы )
<Mourat> точнее русскоговорящие )
<vladgobelen> не.. как раз таки русскоговорящих тут мало
<Mourat> кто умеет выключать тачпад, когда мышка подключена?
<Mourat> сочетания с клавишей fn у меня, для этого не предусмотрено
<Mourat> по идее в настройках мыши есть в 11.04, но я ставлю там галочку где надо, но она не сохраняется
<poliak-man> hi all!
<poliak-man> мож с DNS-ами хто поможет?
<vonderer> нихто. если ты не скажешь, какой у тебя вопрос.
<Mourat> Человеки. Кто какие способы знает вырубить тачпад
<vonderer> выдрать его с корнем
<Mourat> нее, жалко. комп дорогой
<Mourat> или вот такая задачка, у меня иконки скайпа и vlc возле часиков почему-то отображаются в виде одинокого белого пикселя. с чем это может быть связано, как лечить
<poliak-man> есть vds. на нем есть ispmanager pro.  залил сайт, открывается по айпишнику. как настроить(и где их взять) dns для домена.
<Mourat> может предыдущую версиб убунты поставить..
<poliak-man> vonderer:
<Mourat> poliak-man, http://free.editdns.net/
<Mourat> купи себе домен, забей его туда, добави запись А на свой айпишник
<poliak-man> еще знал бы я английский...
<Mourat> да там нече знать, зарегайся сперва
<poliak-man> Mourat: пля. у меня три домена. два на хостинге работают. третий решил на vds-ку повесить. не юзал раньше никогда...
<vonderer> и что?
<vonderer> прописываешь нужную запись в зону и ок
<vonderer> где у тебя доменное имя зарегестрировано?
<poliak-man> vonderer: ды где запись то взять?
<vonderer> в зоне
<Mourat> poliak-man  зарегистрируйся на сайте, там увидишь
<vonderer> где у тебя доменное имя зарегестрировано?
<Mourat> ты адрес себе купил?
<poliak-man> vonderer: сайт imhoster.net, регистратор рег.ру
<vonderer> через имхостер регал или на регру?
<poliak-man> имхостер
<vonderer> вот идёшь туда
<vonderer> и ищешь там редактор зоны
<poliak-man> vonderer: там в панельке токо поля для ввода днс, и больше никуйа нету
<vonderer> в зоне делаешь запись www.имядомена.ру. IN A #.#.#.#
<Mourat> у меня адрес boutry.me для этого пользуюсь этим сервисом. еще кучу клиентов там прописал, так что не тушуйся и регайся на сайте
<vonderer> где имядомена.ру - твоё доменное имя, а #.#.#.# - IP впски
<vonderer> а
<vonderer> ну тогда ищешь ДНС-сервер
<vonderer> или подымаешь на впске
<poliak-man> vonderer: на одном айпишнике не катит
<vonderer> нашёл где регать домен
<poliak-man> vonderer: я тоды незнал
<vonderer> нормальные регистраторы и dns предоставляют :)
<vonderer> A-записей может быть сколько угодно
<Mourat> у меня на nic.ru, они сволочи за все денег хотят
<vonderer> http://www.webnames.ru/
<poliak-man> vonderer: я в днс ваще не рублю. на хостинге то проще. добавил домен - а они хуйфк - на те днс. а на вдс я ваще хз как там чо
<vonderer> вдс вообще тут ни при чём
<vonderer> у тебя там сервер, с выделенным IP
<poliak-man> vonderer: и?
<Mourat> тебе надо только на этом сайте вбить свой адрес и ip и через пару тройку часов все работать будет
<vonderer> что и? если регистратор не предоставляет dns-серверов, ищешь, кто предоставляет
<vonderer> хостинг-то ты у кого взял?
<Mourat> а, еще у регистратора домена NS поменять
<vonderer> Mourat, у него поля под dns-сервера
<poliak-man> vonderer: у инквизитора
<vonderer> вряд ли там что-то ещё менять нужно
<vonderer> poliak-man, а dns его компания не предоставляет?
<poliak-man> vonderer: хз. он спит ужо похоже
<vonderer> обратись в техподдержку
<vonderer> если она круглосуточная, конечно
<vonderer> хотя, с отечественных хостеров станется :)
<Mourat> ну и инет у меня... надо попросить, что бы торренты заблокировали, ничего ж не работает мля
<vonderer> просто поинтересуйся, предоставляют ли они dns для своих клиентов.
<poliak-man> vonderer: да он собственно и есть техподдержка
<vonderer> он один?
<Mourat> у реселлера-одиночки хост взял? )
<vonderer> просто твои вопросы вообще не про убунту :) и помочь мы тут тебе ну никак не можем. Хотя знать принципы работы доменных имён тебе бы не помешало.
<vonderer> что такое DNS, какие там бывают записи, например
<poliak-man> vonderer: чё загуглить?
<vonderer> dns
<vonderer> ещё можешь почитать книгу DNS и BIND.
<Mourat> нее, так он ничего кроме статьи на вики про днс не нагуглит )
<vonderer> первые пару глав.
<vonderer> там уже довольно много
<vonderer> на вики :)
<poliak-man> убунта и так роботоет. за помощь спс
<Mourat> спать пора, скоро полночь, вставать рано (, надоело вставать рано
<poliak-man> я токо встал...
<Mourat> дальний восток? )
<poliak-man> МО
<poliak-man> безработный
<Mourat> я тоже безработный, но студент на практике, опаздывать нельзя никак
<Mourat> стажировка - она всеравно, что испытательный срок
<poliak-man> Mourat: хз. я после первого курса свалил
<Sergey_IT> бон нюи
<poliak-man> хай
<Mourat> я тоже свалил )) потом переехал и снова учиться стал
<Mourat> оревуар
<poliak-man|perek> угу
<vonderer> ох, какой я артефакт откопал
<vonderer> ubuntu 5.10 livecd
<IDDQD> Поведайте как изменить разрешение консоли (не терминала)?
<vonderer> в загрузчике задать
<vonderer> или фреймбуффер подключить
<vonderer> но опять же - в загрузчике
<IDDQD> о0
<vonderer> приятно - намекнули человеку, где копать - он пошёл самостоятельно разбираться.
<vonderer> а не стал допрашивать на тему пошаговых инструкций
<vonderer> вот всё-таки интересно, в какой же убунте для пользователей был не баш выставлен изкоробки
<vonderer> и чего они от усплеша отказались... красивый простой сплеш, не требующий всяких  нуво-драйверов
<IDDQD> vonderer, на счет разрешения это ковырять set gfxmode=640x480 ?
<vonderer> да
<vonderer> но /boog/grub/grub.cfg не правь
<vonderer> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<vonderer> читай информацию :)
<IDDQD> и почитаю! спасибо )
<ubuntu_> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
<ubuntu_> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
 * kstati использует первый груб и не парится
 * kstati уже несколько лет оный сидит на флешке и качует между системами. скопировал конфиги, скопировал ядра да сквоши с инструментами, - grub-install - система готова.
<IDDQD> както странно, чито там нет разрешения 1440*900
<IDDQD> 1280x800, 1680x1050 а 1440х900 нет (
<kstati> о то ж. одно слово - vesa
<vladgobelen> kstati: кстати +1.. граб1 рулит)
<kstati> но не везде. для автоматизации бесспорно - второй.
<vladgobelen> да что там автоматизировать? ><
<kstati> но огромный минус второго - конфиги отделили от boot. Если в первом достаточно запустить груб, проинсталить его на новый раздел, запустить работающую систему, скопировать конфиги на этот новый раздел, то со вторым облом.
<kstati> часть конфигов должна быть в /etc. и по инструкции они преобразуются grub-update. то есть без установки груба копию на систему сделать эм-с... сложно.
<kstati> А автоматизировать - простой пример - поиск соседних ос, поиск нескольких ядер.
<kstati> но автоматизация, на мой взгляд, не является чем-то уж "очень" крутым. поэтому и сижу на первом.
<TomFarr> Консерватория, концертмейстерство, торговый техникум, зав. производством, икра, крабы, валюта, золото, суд, Сибирь.Может, что-то в консерватории подправить?
<kstati> чё куришь?
<TomFarr> Жванецкого
<poliak-man> забыл где регил домен. чо делать?
<kstati> whois-сервисы
<kstati> российский - nic.ru/whois
<kstati> на tools-on-net тоже были подборки
<vladgobelen> poliak-man: Не советую. Кидают часто.
<kstati> в чём? хД
<vladgobelen> На домены
<kstati> ты погугли для начала, прежде чем советовать.
<kstati> что такое whois и с чем его едят
<vladgobelen> Я вообще про этот говно-сервис.
<kstati> кстати, попробуй для начала apt-get install whois
<vladgobelen> про ник.ру
<kstati> не знаю-не знаю. у меня там пяток доменов висел. ушёл из-за цен да и только. Но сервис ху-из у них норм.
<poliak-man> ну пишут везде рег.ру. я регил хз не помню на каком сайте, но не на рег.ру точно
<kstati> возможно вместе с хостингом, а reg.ru - их посредник. думай тогда лучше.
<vladgobelen> Недавно "рос.имущество" Владивостока потеряло свой домен)
<kstati> poliak-man: обрати внимание на registrar, подумай откуда его знаешь.
<vladgobelen> Заказывали сайт через левую фирму, сделали им сайт за ???цать тыщ рублей
<vladgobelen> И фирма закрылась ^^
<kstati> распил.
<vladgobelen> Все права на фирму... Домен не вернуть
<poliak-man> registrar:  REGRU-REG-RIPN
<poliak-man> хз
<IDDQD> ну вот, зря тока изнасиловал grub (((
<kstati> извращенец
<kstati> poliak-man: что за сайт хоть?
<poliak-man> ых! stat.reg.ru тема. там вся история домена смены днс
<poliak-man> kstati: нету там пока сайта
<IDDQD> ну разрешение там сменилось, но мне не это было нужно, я хочу сменить разрешение консоли (ctrl+alt+f1) куда копать?)
<poliak-man> пилять....
<poliak-man> регил сразу с днс хостинга...
<kstati> IDDQD vga= в параметрах ядра
<IDDQD> а если в /etc/default/grub нет строчки GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep  можно ее туда добавить или будет пичально?
<kstati> я груб2 практически не знаю - умничать не стану.
<kstati> как себя поведёт система, за что этот параметр отвечает... ломает искать.
<IDDQD> пройдемся методом тыка )
<poliak-man> ку! как в ubuntu9.10 закрыть доступ на один конкретный адрес/ip?
<poliak-man> d bytnt
<poliak-man> в инете
<vladgobelen>  nano /etc/hosts
<IDDQD> усе получилось, правд при 1 ребуте grub отказался себя явить но со второго раза не стал стисняться
<poliak-man> vladgobelen: просто ljgbcfnm&
<poliak-man> vladgobelen: просто дописать?
<vladgobelen> на локалхост направь
<kstati> poliak-man: какова цель? запретить браузеру лезть - по образу и подобию нацель домен на 127.0.0.1
<kstati> запретить ip? iptables в зубки
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-10
<IDDQD> у всех при загрузке fsck стартует? а то чет мне кажется время жрет...
 * IDDQD устал бррр
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl, 2 человека на сервере проц на 40 процентов... надо говорить начальству купить че нить хорошее.
<TomFarr> хотябы феном 8
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<nedrigaylov> Привет, народ!
<nedrigaylov> Подскажите, почему может icq (kopete) не коннектиться через tor, если броузер коннектится нормально?
<conan_chief> Доброе утро
<User415[web]> люди кто может помочь разобратся
<User415[web]> Проблема состоит в следующем поднял я сервер поставил туда wine и запустил 1с 8.1 и все вроде ничего только под FreeNX(оболочка GNOM) клиента под Виндой не хочет переключатся язык как только я не пытался даже если в ручную мышкой клацаешь языкÐ
<User415[web]> в инете нашел вот такой текст #for NX clients on Ubuntu - keyboard layouts switching  gconftool-2 --set --type string /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_1 "setxkbmap -rules xorg -model pc105 -layout "us""  gconftool-2 --set --type string /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_2 "setxkbmap -rules xorg -model pc105 -layout "ru""  gconftool-2 --set --type string /apps/metacity/keybinding_com
<User415[web]> куда мне его добавить
<User415[web]> и есть ли другие способы решения данной проблемы
<shenmue> там где читал в инете там же и написанно что это ключи в gconf
<User415[web]> я не сильно разбираюсь объясни если можеш  что и как
<shenmue> 11 убунту7
<User415[web]> 10 10
<shenmue> в консоли набирай
<User415[web]> не я так понимаю что мне это нужно поставить в автозагрузку
<User415[web]> чтобы каждый раз когда пользователи входили
<User415[web]> вот как это сделать
<User415[web]> ?
<shenmue> ты проверял ? вообще работает?
<shenmue> это ключи для gconf они сразу сохраняются
<User415[web]> нет не пробовал щас ппробую
<The_MEk> всем привет
<The_MEk> ребят, подскажите плз как осуществить и где почитать по теме
<The_MEk> нужно поднять ldap сервак
<The_MEk> как вторичный контроллер виндового домена
<The_MEk> нет спецов по ldap-у?
<sharikoff> The_MEk, чо там
<The_MEk> sharikoff: да надо настроить серв аутентификации для линуха, но при этом зацепить его к виндовому домену
<The_MEk> просто за раз перекинуть все машинки на линь проблемно, да и даже просто перекинуть из виндового домена в линуховый
<The_MEk> вот думаю как мне поднять ldap вторичным контроллером домена
<sharikoff> поднимай и настраивай репликацию
<shenmue>  sharikoff чем можно производительнсость потестить?
<sharikoff> фик ее знает..
<torpeda> всем ку
<uvvtu> да прибуду с вами я
<User458[web]> требутется добавить данную команду всем пользователям в автозагрузку как это сделать надо создать файлик и туда ее написать ?
<User458[web]> setxkbmap -rules xorg -model pc105 -layout "us,ru" -variant ",winkeys" -option "grp:caps_toggle"
<nedrigaylov> народ, почему у меня Amarok некоторые теги исполнителей не понимает и в локальной коллекции они болтаются в "различных исполнителях", хотя на других плеерах всё ок? Исполнители не наши. И длину треков не всегда корректно отображает
<User458[web]> люди помогите плиз требутется добавить данную команду всем пользователям в автозагрузку как это сделать надо создать файлик и туда ее написать ?
<User458[web]> setxkbmap -rules xorg -model pc105 -layout "us,ru" -variant ",winkeys" -option "grp:caps_toggle"
<yurau_> кто-н с программой trac работал? как посмотреть сайт?
<uvvtu> trac сайт
<novns> User458[web], зачем в автозагрузку?  пропишите в /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/блабла
<User458[web]> у меня под fre nx языки не переключаются
<novns> примеров, как это делается, в интернетах полно
<yurau_> uvvtu: я проинсталлировал пакет. как настроить и запустить не разобрался
<uvvtu> тогда забудь
<User458[web]> вместо БЛАБЛА название файла или там дописать ?
<uvvtu> в доках смотри
<novns> User458[web], название файла, обычно что-нибудь вроде 02-kbd.conf
<yurau_> uvvtu: я смотрю. если знаешь скажи что надо для инициации БД запустить
<User458[web]> а он будет для всех пользователей
<novns> да
<User458[web]> или только для 1 ?
<User458[web]> ага спасибо
<novns> общесистемный
<novns> User458[web], http://pastebin.com/xjaDCJSk
<novns> вот так у меня
<User458[web]> xorg.conf.d невижу вот этот файлик
<novns> это директория
<novns> если её нет, её можно и создать
<User458[web]> невижу ее
<novns> User458[web], а ещё, частица "не" с глаголами пишется раздельно
<novns> это важно
<User458[web]> ну извените тороплюсь просто перевел сервак только на убунту а тут такой глюк ПАНИКА
<novns> а зачем иксы на сервере?
<paul11> народ, а почему у меня самба-шары из под винды не видятся? в 10,10 виделись - помню, ставил какой-то гуи для конфигурирования самбы, был принтер расшарен. а после обновления, видимо этот гуи больше не поддерживается, т.к. не могу его найти, ну неважно - поста
<paul11> вил новый. только винда пишет no provider чёто given path, короче, вообще не открывает мой компьютер
<novns> или там не иксы, вообще?
<shenmue> хы
<User458[web]> ubuntu 10.10 поставил поставил FREENX и 1с 8.1 все работает кроме языка перключения поэтому и вожусь
<novns> бухгалтерия будет счастлива
<User458[web]> novns смотрю нет у меня такой попочки
<novns> чего?
<shenmue> попочки нет
<vonderer> попочки нет
<vonderer> лол
<User458[web]> xorg.conf.d нет такого
<vonderer> User458[web], сказали же, создавай :)
<User458[web]> ааа
<User458[web]> щас
<paul11> может самба сервер не запущен? как проверить, запущен ли он?
<User458[web]> novns все создал
<User458[web]> дальнейшие мои действия ребут сервака или просто можно пользователям перезайти ?
<vonderer> paul11, top? ps?
<paul11> vonderer, вроде нет, ладно, щас мануалы почитаю.. а что это у меня в top пишет 3 users ??
<User127[web]> всем ку кто поможет проблема здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151163.0
<urukhigh> всем привет. как закинуть значки IRC, Skype в аплет уведомлений?
<haosame> просто перетащить
<MagicLover> Привет. А как мне в юнити систему найти?
<MagicLover> Чтобы язык сменить?
<urukhigh> там у меня есть пустой значек конверта (от эволюшен остлся). как их туда засунуть?
<CleanLight> MagicLover, там где вырубаешь комп - последнее "параметры системы". там все настройки
<MagicLover> Спасибо большое!
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30497
<skai> дружно плачем, товарищи
<vonderer> MagicLover, апплет уведомлений и трей - это разные апплеты
<vonderer> это про скайп?
<skai> агай
<skai> прощай скайп под линукс
<vonderer> плакать смысла нет
<vonderer> надо искать альтернативу
<vonderer> надёжную, стабильную и 100% рабочую
<skai> если у тебя умрет родственник - ты тоже не будешь его оплакивать,а будешь искать альтернативу?:)
<vonderer> скайп - не родственник, а онлайн-сервис
<urukhigh> так чё делат?
<paul11> самба не открывалась с винды потому что файрвол был запущен. так странно, ведь ни одного правила-то в нём не было
<The_MEk> как можно запустить команду сразу после запуска kdm?
<The_MEk> или gdm
<vonderer> в автозапуск де прописать?
<The_MEk> не
<vonderer> urukhigh, добавить трей на панельку, например?
<The_MEk> чтоб до авторизации стартовал
<vonderer> авторизацию gdm осуществляет. до неё - только демоны
<vonderer> а что тебе надо запускать-то?
<MagicLover> rc.local
<The_MEk> vnc
<urukhigh> так там висит пустой значек от еволюшена, который я удалил. вопрос: как туда скайп и IRC засунуть.
<MagicLover> там это в трее?
<vonderer> либо rc.local, либо демон
<vonderer> urukhigh, добавить трей
<The_MEk> vonderer: пасиб
<The_MEk> MagicLover: пасиб
<vonderer> но я не уверен, что vnc будет так работать
<urukhigh> они висят в области уведомлений.
<vonderer> значки?
<urukhigh> ну да
<vonderer> правильно, они там и должны быть
<vonderer> ты можешь переместить трей к апплету уведомлений
<urukhigh> как
<MagicLover> Правой кнопкой мыши - там удалить.
<vonderer> правой кнопкой на хендлер нажми и выбери "снять блокировку" и "переместить
<vonderer> ненене
<vonderer> зачем удалять-то?
<MagicLover> А если что-то новое надо - добавить.
<vonderer> ему ж трей нужен :)
<MagicLover> Бррр...
<MagicLover> Ему нужно туда что-то добавить. Нет?
<MagicLover> Лан, молчу. :)
<vonderer> видимо, трей где-то не там
<vonderer> и его нужно переместить к нотифай-апплету
<vonderer> непонятно, на кой хрен каноникал вообще делали этот нотифай-апплет
<vonderer> чем им обычный трей не угодил? :)
<urukhigh> объясняю подробно.
<urukhigh> в аплете уведомлений есть значек сообщений (конверт).
<urukhigh> там была почта эволюшен.
<urukhigh> я эволюшен убил.
<urukhigh> сейчас значек пустой.
<urukhigh> удалить его не могу.
<vonderer> как ты его убил?
<urukhigh> добавить в него почту или скайп и т.д. тоже не могу.
<urukhigh> не убил. удалил нафиг.
<urukhigh> короче значек висит как трипер, глаза мозолит.
<vonderer> как удалил?
<vonderer> правым тычком - убрать с панели?
<vonderer> удалил пакет с этим апплетом?
<vonderer> ручками файлы удалил?
<urukhigh> нет. удалил почту эволюшен.
<vonderer> ок. перемести трей.
<urukhigh> значек на месте висит. хоть и пустой.
<urukhigh> сам значек не удаляется. удаляется только вместе с аплетом.
<The_MEk> vonderer: немного не то :( rc.local запускается до иксов
<The_MEk> а надо непосредственно после
<nicloay> здарова народ, можно ли бы внешнему серверу прописать роутинг так чтоб он  мог получить доступ к приватной сети ?
<nicloay> в смысле на роутере который смотрит интернет - наверняка тоже надо прописать что то .. вот только я не могу сообразить что, не особо силен в этом деле
<haosame> The_MEk: посмотри на chkconfig. У нее можно указать уровни запуска.
<haosame> Пример chkconfig --level 345 smb on - стартовать самбу на 3,4,5 уровнях запуска
<The_MEk> по-моему это тож не то
<bybyby>  nicloay: вопрос не в этот канал. а вообще гугли на тему "проброска поров"
<The_MEk> оно будет пытаться запустить прогу до запуска иксов
<bybyby> *портов
<lexx> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<bybyby> The_MEk гугли н атему upstart
<vonderer> The_MEk, можешь попробовать прописать в скрипты, запускающие логин-менеджер
<The_MEk> хмм... попробую
<bybyby> vonderer плохая идея
<nicloay> bybyby: проброс не подходит.. нужно чтоб машины видели друг друга.
<vonderer> а разве vnc нельзя пускать отдельным x-сервером?
<The_MEk> хз
<The_MEk> мне надо чтоб он запускался при старте и показывал основной дисплей
<bybyby> nicloay строй VPN
<nicloay> bybyby: с vpn понятно что получится, но пока не понятно, если получится через роутинг - и фаерволл это было бы лучше
<nicloay> а как называется когда есть несколько айпишников и на роутере надо выбросить одну машину наружу со своим айпи ?
<nicloay> это тоже через раутинг?
<vonderer> не совсем понятно, зачем может быть нужен vnc в линуксах. Для тонкоклиентов - медленный, для администрирования - ssh есть...
<bybyby> nicloay вы определите точно требования! а то неясно что значит "виден"
<The_MEk> иногда бывает нужно юзверям чё-нить показать, с их слов трудно понимать что они видят, а бегать по рабочим местам лень, плюс к тому влом каждый раз набирать команду запуска
<nicloay> все клиенты за NAT кроме одного - который за nat но имеет свой внешний ip
<vonderer> The_MEk, ну так пускай vnc-сервер уже в сессии пользователя
<The_MEk> о
<The_MEk> получилось
<The_MEk> :)
<The_MEk> vonderer: не катит
<The_MEk> надо именно перед авторизацией
<The_MEk> вписал команду запуска в /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup
<skai> !enter | The_MEk
<ubuntuhelp> The_MEk: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<bybyby> nicloay ну и в чем проблем? прописывайте маршрут на роутере до хоста с выделеным ip и прописываете маршруты на клиентах
<The_MEk> я конеш понимаю, правила и всё такое, но не всегда удаётся сходу реализовать мысль, поэтому и ставлю энтеры
<The_MEk> с другой стороны, пока я буду писать свою очень длинную мысль, чтобы её поняли те, кому она адресована, может случиться что либо они выйдут из чата, либо мысль будет ими утеряна, либо ещё много чего! А по небольшому отрывку можно раньше
<The_MEk> сориентироваться и дать совет
<nicloay> bybyby: проблема в построении запроса в гугл, я не знаю как это называется когда одну из машин за nat выбрасываешь полностью наружу с персональным ip
<The_MEk> в чате то бывает и много народу пишут одновременно
<The_MEk> nicloay: vpn это называется
<SergeyIT> ку
<nicloay> я понимаю что такое vpn
<The_MEk> вариантов выброса тьма, начиная от поднятия pptp сервака, заканчивая всякими хамачиками
<nicloay> блин на на.....
<The_MEk> самый простой, но не безопасный вариант при наличии хотя бы одного белого адреса, поднять pptp
<nicloay> начнем с начала в интернете есть документы, предположим по раутерам cisco, мне нужно на этом раутере разобраться как выбросить одну машину наружу... вот я и спрашиваю как это официально называется )
<The_MEk> хм
<alex6567> портфорвардинг кажется
<The_MEk> опять таки
<The_MEk> как именно ты хочешь её выбросить
<nicloay> портфорвард - даже для всей машины ?
<The_MEk> отрезать от локалки вообще?
<The_MEk> можно например vlan-ами разрулить
<The_MEk> можно портфорвард для конкретных запросов
<nicloay> полностью.. - короче ситуация такая, пришел человек от провайдера, поставил адсл модем - сказал вот ваша сеть с маской 255.255.255.240 - и все машины в сети имеют свои собственные внешние ip. меня такой вариант нифига не устраивает :)
<The_MEk> т.е. например при запросе с гугла будет идти проброс всех портов на эту машину
<nicloay> да.. наверно что то типа этого..  как это называется.. - тоже portforwarding?
<The_MEk> так
<The_MEk> погоди
<nicloay> я хочу сделать сеть 255.255.255.0 но 2 машины пробросить полностью наружу.
<The_MEk> ты купил подсеть?
<The_MEk> или у тебя есть один белый адрес и используя его ты хочешь выкинуть нужные машинки в инет?
<nicloay> я хз.. че тут купили, мне не докладывали :)
<nicloay> нет - у меня есть 11 белых адресов.
<The_MEk> о
<The_MEk> другое дело
<The_MEk> один из них на циске?
<nicloay> наверняка - хз.. циско = адсл модем
<alex6567> как запретить файрфоксу новые окна создавать, а то жабаскрипты достали...
<The_MEk> надо бы более полную схемку, где какие адреса и куда ты хочешь вынести эти 2 машины
<The_MEk> alex6567: полазить в настройках :)
<gorenie> Äîáðûé äåíü!
<ubuntuhelp> gorenie! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<nicloay> The_MEk: а ты знаком с циско? я с ними никогда не работал, да и в сетях не очень... вопрос такой - там конфигурацию нужно только через ciscoCP делать? эта чтука работает для линукса?
<gorenie> Hello! ))
<SergeyIT> день
<nicloay> вечер
<gorenie> SergeyIT: nicloay: Kak po russki pisat?
<alex6567> utf8
<The_MEk> nicloay: с циско как бы сталкивался, но давно и не помню ничего :( поэтому собственно с самой конфигой вряд ли смогу помочь, а вот как организовать логически подскажу
<The_MEk> если даш исходные
<SergeyIT> ubuntuhelp: gorenie! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<The_MEk> какая подсеть у вас, что настроено на модеме, какая табличка маршрутизации
<nicloay> The_MEk: чет мне кажется что мне надо почитать ченить умное для начала.. потому как я понятия не имею что такое vlan и как вобще провайдер настроил модем.
<nicloay> сейчас vine ставлю - чтоб эту конф тулзу запустить...
<The_MEk> vlan - по сути виртуальный свич
<gorenie> Добрый день
<The_MEk> он позволяет сделать несколько виртуальных сетей внутри физической, только с более жёстким разграничением, нежели простое разделение по ip
<SergeyIT> день
<The_MEk> добрый
<gorenie> Ни как не могу Зимбру на ununtu поставить, поможете советами?
<nicloay> The_MEk: да.. походу с налету так все равно не осилить.. надо сначала доступ к роутеру получить, потом узнать как это сейчас сделано.. и потом уже с мануалом раутера все менять
<SergeyIT> gorenie, а что это такое?
<The_MEk> nicloay: угу, именно так и надо :)
<gorenie> SergeyIT: Zimbra - почтовый сервер - типа готовый. на подобие LAMP и т.д.
<The_MEk> блин, тоже много всего надо сделать, а инфы мало, во-всяком случае на русском
<gorenie> SergeyIT: Готовая сборка которая якобы ставиться и работает.
<The_MEk> gorenie: а что не получается?
<gorenie> SergeyIT: У меня на hosts ругается что неправильно настроен и на MX запись - при установке. Это не зависимо от зимбры. Применимо ко всем почтовикам.
<gorenie> The_MEk: SergeyIT:  меня на hosts ругается что неправильно настроен и на MX запись - при установке. Это не зависимо от зимбры.
<The_MEk> а что именно пишет?
<gorenie> The_MEk: Некоректный hostname хотите изменить?
<kstati> хД. а ты, упёртый, похоже не хочешь
<The_MEk> ))
<The_MEk> дык поправь hostname
<gorenie> The_MEk: Ясно ))
<gorenie> The_MEk: Какой прописать?
<The_MEk> 1ю он должон быть на инглише, 2. без точек
<kstati> exim прекрасно описан. да и в тырнете столько доков, что закачаешься. побегай по opennet.ru, например
<gorenie> The_MEk: И как правильно hosts прописать?
<The_MEk> а при-чём тут hosts?
<The_MEk> файло /etc/hostname
<The_MEk> там задаётся имя компа
<gorenie> The_MEk: Смотри. Я где-то туплю...
<gorenie> The_MEk: Есть имя домена. есть имя компьютера.
<The_MEk> угу
<The_MEk> имя компа задаётся в файле /etc/hostname
<The_MEk> домен обычно в /etc/resolv.conf
<gorenie> The_MEk: У меня домен simlex.ru   -   следовательно почтовые ящики должны быть вида: admin@simlex.ru
<The_MEk> здорово :)
<sharikoff> ура
<The_MEk> у почтовика белый адрес, или входит в локальную сеть, а в инет смотрит через нат?
<gorenie> The_MEk: Да
<gorenie> The_MEk: ЛАН - НАТ
<The_MEk> или же это он и есть роутер?
<gorenie> The_MEk: Щас на роутере. Я убиваю и делаю на отдельной машине в виртуальной машине
<The_MEk> ну тогда с инета на роутере пробрасываешь на него порт 25, шоп почту отправлял
<The_MEk> ему даёшь любое, удобное для себя имя, в файле /etc/hosname, например  mail-server
<gorenie> The_MEk: Дело в том что это 5 минутное дело. ))) Я уже поднимал и проверял. работало. Я гдето туплю ((( у меня почтари получаются: admin@mail.simlex.ru   (((
<sharikoff> маскировать домен надо
<sharikoff> транспорты крути
<The_MEk> ну так ты при настройке и выставь, что будешь рулить доменом simlex.ru
<sharikoff> в ексиме
<gorenie> The_MEk: http://www.openkazan.info/Zimbra-Collaboration-Suite
<sharikoff> типа если на майл.ххх.ххх то направлять на ххх.ххх
<gorenie> sharikoff: нее, не мудри ))
<gorenie> sharikoff: ехим убиваю для установки Zimbra
<gorenie> The_MEk: Это что бы ты мою ересь понял ))) там с самого начала все описано, я не врублюсь...
<nicloay> sharikoff: здарова!, ты как то говорил что с цисками знаком, не подскажешь - там конфигурить можно только через ciscoCP? эту чтуку можно на mac поставить?
 * sharikoff use postfix + dovecot + postfixadmin+ spamd+ spamassasin+clamav
<sharikoff> nicloay, use cli
<User127[web]> всем ку кто поможет проблема здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151163.0
<sharikoff> sorry russkiy otvalilsa
<nicloay> sharikoff: для настоящих тру админов :)... ок.. попробую
<sharikoff> tam prosto
<sharikoff> mogu knijku skinut
<nicloay> эхх.. не хотелось бы всю книжку курить :).. ща посмотрю. может разберусь
<sharikoff> pridetso
<sharikoff> =)
<gorenie> sharikoff: Я в линуксах как простой пользователь... Книжку скинь ))
<nicloay> нах.. не осилю попрошу другого :)...
<nicloay> кстати, нет когонибудь с питера, кто хотел бы тестером поработать :) ?
<gorenie> sharikoff: Так как hosts и hostname правильно отредактировать для почтовика?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> dns nado redaktirivat a ne hosts
<gorenie> sharikoff: а не, для начала как сеть настроить?
<sharikoff> mx v chasnosti
<gorenie> sharikoff: )) стоит 11.04 работает через dhcp
<sharikoff> gorenie, ifconfig
<sharikoff> dhcp ne poydet
<gorenie> sharikoff: При настройке сети по статике, сетка просто отваливается (((
<sharikoff> nado realnik
<sharikoff> kill NM
<sharikoff> блин
<sharikoff> русская раскладка отваливаетс
<nicloay> мда.. смешно :) - зашел в cli и офигел :)..
<gorenie> sharikoff: etc/network/interfaces - тут настраивать сеть?
<gorenie> Ааа )) Как статический адрес настроить в ubuntu?
<The_MEk> ковыряй /etc/network/interfaces
<gorenie> The_MEk: etc/network/interfaces - при изменении на статику сетка отваливается и всё... (
<The_MEk> только ещё надо sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<gorenie> The_MEk: У меня без графики, сервер.
<The_MEk> ну тогда не должно ничего отваливаться, если правильно настроено
<alex6567> nameservers не забыл
<gorenie> alex6567: что за?
<alex6567> dns
<kstati> gorenie: /etc/resolve.conf
<alex6567> по dhcp он параметром их передает по статике нет вестимо
<gorenie> alex6567: Сейчас пишет: DNS error resolving MX for mail.simlex.ru
<gorenie> alex6567: И спрашивает на что поменять
<kstati> gorenie: это настраивай на dns
<sharikoff> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<kstati> Жестокий хелпер по сто килобайт пинги шлёт хД
<sharikoff> ping
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Есть контакт.
<kstati> ещё и с ип *.500.* хД
<gorenie> kstati: днс за бугром:  майл - шлюз через нат - сервер провайдера с настроенным MX
<sharikoff> Мде..
<kstati> gorenie: где бы ни был. в dns надо настроить mx-запись на твой сервер.
<kstati> раз он за натом - получишь хлопоты, но решаемые. перебрось 25, 110-е порты на мыло-сервер. В качестве mx-записи укажи белый ip шлюза
<gorenie> kstati: это у провайдела. У меня ничего на шлюзе кроме проброса портов ведь не надо настраивать??
<kstati> как настроен сервер провайдера *мх?
<sharikoff> Днсом один фиг тебе рулить
<sharikoff> Контроль нужен
<kstati> тебе надо добиться нормального ресолвинга. что бы mx запись указывала путь к мыло-серверу. хоть через нат, хоть на прямую.
<portos> всем привет
<kstati> привет
<portos> подскажите как решить эту проблему?
<portos> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcuda
<kstati> честно говоря не въеду фразы "днс за бугром, мх настроен у провайдера".
<sharikoff> Либу поставь
<portos> какую
<portos> все вроде установленно
<sharikoff> Cuda
<sharikoff> Значит не все или встала не туда
<gorenie> kstati: хз, как настроен. Сейчас есть ШЛЮЗ и ПОЧТОВЫЙ СЕРВЕР  - все на одной пашине. всё пашет, надо почтарь на отдельную машину кинуть. Все просто, поднимаю почтарь пробрасываю порты на почтарь, глушу почтарь на шлюзе и все долхно пахать.
<sharikoff> Сделай симлинки в либ в Уср либ и в уср локал либ
<gorenie> kstati: dns где настраивается?
<sharikoff> Сорри с телефона
<kstati> gorenie: "за бугром"
<kstati> там, где у тебя есть доступ к нему. сам же сказал, что dns за бугром. откуда мне знать точнее
<kstati> но, раз у тебя сейчас есть работающая система, то dns настроен верно.
<gorenie> kstati: Да.
<portos> установил CUDA Toolkit for Ubuntu Linux 10.10 - должно вроде все установлено
<portos> sharikoff: не понял что ты написал)
<gorenie> kstati: Теперь как установить почтарь что бы ящики были типа: admin@simlex.ru ??? У меня получается admin@mail.simlex.ru
<kstati> gorenie: я правильно понимаю текущую проблему - ты не можешь запустить мыло-сервер в стороне.
<gorenie> kstati: да.
<kstati> ты ж чё-то ядрёное используешь, и название забыл. предполагаю, что дело где-то рядом со словом alias или mailalias, либо domainalias. то есть посмотри настройки в своём сервере связаные с алиасингом
<kstati> и приравняй *@mail.simlex.ru к *@simlex.ru
<gorenie> kstati: )) разницы нет ))) например я сейчас сервак на постфиксе сделаю и как пне это hosts hostname   - настроить?
<unibot> привет всем
<kstati> привет-привет
<kstati> gorenie: так же, как и на рабочей системе, не?
<unibot> не могу в кубунту русский интерфейс поставить, как добавить языки кроме английского?
<[v-8]_jupiter> как проверить в python на пустую строку
<gorenie> на рабочей адреса admin@simlex.ru    -  а пингуется по mail.simlex.ru   -  почему (
<kstati> unibot: на вскидку не помню, но возможность была. попробуй пошустрить с apt-cache search *-ru*
<kstati> gorenie: потому, что рабочий серв и eсть mail... а вот пересылка (либо алиасинг) адресов настроены
<kstati> ведь, без mail.... у тебя пингуется апач, не так ли?
<gorenie> kstati: апач? машина пингуется все нормально.
<gorenie> kstati: я что то вообще разобраться не могу, как в ubuntu статический адрес прописать?
<The_MEk> man interfaces
<The_MEk> ))
<gorenie> The_MEk: И что там делать?
<The_MEk> xbnfnm ^)
<gorenie> The_MEk: Много текста открылось... )
<The_MEk> читать :)
<Staver> )))
<gorenie> The_MEk: Как прервать текст? Выполнение..
<The_MEk> q
<portos> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcuda - ребятки как решить эту проблему
<The_MEk> чтобы нормально прописать статику, сначала в /etc/netwirk/interfaces пишешь три строки address, netmask и gateway
<kstati> gorenie: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<gorenie> The_MEk:  /etc/network/interfaces я сделал, далее перегрузить интерфейс типа надо
<kstati> s/netwirk/network/
<The_MEk> потом прописываешь dns-серваки в /etc/resolv.conf
<kstati> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gorenie> The_MEk: а при sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart - ничего не происходит ((
<The_MEk> интерфейс перегружаешь командой sudo services network restart
<The_MEk> знач чё-то не так прописал
<kstati> вот интересно выходит, gorenie задаёт вопросы, ответы на которые лежат на превой странице запросов гугла. самому не лень ждать?
<gorenie> kstati: Я прочитал, сменил на статику. при рестарте выдает ошибку и всё. Интерфейса нет статики нет. ifconfig только 127.0.0.1 кажет. Теперь гугли.
<portos> товарищи убунтоводы помогите кто нибудь
<kstati> ifconfig -a?
<kstati> !ask | portos
<ubuntuhelp> portos: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<portos> понял
<kstati> portos: и застеснялся? )
<portos> вопрос повторить))) так никто ж не знает
<portos> гугл не помогает
<kstati> не повторить, а задать.
<kstati> или ты ещё про cuda паришься?
<portos> pyrit не хочет устанавливаться
<portos> говорит что не может найти /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcuda
<kstati> portos: попробуй для начала apt-get check
<kstati> portos: там, думаю, есть шанс найти битые зависимости, ибо твоя проблема явно в косяках, а не недонастройках
<portos> apt-get check в каталоге cpyrit-cuda-0.4.0 ошибок не показывает
<Alvellu> msg ubuntuhelp !help
<SergeyIT> !help > Alvellu
<ubuntuhelp> Alvellu, please see my private message
<neo3> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<kstati> neo: /msg ubuntuhelp !чёхочу
<unibot> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<ivan_> Opera с ума сошла. Джаваскрипт не пашет, что за нафиг?
<neo3> хм, может ты какой виджет поставил?
<ivan_> Нет, вообще ничего не устанавливал.
<unibot> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<inkvizitor68sl> утра всем
<ivan_> Очень странно, сейчас включил javascript в настройках и заработала. Но я его не отключал...
<ivan_> ...
<kstati> внимание! злостный баг оперы! при включении js он начинает работать! хД
<shenmue> ыыы
<neo3> )))
<neo3> Ребят, а вы какой браузер юзаете?
<SergeyIT> ie
<inkvizitor68sl> хром
<The_MEk> opera,firefox
<The_MEk> иногда rekonq и chrome
<rapidsp> кто какие еще браузеры знает?
<SergeyIT> ie
<rapidsp> SergeyIT: а какой? 8й или 9й?
<The_MEk> SergeyIT: thtnbr
<The_MEk> SergeyIT: еретик )))
<SergeyIT> 6-ой
<rapidsp> вово и я грю: тнтнбр :)
<SergeyIT> еще и обзываются (
<kstati> rapidsp: w3m, chromium-11
<inkvizitor68sl> 5й
<inkvizitor68sl> ie 5й
<inkvizitor68sl> самый ужасный + )
<inkvizitor68sl> из него FF скачать не получится с оффсайта
<SergeyIT> inkvizitor68sl, у кого есть ie5 тому ff ни к чему )
<kstati> да fx вообще ни к чему ;) особенно в свете последних событий.
<paul11> каких событий?
<portos> у кого есть опыт  установки и удачного запуска pyrit?
<SergeyIT> kstati, fx-850 у меня еще работает
<User127[web]> всем ку кто поможет проблема здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151163.0
<neo3> Ребят, кто нить использует Raiser4?
<SergeyIT> neo3, а на французском канале спросил?
<neo3> SergeyIT: всмысле?
<san4o> neo3: ты безстрашный )
<neo3> SergeyIT: зачем мне спрашивать на французком канале?
<SergeyIT> neo3 #ubuntu-fr
<neo3> SergeyIT: я не знаю французкий)
<SergeyIT> neo3, так это опрос? Или нет?
<neo3> SergeyIT: да какой опрос, я просто хотел узнать кто ей пользуется вообще или нет.
<alex6567> как зарегится на ирц сервере
<alex6567> ?
<SergeyIT> neo3, значит опрос...
<alex6567> eхt4 сидим
<kstati> neo3: раз её включили в ядро, то кто-то пользуется. сижу на xfs, ext2
<kstati> alex /msg nickserv help
<neo3> Я тут читал, что рейзер фс больше не поддерживается потому что ее создателя обвинили в убийстве жены и больше обновлений для этой файловой системы не выходило) я сам на ext4 сижу
<kstati> брехня.
<kstati> создатель да - ушёл с арены, фс никуда не делась
<MagicLover> Обновился только-что до 11.04. Приятно удивила, несмотря на то, как пинали её... К тому же папки у меня лично стали открывать в разы быстрее. наутилус подправили? :)
<kstati> для кучи мелких файлов (мыло-серверы, web-корни и т.п.) reiser рулит.
<kstati> MagicLover: счастливчик. попробуй emerald поставить. поржи.
<MagicLover> что это?
<kstati> диспетчер оформления окон.
<MagicLover> Так, не порти впечатление - я уже час на ней и меня впирает. :D
<kstati> не ставь, это я стебусь - не работает.
<MagicLover> Не порти кайф. :D:D:D
<MagicLover> Но то, что папки стали открывать мгновенно - зачёт.
<neo3> )
<neo3> Несмотря на арест Ганса Рейзера и прекращения активности компании Namesys[1] разработка Reiser4 продолжается[2] русским программистом Эдуардом Шишкиным, а также небольшой группой энтузиастов.
<SergeyIT> neo3, из официоза http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Reiser4
<neo3> SergeyIT: ок спс. ща заценю
<alex6567> посоветуйте джаббер клиент какой нибудь
<alex6567> плиз
<xoveax> можно ли использовать ddclient для 2x сервисов? т.е. скажем для skydns.ru и dyndns.com
<bybyby> alex6567: pidgin
<bybyby> xoveax: а почему нет
<kstati> alex6567: psi, emacs-jabber
<xoveax> а как?
<kisluk> õàé. íà êàêîì ÿçûêå ïðîãð. ìîæíî ïèñàòü ïðîãè ïîä óáóíòó?
<ubuntuhelp> kisluk! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Fredy_BackSlash> Доброго всем
<MagicLover> О, неужели WMA-потоки идут теперь и в браузерах... Мне всё никак не удавалось настроить.
<Fredy_BackSlash> Кто знает для управления IP KVM из консоли в линукс есть какой софт? я только одну прогу для винды KVM Vision Viewer нашел и то случайно
<neo3> Ребят, какую систему лучше поставить 64 разрядную или 32-х? У меня ноут с 3 гигами оперативы
<vonderer> x86
<kisluk_> хай. на каком языке прогр. можно писать проги под убунту?
<vonderer> 32-разрядную, короче
<Fredy_BackSlash> neo3: а процесор 64-бита хоть держит?
<neo3> потому что программ на 64 не так много?
<vonderer> потому что на 64 разрядных работает не всё
<neo3> у меня penryn 8400
<Fredy_BackSlash> 64-битную ось насколько я знаю стоит ставить если оперативки больше 4 гиг
<vonderer> а прирост в производительности не такой заметный
<vonderer> kisluk_, а какие интересуют? :)
<neo3> ааа, ясно
<vonderer> kisluk_, я бы сказал, на всех, которые поддерживаются в линуксах
<MagicLover> Fredy_BackSlash: для линукса 4Гб не имеет никакого значения для битности.
<vonderer> с generic-ядром имеет
<vonderer> :)
<MagicLover> В винде это просто было такое решение - выделять память для устройств начиная с 4Гб. В линуксе нет такого ограничения...
<MagicLover> да ладно?
<Fredy_BackSlash> MagicLover: у меня на сервере 32 гига оперативки и ипроц 64-х битный поэтому и ось поставил 64-х битную
<MagicLover> kisluk_: попробуй Qt
<MagicLover> Красив, удобен, мультиплатформенен, тот же С++
<alex6567> bybyby: я в нем в ирц сижу. там плагин какой то нужен?
<MagicLover> Да, я думаю, что есть смысл ставить 64.
<MagicLover> Особенно на сервер.
<MagicLover> Все корики поддерживают 64.
<kisluk_> vonderer, MagicLover, понял, спс.
<Fredy_BackSlash> так есть софт под линукс для IP KVM ?
<neo3> короче, 64 ставить если больше 4 гигов, если меньше не будет прироста произовоидтельности, так?
<alex6567> kisluk_: c c++ python java basic и еще куча других
<MagicLover> kisluk_: но ставь 32 и радуйся - никаких проблем не будет точно. :)
<MagicLover> Бррр... Не тому. :D
<kisluk_> =)
<MagicLover> А ты на чём програмил?
<alex6567> фрипаскаль еще есть вроде дельфи
<alex6567> кажется
<vonderer> neo3, если меньше - надо патченное ядро, чтобы видело больше 4 гигов оперативки
<vonderer> либо 64 разряда, да
<neo3> понятно
<kisluk_> пока что ни на чем. собираюсь на с++. а kwah часто тут бывает?
<kstati> 32-64 бита. при чём здесь объё оперативки? если процессор держит 64, то и ставить надо 64. это нормальный режим работы. в то же время на сильный прирост скорости расчитывать не стоит. Максимум - десяток процентов в кодировании
<kstati> аудио-видео и подобных задачах.
<vonderer> в смысле... ну короче ты понял, и это главное :)
<kstati> в своё время был переход 16-32 бита. там разница в скорости была заметна. 32-64 - практически нет её. Но не рекомендую сидеть на старье - смысла нет.
<vonderer> для совместимости с софтом я предпочитаю 32-разрядную ставить
<kstati> vonderer: например, что у тебя не пашет под 64?
<kstati> может быть я что-то упускаю, но multilib рулит
<kstati> по сути из-под 64-битной системы можно запускать 32-битный софт, но не наоборот
<kisluk_> раз-раз, kwah часто тут бывает? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlexeyBalmashnov
<kisluk_> видно, очень часто =)
<MagicLover> Чот у меня пиджин в трее не отображается...
<MagicLover> У ё... А отдельно можно его в трей вынести?
<rapidsp> чтобы вынести, надо сначала занести :)
<MagicLover> Как?
<SergeyIT> MagicLover, а в пиджине установки сделаны
<kamyshovyy> ку
<kamyshovyy> вот так так http://ithappens.ru/
<kamyshovyy> бывает )))
<SergeyIT> kisluk_, ставь QTCreator и вперед...
<kisluk_> SergeyIT, спс)
<SergeyIT> kisluk_, не за что, там знаешь сколько изучать придется?
<kisluk_> SergeyIT, нет) но лета я думаю будет достаточно, что бы научиться писать хотя бы простенькие проги...
<yurau> ну чо. будем удалять скайп из компьютера или нет?
<kstati> тебе надо, ты и удаляй, а у меня в нём заказчики водятся.
<SergeyIT> kisluk_, там примеров много...
<yurau> kstati: вопрос на чем и с кем теперь разговаривать
<kstati> я сижу в жабере, транспортом цепляю аську, мыло агент. Скайп висит в стороне - работает.
<yurau> я про голоса
<kstati> ну, и какбэ здесь в ирке тоже нахожусь.
<kisluk_> SergeyIT, там видно будет. главное начать хоть что-то делать :)
<kstati> yurau: мой выбор - skype. причина - доступность каждому под всеми ос, да и заказчиков много в нём
<Nor8> Скайп теперь только под винду и будет требовать ключ активации ))
<yurau> pfrfpxbrb дело святое
<yurau> заказчики
<kisluk_> yurau, да пока майкрософт интегрирует скайп со всеми своими сервесами, думаю еще месяц спокойно его юзать можно)
<kstati> Nor8: не завирайся
<yurau> да, похоже до следующей версии
<SergeyIT> kisluk_, если хоть что-то, то http://www.firststeps.ru/linux/
<Nor8> kstati: Видишь, уже пишут про последний месяц спокойного использования )))
<IDDQD> чито за шум?
<kstati> kisluk_: бегом читать оф документацию ) примеров много.
<kstati> Doom-читер, да так бубним-с на бунту
<SergeyIT> kisluk_, а для простых (консольных) прог поставь CodeLite
<MagicLover> А где теперь погоду найти?
<kstati> за окном
<kisluk_> SergeyIT, угу, спс. буду изучать..
<SergeyIT> kisluk_, а медитировать можно здесь - /join #qt-ru ;)
<kstati> kisluk_: SergeyIT а assistent на что?
<SergeyIT> kstati, не нужен...
<kstati> SergeyIT: хрена-се. оф документация и не нужна?
<SergeyIT> kstati, настоящий програмер умеет общаться с духами С++ напрямую.... ;)
<Guest28721> [eq
<MagicLover> Гымс... Скайп куда-то делся, но он запущен...
<MagicLover> А всё-таки типа трея можно вернуть?
<xoveax> интересно, теперь клиент Skype будет разрабатываться али нет?
<xoveax> под линь
<vladgobelen> он и разрабатывается
<xoveax> Microsoft купила Skype вроде как
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1019.png
<vladgobelen> Эх, если бы
<kstati> SergeyIT: но после этого программы отдают душком...
<vladgobelen> когда умрет скайп - это будет праздник
<xoveax> Мне Skype тоже никогда особо не нравился, а у тебя отчего такая не любовь  к нему?)
<kstati> детство. что ж ещё
<paul11> чем может не нравится скайп?
<User543[web]> народ кто работал с postgreate? объясните в чем разниче между pg_exec, pg_execute,pg_query??
<User543[web]> oi
<User543[web]> postgreSQL
<vladgobelen> paul11: как минимум он проприетарный
<kstati> vladgobelen: и?
<vladgobelen> kstati: А тебе еще чтото нужно?
<paul11> но бесплатный же
<vladgobelen> деньги мусор
<vladgobelen> я лучше за безопасность заплачу, чем бесплатно дерьмо буду юзать
<kstati> User543[web]: есть ответ от sql (select...) нет ответа (update, insert), pg_prepare.
<kstati> vladgobelen: выкини на фиг комп! он же платный!
<vladgobelen> kstati: Давай без фанатизма.
<kstati> выстругай счёты
<paul11> не понимаю чем скайп дерьмо..
<kstati> vladgobelen: я именно об этом. без фанатизма - что в нём не то?
<vladgobelen> тем что навязывает монополию
<paul11> в отличие от майкрософта это не страшно
<vladgobelen> это всегда страшно
<vladgobelen> а изза проприетарности это неслабый бэкдор у тебя на компе
<vladgobelen> что хочет, то и делает и тебя не спросит
<kstati> если тараканы в голове и паранойя
<vladgobelen> если у тебя паранойя - не значит, что за тобой никто не следит
<xoveax> paul11, в отличии от майкрософта? хочешь страшилку: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/skype/118980/
<kstati> skype живёт за счёт звонков на проводные телефоны. это логично. Кто тебе на халяву что-то делать будет качественно?
<vladgobelen> Зачем на халяву?
<paul11> да знаю я
<paul11> имелся ввиду виндовз
<User543[web]> <kstati>  можно побробней, где и когда нужно применять query и execute и exec. Т.е. query нужен для выборки(select), а execute и exec для изменения данных? так? или наоборот?
<paul11> и офис
<xoveax> ясно
<kstati> User543[web]: извини, но нельзя. потому что это всё написано в оф документации, а копи-пастить...
<User543[web]> ну хотя бы в крации)
<kstati> vladgobelen: как же иначе? Следующий пинок за "собственностью" - "платность"
<vladgobelen> kstati: Платность это нормально.
<vladgobelen> kstati: Платный редхат - одна из лучших серверных осей
<vladgobelen> kstati: халявный виндоус даже не ось
<kstati> рассмешил
<xoveax> vladgobelen, ты в каком часовом поясе?
<kstati> одна из лучших осей. о да... оффтопик не ось - о да...
<vladgobelen> xoveax: +10
<vladgobelen> kstati: не так?
<kstati> абсолютно.
<vladgobelen> kstati: Если сравнивать с шапкой - это максимум заготовка для оси. Демо-версия.
<kstati> vladgobelen: если ты не умеешь использовать что-то, то это не значит, что это что-то плохо.
<vladgobelen> Причем тут умение?
<kstati> при том, что оно напрямую связано со знанием возможностей.
<vladgobelen> эм.. извиняюсь, забыл на каком я канале
<kstati> vladgobelen: uname -a: Linux kstati 2.6.37-gentoo-r4-11V09-1...
<vonderer> а в natty la адекватно отображается?
<vladgobelen> kstati: крут
<kstati> vladgobelen: это я к тому, что канал не при чём, и если ты пытался бахвалиться - то лажанулся.
<vladgobelen> kstati: Нет, мне не интересно общаться с людьми, не разбирающимися в теме разговора.
<kstati> похоже, наоборот. боишься конструктивно критиковать - только поверхостно ругаешь.
<vladgobelen> kstati: лениво прописные истины по сто раз переваривать
<chapt> о, гентушник
<vladgobelen> kstati: сам дойдешь до истины
<kstati> vladgobelen: пропиши их и кидай ссылку.
<chapt> kstati:  а ты калкулейт юзаешь?
<kstati> нет.
<kstati> кальку не признал.
<chapt> или натурально все ручками развертывал?
<Nor8> Кто-нибудь с сабами фильмы смотрит в 11.04? Не "убегают" сабы вперед?
<vladgobelen> chapt: калька это просто оверлей к генту по сути..
<kstati> не совсем. в ней и своих патчей напихано, но суть примерно такая
<chapt> kstati:  а как с компиляцией у него сейчас, помню в свое время ставил и там если компилить кеды по умолчанию на 2-м часе компиляции вываливалась ошибка :)
<kstati> vladgobelen: калька ближе к сабьяну
<vladgobelen> Не ближе
<kstati> chapt: если руки прямые - всё без приколов.
<kstati> vladgobelen: ну, а как же текущие бинарные репозитарии, свои инструменты для работы с АД? на мой взгляд сравнимо.
<vladgobelen> kstati: В кальке не только бинарные. Бинарные на выбор
<kstati> vladgobelen: именно. сабьян ставил? почитай хотя бы про него
<vladgobelen> kstati: Ставил ставил. Нерабочее дерьмо, извини..
<chapt> kstati:  на мой взгляд чистая гента требует очень долгогй работы с напильником и ожидания пока все это счастье наконец скомпилится )
<vladgobelen> chapt: не такой долгой.. суток за трое можно довести до ума
<vladgobelen> не торопясь
<kstati> принцип тот же - базовый бинарный набор, бинарный репозитарий и все возможности portage. извиняться смысла нет. я не оценил. раз живут дистрибутивы - кому-т нужны
<vladgobelen> kstati: все кому то нужно
<kstati> chapt: зато потом напильник откладывается в долгий ящик
<vladgobelen> kstati: Но не все реально полезно
<kstati> vladgobelen: о той же кальки слышал хвальбу - удобно организовывать домены.
<kstati> многое из коробки работает.
<vladgobelen> kstati: В одной части может и удобно. В целом использовать в реальной работе нельзя.
<chapt> kstati:  ну это на многих дистрах линукса )
<vladgobelen> А та же калька для реальной работы практически идеальна
<kstati> vladgobelen: смотря какой. набор текстов, блуждание по тырнету - угу. иначе - неоднозначно./
<vladgobelen> kstati: Для фирмы.
<vladgobelen> Для домашней машины
<vladgobelen> А вот сабайон я бы уже не поставил никому
<chapt> kstati: а как же обновления системы через emerge world  и пересборка ведра под себя?
<kstati> vladgobelen: фирмы всякие нужны, фирмы всякие важны (какбэнамекаю, что профили работы разные бывают). А для дома - мягко говоря не уверен.
<vladgobelen> chapt: на фирме?
<kstati> chapt: не надо быть фанатом обновлений.
<vladgobelen> chapt: Ты долбанись.. обновишься так, потом расхлебывай
<kstati> chapt: а на фирме - distcc + бинарные пакеты рулят. собрал один комплект - раскидал по всем машинам
<chapt> а вопрос не в фанатизме, я не призываю анстейбл юзать
<chapt> вопрос  элементарно в обновлении
<kstati> vladgobelen: отнюдь. выделяется одна машинка под сервер бинарных пакетов с текущими настройками. остальные машины работают в distcc. после компиляции на сервере становятся доступными свежие пакеты для вторых (distcc-клиентов)
<vladgobelen> chapt: В генту нет релизов
<chapt> но вообще вроде как идеология генты в компиляции именно под нужную архитектуру
<kstati> chapt: так в офисах обычно однотипные железки и однотипный софт
<chapt> а тот же О3 это не анстейбл?
<kstati> не путай. o3 - ось зла.
<vladgobelen> kstati: Обоснуй
<kstati> это параметр gcc для экстримальной оптимизации, которая оправдывает себя в исключительно редких случаях
<vladgobelen> Покажи примеры когда он себя не оправдывает
<vladgobelen> давно такое ищу, чтобы заменить
<chapt> kstati:  - то есть хочешь сказать что гента не для домашнего десктопа?
<chapt> где нет доступа к distcc
<kstati> vladgobelen: О3 зачастую разварачивает циклы. следовательно увеличивает объём кода - повышение требований к озу. Кроме того, используется много разных финтов, которые иногда приводят к нестабильной работе
<kstati> chapt: я использую и дома, и на работе
<vladgobelen> kstati: Мне нужны конкретные примеры.. Я вот ищу, пока везде прирост от 0 до 35%.. в минус ни разу не видел
<vladgobelen> kstati: В том числе и потребление памяти
<kstati> vladgobelen: пример - вылетела из головы точная версия gcc. 4+ - это точно. с O3 не собиралась - облом на втором цикле сборки.
<vladgobelen> kstati: хех.. ну и стоит ради одного какого то там мифическог примера жертвовать остальными 665 пакетами?
<chapt> а графики по производительности в убунте и генте есть?
<kstati> vladgobelen: оптимизация по объёму памяти - это -Os. -O3-же - оптимизация на скорость. при этом зачастую нетривиальными методами
<vladgobelen> kstati: Я знаю
<kstati> vladgobelen: именно. не стоит. -O2 рулит
<chapt> на сколько выигрывает конечный пользователь по производительности в результате всех этих плясок с бубном?
<kstati> chapt: я не составлял. чисто визуально убунту тормозит.
<vladgobelen> kstati: разница в производительности между О2 и О3 доходит до 35%..
<chapt> убунту или кубунту?
<kstati> vladgobelen: с появлением шанса словить "segfal@
<vladgobelen> kstati: Так что вопрос тот еще
<vladgobelen> kstati: Не ловил..
<kstati> везёт.
<vladgobelen> kstati: Если словлю - кто мешает мне на этот пакет добавить О2 правило?
<kstati> chapt: убунту. а кубунту вообще каракатица
<chapt> kstati:  работаю сейчас с убунтой - тормозов не замечаю
<kstati> chapt всё познаётся в сравнении, не?
<vladgobelen> chapt: хехе.. я тоже не замечал, пока ее юзал
<kstati> vladgobelen: это дело каждого. я пару раз ловил неадекватное поведение софта - вылеты, баги. Гугл привёл к оси зла
<vladgobelen> kstati: /etc/portage/env, Люк
<chapt> kstati:  безусловно, но сейчас производительность железа такова, что оптимизация даст эффект откроется ли окошка сейчас или на 400 миллисекунд позже
<kstati> и? это не мало разве? посекунды-то.
<chapt> vladgobelen:  поэтому и интересуют объективные тесты, например кодирование видео, аудио, архивирование в убунте и генте
<kstati> vladgobelen: не понял вопроса
<chapt> какова разница на одном и том же железе
<vladgobelen> chapt: на текущем железе 1-5% это уже много..
<vladgobelen> chapt: А бывает и до 35%
<kstati> бывает и 300.
<chapt> откуда цифра?
<vladgobelen> kstati: Это не вопрос. Это ответ
<vladgobelen> chapt: Это тесты)
<kstati> моя - брутфорсеры. без оптимизации скорость в три раза меньше, чем в оптимизированных вариантах
<chapt> можно линку хотя бы?
<vladgobelen> kstati: Я видел максимум на gzip прирост 35%
<vladgobelen> остальное меньше
<kstati> не парился. чужие проги оптимизировать - неблагодарное дело.
<kstati> chapt, качественно составить тесты производительности мягко говоря проблема. надо учитывать не только, и не столько софт, сколько железо.
<kstati> моя рекомендация проста: не верь ничьим тестам, кроме своих.
<SergeyIT> kstati, +1
<chapt> kstati:  не  понимаю в чем проблема, одно и то же железо, стоят 2 дистра на различных винтах. собственно вот и оценка
<vladgobelen> chapt: на разных винтах это уже плохо
<vladgobelen> нужно на одном
<vladgobelen> да и на одной ос
<vladgobelen> тьфу
<vladgobelen> фс*
<kstati> chapt: на различных винтах. следовательно - 1. винты разные, 2. каналы sata разные. уже не равные условия
<chapt> отлично 1 винт - ставим 1 ос - тестируем. ставим другую ос на тот же винт - тестируем
<kstati> chapt: ну, займись. кто ж тебе мешает
<vladgobelen> chapt: Вперед) Ставь, тестируй)
<vladgobelen> чорт)) опередил
<kstati> chapt: следующий этап. что именно тестировать. конкретно.
<kstati> в довесок, учти, что в разных ос могут быть разные инструменты.
<kstati> суть - нетривиально.
<chapt> я же писал, кодирование, декодирование мультимедиа, архивирование и прочее
<vladgobelen> chapt:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1020.png  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1021.png
<vladgobelen> chapt: кстати там же мой собственный баг, который хз почему и откуда
<vladgobelen> на скрине
<kstati> chapt: и париться не стоит. максимальный разброс 30%
<[v-8]_jupiter> Используя svn клиент можно ли выставлять права на файлы  репозитория?
<kstati> кодирование мультимедиа в основном не является чем-то критичным к вемени. какая тебе разница то ли час будет фильм кодироваться, то ли час-десять.
<kstati> [v-8]_jupiter: могу ошибаться, но нет.
<vladgobelen> chapt: А теперь открой у себя в фф столько вкладок и сравни потребление памяти
<kstati> vladgobelen: chapt и с памятью неоднозначно. причина - разделяемая память.
<kstati> кэши туда же
<vladgobelen> у меня в среднем по 10мб на вкладку всегда
<kstati> вывод, бОльший объём памяти выделен в качестве общей.
<kstati> не напрасно у тебя в системе есть /lib*
<vladgobelen> kstati: Ты лучше на иксы посмотри
<vladgobelen> kstati: 20 дней работы и такой вот результат.. на той же кальке, кстати с -О3 за месяц аптайма 25мб
<kstati> поздравляю. что сказать.
<chapt> 135 метров открыто около 30 вкладок
<vladgobelen> а по делу то сказать и нечего)
<vladgobelen> В фф то?)
<kstati> vladgobelen: но вот и следующий прикол тестов. ты используешь fx, я - chromium. ты паришься по поводу объёма озу, я по поводу отзывчивости.
<kstati> критерии разные
<chapt> угу в фф
<chapt> могу скрин залить
<vladgobelen> kstati: ну.. я пытался хромиум юзать - невозможно
<kstati> vonderer: итого 135/30 = калька много жрёт? )
<chapt> у меня убунту
<kstati> vladgobelen: возможно. если уж говоришь категорически - то не забывай что-либо типо "по-моему, мне" и т.п. ;)
<vladgobelen> chapt: Значит у тебя не убунту.
<vladgobelen> chapt: или без дополнений
<vladgobelen> kstati: Нет, я говорю лишь факты.
<chapt> uname -a Linux Syst-Rider 2.6.35-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 20:36:48 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<kstati> vladgobelen: отнюдь. ты высказываешь мнение, строя из него факты.
<vladgobelen> chapt: в той же убунту фф без вкладок изначально жрет 80-120мб
<kstati> vladgobelen: повторяю. разделяемая память.
<vladgobelen> kstati: Я высказываю лишь то, что было по опыту работы
<legal> подскажите - как установить wine
<kstati> vladgobelen: опять же ", что было по моему опыту.." - и ты прав
<vladgobelen> legal: набери wine  в терминале
<chapt> дополнения стоят фаст диал, адблок, драг энд дроп
<kstati> legal: apt-get install wine, не?
<chapt> но ими он не перегружен
<chapt> 53 метра без вкладок
<vladgobelen> chapt: Ну тогда подожди пол часа и еще раз перепроверь память ;)
<vladgobelen> chapt: И какие ты вкладки проверяешь?
<legal> СПАСИБО ВСЕМ
<chapt> а чего проверять он у меня с утра был запущен открыл
<vladgobelen> chapt: Значит ты лжешь
<chapt> куда скрин залить?
<kstati> legal: да пожалуйста. изучи apt-get, используй центр приложений. возможно тебе понравится synaptic
<vladgobelen> chapt: Я тебе таких скринов сам наделаю хоть 100 штук ;)
<legal> СПАСИБО ВСЕМ
<vladgobelen> chapt: Кстати версия какая?
<chapt> фф?
<SergeyIT> legal, не кричи!
<chapt> 4,01
<vladgobelen> chapt: в 10.04 он с 25 вкладками жрет от 600мб
<kstati> vladgobelen: опять прокол в тестировании. что открыто во вкладках?
<vladgobelen> kstati: да фигня всякая.. естественно без флэша
<kstati> 25 страниц youtube, или 25 about:blank?
<chapt> ну линкани сайтик я открою его в 25 вкладках
<vladgobelen> kstati: нет.. баш, лор
<vladgobelen> kstati: Я пол года назад тесты с фф проводил
<vladgobelen> kstati: Начал замечать, что он у хомячков зажирает от 600 до 1500мб
<kstati> фиксируй на будущее. проще будет конкретику отмечать.
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-11.png 50 вкладок
<vladgobelen> kstati: понаоткрывал анектдотов, ЛОРов, башем на 25 вкладок и этот набор пробовал на разных версиях и сборках
<kstati> vladgobelen: есть ли банеры, и прочее. это учитывать надо
<vladgobelen> kstati: всегда два плагина - эддблок и жесты.. Без этого я не вижу работы)
<vladgobelen> kstati: А с эддблоком я давно уже не видел баннеров
<kstati> на мой взгляд оптимальный вариант - это открытие локальных страниц.
<vladgobelen> kstati: локальные почти не потребляют
<vladgobelen> kstati: Синтетический тест..
<kstati> а в чём ты видишь причину?
<chapt> забавно 25 страниц лора (тупо открыл 25 первых новостей в отдельной вкладке) 5 страниц БОРа 170 метров памяти
<vladgobelen> kstati: В итоге бинарный на убунту и генту практически не различался, все те же 600мб
<kstati> chapt: vladgobelen вот вы и постепенно придёте к мысли, что правильно составить тест сложно.
<vladgobelen> kstati: А вот собранный и настроенный - 160+
<vladgobelen> kstati: Все через те же пол часа
<vladgobelen> kstati: на 150 до 700
<kstati> фантастика. ты один догадался как собирать что-то, что б не было утечек памяти. Гуру :-/
<vladgobelen> ну так)
<kstati> а теперь, скажи мне, чем ты мерял объём занимаемой памяти? опиши методу.
<vladgobelen> kstati: А есть варианты?
<chapt> нашел кстати причину, огнелись все в свап кидает, оперативы то он 170 метров ел, только когда глянул свап там еще 600 сидело ))
<vladgobelen> chapt: сколько у тебя озу?
<chapt> гиг
<vladgobelen> ааа.. тогда ладно
<vladgobelen> я его не использую
<chapt> но даже с эими 25 вкладками не тормозил )
<vladgobelen> да с чего бы он тормозил..
<vladgobelen> тормоза от 150 и выше
<vladgobelen> и то не факти
<kstati> vladgobelen: разумеется вариантов до чёртиков. например, что из /proc/self/statm ты возьмёшь за объём занимаемой памяти?
<chapt> ну вроде как были товарищи, утверждающие что при более 10 вкладок огнелись загинается
<vladgobelen> kstati: я не фанатик) Я столяр
<kamyshovyy> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<kstati> vladgobelen: или же будешь htop-подобным софтом смотреть?
<vladgobelen> kstati: Я пользуюсь общедоступными мониторами аля htop
<chapt> ладно, пошел я в стороноу дома
<chapt> приятно было потрещать
<chapt> пока
<kstati> vladgobelen: воот и приплыли. посчитай прикола ради объём занимаемой памяти всеми программами. sudo htop. на вскидку. потом посмотри на занятую память.
<kstati> vladgobelen: как, полюбовался?
<vladgobelen> Да ну его)
<kstati> а что ж так? ты же оценивал объём занятой озу как критерий. А тут на-те. взрыв мозга? ) занято гиг, а сумма слогаемых пять? )
<vladgobelen> с фф я уже натестировался.. скука
<vladgobelen> kstati: Кстати нет, все вроде все совпадает
<vladgobelen> А не.. это я просто математику забыл
<vladgobelen> kstati: Ты лучше подумай что с иксами
<kstati> оно мне надо? )
<kstati> умвр. и этого достаточно
<kstati> тесты всякие без конрктных условий - ересь.
<vladgobelen> мне как раз нужны конкретные условия - мой комп, моя ось
<vladgobelen> остальное для меня как то не актуально
<hunter-12> всем ку
<hunter-12> щас переставлял венду, она естественно пломала граб, когда я стал его восстанавливать, то update-grub написало предупреждение, что в 50 сектор установлен какой-то FlexNet
<hunter-12> что это может быть?
<_Ron_> hunter-12 ~ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1661254
<hunter-12> спс) у меня все грузится
<hunter-12> а что это за флекснет и когда он мог успеть поставится?
<vladgobelen> да вирус очередной.. это нормально
<shenmue> hunter-12 пиратку ставил?
<vladgobelen> FlexNet - гибкая, модульная и дружественная программа для организации эффективных пакетных радио сетей.
<vladgobelen> зер гуд, Вольдемар..
<hunter-12> нет, не пиратку
<hunter-12> мсдн образ, крякать еще не крякал
<_Ron_> Zver CD ))
<hunter-12> терпеть не могу сборки))
<hunter-12> образ оригинальный
<hunter-12> и ХР до этого оригинальный был
<vladgobelen> так оно в загрузочной области?
<hunter-12> как этот самый вирус оттуда удалять?
<vladgobelen> или я чтото не понимаю?
<hunter-12> да
<vladgobelen> оно могло там быть сколько угодно
<martinlampe> 10.04   pppoeconf  останавливается на 100% и не идет дальше
<hunter-12> наверно под ХР подцепил.. так как его оттуда убрать?
<hunter-12> кстати, это разве не менеджер лицензий?
<HoHkaJIoJI> Всем ку, подскажите у другана проблема, у него когда комп влкючаеться, монитор выдает картинку 2 сек висит и потухает, потом он выключает монитор и снова включает, система продолжает загружатся но проблема та же, 2 сек и тухнет, причем лампочка показÑ
<vladgobelen> А что ему делать в загрузочной области?
<hunter-12> понятия не имею)
<hunter-12> мне сейчас интересней то, как его оттуда убрать))
<vladgobelen> dd
<shenmue>  hunter-12 это к виндоюзверам
<vladgobelen> shenmue: кстати, а может они уже из загрузчика лицензионность проверют там?
<kstati> vladgobelen: hunter-12: нет. это хрень какая-то. мд таким не страдает
<shenmue> туда и вири прописываются
<vladgobelen> kstati: да мало ли
<vladgobelen> kstati: В той же винде очень легко следить за юзерами вполне официально.
<vladgobelen> kstati: Списать всегда на вирусы можно.
<hunter-12> а как вручную с помощью dd почистить 50-ый сектор?
<legal> dd - команда опасная - будь осторожен
<kstati> vladgobelen: не будь параноиком. уже смешно.
<vladgobelen> kstati: Это не паранойя, это необходимая осторожность.
<hunter-12> ладно, попробую туда антивирь натравить)) всем спасибо)
<kstati> hunter-12: macrovision устанавливает flexlm, он же flexnet. что из софта этой компании ставил
<kstati> vladgobelen: значит не параноя, а бзик
<vladgobelen> kstati: лучше перебдеть, чем недобдеть
<HoHkaJIoJI> Нарооод, подскажите у другана проблема, у него когда комп влкючаеться, монитор выдает картинку 2 сек висит и потухает, потом он выключает монитор и снова включает, система продолжает загружатся но проблема та же, 2 сек и тухнет, причем лампочка показ
<HoHkaJIoJI> немного не по теме, но может кто подскажет
<hunter-12> флеш?
<legal>  - скорее не подходит драйвер
<hunter-12> <HoHkaJIoJI>, может всетаки в нормальной кодировке лучше?)
<legal> кодировка - по моему не причем
<legal> система чья?
<hunter-12> надо посмотреть, щас в венду загружусь..
<legal> wot??
<kstati> HoHkaJIoJI: если это дистронезависимый прикол - попробуй поменять видеокарту. Иначе - настраивай дрова
<HoHkaJIoJI> да нет, проблема в отм что комп мы разбирали, видюха в поряде, с дровами проблем быть не должно, друган до 8 говорит вчера играл а потом бац и потух, и пошла эта лажа
<hunter-12> õì, ó ìåíÿ îò ìàêðîâèæíà íè÷åãî ïîêà íåò..
<ubuntuhelp> hunter-12! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<hunter-12|2> хм, у меня ничего от макровижна не стоит..
<hunter-12> меня видно? =)
<Payus> +
<opylk> в Banshee название песен бывает крякозябликом отображается... в чем прикол?
<opylk> проблемы с CP1251?
<vladgobelen> юзай deadbeef
<opylk> а он интегрируется?
<opylk> ))
<san4o> opylk: или перегнать всю муз колекцию в utf8
<kstati> перегнать в utf8 - правильное решение.
<opylk> перегнать в utf8? как?
<san4o> kstati: у тебя оригинальный ник ) двусмысленный ... =)
<kstati> san4o: однозначно.
<san4o> opylk: easy tag  например
<MagicLover1> test
<ubuntuhelp> MagicLover1, Failed!
<MagicLover1> Раздвоение личности у меня...
<opylk> нубовсокй вопрос: вы пишете  opylk: руцями?
<MagicLover1> Нет.
<MagicLover1> opTab
<opylk> ?
<MagicLover1> op и потом нажимаем Tab
<opylk> буду искать что эт
<kstati> opylk: o[tab]
<kstati> opylk: нажми k, затем табулятор.
<vladgobelen> opylk: даблклик рулит..
<san4o> opylk:  я прост на ник кликаю в kvirc
<MagicLover1> Фиг. :) На k трое есть. :)
<vladgobelen> угу.. еще и раскладку менять
<opylk> ))
<opylk> даблклик - это приват
<vladgobelen> он еще и выделяет слово, на которое кликаешь
<vladgobelen> тык колесиком в чат и все
<MagicLover1> У меня смена расладки на клавише Win
<vladgobelen> далеко тянуться
<MagicLover1> Поэтому смена раскладки как пробел - нажимается по ходу текста. :)
<vladgobelen> на капс лучше
<opylk> у меня "супер" вызывает dash
<MagicLover1> Мне до капса дальше.
<vladgobelen> пфф.. у меня тильда вызывает yakuake
<opylk> ))
<opylk> ё
<kstati> vladgobelen: раскладку. поставь смену на capslock и будет тебе счастье
<vladgobelen> MagicLover1: капс в 2 милиметрах от мезинца, а "super под серединой ладони"
<User127[web]> альт+шифт лучше всего
<MagicLover1> Я не знаю ни того ни другого. :)
<opylk> у меня альтшифт
<kstati> User127[web]: да ладно.
<MagicLover1> Хым... vladgobelen я подумаю...
<vladgobelen> kstati: просто долго переключать ее.. лениво.. мен проще тыкнуть и писать
<MagicLover1> Для альтшифта надо перемещать всю руку. Что влом. :D
<opylk> ух, обленились))
<kstati> vladgobelen: кому как. мне проще тыкнуть мезинцем в капс, набить начало, тыкнуть табулятор, снова капс и писать текст
<opylk> капс - классно
<vladgobelen> kstati: представь.. это сначала нужно переключтьб на английский.. переключить мозг на него.. начать писать.. затем таб.. затем переключить раскладку на русский..
<opylk> поменяю
<vladgobelen> а так - тык тык тык и пиши
<MagicLover1> vladgobelen: потом переключить мозг...
<vladgobelen> да да
<kstati> vladgobelen: жжёшь
<neo3> Ребят, есть у кого EDID.bin для LCD с разрешением 1680х1050_60?
<User127[web]> не знаю у меня по альтшифт вся рука падает
<User127[web]> потом снова писать
<User127[web]> переключается не всегда корректно
<MagicLover1> Как терминал вызывается? :) У меня Альт + ~
<vladgobelen> MagicLover1: аналогично
<MagicLover1> Как терминал вызывается? :) У меня Альт + ~
<vladgobelen> MagicLover1: йаквейк рулит
<Clay1> скажите- есть впн сервер, белый ип- входящие разрешены, не могу к нему подцепиться через нат
<MagicLover1> Чего это такое?
<vladgobelen> kde-misc/yakuake
<vladgobelen> на гном тоже есть чтото
<vladgobelen> очень удобная штука
<MagicLover1> белый ип - это типа на впнсервере внешний ип стоит?
<kstati> vladgobelen: прибинди на удобную тебе кнопку gnome-terminal иль подобное, да радуйся жизни
<kstati> MagicLover1: ^^
<vladgobelen> kstati: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/disk/hidden/ubuntu/4-26.ogv
<MagicLover1> шлюз с натом - это один комп, а впн-сервер - другой?
<MagicLover1> А по-русски можно? :) Терминал? :)
<vladgobelen> так в любом случае удобнее
<vladgobelen> вон ролик смотри
<kstati> vladgobelen: не хочу ничё скачивать без коментариев. что там?
<vladgobelen> Там пример использования йаквейка
<kstati> мышетыкание? кому как.
<kstati> у меня мышь вообще в 30 сантиметрах от рук.
<vladgobelen> нет.. он на альт+тильда
<vladgobelen> и сворачивается удобно.. и при этом продолжает работать, если нужно
<kstati> а, про это. да, возожно кому-то и понравится. я просто привык уже к konsole. шустренько. то, что надою.
<vladgobelen> не знаю как я жил без него)
<MagicLover1> Хым. Может на допкнопки клавы забиндить... У меня они всё-равно не заняты...
<san4o> Clay1: или мож роутер стоит. где нат то ? у телепатов сеня выходной
<kstati> ну, и плазмоид "консоль".
<MagicLover1> Хотя вредно это. На работе-то нету.
<vladgobelen> не.. консоль это не то
<vladgobelen> ты просто глянь ролик
<vladgobelen> кстати яквейк как раз таки konsole и юзает
<opylk> чем он лучше от простого терминала?
<vladgobelen> а ты ролик глянул?
<opylk> то, что выше?
<MagicLover1> Там смайлики есть. :D:D:D
<vladgobelen> Вы в игры играли? Например кс
<vladgobelen> или квейк
<opylk> да, играл
<vladgobelen> что такое консоль в квейке знаешь?
<vladgobelen> Вот это такое же
<vladgobelen> на тильду жмешь - выехало
<vladgobelen> жмешь еще раз - уехало
<opylk> да
<opylk> сейчас гляну таки ролик
<opylk> ))
<vladgobelen> а konsole это уже другое
<vladgobelen> это отдельное окно, которое открывается, закрывается
<neo3> Ребят у кого монитор с родным разрешением 1680x1050_60?
<kstati> vladgobelen: мне подобный функционал не нужен. консоль ради одной команды - alt-f2. если интересен вывод - konsole, если это логи и т.п. - плазмоид
<opylk> да, удобно
<opylk> у меня терминал в наутилусе
<vladgobelen> opylk: оно еще и настраивается как угодно.. любое поведение.. Хочешь на пол экрана, хочешь - на весь..
<asper> всем привет.. народ как зделать откат предыдущих изменений в системе?
<kstati> asper rm-rf/?
<asper> мм?
<kstati> шуткаюмора такая.
<kstati> откат чего конкретно и к чему конкретно.
<vladgobelen> opylk: может скрываться при потере там фокуса.. или выплывать при подведению мыши к краю экрана..
<vladgobelen> opylk: вобще вещь шикарная..
<opylk> vladgobelen: а для юнити такое есть? :-D
<kstati> vladgobelen: awesome на тебя не хватает )
<vladgobelen> да, для гтк есть такое
<vladgobelen> я вообще впервые услышал про такое для гтк.. потом нашли на кде
<kstati> opylk: юнити - это плагин compiz. не более. А яки работает где угодно.
<asper> Да я обновил дистрибьютив до 11.04  и с компизом чего то нахимичил у меня теперь окна без оформления и панели все пропали остались одни ярлыки на раб. столе
<opylk> vladgobelen: так оно есть в репозиториях?
<vladgobelen> opylk: естественно
<vladgobelen> x11-terms/guake
<vladgobelen> вот кажется
<asper> а вот еще как убрать патч macubuntu ?
<vladgobelen> opylk:      Description:         A dropdown terminal made for the GNOME desktop
<bybyby> ктонибудь знает как перезапустить демон мыши в убунту?
<Asti> q all
<opylk> vladgobelen: нашел
<Clay1> san4o: есть впн сервер с белым ипом, есть windows XP, находящаяся за nat, не может приконнектиться к серверу, если ставишь перед nat- без проблем
<vladgobelen> opylk: хмм.. как я понял - яквейк лучший
<kstati> bybyby:  если речь о консоли - sudo service gpm restart
<opylk> vladgobelen: я поставил просто гуэйк
<kstati> если про исксы - то они без демонов мыши цепляют через udev
<vladgobelen> opylk: он сворачивается? как на ролике?
<vladgobelen> opylk: В свернутом виде продолжает работать? Вкладки есть?
<opylk> сворачивается
<opylk> работает
<opylk> есть вкладки
<vladgobelen> ну и супер) Юзай
<opylk> vladgobelen: надо настроить вид
<Nor8> Аналоги системного монитора с гуи какие есть для Убунту, напомните?
<vladgobelen> хехе.. сам залез считай впервые в настройки яквейка..
<vladgobelen> opylk: жесть.. глаза разбегаются
<opylk> а то, хрен поймешь, работает он или нет
<asper> как откатиться назад?
<asper> ладно.. как установить пакет (simple-ccsm: ) ?
<opylk> vladgobelen: в настройках есть пунктик - показывать в трэе, но в трэе его нет
<opylk> ))
<vladgobelen> хехе... ох уж этот гном
<Nor8> asper: Через синаптик ставь все, что нужно
<opylk> vladgobelen: так что, вы удалили терминал?
<vladgobelen> opylk: ась?
<opylk> vladgobelen: после того как поставили альтернативную консоль, то стандартную удалили?
<vladgobelen> зачем?! О_О
<opylk> vladgobelen: )
<vladgobelen> иногда она очень даже удобна
<vladgobelen> в 5% случаев
<vladgobelen> opylk: тем более ее использует яквейк как раз для работы.. как и дельфин тот же..
<vladgobelen> opylk: а я в дельфине часто консоль вызываю например
<opylk> vladgobelen:      http://itmages.ru/image/view/187041/c6a73e7a
<opylk> вот это тоже удобно
<opylk> мне
<vladgobelen> opylk: баян конечно, но шрифты гадость) Поставь Вердану
<opylk> шрифты дефолтные)
<opylk> да, баян) но я привык)
<vladgobelen> нельзя так
<alagos> День добрый. Подскажите, а можно как то на удалённой сисеме изменить корневой каталог? Прямо на ходу)
<vladgobelen> оО
<alagos> Жаль...
<vladgobelen> оригинально..
<alagos> А как можно вернуть серверу первоначальное состояние?
<alagos> Или удалить все, кроме необходимых утилит и ssh)
<vladgobelen> Вручную
<vladgobelen> Или из бэкапа
<alagos> А можно, допустим, сделать список того софта что используется в данный момент, а остальной удалить?
<rapidsp> хотелки здесь просто впечатляют :)
<rapidsp> отличное место для тусовки руководителю проектов
<alagos> А мот могушки пасут задниих....
<vladgobelen> kstati: В убунут есть чтото вроде world&
<vladgobelen> kstati:?
<rapidsp> это как во фряхе?
<vladgobelen> это как в генту
<vladgobelen> этакий текущий список юзерского софта, так скажем
<rapidsp> плюс ядро?
<alagos> Кто знаком с хостингом и с серваками, подскажите, 2 гигабайта под корень системы серверной убунты - это нормально или мало для хостинга?
<vladgobelen> мало
<alex6567> смотря сколько юзеров ломится будет
<Nor8> alagos: Диск маленький?
<vladgobelen> Убунту как винда - ест столько, сколько находит.. Потому выделяй не меньше 6
<alagos> Nor8: 10 терабайт... Просто знакомый, который ставил в хостинг-центр жлоб, видимо... 10 терабайт места на дисках и выделить под корень 2 гига...
<vladgobelen> хехе...
<alagos> Да у меня просто слов нету...
<vladgobelen> ну если урезать.. вполне можно вместить
<alagos> Придеться ехать и переделывать...
<alagos> Потому что, как я узнал, ip kvm у них нет и не будет в ближайшем будущем)
<san4o> alagos: если все остальном по разделам правильно розделено и смонтировано  мож и хватит
<san4o> alagos: а на какой убунте реврер держите ?
<Alagos> san4o: 10.10 :))))
<Alagos> Я вообще в шоке....
<Alagos> Чего было не поставить лтс?
<san4o> Alagos: сурово ... ладно б еще лтс
<Alagos> нах было эту 10.10 пихать?
<san4o> )
<Alagos> вот и я о том...
<Opylk> 10.04 в самый раз
<Alagos> И чувак же типа мего админ какой то
<Nor8> Alagos: Все-равно переставлять будешь ))) Ставь уж лтс))
<Alagos> Я его спрашиваю чего так, а он "а почему бы и нет?"
<Opylk> ло
<Opylk> лол
<san4o> Alagos: в ногу со временем ... вези им 11.04  ))
<Alagos> Хочешь сделать хорошо - сделай сам
<Nor8> фактъ
<vladgobelen> точно, вези 11,04, чтобы точно не влезла
<Opylk> ))
<Alagos> ага))) Это при том что у меня 11.04 ни разу нормально сама не поднялась) И граб вечно слетает при установке)
<Nor8> На 10  терабайт влезет все ))
<vladgobelen> а ты хочешь все 10 террабайт под корень?
<vladgobelen> одним разделом?
<Alagos> Не ну я не знаю как так можно... Я дома на рабочей машине, при том что в игры не играю, лишнего почти ничего не ставлю, и все храню на отдельном диске под инфу - выделяю под корень хотя бы гигов 10, что бы потом мозг не парить. Но
<Alagos> админ оказался суровым...
<Alagos> Та не, там 5 дисков по 2 терабайта
<Opylk> Кто занимался проектированием печатных плат?
<Alagos> Один думаю под систему распилить
<Alagos> А остальные под бекапы пустить или на будущее оставить)
<Alagos> Я вот думаю... Нормально ли это, выделить под корень 2 терабайта?
<vladgobelen> нет
<vladgobelen> под корень хватит 15-30
<Alagos> гигов?
<vladgobelen> 15 оптимально 30 хватит всем
<vladgobelen> да.. гигов
<san4o> Alagos: ну серверная ось с апачем и мускулем после установки 1.6 г гдето весит
<Alagos> А почему не стоит больше давать? система загнеться?
<Nor8> Выдели 50 гигов. не ошибешься )))
<Alagos> Можно будет если много выделить, даже сайты оставить в /var/www :)
<vladgobelen> я извиняюсь, а что ему ставить на 50гб?)
<Alagos> Нечего мне на 50 гб ставить...
<vladgobelen> 15 выделяй, хватит
<san4o> Alagos: чего ей гнутся ? но все равно 2 маловато ))
<Alagos> Просто я больше не хочу ездить разделы переразмечать...
<Alagos> Вот и думаю , как можно так, что бы раз - и гаразд
<Nor8> Так он по мануалу ставил, там же написано "выделите по рут не меньше 2 гигов" )))
<Nor8> Но и про больше не написано ))0
<Alagos> Таки да...
<vladgobelen> а мануал какого года?
<Alagos> Ппц)))
<Nor8> Встроненный, в инсталятор
<Alagos> Ну да, дома то у него не серверная ось, а с иксами)
<Alagos> А серверную он ставил чуть ли не первый раз)
<Opylk> что такое зомби процесс?
<Alagos> подвисший и не отвечающий?
<Nor8> Вот по мануалу десктопной и ставил))
<Alagos> )))
<Nor8> Opylk: Зомби это зомби, как в кино. Не живой и не мертвый )))
<alex6567> рассвет живых мертвецов посмотри там их много
<Opylk> запущенные, спящие, остановленные и зомби
<Nor8> Да, и всем нужно делать kill -9
<Opylk> лол
<Dimka> процесса уже нет, только запись в таблице, чтобы процесс-родитель смог опознать
<Opylk> спасибо
<Alagos> Опознать убитого по ходячему трупу-зомби?))
<Opylk> так все таки, никто не проектировал печатные платы в через оупенсорс сапр?
<pa4In> Мелкософты скайп покупают :-D
<pa4In> было?
<sharikoff> купили
<Dimka> kicad
<Dimka> kicad
<Nor8> Задут теперь изверги свободную ип-телефонию )))
<Nor8> задушат*
<vladgobelen> Nor8: С каких пор скайп стал свобойдной ип-телефонией?
<vladgobelen> одна проприетарщина скупила другу.
<Dimka> ОпСоСы будут довольны..
<Atybrc> А через консоль можно в корзину зайти?
<sharikoff> да
<Atybrc> А как?
<Alagos> Так скайп же был бесплатен, платнай была только телефония
<vladgobelen> cd /путь/к/корзине
<Atybrc> Просто у меня показывает 16 файлов в корзине
<vladgobelen> Alagos: звонки на телефоны платные
<Atybrc> А какой путь?
<vladgobelen> как и у других сервисов, что понятно
<Alagos> vladgobelen: ну так да, но со скайпа на скайп бесплатно же. А ты что хотел на мобилу со скайпа без бабла звонить? А кто оператору будет тогда платить
<sharikoff> подними свою атску и звони
<sharikoff> бесплатно
<vladgobelen> Alagos: Ты не поверишь, не только со скайпа можно звонить бесплатно
<[Green]> приветы
<vladgobelen> зато скайп проприетарен и для таких задач просто опасен
<sharikoff> [Green]: q
<[Green]> sharikoff: привет )
<sharikoff> зато у него кодаки отличные
<sharikoff> лучше чем свободные
<vladgobelen> Обычные у него кодеки
<vladgobelen> просто таких как ты используют для передачи
<vladgobelen> вот и связь лучше
<Alagos> ага, 8.5 миллиардов стоят кодеки)
<vladgobelen> 8,5млрд стоит ботнет из скайп-клиентов
<Alagos> Оо. А за что я войс?
<sharikoff> если б я не разбирался с этим делом специально я б молчал
<sharikoff> так вот
<sharikoff> кодаки у него лучше
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: Ок. Лично тебя я могу значит обрадовать. Теперь не то что клиента свободного - даже просто клиента на линукс не будет. Готовь вайн.
<sharikoff> у меня свой астериск
<sharikoff> и линфон
<sharikoff> или экига
<vladgobelen> ну вот.. не в кодеках дело..
<sharikoff> вайн -это для вас
<Opylk> pa4In: сегодня появилось на омг!убунту!
<sharikoff> именно в кодеках для меня
<sharikoff> они лучше качеством на фиговых каналах
<sharikoff> недаром их цепляют спецом на астер
<sharikoff> хотя они стоят денег
<vladgobelen> тоесть дополнительное нарушение патентов
<vladgobelen> зашибись
<crazydiamond> Всем привет. Кто-нибудь знает, как сделать переключение терминалов по Ctrl+Alt+F1 ... Ctrl+Alt+F7 (у меня почему-то удруг стало переключаться по Alt+F1 ... Alt+F7)
<sharikoff> каких патентов?
<vladgobelen> В итоге ты платишь тому, кто разрабатывает продукт, который будет использован против тебя..
<Opylk> есть альтернатива скайп
<sharikoff> ты так беседу поддержать?
<sharikoff> или просто? в воздух?
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: В закрытых технологиях найдут каких
<Opylk> ovooo
<Opylk> альтернатива
<kstati> crazydiamond: альт правый используешь? это ж gray-alt = ctrl+alt
<crazydiamond> левый
<crazydiamond> правый альт у меня на расширение раскладки (всякие äåéë ӧіӵӥ)
<crazydiamond> но и раньше с таким правым альтом работало нормально (любой Ctrl+левый Alt+Fn)
<kstati> skype... уже даже смеяться надоело. последний раз подобный шухер наводили, когда оракл купил мускуль
<Alagos> Нужно потренироваться накатывать серверную убунту и размечать диски ее средствами. Это можно сделать только через что то типа VirtualBox, Vmware или есть еще какой то варинат?
<Alagos> Вариант
<sharikoff> да конечно это все фуфло..
<crazydiamond> а, похоже установка console-cyrillic «помогла»
<Opylk>  Alagos: потренеруйтесь сначала "на кошках", что-то типа Vmware
<vladgobelen> kstati: Оракл много чего купил и убил
<kstati> Opylk: забудь это слово. virtualbox, qemu...
<kstati> vladgobelen: не спорю, как и яву перекупил - баги посыпались. Но ведь мускуль не сдох. А шуму-то было...
<Opylk> kstati: виртуал бокс не такой "подвижній"
<Alagos> Просто думал может есть какие то мего сервесы для установки ОС онлайн)
<kstati> Opylk: зато дешевле
<Alagos> А зачем мне на сервере подвижность?)
<vladgobelen> kstati: Я уже год как не юзаю мускул
<Opylk> kstati:а точнее бесплатен
<Alagos> А вмваре есть в репозиториях?
<Opylk> Alagos: вмваре платный
<Opylk> Alagos: тут уже думаете
<sharikoff> vladgobelen: дб2?
<kstati> vladgobelen: что поделаешь. это твой выбор. мне локально sqlite хватает, а на сайтах - мускуль, ибо тот же pg - слишком большой функционал и ресурсоёмкость.
<Opylk> Alagos:qemu, virtualbox бесплатные
<vladgobelen> kstati: не.. у меня тут игровые сервера постоянно требуют мускул
<vladgobelen> kstati: я лайтом не обойдусь
<Alagos> Opylk: раз уже юзал виртуал когда то, скорее всего его и поставлю)
<Opylk> Alagos: Ставте)
<vladgobelen> квм быстрее)
<Alagos> )))
<Alagos> Смешно...
<vladgobelen> и не глючит
<Opylk> vmvare шустрее, но он плтен
<Opylk> платен
<vladgobelen> вмвар глючет до одури
<sharikoff> =))
<Alagos> холивар какой то
<kstati> vladgobelen: kvm... а qemu через что работает? ;)
<vladgobelen> он даже ставится с проблемами
<Alagos> каждый выбирает себе то что ему больше нравиться
<sharikoff> бездоказательно
<Opylk> а виртуалбокс, хотите сказать летает?
<sharikoff> вмваре-промышленный стандарт
<vladgobelen> kstati: так разве kvm это не qemu&
<sharikoff> а квм-поделка
<kstati> vladgobelen: не совсем. kvm - эт часть ядра, а qemu - фронтэнд.
<Opylk> Alagos: ставьте вбокс и не мучаетесь
<sharikoff> но правда перспективная..
<Alagos> Ставлю уже
<vladgobelen> попробуйте заняться компиляцией софта на вмваре или виртуалбоксе
<sharikoff> если допилить приблуды под нее..
<Alagos> И что будет?
<vladgobelen> будет много много сюрапризов
<kstati> vladgobelen: мсье знает толк в извращениях
<Alagos> Это вообще бред, как по мне, делать такое на виртуалной машине)
<vladgobelen> kstati: а то.. это ?"№;ское поделие виснет через каждые 5 минут.. Причем эмулирует работу, но не  работает на деле
<Opylk> vladgobelen: почему тогда многий портэйбл делают с помощью вмварэ?
<vladgobelen> kstati: а если отключить аппаратную поддержку - работает.. Но медленно
<kstati> Opylk: ты где такую ересь вычитал?
<Opylk> )
<Alagos> Маркиз Дэ Сад бился бы в припадках, если бы ему дали пропатчить кде под фрибсд на виртуал боксе или вмваре
<alex6567> vmware быстрее virtualbox.
<vladgobelen> kstati: для меня kvm вообще спасением стала
<Opylk> +1
<nekifirus> Ку!
<kstati> Alagos: дел-то. зайти на канал аниме, да попросить инструкцию
<Alagos> kstati: во времена Дэ Сада не было каналов, и самого анимэ тогда еще тоже не было..
<Opylk> раз вы уже перешли на оупенсорс (или, по крайней мере, фри), тогда не стоит изменять
<Alagos> Зайти он мог в канал только анально
<kstati> Alagos: но кде уже был, да?
<kstati> Alagos: путаешься в показаниях
<Alagos> КДЕ был в умах, но его юзать могли только избранные
<vladgobelen> kstati: Вот простая задача - взять CLS, доставить туда вайн, ie6, ie7, lxde и сформировать образ, который пойдет в ВУЗ на тест..
<vladgobelen> kstati: Не будешь же ты для такого перезагружать комп, останавливать сервера?
<kstati> vladgobelen: Вы восхитительны! я думал, что ваша фантазия менее экзотична!
<kstati> Сказки писать пробовал? )
<Alagos> ))))
<Alagos> Подхалим
<vladgobelen> kstati: Ну так нада.. что поделаешь) Предложи лучше выход
<nekifirus> Господа, прошу прощения за нубский вопрос. Я вот на десткопе гуйными средствами настроил тему gnome. А как мне ее на другой комп перетащить?) Где она лежит сохраненная?)
<Alagos> А почему нужно это делать именно на сервеной машине?
<kstati> vladgobelen: послать всех на! и затребовать отдельное железо.
<vladgobelen> а нету другой)
<vladgobelen> она же моя домашняя
<Alagos> ))))
<vladgobelen> kstati: туда скорее меня пошлют
<Alagos> Купить ВПС
<Alagos> Спецом на серваки
<vladgobelen> kstati: В итоге вб зависал на каждом 1-3 пакете.. приходилось вырубать, врубать заново.. это было очень не весело
<kstati> я поражён фантазией. мало того, что вайн, так ещё и ишаки 6 и 7 в одной подборке. Ты реально такое мутил, или так, поржать решил, задав пару риторических вопросов?
<vladgobelen> оказалось, все дело в аппаратной поддержке.. но без нее это еще больший мазохизм
<vladgobelen> Вмваре вообще история отдельная.. начиная с мыши, заканчивая запуском
<vladgobelen> а вот квм идеально попер
<kstati> не увиливай. у тебя в вайн шестой и седьмой ишак одновременно стали и запустились?
<vladgobelen> kstati: на самом деле задача такая: В вузе все построено на системе тестирования, которая требует ie6+
<vladgobelen> kstati: работает это все на вин2к
<vladgobelen> kstati: Нужно проверить как это будет работать под вайном в осле и будет ли
<vladgobelen> эм.. а с чего бы не стали?
<kstati> вот и приплыли к разоблачению мифов. При чём здесь вообще виртуальные машины? поставил вайн, поставил софт и всё.
<vladgobelen> куда поставил вайн?
<vladgobelen> у них там вин2к везде
<kstati> microsoft virtual pc + windows95 шустрее будет. факт.
<vladgobelen> а так - флэшку с образом принес, протестировал - если заработало - с этой же флэшки начал ставить на тестовые машины систему
<kstati> 95-я уже снята с поддержки. нарушения лицензирования нет.
<vladgobelen> разве хр не снята?
<kstati> ещё не до конца. к концу 12-го года прекратится долгосрочная поддержка. Сейчас изъята из продажи
<vladgobelen> Понятно..
<Opylk> kstati:майкрасофт виртуал пс бесплатна?
<vladgobelen> kstati: это все потеря времени в любом случае..
<kstati> Opylk: точно не помню, но были халявые варианты
<vladgobelen> Никому это нахрен не сдалось, я извиняюсь.. ну не работает у них половина машин.. Им хватает второй половины, где еще система не рухнула
<vladgobelen> Тобишь вся эта помощь убогим лишь на добровольных началах
<kstati> vladgobelen: но даже это уже лишнее. исследуй лучше проект wine... удивишься, но есть сборки для оффтопика.
<vladgobelen> я не удивлюсь, я видел такие
<vladgobelen> но это снова же потеря времени
<vladgobelen> а так - флэшку вставил, загрузился - проврил
<vladgobelen> Магия не может быть рутинной.. все должно быть быстро и просто
<kstati> о, да ) потеря времени... как же
<kstati> оформил один msi-пакет, установил через групповые политики и даже с флешкой ходить не надо
<Opylk> где об этом можно почитать?
<vladgobelen> будь ближе к реальности)
<Opylk> меня это заинтересовало
<Opylk> ))
<kstati> vladgobelen: какой? той, что ты хаешь нечто, не зная полных возможностей? уже близок.
<kstati> Opylk: msdn
<vladgobelen> kstati: В общей нашей
<kstati> Opylk: а установка wine - гугл в помощь. в принципе все просто
<vladgobelen> kstati: кто этим заниматься будет?
<Opylk> ясно
<vladgobelen> kstati: собирать пакет, настраивать политики? Кто?
<kstati> vladgobelen: администратор
<kstati> не ты же
<vladgobelen> А ему это нужно?
<kstati> А тебе нафиг надо?
<vladgobelen> он назовет это мозго""лей и пошлет всех нафих
<vladgobelen> И будет прав
<kstati> vladgobelen: будет инструкция от руководства - будут действия. А если это хрень какая-то, то будет законный отказ от действий.
<vladgobelen> ыыы.. руководство там вообще слабо отличает компьютер от пишущей машинки
<vladgobelen> да да.. это Спарта.. все сами
<kstati> Тогда в чём вопрос? В программах? http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOnWindows . Или в руководстве? http://idiot.com ?
<vladgobelen> Cравни:
<vladgobelen> 1) вставил флэшку, включил комп, запустил осла - проверил.
<vladgobelen> 2) почитал руководства.. попробовал собрать, кстати где собирать? что там дальше сам продолжи
<vladgobelen> причем смысл этого всего, если даже получится, потом всеравно ставить чтото нужно дополнительно. Лишние движения
<kstati> vladgobelen: сравни: 1. делать чёрти-что, 2. собрать пакет программ для конкретной ос.
<vladgobelen> вся суть в том, чтобы избавиться от этой сраной ОС.. Ибо всех достала
<vladgobelen> Ну не управляема она
<alex6567> какой чмод должен на php скрипте стоять что бы он выполнялся?
<kstati> vladgobelen: Руки растут откуда?
<alex6567> у меня похоже с правами траблы
<vladgobelen> руки нормальные..
<kstati> alex6567: хостер? обычно 440. система? 500
<kstati> vladgobelen: заметно. поэтому вместо "не знаю как" кричишь "оно - какашка"
<vladgobelen> kstati: Я 10 лет работал с виндой.. с 95 еще.. Так что не нужно мне рассказывать какая она хорошая
<kstati> alex6567: кроме того, если это хостер, скорее всего есть ограничение прав доступа на каталог. обычно - rwrw--
<vladgobelen> Это уже даже не смешно и не обсуждается
<alex6567> а нет все работает отбой
<alex6567> спасибо
<alex6567> локалхост lamp
<alex6567> с php забавляться буду
<kstati> vladgobelen: поздравляю. у меня до сих пор на стенке висит дискетка пятидюймовая. из комплекта 3.11
<kstati> умничка ты, что за десять лет не разобрался
<vladgobelen> Как раз таки разобрался
<vladgobelen> Больше я туда ни ногов
<vladgobelen> й*
<kstati> alex6567: на вскидку - работай с минимальными правами. хостеры могут ограничивать их.
<kstati> alex6567: нередка ситуация, когда documentroot обязан быть ro, а данные находятся где-то вне него./
<vladgobelen> kstati^ будущего у такой системы нет
<kstati> vladgobelen: угу, а ядерный реактор - прошлый век, ибо иначе погубит мир.
<vladgobelen> kstati: Нет.
<vladgobelen> kstati: Просто не нужно доверять ядерный реактор варварам вроде японцев
<kstati> alex6567: в общем рекомендую, как уже сказал работать с минимально возможными правами, а каталоги для записи переносимыми.
<kstati> vladgobelen: плевок не туда. японию накрыл катаклизм.
<vladgobelen> Японию накрыло 10метровое цунами, не первое и не последнее. Оно их часто накрывает.
<vladgobelen> А защита была от 3 метров
<vladgobelen> Просто они идиоты.
<kstati> vladgobelen: Которые успешно использовали текущую защиту более полувека. угу. нет. я про другое
<kstati> я про шумы в прессе, хотя, похоже на них ты и повёлся
<vladgobelen> kstati: Они и следущую будет использовать пока будет везти
<kstati> vladgobelen: воот. с чего я начал? )
<vladgobelen> kstati: с того, что сравнил районную котельную с АЭС
<kstati> прочти строку после "нет будущего"
<kstati> vladgobelen: не надо бреда. я ничего ни с чем не сравнивал )
<vladgobelen> Видимо показалось
<kstati> vladgobelen: я просто издалека указал на то, как высказывания, подобные твоему доводят до абсурда.
<vladgobelen> Эм, ты ответил на мое высказывание абсурдным, но мое таковым не стало от этого.
<kstati> прав был Козьма Прутков: "Критикуешь? Предлагай!"
<vladgobelen> Я и предложил. Выше читай. ЦЛС, вайн, ie
<kstati> vladgobelen: заблуждаешься. ты на столько погряз в личном мнении, что воспринимаешь его как прописную истину, так и не поняв, что не разобрался в вопросе и принял поспешное решение, которое посчитал удобным. Но ведь можно проще...
<kstati>  И тут взрыв: "невозможно, все П! один я Д'Артаньян!"
<vladgobelen> kstati: Я делаю как проще.. А ты предлагаешь лишние движения..
<kstati> вот-вот ) об этом я и говорю
<kstati> думай шире. возможности к тебе потянутся
<vladgobelen> kstati: Уж не винду ли ты назвал возможностями?
<kstati> vladgobelen: на заметочку: бритва оккамы, принцип k.i.s.s.
<zipfer> всем привет!
<kstati> vladgobelen: в том числе. А в данном случае - запуск ишака под вайн.
<zipfer> никто не скажет, как задаунгрейдить фаерфокс?
<kstati> привет
<zipfer> на 3 версию
<vladgobelen> kstati: Именно, это всего 1 слабый компонент системы. Вместо 100% слабых компонентов.
<kstati> zipfer: проверь в apt-cache третью версию. если найдёшь - удаляй четвёртую, ставь третью.
<zipfer> нет такой
 * kstati вроде как аналогично с грубом
<zipfer> было бы так все просто
<zipfer> я даже подключал сторонний репозиторий dialy который
<zipfer> там вроде как есть версия, она ставится, но не работает
<kstati> zipfer: тоже не беда. скачай с оф сайта fx "all-older" нужную версию в виде tgz, распакуй домой
<kstati> ну, или tar.bz2 в общем - бинарники
<zipfer> ага, все, загуглил, нашел
<zipfer> не знал про all-older
<zipfer> а главное на сайте на их нет этой ссылки
<zipfer> ппц
<kstati> zipfer: есть. где-то есть )
<zipfer> вот вот
<zipfer> где-то
<zipfer> я уже часа 2 ищу старый фокс
<zipfer> как смыло
<zipfer> не, ну я понимаю на винду, да они его нормально сделали, но для линя, надо было оставить старые версии, нафига 4 в стейблы пихать
<vladgobelen> Потому что он стейбл
<zipfer> да, вот тока работает не как стейбл
<zipfer> вот ща поставил старый, оч шустро работает по сравнению с новым
<zipfer> вкладки в секунду открывает
<zipfer> сами мозила заявили что под линя они выпустили говеную 4ку
<zipfer> и что это будет исправлено в 6 версии
<kstati> меня не это смущает. переход к мажёрным версиям - всегда проблемы, но то, что они забили на третью. Прям-таки кде-4. к 4.6 можно будет работать./
<babrusha> господа, подскажите, что нужно сделать, чтобы мне не приходили сообщения от бота о том, чтобы я иденцифитировался под своим ником
<zipfer> нет, под винду то она номрально пашет
<zipfer> я кстати давно слышал что фаерфоксы потихоньку забивают на линя
<babrusha> сам ник я зарегил
<zipfer> ну, это оне факт, это сплетня, но все же
<ny2> привет!
<kstati> babrusha: смирись
<kstati> либо (что чревато) добавь nickserv в список игнорирования.
<Mourat> Приветы всем, за мой счет!
<kstati> Привет, мне сразу три! на халяву ж )
<babrusha> как добавить в "игнорируемые" бота?
<kstati> зависит от того, чем ты пользуешься.
<babrusha> Empathy 2.34.0
<kstati> но повторяю - не рекомендую
<kstati> набей /help ignore, читай
<babrusha> Ок, так и сделаю
<zipfer> чета мне не понятно, почему фаерфокс из репозиториев ставится английская)))))?
<Mourat> Научите, почему обновления не ставятся. то же самое и с центром приложений http://s001.radikal.ru/i194/1105/a5/d7d441b00cb3.jpg
<kstati> zipfer: чё скачал, то получил
<zipfer> не
<zipfer> я ща из репы ее переставил
<vonderer> Mourat, у тебя ключей нет
<zipfer> ну, что бы 4 тоже была
<zipfer> она мало того что английская, так она еще и вкладки не сохраняет
<zipfer> жесть
<vonderer> запусти обновление в терминале
<kstati> А ты что хотел? профиль-то один на две версии.
<vonderer> и там подтверди, что хочешь обновиться из неофициального источника
<vonderer> или добавь ключ
<zipfer> да, кстати, я тоже давно задумывался накой эти чертовы ключи
<zipfer> это так удобно для пользователей
<vonderer> нет, это безопасно
<kstati> zipfer: а что б, например, я не подунул тебе фигню какую-нить.
<Mourat> куда они делись, раньше работало. самостоятельно репозиториев я не добавля...
<zipfer> как же ты это сделаешь интересно?
<zipfer> хакнешь репозиторий?
<vonderer> вдруг злоумышленник тебе в хостс прописал свой айпишник с вредоносными пакетами
<zipfer> дак тут ключ не спасет
<vonderer> спасёт :) ключ к айпишнику же привязывается
<kstati> всяко может быть. возьмём полномасштабный вариант -1. я вклинился к тебе в провод, атака man in middle и подсовываю хрень. как ты заметишь? Проверишь сигнатуры.
<zipfer> ну, если он это сумел сделать, то пардон, ключ это вообще говно вопрос)))))
<vonderer> тоже верно
<zipfer> я говорю, я не нашел никаких преимущества этих ключей
<kstati> zipfer: отнюдь. ты для начала пойми, что такое ключи
<kstati> и как они работают.
<zipfer> а что в них понимать то?
<kstati> кратко говоря - есть две части - скрытая (только у хозяина) и открытая - отпечаток.
<kstati> хозяин используя пароль создаёт сигнатуру чего-либо. получает файл этот "чего-либо" и подпись.
<kstati> при этом по подписи можно понять кто хозяин, но изменить её или содержимое - нарушить связку - не выйдет. Тут же будет видна нестыковка
<Mourat> где ключик взять для репозитория? дайте свой )
<Mourat> 11,04
<vonderer> Mourat, погугли apt-key add
<vladgobelen> google<скачать ключ репозиторий убунту бесплатно
<vonderer> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<kstati> vladgobelen: юморишь )
<vonderer> :)
<vladgobelen> kstati: ))
<vladgobelen> kstati: Представляю будущее
<zipfer> вот вот, это для пользователя очень удобно
<vonderer> плохо юморишь
<kstati> угу. если ты доверяешь Васе пупкину, то его программы ставишь без проблем. А если кто-т попробует что-т подсунуть под его именем, получит облом.
<vonderer> ты бы ещё про r m r f пошутил
<vladgobelen> kstati: А что, я уже видел русификаторы на убунту "пиратские" и активаторы)
<vladgobelen> kstati: правда они в виде экзешников почему то..
<zipfer> знаешь, если ты добавляешь репоизторий, это уже значит ты знаешь что за программу ты ставишь
<zipfer> и чем может ключ помоч в данном случае?
<vonderer> я вообще не понимаю, какие могут быть проблемы с убунтой?
<vonderer> весь софт в ppa, если не в репах
<Mourat> кстати, все время забываю. Можно сделать так что ты убунту не спрашивала пароль всякий раз, когда я хочу подключиться в wifi сети?
<zipfer> ну, это не так
<vonderer> а оттуда и ключ автоматом добавляется, когда add-apt-repository или как там
<kstati> zipfer: верно, но я могу вклиниться и прикинуться довереным репозитарием. Методов дофига. Так вот подпись гарантирует, что публицист именно тот, кому ты доверяешь, а не подстава.
<zipfer> расскажи, как ты можешь "вклиниться"?
<zipfer> меня все время именно этот вопрос интересовал
<zipfer> все кричат что безопасно
<kstati> zipfer: один из моментов уже отметил man in midle. ip spoofing, dns spoofing, transparent proxу. Да до фига вариантов.
<zipfer> аргумент плз
<UNIm95> всем привет скайп работает?
<vladgobelen> kstati: Насчет паранойи. Пару лет назад я держал свое зеркало убунту..  Ну удобно было с локального винта все ставить, да и сетке было хорошо.
<UNIm95> или у меня только глючит
<UNIm95> ?
<vladgobelen> kstati: Так вот - я сравнил синхронизацию с яндексом и официальным зеркало. Они отличаются
<vonderer> UNIm95, его майкрософт купил. :)
<vladgobelen> kstati: В яндексе мало того, что на несколько гб больше репо, так еще и софт более новый
<vladgobelen> kstati: Это не самое интересное. Ключи совпадают
<UNIm95> vonderer: знаю так работает или нет?
<kstati> vladgobelen: и в чём тут параноя? твоя беда, что ты брал старые репозитарии.
<kstati> у крупных зеркал скоростная связь между собой
<vladgobelen> Репо я брал одинаковые
<vonderer> UNIm95, теперь и не должен, лол.
<vladgobelen> версия, архитектура
<vonderer> UNIm95, а вообще работает
<vonderer> но надо искать альтернативы в любом случае.
<vonderer> потому что это не на долго.
<kstati> vonderer: сам отметил так еще и софт более новый
<vladgobelen> kstati: Просто в яднексе были версии ядра, которых не было в официальном например
<vladgobelen> c тех пор я яндексом и не пользовался
<kstati> и что тебя смущает? или ты думаешь, что крупные ftp-серверы это один жёсткий диск? Не задумывался, что это может быть кластер?
<kstati> и тот же "официальный" репозитарий, прежде чем уйти на растерзание пользователей дал возможность синхронизации другим крупным зеркалам.
<vladgobelen> действительно.. что смушает.. ну подумаешь какой то левый софт в репо..
<vladgobelen> дело житейское
<kstati> а ты скачивал потом эти же версии с оф? часика через три?
<vladgobelen> нет..
<kstati> Или ты ни разу не смотрел фильм до официальной премьеры?
<vladgobelen> Я эти версии с оф синхронизировал через недельки две
<zipfer> у меня был релиз убунты за неделю до его выхода)))))
<vladgobelen> И не факт что именно их
<zipfer> а может даже за 2, но точно не знаю)
<vonderer> vladgobelen, не доверяешь яндексу?
<vladgobelen> С тех пор и не доверяю..
<kstati> vonderer: угу. у него мании сегодня
<kstati> фсеказлызамнойследятиденьгипросят
<zipfer> народ, а реально, как поставить русский фаерфокс с реп?
<zipfer> блин, это уже не смешно))
<vladgobelen> Паранойя паранойей, но осторожность не помешает.
<kstati> в фх в дополнениях был язык. топай туда.
<vladgobelen> zipfer: разве он не ставится сразу русский?
<zipfer> вот вот
<zipfer> не ставит
<zipfer> а должен
<vladgobelen> zipfer: Он должен ставиться с дополнением да. Или поставь дополнение сам
<zipfer> вообще нет рядом с дополнениями языка
<vladgobelen> сек
<vonderer> vladgobelen, у яндексовых репов один недостаток - периодически оттуда обламывается закачка пакета
<zipfer> да я как раз не хотел ничего ставить
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1024.png
<vladgobelen> таки есть
<vonderer> приходится заново запускать команды :)
<vonderer> в остальном - обычное зеркало
<zipfer> яндекс вообще голимый ресурс
<zipfer> репы там плохие
<zipfer> фаерфокс они ужасно собирают)))
<vladgobelen> vonderer: а да.. они же для нас стали локальными.. Потом подумали подумали, да и порезали скорость до 0,1кбпс.. еще тогда у меня зародилось какое то подозрение в их адрес
<kstati> в том числе из-за их тулбара сборку яндекса избегаю.
<kstati> vladgobelen: бред. скорость никто не резал.
<zipfer> их тулбар вообще аццкий сотона))
<vladgobelen> плюс их тулбары.. плюс то самое несовпадение.. вобще ну их
<vonderer> сборки надо официальные ставить, лол.
<vladgobelen> kstati: Владивосток. Они назвали нас ддосерами и порезали все
<zipfer> не не
<kstati> vonderer: угу. именно так.
<zipfer> я на винду ставил
<kstati> vladgobelen: сами виноваты.
<zipfer> кому, не помню уже
<kstati> vladgobelen: tor в зубы.
<zipfer> фаерфокс под винду, тока от яндекса
<vonderer> сборки они для офисных хомячков, которые клавишу "any key" найти не могут
<vladgobelen> kstati: В том, что пользовались яндексом? Ну больше не польуемся) Пусть радуются
<kstati> vladgobelen: а на фиг им пользоваться? его надо использовать.
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1025.png ммм
<vladgobelen> не туда
<kstati> zipfer: не смеши. фх хоть подо что - с оф сайта mozilla
<zipfer> ну зайди сам ща, и посмотри
<zipfer> там даже подпись будет
<vladgobelen> kstati: ты забыл добавить "не". Его не надо использовать. Для технической информации гугл лучше. Зеркала есть официальные.
<kstati> Гугл рулит. Даже в фолке есть слово гуглить. А зеркало яндекса радует тем, что во многих городах работает на скорости локалки - 100mb/sec
<vladgobelen> Зато яндекс рулит для поиска порнухи. В гугле так не поищешь
<vonderer> мне, например, больше нравится как яндекс по рунету ищет
<masterjp> Кто юзал Кубунту 10.10? советуете ставить?
<kstati> то, что вас обделили - прескорбно. Но для меня яндекс - [ск]херня.
<zipfer> а зачем порнуху искать, она и так везде есть)
<zipfer> куда не ткни)
<zipfer> отключи адблокеры, и вот оно
<vladgobelen> masterjp: нет
<zipfer> справа, слева и все сверкает
<vladgobelen> zipfer: Хорошей порнухи мало
<vonderer> zipfer, ты о чём?
<vonderer> а
<zipfer> )))))))
<vonderer> что-то я опять туплю :)
<zipfer> ну, тада тебе на порнолаб
<zipfer> зачем вообще ее искать
<vonderer> там ничего интересного :(
<zipfer> ахахахаха))))
<zipfer> да вы батенька явно груман
<vonderer> да :)
<vonderer> но не будем о вкусах
<zipfer> чего же там не хватает то?
<zipfer> нет, ну мне просто интересно
<jham> vladgobelen: это что за игра?
<vladgobelen> jham: Это зло
<jham> это оф. название или твоя версия?
<vladgobelen> моя
<jham> я тебе при саппорте тоже как-нить мою версию комманды дам )
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1007.png http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1006.png http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1002.png но художники у них хорошие
<vladgobelen> jham: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1016.png посмотри на это небо)
<vladgobelen> эти бы усилия, да на благие цели
<jham> мне пофиг на небо, я тебя а названии спрашивал
<vladgobelen> не прав ты..
<vladgobelen> ну да ладно
<vladgobelen> wow это
<jham> я думал оно лучше.
<vladgobelen> Просто это нужно смотреть в динамике.. И на графике получше.. у меня ниже среднего
<vladgobelen> тут мир живой.. бабочки летают, живность носится.. листья шевелятся.. итд
<jham> да я так - в образовательских целях. чем народ дышит. сам не помню во что когда уже играл.. fallout 2 наверное )
<vladgobelen> jham: а мультяшный стиль сделан специально.. на самом деле тут в графику вложено наверное больше половины усилий на всю игру
<vladgobelen> jham: игрушка действительно неплохая.. Месяца на три игры точно хватит.. Хотя сейчас поменьше. Максимум месяц неторопясь..
<Alagos> у кого то есть какие то практические советы по уставовке сервера убунту для веб хостинга?
<Alagos> Ну кроме того, что бы больше места под корень отвести и поставить лтс, как я и хочу
<Alagos> Может есть какие то рекомендации прохаваных в этом людей, которые могли бы быть мне полезны
<Alagos> ?
<vladgobelen> Alagos: ты уверен, что хочешь убунту на хостинг?
<Sergey_IT> лучше генту
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: убейся.
<jham> поставить дебиан, мой совет
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: чем плоха Ubuntu?
<vladgobelen> Alagos: дебиан ставь и не мучайся..убунту это убунту.. это десктоп
<Offoffoff> jham: ага.. и месяцы настроек.
<jham> Offoffoff: если не тормоз - всё пучком будет
<Sergey_IT> Offoffoff, в убунте собирать нечего
<vonderer> зачем больше места под корень?
<vonderer> Alagos
<Offoffoff> Sergey_IT: и не надо.
<Offoffoff> Sergey_IT: Ubuntu думает о нас!
<Sergey_IT> Offoffoff, да как же без этого? )
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Если бы ты знал что она о вас думает...
 * IDDQD сообщает что Друзь в шоке
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: только доброе и вечное. И как нам угодить.
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: и исполнить наши сокровенные грязные желания.
<Sergey_IT> тогда Вин
<jham> дебиан пэчит быстрее, с коробки стабильнее и - что не мало важно - делает вклад в OSS и контрибутит в кернель. убунту - только берёт (и ломает)
<jham> на десктопе - ок. сервер - no go
<Offoffoff> jham: уже как 5 лет работает, с периодическими обновлениями релизов.
<Offoffoff> jham: как сервер для 20 пользователей домашней локалки.
<Offoffoff> jham: и никто не плачет.
<jham> Offoffoff: рад за тебя. в локалке можно и arch
<Offoffoff> jham: и хакеров не видно.
<vonderer> в серверной убуте особо нечего ломать
<zipfer> у меня на многих серверах убунту, отлично работает
<jham> Offoffoff: поменьше фанатизма. больше субьектива и арта )
<zipfer> а последний дебиан показал себя не с очень хорошей стороны
<vladgobelen> Alagos: Вобщем тебе правильно говорят - не хочешь проблем, юзай убунту только в виде гнома/юнити и только на десктопе
<Offoffoff> jham: это канал ubuntu-ru
<Offoffoff> jham: тут в любом случае, дерется и побеждает - Ubuntu
<jham> ну и что? на #archlinux значит всем arch на серв советовать?
<Offoffoff> Alagos: не слушай. Говорят бред.
<jham> канал хорошо. фанатизм - тупость
<Offoffoff> Alagos: только Ubuntu спасёт твои сервера.
<vonderer> что плохого в archlinux как серверной платформе?
<Offoffoff> vonderer: нет поддержки солидной фирмы, типо Canonical
<vladgobelen> то, что он нестабилен
<jham> vonderer: а то что bleeding edge и rolling release
<rapidsp> его роллинглвость наверное?
<vladgobelen> нет поддержки
<vladgobelen> rapidsp: роллинговость это плюс
<Offoffoff> jham: фанатизм необходим. Это цемент.
<rapidsp> нуну
<Offoffoff> jham: который скрепляет песочек.
<jham> Offoffoff: или ты хорошо троллишь, или всё потерянно
<vonderer> ок
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: и чем же ему поможет солидная фирма? Денег даст?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: сделает следующий релиз.
<vladgobelen> rapidsp: не ну-ну, а мозгами подумай. Что лучше, обновить 5 пакетов в неделю или 100500 в пол года?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: ^___^
<vonderer> ох лол
<vladgobelen> rapidsp: Потому у половины тут система и падает раз в пол года
<vonderer> какая фирма за FreeBSD стоит?
<Offoffoff> vonderer: неважно. Ubuntu лучше.
<kstati> Берклиевский институт вроде как
<vonderer> ок ок
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: ты правда думаешь, что тот же арч больше не разрабатывают?
<vonderer> фанатизм же, ня
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, не слушай... ставь, что понравится и будет работать
<jham> vladgobelen: а ты не задумывался над тем, что пакеты снэпшота дебиана на друг друга отстроены?
<rapidsp> ну если всякие тестинги не включать, фиксировать обновления... а тогда какая польза от роллинговости?
<zipfer> у меня на серваках ubuntu centos и gentoo, нигде проблем нет))))
<zipfer> а что за проблемы то?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: почему? разрабатывают. Но фанатики, которые не видят пользователей.
<vladgobelen> jham: Теперь переведи
<zipfer> что-то не работает?
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Эм.. для арча создатели софта фанатики. А для убунту нет?
<vladgobelen> Или там софт какой то другой?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: неа.. тут твердый расчёт.
<vladgobelen> Подробнее
<jham> vladgobelen: в релизе debian stable пакеты проверенны на совместимость, чтобы минимизировать "сюрпризы".
<kstati> vladgobelen: огромный минус арча - он впереди планеты всей. в стабильную ветку попадает даже то, что в генту жёстко маскировано
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: Убунту думает о нас!
<vladgobelen> jham: Когда ты начнешь обновляться с 5 до 6 дебиана, ты осознаешь как ты неправ
<vladgobelen> kstati: +
<jham> vladgobelen: делал. конфиги могут менятся - да. и на арче тоже.
<vonderer> лол
<jham> я прав, vladgobelen :)
<vladgobelen> jham: Проблема не в конфигах
<kstati> честно говоря не въеду, что вы так напали на бедную бунту-сервер... Фривольностей сравнительно с дебайном нет, или почти нет.
<vonderer> vladgobelen, ты про сломаные зависимости с пхп?
<jham> vladgobelen: других небыло
<Offoffoff> В Убунту есть дух. И его освятил первый человек-космический турист.
 * Sergey_IT тихо молчит в сторонке (юзает веб фтп сервер 1998 года)
<kstati> Offoffoff: отжигаешь. может быть душок? )
<Offoffoff> Sergey_IT: Стабильность - фундамент прогресса.
<vladgobelen> jham: Представь, ты обновляешь апач
<XuMuK> Да ето гон
<jham> vladgobelen: ну
<vladgobelen> jham: это просто?
<vonderer> ненене, убунту наше всё :3
<Offoffoff> Ubuntu - няшка.
<vladgobelen> jham: Ну, обновил, вроде норм да? Вдруг чтото не так - подправил и все. Так?
<Offoffoff> А серверная, поднятая с mini.iso - вдвойне няшка.
<XuMuK> А кто спорит?)
<XuMuK> Но и арчиг тоже няшка))*
<jham> vladgobelen: я обновлял, всё отлично. только dovecot немного побеспокоил.
<vonderer> а Марк - бог
<vladgobelen> jham: ты на вопрос то ответь)
<Offoffoff> XuMuK: арчик очень специфически няшная няшка... Для очень специфичных няшных парней.
<jham> vladgobelen: да, так. так и было
<vladgobelen> jham: Тебе же не составит сложности обновить 1 пакет, даже если с ним будут проблемы?
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, ну ты всё понял? )
<vladgobelen> jham: Ну вот.. А теперь представь обновить 600 пакетов и некоторые с проблемами
<jham> vladgobelen: ты очень абстрактно о чём то
<Offoffoff> + в Ubuntu есть apparmor. Он защитит нас!
<XuMuK> ладно, ето всё лирика...
<XuMuK> чо теперь со скайпом буде? о_О
<vladgobelen> jham: Нет, я конкретно о том, почему минимум у половину пользователей убунту ломается при обновлении
<Offoffoff> XuMuK: он не нужен.
<Offoffoff> XuMuK: и никогда не был нужен.
<vonderer> фигня эти все ваши аппарморы. Главное - это человек и бох Марк!
<jham> смотря какие проблемы и что _ты_ до этого натворит бэкпортами и apt-pinningом
<XuMuK> да ну нафег, не нужен
<kstati> Offoffoff: ржунимогу. аппармор, аха-ха. защита ой, ржунимогу
<Offoffoff> XuMuK: ничего не потеряно.
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, скайпа не будет, все на упайп
<XuMuK> ну для тебя может и нет
<vonderer> XuMuK, человек-бох что-нибудь придумает :3
<Offoffoff> kstati: напиши свою же ж.
<rapidsp> apparmor - это который не разрешвет в фоксе смарт-картами пользоваться? классная няшка :)
<kstati> Offoffoff: зачем? если есть SELinux, grsecurity
<Offoffoff> rapidsp: профиль для firefox по умолчанию отключён.
<XuMuK> kstati, потому что убунтаааа))
<Offoffoff> kstati: на то воля Марка
<Offoffoff> kstati: "... гладиолус."
<XuMuK> Offoffoff, слушай, давно хотел спросить, сколько тебе лет?)
<Offoffoff> XuMuK: много.
<jham> 12
<Sergey_IT> мужики! Вы тут всех новичков распугали! (
<kstati> меньше тыщи. я подтверждаю
<Offoffoff> XuMuK: помниццо в 17 году...
<XuMuK> Offoffoff, насколько много?
<rapidsp> Offoffoff: проще apt-get remove, ибо непонятно зачем он нужен. UAC чемто напоминает
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Ок, подойдем с другой стороны. Убунту запрещено использовать в школах, больницах, В/Ч не дай бог и подобном.
<kstati> Offoffoff: а помнишь, как Петька бороду заставил сбрить? :-[
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: покажи нормативный акт
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: ложь
<Offoffoff> kstati: этого уже не помню.
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: погугли про ФСТЭК
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, дай ссыль?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: ложь.
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: запрета нет.
<rapidsp> Offoffoff: нет сертификата фстэк
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/117916/
<rapidsp> увы и ах
<Offoffoff> rapidsp: и?
<Offoffoff> rapidsp: и как это влияет?
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, у нас даже вин не запрещено )
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: У вин есть сертификат
<rapidsp> Offoffoff: банки и госучреждения обязаны только сертифицированное юзать
<Offoffoff> rapidsp: обеспечение защиты персональных данных не обязательно должно быть построено на якобы сертифицированном ФСТЭК дистрибутиве
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Причем у нее одной кажется по максимуму.. Не уверен.. Ее даже в военных частях можно
<rapidsp> Sergey_IT: вин если че сертифицирован :)
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: По закону должно
<Offoffoff> rapidsp: она может быть построена иначе.
<Offoffoff> rapidsp: главное, чтобы были защищены персональные данные.
<kstati> без бумажки... Относительно недавно научились ставить на бух-учёт свободные ос.
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Если ты используешь не лицензированный - придут люди рано или поздно и ты будешь долго сидеть и обдумывать свой поступок
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: ссылку на акт.
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, так про запрещение давай ссыль
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: заблуждение.
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: http://www.rg.ru/2006/07/29/personaljnye-dannye-dok.html
<Sergey_IT> rapidsp, если он даже не куплен...
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Или для убунту законы РФ уже не законы?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: и?
<rapidsp> Sergey_IT: в этом случае нет канечн.. там куча бумажек должна итти
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: где запрет?
<vladgobelen> Читай ссылку выше
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: где запрет?
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: И следущую его редакцию
<Sergey_IT>  vladgobelen:, там не про убунту
<rapidsp> двже алгоритмы RSA не имеешь право использовать :)
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Естественно. Потому что убунту не сертифицированна. Ее нельзя использовать по закону для такого
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: вот такие забавные у нас законы
<Sergey_IT>  vladgobelen:, в школе?
<Offoffoff> rapidsp: на Украине идиотское лицензирование на шифрование отменили. Вот бы у нас тоже.
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Школы, больницы, банки. Везде, где есть работа с персональными данными
 * IDDQD захавал 2 ведра попкорна, продолжайте ^^
<rapidsp> Offoffoff: ну там кстати своих тараканов хватает :)
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: идиотское лицензирование должно быть отменено.
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Сейчас у нас я знаю как минимум три оси лицензированных. Винда, мандрива, альт
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: не обязательно лицензировать ОСЬ
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, это надо сначала сертифицировать работу с п.д.
<jham> а fedora?
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: По максимальному уровню только винда
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: это просто инструмент.
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Это ты не мне рассказывай. Я говорю как это выглядит с точки зрения закона.
<vonderer> никто не в курсе, патчики для рендеринга шрифтов от убунты в каких-нибудь дистрибах ещё по умолчанию стоят?
<rapidsp> Offoffoff: сертифицируется полностьюж рабочее место
<vonderer> не считая основанных на убунту, естественно :)
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: По сути это выглядит так: Если ты используешь дистрибутив не сертифицированный, тебя можно посадить. А вот если ты используешь сертифицированный и у тебя украли данные - тебя можно посадить.
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, то то у нас министры сидят, за базы, которые в метро продают
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Минимстры неприкосновенны. Как депутаты, премьер итп
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Их по закону судить нельзя.
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: "Оператор при обработке ПДн обязан принимать необходимые  организационные и технические меры, ... для защиты ПДн от неправомерного или случайного доступа...."
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, ну вот пользую я несертифицированный дистр. и что?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: вот все, что обязан оператор
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: ст. 19
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: для себя используй. А если работаешь с личными данными людей - ты нарушаешь закон.
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Вру
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: а как именно и на какой ОС - это никак не влияет на защиту.
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: С 2012 года ты будешь нарушать закон
<rapidsp> влияет
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: в 2012 мы все умрём. Если будет этот закон.
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Он уже принят
<rapidsp> другое дело - строгость наших законов еомпенсируется... и т.д. :)
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Вступает в действие с 2012 года
<Offoffoff> rapidsp: где написано, что все рабочее место?
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Вот альт подсуетился и сертифицировался.
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: он уже с 2006 года принят
<vladgobelen> А убунту ложила на пользователей россии
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: То старая поправка
<vonderer> тут политоты больше
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, это пока я подпись не поставлю, что отвечаю за эти данные
<vonderer> чем суеты :)
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: Ubuntu ложила на идиотские требования
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Ок, начальство твое будет отвечать. А ты за то, что входит в твои служебные обязанности.
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Это закон. Даже если ты на него положишь, исполнять ты его обязан.
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: я советую переложить ответственность на внешнюю организацию
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: проще простого.
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: и исполняем
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Нет, отвечает тот, кто закон нарушает, а не сосед дядя Вася
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, ты удивишься, но начальство не знает чем я занимаюсь )
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: но для этого необязательно сертифицировать ОС
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Обязательно.
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: если будет в договоре написано, что именно фирма Х занимается защитой ПДн - мы в дамках!
<vladgobelen> Но и хранить данные вы будете у той фирмы
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: да
<vladgobelen> на ее компах
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: все данные якобы у "той фирмы"
<vladgobelen> а у себя не имеете право
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: это все очень аккуратно организовывается.
<Nor8> При компиляции ядра кернечеком он еще компиляет звук в агрессивный режим, то есть ХД принудительно включает. Кто-нибудь знает, как это руками сделать? А то что не получается в гугле вопрос сформулировать.
<vladgobelen> Тоесть ты предлагаешь ставить убунту, чтобы нарушать законы РФ?
<vonderer> Nor8, собирать ручками
<vladgobelen> замечательно..
<vonderer> а ещё можешь попробовать документацию опчитать
<vonderer> *почитать
<vonderer> от кернельчека
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: неа. Я предлагаю ставить Ubuntu и не нарушать закон. А пользоваться им.
<Offoffoff> Если что не так - в суд.
<Nor8> vonderer: С нуля или можно все же конфиг поправить?
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Выше читай
<vonderer> откуда я знаю? :)
<vonderer> компиляцию в общем-то можно остановить, а после - возобновить :)
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Поидее оно лишь формирует пакет уже собранный
<vladgobelen> Nor8: А до этого ты должен отконфигурировать и собрать
<Offoffoff> Nor8: сейчас сброшу ссылку на компиляцию ядра..
<rapidsp> Offoffoff: в россии потихоньку госсектор вынуждают юзать СПО... и это будет не убунту... вот и вся недолга
<Nor8> vladgobelen: И я про тоже, он просто включает какую то опцию, которая улучшает заметно качество звука. Вот я и хочу узнать, где копать.
<Offoffoff> rapidsp: да пожалуйста.
<Nor8> Offoffoff: Да у меня есть, спасибо
<vladgobelen> ну если какую то, то лучше не лезь..
<Nor8> Offoffoff: К тому же ядро то последнее
<Nor8> Offoffoff: Хотя скинь, посмотрю на твою ссылку
<vladgobelen> Nor8: В ядре больше 2000 параметров..Будешь методом тыка искать?
<Offoffoff> rapidsp: но никто не запрещает ставить Ubuntu там, где не требуется защита ПДн
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Кроме закона РФ никто
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: ...там, где не требуется защита ПДн
<rapidsp> Offoffoff: ПДн =- это гигантский сектор
<Nor8> А у вас, смотрю, холиварчик Убунта vs Лицензионка )))
<vonderer> да, милый срачик :)
<Offoffoff> Nor8: я виноват. ^__^
<vonderer> убунту - наше всё, а Марк - бох
<Nor8> Offoffoff: В чём?
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Да, убунту это теперь пиратка)
<Offoffoff> Nor8: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=Kernel+Master+Thread
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Как и 100500 других дистрибутивов
<Offoffoff> Nor8: что разжёг срачик
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: убейся.
<Nor8> Во как )) В какой стране?
<vladgobelen> Nor8: В РФ
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: не фантазируй.
<vladgobelen> Nor8: не для всего конечно
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Просто для фирм и гос. учреждений
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: не будет никогда такого.
<vladgobelen> Nor8: А дома юзай хоть заюзайся
<rapidsp> vladgobelen: кстати да, не знаю как счас, но раньше любую никсовую машину могли забрать за отсутствие галограммы :)
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Альт линукс можно ставить, он сертифицирован в РФ
<vladgobelen> rapidsp: И сейчас могут
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: один комп с AltLinux ставь, если уж очень хочется "лицензированной ФСТЭК" ОС
<vladgobelen> rapidsp: Еще и в суд подадут за каждую программу на компе, на которую ты не заплатил
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: да не могут.
<vladgobelen> rapidsp: Ибо со всего нужно платить налоги
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: менты не идиоты
<Nor8> Offoffoff: Если я то же ядро перекомпиляю по мануалу смысл будет?
<rapidsp> Offoffoff:  смелое утверждение :)
<Offoffoff> Nor8: неа...
<vladgobelen> rapidsp: По сути ты должен на каждую софтину иметь свою цену. Если цены у софтины нет - это пиратка
<Offoffoff> Nor8: так как есть нормальные готовые ядра
<Offoffoff> Nor8: только если тебе надо какое-то железо запустить волшебное
<Offoffoff> Nor8: или какую-то магическую опцию.
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: удачи возбудить такое дело
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: хе.
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Менты нет. Конечно нет. Потому что ментов больше нету. А вот полицейские вполне тебе объяснят что и почему.
<Nor8> Offoffoff: Да не, кернелчек оптимизирует, визуально ощутимо, а руками я устану, да и без оптимизации не будет.
<Offoffoff> Nor8: Как я делал: я отключал в ядре лишнее железо (которого у меня нет), и переключал поддержку именно моего проца
<Offoffoff> Nor8: вот и всё.
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Причем если ты ставишь на комп свой софт или сторонний - ты теряешь сертификат
<Nor8> Offoffoff: ПО мануалу, который ты скинул мне?
<Offoffoff> Nor8: да
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Если ты ставишь софт не с той болванки, что купил (сертифицированной) - это уже пиратка
<Offoffoff> Nor8: там всё пошагово
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: при чем тут авторские права?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: ты здоров?
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Я не про права
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Я про то, что этот дистрибутив уже не может использоваться. Он не законен
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: он просто теряет сертификацию ФСТЭК
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Это закон, я ничего сам не придумываю
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: его без проблем можно поставить куда угодно
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: хоть домой
<vladgobelen> Домой ты  хоть что ставь
<vladgobelen> А на фирму нельзя
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: это обычный Linux
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: можно поставить один сервер с ПДн
<vladgobelen> вооот.. это да, так можно
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: а на другие машинки тот же
<vladgobelen> Объяснишь это хозяину фирмы
<vladgobelen> Что вот тут мы винду подсунем, а тут альт.. а вот сюда по убунте
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: кроме того. Есть такая вещь, как обезличивание
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: чем пользвались еще наши дедушки.
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: А теперь над сутью всего этого подумай. К убунту необходимо докупить винду. Иначе ты вне закона.
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: зачем?
<Nor8> В РФ если прикрутить Убунту в оффис, проблемы будут?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: лучше купить alt
<Offoffoff> Nor8: не будет
<Nor8> Тогда о чем спор?
<Offoffoff> Nor8: просто человек пиарит <censored>.
<Nor8> )))
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Хорошо. К убунту нужно купить альт, иначе ты вне закона)
<vladgobelen> Я ничего не упустил?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: можно купить ИНОЙ софт для защиты ПДн
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Ссылку на закон скинь, тогда поверим
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, мы все вне закона
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: не обязательно всю ОС
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Только сертифицированный
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: А ты видел правила?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: на самом деле Россия - это одна такая больашя колония
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Если ты на тот альт установишь левое обновление или софтину - нарушение
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: просто режим разный.
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: да пофик на ОС
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: есть другие способы защиты ПДн
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Нет, россия это оккупированная территория, вот и все. Но мы не об этом.
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Мы о законности использования, вот и все
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: все законно.
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Не все
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Теперь мы пришли к следущему шагу.
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Мало того, что все сидят на винде и переход уже стоит каких то денег, переучиваний, так еще и стоимость перехода увеличивается изза сертификации.
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, бедная Лиза...
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: и?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: других ОС не существует, кроме Ubuntu
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: ты не знал?
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Стоимость того же альта сравнима со стоимостью лицензионной винды. И продается так же болванками. Разницы в цене нет. Тогда зачем чтото менять?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: зачем кого-то переучивать?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: все уже давно пользуются Ubuntu
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Убунту не ось. Убунту это этака оригинальная сборка дебиана.
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: и учить тому, что уже и так знают - нет смысла.
<vladgobelen> Кто пользуется?
<vladgobelen> Зайди в любую школу
<vladgobelen> В больниц
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: Debian - лишь бледная тень Ubuntu
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: и вижу там Ubuntu
<vladgobelen> Не увидишь
<vladgobelen> Убунту там не может быть по определению
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: увижу.
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: Я другого там и не вижу.
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: ибо Alt убог
<vladgobelen> Понятно, я столкнулся с жителями параллельного мира.
<vladgobelen> Приятно познакомиться.
<Nor8> Пока президента не покажет по ТВ и на столе у него не будет стоять комп с линуксом, в гос. учреждениях его не будет )))))
<vladgobelen> Даже на этом канале у многих не убунту.. О чем говорить..
<Nor8> А все эти программы по переводу на Опен сорс не более, чем распил
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: это просто еретики
<jham> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZE-eB2BXDw
<vladgobelen> А у 90% винда в добавок
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Как тут в 90% начинается просьба о помощи? "Извините, я поставил винду и убунту не грузится." или "Я поставил убунту и не могу зайти в винду")
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: докажи
<vladgobelen> Не?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: это молодые адепты
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: им можно
<vladgobelen> Ок)
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: они все еще отходят от сна разума
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Ну ок, самый простой пример хочешь. Сколько тут сейчас пишет человек? 3-4?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: реально?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: двое
<vladgobelen> я, ты, Nor8, jham
<vladgobelen> четверо
<vladgobelen> так?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: и?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: все спят
<vladgobelen> Nor8, jham: У вас что установлено на компах?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: у меня Ubuntu
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Ок, не отвечают, значит двое.
<Nor8> Xubuntu ))) В Убунту эмеральд сломали ))))
<vladgobelen> Nor8: У тебя на компе убунту?
<jham> archlinux на десктопах
<jham> debian на сервах
<Nor8> Хубунту, еще раз повторю ))
<Offoffoff> Nor8: Зубунту.
<Offoffoff> Nor8: если уж по-русски.
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Вот. 50% убунту. 12,5% арч, 12,5% дебиан, 25% генту
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: ну вот. нас больше.
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: И это на канале убунту ПОЛОВИНА не использует убунту
<vladgobelen> Неплохо?
<Nor8> Убунту в любом случае лучший дистр, хотя и у него есть свои минусы
<vladgobelen> Не лучший. Далеко не лучший.
<vladgobelen> Хотя у нее есть плюсы
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: http://www.ubuntology.ru - вот сюда заходят 60% пользователей Ubuntu
<jham> ubuntu имеет неплохую community и дебильно-простые и обширные вики
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: остальные - всякие еретические дистрибутивы
<jham> а здесь на канале я, отдать свету то, что когда-то взял
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Убунту максимум - в первой десятке дистрибутивов, и то в ее конце
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Согласно дистроватчу, Убунту на первом месте с большим отрывом. Пользователь голосует за него.
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Но свои плюсы имеет. Очень хорошая тестовая аудитория. Тоесть создается база для хороших дистрибутивов.
 * kstati флудерастов развелось хД
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Ну так а на винде 90% пользователей компов. И что?
<Offoffoff> kstati: я просто грязный проповедник Ubuntu
<vladgobelen> Nor8: от этого винда не стала даже качественнее убунту
<Nor8> Речь идет о линукс дистрах
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Кстати вот 5й человек, а это еще ??цать процентов не в пользу убунту
<kstati> vladgobelen: опять фанатеешь.
<vladgobelen> kstati: Ну а в чем я не прав?)
<vladgobelen> kstati: Цитирую: "убунту популярная, потому что хорошая.. Винда популярная, потому что плохая"
<vladgobelen> Логика офигенная
<kstati> vladgobelen: в фанатизме "некачествено, дерьмо, и прочее". Ты где видел, хотя бы 1c на убунту? или кассовый аппарат в супермаркете?!
<vladgobelen> kstati: На убунту есть 1c
<vladgobelen> вобщем то
<Offoffoff> kstati: я видел
<kstati> угу. и каак оно работает. с хаспом-то
<Offoffoff> kstati: хуже того... я делаю 1С на Ubuntu
<jham> ubuntu отличный дистрибутив для десктопа и ознакомления
<kstati> Offoffoff: то-то и оно. уже страшно.
<vladgobelen> kstati: http://v8.1c.ru/overview/cluster_linux.htm
<vladgobelen> официальный сайт пойдет?
<jham> те кому нужно больше контроля - идут дальше. остальные пользуются убунту
<jham> и это нормально. но не на серъёзных серверах
<vladgobelen> jham: на убунту остаются новички.. Как только человек более менее начинает разбираться в системе, он находит более приличное. Но для новичка убунту хороша даже багами - есть над чем работать и тренироваться.
<Nor8> Убунту при желании можно тоже заточить при помощи напильника до нужного состояния. Это кому красноглазие нужно.
<kstati> Nor8: натрахался? Верни лопату.
<vladgobelen> Nor8 это слишком долго.. выпиливать уже запиленное - бред
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: для Вас есть mini,iso
<jham> vladgobelen: не только для новичков. я знаю многих очень шарящих людей на убунте, потому-что она из коробки делает то что им надо.
<rapidsp> кубунту настраивается без напильника.. кроме NM :)
<Nor8> Так и я про тоже, зачем красноглазить то лишний раз?
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Ох, еще я не пилил убунту с нуля с ее то отсутствием инструментов для удобного допиливания
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: убунту это убунту. Все остальные сборки вроде кубунту или мини - это уже бред и фантастика.
<kstati> Offoffoff: а нафига нужно minu, iso, если есть debian, например? что бы видеть "центр загрузки приложений" с кучей платного хлама? Или что б барабаны при загрузке стучали?
<rapidsp> интересн, что у меня на компе, бред или фантастика :)))
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Твоя позиция ясна
<kstati> это и так можно поставить.
<vladgobelen> Nor8: И какая у меня позиция?
<Offoffoff> kstati: если хочется поиграть в красноглазие
<vladgobelen> rapidsp: Если у тебя кубунту - ты мазохист..
<rapidsp> гы
<vladgobelen> я сам юзал) Знаю что это
<vladgobelen> так что даже не отрицай)
<vonderer> омг
<Nor8>  rapidsp: Ты бьешь себя плеткой или жене передоверяешь? ))))
<vonderer> вы всё ещё срётесь О_о
<rapidsp> Nor8: все вам рсскажи :)
<vladgobelen> Nor8: У него тоньше извращения.. он юзает кубунту
<Offoffoff> vonderer: ну дыксть... я же здесь.
<vonderer> Offoffoff, убунту наше всё, Марк бох.
<Nor8>  rapidsp: Ты не запускал vlc на кубунте, не падет он при просмотре ип тв?
<Offoffoff> vonderer: правильно.
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Бог Патрег.. а марк так - космонавт
<Offoffoff> vonderer: ^___^
<rapidsp> когда годами сидишь на одной системе без переустановок, без допиливаний - да, это тот еще мазохизм :)
<UNIm95> vonderer после 11,04 марк баг
<Nor8>  vladgobelen: Кубунту вполне достойный дистр
<vladgobelen> Nor8: А я балерина
<vonderer> vladgobelen, кто такой Патрег?
<vonderer> не знаю никакого Патрега
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Повезло тебе, Настя )))))
<vonderer> есть Марк, единственный и божественный.
<vladgobelen> Бог
<UNIm95> vonderer: уууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууу ты не знаешь Патрика
<vonderer> UNIm95, а ты знаешь Патрика?
<rapidsp> Nor8: не каждый день прямо скажем, но падений таки не замечал
<UNIm95> vonderer: он создал Слакваря
<vonderer> ок ок
<Nor8> rapidsp: В 11.04 падает постоянно
<vonderer> а что такое слакваря? :)
<vonderer> не знаю никакой слаквари, есть убунта, только убунта и ничего кроме убунты
<rapidsp> Nor8: есть ссыль на пробу?
<UNIm95> !slakware|vonderer
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='slakware'
<vonderer> лол
<von[at]darkstar> ;)
<Offoffoff> UNIm95: вот видишь. А еще споришь.
<Nor8> rapidsp: Нет, у меня в локалке
<Sergey_IT> есть убунту 8.04 и 10.04
<Offoffoff> UNIm95: нет никакой Slackware
<Nor8> rapidsp: В других дистрах норм, а в кубунту падает через раз
<von[at]darkstar> !slackware|vonderer
<ubuntuhelp> vonderer: Другие !Linux дистрибутивы отличные от !Ubuntu: Debian, Mepis (используют !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (используют !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware, Archlinux (используют другие пакетные системы)
<von[at]darkstar> вот так правильно
<von[at]darkstar> UNIm95, никудышный из тебя патрикопоклонник.
<UNIm95> черт slaCkware
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Кстати, у убунту в россии техподдержка то хоть появилась уже?
<UNIm95>  vonderer у меня из-за частых ctrl+c клавиша через раз работает
<kstati> да, чё не заметно?
<Offoffoff> Корус
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: ^
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, ubuntu.ru
<vladgobelen> UNIm95: А ты мышкой выделяй и вставляй ;)
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: да ей и не нужна особо поддержка. Она не падает.
<vonderer> лол
<vonderer> я обожаю убунтуканал
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Она постоянно падает. Не вижу где там купить техподдержку
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Ссылку дай
<UNIm95> Offoffoff: да она не падает. а аккуратно ложиться и постанывает в сислог
<vladgobelen> ))
<rapidsp> столько людей не могут врать - наверное падает... просто я такой невезучий :)
<Offoffoff> rapidsp: ыыыыы
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, ты не умеешь ее готовить
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Ок)
<vonderer> убунта лучше плазмы
<vonderer> она не падает
<vonderer> !
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Видимо винда и убунту слишком сложные.. недружелюбные..
<Nor8> )))
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Вот и приходится пользоваться дружественными дистрибутивами
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, у меня и винда не падала
<UNIm95> vonderer: у тебя юнайти или гном 2,32?
<vonderer> тебе только кажется, что они дружественные.
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Ну вот и я о чем
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, и убунта
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Оставим убунту и винду для гуру, которые могут не спать ночами и настраивать их.. допиливать, как тут сказали
<vonderer> UNIm95, у меня Openbox
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: http://www.korusconsulting.ru/solutions/platforms-and-applications/open-source/?secword=Ubuntu
<UNIm95> vonderer поэтому и не падает
<vonderer> у меня не убунта, лол
<kstati> по поводу 1с и линукс. очень радует это: http://v8.1c.ru/requirements/
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, ты о чем? Поставил и все работает
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Омг, что это за левый сайт?
<rapidsp> потому и не кусают.. (С) )))
<vladgobelen> kstati: Я тебе выше ссылку эту давал)
<kstati> Offoffoff: ничё не поменялось, как не было клиента, так и нет.
<kstati> vladgobelen: нет, ты мне про кластеры фуфло гнал.
<vladgobelen> kstati: Веб-клиент
<Offoffoff> kstati: wine нашэ всио
<vladgobelen> kstati: эм.. какая разница? я просто дал первую попавшуюся на сайте
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Где официальная техподдержка убунту?
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, ubuntu.ru
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: там
<kstati> vladgobelen: да большая. это клиент-сервер. сервер ещё кое-как, а клиент...
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Платная. Мне нужны гарантии
<rapidsp> чет засиделся я с вами... а завтра еще кстати тезподдержкой заниматься...
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: гарантии чего?
<vladgobelen> kstati: Там используется веб-клиент. Он не привязан к платформе
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, а МС тебе гарантии дает?
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Что мне помогут. Тут я например помощи врядли найду. Тут одни фанатики и не владеют предметорм.
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: и?
<Corsair> что значит Окончание срока поддержки февраль 2012 г., а что будет потом?
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Что и? Я жду ссылку на платную техподдержку.
<vonderer> vladgobelen, я владею предметом!
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: я скинул
<vonderer> а. стоп. Наверное, я не правильно понял.
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: мне не нужны левые фирмы. Мне официальную
<vonderer> о каком предмете идёт речь?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: я владею предметом каждый день
<vladgobelen> Левую я могу и у альта купить
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: это официальная
<Nor8>       Corsair:        Темнота и скрежет зубовный
<vonderer> vladgobelen, да! поддержи отечественного разработчика!
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Я думаю, тебе нужно купить БолгенОС
<vladgobelen> Тоесть поддержка у убунту как и сертификация? Для россии нихт?
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Очень перспективный дистр и платная поддержка есть
<vladgobelen> Великолепно
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: есть
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: http://ubuntu.ru/ тыкни пальцем
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: Корус же!
<Corsair> Nor8, тоесть системой потом пользоваться не можно будет, что произойдет?
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Я не знаю что это за левая фирма и им я не доверяю
<Corsair> а то не совсем понятно
<Nor8> Corsair: Обновлний офф не будет
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: требуй от них. Там все написано
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: А почему бы мне не обратиться к сыну соседки "Компьютерному гению"?
<vladgobelen> он мне тоже все поддержит
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: обращайся!
<vladgobelen> мне гарантии нужны, а не левые фирмы
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: какие гарантии?
<vladgobelen> А их у убунту нет, как и сертификации.. Печалька
<kstati> vladgobelen: ты сейчас на чём сидишь?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: это FOSS, детка
<vladgobelen> kstati: К слову, в том же calculate поддержка официальная есть в России.
<kstati> vladgobelen: где гарантии берёшь? сколько платишь? где чеки?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: как впрочем и по любому иному софту
<kstati> vladgobelen: не смеши.
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: везде AS IS
<vladgobelen> kstati: Не смешу
<kstati> просто анекдоты травишь. ну-ну
<vladgobelen> kstati: Калькулейт это не космонавт. Это фирма, разрабатывающая дистрибутив для бизнеса и в первую очередь для себя.
<vladgobelen> вот такая вот загогулина..
<kstati> vladgobelen: да знаю я laure
<kstati> фирма...
<vonderer> космонавт бох!
<vladgobelen> космонавт - космонавт
<vladgobelen> kstati: А учитывая, что калькулейт уже стабильнее убунту работает, с хорошей рекламой он выйдет в лидеры.
<vladgobelen> Хотя бы в россии
<vladgobelen> kstati: но это уже офтоп
<kstati> vladgobelen: поставь генту, сравни "стабильность"
<kstati> http://www.calculate-linux.ru/main/ru/license пункт 3
<vladgobelen> kstati: У меня как раз стоит генту
<kstati> ООО «Калкулэйт.Ру» надеется, что ПРОГРАММЫ, включенные в состав ДИСТРИБУТИВА, будут полезны, но не гарантирует их пригодности для...
<UNIm95> Vonderer космонавт- это такой идиот которому дали высокотехнологичный пинок под зад
<kstati> у тебя не генту, а калька. сам многократно свистел
<Offoffoff> kstati: это же гарантии
<Nor8> Алярм, гентушники троллят на канале )))
<kstati> Offoffoff: vladgobelen угу, гарантии, которые так просил влад
<vladgobelen> kstati: Гарантии в платной поддержке. Я ее купил - обязаны помогать.
<kstati> или гоблебелен? )
<vladgobelen> kstati: В убунту мне такого не представляют
<kstati> сам дурак хД. Найми нормального админа.
<kstati> И будет тебе горантия - профпригодность со статьёй в трудовой
<vladgobelen> Зачем? Тоесть мне на убунту еще и лишние бабки тратить?
<vonderer> UNIm95, не богохульствуй
<vladgobelen> замечательно...
<vladgobelen> kstati: тоесть убунту еще и дороже калькулейта?
<kstati> vladgobelen: прекратить дурацкие выводы!
<vladgobelen> kstati: Это ты сказал, не я
<kstati> vladgobelen: нипизди. цитируй
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, тебе нужны гарантии или чтобы работало?
<vladgobelen> [08:12:32] <kstati> сам дурак хД. Найми нормального админа.kstati:
<kstati> это - да, я сказал.
<vladgobelen> Тоесть я должен еще тратить бабки на зарплату админа?
<vladgobelen> а это от 25к в месяц
<vladgobelen> не хило
<kstati> vladgobelen: ЧТо я сказал про цену убунту?!
<vladgobelen> Тоесть убунту стоит 25+к в месяц?
<vladgobelen> А не жирно ли?
<Nor8> Мда, дискуссия явно выходит за рамки академической 8-)
<kstati> ты девушка, у кторой уже полгода подряд месячные? выводы у тебя ну, аж ппц
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: хе... это на студента
 * kstati пшёл отсюда, пока не приплюснули ;)
<vladgobelen> kstati: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1026.png
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: по нормальному надо выкладывать по 70 в месяц
<UNIm95> Хороший админ заслуживает 10000€ в месяц
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Это во владивостоке.. тут зарплаты маленькие
<vonderer> vladgobelen, а почему без ладвы?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Сервер вторые сутки висит =(
<vladgobelen> Видать на убунте подняли(
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: это монтаж! У тебя Ubuntu
<vladgobelen> ))
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1027.png вот тебе тогда еще один монтаж)
<vladgobelen> Покажи свой
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: ух. шайтан...
<UNIm95> О смотрим где сервера на убунте?
<vladgobelen> Это десктоп)
<vladgobelen> 21 день назад выключали электричество)
<vladgobelen> Они у меня вырубаются, только когда электричество отключают)
<UNIm95> Вроде есть сервис где показываются сервера на гугло картах
<vladgobelen> Второй по ссх - комп 14 летней блондинки.. На убунту я бы не рискнул ее сажать
<UNIm95> *убунту сервера
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/dura/ сделай такое на убунте
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: что Apache?
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Я про скрины)
<Offoffoff> и положить туда картинок?
<vonderer> ужас какой
<vladgobelen> так ты свой аптайм то покажешь?
<Offoffoff> какая безвкусица
<vladgobelen> извини, не буду отвлекать.. забыл как долго грузится на убунту гимп
<vladgobelen> безвкусица или нет - не нам решать.. ей нравится
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, сертифицирована?
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: А то.. Лично мной
<Nor8> Offoffoff: Фактъ, безвкусица полная, но ей нравится )))
<DmitriyWithers> Всем ночера, народ
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Слушай, ну неужели на убунту все так плохо с гимпом?
<vladgobelen> по моим подсчетам уже должно было загрузиться..
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Ты как вообще убунту ставил? Только что гимп запускал, все работает
<DmitriyWithers> Норм там все с гимпом. Чего не устраивает то? :)
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Да он работает.. просто грузится долго
<Nor8> vladgobelen: 3 секунды, обнови железо
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Ты врешь. У Offoffoff уже несколько минут загрузается.
<DmitriyWithers> Народ, у меня с кодировкой все норм?
<Nor8> vladgobelen: На "горячую" вообще за полторы включается
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Мне что, записать видео с деска как гимп запускается?
<Nor8> DmitriyWithers: норм
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: http://itmages.ru/image/view/187219/972a0f00
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Факт есть факт. Все вопросы к нему.. О! Загрузился ^^ не прошло и 10 минут
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: остальные экраны рабочего стола не влезли в сервер картинок... ^__^
<DmitriyWithers> Норм, спс, прост тупо с тлф сижу :D
<vladgobelen> А теперь все внимательно смотрим на загрузку системы
<vladgobelen>  http://itmages.ru/image/view/187219/972a0f00     http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1027.png  неплохое сравнение?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: и?
<vonderer> убунту неадекватно ла показывает
<vladgobelen> дай ка я посчитаю..
<vonderer> только и всего
<vladgobelen> это в десятки раз выше нагрузку на убунте?
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: у меня PIV- 2600
<vonderer> нет. простаивающая убунта может показывать ла в районе от 0.8 до 1.2
<vonderer> при нулевой нагрузке на проц
<vladgobelen> Учитываем, что у него нет ни игровых серверов, ни веб сервера нифига практически
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Все это актуально на железе десятилетней давности
<DmitriyWithers> Народ, а как создать свой канал на фриноде? Кто сидит на сообществе, напишите на мой ник. Прост хочу канал для форума своего создать...
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff: Спасибо вобщем) Ты сам все показал)
<Nor8> Убунту не самый экономчный дистр, но и железо сейчас тоже не слабое
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: да мне не жалко проца
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: а чего экономить?
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Я лучше эти ресурсы на игры потрачу
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: ыыыыы
<vladgobelen> Nor8: сейчас они ой какие прожорливые
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: игры не нужны
<vonderer> лол
<Nor8> vladgobelen:  Не поверишь, и так все летает
<vladgobelen> Offoffoff ок, убунту не для игр)
<vonderer> vladgobelen, ты чего к ла прицепился-то?
<vladgobelen> Nor8: civ5 запусти.. или АвП последний
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Запускал и покруче игры, все норм идет
<vladgobelen> Ой ктото нагло врет)
<vonderer> не врёт, лол
<Offoffoff> vladgobelen: Sauerbrattern идёт нормально
<vonderer> дистр слабо влияет на тормоза игр в вайне
<vladgobelen> а, ну да.. а у меня тетрис тоже не тормозит
<vonderer> железо да, драйвер да
<vonderer> сам вайн тоже
<vonderer> а дистр - нет
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Влияет очень сильно
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Сейчас игры в вайне идут лучше, чем в винде многие
<vonderer> а ведь вайн, наверное, и под виндой можно запускать :)
<vonderer> только собрать под винду и ок
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Смешной какой ))
<vladgobelen> Тот же вов
<vonderer> vladgobelen, мы линукса обсуждаем, не?
<vladgobelen> Именно
<Nor8> vladgobelen: На то она и нативная ось, чтобы лучше отрабатывать
<Offoffoff> Ааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа.. ЧТо это летит в окно???????
<vonderer> vladgobelen, во всех дистрах одинаково
<vladgobelen> Мы обсуждаем три вещи сейчас и сравниваем: Линукс, винду и убунту
<vonderer> при одинаковом вайне и драйверах тормозит одинаково
<Nor8> Убунту = линукс
<vladgobelen> Nor8: И вот такой вот парадокс, вов на линуксе работает быстрее, чем в винде или убунту
<DmitriyWithers> Фига се ему прилетело :o
<vonderer> убунту - это линукс, лол
<vladgobelen> причем разница более чем заметна
<vonderer> vladgobelen, на тех же дровах и вайне сравнивал? на тех же версиях?
<vladgobelen> Nor8: На винде на одном и том же железе фпс не выше 40-50.  На линуксе под 150
<vladgobelen> На убунту 50-60
<vladgobelen> Так то
<Nor8> vladgobelen: У меня тоже сорс игры отрабатывают шустрее под вайном, особенно после компиляции ядра, но фпс все-равно ниже
<vladgobelen> Просто нужно врубить опенгл поддержку принудительно
<vonderer> vladgobelen, какое у тебя железо?
<vladgobelen> Хотя сорс.. незнаю..
<vonderer> видеокарта, в частности и проц
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Все включено, просто нет для нвидиа поддержки PhysX под линукс
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Не намного ниже, но ниже фпс
<vonderer> сорс havoc использует, не?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1027.png  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1028.png 4гб озу
<Nor8> сорс это сорс
<Nor8>  vonderer: Он на базе хавока, если память не изменяет, но там уже своего наворочено
<vonderer> Nor8, движок физики
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Или взять тот же крайзис. Там таки тоже фпс выше на линуксе
<vonderer> я к тому, что сурс havoc использует, а PhysX
<vladgobelen> но там по своей причине)
<vonderer> уныл этот твой кризиз
<vladgobelen>  +100500
<vonderer> даже половину игры не смог пройти - надоело.
<vladgobelen> я ставил просто для теста..
<vladgobelen> я первую миссию не смог пройти
<vladgobelen> или прошел.. не помню
<Nor8> vonderer: PhysX это общая фича для нвидиа карт, она все ускоряет на аппаратном уровне под виндой
<Nor8> vonderer: Грубо говоря, бустер софтверный
<Nor8>  vladgobelen: Какая видеокарта у тебя?
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1028.png
<vladgobelen> показал же
<vonderer> он не пишет в чят
<vonderer> он скриншотики постит
<vonderer> принципиально, походу
<vonderer> такая кедопсихология. показать скриншот проще, чем скопипастить текст.
<vladgobelen> да, мне ссылку проще кинуть ^^
<vladgobelen> скрипт настроен, все есть.. не убунту же на самом деле
<vonderer> Nor8, physx и havoc - это разные движки.
<vonderer> Nor8, havoc не использует видеоускорение
<vonderer> vladgobelen, мне почему-то кажется, что ты сейчас расставляешь пальцы в тупом киче.
<Nor8> vonderer: http://www.nvidia.ru/object/physx_new_ru.html
<vonderer> назови хотя бы одну причину, по которой не будет работать такой скрипт в убунту
<Nor8>  vonderer: Я ж говорю, PhysX это PhysX, она все игры разгоняет
<vonderer> Nor8, там ни слова про havoc.
<vonderer> оно должно быть реализовано на уровне кода игры
<vladgobelen> > http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1029.png а вот это кстати насчет PhysX
<vladgobelen> оно?
<Nor8> vladgobelen: под вайном прикручивал?
<vladgobelen> Пусть это останется тайной)
<vladgobelen> да когда же сервер поднимут? ><
<Nor8> vonderer:  Не волнует, становится он вместе с драйвером нвидиа, а как он там работает другой вопрос, прирост на лицо
<Nor8>  vladgobelen: Да какая там тайна, под вайном.
<vladgobelen> Nor8: И кстати, убунту настолько же линукс, насколько андроид
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Это твое мнение, не более
<vladgobelen> Нет, не мое.
<vladgobelen> В убунту ломают стандарты, как и в андроиде..
<markmx> приветствую, немножка оффтопну - а что думаете насчет PureBasic? =)
<markmx> ато чота меня тут соблазняют, говорят что проще php
<vladgobelen> markmx: Юзай луа
<markmx> эм... что? =)
<vladgobelen> markmx: он по крайней мере быстрее пхп
<vladgobelen> кое где и в разы
<markmx> мне бы компилируемое и полезное
<vladgobelen> компилируемое, полезное
<vladgobelen> кстати, те же вов, линейка - там куча вещей на луа сделана.. и не только в них
<markmx> что за луа? не ищется чота
<vonderer> vladgobelen, ужас какой...
<vonderer> стандарты ломают
<vonderer> какие стандарты, например?
<vonderer> какие вообще могут быть в опенсорсе стандарты?
<vladgobelen> markmx: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lua
<vonderer> python ещё ок
<markmx> фишасе
<vladgobelen> питон как раз наоборот жирный слишком
<vonderer> чем жирный-то?
<vonderer> тоже нестандартный, лол?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: В опенсорсе стандарты более жесткие, чем в другом
<markmx> блин описано красиво.. .а там тоже есть работа с регулярками и многопоточность?
<vonderer> vladgobelen, ты так и не сказал, какие стандарты в убунту поломали
<vonderer> сколько не работал с ней - линукс как линукс
<vladgobelen> markmx: там много чего есть.. язык очень хороший
<markmx> при компиляции получается полноценный экзешник?
<markmx> под линукса и под винды как бы компилируется ?
<vladgobelen> markmx: Эм.. хз
<IDDQD> 0o
<vladgobelen> Как и многие интерпретируемые языки программирования, реализация Lua имеет отдельно компилятор с исходного языка в исполняемый байт-код и виртуальную машину для исполнения сгенерированного байт-кода. Причём байт-код — это не команды стековой
<vladgobelen> машины, а команды некоего виртуального процессора с несколькими регистрами, что повышает эффективность исполнения. В стандартной виртуальной машине Lua используется распределение памяти со сборкой мусора (аналогично Java или .NET).
<markmx> нифига не понял =) так он компилируемый?
<markmx> в итоге полуается бинарник который мона отдать знакомому на флешке и у него будет работать?=)
<markmx> авотфиг )
<vladgobelen> так
<vladgobelen> давай уточним
<markmx> Интерпретируемая программа не может выполняться отдельно без программы-интерпретатора. Сам интерпретатор при этом может быть очень компактным.
<vladgobelen> тебе для каких задач?
<vonderer> а что, интерпретатор и код нельзя вшить в один бинарник что ли?
<markmx> мне для того чтобы дома например написать, протестить, алить на сервак и запустить без дополнительных установок стороннего софта
<vonderer> виндовый сервак?
<vladgobelen> омг.. извращение
<markmx> сервак убунту как и десктоп
<vladgobelen> markmx: Не позорь достойные языки, пиши на .net
<markmx> имеется в виду ну... блин экзешник бинарник как в линуксах правильно называется?
<vonderer> без интерпретатора только си.
<markmx> нет под линуксом ерова реализован а еще он медленный =)
<vonderer> но в убунте, например, обычно идёт тот же питон в комплекте. да и луа установить дело 5 минут или одной команды
<markmx> но в итоге мы получаем скрипт а не бинарник? скрипт монаоткрыть и посмареть, что уже плохо
<vladgobelen> О_О
<vonderer> а, точно же
<vonderer> башик!
<vladgobelen> а кто его будет смотреть?
<vonderer> как мы могли забыть про башик!
<vladgobelen> кто мешает скомпилировать?
<markmx> так я и справшиваю - луа этот компидируемый? вика говорит что нет
<vonderer> он инторпретируемый, да
<vladgobelen> markmx: Под линукс есть замечательная вещь специально для тебя - моно-девелоп
<vonderer> *интер
<vonderer> vladgobelen, ему под убунту кодить и пускать
<vonderer> выше же сказал, что сервак тоже на убунте
<vladgobelen> vonderer: На убунту разве нет моно-девелоп?
<markmx> сначала учиться канеш, потом кодить, и потом пускать =)
<vonderer> а смысл на дотнете писать, если есть открытые интерпретируемые языки?
<vonderer> руби, питон, луа, перл, хаскел, например
<vonderer> тысячи их
<vonderer> кстати, хаскел компилируемый
<markmx> надо компилируемый
<markmx> тока чота у меня с си++ не клеиться видать жутко тупой я.. мне бы что нить типа php тока компилируемое
<vonderer> а есть ли смысл?
<vladgobelen> markmx:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1030.png тебе же будет проще
<vonderer> зачем тебе вообще компилируемый?
<vladgobelen> тьфу.. девелоп.. был же гдето
<markmx> скрипт - любой может открыть и посмотреть
<vladgobelen> markmx: Нет, луа-скрипт можно скомпилировать
<vonderer> любой - кто?
<markmx> бинарник уже расколупать немножко сложнее и надо иметь квалификацию
<vladgobelen> и получится тот же бинарник, открыв который ты увидишь кашу
<vonderer> ты для чего сервак используешь?
<markmx> ну ты можешь открыть например =)
<vonderer> для веб?
<vladgobelen> markmx: давай уточним. Ты хочешь защитить скрипт от доступа из внешки или от доступа с компа, где находится скрипт?
<markmx> да неважно для чего(чо там тока на серваке нет, и торренты и порнуха и мускул и парсеры и проксичекер)
<vonderer> пойду я спать
<markmx> я хочу иметь возможность запускать скрипт без установки дополнительного софта
<vonderer> vladgobelen опять мне мозг съел со своими скриншотами
<markmx> то бишь просто даблклик по бинарнику
<vladgobelen> markmx: моно-девелоп тебе в помощь
<markmx> дотнет?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Что на этот раз не так?
<vonderer> скриншоты вместо текста
<vonderer> да, дотнет
<vonderer> markmx, ты лучше сходи к программерам на каналы
<markmx> дотнет этож микрасофт...
<vonderer> а то тебе тут насоветуют
<markmx> да они там бухают все чота...
<vonderer> mono - это опенсорсная реализация какбе
<vladgobelen> vonderer: От этого она не стала менее убогой
<vonderer> зачем ты человеку убогое советуешь?
<vladgobelen> сама задумка сделать из изначально кроссплатформенной вещи заточенную под одну платформу - идиотизм
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Так ему именно это и нужно. Какая задача, такое и решение
<vonderer> vladgobelen, а ты уверен, что правильно понял задачу?
<vladgobelen> Уверен.
<vonderer> markmx, а так - попробуй баш освоить. Он, конечно, не совсем язык программирования, но многие задачи можно с его помощью решать, не прибегая к языкам программирования.
<vladgobelen> markmx: http://vladgobelen.tk/ достань содержимое хоть одного скрипта
<vonderer> markmx, и в администрировании сервера пригодится
<markmx> где там скрипты? там какие то галереи картинок
<vladgobelen> о_О а ты думаешь на чем это все основано?
<vladgobelen> это не компилированный пхп
<vladgobelen> достань хоть один скрипт
<markmx> 1 - давай ssh посмарю скрипты
<markmx> 2 - без php оно запускается?
<vladgobelen> Зачем бы я тебе дал ссх? о_О
<vladgobelen> И как ты посмотришь без прав на директорию?
<markmx> так от рута же
<Alagos> Подскажите, как правильно скопировать базы данных пользователей так, что бы их можно было потом восставновить?
<vonderer> какие базы данных?
<vonderer> что ты под этим подразумеваешь?
<markmx> да мускул ему надо спасти стопудово...
<vonderer> markmx, я бы не был так уверен
<vladgobelen> markmx: ааа.. так ты кому то рутовский доступ хочешь дать?
<vladgobelen> Юзай моно-дев
<markmx> допустим мне дали доступ для того чтобы я помог в разработке
<markmx> да епарасете =) монодев...
<vonderer> vladgobelen, ты так и не сказал, где убунта поломала стандарты
<vladgobelen> рутовский?
<markmx> после компиляции в монодеве получаем бинарник который тянет за собо кучу библиотек?
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Забыл спросить, у тебя мышь какая?
<vladgobelen> Nor8: А4 х7
<Nor8> Настраиваешь как-нибудь ее в игре?
<Nor8> точнее, для игр
<vladgobelen> эм. например?
<vonderer> скрипты на кнопки вешаешь?
<vladgobelen> хотя да... сверху там кнопка регулировки скорости
<vladgobelen> 7 скоростей, чтоли
<vladgobelen> иногда удобно выше скорость сделать
<Nor8> vladgobelen: усб порт не разгоняешь?
<vladgobelen> о_О нет
<vladgobelen> а такое возможно?
<vonderer> а в этом есть смысл?
<vonderer> 1,5k dpi мало?
<vladgobelen> единственное что сделал - CONFIG_HZ_1000=y
<Nor8> vladgobelen: ясно
<opylk> какой посоветуете скриншотер?
<Nor8> встроенный
<vonderer> opylk, scrot
<opylk> кроме стандартного
<Nor8> opylk: А чем стандартный плох?
<opylk> попробую
<opylk> квадратно)
<vonderer> shutter ещё есть
<vonderer> если гуи нужны
<Alagos> Невозможно соединиться с мускулем. Можно как то тупо скопировать базы данных пользователей?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: 1500?)) а 3200 не хотел?
<go876_> привет. подскажите как исправить поломавшееся монтирование...http://paste.ubuntu.com/605896/
<vonderer> или из vladgobelen вытряси скрипт, скриншотами, сделанными которым, он сюда постит то, что можно было бы скопипастить
<vonderer> vladgobelen, нет
<vonderer> мне 900 хватает вообще
<vladgobelen> <X-718BK> максимальное разрешение - 3200 dpi
<vonderer> я рад, что у тебя длинный :)
<vonderer> пойду спать уже. завтра работат ._.
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Это дпи, а я про частоту опроса порта усб спрашивал
<vladgobelen> cd /var/www/localhost/htdocs/; ls -t |head -n 1 | while read var; do echo "http://linuxhub.homelinux.org/$var"; done
<vladgobelen> простейший скрипт)
<vladgobelen> перенаправляй в буфер и все
<vladgobelen> Nor8: ааа.. хз
<Nor8>  vladgobelen: 1000 mhz
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Конфигурация ядра очень сильно помогает.
<Nor8>  vladgobelen: Ты ж сам написал
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Я в курсе. Чем конфигурирешь?
<vladgobelen> Nor8: После выставления 1000 - разница очень заметна.. Там возникает ощущение, что оно тыкается быстрее, чем ты успеваешь нажать на кнопку
<vladgobelen> это просто параметр ядра.. собрал со своим конфигом
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/config кстати вот он
<vladgobelen> ну практически
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Мусора еще многовато.. но так лениво чистить..
<opylk> вот смотрите глюк http://itmages.ru/image/view/187233/11e86578
<Alagos> vladgobelen: что за команда такая?
<opylk> dash что-то сильно "распростерся"
<vladgobelen> Alagos: где?
<Alagos> vladgobelen: cd /var/www/localhost/htdocs/; и.т.д
<vladgobelen> Alagos: аа.. cd - переход в директорию со скриншотами
<vladgobelen> укажи там свою директорию..
<vladgobelen> и направь ссылку таки в xclip
<Alagos> эм.
<vladgobelen> чтобы в буфер обмена попадала сразу
<Nor8> Опять забыл. Где стандартный конфиг ядра лежит?
<Alagos> Я просто думал может это ты подсказал как базы данных локально скопировать)
<vladgobelen> Nor8: вопервых рядом с ядром в /boot, вовторых в /usr/src/linux/.config
<vladgobelen> Nor8: В убунту стандартом сейчас ставят серверный вариант - 100.. отклик нулевой
<vladgobelen> тыкаешь и ждееееешь
<vladgobelen> Nor8: А ты что, вручную его редактировать собрался? оО
<Nor8> нет
<vladgobelen> норм..
<vladgobelen> Alagos: тьфу ты.. не.. то для скринов..
<vladgobelen> Alagos: мускул базы?
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Да, 100 стоит. Как поменять на 1000-у? Или только компилять?
<vladgobelen> Alagos: смотри /var/lib/mysql
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Только компилять.
<vladgobelen> Nor8: там еще пару параметров производительности есть кстати
<Nor8> vladgobelen:По стандартному мануалу компилял?
<vladgobelen> эм.. а есть стандартный мануал?
<Nor8> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<vladgobelen> у нас тут это делает одной командой genkernel --splash=emerge-world --kernel-config=/var/www/localhost/htdocs/config --menuconfig all
<vladgobelen> в результате откроется редактирование конфига. Меняешь, выходишь - оно компилит и все далеат
<vladgobelen> у вас должен быть аналог
<vladgobelen> кажется dpkg-kernel или чтото такое
<alagos1> Так как можно скопировать мускульные базы данных, если я не могу в мускуль зайти...
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Нет такого, только пошагово или кернел чеком
<vladgobelen> Nor8: да.. у вас посложнее.. у вас вручную почему то все делать нужно.. Но мануал вроде должен сработать.. Только не юзай xconfig - только menuconfig.. на мой взгляд он удобнее
<alagos1> Можно как то локально их копирнуть?
<vladgobelen> alagos1: Они в виде файлов хранятся.. я же ссылку выше дал
<vladgobelen> alagos1: /var/lib/mysql
<vladgobelen> не она?
<alagos1> Я не видел. меня выкинуло
<alagos1> Значит я их тупо cp копирую, а потом туда же ложу в зановоустановленный мускуль, и будут работать?
<vladgobelen> alagos1: http://ubuntu-favorite-os.blogspot.com/2010/06/mysql-backup-mysql.html
<vladgobelen> ну или так
<vladgobelen> ну ты попробуй.. может я ошибся папкой, или в убунту их перенесли в другое место
<alagos1> А просто скопировать сами файлы базы данных - это нормально? на их работоспособность это не повлияет? И как их потом восставновить? Просто в ту же папку закинуть обратно? Или шаманить нужно будет?
<vladgobelen> пробуй.. тестируй
<vladgobelen> Nor8:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1031.png
<vladgobelen> Nor8:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1032.png кстати можешь и тип процессора указать
<alagos1> у меня на серваке 20 пользователей, и у 3-их большие базы уже... Они мне по ушам надают за "пробуй, тестируй"...
<vladgobelen> Nor8: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1033.png а вот и нужный тебе параметр http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1034.png и вот этот
<vladgobelen> alagos1: ты виртуалку подними - туда скопируй и проверь.. А потом думай
<alagos1> Ясно..
<vladgobelen> Nor8: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1035.png а вот это патч200 знаменитый.. Под большой нагрузкой он не даст затупить компу, но и снизит производительность.. но это не критично
<alagos1> Завтра подниму, сегодня уже иссяк фонтан)
<go8765> ктонить может помочь с монтированием флешек?
<go8765> нет так нет...
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Forced module loading не включал при компиляции?
<vladgobelen> не помню такого
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-11
<copyerfiled> какую вольшебную команду нужно набрать в консоли чтобы посмотреть конфигурацию компутера?
<NGE01> copyerfiled, sudo lshw
<copyerfiled> NGE01 спасибо!
<NGE01> copyerfiled, sudo fdisk -l данные о хардах
<copyerfiled> спасибо
<NGE01> copyerfiled, sudo lspci -v
<NGE01> copyerfiled, sudo lsusb -v
<NGE01> copyerfiled, так у тя будет самая полная инфа о конфигурации
<copyerfiled> понел
<copyerfiled> там столько повылазило о_О
<vladgobelen> это и есть твой компутер)
<copyerfiled> да вот подумываю ноут взять, и нада както проверить конфигурацию неотходя от кассы
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Ошибся я, спутал частоту опроса усб порта с настройками ядра. Усб по другому разгоняется.
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Но это тоже неплохо помогает
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Ты квирк юзал?
<Nor8> Пробовал
<vladgobelen> как эту гадость настроить?
<vladgobelen> а то у меня глаза сейчас отвалятся
<vladgobelen> как тему точнее удалить?
<Nor8> Не знаю
<vladgobelen> ><
<Nor8> Там все просто
<vladgobelen> Nor8: нет, просто в конверсейшн.. а тут все прибито гвоздями
<vladgobelen> хм..
<sharikoff> утра
<vladgobelen> ага.. его самого..
<rogi> доброе утро
<rogi> подскажи как закрепить панель запуска в 11.04 чтоб она не убегала
<The_MEk> никто не подскажет как решить, используя NM создаю vpn подключение, если в параметрах маршрутов галочку "использоватьтолько для ресурсов этого соединения" не ставить, то соединяется нормально, сеть ту вижу, но и доступ в инет идёт через неё. Если же
<The_MEk> галочку поставить (по логике должно отрубать доступ в сеть через ту сеть, т.е. отрубать получение маршрута по умолчанию), то подключение устанавливается, а сеть не вижу
<The_MEk> никто не подскажет как решить?Используя NM создаю vpn подключение, если в параметрах маршрутов галочку "использоватьтолько для ресурсов этого соединения" не ставить, то соединяется нормально, сеть ту вижу, но и доступ в инет идёт через неё. Если же
<The_MEk> галочку поставить (по логике должно отрубать доступ в сеть через ту сеть, т.е. отрубать получение маршрута по умолчанию), то подключение устанавливается, а сеть не вижу
<The_MEk> блин... прошу прощения за дабл
<sharikoff> маршрут пропиши рукакми
<sharikoff> и не пользуйся нм
<sharikoff> фуфло оно
<The_MEk> да блин оно мне на постоянку то не надо
<The_MEk> надо только иногда
<The_MEk> пару раз в неделю
<The_MEk> руками подымать каждый раз как-то не кошерно, чай не в 20 веке живём, хочется одним, максимум двумя кликами
<sharikoff> crhbgn yfgbib
<sharikoff> скрипт напиши
<sharikoff> который поднимет впн и прописывает маршрут
<novns> rc-скрипты для убунты писать - поседеть можно
<sharikoff> да ладно..
<sharikoff> зачем рц
<sharikoff> прочто скрипт
<sharikoff> *просто
<novns> а если хочется зависимостей от eth0, например
<novns> и автоматического переподключения, если упало
<sharikoff> ему 2 раза в неделю
<sharikoff> запустил сделал дела отключился
<sharikoff> автоматическое переподключение имхо не проблема
<sharikoff> просто я не люблю када за меня решили уже все (это я на гуи намекаю)
<sharikoff> тонко =)
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> маладетс курилка картонная..
<sharikoff> @deop
<legal>  что то я запамятовал - как скидывать логин из чата в строку набора
<shenmue> клик клик
<legal> - так после первого же клика выходит на приват
<shenmue> так настрой
<shenmue> можно еще первые буквы ника и таб
<legal> где настроить не нашел а с первыми буквами - получается...
<skai> тэээкс
<skai> у кого мегафон модем?
<verin> всем привет, столкнулся с проблеммой при установке на слабую тачку, проц: amd k6/350
<verin> не ставится ubuntu что можно поставить?
<skai> verin: к6-2?
<verin> да
<skai> разгоняй до 450
<skai> у меня такой 6 лет на 450 спокойно прожл
<skai> даже без изменения напряжения
<verin> а как? в биосе?
<skai> тока множителя ичастот
<skai> нет
<skai> на материнке перемычки
<skai> инструкцию от материнки в руки и вперед
<skai> но не больше 450
<skai> на 500 уже не запускалось
<skai> но 450 отлично работало
<verin> ок попробую
<verin> спасибо
<skai> так а 3жи модемо владельцев нима?
<skai> все гордо езернетом пользуются?
<Staver> у меня был когда то )
<alexzulu> салам.
<Staver> Привет
<AndreX> ку
<conan_chief> всем привет
<babrusha> доброе утро, господа
<labirinth> babrusha: доброе
<skai> час дня
<skai> четверть второго
<skai> какое утро?
<AndreX> у всех по разному надо по uts жить )
<skai> надо говорить доброго времени суток
<AndreX> ну да так правильней будет
<gorenie> Доброго времени суток )))
<AndreX> привет бот xD
<gorenie> AndreX: И тебе ку ))
<MagicLover> Гы. А чего VirtualBox4 не хочет ставиться?
<novns> MagicLover, ставьте из их собственного ppa
<MagicLover> Спасибо. А это как? 6)
<MagicLover> :)
<MagicLover> Из центра приложений?
<novns> это пойти на сайт виртуалбокса, прочитать там инструкцию
<MagicLover> Спасибо.
<novns> добавить в апт их репозиторий
<novns> и ставить прямо оттуда
<novns> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<novns> там раздел Debian-based Linux distributions
<MagicLover> Аааа... Вот его-то и не мог найти. :D
<MagicLover> Класс. Не подключает. Не может найти. :)
<MagicLover> В смысле при обновлении списка не может найти нужный путь...
<MagicLover> А собрать его из исходников не получится, да? :(
<sharikoff> как игра называется где ежики фигачатся?
<sharikoff> по типу червей
<AndreX> hedgewars
<dmitriywithers> всем утра/дня доброго народ. оп канала тут? или вообще кто разбирается в этом всем деле. помощь нужна...
<AndreX> sharikoff:
<sharikoff> AndreX, спасип
<sharikoff> AndreX, а ты де живешь?
<AndreX> иркутск
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> а работаешь не в диагностическом?
<sharikoff> т.е вопрос такой ты это или не ты
<AndreX> не, в школе и ещё в плишкино
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> а то ник похож
<dmitriywithers> ладн, переиду к делу =) короч, как убрать пароль с канала? а то чую зря я его поставил...
<sharikoff> плишкино.. хм там где я думаю?
<AndreX> ага
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> офицер?
<AndreX> там у них клмпов 500
<sharikoff> аа ясно..
<AndreX> не не офицер как гражданский
<sharikoff> я в зеленом.. там рядом
<AndreX> ну да
<AndreX> ракеты под линем запускаеш
<sharikoff> =) уволился
<sharikoff> на пенсии
<AndreX> аа
<AndreX> а я думаю со школы уйти
<sharikoff> а школа где?
<AndreX> радищево интернат там
<sharikoff> ясно..
<Mifody> Всем привет, можете помочь с выбором сборки ubuntu под слабое железо, а то чтот заблудился
<vonderer> насколько слабое?
<Mifody> вообщем конфа:
<Mifody> проц - AtlonXP 1,5
<Mifody> оператива - 512
<vonderer> ubuntu должно потянуть
<vonderer> если нет - xubuntu или lubuntu
<vonderer> хотя лучше вообще какой-нибудь другой дистр
<vonderer> убунту под гнома заточена
<MagicLover> На этой конфигурации норм пойдёт.
<MagicLover> Вчера ставил на атлон 1.2
<MagicLover> Норм вроде бы.
<vonderer> норм
<Mifody> какую именно? ставил
<vonderer> оно тянет
<MagicLover> Ну какую...
<vonderer> стандартную ubuntu
<MagicLover> Эту. :)
<vonderer> на гноме :)
<MagicLover> 11.04
<MagicLover> Стандарт. 32
<MagicLover> Но я не работал - так - тыкал.
<MagicLover> Я для.... :-[ Для шлюза его поставил. :D
<vonderer> эмм
<vonderer> а зачем гуй на шлюзе?
<Mifody> мне, если что - работа: программирование (lazarus) :)
<Mifody> вообще прочитал что xubuntu расчитана на слобое железо, кто нить юзал?
<MagicLover> Забей на дельфи. Я сам на дельфях програмлю.
<MagicLover> Переходи на qt или яву. :)
<MagicLover> Я юзал.
<MagicLover> Если гном будет тянуть - он как-то веселее, что ли... :)
<MagicLover> Ещё зависит много от видяхи.
<Mifody> ээээ, а от по подробнее ;), qt - это С++ ?
<Mifody> видяха не супер Radeon 9200 PRO кажись 128 Мб
<MagicLover> Это супер. :)
<MagicLover> Да, это C++, но там всё на классах основано.
<AndreX> MagicLover: ну это ещё не слабое, можеш ubuntu 10?,4 или xubuntu ставить
<AndreX> упс
<AndreX> Mifody:  ^
<Mifody> я понял :)
<Mifody> что мне
<kstati> Mifody, так и есть, xubuntu менее требовательна, чем ubuntu.
<MagicLover> Миша, это ты? Или просто ник похожий? :)
<Mifody> ээээ
<MagicLover> Значит не ты.:)
<Mifody> ну эт еще смотря какой Миша :-D
<MagicLover> У меня друг с таким же ником. Думал палится. :)
<shenmue> http://s45.radikal.ru/i108/1105/25/60ffa92c2f84.jpg
<kstati> Mifody, qt - это не c++, но коллекция библиотек, написанных на c++
<shenmue> гляньте
<shenmue> с чего это такое может быть?
<MagicLover> Ну, я как дельфист - сел и стал писать на qt. :)
<AndreX> shenmue: ты ярлык посмотри чё там в путях написано, если нету этого параметра то фз
<kstati> MagicLover, а при чём тут дельфи? При использовании qt ничего другого не нужно вообще. В смысле ide выбирай какую удобно, а либы - только qt-шные.
<Mifody>  MagicLover: можеш меня мордой лица ткнуть, есть сайт русскоязычный по qt ?, искать лениво :)
<kstati> Mifody, отличное начало. даже документацию искать лень
<MagicLover> Отсюда качаешь http://qt.nokia.com/
<kstati> doc.crossplatform.ru/qt/
<kstati> qt.nokia - актуально, но на родном языке
<MagicLover> Тут классы и тп. http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7/index.html
<MagicLover> Английский примитивный - всё понятно.
<MagicLover> Мне нравится в нокиевском sdk как мигают скобочки.
<vonderer> Mifody, там в общем-то не сильно большая разница между xfce4 и gnome по потреблению ресурсов
<vonderer> особенно в убунте -  потому как там ещё куча гномосервисов в комплекте идёт
<MagicLover> То есть когда вводишь вторую скобку первая так классно на тебя выпрыгивает. :D
<MagicLover> Гном нормально пойдёт, не парься. :)
<MagicLover> Тем более на такой видяхе.
<vonderer> видеокарта имеет значение только с композитингом
<neo3> Ребят, не получается регулировать яркость на ноутбуке после обновления ядра... В чем проблема?
<Mifody> kstati: на самом деле мне лень искать именно стоящие ресурсы, дабы обычно мусора полно :)
<kstati> Mifody, не юли. как обычно лучшее - первоисточник. qt.nokia.com
<neo3> В чем может быть причина?
<MagicLover> При этом на qt ты можешь тут же сделать свой браузер, который будет работать на всём подряд - линукс, винда, мак.
<MagicLover> Надо будет только перекомпилить.
<MagicLover> Правда браузер там весит метров 20... O_o
<NoOova> Народ кто згнает xslt?
<MagicLover> То есть можно всё сжать в один экзешник, который будет весит метров 25, зато всегда везде будет отображаться одинаково. :)
<NoOova> как мне обозначить любое окончание тега
<NoOova> т.е. xml навроде <document><item1></item1><item2></item2></document>
<NoOova> как мне обозначить item1 и item2 враз
<NoOova> пробовал item* говорит еррор
<kstati> neo3, если ядро из реп, то возрадуйся! вырубили поддержку кнопок твоего нотика, либо поддержку питания и прочего. По сути не вини себя хД. Решение - пересобрать ядро правильно.
<neo3> kstati: то есть проблема в ядре?
<MagicLover> А чем Virtualbox из репозитария отличается от того, что на сайте?
<kstati> MagicLover, заблуждаешься. библиотеки qt побольше весят. И лучше их не статично линковать, а динамически.
<kstati> neo3, ты ж сам сказал "после обновления ядра". И, да, это может повлиять.
<kstati> MagicLover, комплект дебажных версий - больше полугига, комплект релизовских версий - больше сотни метров
<MagicLover> kstati: просто не разбирался. Попробовал - понравилось...
<MagicLover> Но это вобщем-то все библиотеки.
<kstati> мне тож нравится. но не панацея. для мелких задач я не использую qt - жирновато
<MagicLover> При распространении продукта отправляешь только нужные. Но надо знать что делаешь.
<MagicLover> Я ещё на яве програмил. На телефон залил - Привет мир написал. :D
<kstati> Я распространил, ты распространил... в результате две копии в системе, да?
<vonderer> MagicLover, там всегда свежая версия
<vonderer> а в репах убунты версия заморожена
<vonderer> плюс там есть закрытый код
<vonderer> правда, я не помню, есть он там ещё или нет :)
<vonderer> раньше драйвер USB был закрытым
<MagicLover> Эммм... Тупой вопрос. У меня слева значок скайпа. При нажатии на него открывается окно чата с человеком. Как мне открыть список людей? И вообще как, обратно трей вернуть? :D
<shenmue> http://www.google.ru/ хы
<alex6567> привет! а на этом канале программисты бывают?
<kstati> alex6567, кого тут только нет
<kstati> NoOova, не совсем ясно, что ты хочешь. xslt не то, что б знаю... использую
<alex6567> вопрос собственнно ncurses уникод поддерживает только непонятно как http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1755327
<alex6567> там вопрос
<kstati> alex6567, с чего ты взял, что проблема в ncurses,а не в gcc? google->gcc unicode. В твоей версии нет и намёков на оный. Ошибку указал. Решение на первой странице гугла
<MagicLover> Постоянно пишется предупреждение: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 61380 package 'virtualbox-3.0':
<MagicLover> Как от него избавиться?
<conan_chief> друзья подскажите по вопросу
<conan_chief> http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=04b8a261b138db5b
<dmitriywithers> народ, у кого найдется libmowgli 0.9 и выше для 32?
<conan_chief> всётаки возможно загружаться тонким клиентам через интернет или нет?
<MagicLover> Ура! Здравствуй мой трей. :)
<paul11> трей это снизу полоска куда программки убираюца?
<MagicLover> Нет, это сверху. :D
<MagicLover> там, где погода и часы
<paul11> у меня нет погоды.. тока часы, язык, сеть, звук, выключение и радмин висит почему-то :)
<MagicLover> Кстати, у меня в пиджине аська перестала подключаться...
<dmitriywithers> ну что, ни кого нет чтоль? м? оч надо...
<MagicLover> Лан, пойду гуглить.
<MagicLover> А что за вопрос был - я упустил?
<dmitriywithers> народ, у кого найдется libmowgli 0.9 и выше для 32?
<vonderer> а для чего либа-то?
<dmitriywithers> мэджик, написал..
<dmitriywithers> аудашиос просит гад. 0.7 его не удовлетворяет...
<SergeyIT> ку
<alex6567> на джеббер переходи
<dmitriywithers> да я тут плеер пытаюсь из исходников собрать... надо ж хоть что то собрать за год, не все ж время дебы искать...
<dmitriywithers> вообще, есть универсальные библы чтоб можно было не парясь собрать?
<alex6567> врядли
<conan_chief> http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=04b8a261b138db5b
<dmitriywithers> алекс, у тебя нет нужного мне?
<MagicLover> А у меня аудасиос работает нормально...
<conan_chief> кто разбирается скажите это вообще реально
<dmitriywithers> мэджик, я его собрать хочу))))
<conan_chief> или нужно сначала с носителей загружаться а уже потом к серверу посредством rdp ?
<kstati> alex6567, ответ ты уже получил. тонкие клиенты не используют Ip на стадии загрузки, а за dhcp, смотрящий в интернет легко можешь попасть в чёрный список.
<dmitriywithers> блин, везде на амд64, а мне на 32 надо...
<kstati> ещё вопросы, почему 64-битная система лучше? А, фолк?
<MagicLover> https://launchpad.net/~eugenesan/+archive/ppa/+build/2446138
<MagicLover> dmitriywithers: это тебе.
<dmitriywithers> мэджик, благодарствую ;)
<MagicLover> conan_chief: сначала можно vpn проложить - а по нему уже загрузку делать.
<MagicLover> dmitriywithers: в гугле ввёл название libmowgli-0.9 - третья ссылка сверху.
<MagicLover> А вот почему у меня пиджин перестал подключаться - вот это загадка, которую гугл не разгадывает.
<MagicLover> Если не сложно - какие стоят сервера для подключения ICQ?
<dmitriywithers> у меня icq.login.com вроде так
<paul11> login.icq.com:443
<alagos> Добрый день. Подскажите, есть ли смысл ставить на сервер ось х64? или лучше все же ставить на сервер х86?
<vonderer> alagos, если оперативки <4GB, ставь 32-битную и не парься
<kstati> если железо может работать в 64-битном режиме, то и ставить надо 64.
<MagicLover> Я вот так тоже думаю.
<paul11> кто-ньть подключал адресную книгу LDAP в Evolution ?
<kstati> кто-то подключал
<alagos> 8 гигов оперативки
<go8765> привет. может кто-то помочь починить монтирование?
<alagos> крутить fstab нужно
<kstati> !ask | go8765
<ubuntuhelp> go8765: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<jham> kstati++
<go8765> как починить монтирование флешек? вот что пишет http://paste.ubuntu.com/606048/
<jham> go8765: чем пробуешь монтировать?
<go8765> jham, наутилус
<go8765> jham, раньше работало норм всегда... 2 дня как отвалилось только
<jham> после апдейта?
<go8765> а непойму послечего
<alagos> vonderer: а если оперативки больше 8-ми гигов? То х64?
<go8765> может и после апдейта...
<vonderer> alagos, LF
<vonderer> alagos, да
<vonderer> долбаная винда ._.
<alagos> ))
<alagos> пунто свитчер?)
<vonderer> нет
<vonderer> пришлось отключить временно
<vonderer> поэтому капслок раскладку не переключает
<vonderer> ведь в виндовз 7 так и не догадались разрешить пользователю самому настраивать хоткей для смены раскладки
<alagos> Там просто есть варианты, ctrl+shift или alt+shift )
<alagos> Тебе этого мало?)
<vonderer> неудобно
<vonderer> капслок удобнее же
<alagos> Тебе что капс вообще в системе не нужен? Оо
<vonderer> а зачем он может быть нужен?
<vonderer> я же не блондинка
<alagos> Ну что бы набирать слова в повышенном регистре...
<alagos> Ну а если у тебя кусок пароля в верхнем регистре?
<alagos> То тупо шифт держать все-время?)
<shenmue> vonderer зацени http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-14.png
<vonderer> у меня рандомно чередуются регистры в паролях
<vonderer> shenmue, ты блондинка-гот? О_о
<go8765> jham, есть какиенить идеи...?
<shenmue> ээ нет
<vonderer> ок
<shenmue> я что с капслоком пишу? а то не понятен мне такой шрифт
<kstati> go8765, а по ссылке http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged проходил? там ответ есть.
<jham> go8765: идеи есть. но копать времени нет. или fuse или ntfs-3g при апдейте навернулись. я думаю fstab тут не причём, так как наутилус монтирует не через fstab
<kstati> go8765,  sudo  chown root $(which ntfs-3g) && chmod 4750 $(which ntfs-3g)
<kstati> *&& sudo chmod...
<vonderer> shenmue, кстати, полупрозрачность отдельных элементов окон в убунте изкоробки работает?
<vonderer> или gtk/gnome патчить надо?
<alagos> работает
<shenmue> vonderer модуль поставить и все
<alagos> только дрова для этого нужны
<vonderer> ок
<shenmue> и включить
<shenmue> сцылку дать на манула?
<vonderer> не, не надо
<shenmue> блин клевый шрифт
<vonderer> просто любопытно было. :) так-то у меня опенбокс, а он некомпозитный
<shenmue> есть прозрачность для коробки. да и компиз тоже прикрутить в коробку можно
<go8765> kstati,  а перелогиниваться потом надо?
<go8765> jham,  и на том спасибо)
<alagos> shenmue: писец... что это за шрифт такой?
<kstati> go8765, нет
<go8765> kstati, ну тогда мне не помогло(
<shenmue> эээ щас
<shenmue> MORPHEUS.TTF
<alagos> Парни, а с серверными оськами на х64 проблемы какие то наблюдаются? Или покатит?
<alagos> shenmue: спасибо
<go8765> kstati, я так понимаю - мне ничего менять не надо было:  sudo  chown root $(which ntfs-3g) && sudo chmod 4750 $(which ntfs-3g)   так и писать в терминале
<shenmue> могу расшарить
<AndreX> alagos: да нет вроде
<kstati> go8765, всё верно. теперь попробуй примонтировать флешку вручную. с правами корня. возможно она была неправильно изъята и сейчас брыкается
<alagos> AndreX: просто мне завтра нужно будет накатывать серверную ось, хочу сделать это один раз и забыть. Выбрал ubuntu 10.04 LTS x64, проверяю, правильно ли я выбрал, что бы косяков не было...
<AndreX> alagos: лучше уж дебиан тогда
<go8765> kstati, сори я забыл уточнить....
<go8765> kstati, при изьятой флешке в наутилусе остаётся её имя... походу я её в фстаб прописал раньше...
<go8765> kstati, я так понимаю, сейчас удалить эти записи из фстаба?
<shenmue> кстати а смайлик оО прикольно выглядет теперь с таким шрифтом
<kstati> go8765, плохо так хулиганить — вводить в заблуждение. нет тебе прощения, пока не вернёшь всё назад )
<kstati> да, закоментируй в fstab упоминания о флехе, либо поправь параметр default на user,rw,fmask=111
<go8765> kstati, http://paste.ubuntu.com/606060/
<go8765> kstati, мой фстаб
<kstati> go users != user
<go8765> kstati, я так понимаю 12 и 7 строчки удалить или опустить вниз и поставить перед ними #
<go8765> kstati, а то что ты написал - я не понял)
<kstati> по поводу четвёртой не парься, а последнюю убери
<kstati> седьмую - не знаю, что это именно у тебя. если ты в курсе - решай сам
<go8765> kstati, без последней неработало тоже - я недавно её добавил...
<go8765> kstati, сори .. я перепутал опять: не 4 а 7 ...
<kstati> закоментируй их, поставив # в начале строки
<go8765> а не перепутал...
<go8765> 7 и 12 да?
<go8765> опускать вниз ненадо их ?
<kstati> угу. Если настраиваешь монтирование средствами гнома, то не лезь в fstab
<kstati> по фигу. просто закоментируй - #
<go8765> kstati, сенкью вери мач )
<go8765> заработало...)
<kstati> отлично )
<go8765> kstati,  а со звуком один трабл сможешь подсказать ?
<kstati> попробую.
<go8765> kstati, http://paste.ubuntu.com/606063/
<go8765> kstati, я так понял что он пытается регулировать не реальную карточку а вортуальную
<kstati> у тебя звук вообще работает? что за карточка, настроен ли пульс, либо алса. мало данных
<go8765> kstati,  пульс вчера пришлось удалить, карточка интел встроенная..
<kstati> до удаления пульса работало?
<go8765> нет
<kstati> для начала пробуй alsactl init
<kstati> пакет не помню
<kstati> если не пойдёт - то надо будет гонять параметры модуля звуковой карты. погугли по запросу snd-hda-intel ubuntu настройка
<go8765> kstati, http://paste.ubuntu.com/606064/
<Staver1> подскажите кто нить как в домен машину под управлением убунтой загнать ?
<go8765> kstati, но это же не совсем hardware
<kstati> go8765, не то. гугли.
<go8765> kstati, я опять не всё сказал...)
<kstati> lshw -c multimedia
<go8765> kstati, http://paste.ubuntu.com/606065/
<kstati> go8765, изучи http://goo.gl/hmhOx
<kstati> go8765, возможно, что и ядрышко пересобирать придётся, но хотелось бы без этого выкрутиться. иначе с обновлениями вляпаешься.
<go8765> kstati, уже вляпался)
<kstati> go8765, конкретнее
<kstati> и что это за фраза странная такая... "go8765> kstati, я опять не всё сказал...)"
<go8765> kstati, вот мой плач еремии http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=148554.0
<kstati> злобный буратино
<go8765> kstati, нечто похожее я делал ... (я про ман генты ) только у меня стоит сейчас в том файле вконце options snd-usb-audio index=-2
<go8765> options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<MagicLover> У меня хитрющий вопрос. Запускаю игрушку - она разъезжается на 2 монитора. И никак её в нормальный размер не впихнуть. Как мне сделать её в окне? Идеи есть? :)
<go8765> kstati, переделать ?
<kstati> go8765, cat /proc/asound/cards
<kstati> что за карточки-то альса видит?
<go8765> kstati, http://paste.ubuntu.com/606066/
<MagicLover> Дык... Как мне сделать отдельный рабочий стол в отдельном окне или как-то настроить мониторы?
<go8765> kstati, я так понимаю что ответ на этот вопрос был выше http://paste.ubuntu.com/606064/
<go8765> kstati, это я про - что за карточки-то альса видит?
<kstati> go8765, ошибаешься. где в первом сообщении вообще упоминание об intel?
<kstati> http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ026 поправь /etc/asound.conf с прицелом на первую карту (intel)
<go8765> kstati, делал уже)
<kstati> значит на вторую
<kstati> возможно, нумерация с единицы. не помню
<go8765> вот содержание моего файла http://paste.ubuntu.com/606069/
<go8765> kstati, он походу правильно поправлен
<go8765> kstati, там цыферки брались я так понял из cat /proc/asound/cards
<go8765> kstati, цыфра 1 - какраз интел
<go8765> kstati, может выпилить virtmidi как-то ?
<kstati> aplay -L что показывает?
<kstati> по сути, посмотри на вывод, и исходя из него найди работающий вариант: aplay -D hw:0,0 test.wav   где 0,0 - карта, устройство
<kstati> go8765, и, кстати, у тебя сервис альсы, esound запущены?
<kstati> go8765, исследуй тему: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=69589.0
<go8765> kstati, esound  я вчера ставил...
<kstati> а сегодня об этом не сказал...
<go8765> kstati, я просто не совсем вкурсе что это такое ... мне посоветовали вчера- я поставил... а сегодня увидел.. название и вспомнил
<kstati> вот и погугли, узнай что это. выпиливать пульс ты мостак, а что это не разобрался хД
<kstati> *темку выше таки прочти
<go8765> читаю_)
<User068[web]> здравствуйте. у меня проблема с сетью с UBUNTU 11.04. может кто-то помочь?
<User068[web]> или вопрос не туда?
<alex6567> что за проблема
<User068[web]> сетевой интерфейс не работает.в lcpci интерфейс показывает но подыматься никак не хочет
<SergeyIT> go8765, нашел второго ссзб? )
<User068[web]> я думаю что его надо ткнутьв драйвера но как низнаю
<alex6567> тему на forum.ubuntu.ru cоздай конфиг выложи
<alex6567> может в конфиге трабл
<User068[web]> ок пасиб
<alex6567> можешь сюда ссылку кинут
<alex6567> ь
<User068[web]> конфиг какой?
<go8765> SergeyIT, в приват можно ?
<go8765> написать
<SergeyIT> пиши )
<alex6567> /etc/network/interfaces
<alex6567> кажется
<User068[web]> пасиб
<chapt> а ifconfig покажи
<chapt> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<alex6567> http://forum.sysadmins.su/index.php?showtopic=27651
<alex6567> ifconfig  -a
<alex6567> кажется
<alex6567> типа все интефейсы
<chapt> dns-nameservers 192.168.1.1 - занятно, мне пришлось в resolv.conf  прописывать строчку nameserver 192.168.1.1
<chapt> да и вообще адрес маску и гейтвей указал
<^DEMOSS^> дарова господа
<aurodionov1> всем доброе время суток
<go8765> kstati, у меня там уже первый вопрос...
<go8765> kstati, что имеется ввиду в самом начале этого топика 2. открыть микшер, повключать отображение всех опций, посмотреть что есть, чего не хватает, послушать звук.
<aurodionov1> aurodionov: test
<go8765> kstati, тыт тут ещё?
<aurodionov1> #join #debian-russian
<aurodionov1> млин не туда:)
<go8765> kstati, верись)
<rapidsp> перед джойном слеш а не решетка
<MagicLover> Помнится я видел где-то что можно Х перезапускать Ctrl+Alt+Backspc, но у меня выключено. Вспомните как включить?
<^DEMOSS^> помню
<go8765> MagicLover, гугл рулит http://napilnik.blogspot.com/2009/04/jaunty-ctrl-alt-backspace.html
<MagicLover> А где?
<MagicLover> Там просто галочку где-то поставить надо было. :)
<MagicLover> Я видел пол-года назад, но забыл где. :)
<MagicLover> Но спасибо. :)
<vonderer> галочку в конфигурационных файла
<vonderer> ооок!
<go8765> MagicLover, http://welinux.ru/post/792/
<go8765> туда же
<MagicLover> Параметры клавиатуры - параметры - комбинация клавиш для прерывания работы Х-сервера. :)
<MagicLover> :Р
<MagicLover> :p
<go8765> kstati,
<vonderer> ок
<vonderer> можно ещё в .xinitrc прописать
<vonderer> а, вейт. гдм его не использует же
<sharikoff> там есть пункт использовать стартовый скрипт юзера
<sharikoff> имхо
<sharikoff> ну был точно лет 5 назад
<sharikoff> =)
<XuMuK> ку
<shenmue> vladgobelen, не ты ли ссылки постил с мморпг?
<sharikoff> пщщ
<aurodionov> подскажите xchat умеет разные кодировки на разных каналах
<novns> aurodionov, на разных серверах
<SUFLEX> http://pastebin.com/iAf0xNqR  .почему есть разница в размерах свопа в этих двух командах? 749 и 1500 Мб
<vonderer> кодировка от порта зависит
<novns> vonderer, это зависит исключительно от сервера
<novns> некоторые умеют разные кодировки на разных портах, некоторые нет
<vonderer> ну да
<vonderer> но если сервер поддерживает разные кодировки - то на разных портах
<SUFLEX> http://pastebin.com/iAf0xNqR  .почему есть разница в размерах свопа в этих двух командах? 749 и 1500 Мб
<novns> SUFLEX, в /proc/swaps размер в блоках, а не в мегабайтах
<vonderer> есть ещё на уровне клиента реализации
<vonderer> но за использование такого надо отрывать руки
<SUFLEX> novns:   а как перевести?
<aurodionov> сломал голову как на канале дебиан-ру сидеть там koi8-r изврат
<novns> SUFLEX, и ещё, первая команда показывает размер tmpfs для /dev
<novns> а не размер свопа
<novns> vonderer, обоснуйте, зачем что-то кому-то отрывать?
<novns> aurodionov, заведите в x-chat отдельное подключение для этого канал и настройте ему кодировку
<SUFLEX> novns:  прото я своп размещал именно на том разделе. как тогда
<sharikoff> vonderer: ты знаешь тут есть канад freebsd
<sharikoff> там кои 8
<sharikoff> а порт один
<vonderer> приходишь на сервер - а там на одном канале в одной кодировке, а на другом - в другой
<vonderer> на одном порте
<novns> vonderer, ну так переключите кодировку, делов-то
<aurodionov> novns, спасибо
<novns> vonderer, штука в том, что серверам вообще пофиг на кодировки, авторы серверов про русский язык знают только из фильмов и их не волнует
<sharikoff> novns: +1
<sharikoff> только motd может выдать наглеца
<novns> сервера всяких руснетов пропатчены, потому что живут в россии
<sharikoff> необязательно..
<novns> и их хозяев кодировки могут волновать, а могут и не волновать
<sharikoff> unrealIrcd умеет искаропки
<novns> а здесь мы на фриноде, который по стандарту в юникоде
<aurodionov> в том и дело что канал на фриноде
<sharikoff> как оговорились на канале так и есть
<sharikoff> *договорились
<novns> на фрибсд в консоли юникод ещё не прикрутили, кажется
<sharikoff> прикрутили
<sharikoff> но не искаропки
<sergei> привет всем, у меня есть проблема, как удалить установленный битый пакет, он у меня не удаляется
<sharikoff> надо 2 строчки написать
<aurodionov> так оно ,просто странно линуксовый канал и кодировка koi8-r
<novns> aurodionov, что странного?
<novns> юникод совсем недавно стал стандартом
<aurodionov> непривычно
<novns> и совсем недавно юникод заработал в консолях, например
<novns> до этого все мучались
<novns> koi8-r - это стандартная юниксовая кодировка для кириллицы
<novns> стандартная
<sharikoff> aurodionov: =))
<sharikoff> тыб лет 5 назад такое сказал
<sharikoff> странно
<sharikoff> русский канал и кодировка кои
<sharikoff> =)
<novns> где-то люди ещё пользуются gtk1, которая никакого юникода не умеет
<novns> где-то люди ещё живут на медленных компьютерах и экономят байты
<sharikoff> и там приходится править конфиги чтоб иксы по русски заговорилиюю
<novns> mysql 3-й версии ещё до хрена где крутится, с базами в koi8r
<novns> а например модный irc-бот eggdrop до сих пор не умеет никакой юникод
<novns> точнее делает вид, что умеет, но все популярные скрипты для него с юникодом не работают
<sharikoff> это да.. все скрипты приходится перегонять
<sergei> как удалить битый установленный пакет, может кто мне помочь?
<sergei> ?
<markmx> как звать пакет?
<sergei> pips-spt50  это был скаченный драйвер для принтера
<markmx> apt-get purge pips-sp*
<markmx> мачи его так =)
<sergei> неа не получается
<markmx> что пишет?
<sharikoff> ставки?
<markmx> ставлю 50 на то что получиться
<markmx> через синаптик
<markmx> =)
<sharikoff> 50 что сюда
<sharikoff> ого
<sergei> E: Не удалось получить доступ к файлу блокировки /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ресурс временно недоступен)
<sharikoff> модный чел
<sergei> E: Не удалось выполнить блокировку управляющего каталога (/var/lib/dpkg/); он уже используется другим процессом?
<markmx> серега =) вырби все лишнее
<sergei> вот так, я через рут заходил
<markmx> синаптики, апдейтеры и прочее
<sharikoff> с ipv6
<markmx> ваще все выруби, теперь запускай синаптик от рута и ищи там pips
<markmx> потом выделяй то что установлено помечай для полного удаления и удаляй
<markmx> тока медленно
<sergei> через синаптек пишет E: pips-spt50: подпроцесс установлен сценарий pre-removal возвратил код ошибки 1
<markmx> ато будешь как я
<markmx> тогда вырубай синаптик будем пурджить
<markmx> тимвьюер установлен?
<sergei> таймвювер не установлен вроде, шас посмотрю
<conan_chief> у кого ещё зависает unity ? и как с этим бороться? другие консоли alt + ctrl 1-6 не работают
<sharikoff>  @op
<alexzulu> аааа!!! охотики атакуют!!!
<oxothuk> камрады, бешено яростно прошу помощи
<oxothuk> ))
<sergei> <markmx> нет, как пищется по англ
<oxothuk> есть шлюз на убунте
<markmx> TeamViewer
<markmx> есть шлюх на убунте
<markmx> =)
<oxothuk> он полключен к локалке прова и раздает нет в сеть
<markmx> так
<markmx> дальше
<markmx> конан - что именно зависает?
<oxothuk> как настроить на этой е машине еще одно интернет соединение но чтобы через него ходили только два определенных айпишника?
<sergei> нет, не нашел TeamViewer в синаптике
<markmx> в iptables тебе дорога, там мона указать по маку кого пускать...
<markmx> логично, это проприетарщина же
<oxothuk> а по конкретнее?
<markmx> серег http://teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx
<sergei> эх... просто постоянно когда устанавливаешь пакеты, выходит ошибка такая..
<sergei> хотел бы просто удалить этэт пакет, но не получается :(
<markmx> охотник - ну эт уже к гуру обращаться надо =) я лиш направление и кейворды подсказал =)
<conan_chief> markmx, вообще система перестаёт откликаться
<conan_chief> кнопки не кликабельны
<markmx> эм... обновлялся ?
<conan_chief> хоткейсы не работают
<markmx> ааааа =))) ctr
<markmx> сек
<markmx> gnome-settings-daemon - трабла в этой штуковине
<sergei> markmx аа, это типа удаленный помошьник, не получится у меня пока через GPRS :(
<markmx> тогда ссш делай ато я хз как те помоч спуржить все это действо
<markmx> пурджируй пакет как я написал, если пишет что локед - рестартуйся и ничо кроме терминала не пускай ато блин понапускают сотню синаптиков ессно там все локированрое
<conan_chief> я тоже думал что по ssh пустит скоревсего
<conan_chief> но этож писец
<conan_chief> за неделю уже раз 5 зависал
<conan_chief> а как добавить баг-репорт? или он уже есть?
<sergei> как думаешь поможет ли зайти через безопасный режим?
<markmx> может
<markmx> поможет, тока нафига мона из под обычного
<oxothuk> по конкретнее можно?
<sharikoff> oxothuk: ищи iptables dnat  iptables snat
<sharikoff> в интернете
<sharikoff> =)
<sergei> это типа процесс идет с pips-ом? просто я недавно устаноил линукс
<sharikoff> на опеннете
<markmx> серг - пурджи как я написал если пишет что заблокировано - значит чота лишнего у тя запущено - синаптик например или апдейт
<sharikoff> перегрузись
<sharikoff> проще будет
<sergei> markmx ок!
<sharikoff> markmx: а чо в убунте есть безопасный режим?
<sharikoff> фигасе..
<sharikoff> а кнопки пуск там нету?
<markmx> есть, называется - загрузитесьслайвсидиипереустановитевсенафиг
<markmx> ну по крайней мере у меня так груб его подписал =)
<sergei> нет не получается :(
<sergei> не удаляется пакет
<sergei> markmx, есть еще другой способ?
<jham> sergei: какая ошибка?
<jham> я чё то не найду в логе
<sergei> такая же ошибка
<sergei> код ошибки 1
<only_you> при попытке с флешки установить убунту на ноут, мне выдает - boot error. как это побороть?
<sergei> kubuntu.ru/node/6361 вот ошибка у меня такая же
<sergei> по ссылке
<jham> sergei: E: Не удалось получить доступ к файлу блокировки /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ресурс временно  недоступен)
<jham> это тоже выдаёт?
<sergei> Удаляется пакет pips-spt50 ...
<sergei> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр pips-spt50 (--purge):
<sergei>  подпроцесс установлен сценарий pre-removal возвратил код ошибки 1
<sergei> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<sergei>  pips-spt50
<sergei> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<alexzulu> никакой менеджер обновлений не включен?
<oxothuk> как подключиться к удаленному vnc???
<gorenie> only_you: Это скорее не в убунту прабла. Как на флешку дистрибутив закинул?
<sergei> <alexzulu> даже через консольный режим не удаляется
<only_you> gorenie: убунтовій startup disc creator
<only_you> пробівал и unetbootin
<jham> sergei: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq пакет попробуй
<oxothuk> где посмотреть оги этого чата?
<sergei> эх...
<sergei> (Чтение базы данных ... на данный момент установлено 186300 файлов и каталогов.)
<sergei> Удаляется пакет pips-spt50 ...
<sergei> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр pips-spt50 (--remove):
<sergei>  подпроцесс установлен сценарий pre-removal возвратил код ошибки 1
<sergei> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<sergei>  pips-spt50
<sergei> pre-remova это что?
<sergei> т.е pre-removal
<oxothuk> где посмотреть оги этого чата??????
<go8765> logs.ubuntu.ru
<unibot> всем привет
<unibot> кто подскажет. как узнать zip-код города для погоды?
<alexzulu> unibot, почтовый индекс.
<sergei> unibot  http://www.weather.com и найди свой город, и потом посмотри конец адреса, это зип адрес города
<unibot> спасибо
<sergei> ну кто поможет удалить мне покет
<lisnm> Всем привет. Ubuntu проблема с подключением к сети. Создал на форуме тему помогите плиз. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151761.0
<sergei> пакет точне
<shenmue> sergei а что с ним?
<shenmue> apt-get remove paket
<shenmue> это хамство
<sergei> не удаляется пакет, pips-spt50, через apt-get не получается удалить выходит ошибка "подпроцесс установлен сценарий pre-removal возвратил код ошибки 1"
<shenmue> через синаптик пробывал?
<sergei> он меня достал, и даже каждый раз при установке новых пакетов выходит ошибка
<markmx> мож ваще файндом найти все что похоже на пакет и тупа заремувить?
<shenmue> это название пакета pips-spt50 ?
<sergei> через синаптик пробовал... не удаляет, ошибка такая же
<sergei> да, драйвер через sh ./ установил, но видимо глючный
<sergei> драйвер для принтера был
<shenmue> эм... а скрипт удаления нет?
<alexzulu> lisnm, а вообще карточка видится в том же нетворкменеджере?
<oxothuk> как коннектиться к vnc&
<oxothuk> ?
<sergei> даже не знаю где она установился
<oxothuk> ult ukzyenm kjub 'njuj xfnf&&&
<chapt> sergei:  а в мейк файле пути разве не прописаны?
<oxothuk> где глянуть логи этого чата???
<oxothuk> ?*?????*?*?*??
<shenmue> sergei sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status ищем свой пакет. удаляем весь обзац с ним
<JohnDoe_71Rus> linphone 3.4.3. изображение с камеры выводится зеркально по вертикали. с той же камеры vlc показывает картинку нормально. В linphone можно это исправить?
<shenmue> далее идем в синаптик и трем пакет
<sergei> это был файл pips-spt50-debian4.0-3.7.0-CG.install, установил его через sh ./
<shenmue>  sergei не забуть копию файла сделать.
<shenmue> вместо синаптика можно Система>Администрирование>Очистка системы
<sergei> в папке /usr/local/EPAva/printer/spt50 есть файл uninstall-spt50.sh может это?:D
<sergei> запускаю файл через sh ./?
<rubo>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help *
<shenmue>  sergei да
<oxothuk> как настроить vnc
<oxothuk> и как потом к нему прикогтиться?
<shenmue> !vnc
<ubuntuhelp> VNC — протокол для удалённого управления рабочим столом. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH . Также см. !FreeNX.
<shenmue> ubuntuhelp умничко
<sergei> нет не помогло, говорит удален, но в синаптике остались :(
<oxothuk> ubuntuhelp как всегда выдает постняк
<rubo72>  /msg nickserv info rubo72
<rubo72> корочче)
<rubo72> :)
<greynix> здравствуйте
<User501[web]> Как подключить Телевизор через HDMI кабель в Ubuntu 11.04
<User501[web]> ???
<markmx> напрямую
<User501[web]> подключаю кабель :а на телике НЕТ СИГНАЛА??? Что делать???
<User501[web]> (Вчера поставил убунту)
<greynix> возможно кто то сталкивался с таким , у меня шлюз на котором крутится nat и обслуживает 2 сетки , сегодня обнаружил что ненатятся некоторые пакеты преимущественно tcp с флагом F., в интернете предлагают просто отбрасывать
<greynix> такие пакеты (они попадают под правило -- state INVALID ) вопрос собственно в том как появляются такие пакеты ?
<User501[web]> ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ????
<SergeyIT> User501[web], не кричи
<User501[web]> ????
<markmx> эм... а как ты подаешь сигнал на телек? плеером или как? посмари в Мониторах показывается твой телек али нет
<alex6567> audiuous
<User501[web]> (я вчера поставил:никогда не работал!) хочу подключить к телевизору как в ВИН 7:а ничего
<alex6567> как плеер называется
<alex6567> правильно
<alex6567> аудио что б его
<User501[web]> Что правильно
<alex6567> ауди..
<greynix> audacious
<User501[web]> BANSEE
<alex6567> О!
<User501[web]> BANSHEE
<User501[web]> Так что???
<alex6567> ща буду di.fm слушать
<User501[web]> Он только через плеер или так , на рабочий стол выйти можно???
<User501[web]> ПОмогите плиз!!!
<alex6567> а что собственно случилось
<User501[web]> Хочу подключить телек к компу(11.04 убунту) пишет НЕТ СИГНАЛА
<User501[web]> Стоит Нвидиа и Нвидиа сеттинг
<ragnareg> всем ку
<chapt> http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=ubuntu++%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA+%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B8+%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%B3%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB+%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B7+hdmi+%D0%BD%D0%B0+%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%BE%D1%80&lr=213
<chapt> по поводу HDMI
<User501[web]> А по проще можно????
<User501[web]> ???
<oxothuk> итак, шлюз убунта, на нем две сетевухи. етх1 вк прову етх2 в локаль. Есть интернет и он раздается. На той же машине у того же прова поднимаю еще одно соединение интернета
<oxothuk> по итогу имеем: ло    етх1 етх2 ррр0 и ррр1
<chapt> а чего сложного то?
<oxothuk> как сделать так, чтобы два айпишника из локальной стеи  внет ходили только по ррр1
<oxothuk> ?
<chapt> плюс телепаты на канале отсутствуют MVA последнего еще полгода назад забанил
<alex6567> User501[web] на форуме посмотри тема как подключить два монитора
<greynix> oxothuk SNAT сделать
<chapt> да в яндексе ссылок немерянно выводится с этой проблемой
<User501[web]> НЕ всегда на сайтах то что нужно!!!! Алекс кинь ссылку  плиз!!!
<greynix> через тот интерфейс что тебе необходим
<skai> !pm > verin-
<ubuntuhelp> verin-, please see my private message
<oxothuk> можно попросить наглядный примерчик
<User501[web]> Кинь плиз ссылку на форум
<skai> !pm > verin-
<ubuntuhelp> verin-, please see my private message
<oxothuk> iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j SNAT --to-source "локальный ип"  -d ppp1
<oxothuk> nfr&
<greynix>  oxothuk тебе необходимо пустить компы подключенный к eth2 через один из ppp (0 или 1) я правильно понял ?
<oxothuk> так?
<greynix> не
<verin-> столкнулся с проблеммой при установке на слабую тачку, проц: amd k6-2/350
<skai> @kick verin- прекрати спамить пользователей в ПМ. и почитай википедию про то, что amd64 - это не для процессоров амд.а название архитектуры
<verin-> всем привет, столкнулся с проблеммой при установке на слабую тачку, проц: amd k6-2/350
<shenmue> ы
<skai> !amd64 | verin-
<ubuntuhelp> verin-: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64 читать срочно. amd64 - не указание на производителя процесса!
<shenmue> а доски позора нет?
<SergeyIT> verin-, что ставил?
<verin-> ubuntu хотел воткнуть
<SergeyIT> verin-, какую и куда?
<verin-> 11.04 netbook
<verin-> ставил на amd k6-2/350
<sergeylo> господа, простите, что не раскланиваясь спрошу - где-то видел полный алгоритм действий, который делается перед тем, как задать вопрос по UbuntuOne, где поискать?
<verin-> текс ошибки: unable to boot: - please use a kernek appropriate for your CPU
<shenmue> вылетел ><
<SergeyIT> verin-, сколько памяти, частота?
<verin-> 450 проц 64мб памяти
<SergeyIT> verin-, читай! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=30990.0
<SergeyIT> все читают что ли? (
<alxpacker> Добрый день. Заметил такую фигню, что умирает периодически рамка во круг окон, лечится compiz --replace но сид уже нет, мож что где подкрутить надо?
<alxpacker> после перехода на 11.04 такая фигня
<alxpacker> в багтрекере нашел этот баг
<alxpacker> но пока ни ответов ни приветов
<alxpacker> есть идеи? :)
<paul11> чёто глючит 11,04. щас отключила мне сеть на секунду и клавиатуру навсегда.. пришлось ребутаться кнопкой на компе(((
<paul11> не знаете как обнаружить вторжение? :) чёто всё неправильно
<[v-8]_jupiter>  в bash можно делать пристыковку строк?
<[v-8]_jupiter> paul11: смотри логи
<go8765> как  подпилить xxkb  под 3 раскладки ?
<paul11> [v-8]_jupiter, какие логи, где?)
<Escsun> go8765, setxkbmap -layout "us,ru,ua" -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll" -model pc105
<Escsun> go8765, пойдет?
<[v-8]_jupiter> paul11: /var/log
<go8765> Escsun, человеческое спасибо тебе милый человек :)
<Escsun> go8765, одна из моих самых любимых команд
<Escsun> go8765, работает безотказно
<go8765> Escsun, правда для укр. флаг китайский кажись показывает)
<Escsun> go8765, ыы)
<Escsun> go8765, ну это уже не ко мне ...
<go8765> Escsun, а я уже и кофиги править и гугл мучать и по форумам шуршать...)
<Escsun> go8765, я просто в wm'ах работаю, а по другому настраивать через иксы лень
<Escsun> go8765, да и есть другие причины в том что мне не всегда надо 3 языка в основном 2 когда надо 3-й просто через скрипты делаю
<alexzulu> вроде нормальная конфигурилка клавы есть.
<Escsun> alexzulu, это одна из самых Ъ )
<go8765> Escsun, можешь в 2ух словах лбьяснить как это работает?
<Escsun> go8765, У гентушников где то нарыл уже давно не помню года 3 использую этот способ, никогда нареканий не было.
<go8765> Escsun, wm'ax  - это я так понял оконный менеджер?
<alexzulu> Escsun, ага. самая. как и слушать музыку в консоли, бродить по инету через lynx...:)
<Escsun> go8765, да
<Escsun> alexzulu, lynx не то
<Escsun> alexzulu, лучше elinks2
<go8765> Escsun, а что значит - когда надо 3-й просто через скрипты делаю
<alexzulu> Escsun, elinks2 от лукавого. надо классику юзать.:)
<Escsun> alexzulu, не люблю транслит )
<alexzulu> Escsun, а кто его любит.:)
<Escsun> go8765, ну вот у меня просто есть 2 скрипта один англ,рус, а второй англ,рус и укр и что бы удобно переключать клаву через скрипты в меню делаю.
<go8765> а можно поподробнее с этого места?
<Escsun> go8765, http://itmages.ru/image/view/183410/c8edab1e вот мой WM
<Escsun> go8765, правда в тинт2 убрал заокругление
<Escsun> go8765, вот у меня в keyboard есть 2 скрипта и получается удобно переключать можно нужные мне раскладки
 * alexzulu привык к тяжеловесным ДЕ.
<go8765> Escsun, а вот моя тинт2) http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0511/h_1305121146_e401427e6d.png
<Escsun> go8765, нету столько места ))
<go8765> Escsun, нетбук?
<Escsun> go8765, угу
<go8765> дык надписи в тинт2 как-раз поубирай... и присобачь её сбоку как в унити
<SergeyIT> go8765, как звук?
<Escsun> go8765, э нет
<Escsun> go8765, да у меня он вечно в автохайде
<Escsun> go8765, если б еще коньки в автохайд шикарно бы былО))
<go8765> ааа
<go8765> а в чём смысл автохайда коньков?
<Escsun> go8765, да что б места не занимал )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Escsun: вырвиглазно
<go8765> Escsun, коньки же в фоне всегда...
<Escsun> [v-8]_jupiter, зависть не радость )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я бы за таким wm и дня бы не протянул , глаза бы выпали
<Escsun> [v-8]_jupiter, ну это зависит от монитора
<Escsun> у меня в нетбуке очень хорошая матрица стоит
<Escsun> обычно уг за 10 $ )
<[v-8]_jupiter> та не у меня монитор не из дешовых но всеравно)
<[v-8]_jupiter> как то очень ярко
<Escsun> [v-8]_jupiter, мониторы разные бывают
<Escsun> [v-8]_jupiter, ярко это спецом)
<Escsun> [v-8]_jupiter, не хотел темную тему
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну если нравится что ярко то все обясняет
<go8765> Escsun, дык зачем автохайд коньков...?
<Escsun> go8765, да не такого нету)
<go8765> они же в фоне всегда
<go8765> <Escsun> go8765, если б еще коньки в автохайд шикарно бы былО))
<go8765> я это просто не совсем понял...
<go8765> это шутка всмысле...
<go8765> Escsun, насчёт скриптов есть 2 вопроса....
<SergeyIT> go8765, юзай С ;)
<go8765> Escsun, у тебя получается есть кпримеру папка с скриптами-там кпримеру 2скрипта-один запускает 2 раскладки второй одну...
<go8765> SergeyIT, сто ты имеешь ввиду?
<go8765> Escsun, * второй 3...
<SergeyIT> go8765, пиши проги на С, а скрипты - это костыли
<Escsun> go8765, ну да
<Escsun> go8765, а в чем вопрос то?)
<Escsun> SergeyIT, ну ну)
<go8765> SergeyIT, к этому вопросу я вернусь чуть позже
<go8765> Escsun, я просто скриптами никогда не пользовался... хочу разузнать как это и что к чему..
<vonderer> Escsun, это какой вм?
<Escsun> vonderer, pekwm
<vonderer> неужто е?
<vonderer> он нативно тени умеет?
<vonderer> или ты через какой-нибудь хкомпмгр его гоняешь?
<go8765> Escsun, основной вопрос - содержание этих скриптов)
<Escsun> vonderer, нет но xcompmgr работает на 60 % чем в опенбоксе
<Escsun> go8765, содержание простое )
 * go8765 чувствую пора гуглить на тему написания скриптов
<Escsun> vonderer, если честно то он за все время использование ни разу не упал
<SergeyIT> go8765, http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/
<Escsun> vonderer, в флюксе за 1 час работы раза 7 упал)
<go8765> SergeyIT, а что ты имел ввиду выше?
<Escsun> SergeyIT, старое хорошее пособие )
<SergeyIT> go8765, писать проги на С, что непонятно?
<go8765> SergeyIT, то есть вместо скрипта - написать прогу для переключения раскладок клавиатуры?
<SergeyIT> go8765, можно и так
<Escsun> SergeyIT, много затраченного времени и толку немного )
<go8765> SergeyIT, я имею ввиду - ты это имел ввиду?
<Escsun> SergeyIT, когда уже есть готовое ...
<golaid> а
<SergeyIT> Escsun, это от задач зависит, но иногда прога привлекательнее (но уж очень лениво писать:))
<vonderer> Escsun, он же древний. щас вроде cairo-compmgr модный
<Escsun> SergeyIT, я вот для нетбуков + вм написал скриптик на баше
<Escsun> vonderer, я по старинке )
<Escsun> SergeyIT, ведь все знают что в вмах нету предупреждения что заряд батареи низкий
<Escsun> SergeyIT, иногда заработаешься и бац и он пошел спать ... )
<SergeyIT> Escsun, да я тоже скриптиками обхожусь, но иногда хочется прогу написать (но лениво)
<go8765> Escsun, насчёт батареи - там же есть костыльккакойто, не ?
<go8765> SergeyIT, дык насчёт с - что имел ввиду... ?
<go8765> SergeyIT, написать прогу для переключения раскладки или что-то другое?
<SergeyIT> go8765, изучай, пригодится
<SergeyIT> для чего угодно
<go8765> SergeyIT, ты ответь что ты имел ввиду )
<go8765> <SergeyIT> go8765, пиши проги на С, а скрипты - это костыли
<go8765> SergeyIT,  прогу для переключеия или что-то другое?
<SergeyIT> go8765, ядро написано на С ;)
<go8765> sergei, да причем тут ядро - ты что имел ввиду?
<go8765> я просто пытаюсь понять...
<Escsun> go8765, на основе гнома и другие не очень удачные
<sergei> у кого эффекты компиз unity? например куб раб стола, у меня как включаю эту функцию, unity сразу же зависает..
<Escsun> go8765, http://pastebin.ca/2056822 вот на баше мой скрипт для этого дела пару пакетов тока требует
<go8765> Escsun, в тинте есть же индикатор батареи вроде...
<Escsun> go8765, индикатор это индикатор
<Escsun> go8765, у меня в коньках тоже есть скока %)
<Escsun> go8765, а надо что бы через notify он вывод когда заряд критический ..
<Escsun> выводил*
<go8765> Escsun, ааа...) тебе надо типа окошко на весть экран- ваша батарея разряжается..)))
<Escsun> go8765, да, именно)
<go8765> понял)
<Escsun> go8765, качать пол гнома ради этого тем более тогда мне эта утилита очень не понравилась как она работала.
<Escsun> go8765, а тут небольшой скрипт пакеты все из базы кроме notify
<Escsun> go8765, и работает отлично )
<Escsun> go8765, и не надо ничего дополнительного
<go8765> ясно..
<go8765> я думал ты скрипты раскладок мне прислал)
<Escsun> go8765, потребовалось всего 2 часа что бы написать скрипт при том что это 1-й мой скрипт на продвинутом уровне баша )
<vonderer> хитрый план: настроить конки так, чтобы они показывали информацию /только/ когда есть какие-то проблемы :3
<Escsun> vonderer, можно
<vonderer> ну там, проц перегружен, температура критическая места мало
<Escsun> vonderer, ток lua надо подключить
<Escsun> vonderer, хорошая идея )
<vonderer> я знаю, что можно. Просто на мой взгляд - это самый правильный подход
<vonderer> и это
<vonderer> зачем луа?
<vonderer> там баша достаточно
<Escsun> vonderer, хотя можно и без луа
<Escsun> vonderer, а вообще
<vonderer> делаем проверку параметра. если он ниже критического - пусть выводит пустое поле
<Escsun> vonderer, если ты про цвета где то я видел тему что на базе только коньков это делают
<vonderer> что про цвета?
<vonderer> раскраску в зависимости от значения параметра?
<Escsun> vonderer, угу
<vonderer> там цвет в виде переменных. просто прописываешь эти переменные в вывод скрипта и всё раскрашивается как надо.
<SergeyIT> в случае проблем лучше нотификацию поверх окон показывать
<Escsun> vonderer, жаль такие коньки актуальны больше для белого или черного цвета )
<Escsun> SergeyIT, дык оно же и так поверх )
<vonderer> тоже верно
<vonderer> Escsun, то есть актуальны больше?
<Escsun> vonderer, угу
<vonderer> я видел люто гламурные коньки рыже-серых оттенков, в духе оформления убунты
<Escsun> vonderer, не под каждую обоину разные цвета идут
<vonderer> я спрашиваю, что это значит, лол
<vonderer> а, ну тут только обоину подбирать
<vonderer> или расположение
<vonderer> ну и опять же, ничто не мешает сделать конки с фоном
<go8765> а что может links ?
<go8765> вконтаакт он может зайти?
<vonderer> показывать веб-страницы в терминале
<vonderer> проверь. вряд ли
<vonderer> но в друг? :
<Escsun> vonderer, коньки с фоном тогда легче
<alex6567> кони крашенные? :-D Где?
<vonderer> я насмотрелся на эти конки
<vonderer> даже скрипт, который выводит предупреждение о высокой нагрузке на проц выпилил
<vonderer> есть терминал, в нём скрин, в скрине - la.
<vonderer> а больше ничего и не надо.
<Escsun> vonderer, ну это аналогично с моей батареей
<vonderer> а батарею большинство панелек умеет
<vonderer> тинт2 или лхпанел
<vonderer> например :)
<Escsun> vonderer, не совсем
<Escsun> vonderer, надо что бы не индикатор был
<Escsun> vonderer, а вывод через нотификацию )
<vonderer> а предупреждения?
<vonderer> поставь какой-нибудь notification-daemon или zenity
<Escsun> vonderer, дак есть же)
<Escsun> vonderer, но в вм же нету такого понимаешь )
<vonderer> ну и прикрути скрипт на башике к ним :)
<Escsun> vonderer, скрипт решает )
<Escsun> vonderer, дык написал же
<Escsun> vonderer, http://pastebin.ca/2056822
<vonderer> ну тогда в чём проблема? у меня был как раз скрипт под это дело, который ловил нагрузку на процессоре
<vonderer> и температуру
<vonderer> но когда привык к скрину, мне ла хватает
<vonderer> вообще для счастья надо всего 3 окна: терминал, браузер и медиа-проигрыватель, если кинцо смотришь :3
<go8765> Escsun, обьясни ещё раз плиз как скриптами для раскладки ты пользуешься?
<SergeyIT> vonderer, 3 монитора лучше )
<Escsun> go8765, а чего тут думать то)
<vonderer> мне одного хватат.
<Escsun> go8765, когда надо 3 раскладки иду в меню жму на скрипт нужный и всего то
<go8765> можешь срипты покзать ? плиз
<_TomFarr_> ie>6 понимает css tag asition: ablolut;?
<_TomFarr_> position*
<go8765> Escsun,  и ты их в опенбокса меня впихнул я так понял
<Escsun> go8765, это не бокс)
<Escsun> go8765, эт pekwm
<vonderer> но к опенбоксу скрипты тоже можно прикрутить
<Escsun> vonderer, угу
<vonderer> если осилишь xml
<vonderer> чудовищный и беспощадный
<Escsun> vonderer, я с бокса ушел он тормоз из-за этого .xml
<vonderer> ээ
<vonderer> каким боком он тормоз?
<vonderer> конфиги сложно править из-за xml - это да
<Escsun> я по сравнению с пеквмом)
<Escsun> а так он да быстрый
<vonderer> а флукс что, тоже медленный скажешь?
<Escsun> у него куча проблем
<vonderer> я про скорость работы :)
<vonderer> про проблемы и так знаю - я пару месяцев им пользовался
<oxothuk1> подскажите как с одного провайдера раздавать два интернета в две подсети?
<oxothuk1> шлюз - гигтег 10ю04
<go8765> Escsun, можешь срипты покзать ? плиз
<oxothuk1> ubuntu 10.04
<Escsun> go8765, что не понятного
<go8765> Escsun, на раскладки
<Escsun> go8765, у тебя они есть уже и так)
<Escsun> go8765, setxkbmap -layout "us,ru" -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll" -model pc105
<Escsun> go8765, просто создаешь файлик вписываешь эту строчку и делаешь файл исполняемым и всего то
<go8765> файлу расширение .sh присваить, да?
<vonderer> пофиг
<Escsun> go8765, в линуксе не особо то важно
<vonderer> лучше шебанг поставь
<vonderer> #!/bin/sh
<vonderer> в первую строку
<vonderer> а после команды третьей строкой exit 0
<Escsun> vonderer, тож верно
<Escsun> vonderer, но там это не надо
<vonderer> не надо, но лучше сразу учиться правильно скрипты писать
<vonderer> точне не "не надо", а "не обязательно"
<go8765> красота! получилось)
<go8765> а на что ещё полезные скрипты можно сделать ?
<vonderer> на всё
<Escsun> на всё
<go8765> Escsun, спасибо)
<Escsun> блин)
<vonderer> :)
<go8765> дык на что конкретно удобно ещё сделать ?
<Escsun> go8765, в зависимости от потребностей
<go8765> ясно. конкретного ответа я от вас не дождусь..)
<go8765> Escsun, а у тебя на что есть ?
<vonderer> go8765, не дождёшься. потому что скрипты применяются для автоматизации любых процессов в системе
<go8765> vonderer, и что?
<vonderer> go8765, ммм. попробуй ответить на вопрос, что можно сделать руками?
<go8765> ладно...
<vonderer> вот скрипты - это мощный инструмент для решения практически любых задач
<go8765> а как его в меню опенбокса прописать можно?
<vonderer> хочешь примеров - например, у меня есть скрипт для обработки фотографий: ресайз, применение фильтра и наложение логотипа
<go8765> как выглядит команда запуска скрипта?
<vonderer> обрабатывает все картинки в заданном каталоге
<Escsun> vonderer, Ъ)
<vonderer> go8765, путь до скрипта
<Escsun> vonderer, тож такие скрипты люблю )
<vonderer> go8765, а если положить в каталог, который есть в $PATH - просто имя файла
<go8765> vonderer, я имел ввиду общее более-менее, хотя одному моему другу скрипт ресайза картинок в каталоге понадобился, но он не шарит в компах)
<vonderer> go8765, задачи - они всегда конкретные
<vonderer> ты хотел примеров применения скриптов же, нет?
<go8765> всё..спс)
<go8765> тема так сказать закрыта)
<vonderer> go8765, в конфиге опенбокса есть пример
<go8765> я начинаю любить линукс всё больше и больше)
<vonderer> если ты пример конфига из экзамплс копировал
<go8765> vonderer, пример чего?
<Escsun> vonderer, в боксе он же автоматом копирует примерный конфиг
<vonderer> я не помню
<vonderer> моему конфигу полгода
<go8765> vonderer, пример чего?
<go8765> <vonderer> go8765, в конфиге опенбокса есть пример ?*
<Escsun> vonderer, эх в пеквм проще)
<vonderer> пример подключения внешнего скрипта
<vonderer> хотя я вообще меню в отдельные файлы вынес
<vonderer> потому что монолитным конфигом на xml дико неудобно ворочать
<Escsun> угу
<go8765> vonderer, всё уже сделано) http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0511/h_1305125700_833d93d3be.png ели ты об этом
<Escsun> vonderer, в пеквм в таком виде Entry = "gimp"{ Actions = "Exec gimp &" }
<go8765> друзья... есть гуя для редактирования меню)
<go8765> я это хтмл ниразу не открывал даже...)
<Escsun> гуй это гуй
<Escsun> а как прикажешь хот кеи править?)
<Escsun> в гуе нету тока ручками ..
<vonderer> хитрый план - вытащить в отдельные файлы хоткеи и настройки для отдельных классов окон
<go8765> Escsun, хоткей-да. но там вроде просто ....
<Escsun> ага совсем себе)
<vonderer> но я не уверен, что такое возможно, да и времени разбираться пока нет
<go8765> ладно всем спасибо за беседу - я афк )
<Escsun> go8765, погоди)
<go8765> что?
<Escsun> go8765, вот как в пеквм хоткеи делаются KeyPress = "Mod4 N" { Actions = "Exec nitrogen &" }
<Escsun> go8765, 1 строка - 1 хоткей
<vonderer> поставил пеквм
<vonderer> доберусь до дома - посмотрю :)
<Escsun> vonderer|away, хороший вм
<Escsun> vonderer|away, понравился
<go8765> Escsun, ладно... хватим меня заманивать в пеквм)
<Escsun> vonderer|away, напоминает бокс тока без хмл, и флюкс
<Escsun> go8765, они просто похожи )
<go8765> Escsun,  что за вм?
<go8765> выше
<go8765> ты хвалишь
<Escsun> go8765, пеквм (pekwm)
<go8765> свой что-ли )
<Escsun> не)
<go8765> а что значит в ирс znc ?
<go8765> вконце
<SergeyIT> go8765, в репах есть
<SergeyIT> пеквм
<Escsun> я чет не вижу где сей znc )
<alex6567> он маленький еще 0.1.12
<Escsun> фигасе
<Escsun> маленький)
<alex6567> деточка
<Escsun> alex6567, да можно назвать любую прогу )
<go8765> SergeyIT, да мне и в боксе хорошо) (хоткеями я почти не пользуюсь)
<Escsun> кто как нумерует ..
<Escsun> alex6567, а так он старый
<Escsun> alex6567, даж не давно rc1 вышел
<go8765> Escsun, a rtus|znc|  )
<alex6567> все больше wm хороших и разных
<alex6567> это хорошо
<go8765> Escsun, я это имел ввиду)
<Escsun> alex6567, мне он как то сразу понравился решил разобраться.
<go8765> слышали кстати что lastpass кто-то того...
<Escsun> alex6567, маленький минус мало оч литературы на русском хотя мне не принципиально
<Escsun> go8765, вспомнил )
<Escsun> go8765, эт спец прокси сервер для ирс
<go8765> Escsun, что вспомнил?
<Escsun> go8765, про znc
<go8765> а
<Escsun> go8765, не у всех инет может выйти в ту же ирку ..
<go8765> а про last pass слышали?
<Escsun> не
<go8765> недавно утекли из него чёто )
<go8765> "аномальный трафик "  )
<go8765> Escsun, на хабре есть про это
<go8765> Escsun, ты всмысле вообще про lastpass не слушал или про хак?
<go8765> *слышал
<go8765> Escsun, ау)
<Escsun> go8765, не слышал вообще
<go8765> Escsun, а про roboform слышал?
<trizer> Всем привет на команду useradd -g users -d /home/trizer trizer   выдает ошибку unable to lock password file
<trizer> что может мешать?
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/MkKwQ =)
<Escsun> trizer, используй проще команду adduser
<go8765> а как менять ник в сдесь?
<Escsun> go8765, /nick нужный ник
<go8765> спс)
<go8765> test
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Есть контакт.
<go8765[away]> test
<ubuntuhelp> go8765[away], Есть контакт.
<go8765[away]> хьа! :)
 * SergeyIT сейчас тоже будет эвей, но капитально )
<alex6567> в gnome commander цвет фона как нибудь меняется, а то синий цвет вырви глаз
<alex6567> ?
<Escsun> alex6567, врядли
<Escsun> alex6567, лучше тогда mc
<Escsun> alex6567, там меняется
<alex6567> а все нашел меняется в настройках там спрятали глубоковато
<alex6567> стиль нортона устарел малость
<alagos> как скачать ubuntu server через wget?
<alex6567> man wget
<alex6567> через links cкачай
<alagos> Вот эти линкс я и найти не могу
<alagos> Где они?
<alex6567> mirror.yandex.ru
<alex6567> там точно убунта есть
<alex6567> зеркало
<alagos> спасибо
<SUFLEX> Есть два соединенных компа. Один имеет доступ к сети и свой статичный адрес. Как мне напрямую работаь со вторым компом. (То еcть зайти через ssh)? минуя первый
<SUFLEX> а то приходиться сначала соединяться с епрвым. через него входить во второй
<SUFLEX> (то есть я работаю удаленно)
<SUFLEX> ау
<alagos> Если у второго нет его адреса - то никак
<SUFLEX> в локали есть
<alagos> А ты через локаль идешь или через внешку?
<SUFLEX> я через внешку в локаль , в котором эти два компа
<Alagos> Так а как ты через внешку к локали собрался подключаться?
<SUFLEX> один из них имеет внешний адрес
<SUFLEX> и даже доменное имя
<Alagos> Если все компы в сети - то можно через локалку. А если в сети 2, а ты идешь с третьего - то никак
<SUFLEX> я иду с третьего. а что делать?
<SUFLEX> задолбался переходами через первый комп
<alex6567> портфорвардинг на втором компе только я тут тебе не советчик мыслю дал значит
<SUFLEX> я тоже о чем то таком задумывался). ну и на этом спасибо
<SUFLEX> надо посмотреть
<Alagos> чем отличается 10.04.2 от 10.04 просто?
<kstati> Alagos: не знаю точно, предполагаю, что наличием двух пакетов исправлений
<User843[web]> Здравствуйте, подскажите какой антивирус поставить на убунту 11.04
<kstati> *пакет в данном контексте - набор, а не пакет apt
<kstati> User843[web]: если это троллинг - то спи, иначе - как и везде - clamav
<kstati> сейчас и поймём-с, троль жирный, или реально вопрошающий
<User843[web]> <kstati> я новичек, поясни что такое троллинг?
<kstati> не, не жирный, тонкий )
<kstati> Ну, а на случай, если реально новичок - гугл в помощь.
<User843[web]> <kstati> а сам чем пользуешься, если не секрет
<kstati> что ж стесняться-то - скрывать... компьютером
<User843[web]> <kstati> нет ну правда, например флэшку проверить?
<alex6567> wine не ставь жизнь станет лучше
<kstati> alex6567: почему? я не ставлю, но интересно мнение - почему ты пришёл к такому выводу
<Alagos> капец... парил себе мозги тем, как скачать убунту на 3г инете, что бы в случае разрыва докачать... полез в сторону wget -c а забыл про торрент) Глупая нерпа.
<alex6567> kstati: вирусы под вайном запускатся перестанут
<kstati> Alagos: на 3г-инете что торрент, что wget -c. правда wget -c -t 999 http://... удобнее
<kstati> причина? скорость.
<Alagos> User843[web]: тебе антивирус для личного использования? На домашний компьютер? Или на шлюз какой то?
<kstati> alex6567: более того. по дефолту у вайна какой диск Z?
<Alagos> А что делает -t 999
<kstati> Alagos: это троль. не обращай внимания.
<User843[web]> <Alagos> для личного пользования, на домашний компьютер.
<kstati> -t 999 - количество повторов
<kstati> то есть при обрыве связи тыщу раз будет пытаться докачать
<Alagos> а... Что бы если разрыв - то автоматом заново качать начинало? Удобно.
<kstati> ага
<alex6567> clamav поставь например
<kstati> Alagos: wget --help | less перечитай. много приятного.
<Alagos> Буду знать. У меня 3г модем всего месяц, не приходилось еще так wget-ом забавлятьс)
<Alagos> Я читал давно. Просто мне кроме -c тогда ничего не понадобилось)
<vladgobelen> что люди не делают, только бы kget не ставить..
<kstati> Alagos: а разницы между wget и торрентами не увидишь - канал узок. прелести торрента не будут видны
<kstati> vladgobelen: а нафиг он нужен?
<Alagos> а man wget об этом не раскажет, разве?
<kstati> ещё и в убунту, в качестве основы которой гном
<vladgobelen> разве не юнити?
<kstati> Alagos: расскажет тоже ) но чисто внешне мне понятнее --help
<vladgobelen> а юнити и на qt есть, по слухам
<Alagos> у меня лтс, нет у меня юнити)
<vladgobelen> В любом случае kget лучший
<kstati> Alagos: а знаешь почему? можно набить конвейер типа wget --help | grep "\-t" и узнать правду ;)
<kstati> vladgobelen: тебе - да, а многим (я не исключение) - изволь.
<User843[web]> <alex6567> я читал что Clamav долго сканирует, это правда?
<kstati> я и в мд wget использую.
<kstati> alex6567: не коримте тролей
<alex6567> User843[web]: не пользуюсь
<vladgobelen> kstati: Всем, кто использует компьютер на 100%, а не только клавиатуру.
<kstati> vladgobelen: ты или фанат, или школьник. кто?
<vladgobelen> kstati: Как раз наоборот. Я разумный человек.
<alex6567> посоветуйте фильм посмотреть
<vladgobelen> И пытаюсь сделать работу удобной.
<alex6567> ченить этакое
<kstati> vladgobelen: надеюсь на то, что разумный. тогда не будь столь критичным - не выставляй себя глупцом
<Alagos> --retry-connrefused не тоже самое делает?)
<kstati> Alagos: нет. не то. это попытка повтора при запрете типа access denied
<kstati> ну, и подобных. в общем - когда сервер говорит "пшёлтынафих!"
<User843[web]> С антивирусом понятно. Подскажите тогда еще один вопрос - мой компьютер подключен к городской сет (vpn pptp), пользуюсь DC++. В убунту нужны какие-нибудь настройки для безопасности. Если да, то как и где их сделать?
<Alagos> ДС++? Настройки безопасности? А можно ему еще одного войса дать?
<Alagos> Что бы он был не с одним плюсиком, а с двумя?)
<vladgobelen> User843[web]: Не расшаривай скрытые папки
<User843[web]> <vladgobelen> понял, и впринципе этого достаточно?
<Alagos> А в каждую расшареную папку - установи антивирус!
<vladgobelen> User843[web]: Тут обычно таких вопросов не задают.. Тут больше обсуждается мифические вопросы. Например как удобнее смотреть вебсайты: вгетом или links.. А для жизни тебе врядли чтото ответят..
<Alagos> Что бы каждую папку как флешку сканировало до того как кто то что то будет качать :)
<alex6567> дистрибутивами касперского забиваешь каждую папку и все
<User843[web]> <Alagos> ну хорош тебе подъ....ть, я же говорю я новичок.
<vladgobelen> User843[web]: Впринципе достаточно
<vladgobelen> User843[web]: В скрытых могут храниться личные данные
<User843[web]> <vladgobelen> понял, спасибо.
<alex6567> доктор веб под линуксы кажется есть купи
<alex6567> ;-D
<vladgobelen> есть бесплатная версия на месяц
<vladgobelen> есть нод и касперский так же
<vladgobelen> Есть на рутрекере ломаные, но это уже лирика..
<Alagos> Я никогда с таким не сталкивался. Потому что все мои фильмы, музыка, софт, вынесены на отдельный диск, а не на системный, и можно его хоть весь расшарить - там никаких личных данных, кроме фото, нету. Потому я не понимаю в чем
<kstati> vladgobelen: удобнее смотреть емаксом ;)
<Alagos> может быть проблема при работе с ДС++.
<kstati> Alagos: простой пример - некоторые по простоте душевной шарят дом. а другие по нему ходят
<Alagos> Антивирус на линуксовый комп, как мне кажется, нужен только если комп работае как шлюз...
<Alagos> )))
<kstati> относительно недавно натыкался в своей локалке на таких кадров. но, правда, там не дом был, а мд-шный C: вместе с куками...
<vladgobelen> Alagos: Ну почему же
<kstati> Alagos: отнюдь. без него ты можешь быть носителем заразы. Да, сам не страдаешь, а соседи?
<vladgobelen> Alagos: В убунту есть автозапуск с флэшек?
<User843[web]> <Alagos> ты имеешь ввиду отдельный физический или локальный диск?
<kstati> ну, и под "веерную" атаку можешь попасть.
<Alagos> Моя любимая юзает, что и ежу понятно, форточки. И ей добрые знакомые насоветовали ставить разные проверялки флешек и антивирусы. При том что она качает инфу и рефераты откуда попало...
<kstati> vladgobelen: а правда, есть ли? ))
<vladgobelen> kstati: Статья двухмесячной давности говорит, что есть
<Alagos> И она даже от меня флешки проверяет на вирусы... Так обидно... Ну, слава Богу, ни разу не нашло даже подозрения на вирус, не говоря уже о самих вирусах)
<kstati> Alagos: не обижайся, а радуйся )
<vladgobelen> kstati: Кстати я 2 вируса виндовых смог запустить под вайном
<Alagos> vladgobelen: а флешка будет жить в компе или подключаться иногда?
<vladgobelen> kstati: Правда пришлось оригинальных несколько библиотек подключить
<kstati> vladgobelen: да много ли там ума надо? ) в вайне основное зло - дефолтовый диск z: -> /
<kstati> поэтому, если и использовать вайн, то обязательно его надо вырубать.
<Alagos> И ставить вместо него диск C?
<kstati> никто не мешает вирусне при виде диска z: дать команду del /q /s z:\*.*
<kstati> то-то радости будет, когда дом потрётся
<vladgobelen> kstati: и не только дом
<kstati> Alagos: просто убрать. дефолтный диск z -> это корень.
<kstati> vladgobelen: да, но права-то на корень и фуфло.
<kstati> система не пострадает, но пользователь...
<vladgobelen> kstati: Никто не помешает выдать оригинальное "убунту окно" с запросом пароля рута.. типа для настроек или еще что
<Alagos> А что эта команда делает?
<kstati> Alagos: аналог rm-rf
<vladgobelen> kstati: много кто заподозрит чтото?
<Alagos> ^^
<vladgobelen> kstati: А в кедах, насколько я знаю, так и вообще юзерский автостарт есть
<Alagos> Я вчера уже мучал кого видел своими вопросами, видимо еще раз помучаю. Я собираюсь переустанавливать ubuntu server завтра. Железо на серваке 4 ядра 12 гб оперативки и 10тб винтов, 5 винтов по 2тб. Я выбрал ubuntu server 10.04.2 х64. Думаю
<Alagos> выделить под корень гигов 20, остальные диски по возможности не форматить, так как они чистые. Я прально делаю?
<vladgobelen> kstati: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1049.png это не то, о чем я подумал?
<kstati> vladgobelen: фиг его знает. я в это не вникал
<vladgobelen> kstati: вот и плохо.. пока петух не клюнет, никто и не пошевелится.. а доступ кстати туда у юзера есть на запись
<User843[web]> <Alagos> Ну извини, что отвлекаю. Поясни такой вопрос: у меня один жесткий диск, когда устанавливал убунту разрезал его на два локальный. Один смонтировал как(  / ), а второй через ( /home ). Я протупил или могу рассшарить, как ты выразился, хоть ве
<alexzulu> vladgobelen, а толку?
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: что толку, что у юзера есть доступ к автостарту?
<alexzulu> пришибёт у юзера.
<vladgobelen> не пришибет
<alexzulu> это автостарт только для кед и только для данного юзера.
<vladgobelen> будет тихо сидеть и ддосить
<vladgobelen> или трояны рассылать
<vladgobelen> или личную информацию читатьб
<vladgobelen> мало ли)
<Alagos> User843[web]: я бы тебе не советовал расшаривать /home, так как там храняться твои личные данные, а вот / можешь шарить. Но я монтировал отдельные диски типа /media/diskd /media/diskc
<Alagos> и их можно было шарить целиком
<kstati> vladgobelen: по поводу скрина. о да, в том числе z:/home/*/.kde/autostart/ либо более логично: z:/home/*/.{xinit,bash}rc могут страдать.
<vladgobelen> kstati: А они тоже доступны юзеру для записи?
<kstati> Alagos: ты сбрендил? / шарить? ))
<vladgobelen> стоп.. доступны же
<kstati> vladgobelen: именно.
<User843[web]> <Alagos> а можно мне сейчас перемонтировать без ущерба для системы?
<vladgobelen> печалька..
<kstati> vladgobelen: отнюдь. решение - просто убрать диск z: из wine
<User843[web]> <Alagos> я имею ввиду без переустановки
<vladgobelen> kstati: всетаки не зря я запускаю виндовые приложения каждое от своего юзера
<vladgobelen> kstati: А нативные?
<Alagos> User843[web]: увы...
<kstati> vladgobelen: с нативными не понял вопроса. точнее нативные под какой ос?
<vladgobelen> User843[web]: Тот же скрипт с флэшки
<Alagos> kstati: ну подумаешь, логи системы расшарить. Кому они нужны?
<kstati> Alagos: мне.
<kstati> узнать когда у тебя был сегфал
<kstati> и использовать его со вкусом
<Alagos> )))
<vladgobelen> kstati: У него будет доступ к домашней папке, к автозапуску тому же итд..
<kstati> vladgobelen: очевидно ж )
<Fredy_BackSlash> Lj,hjuj dctv
<vladgobelen> ?
<User843[web]> <Alagos>  то есть на (  / )там стоит система и я его могу расшарить, да?
<Alagos> Ну узнал ты, и что ты сделаешь?)
<Fredy_BackSlash> Доброго всем
<User843[web]> <Alagos> ну или создать там папку для расшаривания
<Fredy_BackSlash> Помогите кто знает настроить правильно сеть для виртуального окружения? мосты там или что лучше
<vladgobelen> kstati: так что очевидно то?
<kstati> Alagos: сейчас я тебе дам краткий курс того, как более десятка лет учился писать шел-коды. угу. прям сейчас быстро. в одной строке. Нет. мой ответ - пройди на security.nnov.ru, почитай что пишут, задумайся как используют
<Alagos> User843[web]: мне нравится идея про "создать отдельную папку для ДС++"
<kstati> vladgobelen: очевидно, что авторан запущеный с правами пользователя имеет полный контроль над домашним катологом
<alex6567> /home/userтname/share создай
<vladgobelen> kstati: А зачем это допустили?
<User843[web]> <Alagos> ты это опяшь шутишь?
<kstati> vladgobelen: вопросы не ко мне. я автораны не перевариваю ни в одной ос
<Fredy_BackSlash> У меня есть одна сетевая карта на неё выделено несколько адресов сейчас я просто настроил как eth1 eth1:1 eth1:2 и тд. на  eth1 остается основная система, на другие адреса хочу на каждый отдельную виртуалку порвесить, как это лучше сделать?
<vladgobelen> kstati: Я думаю ничего страшного не будет, если им права поменять?
<kstati> но, предполагаю, что как всегда "благими намерениями вымощена дорога в ад"
<Alagos> User843[web]: Нет. Я абсолютно серъезен. Создай отдельную папку, залей в нее видео, музыку и проги, и расшаривай, не опосаясь последствий.
<kstati> vladgobelen: на какие? учти, не переступи грань, не стань ССЗБ )
<kstati> vladgobelen: но идея хороша.
<vladgobelen> kstati: вот и я пытаюсь подумать "на какеи"
<vladgobelen> как минимум на автостарт я уже закрыл доступ
<kstati> vladgobelen: подтверждения ради - если я прихожу по работе без антивируса, то просто... меняю права доступа к файлам троянов на "запрещено всё всем" и спокойно перезапускаю мд
<User843[web]> <Alagos> home есть папка по умолчанию "общедоступные" ее можно использовать или лучше всеже создать на системном диске отдельную
<kstati> vladgobelen: Это я к тому, что финты с правами могут работать и работают. в линуксе на подлянки редко нарывался. тут не парюсь.
<vladgobelen> User843[web]: Не лезь в системный раздел. Вообще не лезь
<kstati> vladgobelen: да он троль. забей
<vladgobelen> kstati: ну например у меня уже есть практически рабочий локер на кубунту)
<vladgobelen> представь себе такой сюрприз? Неприятно, а?
<Alagos> Чёткий тролль
<User843[web]> <vladgobelen> понял тебя, поясни хоть ты кто такой троль?
<Alagos> И что ты лочить на кубунту собрался?
<kstati> vladgobelen: представил. и не удивлён. в том числе в дополнениях fx пару троянчиков убивали.
<kstati> vladgobelen: не корми
<vladgobelen> Alagos: Как что? Экран конечно же
<Alagos> User843[web]: загугли "троллинг"
<Alagos> vladgobelen: без моего на то согласие локать будешь?!
<vladgobelen> Alagos: Вполне.. Но в убунту
<vladgobelen> Alagos: флэшку вставляешь и все
<Alagos> Jj
<Alagos> Оо
<vladgobelen> вот такая вот она загадачная.. убунту
<kstati> старо... ты б ещё к бут-вирусу вернулся. об этом классе-то пойди забывать начали.
<Alagos> Ну давай я вставлю сейчас мою флешку, а ты меня залокаешь)
<User843[web]> <Alagos> на счет толя понял, а насчет расшаривания - так где лучше создать папку для расшаривания на /  или на /home?
<vladgobelen> Alagos: ты вставишь ее у друга, от него запишется локер на флэшку
<Alagos> User843[web]: /home
<vladgobelen> Alagos: Вставишь ее себе, он пропишется в автозагрузке
<kstati> User843[web]: ни там, ни там, а, например, в home/share накидай туда симлинков и не парься
<Fredy_BackSlash> почему-то когда я создаю в /etc/network/interfaces мост для дополнительных IP и указываю для iface br1 bridge_ports eth1:1 то такой мост не поднимается
<vladgobelen> Alagos: При следущем рестарте доступа у тебя не будет
<Alagos> vladgobelen: И как оно запуститься, если я не введу унлок на убунте?
<kstati> vladgobelen: косячок. вход от рута и анализ
<vladgobelen> Alagos: у убунту есть автозапуск с флэшек, насколько я помню
<kstati> но! кто ж знает, что надо делать sudo -k после того, как завершишь работать  ;)
<vladgobelen> kstati: а как юзер от рута зайдет?
<Alagos> vladgobelen: у меня ubuntu. автозапуска с флешки у меня нет.
<kstati> vladgobelen: расплющил меня на месте ))
<User843[web]> Понял, всем спасибо за помощь?
<vladgobelen> Alagos: Просто у тебя на флэшке нет скрипта автозапуска. А возможность есть
<vladgobelen> kstati: Ну серьезно. Представь среднестатистического юзера убунту
<vladgobelen> вот жмет он контрол+альт+F1 и ничего не происходит
<vladgobelen> Это если особо продвинутый и знает это сочетание
<skai>  f[f
<skai> аха
<skai> sharikoff: опять чтото сломалось?
<Dimka> какой командой можно обновить апплет уведомлений?
<keros> Вы знаете про скайп?
<Alagos> О том что его купил Мелкомягкий? Нет, не знаем.
<skai> н.даж ен слышали хорошие новости
<vladgobelen> keros: знаем) До сих пор празднуем)
<keros> Да я вот думаю, что они ж не будут версию для линукса доделывать
<vladgobelen> keros: Так ведь и слава богу.
<skai> вообще то скорее всего будут
<trizer> keros: читал что будут поддерживать оси сторонних производителей
<skai> польза от скайпа в его абонентской базе
<skai> если закрыть линукс клиент - отпадет пользователи.а их в отличие от жабира - оооочень много в мире
<skai> и это не только халявщики в рашке.это еще и платные акки в мире для того, чтобы звонить на телефоны
<skai> если убрать линукс юзеров - повлияет и на их маковских контактов и на вин контакты.часть базы и там потеряется
<skai> а сервис и без этого убыточен был
<skai> так что закрывать какое либо направление - невыгодно.наоборот стимулировать надо.или будет 9 миллиардов на ветер
<keros> Спс, узнал что хотел)
<skai> а достаточно было подумать любым подобием серого вещества и решить, что мелкомягкие деньги на ветер бросать не любят
<vladgobelen> Зато любят подводить все под монополию
<vladgobelen> И 9млрд ничто для такой цели
<skai> пока они подведут
<vladgobelen> Да да, я знаю, что вы будете пользоваться какой угодно гадость до последнего, только бы не действовать правильно.
<Nor8> Ты все про генту раскказываешь )))
<Alagos> 8.5 млрд
<vladgobelen> За счет этого они и живут.
<trizer> люди не работает команда useradd точнее выдает ошибку unable to lock passwoed file
<Escsun> trizer, cказал же
<Escsun> trizer, adduser используй
<Escsun> trizer, useradd и adduser немного разные
<skai> хмммм
<skai> анонимный аналитик, а поделись со мной.какой гадостью я пользуюсь?
<trizer> а я так понял что adduser вызывает useradd
<Escsun> trizer, почти
<vladgobelen> skai: Юзер помощи просит
<trizer> ну собственно тоже самое
<Escsun> trizer, не совсем)
<trizer> не работает то есть
<trizer> а в чем разница?
<skai> vladgobelen: тебя это останавливает только тогда, когда тебе нечего конкретного ответить. странное наблюдение :)
<Escsun> trizer, у тебя случаем права на /etc/passwd не менял?
<trizer> нет да и я под рутом
<Escsun> что ж ты такого делал)
<vladgobelen> skai: Я думаю вы сами знаете ссылку на правила.
<trizer> правда если что это Linux VL ... на виртуалке но мне просто интересно что это может быть, вроде никаких lockов и т.д
<Escsun> trizer, vector?)
<trizer> да
<Escsun> trizer, он же платный
<trizer> э ... видимо у меня очень старая версия
<Escsun> костылей наделали
<Escsun> разбираться как они работают ..
<vladgobelen> trizer: А что конкретно ты хочешь сделать?
<Escsun> Price: $22.99
<Escsun> хех
<Escsun> а за что платить то?)
<Alagos> Ура, я скачал половину ubuntu server ^^
<bodok> смотрите есть игра у неё есть конфиг с настройками можно какнибудь сделать чтобы при смене настроек в инре не чё не менялось ?
<trizer> юзера сделать
<trizer> а passwd можно в ручную править?
<vladgobelen> нууу.. вообще вроде как да
<vladgobelen> trizer: А ты раньше такое делал там?
<vladgobelen> trizer: http://linuxportal.ru/forums/index.php/m/50444/
<trizer> нет, вроде не делал или если и делал то тоже ооочень давно
<trizer> не не катит смотрел
<bodok> смотрите есть игра у неё есть конфиг с настройками можно какнибудь сделать чтобы при смене настроек в игре не чё не менялось ?
<trizer> тету там никаких блокировок
<trizer> нету*
<vladgobelen> Или защита какая то спецфичная или баг
<Nor8> Alagos: Модемщик?
<Alagos> Nor8: на работе урезали выделенку, купил себе 3г)
<trizer> какой командой можно дописать строку в файл его не открывая?
<vladgobelen> cat и >>
<trizer> именно допишет?
<vladgobelen> или эхо
<Alagos> Да
<Alagos> последнюю строку допишет
<Alagos> ну или echo 'то что нужно вставить' >> yourfile.txt
<trizer> благодарю
<vladgobelen> trizer: если поставить > - затрет файл
<Alagos> А если нужно вставить строку в середину? Или восьмой сверху\низу? Или вообще после какого то слова, то что использовать?
<x00b1> скажите в ubuntu 11.04 область уведомлений глючит - не всегда загружаются в неё qutim и skype, вместо положенных иконок точки в 1 пиксель, как эту проблему решить?
<trizer> как можно посмотреть список открытых файлов в системе с процессами, которые их открыли? можно ли?
<User704[web]> Подскажите пожалуйста, как обновить в Clamav графическую оболочку?
<Alagos> trizer: нужно копать в сторону ps aux как мне кажется.
<trizer> в ps ключа такого не нашел
<vonderer> иногда команда содержит название файла
<trizer> да но я ищу кем открыт файл passwd и там этого вроде нету
<Alagos> trizer: посмотри lsof
<trizer> да посмотрел .... нужный мне файл вроде как и не открыт, ваще красота
<trizer> а где linux хранит пароли?
<trizer> пользователей
<Alagos> /etc/passwd , вроди
<jham> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_rbeqbj-n1Z0/Skeak1qBGyI/AAAAAAAAAeM/3k_ntrDWmOw/s1600-h/ubuntu.png
<jham> класс
<trizer> нет, там пользователи
<jham> /etc/shadow
<Alagos> а как расшифровать пароль?)
<trizer> а они там должны быть хешированы?
<vonderer> никак
<vonderer> проще новый создать
<Alagos> Я, конечно, понимаю что они через мд5, скорее всего шифруются, и что они потом просто сравниваются, но все же?
<trizer> вроде кроме брутфорса пока ниче не придумали
<vonderer> нет, ты конечно можешь попытаться обратить хеш. Но это займёт несколько лет. Где-то на википедии были прикидки
<ftt> Alagos, как думаешь, зачем пароли нужны?
<vonderer> а pekwm ничего так.
<vonderer> есть пара недостатков чисто эстетических, но впечатление пока приятное.
<trizer> ах да так вот у меня в shadow все строки типа root:*:34534:0::::::
<ftt> vonderer, а в чем преимущества?
<trizer> это означает отсутствие паролей?
<jham> есть базы данных с хэшами. самый (пока) верный вариант
<jham> но не гарант
<Escsun> vonderer, каких)
<Escsun> vonderer, там есть свои нюансы их решить можно легко)
<Escsun> vonderer, ах да там еще табы есть ))
<vonderer> ftt, конфиг хоткеев намного проще опенбоксовского хмла, это как минимум
<vonderer> точнее не скажу - первые 10 минут в нём :
<vonderer> Escsun, табы да, на сайте видел. но практической пользы от них для меня нет
<Escsun> vonderer, для кого как
<Escsun> vonderer, можно удобную связку сделать)
<vonderer> я уже как-то говорил пару часов назад, что у меня три окна - термниал, браузер и медиапроигрыватель, если я видео смотрю
<vonderer> *терминал то есть
<ftt> vonderer, а форточки есть? )
<vonderer> Escsun, из недостатков - если скрыть рамку окна, а потом её вернуть, заголовок останется смещённым. неприятно смотрится. при ресайзе от окошка с шириной-высотой окна остаётся шлейф
<HoHkaJIoJI> посоветуйте торрент клиент, типа юторрента с полной поддержкой линукс
<vonderer> HoHkaJIoJI, трансмиссия
<Escsun> vonderer, тю
<Escsun> vonderer, это легко решить
<vonderer> Escsun, говорю же, чисто эстетическое :)
<Escsun> vonderer, там конфиг специфический )
<vonderer> ftt, http://www.pekwm.org/
<HoHkaJIoJI> коме трансмиссии, она у меня лагает ужасно
<Escsun> vonderer, дефолт сам понимаешь )
<vonderer> я даже внешний вид ещё поменять не успел
<vonderer> HoHkaJIoJI, deluge попробуй
<Escsun> vonderer, мышь на 90 % правильно настроена
<Escsun> vonderer, клава ну где то так же)
<Escsun> vonderer, но отдельные конфиги
<Escsun> vonderer, в общем ты на это не смотри))
<Escsun> vonderer, это решается довольно просто
<HoHkaJIoJI> спс
<vonderer> Escsun, отдельные конфиги - это ок. но судя по главному конфигу, можно всё в один запихнуть
<Escsun> vonderer, да можно но не нужно
<vonderer> согласен
<Escsun> vonderer, когда отдельно легче искать
<Escsun> vonderer, понимаешь где у тя конфиг мышей клавы
<Escsun> vonderer, да в 1 спс нет яркий пример бокс)
<Escsun> vonderer, ток там меню хоть отдельно, иначе ппц)
<Alagos> ftt: думаю, для персонализации :)
<vonderer> офигенно
<vonderer> лаунчер с автодополнением
<Escsun> vonderer, угу, понравился
<ftt>  Alagos, вот у персоны и спрашивай (можно с пристрастием)
<Escsun> vonderer, он еще запоминает там есть история
<Escsun> vonderer, так же в конфиге правиться это
<vonderer> то есть у меня, конечно, gmrun есть, но встроенный в вм лаунчер - это ок
<Alagos> ftt: *нагрел утюг и сделал глаза как у кота из Шрека*
<Escsun> vonderer, вообще странно не это, странно то что боксы все знают, а пеквм нет, хотя он куда по лучше сделан чем бокс
<Escsun> vonderer, правда конфиг с начала там местами ппц))
<Dimka> какой командой можно обновить апплет уведомлений панели гнома?
<Escsun> vonderer, там это, внимательно почитай коменты в конфиге, многие проблемы сразу отпадут
<Escsun> vonderer, причем везде в мышке, клаве они тоже есть
<Offoffoff1> http://www.umplayer.com/ - кто, что думает?
<vonderer> Offoffoff1, форк smplayer
<vonderer> форки - это хорошо
<vonderer> но какие гуи к mplayer не приделывай - он остаётся mplayerом
<vonderer> вне конкуренции :)
<Offoffoff1> vonderer: ага. Я им телек смотрю
<vonderer> я им всё смотрю. а умплеер ещё и с тытрубы умеет видео показывать
<vonderer> удобно, пожалуй.
<Offoffoff1> vonderer: оттуда не пробовал
<vonderer> Escsun, а что такое harbour в pekwm?
<vonderer> в документации быстрый гуглёж не помог
<Escsun> vonderer, это для док баров
<Escsun> vonderer, можешь не использовать вообще
<vonderer> это для хреновин как у wmaker
<vonderer> ?
<Escsun> vonderer, я не смотрел
<vonderer> ок
<Escsun> vonderer, сам понимаешь места немного))
<Escsun> еще чем то загружать его ..
<Escsun> vonderer, да и его надо по особому собирать
<vonderer> не понял
<Escsun> vonderer, не знаю как он собран стандартно у тебя )
<Escsun> vonderer, но вот ./configure -enable-harbour ...
<Escsun> vonderer, http://www.pekwm.org/files/pekwm/doc/0.1.10/html/faq/answers.html
<Escsun> vonderer, вот там все есть
<vonderer> Escsun, компилить что ли?
<Escsun> vonderer, блин ты что не можешь глянуть как у тя пакет собран ?)
<vonderer> а. ну я хз, как он в арчике собран, лол
<Escsun> vonderer, нет конечно
<Escsun> vonderer, а ну в арчике тогда другое дело)
<Escsun> vonderer, хотя честно хз)
<vonderer> из командной строки можно как-то конфиг перезагрузить?
<Escsun> vonderer, у мя rc1 ..
<vonderer> а то я что-то поломал, походу
<Escsun> vonderer, да очень легко
<Escsun> vonderer, ctrl + alt + del )
<jham> в пеквм есть тайлинг модуль?
<vonderer> во
<vonderer> круто
<vonderer> за автофокус, преследующий курсор мыши по умолчанию в не-тайлинговом вм надо отрывать руки
<Escsun> jham, не люблю тайлинг но не интересовался
<Escsun> vonderer, это легко исправить
<vonderer> знаю
<vonderer> сейчас этим и занимаюсь
<Escsun> vonderer, там комметы почитай найдешь
<Escsun> vonderer, стандартный конфиг вполне нормальный но местами надо допилить
<vonderer> jham, щас модно поверх вм пускать тайлинг
<vonderer> pytyle, например :)
<Escsun> vonderer, где то в motion
<vonderer> Escsun, я разберусь
<vonderer> это просто так, мысли вслух
<vonderer> да, а отучить фокус преследовать курсор не так-то просто
<vonderer> в несколько разделов опция воткнута :)
<Escsun> ага)
<Escsun> но конфиг предельно простой
<Escsun> прикинь в хмл ))
<vonderer> опций много
<vonderer> это хорошо. но вот то, что они все включены сразу - это неправильно
<Escsun> да там опций на все случаи жизни
<Escsun> не
<Escsun> там не все включены
<Escsun> да конфиг дефолтный не всегда же будет хорош для каждого кому то удобно будет, а кому то нет ..
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: Привет. Есть у тебя в продаже ispmanager pro?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Дай свой webmoney  куда перевести оплату.
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: есть
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: сча
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: или тебе какой кошелек?
<ftt> Escsun, тебе рекламным агентом надо быть - сейчас всех на pekwm переведешь ;)
<Escsun> ftt, да ну)
<Alagos> что нужно сделать что бы иметь возможность поднять на виртуалке х64?
<vonderer> Escsun, а возможно ли сделать так, чтобы alt-tab сортировал окна по порядку доступа к ним?
<Escsun> vonderer, то есть ?
<vonderer> Escsun, например, если у меня было выделено окно А, я переключился на окно Б, после чего по нажатию Alt+Tab чтобы первым пунктом было окно А, а не окно В?
<Escsun> vonderer, у меня так и сделано )
<Escsun> если я тебя правильно понял
<vonderer> у меня он в постоянном порядке переключает
<vonderer> пойду конфиги дальше ковырять
<Alagos> если виртуалбокс определяет как i686 как это можно изменить? что бы i386 определило
<Alagos> А то серверная убунту в виртуалке не поднимается...
<vonderer> эээ
<shenmue> эээ
<vonderer> впервые слышу
<vonderer> чтобы серверная убунта в виртуалке не поднималась
<shenmue> а я такой вопрос
<vonderer> да, вопрос тоже странный
<Alagos> я скачал х64
<vonderer> а ось у тебя какая?
<Alagos> а мне пишет что мою систему определило как i686
<vonderer> правильно
<Alagos> ubuntu 10.04
<vonderer> на 32-битном хозяине ты 64-битного гостя не запустишь
<vonderer> тьпху
<vonderer> хосте
<Alagos> бля...
<vonderer> ну ты понял :)
<shenmue> бб
<shenmue> ну ладно
<Alagos> а мне есть смысл ставить х64 на рабочий комп, если у меня тут 2 ядра и 2 гига оперативки?
<shenmue> если задаешь такой вопрос то нет смысла
<vonderer> +1
<Alagos> Ну я знаю о том, что если бы у меня было оперативки больше 4-х гигов - то это было бы обязательно, а в случае с 2-мя ядрами как?
<Alagos> Просто ноут у меня пару дней, так что я еще не освоил это
<vonderer> а вообще пофиг. Если нет какого-то софта только под 32-битную архитектуру, можно и 64-разрядную.
<Alagos> У меня практически все по дефолту
<vonderer> мне вот интересно, как у вайна с играми на 64-разрядных системах
<Alagos> docky, pidgin, tilda
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Нормально
<vladgobelen> Linux localhost 2.6.38-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Apr 19 17:12:31 VLAST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7500 @ 2.93GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<vladgobelen> практически все пашет
<vonderer> ок
<vonderer> может, мигрирую на выходных :)
<vladgobelen> 32 ставить уже нет смысла особого..
<vladgobelen> Разве что на очень старые компы, где иначе никак
<ftt> vladgobelen, при чем тут смысл?
<vladgobelen> ftt: Обычно люди руководствуются им, когда что-либо делают.
<vonderer> Alagos, даже про >4GB оперативки не обязательно
<vonderer> есть ещё pae патчи на ядро
<vonderer> тогда и 32-битная сможет работать с такими объёмами
<vladgobelen> Но этого делать не стоит. Лучше поставить нормальную. Потом же проще будет.
<ftt> vladgobelen, а я думал - знаниями..
<vonderer> чем только они не руководствуются, лол
<vonderer> потом буду pekwm ковырять
<victory> Äîáðûé âå÷åð
<ubuntuhelp> victory! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<User172[web]> Всем привет. Вопросы по Ubuntu тут задавать?
<User172[web]> я просто тут первый раз, поэтому ничего пока не знаю....
<vonderer> !ask|User172[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User172[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<shenmue> vonderer, а хде палочка вертикальная?
<User172[web]> Можно ли программой VirtualBox запустить файл жёсткого диска, созданный программой Virtual PC (*.vhd)?
<vonderer> shenmue, там, где должна быть - между ask и юзернеймом
<shenmue> | во нашел
<shenmue> User172[web] а что тебе мешает самому это узнать?
<vonderer> User172[web], http://r3dux.org/2011/02/how-to-convert-virtualpc-vhd-hard-drives-to-virtualbox-vdi-hard-drives-or-vice-versa/
<vonderer> User172[web], я нашёл это там --> http://google.com/
<User172[web]> shenmue, я пробывал... начинается загружаться система, появляется окно с логотипом Windows, а потом синий экран и все - стоп... (((
<go8765> test
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Ну понг, и что?
<shenmue> впервые встретил человека который виртуал пс юзает
<victory> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<go8765> подскажите - есть какие-то решения с Windows-1251
<vonderer> go8765, а какие-то проблемы с ней есть?
<shenmue> да есть
<shenmue> не использовать
<User172[web]> shenmue, вот как раз в этом и задача, чтобы уйти с Windows и Virtual PC. Проблема в том, что есть много виртуалок (около 30 штук), которые уже были сделаны в Virtual PC. Вот и хочу от неё уйти...
<shenmue> User172[web] ссылка выше
<go8765> shenmue, этот вариант мне известен/ vtyz bynthtce.n lheubt dfhbfyns///
<shenmue> угу
<go8765> *меня интересуют другие варианты
<vonderer> go8765, так какая проблема-то?
<go8765> vonderer, не совсем проблема, скорее неприятность :) http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0511/h_1305140747_bd5a7f6283.png
<vonderer> go8765, надо погуглить
<vonderer> где-то было решение такой проблемы
<[v-8]_jupiter> skype купила MS?
<vonderer> я точно помню, что в старых убунтах это чинилось в HAL
<victory> Здравствуйте! Выполнил инструкцию по востановлению груба по команде !grub2. У меня две оси на двух физ hdd. На одном виндоувз на другом рунту. Главный диск (мастер) с виндой, теперь что бы грузился груб нужно мастером сделать диск с линуксом при это
<[Green]> Alagos: последнее китайское предупреждение, еще один мат и доступ на канал будет закрыт
<vonderer> где сейчас - хз
<vonderer> покапитанствую и предположу, что в udev
<Zabadzzzz> добрый вечер. Проблема: коньки падают при щелчке на рабочем столе
<Zabadzzzz> не стыкался никто?
<ftt> victory, в биосе выбери диск, не?
<Zabadzzzz> *запускаю из-под терминала ,то щелкай не щелкай  - норм.
<ftt> Zabadzzzz, уверен, что падают?
<victory> ftt: это не подходит. у меня диск с линуксом подключен через ATA расширитель. Диски в биосе виставлены норм
<Zabadzzzz> ftt, присмотрелся. В процессах висят, типа работают, но на раб.столе не видно в упор
<ftt> victory, поставь груб на диск с виндой
<victory> ftt: он не снесет файлы?
<ftt> victory, так поставить надо только загрузчик mbr
<go8765> vonderer, они предлагают или в венде не использовать Windows-1251 а утф или перекодировать... но я просто думал может есть какой-то пакетик совместимости, но судя по всему там всё упёрлось где-то в патенты форточек...
<ftt> victory, если что, можно восстановить виндовый mbr
<ftt> Zabadzzzz, это отрисовка... обсуждалось на форуме
<victory> ftt: это я знаю. я пытался вписать запись на линукс в виндовый загрузчик, но идея не удалась. не определяет диск с нумерацией что-то. а с линукса не видно диска с виндой. файл менеждер не видит его...
<Zabadzzzz> ftt, тыкните носом, пожалуйста,а то я не нашел
<HoHkaJIoJI> Скажите мне эмулятор mdf ок на убунту
<ftt> Zabadzzzz, здесь что то есть http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.1665
<Zabadzzzz> ftt, благодарю
<ftt> victory, с АТА не имел дела...(
<FOREvERz> привет всем
<ftt> ку
<shenmue> тест
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Понг понг понг...
<FOREvERz> у меня возник вопрос =( что нужно написать в консоль, чтобы было перечислено всё содержимое какой-то директории?  =(
<FOREvERz> shenmue: норм)
<shenmue> чот логает сервак или мой пров?
<FOREvERz> shenmue: где лагает? чат? IRC?
<shenmue> FOREvERz, ls
<shenmue> для подробностей man ls
<FOREvERz> shenmue: спасибо. а если Я в наутилусе выбрал "выстраивать по изменению" то будет ли это в консоли? =(
<FOREvERz> или ман читать?
<shenmue> ман глянь
<FOREvERz> читаю ман. спасибо =)
<shenmue> что б русский ман был ставь пакет manpages-ru
<shenmue> я спать
<FOREvERz> оО не знал)
<FOREvERz> спасибо) думал всё всегда на инглише читать над)
<Alagos> [Green]: навсегда или на время?
<vonderer|away> FOREvERz, лучше на инглише читать. полезнее.
<FOREvERz> vonderer: спасиб, Я знаю как полезно читать на инглише)) но уже поставил русские маны :D
<[Green]> Alagos: читай правила
<TbMa> ку всем. есть проблема, с убунты захожу на самбу, читать и удалять файлы могу, записывать не дает, ругается на "недопустимый аргумент". Проблема в убунте или в сервере?
<Alagos> [Green]: ну зачем все усложнять? Вопрос на да или нет, а ты отвечаешь "или"...
<Alagos> FOREvERz: а можно как то выбирать читать маны на английском или на русском?
<FOREvERz> Alagos: думаю, если удалить пакет с русскими манами, то они станут английскими)
<ftt> Alagos, выбора нет - читай на английском
<Morf1n> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<Alagos> Раз выбирать нельзя оставлю маны на английском, так удобнее, имхо
<[Green]> Alagos: какой вопрос, такой и ответ
<Morf1n> grub.cfg одно и тоже что grub.conf?
<inkvizitor68sl> что то переводчики хауса совсем обленились
<Alagos> [Green]: прочитав еще раз правила, я пришел к выводу, что ответ - "временно".
<[Green]> Alagos: по большому счету все баны без исключения временные
<vonderer> Morf1n, а где они находятся?
<Alagos> [Green]: Правила рассказывают нам притчи о том, что если многократно получать временный бан - можно и перманент подхватить.
<Morf1n> vonderer: у меня только grub.cfg в /boot/grub а в инструкции говорится о grub.conf тоже в этом же разделе. я подозреваю одно и тоже
<Alagos> Кстати, а кому то давали на канале ubuntu-ru перманентный бан когда то?
<vonderer> Morf1n, в какой инструкции?
<Morf1n> vonderer: _http://deconfig.ru/os/linux-loading/
<Morf1n> vonderer: Загрузка Linux и Windows через загрузчик Linux Grub
<Morf1n> внизу
<vonderer> это инструкция про первый груб
<vonderer> а в убунте давно второй
<Alagos> mysqldump -uroot -p***** --all-databases > all_databases.sql - подобной опции достаточно для резервного копирования баз данных на сервере? Их можно будет потом корректно восстановить?
<alex6567> еще через веб морду adminmyphp можно
<alex6567> всем пока
<Morf1n> alex6567: пока
<Alagos> через пхпмайадмин тоже на всякий скопировал
<Alagos> просто в него лезть менее удобно чем в терминал
<inkvizitor68sl> извращенцы
<inkvizitor68sl> пхпмайадмином бэкапить базы
<Alagos> А ты научи как правильно
<vladgobelen> архиватором попробуй)
<Maratich> не
<Alagos> Оо
<Maratich> правильно FOG
<Maratich> сразу систему клонировать
<Maratich> в образ
<vladgobelen> )
<Alagos> )))
<Maratich> и желательно клиент-сервер поднять
<Alagos> Это вообще жирно, но долго, а базы скопировать и накатать - намного быстрее
<vladgobelen> кластер
<inkvizitor68sl> mysqldump есть
<Maratich> а сервер забекапить на облако
<vladgobelen> делаем 5-10 компов
<vladgobelen> полностью идентичные
<inkvizitor68sl> если им правильно пользоваться - он творит чудеса
<vladgobelen> и автосинхронизацию
<Alagos> inkvizitor68sl: А с какими опциями?
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё, если у вас ExtraDB/InnoDB - бэкапилка от перконы просто офигенна
<vladgobelen> В чем плюс - если один комп полетит - еще 4-9 доступны с базами для работы
<inkvizitor68sl> Alagos: --no-create-database --full-queries, каждую базу отдельно, в цикле
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и так далее
<Maratich> умные вы :( мне блокнота хватало
<Alagos> inkvizitor68sl: mysqldump -uroot p**** --all-databases > all.sql - этого достаточно?
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем у меня почитайте, я в синтаксисе навскидку могу ошибаться
<Maratich> в real life блокнота
<inkvizitor68sl> Alagos: это глупо
<inkvizitor68sl> но достаточно
<Alagos> а почему глупо?
<Alagos> Нужно каждую базу отдельно копировать?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Alagos: когда утебя базы большие это не удобно.
<[v-8]_jupiter> ОТдельно намного удобней
<Alagos> mysqldump --tab=/path/to/some/dir --opt --full
<Alagos> А так - оно скопирует их отдельно?
<Alagos> Просто у меня за все время впервые встала задача резервного копирования баз данных. Так что я с радостью выслушаю кто и как делает
<Lynk1> всем прива, помогите плиз нужна прога для интернет телефонии без изображения, короче не скайп
<[v-8]_jupiter> Bash скрипт . В цыкле делает mysqldump ложит их в каталог или заливает на ftp
<Alagos> Lynk1: empathy может
<[v-8]_jupiter> Alagos: вообщем bash+mysqldump +желание + rsync творят чудеса)
<Lynk1> Alagos: эмпати поддерживает интернет телефонию?0_0
<Alagos> Lynk1: что то такое я видел у емпати в описании. Ты проверь.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем до завтра я спать.
<go8765> ктонить пользуется vuze ?
<Alagos> бб
<Alagos> !rsync
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rsync'
<Lynk1> Alagos: ок проверю
<akaBG7> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/119107/
<Alagos> Lynk1: я, кстати, был удивлен этим не меньше чем ты ;(
<akaBG7> 11.04 — лечение иксов под не совсем стандартные разрешения
<Alagos> akaBG7: Дома нужно будет сделать такое. Если что - попрошу тебя напомнить адрес статьи
<go8765> oO utorrent есть для линукса?
<Alagos> Оо
<ftt> go8765 для линукса есть всё
<Alagos> Хз
<go8765> ааа... вижу
<go8765> Пользователи Linux могут запустить µTorrent Server, версию клиента для командной строки. Версия с графическим пользовательским интерфейсом будет выпущена позже в этом году.
<Alagos> Как проверить целостность и работоспособность дампов баз данных?
<akaBG7> окей
<inkvizitor68sl> Alagos: восстанови их в другую базу
<go8765> ftt, всё - это абстракция :)
<ftt> go8765, как и твой звук? ;)
<go8765> ftt, а ты откуда про звук знаешь ? :)
 * go8765  звук сделал меня популярным
<ftt> go8765, уже пол тырнета знает )))
<go8765> ftt, вчера ктото на форуме написал про аналогичную проблемму... а сегодня уже нашёлся доблестный рыцарь, победивший её, который ответил как это чинить... но я пока сегодня не стал чинить - у меня прощание.... 2 месяца как-никак с ним промучался... :)
<ftt> go8765, я тебе уже говорил - давно бы переставил )
<Alagos> inkvizitor68sl: если это делать на том же сервере? То можно просто создать нового пользователя и закинуть в него эту резервную копию?
<go8765> ftt, меня не вдохновляет этот вариант решения :)
<go8765> test
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Есть контакт.
<copyerfiled> всем привет, подскажите прогу для дефрагментации, которая не запортит нтфс разделы
<go8765[away]> teat
<go8765[away]> SergeyIT, ах ты жулик... шифруешся :))))
<SergeyIT> :)
<vonderer> copyerfiled, под виндой дефрагментируй
<inkvizitor68sl> Alagos: нновую базу
<inkvizitor68sl> а не пользователя
<copyerfiled> а скажем тогда утилитка проверки дисков у линукс имеется?
<Alagos> copyerfiled: fdisk, а потом mkfs
<copyerfiled> спасибо. а под виндой вобще страшно туда лезть, уже посмотрел както на разделы, и граба нестало
<Alagos> copyerfiled: стандартная в десктопе дисковая утилита есть.
<copyerfiled> Alagos: спасибо
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled, а ты уверен что дефрагментация необходима?
<copyerfiled> SergeyIT честно говоря, попробовать хочу, но больше уверен что бесполезно, тк винт начал умирать после обновления до 11.04
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled, тогда скорее покупай новый и переноси данные
<copyerfiled> SergeyIT там проблема с выключением возникала, ноут на выключение тратил не менее 5 минут, сначала думал что он не выключается вобще и вырубал принудительно, после чего винт начал хрипеть и теперь система тормозит минут по 10 хотя я просто пытаюсь перейти
<copyerfiled> SergeyIT по индикатору видно что ноут на винт пишет, и видимо неможет нифига записать :(
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled, бывает обороты диска падают и система ждет когда разгонится...
<copyerfiled> мда обидно конечно
<copyerfiled> кстати, может кто знает, ноут досихпор тратит на выключение по 5 минут, причину нашел, неможет отмонтироваться сетевой диск, ноут пытается его безрезультатно опросить потом ждет 300 сек, и потом комп вырубается, как научить ноут сначала отмонтировать Ñ
<copyerfiled> появилась сея гадость после обновления на 11.04 до этого все работало отлично
<inkvizitor68sl> !255 | copyerfiled
<ubuntuhelp> copyerfiled: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<inkvizitor68sl> а тегра2 - адская штука
<inkvizitor68sl> таки играть на ней намного комфортнее, чем на йападе
<copyerfiled> :(
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду ещё в драге всех повздергиваю ^_^
<copyerfiled> обновился до 11.04 теперь при выключении ноут неможет отмонтировать сетевой диск, и выключается не раньше 5 мин, может кто знает как исправить?
<akaBG7> повторяю ссылку, за сим отчаливаю
<akaBG7> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/119107/#comments
<akaBG7> 11.04 — лечение иксов под не совсем стандартные разрешения
<Anton9814> всем доброй ночи
<Alagos> akaBG7: пасиб, полезная статейка
<akaBG7> плюсуйте, и друзьям ссылку на топик давайте 0
<Alagos> )
<Alagos> Имеет ли смысл шифровать корень сервака под хостинг сайтов?
<yurau> hi all
<yurau> я на 11.04 :)
<jham> Alagos: нет
<IDDQD> сырости много ещё?
<jham> зачем вообще шифровать, если ты и так всё через веб в инете показываешь?  ))
<inkvizitor68sl> втф?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, опять тоже самое
<yurau> IDDQD: я загрузился в убунту классический режим. а это гном 2. так что все как в 10.10. на тачпаде скроллинг заработал.
<yurau> IDDQD: сейчас устанавливаю необходимое ПО. оно свежее.
 * IDDQD мается от скуки
<IDDQD> чегоб поковырять интересного, а то бубунта какая то не бубунта (
<Nor8> В кедах глючный нетворк-мэнэджер, как я понимаю. Или я ошибаюсь?
<Alagos> jham: а как же инфа пользователей?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-12
<RUSSIAN-BOY-21> все привет, есть кто?
<|yurau|> IDDQD: glmark2 запусти
<AA--> может кто помочь разобраться с одним элементом css ?
<|yurau|> AA--: только быстро
<Alagos> !ask | AA--
<ubuntuhelp> AA--: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Alagos> А вообще оффтоп, имхо
<|yurau|> AA--: короче сразудаю ответ. тут все написано http://www.w3.org/TR/CSS/propidx.html
<AA--> вот линк http://ushinskiy.ru/test2/location2.htm - прблема в том что футер проваливается а хотя не должен
<AA--> есть ли возомжность как то иправить? я уже запарился :P
<Alagos> И куда футер проваливается?
<AA--> там где копираты под ним лишнее место
<|yurau|> AA--: есть охота. поем потом посмотрю. смотри не засни :)
<trancecore> ночью жрат вредно
<Alagos> а почему абсолют?
<Alagos> дай ему релатив и тот же bottom
<trancecore> чет совсем все спят (
<sharikoff> ну не все..
<vladgobelen> все все
<Alagos> все, совсем все
<sharikoff> просто уже пол девятого утра и спать уже некогда..
<vladgobelen> в пол одиннадцатого *
<trancecore> дак переведите часы =)
<vladgobelen> trancecore: clock
<Alagos> а можно такой же приколяс, только терминальный?
<Alagos> Что бы время прямо в терминале показало)
<sharikoff> date
<vladgobelen> Чтв Май 12 10:44:57 VLAST 2011
<vladgobelen> обожаю квирк
<sharikoff> попсовый он какой то..
<vladgobelen> зато у него есть алиасы и скрипты
<sharikoff> они много где есть
<vladgobelen> например?
<sharikoff> xchat
<sharikoff> weechat
<vladgobelen> они на qt?
<sharikoff> colloguy
<sharikoff> последний на cocoa
<sharikoff> =)
<vladgobelen> мне для кде бы
<vladgobelen> без примесей гнома или гтк
<sharikoff> weechat
<sharikoff> консольный
<sharikoff> оч удобный
<vladgobelen> Понятно, следущий)
<sharikoff> ааа .. теплотрасники =)
<vladgobelen> я крутейшую 9800ГТ 1024 покупал не для консоли
<sharikoff> ну тада ты ошибся с осью
<sharikoff> имхо
<vladgobelen> не думаю)
<sharikoff> хотя да.. убунта жрет мама не горюй
<vladgobelen> нет.. на убунту моего компа нехватает
<vladgobelen> не хватает*
<Alagos> date
<Alagos> !date
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='date'
<sharikoff> мне всегда было интересно поднять на говне рабочую систему
<vladgobelen> Alagos: ставь квирк)) дам скрипт для шелла)
<sharikoff> без тормозов
<sharikoff> а не наоборото покупать железо для оси
<sharikoff> *наоборот
<Alagos> )))
<vladgobelen> в квирке два ужасно плохих момента.. сек
<Alagos> У меня weechat
<Alagos> я думаю здесь тоже есть скрипт для шелла)
<sharikoff> =)
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1053.png  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1052.png
<vladgobelen> первое - правая панель - это блин 10% экрана в никуда уходишь.. убрать ее нельзя
<vladgobelen> 2 - время. цвет или размер сменить нельзя
<vladgobelen> Alagos: ну ищи)
<sharikoff> а чо верхняя панель буквы наезжают друг на друга?
<vladgobelen> А это баг ksnapshot
<vladgobelen> когда он открывается, мгновенно хватает скрин - при этом на панели возникает анимация. Он на ней появляется и раздвигает другие задачи
<sharikoff> там задержка есть
<vladgobelen> лениво
<vladgobelen> это нужно дополнительно одну кнопку тыкать.. ждать
<vladgobelen> нужно вообще на скрипт повесить скрин.. чтобы сразу тык - и давал ссылку
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/117099/fae58234 юнити
<vladgobelen> левая панель лишняя
<vladgobelen> обоина режет глаза.. сливается
<vladgobelen> а вот верхняя панель мне нравится..
<vladgobelen> Но у меня такая же будет скоро.. когда кде 4.6.2 в стабильное попадет..
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/20400/7fb22c
<sharikoff> клиент
<sharikoff> или вот http://itmages.ru/image/view/22158/1a751afe
<vladgobelen> а в твоем левую панель можно наверх перенести?
<vladgobelen> не переношу темные темы
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/21081/f392bc
<sharikoff> вот
<sharikoff> ваще то да
<vladgobelen> а в квирк нет ><
<vladgobelen> столько места пропадает
<vladgobelen> вроде бы казалось - ирк это же чат изначально?
<vladgobelen> а у всех клиентов поголованя беда с дизайном
<yurau> dsfs
<yurau> sssq
<shenmue> тест
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Есть контакт.
<shenmue> утра всем
<akaBG7> 11.04 — лечение иксов под не совсем стандартные разрешения
<akaBG7> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/119107/
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> ухты. про моделайн вспомнили на хабре. ну надоже
<rogi> привет, вопрос идиотский, убунту 11.04 в буке стоит одна плашка памяти 1024, система показывает только 683, где остальное?
<shenmue> а чем ты смотришь ?
<akaBG7> скушала видия карта
<rogi> gnome system monitor
<rogi> тоже думал об этом как аппетит её умерить? и графические эффекты поубавить?
<shenmue> отключай все и ставь опенбокс
<rogi> отключай всё это как?
<rogi> вернее где
<shenmue> у тебя убунту тормозит?
<rogi> ага причём судя по всему ему не хватает оперативки
<shenmue> ставь ксю либо лубунту
<akaBG7> бубунту лучше всего )))
<rogi> пипец)))
<rogi> кубунту знаю
<rogi> опенбокс скачал как его применить то теперь нифига не могу понять в этом гномике)
<shenmue> !openbox
<ubuntuhelp> Openbox — легковесный менеджер окон. Подробнее тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox . Как заменить !Metacity на Openbox см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<Dmitriy1> Здраствуйте люди, помогите пожалуйста!
<Dmitriy1> Здраствуйте люди, помогите пожалуйста! ubuntu 11.04 не могу зайти в запароленные сетевые шары. я в той же рабочей группе, AD - нет. при попытке зайти на сервер пишет что неудалось получить местоположение, хотя со suse и cent всё заходит.
<chapt> попробуй прописать в /etc/samba/smb.conf  такую строчку client lanman auth = yes
<chapt> ну и перегрузи самбу
<Dmitriy1> <chapt> написал, перезагрузил - не помогло
<aleksei`> ку
<verin-> так и не смог поставить не убунту не хубунту на тачку с процом amd k6-2 450
<verin-> вчем может быть проблемма
<golaid> Кто не будь может подсказать как установить adobe flash player 10 на ubuntu 10.04
<Dimka> в центре приложений
<Dimka> есть
<golaid> хм...что та я там не нашел
<golaid> щас гляну еще раз
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<shenmue> flashplugin-nonfree
<golaid> ага..спасибо
<golaid> ))
<SergeyIT> verin-, памяти 64Мб мало
<verin-> щас добавлю, но на память не ругается когда ставлю
<SergeyIT> verin-, надо 500Мб
<paul__> добрый день)
<paul__> возникла проблема...  использовал телефон как флешку, хотел скопировать на него большой файл, но в процессе копирования выдернул телефон. Теперь при подключени к ubuntu он определяется как флешка, но ждать приходитсч минут 5.  Как это лечится?
<shenmue> ты в курсе что так убить мобилу можно да и любую другую флеш?
<paul__> да я ж не специально(
<paul__> просто кабель отошел(
<paul__> это можно вылечить не форматируя тело?
<Dmitriy1> smbclient -L 192.168.1.140
<Dmitriy1> cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.
<Dmitriy1> protocol negotiation failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<Dmitriy1> кто подскажет что это?
<shenmue>  paul__ тело проверял? работает хоть? файлы пробуй на на нем копировать. перемащать. и посмотри сколько места на нем
<paul__> shenmue, все работает как часы, подключается к мандриве без проблем, проблемы только в убунту, видимо потому что из-под нее копировал
<shenmue> а место на флешке?
<paul__> 4,5 Gb из 8 свободно
<shenmue> я про то что тот толстый файл место занял ?
<paul__> ах, да, сразу после того как процесс копирования прервался все файлы и папке в корне флешки стали read-only
<paul__> ну толстый файл отожрал 300 мб, которые благополучно исчезли
<paul__> я бы не заморачивался и просто отформатировал флеш-память на телефоне, но, боюсь потом будут бОльшие проблемы
<shenmue> кроме как альт+ф2 и наутилус -q на ум больше ничего не приходит
<shenmue> потом прицепить мобилу
<paul__> а что делает nautilus -q?
<shenmue> перезапуск наутилуса
<shenmue> он за монтирование отвечает
<paul__> ну это врядли поможет, я копировал на 9.04, была эта проблема, потом поставил 11.04 - проблема осталась
<shenmue> ну я ж не знал
<paul__> а вот если я все же отформатирую - это решит проблему?
<shenmue> не знаю. про бекапъ не забуть
<paul__> а вообще из-за чего такая ерунда может быть? и где мои 300 мб?)
<Aceler> paul__, интересный вопрос, из-за чего такое может быть. Даже не знаю, версию с отошедшим кабелем ведь уже исключили? )
<shenmue> гг
<Aceler> Ну и fsck.vfat в помощь
<Aceler> И свободное место перепроверит, и недопереписанные файлы добьёт
<shenmue> http://cs10941.vkontakte.ru/u6965824/116847986/x_cc72e9d7.jpg
<paul__> WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL*** cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage. Do you really want to continue (y/n)?
<Aceler> Кто реально пользуется Unity, может знает, как там вернуть старое поведение, когда меню приложения показывается постоянно?
<paul__> че-то я очкую xD
<Aceler> paul__, fsck производится на ОТМОНТИРОВАННОЙ флешке.
<Aceler> Правильно очкуешь :)
<shenmue> paul__ man fsck
<shenmue> про бекапьинфы на флешке я говорил уже
<Alagos> Есть доступ к серверу по ssh. Как проверить пойдет на нем х64 серверная унунту или нет?
<dml> всем ку)
<dml> у меня проблема такая, поставил дрова на видеокарту нвидиа 9400 и теперь при загрузке нет сплешскрина а тупо черный экран как это исправить?
<dml> ктонить знает?)
<dml> Помогитеееееееее плииииз
<dml> )
<dml> мдя
<dml> 83 чела незнают как решить одну маленькую проблему=/
<dml> ау люди)
<dml> ппц
<Aceler> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<Aceler> По ссылочке сходи, инструкцию по исправлению Plymouth почитай.
<Aceler> Или забей.
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/8hCQ1 это так сложно ведь
<dml> прикол в том что я так ка там написано и делал вот так то
<dml> дрова врубил через менеджер дров и зделал все шоб исправить сплешскрин по инструкции а он ваще исчез
<dml> ладн ща загуглю
<markmx> а инсайт не ставится в 11.04 и это фигова...
<rubo72> всем привет)
<Atybrc> Q
<sharikoff> ку
<Atybrc> У меня есть вопрос по gcc
<Atybrc> Если я напишу, допустим, hello world на с, в какой формат надо её скомпилить, что бы она выводила это в линуксовую консоль?
<Olzhas> Прив всем
<Atybrc> Q
<Olzhas> есть вопрос по wine поможете?
<Olzhas> ау
<Olzhas> что никого нет?
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> помог?
<Olzhas> кто?
<shenmue> спрашивай
<Olzhas> у меня прога в wine не хочет стваится пишет что модуль не найден хотя в папке лежит этот dll
<Alagos> как определить потянет сервер х64 или нет?
<Olzhas> уже запарился искать в интернете
<shenmue> Alagos поставить и посмотреть
<shenmue> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<shenmue> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Olzhas> У меня установлена версия wine 1.2.2 в ней я хочу установить программу mbtradig desktop. Распаковка проходит успешно. Но в окончании распаковки выходит ошибка что модуль mbdll.dll  не найден.
<Olzhas> так не правильно
<shenmue> mbdll.dll это наверное от самой программы
<shenmue> думаю что в проге косяк. а не в вайне
<Olzhas> да и эта библиотека лежит таки там где и должна лежать.. т.е. windowc/temp/mbtrading.... но я не понимаю почему этот модуль не находится я пытался в ручную распаковывать установочный файл и скидывал этот dll  в ту папку где якобы не находит установщик. А тÐ
<Olzhas> но на windows она нормально ставилась
<Olzhas> я и с интернета так же перекачивал думая что битый exe
<Alagos> shenmue: для того что бы поставить нужно ехать в хостинг центр
<Alagos> shenmue: потому желательно было бы сразу все решит
<Atybrc> Надо было всё-таки сразу на форуме посмотреть :)
<Atybrc> Но теперь непонятно что делать с бинарником
<Olzhas> <shenmue>   а можно эту программу самому распаковать или это слишком сложно?
<shenmue> если в винде у тебя есть то скопируй папку с прогой и пробуй запустить
<User626[web]> есть кто живой
<User626[web]> люди помогите с парой вопросов
<User626[web]> аллоооо
<Olzhas> !фыл
<Olzhas> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Olzhas> 1q
<Olzhas> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<User626[web]> океееей
<Olzhas> Скопировал вообще ничего не происходит. То есть нажимаю открыть exe и ничего не происходит
<User626[web]> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена Ubuntu 11.04 . /Я пытаюсь создать пользователся с минимальными правами  нужно что бы у него было всего 3 кнопки и никаких лишних возможностей лазать по меню
<User626[web]> как это правильно сделать \
<|yurau|> User626[web]: уделить все лишние программы
<User626[web]> <|yurau|> меня волнуют лишник конпки и меню
<trancecore> User626[web]: http://linuxfresh.info/?p=42 непрокатит?
<|yurau|> отредактируй меню
<Olzhas> shenmue вы тут?
<User626[web]> <trancecore> а можно как то проще закрыть меню для обыкновенного юзера?
<aurodionov> просто убери его
<trancecore> в гугле есть всо
<User626[web]> ну гугл это понятно ...думал здесь проще спросить
<User626[web]> просто убрать это как |?
<_GerarD_> Всем привет!
<_GerarD_> Ребят слетели иксы после установки дров на АТИ и обновления системы
<_GerarD_> дрова проприетарные
<_GerarD_> Что делать?
<trancecore> _GerarD_  http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=96649.0
<crazymouse> User626[web]: поиши инфокиоск на убунту к примеру, есть еще такая бяка pessulus не пробовал но вроде все по простому
<SergeyIT> _GerarD_, ты ж не новенький! Где данные?
<_GerarD_> trancecore спасибо
<_GerarD_> SergeyIT не пали контору, чувак поставил убунту, Обновил, поставил дрова... а я с АТИ вообще никак, у меня и на ноуте нвидиа и на стационарном
<_GerarD_> я ему дал ссылку, пусть читает, иначе сам ничему не научится...
<trancecore> подскажите чего полезного поковырять в бубунте можно?) немогу ничего не ковырять пальцы ломит)
<SergeyIT> ядро
<Atybrc> Подскажите аналог виндовой функции system ("cls") для линукса?
<SergeyIT> Atybrc, это не clear ?
<Atybrc> Знал бы я, не спрашивал
<Atybrc> Счас попробую
<Atybrc> Оно!
<Atybrc> Спасибо
<Atybrc> Буду знать
<SergeyIT> Atybrc, знал бы  system ("cls"), тоже не спрашивал бы ))
<Atybrc> Торпеда входит-выходит входит-выходит
<SergeyIT> санитарыыы!
<trancecore> зачем тебе санитары? 0_о
<skalmi> Подскажите кто знает почему интернет пропадет? Я залогинен под одним пользователем, потом логинюсь под другим пользователем. У второго нет иконки сети. Если я сделаю логаут первого пользователя сеть пропадёт. Как такое полечить?
<Snowdrift> кто нибудь может подсказать как в ubuntu 11.04 подключится к виндовой или к самбовской шаре, в 10.10 было подключение к серверу
<Snowdrift> skalmi, может у этого пользователя нет прав юзать моджем там или сетевуху
<skalmi> Snowdrift, есть у него все права. Там два равнозначных пользователя
<Snowdrift> skalmi,  как к интернету подключается
<Snowdrift> vpn поди
<skalmi> Snowdrift WiFi
<SergeyIT> trancecore, не мне, а Атыбрс'у
<Clay1> кто нибудь работал с iscsi или таргетами?
 * trancecore заскучал
<alex6567> привет всем! в гимпе как нибудь можно тень сделать?
<crazymouse> alex6567: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/artic/gimp/index.html первая строка гугля
<alex6567> cенькс
<shenmue> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<SergeyIT> shenmue, будь здоров! )
<shenmue> я не чихал
<shenmue> (=
<shenmue> но спасибо
<zoi> Всем добрый вечер!
<go8765> zoi, добрый день)
 * go8765  у некоторых сейчас 3 часа :)
 * zoi только приехал с работы
<zoi> Ну рассказывайте как жизнь протекает?) а как обычно тишина =/
<zoi> *то
<shenmue> ну одним словом так
<alex6567> зацените обоину http://s1.ipicture.ru/Gallery/Viewfull/4455090.html
<shenmue> умвр
<alex6567> сам сделал
<alex6567> давно хотел узнать
<alex6567> клавиши win можно заставить чтонибудь полезное делать?
<zoi> Да
<yurau> alex6567: ета клавиша называется super
<shenmue> alex6567, вырезал из разных фоток фигурки и влепил на одну
<Aceler> alex6567, повесь на них третий уровень
<shenmue> yurau называется lin
<shenmue> =)
<yurau> линь
<go8765> alex6567, у меня эта клавиша переключает раскладки)
<zoi> shenmue: Гуд обоина =)
<yurau> что-то с каждым релизом народу на канале не прибавляется
 * TomFarr выложил 100 уе на рекламу...
<zoi> Я таки подумал и не стал обновляться)
<yurau> zoi: почему?
<zoi> yurau: юнити падает дико. У знакомого стоит 11.04, говорит, лучше б не обновлялся
<shenmue> zoi, я лично вижу что разрешение некторых элементов отличается. так же угоол наклона предметов. так же тень еще подводит
<yurau> zoi: я на новый ноут 11.04 поставил. там есть режим убунту классик это гном 2
<zoi> yurau: Я не ставил одинадцатую, поэтому не могу пока ничего сказать
<yurau> zoi: разницы с 10.10 нет только ядро новое
<zoi> Я на 10.04
<alex6567> исходники однако не все hd
<alex6567> жаль конечно
<shenmue> а что дает выбор третьего уровня?
<yurau> у меня хаос начался. 4 компа в комнате
<alex6567> на первый раз сойдет
<zoi> Ладно пойду поваляюсь на диване под "Мельницу" =) а то с работы уставший. Буду через пол часика_
<User896[web]> alex6567: классная обоина, уже на столе
<TomFarr> похоже первый рабочий стол достиг предела своих возможностей, пора пеезжать на второй но оперативы осталось 100Метров..
<yurau> TomFarr: какие окна наоткрывал?
<ZaPik> нелегкое это дело - срезы репозиториев раздавать =)
<ZaPik> нет желающих посидировать? ))
<TomFarr> yurau, мозилла с сотней вкладок, хром скайп, пиджин, файлзилла, пара наутилусов, калькулятор и терминал с удаленным ссш постоянно ведущий лог...
<shenmue> зачем это если проще самому срез сделать?
<ZaPik> проще(быстрее) - стянуть срез с торрентов, на нормальной скорости. а уже самому обновить его
<shenmue> то есть по сути опять скачать такое же колличество пакетов =)
<ZaPik> за 10 дней "просрочки" обновлений натекало меньше гига )
<shenmue> у меня о репах провайдер позаботился
<ZaPik> вот у меня у провайлера лревние репы)
<shenmue> кстати щас офигел. фпс в вов 65 кадров оО нав инде такого небыло даже
<ZaPik> игрульки на лине шустрее бегают)
<ZaPik> стар2 щас качаю
<shenmue> это во вторых иксах запустил. а на первых опера, гаджим компиз и прочяя лабуда
<ZaPik> компиз сразу вырубил
<ZaPik> имхо,лишнее )
<shenmue> у меня rgba и мне нря плавающие окна. остальное выключенно
<ZaPik> кстати старкрафт 2 не пробовал,случаем?
<shenmue> нет
<aurodionov> я под столом валятся
<aurodionov> Ник: Eva
<aurodionov> Имя: Катюшка
<aurodionov> Фамилия: Емельянова
<aurodionov> Дом: Казань
<aurodionov> Пол: Мужской
<aurodionov> Возраст: 19
<san4o> aurodionov: ну и что, мож с инглишем еще туговато в человека male -  female еще не розличает
<aurodionov> san4o, может ,но всеравно улыбнуло
<adminn> как жесткий диск примонтировать "навсегда"?
<san4o> adminn: мож паялиником ... =)
<san4o> паяльником
<hivemind_> ку
<ZaPik> через /etc/fstab
<hivemind_> Изначально в /dev по команде ls | grep USB нет ничего
<adminn> ок почитаю
<hivemind_> Подсоединяю скайлинковский модем - появляется ttyUSB0 и ttyUSB1, что из них, собсна, модем?
<ZaPik> оба
<hivemind_> А в wvdial.conf что указывать?
<ZaPik> любой
<chapt> http://community.asplinux.ru/documents/guide/inet-scripts.html#main2
<All-knowing1> привет
<All-knowing1> Что-то сломалось в новой убунте,  перестала монтироваться флешка телефона.
<All-knowing1> lsusb видит телефон.
<go8765> All-knowing1, фстаб - редактировал или нет ?
<All-knowing1> ничего не трогал
<All-knowing1> на втором ноуте стоит 10.04 все работает как надо
<All-knowing1> а фотик  монтируется как оптический привод, соответственно без прав на запись
<ZaPik> ыыы)
<go8765> All-knowing1, попробуй запусти наутилус с судо
<ZaPik> я вот че счижу думаю.. ) такого уровня понимания проблемы у вендо-юзеров никогда не будет)
<go8765> ZaPik, каково - таково ?
<All-knowing1> go8765: запускал,  без изменений, но оптический привод теперь с правами на запись.
<verin-> при установки хубунту пишет кернел паник фатал ерор нет синхронизации
<verin-> кто знает что это?
<vladgobelen> verin-: ядро печалится
<SergeyIT> verin-, ты чего и на что ставишь?
<vladgobelen> перепроверь сумму образа
<go8765> All-knowing1, а ошибку при попытке примонтировать даёт какуюнить?
<All-knowing1> verin-:  Ядро в панике:)
<hivemind_> Кстати да, диск перед установкой надо на ошибки проверять
<ZaPik> umask
<ZaPik> надо смотреть
<verin-> ставлю все на тот же дохлый комп с амд л6-2 450
<Aceler> Волшебные чудеса, а кто знает, что случилось в новой убунте с треем?
<Aceler> Иконки пропадают
<verin-> хубунту 6
<chelaxe> help me
<go8765> hivemind_, а как это сделать ?
<SergeyIT> verin-, 64 Мб? А какую версию убунты?
<verin-> 6.06
<chelaxe> я тут сервер нарыл поставил убунту сервер 10.04
<hivemind_> go8765, тащемта перед установкой бубунты есть пункт меню "проверка на ошибки"
<hivemind_> А если ставить через live
<chelaxe> поставил ламп днс и опенссш
<hivemind_> CD, то через nautilus
<All-knowing1> go8765:  он даже в /dev не появляется
<go8765> hivemind_,  :) точно )
<chelaxe> теперь вопрос как мне запустить на нем 3 сайта чтобы они работали в нете у меня один белый ип
<ZaPik> бррр, в апаче есть отдельный момент в конфиге
<chelaxe> я полагаю виртуальные хосты
<ZaPik> точно
<verin-> <SergeyIT> да 64 метра, хп норм ставится
<verin-> правда ставил урезаную
<chelaxe> это я еще понимаю
<ZaPik> только вроде как не всегда грамотно пашет
<SergeyIT> verin-, а какие требования на 6.06?
<chelaxe> уфф
<go8765> All-knowing1,   а в /медиа появляется?
<NGE01> кто занаком с игрой Мass effect 1, не грузит сохранения
<akita> NGE01: это серьезная проблема
<verin-> требований чет не нашел
<akita> об этом стоит написать на канале
<chelaxe> да еще вопрос обновился спомощью апт-гет упдейт потом упгрейд а как заставить его линух ядро обновить он мне пишет что оставил их без изменения
<akita> я бы даже багрепорт оформил
<chelaxe> на десктопе я просто через менеджер обновления это делал
<chelaxe> а на серве что то не могу додуматься
<verin-> в 11.04 при установке Alternate вот это The Alternate Install CD only requires you to have 64 MB RAM at install time.
<ZaPik> указывай имена пакетов для обновления
<shenmue> apt-get dist-upgrade
<verin-> я так понимаю она должна встать но не идет
<chelaxe> дист-упгрейд это убгрейд дистриба?
<ZaPik> дист-апгрейд ему до 11.04 обновит)
<chelaxe> мне только ядро обновить надо
<hivemind_> Да
<All-knowing1> go8765:   Сложно сказать.  потому что у  меня в медиа  целая куча устройств usb, usb0 ..........  usb7
<hivemind_> chelaxe, а ты скачай и пересобери вручную))
<All-knowing1> go8765:   при отключении/ подключении изменений их колическтва нет
<chelaxe> совет подобный ты машину не покупай а собери сам
<ZaPik> это для гентушников)
<go8765> All-knowing1,   ну это скорее всего по тому что у тебя ivman стоит. я его у себя вчера удалил) была похожая проблема)
<NGE01> akita, ну да потому что я уже неделе две играю, а все переигрывать просто не реально
<ZaPik> пробуй апт-гет инсталл линух-ядро-такое-то
<akita>  apt-get dist-upgrade
<akita> ну
<verin-> отправлю эту тачку сегодня прямо в ад
<ZaPik> нафиг ему дистр то обновлять)
<akita> так он все остальное обновил уже
<chelaxe> ппц
<go8765> All-knowing1,   закопипасть свой фстаб
<akita> там от дистра одно ядро и обновится
<All-knowing1> go8765: нет,  ivman  не стоит:)
<chelaxe> он пишет оставил пакет линух ядро такое то без изменения
<ZaPik> почисти кэш пакетов
<ZaPik> ребутнись в конце концов)
<chelaxe> в десктопе я это делал через менеджер и все вставало
<akita> chelaxe: как ты это делал через менегер?
<ZaPik> менеджер обновлений умеет дистр обновлять
<akita> apt-get тоже
<akita> apt-get dist-upgrade ну
<hivemind_> Да dist-то туту причём?
<All-knowing1> go8765:  http://pastebin.com/Vpin95vS
<akita> притом что в этих ваших убунтах
<akita> ряд пакетов обновляются только этой командой
<akita> в числе них — ядро
<ZaPik> о_О
<akita> а остальные пакеты он уже обновил апгрейдом и апдейтом
<adminn> akita а у вас другая Убунта?:-)
<go8765> я убунту пыталя обновить так :  do-release-upgrade
<akita> у нас другая Гента
<ZaPik> а я боюсь гентушников
<ZaPik> =)
<hivemind_> akita, ядро ставится вообще через синаптик или аптитуд, как обычный .deb-пакет
<hivemind_> Я просто не помню, как он называется
<go8765> All-knowing1,   закопипасть на убунтовский сайт плиз)
<ZaPik> я так и написал
<ZaPik> апт-гет инсталл линух-генерик-тротото
<All-knowing1> go8765:   адрес дай:)
<ZaPik> линух-кернел-генерик
<go8765> All-knowing1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<All-knowing1> go8765: http://paste.ubuntu.com/606495/
<hivemind_> E: Не удалось найти пакет linux-generic-trototo
<hivemind_> Тююю
<ZaPik> не так же дословно то
<ZaPik> щас скажу название
<All-knowing1> hivemind_:  придется подключать левые репы:)
<vladgobelen> hivemind_: у вас есть поиск по кэшу.. эпт-кэш сиарч чтоли
<ZaPik>   linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic
<go8765> All-knowing1,  это весь? у тебя только убунта стоит ?
<ZaPik> linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic
<hivemind_> Ага
<All-knowing1> go8765:  ну да
<hivemind_> Вот оно ядро, только первый пакет обязателен вроде только для сборки приложений из исходников
<ZaPik> вот второй ставь
<ZaPik> апт-гет инсталл
<hivemind_> Слушай, вроде как это другой чел попросил помочь, а не я:D
<Aceler> Мды, в общем, убунтушники опять красавчики: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/767095
<hivemind_> Ладно, я пошёл
<ZaPik> ыы)
<go8765> All-knowing1,   точно - не могу сказать как решить проблему твою... может стоит попробовать поставить ivman?
<vladgobelen> Aceler: А можно для столяров кратко что за баг?
<All-knowing1> go8765: ivman  он тянет за собой hal  , может и правда поможет
<ZaPik> vladgobelen, QT прилождения в трее косячат. иконки 1х1 пиксель
<ZaPik> данный косяк дико напрягает,кстати)
<vladgobelen> ааа.. ясно.. тут было много жалоб на трей
<ZaPik> вообще qt что то много косяков имеет
<ZaPik> в скайпе до сих пор автовход не могу сделать
<vladgobelen> хм.. у меня нет косяков.. kde 4.4.5
<ZaPik> ну под кедами может и не косячит)
<vladgobelen> ))
<ZaPik> а под гномом галок для автовхода не видно
<go8765> ZaPik,  у меня заходит..
<shenmue> vladgobelen не в курсе для видео конференций есть что то в лине?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: хм.. а ведь было же чтото.. вспомнить бы
<ZaPik> shenmue есть
<ZaPik> щас ссыль дам
<ZaPik> openmeetings вроде
<shenmue> я просто гуглю. там одни сервера
<Aceler> ZaPik, там не только QT-based, но много именно Qt-шных приложений
<vladgobelen> да, без Qt никуда)
<ZaPik> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3053657
<mozillaman> Народ подскажи как на локальный сервер кубунту залить базу мускл на 100мб? У меня в пхпадмине не получается и по советам прямо из консоли тоже
<ZaPik> что за ошибки? )
<mozillaman> ZaPik: позже напишу когда заново все перепробую)
<ZaPik> ну тогда выгружаю телепатический модуль )
<mozillaman> ZaPik: ок)) загрузиш потом) какая команда кстате на загрузку модуля?? а то и мне бы не помешал))
<Aceler> mozillaman, modprobe, надо понимать
<ZaPik>  угу
<ZaPik> telepathy
<mozillaman> угу как на баше pryamyeruki.dll и mozgi.dll но у нас пожалуй pryamyeruki.so и mozgi.so
<ZaPik>  so.6
<mozillaman> ZaPik: ?
<Aceler> Скорее .ko
<mozillaman> Aceler: а что такое .ko ? я встречался пока что только с сошками
<ZaPik> libhands.so.6
<Aceler> mozillaman, объекты ядра
<mozillaman> ZaPik: и такого я не видел)
<Aceler> Т.е. библиотеки
<All-knowing>  у когонить есть девайс с wm6 ?  он монтируется у вас на 11.04?
<SergeyIT> mozillaman, либы надо статически линковать и все будет норм.
<mozillaman> Aceler: Ааа) не не ковырялся в ядре)
<Aceler> All-knowing, WinowMaker? O_o
<ZaPik> mozillaman, полагаю от архитектуры зависит) у меня на амд64 полно)
<mozillaman> ZaPik: амд но 32 разрядная
<All-knowing> Aceler:   windiws mobile 6
<ZaPik> ну вот)
<anonymus> Порою заметишь вдруг:
<anonymus> Пыль затемнила зеркало,
<anonymus> Сиявшее чистотой.
<anonymus> Вот он, открылся глазам -
<anonymus> Образ нашего мира!
<ZaPik> *.iso ?
<ZaPik> universe.iso
<SergeyIT> палата №6
<TomFarr> Как затавить файлзиллу залазить в архивы? И вообще это реально? А может есть файловый менеджер который умеет это плюсом к соединению по sftp ftp?
<anonymus> никак lftp
<mozillaman> серваки вов кто то делал??
<Fredy_BackSlash> Привет Всем.
<ZaPik> да
<ZaPik> на классике - вовему, на личкинге мангос)
<mozillaman> ZaPik: делал?
<Fredy_BackSlash> с OpenVZ ктонить работал?
<ZaPik> че их делать.. скачал,сконфигурил и запустил)
<ZaPik> я их исопльзовал,так сказать)
<mozillaman> ZaPik: слуш такая трабла не могу применить скрипт дев патч(( error: src/bindings/CMakeLists.txt: patch does not apply
<anonymus> expect все умеет
<ZaPik> на форуме мангоса смотрел?
<ZaPik> вообще, я б советовал готовую сборку взять) с минимальным набором нужных патчей)
<mozillaman> ZaPik: ща погуглил ничего нету вроде error: patch failed: src/bindings/CMakeLists.txt:16
<Fredy_BackSlash> vzctl start 101 выжает ошибку Configure veth devices: veth101.0 Unable to create veth: File exists
<ZaPik> номер строки то убери с запроса)
<anonymus> цит--[#] Ответ на: Дополнительные данные от Kpoxman 11.05.2011 14:31:52
<anonymus> Re: Дополнительные данные
<anonymus>  
<anonymus> нашел слабое место
<anonymus> UBUNDU
<anonymus> anonymous (12.05.2011 17:18:38)
<mozillaman> всмысле?
<User891[web]> не подскажете, почиму при обновлении  убунты по дефаулту думаю с наших зеркал скорость ооочень маленькая?
<Fredy_BackSlash> Какой такой файл по его мнению существует для интерфейса veth101
<mozillaman> ZaPik: всмысле?
<ZaPik> мангос или тринити?
<User891[web]> канал 10 мб
<mozillaman> ZaPik: мангос
<Fredy_BackSlash> User891[web]: наверное потому-что они по дефаулту. там таких обновляльщиков милионы
<ZaPik> http://ru-mangos.ru/showthread.php?t=72&page=2
<User891[web]> )) если на офф перейти быстрее будет?
<anonymus> настоящий задр^Wджедай не нуждается в жалких обновлениях
<User891[web]> я про репу
<Fredy_BackSlash> User891[web]: офф это что?
<User891[web]> сменить на репозитарий
<Fredy_BackSlash> мне-бы по OpenVZ  кто подсказал
<ZaPik> mozillaman, там на первой странице смотри список пакетов. возможно,бида в этом
<mozillaman> ZaPik: ща посотрю))
<ZaPik> ну и в целом там ветка дельная
<User891[web]> на гы
<User891[web]> us
<User891[web]> а не с наших тянуть
<Fredy_BackSlash> User891[web]: пробуй
<mozillaman> ZaPik: слуш немного не врубился а как мир заселить?? всмысле я понял что нужна база скачал даже ytdb но не могу залить как ты заливал не подскажеш?
<ZaPik> нпс в базах мангоса
<User891[web]> а вов как лучше в никсах загрузить?
<User891[web]> борщем?
<ZaPik> через вайн без пробблем пашет) все по дефолту)
<User891[web]> норм
<mozillaman> ZaPik: я просто поднимал серв а там пусто и нету никого.. как мне загрузить базу эту что бы мир был заселен?
<ZaPik> фпс больше чем в винде раза в полтора)
<ZaPik> я название базы не вспомню, но это мускульная база )
<ZaPik> таблица точнее
<ZaPik> ща пошукаю ссылку
<User891[web]> я просто тормазнул, взял карту на 2 месяца, а триалку не сменил на полную и тупил неделю не мог кей зарегить))
<ZaPik> я на триале 20 лвл прокачал и забил на офф)
<adminn> Существуют для Линя программы для дефрагментации?В репе по ходу нет
<ZaPik> а что зафрагментировалось? ехт4 ? =))
<mozillaman> оО
<adminn> просто интересно
<SergeyIT> adminn, cp с диска на диск
<ZaPik> не фрагментируется ехт4 вроде как
 * zoi желает всем Доброй ночи! Увидимся!
<Fredy_BackSlash> adminn: Я ext3 дефрагментировал на рабочем диске,  хорошо бекап остался :-)
<User891[web]> а генту можно рядом с семеркой ставить7
<User891[web]> ?
<ZaPik> нет
<ZaPik> семерку вообще ставить нельзя
<yurau> новости в инете не желаете почитать?http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30540
<User891[web]> жаль увлекса в virtualbox
<User891[web]> почиму нельзя семерку?
<ZaPik> потому что семерка - это не unix-way
<User891[web]> жена юзает
<ZaPik> ыы)
<ZaPik> я подругу быстро на убунти перевел) плавающими окнами и кубом раб стола)))
<User891[web]> куб уже не рабит в юнити
<SergeyIT> кто пробовал openSuse11.5?
<alex6567> gtkmm3.0
<alex6567> кто нить компилить пробовал
<alex6567> сьюз как сьюз убунта лучше
<yurau> SergeyIT: я пробовал 10.03, 11.0 после перешел на убунту
<vonderer> SergeyIT, э, 11.5?
<SergeyIT> yurau, я старые тоже пробовал... и тоже на убунте остановился
<vonderer> самая свежая же 11.4 вроде
<SergeyIT> vonderer, к 5 номеру журнала линукс формат, на диске...
<Fredy_BackSlash> неужели никто не знает что с этим veth делать почему он не поднимается?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Fredy_BackSlash: ты пробовал гуглить?))
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: пробовал и гуглить и яндексить не нашел решения
<all-knowing_> Хай
<[v-8]_jupiter> Fredy_BackSlash: у тебя в конфиге есть файл?
<[v-8]_jupiter> для твоего контейнера
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: у меня этих файлов
<[v-8]_jupiter> не понял я тебя)
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: Совственно, сейчас вот интерфейс таки поднялся, удалил в файле конфига контейнера все что касалось сети вручную, и создал заново, контенйнер зарустился, но вот не пингуется как должен был
<[v-8]_jupiter> У тебя в sysctl.conf все прописано?
<[v-8]_jupiter> То что на сайте пишут)
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: да
<[v-8]_jupiter> Давай тогда свои конфиги показывай
<[v-8]_jupiter> у тебя маршрутизация похоже не работает
<[v-8]_jupiter> SELINUX=disabled отключен?
<Fredy_BackSlash> Собственно есть у меня два контейнера один на OpenVZ а другой на KVM Сначала с было настраивал сеть в OpenVZ контейнер через nat, и все уже работало, потом я создал KVM контейнер и в нем через nat работать не захотело, я сернул настройки хоста какие бу
<Fredy_BackSlash> ли сначала исделал KVM контейнер через бридж, сейчас он работает нормально, но OpenVZ контейнер  не хочет работать так-же через бридж
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: Работает, отключен
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: Какие именно конфиги показать?
<[v-8]_jupiter> proxmox используешь наверно?
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: да
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот зачем)
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: он что не может одновременно нормально держать сеть для OpenVZ и KVM боксов?
<newnix48> всем привет, я новый лузер в линухе))
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: Нужна панелька, а proxmox понравился
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: если для OpenVZ боксов нельзя поднять сеть по бриджу как и для KVM Я могу конечно все на KVM перенести, но лучше-бЫ так, там уже сайты поднял в боксе
<[v-8]_jupiter> kvm это не контейнер)) Можно поднять
<[v-8]_jupiter> У тебя я так понимаю openvz не добавляет в bridge
<[v-8]_jupiter> brctl addif vzbr0 veth101.0   только под себя подправь
<[v-8]_jupiter> ip route add 192.168.101.1 dev vzbr0
<[v-8]_jupiter> Обратно же для себя подправляй
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: # brctl show
<Fredy_BackSlash> bridge name     bridge id               STP enabled     interfaces
<Fredy_BackSlash> vmbr1           8000.e41f13e500be       no              eth1
<Fredy_BackSlash>                                                         tap102i1d0
<Fredy_BackSlash>                                                         veth101.0
<Fredy_BackSlash> добавило похоже
<[v-8]_jupiter> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Fredy_BackSlash> ubuntuhelp: понял, больше не буду
<[v-8]_jupiter> route -n
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: tap это от второй машины которая в KVM запушена
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: у меня на одной сетевой карте задано 8 IP адересов, один на сам сервер 7 остальных на контейнеры openvz и виртуальные машины KVM
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: route -n только основная сеть и основной шлюз прописаны
<[v-8]_jupiter> ip route add 192.168.101.1 dev vmbr1  только ip подправь
<TomFarr> Есть кака то прога десктопная для анализа логов апатча, что бы выкачивать лог в нее вставлять и анализировать
<TomFarr> cat не предлагать
<[v-8]_jupiter> куда он?_ ) Это я его так
<[v-8]_jupiter> во вернулся
<[v-8]_jupiter> Fredy_BackSlash: добавил маршрут?
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: Блин я вылетел.
<[v-8]_jupiter> ip route add 192.168.101.1 dev vmbr1  только ip подправь
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: машина вод KVM и без маршрута работает-же
<[v-8]_jupiter> ето kvm
<Fredy_BackSlash> IP виртуальной машины прописывать?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: Добавил но пинги не появились
<[v-8]_jupiter> машина то хоть запущена
<[v-8]_jupiter> всмысле контейнер
<[v-8]_jupiter> покажи вывод route -n
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: куда вы там пропали) ?
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: Конфиги сети длоя хоста и машинЫ http://pastebin.com/3cQZ5jE1  http://pastebin.com/Z1UGXR14
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: роут http://pastebin.com/HsnBG38A
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: а ведь KVM и и без роутов работает
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: должны были уже оплатить. ЩА напишу
<Fredy_BackSlash> есть быстрый сповоб переноса с OpenVZ в KVM &
<Fredy_BackSlash> ?
<vonderer> TomFarr, анализировать мозгом надо
<vonderer> полезные инструменты: cat, grep, egrep, sort, uniq
<[v-8]_jupiter> Fredy_BackSlash: розрулим и proxmox твой , меня просто отвлекают сейчас
<alex6567> замечательно компилится
<Fredy_BackSlash> vonderer: egrep = grep -e ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Fredy_BackSlash: для переноса возьми сделай полный backup системы и розверни уже в kvm
<vonderer> Fredy_BackSlash, ну да
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: И как его сделать?/развернуть
<alex6567> а конфиг видюхи
<inkvizitor68sl> Fredy_BackSlash: есть.
<inkvizitor68sl> Fredy_BackSlash: rm -rf вдску в опен вз
<inkvizitor68sl> и быстренько всё поставить в KVM
<inkvizitor68sl> ручками
<Fredy_BackSlash> inkvizitor68sl: Там не быстренько, там 200 гиг сайтов
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а может http://debian.pro/202
<[v-8]_jupiter> Или не
<inkvizitor68sl> я уже дал ответ на вопрос.
<inkvizitor68sl> можете не ковыряться
<inkvizitor68sl> мигрировать с openvz на kvm нагорячую не получится. только ручной перенос файлов.
<inkvizitor68sl> и ручная установка системы
<inkvizitor68sl> так как в openvzшной системе и ядро то не всегда есть
<inkvizitor68sl> на диске
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: мда верно(
<Fredy_BackSlash> inkvizitor68sl: грустно
<Fredy_BackSlash> inkvizitor68sl: [v-8]_jupiter: Может получится так сеть разрулить
<skai> тааааакс
<skai> повторю запрос на пользователей мегафоновскими 3жи модемами
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: модель?
<skai> не в этом дело
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: а чего?
<skai> мне заставить пиджин видеть сеть от мобайл партнера,а не от нетворк манагера
<skai> хотца учет трафика нормальный и баланс.
<skai> никто не дружил их?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Fredy_BackSlash: кстати а в самом контейнере что за настройки прописаны?
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: я кидал ссылку на конфиг
<Fredy_BackSlash> http://pastebin.com/Z1UGXR14
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: там CentOs если имеет значение
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: вообще где в каком конфиге в системе говорится о том, какое соединени видеть будет прога?есть аткое?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: оО
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: а нафига ты вообще поставил эту...эээ....
<inkvizitor68sl> бяку!
<inkvizitor68sl> wvdial же
<skai> она няша.можно и через нее и через нм стандартный
<skai> ни единого глюка.но если в ней соединение поднять - система видит.браузер видит.а пиджин и эмпати говорят, что нет сети (потому что в нм ее нет)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: коннектись через wvdial
<inkvizitor68sl> и всё они увидят
<skai> неа
<skai> надо нм вырезать для этого
<inkvizitor68sl> ненадо
<inkvizitor68sl> я то свой модем цепляю
<[v-8]_jupiter> Fredy_BackSlash: попробуй шлюзом в контейнере указать свой хост машину
<skai> я пробовал.надо.все кроме емпати увидело сеть.при подъеме через партнер же тоже ппп0 создается спокойно
<skai> мне нуно именно партнер цепануть.наверное надо сносить нм и заменит его на чтото.но на что
<sharikoff>  з=х
<sharikoff>   
<skai> з не равно х
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: у меня пиджин видит сеть
<skai> это две разные буквы
<skai> у мну тоже.через нм если подрубать
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня через wvdial видит
<skai> но через нм нет няшной кнопки проверить баланс
<skai> ввдиал - костыль
<skai> нафига городить костыль
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ну так чо там с исошнегом? может зарядишь?)
<XuMuK> skai, ку
<skai> без него все работает через нм.но хотца то через партнер
<XuMuK> sharikoff, ку tambien)
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: Попробовал не помогает
<sharikoff> прива
<sharikoff> кто ботовод
<sharikoff> скиньте работающий скрипт поиска
<[v-8]_jupiter> Поругайте за скрипт http://paste.pro/1614218   стоит перепписывать используя функции?
<skai> sharikoff: грина спроси
<sharikoff> skai: у него не пашет
<skai> sharikoff: у него все работает
<skai> sharikoff: !g а не !гугл
<sharikoff> на канале во всяком случае
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: поиска по чему?
<sharikoff> по интернету
<vladgobelen> оО
<Sibrand> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sibrand, Понг понг понг...
<[v-8]_jupiter> Fredy_BackSlash: vzctl set 101 --netif_add eth0,,,,vmbr1 --save вот на wiki openvz пишут
<Sibrand> Всем привет,подскажите книги по  Java
<[v-8]_jupiter> нужно добавить
<Escsun> Sibrand, зачем же этот мега тормоз)
<[v-8]_jupiter> только eth0 убери
<[v-8]_jupiter> там вроде само должно все прописать
<Sibrand> Escsun вы не Java программист?
<[v-8]_jupiter> при старте виртуалке
<Escsun> Sibrand, даж не собирался, глянуть код мне хватило
<Sibrand> А есть Java программисты?
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: в общем решил воставить лучше еще одну  машину KVM И перенесу сайты туда, ну его нафиг етот OpenVZ
<Sibrand> Escsun а что в коде не так?Синтаксис?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Fredy_BackSlash: не хочешь попробовать?))
<[v-8]_jupiter> То что выше писал)
<[v-8]_jupiter> а вообще лучше не юзать proxmox
<[v-8]_jupiter> есть же для kvm обвертка virt-lib
<[v-8]_jupiter> мшкыр
<[v-8]_jupiter> virsh
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: уже что только не пробовал, больше не буду пока установлю новый бокс как закончу может попробую
<Fredy_BackSlash> [v-8]_jupiter: а откуда virsh ставится?
<MagicLover1> test
<ubuntuhelp> MagicLover1, Fail!
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а как в конки силу сигнала от ppp0 выложить?
<MagicLover1> Sirband, а что ты хочешь?
<sharikoff> силу? =)
<Sibrand> MagicLover1 книги по java
<MagicLover1> Сам пытался найти в крупных магазинах - нифига.
<MagicLover1> Я в Питере живу.
<MagicLover1> Подозреваю, что всё обучение выходит в описание классов и всё.
<MagicLover1> Все описания классов есть в документации.
<Sibrand> MagicLover1 http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3817476/
<Sibrand> что думаешь про эту книгу
<Sibrand> ?
<MagicLover1> 14 евро?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ты случайно не zsh пользуешсо?
<inkvizitor68sl> ytn
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<MagicLover1> Я бы взял. Халява....
<XuMuK> skai, а ты?
<MagicLover1> Тебе для чего надо?
<Sibrand> для изучения
<XuMuK> !seen artus
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<XuMuK> !last artus
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='last artus'
<XuMuK> !lastseen artus
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='lastseen artus'
<MagicLover1> Если побаловаться - то так почитай. Если надо попрограмить что-то то покупай.
<MagicLover1> 500р ради такой книги - хорошая цена. Только там 800 страниц.
<MagicLover1> Ты умрёшь от старости раньше, чем дочитаешь. :)
<Sibrand> не думаю
<MagicLover1> Ну, я бы да. :D
<Sibrand> 800 страниц не много
<MagicLover1> Я тоже програмить хотел на яве.
<MagicLover1> Но не слишком разобрался - так на телефон залил какой-то блокнот и всё. :)
<MagicLover1> Дальше какой-то новый сериал нашёл. :D
<Sibrand> переходить собираюсь
<Sibrand> а то платят мало
<Sibrand> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3287373
<Sibrand> в общем это качаю
<SergeyIT> Sibrand, а у вас магазина большого нет? Посмотреть, полистать...
<Sibrand> нет к сожалению
<Sibrand> извиняюсь за глупой вопрос JSP это Java + Статика (типа HTML) ?
<Nor8> Глючит у кого-нибудь  vlc на 11.04 или только у меня?
<BasicXP> Nor8: У меня работает. А как именно у тебя глючит?
<vladgobelen> опаньки.. пятница..
<vladgobelen> 13 мая
<Nor8> Виснет. И при простом просмотре ,и при просмотре иптв. Да еще и звук хрипит.
<ragnareg> всем привет
<BasicXP> хех ага
<ragnareg> нужна помощб
<BasicXP> Привет ragnareg
<BasicXP> Nor8: ну у меня всё показывает
<ragnareg> как мне из консоли подключится к wi-fi роутеру (мой)
<ragnareg> без шифрования
<BasicXP> Может настройки вывода нужно поменять?
<BasicXP> ragnared: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid [SSID]
<BasicXP> вроде так
<ragnareg> спасип
<Nor8> BasicXP: Надо пробовать, но раньше такого не было
<BasicXP> пока не за что
<BasicXP> попробуй
<BasicXP> Nor8: попробуй
<BasicXP> надо было одно сообщение сразу двоим адресовать :)
<san4o> ragnareg: telnet ip_wifi_router
<BasicXP> я отошёл, позже вернусь
<BasicXP> san4o: ему к сетке подключиться, а не по телнету к нему лезть
<ragnareg> у меня все настроено, нужно только wi-fi поднять и все
<san4o> ragnareg: подключится к роутеру и настроить - разные вещи
<ragnareg> неработает
<san4o> через веб интерфейс не вижу проблем
<ragnareg> у меня все настроино
<ragnareg> нужно только как то подключится
<ragnareg> не знаю как через консоль
<ragnareg> так как у меня опенбокс
<san4o> )) ВПА или открытыая точка ?
<ragnareg> открытая пока
<san4o> ragnareg: ну просто шлюзом ставиш роутер и все ...
<ragnareg> как?
<ragnareg> я ни разу так не делал
<san4o> ну сеть ты же настраивал уже ? network manager нету я так понимаю
<sharikoff> route del default
<sharikoff> route add defaul адрес шлюза
<sharikoff> *route add default адрес шлюза
<sharikoff> вот так примерно
<san4o> или /etc/network/interfaces подправить
<Nor8> BasicXP: Там несколько вариантов вывода, не знаешь случаем, какой из них лучший?
<sharikoff> это если навсегда
<ragnareg> ща буду шаманить
<sharikoff> потом смотришь sh ip ro
<ragnareg> спасип всем
<sharikoff> тоесть route -n
<sharikoff> маршруты
<san4o> sharikoff: хороший мануал по маршрутизации или книгу не посоветуеш
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> интернет
<sharikoff> ваще то есть цисковские книжки
<sharikoff> называется основы организации сетей
<sharikoff> там самое то
<sharikoff> все ясно и понятно спецом как для меня
<sharikoff> =)
<san4o> sharikoff:  хм. в книжках по цисках еще не копался никогда
<sharikoff> погоди щас поищу
<BasicXP> Nor8: ты сейчас смотришь вывод видео или аудио?
<Nor8> BasicXP: видео
<Nor8> BasicXP: С аудио более или менее ясно
<BasicXP> Nor8: какие варианты и что сейчас стоит?
<Nor8> BasicXP: Хотя если ставить альсу, звук попрадает
<Nor8> BasicXP: сек
<BasicXP> Должны быть там PulseAudio, OSS и ALSA из основных
<sharikoff> san4o: http://db.tt/aw2TsYw
<sharikoff> где то тут
<sharikoff> из старых запасов императора тебе
<sharikoff> =)
<san4o> sharikoff: пасиб большое
<sharikoff> данемазашо
<sharikoff> читай просвещайся
<Nor8> BasicXP: Варианты вывода аидео http://xmages.net/show.php/2742118_png.html
<Nor8> BasicXP: Какой лучше? Или дефолт оставить?
<BasicXP> Да наверное дефолт оставь
<BasicXP> Посмотри, у тебя включено аппаратное ускорение? И поставь галку "Пропускать кадры"
<BasicXP> Бывает из-за этого виснет
<Nor8> BasicXP:  Про аппаратное ускорение где смотреть?
<BasicXP> Ввод и кодеки
<BasicXP> Видюха какая?
<Nor8> Ясно, буду смотреть. Но думаю, что сборка кривая
<BasicXP> Разве не та, что с убунтой поставлялась?
<Nor8> BasicXP: Та, но она и в кубунту тормозила и сейчас глючит, и даже из ппа сборка этой версии криво работала
<BasicXP> А видео-карта какая?
<Nor8> BasicXP: nvidia
<BasicXP> Проприетарные дрова стоят?
<Nor8> BasicXP: Да с видео все норм
<BasicXP> Тогда смело включай аппаратное ускорение
<Nor8>  BasicXP: Так включено уже
<BasicXP> Может попробовать наоборот? :)
<BasicXP> У меня честно говоря не было проблем с плеером подобных
<Nor8>  BasicXP: Ладно, не суть. Разберусь. спасибо за помощь
<BasicXP> Была одна раздражающая, но только в винде и исправили её уже
<BasicXP> Да не за что
<Nor8>  BasicXP: Так не было тоже до 11.04
<Nor8>  BasicXP: А тут появились
<BasicXP> Значит айда баг-репорт отправлять
<Nor8> Кто-нибудь пробовал запускать 11.04 с wayland, который в репах есть?
<All-knowing> как в терминале узнать время?
<All-knowing> на панели часы отвалились
<BasicXP> All-knowing: uname -a
<BasicXP> там кажись время показывает
<novns> смешно
<BasicXP> хех
<novns> All-knowing, date
<All-knowing> BasicXP:  по гринвичу?
<BasicXP> по локальному поясу
<All-knowing> novns:   Круто, спасибо.
<novns> а в uname время компиляции ядра, если что
<BasicXP> да xD
<BasicXP> ну забыл )
<witlonik_> wau
<witlonik_> :)
<witlonik_> Всем привет! Есть кто живой?
<witlonik_> Людииииии
<witlonik_> проверка связи откликнитесь кто-нибудь, я туда попал или не туда?
<inkvizitor68sl> witlonik_: чего?
<alex6567> какого?
<witlonik_> Первый раз зашел в чат вот и прошу откликнуться а то вдруг неправильно что-то настроил
<Fredy_BackSlash> И снова здравствуйте
<alex6567> и вам не хворать
<witlonik_> подкасты ubuntu-uk есть на русском языке?
<nAgoHaK> ку
<Atybrc> Можете подсказать, почему при компиляции простейшей проги gcc выдает следущее
<Atybrc> main.c:(.text+0x63): undefined reference to `pow'
<Atybrc> math.h подключен
<Atybrc> Смайлика там нет
<inkvizitor68sl> artus|znc|: когда будешь - отпишись
<_GerarD_> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<Pavel_F> ьып
<Pavel_F> почему я ничего не вижу
<hivemind> Хм, что-то я в вайнтриксе directx не вижу
<vonderer> d3dx*
<vonderer> как правило от директикса нужны только д3д либы
<Pavel_F> извините за глупый вопрос, просто первый раз пользуюсь IRC
<vonderer> какой вопрос-то?
<Pavel_F> ник обязательно регать?
<vonderer> не знаю. Посмотри правила
<Pavel_F> ок
<_GerarD_> !gksu
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите запустить !GUI приложение от имени root, воспользуйтесь gksudo (в GNOME) или kdesu (в KDE). Почему для этого не стоит использовать sudo см. на http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<_GerarD_> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<trancecore> !irc
<ubuntuhelp> Список официальных Ubuntu IRC каналов, а также IRC клиентов для Ubuntu, можно найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat . Где найти весь список каналов !Freenode см. на http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist . См. также !Guidelines.
<Pavel_F> а какой командой регистрировать ник?
<Pavel_F> пишет <Неизвестная команда; для всех доступных команд см. /help>
<hivemind> vonderer, нема там такого
<shenmue> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30546 какая новость
<hivemind> Да уж, особенно в области мобильных технологий
<hivemind> WP7  -  жуть, а не систем
<hivemind> а
<shenmue> фильм "война браузеров". там можно увидеть с чего все началось
<Pavel_F> Помотите пожалуйста! Мне кажется, что я вижу сообщения не от всех людей на канале. Может быть такое?
<Pavel_F> если мне кто-то и ответил, то я этого не вижу((
<shenmue> Pavel_F тест
<Pavel_F> вот вижу от shenmue
<Pavel_F> shenmue, ты один пишешь?
<shenmue> ну щас да
<shenmue> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
<shenmue> бота видишь?
<Pavel_F> да
<Pavel_F> значит всё норм у меня?
<shenmue> не знаю
<shenmue> у меня было что в списке не все отображаются но в чате все ок
<shenmue> правда это в жаббере было
<Pavel_F> у меня в списке много народу, вот мне и показалось что тут должна быть движуха
<shenmue> да нет...
<shenmue> тут все сидят у кого все работает. от скуки просто.
<Pavel_F> ))
<Pavel_F> А локализованных русскоязычных каналов только три как я понимаю?
<Pavel_F> #ubuntu-ru
<Pavel_F> #ubuntu-translators-ru
<Pavel_F> #ubuntu-meeting-ru
<trancecore> виндавз такой виндавз, не может bz2 распаковать, пришлось скачать прогу, чтоп та скачала прогу, чтоп та скачала ещё чтото и наканец установила архиватор... >_<
<shenmue> квест
<shenmue> а 7zip вроде умеет
<XuMuK> 7zip bzipы читает
<trancecore> так это фиг с ним что квест! архив весит 2мб а архиватор захавал 50+ мб трафика !
<Nor8> 7zip умеет
<Nor8> Да и рар новый, если не ошибаюсь
<trancecore> я какой то винзип качал (
<Nor8> XuMuK:  Как там гонм 3-ий, не падает ли? )))
<Nor8> гном*
<XuMuK> Nor8, нештяг)) я доволен))
<Nor8> Я переехал на Хубунту пока, оказалось  тоже очень даже ))))
 * Sergey_IT сидит на 10.04
<shenmue> прально
<Nor8> Sergey_IT Тоже норм
<shenmue> танк. ничо не глючит
<shenmue> пока комп не включишь =)
<Nor8> Посмотрим, что они в следующий ЛТС прикрутят. А то что только не обещают, аж страшно читать )))
<Sergey_IT> ага (
<Sergey_IT> сегодня посмотрел опенсюсе 11.4 - такого не хочу
<Nor8> СуСк на любителя, но синаптика в нем очень не хватает. Да и центра приложений.
<Nor8> Хотя гуи для сетевых настроек и так далее очень хороши. Такие бы в Убунту )))
<shenmue> а стащить что ли нельзя?
<Nor8> Нет, гуглил я, не найти
<shenmue> ну где то ж должны быть исходники
<Nor8> Нужно, что бы кто-нибудь портировал
<Nor8> shenmue: Исходники от СуСе только если, в их формате
<shenmue> во первых кому это нужно?
<Nor8>  shenmue:  Мне )))
<shenmue> так где то есть гуишная на убунту что то такое
<shenmue> щас откапаю
<Nor8> shenmue: Было бы неплохо. Ты видел , как это в Сусе выглядит?
<shenmue> нет конечно
<shenmue> из рпм-басед только цент ос юзал
<shenmue> http://code.google.com/p/graphic-pppoe-client/
<Nor8> shenmue: Это не то, там гуишки для тонких настроек, аплоть до изменения политики ядра.
<shenmue> хотя еще федору. мандрэйк и чота там давным давно тоже смотрел
<shenmue> может от шапки взяли ?
<Nor8>  shenmue: У федоры тоже есть гуи для настройки селинукса, подробный.
<Nor8>  shenmue:  Сами написали.
<trancecore> я на сьюз не смог завести d-link dsl 200 >_<
<shenmue> ну тогда да. только портировать.
<Nor8>  shenmue: А у убунту селинукс можно прикрутить, а работать с ним только через консоль, а мануал днем с огнем не найдешь.
<Aceler> Nor8, вместо синаптика тем есть smart, хозяйке на заметку )
<Nor8> Aceler: Если не ошибаюсь, не полноценный заменитель
<Aceler> Nor8, почему?
<shenmue> я так и не понял как так суся со слаки на рпм перешла
<Nor8> Aceler: Показалось так
<Nor8> После Убунту как то непривычно два пароля в других дистрах))
<Aceler> В OpenSUSE один пароль :)
<Nor8> Ytn
<Nor8> Нет, там и рутовый тоже
<hivemind> И в убунте два пароля
<Nor8> Если ты, конечно, один на все не поставишь))
<Aceler> Да, но он такой же, как у пользователя
<Aceler> ПРи установке
<hivemind> Желательно
<Nor8> Aceler: Рекомендуется разные пароли прикручивать на рут и юзера )))
<hivemind> При установке в бубунте рутового пароля вообще нету
<Nor8> hivemind: На Убунту один пароль, вход рута в систему по умолчанию запрещен
<hivemind> sudo passwd root всё решает, не?
<Nor8> hivemind: Так а зачем?
<hivemind> Чтобы su без sudo работало
<hivemind> Да и вообще, мне так привычнее, ибо в минте по дефолту рутовый пароль есть, такой же как у юзера при установке
<Aceler> На домашней машине дело вкуса, на сервере предпочитаю без пароля рута жить. Хотя тут тоже плюсы и минусы различны
<Aceler> Впрочем, отключить рута можно где угодно
<ZaPik> старкрафт2 ставил кто? )
<Aceler> Ашойта?
<ZaPik> да интересно,лоадеры будут работать, али нет)
<Nor8>  ZaPik: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20882  Все работает там
<ZaPik> там лицуха..)
<shenmue> с пираткой вопрос не сюды
<ZaPik> я в своей извращенной голове крякнутое по условно отношу к свободному..))
<hivemind> Я тоже
<shenmue> а свободное не значит халява
<hivemind> Free speech, not free beer?
<shenmue> и крякнутое может быть левым шлаком криво работающим
<hivemind> Ну это если криво крякнутое
<TomFarr> Автоматический переключатель раскладок реагирующий на кракозябрины есть под линукс вообще?
<hivemind> Что-то было вроде
<Nor8> Сейчас много игр хороши исключительно из-за мультиплеерного режима, так что кряки не катят, ибо не дают возможность играть по сетке.
<TomFarr> нашел
<TomFarr> xneur
<Atybrc> Можете подсказать аналог виндовой system ("pause")?
<hivemind> Щито?
<Sergey_IT> Atybrc, может wait&
<shenmue> ◯_◯
<Sergey_IT> *? )
<shenmue> wait& разве не через пробел?
<TomFarr> Я себе свертование всех окон по вин+D  настроил уже давно
<Atybrc> system ("wait") не работает
<shenmue> ну вообще то в компизе оно по дефолту
<Atybrc> ожидания нет
<Atybrc> Хотя ошибок не выдает
<Sergey_IT> Atybrc, wait  - это в С
<Atybrc> Sergey_IT: Функция?
<Sergey_IT> ага
<Sergey_IT> man wait
<Atybrc> Спасибо
<hivemind> Чиооорт
<hivemind> Кто-нибудь gens из исходников собирал?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: что быстрей raid 5 или raid 10 (Рейд софтовый)
<[v-8]_jupiter> поидее же raid 10?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: 10ка, само собой
<inkvizitor68sl> именно --level=10
<snwbrdr> народ не в курсе, апач можно научить авторизировать из более чем одной базы ldap
<snwbrdr> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> без всяких своих костылей в виде --level=0 + --level=1
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ну я собираюсь поставить под vps 4 диска и засунуть в 10 рейд вместо raid 1 как раньше. Я так понимаю лучше взять софтовый чем тот что мамка предлагает
<hivemind> В чём может быть дело?
<hivemind> http://paste.pro/1614426
<hivemind> liblablgl-ocaml-dev поставил вроде
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: судя по вики 10 -тка это же и есть RAID 1+0
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: угу.
<inkvizitor68sl> только 2 уровня логики ненадо делать )
<Sergey_IT> hivemind, так написано - не может найти libGL
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а на AMD процах kvm как норм крутится?
<hivemind> Я не пойму, что это за пакет, liblablgl-ocaml-dev поставил...
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: не доводилось ? У мен ща выбор Phenom II X6 1075T 3GHz  vs s1366 I7-950 Box
<[v-8]_jupiter> phenom в 2 раза дешевле при большем количестве ядер
<[v-8]_jupiter> для vps наверно больше ядер лучше
<[v-8]_jupiter> Но вот как kvm ведет себя на AMD
<Nor8> А что ему там мешает норм работать?
<Sergey_IT> hivemind, оригинал либы лежит /usr/lib/mesa/libGL.so
<[v-8]_jupiter> Nor8: ни разу с AMD не сталкивался
<[v-8]_jupiter> все время intel
<Nor8> Тогда к чему вопрос?
<hivemind> Хм, а ищет он его в /usr/bin/ld...
<[v-8]_jupiter> Nor8: ну как бы хотелось бы узнать если юзали отзывы
<Nor8> [v-8]_jupiter: У амд на уровне биоса включается поддержка виртуализации, так что проблем нет.
<hivemind> Ага, что-то нашёл
<hivemind> БлиН, всё равно не пашет
<Nor8> [v-8]_jupiter: К тому же, все новые амд поддерживают тот же набор инструкций, что и интель.
<hivemind> Хм, написано поставить nvidia-glx-dev
<hivemind> У меня ати
<hivemind> Блин, поставлю-ка я gens из репозиториев
<Sergey_IT> тишина
<vonderer> да
<jham> .
<go8765> Sergey_IT, помнишь тот ответ про звук на форуме,? тебе всё там понятно было?
<Sergey_IT> отключить все дрова и удалить?
<go8765> Sergey_IT,  вот этот http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151671.msg1118618#msg1118618
<go8765> Sergey_IT, я просто не оч. понял как это делать... хотел порасспрашивать..
<Sergey_IT> go8765, прямо по описанию и действуй (а я бы ось переставил - проще)
<trancecore> hivemind, это тебе какбэ намекают) смени видюху )
<Sergey_IT> trancecore, зачем?
<trancecore> Sergey_IT, ну просто ати такие ати )
<seed22_> то не ати такие
<seed22_> народ, я подписался на настройку инета через  gprs- модем на нетбуке, на котором установлена убунта 10,04. Никогда ничем подобным не занимался. Скажите, я сильно попал? :)
<seed22_> от мтс инет, от них же модем
<trancecore> !gprs
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gprs'
 * trancecore отвесил подзатыльника ubuntuhelp
<Sergey_IT> trancecore, нормально работают
<Sergey_IT> гляди, ответит )
<trancecore> Sergey_IT та я и не говорю что плохо работают, но дрова никудышные
<Sergey_IT> trancecore, у меня старые ати, необходимые мне функции выполняют...
<trancecore> Sergey_IT, ну необходимые выполняют спора нет, а вот поиграть не удастся (
<seed22_> я сталкера на Radeon HD 2400 играл
<Zalexi> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> trancecore, игры, что запускал все нормально работают )
<seed22_> это видюха с gddr2 , пассивным охлаждением и 256 мб на борту
<trancecore> ну говоря об играх я имею ввиду конкретно сорс )
<seed22_> знакомый халф 2 говорит, что нормально играл
<Zalexi> нужна помощь. ставлю на ноутбук DELL Убунту, 10.10 или 11.04 - установка нормально, без ошибок. после загрузки - только обои рабочего стола на мониторе, паннелей нет, клавиатура не работает. Но мышка работает.
<seed22_> мышка в смысле юсб, или тачпад?
<Zalexi> тачпад
<Zalexi> т.е. курсор двигается, кнопки не работают
<Sergey_IT> а с лайва работает?
<seed22_> навскидку - что-то криво встало
<Zalexi> нет
<Sergey_IT> ищи в тырнете по типу ноута
<trancecore> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=9150.0
<Zalexi> trancecore: проблема не только с тачпадом, вообще ничего нет, только голые обои.
<Zalexi> с лайвсиди - виснет на заставке с надптсью Убунту, хотя музыка играет как во время входа
<Zalexi> курсор работает
<trancecore> ммм.... я с 11.04 сталкнулся ок с проблемой дров на видюху
<Zalexi> кстати, BackTrack 5 с флешки запустился, что кдешный, что гномовский
<Zalexi> trancecore: не только 11.04, но и 10.10
<Zalexi> не работает
<go8765> есть кто неспящий?
<go8765> я пару вопросов про whois хотел спросить..
<go8765> ...мда
<jham> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-13
<go8765> jham, о чём может говорить в хуизе работающего активно сайта указание мыла техподдержки компании в интересы которой входит кроме разработки веба и маркетинга ещё и офшоры, сайт которой обновлялся примерно в последний раз в 2004 году?
<go8765> стоп. хуиз говорит что сайт техподдерхки- рабочий, хотя он давно оч.не обновлялся....
<jham> о чём, о чём... что чувак, который регистрировал домен туда вписал - о том и говорит
<jham> я могу туда хоть "жопа" вписать
<go8765> jham, это сайт гос. учереждения
<jham> ну вот вписали в 2004ом и забыли про whois :)
<jham> а в 2004ом ещё студент какой-нить там сайт налаживал
<go8765> jham, а что значит если сайт гос учереждения в хуизе зараген частным лицом?
<jham> да ничто не значит. оффициально домен пренадлежит дяде васе, корешу директора
<go8765> jham,  и это для сайта бюджетной организации нормально?
<go8765> jham, а что будет есля дядя вася умрёт - сайт перейдёт по наследству его сыну? :)
<jham> не сайт
<jham> домен
<go8765> jham,  и это для сайта бюджетной организации нормально?
<go8765> :)
<jham> а что сейчас нормально? пенисия 3000р? )
<jham> пенсия
<jham> они там просто не заморачиваются с доменом/хуисом и всё
<jham> go8765: дай сайт то хоть
<go8765> jham, а то что с одного ip  18 сайтов - из них 2 правительственные, а остальные - рекламный сайт, сайт ресторана, а остальное показывать не хочет... ?
<go8765> jham, щя дам
<go8765> jham, на последнее только ответь?
<trancecore> нашли заморочки )
<go8765> jham, investukraine.org  invest.gov.ua
<jham> ну с одного ип 18 сайтов - это нормально
<jham> просто вебхостинг сервис какой нибудь используют, на котором другие клиенты
<jham> или чтоб серв не застаивался, сами мощъю подторговывают
<jham> ну и что тут не в порядке? http://www.whois.net/whois/investukraine.org
<jham> регистрант нормальный
<go8765> jham, а теперь этот же сайт сдесь посмотри http://2ip.ru/whois/
<go8765> jham, по-моему там отличия в контактном лице
<jham> не заморачивайся
<go8765> jham, просто интересно :)
<jham> ты мне лучше вот объясни в чём тут фишка http://pics.nase-bohren.de/archlinux.jpg
<go8765> jham, завтра доклад по этой организации в универе надо сделать)
<go8765> jham, а в чём фишка? :)
<Khris> я тут убунту обновляю, пишет что еще осталось 6 часов. скажите нужно ли присутствовать при этом или можно идти спать, в смысле не будут ли появлятся всякие окна где нужно выбирать параметры какие нибудь?
<go8765> jham, дык почему инфа на http://2ip.ru/whois/ отличается ?
<Khris> и скажите останится вся инфа на компе после обновления?
<trancecore> инфа останется
<go8765> jham,  просто мне кажется что гос сайт бюджетной организации по привлечению иностранных инвестици можно было бы по солидней как-то сделать всё
<jham> http://pics.nase-bohren.de/face_psalm.jpg :D
<Khris> спс, а нужно сидеть за компом или нет?
<jham> go8765: да, можно
<trancecore> Khris, лучше забэкапь инфу мало ли чего ))) и можеш спать )
<Khris> trancecore для бэкапа места столько нету
<trancecore> тогда спать )
<go8765> jham,  почему инфа на http://2ip.ru/whois/ может отличается ?
<jham> хз.. на разных рессурсах запрашивают или кэшировали в разное время или или или
<go8765> ясн.спс.
<go8765> jham,  ааа последнее.....
<go8765> то что в коментах указан адресс президента станы - это норм ? :)
<go8765> *страны
<trancecore> путин терракт самолет взрывчатка
 * trancecore говорит можете продолжать =)
<go8765> trancecore, украинского президента :)
<trancecore> там разберутся )
<go8765> trancecore, ты намекашь на то что за мной уже выихали ? :)
<go8765> *выехали
<trancecore> а ты глять в окно )
<go8765> уже приехали? :)
<jham> ночи
<go8765> покА
<go8765> trancecore,  о .. мне уже бибикнули :)
<go8765> иду встречать...
<trancecore> гаси кампутерь и обувайся )
<freenetwork> можно обновиться с 8.04 до 10 ки например, но не меняя xorg
<freenetwork> ?
<trancecore> я невкурсе ^^
<go8765> trancecore,  у меня с утра пары... скажу чтоб на выходные призжали.... (а за окном реально кто-то бибикнул :) )
<go8765> короче.... если меня завтра в чате не будет... значит вы знаете где я :)
<go8765> а каким хоткеем между рабочими столами переключаютя?
<trancecore> смотря где
<go8765> trancecore, в коробке
<trancecore> ктрл+алт+стрелка вперед назад
<go8765> trancecore, спс
<trancecore> в компизе ещё хоткеи есть но компиз не тру )
<vladgobelen> trancecore: компиз действительно гадость. ТруЪ - квин
<IchEsseDichAuf> немного теряюсь в pm-utils и laptop-mode. не могу понять, что из них заставляет мой винт так часто парковаться.
<IchEsseDichAuf> уже поменял LM_BATT_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT_SECONDS и  NOLM_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT_SECONDS в laptop-mode.conf на один час (3600), но ничего не даёт. винт всё равно уходит в spindown
<trancecore> б
<sharikoff> тыц
<aurodionov> :)
<vladgobelen> http://a-comics.ru/users/kaita/cad/2003/November/20031122ru.jpg очень советую)) с нуля)
<dmitry-melnikov>  Пожалуйста, сообщите об этой ошибке пакета «update-manager» и включите это сообщение:  'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:Списки пакетов или status-файл не могут быть открыты или прочитаны.'
<dmitry-melnikov> что это такое?
<rapidsp> а при какой команде?
<dmitry-melnikov> когда хочу обновится
<dmitry-melnikov> sudo update-manager -d
<dmitry-melnikov> тоже самое
<dmitry-melnikov> Чтение списков пакетов... Ошибка! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages E: Списки пакетов или status-файл не могут быть открыты или прочитаны.
<rapidsp> я бы попробовал переименовать /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages
<rapidsp> но это не рецепт :)
<dmitry-melnikov> во что переименовать и как это сделать? в терминале
<rapidsp> sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages.bak
<dmitry-melnikov> переименовал
<dmitry-melnikov> Чтение списков пакетов... Ошибка! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en E: Списки пакетов или status-файл не могут быть открыты или прочитаны.
<rapidsp> а можт ты не под рутом?
<rapidsp> тот файлик верни на место
<adnrey> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<rapidsp> sudo cp /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages.bak /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages
<dmitry-melnikov> Чтение списков пакетов... Ошибка!           E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en E: Списки пакетов или status-файл не могут быть открыты или прочитаны.
<dmitry-melnikov> вернул
<adnrey>  /msg nickserv register 1228 dinamic@mail.ru
<dmitry-melnikov> cp: невозможно выполнить stat для «/var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages.bak»: Нет такого файла или каталога dmitry@dmitry-laptop:~$
<rapidsp> какойнибудь synaptic или aptitude не запущен случайно?
<dmitry-melnikov> вроде выключены
<dmitry-melnikov> в Alt+Tab нету ничего
<rapidsp> sudo ps aux|grep apt
<dmitry-melnikov> avahi      796  0.0  0.1   3144  1252 ?        S    05:16   0:00 avahi-daemon: running [dmitry-laptop.local] dmitry    5142  0.0  0.0   5324   864 pts/0    S+   08:01   0:00 grep --color=auto apt
<rapidsp> dmitry-melnikov: покопайся в поиске, synaptic и aptitude должны уметь ремонтировать базу
<dmitry-melnikov> jrtq
<dmitry-melnikov> окей
<AndreX> андрей зайди срочно к нам!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Fanisk> всем привет. Вопрос тем, кто юзает nomachine.   Как запустить клиента из консоли?
<torpeda> салют
<paul11> у меня трей на втором мониторе постепенно уезжает вправо за пределы монитора))
<[Green]> утра
<kamyshovyy> ку
<boomboorum1> Всем привет, вопрос не потеме но уже перепробовал все возможные варианты.  Мне друг когда то говорил про книгу с названием что то вроде "Как перенести Келеманджаро" сейчас не могу найти ничего подобного в интернете и в библиотеках. Может кто подскажÐ
<_TomFarr_> http://bit.ly/kBL0dF так бегун забирает деньги которые на рекламу давались...
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> пятница, 13-е ? ))
<User883[web]> Как открыть терминал если он через Alt+F2 не хочет открываться?
<User883[web]> у меня оболочка Unity была, выбрал другую перезахожу - панелей нету
<User883[web]> alt f2 не работает, а так в инете нашел как востановить, но там нужен терминал(
<Dinamic-Adm> ctrl + alt + F1 попробуй
<User883[web]> ctrl + alt + F1 работает
<SergeyIT> а то! )
<User883[web]> это как терминал?
<User883[web]> а то я нуб(
<User883[web]> да похоже)))
<User883[web]> а как из него выйти?
<User883[web]> и как перезапустить оболочку или вернуть Unity
<User883[web]> помогите))
<User312[web]> как в gnome commander`e заархивировать файлы на фтп сервере??
<User312[web]> тшсл
<trancecore> странные люди
<User883[web]> чего?
<User883[web]> я тут сижу жду помощи)
<User883[web]> Выбрал при запуске другую оболочку и теперь у меня никакой нету(
<User883[web]> терминал не запускается через алт+ф2
<vonderer> ээ
<vonderer> переключаешься на консоль
<vonderer> например ctrl+alt+f1
<User883[web]> только через ктрл+алт+ф2
<vonderer> и ок
<vonderer> ну или так, да
<vonderer> и там прибиваешь сессию
<vonderer> после чего логинишься с другой ДЕ
<User883[web]> а как перебить?
<vonderer> gdm
<vonderer> ищи
<vonderer> среди процессов :)
<vonderer> кстати, как в убунте gdm запускается?
<vonderer> как демон или из иниттаба?
<User883[web]> я не вкурсе)
<trancecore> оно и понятно
<adminn> нужна ли дефрагментация для ext4?
<User883[web]> sudo service gdm restart
<adminn> ?
<adminn> есть здесь кто-нибудь?
<trancecore> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<adminn> ок спс
<vonderer> а вообще здесь никого нет
<Dinamic-Adm> > adminn
<vonderer> я не знаю, я уже очень давно фс не дефрагментировал
<Dinamic-Adm> ext4 почти не фрагментируется, читай википедию
<adminn> Dinamic-Adm догадался уже почитать XD
<adminn> понятно
<adminn> а на Лине ntfs можно дефрагментировать?
 * Abbattar Привет всем
<adminn> Abbattar привет
<vonderer> adminn, вряд ли. А если и можно, то лучше не делать.
<adminn> vonderer, почему?:-)
<vonderer> с виндовыми фс лучше работать из винды
<adminn> понятно всё
<vonderer> потому что майкрософт не выпускала драйвер для своей фс под линуксы
<adminn> зачем майкрософту дрова для своих конкурентов выпускать?!
<Abbattar> adminn: Это как дефрагментировать? читать чужие файлы и искать их обломки?
<adminn> Abbattar, собирать части файлов, разбросанные по носителю
<vonderer> adminn, а теперь подумай, будет ли корректно работать драйвер, написанный сторонними разработчиками при таких серьёзных операциях с дисками, как дефрагментация?
<adminn> vonderer, ну да вообще-то :-)
<Abbattar> Это понятно, ты механизм дефрагментации хорошо понимаешь?
<adminn> да вроде да )
<SergeyIT> adminn, ср на другой диск
<adminn> SergeyIT ср это что?
<SergeyIT> adminn, man cp
<adminn> дело в том, что я только осваиваю Линукс
<MagicLover> Случайте, а чего такое с вайном? При запуске винприложения у меня компиз виснет намертво.
<vonderer> может, не с вайном, а с компизом?
<vonderer> или с дровами?
<MagicLover> Ну, после обновления так стало.
<MagicLover> При этом вначале он мне на панеле делал с десяток одинаковых непонятных троек приложений, а потом вис, а теперь просто виснет...
<User883[web]> vonderer, нажимаю Сtrl+Alt+F1 ввожу логин и пароль. далее, пишу sudo logout и не знает такой команды
<trancecore> а без sudo никак?)
<User883[web]> ничего не происходит
<User883[web]> точнее заново хочет логин и пароль
<trancecore> а что такое логаут?)
<User883[web]> если выхожу интерфейс не появляется
<User883[web]> мне надо закончить сессию
<User883[web]> чтобы призапуске я мог выбрать интефейс
<vonderer> User883[web], где ты эту команду взял?
<User883[web]> http://ubuntism.ru/terminal-commands-for-linux/
<vonderer> господа убунтоводы, каким макаром в убунте запускается gdm?
<vonderer> демон или inittab?
<aceler> MagicLover: а у тебя wine из репозитария или из PPA? А то слово «обновление» мне подсказывает, что из PPA
<aceler> vonderer: демоном
<aceler> vonderer: если быть точным, то он запускается командой service :)
<vonderer> ну тогда service gdm restart
<vonderer> sudo, естественно
<vonderer> лол, сломал судоерс на компе с убунтой :(
<User883[web]> sudo service gdm restart - панелей нету
<vonderer> User883[web], ты с автологином что ли?
<User883[web]> да
<vonderer> лол
<MagicLover> aceler: после обновления до 11.04
<vonderer> тогда я даже не знаю, как тебе помочь
<vonderer> где gdm хранит настройки сессии?
<MagicLover> при этом через apt удалил и поставил новую.
<User883[web]> vonderer, наверно(
<aceler> MagicLover: а. Тогда запускай из консоли и смотри на что ругается
<User883[web]> vonderer, /usr/share/gdm/defaults.conf
<User883[web]> vonderer, ?
<aceler> vonderer: alt+SysRq+K убъёт иксы и перезапусти GDM без автовхода. Там сможешь выбрать себе сеанс по вкусу
<vonderer> User883[web], это тебе :)
<MagicLover> aceler: спасибо. :)
<vonderer> User883[web], это глобальные настройки
<vonderer> вот человечность, юзабилити, мышеинтерфейсы
<vonderer> а конфиги всё замороченнее и их всё труднее найти :)
<Globus> Привет всем! Я тут новенький! Просьба меня не пинать!:-D
<User883[web]> vonderer, это же ctrl+alt+delete там есть Выключить, Перегрузить и т.п. но нету завершить сеанс пользователя
<aceler> vonderer: правильно,чтобы не искали сами своими кривыми руками, а то сломаешь sudoers :))
 * aceler вообще плохо понимает, что пользователю надо настраивать в современной убунте, кроме установки программ.
<User883[web]> vonderer, мне надо что был выбор пользователя и выбрать интерфейс, под каким я хочу зайти. так как у меня нету панелей и терминал не пашет. только через ctrl+alt+f1
<User883[web]> если пишу туда - перезапустить панели, пишет что-то вроде нету доступа к дисплею
<trancecore> ну набери sudo reboot
<User883[web]> trancecore, автологин стоит
<vonderer> User883[web], тебе aceler выше написал.
<vonderer> User883[web], alt+SysRq+K убъёт иксы и перезапусти GDM без автовхода.
<vonderer> aceler, а что мешает делать нормальные, читаемые конфиги и простые морды к ним?
<trancecore> SysRq ???
<vonderer> чтобы пользователь мог сам для себя решать, использовать морды или конфиги
<User883[web]> alt+SysRq+K на K не жмется - ничего не выходит
<aceler> vonderer: пользователь не должен сам для себя решать.
<aceler> Иначе это будет неподдерживаемая, неуправляемая, недокументированная помойка с кучей несовместимых способов работы и, главное, полностью отсутствующим покрытием учебными курсами
<aceler> trancecore: а шо?
<vonderer> О_о
<vonderer> круто сказал
<aceler> User883[web]: ээээ, ты уверен, что ты правильно набираешь комбинацию? О_О
<trancecore> а я просто незнаю такой кнопки )
<User883[web]> aceler Alt+Delete+K
<vonderer> User883[web], при чём тут delete?
<vonderer> User883[web], Print Screen/SysRq
<User883[web]> sys rq  у меня вместе на кнопке delete
<trancecore> оказывается эта кнопка нужна не только для скриншотов хы
<User883[web]> это я на ноуте сижу
<vonderer> кнопка появилась намного раньше скриншотов, лол
<vonderer> ещё есть Scroll Lock. ;)
<trancecore> эта кнопка покрыта вековым слоем пыли
<User883[web]> хорошо как открыть терминал если alt+f2 не получается?
<User883[web]> открыл) создал кнопку запуска, выбрал чтобы открывалась песня в терминале
<User883[web]> он ругался и зависал, потом просто файл запустить терминал
<User883[web]> правда я гений?
<aceler> User883[web]: если SysRq у тебя на кнопке Delete, то почитай инструкцию от ноута, там наверняка есть хитрая клавиша Fn
<User883[web]> killall gnome-panel не помогает) нету такого процесса надо убить наверно Unity
<vonderer> User883[web], а в какую ты сессию вышел?
<vonderer> может, у тебя там и не должно быть, ни юнити, ни панелей
<User883[web]> vonderer, не знаю, я выбирал просто Ubuntu
<trancecore> !unity
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='unity'
<User883[web]> главное что терминал есть) надо гуглить)
<User883[web]> хахаха sudo unity -reset пишет что нету такой опции -r
<User883[web]> дурдом
<rapidsp> --reset?
<rapidsp> с двумя дюфисами
<User883[web]> commda not found :D
<trancecore> народ проникается потихоньку =)
<User883[web]> File "usr/bin/unity" line 198 in <module>
<User883[web]> пишет что-то про атрибут 'пуе+ыекштп'
<User883[web]> get-string
<User883[web]> и так
<User883[web]> в терминале написал gnome-panel появилась
<User883[web]> теперь интерфейс гноум
<User883[web]> а неее терминал умер)
<User883[web]> после его закрытия все пропало)))
<User883[web]> ахах
<User883[web]> как же достало это ебунта
<trancecore> что там пропало после закрытия терминала
<User883[web]> опачки) получилось)
<User883[web]> при умершем терминале нажал  завершить сеан и выбралл интерфейс
<User883[web]> так этот ком вырубаю) зайду через ноут)
<dmitry-melnikov> я тут)
<Guest39950> http://pastebin.com/tCJvgwrN
<dmitry-melnikov> кто нибудь знает что это?
<dmitry-melnikov> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:Списки пакетов или status-файл не могут быть открыты или прочитаны.'
<User220[web]> как сделать так, чтобы экран через некоторое время не затемнялся (скринсэйвер отключил, КДЕ)
<dmitry-melnikov> +User220[web], в настройках электропитания
<dmitry-melnikov> скорей всего
<User220[web]> ок, щас гляну
<dmitry-melnikov> или поставить XScreenSaver
<JohnDoe_71Rus> User220[web]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=72793.msg547060#msg547060
<User220[web]> похоже, разобрался, ковырять и правда нужно было параметры электропитания..
<User220[web]> еще вопрос: посоветуйте нормальный ирк-клиент, без лишних свистелок
<User220[web]> чтобы на web-фес был похож
<dmitry-melnikov> а Pidgin?
<dvtcepilov> test
<ubuntuhelp> dvtcepilov, Понг.
<go8765> User220[web], xchat
<go8765> помогите пжлста разопраться - как воспользоваться этимс советом http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151671.msg1118618#msg1118618
<dvtcepilov> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> dvtcepilov, Ну понг, и что?
 * go8765 моя грамотность очевидно окончательно .....
<_TomFarr_> Владельцы сайтов с тиц>20 желающие получить 20 баксов напишите мне.
<dvtcepilov> как в общем чате написать конкретному Васе?
<dmitry-melnikov> скопировать ник)
<dvtcepilov> <dmitry-melnikov> опа
<dvtcepilov> <dmitry-melnikov> оно?
<dmitry-melnikov> dvtcepilov, что?)
<dvtcepilov> dmitry-melnikov вот так?
<dvtcepilov> dmitry-melnikov практикуюсь. просто у меня видно то же самое, если бы я просто в чат написал, цветом не выделяется
<dvtcepilov> dmitry-melnikov, апж
<dmitry-melnikov> да вот так)
<go8765> dvtcepilov, для этого еть приват бота, а не юзеры
<dvtcepilov> как в кде сделать так, чтобы сеть поднималась автоматически? при включении активируется сеть 192,168,1,0/24, хотя реально существует 192.168.0.0/24, ее приходится подключать руками, галка "подключать автоматически" стоит
<dmitry-melnikov> Парни вопрос, модем в режиме бриджа работает, как включается подрубается интернет, так же там вайфай. Интернет по вайфай разрается
<dmitry-melnikov> если я врубаю другой комп, который подсоединенм через lan у него нету инете
<dmitry-melnikov> хотя я на модем с него зайти могу
<dvtcepilov> <dmitry-melnikov> на модеме включи DHCP или на требуемом компе в качестве осн. шлюза и DNS-сервера
<go8765> !@kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<dvtcepilov> <dmitry-melnikov> укажи адрес мопеда
<dmitry-melnikov> а можно по русски, я немного не понял
<SergeyIT> go8765: так lsmod | grep snd и записываешь на бумажку все модули
<SergeyIT> go8765: sudo modprobe -r [modules_name] - для каждого записанного модуля
<go8765> SergeyIT, ) cnjg
<SergeyIT> go8765: sudo depmod -a  - это почитай man depmod
<go8765> SergeyIT, поподробнее.. я ввёл первую команду - вот что вышло http://paste.ubuntu.com/606878/
<go8765> SergeyIT, какие названия мне вставлять ?
<go8765> SergeyIT,  всё что по левую сторону - я так понимаю..
<dmitry-melnikov> dvtcepilov, зашел на модем DHCP стоит на параметре Server
<go8765> SergeyIT, может в приват ?
<SergeyIT> go8765: наверно слева
<dmitry-melnikov> dvtcepilov, мне показивает что подрублено 2 устройства с 2 разными айпи это мои 2 компа)
<SergeyIT> go8765: а зачем? Все равно на 50% все рухнет и придется переставлять )
<go8765> SergeyIT, а то я чувствую - из меня целая тирада лезет)
<go8765> SergeyIT, попытка - не пытка
<shenmue> о ппц
<shenmue> опять звук сломал?
<go8765> SergeyIT, дык чё? в привет можно?
<go8765> shenmue, я его ещё так и не починил)
<shenmue> мда....
<go8765> shenmue, вот только позавчера номальный создал кто-то тему на форуме и ему нормально ответели - теперь хочу попробовать...
<shenmue> опять пришел сюда мозги выносить всем?
<go8765> shenmue, не переживай... я ушёл в приват... а мозги - закаляй)
<dmitry-melnikov> SergeyIT, у меня модем раздаем всем инет, но на другом нету его, в чем проблема?
<dvtcepilov> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> dvtcepilov, Есть контакт.
<dvtcepilov> подскажите сканер сети для убунты aka NetView
<dmitry-melnikov> dvtcepilov, понг )
<dmitry-melnikov> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> dmitry-melnikov, Fail!
<dmitry-melnikov> понг
<BasicXP> а поч Fail?
<dmitry-melnikov> !beer
<ubuntuhelp> Пиво всегда к месту :)
<dmitry-melnikov> не знаю
<dmitry-melnikov> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> dmitry-melnikov, Понг.
<dmitry-melnikov> ))
<dmitry-melnikov> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> dmitry-melnikov, Есть контакт.
<dmitry-melnikov> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> dmitry-melnikov, Ну понг, и что?
<shenmue> dmitry-melnikov, в приват к боту
<BasicXP> в привате он на пинг не реагирует
<dmitry-melnikov> !водка
<dmitry-melnikov> !vodka
<ubuntuhelp> Водку? Буду!
 * aceler кажется, что compiz, звезданувшийся сразу после запуска приложения через Java Web Start, это ненормально…
<clever_dima> А когда на мыло приходит письмо с ответом о регистрации?
<dmitry-melnikov> у меня модем раздаем всем инет, но на другом нету его, в чем проблема? Он подключен через LAN
<shenmue> на другом нету его
<shenmue> вот проблема
<shenmue> поставь его на другой и все будет
<dmitry-melnikov> мне надо чтобы на 2 была
<dmitry-melnikov> если врубаю на другом виндовс
<SergeyIT> dmitry-melnikov, на другом - чем?
<dmitry-melnikov> интрнет есть
<dmitry-melnikov> на другом компе
<dmitry-melnikov> есть ноут с вайфай и комп с lan
<dmitry-melnikov> там где лан могу зайти на модем, но инета нету
<dmitry-melnikov> вот и я не знаю почему(
<dmitry-melnikov> все я сделал
<dmitry-melnikov> :D
<SergeyIT> а чего панику поднимаешь?
<dmitry-melnikov> уже не поднимаю)
<SergeyIT> dmitry-melnikov, в пятницу 13-ого надо сидеть тихо ))
<dmitry-melnikov> SergeyIT, кстати - да! у меня сегодня много было проблем с ебунтой(
<SergeyIT> dmitry-melnikov, не называй ее так - отомстит
<dmitry-melnikov> xD
<dmitry-melnikov> SergeyIT, Не удалось получить информацию о пакетах  При работе с пакетом возникла неразрешимая ошибка.  Пожалуйста, сообщите об этой ошибке пакета «update-manager» и включите это сообщение:  'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ext
<dmitry-melnikov> вот еще)
<SergeyIT> dmitry-melnikov, так и сообщи...
<dmitry-melnikov> а куда сообщить?
<dmitry-melnikov> и как это сделать
<go8765> dmitry-melnikov, в баг репорт сообщи
<SergeyIT> может это и не ошибка...
<hivemind> А gnome-shell можно на gnome 2 поставить?
<rapidsp> уже наверное нет
<_TomFarr_> Можно ли верить в прямую зависимость посещаемости ресурса от количкества сисек?
<_TomFarr_> на нем
<_TomFarr_> вопрос реальный.
<vonderer> дели на два
<portos> серьезный аналитический вопрос
<_TomFarr_> Я сегодня даже прийдя к выводу что зависимость правильная выбрал нормальную фоту и загнал на главную.
<zaxel> Доброго Вам Времени суток! :) тема избитая как 11.04 отключив unity вернуть compiz в класическом гноме ? киньте если что ссылкой
<zaxel> ау ау уу ?
<_TomFarr_> zaxel, гугл отключили?
<zaxel> ага за не оплату )) уже до 3 страницы дошол ничего путнего (
<_TomFarr_> Смени запрос
<_TomFarr_> ОТключению unity в gnome 3
<zaxel> дык я его вообще снес, про 3 страницы шутка конечно ))
<Scorpion_on> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<SergeyIT> zaxel http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=149652.0 а здесь нет?
<zaxel> там практически все про unity
<anonymus> ,kz
<zaxel> SergeyIT: там практически все про unity
<anonymus> ip helper forward delay 0
<Nor8> zaxel: В классическом гноме компиз не совсем корректно отрабатывает, ибо ветка тестовая прикручена.
<anonymus> чо вейланд этот ваш когда запилят?
<Nor8> К 2013-му
<anonymus> омг
<SergeyIT> или позже
<Nor8> Если повезет, на 12.04 лтс прикрутят
<SergeyIT> на лтс вряд ли
<zaxel> Nor8: вроде как он всегда тестовый был но работал как то без лишних тело-движений
<Nor8> zaxel: В частности, компиз в 11.04 не работает с эмеральдом и сам по себе падает часто
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Это, что называется, по оптимистичным прогнозам
<zaxel> Nor8: мда не очень оптимистично конечно подожду неделю если что откачусь назад
<Nor8> zaxel: Поставь ХCFE, он рпботает нормально в 11.04 ))
<Nor8> zaxel: Это пока компиз компиз
<anonymus> анон уже говорил, что канпиз ненужен?
<Nor8> мда ))) баденбаден )) Вообщем, пофиксят компиз )))
<johnny2k> как консоль сервера русифицировать?
<zaxel> Nor8: можно конечно в чистой консоли сидеть , но привыкаешь к удобным вещам ))
<anonymus> лол
<anonymus> что значит русифицировать
<johnny2k> вместо русских букв квадраты одни
<anonymus> камсоль
<anonymus> аа
<anonymus> шрифты же
<anonymus> и локаль
<Nor8> zaxel: Не поверишь, сам компиз люблю, но поставив Хубунту был вполне удовлетворен
<johnny2k> думаешь?
<anonymus> знаю
<anonymus> а если по ссш, то можно свою локаль редиректнуть
<Nor8> zaxel: Попроще она, но эффекты тоже присутсвуют
<SergeyIT> johnny2k, может console-setup?
<anonymus> страшная штука убунда: люди делают некие колдунства и сами не в курсе чо они делают
<zaxel> Nor8: ,пока поставлю на виртуалку посмотрим что за чудо ))
<johnny2k> console setup только до перезагрузки пашет
<johnny2k> ща нарыл какую то заметку полезную
<anonymus> боюсь убунды
<johnny2k> убунды они такие страшные квадратные даже дистрибутивы на квадратных дивиди поставляются
<anonymus> слухами земля полнится
<Nor8> zaxel: Ты в курсе, что убунту можно переключать сессии с выбором графического интерфэйса )))
<SergeyIT> johnny2k, уверен? Я через нее делал, но десктоп, локаль английская
<Nor8>  zaxel: ?
<anonymus> locale
<anonymus> чо пишет
<johnny2k> щас посмотрим что я своими кривыми руками начудил
<zaxel> Nor8: конечно )) но только кроме меня тут еще не туда попадают )) теряются начинают рыть окапы и выставлять орудия ))
<johnny2k> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<johnny2k> ru_RU.UTF-8
<johnny2k> на локаль
<anonymus> CONSOLEFONT: found in /usr/share/kbd/consolefonts
<anonymus> где там у вас камсольный шрифт прописывается
<anonymus> CONSOLEFONT=cyr-sun16
<anonymus> у анона так
<anonymus> gr /etc/locale.gen                                                                        ~
<anonymus> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<anonymus> ru_RU.UTF-8 UTF-8
<johnny2k> console-cyrillic ставить не хочется
<SergeyIT> и это правильно
<johnny2k> пишут сплаш груба виноват прибить его что ли
<anonymus> лол
<johnny2k> думаешь?
<anonymus> вы чо, убунтоеды совсем чтоли в колдунства верите
<anonymus> три пасса руками надо сделать и съесть лапку черной жабы
<SergeyIT> а причем здесь сплеш?
<anonymus> убунда же
<anonymus> может маны не хвататет просто?
<aurodionov> не просто пятница 13
<rexonafix> а чего на гугл мапсе не обозначено ничего в северной корее?
<anonymus> там давно уже хукусима
<anonymus> нету кореи
<rapidsp> нету гугла
<trancecore> ሳ
<shenmue> а онлайн мморпг на русском под линух есть?
<johnny2k> что никто не знает лекарства?
<johnny2k> shenmue http://startubuntu.ru/?p=117
<shenmue> еще раз вопрос прочти если не понял
<aceler> shenmue: а зачем?
<hivemind> А как кнопки на границах окон местами менять?
<aceler> hivemind: у тебя на границах окон есть кнопки? О_о
<shenmue> aceler, что зачем?
<hivemind> Ну "закрыть", "свернуть"
<aceler> hivemind: это заголовком называется. Править через конфиг dconf, или поставить ubuntu-tweak, или вместе с темой они правятся.
<vonderer> dconf?
<vonderer> а не gconf?
<hivemind> просто тему-то я поменять хочу, у меня они слева поставились через gnome-elegant
<aceler> shenmue: зачем нужны MMORPG? Есть куда более дешёвый способ убить время.
<aceler> Ну или gconf, я наизусть не помню,
<aceler> Кто из них древнее? :)
<aceler> gconf, да.
<shenmue> странный ответ конечно
<aceler> Это не ответ, это вопрос ;)
<aceler> Причём уж мне ты можешь поверить, я бывший разработчик MMORPG. Бросай ты это дело…
<shenmue> это какой ты рпг бывший разработчик?
<zenkiller> помогите настроить регулировку яркости экрана на ноутбуке samsung r525,  ubuntu 10.10
<simon1> всем добрый вечер..
<BasicXP> simon1:  взаимно
<sergei> привет всем, вопрос есть, который я не могу понять, в наутилус как "просмотреть как" использовать если окно на пол экрана, т.е. не вмешается, и он попадает в меню, нажимаю, "просмотреть как" но реакций нет... так должно быть?
<sergei> и масштабирование не реагирует
<shenmue> скрин покажи
<sergei> мм, гномовский, обычный.. есть же кнопки назад вперед, и в конце масштабирование и просмотреть как, вот они, если не вмешаются (если окно на пол экрана) они переходят в меню справа стрелочка, нажимаешь, появляется меню, нажимаешь, ноль реакций
<simon1> Подскажите кто знает: у меня Ubuntu 11.04 раб. стол gnome . Будет ли работать в ней Kaffeine (спутниковое ТВ например)?  Что-то не получается настроить. Спутниковый интернет работает нормально!
<sergei> <simon1> да, я смотрю спутниковое тв
<sergei> через каффеин
<sergei> <simon1> что именно, ловит сигнал или?
<simon1> Сигнал спутника видит 80 проц.  А ОСШ - ноль... Сканирование ни чем не заканчивается.
<hivemind> А как удалить один пакет, без зависимостей?
<vonderer> dpkg -r
<vonderer> man dpkg
<ragnareg> всем здрасте
<sergei> <simon1> ты все правильно проставил телевидение-настроить телефидение и устройство..? там надо правильно проставить
<simon1> А ОСШ  - это качество?
<simon1> Настройки конечно все выставил..
<sergei> вроде бы... у тебя ничего не находит?... спутниковый инет должен быть выкл. и еще, незнаю как у тебя с устройствой, у меня например карта акорп, глючный или как, иногда показывает, иногда нет, помогает выключение компьютера потом включение, перезагрузка не
<sergei>  помогает...
<sergei> и тоже, процент сканирования доходит до 60-80% потом зависает, еще не рашил почему он зависает... но все каналы нашел вродебы
<sergei> спутник какой?
<hivemind> Господи Иисусе
<simon1> И перегружать и выключать пробовал - не помогает. Карта SS4 Omicom . Спутник 60E.  Szap-s2 стоит. Частоту сканировал 11149000 Kz.
<hivemind> Я удалил cairo-dock... А он остался в системе...
<simon1> Может всё-таки проблема что kaffeine он KDE шный?
<sergei> неет, у меня gnome, показывает нормально
<simon1> Буду пробовать значит...
<simon1> Да пожалуйста рабочую у тебя частоту.
<sergei> есть еще плагин для totem-а, чтобы посмотреть спутниковые тв
<simon1> Как его зовут?
<sergei> в синаптике totem-plugins-dvb-daemon, настроек мало, понятный
<opylk> ребята, у кого стоит плеер clementine?
<simon1> Спасибо Sergei  -попробую!
<simon1> У меня..
<sergei> :)
<opylk> simon1: на кедах?
<frakc1> а есть какойнибудь плеер лучше VCL ?:)
<simon1> gnome
<opylk> simon1: у меня clementine страшно грузит проц в убунту 11.04
<opylk> simon1:не знаешь почему?
<simon1> попробуй переустановить...
<opylk> хаха, и как это поможет))
<simon1> Я его сам только вчера поставил и ноу проблем.
<opylk> simon1: на какую убунту?
<simon1> 11.04
<opylk> на юнити?
<simon1> нет на классику
<opylk> баншии снес?
<simon1> нет
<frakc1>  opylk, а что такое юнити?
<opylk> frakc1: Unity - новый интерфейс в убунту
<opylk> frakc1: надстройка compiz
<simon1> Unity - это оболочка для гнома.
<simon1> пока всем!
<Nor8> BasicXP:  Судя по всему, проблема с VLC решается установкой тотема и идущими с ним в пакете библиотеками. Ничем другим резкое улучшение работоспособности VLC  не обьяснить )))))
<BasicXP> Nor8: ясно. я так понимаю ситуация наладилась?
<Nor8> Именно
<Nor8>  ВО всяком случае, ничего другого я с ним не делал))
<BasicXP> ясно
<BasicXP> может правда какие-то библиотеки
<Nor8> Впрочем, это вполне логично. Тотем то в гноме по умолчанию стоит, а не в кде, ни в хубунту его нет.
<Nor8> А в Кубунту и Хубунту он то как раз и глючит.
<BasicXP> ясно
<go8765> подскажите как добиться sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_codec_realtek fatal: module is in use
<opylk> кто знает как сделать скриншот окна приветствия?
<trizer1> на виртуалке
<opylk> хэхэ
<opylk> эа другие варианты?
<opylk> есть другие варианты?
<trizer1> фотокамера
<opylk> )
<go8765> подскажите как добиться -r snd_hda_codec_realtek fatal: module is in use
<go8765> *sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_codec_realtek fatal: module is in use
<anonymus> Вы - порода свиней! Вы погрязли в языческом блуде. Вы извращены во всем: в речи и в молчании, в действии и в бездействии, в вере и в неверии. Церковь, смрад от которой поднимается до самого неба, умножила свои блудодеяния во вселенной, превратилась в дом
<anonymus> терпимости.
<anonymus> Алтарь не что иное, как церковная лавочка. Прелаты держат при себе куртизанок, лошадей, собак, дома их наполнены коврами, шелками, духами и рабами; их колокола звонят только ради хлеба, денег и свеч. Они продают святые таинства, брачные мессы, они все п
<anonymus> родают.
<Nor8> anonymus: Молодец какой! Говори, брат, говори!
<anonymus> Алтарь не что иное, как церковная лавочка. Прелаты держат при себе куртизанок, лошадей, собак, дома их наполнены коврами, шелками, духами и рабами; их колокола звонят только ради хлеба, денег и свеч. Они продают святые таинства, брачные мессы, они все п
<anonymus> родают.
<trizer1> Блин походу это конец
<anonymus> Государи сластолюбивы, жадны и горды; глаза гнилые, уши гнилые, рты гнилые. Они обирают вдов и сирот, притесняют народ.
<go8765> кто-то хочет бан)
<anonymus> Дворы сделались гнездом всех развратников и преступников, там зловредные советники сосут кровь из народа, там философы и поэты при помощи всякой лжи производят до самих богов происхождение государей.
<anonymus> ЭТО ПЕРУН
<go8765> считай свои минуты  до конца)
<anonymus> ВСЕЛИЛСЯ В АНОНОВУ КЛАВИАТУРУ
<anonymus> ИЗЫДИ ПЕРУН
<anonymus> Художники изображают пресвятую деву как какую-нибудь куртизанку. Религия не что иное, как выставка богатых митр, красивых церемоний, драгоценных камней, золотых подсвечников, парчовых риз, аристократических капелл, чаш с вырезанными гербами.
<anonymus> Долой этот человеческий позор! Никакой пощады, никакого перемирия!
<anonymus> Долой бесполезные книги! Долой фальшивое красноречие, фальшивую красоту, фальшивую науку, которая питается лишь гордостью!
<Nor8> ))) Перун и Богородица!
<anonymus> ПЕРУУУУУУУУУУУУУУнн
<opylk> что вы курите?
<anonymus> каждый из вас думает, что уж я -то не свинья
<anonymus> они - да
<anonymus> но не я
<anonymus> посмотрите в зеркало и трепещите
<anonymus> ПЕРУУУУУУУУУУУН
<trizer1> до чего убунта доводит
<opylk> Люди! Караул!
<go8765>  !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<anonymus> стукачок
<go8765> anonymus, ошибся ты каналом...)
<anonymus> нет ты
<opylk> !з
<go8765> anonymus, хочешь про это поговорить?
<anonymus> ДА
<Nor8> ))
<go8765> anonymus, в привате
<anonymus> БЕЗ ФОТОК НЕ БУДУ И С ПИДОРАСОМЕ ТОЖИ
<anonymus> Теперь время рыданий, а не праздников. Готовятся великие бичи! Сильные мира скоро умрут.
<go8765[afk]> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<anonymus> http://s0.images.drive2.ru/avatars/x1/4400/000/000/291/43c/88cdcd52a32ac037-main.jpg
<anonymus> вот
<anonymus> перун видит ващ портрет
<anonymus> Будет страшное смятение, война после неурожая, чума после войны, будут слушать одного варвара на этой площади, другого - на другой; народы будут раздавлены, все люди потеряют рассудок!
 * go8765[afk] где наши спящие админы?
<Nor8> Бутират в Мосвке популярен очень, если верить прессе ))))
<BasicXP> go8765[afk]: ты сам ответил на свой вопрос :)
<BasicXP> спят видимо
<BasicXP> а если серьезно - заняты наверное
<Nor8> Они ждут-с в засаде, оттягивают момент )))
<BasicXP> хех
<anonymus> ЧЕМ могут быть заняты убунтоеды??
<anonymus> кроме как блудом, пьянством и книгочейством
<anonymus> Они обирают вдов и сирот, притесняют народ.
<anonymus> у нищего на площади св Марка они отняли золотые зубы
<anonymus> золотые зубы какого-то патриция
<anonymus> мерзость и запустение ждут ваше царство греха :(
<anonymus> вы все умрети
<[Green]> хм
<anonymus> угу
<[Green]> anonymus: проповедник?
<anonymus> грин это ты или не ты
 * [Green] ушел
<go8765> test
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Есть контакт.
<Globus> Âñåì ïðèâåò! Ïîìîãèòå,÷òî òî ó ìåíÿ ñ êîäèðîâêîé! Ñòîèò windows 1251
<ubuntuhelp> Globus! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Globus> Åñòü êòî æèâîé?
<ubuntuhelp> Globus! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<BasicXP> Globus: ustanovi kodirovku UTF-8
<BasicXP> u tebya CP1251 seychas stoit vidimo
<Globus> Postavil!
<BasicXP> ne rabotaet
<BasicXP> u tebya klient kakoj?
<Globus> http://clip2net.com/clip/m73918/1305303832-clipj13987-257kb.png
<go8765> BasicXP, работает уже...
<go8765> BasicXP, чего ты его в заблуждение вводишь? )
<BasicXP> а теперь работает
<BasicXP> ну у тебя два раза было со знаками вопроса
<opylk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607054/
<opylk> нужна помощь((
<opylk> поставил xephyr
<BasicXP> sudo rm /tmp/.X1-lock
<BasicXP> и потом Xephyr -ac -br -noreset -screen 800x600 :1
<opylk> и тогда что?
<opylk> ))
<BasicXP> ye
<BasicXP> ну
<BasicXP> он пишет, что если экран 1 не используется, надо удалить файл /tmp/.X1-lock
<opylk> мне надо, запустить убунту с помощью зефира в
<opylk> чтобы сделать скриншот окна приветствия))
<Globus> Перезапустил программу,всё стало отображаться нормально кодировку поставил UTF-8! Всем спасибо!:-)
<Globus> Скажите пожалуйста,а список с правой стороны,это все пользователи в сети онлайн?
<BasicXP> да
<mva> нет
<mva> только те, что на данном канале
<BasicXP> я это имел ввиду
<mva> BasicXP: никто не спрашивает, что ты имел в виду. Человек спросил именно то, что он спросил, а не то, что ты имел в виду.
<Nor8> ))
<simon1> В Ubuntu 10.10 у меня работало контекстное меню открытия папки от рута. В Ubuntu 11.04 это не работает. Подскажите пожалуйста  как исправить это?  Сама подборка скриптов в контексте  имеется.
<go8765> SergeyIT, вопрос
<go8765> SergeyIT, sudo modprobe -r  snd_hda_codec_realtek
<go8765>  fatal: module is in use
<go8765> SergeyIT, чё с этим сделать можно ?
<SergeyIT> в режиме восстановления?
<go8765> да
<go8765> и в tty2
<SergeyIT> попробуй из Х-ов выйти
<go8765> SergeyIT, а в рековери мод они разве запускаютя?...
<SergeyIT> не помню (
<SergeyIT> давнооо не был
<go8765> SergeyIT, дык иксы - это же графика вроде, а в рекавери моде - консоль рута..
<SergeyIT> ага
<go8765> SergeyIT, ага - это хороший ответ) но малопонятный... :)
<go8765> SergeyIT, есть какие-то идеи?
<opylk> кто работал с Xephyr?
<opylk> Мне надо в терминале запустить еще одну сессию убунты в режиме гуи
<opylk> кто-то этим занимался?
<seed22_> друзья. Есть нетбук с установленной Ubuntu 10.04 и есть gprs-модем от МТС. Нужно их подружить. Кто чего посоветует, может, кто-то имел дело с этим и может кратко и ясно рассказать что к чему? Форумы читаю, но там по крупицам..
<seed22_> gnome-ppp установил
 * sharikoff хочет спать но ждет хоккей...
<shenmue> наши с канадой сегодня?
<trancecore> продуют
<Pactuwka[web]> привет всем
<SergeyIT> вы о чем? наши вчера выиграли 2:1
<Pactuwka[web]> есть тут кто может помочь настроить инет на убунту 11.04
<Pactuwka[web]> 7
<trancecore> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Pactuwka[web]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Dimka> !net
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='net'
<Dimka> !inet
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='inet'
<Dimka> !internet
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='internet'
<Pactuwka[web]> )
<Dimka> каккие то проблемы?\
<Pactuwka[web]> было бы не плохо с живим человеком на счет инета поболтать и бо все настроено но не подрубает
<SergeyIT> Dimka, ты не знаешь, что такое интернет?
<Pactuwka[web]> в то звонил они только винду могут настроить
<trancecore> хы
<SergeyIT> Pactuwka[web], http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA+%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%82&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<Pactuwka[web]> я просто только вчера установил на дом пк убунту и вообще первый день с ней)
<Pactuwka[web]> ппц
<Pactuwka[web]> не делал я этого чтоль?
<Pactuwka[web]> я думал тут люд по умнее)
<SergeyIT> Pactuwka[web], ты пока ни одного вопроса не задал
 * trancecore написал RAVE кал
<Pactuwka[web]> как же? задал и конкретный
<Dimka> !nice
<ubuntuhelp> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<Pactuwka[web]> сообственно дело вот в чем
<Dimka> !real_time_priority
<Pactuwka[web]> все настройки вбил по сотне раз проверил но не подрубает ни как даже как я понел на сам роут не заходит
<ftk> пингует йа.ру?
<Pactuwka[web]> не вообще не пингует
<Dimka> пропингуй 8.8.8.8
<Pactuwka[web]> я ж даже хз с чем сравнить ток с виндой если )
<Pactuwka[web]> ща
<Pactuwka[web]> а что эт за такэ?
<Dimka> Гугл-ДНС
<Dimka> ___________________^
<Pactuwka[web]> nop
<Pactuwka[web]> безрезультатно
<ftk> а подключен комп через езернет или .
<Pactuwka[web]> adsl
<ftk> usb -модем чтоли
<Pactuwka[web]> даже руссификацию не могу фулл скачать все на англе)
<Dimka> брендовый?
<Pactuwka[web]> какбе так ethernet от компа до модема дальше дсл
<ftk> тоесть роутер
<Pactuwka[web]> зуксель)
<sharikoff> @voice Dimka
<trancecore> как модем называется?
<ftk> какие настройки lan на модеме и в бубунте
<neo3> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<Pactuwka[web]> Zxdsl 832
<Pactuwka[web]> 831**
<Pactuwka[web]> настроки в плане ип днс маска и тд
<Pactuwka[web]> ?
<Pactuwka[web]> стримовские
<ftk> да только на внутренней стороне
<Pactuwka[web]> ?
<Dimka> !sag_gfas
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sag_gfas'
<Pactuwka[web]> мак и сн?
<Dimka> !real_time_priority
<sharikoff> @kick Dimka
<ftk> всмысле настройки lan
<Guest46272> привет всем... кто может помочь ламеру?)
<trancecore> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Pactuwka[web]> хм не очень сообразил lan=
<sharikoff> @voice trancecore
<ftk> если это роутер то он роутит пакеты от компа через ethernet в adsl
<ftk> нужны настройки первого
<sharikoff> ftk: мтсовский усб модем же
<Pactuwka[web]> хз где их достать то
<sharikoff> какой там роутер то
<Pactuwka[web]> не не юсб
<sharikoff> а какой?
<Guest46272> народ я пытался установить яву через терминал и в итоге не работает установщик (тот который центр приложений убунты) кто-то знает как помочь? (пы сы я ламер)
<Pactuwka[web]> не не юсб
<Pactuwka[web]> ой
<Pactuwka[web]> изернет комп дсл
<sharikoff> Pactuwka[web]:  pppoeconf
<Pactuwka[web]> а что ето?
<sharikoff> ето програмка
<ftk> нет вроде там надо через веб-морду настраивать модем
<Pactuwka[web]> так я ее поставить не могу на том компе инета нет
<sharikoff> она вроде сразу есть
<Guest46272> не устанавливаются приложения из центра приложений убунты выдает ошибку поможет кто?
<Pactuwka[web]> а как в эту иорду заути)
<sharikoff> за какие ути?
<Pactuwka[web]> по айпи через браузер не идет туда
<sharikoff> =)
<Dimka> Ctrl+Alt+T > sudo pppoeconf
<ftk> так какая подсетка и ип на модеме?
<ftk> и есть ли dhcp и настроен ли он
<Guest46272> пропадает подключение (ЛАН) после перезагрузки ( спасает удаление строчек из interfaces, но после настроек pppoeconf снова тоже самое)
<Pactuwka[web]> настройки идут по дсл
<sharikoff> ты хочешь интернет и локалку?
<Guest46272> поможет кто?
<Pactuwka[web]> у меня стрим локалки там нет
<sharikoff> Guest46272: ^^
<Guest46272> у меня долбаный ого и дсл) нашел как настроить но приходится каждый раз его настраивать
<Guest46272> ((
<Guest46272> если никто не поможет то скоро вешатся пойду))
<sharikoff> Guest46272: обьясни толком чо ты хочешь
<sharikoff> у тебя 7 минут =)
<ftk> короче настрой на убунте ип: 192.168.1.2 шлюз 192.168.1.1
<ftk> на езернет
<trancecore> sharikoff, на 8 минуте бубунта превратится в тыкву?)
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<Guest46272> мне нужно что бы на убунте 11.04 не пропадало подключение лан после перезагрузке и при этом что бы не нужно было чистить файлик интерфейсес
<sharikoff> trancecore: хокей же
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> Guest46272: а почему оно пропадает
<sharikoff> ты хочешь сразу интернет и локалку?
<sharikoff> как выходишь в инет локалка пропадает так?
<Guest46272> у меня без локалки инета нет(
<sharikoff> короче так
<sharikoff> обьясни током желательно со схемой сети что ты хочешь
<sharikoff> будешь ныть типа помогите кто нибудь -забаню
<trancecore> ну зачем так на хоккей торопиться!
<sharikoff> четко надо вопрос сформулировать
<sharikoff> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Guest46272> пппое настраиваю и работает все. но после перезагрузки нет ни локалки ни инета (приходится чистить интерфасес, перезагружатся) тогда появляется лан и только тогда я могу настроить инет (но опять только до перезагрузки)
<sharikoff> ясно
<Pactuwka[web]> ура )
<Pactuwka[web]> вот а везде говорили дслдсл настраивай)
<Dimka> Скажите, настроил на ubuntu NAT, как винде на виртуалбокс  указать шлюз?
<sharikoff> теперь ifcondig, cat interfaces, route -n после подключения и до на paste.pro
<Pactuwka[web]> а надо было изернет ) спасибо Ftk
<sharikoff> Dimka: сделай нат соединение в виртуалбоксе
<sharikoff> он сам настроит
<shenmue>  sharikoff спс за флэш. проверил. со 100% до 60% нагрузка на проц упала
<sharikoff> это скай писал заметку, ему спасибо =)
<sharikoff> я там про железки в основном да про фрю =)
<shenmue> продуал мануал. там с кучей правок конфигов флэш  у меня 1080p работал без тормозов. учитывая что пень четвертый 2.2ггц
<Dimka> мне надо чтоб тунгл(p2p) на винде получал инет, и сделать мост с его интерфейса на убунту, и всё это желательно через один интерфейс.
<sharikoff> Dimka: там 3 типа сети
<sharikoff> один-без сетиЮвторой нат , вот тебе нужен третий
<hT_> подскажите что с компом может быть не так виновс семть работает максимум 1 день, икс пи вообще не работает, ubuntu проработала часа 2, перезагрузил а она незагрузилась(
<sharikoff> hT_: винт сыпется?
<Dimka> у меня настроен vboxnet
<sharikoff> не
<hT_> как проверить?
<sharikoff> ты не понял
<sharikoff> MHDD вроде бы
<Dimka> так что, нужен eth0?
<sharikoff> тебе надо сделать виртуалку самостоятельным хостом
<sharikoff> блин я забыл как тип сети называется..
<sharikoff> глянь
<sharikoff> там есть без сети, нат и ещ что то
<sharikoff> имеется ввиду в настройках сетевого адаптера в вбоксе
<Dimka> сетевой мост на eth0
<sharikoff> вот
<sharikoff> наверное
<Dimka> dyenh сеть (тока между виртуалками
<sharikoff> шлюзом указываешь тот же адрес что и на реальном компе
<sharikoff> для инета
<Dimka> у винды?
<sharikoff> да
<Dimka> акак?
<sharikoff> пуск-панель управления сетевые подключения-свойства-
<sharikoff> там ipv4 -свойства
<sharikoff> там увидишь
<Dimka> у меня счас настроен виртуальный адаптер vboxnet0, через него ведь можно раздавать инет?
<sharikoff> http://wiki.ipm-irk.ru/wiki/%D0%9D%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B8_%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F_%D0%BF%D0%BE_%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B9_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8
<Dimka> eth0 планируется зарезервировать тк wine только его видит
<sharikoff> нафига те виртуальные адаптеры
<sharikoff> пуляй все в етх
<FOREvERz> привет всем
<FOREvERz> скажите пожалуйста, можно ли сделать как-нибудь чтобы evolution сохранил разом вложения с 5-10-20-50 писем? =((
<FOREvERz> ребят, подскажите пожалуйста =(
<FOREvERz> как сохранить вложения из 2 или более писем в evolution? :(
<Dimka> немагу найти этот шлюз в винде(
<hT_> люди срочно) запустил убунту в текстовом режиме а как включить графику незнаю
<dragon2> доброго вечера, господа
<dragon2> кто мне подскажет, что мне делать? сделал ln -t ~ имя_файла, теперь не могу пробиться в домашнюю директори.
<bggooo> hT_, попробуй service gdm start
<vonderer> dragon2, ls -l /home
<vonderer> dragon2, и в пейстбин
<dragon2> http://pastebin.com/TBfAHALT
<trancecore> e(i)] ln -tln -t
<trancecore> e(i)] ln -tln -t
<trancecore> извиняюсь
<dragon2> хм, я оказывается могу пробиться в директорию, но только после длительного ожидания
<aceler> dragon2: у тебя там циклическая ссылка, что ли, получилась? Ты когда команду давал, где был?
<SergeyIT> dragon2, так ты линк с именем ~ сделал вроде
<aceler> Или у тебя до сих пор ln отрабатывает )
<aceler> SergeyIT: нет, он сделал линк на имя_файла в домашней директории
<dragon2> я был в директории с файлом, который лежит в глубинах домашней директории
<neo3> Ребят, привет. Такая проблема. Вертикальная синхронизация работает только в режиме fullscreen. в оконном режиме наблюдается рассинхронизация. Помогите решить проблему.
<neo3> как сделать чтобы вертикальная синхронизация работала и в оконном режиме?
<vonderer> dragon2, а путь до файла при создании линка абсолютный указал?
<aceler> neo3: выключи compiz?
<dragon2> ну так как я был в ~/dir1/dir2, то я указал относительный
<neo3> aceler: всмысле перейти на metacity?
<aceler> neo3: ну можно и так
<neo3> aceler: отключить эффекты?
<aceler> Да
<aceler> Это одно и то же )
<neo3> aceler: отключены
<neo3> использовал sync to vblank
<aceler> А приложение использует оверлеи?
<neo3> vlc плеер
<neo3> вывод xv
<vonderer> dragon2, проверь, есть ли процессы, грузящие процессор
<aceler> А, у него можно вывод на gl поставить
<neo3> aceler: щас попробую
<vonderer> dragon2, если нет - переходи в хоумдир и попробуй снести линк
<dragon2> vonderer: чисто всё
<aceler> может помочь, потому что xv — это собственный иксовый тип оверлея, я не знаю как он работает, gl же работает в своём слое
<neo3> aceler: ты имеешь виду GLX video output (XCB)?
<aceler> да
<neo3> aceler: там кстати стоит галка "ускоренный вывод видео(оверлей)"
<neo3> aceler: помогло!
<neo3> aceler: поставил GLX и все гладко стало
<neo3> aceler: спс
<shenmue> http://i.min.us/ilpW06.png (=
<aceler> А никто не знает, почему у empathy при получения сообщения иконка меняется на иконку отсутстувующей иконки?
<vonderer> shenmue, зачем тебе столько?
<aceler> В наборе иконок по умолчанию, как впрочем и в Faenza
<vonderer> отсутствующая иконка подобна присутствующей иконке, но отсуствующа.
<shenmue> этож не мое
<SergeyIT> vonderer, так у него миллибайты в секунду )
<shenmue> vonderer в контатике посидеть ^_^
<vonderer> SergeyIT, и впрямь
<vonderer> регистр имеет значение!
<dragon2> я кажется немного продвинулся
<dragon2> в ~ была папка, куда была смонтирована windows-шара
<dragon2> а компьютер с шарой был выключен
<dragon2> теперь у папки нет вообще никаких атрибутов, её невозможно удалить
<vonderer> ls -l ~
<ampiryan> Если кто-нибудь смотрит хоккей подскажите ссылку живой трансляции...
<vonderer> dragon2, и найди каталог, в который была смонтирована шара
<vonderer> алсо, прибей процесс, которым она была подмонтирована
<dragon2> d?????????  ? ?          ?                  ?            ? samba
<dragon2> вот вам и каталог
<vonderer> какой там процесс отвечает за монтирование самбы?
<dragon2> ммм
<hivemind> А как поставить отдельно тему metacity?
<danag> Поскажите в чем проблема при загрузке с liveCD busyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13-3-1ubuntu11) built-in shell (ash)
<danag> initramfs mount: mounting aufs on /root failed: no such device aufs mount failed
<vonderer> hivemind, в ~/.themes
<dragon2> vonderer: я монтировал через mount -t smbfs и далее
<vonderer> ээ. а в убунте есть бизибокс? О_о
<vonderer> dragon2, попробуй umount с ключём -f
<danag> Собрал в remastersys
<danag> пробывал раза 4 одна и та же ошибка
<dragon2> vonderer: кажись отмонтировалось, но не помогло
<danag> А что такое busybox?
<vonderer> комплект юниксовых утилит для встраиваемых систем: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BusyBox
<danag> гм.... интерстно то что при зазрузке запускается ядро и даже выходит цветная картинка загрузки ubuntu, а потом вот выходит busybox с ошибкой монтирования и приглашение initrams
<danag> vonderer не поскажете как можно решить проблему?
<danag> гугл не отвеччает
<User083[web]> Всем доброго времени суток. Никто не знает как сделать что бы после настройки ppporconf не пропадала сеть после ребута?
<rubo72> роутинг прописать
<User083[web]> как?
<rubo72> для каждой сети поразному
<User083[web]> просто у меня инет от модема который роздает через витую пару :(
<rubo72> у провайдера на сайте почитай или на форуме
<rubo72> месном
<User083[web]> та я уже задолбался искать (ого не поддерживает убунту) у меня 11.04
<Nor8> User083[web]: В конфиг руками пропиши
<san4o> User083[web]: с каких єто пор не поддерживает ?
<User083[web]> та я  прописал и сейчас сижу с этого подключения просто если я перезагружу то пропадет локальное соединение (как бы кабель не видит) и это будет пока не уберу в interfaces все кроме первых 2 строчек но инет после этого заново настраивать нужÐ
<User083[web]> san4о с тех пор как мне так сказали по телефону)
<san4o> User083[web]: кто сказал ? )
<san4o> User083[web]: и network manager  и  pppoeconf нормально заводились
<rubo72> sudo echo "up route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 10.1.*.1" >>/etc/network/interfaces
<rubo72> что то вроде такого
<User083[web]> я днем звонил в укртелеком и попросил сказать настройки или прислать специалиста) вот мне и сказали что они не поддерживают помощь и  спеці их єтим не занимаются
<User083[web]> rubo72 а что со звечдочкой делать в gw
<rubo72> написать свою)))
<rubo72> цифру
<trancecore> прям дежавю какоето седня на канале =(
<san4o> User083[web]: настрой модем роутером и dhcp включи на модеме и не нада нигде в конфигах лазить
<rubo72> а вообще шлюз это
<User083[web]> так... стоп... смотри у меня модем с роутером так что в нетворк менеджере я не трогал сетевые настройки ( создавал только подключение пппое через пппоеконф)
<vonderer> san4o, а может, у него модем не рутер?
<User083[web]> таким образом инет работает но до первого ребута
<User083[web]> порсле этого просто не видит локальной сети
<san4o> vonderer: все адсл модемы внешние сами могут авторизироватся и как бы выступают роутером
<vonderer> san4o, не все, к сожалению
<vonderer> хотя, может те, которые не могут, ща не продают уже
<User083[web]> я не могу понять почему у меня локалка пропадает
<vonderer> User083[web], если у тебя модем - рутер, в нём можно настроить pppoe
<san4o> vonderer: ВНЕШНИЕ ну и не старее 3 лет примерно
<vonderer> User083[web], просто переводишь его в режим рутера и настраиваешь авторизацию
<User083[web]> как я понимаю для инета мне нужно будет только тыкнуть в комп витую пару от модема верно? (после настройки модема)
<vonderer> User083[web], да
<san4o> User083[web]: если модем правильно настроиш
<vonderer> и убунта по dhcp будет получать конфигурацию от модема
<hivemind> Ааааа!
<vonderer> не кричи
<User083[web]> надеюсь получится... но всеже... почему пропадает локалка (просто интересно уже)))
<hivemind> Что делать, вконтакте в огнелисе в полях для комментариев белым по белому пишет, комментарии видны только при их выделении!
<vonderer> проверять настройки браузера и темы
<User083[web]> )
<User083[web]> можно еще вопрос?) теперь посложнее)))
<vonderer> может, у тебя в GTK тема с белыми шрифтами, а в фф - с белым полем
<vonderer> !ask | User083[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User083[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<hivemind> Настройки темы проверил уже, и что характерно - в хроме всё нормально
<san4o> User083[web]: pppoeconf тебе тоже не нужен если в режим роутера настроиш
<vonderer> hivemind, потому что хром использует либо настройки темы, либо настройки GTK.
<vonderer> а вот фф может смешивать
<hivemind> Поставил настройку "использовать системные цвета и шрифты" + откл настройку "разрешать страницам употреблять свои шрифты"
<hivemind> Та же фигня
<vonderer> пошуруй в расширениях фф
<vonderer> может, какое-то глючит
<hivemind> Появилось это всё после смены тем gtk и metacity
<hivemind> Причём откат тем проблему не решает
<artus> sharikoff, q!
<hivemind> Отключил все дополнения, то же самое
<hivemind> Блиин, не хочу на хром, там дополнение для скачки из контакта кривое...
<shenmue> а зачем дополнения? оО
<go8765> аааааа...... я вроде сделал свой многострадальный звуууукккк)))))))))
<shenmue> так у тебя ирц консольный?
<go8765> shenmue, у меня?
<User819[web]> Всем привет) кто поможет настроить модем?)
<go8765> User819[web], что именно?
<User819[web]> ребят есть модем д-линк 2500 как настроить его что бы он сам авторизировался и роздавал интернет в сеть?
<shenmue> go8765 да
<Antiban> друзья на работе есть локальная сеть с линухой на борту и squid. интернет доступ только на некоторые сайты. зная пароль root как добавить сделать доступ к другим сайтам
<XuMuK> ку
<go8765> shenmue, что там ирц... я когда понял в рекавери мод что в моей шпаргалке ошибка в орфографии, то пришлось консольным браузером пользоваться, чтобы на форуме посмотреть, как правильно написать команду :)
<go8765> shenmue, а у меня сейчас иксчат....
<Antiban> Помогите мне други
<User819[web]> кто знает как настроить инет на розшаривание инета в сеть?
<go8765> User819[web], у меня такой же модем) но мои познания заканчиваются на том как создать пипиое или настроить его бриджом)
<go8765> ну или ещё разве что дай днс вписать в него0
<User819[web]> вот у меня настроено все что бы я лазил в инете) но проблема в том что после ребута падает локалка (если настраивал пппоеконф)
<inkvizitor68sl> Antiban: конфиг показывай
<go8765> User819[web], бриджем настрой его
<User819[web]> я не знаю как)) я и те настройки чуть ли не с бубном ставил)))
<go8765> User819[web], будет и дополнительный фаервол и забудешь что такое пипиое
<Antiban> Инквизитор лог сети
<go8765> User819[web], у тебя провайдер не укртелеком случайно?
<User819[web]> он самый
<hT_> люди подскажите поставил ubuntu сначало было написано что вай фай адаптер отключен кнопкой на компе и он не включался после установки ndiswrapper вообще ни где не слова про беспроводные сети
<go8765> а ты не админ канала?
<User819[web]> ОГО чертов)
<User819[web]> эмм... что?)
<go8765> ничё)
<go8765> щя скажу чё делать)
<go8765> хотя...
<User819[web]> ?)
<User819[web]> ну что там?
<Antiban> Инквизитор сервер 192.168.5.1 мой локальный 192.168.5.44
<Antiban> Инквизитор сервер 192.168.5.1 мой локальный 192.168.5.44
<go8765> неповиришь, но позвони в техподдержку и скажи, что хочешь настроить модем бриджем. звонок шаровый с городских телефонов, а это по-моемому единственный вопрос на который их техподдержка может нормально ответить(а то обычно их теххподдержка о
<go8765> граничивается фразой - выключите ваш модем из сети и включите его снова:) )  тел.: 0 800 506 800 :)
<go8765> они доступно обьясняют
<go8765> и вконце даже скажут тебе - спасибо за звонок :)
<go8765> там поверь ,  быстрее и проще будет, чем я тебе тираду строчить буду сейчас :)
<User819[web]> у нас в борисполе меня уже послали с фразой мы не розбираемся в убунту )))
<go8765> User819[web],  ты по тому номеру звонил который я написал?
<go8765>  0 800 506 800
<User819[web]> нет) по местному) но утром попробую по твоему)
<go8765> User819[web], звони сейчас
<go8765> User819[web], 24 часа так сказать)
<shenmue> User819[web] ыыы
<go8765> User819[web], настройка модема осуществляется через веб интерфейс, в который
<shenmue> меня тоже саапорт с пуцком убил. хорошо в ирц помогли
<go8765> User819[web], можно заходят из браузера, так что ты можешь даже
<User819[web]> девушка под боком спит)) если розбужу (еще же телефон найти нуно, не говоря уже о разговоре)  будет попа мне)
<User819[web]> я знаю о веб интерфейсе))\
<go8765> User819[web], не говорить что у тебя убунту
<User819[web]> через него и настаивался))
<User819[web]> ок) не буду)))
<go8765> User819[web], а вообще гугл рулит http://stel.sebastopol.ua/stel-support/modems/60-dlink2500router.html
<go8765> User819[web], супернаглядное руководство)
<User819[web]> как раз читал этот сайтик))
<go8765> User819[web], в скриншотах
<User819[web]> я уже читал)))
<go8765> User819[web],  и чё?
<User819[web]> не нашел уже то что на 3 скрине))
<User819[web]> не видел квик меню)
<User819[web]> да и сейчас не вижу)
<User819[web]> может у меня прошивка другая?
<go8765> User819[web], ты скрину по горизонтально смотришь или вертикально?
<hT_> люди подскажите поставил ubuntu сначало было написано что вай фай адаптер отключен кнопкой на компе и он не включался после установки ndiswrapper вообще ни где не слова про беспроводные сети
<go8765> User819[web], выложи свои скрины
<User819[web]> у меня между девайс инфо и адвансед сетингс нету пункта квик сетап)
<go8765> User819[web], выложи скрин
<User819[web]> подожди
<User819[web]> у меня модем настроен точно как на скринах
<User819[web]> но я не видел там пункта куда вводить логин и пас укртелекомовские что бы модем сам логинился и а не логинил комп
<go8765> User819[web], adwanse setup - wan
<User819[web]> ща гляну
<User819[web]> и что? там только надпись без возможности редактировать
<go8765> User819[web], короче позвони завтра в тех поддержку - так проще.. будет- они 100% знают как это сделать :)
<User819[web]> спс)
<go8765> User819[web], ладно :)
<User819[web]> кстати как скрины в убунте делать?) тоже принт скрин?
<go8765> я передумал
<go8765> какая надпись ?
<go8765>  и что? там только надпись без возможности редактировать ???
<go8765> User819[web], я знаю 3 способы для скрино- принтскрин, shotwell, и гномовский снимок экрана
<User819[web]> заливаю на радикал уже))
<User819[web]> http://s12.radikal.ru/i185/1105/99/406db9b3e84c.png
<go8765> и есть удобное расширение для наутилуса чтобы из контекстного меню скрины сразу на itmages.ru заливать
<User819[web]> сразу заметно как я скрины делал)))
<User819[web]> ну что?)
<go8765> User819[web], http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0514/h_1305320126_55c2a0dede.png
<User819[web]> ты мой глянул?
<go8765> User819[web],  и где ты в adwances setup????
<User819[web]> лол) ща))
<go8765> *advanced setup
<User819[web]> тут у меня все так же как на скринах
<User819[web]> на сайте
<go8765> ну и славно)
<go8765> не придётся звонить в тех поддержку, хотя она у них прикольная
<User819[web]> http://s010.radikal.ru/i311/1105/0f/392499a2e924.png
<go8765> я когда второй раз пытался себе подключить нет наверное со всем укртелекомо переобщался)
<go8765> User819[web], edit
<User819[web]> у меня однокашник там практику проходил)) такая славная))) воооообще нулевая))) во всяком случае однокашник))
<User819[web]> http://s43.radikal.ru/i099/1105/fe/afafa2ac4dc6.png
<go8765> User819[web], я умею ввиду, что они более-менее вежливо бщались (со мной по крайней мере. мелочь, а приятно :) )
<go8765> некст
<User819[web]> http://i075.radikal.ru/1105/f1/2cc4b650ec00.png
<go8765> 2ой пункт - ппое
<User819[web]> я на него и думал))
<User819[web]> пробовал)) уже может правда не правильно дальше настраивал))
<go8765> это точно правильный вариан)
<User819[web]> http://s54.radikal.ru/i145/1105/4a/a07081ac276d.png
<User819[web]> name & pass я там вписал) а что дальше?)
<go8765> некст
<artus> мне вот интересно, причем здесь этот офтоп по настройке длинка
<go8765> там я ж говорю всё примитивно)
<go8765> artus, сори - уходим в прива)
<go8765> *приват
<User819[web]> как уйти в приват?)))
<Nor8> ))
<go8765> artus, проснулся :) агде ты был когда оффтоп сегодня днём про Перуна был ? :)
<artus> go8765, а что, было что нить интересное? ))
<Nor8> Языческий ведун предрекал Москве погибель )))
<artus> хех
<artus> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<Nor8> Ну или тому, откуда он сам ))
<Nor8> artus: В 19.50 смотри
<Nor8> Или чуть пораньше
<artus> ай тут время не пишуть (
<Nor8> logs.ubuntu.ru пишут
<artus> неа
<Nor8> Только что смотрел
<Nor8> Оттуда время и сказал
<artus> Nor8, http://itmages.ru/image/view/189074/1a342f9a
<artus> сорь, ты про ру
<Nor8> artus: Да
<Nor8> Показывает?
<artus> ога
<artus> ходють тут всякие)
<JoD[web]> ребят я что-то запорол с установщиком( не могу ничего установить через центр приложений( кто знает как наладить?(
<artus> что значит "не могу ничего установить через центр"
<artus> подробности, что запорол, что говорит
<JoD[web]> ща цытату кину
<artus> если большая то на paste.pro
<JoD[web]> Судя по всему, в aptdaemon, программном обеспечении, позволяющем вам устанавливать/удалять программы и выполнять связанные с пакетами задачи, присутствует программная ошибка.
<artus> прикольно
<JoD[web]> подробности кидать?)
<go8765> artus, на paste.ubuntu.com :)
<artus> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ругается ?
<artus> go8765, и не влом же тебе было набирать то )
<artus> JoD[web],
<JoD[web]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607188/
<JoD[web]> ругается))
<go8765> artus,  O - на paste.ubuntu.com ^)
<go8765> JoD[web],  полностью лог
<go8765> скинь
<JoD[web]> ща
<go8765> а не часть
<JoD[web]> это я так пытался яву поставить))
<artus> из реп ?
<JoD[web]> по инструкции из нета) не помню)
<JoD[web]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607190/
<artus> ну дык запусти sudo dpkg --configure -a
<go8765> JoD[web], запускал что там пишеь?
<go8765> )
<JoD[web]> нашел на форуме каком-то как установить яву (для майнкрафта) и на те)  ща кину  что выдает)
<artus> JoD[web], а покажи ка ты этот мануал ацкий
<go8765> JoD[web], ты запусти  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<JoD[web]> запустил
<JoD[web]> не найду уже) потерял((
<JoD[web]> sudo dpkg --configure -a запустил ( новая строчка... толку ноль)
<jham> JoD[web]: в браузерах есть history
<go8765> artus, нужно начать новое движени - написание манов по тому как убить свою систему... я смогу парочку написать, например - как поставить себе дрова риалтека и мучаться потом 2 месяца :)
<JoD[web]> сенк что сказал)) но я за сегодня был на стольких форумах... хотя ща гляну))
<artus> JoD[web], ну вобщето по хистори поиск есть)
<artus> я думаю на java оно как то да отресгируеть)
<artus> *отреагируеть )
<JoD[web]> я не помню по какому ману ставил)) но пока ищу))
<artus> JoD[web], мож с телепатами посоветуешся? )
<go8765> JoD[web],   и проверь - может уже всё работает...
<SergeyIT> или через некоторое врем может заработать...
<JoD[web]> ща гляну (но проверял уже)
<JoD[web]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=116925.0
<JoD[web]> пробовал отсюда выличится)
<JoD[web]> не помогало)
<JoD[web]> неа
<JoD[web]> ошибка та же))
<artus> JoD[web], ты ман по яве давай
<artus> а не по мусклю
<JoD[web]> я ищу)))
<JoD[web]> я за сегодня пытаясь вылечить где ток не лазил)
<artus> и вообще, кааак так можно ставить чтоб таааак поломать то
<go8765> :)
<artus> научите )
<SergeyIT> go8765, чего смеешься? )
<go8765> я могу рассказать... эт... значит решил я себе как-то дрова новые поставить... :)
<JoD[web]> у меня она устанавливалась и на настройке пакетов висла
<JoD[web]> все
<go8765> JoD[web], ман
<artus> JoD[web], ну сноси ее нафиг значит
<go8765> кто-то тинт2 пользуется ?
<JoD[web]> как?)
<artus> sudo aptitude purge
<JoD[web]> не известная команда)
<JoD[web]> я вчера ток поставил первый раз убунту (да и вообще с винды слез) так что не ругайте сильно))
<JoD[web]> нашел ман)))
<JoD[web]> вот тут у меня конкретно зависла на последней команде sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<JoD[web]> (команда)
<JoD[web]> http://www.ithowto.ru/258-kak-ustanovit-java-v-ubuntu-1004.html
<artus> JoD[web], эм.. а причем тут люсид к твоему натти?
<JoD[web]> я откуда знаю? (я делал все по ману)
<jham> пипец..
<JoD[web]> там в конце екран заедае
<JoD[web]> т
<jham> а голова в заднице была?
<trancecore> '
<artus> JoD[web], зайду с другой стороны ) причем тут Как установить Java в Ubuntu 10.04 к 11.04 ?
<JoD[web]> а фиг его знает))
<JoD[web]> думал поставится))
<artus> JoD[web], ссзб )
<SergeyIT> только из сорсов
<artus> SergeyIT, вот ты ему щас насоветуй еще собирать чего нить )
<JoD[web]> я же говорю) вчера ток поставил и полный нуб)))
<artus> если он синаптиком умудрился поломатцо)
<SergeyIT>  JoD[web], ставь 10.04
<JoD[web]> я только учусь))
<JoD[web]> сносить ОСь?
<artus> ога) и на венду возвращатся)
<JoD[web]> ну спс)))
<JoD[web]> так я точно ничему не научусь)
<JoD[web]> а без юмора что можно/нужно сделать?
<trancecore> думать прежде чем делать
<JoD[web]> согласен, не подумал... ну а выход какой?
<SergeyIT>  JoD[web], ставь 10.04
<JoD[web]> кстати ява работает)))
<JoD[web]> а смысл переустановки?
<artus> потренеруешся)
<trancecore> хватит лудям мозги сношать, гугли и все будет норм
<JoD[web]> переустанавливать?()
<JoD[web]> без переустановки  никак нельзя решить?
<trancecore> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<SergeyIT> JoD[web], репозитарий поменяй lucid замени на natty
<artus> JoD[web], удали репы люсида , обнови их и снеси нафиг яву
<JoD[web]> попробую
<JoD[web]> спс большое
<SergeyIT> artus, там репы для натти есть
<artus> SergeyIT, я не смотрел просто , если есть то хорошо
<JoD[web]> спасибо всем) пойду пробовать)
<artus> ну этот то хоть репы не свои заюзал) иные индивидуумы флеш из rpm ставят) и жалуютцо что не хочет)
<trancecore> откапал кернелчек, чета я очкую....
<artus> все путем , ток не собирай дрова на нвидиу в нем
<artus> не соберется
<go8765> artus, он вообще для первого дня на убунте - очень неплох.... я помню когда первый раз поставил убунту и слышал где-то слово - консоль или терминал - недели две уходил нервно курить...)
<trancecore> я вот када 1 раз поставил мне нифига было не интересно кроме консоли, сразу полез искать че за команды и т.п.
<artus> go8765, хех ) мну когдато "спец" показывал красношапку , какая она вся класная и замечательная) дык иксы он стартовал путем переустановки системы) ибо после сетапа они стартовали автоматом) а так надо было startx )
<go8765> artus, не смейся... я скоро поставлю себе стартх
<SergeyIT> go8765, надо  было начинать с фрибсд
<go8765> :)
<go8765> artus,  :)
<SergeyIT> спать пора
<FishErr> установил кде на убунту 11.04 - GTK проги выглядят уныло. как поправить?
<artus> поставить kubuntu
<artus> или не запускать gtk проги
<FishErr> E: Не удалось найти пакет gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<FishErr> обычно это советуют на гуглах, но нема
<FishErr> а в кубунту что эдакого стоит, что решает проблему?
<artus> а в кубунту не стоят гтк проги
<artus> и вообще, причем здесь унылось гтк к кде которое натянули на бубунту
<JoD[web]> я еще не замучал никого?)
<FishErr> это что - последнее слово? типа не юзать и делов. причем первый ответ впринципе избыточный
<FishErr> поставить кубунту уже включает тогда не юзать проги
<JoD[web]> народ а как тут вызвать что-то на подобии диспетчера процессов в винде?
<artus> htop
<JoD[web]> мне процесс нужно снять)
<artus> kill killall
<go8765> в системных приложениях есть диспетчер процессов
<JoD[web]> мне пишет что dpkg занят другим процессом
<JoD[web]> как его (процесс) убить?
 * go8765 старый добрый gnome.... как давно я им не пользовался :)
<JoD[web]> kill (имя процесса не знаю)
<go8765> JoD[web], dpkg как раз убивать не стоит
<JoD[web]> он занят)
<JoD[web]> я не убивать его хочу
<JoD[web]> а освободить
<JoD[web]> я - миротворец))
<JoD[web]> как в футураме) (если кто видел эту серию)
<go8765> JoD[web], это значит что у тебя синаптик где-то скорее запущен или в консоли что-то ставиться/обновляется.....
<go8765> не?
<JoD[web]> вот как раз это та гребанная ява с 10.04)))
<go8765> ...?
<go8765> поодожди - может она станет
<JoD[web]> она висела долго... минут 40) зато я теперь знаю что убунту не винда)) сломается неделю чинить буду)))
<trancecore> в kernel configuration  с чего хоть начать? а то глазы разбегаются
<JoD[web]> понимаешь там выводит "соглашение" и все
<FishErr> то есть вы мне хотите сказать, что в кде я буду видеть фаерфокс и хчат вот в таком виде? или я чего именно не догоняю?
<FishErr> даже будь то кубунту
<JoD[web]> а кильнуть апт-гет можно?
<go8765> JoD[web],  ты как яву ставишь?
<JoD[web]> http://www.ithowto.ru/258-kak-ustanovit-java-v-ubuntu-1004.html
<JoD[web]> так ставил
<JoD[web]> оно не поставилось и висиь
<JoD[web]> ((
<JoD[web]> я пробовал заменить люсид на натти
<JoD[web]> все равно весит
<JoD[web]> сегодня  пробовал "логическую" игру стандартную... оказалось логика у меня 0))) чувствую нужно бросать свою учебу))
<go8765> JoD[web], у тебя синаптик отрыт ?
<JoD[web]> (консолька?)
<go8765> сори
<JoD[web]> ))
<go8765> чё в консоли там?
<go8765> в пасту
<JoD[web]> сейчас чистый терминал ( ява опять висела и пришлось зарывать)
<JoD[web]> *закрывать
<go8765> в консоли : sudo synaptic
<JoD[web]> попробовать подождать еще?) давай я снова скрин кину
<JoD[web]> занята пишет она
<JoD[web]> может ребутнутся?)
<JoD[web]> просто я думал в менеджере вообще удалить все упоминания о яве
<go8765> я точно не могу сказать насколько это безопасно/хорошая идея....
<JoD[web]> если так моэго
<JoD[web]> я уже раз 300 ребутился_
<JoD[web]> )
<JoD[web]> ща)
<JoD[web]> спасибо те за модем еще раз) так бы коннектился по 10 минут))
<JoD[web]> уже тут
<JoD[web]> вот короче))
<JoD[web]> я ребутнулся))
<JoD[web]> зашел в менеджер
<JoD[web]> он ругается)
<artus> !enter | JoD[web]
<ubuntuhelp> JoD[web]: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<JoD[web]> понял сорри, пытаюсь быстро писать в перерыве между действиями
<go8765> что именно ?
<JoD[web]> E: Работа dpkg прервана, вы должны вручную запустить sudo dpkg --configure -a для устранения проблемы.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<JoD[web]> уже делаю)
<artus> ты того) главное не спеши )
<JoD[web]> вооот) я вломился в этот менеджер)
<JoD[web]> удалять все упоминания о яве?:)
<artus> удаляй то что ставил
<JoD[web]> ищу)
<go8765> artus,  а мне что удалять ? :)  http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0514/h_1305321032_c4bd2d7a1d.png
<artus> эммм
<JoD[web]> мммммать) вот это системка)
<artus> а чем ты там вообще занимаешся?
<JoD[web]> не видишь к 11 обновляет))
<artus> че ты там уже апгрейдиш то судя по тому что у тя итак 11ю04
<JoD[web]> О_о а почему не похожа?)
<go8765> artus, с чег это ?
<go8765> *чего
<artus> JoD[web], кароче, закрывай нафиг это горе, убивай из реп то чего ты добавлял про яву
<artus> ну судя по всему оно считает что у него далеко не 11
<JoD[web]> E: sun-java6-bin: Пакет абсолютно неработоспособен -- перед удалением его  следует переустановить. E: sun-java6-jre: Пакет абсолютно неработоспособен -- перед удалением его  следует переустановить.
<JoD[web]> ща уписаюсь))
 * go8765 всё-таки ubuntu красивая система :)
<JoD[web]> я думал винда тупая (та что 7 когда спрашивает правильно установленна программа...)
<artus> JoD[web], эм, а винт бы не мешало то и разбить ) вынеся отдельно /home
<go8765> artus, ты чувствуешь чем это может закончится :)
<go8765> ?
<JoD[web]> не трави душу )) я и так случайно винду 7 форматнул(( там одних установочных игр на 100 гиг) а
<JoD[web]> ноно)) я не полный ноль)
<artus> ну судя по тому что у него 6ть гигов свободно и все на 1м разделе...
<artus> JoD[web], ты просто в какой то момент тупо не запустишся)
<JoD[web]> та я понимаю)) я думал по старинке потом акронисом))
<go8765> artus, это мне было ? :)
<artus> а, так это твой скрин
<artus> что ж вы путаете то меня )
<artus> go8765, ога, тебе
<JoD[web]> у меня тоже все на 1 разделе)) 640 гиг ))
<JoD[web]> мусора))
<artus> мдя )
<JoD[web]> я же говорю думал потом из под вайна врубить акронис (да я наивный))) но мечты ведь такие сладкие)
<artus> O_o
<artus> нафиг те акронис ?
<JoD[web]> ?
<artus> gparted есть
<go8765> artus,  ну это вряд-ли из-за этого ошибка
<JoD[web]> разбить разделы))
<JoD[web]> это ты о нем знаешь) а я нет))
<artus> JoD[web], с ливки системы
<JoD[web]> но с этим еще пока что подожду мне яву грохнуть нужно а я не знаю как)))
<artus> go8765, а ты с чего и на что обновляешся то ?
<artus> отруби левые репы
<JoD[web]> Эмм... как?)
<artus> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list и закоменти
<go8765> artus,  c 10.10 на 11
<JoD[web]> если не секрет во сколько вы попробовали первый раз... убунту?))) ну или просто линукс
<artus> go8765, а оно те надо? )
<artus> лет 9ть тому
<go8765> artus, я почитал немного форум и мне тоже уже кажется, что нет...
<JoD[web]> ого О_о
<artus> go8765, сначала делаем потом думаем? )
<JoD[web]> и сколько же тебе было?)
<go8765> пока ещё да :)
<go8765> artus, хотя уже наверное где-то одновременно :)
<artus> JoD[web], эм, ну 26-9 )
<artus> сколько там по калькулятору получается)
<JoD[web]> а мне сейчас 18)
<JoD[web]> логику ловишь?)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-14
<artus> JoD[web], ну как те сказать) при том количестве разжеваного материала который есть сейчас...
<JoD[web]> при том что позавчера бахнула мысль поставить убунту... а точнее минт (тогда же первый раз и узнал о существовании минта)
<artus> ну дык , ты катю ставил?
<go8765> artus, у тебя убунта стоит ?
<artus> не
<JoD[web]> об убунте воообще 1 или 2 раза слышал... и даже не представлял что это и с чем) не дошли руки до минта)) 5 образов на компе лежит)) еще дойдут, а пока что убунту по мучаю) у нее круче значек))) а если серьезно то чем-то она мне больге приглянулась... 
<go8765> вот она правда жизни)
<go8765> artus, а что. если не секрет?
<JoD[web]> кстати не могу найти джаву там где ты говорил
<artus> go8765, сквизи
<go8765> JoD[web], в синаптике что-ли?
<artus> JoD[web], тест на логику, вспомни какой ты реп для джавы добавлял)
<JoD[web]> ого...
<JoD[web]> там где люсид?)
<artus> угу
<JoD[web]> нЭма)
<artus> эммм....
<go8765> artus, дебиан что-ли ?
<vonderer> о, дебианщик :)
<artus> go8765, ахха
<JoD[web]> кстати вру)) было на 2 курсе что в "колинуксе" баловались с КДЕ))
<artus> «Убунту» — это африканское слово, означающее «Я не могу настроить Дебиан» ))
<JoD[web]> нашел люсид
<JoD[web]> О_о филолог)))
<go8765> artus, что там так всё сложно ?
<artus> go8765, да не  )
<JoD[web]> коммент как и в с++ // или # text#
<JoD[web]> ?
<go8765> artus,  я просто тоже слышал, что уровень для дебиана надо иметь выше средного....
<artus> #
<JoD[web]> с обоих сторон?)
<artus> не
<JoD[web]> понял
<artus> go8765, да не , просто свестелки сам ставиш по мере надобности)
<JoD[web]> закоментил
<JoD[web]> что дальше?
<artus> сохраняй и sudo apt-get update
<artus> а потом сноси джаву
<JoD[web]> сохраняет контр+х?
<artus> или даже sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<JoD[web]> контрл)
<artus> угу
<go8765> artus,  можешь глянуть плиз http://paste.ubuntu.com/607214/
<vonderer> а ещё в дебиане пакеты задолго до релиза замораживают, и в итоге дистр на полгода-год отстаёт от текущих версий софта :
<JoD[web]> Не удалось получить доступ к файлу блокировки /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Ресурс временно недоступен)
<vonderer> кому-то это не нравится
<artus> aptitude-gtk это чего такое?
<vonderer> JoD[web], значит у тебя где-то ещё апт-или морда работает
<vonderer> artus, это gtk-морда к aptitude, очевидно
<go8765> artus, это аптитуд -гтк :)
<artus> vonderer, не знаю чего там куда отстает, все что надо есть ) и притом оно работаеть и моск не сношает)
<JoD[web]> как их вырубить что бы не больно системе было?:)
<artus> а зачем оно ?
<go8765> artus, гуёвина аптитуда
<vonderer> artus, ума не приложу. В ncurses-морде смысла-то мало
<artus> я догадался, зачем она ? ))
<JoD[web]> а мне вообще пишет что аптитуды не существует (команды)))
<artus> JoD[web], поставь)
<vonderer> JoD[web], её по умолчанию нет в убунте, начиная с 10.10
<artus> JoD[web], его выпилили зачем то , зачем правда не пойму )
<vonderer> поставь, она удобнее apt
<vonderer> точнее apt-* команд :)
<vonderer> artus, места не хватало, вроде как
<JoD[web]> а у меня сейчас вообще ниче не ставит))
<artus> ну да, 12 метров всеж )
<go8765> artus, чтобы увидеть сколько у меня поломаных пакетов) http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0514/h_1305328484_298d10ca7a.png
<vonderer> shiki.
<vonderer> очень ок :3
<go8765> artus, а про ошибки чё-то можешь сказать ?
<JoD[web]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607217/
<vonderer> морда работает?
<JoD[web]> ставить?
<vonderer> тебе нужен jre?
<JoD[web]> да...
<vonderer> и зачем тогда спрашиваешь? :)
<artus> не, не ставь
<JoD[web]> но он зависает при установке
<artus> сделай ему sudo apt-get purge sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre
<artus> а потом почисти кеш
<vonderer> кстати, мне тоже надо поставить
<artus> путем sudo apt-get clean
<JoD[web]> выводится "соглашение" с кнопкой ок а она не пашет и висит так пока не вырубишь комп
<vonderer> JoD[web], таб не пробовал нажать?
<JoD[web]> висит)
<vonderer> там по идее ok должна подсветиться после нажатия на таб
<vonderer> ну или пролистай до упора
<JoD[web]> оно вообще виснет) не отвечает)
<JoD[web]> ура
<JoD[web]> все работает))
<JoD[web]> артуру спс большое) и го8765 тоже отдельное (за инет)
<vonderer> интересно, откуда у меня la подскочил после перехода на x86_64
<JoD[web]> не такая страшная эта убунту как ее рисуют)) А я уже думал 10.04 ставить) гг
<go8765> о.. 3 раз реально уже тут помогаю кому-то, а меня нехорошие люди тролем называли, когда я звук пытался починить... :)
<vonderer> я с убунтой так и не смог наладить отношения
<vonderer> ты его починил, кстати?
<go8765> vonderer, это знаменательное событие случилось пару часов назад :))))) и я доволен как слон :)))))
<vonderer> круто
<vonderer> а как починил?
<JoD[web]> кстати, у меня на ноуте проц  х64... я поставил убунту на х32... в винде это не очень страшно, хотя у меня 4 гг оперативы (для чтения больше 3.3 нужна система х64, если не ошибаюсь) так вот в убунте это сильно плохо?
<vonderer> в убунту также
<vonderer> есть ещё pae-ядро
<go8765> vonderer,  пару дней назад кто-то тоже поставил себе этот драйвер :) и создал тему на форуме и ему нормально ответели что делать.. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151671
<artus> но есть pae )
<go8765> vonderer, так и вылечил... :))))
<go8765> artus,  а как а аптитуде поломанные пакеты посмотреть ?
<JoD[web]> тоесть я теряю 0.5 оперативки... так? плюс у меня другие немножко по длинне команды... но замечу ли я большую разницу если поствалю таки 64?
<vonderer> go8765, aptitude -f install
<vonderer> и ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО читаем, что оно предлагает
<go8765> спс
<vonderer> покажет поломанные пакеты и варианты их починки
<go8765> ухты... у меня гуёвина аптитуда исчезла... кудато
<go8765> я из консоле её запуска.. консоль открыта, а гуёвина исчезла....
<go8765> это как так ?
<JoD[web]> как мне теперь винт поделить не подскажите?)
<vonderer> go8765, не понял
<vonderer> ты в соседнем терминале запустил aptitude, и у тебя выключился гуй?
<vonderer> бе... в арчике скайп только 32-битный :(
<vonderer> впрочем, ему недолго осталось
<vonderer> твою ж налево...
<JoD[web]> спят усталые игрушки))
<vonderer> google chrome уже на gtk3...
<vonderer> нехорошие человеки :(
<JoD[web]> вандерер
<vonderer> ?
<JoD[web]> не подскажешь как разделить винт на части?) (без помощи молотка)) в смысле розбить на лог диски
<vonderer> gparted
<vonderer> или, если командную строку предпочитаешь - parted, fdisk, cfdisk
<JoD[web]> у меня винт на 640... как логичнее всего сделать? 3 лог диска?
<vonderer> разумнее всего - один праймари, остальные логические
<vonderer> хотя никто не мешает сделать до 4 праймари
<JoD[web]> вот где система я думаю оставить гигов 40... хватит?
<vonderer> ты под линукса размечаешь что ли?
<go8765> vonderer, аптитуд нормальная вообще команда? что я сдесь должен понять ? :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/607224/
<vonderer> там всё написано
<go8765> вырвеглазовски оно написано
<vonderer> нормально написано
<JoD[web]> у меня убунту 11.04 ( я думаю ОСи оставить 40 гиг) остальное я разобью под "хлам" на 2 логических
<JoD[web]> нормально будет?
<vonderer> перечислено, что будет установлено, удалено, какие пакеты останутся, какие не удаётся починить
<vonderer> go8765, как ты вообще всё так поломать умудрился?
<vonderer> JoD[web], нет
<vonderer> под / не имеет смысла выделять больше 10 ГБ
<go8765> vonderer,  синаптик не показывает что есть поломанные пакеты....
<vonderer> остальное - под /home
<vonderer> go8765, и?
<JoD[web]> О_о на прайм всего 10 гиг?
<vonderer> а зачем больше-то?
<go8765> vonderer, и я не знаю как умудрился... - не поставил бу гуёвину аптитуда, так и не узнал бы наверное никогда....
<vonderer> некоторые делают ещё отдельный /boot на 50-100 МБ в ext2
<vonderer> чтобы вроде как быстрее грузилось
<JoD[web]> та это я только отхожу от винды 7 где диск с должен быть не меньше 80гиг)))
<vonderer> в винде больше мусора
<JoD[web]> прикольно... а как это все сделать?
<vonderer> зачем тебе 2 отдельных раздела под хлам?
<go8765> JoD[web], я недавно себе поставил на 2ой раздел размером 27гигов... сейчас боюсь даже включать её...
<vonderer> ты себе драйвера от реалтека поставил
<JoD[web]> и не пробуй)) жрет все что найдет)
<go8765> vonderer, ну так мне соглашаться на это заманчивое предложение ? :)
<vonderer> не знаю, как хочешь
<go8765> JoD[web], я уже поставил...
<vonderer> проверь, есть ли там нужные пакеты среди тех, которые обещают удалить
<go8765> vonderer, спс. хороший ответ...
<JoD[web]> я уже давненько на 7)) это не система)) это аццкая машина
<go8765> :)
<go8765> vonderer,  ^)
<vonderer> алсо, ты можешь отказаться от предложенного варианта и посмотреть другие
<JoD[web]> благо у меня винтик на 640 гиг на ноуте так можно розгулятся))
<vonderer> aptitude предлагает несколько вариантов починки
<vonderer> JoD[web], так зачем тебе 2 отдельных раздела под хлам?
<vonderer> ты вообще имеешь представление о виртуальной файловой системе?
<go8765> vonderer,  я не могу в этом разобраться.... нажимаю да... как в винде :)
<JoD[web]> кстати... из под убунты в игры играть можно (сталкер, контра или что-то такое)
<vonderer> JoD[web], есть wine. Некоторые игры в нём идут
<vonderer> некоторые криво
<vonderer> многие нет.
<JoD[web]> фигово)
<vonderer> для игрушек оставь винду
<JoD[web]> кстати вайн был первым что я установил))
<vonderer> хотя игры от Valve идут отлично
<go8765> или виртуалко можно попробовать
<JoD[web]> О)
<vonderer> go8765, бессмысленно
<go8765> vonderer, скажи своим опытным глазом - соглашаться или нет ?
<vonderer> ты так и будешь каждый раз окружающих спрашивать?
<go8765> пжлуста
<vonderer> включай мозг уже - это полезная штука :)
<go8765> последний раз :)
<JoD[web]> я думал 1 под систему... рут если не ошибаюсь) 2 под скажем игры или что-то такое... 3 под фильмы музыку документы) я не педантичный ) по "Библиотекам" класть все не обучен))
<go8765> vonderer, я так понимаю там самое интересно в тех пакетах, которые он удалить хочет
<vonderer> не совсем
<vonderer> там неиспользуемые пакеты
<go8765> vonderer, а остольное мелочи впринцыпе... но я никаких знакомых пакетов там не вижу... какие-то библиотеки...
<vonderer> {u} означает, что пакеты были поставлены как зависимости, но теперь не нужны
<go8765> из удаляемых всмысле
<go8765> ааа
<go8765> это немного меняет дело
<vonderer> в отличие от базовых утилит APT, aptitude автоматически их вычищает
<vonderer> дальше
<vonderer> {b}...
<vonderer> скажи мне, у тебя подключены backport-репозитории?
<vonderer> JoD[web], щас я тебе нагуглю чтиво
<JoD[web]> http://s015.radikal.ru/i333/1105/15/829281beb985.jpg
<vonderer> это плохая, негодная разбивка
<JoD[web]> это я ничего не делал
<vonderer> запомни как минимум одно, без дополнительного чтения
<JoD[web]> вчера ток установился
<go8765> vonderer,  бэкпортс - это частные которые ?
<vonderer> для /home надо делать отдельный раздел
<vonderer> всегда
<vonderer> go8765, cat /etc/apt/sources* | grep backports
<vonderer> выводит что-нибудь?
<JoD[web]> спасибо за инфу) а сейчас как это сделать?)
<vonderer> JoD[web], да, по умолчанию убунта жрёт весь хард на ОДИН раздел
<vonderer> за такое надо отрывать руки умельцам из Canonical
<JoD[web]> я уже понял))
<go8765> vonderer, да
<vonderer> дай строчку какую-нибудь сюда
<vonderer> одну
<JoD[web]> она у меня винду 7 сьела)) я лохонулся)))
<vonderer> JoD[web], только переставлять и в процессе переустановки переразмечать
<go8765> vonderer, http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0514/h_1305330944_ac7a735683.png
<JoD[web]> пля... тоесть выход у меня сейчас только СНОС ОСи?
<vonderer> переустановка с переразметкой диска, да
<vonderer> go8765, используй пейстбин для текста
<vonderer> go8765, строки с # не в счёт
<vonderer> это комментарии
<go8765> vonderer, просто там цветное всё такое
<vonderer> интересно, что же тогда значит {b}
<JoD[web]> хорошо... а есть ли смысл ставить х64?  или ставить уже х32?
<go8765> т.е. нет
<vonderer> JoD[web], сколько оперативки?
<JoD[web]> 4
<vonderer> имеет
<JoD[web]> кушает пол гига
<JoD[web]> ок
<vonderer> что ж про виртуальную фс юникса так замороченно написано везде?
<JoD[web]> кстати проц i7 интеловский (если это что-то меняет)
<vonderer> JoD[web], вот немного про строение виртуальной фс юникса: http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/BOOKS/burk/Part4.htm
<vonderer> сейчас поищу чего-нибудь попроще
<vonderer> но к ознакомлению всё равно рекомендую
<go8765> vonderer, а где ты б нашёл ?
<JoD[web]> спасибо
<go8765> * "б"
<vonderer> список новых пакетов
<go8765> db;e
<go8765> вижу
<JoD[web]> ого...
<vonderer> когда же гугль научат понимать спецсимволы как обычный текст для поиска? ._.
<JoD[web]> как будто снова на паре с "ОС" (так пара называлась))
<vonderer> http://pda.coolreferat.com/%D0%A4%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B0_Unix
<go8765> vonderer, я ставлю.... я думал там чё-то удалиться может... а там только остатки удалятся... а почему апити не видит эти остатки ?
<vonderer> JoD[web], вот, кратко
<vonderer> go8765, он видит. он автоматически не удаляет
<vonderer> надо команду пускать. apt-get autoremove вроде
<vonderer> но я не помню точно
<go8765> vonderer, я запускал
<go8765> не видит
<go8765> и поломанные пакеты мне кажется что не видит
<vonderer> тогда хз. я не использовать apt-get с тех пор, как поставил свой первый линукс нативно
<vonderer> не использовал*
<vonderer> походу пора спать
<go8765> я - соглашаюсь
<JoD[web]> можно еще вопросик? маааааленький))
<vonderer> JoD[web], посмотри по второй ссылке параграф "Файловая система Unix"
<vonderer> там кратко и просто вроде описано
<JoD[web]> я читаю)
<vonderer> !ask|JoD[web]
<ubuntuhelp> JoD[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<vonderer> назначения служебных каталогов в юниксах сам найдёшь, если нужно будет
<JoD[web]> почему у меня на ноуте с убунту сразу срабатывали горячие кнопочки а сейчас нет (точнее рисует что я снижаю яркость, а эффекта нет) (раньше был)
<vonderer> не знаю. возможно, какой-то драйвер работал, а сейчас не работает
<vonderer> я во-первых не пользовался ноутами никогда
<vonderer> а во-вторых я не убунтуец уже почти 3 года :)
<JoD[web]> пля) ну все равно прийдется ось сносить так что думаю все будет пучком))
<vonderer> не факт
<vonderer> ну так вот
<JoD[web]> блин системка не для детей)
<vonderer> важно знать, что в /home живут пользовательские файлы
<JoD[web]> это я знаю
<vonderer> настройки, документы, картинки и прочая лабудень
<vonderer> в / живут системные вещи, начиная виртуальными фс с устройствами и заканчивая общесистемными конфигами
<vonderer> а теперь представь ситуацию: ты переставляешь ось
<vonderer> если у тебя один раздел под / - ты потеряешь ВСЁ при переустановке, так как корень форматировать надо
<vonderer> иначе встанет криво или не встанет вообще
<vonderer> но если у тебя /home отдельным разделом - всё будет ок: систему переставил, твои файлы нетронуты
<vonderer> что же до отдельных разделов под /opt, /boot и /usr/local - тебе это вряд ли нужно
<vonderer> говорят, /boot на ext2 ускоряет загрузку системы
<JoD[web]> логично... стой а в убунте есть же прикол что бы ставить её и не сносить старую ОСь... диски режутся сис утилитой... никак нельзя это использовать для переноса файлов?
<vonderer> но я что-то не заметил
<vonderer> для переноса - нет. хвала Марку, в убунте тулза для переразметки дисков - переразмечает диски
<vonderer> а файловый менеджер занимается копированием
<vonderer> переносить разделы, ресайзить их можно
<vonderer> но учитывай, что как минимум с NTFS надо быть готовым ко всему.
<JoD[web]> ты не понял) я режу диск под 2 ось а потом с первой сбрасываю на 2
<vonderer> gparted вполне способен угробить раздел
<JoD[web]> нтфс...
<vonderer> если нужно отресайзить диски с ntfs, лучше взять какой-нибудь Acronis и с его помощью произвести все необходимые манипуляции
<vonderer> *разделы
<JoD[web]> кстати в линуксе (убунте) я узнал о существовании еще много чего кроме нтфс и фата
<vonderer> файловых систем целый зоопарк, да
<JoD[web]> вот... а акронис с вайна пускать?
<go8765> JoD[web], и переносы можно делать из лайфсиди
<vonderer> нет, акронис запускать с лайвцд лучше всего
<go8765> да
<JoD[web]> как?
<vonderer> бывает образ акронис диск доктора
<vonderer> или как оно называется
<JoD[web]> понял)
<vonderer> загружаешься как с лайвцд, а там - тулза для разметки дисков
<go8765> *да я имел ввиду что с диска а не из вайна
<JoD[web]> так вот... линукс у меня не на нтфс... на каком он должен быть?
<vonderer> покуда не разберёшься - ext4
<JoD[web]> а что меняют?
<vonderer> в смысле что меняют?
<JoD[web]> я ток вчера поставил УБУНТУ а за сегодня узнал больше чем за 3 курса учебы))
<JoD[web]> какая разница екст4 от скажем екст2
<vonderer> ext2 - нежурналируемая фс
<vonderer> это как минимум. за остальным - в гугл
<JoD[web]> ... вижу мне еще читать и читать
<vonderer> ну дело твоё
<vonderer> ты можешь тупо пользоваться готовыми инструкциями и советами из чятиков
<JoD[web]> ну раз уже взялся:)
<vonderer> а можешь - разбираться в системе и настраивать её так, как тебе вздумается
<JoD[web]> я учусь на программиста... так что все равно прийдется:)
<vonderer> правда на этом этапе ты уже будешь пользоваться каким-нибудь другим дистрибутивом
<JoD[web]> утешил))
<JoD[web]> каким?)
<go8765> JoD[web],  кстати вот доступно многое описано http://help.ubuntu.ru/
<JoD[web]> например)
<vonderer> нет, смена дистрибутивов - это ок
<vonderer> я не знаю, что будет на тот момент актуально :)
<vonderer> а сейчас - gentoo, archlinux, debian - самые популярные
<vonderer> из не пытающихся ориентироваться на среднестатистического юзера, у которого работа начинается с "этой кнопки"
<go8765> vonderer, а мандрива, федора ?
<vonderer> go8765, а эти - для тех, у кого с "этой кнопки" ;)
<go8765> :)
<go8765> ну да - это не гента :)
<vonderer> правда, убунту и суся популярнее
 * go8765 vonderer  - тайный шпион генты... я его узнал :)
<vonderer> не угадал
<vonderer> $ uname -a
<vonderer> Linux darkstar 2.6.32-lts #1 SMP Tue May 10 08:50:03 CEST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<vonderer> а, лол
<vonderer> тут не видно :)
<vonderer> арчик у меня
<go8765> это коспирация)
<vonderer> просто ядро не по умолчанию, а lts
<go8765> я помню - ты меня на генту заманивал )
<vonderer> не я
<vonderer> vladgobelen скорее всего
<vonderer> он гентушник
<go8765> значит перепутал - это vladgob  elen  был наверно
<go8765> да
<go8765> точно
<vladgobelen> оО
<go8765> проснулся)
<vonderer> с добрым утром
<vladgobelen> Я?
<vladgobelen> Заманивал?
<vonderer> ты
<JoD[web]> вот как человеку который только 3 года назад узнал что кроме  хрюши были и другие "окна", 2 года назад научился уставналивать эти окошка без обращения в СЦ, год назад узанал что существует линукс и 3 часа по лазил в колинуксе, и 1 день назад ус
<vladgobelen> Вы что курили?
<vonderer> гобелены!
<vladgobelen> Я могу предлагать только и то только людям разумным.
<vladgobelen> А откуда они на убунту-ру?
<vonderer> ты тоже на убунту-ру, что символизирует :)
<go8765> vladgobelen,  мы тебя вычислили - здавайся влястям и мы тебя помилуем :)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: я не человек
<vonderer> бендер, ты?
<go8765> да я шутил..... ты предлогал - это правда, а я просто побоялся что не осилю :)
<JoD[web]> а у меня в открытое окно слышно как какая-то чуха поет в караоке "итс май лайф")))
<vladgobelen> go8765: Я никому никогда не предлагаю генту. Максимум мог показать на калькулейт. Но не предлагать.
<JoD[web]> и тишина)))
<vonderer> go8765, генту не стоит пытаться ставить, если не уверен, что будешь ей пользоваться
<vonderer> это относится ко всем сорцо-ориентированным дистрибутивам
<JoD[web]> что прикольного в генте?
<vonderer> к слаке, например, или, хоть и не к линуксу, к фряхе
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: На фоне остальных дистрибутивов она практически идеальна.
<JoD[web]> О_о
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Поточу что ставишь то, что нужно тебе..
<vonderer> vladgobelen, пропагандируешь
<go8765> vonderer,  это я так понимаю признак оздоровления http://paste.ubuntu.com/607232/ ?
<vonderer> сейчас я скажу, что Марк и Партег - боги
<vonderer> и попробуй оспорить :)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Отвечаю на вопрос
<vonderer> go8765, да, починилось
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Причем ставишь не только нужное тебе, но и затачиваешь под свой компьютер.
<go8765> vladgobelen,  да ты самый чесный и порядочный. мы все это знаем. не парься.. :)
<JoD[web]> а кхм кхм... чем стесняюсь спросить винда не идеальна?
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Вовторых она безрелизна - тоесть практически бессмертна, если обновлять периодически.
<vonderer> тем, что она винда - очевидно же
<shenmue> о да тут жизнь кипит
<vonderer> да
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Например - обновление той же убунту у многих убивает старую систему. В генту такое невозможно.
<vonderer> присоединяйся, кипи с нами!
<shenmue> vladgobelen толсто насчет убунту
<vladgobelen> зато правда
<shenmue> хотя если ты про обновление дистра на дистр то да. может быть
<vonderer> он про обновление с дистра на дистр
<JoD[web]> я вчера узнал только что существо "убунту" не такое страшное как оно рисуется)))
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Но ее разработчики заняты работой над функциональностью, а не пиаром. Потому предлагать ее людям я не собираюсь никогда. Кому нужно - сам найдет и поставит.
<vonderer> а гента - роллинг
<vonderer> только роллинг, в котором ВСЁ собирается из сорцов - и врагу не пожелаешь
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Не все
<shenmue> гентушники такие гентушники
<vonderer> по крайней мере, я бы желать не стал :)
<vladgobelen> Только то, что ты хочешь под себя настроить.
<JoD[web]> Ураааа))) троллинг и холивар начинается)))
<shenmue> везде где убунттовцы обязательно краноглазит попиарят генту
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Хочешь стандарт - ставь бинарники.
<vonderer> vladgobelen, а в чём тогда профит, если не собирать под железо?
 * go8765 помчалась аля лор 
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Генту сама по себе удобна. Например управление софтом.
<vonderer> я не против
<shenmue> vladgobelen очень да
<shenmue> ставил я шрифты
<vonderer> всё никак не возьмусь попробовать
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Разработчиков эпта нужно долго и мучительно убивать
<vonderer> за что?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: столько лет разработки и оно до сих пор с такими проблемами
<vonderer> О_о
<shenmue> команда emerge ttf-droid
<vonderer> чем тебе апт не угодил?
<shenmue> спустя пол часа мне надоело ждать
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Попробуешь портажи, поймешь
<vonderer> vladgobelen, это не ответ :)
<shenmue> когда же мл в генте поставятся шрифты
<shenmue> я понял что гента не мое если мне пол года ее собирать потом
<vonderer> я пробовал apt, zypper, pacman, pkg_add и ports. :)
<vonderer> всё ок
<JoD[web]> я вот читаю... и чувствую себя муравьем... или даже нет... микробом, на вашем фоне))
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Как раз наоборот
<vonderer> ничего, ещё похоливаришь, JoD[web]
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Генту ты собираешь один раз дня три не торопясь
<shenmue> всю жизнь что ли7
<vladgobelen> shenmue: И потом стоит год, два, пять лет
<vonderer> vladgobelen, не обновлясь.
<vonderer> занавес :)
<vladgobelen> shenmue: А с дистрибутивами вроде убунту придется потом постоянно сношаться
<shenmue> vladgobelen толсто
 * go8765 спасибо за помощь и компанию милые люди. я пошёл спать :) ! [хороший выдался денёк :) ]
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Нет, генту обновляется ежедневно. Это не проблема
<shenmue> у меня все работает прекрасно
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Она всегда в актуальном состоянии
<vonderer> vladgobelen, противоречишь сам себе
<vonderer> > собираешь один раз дня три не торопясь
<vonderer> > генту обновляется ежедневно
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Нет. Ты генту настраиваешь один раз. Дальше она на автомате все обновляет по твоим правилам.
<JoD[web]> *тихонь*... чуть ли не плачя*: а зато я знаю где регистр в винде ковырять и главное зачем...)))
<shenmue> vladgobelen, скажи в портежах юнити есть?
<vladgobelen> vladgobelen: Врядли.
<vonderer> JoD[web], ты про реестр, наверное? Регистр - это у символов, когда они маленькие или большие.
<vonderer> в ауре есть
<vonderer> !
<JoD[web]> да) сорри)) и тут унизился)) что поделать привычка слов)
<vladgobelen> Ну если опенсорс - будет
<vladgobelen> В ауре много мусора. В арч вообще тащат самое новое, не думая о юзерах
<JoD[web]> да кстати... на счет реестра
<vonderer> JoD[web], регистр - очень значимая штука в *nixах.
<vonderer> JoD[web], многие на этом поначалу зубы обламывают :)
<JoD[web]> ничего не сказало))
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Как давно ты ставил систему с нуля?
<go8765> я вас рассужу : гента хороший дистр со своими плюсами и минусами. убунта - хороший дистр со своими плюсами и минусами !
<vonderer> vladgobelen, ммм. только что :3
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Как минимум с 10.04, иначе бы не получил некоторых возможностей
<vladgobelen> ну вот.. тем более
<vonderer> смигрировал с 32-битной на 64-битную
<shenmue> я кстати щас последний вайн собираю
<vonderer> до этого мой арчик простоял больше года
<JoD[web]> мне нужно на одну игрушку ключик забить в реестре... где найти реестр в убунте ( играть думал через вайн)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Я ставил генту один раз в жизни. Первый и последний. На новый год 2010
<vladgobelen> vonderer: С тех пор забыл о проблемах.. Посчитаешь сколько прошло?
<go8765> сколько драматизма
<shenmue> прочитал что лучше его самому собирать. там полная поддержка opengl если припроетарные дрова есть в ос
<vonderer> vladgobelen, я свой предыдущий арчик когда-то тогда же ставил, да :)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: У арча проблемы со стабильностью.
<vonderer> он и сейчас стоит и исправно работает на другом разделе
<vonderer> да ну?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Тащат непроверенное.
<vonderer> у меня нет проблем со стабильностью, ЧЯДНТ? :)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Так ты и систему только что переставлял
<shenmue> ы
<vonderer> vonderer | смигрировал с 32-битной на 64-битную
<vonderer> читай внимательнее что ли :)
 * go8765 ваш холивар меня засосал) иду спать !
<vonderer> алсо, предыдущая нетронута на другом разделе стоит
<JoD[web]> вондерер ток ты меня наврное спасешь))
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Я читаю читаю
<vonderer> могу ребутнуться в неё и также стабильно работать :)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: ...до очередного обновления
<vonderer> обновления каждый день
<vonderer> как в генте ;)
<vladgobelen> Нет.
<JoD[web]> можно ли в реестр залезть с такой простотой в убунте как я делал это в винде?
<vladgobelen> Не спорь про то, о чем не знаешь
<vonderer> JoD[web], regedit
<JoD[web]> да ладно...
<JoD[web]> та же команда?! О_о
<vonderer> vladgobelen, а теперь перечитай свою последнюю фразу, чтоб я её тебе не копипастил ;)
<vonderer> JoD[web], да
<vonderer> в вайне есть регедит
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: В убунту два реестра.. Один родной, другой вановский
<vonderer> потому что пока я вижу копипасту из традиционных срачиков какой дистр лучше
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Лучше тот, который ты лучше знаешь
<JoD[web]> я чувствую себя ребенком который получил конфетку))
<vonderer> где противники арча всё время вопят про нестабильность :)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Генту ты собираешь с нуля практически и знаешь что где.
<vladgobelen> Как кстати и арч
<vonderer> а сторонники пожимают плечами и крутят пальцами у висков
<vladgobelen> А про стабильность в арче тоже спорить не о чем.
<JoD[web]> противники ставят винду и не парятся)))
<vonderer> vladgobelen, ты, например, знал, что в арчике есть LTS-ядро, 2.6.32 версии?
<go8765> истина
<vonderer> стабильнее некуда :)
<vladgobelen> go8765: Я не юзаю арч.
<go8765> не мне
<vladgobelen> vonderer:
<JoD[web]> [03:39] <vonderer> vladgobelen, ты, например, знал, что в арчике есть LTS-ядро, 2.6.32 версии? *убил*
<vonderer> а зачем копипасту постишь?
<JoD[web]> просто в шоке)
<go8765> называется - разбудили на свою голову :)
<vonderer> JoD[web], ?
<vladgobelen> vonderer:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1061.png выбирай
<shenmue> ппц
<shenmue> теперь ос чистить ><
<JoD[web]> да вы так разговариваете что я просто в шоке... когда я с друзьями разговариваю нас не все понимают (программисты-студенты) но от вас я вообще в шоке
<vladgobelen> vonderer: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1062.png нет, лучше так
<vladgobelen> vonderer: кстати, хочу вот попробовать ^^
<vonderer> ну я и не спорю, что если надо конкретные версии софта иметь собранные из сорцов - гента несомненно хороша
<vladgobelen> vonderer: хм.. сек
<vonderer> я, кстати, ни слова против генты не сказал - против твоих восхваляющих аргументов - да :)
<shenmue> а я сказал
<JoD[web]> ребят  выйдите из своих домов) найдите себе девушку))) живите жизнью человека))))
<shenmue> я не трус
<shenmue> но я боус
<vladgobelen> vonderer:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1063.png хочешь бинарное - на тебе бинарное
<vonderer> JoD[web], зачем? котики лучше людей!
<go8765> JoD[web], нервы начинаю сдавать ?
<JoD[web]> та капец)) вообще)
<go8765> чсв кудато упиливат, да ?
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: А я хомячков люблю.. они так прикольно взрываются, когда я кончаю..
<go8765> *упиливает
<shenmue> тьфу
<JoD[web]> а почему у убунты  символом (или талисманов)  нарвал?
<shenmue> гентушники такие гентушники
<JoD[web]> О_О бедные ХОМЯКИ
<vonderer> JoD[web], кодовое имя присваивается каждой новой версии
<go8765> JoD[web],  в википедии смотри
<vonderer> JoD[web], при чём подбирается прилагательное-существительное, начинающиеся с одной и той же буквы
<shenmue>  JoD[web] в контакте есть ? щас ссылку дам на видео. там обьясняется про версии убунту и название
<JoD[web]> как часто выходят новые?
<vonderer> Lucid Lynx, Maverick Meerkat, Natty Narwal...
<vonderer> это из последних вроде
<JoD[web]> есть 16146055
<vonderer> релиз раз в полгода
<go8765> JoD[web],  в википедии смотри
<vonderer> JoD[web], собственно, *.04 - в апреле и *.10 - в октябре
<vladgobelen> shenmue: vonderer: Разговаривают два слона, какие слонихи лучше - индийские или африканские.  Тут подходит третий: А я хомячков люблю.. они так прикольно лопаются, когда я кончаю..
<JoD[web]> и вот это каждых пол года вы обновляетесь?
<go8765> кто как хочет
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: И каждые пол года у половины убунту падает)
<vonderer> исключение - 6.06, первая LTS, эхх..
<JoD[web]> и ради чего?
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: А что ты предложишь как альтернативу?
<vonderer> JoD[web], стандартные дистры поддерживаются 1,5 года. LTS - 3.
<JoD[web]> что тут такого что не потащит винда?
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Эм.. винда неработоспособна
<go8765> JoD[web],  она удобнее винды
<shenmue> http://vk.com/shenmue#/video-33241_140150904 график выхода убунту
<JoD[web]> (я еще сам думаю нафиг оно мне сдалось))) =)
<JoD[web]> помогите себя убедить))
<vonderer> JoD[web], поймёшь, что удобнее :)
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: вопервых винда падает от малейшего шума - от вирусов или просто от багов. Вовторых она просто неудобна.. Хотя бы для тех же игр ты же винду не станешь юзать.
<vonderer> не сразу, но поймёшь
<vonderer> vladgobelen, ты просто не умеешь пользоваться виндой
<go8765> это дело такое - может  и не надо оно тебе
<JoD[web]> я задрот ) ^^
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Не обсуждается. Я ее юзал 10 лет.
<JoD[web]> у меня винда 3-4 года... падала всего 1 раз)
<vonderer> vladgobelen, можно 10 лет забивать гвозди микроскопом, не подозревая о его назначении, если что
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: А ты в игры поиграй попробуй.
<vonderer> это я утрирую, конечно, но виндой вполне можно спокойно пользоваться :)
<shenmue> у меня два раза подряд бсод от дров на звук
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Ок, закрыли тему.
<vonderer> да
<shenmue> потом повисла от дров на мышку
<JoD[web]> так на убунте говорят что половина не идет вообще... в чем кайф тогда?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Она еще и от дров на видео умирает
<vonderer> vladgobelen, что там кстати у генты с репами?
<vonderer> много бинарников?
<shenmue> потом я понял что полезное пространсто занимаемое виндой уж слишком много
<vladgobelen> vonderer:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1064.png
<JoD[web]> ну пространство в наше время не такая проблема...
<shenmue> у меня 120 гигов всего
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: запусти в ней линейку первые хроники..
<go8765> для меня главный аргумент против винды - openbox
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Или космические рейнджеры в окне
<vonderer> vladgobelen, это ты к чему?
<JoD[web]> О_о линейку....
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Или в вов на бг побегай
<JoD[web]> ого...
<JoD[web]> и что?
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Или установи больше 10 игр на одну систему.. хотя бы последовательно
<shenmue> vladgobelen так у меня вово стоит. фпс на лине выше на 25 оО
<JoD[web]> у меня 84 игры стояло))
<shenmue> вов*
<JoD[web]> на 7
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Пока винда не юзабельна.
<JoD[web]> пока всера не форматнул
<JoD[web]> вчера
<vladgobelen> shenmue: У меня в три раза выше
<shenmue> на винде фпс 35 а на лине 60. ну как так? нипонятно
<vladgobelen> shenmue: В лине и пинг ниже
<vonderer> надо пойти третьих героев в вайне запилить
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Они в генту нативные есть
<vonderer> под х86_64
<vonderer> vladgobelen, они везде нативные есть
<shenmue> пинг из за разных mtu например
<vonderer> только без аддонов
<vladgobelen> vonderer: репо видел?
<vladgobelen> выше
<go8765> vonderer,  enm lkz kbyz ;t uthjb
<JoD[web]> стояли такие игры как фалаут сталкер кризис нфс и так далее... и все такого плана... пойдут они в убунте?!
<shenmue> в винде какая то фигня 20% трафа забирает
<go8765> vonderer, есть для линя же герои
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Просто в винде сетевой протокол пилился очень очень очень давно на отмазаться.. С тех пор почти не модифицировали
<vonderer> go8765, только Restoration of Erathia
<vonderer> ни AB, ни SoD нет
<vonderer> не говоря уже о хрониках
<vladgobelen> shenmue: там такое отношение ко многому.. потому и печально все так
<JoD[web]> вы хотите сказать что у меня сейчас инет на 20% быстрее чем был на винде?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Плюс учитывай трафик от вирусов, бэкдоров
<shenmue> щас найду как это штука называется
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: У тебя пинг ниже, чем на винде
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: И расход трафика меньше
<JoD[web]> ну на винде на скок я знаю он медленнее потому что там много проверок пакетов
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Потому что юникс изначально делали сетевым.. А майкрософт заявляла, что сеть это от дьявола и в винде ее никогда не будет
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Просто старая убогая реализация, вот и все
<JoD[web]> только что проверял
<JoD[web]> пинг на 60 выше стал
<JoD[web]> был 140 (киев)
<JoD[web]> стал 200)))
<JoD[web]> не исключено что "ого" выделывается... но все
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Он зависит от многих факторов, например нагрузки сети.
<JoD[web]> же
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: В винде был бы сейчас 250 значит
<JoD[web]> эх жаль не на чем проверить)
<JoD[web]> кстати кто из украины?
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: например сейчас многие на винде используют виртуальные машины, чтобы просто поиграть..
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Вобщем слишком много возни, мало преимуществ..
<shenmue> блин найти не могу
<JoD[web]> shenmue добавь в друзья потом кинешь
<shenmue> даа фиг с не
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Хотя для офиса винда очень неплохая.. Если конечно заблокировать все что возможно сразу после установки и бэкапы делать.
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Но для нормальной работы или для игр уже не катит..
<vonderer> vladgobelen, какие виртуальные машины?
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Хотя для игр и убунту уже слабовата
<JoD[web]> но на вайне же не пашет половина игр
<vonderer> у меня всё идёт под виндой
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Вмваре
<vonderer> ужас
<vonderer> извращенцы :)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Например для линейки той же
<vonderer> а
<JoD[web]> и у меня с моим ноутом все шло на отлично))
<vladgobelen> иначе или не запускается или выкидывает постоянно
<vonderer> ну линагозадроты они такие, да
<JoD[web]> кстати кому интересно какой я ноут угробил под убунту?)
<vladgobelen> Или та же пятая цивилизация
<vladgobelen> под виндой мы ее так и не запустили
<vonderer> ужас
<JoD[web]> О_о
<vonderer> нет, я конечно спорить не буду
<JoD[web]> крутой))
<JoD[web]> не запустили)))
<vladgobelen> Пришлось ставить калькулейт и там все идеально пошло
<vonderer> но всё, что я пытался запустить под виндой, у меня запустилось
<JoD[web]> аналогично)
<JoD[web]> стойте
<JoD[web]> мне так никто и не сказад
<vonderer> а вот старые игры я действительно гоняю под линуксами
<vonderer> потому как вайн тянет и ок :)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Просто ты мало играешь.. Винда очень многое не тянет
<go8765> помогите плиз разобраться в логе апгреда http://paste.ubuntu.com/607241/
<vonderer> vladgobelen, мало. жизнь, работа
<vonderer> сам понимаешь
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Сейчас мы подумываем вайн попробовать под виндой..
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Для убогих, чтобы жалобы так часто не сыпались
<JoD[web]> вы говорите  что игры тянет и так далее но как вы их запускаете если вайн не запускает половину
<vonderer> go8765, ?
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Вайн запускает 90% игр
<go8765> бо я уже замучался
<vonderer> vladgobelen, ой ли?
<vonderer> JoD[web], http://appdb.winehq.org/
<JoD[web]> на моём ноуте не встречал не 1 игры что бы не пошла
<JoD[web]> под виндой разумеется
<vonderer> там есть списки, что идёт, комментарии, как идёт и над чем надо любиться, чтобы пошло
<vladgobelen> Повторюсь - просто ты мало играешь
<JoD[web]> характеристики дать?
<JoD[web]> я?
<JoD[web]> да я лет с 5 задротничаю))
<go8765> vonderer,  не хочет обновляться http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0514/h_1305335107_c4bd2d7a1d.png
<JoD[web]> я играю раза в 2 больше тебя))
<JoD[web]> скажи хоть одну игру которая не пойдет?
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: l2 c1
<JoD[web]> мда)))
<JoD[web]> круто)))
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: civ5
<go8765> vonderer,  там такая куча брокенов в логе.... их все чинить ?
<vladgobelen> Разве что уже поправили
<shenmue> жалко нет шкалы или таймера который бы показывал когда это штука соберется
<vonderer> go8765, попробуй dpkg-reconfigure
<vonderer> или просто aptitude reinstall
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Ассассин третий не сохранял игру, приходилось держать все время открытой
<JoD[web]> цив5 работает на ура
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Хватит трех?
<vonderer> shenmue, какая?
<shenmue> wine
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Слава яйцам, не прошло и пол года - поправили. Но мне хотелось играть уже тогда
<JoD[web]> ассасин не видел еще (или ты про бразерхуд так он не 3)
<vonderer> shenmue, у меня на 32 битах собирался около35 минут
<JoD[web]> давным давно всё пашет
<shenmue> а процы?
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: В винде в нем были проблемы с сохранениями. Тупо не сохранял игру изза путей на русском
<JoD[web]> не качай кривые кряки да и все))
<go8765> vonderer,  верить вообще этим логам, потому что ни синаптик ни аптитуд не говорит о брокенах ?
<shenmue> vladgobelen гетушевиц. скажите пожалуста нашей редакции пару слов об ати
<JoD[web]> http://mediaportal.kiev.ua/
<JoD[web]> вот те сайтик
<vladgobelen> shenmue: я лучше промолчу
<JoD[web]> тут постоянно новые игры
<shenmue> все понял =)
<JoD[web]> смотри что там лежит) и какие проблемы встречаются)))
<JoD[web]> там кризис 2 еще до начала продаж лежал и цив5 тоже норм пашут
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: В отличие от винды тут постоянное развитие.. Каждый апдейт виден невооруженным взглядом.. Там то добавили, тут это. Там попровили.. Винда уже лет 5 не успевает за прогрессом..
<JoD[web]> и бразерхуж норм есть
<shenmue> кстати у фаенза есть значек вайн для папки
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Одна фирма не может конкурировать с сообществом.
<shenmue> сегодня впервые увидел
<JoD[web]> не сьезжай) во первых все работает на ура)))
<vladgobelen> Это не обсуждается.. Я юзал винду 10 лет и знаю как так и что работает
<vladgobelen> мне есть с чем сравнивать
<vonderer> vladgobelen, ты давно линуксоид-то? :)
<shenmue> vladgobelen расскажи о вирусной защите =)
<JoD[web]> это не фирма это сайт (прикрученый к фтп) на нем просто все очень быстро появляется)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: с 2006
<vladgobelen> shenmue: О чем?
<shenmue> в винде
<vladgobelen> не в курсе
<vonderer> vladgobelen, многовато фанатизма :(
<vonderer> из меня выветрился давно
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: винду выпускает одна ограниченная фирма
<go8765> подскажите - почему я не могу обновиться ?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Я говорю только истину.. или не говорю вообще
<shenmue> go8765 ты звук сделал?
<go8765> shenmue,  сегодня вечером
<shenmue> как?
<go8765> shenmue,  вот так http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151671
<JoD[web]> странно)) а почем она не обанкротилась если все так плохо?) кстати будущее за ней... потому что если мне день перед терминалом надоело сидеть то другим еще больше надоест))) а людям нужна простота а не уверенность в системе
<JoD[web]> http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/pc-peripherals/notebook-computers/performance/NP-RF710-S02UK/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail
<JoD[web]> мой ноуь
<JoD[web]> ноут
<vladgobelen> vonderer: фанатизм полезен в определенных ситуациях.. Например опенсорс должен быть приоритетнее - ибо он помогает развитию, а не тормозит..
<JoD[web]> скажи хоть одну игру которая не пойдет реально
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Самсунг.. это у вас ноут с трояном поставляли?)) Хорошая фирма, да.. *сарказм*
<vonderer> фанатизм хорош для тех, кто что-то реально делает и двигает сообщество вперёд
<vonderer> но фанатизм мешает думать
<vladgobelen> vonderer: думать должны разработчики
<vonderer> а это уже плохо - не думающий неспособен идти вперёд
<JoD[web]> при чем тут троян?
<vonderer> никто никому ничего не должен, vladgobelen
<vonderer> и уж тем более никто не должен думать за тебя
<JoD[web]> ты на характеристики глянь сначала
<vladgobelen> vonderer: А фанатизм дает им путь для работы. Как таран.
<shenmue> 2 месяца бица с дровами
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Не интересуюсь продукцией фирмы, которая следит за пользователями.
<vonderer> а ещё он ослепляет. видел, какие штуковины надевают лошадям на морды, чтобы они не пугались происходящего сбоку от них?
<JoD[web]> вандерер обтьясни мне пожалуйста фразу  <vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Самсунг.. это у вас ноут с трояном поставляли?)) Хорошая фирма, да.. *сарказм* а то я не доганяю
<vonderer> вот это фанатизм :)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Я же говорю - здравый смысл нужно отделять от фанатизма и разделять обязанности.
<vladgobelen> vonderer: И будет счастье.
<vonderer> JoD[web], не ко мне, не я фразу сказал
<JoD[web]> ну может ты понял))
<JoD[web]> а то он уже точно ничего не обьяснит)
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Недвано в ноутах самсунга троян предустановленный нашли. Собирал данные и отсылал самсунг
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: самсунгу*
<vonderer> бе... la неадекватен :(
<shenmue> go8765 в принципе как я и говорил. находишь все что со звуком связанно и в топку это все
<JoD[web]> о трояне бред...
<JoD[web]> редкостный причем)
<vladgobelen> Ок.
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Самсунг лучшая фирма, продолжай пользоваться)
<JoD[web]> продолжаю) ибо то что характеристки
<JoD[web]> этого ноута лучше твоего компа
<vladgobelen> Вот поэтому к вам и будут относиться как дерьму, я извиняюсь.. Потому что вы все стерпите..
<vladgobelen> я про фирмы
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Причем заметь, мой комп выдает лучшую производительность при худшем железе.
<go8765> shenmue,  да) но я их победил всё-таки)
<JoD[web]> UPD: Оказалось, что казалось. SAMSUNG опровергла информацию о вирусах. Причина — повышенная бдительность некоторых antispyware программ, реагирующих на любой пук. Папка SL в директории Windows 0 это папка с данными словенской локализации. Кто мог запусÑ
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Ага, как она там оказалась?
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Причем пустые оказались потом
<shenmue>  go8765 кстати можешь сделать доброе дело
<JoD[web]> словенская локализация?)))
<go8765> shenmue, ?
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Угу, пустая папка со словенской локализацией..
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Ты вобщем юзай, я шутил
<go8765> shenmue, помоги мне обновиться
<shenmue> go8765 зайти в ту тему где хаутушка на установку дров и кинуть ссыль на эту тему. мол если проблемы то вот откат
<shenmue> и попросить модеров прикрепить
<go8765> я не вкурсе как это делать
<go8765> shenmue,
<go8765> просто лс написать им?
<shenmue> как. зайти и написать. вот ссылка. если двдруг проблема. модеры прикрепите в начало темы. и все
<go8765> ок.
<go8765> shenmue,   у тебя убунта стоит?
<shenmue> mint
<JoD[web]> с трояном ты меня насмешил)) ты хоть представляешь какие должны быть сервера что бы все это получать, проверять сортировать, а потом еще и читать это кто-то должен)))
<shenmue> JoD[web] троянчики давно существуют. и куда то что то отсылают
<vladgobelen> Это не обязательно читать
<go8765> shenmue,  у неё уже было обновление до 11 ?
<shenmue> go8765 11 еще не вышла
<shenmue> только набросос со всеми глюками убунту
<shenmue> набросок*
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Ладно, забей, ты в С1 вообще играл?
<go8765> shenmue,  не могу оновиться.. что может быть ?
<shenmue> go8765 а что пишет?
<JoD[web]> нет) не люблю л2
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: То что сейчас - это не линейка, поверь.. это ср"""е убогое дерьмо..
<shenmue> vladgobelen а ц1 не двухмерная была?
<go8765> shenmue, http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0514/h_1305335107_c4bd2d7a1d.png
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Не, двухмерной была первая линейка
<JoD[web]> скажи те лучше как запустить програмку для тачпада и хоткейев от самсунга?)
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: http://rpgproject.net/ короче заходи, если что) Последний в мире сервер наверное)
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: хотя отсеиваются 9 из 10.. игра довольно сложная
<go8765> shenmue,  модерам - отослал
<shenmue>  go8765 зачем модерам? оО в теме пост оставить надо было
<shenmue> хотя ничего страшного
<go8765> shenmue,  дык чё с обновлением можно сделать ?
<shenmue> go8765 а у тебя какая ерсия вообще?
<shenmue> в*
<shenmue> и что ты навторил в этот раз?
<go8765> shenmue,   10,10
<shenmue> я так понял он хочет до 11 версии обновится
<shenmue> в консоли лучше обновись
<go8765> shenmue, то же самое
<vladgobelen> shenmue: ;)
<shenmue> а что ты натворил то?
<go8765> незнаю
<shenmue>  vladgobelen а ты не подмигивай. у него все работало пока сам не испортил
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Да да да.. Точно ;)
<JoD[web]> не может быть что бы все преимущество убунты против винды было в одних играх
<shenmue> go8765 sudo apt-get update нормально?
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Преимущества перед виндой в удобстве использования.
<go8765> да
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: В производительности
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: да даже в той же стабильности
<shenmue> go8765 sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<go8765> shenmue,  да
<shenmue> так в чем проблема?
<JoD[web]> тогда помогите еще в одной мелочи
<go8765> shenmue,  проблема в  do-release-upgrade
<go8765> та что на скрине
<JoD[web]> у меня на тачпаде у ноута если с края вверх вниз водить то он работал как колесико мишки... да и вообще все преимущества мультитача пропали... как вернуть?(
<shenmue> go8765 забуть вообще про графические апдейтеры
<go8765> а как ?
<shenmue> через консоль обновляйся
<go8765> какая команда ?
<shenmue> я ж написал
<go8765> и чё у меня так до 11 врсии обновится ?
<go8765> *версии
<shenmue> если ты ничего там с update-manager или твоя кривая гуишная прога ничего не сделала то нет
<go8765> shenmue,  а я хочу до 11
<shenmue> sudo su && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<shenmue> я б на твоем месте с нуля поставил бы
<go8765> shenmue,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/607253/
<go8765> shenmue,  старая песня :)
<go8765> про ноль)
<shenmue> alt+f2 у тебя есть?
<go8765> shenmue,  гмран
<go8765> gmrun
<shenmue> gksu update-manager -d
<go8765> забудь про эти гуёвины...)
<go8765> это её скрины были выше
<shenmue> тоже самое выдало?
<go8765> shenmue,  пока неуспело
<go8765> и терминальчик в ней я не могу открыть
<go8765> оно стопорится на пукте calculated changes
<shenmue> все заело?
<go8765> нет ещё
<go8765> оно обычно долго считает
<go8765> минут 5
<shenmue> ес-но. там вся ос обновляется
<go8765> и чё делать ?
<shenmue> у тебя опенбокс с нуля или с гнома перешол?
<go8765> с гнома
<shenmue> ну зря вообще то
<go8765> но в гноме тоже самое - уже пробовал
<go8765> так вышло
<go8765> в будушем - я буду сразу бокс ставить
<shenmue> да если ты в коробке сидишь то я бы гном выпилил. нафиг обновлять то что не юзаешь? тем более ос от этого быстрее не станет
<go8765> от чего ?
<go8765>  и как выпилить ?
<shenmue> трудно. я всегда с нуля сам ставил
<go8765> просто гном десктоп может ?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: в убунту это довольно сложно для пользователя
<go8765> удалить
<shenmue> не поможет
<shenmue> это мета пакет. он просто удалится
<go8765> а кстати, ядра можно из сиаптика просто удалять ?
<shenmue> vladgobelen коробку с нуля?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: угу.. еще и настроить.. поставить..
<shenmue> go8765 дано ты можешь удалить то ядро на каком щас сидишь
<shenmue> я так и удалил один раз
<shenmue> правда предупреждение вылезло конечно но любопыство стало сильнее
<go8765> )
<go8765> я посмотры на каком я сейчас и не буду его удалять)
<go8765> и чё было ?
<shenmue> vladgobelen да там в принципе ничего сложного. хотя сразу надо знать проги.
<shenmue> да ничего
<shenmue> если бы ребутнулся то да.
<go8765> стало всё - ниче.. ?)
<go8765> *ничем
<shenmue> ос работала. все нужно в памяти висело
<go8765> shenmue,  дык чё с моим апгрейдом делать ?
<shenmue> ну так а че происходит?
<go8765> или ждём пока ошибку дасть?
<go8765> считае
<go8765> changes
<shenmue> а после чэнджа у тебя ошибка или когда?
<go8765> calculated changes
<go8765> *calculating
<shenmue> когда ошибка у тебя вылазит?
<go8765> 2 ой пункт  setting new software channel процесс- calculating the changes
<shenmue> ну и? повисло или что?
<go8765> щяс по идее должна уже вылезти
<go8765> ещё нет
<shenmue> ну ты каркай больше =)
<go8765> еслиб от этого чо-то зависело)
<go8765> вылезла
<shenmue> накаркал
<go8765> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<go8765> shenmue,  тебе лижбы обвинить меня в чём-то)
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> обратимся к мудрым
<go8765> всмысле?
<go8765> может на форуме написать ?
<go8765> shenmue,  вот есть похожие темы http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=117336.0 но я не вижу в них решений...
<shenmue> нука sudo apt-get install -f
<go8765> ybx`
<go8765> ничё
<go8765> ладно . мне надо спать валить....) спс за помощь
<vladgobelen> shenmue: я тактично промолчу)
<shenmue> ты тактично помоги
<shenmue> ванй собрался
<shenmue> go8765 а еще есть бага на лаунчпаде =))))))
<shenmue> ты счастливчик
<vladgobelen> он ушел)
<shenmue> куда? я его вижу
<vladgobelen> ты его видишь, я его вижу.. а его нет..
<vladgobelen> видимо он не суслик...
<shenmue> когда же он себе эту страшную темы сменит
<shenmue> тему*
<vladgobelen> shenmue: нет.. это у меня само получается.. я почему то всегда прав.. потому и стараюсь плохое не предсказывать..
<shenmue> будет комп помощнее тогда я тебя достану =) почему то баги и косяки я ббыстро нахожу
<shenmue> так. момент истины. установка вайна и запуск вов
<vladgobelen> shenmue: оф надеюсь?
<shenmue> что оф?
<vladgobelen> [13:36:43] <shenmue> так. момент истины. установка вайна и запуск вов
<shenmue> а сервер. нет конечно
<vladgobelen> зря
<shenmue> я не задрот =)
<vladgobelen> не пожалей 300р.. На месяц норм будет
<vladgobelen> Оно того стоит..
<shenmue> так для отдыха пару часиков в неделю бегаю
<vladgobelen> ну так оно и есть
<vladgobelen> Но на пиратках это УГ, честное слово
<vladgobelen> 300р не деньги, не пожалей, посмотри хоть
<shenmue> я играл на сервере где 4500 человек было
<vladgobelen> не в онлайне дело
<vladgobelen> ты можешь хоть ни одного не встретить.. там мир важен
 * zoi Приветствует всех!
<zoi> сабж: обновил 10.10 у одного знакомого до 11.04, все работает,но остался старый гном 2. Собственно хотел бы посмотреть на юнити =/ как так?
<zoi> и еще: не работает веб-камера Orient QF-670 со скайпом. Как исправить?
<unibot> юнитит полное Г
<unibot> вернулся  к классическому гному и счастлив
<ksexpert> ïèíã
<ubuntuhelp> ksexpert! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ksexpert> ïèíã
<ubuntuhelp> ksexpert! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
 * yurau на линии
<Fredy_BackSlash> Доброго всем
<Dimka> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<Fredy_BackSlash> Помогите пожалуйста настроить  ProFTPD, уже что только не делал, сейчас переустановил конфиги по умолчанию логинятся все пользователи но в своей домашней директории видят только один файл и пе могут ничего записывать
<Fredy_BackSlash> Мой /etc/proftpd.conf   http://pastebin.com/THjp1GYn
<vich68rus> Всем привет. Народ можно ли как нибудь поставить deb 32x на 64х разрядную Ubuntu?
<vich68rus> пакет kerio vpn client.
<JoD[web]> !nick JoD
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick JoD'
<yurau> что-то тихо на канале
<Alagos> Добрый день. Подскажите, а как восстановить все базы данных их дампа? Если дамп был сделан с синтаксисом --all-databases
<yurau> я читаю жокументацию
<Alagos> Оке)
<aceler> А может, кто-нибудь знает, как заставить Pidgin показывать иконки доступности Jingle около контакта, как в empathy?
<Alagos> aceler: ты имеешь ввиду "собеседники"-"показывать"-"значки протоколов" ?
<aceler> Alagos: нет
<aceler> Я имею в виду показывать, умеет ли данный контакт Jingle
<yurau> Alagos: надо использовать phpmyadmin )
<Alagos> yurau: я пробовал просто нажать импорт и ждать... Может нужно создать базу данных и в нее все пробовать пихать?
<yurau> Alagos: доки для восстановления всех я пока не нашел.
<yurau> а бэкапить каждую в отдельный файл и восстанавливать поyurau: том э то реально
<yurau> Alagos: попробуй для всех БД так: mysql -u user_name -p < out.sql
<Alagos> Я забекапил все в один фал. И что теперь? Нужно заново создавать каждую и засовывать в нее данные?
<aceler> yurau: интересно, как ты догадался, что речь идёт о MySQL?
<yurau> попробуй мой последний совет
<yurau> я неделю назад читал о mysqldump
<yurau> мне тоже надо бэкапить БД на хостинге. процесс я не автоматизировал а БД скачиваю через phpmyadmin
<Alagos> yurau: пробовал. Пишет что ERROR 1044 (42000) at line 26: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' to database 'information_schema'
<Alagos> yurau: я тоже через пхпмайадмин сделал, но как вернуть назад - не понятно..
<yurau> Alagos: пишет надо рут пароль. у тебя есть?
<yurau> рут пароль от mysql
<yurau> зачем все БД бэкапил? надо было только нужную БД и все.
<Alagos> yurau: а у меня все были нужные. Это же хостинг сервер) Оно пишет что не рут нужен, а пишет что пользователю рут доступ закрыт
<yurau> во втором сообщении я так и написал
<san4o> Alagos: как руту умудрились доступ закрыть к бвзе ? =)
<yurau> пароль забыл :)
<yurau> там 2 рута. рут системы и рут ДБ
<yurau> ДБ=mysql
<Alagos> у меня у обоих рутов один пароль
<Alagos> А может быть такое что нужно ввести пароль от старого рута?
<sharikoff> ку
<yurau> sudo mysql xxx xxxx xxxx xxx xx не пробовал?
<sharikoff> mysql -uroot -p
<AndreX> sharikoff: привет
<sharikoff> AndreX: q
<yurau> sharikoff: я хотел его запутать. а ты все карты раскрыл
<sharikoff> аа
<Alagos> Та я знаю какой у меня пароль
<Alagos> Но все-равно спасибо sharikoff )
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> да незачто
<Alagos> sharikoff: может ты и с восстановлением поможешь? я сделал дамп всех баз mysqldump -uroot -p*** --all-databases > all_databases.sql
<sharikoff> http://sharikoff.me/archives/41
<sharikoff> =)
<Alagos> Если пробую через mysql -uroot -p**** < all_databases.sql то создает только одну базу... Первую и все...
<sharikoff> значит незадампил
<Alagos> sharikoff: не то, у меня не отдельно... а всех сразу...
<Alagos> Значит накрылся дамп медным тазом?
<sharikoff> http://www.mysql.ru/webboard/index.html?n1=6088&n2=5
<Alagos> Так я так же делаю...
<Alagos> Только у него по базам разбито, а у меня кучей...
<sharikoff> дампом слил все
<sharikoff> дампом закачал все
<sharikoff> если делается только одна база значит она одна
<sharikoff> открой скл файл да посмотри
<Alagos> test
<Alagos> !test
<ubuntuhelp> Alagos, Понг.
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<yurau> не то открыл
<trancecore> скок примерно по времени ядро будет компилица на машинке с 3 Ггц и 1,5 озу ?
<akaWolf> test
<ubuntuhelp> akaWolf, Понг понг понг...
<akaWolf> test
<ubuntuhelp> akaWolf, Failed!
<akaWolf> test
<ubuntuhelp> akaWolf, Понг понг понг...
<yurau> trancecore: сколько надо столько и будет :)
<akaWolf> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<yurau> trancecore: нормальные пацаны используют репозитарии
<yurau> нас теперь двое
<yurau_> да
<Alagos> ОО
<Alagos> можно ли вводить пароль от сервера по ssh как то типо echo 'passwd_file.txt' ?
<Alagos> или echo '****' и записать в алиас это?
<vonderer|away> Alagos, а чем тебе не беспарольный вход?
<vonderer|away> по ключу
<Fredy_BackSlash> И снова здравствуйте
<Fredy_BackSlash> ктонить знает почему может так быть что unix пользователи после логина на ProFTPd не видят файлов в своей домашней директории? Конфиг по умолчанию
<vonderer> Fredy_BackSlash, покажи кусок конфига, отвечающий за пользователя
<Fredy_BackSlash> vonderer: Вот весь конфиг http://pastebin.com/pBy92St6
<Fredy_BackSlash> vonderer: я хочу чтобы любой пользователь мог залогиниться и сразу попадал в свою домашнюю папку
<Fredy_BackSlash> есь идеи?
<Fredy_BackSlash> Нашел блин эта хрень называется SELinux  её надо отключать
<san4o> Fredy_BackSlash: ставил не так давно proftpd по умолчанию все  нормально было с директориями пользователей. ти в конфиге точно ничего не трогал ?
<Fredy_BackSlash> san4o: нет,  я уже нашел причину, все работает, это selinux был включен
<san4o> Fredy_BackSlash: а что такое selinux  ? )
<Fredy_BackSlash> san4o: а фиг его знает. Это у меня тут CentOs под KVM запущен
<User838[web]> rus?
<vonderer> ?
<trancecore> 3 часа ядро компиляется, терпение уже заканчивается >_<
<Encoder> trancecore: ты там на чем собираешь, на arm'e?)))))
<vonderer> trancecore, а ты думал, за пару секунд соберётся?
<san4o> trancecore: много галочек наставил мож ... =)
<trancecore> ну я это, 1 раз )
<vonderer> сколько там исходники ядра-то весят?
<trancecore> около 100
<Encoder> trancecore: если не изменят память можно сборку расспаралелить на многоядерных CPU
<trancecore> у меня 1 ядро и видать от лесного орешка =(
<san4o> Encoder: сборку можно розпаралелить даже между локальными компами )
<vonderer> интересно по поводу распараллеливания
<san4o> для генту уже давно есть вроде уже и для дебиана и убунты додеделали
<Encoder> san4o: я есть где об этом почитать?  заинтересовал)
<vonderer> для этого надо специально собранный компилятор?
<Encoder> san4o:  отлично, у мня дебиан)
<san4o> vonderer: не совсем. есть утилита специальная
<Encoder> vonderer: CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=x make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image, вместо 'x' оптимальное число= число ядер +1
<vonderer> san4o, что за утилита?
<san4o> vonderer: вроде оно http://rascal.su/blog/2010/11/05/%D1%83%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5-%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BF%D0%B8%D0%BB%D1%8F%D1%86%D0%B8%D0%B8-%D0%B2-linux-%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D1%83%D1%8F-ccache-%D0%B8-di/
<san4o> только надо чтоб демоны были настроены и запущены на нужных компах естественно
<vonderer> отвалился ._.
<Encoder> давно не был тут, скажите кто ставил Ubuntu 11.04 как ощущения? думаю обновлять на нетбуке или нет..
<vonderer> Encoder, не обновляй
<vonderer> подожди месяцок хотя бы
<Encoder> все так плохо?
<vonderer> с убунтой всегда так
<Encoder> ну да, я вот один раз на 10.10 обновился, с отваливающейся левой кнопкой мыши при нажатии "NumLock"
<Anton9814> Encoder я обновил на свой д260 асер, лучше чем 10.10, тем что экономит место экрана
<Encoder> Anton9814:  это из-за Unity? а ресурсов сколько ест?
<Alagos> Раньше было как то лучше... А теперь я с каждой версией прихожу во все большее недоумение "как это можно было выпустить"?
<Alagos>  следующая лтс 12.04?
<vonderer> никто не сталкивался с ошибкой Couldn't find matching GLX visual при попытке запустить игру на 64-битной оси?
<vonderer> Alagos, да
<vonderer> только сразу после релиза она так же тупит, как и остальные. LTS стабилизируется к первому-второму перерелизу
<vonderer> ов щи. Не было 32-битных либ для видюхи, вот и не ехало :)
<Encoder> еще интересует  а как с  энергопотреблением, лучше/хуже?
<Anton9814> Encoder, оперативы кушает примерно на 30% при1 гиговой озу, от аккумулятора ещё не использовал
<renigat> привет народ, кто знает как в XFCE заставить работать мультимедиа клавиши?
<hivemind> А как в апплете часов на панели задать время не 24-часовое, а AM/PM?
<shenmue> в gconf где то было
<shenmue> в 11 версии незнаю где
<Corsair> hivemind, щелкни апплет, настройка времени и даты... часы, там увидишь
<hivemind> Установки даты и времени шоле?
<shenmue> http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2011_1/linux-world-map-large.png
<inkvizitor68sl> чушь
<inkvizitor68sl> особенно про independent republic of fedora
<inkvizitor68sl> и ubuntu communisctic
<inkvizitor68sl> и вообще я слушаю турисас
<inkvizitor68sl> не отвлекайте
<vonderer> шоу у них прикольное, а вот музыка не зацепила, когда я на концерте их побывал :)
<vonderer> а про независимость федоры - да, бред :)
<anonymus> перун ушел
<anonymus> инфа 100%
<Nadezhda> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> vonderer: как раз студийные записи у них шикарные
<inkvizitor68sl> vonderer: стоит учесть, что у них в 2011 альбом новый появилс
<inkvizitor68sl> мб ты на старых был, там да - не все песни были идеальными)
<vonderer> inkvizitor68sl, я был года 3 назад на концерте
<vonderer> когда они с Orphaned Land и Dark Lunacy в Москве выступали
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> там емнип даже распутина не спели?
<vonderer> не помню. Я не стал дослушивать их выступления
<inkvizitor68sl> зря)
<vonderer> ну кроме субъективных причин («не впечатлили»), были ещё и объективные причины до конца концерта уйти :)
<vonderer> ночевать в дефолт-сити мне не очень улыбалось, лол
<vonderer> бида :(
<vonderer> новый вайн совсем не дружит с пульсом
<vonderer> ни через ALSA, ни через padsp
 * aceler ушёл готовить сцену, всем пока
<shenmue> !burg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='burg'
<kstati> shenmue: https://code.launchpad.net/burg
<kstati> Brand-new Universal loadeR from Grub
<uvvtu> всем привет
<kstati> привет-привет
<shenmue> да мне оно в пень не уперлось
<uvvtu> кого убили?
<kstati> смысл жизни
<shenmue> думал мож ман какой вбили
<uvvtu> поставил сегодня стороннию сборку 11.04 -вещь
<kstati> аццкая
<uvvtu> не говори
<shenmue> нафига сборку то?
<kstati> а разницы? хД
<AndreX> !zver | kstati
<ubuntuhelp> kstati: По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<AndreX> вот те разница
<kstati> отчего же новые? может старые вылизали ) кстати, f10 в оф-релизе всё ещё не поправили?
<shenmue> а что есть убунту зверь двд? (=
<AndreX> shenmue: ага делают всякие "неизвестные нам лица"
<uvvtu> есть в лине прога наподобе в винде как chkdisk
<Nadezhda> день добрый. поставила программку для чтения книг coolreader3, не могу найти где он в программах. есть ли какой удобный поиск для установленных программ?
<uvvtu> whereis
<AndreX> uvvtu: fsck
<uvvtu> вот тебе поиск
<Nadezhda> это в terminal как команду?
<uvvtu> да
<Nadezhda> спасибо, сейчас попробую
<AndreX> whereis coolreader если у него бинарник так завётся конечно
<Nadezhda> пишет cr: или coolreader:
<sergei> привет всем
<sergei> как настроить banshee чтобы mp3 теги показывал нормально, а то лень всякий раз прогонят его через easyTAG, есть какой нибудь другой способ?
<sergei> вместо кириллица показывает иороглифы...
<empirik> 123
<markmx> хыхы
<markmx> и тебе 123
<markmx> =)
<sergei> как настроить banshee чтобы mp3 теги показывал нормально, а то лень всякий раз прогонят его через easyTAG, есть какой нибудь другой способ?
<artus> есть, сразу перегнать все теги
<GL_> .
<san4o> sergei: а как понять всякий раз ? ) теги 1 раз перегоняются, если нужно,  и все
<sergei> да знаю, но вот иногда удобно сразу послушать, ничего не редактируя, и у меня песен 3000, они все по русски, доолго, просто хотел бы найте решения, чтобы сразу принимал кодировки  windows (cp1251)
<artus> причем тут виндовс?
<artus> хочеш чтоб сразу и все , садись и пиши свою баньшу с кодировкой виндовс)
<artus> можеш вообще винамп в вайне запускать)
<empirik> как правильно настроить eiskaltDC++? Вроде подключаюсь к хабам, вижу чат, пользователей в сети... но не могу закачать и посмотреть их файлы и поиск не работает
<sergei> ... знаю про audacious, в настройках меняешь кодировку, а вот в настройках банши ничего про это не нашел
<shenmue> empirik запущен?
<sergei> имею ввиду виндовсовскиу кодировку
<san4o> sergei: ты видимо easyTAG не все возможности знаеш.при правильной настройке запускаеш процес и все директории и поддиректории переганяет
<empirik> всмысле "запущен"? дц запущен
<shenmue> empirik инструменты - настройки - соединение
<sergei> <san4o> знаю, пользовался, выделяешь все и сохраняешь... только меня в настройках на юникод, но думаю может и есть решения, чтобы не прогоняя его черех иситэг
<empirik> да
<san4o> sergei: есть. другой влеер юзать  ...
<shenmue> empirik порты какие у тебя?
<empirik> tcp: 29828, udp: 25438, tls: 29231. Просто скопировал аналогичные порты из strong dc в виндоус.
<sergei> <san4o> какие? аудакиоус может,  есть еще какие?
<shenmue> поставь tcp 1807 udp 7385 tls 6805
<sergei> амароком пытался, не смог..
<shenmue> empirik ребутни прогу потом
<san4o> sergei:  еще deadbeef, qmmp
<hT_> поставил ubuntu обновился теперь работает только в текстовом режиме(
<sergei> пасибо :) какой из них наиболее подходит для проигрывания музыки
<shenmue>  empirik я к пяти хабам подключен. проблем нет. везде прямое соединение
<san4o> sergei: хе. это как религию выбирать =)
<artus> мдя, как все запущенно
<shenmue> sergei deadbeef попробуй для начала. в нем вроде поддержка сняжных кодировок есть
<markmx> нукась
<markmx> емпирик напиши чо нить
<empirik> shenmue ну, у меня это как бы локальные хабы все это... может ты мне подкинешь какой-нить публичный, чтобы я тоже протестировал? а то я не особо дц часто пользовался
<markmx> empirik - оппа
<shenmue>  empirik корбина?
<empirik> нет, интерзет=)
<shenmue> empirik ну у тебя качает щас?
<empirik> неа, и списки просмотреть не могу и поиск ничего не выдает
<empirik> но к хабам подсоединяюсь
<shenmue> роутер?
<empirik> ну да, роутер есть... но я же без проблем вроде и из под виндоус качал с теми же настройками
<shenmue> empirik смотри тогда инфу у провайдера по дц и маршрутам
<san4o> empirik: с этого и нада начинать.
<shenmue> а так в меню Хабы - список публичных хабов. там выбери список http://dchublist.com/hublist.xml.bz2
<san4o> empirik: нужно необходимые порты пробросить на роутере на нужный комп
<san4o> shenmue: и в клиенте выставить не прямое соединение а где порты указаны
<shenmue> в этом списке много наших серверов. самые крупные
<san4o> shenmue: не тебе ) а empirik:
<empirik> попробовал к публичным - то же самое
<urukhigh> не могу зайти в настройки звука
<vonderer> то есть?
<urukhigh> в аплете уведомлений есть значек звука. не могу зайти в параметры. при нажатии на "параметры звука" ничего не происходит.
<vonderer> urukhigh, поставь pavucontrol
<vonderer> и попробуй его запустить
<urukhigh> из центра приложений?
<vonderer> urukhigh, ну например оттуда
<vonderer> правда, я не знаю, бывает он там или нет
<urukhigh> поставил. чё дальше.
<hT_> люди скажите что сделать запустил убунту  в текстовом режиме перезапустил gde но ничего не заработало
<hT_> интернет на ноуте есть
<urukhigh> шо интересно раньше настройки звуки работали. теперь пропали.
<urukhigh> vonderer, спасибо конечно. но куда старые настройки делись?
<urukhigh> даже не в настройках дело. чё аплет не пашет?
<urukhigh> hT_. как запустил?
<vonderer> urukhigh, а проверь, у тебя вообще пульс запущен?
<vonderer> ps aux
<vonderer> ps aux| grep pulse
<urukhigh> ruslan   27063  3.2  0.7 169344 14836 ?        S<sl 16:52   0:29 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<urukhigh> ruslan   27066  0.0  0.1  10752  2992 ?        S    16:52   0:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<urukhigh> ruslan   27235  0.0  0.0   3344   832 pts/0    S+   17:07   0:00 grep --color=auto pulse
<urukhigh> Оно?
<vonderer> оно
<vonderer> а в pavucontrol что?
<vonderer> точно не выключен звук?
<artus> !paste | urukhigh
<urukhigh> Та звук то работает.
<vonderer> да ладно. 3 строки - не так уж и много
<ubuntuhelp> urukhigh: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<vonderer> лол
<urukhigh> Какого хрена настройки в аплете не пашут?
<vonderer> это убунта
<vonderer> в ней много чего не пашет
<vonderer> привыкай :)
<urukhigh> Та не хотелось бы к такому привыкать.
<vonderer> urukhigh, pavucontrol работает?
<urukhigh> Раньше то работало.
<urukhigh> Павук работает.
<urukhigh> Ток его отдельно из консоли запускать надо.
<vonderer> Alt+F2
<vonderer> можно на панельку вытащить
<vonderer> urukhigh, а чтоб заработал гномогуй... ну не знаю, попробуй перелогиниться
<urukhigh> пробовал. болт.
<dima2> Товарищи, у меня в гноме2 по Ctrl+Alt+Del можно вызвать окно для выключения, перезагрузки и т.п., это делается с правами юзера (не рута). Как выяснить, какой команде и параметрам соответствует выключение (чтоб в скрипте написать)?
<dima2> shutdown должен выполняться от рута
<vonderer> dima2, повтыкай документацию dbus.
<artus> а чем тебе халт не угодил?
<vonderer> artus, halt использует shutdown
<vonderer> а для выполнения shutdown нужны привилегии рута
<artus> ну как бе man sudoers
<dima2> vonderer: спасибо, посмотрю dbus
<artus> vonderer, чего повтыкать?
<vonderer> документацию
<vonderer> там должна быть команда для выключения
<artus> ффееричная клиника
<vonderer> sudo легко сломать
<vonderer> в убунте оно даже предупреждения не выводит, если конфиг сломан
<vonderer> сохраняет и перестаёт работать
<artus> ахха, нуну
<artus> а значит лезть в дбас оно будет всяко правелнее
<vonderer> не знаю
<vonderer> обратная сторона юзероориентированности убунты, чо
<artus> и да, осиль visudo если у тебя конфиг сломан и оно не предупреждает
<urukhigh> перегрузился. лучше не стало.
<vonderer> artus, visudo не предупреждает
<vonderer> и да, я-то умею загрузить синглюзера и починить конфиг
<artus> висудо то какраз при корявом конфиге орет благим матом
<artus> >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 29 <<<
<artus> What now?
<vonderer> artus, у меня не орало, когда я очепятался в NOPASSWD
<vonderer> в итоге любая попытка выполнить sudo оборачивалась фееричным фейлом
<vonderer> а рут в убунте по умолчанию отключен :)
<artus> а ты sudo visudo или тупо sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<vonderer> visudo
<artus> vonderer, где отключен?
<vonderer> su
<artus> ну начнем с того что он не отключен ниразу
<vonderer> пустой пароль - нет суперюзера
<vonderer> ну есть, но su не сделаешь
<vonderer> разницы-то?
<artus> ну и проблема в чем зайти с ливки и поправить корявый конфиг ?
<vonderer> да, а ещё visudo зачем-то редактируется в унылом нано...
<vonderer> artus, я уже сказал, что я починил конфиг
<artus> а вообще незнаю как у тя поломалсо висудо
<vonderer> алсо, зачем ливка, если есть синглюзер? :)
<artus> ибо он тупо 3 раза переспрашивает уверен ли ты что хочеш сохранить эту ересь
<vonderer> говорю же, не переспрашивал, лол
<vonderer> ага
<vonderer> вон оно как работает
<vonderer> нужно не сохранять, а выходить
<vonderer> нано такой нано
<vonderer> вот, кстати, тоже большой вопрос
<vonderer> # echo $EDITOR
<vonderer> vim
<vonderer> почему же тогда nano?
<vonderer> при чём если переменную задать при запуске, открывает в виме :)
<jlewka> всем привте
<frakc> где настраивается смена языка?
<jlewka> наролд, подскажите, а как определить из-за чего происходит segfault ?
<jlewka> segfault at 0 ip
<vonderer> frakc, в настройках клавиатуры
<vonderer> неожиданно, правда?
<Barmacho> ку комрадс
<Barmacho> кто подскажет чем в убунту можно ipod увидеть?
<jlewka> наролд, подскажите, а как определить из-за чего падает программа, единственное что смог найти это - то что он в dmeq сыплет segfault at 0 ip
<jlewka> прогарма sams
<Barmacho> по-моему тут все умели Т_Т
<Barmacho> умерли*
<vonderer> по-моему тут никто айподом не пользуется
<vonderer> и поиском
<vonderer> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ipod+ubuntu
<pavel__> :)
<vonderer> вот, я сделал это за тебя :)
<Barmacho> да я уже нашёл, только bansee криво встала, думал альтернативу найти получше)
<vonderer> Barmacho, exaile
<vonderer> amarok, правда, он за собой тучу всего потянет
<Iorik> привет всем
<vonderer> до UMS эппл до сих пор не додумались что ли?
<Iorik> не буду оригинальным: как пропатчить KDE под FreeBSD?
<vonderer> Iorik, вообще-то, будешь оригинальным
<vonderer> у этой шутки такая борода, что её уже никто не шутит
<sylion> Всем привет! Не могу установить vcrun2005-2008 на wine, Пишет mfvc80 not found... А при запуске бинарника пишет "нет доступа к адрему памяти"
<vonderer> никто, кроме тебя, очевидно
<Barmacho> +1
<artus> @voice Iorik
<artus> Iorik, давай еще шутку)
<Iorik> прошу прощения, это были тестовые сообщения. Первый раз тут
<artus> @devoice Iorik
<kstati> Iorik: похоже, ты забыл, что это не канал аниме ;) здесь патчить если и берутся, то только под убунту хД
<vonderer> kstati, тут даже под убунту не берутся патчить
<vonderer> это ж надо сорцы качать, патчи применять. а после - компилировать
<vonderer> и собирать пакет :)
<kstati> vonderer: конечно, ведь всё важное уже давно доступно через ppa )
<vonderer> ppa - хорошая, годная штука
<Maratich> помогите
<Maratich> пожалуйста
<vonderer> там, правда, навигация чудовищная
<vonderer> но спасает гугло
<Barmacho> может кто сталкивался, короче хотели с другом два ноутбука по wifi законектить, на одном win7, на другом ubuntu 10.04, всё бы ничего - сеть есть, оба компа в ней, но с винды убунта пингуется, а наоборот не хочет, перерыл весь нэт, честно часов 5 убил, ниÑ
<vonderer> !ask|Maratich
<ubuntuhelp> Maratich: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Maratich> у меня убунту 10.04 64бита
<Maratich> я посмотрел рекламу  домена .рф с анатолием вассерманом и у меня теперь  нет мозга
<wizardinka> всем привет.
<Barmacho> ку
<wizardinka> я только вчера поставила убунту и ваще в ней не разбераюсь
<Maratich> добрый день
<wizardinka> надеюсь вы поможете мне если что
<vonderer> !ask|wizardinka
<ubuntuhelp> wizardinka: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<vonderer> мне кажется, надо научить бота отправлять это сообщение всем, кто впервые заходит на канал :)
<AndreX> !forum > wizardinka
<ubuntuhelp> wizardinka, please see my private message
<Barmacho> +1))
<Maratich> я не впервые, я впервые посмотрел онотоле
<vonderer> бывает
<vonderer> а зачем ты его смотрел?
<Maratich> там еще и человек-чебурек есть
<Alagos> wizardinka: зашла початиться?
<Maratich> ну ошибся, постараюсь теперь даже свою игру не смотреть
<wizardinka> да зашла початится я кстати в чате второй раз в жизни
<vonderer> то есть, я конечно понимаю, что он бородат...
<wizardinka> так что я не особо разбераюсь и как тут лично кому-то определённому отправлять
<Maratich> у него гипнотический голос и золотая мантия
<Maratich> http://www.sostav.ru/news/2010/12/22/cod7/
<Maratich> эт кошмар
<vonderer> wizardinka, /msg username текст_сообщения
<Iorik> а вот вопрос, можнт кто сталкивался - при подключении с убунты по вайфаю к точке доступа, то связь периодически пропадает. на этом же ноуте стоит винда и у нее все в порядке. Проверял у друга, так у него вообще модем ухлдит в перезагрузку. в чем проблема?
<Maratich> сигнал хороший?
<Iorik> сигнал отличный
<Maratich> у меня на плохом сигнале переподключение автоматом надо было ставить, если что - пользовал wicd
<Maratich> тогда не сталкивался
<wizardinka> я впринципе пока что стараюсь сама во всём разобраться, вот решила просто зайти поздороваться. Мне говорили, что линуксоиды более адекватный народ чем виндузятники.
<Iorik> пользовал wicd - результат такой же
<Barmacho> так с семёрку с бунтой кто-нибудь вязал по wifi?
<Maratich> wizardinka - одни и вторые такие разные и часто совмещают в себе все
 * vonderer запасся попкорном
<wizardinka> ну это да))
<wizardinka> Maratich а ты тут давно? ну в чате в смысле
<kstati> Iorik: на вскидку причина именно в вайфае. покопошись, настрой wpa_supplicant вручную. мне помогло.
<Maratich> активно смотрю его 10й день, подключался месяца 2 назад гдето
<kstati> inkvizitor68sl: в смысле обрывы связи бывают, оффтопик незаметно восстанавливает соединение, в линуксе можно сделсть так же.
<kstati> *сори, инк, промах
<Barmacho> ааа! Где тот "человек" который дал ссылку на Вассермана и русские домены?! Не жди теперь "тотальной толерантности"!
<wizardinka> да фидео про Вассермана жесть))))
<wizardinka> *видео
<opylk> Раз тема идет о вайфай, то hot-spot просто в апплете сетевых соединений можно сделать кникнув "создать новую беспроводную сеть"? Да?
<Maratich> у меня и так уже нет мозга
<Maratich> зачем мне толерантность
<Maratich> :(
<skai> "Мне нужна Windows 7 для ноутбука с разрешением 1366х768."
<skai> это эпичный хомячизм
<wizardinka> Maratich, не расстраивайся)))
<kstati> кто-нить из вас вичатом пользуется? напомните, пожалуйста, как назывался плагин выкидывающий список буферов в боковой столбик. вылетело из головы
<skai> @voice wizardinka Maratich
<opylk> скай, не туда зашел
<opylk> тот, кто это написал
<skai> туда туда
<skai> сча я вас с онотоле лечить буду
<skai> ректальным градусником
<kstati> добрый ты )
<Maratich> мне не страшно
<skai> а ну кто хочет пофлудить и мешает kstati помогать человеку с интернетом?
<Maratich> у меня антивирус Попова
<AndreX> kstati: bufers
<wizardinka> а у меня нет антивируса, я думала он на линухе не нужен
<jlewka> народ хелп ми, объясните кто нить, почему в конфе вызывается segmentfault ? http://paste.pro/1631511
<AndreX> kstati: buffers - точнее
<opylk> это все равно, что зайти в черный квартал и спросить, можно ли вам надереть зад,
<wizardinka> кстати у меня перед каждым действием требует ввести пароль, можно ли как-то сделать чтоб он его не требовал?
<opylk> тоже самое спрашивать винду на убунте)
<jlewka>  эх... опять тут флуд)
<Barmacho> так с wifi никто и не помог :(
<wizardinka> все посбегали((
<wizardinka> а мне с паролем((
<opylk> Кто посоветует плеер в стиле audacious, только чтобы интегрировался
<opylk> ?
<iRBiNiX> Вот мне интеренсно я зарегистрировался или нет? :)
<skai> opylk: mpd+любая морда
<vonderer> opylk, интегрировался?
<opylk> в трей
<opylk> и с уведомлениями)
<Maratich> foobnix мне нравится
<Maratich> и в ppa есть
<Barmacho> banshee )
<AndreX> iRBiNiX: нет не зареген ты
<opylk> баншии это хорошо, но мне не надо
<Maratich> и в трее остается (не в списке уведомлений)
<vonderer> opylk, deadbeef, exaile, mpd+sonata
<vonderer> тысячи их
<skai> opylk: дык в трей любая гуевая морда у мпд интегрируется
<Maratich> foobnix некошерный?
<skai> а проще поставить аплет на панель для управления плеерои и выбрать в нем мпд
<Maratich> насчет паролей - если изменять чтото системное
<opylk> не уверен что любая...
<vonderer> skai, mpd специфичен.
<Maratich> .то пароди - желательны до обязательности
<Maratich> *пароли
<skai> чем?
<kstati> Фб
<kstati> AndreX: спасибки
<vonderer> тем, что его надо настраивать через конфигурационный файл и обнавлять базу при добавлении музыки
<vonderer> людям обычно нужно что-то, что по даблклику начнёт играть
<vonderer> без дополнительных телодвижений
<wizardinka> Maratich да ну рпосто мы с мамой на пару компом пользуемся, а пароль вылазит чуть ли не при каждой загрузке очередного фильма
<opylk> что за апплет поставить и присобачить к пллеру?
<opylk> плееру*
<skai> vonderer: эмммм...давно уже автообновление базы есть
<jlewka> хелп ми плиз(
<skai> vonderer: и гуевые морды вполне так одним кликом на игру
<opylk> я помню, раньше юзал консольный какой-то
<vonderer> skai, даже для этого надо разместить файл внутри каталога с музыкой
<Alagos> test
<ubuntuhelp> Alagos, Понг понг понг...
<vonderer> с диска, например, не включишь играть или с флешки
<Maratich> wizardinka: на компьютере есть разделы с Windows?
<wizardinka> Maratich а можно к примеру создать ещё одного пользователя чтоб при входе от имени того пользователя он не спрашивал всё время пароли?
<skai> vonderer: почему?просто указать симлинк с устройств флешки и сидирома и все.при вставке - база сама обновится и вуаля
<jlewka> wizardinka, в настройках "экран входа"
<jlewka> или как то так поставить можно
<skai> еще вроде драг н дроп поддерживают
<skai> но я не проверял
<wizardinka> Maratich нет никаких разделов, мне дали диск с убунтой я его поставила я даже винт разбить не могу(((
<vonderer> skai, всё равно телодвижения. В том же deadbeef достаточно простого даблклика в файловом менеджере
<vonderer> и файл открывается для воспроизведения :)
<Maratich> wizardinka: слушай совет jlewka
<skai> vonderer: у мя не достаточно.у меня откроет в тотеме
<wizardinka> jlewka, а можно поподробней а то я в убунте на стадии розовой блондинки
<Maratich> в пункте система
<Maratich> настроить вход в систему
<opylk>  vonderer: deadbeaf интегрируется в Unity?
<jlewka> wizardinka, Система - Администратирование - Экран входа в систему
<opylk> ))
<vonderer> ну ок. но сравни, что новичку проще - настроить приложение для открытия типа файлов через морду наутилуса?
<vonderer> или пойти прописать в конфиг mpd настройки, запустить демона, прописать симлинки?
<opylk> я даже не в курсе что такое демоны и силнки
<opylk> симлинки*
<Maratich> сервисы и ярлыки
<skai> vonderer: новичок не сможет настроить приложение для открытия файлов через наутилус:)ты слишком хорошего мнения о них
<vonderer> и поддержка клиентами mpd даблклика в файловом менеджере до сих пор под сомнением, я правильно тебя понял? :)
<wizardinka> jlewka ага зашла туда, тока так и не поняла чё там жмакать то
<skai> opylk: название не меняет сути.назови для них ярлыком, а не симлинком
<jlewka> vonderer, а я вот специально учился работать в терминале.. и первое время пытался все там делать)
<Maratich> wizardinka: разблокировать для начала
<vonderer> skai, если он не сможет настроить приложение для открытия файлов через наутилус - что уж говорить о симлинках, демонах и клиентах, через которые нужно открывать даже один единственный файл?
<skai> vonderer: под сомнением - я просто не пробовал.у меня вся музыка аккуратно по альбомам раскидана
<jlewka> wizardinka, что нить типо "Автоматически войти ...."
<Maratich> потом настроить автомат вход так как удобно
<vonderer> jlewka, это хорошо, но не все этого хотят
<vonderer> skai, алсо, я не говорю, что мпд плохой - я сам своей статичной музыкальной коллекцией через него рулю
<wizardinka> не ну это да, я говорю что пароль требует уже когда вошла когда что-то закачать хочу всё время спрашивает пароль
<jlewka> wizardinka, один раз после входа?
<jlewka> wizardinka, если да, то надо что нить с keyring сделать...
<jlewka> скорее всего ты уже меня свой пароль на вход в систему..
<wizardinka>  jlewka ну например линуха загрузилась я ввела пароль вошла, но каждый раз когда надо что-то загрузить или обновления какие сделать надо вводить пароль
<vonderer> skai, виндовый ярлык и юниксовый симлинк - это очень, очень разные вещи. :)
<jlewka> wizardinka, а...
<jlewka> wizardinka, это линукс, детка
<wizardinka> а ну всё я это и хотела узнать)
<wizardinka> значит это нормально и с этим просто придётся смириться
<opylk> wizardinka: да!
<vonderer> судо без пароля?
<vonderer> возможно :)
<opylk> не нужно!
<skai> vonderer: суть таже.отличаются только бедностью возморжностей венды
<vonderer> не нужно
<vonderer> но возможно :)
<Maratich> где судо без пароля?
<Maratich> дайте ssh
<Maratich> !
<wizardinka> просто например я когда хочу в консоле что-то сделать или в терминале оно не хочет работаь из-за того что у  меня пароль из цифр а цифры не печатаются там(((
<jlewka> wizardinka, это как, цифры не печатаются?
<opylk> wizardinka: там просто без эха
<vonderer> skai, виндовый ярлык - это линуксовый desktop-файл
<vonderer> лаунчер
<StealthVipera> они там не пишутся но идут
<opylk> wizardinka: ты печатаешь пароль, но он просто не отображается
<vonderer> симлинк - это ссылка, которая обрабатывается системой во многих случаях как сам файл или каталог.
<opylk> wizardinka: так и должно быть
<skai> vonderer: хммм...почему у мну десктоп файлы не являются ланчерами в линухе?:))
<wizardinka> ну я их не вижу в смысле цифры, может и идут не спорю, но пишет типа ошибка и требует ввести ещё раз, чувствую придётся на буквы пароль менять
<skai> а как и надо - файлами описания
<skai> описание - не всмысле описывают, что там такое
<jlewka> *думает: а если ему прикинуться девушкой то помогут ли ему настроить sams ?*
<opylk> ))))
<wizardinka> jlewka:)
<vonderer> skai, сделай cat filename.lnk виндового
<vonderer> посмотри содержание :)
<skai> vonderer: дай вендовый  filename.lnk
<skai> я их не видел уже много лет
<wizardinka> блин вы тут все такие умные, чувствую себя тупой гинфузорией((
<wizardinka> *инфузорией
<vonderer> лень. то, что ты их не видел, как бы подтверждает, что ты в вопросе не разбираешься :)
<Maratich> skai - поставь 7-zip.exe, увидишь
<skai> Maratich: куда?мне wine чтоли еще качать?Оо
<Maratich> эм
<Maratich> пардоньте
<vonderer> Maratich, это нормально
<Maratich> не пользуете?
<skai> vonderer: они даже те многие годы назад не были десктоп файлами:)
<Maratich> зачем качать, не установлен?
<Maratich> есть отменный ppa на эту тему
<vonderer> ppa на любую тему есть. если ему вайн не нужен, значит не нужен
<skai> а нафига мне вайн?
<Maratich> играть в EVE Online
<Maratich> ?
<Maratich> ^)
<vonderer> skai, ок, чего такого могут виндовые ярлыки, чего не может лаунчер?
<skai> это тебе к ... vonderer это не ты за задротов тут был?или владгобелен?я точно не запоминал
<vonderer> skai, vladgobelen
<jlewka> помогите плиз ламеру, проблемы с натройами sams, почему то не собирает статистку, а при samsdaemon -d, после окончания отсчета получаю segmentfault. Сделал strace -f -o /tmp/sams /usr/bin/sams, но не фига не понимаю почему эт проиходит, вроде все не плохо идет..
<jlewka> http://paste.pro/1631511 лога трасировки
<vonderer> vladgobelen, расскажи людям про lineage2 c1 под гентой.
<Barmacho> ыы
<skai> vonderer: эммм...чувак.ты будь слегка внимательней.я сказал что отличаются "бедностью возморжностей венды", что какбе намекае, что у них от линухового симлинка тока одна возможность - запускать или залазить в путь назначения
<vonderer> skai, виндовые ярлыки вообще при каких-нибудь условиях расцениваются как файл, на который они ссылаются?
<vonderer> *файлы
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Тут канал про убунту. А под убунтой игр нет.
<skai> vladgobelen: скажи это кваке
<vonderer> vladgobelen, зато под линуксами есть!
<Maratich> смотря что понимается под играми
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Да, под линуксами есть
<vonderer> Maratich, например, компиляция ядра.
<Maratich> asciijump - рулет
<vonderer> Maratich, совершенно роскошная игра
<Maratich> безусловно
<vonderer> skai, потому как если нет - то это простые лаунчеры, а не линки.
<vonderer> и с юниксовыми симлинками их сравнивать невозможно
<vonderer> разве что с шелл-скриптами, запускающими бинарник. И то шелл-скрипт несравнимо богаче возможностями
<vonderer> но тут хоть какая-то параллель есть.
<Maratich> vonderer: имеется в виду жесткие ссылки? такое было на ntfs
<vonderer> Maratich, нет, символьные.
<wizardinka> ладно спасибо за небольшой ликбез, я ещё к вам обращусь если что. Спасибо за помощь)
<wizardinka> :)пока
<Maratich> wizardinka: всего доброго
<skai> vonderer: так.мы говорим о простых примерах для опяснения хомячкам.ты забыл?если ты хомячкам начшешь лечить про виды симлинков - они тя камнем стукнут от переполнения буфера.дл хомячка симлинк - это ярлык.это к теме непонимания
<skai> хомячками мпд
<iRBiNiX> Неужта я тут :-D
<Maratich> я нашел игру под убунту
<Maratich> FlightGear
<Maratich> @_@
<vladgobelen> Maratich: Но играть в нее не сможешь
<Maratich> почему?
<vonderer> Maratich, vladgobelen прав. под убунтой можно только писать в этот чятик
<vladgobelen> Maratich: так ты новенький?
<vonderer> больше она ни на что не способна.
 * yurau смотрит Хауса
<vladgobelen> Maratich: Она слишком сильно тормозит...
<Maratich> смотря что подразумевать
<Maratich> под словом новенький
<vladgobelen> Maratich: Ладно, в любом случае ты с игрой не разберешься
<Maratich> это тоже возможно
<Maratich> не отрицаю
<vladgobelen> Maratich: Лучше присоединяйся к С1
<iRBiNiX> Привет всем!!! Подскажите пожалуйста каким клиентам вы пользуетесь чтобы общаться здесь???
 * skai посмотрел на vladgobelen и vonderer как свиборг на них бы смотрел:)а потом вернулся в хром с 50 открытыми вкладками и окошку с кино.на фоне качаются 115гб торрентов...синхронизируется дропбокс...и все это на проце в 1.3 и 2гб оперативы без свапа.и без тормозов....хор
<StealthVipera> <iRBiNiX> XChat
<vonderer> iRBiNiX, weechat
<Maratich> vladgobelen: это что?
<vladgobelen> Maratich: http://rpgproject.net/ это последний в мире сервер.. Кстати - под убунтой он идет, а под семеркой не всегда ^^
<Maratich> нет спасибо :)
<vladgobelen> хотя играть под убунтой то еще "удовольствие"... но можно и под ней попробовать
<Maratich> линейку играл до 5лвл на сетевом фришарде
<Maratich> мне хватило
<vladgobelen> Maratich: Ты не играл в линейку
<Maratich> согласен
<Maratich> мне хватило общения моих сотрудников
<vladgobelen> Maratich: Линейка это только С1
<vladgobelen> Maratich: А все остальное, что ты видел - задротство.
<Maratich> как они на угнове торчали
<opylk>   нельзя играть
<opylk> это зло
<StealthVipera> +1
<Maratich> в freecol - можно
<opylk> з)
<opylk> я иногда играю в gbrainy
<opylk> ))
<StealthVipera> )
<opylk> закрываешь плеер в трэй, а он гад, висит просто в процессах
<opylk> это новый интерфейс юнити
<StealthVipera> я на xfce перешол)
<opylk> в 11.04?
<vonderer> xfce4 ok
<StealthVipera> да
<vonderer> одобряю
<StealthVipera> они испоганили гном (ето мое мнение)
<vonderer> кто, каноникал?
<ZaPik> гном испоганили - согласен
<vladgobelen> Гном давно еще умер, после предательства создателя..
<vonderer> допилили до вменяемого состояния. :)
<ZaPik> в натти что то косяков перебор
<ZaPik> особливо с треем)
<vonderer> единственный косяк, который каноникал сделали с гномом - это апплет уведомлений
<vladgobelen> ZaPik: Это нормально. Пользователи гнома должны страдать.
<vonderer> на кой он был нужен, когда есть трей - не понятно
<vonderer> vladgobelen, все должны страдать!
<skai> vladgobelen: гном живее всех живых
<vonderer> иначе в рай не пустят :)
<skai> гном торт!
<StealthVipera> ХД
<ZaPik> напрягает,что уведомления эти)хотя бы по клику) не убираются
<vladgobelen> skai: от него отрекся даже создатель, когда основательно его загадил
<ZaPik> попутал открывающий смайл с закрывающим =(
<opylk> а xfce4? настройки то все полетят?
<vonderer> какие настройки?
<opylk> апплеты
<opylk> есть я скачаю и поставлю морду
<StealthVipera> аплети есть как в гноме 10.19
<StealthVipera> 10.10*
<Iorik> скажите, а в подключеных в винде линуксовых ФС могут жить виндовые ирусы?
<vonderer> нет, там апплетов нет
<skai> vladgobelen: от тебя создатель давно отрекся.ты что после этого гавном стал?
<vonderer> там только нормальный трей
<ZaPik> жить могут, функционировать - врятли)
<ZaPik> хотя, кто-нить пробовал вирусы под вайном запускать? )
<ZaPik> надо аппдб поковырять..)
<vladgobelen> skai: Убедил
<opylk> зачем?))
<skai> vladgobelen: хых.я еще аргумент про дебиан не применил:)
<vonderer> skai, какой аргумент?
<vonderer> а тут всё гентой аргументируют
<opylk> кеды для меня психоделика
<skai> для этого надо знать его отношения к дебиану
<ZaPik> для меня переход с кедов на гном был психоделикой
<vonderer> кде хорошие.
<opylk> в кедах, для меня, слишком много ярких цветов
<vonderer> но на мой вкус - перегружены
<vladgobelen> кто мешает сделать их неяркими?
<vonderer> opylk, тему настроить можно же
<ZaPik> кеды хороши, но с ресурсами там беды бывают
<opylk> и все на букву К
<opylk> ))
<vonderer> зато видно, что софтина под кеды и тащит за собой их в качестве зависимостей :)
<Iorik> кеды уж больно нагроможденные
<opylk> это меня выводит больше всего))
<Iorik> нет в них скромности
<Iorik> нет в них минимализма
<ZaPik> к чему скромности?)
<opylk> да да
<vonderer> Iorik, скромность есть в windowmaker
<vonderer> он Ъ.
<ZaPik> кто на данынй момент сидит с винтом на 10 гб?
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1066.png
<StealthVipera> а тут кто в чем сидит?
<opylk> я на юнити))
<ZaPik> bitchX )
<vonderer> Openbox
<kstati> compiz-standalone
<Iorik> у меня на работе в одном из компов винт пятерка стоит :)
<opylk> а вообще юзал еще гном и кеды
<vladgobelen> Iorik: ну и что тут нагроможденного?
<vonderer> vladgobelen, дело вкуса
<vonderer> по мне так тоже кде перегружены
<skai> гном жеж
<opylk> lxde
<Iorik> и на нем убунта с lxde стоит и еще куча места свободного
<vladgobelen> vonderer: ну так покажи на скрине что там перегружено
<vonderer> lxde==openbox
<vonderer> vladgobelen, я про настройки, например
<opylk> спс
<vonderer> про кучу сервисов, которые мне не нужны
<vladgobelen> vonderer: кстати, настройки тут идеальны.. пример для других
<opylk> что раньше было? кеды?
<vonderer> мне не жалко памяти, но процессорное время для душевного спокойствия предпочитаю минимизировать
<opylk> кто раньше?
<vonderer> vladgobelen, akonadi что такое?
<ZaPik> а к чему?
<vonderer> зачем оно нужно?
<ftk> кде
<vladgobelen> vonderer: А сервисы не включай и все.. хотя да.. убунту.. В убунту да - кедами пользоваться нельзя
<ZaPik> какая разница, занят процессор, или простаивает?
<vonderer> ZaPik, кулер шумит
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Да да, я уже понял что ты про кубунту. Да - она неюзабельна
<kstati> а как же пузомерка?
<Iorik> ну все равно, как по мне - кеды уж слишком яркие
<vonderer> люблю, когда машина тихая :)
<ZaPik> мне вот жалко,когда простаивает ) я виртуальные машины ставлю..)
<vonderer> vladgobelen, я не про дистрибутив
<vonderer> я про оконную среду
<opylk> Iorik: +1
<vladgobelen> vonderer: хотя открою тебе секрет - аконади можно настроить так, что ты его и не заметишь
<kstati> а можно и выпилить
<ftk> сначала были кеды, но там были косяки с лицензиями и гнушники решили создать свое де, с блекджеком
<vladgobelen> а можно и выпилить, но не обязательно
<vladgobelen> ftk: После чего кеды открыли
<ftk> угу
<ZaPik> открытие кед
<skai> vonderer: чел
<skai> vonderer: не смеши
<vonderer> vladgobelen, этак мне придётся выпиливать много чего :)
<kstati> вообще-т, сначала было слово, и звучало оно как twm
<vonderer> skai, что, нельзя?
<skai> vonderer: lxde=openbox только если kde=kwin
<vonderer> а, ну ок
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Правильно - на убунту забудь про кеды.. Только гном
<vonderer> vladgobelen, я не на убунту, лол
<vladgobelen> vonderer: а ты сам то юзал твм?)
<opylk> а где кде лучше всего?
<ZaPik> тайт вм?)
<vladgobelen> opylk: генту
<skai> opylk: в могиле
<vonderer> а стандартная комплектация кед - перегружена. на мой вкус.
<kstati> vladgobelen: нет, я чисто как ты только обманываю
<skai> opylk: где ей и место
<opylk> ))
<Iorik> я нормальные кеды только в альте видел - и красиво, и легко
<vladgobelen> kstati: А я пол года на нем сидел..
<opylk> у кого чтоит генту?
<kstati> +1
<vonderer> у гобелена гента
<ZaPik> попробовать чтоли..)
<vladgobelen> kstati: Хочешь самое страшное?
<vonderer> он её так выпячивает, что все тут запомнили это уже :)
<skai> у меня стояла гента, пока я не нашел девушку
<kstati> vladgobelen: ну-с?
<Iorik> я не дождался конца гентовской установки :)
<opylk> лололо
<vonderer> Iorik, ты не тру.
<vladgobelen> kstati: это была моя первая ось после винды... вот это был кайф.. после хр даже она с твм была нереально удобной.. угадай какая
<vonderer> гента ставится три дня и три ночи. за это время ты достигаешь нирваны и сливаешься с вечностью
<vonderer> превращаешься в гобелен.
<opylk> )
<vonderer> true story.
<ZaPik> канал убунту-ру ) мля..)
<Iorik> хотел на слабый комп собрать быструю систему и меня подвело терпение
<skai> @voice ZaPik
<kstati> vonderer: а ты что сидишь надо компиляцией? дал emerge и каждый бит контролируешь?
<skai> ZaPik: еще раз услышу - привяжу к стулу и вымою рот доместосом
<Iorik> не смог я смотреть на 12-ти часовое мучение бедной машинки
<skai> о.кстати
<ZaPik> договорились)
<vonderer> kstati, я-то? я нет. Я вообще компилирую только при необходимости.
<vladgobelen> kstati: ладно.. это была фрибсд..я  пол года на ней сидел в итоге
<skai> по случаю
<opylk> я что, один тут на 11.04 на Unity?
<kstati> vonderer: ну дык и прекрасно.
<ZaPik> у меня unity вызвало не-тру позывы)
<skai> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/6237143?lastmod=1304773525436#comment-6237465
<skai> про генту и дзен
<kstati> vladgobelen: поздравляю. мне и слаки хватаило для "входа" в мир линукс
<vladgobelen> kstati: ненене.. следущим был АСП.. еще пол года
<vonderer> слака... дааа
<kstati> а это чудо я не признал - хлам. попортили красношапку
<vladgobelen> kstati: я узнал, что юникс не только надежен и удобен, но еще и красив))
<vladgobelen> kstati: затем мандрива.. еще больше ощущений
<skai> фи.фряха.закопайте ее и вымойте руки
<vonderer> настолько редко компилирую что-то, что даже про ключ j только сегодня узнал, лол
<vladgobelen> kstati: и наконец 2 года на убунту - нирвана.. оно работало и там я познал репо..это после полутора то лет установки вручную
<kstati> у меня всё проще: слака, генту, арч, иногда балуюсь убунту - дабы быть в курсе послеживаю за развитием.
<vonderer> skai, ты так говоришь, будто фряха - это плохо
<ZaPik> плохо - это когда ПСбсд)
<ZaPik> вот там все действительно плохо
<vladgobelen> kstati: А потом я поставил генту и забыл что что-то может падать или чтото нужно чинить, переставлять..
<vonderer> ZaPik, я не рисковал этакую штуковину поднимать
<kstati> а на фиг фряха до дом. компе? на сервачке мне нравится. но рабочий стол на ней... пробовал - не моё
<ZaPik> виртуалбокс - тащит)
<Iorik> не юзабельный (Unity) он пока. самый лучший интерфейс для таблеток я видел на нокиа н800. одно удовольствие пользоваться было. если саноникал готовит бунту для планшетов, то им на нокиевскую дьяблу смотреть надо. тем более она на дебиане основана
<vladgobelen> kstati: просто ты не сравнивал с виндой видимо
<vonderer> ZaPik, да даже на виртуалбоксе
<vonderer> фряха - серверная ось
<ZaPik> развели разговоров вокруг генты, щас пойду эксперименты наводить)
<vonderer> и для этих целей она шикарна
<vladgobelen> ZaPik: не стоит
<ZaPik> дык я активный пользователь) у меня некоторые сервисы на ней крутятся,под вм)
<kstati> vladgobelen: ты прав. я использую принцип из фрибзд "если у вас есть программа, которая доступна только для одной ос, вам категорически нельзя менять ос". то есть не ос рулит мною, а мои задачи выбирают ос.
<skai> vonderer: о покойниках низя плохо.о них только хорошо или ничего
<skai> Я живу активной и полноценной жизнью и поэтому целыми днями пялюсь в выхлоп make! А после этого я пересобираю мир! (С)
<vonderer> skai, о каких покойниках?
<skai> о фряхе
<kstati> мне, например нравится настраивать и использовать сервачки на фре: ldap, smb, apache+perl, ftp. но иксы под ней я ни разу и не думал запускать.
<shenmue> у кого юнити?
<vonderer> а когда она умереть успела?
<skai> vonderer: давно
<skai> vonderer: сча ссылку на видео дам
<kstati> shenmue: пару дней назад была у меня. в чём вопрос?
<vonderer> а мужики-то не знают
<shenmue> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/articles/notes-articles/v-unity-net-pasxalnyx-yaic/ хотел что бы это проверили =)
<vonderer> больше половины интернетов на ней крутятся, а она умерла. :(
<vladgobelen> kstati: http://www.calculate-linux.ru/main/ru/documentation смотри раздел про сервера и думай
<kstati> vladgobelen: засунь кальку себе в систему, и не высовывай оттуда.
<vladgobelen> vonderer: У тебя устаревшие данные
<skai> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7833143728685685343#
<vladgobelen> vonderer: фряха давно выпилена с веб-серверов.. ее место занял линукс
<kstati> vladgobelen: если я захочу генту-базед сервер, то это будет уж точно не творение лауре
<vonderer> vladgobelen, О_о
<skai> на nyc bsd conference 4 года назад доклад был, что бсд умирает.пока не умерлр но умирает
<vonderer> пойду нашим админам скажу...
<vladgobelen> kstati: Я про документацию. Просто почитай
<vonderer> а то они не в курсе...
<vonderer> и сервера на фряхе держат
<vladgobelen> vonderer: я сам удивился недавно, но факт
<kstati> vladgobelen: я её знаю с тех пор, когда она помещалась на одном экранном листе
<barmacho_> где найти установленный флеш плеер и как его удалить?
<ZaPik> в либах
<ZaPik> libflashplayer.so вроде как
<kstati> barmacho_: а зачем удалять? искать, думаю по ключевым словам adobe и flash
<skai> vonderer: больше половины земного шара верят в мертвого чувака.что уж говорить про интернет то
<skai> barmacho_: flashplugin-nonfree
<vonderer> skai, бида-бида. мы все умрём
<barmacho_> нужно его перставить
<barmacho_> о, спс
<Maratich> aptitude search flash ?
<skai> Maratich: apt-cache
<vonderer> Maratich, сначала pat-get install aptitude
<Maratich> мне долго запоминать разные apt-*
<Maratich> :(
<vonderer> не нужно
<Maratich> и вы правы
<vonderer> ставишь aptitude и запоминаешь только его :)
<ZaPik> а чем апт-гет от аптитьюды отличается ?
<Maratich> сначала ставить
<ZaPik> качественно
<vonderer> функционалом
<shenmue> +1
<ZaPik> синтаксис то тот же вроде
<skai> ZaPik: коровья суперсила
<vladgobelen> ZaPik: тем что пишется очень сложно и запоминается долго
<vonderer> да. emerge куда короче
<ZaPik> install,update,upgrade.. ) че там запоминать то?)
<Maratich> качественно - наверное ничем, я для себя обосновал выше
<Maratich> не
<skai> у апт-гета есть коровья суперсила
<Maratich> apt-cache apt-get и прочая
<shenmue> опять гентушники со своими емерге
<Maratich> apt-* лениво
<skai> это лишь функции апта
<Maratich> ага
<skai> так же как и аптитюд - годная нкурсес морда к апту
<barmacho_> прочитал где-то что видео потоковое из-за флеша тормозит, перед его сносом хочу уточнить - это так?))
<vonderer> shenmue, я помогаю гобелену выпячивать его генту
<vladgobelen> vonderer: да.. аптитудом я себя так и не заставил вопользоваться.. как попробовал его писать, так и забил.. а емерге пишется естественно.. ибо буквы из основных, а не из углов клавиатуры
<ZaPik> barmacho_: с чего это? )
<Maratich> примерная натянутая за уши аналогия - я поэтому и делал в LaTeX потому что в TeX лениво
<shenmue> vladgobelen гентушкники не знают про алиасы?
<skai> vladgobelen: слушай это не про тебя на лоре песню выложили?
<kstati> vladgobelen: alias emerge="apt" и будет тебе счастье
<vladgobelen> shenmue: лениво
<Maratich> хотя в ТеХе все есть
<skai> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/6237143?lastmod=1304773525436#comment-6237465
<skai> вот эту
<shenmue> а красноглаизить не лень?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: а кто красноглазит?
<vonderer> лор помойка ._.
<vladgobelen> vonderer: +
<barmacho_> а с чего может тупить видос?..
<skai> vonderer: даже там можно найти жемчужину
<Maratich> 3D драйвера не стоят?
<ZaPik> barmacho_: просматривая видос,киляй процессы )
<Maratich> и помогает apt-get install htop
<Maratich> так кошерно?
<Maratich> :)
<ZaPik> обезжирил прям)
<kstati> что есть кошерно? ps -Af уже не рулит?
<barmacho_> у меня убунту неделю стоит)) страшновато что-то килять))
<vladgobelen> barmacho_: не слушай извращенцев
<kstati> alt+f2, xkill (enter). бей черепом по тому, что мешается
<ZaPik> система-администрарование-системный пмонитор
<vladgobelen> barmacho_: система - администрирование - системный монитор
<Maratich> предлагая то что я использую - не отрицаю прочих вариантов
<vladgobelen> чорт
<ZaPik> =)
<vonderer> дада. щас ещё rmrf посоветуют
<barmacho_> ну системный монитор у меня уже выведен на панель))
<vladgobelen> kstati: кстати, у меня он по умолчанию висел на ctrl+alt+esc
<ZaPik> ну сортируй там по использованию цп и памяти
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-1.png мне пост на лоре понравился.
<ZaPik> у меня вот плазма полпроца кушала стабильно
<vladgobelen> barmacho_: А вообще бессмысленно это. Убунту дублирует многие процессы почему то.. причем начнешь их убивать - ничего не изменится.. Или купи железо помощнее или терпи.. Если конечно драва стоят нормально
<kstati> плазма, квин очень требовательны к дровам видео. от этого основные косяки и прут.
<ZaPik> я на альфе натти натерпелся от плазмы - перелез на гнома)
<ZaPik> хоть какая то польза..
<barmacho_> оффтоп: так, как лично кому-то писать, не в приват, просто чтобы ник указывался?)
<Maratich> openjdk действительно тормоз или мне кажется?
<vonderer> плазма не падает!
<barmacho_> а дрова норм стоят
<vladgobelen> barmacho_: юзай Квирк, Люк..
<ZaPik> barmacho_: первые буквы ника пишешт,Ю потом тыркай таб
<kstati> а я после кде гном не терплю. во времена, когда кеды были нестабильными (4.0...4.5) переполз в compiz-standalone, но гном - эм-с, в общем, понятно как я к нему отношусь.
<ZaPik> почти во всех клиентах вроде зашито
<Maratich> vladgobelen: я даже знаю тему с сиськами для квирка
<vladgobelen> Maratich: не нужна.. тема должна быть однородной и простой..
<vonderer> vladgobelen, зачем советовать людям софт, которые потянет полкед за собой?
<ZaPik> kstati: я тоже плевался по началу, потом свыкся)
<vonderer> barmacho_, xchat, например
<vladgobelen> vonderer: квирк не привязан к кедам
<vonderer> vladgobelen, да? не знал, ок.
<Maratich> http://kvirc.virg0.org/2010/05/theme-omg/ вот, от дизайнера какого то
<ZaPik> Empathy нормально со всей ерундой справляется
<barmacho_> у меня 10.04 убунта, тут встроенный xchat есть) я с него и сижу)
<kstati> ZaPik: твой выбор. мой выбор - уж лучше fluxbox с дефолтными настройками, чем любая конфигурация гнома
<vladgobelen> vonderer: хм.. или прявязан.. стоп..
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Нет, не привязан. Он просто на Qt и кроссплатформенный естественно
<vonderer> Depends On     : python2  esound  qt  libxss
<vonderer> не привязан.
<skai> vladgobelen: а где она че дублирует в процессах?
<vladgobelen> skai: gdm тот же.. у кого не гляну - по два вечно
<ZaPik> в процессах много дубляжа)
<skai> у мну 1
<ZaPik> сложнее найти, ЧТО ТАМ НЕ ДУБЛИРУЕТСЯ)
<vladgobelen> )
<skai> у меня дублируется только то, что запущено в двух экземплярах
<ZaPik> попробуй отсортировать по имени )
<barmacho_> хм, в Xchat вылазят пользователи по ctrl+U, а как сделать чтобы они постоянно висели где-нибудь слева например?)
<kstati> skai: и даже console-kit-daemon? )
<skai> kstati: а ты знаешь, что это такое?
<vonderer> barmacho_, в настройках есть
<kstati> ясен пень
<vonderer> barmacho_, но это не нужно
<skai> kstati: тога ты понимаешь, что он не дублируется.и что это он bydesign везде и всегда
<vonderer> что тебе скажут эти несколько десятков ников?
<kstati> skai: да ладно тебе ) да, не дублируется, а форкается два десятка раз
<barmacho_> vonderer, не могу найти в настройках =\
<skai> kstati: так что это не убунта дублирует,а аз ис
<kstati> я что-то говорю против дистрибутива? )
<vonderer> barmacho_, ищи внимательнее. или погугли
<barmacho_> уже гглю)
<barmacho_> гуглю*
<skai> kstati: эммм.дубляжи обсуждались в свете вброса на то, что убунта дублирует процессы:)
<barmacho_> msg ubuntuhelp
<kstati> дык так и есть ) правда мой пример - стандарт дефакто )
<barmacho_> fffuuu
<kstati> skai: а если ещё и хромимум постаить и запустить... это ж вообще жуть будет хД
<vonderer> barmacho_, чтобы отправить пм надо использовать слэш
<vonderer> barmacho_, /msg ник текст сообщения
<skai> kstati: эммм..хромиум тоже bydesign
<kstati> а если ни приведи, апач поставить и запустить ))
<barmacho_> знаю)) поэтому и fffuuu))
<skai> kstati: он специально отделил кажый чих в отдельный процесс
<skai> чтобы если что глюкнет - хром выжил бы
<kstati> смысла не вижу, но качество работы устраивает.
<vonderer> и память эффективнее высвобождается
<barmacho_>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<vonderer> а пробел зачем?
<barmacho_> . . . кривой копи паст ^^
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<vladgobelen> vonderer: кстати, я могу привести аргумент неубиваемй в пользу линейки)
<kstati> этой, это какой?
<vladgobelen> kstati: сек)
<vladgobelen> kstati: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1067.png
<shenmue> ла2 убога впрочем как все мморпг
<vladgobelen> ага, щаз
<shenmue> квесты шняга. развитие перса никакого. сюжет в попе. бои никокие. весь геймплей это тупо мочить мобов
<shenmue> клик клик
<Maratich> ева рулет
<Maratich> ева онлайн форево
<vonderer> vladgobelen, это плохой аргумент
<vonderer> неинтересный и угловатый
<vladgobelen> vonderer: пфф.. это ты не видел темных)
<vonderer> видел
<Maratich> это че 1-й?? :)))
<Maratich> доска доской
<vonderer> я линагой упарывался на протяжении около 2 лет
<vonderer> не непрерывно, надолго меня не хватало :)
<vladgobelen> vonderer:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1068.png сам ты угловатый)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: то что ты играл - не линейка..
<vladgobelen> все что выше С2 - гадость
<vonderer> vladgobelen, графический движок - тот же
<vonderer> модели - те же
<vonderer> так что я это всё видел
<vladgobelen> а игра совсем другая
<vladgobelen> ее испоганили
<barmacho_> я с ц1 до УГновы гамал, даже в армейке умудрялся)) хуже геры))
<vonderer> кроме того, что они угловатые и малополигонные, они ещё и непропорциональные
<vladgobelen> пvonderer: пффф
<vonderer> но этим страдают женские модели чуть более, чем во всех компьютерных играх
<Maratich> ага, сосков вообще не выпирает
<Maratich> фу
<vladgobelen> ыыы
<vonderer> фансервис, чоужтам
<vladgobelen> Maratich: А фантазия тебе на что?
<Maratich> и живот вообще невыживабельный
<vonderer> бронелифчики - это тоже смешно :)
<barmacho_> да что же вы все на квесты смотрите?) там в ПВП вся соль))
<Maratich> как она рожать будет с таким животом
<barmacho_> ><
<Maratich> и такой кожей
<barmacho_> орифлейм детектед
<vonderer> barmacho_, для пвп предпочитаю нормальные детматчи
<Maratich> ева онлайн
<Maratich> не
<Maratich> это даже не ffleur
<vonderer> берём q3, например, или ut
<vonderer> и ок :3
<Maratich> это чтото из польского с украинским парфюмом по 35грн за 100мл
<vladgobelen> главное никто не учел, что это 2003 год
<vonderer> barmacho_, я тоже не понимаю, что народ цепляется к квестам
<vonderer> в мморпг они все тошнотные
<Maratich> ева онлайн ровесник
<Maratich> и квесты там рулят
<vonderer> единственное, что спасает - ролеплей.
<barmacho_> не, недавно откопал Rune, кто играл по сетке и отрубал друзьям головы и руки - тот поймёт)
<barmacho_> вот это десмач))
<vonderer> при грамотном ролеплее любая мморпг рулит. впрочем, можно и без мморпг ролеплеить :3
<vonderer> в тех же чятиках. А лучше ирл.
<vladgobelen> barmacho_: +1
<vladgobelen> кbarmacho_: стати  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1069.png
<vladgobelen> barmacho_: тебе тоесть ссылка
<vonderer> vladgobelen, это кто в своих репах размещает игры нелегально?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Генту.. и почему нелегально?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/pb/1014/ кстати вот полный список
<vonderer> vladgobelen, а, это сторонние репы
<vladgobelen> оО
<vonderer> или это копипаста?
<mrbogdan> Всем привет, подскажите почему у меня проводную сеть не видет убунту( видела норм работала, потом я обновил её и всё не видит вообще
<vladgobelen> эvonderer: это попипаста из портажей
<vonderer> lugaru
<vonderer> вот она точно не бесплатная
<vladgobelen> анриал 2004 там.. дум3, герои 3
<vonderer> а, вейт
<vladgobelen> руна.. горький
<vladgobelen> Постал 2
<vonderer> да. вот эти три точно небесплатные
<vonderer> каким макаром оно распространяется бесплатно, интересно :)
<barmacho_> торенты)
<vonderer> что, прям запустил емерж, оно всё скачало и поставило само?
<vladgobelen> а вот не скажу.. не хочу портить магию)
<Maratich> можно попробовать испортить обычную уличную магию?
<vonderer> vladgobelen, да мне пофиг, у меня с этим проблем нет
<Maratich> или не надо?
<Maratich> :)
<vonderer> порти
<vonderer> магия на то и нужна
<vonderer> чтобы её портили
<Maratich> может авторы сборку купили и скачали легально исходники
<barmacho_> ага ага
<Maratich> и их перекомпилировали и в репы засунули
<Maratich> centos-way detected?
<Maratich> или нет?
<vladgobelen> ага. щаз.. на многое исходники закрыты
<vonderer> Maratich, U2 не открывали
<Maratich> тогда пардоньте
<vonderer> Maratich, движок третьего дума тоже. Да и героев.
<vladgobelen> Кстати, сколько игр в убунту?)
<vladgobelen> тут 1000+
<Maratich> эм
<vonderer> сколько захочешь - столько поставишь
<Maratich> с ппа? или только официал
<vladgobelen> с оф репо
<vonderer> правда, игры я предпочитаю в виде статических сборок
<Maratich> репозиторий getdeb.net считать?
<vonderer> их ставить удобнее, на отдельный раздел
<vonderer> или в хом
<vladgobelen> считаем то, что после установки в репо показано)
<vonderer> vladgobelen, не может быть в офф репо небесплатных игр
<vonderer> vladgobelen, свою магию можешь не раскрывать
<mrbogdan> так никто не подскажет почему сеть пропала именно убунету не видет сетевую карту хотя до обновления видел
<vladgobelen> vonderer: ну ты же видишь ту ссылку выше)
<vonderer> скорее всего там емержи для распаковки и установки
<vonderer> а сами игры надо покупать и скачивать отдельно
<vladgobelen> vonderer: я стороннего не добавлял.. все как после установки
<vonderer> mrbogdan, вероятно, драйвер сломался
<vonderer> vladgobelen, подкинь емерж ут2004?
<vonderer> в какой-нибудь пейстбин
<Maratich> могу только количество пакетов сказать в офе
<Maratich> 154+70+1029+1
<Maratich> как тотак
<vonderer> я открою тайну просто. чуть более, чем все игры, особенно - коммерческие - собираются статически. в лучшем случае делают отдельные пакеты для rpm- и deb- дистрибутивов
<Maratich> main+universe+multiverse+contrib
<vonderer> скрипты просто ставят зависимости и раскидывают симлинки и скрипты по соответствующим каталогам
<vladgobelen> vonderer:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1070.png
<vladgobelen> vonderer: ))хех
<vonderer> vladgobelen, мне не нужны скриншоты
<vonderer> мне нужен скрипт
<vladgobelen> А сек)
<vonderer> открой емерж в текстовом редакторе
<vonderer> и скопипасть его
<barmacho_> во что стоит поиграть на playdeb.net в стиле РПГ, что-нибудь на подобии готики?
<vonderer> barmacho_, опенсорсных игр хороших почти нет, по крайней мере, не-казуальных
<vonderer> разве что веснот и несколько шутеров
<vladgobelen> vonderer: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/pb/1063/
<vladgobelen> vonderer: зато ты такое для убунту показать не можешь) А у меня вон целый список на 1000+ пунктов
<vonderer> vladgobelen, да, скрипт, который берёт статику, ставит зависимости и раскидывает симлинки и скрипты
<vonderer> vladgobelen, в арчике есть aur и abs.
<vladgobelen> у арча нет много чего
<vladgobelen> например поддержки
<vonderer> vladgobelen, http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/hon/PKGBUILD
<vonderer> вот, например
<vonderer> поддержки? не смеши
<vonderer> качественная поддержка у опенсорса?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Я тебе советую зайти на канал арчлинукс-ру и поспрашивать чтонибудь
<vonderer> бесплатная?
<vonderer> рыдаю :)
<vladgobelen> я уже не говорю про платную техподдержку
<vonderer> те, кому нужна качественная платная техподдержка, как правило, обращаются в Red Hat и Novell
<vonderer> а ещё в Apple и Microsoft
<vonderer> а что же до каналов... ну какбе
<vonderer> тут вот мы тоже чятимся, и что?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: У редхат нет десктопа
<vladgobelen> новелл умерла
<vonderer> бывает
<vonderer> когда?
<wizardinka> помогите плиз глупой девочке.
<romankrv> Привет всем. Кто то может поджсказать как в баш скрипте добраться до глобального скопа. То есть я хочу использовать из глобального контекста некую переменную которой не в моем локальном скопе.
<vonderer> vladgobelen, http://www.novell.com/home/ - а это что?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: да и не юзабельна суза для нормальной работы.. так что
<vonderer> vladgobelen, ты просто не умеешь её готовить :)
<vonderer> !ask > wizardinka
<ubuntuhelp> wizardinka, please see my private message
<vladgobelen> vonderer: просто я хочу удобства, а не долгого и нудного задротства..
<wizardinka> я в центре обеспечения нажала установить игры но не могу их теперь найти у себя на компе,куда ж они установилися?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: задротства мне и в играх хватает.. а система должна работать.. тихо и незаметно.. годами.. как генту
<vonderer> vladgobelen, ок, в генте нет долгого занудного задротства
<vonderer> ок ок
<vonderer> там есть дзен долгих компиляций
<vladgobelen> а зачем тебе смотреть на компиляцию?
<vonderer> но оно работает. Подумаешь, процессор жарит и время тянет
<shenmue> (=
<vonderer> wizardinka, посмотри в менюшки
<vladgobelen> сколько оно тянет времени?
<vonderer> vladgobelen, ты где-то выше говорил. 3 дня что ли?
<wizardinka> в менюшке нету я ж туда первым делом посомтрела((
<vladgobelen> vonderer: система собирается (вся полностью на среднем компе все пакеты) 7 часов. Затем ты годами не вспоминаешь что нужно чтото переустанавливать или компилировать
<vonderer> vladgobelen, а смысл тогда генту ставить? любой другой пакетный дистр сгодится :)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: В той же убунту тебе будут напоминать раз в пол года
<vonderer> vladgobelen, ну тут каждый сам решает - кто на релизном сидит, кто на lts, а кто роллинг-дистрибутивом пользуется
<vladgobelen> ок, раз в 2 года
<vonderer> кто софт не обновляет годами
<shenmue> wizardinka правый клик на меню и выбери изменить меню. поставь галочки напротив игр если они есть
<vonderer> vladgobelen, прошлогодним фаерфоксом пользуешься?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: И 2 года сидит на старом софте
<vladgobelen> vonderer: нет конечно. Тут 4 уже пол года есть
<vonderer> круто. Долго собирается? :)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Сначала юзал бинарный.. Но он памяти жрет много (кстати в убунту бинарный) - 700-1500мб на моем количестве вкладок и онлайне
<skai> vladgobelen: вот от того, что мне задротства не надо и что система должна работать тихо и незаметно - я и поставил убунту
<vladgobelen> vonderer: потом собрал и он стал жрать 150-700мб.. собирается довольно долго
<vonderer> skai, за полчаса. совершенно верно :)
<vonderer> я тоже за полчаса собрал и у меня всё отлично работает
<vonderer> *поставил
<shenmue> нет фф нет проблем
<shenmue> ^_^
<vonderer> ок ок. хром состоит из 80-метрового бинарника
<vonderer> 200 МБ исходных кодов в архиве
<vladgobelen> shenmue: а так же эддблока, поиска по истори.. вменяемого отображения страниц...
<wizardinka> shenmue я их устанавливала а их там почему-то нет так что и галочки некуда ставить(( куда они пропали?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: хром собирается намного дольше.. это самый тяжелый пакет
<vladgobelen> vonderer: он даже хуже офиса
<vonderer> vladgobelen, знаю. это бинарник. Кроме бинарника там ничего нет.
<skai> vladgobelen: хром 200?вы что курили?130 исходных было
<vladgobelen> wizardinka: попробуй из консоли запустить
<vonderer> ну 130, ок
<vonderer> ошибся :)
<vladgobelen> skai: я не знаю сколько он весит.. я ставил хромиум из свн - тут это прямо из репо можно
<shenmue> wizardinka точно установила? центр приложений всегда глючил. поэтому попробуй через синаптик название игры посмотреть и поставить
<Maratich> wizardinka: какие именно игры ставила?
<Maratich> приведи пример
<skai> vladgobelen: за час на 1.3ghz проце хромиум собирается
<vladgobelen> skai: он сожрал 6гб на винте - прилось линковать на другой раздел
<vladgobelen> skai: и убил мне иксы - повесил намертво при сборке.. пришлось упрощать сборку
<vonderer> лол
<vonderer> а у меня встал из пакета
<vladgobelen> skai: советую поставить из свн
<vonderer> ну разве не прелесть? :)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: последняя версия?
<vonderer> и так - весь софт!
<shenmue> vladgobelen у меня все работает
<vonderer> vladgobelen, да, последняя стабильная
<skai> vladgobelen: нафиг?
<vladgobelen> 3.0.761.0
<vladgobelen> тьфу
<shenmue> и эд блок и поиск в хитсори и страницы отображаются
<vladgobelen> 13.0.761.0
<vonderer> vladgobelen, 11.0.696.68
<vladgobelen> эта?
<vladgobelen> ну вот..
<vonderer> 13 - это превью
<skai> я за стейбл
<vladgobelen> shenmue: в чем?
<Maratich> не знаю, меня устраивает http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu
<shenmue> vladgobelen опера
<vonderer> vladgobelen, вот ты тестируй сборки из свн, корячься с багами. ты, кстати, их репортишь?
<vladgobelen> skai: бинарный то и я могу поставить.. нохотелось глянуть на последнее.. Тот же фаерфокс у меня ставится максимально последний
<vladgobelen> skai: и работает идеально
<vonderer> shenmue, ты пользуешься браузером, который нельзя поставить из сорцов. как ты вообще смеешь с гентушником разговаривать?
<wizardinka> Maratich: ну например granatier это аркады
<skai> vladgobelen: у мну 11 стабильный работает нормально
<skai> http://chrome.angrybirds.com/
<skai> вот отличная игра
<vladgobelen> shenmue: В опере нет эддблока приличного.. я не нашел по крайней мере
<vladgobelen> skai: Кстати как и особенно в хромиуме
<wizardinka> shenmue я не  знаю что такое синаптик9(((
<vladgobelen> skai: Так же в нем нет поиска по истории
<skai> эммм
<shenmue> vonderer да мне просто надоело. каждый гентушник заявляет что у него генту и обязательно нужно это делать на реесурсах убунту
<shenmue> это каждый первый так делает
<skai> а адблок фор хром бета?тот же чел, что и из фф сделал адблок
<vladgobelen> skai: я недавно пытался на него пересесть.. не вышло
<vonderer> shenmue, а что, кроме vladgobelen есть ещё воинственные тут?
<Maratich> система-администрирование-синаптик
<wizardinka> кстати а как закрыть игрушку если она повисла? винде там диспетчер задач а тут?
<shenmue> vonderer некоторые уже насаморекламились и сидят тихо
<vonderer> vladgobelen, чяднт? у меня в хроме есть адблок :(
<skai> shenmue: дык а как им еще поднять амооценку за потраченное впустую время в красноглазии, если у нас например все и без емержа работает отлично?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: а ты видел как он работает?
<vonderer> wizardinka, kill, killall
<vladgobelen> vonderer: или кусками режет или не режет вообще, пока страницу не перезагрузишьь
<skai> vladgobelen: ты не тот адблок ставишь
<vonderer> vladgobelen, идеально работает. по крайней мере тот, которым пользуюсь я
<vladgobelen> vonderer: постоянно чтото не режет - нужно вручную добавлять
<skai> ставь бету от создателя адблока к фф
<wizardinka> vonderer я первый день и впервые в жизни на убунте по-этому часть слов написанных тобой мне непонятны((
<vonderer> vladgobelen, возможно, ты не тот адблок поставил. их несколько
<skai> а не старый адблок
<shenmue>  wizardinka хорошо назови мне игру одну которую ты хочешь поставить
<vladgobelen> skai: ок, как сделать поиск по вики?
<vonderer> господа. отставьте срачик, подскожите, чем wizardinka может не напрягаясь убить приложение
<vonderer> есть в убунте какой-нибудь гуёвый таскменеджер?
<vladgobelen> wizardinka: система - администрирование - системный монитор
<wizardinka> shenmue: вот эту хочу granatier
<shenmue> wizardinka минутку
<wizardinka> vladgobelen о спасибище, круто!
<vladgobelen> skai: он еще слишком сырой.. подождем еще год и попробуем.. все развивается
<skai> vladgobelen: он работает отлично.рекламу режет и ладно
<vladgobelen> skai: а там может и на Qt что вменяемое появится
<wizardinka> vladgobelen правдо оно почемуто так и не завершило процесс но теперь я хотя бы знаю где оно находится
<skai> так а поиск по вики тебе какой надо?
<vladgobelen> wizardinka: сек
<vonderer> vladgobelen, браузер-то?
<vonderer> vladgobelen, а чем тебе не rekonq
<vonderer> или reqonk
<vladgobelen> skai: как системный монитор у вас из консоли вызвать?
<vonderer> не помню, как правильно
<shenmue> wizardinka приложения - стандартыне - терминал. скопируй туда sudo apt-get install granatier
<skai> vladgobelen: так же как и везде
<vladgobelen> vonderer: мы пробраузеры.. а ты про реконк..
<vladgobelen> skai: команду дай пожалуйста
<vonderer> а реконк не браузер?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: пока нет
<skai> vladgobelen: чем она тебе поможет?у мну гном,а не тупые кеды
<shenmue> wizardinka потом набери пароль (его ты видеть не будешь) и нажми ентер
<vladgobelen> skai: мне гномья нужна
<skai> htop
<vladgobelen> графическая
<skai> gnome-system-monitor
<vladgobelen> wizardinka: жми alt+f2
<wizardinka> shenmue: ух ты рабоатет))) тока у меня игра одна повисла и не закрывается(( и завершение процесса не помогает(( это тока перезагружать,да?
<vladgobelen> wizardinka: вводи gksudo gnome-system-monitor
<skai> vladgobelen: нафига гксудо?
<vonderer> gksu
<vonderer> это во-первых
<wizardinka> vladgobelen: это куда вводитьто?
<vonderer> а во-вторых, действительно, нафига?
<vladgobelen> skai: во всех мануалах написано гксудо
<skai> vonderer: gksudo и gksu - однофигственною.алиасы
<skai> vladgobelen: нафига оно тут?
<vonderer> skai, он опытный линуксоид. он знает лучше нас
<skai> vladgobelen: системному монитору рут не нужен
<vonderer> и нам объяснять не будет :(
<vladgobelen> skai: да мало ли от какого юзера оно запустилось
<vladgobelen> skai: нужен нужен.. смотря что убивать
<skai> vladgobelen: а че он убивает?
<vonderer> всех человеко^W
<wizardinka> тока у меня игра одна повисла и не закрывается(( и завершение процесса не помогает(( это тока перезагружать,да?
<vonderer> ytn
<vonderer> нет
<Maratich> wizardinka: alt+F2 > gnome-terminal > вводишь sudo apt-get install htop > вводишь пароль  > после установки в терминале вводишь htop > по F9 убиваешь процесс ( будет меню, там на выбор или SIGTERM или SIGKILL
<vonderer> процесс можно найти и убить
<vonderer> wizardinka, используя htop и kill или killall
<vonderer> в терминале
<vladgobelen> wizardinka: правой клавишей по процессу -  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1072.png
<shenmue> wizardinka система - администрирование - системный монитор правый клик на процессе - снять процес.
<Maratich> или F2 -> gnome-terminal > ps -aux > kill 1111
<Maratich> вместо 111
<vladgobelen> какой кошмар
<Maratich> вместо 1111 вводишь требуемый PID
<skai> wizardinka: а что за игра?
<shenmue> вы оценивайте уровень знаний человека по вопросам. рано пока консоль довать
<vladgobelen> вы бы ей еще скрипт предложили написать на убийство игры
<Maratich> ОЙ
<shenmue> во во
<Maratich> :)
<Maratich> ps -aux|grep granatier
<Maratich> так?
<Maratich> :)
<wizardinka> skai: blobwars
<vonderer> vladgobelen, это линукс. пусть привыкает
<Maratich> потом kill
<skai> shenmue: ты бы оценил букварик для начала. слово дОвать - за это надо убивать тапком.(правильно давать)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Значит убунту не линукс.. Линукс простой и удобный
<vonderer> толсто
<wizardinka> f? f z ;vfrf. pfdthibnm jnj b yt pfdthifkcz f yf;fkf cyznm b dc` gjkexbkjcm
<vonderer> даже слишком, я не буду на это реагировать :(
<Maratich> елки
<shenmue> vladgobelen отставить тро ло ло
<Maratich> а бывает убунту хард?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: он сам напросился
<skai> vladgobelen: с тебя 40 рублей
<shenmue>  vladgobelen улыбнись и промолчи
<wizardinka> о я нажимала завершить процесс не работала а нажала снять и всё заработала
<skai> vladgobelen: именно столько стоят чистящие салфетки для мониторов.а то ты мне весь экран жиром забрызгал
<vladgobelen> wizardinka: гуд..
<shenmue> wizardinka умничка
<wizardinka> спасибище огроменное с такими умными мужчинами и не страншно на убунте сидеть!
<Guest72751> Привет всем) кто поможеи роздуплится?) Система-> Администрирование-> Сенсорная панель (метод для ГНОМА) а у меня юнайти как провести аналогию?)
<shenmue> ^_^
<XuMuK> гг
<shenmue> Guest72751 а поиск?
<Guest72751> ну спасибо))) просто у тех кто знает проще спросить
<XuMuK> выкл>системные настройки?
<vonderer> правильно, спрашивать всегда проще, чем думать
<wizardinka> vladgobelen: кстати судя по твоему скриншоту я сделала вывод, что у меня совсем не такое окошко в системном мониторе, у меня нету кила, во всяком случае я его не видела, но обязательно поищу на будущее
<vladgobelen> wizardinka: ну значит чтото похожее
<ur5imw>  к ноуту присоединен монитор и все приложения  и сообщения выводятся на второй монитор, но мне нужен основной 1 монитор ..  где зарыты  настройки ?
<vonderer> wizardinka, у него другая оконная среда
<vladgobelen> wizardinka: видимо у тебя "снять" работает аналогично
<XuMuK> де то в xorg е
<vonderer> wizardinka, его скриншоты для тебя не работают
<wizardinka> vonderer: конечно)) но думать порой тоже интересно, я спрашиваю тока тогда когда помучалась а ничё не получается
<vonderer> wizardinka, это не в твой адрес было.
<wizardinka> а ну всё равно)
<ur5imw> XuMuK: я тоже так предположил
<vonderer> впрочем, это не значит, что тебе думать не нужно.
<vladgobelen> wizardinka: спрашивать интересно - каждый раз думаешь, куда же пошлют на этот раз
<wizardinka> а ну тока еси так)
<vonderer> за пошлют сюда неинтересно ходить
<shenmue> vladgobelen кстати раз ты тут
<wizardinka> кстати вопрос не потеме просто интересно реально ли вернуть профиль вконтакте если его стыбрили?
<shenmue> vladgobelen расскажи про слоты
<shenmue> wizardinka если привязан к телефону то да
<XuMuK> если к почте привязан, то вроде можно...
<vonderer> shenmue, про какие слоты? О_о
<vladgobelen> shenmue: про куда?
<vonderer> я какие-то лулзы гобелена пропустил?
<shenmue> vladgobelen как я понял в генте можно ставить одинаковые проги разных версий. для этого есть слоты. могу и ошибатся конечно
<wizardinka> shenmue:  ясно, значит мне уже ничего не поможет((((
<vladgobelen> shenmue: emerge =программа-версия
<vonderer> shenmue, для этого есть префиксы. и их можно использовать не только на генте
<shenmue> а они префиксы называются. а моя не зналя
<vonderer> я не знаю, как их гентушники называют
<shenmue> а мне кто то сказал что это слоты (=
<vladgobelen> vonderer: как их использовать на убунту?
<vonderer> просто при ./configure указываешь ключ --prefix=/path/to/dir
<vonderer> и прога ставится туда
<shenmue> а без сборки
<vonderer> а без сборки не получится
<wizardinka> Ладно я побежала сералы смотреть(я же девушка так что не могу всё время тут размышлять, да и не гоже в ваши умные мысли своими глупыми вопросами сильно часто вклиниваться) Ещё раз большое спасибо за помощь, ответы и советы! Приятно было пообщаться, по
<wizardinka> *сериалы
<vonderer> привязка по абсолютным путям идёт на уровне бинарника в большинстве случаев
<shenmue> wizardinka ждем еще
<vladgobelen> vonderer: shenmue: а.. вы про это.. да.. префиксы
<barmacho_> комрадс, почему может на убунте в скайпе микрофон не работать?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: тогда предыдущий вопрос отменяется.. в убунту разные версии ставить нельзя
<vonderer> barmacho_, зайди в настройки звука
<barmacho_> зашёл
<vonderer> vladgobelen, можно. качаешь исходники, собираешь в префикс в опте, ставишь, профит
<vladgobelen> vonderer: это долго и неудобно. И вредно для системы
<vonderer> barmacho_, там в разделе ввод найди нужное устройство
<vonderer> vladgobelen, не вредно, если нормальный префикс задашь
<vonderer> алсо
<XuMuK> потомучто иногда микрофоны ноутов видит как два...
<vonderer> с чего ты взял, что вредно?
<vonderer> barmacho_, и поковыряй настройки. у меня, например, 11.04 отказывалась цеплять микрофон, если не сменить разъём туда-обратно
<XuMuK> соотвецтвенно нужно просто поменять...
<barmacho_> ок, спасибо)) буду эксперементирвать))
<vonderer> vladgobelen, вообще обидно. Гентушник, а такой бред несёшь. :(
<vonderer> меня расстраивают гобелены :(
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Где бред?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: http://www.computer-image.ru/node/273 поможет
<vonderer> про то, что собирать из исходников вредно
<vladgobelen> эм...Это не бред
<JoD[web]> Всем кто живой доброго времени суток:)кто знает как на убунте сделать так что бы гарячие клавиши ноута работали?)
<vladgobelen> Это общие рекомендаци.. Как "не переходи дорогу на красный свет" "Не стой под стрелой" "Не ставь софт через ж...make mak install"
<vonderer> vladgobelen, ну, ты видимо ключи сборки и префикс не осилил
<vonderer> если считаешь это бредом :)
<vladgobelen> Это не я считаю
<shenmue> ну тут оба правы
<vladgobelen> Я вообще столяр.. Я лишь говорю как считают люди, которые этим занимаются всем.
<vonderer> а бездумно практически вёс делать вредно.
<shenmue> правда сужу по своему опыту
<vonderer> vladgobelen, что может, например, поломать установка софтины в какой-нибудь новый каталог в /opt с префиксом?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Кстати.. еще вопрос) Как сделать из i686 х86_64 ?)) убунту ту же
<shenmue> а конфиги у них общий?
<vonderer> vladgobelen, переставить.
<vladgobelen> ууу.. не канает
<vladgobelen> это столько софта
<Maratich> эмм
<vladgobelen> а генту можно)
<vonderer> vladgobelen, тоже столько софта
<hivemind> gnome-shell можно на второй гном поставить?
<Maratich> в синаптике можно список пакетов экспортировать
<vonderer> всё же под новую архитектуру собирать нужно
<inkvizitor68sl> ytn
<shenmue> разрешаю
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<vonderer> иначе какой профит с 64-битной системы?
<Maratich> но настройки - это бидабида
<vonderer> Maratich, настройки бэкапятся за 2 минуты
<vonderer> а если ещё хватило мозга /home на отдельном разделе держать - так вообще сказка
<Maratich> не могу спогнозировать размер
<vladgobelen> vonderer: да, но ты не будешь его ставить вручную.. все одной командой
<Maratich> ибо ограничен
<vonderer> круто
<Maratich> местом на жестком диске а не то что подумали
<Maratich> ))
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Его можно и не на отдельном. Можно тупо скопировать
<vonderer> наличие команды для переноса системы на другую архитектуру - мега преимущество
<vonderer> а что, я делаю так каждый день :)
<vonderer> то на х86, то  на х86_64 перееду
<vladgobelen> vonderer: сейчас это очень актуально.. х86 умирает
<vonderer> Maratich, а с чем делишь-то?
<vonderer> под / не больше 10 гигов нужно
<shenmue> мне одному кажется что это один человек?
<Maratich> с рутом
<Maratich> )))
<vonderer> остальное можно спокойно в /home отправлять :)
<vonderer> shenmue, кто? :)
<shenmue> vonderer, vladgobelen
<Maratich>  / и /home
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Вы меня оскорбили, Сэр..
<vonderer> ок, ты меня раскусил. Я гобелен.
<vladgobelen> Maratich: / не меньше 15гб.
<vonderer> зачем столько?
<vladgobelen> Maratich: 15гб хватит всем
<Maratich> у меня всего 70 и свободно 800мб
<Maratich> мне не хватит 15гб
<vladgobelen> Maratich: значит ставь на один раздел и не мучайся
<vladgobelen> Maratich: делай только / на весь винт и все
<Maratich> о чем и говорю )))
<Maratich> только своп отдельно на 4гб
<vladgobelen> а озу сколько?
<Maratich> 2
<vonderer> зачем вам столько? О_о
<Maratich> 4 много?
<vladgobelen> а своп зачем тогда?
<vonderer> с 2 гигами вообще без свопа можно :)
<Maratich> неа
<Maratich> нельзя
<Maratich> ноут
<Escsun> 4 гб очень много))
<vladgobelen> у меня на кде больше 2 бывает, только если несколько окон игры запустить.. и то редко
<Maratich> видео radeon 3200 256 кушает
<vonderer> я без свопа с двумя гигами обхожусь
<Escsun> мне 1.1 гб хватает (1 гб рам)
<vladgobelen> так выше 1,5гб очень очень редко
<vonderer> плюс /tmp в оперативке сидит
<Maratich> мне с EVE Online  1.7 Гб не хватает
<skai> с 2гб можно без свопа
<shenmue> vonderer кстати скинь на пасту фстаб
<Maratich> и Nightly жрет как не в себя
<Maratich> 700 мб как с куста на 20 закладках
<skai> мне виртуалка на 512 метров+хромиум на 50 вкладок+влц на кино+еще вссякие проги - хватает 2х гб без свопа
<Maratich> гента?
<Maratich> убунта?
<vladgobelen> Maratich: ха... заходи на С1... она жрет 250-500мб
<Maratich> нееее
<Maratich> ева мой выбор
<Maratich> )
<skai> Maratich: у мну убунта
<Maratich> круто
<Maratich> мне так далеко
<Maratich> со старта 600мб в памяти занято
<Maratich> из них 150 мб гном-панель
<vladgobelen> Maratich: да... убунту вообще много жрет..
<vladgobelen> Maratich: но 2гб должно хватать
<skai> vladgobelen: 4.2
<vonderer> shenmue, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607500/
<skai> нифига не много
<shenmue> vonderer благодарю
<vonderer> в /boot, наверное, 150 МБ многовато
<vonderer> но я решил не жадничать :)
<vladgobelen> skai: ты это Maratich расскажи
<shenmue> vonderer да меня tmpfs волнует
<vonderer> shenmue, чем?
<vonderer> я ещё подумываю туда кеш браузеров задвинуть
<skai> vladgobelen: уже сказал.если руки кривые - все будет тормозить и глючить.те кто смог - выпрямили руки.те кто не смог - ушли на генту учится выпрямлять руки.такие как научатся - вернутся на убунту
<shenmue> vonderer да тоже думал tmp в оперативу. тудаже и кэш оперы запихнуть
<vladgobelen> skai: хех.. те кто поставил генту, врядли уже вернуться на убунту
<vonderer> ТЬСЯ
<vladgobelen> skai: это всеравно что после убунту вернуться на винду
<skai> vladgobelen: пока не случится чтото irl.например найти девушку и забить на красноглазие
<vladgobelen> vonderer: что сделать
<skai> vonderer: что сделают - вернутся
<vladgobelen> vonderer: все правильно
<vonderer> skai дело говорит :)
<skai> а не что сделать - вернуться
<vladgobelen> тьфу
<vladgobelen> да, моя косяк
<Maratich> сервисы для скриншотов какие посоветуете?
<vladgobelen> skai: задумался
<skai> it,ages
<vonderer> Maratich, itmages.ru
<skai> itmages.ru
<skai> itmages.com
<vladgobelen> skai: пытался по другому сначала фразу построить..
<Maratich> ага, спасибо
<Maratich> счас
<vladgobelen> Maratich: apache идеальный вариант
<Maratich> не
<Maratich> чтоб вам показать скрин
<Maratich> )
<vladgobelen> Maratich: И я про что
<vonderer> для статики апачик?
<vonderer> а не жырно? :)
<Maratich> я за длинкой
<vladgobelen> Maratich: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1073.png например так
<vonderer> хотя, на одного юзера, для показа скриншотика, может и не жирно
<vladgobelen> vonderer: он еще много для чего полезен
<skai> vonderer: гентушнег же.им лишь бы что усложнить.про irl им неведомо
<vonderer> я знаю, для чего может быть полезен апачик, лол
<vonderer> он меня кормит, можно сказать
<vonderer> косвенно, но кормит :)
<skai> вот зачем мне для показа скрина домашнего на ноуте еще и апач настраивать?если дропбокс тупо есть
<vladgobelen> skai: тебе не нужно, а у меня другие задачи.. а скриншоты как дополнение
<vladgobelen> skai: может он поставит и начнет использовать его для другого?)
<vladgobelen> человеком хоть станет..
<vonderer> vladgobelen, другие задачи - это редирект на калкулейт?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: а кто тебя просил туда лезть?
<vladgobelen> это мои задачи
<skai> человеком он станет, если найдет работу и семью создаст
<vladgobelen> и моя страница..
<Maratich> http://s40.radikal.ru/i090/1105/c3/635b0344bba2.png так кажется
<vladgobelen> skai: Не обязательно..
<vladgobelen> skai: Пользу можно принести разными путями..
<vonderer> какой обидчивый.
<skai> vladgobelen: умереть?тоже польза
<vladgobelen> skai: нет
<skai> vladgobelen: убить много много людей?еще полезней
<artus> skai, тыдыщ
<vladgobelen> skai: А это вариант
<skai> artus: ку
<skai> artus: а мы тут трололо трололим:)
<StealthVipera> e
<StealthVipera> re
<StealthVipera> ку
<artus> skai, че его тролить, растрелять)
<vonderer> skai, апачем много людей не убьёшь :(
<skai> artus: скучно
<skai> artus: гентушники с кризисом среднего возраста - это хоть какое то развлечение:)
<SergeyIT> бушуете?
<vonderer> не, как обычно
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: убунту переставляем.. опять упала
<SergeyIT> про кризис подробнее пожалуйста
<yurau> vladgobelen: какая версия упала?
<vonderer> yurau, не упало у него ничего. кроме, разве что, мозга. гентушник он :)
<vladgobelen> yurau: забей
<pahan> Как запустить программу от имени другого пользователя? но не рута
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, а как можно уронить убунту?
<vonderer> pahan, sudo -u username
<Maratich> я дебиан у родителей уронил
<Maratich> :(
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: да она сама с этим прекрасно справляется без посторонней помощи..
<Maratich> 6
<vladgobelen> кстати, про юзера хороший вопрос
<StealthVipera> <SergeyIT> поставить гном3 у мене больше не запустилась
<skai> SergeyIT: гобелен убунту ниасилил:)станлартные понты вида "в генту все не так.там проще и http://goo.gl/33L8T "
<vladgobelen> советую автоматизировать запуск софта от разных юзеров
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, у меня не получается (
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: Ничего.. Попользуйся еще пол года - поймешь
<Karloss> Ú×ÕËÏ×ÁÑ ËÁÒÔÁ ÍÏÖÅÔ ÐÏÄÓÅÓÔØ? Ú×ÕË ÔÉÛÅ ÓÔÁÌ ÉÇÒÁÔØ, ÎÁÓÔÒÏÊËÉ × alsamixer ÐÒÅÖÎÉÅ, ËÏÇÄÁ ÐÒÏÉÚÏÛÌÏ É ÎÅ ÚÁÍÅÔÉÌ
<ubuntuhelp> Karloss! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, уже больше 3-х лет и не падает )
<Maratich> как посмотреть что в свопе лежит?
<skai> SergeyIT: ты все не так делаешь:)ты должен поставить кеды
<skai> SergeyIT: бросить девушку.
<StealthVipera> хД
<skai> SergeyIT: и тогда тебе захочется генту:)
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/pb/1064/
<Karloss> ./quit
<Karloss> sorry
<pahan> vonderer, спасибо
<skai> vladgobelen: 6 утра.ты че не спишь?
<vladgobelen> skai: я никогда не сплю
<TomFarr> Анатоле наблюдает за тобой - http://bit.ly/kFaJdQ
<skai> vladgobelen: красные глаза не закрываются уже?:)
<skai> @voice TomFarr
<SergeyIT> TomFarr, у тебя проблемы?
<vonderer> мягко ты его
<hivemind> Блин, а как вообще gnome-shell юзать?
<TomFarr> SergeyIT, антють
<vladgobelen> hivemind: удаляешь гном-шелл, ставишь юнити/кеды, юзаешь..
<TomFarr> SergeyIT, посмотри в район 50 фотке
<vladgobelen> Кстати, гном третий то вообще работоспособен уже?
<vonderer> vladgobelen, ты забыл сказать "пересобираешь мир"
<vonderer> вроде работоспособен. удобен ли - другой вопрос
<vladgobelen> vonderer: зачем?
<hivemind> Юнити? Кеды? Не, посоны, нафиг так жить
<vladgobelen> hivemind: хотя да.. на убунту кеды не работают.. Значит просто юнити
<SergeyIT> TomFarr, а чего там может быть, чего я не видел? ))
<skai> vladgobelen: ты даже кеды в убунте ниасилил?фииии
<hivemind> Как не работают? А кубунту?
<vladgobelen> skai: ну попробуй осилить и сделать потребление хотя бы как в калькулейте
<TomFarr> SergeyIT, там как раз человек из моего камента.
<vladgobelen> skai: и производительность
<skai> vladgobelen: давно уже есть все.почему у меня не тормозит и работает как часы?а ты плачешь о гентушности на канале убунты?
<vladgobelen> skai: про генту не я начал.. это вы в меня ей тычите
<vonderer> это ты её выпячиваешь, лол
<vladgobelen> покажи тут пользователя кубунту хоть одного
<vonderer> тут пользователей убунту исчезающе мало, лол
<vladgobelen> )
<vonderer> они в основном заходят, задают вопрос, уходят
<skai> vladgobelen: да я за тобой тока и замечаю, что выкрики на любую фразу "в генте у меня пинус вырос виртуальный,а вы сидите с реальными" и прочий маразм:)
<vonderer> а сидят разводят срачики пользователи других дистров :)
<vladgobelen> skai: Например?
<vonderer> емержи с играми
<SergeyIT> вы чего сегодня такие агрессивные?
<vonderer> "а в убунте так низзяяя"
<vladgobelen> vonderer: То было по ходу беседы
<vladgobelen> Сам спровоцировал
<vonderer> та у тебя всё по ходу беседы :)
<vonderer> SergeyIT, я добрый. Я всех люблю. :3
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Кстати заметь - в убунту всеравно этого нету :Ъ
<vladgobelen> skai: так где я чтото кричал?
<skai> выше
<skai> у тебя логи не пишет в генте?
<skai> ты даж логи ниасили?
<StealthVipera> хм...
<vladgobelen> skai: я не нашел ничего подобного влогах
<vonderer> спокойно, skai, а то тоже скоро гентушником станешь :)
<vonderer> заразишься
<skai> vladgobelen: ну так.каждая тролинушка считает, что она ничего такого не говорит:)
<skai> vonderer: я уже переболел
<vonderer> ок
<vladgobelen> skai: так ты приведи пример где я что не так сказал
<vladgobelen> skai: Ты же гуру, у тебя убунту.. и логи пишутся
<vonderer> ты всё так сказал. Если бы не так говорил, срачика бы не получилось.
<vonderer> а так - хорошо. Стало скучно - зовём гобелена на канал
<vonderer> и всё скатывается в гентусрачик :)
<skai> начни читать с того, что игр в убунте нет,а в линуксе есть
<vladgobelen> skai: А про генту где там?
<vladgobelen> или линукс = генту?
<skai> продолжи с фраз мнимые тормоза.там заметишь свои фразы про емерж
<skai> который крут, потмоу что на клавиатуре удобней набирать
<vladgobelen> skai: Это не мнимые тормоза, они вполне реальны..
<skai> это было реально ржачно
<vladgobelen> Нет их почему то только у тебя
<skai> ага.а у тебя на генте почему то есть тормоза убунты
<skai> возникает вопрос...ты что собрал себе?
<vladgobelen> skai: Он крут не изза клавиатуры, а изза удобства.. А создателей эпта нужно публично расстрелять за такое
<skai> а емерге пишется естественно.. ибо буквы из основных, а не из углов клавиатуры
<Maratich> люди, как нормально посмотреть что записано в свап?
<skai> твои  слова
<vladgobelen> Естественно
<skai> вооот
<vladgobelen> skai: Но то было не про эпт
<skai> так что не говори, что ты имел ввиду чтото другое
<skai> то было про аптитюд
<vladgobelen> skai:  То было про аптитуде.. Мне привели в пример емерге
<skai> vladgobelen: vonderer: да.. аптитудом я себя так и не заставил вопользоваться.. как попробовал его писать, так и забил.. а емерге пишется естественно.. ибо буквы из основных, а не из углов клавиатуры
<Maratich> /dev/sda2>~/swap.txt или как там не предлагать, пожалуйста
<skai> а аптитюд - это не морда к апту?
<vladgobelen> skai: Я ответил, что в отличие от аптитуде емерге пишется удобнее даже.. про функционал я вообще молчу
<artus> vladgobelen, это вообще к чему ?
<skai> потом ты начал пугать народ черными ветралетами и тем, что убунту дублирует процессы.опять таки не дав ни одного доказательства
<vladgobelen> artus: Он пытается меня убедить, что я тут о чем то кричу
<artus> skai, заканчивай тут срачек
<vladgobelen> skai: Тебе выше привели доказательства, и опять же не я
<skai> vladgobelen: ага.что хрома много процессов, потому, что хром написан так.и он везде множественен.по архитектуре
<skai> офигенный пример того, что убунта дублирует
<artus> vladgobelen, я вот смотрю последние 5ть минут, и кроме как бесмысленного и беспощадного потока сознания из тебя изливающегося ничего не вижу
<vladgobelen> skai: А причем тут хром?
<vladgobelen> я про тот же gdm
<skai> vladgobelen: потому, что было два примера.хром и консолькит
<skai> у мну гдм не дублируется.1 процесс.ЧЯДНТ?
<vonderer> artus, ещё из него лулзы льются периодически
<skai> я афк
<skai> vonderer: ты продолжи
<vladgobelen> artus: А что я должен отвечать на бред?
<vonderer> мне лень
<skai> vladgobelen: ты должен не произносить бред:)
<vonderer> зачем уличать кого-то в том, что он тролль, если он генерирует лулзы?
<yurau> даа, что за бреед!
<StealthVipera> )
<vonderer> vladgobelen, расскажи людям, что игр в убунте не бывает.
<StealthVipera> догнал чат)
<vonderer> и да, ты так и не сказал, зачем под / надо 15 гигов?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Почему не бывает?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Бывает.. просто играть сложно изза потребления
<StealthVipera> ааааааа опять начинается......
<vonderer> StealthVipera, да! :)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Как было сказано выше - убунту при старте только жрет 600мб.. Кстати не я сказал, а пользователь убунту
<vladgobelen> vonderer: А нужно еще софт запустить, игры.. а бывает по два-три окна
<StealthVipera> ти прооперативку?
<vladgobelen> угу..
<vonderer> у кедов потребление оперативки тоже ок
<StealthVipera> у мну гном 265 мб жрал при вкл
<vonderer> поднимай twm
<vonderer> и наслаждайся
<vladgobelen> vonderer: у кде при старте потребление 150мб
<vladgobelen> vonderer: ну или 250 для калькулейта
<vonderer> vladgobelen, у гнома не сильно больше, лол
<vladgobelen> vonderer: 600 это не сильно больше?
<vonderer> но в 150 не верю
<vonderer> в районе 250 - это уже больше на правду похоже
<vladgobelen> vonderer: я и до 97 урезал кеды.. но это уже экстрим
<vonderer|away> молодец
<jod[web]> dctv ghbdtn
<vonderer|away> а я пойду поем
<StealthVipera> приятного
<jod[web]>  всем привет, кто поможет с мышкой от логитека?)
<StealthVipera> привет
<jod[web]> как настроить без сетпоинта не знаю (в убунту не ставится)
<AlexeyKud> Добрый всем день.
<AlexeyKud> Как поставить gnome 3 на 10.04??
<artus> зачем ?
<novns> на 11.04?
<novns> или точно на 10.04?
<AlexeyKud> на 10ю04
<AlexeyKud> 10.04
<novns> никак
<AlexeyKud> Даже если из исходников собирать?
<novns> ну разве что так
<AlexeyKud> Пробовал?
<StealthVipera> я когда ставил на 11.04 у мну полетела система
<novns> AlexeyKud, нафига оно мне
<AlexeyKud> =)
<novns> второй гном гораздо лучше сейчас
<novns> третий можно пробовать через год
<AlexeyKud> Третий глючит сильно?
<novns> нет, не глючит
<novns> просто там всё стало неудобно
<novns> шелл требует композитинг, который нахрен не нужен
<novns> панели не такие настраиваемые
<novns> с систреем какие-то странности
<SA4ok> он под планшеты хорошо настроен
<AlexeyKud>  novns: Можешь объяснить для чего gnome-shell нужен?
<novns> выше уже сказали
<SA4ok> для планшетов
<SA4ok> то же отсутствие функционала на правой кнопке
<SA4ok> ибо там оно не удобно
<SA4ok> сегодня 11.04 лив пробовал. красиво но не удобно. и через 30 минут заглючило
<novns> 11.04 я пробовал два дня
<SA4ok> одно там меня подкупило: консоль русский поддерживает
<novns> а где не поддерживает?
<SA4ok> 10.10
<novns> а настроить?
<SA4ok> терминал - да. а вот консоль - нет
<novns> а настроить?
<SA4ok> ну там по дефолту
<novns> шрифт там подгрузить нужный
<ampiryan> ls
<ampiryan> *miss
<SA4ok> кстати, как, конкретно, можно русский на консоли настроить? я уже здесь и на форуме спрашивал, ответа внятного так и нет
<novns> в убунте не знаю
<SergeyIT> AlexeyKud, не порти систему
<artus> SA4ok, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1250&bih=811&q=ubuntu+cyrillic+console&aq=0&aqi=g6&aql=&oq=ubuntu+cyr
<SergeyIT> SA4ok, так console-setup...
<SergeyIT> SA4ok, только не ставь console-кирилик
<SA4ok> спасибо большое) *я на русском запросы делал
<SA4ok> сергейайти, почему?
<novns> так вот
<artus> SA4ok, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<novns> юнити на десктопе не удобно
<novns> а классический гном они там всё-таки сломали
<vladgobelen> novns: да вам и кнопки управления окном были неудобны слева
<novns> несколько проблем я решил
<SA4ok> у меня нетбук, но тоже очень неудобно. гном2 имхо, лучше. правильно настроить и все ок
<StealthVipera> vjyj ,bkj gjcnfdbnm yf ghfdj
<vladgobelen> аnovns:  классический гном никто не мешает поставить
<novns> vladgobelen, он там сломан
<StealthVipera> моно било поставить на право кнопки
<vladgobelen> StealthVipera: а зачем?
<StealthVipera> хз
<novns> например, меню у приложений на wxwidgets показывается только в панели с юнити
<artus> как по мне на нетбуке коробка и хоткеи всяко удобнее гнома
<novns> в классическом гноме меню просто не показывается
<StealthVipera> мне с лева удобней но в xfce они справа
<vladgobelen> artus: не каждый может ее настроить под себя
<artus> vladgobelen, да ладно, что там настраивать то )
<XuMuK> artus, у тя везде коробка))
<novns> затем там гораздо хуже с иксовыми драйверами отчего-то
<artus> XuMuK, дадада)))
<vladgobelen> StealthVipera:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1074.png у меня тоже.. кстати, разве в хфсе перенести нельзя?
<novns> если что-то использует opengl, то всегда поверх всего рисует
<vladgobelen> artus: ты бы оформил это я не знаю..как нибудь.. сделал свой ппа)) Чтобы каждый мог уже настроенную коробку поставить..
<StealthVipera> пока не нашол, 2 день стоит
<novns> гугльерз тормозит жутко, по сравнению с 10.10
<novns> у томбоя совсем отобрали апплет, оставили только неполноценный индикатор
<novns> редиски, короче
<StealthVipera> там аплети через центр програм ставятся
<novns> у томбоя - нет
<novns> он просто собран без апплета
<novns> можно пересобрать самому, если сильно надо
<novns> но гораздо проще откатиться на 10.10 и не мучаться
<StealthVipera> ну 11.04 xfce оч похож на гном 10.10
<StealthVipera> тут аплет погоди говорит мне что все спокойно =)
<novns> xfce - вариант
<novns> ubuntu studio планируют на него перейти
<vdrandom> на кого?
<novns> на xfce
<vdrandom> разумно
<vdrandom> правда, опять ведь гномосервисов на него навешают
<novns> главное чтоб без юнити
<vdrandom> я vonderer, если что. :)
<novns> и без ненужных затрат на композитинг
<vdrandom> novns, хфсе свой композитинг умеет же
<vdrandom> там даже не надо во всякие реестроподобные редакторы настроек лазить
<novns> в убунту студио голянтся за низкими задержками
<novns> *гонятся
<vdrandom> задержками между чем и чем?
<novns> задержками ввода и вывода
<vdrandom> ок. тогда надо совсем легковесные вм вешать
<vdrandom> боксы, например, или айсвм
<novns> чтоб например одновременно обрабатывать несколько сигналов и выдавать результат в "реальном" времени
<StealthVipera> у меня слабий нетбук (1.6гг, 1 гб) на гноме висли приложения (не говоря про игри), а на xfce как бомба, почуствувал мощ нетбука
<vdrandom> а што, убунта с опенбоксом вместо метасити по умолчанию
<vdrandom> вкуснота :3
<User101[web]> Всем привет)
<StealthVipera> привет!
<novns> реального, конечно не получится, любая миллисекунда там важна
<User101[web]> кто поможет настроить тачпадик на убунте 11.04?
<Nemzis> Прив) народ подскажите плизз тока что 11  поставил весь рабочий стол пропал
<novns> Nemzis, 11 ни при чём, стол просто украли
<User101[web]> в каком смісле пропал?!
<vdrandom> ммм. сборка вайна на 3 ядрах всего 15 минут. и почему я раньше ключ j не использовал?
<SA4ok> artus, SergeyIT, спасибо большое)
<novns> vdrandom, потому что не пробовал никогда генту, наверное
<Nemzis> в прямом) боковых панелей нет создал папку через неё в инет вышел очень извращенским способоми
<Nemzis> способом*
<novns> Nemzis, 11.04 - сырая и неполноценная версия
<Nemzis> шапки окон нет тоже)
<vladgobelen> novns: Разве она не релиз?
<User101[web]> Я  с 11.04
<novns> Nemzis, попробуйте перелогиниться и выбрать классический гном
<User101[web]> внешне не плохая
<User101[web]> и удобная
<Nemzis> хм.. ок
<vdrandom> novns, не пробовал и не собираюсь :)
<SergeyIT> vdrandom +100500 )
<User101[web]> кто знает как настроить мультитач в мозилле?
<User101[web]> тьфу
<artus> vdrandom, хмм... у меня на 2х собрало мин за 7мь
<User101[web]> в убунте=)
<SergeAlex> ubuntu 11.04. Ошибка update-manager 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_partner_i18n_Translation-en, E:Списки пакетов или status-файл не могут быть открыты или прочитаны.'  Кто знает решение проблемы.
<novns> SergeAlex, apt-get update
<SergeAlex> Пробовал, не помогло!
<novns> интернет-то есть?
<SergeAlex> естественно
<User101[web]> SergeAlex а что ты делал что так произошло?
<SA4ok> StealthVipera, ну у меня нетбук. уже 2 года на гноме2 сижу, с компизом и всеми его примочками. не тормозит. правда метасити пришлось выпилить (20% проца всегда кушал. а я на компизе. ну и думаю, а нафиг он мне надо)
<SergeAlex> В том и дело что ничего не делал. А вот решил посмотреть обновления и вылезла ошибка
<vdrandom> artus, у тебя, видимо, ядра мощнее :)
<User101[web]> а установка чего нить не зависала?)
<SergeAlex> Я уже как 2 недели пользуюсь ею
<vladgobelen> artus: а почему тут все "плюсанутые"?
<User101[web]> ну а раньше?
<artus> vladgobelen, а это того, маркеры , чтоб целитцо проще было )
<User101[web]> у кого убунта на ноуте стоит?
<StealthVipera> у мене
<StealthVipera> на нетбуке
<vladgobelen> artus: да я читал правила, знаю) Просто не слишком ли много целей?)
<XuMuK> а чтоб ты спрашивал
<User101[web]> как настроить мультитач?
<SergeAlex> Нет, все в норме было
<StealthVipera> всмесле?
<StealthVipera> у меня работает нормально
<novns> User101[web], возможно, что пока никак
<artus> ну плючанутый по ходу томфар
<novns> не помню, чтоб он вообще в линупсах работал
<User101[web]> есть драйвер (синоптикс) (да так и называется) просто я не могу роздуплится как настроить
<novns> User101[web], не путайте тачпад с мультитачем
<XuMuK> интересно хватит лм мне 30% батарейки, чтобы скачать ром и перепрошицо? о_O
<artus> и маратыч, остальные с вебморды
<User101[web]> секунду
<novns> синаптикс работает из коробки, обычно
<artus> XuMuK, скачай водки и залейся)
<novns> а чтоб мультитач заработал - надо чтоб сами приложения умели
<artus> а шитцо на 30% эт смело )
<XuMuK> artus, тада лучше плана и опкурицо))
<novns> чтоб оконный менеджер вообще знал, что бывает в мире мультитач
<Nemzis> Народ подскажите плиз)) поставил тока что 11.04 успел тока снести  Compiz . Пропали боковые панели и шапки окон не в настрйоки не залесть ни выключить ваше ничего)
<XuMuK> artus, да я уже тоже осознал))
<novns> во
<artus> Nemzis, а нафига сносил?
<XuMuK> потерплб до дома))
<novns> Nemzis, юнити - это плагин к компизу
<User101[web]> причем тут менеджер?)
<novns> без компиза будет работать только классический гном
<XuMuK> тем более уде 29...
<User101[web]> вижу тут мало кто этим интересовался))
<Nemzis> хм.
<User101[web]> http://www.nbprice.ru/info/details/38577.htm
<User101[web]> помогите настроить))
<User101[web]> а то я пока туплю))
<novns> User101[web], ну как причём, чтоб размеры окошек с помощью мультитача менять
<User101[web]> )
<novns> двумя пальцами об тачпад
<User101[web]> там много чего можно
<User101[web]> у меня не пашет (ругается что нету тачпада)) а я ним ща вместо мышки тыкаю) помогите ему обьяснить))
<StealthVipera> <User101[web]> у тебя на ноуте мультитач или тачпад?
<novns> ведь наверняка же просто тачпад
<User101[web]> мультитач
<User101[web]> !!!
<User101[web]> на винде пахал же)) иначе не искал бы=)
<vdrandom> лол. я думал, звук в вайне сломался.
<vdrandom> а это просто в конфигураторе он не работает
<User101[web]> так что?) поможет кто?)
<StealthVipera> ток на айфоне встричал)
<Nemzis> как Compiz обратно поставить? если нету ни панелек ни шапок у меня тупо окошко без рабок)
<Nemzis> ?
<Nemzis> рамок*
<User101[web]> я уже через центр приложений скачал (ток говорит что нету тачпада)
<novns> Nemzis, запустить синаптик
<vdrandom> запустить метасити сначала не помешает
<vdrandom> metacity --replace
<novns> там найти раздел - отсутствующие рекомендуемые пакеты
<Nemzis> можно поподробней? статейку какую нибуть или на пальцах)
<XuMuK> jo-der. porque el ruso no se reconoce tan bien como en español.
<novns> или что-то в этом роде
<XuMuK> ой, не туда сдецл...
<SergeyIT> Nemzis, хистори или логи смотри что снес
<vdrandom> а ещё лучше снести метасити и нормальный оконный манагер вместо него поставить, лол
<StealthVipera> всем спокойной ночи и удачи, я спать Z-z-Z-z-Z-z
<vdrandom> сам ты ззззз :(
<SA4ok> Nemzis, Alt+Ctrl+F1, залогиниться, sudo apt-get install compiz. потом Alt+F7
<Nemzis> пасиба
<vdrandom> а потом?
<SA4ok> не факт, но думаю, поможет
<Nemzis> ну я только его снес)
 * barmacho_ смотрит х\ф "Шпана"
<TomFarr> Chat: user: su ; google: sory, i'm a root; user: cd /hacktool && ./install.sh; bash: ok ; user: su; google: yes my master =)
<User101[web]> люди) кто настраивал мультитач в убунте?
<SA4ok> TomFarr, лол
<novns> User101[web], одного знаю
<User101[web]> ну?) и как он это делал?
<novns> User101[web], спросите у него самого, его ник - User101[web]
<XuMuK> блин вот почему када звонишь, коннект разрываецо?
<User101[web]> ...
<SA4ok> XuMuK, не по скайпу ли?)
<novns> XuMuK, кому и чем?
<SergeyIT> User101[web], подключи мышь и не мучайся
<XuMuK> нее, я с мобильнека...
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, ты на прослушке )
<novns> а связь со станцией теряется?
<SA4ok> аа, ну сотовых операторов мастдай еще не выкупил, должны работать по идее
<TomFarr> Ми крософт купил скайп - грусть-пичаль, микрософт попросил blender продать им долю, микрософт лезит во все щели грусть-пичаль
<XuMuK> да кому я нужен и при чом тут коннект?
<User101[web]> ну блин... не приятно) просто точно знаю что работает
<novns> TomFarr, пЕчаль, лЕзет
<XuMuK> да, со скайпом засада
<TomFarr> печаль-то, оно может и печаль, Но! Грусть-пичаль.
<novns> а у скайпа ничего не изменится
<TomFarr> Правило, русского падонко-сленга
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, так вроде обещали линуксовый скайп поддерживать
<novns> как раньше версии под линупсы выпрускались медленно и плохо поддерживались
<novns> так и будут
<TomFarr> теперь еще хужее
<SA4ok> может и не изменится, но для меня он умер. идеологически.
<TomFarr> SA4ok, и нокия, уже отпета
<novns> при этом у скайпа есть платные услуги и в микрософте не совсем болваны сидят, чтоб клиентов терять
<Globus> Всем пока! Глобус покатился спать!))
<XuMuK> ну если так... тока реклама, имхо, и тут появицо
<novns> а где у микрософта была реклама?
<XuMuK> пока
<XuMuK> а де е ё не было? взять хотя бы мсн
<novns> а где там реклама-то?
<novns> реклама была в icq
<novns> в опере была
<novns> во всяких реалплейерах
<novns> но там микрософт никаким боком
<XuMuK> и в мсн...
<XuMuK> просто сам факт того что они теперь даже в линуксе...
<XuMuK> де им по идее делать вапще нех
<artus> @mode +q XuMuK
<novns> XuMuK, вы плохо знаете реальность
<artus> XuMuK, мне вот интересно, до тебя вообще доходит что либо или нет?
<artus> @voice XuMuK
<artus> XuMuK, ты предлагаеш мне тебя нафиг забанить?
<XuMuK[phone]> artus ет ты типо ето за мат посчитал или тут уже принципы поперли?
<artus> XuMuK[phone], а ты хочеш сказать что там небыло мата?
<XuMuK[phone]> ет за что ет меня банить? о_O
<artus> XuMuK[phone], или ты хочеш сказать что это у тебя первый раз?
<XuMuK[phone]> а чо, был чтоль?
<artus> XuMuK[phone], ну для начала за систематическое нарушение и обход наказания)
<XuMuK[phone]> artus, щас там мата не было...
<artus> XuMuK[phone], носом ткнуть? или сам перечитаеш  "де им по идее .... "
<XuMuK[phone]> artus, када я не оспариваю, что наказание справедливое, я не обхожу)) почти))*
<artus> ахха, и в запасе всего 5ть точек)
<XuMuK[phone]> artus, и перечитать не могу, в телефоне нет хистори, если не через баунсер)
<akaWolf> ....
<akaWolf> вот делать вам нечего
<XuMuK[phone]> artus, а ещё прокси есть)) инк подтвердит, я ему отсыпал айпишнегов))
<artus> XuMuK[phone], проксей я и сам могу отсыпать ) ток толку то? )
<artus> XuMuK[phone], быиш как детский сад шкеритцо из за угла ? )
<XuMuK[phone]> artus, не, ну а чо, ты скажешь им есть чо делать в линуксе?))
<artus> XuMuK[phone], тренеруй силу воли )
<XuMuK[phone]> artus, да я и не шкерилсо никада, вроде)
<artus> да? совсем совсем ? мне лог поднять? )
<XuMuK[phone]> я заходил и продолжал разговор на том месте, де ты мегя банил)) разве ето шкерицо?))
<XuMuK[phone]> или ето со скаем было...
<SA4ok> ладно, девочки, побухтели и зватит))
<SA4ok> *задравши нос сказал сачок. совсем не подозревая, что его и ждет наказание*
<XuMuK[phone]> слыыышь, мальчег, ты то што у тя из  рта вываливаецо филььруй сдецл...
<SA4ok> все, все, сдаюсь. вы меня задавили интеллектом)
<SA4ok> извинияюсь..
<XuMuK[phone]> принято
<venickey> тест
<ubuntuhelp> venickey, Failed!
<venickey> ubuntuhelp
<XuMuK[phone]> тааг ладно,  пошол я домой заряжацо и прошивацо...
<venickey>  тттт
<shenmue> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/gnu/6264868
<ZaPik> гуд ньюс)
<markmx> эвриван
<artus> эм... дык было же вроде
<shenmue> первый вопрос повторил мои мысли
<artus> надо собрать и посмотреть
<ZaPik> уже собираю)
<shenmue> налетели
<artus> эм.. кто такой ucommon и почему его нет)
<ZaPik> начинается..)
<ZaPik> та ж пижня))
<XuMuK> shenmue, ну разве ето не здорово?)
<shenmue> XuMuK понятия не имею
<XuMuK> shenmue, я не про реализацию, а про саму идею)))*
<XuMuK> про реализацию пока ничо сказать не могу)
<shenmue> звонить с компа на комп
<shenmue> идея старая
<ZaPik> apt-get install libucommon-dev
<novns> да, лучше просто ходить в гости
<artus> ога, звонить - идея старая )
<ZaPik> по всей видимости
<artus> ZaPik, чей то нет у меня  в репах , ща будемс искать )
<ZaPik> у меня есть)
<ZaPik> дайджест  ошибок..)
<shenmue> Раздел: universe/libdevel
<ZaPik> error: "libeXosip2 must be installed
<ZaPik> libexosip2-dev
<ZaPik> конфигуре проходит, собираться не хочет
<artus> хех
<ZaPik> ошибок тонну высыпало
<SergeyIT> ZaPik, а  ты хотел сразу так... не бывает
<ZaPik> http://pastebin.ru/318939
<ZaPik> пжалста)
<shenmue> ZaPik это ж это
<shenmue> как его
<shenmue> фаза луны не та
<ZaPik> я так и подумал)
<ZaPik> у меня над городом вообще третью ночь вертолеты летают, фазы сместили
<Denid_Nebesniy> Мило, разобрался наконец в Empathy ^_^
<shenmue> ну ружьишко и вперед. прокладывать дорогу опенсорцу
<markmx> мне бы админа на аутсорс небоьшой, есть у вас такие? =)
<ZaPik> админов у нас пруд пруди
<shenmue> ekiga не катит?
<markmx> еще бы из питера =)
<ZaPik> я суровый сибирский сисадмин
<Tanendaun> Есть маза переписать HAL. Как энто сделать?
<shenmue> markmx рыжую и с 4 ?
<markmx> не, простого бородатого, на 5-7 дней в месяц чтоп немножка прогал на похапе =)
<shenmue> ну тогда ей ничего говорить не буду.
<shenmue> бороды нет
<ZaPik> чем фрилансеры не угодили?)
<markmx> ну не связывался с фрилансерами пока что, а есть тут такие?
<SergeyIT> markmx, ну в питере стыдно не найти
<markmx> питер славиться своими гейклубами... так что опасно =)
<XuMuK> markmx, оставь координаты, чувак проснецо, свяжецо с тобой
<ZaPik> дык спрашивай меня) за вебмани потрудился бы)
<markmx> а ты с питера?
<ZaPik> я с фрилансеров)
<Tanendaun> прострелил, парень
<Tanendaun> все ты в базе
<markmx> вебманой сложно, это мне получить нал, запулить его на вебмани, перевести тебе чтобы ты его обналил, при этом ты живешь на два этажа выше в моей парадной... вот блин канитель то =)
<ZaPik> ну можешь до красноярска слетать, без вебмани рассчитаться)
<markmx> мне бы желательно из питера человек шарящи =)
<XuMuK> а чо платят, для начала?
<User754[web]> всем привет)
<ZaPik> и вам не хворать
<markmx> лан нет так нет, я вот чего спросить хотел, на ноуте старичке вебкамка не пашет, драйвер перестал собираться в 11.04, счас скину название  Syntek Web Cam - Asus F3SA, F9J, F9S
<User754[web]> только что узнал как легко убить  убунту))
<Denis_Nebesniy> rm -rf /* ?
<ZaPik> проще можно
<SergeyIT> markmx, а зачем на старичке 11.04?
<User754[web]> поставил какой то кривой пакет и приехал))
<ZaPik> fsck
<ZaPik> тащит прям..
<markmx> ну как зачем, старичок мо любимый, никогда его не сменю
<User754[web]> на старые ноут ксубунту лучше будет))
<markmx> химик - в личку скинул финансы
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: без разницы.. у хфсе то же потребление
<Denis_Nebesniy> xubuntu не так уж и быстрее =/
<markmx> так я и ксубунту ставил, прсото сам драйвер вебкамки не пашет
<markmx> не собирается
<artus> User754[web], с каких это пор? крыс нифига не разу не мениепродорливый чем гном
<SergeyIT> markmx, а говоришь вебмани долго, а ты уже скинул )
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: На старые лучше lxde
<markmx> сергей - я тока половину закинул ему
<User754[web]> не знаю))Xubuntu (произносится «зубу́нту») — дистрибутив Linux, основанный на проекте Ubuntu, базирующийся на Debian. Использует так называемую «легкую» графическую среду Xfce и приложения на GTK+2. Разрабатывается и поддерживается группой MOTU (Masters of 
<User754[web]> сорь что много))
<artus> это было давно и неправда )
<User754[web]> хм)
<Denis_Nebesniy> уже всё поменялось)) абсолютно идентично
<markmx> эх, умел бы я прогать, =)
<User754[web]> а понт тогда оставлять его?
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: Потому что это другая среда, альтернативная гному.. в чем то удобнее
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: но я бы тебе советовал всетаки глянуть lxde
<User754[web]> можно вопрос?) сильно минт от убунты отличается? (хуже или лучше)
<artus> lxde не нужен, коробка наше всьо
<artus> User754[web], там свои тараканы)
<Escsun> во во не нужен)
<vladgobelen> artus: lxde=коробка
<Escsun> vladgobelen, если лхде = коробка то я балерина )
<artus> vladgobelen, нифига) это куча левых костылей
<vladgobelen> Escsun: Здравствуйте, Анастасия..
<Denis_Nebesniy> хотя смотря какой старости ноут. у мну 11.04 (celeron 2.26) под классич. убунту быстро работает)
<vladgobelen> artus: Не куча, а всего 6-7.. панелька, и подобное
<vladgobelen> artus: В любом случае это нужно
<artus> аххаха, Escsun тебя с месным тролем уже путают )
<markmx> так =) кажись админчега я нашел =)
<Escsun> artus, бывает)
<markmx> всем пасип =) лучший хедхантерский канал =))))
<artus> vladgobelen, чего нужно? меня от одного его ацкого автостарта в дрож бросает)
<User754[web]> спасибо что подробно обьяснили разницу))) хд) а что такое коробка?
<artus> openbox
<vladgobelen> artus: в пень автостарт
<vladgobelen> artus: нужна панель минимум
<artus> у мну каиро) мне хватает)
<Denis_Nebesniy> Может есть у кого статейка о переучении форточкоюзверя на ubuntu?)
<shenmue> у меня коробка не пашет из за ргба =(
<dizzymst> есть книга на ПДФ
<shenmue> точнее панель в ней
<artus> Denis_Nebesniy, http://ubuntologia.ru/
<dizzymst> ) тоже вариант)
<vladgobelen> artus: а кроме открытой коробки кто-нибудь еще развивается?
<shenmue> fluxbox
<vladgobelen> нуу.. не вариант..
<Denis_Nebesniy> не, не в том дело. нужно пособие, чтобы отучить _знакомого_. ну там, аргументы какие-нибудь :D
<artus> да мне и ее хватает с головой в принципе
<shenmue> на box-look все коробки и среды
<markmx> dizzymst: а есть интересно кинига про пдф в пдф?
<Escsun> vladgobelen, pekwm
<vladgobelen> artus: да мне на старом и блэкбокса хватало без наворотов
<kamyshovyy> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<dizzymst> markmx:  это как ?
<User754[web]> я читал что все настраивают вайн...что в нем настраивать можно? О_о
<shenmue> User754[web] все
<artus> User754[web], ничего)
<shenmue> dc`
<shenmue> всё
<User754[web]> классные ответы))
<User754[web]> однозначные такие))
<dizzymst> User754[web]: не переживай, через полгода про вайн забудеш как про баловство)
<artus> shenmue, нафига дц в вайне ?
<shenmue> artus эээ....
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: у него есть реестр и параметры, как у винды.. так же есть свои библиотеки или сторонние
<Denis_Nebesniy> yfabuf djj,ot lw&
<Denis_Nebesniy> ой
<artus> ну че, в вайне мона в wot погамать )
<Denis_Nebesniy> нафига вообще дц?)
<User754[web]> ох и задолбусь же я с убунтой))) я знаю о регистре
<shenmue> как нафига. тонны халявы
<vladgobelen> artus: Какой ужас, он не только не опенсорс, но еще и только под винду?
<Denis_Nebesniy> shenmue: а торренты тогда для чего?
<User754[web]> а как на счет того что некоторым директх нужен (играм) как его ставить?
<Denis_Nebesniy> winetricks
<shenmue> Denis_Nebesniy тоже для халявы
<artus> vladgobelen, ну он у меня в вайне  летает полутше чем под офтопиком )
<User754[web]> ???
<Denis_Nebesniy> User754[web]: в консольке ssh winetricks, усли установлен
<vladgobelen> artus: да это понятно.. многое пашет в вайне лучше.. Просто я чего то слышал, что нативный есть о_О видимо обманули
<Denis_Nebesniy> sh winetricks сорри
<artus> не, нативного нет, вот вроде как обещались его когда то на opengl перевести
<User754[web]> и что это даст?
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: вайнтрикс это как раз для настройки вайна
<Denis_Nebesniy> User754[web]: Там выберешь DirectX. Или библиотеку
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: доустановка библиотек, шрифтов.. выставление настроек
<User754[web]> и с этим всем возится))) капец)))
<User754[web]> это не винда)) гг))
<dizzymst> ты еще не представляеш как)
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: Да, в винде все намного хуже..
<Denis_Nebesniy> User754[web]: да е, там всё упрощено до предела
<User754[web]> тут думать нужно)))
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: тут все это можно снести и одной командой за 2 секунды восстановить
<dizzymst> с вайном все играются первые полгода, дальше понимают что это не нужно)
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: а винду каждый месяц по 6 часов переставлять с софтом
<shenmue> vladgobelen это круто
<shenmue> но доканывает
<User754[web]> я тут один пакет кривой поставил (благо помнил какой) и попа убунте)) не грузилась)) нашел кнопку пробела) и загрузился в сейфмоде))
<dizzymst> vladgobelen:  это вспоминаеш как страшный  сон
<User754[web]> почему пол года?)
<vladgobelen> dizzymst: без вайна никуда пока.. СК2, вов, l2c1
<User754[web]> ск2? это что?
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: Стар Крафт 2
<User754[web]> а чем те вов на винде не катит?
<dizzymst> User754[web]:  ну пока присмотришся к системе, пока увидиш что есть аналоги не хуже..
<User754[web]> например?
<dizzymst> vladgobelen: не увлекаюсь)
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: Потому что винду тупо неработоспособная система. И как минимум неудобна для игр
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: пусть ее энтузиасты настраивают
<User754[web]> ну все же играют))
<Denis_Nebesniy> User754[web]: Я не играю)
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: Я не хочу "как все" каждый месяц себе мозг с ней сношать.. или после каждого вируса
<User754[web]> я играл) я уже вирусов год не видел))
<dizzymst> ниче, OpenGL 4 вышел, надеюсь потихоньку будет теснить ДиректХ, тогда и игры будут на Линухе
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: Или ловить критические ошибки каждые 10 минут
<artus> Escsun, ты там новых темок под коробку не рисовал?
<User754[web]> и криты не ловил)
<Escsun> artus, я не на коробке )
<Escsun> artus, я на pekwm
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: Сейчас в линейку народ под виндой у нас тут ПОД ВАЙНОМ играет
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: неплохо?
<dizzymst> User754[web]: 0_0 год??? на винде???? без вирусов??? НЕ ВЕРЮ!!!
<artus> Escsun, ек тя сплющило то )
<User754[web]> да
<Escsun> artus, да пеквм в разы лучше коробки)
<User754[web]> и как не странно антивир был Майкрософт эсеншелс
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: правда по русски писать нельзя, а то вылетает всеравно, но хоть играется
<artus> хм, выглядит вроде ниче так
<artus> Escsun, а дай ка скрин свой заценить
<Escsun> artus, на форуме
<User754[web]> почему нельзя на русском писать?
<artus> вот жеш линивый)
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: видимо у винды нет вменяемого инструмента для переключения языков.. Она убивает игру на этой функции
<User754[web]> О_о
<dizzymst> русскую кодировку ставили?
<User754[web]> у всех реально нормально)))
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: а без вайна вообще каждые несколько минут и критическая ошибка
<User754[web]> это называется у тебя горе от ума))
<vladgobelen> Это называется вин7
<dizzymst> ну не пугайте так парня)
<User754[web]> кого?)
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: да и отклик уже не увиличишь.. все железно прибито гвоздями.. в той же вов на бг уже не канает под виндой
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: увеличишь*
<User754[web]> у меня друг бегает и норм) вин 7)) ты лучше скажи свои хар-ки компа)
<dizzymst> Народ, кто знает как в 11.04 эфекты поставить "без эффектов"? В 10.04 это было в "Внешнем виде", сейчас его одтуда выпилили
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: Вот я и режу без единого повреждения таких, как твой друг
<User754[web]> герой))
<User754[web]> что значит эффекты без эффектов?
<dizzymst> эфекты рабочего стола
<vladgobelen> User754[web]:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1076.png 4гб озу
<Denis_Nebesniy> как вариант, снести компиз
<User754[web]> у меня видюха по круче)))
<vladgobelen> а производительность хуже
<Denis_Nebesniy> либо поставить CCSM и вырубить оттуда всё
<User754[web]> не думаю))
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: Заметно. Поэтому верь, когда тебе люди умные говорят.
<shenmue> User754[web] http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-20.png без эффектов
<User754[web]> с гиг даже винда не ужмет в пол гига))
<User754[web]> понял))) и как поставить?)
<User754[web]> меня ток что спросили легко ли убить убунту?)) что скажете?
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: Ее не нужно убивать
<vladgobelen> она умирает сама
<User754[web]> убить значит поласать)) в смысле?
<vladgobelen> а убить вручную можно что угодно
<User754[web]> как это сама?
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: ну например обновляешь - хоп и больше не загружается
<vladgobelen> или клавиатура не пашет
<User754[web]> ))
<shenmue> она умирает сама - неосиляторы такие неосиляторы
<User754[web]> чего? Розжуйте плз))
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: или хоп - находишь другую ось и убунту внезапно умирает
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, чего пугаешь?
<vladgobelen> User754[web]: у меня так убунту 10.04 пол года пылилась в архиве.. пока не умерла от недостатка места на винте
<go8765> shenmue, привет)
<shenmue> о нееет
<User754[web]> а у меня за 3 дня 2 раза чуть не померла)))
<shenmue> опять ты???
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: кого?
<go8765> shenmue, yf x`v vs nfv dx`hf jcnfyjdbkbcm ///)
<shenmue> ну началось
<go8765> shenmue,  на чём мы там вчера остановились...)
<shenmue> go8765 ты ставил виндус и прощался со всеми на этом канале
<go8765> shenmue,  да я шучу... успокойся ты)
<SergeyIT> go8765, чего еще  упало?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1077.png
<go8765> shenmue,  не порть имидж пользователей убунты своеё "дружелюбностью " )
<shenmue> SergeyIT ты не правильно спрашиваешь его
<shenmue> надо так
<go8765> SergeyIT,  я тогда сделал звук кстати)
<shenmue> go8765 и что ты опять наделал?
<go8765> SergeyIT,  тьфу...тьфу... тфу.. ещё ни разу не падал)
<SergeyIT> go8765, ты уже говорил... но у тебя же на очереди была 11.04
<shenmue> vladgobelen а чего это ты так? (=
<vladgobelen> shenmue: очень полезная функция однако)
<vladgobelen> shenmue: а главное - полное дружелюбие)
<go8765> SergeyIT,  да.. ноя пока пытаюсь сам справиться...)
<pahan> такой вопрос. Есть планшет, он работает все ок, но у меня два монитора, и планшет проецируется на оба таким образом что левая часть планшета это левый монитор, а правая часть это правый монитор.
<SergeyIT> go8765, ныть не надо )))
<pahan> Можно ли какнибудь настроить чтобы он проецировался только на один монитор
<pahan> ?
<go8765> SergeyIT, гдеж это я ною ?
<SergeyIT> (01:47:42 AM) go8765: SergeyIT,  да.. ноя пока пытаюсь сам справиться...)
<go8765> SergeyIT, ну не знаю...)
<User754[web]> у кого убунта на ноуте?
<SergeyIT> на нетбуке
<User754[web]> у меня не срабатывает тушение экрана и снижение яркости по гар клавишам
<User754[web]> эффект справа рисуется что мол снижаю, а яркость та же
<artus> User754[web], засыпай песком экран) тушит качественно)
<User754[web]> не знаешь как решить?
<Denis_Nebesniy> у меня снижение яркости Fn+F5
<artus> User754[web], топаеш в гугл, и говориш ему ubuntu+модельноута
<SergeyIT> User754[web], а что за ноут?
<User754[web]> самсунг рф-710
<artus> а там уже разбераеш что к чему
<SergeyIT> User754[web], но ним целая тема на форуме
<SergeyIT> User754[web], http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=64210.0
<User754[web]> cgc
<User754[web]> thx)
<SergeyIT> User754[web], у  меня тоже самсунг и все настроено через voria (10.04)
<User754[web]> Решение ТОЛЬКО для ubuntu 10.04... (на 11 пойдет)?
<artus> не фикт
<artus> *а
<User754[web]> вот и я о том
<SergeyIT> User754[web], конец темы глянь
<artus> но попробовать всяко можно, если знаеш чего делаеш
<SergeyIT> User754[web], можешь на сайт voria сходить
<User754[web]> кстати сергейит  у меня в безопасном режиме они работали))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Тарам
<User754[web]> как ты настраивал вориа?
<User754[web]> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) jod@JoD-RF710:~$
<User754[web]> что значит?(
<vladgobelen> АААААА! Кто повесил коммиксы?!
<wizardinka> всем снова привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> А в emphaty убрали возможность менять кодировку для аккаунта?
<wizardinka> :-(
<[v-8]_jupiter> Судя по смайлу да)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Значит будем юзать pidgin)
<wizardinka> я не знаю я поставила себе пак смайликов
<wizardinka> я вообще сегодня первый день на бубнте
<jham> первый день, а уже так дерско с названием
<wizardinka> с каким названием?
<jham> ай ай ай
<wizardinka> с каким???
<ZaPik> кощунственно)
<ZaPik> смеся убунты и бубна
<wizardinka> ой
<wizardinka> вот блин всё кривые пальцы
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну так что . Никто не подскажет как кодировку cp1251 в emphaty выставить для icq
<jham> нихт гут
<[v-8]_jupiter> Через gui)
<[v-8]_jupiter> С консоли не интерсно
<wizardinka> jupiter:а мне аська тут ненравится, возьми тож скачай смайлики и ничем особо от квипа не отличается
<ZaPik> qutIM - отличный выбор,кстати)
<jham> адзербаджан - номер 1 на евровидении... офигеть )
<[v-8]_jupiter> qutim как то совсем не впечетляет
<wizardinka> о а что евровидение уже идет? как я его в этом году пропустила то
<jham> уже кончилось
<ZaPik> [v-8]_jupiter, кодировка выбирается при создании учетки
<wizardinka> jupiter а чем тебя падгин не устраивает?
<[v-8]_jupiter> ZaPik: не спрашивало
<[v-8]_jupiter> wizardinka: дело принцыпа
<ZaPik> дополнительно разверни
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<ZaPik> там кодировка/серв/порт
<[v-8]_jupiter> ZaPik: ты прав спасибо)
<ZaPik> да наздоровье,чотам)
<wizardinka> jupiter: а ну тогда мучайся, я лично помучалась сегодня часа 4 в пробах установки квипа, получилось вот тока смайлики я не могла ставить и писать тока латинницей после этого решилачто всё же  в пидгин сподручней будет
<[v-8]_jupiter> cp1251 ? или WINDOWS-1251
<ZaPik> второй вариант вроде
<wizardinka> а чё вы не спите?
<[v-8]_jupiter> хм пиджын работает с cp1251)
<ZaPik> да не помню я честно говоря)
<[v-8]_jupiter> wizardinka: мне всеравно какие там смайлы)
<[v-8]_jupiter> нужно что бы писать сообщения можно было
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-15
<shenmue> wizardinka на квип похож qutim
<wizardinka> а ты что ща разве его не пишешь?
<ZaPik> у меня вот в эмпати стоит кодировка ISO-8859-1
<ZaPik> и со всеми вроде общаюсь
<[v-8]_jupiter> ZaPik: то тебе с квипа не писали
<wizardinka> shenmue: знала бы я это чсов 6 назад))) а ща уже итак сойдёт, как говорится человек ко всему привыкает
<wizardinka> так а почему не спите? или это секрет
<ZaPik> а зачем спать в 7 утра воскресенья? )
<[v-8]_jupiter> wizardinka: днем выспался)
<wizardinka> а ну да у меня просто 2 часа ночи
<shenmue> в сети полно таблиц сравнения программ винды и линя
<[v-8]_jupiter> wizardinka: украина?
<wizardinka> угу
<[v-8]_jupiter> харьков?
<wizardinka> не
<[v-8]_jupiter> ех)
<ZaPik> cp1251
<mylady> утра
<wizardinka> а ты что с Харькова?
<ZaPik> таки вот так
<mylady> =)
<ZaPik> и тут же мессага
<ZaPik> Нужно ставить кодировку WINDOWS-1251, а не cp1251, тогда будут и из оффлайна нормально приходить сообщения.
<wizardinka> mylady: и вам того же
<mylady> подскажите по кедам, мальчики
<ZaPik> я больше по туфлям спец
<wizardinka> а я вообще не мальчик
<ZaPik> кроссовки merrels interceptor )
<mylady> сменила тему, системный лоток надо покрасить в иной цвет
<mylady> как реализовать?
<ZaPik> маркером, или цветным скотчем
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))
<mylady> wizardinka привет немальчик
<mylady> не, давайте серьезней
<wizardinka> mylady привет)
<mylady> меня этот вопрос волнует
<ZaPik> сложно быть серьезным, когщда сидишь на гноме)
<mylady> я сижу на кедах
<ZaPik> помнится мне,там через контрол центер все настраивается
<ZaPik> а я в кресле) так удобней,имхо)
<[v-8]_jupiter> ZaPik: радость не долгая (( 3-й гном видел?
<wizardinka> mylady: я наврядли помогу, я вообще первы день на убунте, знаю тока шо можно поменть внешний вид и всё
<mylady> конечно rm -rf find / | grep kd икто не отменял
<ZaPik> [v-8]_jupiter, до сих пор валяется образ на сьюзе)
<ZaPik> не погонял чтой-та)
<mylady> нор хотелось бы изменить...а не удалить
<wizardinka> ZaPik а как это сидеть на гноме? а то тут все говорят а у меня волосы становятся всё блондинестей и блондинистей
<mylady> wizardinka дай фотке?
<wizardinka> mylady зачем?
<ZaPik> сидеть на гноме = использовать gnome wm )
<mylady> wizardinka ты правда тоже блонд?
<wizardinka> ZaPik: а зачем?
<mylady> сидеть=употреблять
<[v-8]_jupiter> Все теперь у меня и на десктопе lvm2)
<Andante> ZaPik, что такое gnome wm?
 * mylady употреблять может и на кедах
<wizardinka> mylady: я ваще рыжая, но тут чувствую себя полной блондой с розовыми ногтями
<mylady> wizardinka я блонд =)
<mylady> и ногти у меня розовые ^^
<wizardinka> а)) ну случаются канеш исключения из правил тут не поспоришь
<ZaPik> я под конец лета,чую, тоже буду блонд =(
<ZaPik> и не понять из за чего..
<wizardinka> выгораешь на солнышке?
<mylady> нет
<ZaPik> угу
<mylady> бло
<mylady> люди, хэлп по кедам
<ZaPik> что теперь, кеды чтоли ставить? )
<Andante> ZaPik, так что же такое gnome wm?
<mylady> да
<wizardinka> Люди ну помогите уже блондинке с розовыми ногтями!
<mylady> я не знаю
<ZaPik> Andante, я только про gdm знаю)
<shenmue> Andante метасити
<Andante> shenmue, так и сказал бы
<shenmue> Andante gnome Window Manager
<wizardinka> а почему под гномом под ним удобней?
<ZaPik> кстати да, он же метасити)
<ZaPik> гном по ресурсам скромнее
<Andante> shenmue, я примерно представляю как это должно расшифровываться. Пойнт в том, что гном это не только WM, но и целое DE.
<mylady> гном такой гном
<ZaPik> ты просто не пользовала альфу натти )
<mylady> ну на вас хер
<mylady> =(
<ZaPik> а я под ней натерпелся с кедами - и слез на гнома =(
<shenmue> Andante ну пофиг. докапываца до слов не будем
<mylady> =)
<wizardinka> у меня комп кстати тормозит жутко, у меня винт всего 40гб  и видеокарта слабенькая, какую лучше сборку поставить а то папки по 40 секунд открываются
<mylady> зверя поставь, чо
<ZaPik> нуко-нуко, со зверями тут..)
<wizardinka> mylady:  я бы помогла но я честно не знаю
<mylady> =)
<ZaPik> mylady: ,пробовала правой кнопкой на панель тыркать и там крутить? )
<[v-8]_jupiter> wizardinka: ставишь ядро и загрузчик + mc+lynx+mplayer и будет тебе скорость)
<mylady> wizardinka ну помочь не можешь, так хоть фотку дай
<mylady> ZaPik пробовала
<wizardinka> у меня раньше факубилл стоял но протроянили и профиль вконтакте угнали и чуть гмаил не увели, так что я теперь хочу тока линуху
<ZaPik> тогда параметры системы - внешний вид арбочего стола - темы рабочего стола - подробности - фон панели ?
<wizardinka> mylady: моих фоток нет в сети, не любитель я свою личную жизнь в картинках демонстрировать
<[v-8]_jupiter> wizardinka: и под линухом могут угнать)
<wizardinka> jupiter: я плохо разбираюсь в этом во всём
<mylady> wizardinka грустно
<mylady> плохо разбираццо
<mylady> гг
<wizardinka> jupiter: могут, но согласись шансов гораздо меньше
<mylady> парни и wizardinka чо делать то?
<ZaPik> mylady: я выше написал
<ZaPik> ах да, там внизу галочка "дополнительно" имеецо
<mylady> ZaPik нету такого
<ZaPik> а у меня вот имеется
<ZaPik> "фон панели"
<ZaPik> кнопки задач там же
<shenmue> http://ubuntunews.ru/news/overview-uds-changes-in-ubuntu-11.10.html что будет возможно в оцелоте
<mylady>       Latest version available: 4.6.3
<mylady> нету
<ZaPik> параметры системы - внешний вид арбочего стола - темы рабочего стола - подробности - фон панели
<ZaPik> в каком месте цепочка прерывается?)
<mylady> там весь фон меняетсо
<mylady> а мне надо тока системный лоток
<Mourat> Кто знает можно ли в версии 10.10 сделать что бы окна растягивались на пол экрана и на весь экран как в 11,04?
<shenmue> Mourat растянуть на пол экрана
<Andante> в кедах так из коробки
<mylady> там все по дефолту ж
<mylady> Andante спс кэп
<[v-8]_jupiter> Mourat: да можно. Средствами compiz
<shenmue> mylady некоторые апплеты не поодерживают общий цвет с панелью. так же это от элементов управления зависит
<mylady> ...
<ZaPik> чую я, день не задался, ежели с утра девочки мальчиков поучают, как правильно линуксами пользоваться
<mylady> как блин перекрасить?
<mylady> это суть вопроса
<ZaPik> используй скотч
<mylady> четырехсторонний?
<wizardinka> ZaPik:-)
<mylady> wizardinka ты то чо ржошь?
<Mourat> [v-8]_jupiter, спасибо, проверю
<[v-8]_jupiter> Mourat: я когдато делал . Но уже не помню где читал
<ZaPik> ура! я почти раздал срез репозитория.. 3 дня с полутормознутым инетом жил
<wizardinka> mylady во первых не ржу а улыбаюсь, во вторых сочувствую ему ведь у него 7 утра
<ZaPik> 07-19,если точнее
<wizardinka> ну да
<mylady> wizardinka сочувствуешь с улыбкой? стерва детектед
<ZaPik> дык проснулся в 10 вечера )
<wizardinka> нда стервой меня ещё никада в жизни неназывали
<wizardinka> ZaPik: завидую)
<mylady> так сие комплимент
<wizardinka> ну для кого как)
<mylady> для тебя как?
<mylady> дай фотке уже
<wizardinka> для меня нет, не хочу быть стервой
<mylady> почему?
<mylady> что в этом плохого?
<ZaPik> стерва - это хорошо
<mylady> да
<wizardinka> по тому что стерв имеют, а на добрых женятся
<mylady> =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> yt
<[v-8]_jupiter> не
<ZaPik> добрым еще изменяют, а стервам - очково)
<mylady> =)
<mylady> стервам низзя изменять
<Andante> mylady, хорошо что ты не стерва
<mylady> Andante, Z DCT ;T CNTHDF LF
<wizardinka> ну может и так, это моя точка зрения она имеет право на существование
<ZaPik> тут главное для стервы - не совершить ошибку! когда глупая начинает считать,что она хитрая. они на этом горят)
<mylady> я все же стерва, да
<wizardinka> вот-вот
<mylady> wizardinka какая у тя точка зрения?
<mylady> ZaPik все бабы дуры
<ZaPik> не могу не согласиться
<ZaPik> =)
<mylady> =)
<wizardinka> ну я же сказала не хочу быть стервой
<ZaPik> раз уж такая пьянка..)
 * mylady наливает присутствующим коньячку
<ZaPik> mylady, добавляйся вконтакт) там такие нужны)
<wizardinka> ага а мужики козлы, давно известная истина
<mylady> wizardinka так точка зрения то какая?
<mylady> ZaPik оу
<ZaPik> козлы - потому что женщины нам рога наставляют? )
<mylady> ZaPik зочем эт?
<mylady> ZaPik я в скайпо могу =)
<wizardinka> что на стервах редко женятся, а не изменяют по тому чтобоятся а не по тому что любят
<mylady> и в жабу
<ZaPik> mylady: исключительно в целях всеобщего троллинга )
<mylady> ZaPik чойт?
<mylady> wizardinka не женяццо гришь?
<wizardinka> ZaPik:  может быть и из-за рогов я над этим ещё не задумывалась
<ZaPik> в целях изничтожения жалких людишек
<mylady> Andanteженишься на мне?
<wizardinka> mylady: женятся, но редко по тому как стервы обычно больше динамят
<ZaPik> зато со стервами интересно! а серые мышки за пару недель надоедают)
<mylady> wizardinka пруф?
<Andante> mylady, Подумаю.
<mylady> ZaPik эт как?
<wizardinka> ну я бы не сказала что я серая мышь
<mylady> Andante подумай
<Andante> подумаю
 * mylady протянула Andante мозг
<wizardinka> в меру сумасшедшая, но не стерва)
<ZaPik> блин, мне определенно нравится данная дама)
<mylady> wizardinka ты?
<mylady> ZaPik я?
<ZaPik> оф кос)
<wizardinka> ну да
<mylady> wizardinka да ну?
<wizardinka> мб
<mylady> ZaPik хэй, ты чего
<mylady> wizardinka не спорь
<mylady> все
<wizardinka> ладно не буду раз ты настаиваешь
<Andante> mylady, у кого выкусила?
<mylady> wizardinka не, ты давай
<mylady> Andante у бендера
<wizardinka> мама казала никому не даваты)
<Andante> mylady, тогда это недумающая модель
<mylady> wizardinka мне можно
<wizardinka> вона казала зовсим никому
<mylady> Andante хм...ну и хер с тобой
<mylady> wizardinka дай фотку блин
<wizardinka> да ну нафик тебе моя фотка?
<mylady> wizardinka мне нравятсо маленькие девочки
<jham> ...
<wizardinka> э...
<ZaPik> ты их ешь, чувствую)
<mylady> ZaPik ну ты там где?
<wizardinka> ты ж даже не знаешь сколько мне лет
<ZaPik> mylady: тут я )
<mylady> wizardinka а сколько тебе лет?
<wizardinka> а тебе скока
<mylady> ZaPik f ye rktq vtyz frnbdytt
<mylady> wizardinka z ; gthdfz? yt&
<mylady> >_<
<ZaPik> слепой 10-пальцевый тащит)
<mylady> ZaPik а ну клей меня активнее
<mylady> wizardinka я первая, не?
<jham> санта барбара, млять
<wizardinka> а я вторая и чо
<mylady> да ну?
<ZaPik> mylady: с моей стороны глупо тебя клеить,находясь в сибири где-то )
<wizardinka> jham: о боже ты тоже смотрел этот сериал?
<jham> ack
<[v-8]_jupiter> Чтото не ясно. Это канал об ubuntu? или чат какойто )
<mylady> ZaPik один с саратова клеил
<wizardinka> это чат об убунту
<Andante> ZaPik, Ну она не так давно тож была в сибири
<mylady> wizardinka ты давай фотку уже
<ZaPik> mylady: и что он добился? )
<Andante> ZaPik, ;)
<mylady> ZaPik спроси у него
<wizardinka> не дам не приставай, сама давай
<Andante> ZaPik, У меня.
<[v-8]_jupiter> wizardinka: а как тебя зовут?
<mylady> wizardinka давай ты первая, я после тебя
<ZaPik> классический развод)
<wizardinka> я уже объясняла фоток моих в инете не т и не будет)))
<ZaPik> тогда скажи ип
<ZaPik> =)
<jham> [v-8]_jupiter: фёдор
<Andante> Это ты так думаешь...
<mylady> ZaPik ну на нет и суда нет =)
<wizardinka> _jupiter: а кто ж тебе скажет
<mylady> ZaPik я то чо
<ZaPik> mylady: я клею-клею)
<mylady> ZaPik клеееееей))
<mylady> ^^
<wizardinka> Andante: это я знаю
<ZaPik> я не нухаю)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Все вообщем надо спать идти)
<Andante> wizardinka, ага-ага
<wizardinka> jupiter: чего так?
<ZaPik> mylady: откуда ты,говоришь? )
<mylady> саратов
<[v-8]_jupiter> 2:32 надо бы уже спать ложится)
<wizardinka> Andante фоток на компе у меня нет, на левые фотики не фоткалась так что я знаю
<mylady> http://clip2net.com/clip/m76166/1305415990-clipw18173-338kb.png
<mylady> нате
<wizardinka> jupiter: да у меня такое же время
<mylady> я не такая трусиха как некоторыеъ
<Andante> wizardinka, ага-ага...
<mylady> wizardinka да ведь?
<[v-8]_jupiter> mylady: ого какое информативное фото
<wizardinka> ага я трусиха не спорю, но  м не иживётся спокойнее)
<ZaPik> хм,блондинка, а так стелит складно)
<mylady> ZaPik что в нем?
<mylady> что в имени тебе моем..оно умрет...блаблабла
<mylady> ZaPik блондинка, да
<wizardinka> ты меня обманула у тебя не розовые ногти!
<mylady> wizardinka чейчас розовые
<mylady> wizardinka давапй фотке
<ZaPik> ягуар =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> wizardinka: фотке
<wizardinka> а у меня нема
<ZaPik> информативное фото, действительно)
<mylady> ZaPik школоло ж
<mylady> =)
<mylady> дура
<mylady> ж
<mylady> =)
<wizardinka> кто?
<mylady> я
<wizardinka> чё
<mylady> а ты?
<mylady> =)
<wizardinka> а я нет
<mylady> фотку давай
<mylady> =)
<wizardinka> муж даст)
<mylady> потешим мужикоф ))
<mylady> муж, дашь?
<mylady> Andante,
<wizardinka> говорю у меня нет фоток на компе)
<[v-8]_jupiter> wizardinka: говоришь фото нет. Ты на телефон сфоткайся)
<mylady> wizardinka сделай
<wizardinka> а у меня юсб нет(((
<Andante> mylady, а?
<mylady> а мозг есть?
<mylady> Andante дашь?
<wizardinka> у меня гнусмас шёл без юсб
<ZaPik> [v-8]_jupiter, не сыпь мне соль на рану )
<Andante> mylady, кому?
<mylady> wizardinka у тя тупость
<mylady> Andante мне
<ZaPik> [v-8]_jupiter, не у всех телефон с камерой =)
<wizardinka> у меня мозг есть люди без мозга не живут
<Andante> mylady, тебе дам
<mylady> Andante еееее
<mylady> ZaPik ты мне дашь?
<mylady> ZaPik откуда ты?
<wizardinka> mylady:  по себе людей не судят
<ZaPik> красноярск сити
<mylady> wizardinka не буду судить, но вывод сделаю
<mylady> ZaPik а фотку?
<ZaPik> да как 2 байта переслать
<ZaPik> http://vkontakte.ru/zapik
<mylady> ))
<jham> девки пьяные на канале
<mylady> lfdyj yf ,e,yt&
<mylady> давно на бубне?
<[v-8]_jupiter> jham: )))))))))))))
<mylady> jham я пьяная, да
<ZaPik> jham,отжег)
<mylady> Andante да ведь?
<Andante> слегка
<mylady> еее
<jham> отжег? я истинно пишу
<mylady> Andante пошли в магазин
<mylady> jham глаголишь
<Andante> влом чото
<mylady> я одна тогда пойду
<ZaPik> я бы поддержал! влом.
<mylady> ZaPik ну и фиг с тобой =)
<mylady> ZaPik на бубне то давно?
<ZaPik> пытаюсь вникнуть в суть "бубна"
<ZaPik> стучу в бубен со времен мандрейка
<ZaPik> было это в далеком... хз каком году
<mylady> %)
<ZaPik> чуть менее чем 10,видимо
<mylady> =)
<ZaPik> интернеты тогда точно были мопедные
<mylady> девушка у тя неплоха
<mylady> =)
<ZaPik> откуда у меня там девушка ? ) я всех бросил
<jham> а это что за мальчик в контакте? бвахаха
<jham> канал знакомств пряь
<jham> м
<mylady> чой ты всех бросил?
<mylady> неужто фап круче?
<ZaPik> а чой они мне по ночам по клаве стучать не дают)
<mylady> дуры ж
<mylady> я вот даю
<ZaPik> воистину!
<mylady> по клаве стучать
<mylady> =)
<mylady> Andante даю ж?
<Andante> кому?
<ZaPik> GNU SIP Witch 1.0 таки собрал кто-нибудь?
<mylady> тебе
<mylady> ZaPik неа
<mylady> а оно надо?)
<XuMuK> таки пока нет, но соберу
<Andante> я сам возьму :)
<XuMuK> надо глянуть чо ето вапще
<mylady> Andante хм
<mylady> а чо каво
<ZaPik> XuMuK: поделись рецептом, когда удастся)
<mylady> =0
<ZaPik> я пастил - на make ошибками сыплет
<mylady> =) *
<mylady> чо с кедами делать блин
<XuMuK> ZaPik: я ппока телефон перепрошиваю, как только закончу - займус...
<mylady> и вообще чо делать...
<ZaPik> http://pastebin.ru/318939 я слабо представляю как сие чудо поправить можно)
<mylady> оу
<Andante> mylady, net-voip/sipwitch
<mylady> %)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем пока ))
<Andante> ZaPik, dev-libs/ucommon вот эту штуку поставил?
<ZaPik> Andante: и эту, и вторую
<mylady> ZaPik я дам не тебе :)
<mylady> Andante а тебе :)
<ZaPik> мне в любом случае имеется где взять)
<mylady> =)
<mylady> ты хило клешь
<mylady> скукота
<ZaPik> дык нецелесообразно - от того и хило)
<mylady> Andante научи его баб клеить в ирц
<mylady> ZaPik отчего же?
<Andante> mylady, хочешь опять на поезд?
<ZaPik> я баб в ирце клеить перестал лет 5 назад)
<mylady> Andante а ты меня на него посадишь?
<mylady> ZaPik =)
<Andante> mylady, А ты на него сядешь?
<jham> баб клеить в ирц )) бородатых дятек клеить )
<mylady> Andante смотря  к комку?
<mylady> *кому
<jham> это прям new art какой-то
<ZaPik> jham, и вновь жжошь)
<mylady> jham прйф?
<Andante> Устанавливается соединение с www.gnutelephony.org (www.gnutelephony.org)|152.19.134.41|:80... соединение установлено.
<Andante> Запрос HTTP послан, ожидается ответ... 404 Not Found Бхаха.
<mylady> jham ты интересней ZaPik
<mylady> Andante xDDD
<jham> дану
<mylady> нуда
<mylady> =)
<jham> я не верю в тётек (не считая полных киборгов) на ирц
<mylady> =)
<ZaPik> не-не, я там жену нашел)
<mylady> и правильно =)
<mylady> ZaPik фу, да ты жИнат
<ZaPik> был)
 * mylady разочарована
<jham> бородатек одел трусы )
<mylady> jham )
<mylady> jham на самом делпе я правда баба =)
<jham> плохо ты тогда о себе отзываешься
<mylady> чойт?
<mylady> бабы дуры. это факт
<jham> баба...
<mylady> и?
<mylady> ну это же так
<jham> ну хотя, если ты бородатек вливший 1л вина - простельно ))
<mylady> надо называть вещи своими именами
<jham> простительно**
<mylady> потому и баба
<mylady> как ни назови
<mylady> суть одна
<jham> я так не считаю. баба - это образ жизни
<mylady> и какой он?
<jham> никакой. по этому и баба
<mylady> а еще кто есть?
<jham> ChanServ есть ешё
<mylady> )
<mylady> еще варианты?
<ZaPik> NickServ
<mylady> гг
<mylady> ZaPik ты ьанален
<jham>  /names мне ещё ubuntuhelp рекомендует ))
<mylady> *банален
<ZaPik> оператору,в конце концов, в приват поматюгайся
<mylady> я?
<Andante> Какому оператору? Консерву или убунтухелпу?
<Andante> ubuntuhelp, железяка :)
<mylady> обоим посоветовали чо
<ZaPik> !vodka
<ubuntuhelp> Водку? Буду!
<mylady> =)
<Andante> Наш человек^Wбот.
<mylady> наливай
<mylady> ееееееееее
<jham> жесть )
<mylady> чойт?
<mylady> а на слово сиськи оно как реагиркет?
<mylady> *у
<jham> с ирц на пару квасить )
<mylady> квасить можно со мной
<jham> так это надо не по ирц говорить кому нибудь тогда
<mylady> а по где?
<jham> а по рл
<mylady> хм
<mylady> гоу, чо
<jham> ну неужели нет в рл тебе с кем поквасить и отдохнуть? чё на весь ирц заявлять? значит дядько бородатый. у девушки всегда в рл компания найдётся
<mylady> а вот и нет
<mylady> =)
<mylady> в 4 утра тяжело найти с кем поквасить
<jham> ну время конечно соответствуещее выбирать надо.. это минус )
<mylady> ога
<mylady> в том то и беда
 * mylady налила jham коньячка
 * jham ascii-коньяк не употребляет
<mylady> ну и сиди как дурак трезвым ^^
<jham> а в рл тоже всё кончилось
<mylady> чо так?
<jham> напится ascii )) это же конец все ликёро-водочным
<jham> всем**
<mylady> ))
<jham> а зачем в киоск? я сейчас по чёрному с /dev/random солью!!
<mylady> сурово
<mylady> а я в киоск видимо =(
<jham> ну удачи тогда
<mylady> =)
<mylady> ну пока то я тут
<mylady> =)
<mylady> блин...с кедами та ки не решила проблему
<mylady> =(
<jham> converse надо брать
<mylady> да ли?
<jham> а то
<mylady> причина?
<jham> проблем не будет. блин, кто кого тут троллит? )
<mylady> не знаю, а это важно?
<mylady> ну лдно, будь ты активом ^^
<jham> в ирц - не важно, если ты не оп
<mylady> )
<mylady> ну тебе же важно)
<mylady> не?
<jham> не
<mylady> ну и не суть тогда ) вопрос излишен
<mylady> и все же кеды =)
<mylady> хм
<jham> так как ты первый день на канале и так громко о себе - значит троль )
<mylady> ну начнем с того что не первый день, а второй раз =)
<mylady> а продолжим тем, что от тролля во мне что то есть....да
<mylady> по крайней мере мне это часто говорят =(
<mylady> и как громко я о себе?
<jham> на весь канал с псевдо фотками, псевдопьянтством и псевдополом
<shenmue> все оффтопим?
<jham> агась...
<mylady> все перечисленное не псевдо
<mylady> О_о
<shenmue> если папку компиляции в tmpfs вынести ?
<Andante> папки в винде
<mylady> дежавю..
<jham> shenmue: то всё норм
<jham> (
<jham> )
<shenmue> а по вопросу?
<mylady> а по сути
<jham> а был вопрос?
<mylady> да)
<shenmue> понятно. толку от вас....
<shenmue> !ccache
<mylady> shenmue тебе сказали, не?
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ccache'
<jham> задай вопрос по нормальному. иначе будет ответ "42"
<mylady> )
<mylady> jham еще пара стоящих фраз и я начну тебе поклонятсо
<mylady> =)
<shenmue> ubuntuhelp умничка ^_^
<shenmue> XuMuK, ты на связи?
<jham> mylady: не лсти :P
<mylady> Harmf не щупай и не пощупан будешь
<Harmf> да мне пофигу
<mylady> Harmf вот и не щупай
<mylady> Andante и ты не щупай
<Andante> mylady, а я буду.
<Harmf> вижу гуры разговорились, может, думаю, оба на венде сидят, так часто бывает
<mylady> Harmf я на венде)))))))))))
<mylady> гг
<Andante> ы))
<mylady> Andante я ж на венде?
<mylady> jham не льстю
<Andante> mylady, да вроде нет
<mylady> jham irssi хороша
<mylady> Andante да,.. вроде или нет?
 * shenmue запульнул time ccache make wine
<mylady> я н люблю убунту =(
<mylady> *не
<ZaPik> рутрацкер поломали =\
<mylady> ы
<jham> спок. ночи
<mylady> снофф
<XuMuK> меня кто то хайлайтил?
<XuMuK> или показалос? о_О
<mylady> не я
<mylady> =)
<XuMuK> shenmue: местами)
<shenmue> XuMuK если make в папке смонтированной в tmpfs то ... что ? =)
<jham> то ни что! разбудил, блин
<jham> у меня можт на tmpfs хайлайт, а ты спамишь тут )
<shenmue> спи иди
<shenmue> tmpfs динь дон tmpfs динь дон =)
<jham> а что должно быть то? если не ребутишь (на персестируя) то ничего не будет
<shenmue> скорость компиляции к примеру
<mylady> уау
<mylady> компиляция
<jham> shenmue: это мало повлияет
<jham> лвинную долю make и cc/gcc проводят в рабочей памяти
<shenmue> ладно. остановимся пока на ccache потом еще что нибуть нагуглю
<jham> гуте нахт тогда )
<mylady> * гутен  )
<mylady> гг
<mylady> jham сноф фуже ;)
<jham> нифига
<mylady> снофф =)
<jham> гуте нахт - так и будет - "гуте нахт". это тебе не "гутен таг" :P
<mylady> =)
<mylady> нихт ферштейн,.  юберзетцен зие битте
<mylady> ой то ессть
<mylady> а, да пофег
<mylady> =D
<jham> блин, мне ещё сегодня на футбол болеть.. я ушёл
<mylady> кто с кем?
<mylady> играет
<mylady> я вчера хоккей мониторила
<jham> немцы с немцами. на я уже ушёл
<mylady> ка ки предсказала, м ысделали  канаду ^^
<jham> s/на/но/
<mylady> спи иди
<XuMuK> shenmue: не знаю, не пробовал
<XuMuK> в /tmp да
<shenmue> заюзаем
<rapidsp> че не спите
<XuMuK> у меня чо то LeeDroid не хочет шиццо
<XuMuK> наверн опять цм поставлю, она самая путевая
<shenmue> смотрю кинаку и собираю вайняку
<XuMuK> прошилсо))
<XuMuK> LeeDrOiD_HD_V3.0.3_GB
<shenmue> а это что за ?
<unibot> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<uvvtu> как узнать количество процессоров в компе
<uvvtu> Offoffoff, подскажи как узнать количество процессоров в компе
<uvvtu> а то мой нетбку всегда показывает 4
<uvvtu> сдаеться что это не правда
<uvvtu> спят москали
 * TomFarr одиноко смотрит в экран только настроенного закоса под мак.
<uvvtu> и я
<rapidsp> uvvtu: lshw
<Asti> q all
<uvvtu> типа привет
<uvvtu> и все равно не понял сколько у меня процессоров
<uvvtu> 2 или 4
<rapidsp> процов или ядер?
<uvvtu> процессоров
<uvvtu> показывает 4 - хотя не дожно
<TomFarr> гном когда тему добавляешь в него из ахива с гном лука он ее куда нить копирует или прямо из архива каждый раз забирает?
<uvvtu> для маленького нетбука
<uvvtu> configuration: cores=2 enabledcores=2 id=1 threads=4
<uvvtu> сколько сдесь?
<SethWanderer> óõòûæ êàêèå èåðîãëèôû
<ubuntuhelp> SethWanderer! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SethWanderer> вот тепер текс на русскм :)
<SethWanderer> привет всем
<SethWanderer> помогите настроить,мне не очень нравится интерфейс планшетный на ноуте, как быть?
<Offoffoff> SethWanderer: ну выключи его
<SethWanderer> как?
<Offoffoff> SethWanderer: выйди из сессии
<Offoffoff> SethWanderer: и выбери GNOME
<Offoffoff> SethWanderer: проблема-то. А еще почитывай www.ubuntologia.ru - там все есть
<SethWanderer> хм... попробую, но уверен что скоро вернусь :)
<uvvtu> Sethwanderer - скачай себе сборку не от производителя
<uvvtu> могу дать ссылку
<uvvtu> хотя он уже не скоро к нам вернеться
<uvvtu> жалко
<SethWanderer> спасибо за ссылку на  сайт убунтулогия, оч грамотный и понятный мануал для простых смертных :)
<SethWanderer> посоветуйте прогу рабтающую с mail.ru в качестве агента позваляющую видео и аудио сесии
<SethWanderer> Люди!!! Пожалуйста! посоветуйте прогу рабтающую с mail.ru в качестве агента позваляющую видео и аудио сесии
<TomFarr> >_<
<User856[web]> в убунте сразу встроен irc клиент?
<SethWanderer> User856[web]: я точно не знаю но устанавливал qutIM
<SethWanderer> как запустить Compiz Fusion ?
<SethWanderer> ух ты, прога у меня такая установлена но её нет там от куда можно её запустить
<SethWanderer> в параметрах внешнего вида у меня только вкладки Тема Фон Шрифт, а в инструкции указано что есть ещё и Интерфейс и Визуальные эффекты
<samjke> Ãîñïîäà, çäðàñòå
<ubuntuhelp> samjke! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SethWanderer> samjke: perekluchis' na UTF-8
<samjke> так?
<samjke> 4ert
<samjke> tak?)
<samjke> я подумал, что так будет проще)
<samjke> Господа! хочу попросить помощи, совета, или чего-то подобного по железкам)
<samjke> нужно собрать систему в пределах определенной суммы
<samjke> масса вариантов, и размышления о покупке уже собранной машины.
<samjke> теряюсь, не знаю что и делать.
<samjke> не знал куда писать, пришел сюда)
<SethWanderer> привет
<SethWanderer> в пределах какой суммы?
<SethWanderer> и цель машины?
<samjke> игровая, 25т.р.
<SethWanderer> ну полюбому ddr3 так как 600р за ленейку 2 гига тогда 2 линей ки :)
<SethWanderer> сокет 1155 на i3 вполне пригодно
<samjke> сюда линки класть можно?
<SethWanderer> хз я тут первый день
<samjke> нука
<samjke> www.ya.ru
<samjke> норма всё
<SethWanderer> жёсткий бери чтоб 7200 rpm и кеша не меньше 32 реально чувствуется в производительности
<samjke> я упорно пуляю в cs 1.6
<samjke> и вот эта машинка http://www.usn.ru/catalog/price/?pid=40044496
<samjke> неплохо зарекомендовала себя на WCG 2010
<Damas> а самому компы собирать уже не кашерно стало?!
<SethWanderer> на видюху денг не жалей не меньше 4000р битрейт не меньше 256 а памяти и 512 хватит, но можно и гиг,
<samjke> вот насчет видоса не знаю
<samjke> у меня валяется GeForce 9600GT Alpha Dof
<samjke> g*
<SethWanderer> смотри чтоб и шинка у видюхи по шустрей была
<samjke> и не думаю, что что-то другое мне нужно
<samjke> норма она
<Damas> продаёшь?!
<samjke> нет?!
<Damas> (
<SethWanderer> точно :) у меня тж GF9600
<samjke> ну вот)
<SethWanderer> все игры без тормазов идут
<samjke> да не в этом суть
<samjke> щас тебе в личку кину конфиг
<SethWanderer> короче на шин смотри внимательнее чтоб 1333 была или больше
<samjke> посмотри, скажи, приемлимо это, или нет)
<samjke> ща
<SethWanderer> 1156 сокет уже скоро уйдёт так что лучше уж сразу на 1155 собирать
<Slukin> Привет, нужна ваша помощь
<Slukin> Проблема следующая: при подключении 3G модема Мегафон E173, отпадает камера
<Slukin> Ноутбук HP 625, Ubuntu 10.10
<Slukin> Есть кто живой?
<SethWanderer> Slukin: не знаю что у тебя с камерой я такой модем вообще внутрь нетбука впаял :)
<Slukin> Каким образом?)
<Slukin> Камера работает нормально, эта проблема сегодня появилась
<Slukin> сначала интернет не сразу подключился
<Slukin> решил проблему отключением и подключением модема
<SethWanderer> ну отпаял усб выход, к нему припаял усб хаб, от хаба уже развёл к выходу и к модему
<Slukin> и lsusb
<Slukin> :)
<Slukin> ну а все же, что может быть? В чем дело?
<SethWanderer> правда еле впихал всё это места то внутри почти нет
<Slukin> ну это понятно, я не особо люблю разбирать ноутбуки и тем более нетбуки
<Slukin> уж все больно маленькое
<Slukin> руки кривые
<Slukin> в последний раз когда разбирал, микрофон оторвал
<Slukin> пришлось через лупу собирать его снова
<SethWanderer> аа :) у меня был ппц какой фнекдот когда первый раз внутрь влез :)
<SethWanderer> обнаружил устройство внутри, американ бленд комуникатионс... ну думаю сцуки црушники шпиёнят :) ну и снял его, а потом включив блютуза не досчитался :)
<vdrandom> никто случаем не в курсе
<vdrandom> можно ли запретить deluge выкачивать раздачи, если он внезапно обнаружит их отсутствие?
<Slukin> :)
<vdrandom> а то ща диск не подмонтировался и эта дрянь съела у меня половину рейтинга ._.
<novns> vdrandom, можно, разрешаю
<novns> запрещайте на здоровье
<vdrandom> novns, спасибо
<vdrandom> а теперь объясни, где это делается.
<novns> понятия не имею
<vdrandom> ок
<Slukin> :)
<vdrandom> тогда молчи :)
<Slukin> слушайте, тут все великие убунтоведы?
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> особенно я
<vdrandom> и vladgobelen
<Slukin> я на убунту может с полгода, но стоит 2 оси, т.е. убунту активно начал пользоваться где-то с месяц
<Slukin> ничего не понимаю в ней...
<Slukin> :)
<vdrandom> круто.
<Slukin> но очень нравится
<vdrandom> удивительно
<novns> vdrandom, не могу молчать, совесть не позволяет
<Slukin> как разобраться и побысрее?
<vdrandom> novns, продай, а?
<vdrandom> Slukin, побыстрее - никак
<Slukin> меня как-то напрягает немного терминал
<novns> самому дорога, как память
<vdrandom> Slukin, гугл в помощь
<vdrandom> Slukin, а вот с терминалом надо подружиться в первую очередь :)
<Slukin> ну это понятно, но гуглить постоянно не вариант
<Slukin> вот и пытаюсь подружиться
<Slukin> есть местами ответная реакция, но в целом ощущение, что он меня ненавидит
<Slukin> еще qutim... это целая история
<Slukin> знает кто-нибудь как поправить конфиг, чтобы назначить звуки на входящие сообщения в чате?
<Slukin> там назначены входящие сообщения
<novns> Slukin, а зачем именно qutim?
<Slukin> а есть еще варианты?
<novns> или кубунта стоит?
<novns> pidgin
<Slukin> ну сейчас здесь я общаюсь через empathy
<Slukin> ubuntu
<novns> empathy будет похуже пиджина
<Slukin> кстати, какой дистрибутив лучше?
<novns> 10.10
<novns> :-)
<Slukin> ну он по умолчанию идет в 10.10
<SethWanderer> у меня 11,04 он хуже?
<Slukin> нет, я в плане кубунту или убунту
<novns> SethWanderer, я вчера только тут расписывал кучу новых проблем в 11.04
<SethWanderer> аа.. у меня убунту
<SethWanderer> вчера я её только вечером поставил
<novns> Slukin, кубунту - та же убунту, но с кде
<novns> причём матёрые кдешники кубунту не любят
<novns> дескать, плохо собрано, не по уставу
<Slukin> понятно, т.е. если я останусь на убунту, то ничего, собственно, не потеряю?)
<novns> кде можно и на убунту поставить дополнительно
<novns> если захочется попробовать
<novns> (я бы не советовал)
<Slukin> меня все устраивает..... только сложность настройки... это да...
<Slukin> иногда бубен из рук выпускать не приходится
<Slukin> вот и сейчас опять
<novns> какой настройки-то?
<Slukin> а заклинаний я не знаю, чтобы в такт с бубном использовать
<novns> убунта же сделана для новичков и домохозяек
<Slukin> да всех настроек
<novns> там почти всёё из коробки работает
<Slukin> все через терминал, а там я ламер
<Slukin> почти, да не все
<novns> а что надо от терминала-то?
<Slukin> с модемом долго мучался
<Slukin> потом с камерой, потом все настроил, все работала
<Slukin> сегодня вон камера стала отваливаться при подключении модема
<novns> dmesg читать
<Slukin> от терминала мне бы и ничего не надо, да все там делается))))
<Slukin> набрал, много бяки там всякой выдал, даже страшно стало...
<Slukin> не понимаю я о чем там)
<novns> там сообщения от ядра
<novns> ничего сверхсложного
<Slukin> дело в том, что языков программирования не знаю
<novns> там достаточно немножко знать английский
<novns> если что-то с железом не так, проще понять, что именно
<Slukin> программировал как-то давно на паскале, вижуале бейсике, и укнц бейсике на старых машинах... но уже ничего не помню и даже не понимаю
<Slukin> нет, железо нормальное, это точно
<Slukin> и камера работает
<Slukin> она просто отваливается и не определяется, если ставлю модем
<Slukin> и начинает определяться только после перезагрузки
<novns> оба работают через usb?
<Slukin> камера встроенная
<Slukin> ноутбук hp 625
<novns> встроенная-то встроенная
<Slukin> да оба
<novns> встроенная-то встроенная, но подключена может быть через usb
<novns> запустить lsusb без модема
<Slukin> через lsusb определяются оба
<novns> но камера не работает?
<Slukin> камера определяется там и с подлюченным модемом
<Slukin> но отказывается работать
<novns> чудеса
<novns> надо изучать этот dmesg
<novns> ещё можно включить логи udev и читать их
<Slukin> с чего можно начать?
<Slukin> там очень много данных
<novns> кстати, чем камера проверяется?
<Slukin> т.е.?
<novns> каким софтом?
<Slukin> camorama webcam viewer
<Slukin> skype
<Slukin> camera monitor
<Slukin> последний ее видит отлично
<novns> всегда видит?
<novns> поставить cheese и проверить им
<Slukin> я вчера какие-то обновления поставил
<Slukin> но и начались чудеса
<Slukin> у меня камера монитор в автозапуске стоит
<Slukin> так он бывает ошибку выдает при загрузке пк
<Slukin> пишет, что уже другая программа контроля работы камеры запущена и работает
<Slukin> и все это после последнего обновления
<Iorik> а где прочитать про camera monitor? чет гугл про него не знает
<Slukin> cheese написал, что устройство не найдено
<Slukin> Iorik: в центре приложений убунту
<victor0000> Slukin ls /dev/video*
<Slukin> /dev/video0
<Iorik> а никто не подскажет програмулину подключения камеры с телефона через блютуз? есть смаркткам, но он, почему то, не хочет передавать видео скайпу или cheese, хотя раньше передавал. под винду подобных прог море, а вот под линь... :(
<Slukin> извините за следующее сообщение, просто не знаю как по-другому отправить такой объем информации, но помогите, пожалуйста разобраться, почему камера и 3джи модем отказываются работать вместе
<Slukin> [    0.340369] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 18 [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]
<Slukin> [    0.340372] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 19 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfffdffff]
<Slukin> [    0.340375] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x5000-0x5fff]
<Slukin> [    0.340377] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xd4200000-0xd43fffff]
<Slukin> [    0.340379] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]
<Slukin> [    0.340382] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x4fff]
<Slukin> [    0.340385] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xd3200000-0xd41fffff]
<Slukin> [    0.340387] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0xd10fffff 64bit pref]
<Slukin> [    0.340390] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]
<Slukin> [    0.340392] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xd2200000-0xd31fffff]
<Slukin> [    0.340395] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xd1100000-0xd20fffff 64bit pref]
<Slukin> [    0.340397] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 [mem 0xd2100000-0xd21fffff]
<Slukin> [    0.340400] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]
<Slukin> [    0.340402] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]
<Slukin> [    0.340404] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]
<Slukin> [    0.340407] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]
<Slukin> [    0.340409] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff]
<Slukin> [    0.340411] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 8 [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff]
<Slukin> [    0.340414] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 9 [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff]
<Slukin> [    0.340416] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 10 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]
<Slukin> [    0.340418] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 11 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]
<Slukin> [    0.340421] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 12 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]
<Slukin> [    0.340423] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 13 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]
<Slukin> [    0.340425] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 14 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]
<Slukin> [    0.340428] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 15 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]
<Slukin> [    0.340430] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 16 [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff]
<Slukin> [    0.340432] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 17 [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff]
<Slukin> [    0.340435] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 18 [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]
<Slukin> [    0.340437] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 19 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfffdffff]
<Slukin> [    0.340469] NET: Registered protocol family 2
<Slukin> [    0.340525] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
<Slukin> [    0.340725] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
<Slukin> [    0.341238] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
<Slukin> [    0.341490] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
<Slukin> [    0.341493] TCP reno registered
<Slukin> [    0.341496] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
<Slukin> [    0.341505] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
<Slukin> [    0.341587] NET: Registered protocol family 1
<Slukin> [    0.341701] PCI: CLS mismatch (64 != 32), using 64 bytes
<Slukin> [    0.341734] pci 0000:01:05.0: Boot video device
<vdrandom|away> ох щазабанят
<Slukin> [    0.341930] cpufreq-nforce2: No nForce2 chipset.
<Slukin> [    0.341953] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds
<Slukin> [    0.342093] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
<vdrandom|away> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<Slukin> [    0.342104] type=2000 audit(1305456160.340:1): initialized
<Slukin> [    0.351706] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
<Slukin> [    0.351711] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages
<Slukin> [    0.352914] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2
<Slukin> [    0.352966] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
<Slukin> [    0.353461] fuse init (API version 7.14)
<Slukin> [    0.353538] msgmni has been set to 1663
<Slukin> [    0.450274] Freeing initrd memory: 10528k freed
<vdrandom|away> !pastebin | Slukin
<ubuntuhelp> Slukin: pastebin — это сервис для показа больших текстов, чтобы Вам не флудить на канале. Ubuntu pastebin на http://paste.ubuntu.com (убедитесь, что вы даете нам URL для вашего паста)
<Slukin> [    0.456077] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)
<Slukin> [    0.456081] io scheduler noop registered
<Slukin> [    0.456083] io scheduler deadline registered
<Slukin> [    0.456097] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
<Slukin> [    0.456204] pcieport 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64
<skai> @kban Slukin
<skai> шож вы мальчонку то не поостерегли?
<mva> @mode +b *!*Slukin*@*
<vdrandom> отходил
<mva> ubuntuhelp:
<ur5imw> ... ну он сам виноват
<mva> @mode +b *!*Slukin*@*
<mva> @op
<mva> @deop
<mva> а какого тогда?
<mva> @mode -b *!~Slukin@83.149.34.149
<mva> @invite Slukin
<ubuntuhelp> [OK]
<ur5imw>     на ноуте установлен  второй монитор и все приложения и сообщения выводятся на него....но  основной монитор   нужен первый.... как установить ?
<ur5imw> ОСь 10.10
<novns> ur5imw, драйвера какие стоят?
<novns> в бинарных ati, можно в настройках всё указать
<novns> для нвидий не помню
<mva> lkz ydblbq tcnm тмшвшф-ыуеештпы
<mva> *для нвидий есть nvidia-settings
<novns> ну, задаётся ли там "монитор по умолчанию", я не помню
<novns> в конфиге иксов наверняка можно прописать
<ur5imw>   где прописывать?
<novns> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/блабла
<mva> только не надо блабла
<novns> как именно - зависит от драйвера
<novns> блабла - имя файла придумайте сами по вкусу с расширением .conf
<mva> ибо латинский алфавит, а так же правильный вид файла 50-name.conf
<ur5imw>  у меня стандартый интерфейс  управления мониторами... попроще как нибудь....
<vdrandom> убунту развращает ._.
<vdrandom> всё им попроще
<Slukin> мда... получил свое)))
<Slukin> так вот, спасибо за ссылочку... правила читать нужно оказывается
<Slukin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607681/
<Slukin> вот здесь выложил
<ur5imw>  ну да ...  давайте тогда  в двоичном коде общаться...:)
<mva> ur5imw: не передёргивай
<Slukin> блин, я похоже вернулся)
<vdrandom> Slukin, как думаешь, на какой строчке видно проблему?
<ur5imw>  но нет же хотите  по человечески....
<mva> и да, мы итак общаемся в двоичном коде
<mva> я гарантирую это
<ur5imw>   ... на уровне железа
<Slukin> я не знаю, сейчас я решал вопрос с тем, как вернуться в чат, думал забанили
<vdrandom> ur5imw, за общение в двоичном коде забанят
<vdrandom> слишком многоцифр будет
<Slukin> вот ссылка
<vdrandom> лучше в шестнадцатиричном :3
<Slukin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607681/
<Slukin> мне объяснили, что такое хорошо, а что такое плохо)
<ur5imw>  и поэтому мы общаемся на более понятном нам  языке.
<Slukin> там есть пару строчек
<vdrandom> Slukin, device descriptor read/64, error -110, как бы символизирует, что устройство не опознано на уровне драйвера.
<Slukin> ага
<Slukin> что нужно сделать?
<Slukin> как исправить?
<vdrandom> погуглить. или дождаться, пока кто-нибудь на этом канале погуглит за тебя.
<vdrandom> а я пойду от вас :)
<Slukin> бегло погуглил... не нашел
<ur5imw>  я так понял что простых вариантов решения проблемы нет....
<Slukin> там другие ошибки показывает
<Slukin> а сложные?
<Slukin> я согласен на сложные, только чтобы решить)))
<hivemind> А чем отличается sh [скрипт] от ./[скрипт] &
<hivemind> ?
<mva> а если подумать?
<mva> запуская sh [скрипт] ты запускаешь отдельный процесс sh, который выполняет скрипт. Запуская ./скрипт — при наличии у скрипта прав на выполнение (в первом случае они не обязательны) шелл читает шебанг (первыю строчку с
<mva> комментарием, где указываетс путь до интерпретатора) и выполняет скрипт в указанном интерпретаторе
<victor0000> hivemind gnome-terminal -e mc
<mva> есть такой маленький момент, о котором ты, возможно, не знаешь.
<mva> скрипты бывают не только на sh, но и на питоне, не Ruby, на Lua и ещё много на чём
<mva> даже на PHP
<hivemind> Спасибо, это-то я знаю
<mva> открою тогда ещё один секрет? sh не умеет выполнять скрипты на PHP ;)
<hivemind> Понял:)
<Slukin> по моей проблеме не знаете решения?
<Slukin> я ничего не нагуглил
<masters|2> из-за чего иногда появляется следующая проблема: в браузере перестаёт работать скролл, и при этом в любой программе становится невозможно выделить любой текст, при выделении части текста выделяется часть текста снизу или сверху докум
<masters|2> нта до того места, с которого пытаюсь выделить
<masters|2> при чём этот глюк пропадает после нескольких нажатий клавиши SHIFT
<masters|2> но, через некотрое вреям сново появляется
<masters|2> и ещё: при смене раскладки иногда сам включается капс лок
<masters|2> UBUNTU 11.04, gnome
<victor0000> masters|2: нормально
<masters|2> в смысле нормально?
<SethWanderer> помогите, мне недоступны визуальные эффекты хотя программа Compiz Fusion установлена
<sergei> <SethWanderer> а драйверы видеокарты
<SethWanderer> хз :) надеюсь стоят
<AndreX> ставь
<sergei> ... карта какая?
<SethWanderer> sergei: встроенная в нетбук
<sergei> мм, у меня например даже без установки посторонних дров работали визульные эффекты, на нетбук интегрировання карта от intel был.
<[Green]> приветы
<sergei> может у тебя по новеер от nvidia? обчно устанавливаешь так - система-администрирования-драйверы устройства,
<AndreX> [Green]: ку
<Escsun> Привет всем
<ivan__> всем привет. как создать запароленный zip-архив?
<AndreX> Ivan_The_Terribl: Через "Менеджер Нрхивов". Меню "Правка" - "Пароль..." вроде как
<Ivan_The_Terribl> AndreX, что-то не пойму, а как вызывать этот менеджер архивов? Где он находится в менюшках?
<AndreX> ща
<shenmue> time ccache make wine  =) 104 минуты 16,964 секунды
<frakc> heloo)
<BasicXP> hi
<victor0000> error 1 - heloo
<frakc> victor0000, hello :)
<victor0000> no error
<frakc> ^______^
<victor0000> bez nos
<AndreX> хватит баловаться
<victor0000> )
<frakc> тиха :)
<frakc> does any one want to play multiplayer game?)
<frakc> ой не сюда)
<frakc> сильно извиняюсь)
<AndreX> хехе
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мда 11,04 корявая((( наверно откачусь 10,04
<frakc> каналы рядом:) начинаются с одной буквы ^_^
<frakc> а что в 11.04 плохого?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Лагает
<rexonafix> угу(
<[v-8]_jupiter> флеш так вообще трындец на 10,10 такого никогда не замечал
<BasicXP> баг ещё противный, который делает иконки на панели размером 1х1 пиксел
<BasicXP> уже давно сообщили, на лп репорт есть, но не исправили
<Fredy_BackSlash> Доброго всем.
<BasicXP> Fredy_BackSlash: взаимно
<frakc> знач мне повезло) у меня с флешем вроде все норм)
<[v-8]_jupiter> А шрифты с ubutnu 11.04 в 10.04 pfgb[fnm vj;yj&
<[v-8]_jupiter> можно поставить?
<rexonafix> разве что то изменилось?)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хочется поставить lts и забыть что надо чтото обновлять часто , настраивать
<Fredy_BackSlash> freenx кто-то пользовался? он я так понимаю подменяет собок SSH полностью и по простому ssh больше подключиться не получится?
<BasicXP> Fredy_BackSlash: с флешем взаимно, жутко работает
<Fredy_BackSlash> BasicXP: "флешем взаимно, " ?
<BasicXP> Fredy_BackSlash: чего?
<Fredy_BackSlash> в принципе не критично просто интерестно, freenx проверил работает вполне нормально.
<Fredy_BackSlash> BasicXP: я просто не понял предыдущую фразу
<BasicXP> [13:38:10] <[v-8]_jupiter> флеш так вообще трындец на 10,10 такого никогда не замечал
<BasicXP> я написал тоже, что у меня жутко глючит
<BasicXP> Adobe Flash Player
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну на 10,10 он так не лагал(
<BasicXP> ага
<Fredy_BackSlash> BasicXP: ясно, бывает
<[v-8]_jupiter> мне бы тему ambiance в 10.04 из 11.04  и я бы забыл года на 3 что такое возня с по
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<BasicXP> зато одно в убунте, бесспорно, радует - в отличии от винды, Wireshark с 802.11 работает
<frakc> юпитер, а что такое амбианс?
<[v-8]_jupiter> frakc: тема по дефолту в ubuntu
<BasicXP> [v-8]_jupiter: а в чём разница в темах?
<BasicXP> шрифт что ли?
<Fredy_BackSlash> А что есть по учету траффика под линукс? У меня в системе будет несколько пользователей хочется знать кто сколько траффика тратит
<[v-8]_jupiter> просто в 10,04 она страшная, и огромные прогрес бары
<[v-8]_jupiter> в 11,04 ее подправили отлично
<[v-8]_jupiter> даже в 10,10
<BasicXP> а я уже не помню какая она была :)
<BasicXP> сейчас вполне устраивает
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кстати я так понимаю под 10,10 уже обновлений не будет
<BasicXP> [v-8]_jupiter: будут
<BasicXP> апдейты до апреля 2012
<[v-8]_jupiter> о так тогда поставлю 10,10
<[v-8]_jupiter> Она по сравнению с 11,04 просто летает
<rexonafix> можно ли как то изменить меню приложения, переход, система, например что бы в одну менюшку сложить?
<frakc> мне кажется или убунта с каждой версией все медление и медленее?)
<[v-8]_jupiter> frakc: так и есть
<BasicXP> frakc: lf
<BasicXP> * да
<BasicXP> каждая из версий ориентируется на всё более новое оборудование
<frakc> в принципе как и винда:) и только макос стабильно лагает десителетиями :)
<BasicXP> и ещё, наверное, промакинтошивается
<frakc> это ты про юнити?
<frakc> кстати unity и  unity player (как в battlestar galactica online) это одно и тоже?
<BasicXP> не только юнити
<BasicXP> сначала кнопки налево перенесли и перемешали
<BasicXP> потом, кажется в юнити, как в маке сделали общую верхнюю панель
<frakc> ну на скринах выглядит неплохо, один фиг не работает:)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Движутся они в сторону планшетов , и всякие гномы 3 , остается только в качистве DE KDE ну и всякие WM которые слава богу не меняются
<BasicXP> да ну эти планшеты
<Mourat> Добрый день
<[v-8]_jupiter> Даже винда так корденально интерфейсы не меняла(
<BasicXP> меня больше всего устраивает гном 2 да кде 3
<BasicXP> угу, юпитер
<rexonafix> Связь с демоном утеряна. Скорее всего, его работа внезапно завершилась.
<BasicXP> привет, Мурат
<BasicXP> звучит конечно про демона :D
<BasicXP> так и представляется сатанёнок, который ушёл на выходные
<frakc> призовите демона
<frakc> скорее демоненок которые забрал душу и сьебался в освояси)
<BasicXP> ну или так
<BasicXP> у каждого свои ассоциации :)
<rexonafix> http://pix.am/rmD6/
<frakc> а что демон делал?
<rexonafix> не знаю
<r1za4> добрый день,подскажите какая в данный момент версия wine-последняя?
<frakc> 1.3 бета)
<novns> r1za4, wine лучше ставить из ppa
<novns> 1.3 работает в сто раз лучше, чем стабильная 1.2
<frakc> прогрес на лицо :)
<frakc> кстати а вайн будет когданибудь деретХ поддерживать?)
<mva> "деретХ" — никтогда
<mva> *никогда
<mva> потому, что такой технологии не существует
<frakc> directX
<ZaPik> либы закидывай да закидывай)
<frakc> вот ко мне придираешься а сам с ошибками пишешь
<r1za4> это как? из центра прилжний?я вот поставил щас она сама зачем то еще бэту воткнула буду по старинке кнсольно,спасибо за помощь я 1.2 ставлю если не подойдет 1.3 поставлю
<novns> нет, не из центра приложений
<ZaPik> frakc: play on linux установи
<novns> нужно пойти на сайт вайна, и прочитать там инструкции
<r1za4> Do you accept the EULA license terms?
<r1za4> это нужно?
<novns> узнать название ppa и подключить его
<ZaPik> ыы)
<BasicXP> так wine1.3 у меня без ppa был в синаптике
<novns> r1za4, а вы прочитайте лицензию и сами решайте
<ZaPik> кто хоть раз данную лицензию читал? )
<ZaPik> от корки до корки
<r1za4> =)
<r1za4> только не ндо хвастаться)
<r1za4> мне уже работать нужно а не читать соглашения
<frakc> страный снг читаю лецензии быстрее всех )
<ZaPik> угу)
<frakc> страны снг читают
<ZaPik> 1 мсек
<r1za4> а у меня такой вопрос еще на как долго меня забанили??
<frakc> что-то клава стала бесится
<r1za4> админы тут есть?
<ZaPik> frakc: у меня такие косяки потмоу что шифт западает)
<novns> frakc, *беситься
<frakc> определенно во всем 11.04 виновата ))))))))))))
<novns> обычно все ставят мягкие знаки, где не надо
<novns> а тут уникальный случай
<r1za4> кто админ?
<ZaPik> он
<frakc> ZaPik: нам, надо меньше перед мониторами есть
<ZaPik> вот поэтому я и срываюсь на рыбалку)
<ZaPik> хотя, какая рыбалка, если в сопровождении машина с женщинами)
<frakc> и ящик водки?)
<r1za4> рыбалка это хорошо)мне адмн ответит когда меня разбнят?что то очень долго...
<frakc> а за что тебя забанили?
<r1za4> я с горяча написал матное слово))потому что не мог воткунть експрес музик в убунту что бы скинуть музыку
<r1za4> ето было еще в феврале
<r1za4> с тех пор я сос своего ip не могу зайти на этот канал
<r1za4> я просто щас через wi-fi а дома обламываюсь
<r1za4> приношу 1000 извинений,больше такого не повториться,разбанте меня пожалуйста по ip
<AndreX> да ты хоть скажи какой у тебя ip штоле может разбанят
<frakc> а что такое ubuntu one?
<r1za4> внешник нужен??
<BasicXP> frakc: онлайн-синхронизация и хранилище файлов
<r1za4> а по нику не как?)
<r1za4> без 4 в конче старый ник
<frakc> риз чуствую тебя не разбанят)
<r1za4>  со 100 проц увереностью так и не могу сказать свой внешник=)
<frakc> у тебя тоже руки трясутся)
<r1za4> 188.65.69.203
<r1za4> кажись этот) если паять не изменяет
<uvvtu> всем привет
<r1za4> q
<uvvtu> кого убили?
<r1za4> меня)
<r1za4> забанили
<trancecore> подскажите почему не отображаются виндовые разделы в меню\переход? раньше были щас пропали...
<uvvtu> наконец
<r1za4> а ты х добавь туда сного
<uvvtu> чтото жидко на канале
<JoD[web]> Весм Привет)
<r1za4> меня разбанят или нет?
<uvvtu> здорово
<AndreX> r1za4: а ник какой и когда пробовал заходить
<r1za4> ку
<r1za4> ник- r1za
<JoD[web]> кто нить пробовал tunngle на убунту поставить?
<uvvtu> rlza   - вечный тебе бан
<r1za4> ппц )
<AndreX> *!~r1za@* ага в апреле
<barmacho> доброе утро)
<r1za4> и что мне тперь виндвз ставить)?
<r1za4> доброе
<uvvtu> да 7
<r1za4> говно говном
<r1za4> я играю только в покер
<uvvtu> тогда 2000
<JoD[web]> народ
<barmacho> у меня звук пропал куда-то из колонок, а в наушниках играет. ubuntu 10.04, в чём  может быть дело?
<uvvtu> я есть народ
<uvvtu> alsamixer
<AndreX> r1za4: умоляй шарикова или мва чтоб разбанили может повезёт
<uvvtu> посмотри
<JoD[web]> кто ставил таннгл на убунту?
<uvvtu> sharikoff, здорово военный
<r1za4> <AndreX>я ip правельно указал или о нику ты глянул??
<TomFarr> Как в терминале сказать компьютеру выводить через системынй динамик звуковой сигна?
<r1za4> это можно через настройки мышкой настроить
<r1za4> нужно выход назначить первый или второй я так поня есть наружний вызод для колонок
<r1za4> а кто подскажет как апплет называется?вот есть глазки и рыбка на панель а я у кого то видел пингвин бегает по панельки))я не имею виду тот десант что с верху на парашютах спускается нужен конкретно tux для панели
<r1za4> пардон не по самой панели а в нутри панели ходит
<uvvtu> ищи там есть он точно
<r1za4> там ето где?)
<r1za4> там есть дурацкий который ходит сверху панели
<BasicXP> где вы вообще пингвинов на панели взяли?
<BasicXP> у меня никаких нету
<r1za4> меняю на конфиг коньков)
<barmacho> как включить звук на колонках ноута? только в наушниках играет =(
<BasicXP> barmacho: вытащи наушники и будет звук из колонок
<r1za4> =)
<r1za4> логично
<barmacho> . . .
<barmacho> я конечно нуб, но не настолько)
<JoD[web]> кто-то ставил таннгле на убунту?
<uvvtu> что это такое?
<uvvtu> таннгле
<BasicXP> barmacho: посмотри в параметрах звука, включен ли звук у колонок
<r1za4> блин как тогда ты ставил систему??если у тебя нет звука
<barmacho> все включено, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf посмотрел, там тоже все вкл
<BasicXP> просто например у одного из компов, с которым мне приходилось иметь дело, колонки и наушники были независимы
<BasicXP> а колонки включены в сеть? ;)
<JoD[web]> tunngle (клиент для игры по нету как по локалке) напоминает хамачи
<barmacho> у меня ноут
<barmacho> встроенные не работают
<JoD[web]>  а уши у тебя юс?
<JoD[web]> юсб?
<barmacho> нет, 3.5
<r1za4> после установки сажаем все обновления и устанавливаем поом перезагрузка потом преоперайтные дрова на видюху перезагрука потом adobe и все что нужно и лучше не консольно а из центра приожений))эксперементы потом
<JoD[web]> а ты через системные проги не пробовал переключить устройство по умолчанию?
<r1za4> во во на значек звука и там в настройках смотри
<JoD[web]> )
<barmacho> ><
<JoD[web]> что?)
<barmacho> это первое что я проверил))
<uvvtu> alsamixer смотри
<barmacho> смотрел
<barmacho> ничего не понял и закрыл))
<Escsun> ыы
<Escsun> там же есть
<Escsun> настройки наушников тоже)
<r1za4> хз я что ще может быть, мне кажется невнимательность..
<Escsun> и встроенных динамиков в ноуте тоже
<Escsun> barmacho, в общем играйся )
<BasicXP> на ноуте клавиши mute нет случаем?
<JoD[web]> а хамачи кто-то ставил на убунту?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<r1za4> ага линукс для детей:D
<inkvizitor68sl> r1za4: > и лучше не консольно а из центра
<inkvizitor68sl> поубивавбы
<r1za4> могу поставить прям щас и видео для тебя зделать
<inkvizitor68sl> JoD[web]: чего там ставть? ставишь пакет с демоном, ставишь гуй. юзаешь
<r1za4> <inkvizitor68sl>за что?)
<shenmue> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30559 =)
<shenmue> немцы талант =)
<barmacho> ага, в alsamixer <master> выведен на полную, <headphone> и <speaker> на нуле и не поднимаются =\
<JoD[web]> ни одного слова не понял)))
<JoD[web]> поможешь?) у меня убунту 3 день стоит))
<AndreX> shenmue: этож надо установочный пакет в 1 гиг сделать а если распаковать скока весить тогда будет ))
<shenmue> ыыы
<shenmue> значит вб с vdi только чтение внутри которого дебиан с коробкой и автостартом фуфлофокса
<shenmue> так надо коменты почитать
<barmacho> мде...как говориться: "Семь бед - один ресет", всё, появился звук. Кстати, такие чудеса частенько начинаются из-за перехода с одного пользователся на другого =( wtf?...
<Fredy_BackSlash> и снова здравствуйте.
<Fredy_BackSlash> Такой вопрос top показывает сумарную загрузку всех ядер всех процесоров системы? если в системе 16 ядер/процесоров и TOP показывает что нагрузка 26% Єто повод волноваться?
<Fredy_BackSlash> или єто 26/16=1,625% на ядро?
<markmx> химик =)
 * yurau смотрит Хауса
<barmacho> ааа!! Убунта меня троллит, куда делась панелька над окнами с кнопками Свернуть\Развернуть\Закрыть?)))
<markmx> показать?
<yurau> barmacho: это изза комписа. отключи его
<BasicXP> barmacho: если не поможет,мв терминале "metacity --replace"
<BasicXP> * , в терминале ...
<markmx> все гораздо прозще =))))
<markmx> что вы ему еще форматнуть болванску с виндой предложите =)
<markmx> сверху самом верху экрана все =) этож унити =)
<yurau> :) гениально
<yurau> Др. Хаус
<markmx> вы все линуксоиды... еврибади лайз... чипсы лайз =)
<bob__> привет
<markmx> о здарова боб, как зъездил?
<bob__> куда
<markmx> ну... ты же куда нить ездил наверняка
<bob__> ))ъ
<bob__> это девушка его
<bob__> он на работе
<bob__> я хотела спросить
<bob__> вы короче не знаетет
<bob__> есть ли какая нить программа под линукс
<bob__> похожая на visio
<bob__> ну там чертежи делать
<yurau> есть
<bob__> стены проектировать и все такое
<bob__> скажите пожалуйста где ее скачать
<skai> !enter > bob__
<ubuntuhelp> bob__, please see my private message
<bob__> и как называется
<markmx> парни не палим боба, это его девушка, ато пипец чуваку
<markmx> тьфу...
<bob__> а че такое))
<bob__> куда он там ездил)
<bob__> на шашлыки?
<bob__> или куда
<markmx> теперь это называется шашлыки? =)
<bob__> хахах
<bob__> ну серьезно))
<bob__> куда)
<bob__> че за программа то?
<markmx> да шутю я
<markmx> проверь личку
<markmx> тебе написали название
<yurau> bob__: тут смотрите http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%86%D0%B0_%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B9_Windows_%D0%B8_Linux_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC
<bob__> нету(
<bob__> я не умею
<bob__> я не понимаю ><
<markmx> епарасете
<bob__> =(
<markmx> код 15, внимание код 15 на канале девушка-блондинка
<bob__> =DDDD
<bob__> откуда вызнаете что я блондинка)
<bob__> ну дак что мне делать(
<bob__> вот куда эта программма относится
<markmx> фредди не выдержал... перейди по ссылке данной выше и посмари там список прог, там есть перечень аналогов виндовых прог для линукса
<bob__> я же не знаю
<bob__> и найти там не могу
<bob__> там нет Visio(
<markmx> офисные приложения
<markmx> там и не должно его быть, раздел офисные прилжения для линукса, открывай каждую прогу и читай, некоторые из них содерждат нужный функционал
<bob__> Спасибо)
<bob__> че то нет(
<markmx> а для чего эта прога визио?
<aceler> Мде, интернет жжот.
<markmx> аселер - попрыгунишь =)
<bob__> ну там типа стены делать все такое
<bob__> там сетка такая из квадратов
<bob__> и делаешь стены комнатыв
<aceler> markmx: спасибо, Кэп, я заметил.
<BasicXP> Visio - программа для рисования схем, планов
<aceler> bob__: sweethome?
<BasicXP> markmx: ^^^
<aceler> bob__: http://www.sweethome3d.com/ru/download.jsp
<kstati> BasicXP, dia  в зубки и выкинь творение оффтопика.
<markmx> о нифигасе у нас в динуксах такие проги есть? прикольна
<bob__> там поискать?
<bob__> ох
<bob__> (
<markmx> боб - это и есть программа для проектирование домов, квадратов и даже вилок
<bob__> ааааааа)
<bob__> спасибо))
<bob__> а линуксм 64 или 32 качать
<bob__> ?
<markmx> код 17, повторяю код 17, девушка блондинка хочет изучать низкоуровневое программирование...
<bob__> =D
<markmx> =) качай 32 не прогадаешь
<markmx> я ушел
<bob__> ок
<bob__> спасибо=)
<uvvtu> прошай
<bob__> Lkz vtyz 'nj dscjrjehjdytdjt ghjuhfvvbhjdfybt)
<bob__> для меня это высокоуровневое программирование
<bob__> спасибо огромное))
<bob__> ща пргграмму)
<bob__> пока)
 * barmacho ушёл смотреть "Убойный ангел Докуро-тян" ^_^
 * uvvtu пойдет смотреть дом2
<r1za4> я снова тут)
<kstati> а там что кричал? оффтопил? )
<uvvtu> привет
<r1za4> терь трабла такая у меня,кто уже сумел настроить вебку на буке ??
<r1za4> подскажите что делать
<uvvtu> а что там?
<kstati> взять и настроить
<SergeyIT> а чего там настраивать - включил и работает
<r1za4> ага)
<r1za4> я спрашиваю вот у кого работет)
<kstati> SergeyIT, r1za4 отнюдь. далеко не всегда. иногда надо дрова в ручную ставить.
<SergeyIT>  kstati, так автор инфы ноль дал
<kstati> Отчего же, он дал понять, что у него не работает веб-камера, и интересуется чисто успокоения ради, есть ли счастливчики. Да, они существуют. хД
<r1za4> я болше чем уверен что щас все заработает мне просто нужен совет и все))
<uvvtu> нас много
<uvvtu> поставь cheese проверь
<r1za4> v4l2ucp пока проверю вот это ))потом chees
<r1za4> спасибо
<mylady> и снова здравствуйте
<uvvtu> и снова привет
<mylady> =)
<mylady> блин, тут чо, ночью народа больше, чем днем?)
<uvvtu> да
<mylady> пичаль
<r1za4> запустил cheese что сепии зеленые картинки пока нету но камера фырчит же хорошо))
<uvvtu> компиль v4l
<uvvtu> сам когдато так делал
<mylady> народ, как цвет системного лотка сменить в кедах? новую тему поставила. все бы хорошо, но лоток надо перекрасить
<r1za4> да ладно его ещ компилить нужно?
<r1za4> а в какую он диру упал?? в etc
<uvvtu> конечно
<r1za4> в какой дире?
<r1za4> нашел
<r1za4> ))
<go8765> подскажите пожалуйста - как из консоли завершить/убить процесс sh -c python -u /usr/lib/gnomenu/GnoMenu Tray.py ?
<r1za4> cd /usr/lib/libv4l/ чет я там не вижу правил для сборки
<sharikoff> killall python =)
<uvvtu> sharikoff, здорово военный
<sharikoff> я в запасе
<sharikoff> привет
<go8765> sharikoff, а если кроме этого в питоновские другие приложения запущены ? foobnix например ?
<SergeyIT> go8765, убей консоль из которой запустил
<sharikoff> go8765: kill -9 pid
<go8765> SergeyIT, я не из консоли запускал
<go8765> sharikoff,  а так чтобы не узнавать пид каждый раз ? )
<sharikoff> pidoff прога
<go8765> sharikoff, поподробнее можно ..)
<uvvtu> sharikoff, ты военный, а потом только в запасе
<uvvtu> да будет так во все времена
<uvvtu> аминь
<NGE01> !pulse | NGE01
<ubuntuhelp> NGE01, please see my private message
<sharikoff> go8765: прочитай ман
<sharikoff> быстрее будет
<mylady> пульса ненужна ж
<go8765> sharikoff, ок. только наверное ты имел ввиду pidof ?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> я тока проснулся и пока сам off
<go8765> sharikoff,   хотя.. я хотел этот процесс автоматизировать как-то ....
<sharikoff> так напиши скрипт
<sharikoff> сначала пидофом вычисляется пид
<sharikoff> по имени
<sharikoff> потом киллится этот пид
<sharikoff> все
<sharikoff> =)
<empirik> как зарегистрироваться в канале, чтобы каждый раз при запуске не выдавалось сообщение, что я не зареган?
<go8765> sharikoff,  значит надо ман по скриптам ещё и читать.... (когда будет время займусь наверное....)
<SergeyIT> а если неправильный рид - то руская рулетка...
<SergeyIT> пид
<SergeyIT> go8765, по скриптам книгу надо
<sharikoff> как это неправильный
<sharikoff> проверить потом же можно
<go8765> SergeyIT,  мне кто-то когда-то посоветовал http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/
<go8765> а как из мана в консоли выйти?)
<sharikoff> ps ax}grep Tray.py|awk {print 1} или как там
<SergeyIT> go8765, извини, но я видимо ошибся )
<sharikoff> go8765: q
<go8765> sharikoff, спс. я вроде нажимал... а у меня раскладка русская стояла)
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, а чего не всем ку?
<sharikoff> привет всем циркуярно
<sharikoff> *циркулярно
<sharikoff> =))
<uvvtu> по военному
<uvvtu> по системе шнур
<shenmue> привет все рекурсивно и так далее и тому
<shenmue> подобное
<int> привет всем
<uvvtu> здорово
<int> кто-нибудь ставил проприетарные дрова нвидиа на Natty?
<int> из-за моих знакомых это ни у кого не получилось
<int> xorg падает
<uvvtu> и сдесь значит не получиться
<int> в смысле?
<r1za4> <int>савь те что система выбрает сама тоишь предлогает
<go8765> sharikoff, SergeyIT   убил я по pid убил tint2 запустил tint2, а то что я пытался убить всё-равно в трее?
<r1za4> стандрт
<int> а они никакие не работают
<int> включается только интеловская карточка
<sharikoff> говорю ж питон надо гасить
<uvvtu> go8765, да перезагрузи систему и не мучай ...
<uvvtu> интел вещь
<go8765> uvvtu, и чё так каждый раз ребуты делать?
<uvvtu> постоянно
<markmx> может я проглядел но чота ника не могу увидеть =) при заходе на канал вылезает чансерв и предлагает кучу всего, как бы его вырубить?
<go8765> sharikoff, спс. килл питона помог... правда потянуло за собой ещё 2 проги(
<int> <uvvtu> интел вещь, а если я маленький ребенок и люблю всякие красивости типа compiz или эффекты в гноме?
<int> просто пропадает вообще смысл в убунте, можно ставить дебиан сетевой и на него сверху dwm
<uvvtu> интел вещь
<int> ок
<sharikoff> go8765: в скрипт засуй после общего килла запуск этих прог через sleep 5
<uvvtu> надо генту ставить или на крайняк арч
<SergeyIT> go8765, а  зачем биваешь?
<mylady> генту
<go8765> sharikoff, они не всегда запущены вместе ....  и они в хоткее есть... так что принцыпа ничё особо страшного...
<mylady> арч не нужен
<go8765> SergeyIT,  GnoMenu Tray.py фризится
<SergeyIT> go8765, * убиваешь?
<go8765> интересно... а чё после килп питона у меня кильнулся значёк икс чата в трее?)
<r1za4> кто в скайе есть помогите проверить видео сигнал
<r1za4> в skype
<sharikoff> трей иксчата это отдельный модуль
<r1za4> r1za.tmn24 это нум
<sharikoff> возможно он на питоне
<uvvtu> rlza4  проверь в cheese
<r1za4> в чессе сеппии
<go8765> sharikoff,   и как его запустить? )
<uvvtu> rlza4  на майл ру  - делай видеоконференцию
<SUFLEX> привет всем. смарите, вот например вышел 11.04. его образ на сайте(диск) всегда один и тот же до следующей версии (11.10)? имею ввиду обновления все равно качать заново вне зависимости когда ты скачал образ?
<r1za4> ты лучше скажи точную диру где мне компильнутся нжно
<r1za4> я чет толко м ее не найду все не то
<uvvtu> rlza4  инет слабый. но сейчас найду
<markmx> SUFLEX: не факт конечно, но при установке 11.04 она спрашивает выкачивать ли новые пакеты или нет, если нет то да все старое поставиться
<markmx> если да то ессно все свежее из репов поставит
<markmx> а так на болванке будет на момент выхода все.. стабильное
 * uvvtu поставил стороннию ubuntu 11.04   и не нарадуеться
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, от мелкософта?
<uvvtu> нет
<uvvtu> пацаны свою сборку сделали - нет нового этого непонятнгоо
<uvvtu> сейчас дам ссылку
<uvvtu> http://soft.sibnet.ru/os/?id=2&pg=1
<uvvtu> смотрите
<uvvtu> понравиться
<JoD[web]> народ
<uvvtu> я за него
<JoD[web]> есть вопрос) как подобрать дистр. убунты 11.04 на интеловский проц (х64)
<JoD[web]> ?
<uvvtu> смотри ссылку сверху
<JoD[web]> я понял) я просто не знаю какой дистр выбрать
<uvvtu> смотри по ссылкн
<uvvtu> там убунта нормальная
<bob__> а вы не знаете на виндус мобайл можно линукс поставить,
<bob__> ?
<JoD[web]> спасибо большое:)
<uvvtu> bob__, можно
<uvvtu> и только не на все модели
<uvvtu> сам мучился с этим вопросом
<trancecore> помогите одолеть это http://itmages.ru/image/view/190315/280144d0
<JoD[web]> а что в дистре значит амд64 или и386?
<bob__> на  нтс  p3300?
<bob__> а кто нибудь  ставил,
<JoD[web]> подскажите?
<bob__> что лучше линукс или винда
<uvvtu> винда
<JoD[web]> а что в дистре значит амд64 или и386?
<uvvtu> архитектура проца
<bob__> =(
<bob__> спасиб)
<bob__> а то я думала линукс поставить)
<JoD[web]> ну если у меня i7 x64 то мне amd64 качать?!
<sharikoff> trancecore: и чо там
<sharikoff> говорит что дискетки у тя нет
<sharikoff> и фреймбуфер не пашет
<trancecore> sharikoff, да то что флопика вообще нет и в биосе отрублен
<skai> !amd64 | trancecore
<ubuntuhelp> trancecore: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64 читать срочно. amd64 - не указание на производителя процесса!
<skai> пока по морде не навешали
<trancecore> а я то тут че )))
<skai> trancecore: передай тому, кто спросил
<skai> я ить не сдержусь
<skai> я ему по морде передам.а ты дорбрый
<NGE01> !oss | NGE01
<ubuntuhelp> NGE01, please see my private message
<Fredy_BackSlash> И снова здравствуйте
<johnny2k> и снова здравствуйте
<johnny2k> e17 из svn собирал кто нибудь?
<anal_cumshot> вечер всем
<BasicXP> ну и ник
<anal_cumshot> у меня интернет не работает изкоробки
<anal_cumshot> как настроить?
<BasicXP> ник поменяй
<skai> @kban --user anal_cumshot
<skai> пущай любовника спрашивает
<uvvtu>  и снова я
<skai> аиздравствуй
<mylady> и я =D
<skai> mylady: а на тя пофиг
<mylady> =)
<mylady> впринципе как и мне на вас =)
<mylady> но не суть
<uvvtu> не надо ругаться
<uvvtu> давайте чем могу тем помогу
<[v-8]_jupiter> mylady: ну что kde настроила ?
<mylady> нет
<mylady> на другом канале пытаюсь решить проблему.
<mylady> вы то молчите все
<[v-8]_jupiter> ) Я вообще с kde пока не связываюсь)
<mylady> пока? эт как?
<[v-8]_jupiter> пока 3-гном не запилят в убунту
<mylady> ы
<[v-8]_jupiter> А макосники есть же здесь? Как там флеш ? так же как и в linux работает?
<mylady> а что не так с флешем?
<mylady> не, ff порадовал конечно вчера =D
<mylady> обновился, а флеш тока сегодня =D
<mylady> а я блин7 чуть клавиатуру не сломала из-за этого
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ как бы флеш когда фильм смотришь через него лагает ппц(
<[v-8]_jupiter> и не всегда на весь екран розварачивается
<skai> !flash | [v-8]_jupiter
<ubuntuhelp> [v-8]_jupiter: Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai: делал я уже ето
<mylady> у меня все нормально работает
<[v-8]_jupiter> angrybirds 15-й уровень ктото проходил?)))
<rexonafix> они надоели уже)
<trancecore> как запустить программу в консоли? т.е. я хочу поставить консольную пр-му в автозагрузку
<uvvtu> для запуска проги в консоли  - для начала есть надо дать права на исполнение .
<uvvtu> а после запускать ./прога
<jham> skai: ты какой-то странноватый админ. зачем людей провоцируешь? руки чешутся покикать? )
<pahan> а как искать в истории команд терминала? ну типа ввел начало команды и оно чтобы окончило чемнибудь из истории команд
<skai> jham: ты какой то странный человек.тебя провоцирует молчание
<kstati> man history
<kstati> history | grep что ищу
<pahan> пасиба
<uvvtu> не густо на канале
<jham> skai: 16:10
<jham> например
<jham> сам себя как тролль ведёшь
<mylady> ))
<skai> jham: ты москвич?
<jham> нет
<mylady> тема троллей не раскрыта =()
<kstati> запорожец?
<mylady> jham утра чтоль?
<jham> нет
<jham> дня доброго
<skai> jham: ну тогда вообще непонятно, что у тебя такие слабые знания по географии
<skai> jham: срочно купи атлас и посмотри на размер планеты
<mylady> skai вот щас толсто было
<alexandr> привет всем
<skai> jham: потом подумай о разных часовых поясах
<SergeyIT> skai, посмотрел - планета плоская (
<skai> jham: после этого возвращайся.будем рады появлению пары iq дополнительных
<mylady> планеты нет. мы в матрице
<skai> SergeyIT: главное - на край мира не ходить:)
<uvvtu> матрица с нами
<jham> skai: я вот сейчас думаю, причём тут пояса и о чём ты сейчас морозишь
<skai> jham: о твоей глупости с показыванием времени сообщения.вот почитаешь по географии учебник.узнаешь про множество часовых поясов, и что мир не ограничен твоим городишком.
<skai> это даст тебе пару единиц iq
<mylady> ну толсто же =(
<skai> не упусти этот шанс.итак дефицитно у тебя
<mylady> можно я его того?)
<skai> mylady: это не троллинг.я его искренне не уважаю.
<uvvtu> mylady, чем?
 * trancecore начал хавать попкорн
<SergeyIT> skai, iq не нужен
<mylady> skai искреннне прям?
<mylady> uvvtu старпоном же =)
<skai> \от всей души
<mylady> skai а оно нужно..уважение то?
<mylady> это интернеты, не?
<mylady> skai но твое чсв столь велико, что тебе проще поорать тупость в канал, чем признать то, что ты идиот
<alexandr> у меня проблема,когда смотрю фильм то звук на полную катушку а голосов не слышно,и это во всех плеерах
<jham> а.. сдаюсь
<mylady> alexandr пульсу строй
<mylady> jham )
<shenmue> опять какой то бред на канале
<alexandr> как строить?
<shenmue> всю ночь оффтопили и щас
<skai> mylady: а теперь подойди к зеркалу и повтори это.будет правдой.а пока без доказательств - только экран мне жиром забрызгал
<mylady> skai твой экран. кто забрызгал как итог?)
<skai> mylady: ты.прям каждая буква сочится.с тебя 40 рублей на чистящие салфетки
<mylady> дешовка)
<uvvtu> зачем так про себя
<mylady> он уныл как то =(
<skai> uvvtu: ну может он себя предложить хочет:)сразу о скидках намекает
<mylady> фу на вас. я ноготь сломала
 * mylady эвей
<uvvtu> mylady, я не удевлюсь если ты сейчас потекеш
<skai> все.теперь он зальет клавиатуру слезами и зафлудит жежешечку о том, как линукс ему ноготь сломал
<barmacho> =( аниме кончилось...что посмотреть?)
<mylady> в окно посмотри =)
<uvvtu> на себя
<beginner> Бодрое время суток) Подскажите пожалуйста - где можно посмотреть или скачать мануал по Убунту? Первое знакомство и далее - вроде как флеш ролики есть такие или видео. Подскажите пожалуйста))
<skai> barmacho: да ты за каналом последи:)мну тут вон развлекают всякие:)
<skai> beginner: help.ubuntu.ru
<barmacho> Т_Т я вчера начитался)))
<skai> barmacho: а что было то?я вчера пропустил
<skai> оставил вроде артуса следить и спать ушел
<beginner> там документация неудобоваримая) я бы хотел посмотреть в видео)
<barmacho> команда /msg - это в приват писать или в общий чат, но с указанием адресата?
<barmacho> вчера бигры обсуждали под убунту)
<barmacho> игры*
<skai> barmacho: там с картинками.они оказались слишком сложными?
<alexandr> подскажите как пульсу настроить?
<skai> alexandr: руками
<uvvtu> ставь лучше алсу
<barmacho> >_< я не мануал)) про irc))
<uvvtu> убирай ее и ставь алсу
<skai> barmacho: автодополнение:)
<skai> !pm > barmacho
<ubuntuhelp> barmacho, please see my private message
<mylady> пульса ненужна да
<uvvtu> это точно
<alexandr> skai при воспроизведении видео громкость на всю катушку а голоса плохо слышно или бывает вообще не слышно
<skai> uvvtu: потом сноси альсу и возверни пульсу.ибо нефиг лазать, раз все итак работает
<skai> alexandr: ну так.а видео 6 канальный звук против 2хканального вывода небось?
<barmacho> блеск, мне бот угрожает =(
<skai> alexandr: поиграй с каналами.или купи новых колонок.чеж тут проще
<kstati> alexandr, удали на фиг пульсу и не парься
<barmacho> кто слушал ted maul?
<Jincer_> Люди, как с помощью алсы командой в терминале проверить включен ли mute?
<kstati> alexandr, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=69589.0
<kstati> Jincer_, alsamixer?
<Jincer_> да
<Jincer_> или amixer , значения не имеет
<Nor8> А кто юнити придумал вообще, кому свечку за упокой ставить? Кто знает?
<yurau> Nor8: ты чтоо? переключиться в классический режим не можешь?
<kstati> Nor8,  кому-кому, разуму.
<Nor8> yurau: Могу, но и принципа посмотреть, как он настраивается без дополнительных плюшек. Пришел к выводу, в очередной раз, что, очень мягко говоря, имеем очень непродуманный продукт.
<kstati> yurau, а понту? да, в классике работает, но направление развития просто поражает
<Nor8> yurau: Неудобство в кубе, хотя ждешь прямо противоположного.
<Nor8> Ладно, опытный пользователь разберется, а домохозяйка плюнет и удалит это недоразумение.
<Nor8> А эта порнобоковая панель даром не нужна, потому что не настраивается толком. Тот же авн в разы лучше.
 * uvvtu вчера скачал сторонюю сборку и беды не знает
<yurau> компиз подглючивает.
<Nor8> uvvtu Что за сборка?
<kstati> Не то слово. в 11.04 не подглюичивает, а глючит. да так, что надо немедля обновлять
<uvvtu> сейчас
<kstati> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:malteworld/compiz sudo apt-get update
 * skai вырастил прямые руки и беды не знает
<kstati> заметно
<Nor8>  yurau: Я нашел, к примеру, фикс эмеральда, но включить не через консоль его не могу, потому что fusion icon  хоть и вист в панели, но не отрабатывает.
 * yurau настроил сетевой принтер без самбы и без хакинга
<kstati> Nor8, емеральд гнал из-за компиза. пару строк выше глянь
<uvvtu> http://soft.sibnet.ru/soft/?id=26376 ловите и говорите сто раз спасибо
<Nor8> kstati: В классике все нормально работает
<kstati> Нет, почитай оф ответ - компиз-бетта, ещё и криво собранная
<uvvtu> сборка сильная
<Nor8> kstati: Повотряю, у меня компиз не глючит
<Nor8> uvvtu: Что в ней сильного?
<uvvtu> лишнего вырвано все
<kstati> куча одного хлама заменена на другой, что  ж непонятного
<skai> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/pinguy-os-1104-released-with-classic.html
<skai> так кошерней, чем кривые сибирские сборки
<uvvtu> сибирь сила
<skai> сибирь такой же маразм, как и вся рашка
<Nor8> Сила то сила, токма к силе еще и интеллект нужен )))
<skai> и поверь - я поверю в какую нить пингу ос, чем в творчество тех, кто даже ЛУГ поднять не в силах
<uvvtu> Сибирь сила - москве могила
<Nor8> компиз жрет 164 мб )))) Серьезно к вопросу подходит ))
<JoD[web]> Всем привет) у меня прозьба)))
<alexandr> народ у меня совсем звук пропал
<skai> я бы предпочел могилу миру
<uvvtu> в займы не дам
<JoD[web]> прошу всех сделать скрині своих раб столов и окошек))) просто интересно посмотреть в какой системе какой интерфес)
<Nor8> JoD[web]: Гугли, там таких скринов как грязи
<unibot> отнеситесь с понимание - скрины нужны для будущей виндовс 8
<JoD[web]> Так гугл покажет монго Г) а мне интересно как люди и чем люди пользуются)
<[v-8]_jupiter> JoD[web]: у меня ничем от дефолта гнома не отличается . Разве что ярлыки на верхней панели) У меня так уже года 3)
<Nor8> JoD[web]: А вгкгль не люди выкладывают?
<JoD[web]> ну так кинули бі)
<[v-8]_jupiter> не вижу смысла кидать дефолт
<JoD[web]> для сравнения) гном 3 и 2 к примеру)
<skai> ну у меня почти дефолт.только смегил гтк тему, окошкинов,иконок и на обоину дорогого мне человечка поставил
<[v-8]_jupiter> а с софта gnome-terminal , filezilla ,subversion ,google chrome, deadbeef  и куча консольного софта
<[v-8]_jupiter> ЕТо на робочей машине, а дома на десктопе вообще винда ))
<JoD[web]> а вот вместо того что бы описывать все можно было 1 скрин кинуть)))
<uvvtu> скучно чтото както
<kstati> compiz-standalone, cairo-dock. ничего, что в убунту дефолт.
<unibot> поставил под виртуалкой леопарда и залез на апп-сторе. за такую куйню еще и денег просят !
<unibot> при попытке открыть вторую вкладку сафари повис намертво
<[v-8]_jupiter> JoD[web]: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0515/h_1305474122_9e104369c8.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот )
<graftrahula> кто сталкивался с тормозящим звуком после простоя системы более 10 мин?
<uvvtu> ставьте alsa
<graftrahula> стоит
<uvvtu> и не будет тормозов
<graftrahula> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY7PN2P280s вот как это звучит
<go8765> какой командой отмонтировать флешку? unmount ?
<graftrahula> umount
<victor0000>  http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0515/h_1305475040_8df35398b2.png
<victor0000> нормально?
<skai> dshdbukfpyj
<skai> вырвиглазно
<go8765> graftrahula,  спс. ошибся  в букве)
<XuMuK> ку всем
<XuMuK> чо ето у меня войс со вчерашнего дня чтоль висит? о_О
<inkvizitor68sl> ну так ZNC же
<Fredy_BackSlash> И снова здравствуйте.
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, вот и ксячог выискалсо)
<Fredy_BackSlash> Ктонить подскажет по учету траффика?
<Nor8> XuMuK:  У тебя перманент теперь, в стерео режиме )))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: с чего это косячог? всё верно.
<inkvizitor68sl> ты с канала не выходил - куда у теюя войс то денется
<XuMuK> Fredy_BackSlash, бридж и ифсониг не?
<Fredy_BackSlash> я даркстат поставил он считает, но считает только общий траффик, можно как нить разделить по пользователям которые работают на этом-же компе?
<Dim123> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Dim123! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Fredy_BackSlash> XuMuK: что там про бридж?
<graftrahula> где прописать автозапуск иксов?
<Dim123> moya kirillica ne ponyatna?
<shenmue> Dim123 noy
<inkvizitor68sl> @devoice XuMuK
<inkvizitor68sl> @mode -q XuMuK
<XuMuK> спс)
<XuMuK> Fredy_BackSlash, если тебе по юзерам резделять, то ето не подойдет
<XuMuK> ето по интерфейсам только
<Fredy_BackSlash> XuMuK: мне по юзерам
<Dim123> podskajite, kak v Mirc smenit kodirovky?
<XuMuK> я понял уже
<inkvizitor68sl> !UTF8 | Dim123
<ubuntuhelp> Dim123: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XuMuK> Dim123, юзай пиджин
<Dim123> ya v windows
<Dim123> ubuntu na notbooke
<Dim123> noutbook'e
<shenmue> http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat syda zaidi
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: помнишь ты ещё одну вдску брал?
<Dim123> ok
<inkvizitor68sl> Dim123: use normal client, not mirc, Luke. X-chat, Opera, Pidgin, weechat, etc.
<Dim124> привет всем
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты не знаешь, че я в вичате сломал, что он /close разучился понимать?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: нет, не только ты
<inkvizitor68sl> все )
<inkvizitor68sl>  /part ющай
<inkvizitor68sl> юзай
<Dim124> пару вопросов по ubunte
<inkvizitor68sl> Dim124: яких ?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: то есть это не я сломал, а фринода?
<Dim124> где там найти список одорудования, как в виндовсе диспетчер устройств
<inkvizitor68sl> или вичата)
<skai> хммм...а я думал че я наделал:)
<krobobo> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> Dim124: sudo lshw
<skai> ну я вичат не обновлял с января
<krobobo> ппц капча
<Dim124> <inkvizitor68sl> это как?
<JoD[web]> народ помогите с вайном пожалуйста(
<inkvizitor68sl> Dim124: это в консоли напиши
<inkvizitor68sl> !winehq | JoD[web]
<ubuntuhelp> JoD[web]: Wine High Quality проживает на http://winehq.org.
<inkvizitor68sl> !appdb | JoD[web]
<ubuntuhelp> JoD[web]: Информацию о том, как установить различные приложения под wine и насколько это возможно можно найти по адресу http://appdb.winehq.org
<Dim124> а как выбрать , комиу адресую сообщение? в чате
<inkvizitor68sl> первые буквы ника, ьаб
<inkvizitor68sl> таб*
<Dim124> inkvizitor68sl: хм, круто )
<Dim124> где взять консоль?
<inkvizitor68sl> ctrl-alt-t
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: так чего с новой вдской то ?
<JoD[web]> а никто не пробовал манкрафт через вайн?
<skai> JoD[web]: людей крафтить IRL надо в кроватке с любимой,а не в вайне
<inkvizitor68sl> не
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: _man_craft
<JoD[web]> *minecraft)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: man man
<inkvizitor68sl> а тьфу
<Dim124> inkvizitor68sl: вывалилась куча инфы, много, но не помнятно
<inkvizitor68sl> Dim124: ну так понимай. мне то ты чего жалуешься, что оно непонятно?
<Dim124> а как в виндовсе нету да?
<inkvizitor68sl> !win
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<Dim124> inkvizitor68sl:  да я не жалуюсь )
<inkvizitor68sl> там всё очень даже понятно, кстати
<inkvizitor68sl> какая железка к чему подцеплена - в том порядке всё и идет
<inkvizitor68sl> по шинам
<Dim124> ну да, просто много инфы
<inkvizitor68sl> зато в lshw (в отличии от говновинды) можно глянуть, что у тебя за плашки память стоят
<inkvizitor68sl> а на серверах это намного ценнее
<inkvizitor68sl> чем гуй
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: и есть ли на ноуте встроенная видяшка интел, чтобы те, кто хотят вырубить нвидию - постереглись спешть:)
<Dim124> inkvizitor68sl: да я понимаю, что это правильней, чистая инфа и боьше ничего
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: если её вырубить - то её там нету =)
<Dim124> а почему sude lshw?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: кста, у меня hdmi шикарно работает
<Dim124> sudo
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: от админа
<inkvizitor68sl> лй
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<Dim124> что это означает?
<JoD[web]> блин))) народ) нажал контрл+алт+ф1)) а как выйти?)))
<inkvizitor68sl> Dim124: от рута чтобы выполнить команлу
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты попробуй ту шнягу для оптимуса
<inkvizitor68sl> JoD[web]: ctrl-alt-f7 или f6
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: а зачем?
<JoD[web]> спс)
<skai> оптимус жеж
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: ну нафига мне нвидия ?
<skai> че забывать про невидию.в игры будешь играть:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: с интелом всё работает, и работает более чем прекрасно
<inkvizitor68sl> а в игры я на тегре2 поиграю лучше
<Dim124> да, инфы много, интересной
<Dim124> может я не стого начал
<shenmue> update-grub: command not found это чем лекать?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: проблема в другом. нвидия может не подружиться с hdmi и тд
<Dim124> мне интересно посмотреть, на все ли оборудование есть драйверы
<Dim124> то есть ubunta все драйверы поставила
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: почму?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: но вообще мне логика запуска оптимуса в линухе намного больше нравится - ты сам решаешь через какую видюху что запускать
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ага.либо через интел, либо никак:)
<skai> решение простое
<go8765> такой вопрос... у меня в директории media появился какой-то usb1  размером в 80гигов и пустой. что это может быть?
<shenmue> опять ты
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: не, ну работает
<kstati> shenmue: sudo... update-grub/
<skai> go8765: потыкай в него палкой.не взорвется - все впорядке
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: сделай rm -rf /media/usb1 и посмотри что удалится =)
<kstati> go8765: mount | grep usb1, inkvizitor68sl - хулиган
<shenmue>  kstati так и вводить?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну во первых не mount, а cat /etc/mtab
<Dim123> ðàñ ðàñ
<ubuntuhelp> Dim123! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<kstati> inkvizitor68sl: cat /etc/mtab - может быть неактуально.
<inkvizitor68sl> не может быть
<inkvizitor68sl> там все смонтированные фс
<Dim124> подскажите, как посмотреть какие драйверы установлены а какие нет,
<inkvizitor68sl> э
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем?
<kstati> inkvizitor68sl: в идеале - да, но это лишь кэш.
<kstati> который не всегда верен
<skai> modprobe -l вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> думаешь неустановленные драйвера говорят о том, что железо работает, а установленные - что железка работает?
<Dim124> inkvizitor68sl:  не
<inkvizitor68sl> kstati: если туда руками не лезть - то всё там нормально
<Dim124> просто немного яркость глючит на ноуте
<inkvizitor68sl> но если хотите, я могу вспомнить путь в /proc, чтобы уж точно не наврало
<Dim124> не регулируется
<kstati> inkvizitor68sl: вот если б ты тыкнул в /proc/mounts, тогда ой )
<barmacho> комрадс, у меня banshee ipod видит, а музыку в нём - нет, вчём может быть проблема? оО
<skai> barmacho: в айподе китайском
<inkvizitor68sl> kstati: одна фигня говорю ж, если туда не лезть +)
<inkvizitor68sl> но на самом деле, если уж совсем параноидально - то и /proc/mounts верить нельзя
<unibot> потому что ИПОД - - сатанинский гаджет. выкинь в топку
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что ФС может быть смонтирована, но фактически её уже может не существовать
<inkvizitor68sl> nfs или gvfs.
<inkvizitor68sl> или fuse
<inkvizitor68sl> примеров много
<inkvizitor68sl> не все из них имеют адекватный таймаут
<skai> !pm > barmacho
<ubuntuhelp> barmacho, please see my private message
<go8765> kstati,  я просто подключил хард старый и не могу понять что с ним...
<Dim124> ладно, подскажите в убунте есть такое понятие как драйвер, ведь железо все разное
<barmacho> можно ли как-нибудь поменять фс не удаляя файлы с плеера?
<kstati> нет. ибо она плееро-зависимая. можешь получить навёрнутый плеер, выполняющий функцию флешки.
<shenmue> да
<graftrahula> как шарнуть папку через консоль?
<skai> barmacho: ага.джейлбрекни его и меняй.но на свой стрх и риск
<kstati> Dim124: да, есть. find /lib/modules/  в помощь.
<Dim124> где и как посмотреть какой установлен какой версии
<kstati> Dim124: но толку?
<barmacho> ух ты ёжики...его для этого джеилбрейкать надо? оО
<Dim124> знать чтобы, или это не важно?
<kstati> работает? не парься. не работает? ставь последнюю версию
<Dim124> поставил последнююб DVD
<Dim124> яркость не регулируется
<JoD[web]> помогите ришить проблему(( run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/nvidia-common 2.6.38-8-generic /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic  run-parts: /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/nvidia-common exited with return code 10  Failed to process /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic.postinst line 110.  dpkg:     linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic (--configure):      post
<kstati> JoD[web]: apt-get  впомощь.
<ubuntu> Народ! Нужна помощь! Кто сможет помочь?
<kstati> run-parts - это с "сайта" или через репозитарий
<JoD[web]> и как его решить?=(
<go8765> а что можно сделать с хардом на 2.5 гига?
<kstati> JoD[web]: устанавливай дрова из из реп. Иначе - ССЗБ
<kstati> go8765: к стене прибить.
<go8765> на него что-то станет?
<graftrahula> 2 зеркала и магниты на холодильник
<shenmue> go8765 собери коробочку
<Dim124> можно точилку для карандашей сделать
<Dim124> если наждачку приклеить )))
<JoD[web]> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic (--configure):  подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-installation возвратил код ошибки 2 При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:  linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kstati> Дело не в объёме, а втом, что скорость мала.
<go8765> тест
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Fail!
<kstati> JoD[web]: что именно ты делаешь? Откуда взял пакет, как устанавливаешь.
<JoD[web]> это у меня сегодня начало выбивать((
<JoD[web]> по судо гет-апт апгрейд
<graftrahula> камрады кто про самбу знает достаточто чтобы сказать как открыть доступ к папке из консоли?
<FaTeieDeR> Народ! Кто нить! Я Ламер! Решил обновить Kubuntu! короч комп в самом конце повис. Теперь ни старое ядро, ни новое...
<go8765> shenmue, то есть с нуля - ubuntu minimal install потом openbox  и т.д? такие харды вообще были.... а то меня берёт сомнение...
<kstati> go8765: в убунту столько зависимостей, что для дома места не останется.
<go8765> тест
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Fail!
<skai> дык
<go8765> test
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Понг понг понг...
<skai> мяту lxde я на хард в 2гб ставил на нетбук по заказу
<JoD[web]> kstati:  сегодня начало выбивать( не знаю когда успел поймать(
<kstati> go8765: если реально хочешь системку кинуть - xfce, lxde, fluxbox
<shenmue> go8765 через aptitude спокойно режем всю фигню и можно собрать опенбокс размером примерно 200мб и пакетов штук 400
<shenmue> опа будет занимать ну 60 мб
<kstati> ну, иль тот же openbox.
<go8765_P> kstati: всмысле crunch ?
<go8765> test
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Failed!
<FaTeieDeR> Никто не сможет мне помочь???
<shenmue> FaTeieDeR, что у тебя?
<go8765_P> тест
<ubuntuhelp> go8765_P, Понг понг понг...
<shenmue> go8765_P тесты в приват к боту
<skai> !q | FaTeieDeR
<ubuntuhelp> FaTeieDeR: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai> !q1 | FaTeieDeR
<ubuntuhelp> FaTeieDeR: Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<skai> !ask | FaTeieDeR
<ubuntuhelp> FaTeieDeR: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<go8765_P> shenmue: дожились... иксчат-глючит, пиджин работает нормально...
<kstati> !flood | skai
<ubuntuhelp> skai: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://itpaste.ru
<skai> kstati: и че?
<skai> kstati: ты где то у меня больше 3х строк нашел?
<kstati> учишь молодых, а сам флудерастишь ) трижды !q в вопрошающего кинул
<Dim124> на ноуте под винду есть программа изменения режимов, эконом, нормально, высокая производительность
<Dim124> есть такое в убунте?
<skai> kstati: повторюсь.ты гдето больше 6х строк нашел?
<kstati> Dim124: есть. вариантов много. первый - обыкновенный апплет питания в гноме.
<kstati> skai: ну, ты ж понял о чём я
<skai> kstati: ага.у тебя синдром вахтера разыгрался
<FaTeieDeR> короч... попробывал Кубунту обновить... в самом конце завис... Reset показал что мне теперь недоступно ни одно ядро! востановление Grub ничего не дало! Пишет что диск не доступен!
<FaTeieDeR> Кто сталкивался???
<shenmue>  FaTeieDeR а как ты узнал что комп повис?
<JoD[web]> кто поможет побороть ошибку в апт-гете?)
<skai> FaTeieDeR: грузить с ливцд и проверить диск на ошиюки же
<kstati> skai: отнюдь, лишь показываю тебя же, чуть в ином ракурсе
<skai> JoD[web]: господь бог
<kstati> JoD[web]: апт не глючит, глючат пакеты. а ты до сих пор не сказал какие именно.
<skai> kstati: ну да.когда я на 5-10 строк однословных с ентером даю команду, что ентер - это не строка препинания - это совсем тоже, что и дать подсказку ботом новичку.
<JoD[web]> skai: Он всегда готов)) но сегодня у него отпуск от меня)))
<skai> kstati: синдром вахтера излечим.не бойся.тебе помогут
<FaTeieDeR> shenmue  - 4 часа без ответа от компа просидел...
<JoD[web]> kstati:  я сам толком не знаю какие))
<skai> JoD[web]: спроси его еще раз.или к экстрасенсам иди.тут помочь можно только зная подробности
<shenmue> FaTeieDeR нам лок отвечал? ктрл+алт+ф1 работал?
<Dim124> kstati: где его посмотреть?
<JoD[web]> давай я лог кину) глянешь?)
<FaTeieDeR> shenmue  нумЛок забил на меня, ктрл+алт+ф(1-5) тоже на меня не обратили своё внимание
<kstati> Dim124: гугл в помощь "аплет питания гном". всё так просто, что я боюсь представить в чём у тебя проблемы
<JoD[web]> как глянуть какие пакеты глючат?
<shenmue> FaTeieDeR в рековори пускает?
<Dim124> набрал в консоли upower
<Dim124> и ничего
<shenmue>  JoD[web] пакеты не могут глючить. это архивы программ
<Dim124> kstati: спасибо, поищу
<JoD[web]> linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic этот походу пакет
<FaTeieDeR> shenmue даже grub отказывается запускаться. Востановление с лайф-сд ничего не дает.
<shenmue> FaTeieDeR ошибки пишет?
<FaTeieDeR> shenmue  че то типа ошибка монтировки
<shenmue> (=
<FaTeieDeR> может ему лом дать.
<FaTeieDeR> ???
<JoD[web]> kstati: http://paste.ubuntu.com/607897/
<go8765_P> а что значит кода в ответ на тест - бот говорит - фэил?
<frakc2> Кто знает как такую проблемку решить
<frakc2> Сначала язык опирационной системы был Английский-великобритания.
<frakc2> Я удалил из раскладки английский великобритания и добавил просто английский.
<frakc2> Но каждый раз при перезагрузке у меня в списке опций добавляется английский-великобритания
<frakc2> Как запретить это дурачкое добавление?
<shenmue> FaTeieDeR да поточнее надо бы. "Обновился.Повисло. намлок не реагирует. после ребута вот ошибка. что я могу сделать? в гуглле посмотрел. попробол это и это. не помгло".
<JoD[web]> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) что значит?
<skai> JoD[web]: заакрой синаптик и прочие процессы апта
<FaTeieDeR> shenmue  Обновился.Повисло. намлок не реагирует. Гурб не грузится. В списке груба новое ядрышко. востановление не помогло. Пишет недоступно ХЗ какое место.
<alexandr> народ у меня звук пропал гуглил не помогает
<go8765_P> а на мой вопрос ответьте плиз... что значит кода в ответ на тест - бот говорит - фэил?
<FaTeieDeR> alexandr  рестарт пробывал?
<JoD[web]> skai: я вчера синаптик случайно снес))) а всё остальное вырублено
<alexandr> да всё равно
<FaTeieDeR> alexandr  проверь демонов звука
<shenmue>  go8765_P fail
<frakc2> go8765_P: это значит, что боту не понравился твой ответ
<go8765_P> пинг что-ли?
<FaTeieDeR> shenmue подскажи как может можно возобновить обновление? Авось поможет! А то реинстал не прикалывает!
<JoD[web]> skai: я вчера синаптик случайно снес))) а всё остальное вырублено
<pahan> !gimp
<ubuntuhelp> GNU Image Manipulation Program или GIMP — мощный растровый графический редактор. См. http://www.gimp.org
<pahan> ктонибудь пробовал собирать GIMP 2.7.x из исходников?
<GuestArbaiter> может еще ответить "понг"))))
<shenmue> FaTeieDeR обычно  sudo dpkg –configure -a
<FaTeieDeR> shenmue с лайф-сд я так понимаю поканает ?
<shenmue> pahan зачем если есть деб пакеты??
<shenmue> FaTeieDeR хм... через чрут может быть. но я же не знаю что за такая ошибка " Пишет недоступно ХЗ какое место"
<pahan> shenmue, спортивный интирес
<pahan> ну типа того
<FaTeieDeR> при следующем рестарте запишу на листочег... если вспомню как это делается
<shenmue> pahan, 2.7 нечетная цифра значит нестабильная. она даже в деб глюкает и падает часто. и для нее тем более няшек нет
<FaTeieDeR> обломилось обновление. сломался шлейф у телефона... что такое не везет и как с этим бороться
<pahan> shenmue, я знаю. Но хочу увидить что там уже наработано
<shaint> Всем привет. Я пару месяцев назад решил попробовать слезть с винды и поставил себе ubuntu 10.04, все вроде норм было (несчитая нерваков поначалу с непривычки)), недавно прошел апдейт на 11.04 и с тех пор у меня переодически графический интерфейс выл
<shaint> етает на черный экран и ребутится.
<shaint> никто не встречался с подобным?
<JoD[web]> как отменить уставновку пакета?
<uvvtu> кнопка питания у комп
<JoD[web]>                                                   При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:  linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic  linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic-pae  linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic  linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic-pae  linux-headers-lbm-2.6.38-8-generic  linux-headers-lbm-2.6.38-8-generic-pae  linux-image-generic-pae E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) 
<shaint> пока gnome грузится я на черном экране вижу какие то логи и надпись о том что происходит какой то сбой и пишется в журнал лог.
<yurau> dpkg-reconfigure
<shaint> где найти файл с логами сбоев?
<JoD[web]> и что потом?)
<kstati> shaint: /var/log/*
<kstati> ~/.*log*
<JoD[web]> jod@JoD-RF710:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-generic-pae /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: Пакет linux-image-generic-pae сломан или установлен не полностью
<JoD[web]> никто не поможет?(
<Dim124> ребята, немного разобрался, там столько всего
<Dim124> ))
<shenmue> переставь пакет
<JoD[web]> он не стает(
<JoD[web]> часть только
<JoD[web]> как "отменить" его установку
<JoD[web]> ?
<shenmue> он до сих пор ставится?
<uvvtu> в синаптике отметь лечениет пакетов в ошибками
<JoD[web]> нет, ошибками ругается(
<shenmue> репы родные?
<JoD[web]> нет... из сайтов брал (не помню каких)
<JoD[web]> на fn кнопки для ноута
<shenmue> эм.. я не про ппа
<JoD[web]> а про что?
<yurau> JoD[web]: может без pae надо ставить?
<JoD[web]> не знаю( у меня просто он блокирует всё
<pahan> у меня было покет один скачался, но зависал при конфигурации. Я его смог удалить только с помощью aptitude
<pahan> все остальное висло
<shaint> никто не знает что это за ошибка такая в syslog (Nout gdm-session-worker[2384]: GLib-GObject-CRITICAL: g_value_get_boolean: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_BOOLEAN (value)' failed)
<yurau> shaint: у меня помоймутакаяже была. не обращай на нее внимание :)
<shaint> хм, а оболочка не перегружалась?
<yurau> я переключил на классику без эфектов. там все стабильно
<shaint> а это как сделать?
<yurau> shaint: завершить сеанс, кликаешь по пользователю потом внизу выбираешь
<shaint> спасибо. сейчас попрбую)
<Dim124> нашел GNOME Power Applets
<Dim124> как установить? скачать и установить нужно?
<uvvtu> sudo apt-get install название пакета
<Dim124> источник universe - это в инете, ноутбук должен быть подключен?
<uvvtu> можно сделать и локальный репозиторий
<uvvtu> а так инет для линя неоюходимлсть
<Dim124> uvvtu: то есть нужно подключить, понятно
<Dim124> а то пытаюсь установить думал программы уже есть на диске
<uvvtu> конечно
<Dim124> здесь можно ссылки?
<uvvtu> чтото и есть если это двд
<uvvtu> на что
<Dim124> да двд
<Dim124> нашел гном повер апплет, а как его взять
<Dim124> не знаю
<uvvtu> сейчас
<Dim124> в инете нашел на сайте лайбрари гном
<pahan> есть в Ubuntu файл аналогичный start.bat сами знаете где?
<uvvtu> sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager
<Dim124> или на эту странице нужно из убунты сразу
<uvvtu> конечно
<uvvtu> это команда в консоле
<Dim124> нашел на сайте еще такое
<uvvtu> pahan, это rc.conf
<Dim124> gnome-power-manager --verbose --no-daemon
<uvvtu> тебе же демон наверное нужен
<opylk> кто программирует в LabView?
<uvvtu> и странно что у тебя гном встал без этого аплета
<Dim124> незнаю, наверное
<uvvtu> ты там на арче сидишь чтоли
<pahan> uvvtu, спасибо
<opylk> никто?
<uvvtu> не во что
<Dim124> незнаю
<Dim124> как посмотреть есть он или нет?
<opylk> печально
<Dim124> если наберу - sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager
<Dim124> и бук подключен к инету
<uvvtu> если есть не будет ставиться
<Dim124> бук получается подключится к сайту с библиотеками гном?
<Dim124> и оттуда закачает и установит?
<Dim124> как скачать а установить без инте, например
<Dim124> инета
<uvvtu> Dim124,  в убунте - есть хранилище файлов (это репозитории) - он все оттуда сам возьмет
<uvvtu> не надо как винде все отдельно искать
<Dim124> репозитории на винчестере?
<uvvtu> и без инета все проблематично установить
<Dim124> или в инете?
<uvvtu> так как один пакет тащит за собой зависибости
<Dim124> я чайник пока, мне бы узнать как все функционирует вобщем
<Dim124> а потом разберусь
<shenmue> Dim124 http://www.ubuntologia.ru/ читаем. завтра буду тебя спрашивать. не сдашь тест. уволю
<barmacho> "Curiouser and curiouser" (с)
<uvvtu> ставишь один пакет к нему еще прилетит тысячу
<Dim124> получается репозитории это в инете?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Кто какой файловый менеджер юзает?
<Dim124> shenmue: ок, надеюсь я сюда завтра доберусь ))
<uvvtu> Dim124,  из 33512 пакетов в оф. репозитории
<uvvtu> Ivan_The_Terribl, это mc - и поверь это лучшее
<Dim124> а где это центральные репозиторий?
<uvvtu> на серваерах
<Dim124> серверах и зеркалах да?
<uvvtu> читай в инете информацию
<uvvtu> да
<Dim124> так, уже кое что ясно, спасибо
<Dim124> да, открыл уже убунтологию
<uvvtu> не во что
<Dim124> еще пару вопросов и все
<Dim124> пакет - это что?
<uvvtu> ты больше на forum.ubuntu.ru  ищи
<pahan> Ivan_The_Terribl, Gnome commander
<shenmue>  Dim124 читай. там все написанно на сайте
<uvvtu> грубо программа
<uvvtu> Ivan_The_Terribl, mc
<uvvtu> остальное ересь
<uvvtu> да простит меня народ
<pahan> uvvtu, mc имеет горячую кнопку перейти на каталог выше?
<uvvtu> это старый добрый far
<uvvtu> наподобе
<uvvtu> все имеет
<uvvtu> а так пацаны для этого консоль есть еще
<uvvtu> я смотрю тяжело так послде винды (это как в матрице)
<skai> фар?что за фар?это вылитый волков командер
<uvvtu> far - это есть начало начал
<skai> vc наше всьё
<CleanLight> =)
<skai> uvvtu: хотя волков - это наверное папа дениски попова
<pahan> skai, тип того, от автора RAR архиватора, если не ошибаюсь
<uvvtu> да
<skai> хотя он по годному нортон потырил.сделал его легче и православней
<pahan> ай на любителя
<pahan> на нем больше старая школа сидит
<uvvtu> фар вещь
<pahan> мне от него например тупо глаза режет
<uvvtu> сила его в плагинах
<Nor8> krusader вещь )))
<uvvtu> да прибудет с нами сила
<uvvtu> посмотрю я на вашего крусадера - когда х рухнут
<shenmue> (=
<shenmue> прально
<pahan> куда рухнут?
<uvvtu> в мир иной
<shenmue> cd /туды/сюды наше все
<skai> а рази крусадер не гуевый?
<uvvtu> гуевый
<shenmue> очень гуевый
<uvvtu> вообще
<uvvtu> гуевый
<uvvtu> из всех гуевых самый гуевый
<shenmue> гуевее не бывает
<pahan> кстати а как сменить внешний вид приложений под KDE если у меня GNOM?
<uvvtu> круто
<uvvtu> а ты пультом от телевизора попробуй в туалете смыть
<uvvtu> для начала установи кеды
<Dim124> uvvtu: можно и пультом смыть
<Dim124> )
<Dim124> для начала механизм поставить
<pahan> я имею ввиду приложения которые на QT писаны имеют, у меня под гномом имеют отличный вид, я пологаю это стандартная тема QT , как ее сменить?
<uvvtu> ладно я спать
<uvvtu> пока всем
<uvvtu> уже утро
<pahan> давай
<pahan> а че многим кеды лучше?
<uvvtu> поду петуху голову отрублю чтобы поспать еще немного
<kstati> но не на убунту
<pahan> а где? ноуты?
<Dim124> пока
<Dim124> всем пока, спасибо за помощь
<pahan> пока
<kstati> pahan: в других дистрибутивах. убунту и kde - нечто ужасное (kubuntu)
<pahan> kstati, а какой рабочий стол на твой взгляд оптимальный?
<kstati> однозначного ответа нет, каждому своё.
<shenmue> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<kstati> я вообще в compiz-standalone сижу, время от времени кеды запускаю
<shenmue> спс
<go8765> я извиняюсь, если повторюсь(я может не увидел ответ) но что значит ответ бота на команду тест - фэйлд?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Мужики, какая может быть причина, что при закачивании какого-либо торрента система начинает капитально тормозить?
<novns> слишком большое количество соединений
<novns> как вариант
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Как лечить?
<novns> ограничить в клиенте
<novns> ещё может диски медленные, не справляются
<novns> поставить iotop и смотреть
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Вот у меня на диск подозрение.
<novns> тогда ограничить скорость
<ZaPik> а у меня при скачке торрентов частенько впн рвется =\
<go8765> а насчёт моего вопроса кто-то скажите что-то плиз
<ZaPik> скорость ограничиваю - не рвется
<ZaPik> билайн,мать его
<Ivan_The_Terribl> А какие есть диагностические утилиты для харда под убунту?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Померить скорость.
<ZaPik> mhdd зарежь
<Ivan_The_Terribl>  и всё такое.
<ZaPik> gparted скорость записи мерит вроде
<novns> palimpsest
<novns> в меню где-то есть, как "дисковая утилита"
<Nor8>  Ivan_The_Terribl: Встроенная есть утилита, в системных смотри
<ZaPik> точно,она
<ZaPik> дисковая
<Nor8>  Ivan_The_Terribl: Торрент-клиент какой у тебя?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Трансишн.
<Ivan_The_Terribl> *трансмишн.
<ZaPik> делюге попробуй
<ZaPik> количество соединений ограничь, вместо скорости
<Nor8>  Ivan_The_Terribl:  Настраивал его как-нибудь по особому?
<jham> Ivan_The_Terribl: hdparm
<jham> eщё есть smartctl и iotop
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Нет, ничего спецом не настраивал, из коробки.
<Nor8> Кстати, о тормозах на хваленом 38-ом ядре. Они есть и никуда не делись!
<Nor8>  Ivan_The_Terribl: Перезагрузи клиент, помогает
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Кто-нибудь 11 версию уже ставил? Что там нового интересного?
<ZaPik> в основном все так же
<ZaPik> пошустрее..
<ZaPik> ядро ж
<Nor8> Но тоже тормозит
<ZaPik> подтормаживает скорее
<ZaPik> подвисает чтоли
<Nor8> Ага, тупо виснет
<ZaPik> эффекты повырубал - жить проще стало
<Ivan_The_Terribl> ЧТо-нибудь послетало при обновлении?
<Nor8> Да не из-за эффектов
<kstati> ядро. ну-ну, оно, конечно на скорость влияет, но на глаз разницы не увидишь, пока не собирёшь под свою систему. И то вряд ли
<XuMuK> jham, ет ты на канале арча?)
<ZaPik> архивы быстрее разбираются
<jham> ну да
<shenmue> Виртуальные пакеты, подобные virtualbox, не могут быть удалены
<shenmue> оО
<shenmue> восстание пакетов
<Ivan_The_Terribl> А Делюге, кстати, у меня вообще вай-фай разрывает почему-то.
<go8765> что значит ответ бота на ping - fail ?
<ZaPik> у меня впн разрывает,пока скорость не ограничишь
<shenmue> go8765 а переводчик спроси
<go8765> Ivan_The_Terribl, попробуй flush///
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Да по мне хоть rtorrent, только бы не тормозило.
<go8765> shenmue,  дословно это означает - неудача или как-то так, но это мне не очём не говорит...
<go8765> Ivan_The_Terribl, у меня трансмиссия просто тоже тормозила всё, а флюш - норм..
<shenmue> go8765 а мне о многом =)
<go8765> shenmue,  ну так поделись...
<XuMuK> Ivan_The_Terribl, зачем юзать етого монстра?
<XuMuK> ваапще
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Какого?
<ZaPik> меня вот дико напрягает полоса прокрутки
<ZaPik> как бы её заменить на "привычную" ? )
<shenmue> go8765 каждый умник запрашивает пинг у бота тем самым засоряя чат. поэтому пинг отключен
<shenmue> ибо надоели
<go8765> shenmue, я в привате спрашивал
<go8765> и на команду пинг - он отвечает - понг
<pahan> ZaPik, синяя такая?
<shenmue> я же написал что пинг отключен
<ZaPik> тонкая такая
<XuMuK> Ivan_The_Terribl, deluge
<go8765> shenmue, а что означает тогда команда ping?
<XuMuK> fail существительное ето ошибка
<XuMuK> ничего общего с удачей)
<shenmue> go8765 man ping
<go8765> XuMuK,  я не перевод впринцыпе-то спрашивал) и ошибка или неудача - похожие слова, всмысле что и то и то означает неуданое завершение действая :)
<XuMuK> <go8765> shenmue,  дословно это означает - неудача или как-то так, но это мне не очём не говорит...
<XuMuK> ну ну
<go8765> неважно вообщем-мне уже сказали - это значит что отключили проверку пинга
<shenmue> провал
<XuMuK> ты не спрашивал, ты утверждал)
<XuMuK> провал более близко к значению фейла))
<XuMuK> чем неудача)
<go8765> а что значит команда ping?
<XuMuK> троллишь чтоль?
<go8765> XuMuK,  я не вкурсе в полном смысле этого сленга. я просто думал что эта команда больше похожа на проверку пинга, чем test...
<pahan> название ping произошло от игры pingpong
<pahan> типа настольный тенис как я понимаю
<inkvizitor68sl> уф
<Sergey_IT> на канале филолог - ахтунг! )
<inkvizitor68sl> написал таки 3 CGI скрипта
<XuMuK> ага) только вместо мячика 50 байтовые пакетики)
<inkvizitor68sl> Буквальный перевод слова «ping» c английского на русский «свист», «визг», «стук», «гудение».
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, пиши на С - быстро работают
<inkvizitor68sl> так задание то было не на сях_
<kstati> Sergey_IT:  а пишутся-то как быстро, угу.
<kstati> можно сразу - на асме, а чё - быстро ж будет.
<inkvizitor68sl> млин
<inkvizitor68sl> отдать код ошибки 402 быстро может даже моно, прости Господи
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и немного текста
<Sergey_IT> kstati, так заготовок в инете полно
<kstati> Sergey_IT: так perl-же. fastcgi. проверено, отлажено
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, потихоньку начинает заполняцо)) http://itmages.ru/image/view/190655/03354836
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<yurau> что-то тихо на канале
<pahan> да, надо затролить чтонибудь
<yurau> z cj,bhf.cm yfcnhjbnm екфс
<Sergey_IT> дмея нет
<yurau> я собираюсь настроить trac
<inkvizitor68sl> чего его там настраивать?
<yurau> сейчас выясню
<XuMuK> вот вам две задачки, чтоб не скучали:
<XuMuK> как сделать чтоб по умолчанию не русский был, а испанский/английский
<XuMuK> и потом ещё одну придумаю)
<yurau> я свой компьютер портить не буду
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, а зачем нам испанский английский?
<pahan> а о чем речь о локализации системы?
<inkvizitor68sl> Sergey_IT: так он у нас буржуй
<inkvizitor68sl> Sergey_IT: в Испании живет
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: в настройках локалзиации смени
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, знаю )
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, непонятно, зачем ему. Я в России и пользую ангийский и не мучаюсь...
<Ivan_The_Terribl> А где в mc указывать чем какие файлы открывать?
<jham> Ivan_The_Terribl: command->edit extension file
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Спасибо!
<shaint> у кого нибудь вылетает графическя оболочка на 11.04?
<shaint> а то у меня несколько раз в день gnome ребутится.
<mylady> есть кто кеды юзает?
<Sergey_IT> ты
<mylady> я то понятно
<rapidsp> ктото есть
<mylady> http://clip2net.com/clip/m76166/1305490176-clipw18173-84kb.png  как системный лоток перекрасить?
<austerus> Добрый вечер всем
<pahan> hi
<austerus> ктонибудь может мне помочь с установкой ubunta 11.04
<austerus> а то я измучился
<mylady> что там?
<mylady> ubunta...мдэ
<austerus> г
<austerus> u
<austerus> вобщем дело такое
<austerus> у меня винда стоит на винде raid 0
<austerus> два винта вместе
<kstati> нет, это фоантастика.
<austerus> а ubuntu хочу поставить на съёмный жёсткий
<mylady> )
<mylady> xDD
<austerus> ?
<kstati> austerus: в чём беда?
<rapidsp> mylady: в настройках цветосхемы ищи где у тебя синий цвет
<austerus> загрузчик не устанавливается
<austerus> и не как не могу его установить
<mylady> rapidsp все перерыла. нету ничего подобного: http://clip2net.com/clip/m76166/1305490694-clipl18173-143kb.png
<mylady> нужно сменить конкретно цвет лотка
<rapidsp> может оно его из системной цветовой схемы берет
<mylady> нет, системная иная
<Mourat> Доброго всем вечера
<barmacho> ку
<Mourat> ищется программу downloader 4 X. Знающего, где ее взять, просьба сообщить
<shenmue> о как хорошо то стало ^_^
<shenmue> вырезал из ксорга всю шнягу и теперь при старте ос 152 мб вместо 250мб =)
<vdrandom> а что ты оттуда вырезал?
<vdrandom> что можно вообще из иксов вырезать?
<shenmue> всякие wacom  и прочие убогие ати
<vdrandom> оок
<shenmue> какая то поддержка вмваре.... нафига она нужна нипонтяно. тач скрина тоже нет у меня. и всех остальных видюх
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT, если бы у тя была испанская раскладка клавы, поверь, ты бы тоже с английской мучалсо))
<kstati> поставить нужную - дел-то
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, у меня русская )
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, кстати, когда-то давно, на английскую клеил русские буквы - и нет проблем
<vdrandom> XuMuK, а чем тебе не международная с deadkeys на AltGr?
<vdrandom> XuMuK, ç, á, à, ä, ñ
<kstati> так ты про картинки? нафиг они вообще
<kstati> *подписи к букофкам.. учи слепой набор
<vdrandom> и полезные символы - «, », ©, ®, µ
<vdrandom> ¹²³€
<vdrandom> :)
<go8765> а можно слегка отвлечённый вопрос задать (про веб) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Sergey_IT> go8765, чего таким скромным стал?
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl, я из вежливости....) просто это не относится практически к убунте...
<inkvizitor68sl> да валяй уже
<inkvizitor68sl> ночь же
<Sergey_IT> go8765, это практически ко всем дистрибутивам относится
<go8765> Sergey_IT,  у меня какойто странный имидж на этом канале сформировался)
<go8765> вопрос про сео
<inkvizitor68sl> я усну уже скоро
<go8765> точнее- про покупки ссылок
<inkvizitor68sl> не покупай ссылки
<inkvizitor68sl> я уже ответил?
<go8765> хотел узнать мнение
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl, )
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl,   а поточнее...
<inkvizitor68sl> не помогают почти
<go8765> sape?
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя в буржунете можно попроьовать
<inkvizitor68sl> на сапу вообще не надейся
<go8765> не?
<inkvizitor68sl> у яндекса за поисковый спам бан есть ;)
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl,  дык они вроде всё каждый день проверяю пишут, чтоюы в бан не попадали, чтобы индексировались....
<go8765> не?
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl,  а какой смысл скажем русские сайты продвигать в буржунете? есл ина руский рынок, точнее-украинский
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: твой сайт может попасть в бан =)
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl,  в этой теме вообще есть какое-то конструктивное решение?
<inkvizitor68sl> а смысл продвигать буржунтетовскими ссылками - там все вебмастеры честные
<inkvizitor68sl> в целом
<inkvizitor68sl> ну по сравнению с нашими
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl, то есть я так понял вся надежда на дядю сема) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> повезет- не повезет
<inkvizitor68sl> шанс есть
<inkvizitor68sl> но полагаться на тупую закупку ссылок - глупо
<inkvizitor68sl> лучше постовые пробуй, особенно в новых постах в блогах на WP
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl, ну в сапе вроде можно выбирать даже на какие сайты покупать...
<inkvizitor68sl> а толку) ?
<go8765> не совсем тупо вроде как уже получается...
<inkvizitor68sl> пф
<inkvizitor68sl> в сапе либо говносайты, либо там хитрые вебмастера )
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl, понятно. спс
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем постовые пробуй
<inkvizitor68sl> именно в новых статьях
<inkvizitor68sl> и именно на WP
<inkvizitor68sl> ну мб ещё в блогспоте
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl, гугл наверное блогспот обожае)
<inkvizitor68sl> да не, как обычно
<inkvizitor68sl>  я не буду говорить что гугл обожает =0
<opylk> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0516/h_1305494331_f67b46af00.png - как мне с этим жить???
<opylk> это же полный эпик фэйл
<opylk> еще одна причина почему не могу покинуть винду с ее вордом
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> поставь вянду в виртуалку
<opylk> вовремя я решил делать диплом Х)
 * go8765 сколько мне всего ещё нужно узнать в этой жизни чтобы я смог устроиться на нормальную работу....(
<Sergey_IT> opylk, напиши руками...
<opylk> Sergey_IT: ручкой?
<Sergey_IT> opylk, тушью
<opylk> :-D
<Sergey_IT> совсем обленились - вас бы в 70-ые (или раньше)
<go8765> ядра с окончанием виртуал - для лучшей поддержки виртуализации?
<opylk> Тогда не было тех возможностей. Не было бы сейчас - делал бы руками
<opylk> Руками делали, на 1-м курск
<opylk> курсе*
<go8765> нашёл в гугле, вроде как для виртуальных машин пишут оно
<trancecore> '
<trancecore> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<trancecore> ЧЯДНТ ? O_o
<Mourat> Спокойной ночи
<trancecore> если форматировать раздел в нтфс из линя, при установке винды на него порблемм не будет?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-07
<GeniEwgen> Всем доброго дня
<tagezi> привет
<sharikoff> [Raiden] разве ж это закат?
<sharikoff> вот закат
<sharikoff> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0507/h_1336366827_2647263_d561201638.jpeg
<sharikoff> там даже я есть =)
<sharikoff> или вот без меня http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0507/h_1336366849_4287541_03d8534bb9.jpeg
<sharikoff> а вот такая должна быть речка http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0726/h_1311683170_4485a20668.jpeg
<sharikoff> когда я уеду отсюда, я буду жалеть только об этом
<tagezi> sharikoff: ты откуда?
<sharikoff> я с востока
<sharikoff> с иркутска точнее
<sharikoff> =)
<tagezi> ясно..
<tagezi> я просто подумал "Места знакомые" )
<tagezi> я уже сто лет в иркутске не был
<sharikoff> короче от меня до яндекса 9 хопов
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> а с работы 4
<tagezi> а куда собрался?
<sharikoff> в белгород
<tagezi> а стоит ли?
<tagezi> у вас рядом горы, середина россии всётаки.. куда угодно неделя езды )
<sharikoff> ну как сказать
<sharikoff> в горах и на байкале я бываю не каждый день
<sharikoff> а кушать хочется каждый день
<sharikoff> и ладно мне я бы потерпел
<tagezi> а так как я будешь... "а вот когдато я топтал ольхон..."
<sharikoff> но тут есть мужик 5 месяцев отроду
<sharikoff> и его мать
<tagezi> sharikoff: что совсем с работой плохо?
<sharikoff> ну как сказать
<sharikoff> я щас в золотом для иркутска месте
<sharikoff> просто жить надо где то
<sharikoff> а тут вариантов нет
<sharikoff> а в золотом месте не платят столько чтоб купить квартиру
<sharikoff> ибо это иркутск
<tagezi> ясно
<sharikoff> надо вот закончить учебу и в путь
<tagezi> ехол бы тогда в кву.. поработаешь лет пять, купишь в ирке квартиру )
<sharikoff> 4 месяца осталось и я CCNA
<tagezi> хотя я думаю быстрее
<tagezi> сколько сейчас двушка в ирке? ляма полтора?
<sharikoff> лям семсот однушка
<andrex> больше, тут цены как в моске
<tagezi> мдя..
<sharikoff> andrex: q
<tagezi> а в ангарске?
<andrex> а зп как в деревне
<andrex> sharikoff: й
<sharikoff> а в ангарске химкомбинат
<sharikoff> сам там живи =)
<tagezi> ) нормально там жить.. только гопников в китай нужно сослать на мясо.. в помощь бедным китайцам )
<andrex> ага, и хвост вовремя отрезать
<tagezi> у меня уже все знакомые из ирка и ангарска в питер перебрались
<sharikoff> и еще пошататься возле хранилища ядеоных отходов
<sharikoff> *ядерных
<sharikoff> вот и я
<sharikoff> семью в белгород
<sharikoff> сам в москву
<tagezi> а мы с женой в финку собрались валить.. надоело этот бардак смотреть..
<GeniEwgen> читаемо?
<tagezi> неа )
<sharikoff> tagezi: это чуток попозже
<sharikoff> все собсно из за этого и задумывается
<sharikoff> просто я невыездной еще 3 года
<GeniEwgen> ga-e350n-usb3 кто использовал под ubuntu ?
<nicloay> tagezi: рускому мужику финка смерть :) !
<tagezi> я не пью
<tagezi> )
<nicloay> я тоже не пью :)
<nicloay> но в финке жить не собираюсь.. )
<andrex> GeniEwgen: а чё у тебя?
<GeniEwgen> ставил дрова на APU e350 (ati amd 6310) тормозит видео 1080p и флеш на ютуб
<andrex> ну это не из за материнки, а из за видяхи наверно
<GeniEwgen> да
<GeniEwgen> видео в процессоре используется
<GeniEwgen> и еще полностью не выключается
<tagezi> nicloay: я там тоже не собираюсь жить.. там жена будет учиться.. а я смогу на природе быть, не бумая сто я на свалке отходов... потому что в Питере ближе чем 100 км чистого места не найти, даже заповердники засрали
<GeniEwgen> когда набираешь в консоле shutdown -h now , halt
<andrex> гг
<nicloay> tagezi: я знаю что такое питер - 7 лет там прожил.. но финка - для отдыха хорошо.. но жить думаю там полная скукатища..
<sharikoff> nicloay: наступает время когда хочется стабильности
<nicloay> я сейчас живу  в стране еще более безопасной чем финляндия.. без русского духа очень тяжело.
<sharikoff> а не маршей разных и всяких революций
<nicloay> sharikoff: согласен с этим. но потерять свою культуру, связь со своими предками. хз хз..
<sharikoff> я буду звонить
<sharikoff> andrexу
<nicloay> sharikoff: я не имел ввиду вербальные связи
<andrex> xD
<sharikoff> а какие?
<sharikoff> все кругом чужие?
<sharikoff> это?
<tagezi> связь с предками у русских отсутсвует.. вся культура сейчас замыкается сейчас в водку и шашлыки
<sharikoff> tagezi: звучит от тебя по пижонски
<nicloay> tagezi: не у всех. - не обобщай, понятно что обработали хорошенько народ, но имхо народ пробуждается
<sharikoff> я просто знаю что на меня всем пофигу
<sharikoff> так пусть будет пофигу хотя бы от чужих
<sharikoff> чем от своих
<nicloay> зря ты так.. подошел бы ко мне яб тебя чебуреками накормил :)
<sharikoff> пусть фальшиво улыбаются чем шипят по пправде
<nicloay> sharikoff: ну хз.. я много вижу людей которым действительно насрать на родину - потому как у них прямая ассоциация родина=росиония.. народ позабывал что родина и государство разные вещи.
<sharikoff> nicloay: а в ближайшие 4 года ничего не изменится
<sharikoff> народу нравится
<sharikoff> и он голосует
<nicloay> не всем.
<sharikoff> а мне не нравится
<andrex> ага, ща всем яги и семак подавай, а то что рядом когото убивают, пофиг
<sharikoff> и я не хочу бунтовать маршировать
<sharikoff> я тихо свалю лучше
<sharikoff> пусть это выглядит хреново но вариантов нет
<nicloay> sharikoff: ну в любом случае хуже не будет - мир посмотришь увидишь разницу  и что по чем.
<sharikoff> моя родина  -кусок земли на котором дедовский дом
<sharikoff> речка и поле рядом с дачей
<nicloay> sharikoff: знаешь немного не радует что у сына первые слова за исключением мама и папа это car, apple а не машина и яблоко
<sharikoff> nicloay: согласен
<nicloay> короче фигня война.. главное действовать, пока сам не попробуешь не поймешь. так что удачи =)
<sharikoff> я думаю он поймет почему так получилось =)
<nicloay> еще что пугает - из за отсутсвия культуры появляется культ еды, культ денег.. народу главное заработать побольше и пожрать по фкуснее.. ездят из одного конца города в другой чтоб в рестаране сожрать вкусную утку по пикински... идиоты блин
<sharikoff> а деревни там нету?
<sharikoff> чтоб телефонов небыло ...
<nicloay> тут нет.. я вот думаю в австралию сьездить если попрет - там наверняка есть
<nicloay> кстать финка в этом плане рулит - там реально хутора или как это - когда в лесу на километры один дом.
<sharikoff> во
<sharikoff> они умные
<nicloay> плюс зима-лето - снегоходы горы и т.п.
<sharikoff> в городах работают а жиут в деревне
<nicloay> у меня шеф живет в деревне нью джерси и каждый день ездит в нюерк по 2 часа в одну сторону тратит
<nicloay> очень умно тратить 4 часа жизни на дорогу вместо семьи
<openvoid> в москве также, только ездишь из городо в город
<sharikoff> поверь зарплата лучше чем моя улыбающаяся рожа дома
<nicloay> openvoid: москва говногород.
<openvoid> ну так мы и до говнорашки договоримся
<nicloay> ну это правда не от людей зависит.
<openvoid> везде хорошо где нас нет
<nicloay> openvoid: ну так и есть говнорашка и говнорашка..
<openvoid> если у себя в уборной мочиться не мимо унитаза, то половина порядка уже будет
<nicloay> ладно.. пошел я на обед :) - радует что на канале тоже есть светлые личности, а не зомби :)
<brestows> утро доброе
<nuts_x> утро добрым не бывает
<tagezi> +
<andrex> -
<openvoid> я тоже минусую
<openvoid> дали людям 4 выходных они уже на второй день не рады
<monah1744> +1
<nuts_x> я таких не знаю
<tagezi> лан, всем пока
<brestows> nuts_x: оно всегда доброе. если не ложиться в 3 ночи и не вставать в 6 утра :)
<oxothuk> Утра, камрады
<oxothuk> такая трабла, после обновы на 12ю04 перестал работать ффлеш во всех браузерах (хром и огнелис). ПРобовал все, удалять, ставить заново, отклчать-включать в настройках. Ничего не помогает. куда копнуть?
<openvoid> вчера уже кто то жаловался на подобное
<openvoid> не следил чем дело кончилось
<oxothuk> может это быть както связано с дровами на видео?
<baronos> ff 15 у меня все пароли, настройки, вкладки из хрома портировал :D
<GeniEwgen> я вернулся
<misha777> can i get cloaked?
<artus> misha777, только за деньги, за очень большие
<Sergey_IT> artus, маленький бизнес? )
<artus> Sergey_IT, :)
<Sergey_IT> с Днем радио, кстати :)
<Infra_HDC> Sergey_IT, спасибо и тя ))
<UNIm95> Сегодня день радио?
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, доброе утро )
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: спс.
<UNIm95> =)
<only_you> http://cs316530.userapi.com/v316530030/545/dhOGEdXYJ-A.jpg :D
<andrex> misha777: с этим же вопросом на #freenode
<artus> andrex, проснулся? ))
<andrex> ага
<misha777> понятно)
<andrex> ппц, витрища у меня)
<andrex> е*
<TheFalkorr> artus: хех
<artus> TheFalkorr, ммм?
<TheFalkorr> а истории то завязываются
<TheFalkorr> artus: в этногенезе
<artus> аа
<TheFalkorr> artus: кстати офигенно.жаль, что только половина в аудиоформате
<TheFalkorr> но и почитать тож ниче так
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Райдена нету?
<andrex> нет
<TheFalkorr> и славаж б-гу
<artus> гг
 * TheFalkorr хочет тунца в убунту.
<TheFalkorr> чтобы качать свежие подкастики этногенеза
<TheFalkorr> и складировать их на комп
<artus> TheFalkorr, ты того, в дроп их складируй , ахха?
<GeniEwgen> Hello!
<TheFalkorr> artus: ну 18 книг с торрентов у тя уже есть.третий миллиардер и вторые хакеры - выходят подкастами пока.хотя хакеры 2 скоро закончатся и можно будет аудиокнижку вылепить
<TheFalkorr> artus: я все книги привел в кошегное состояние (которые в фб2)
<TheFalkorr> подредактирвоал теги, обложки и прочее
<GeniEwgen> ubuntu 12.04 не работают виртуальные хосты, nginx+apache2+memcache+acelerator
<gim_> Ping
<gim_> ping
<ubuntuhelp> gim_, Failed!
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen что в логах?
<GeniEwgen> что показать? в логах все каширно
<GeniEwgen> <UNIm95> я даже не знаю как точно сказать, phpinfo.php отдает мне файлом, захожу через кмк (он подключен через мегафон интернте) в итоге я оказываюсь в папке /var/www а не в /var/www/domenname.ru
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen DirectoryRoot не верен
<gim_> '
<GeniEwgen> <UNIm95> правильно указать папку корень или папку домена?
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen логи всё равно покажи логи. там всё не кОшЕрно а каширно
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen чего?
<GeniEwgen> <UNIm95> /var/www /var/www/dmenname.ru
<UNIm95> если у тебя сайт в /var/www/site то надо DirectoryRoot надо указать   /var/www/site
<GeniEwgen> <UNIm95> так и сделал
<GeniEwgen> DocumentRoot также?
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen покажи конфиг
<UNIm95> легче и быстрее будт
<UNIm95> будет*
<GeniEwgen> сек
<GeniEwgen> <UNIm95> http://paste.pro/5149288
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen а нафига тебе тогда nginx
<GeniEwgen> <UNIm95> статику отдавать
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen: у тебя проксификация через 81 порт настроена?
<GeniEwgen> roxy_pass http://127.0.0.1:81/;
<GeniEwgen> значит да
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen: + в 6-ой строке надо полностью путь указать
<GeniEwgen> nginx conf http://paste.pro/5149290
<GeniEwgen> где именно 6-я строчка
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen:  в апаче
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen:  и вроде надо закомментировать строки 13-15 в nginx
<UNIm95> после чего рестарт апача и nginx
<GeniEwgen> ок
<GeniEwgen> не фика не пашет
<GeniEwgen> welcome nginx (
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen логи в студию
<sharikoff> UNIm95: скрины а не логи =) щас скрины модно
<UNIm95> sharikoff логи это классика которая не стареет
<sharikoff> верю
<sharikoff> классика котрая молодеет и раз в сутки шлет тебе письма
<sharikoff> хоть кто то шлет..
<GeniEwgen> apache error log http://paste.pro/5149297
<GeniEwgen> nginx error log http://paste.pro/5149299
<artus> GeniEwgen, а как же "в логах все каширно" ? :D
<GeniEwgen> ;) это кашерно если глядеть со стороны ошибки
<GeniEwgen> а со стороны меня и обывателя да и с твоей стороны уже не кашерно)
<TheFalkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/05/07/domain/
<TheFalkorr> На сайте было открыто онлайн-голосование о судьбе домена. По состоянию на момент публикации заметки в нем приняли участие 11 пользователей. Шесть из них высказались за передачу iPhone5.com в распоряжение Apple.
<TheFalkorr> тааааакое массивное сообщество
<openvoid> опоздали они с айфоном 5 китайцы уже мороженное с таким названием запатентовали
<sharikoff> artus: q
<GeniEwgen> у нас гроза- отключался весь
<artus> sharikoff, q
<GeniEwgen> <artus> <UNIm95> товарищи я весь ваш, что дальше наколдуем?
<andrex> колдунство, колдунское )
<andrex> GeniEwgen: у тебя там в логах всё както, не от мира сего, внимательно пересмотри)
<GeniEwgen> гляну еще раз
<GeniEwgen> сейчас апач не смотрит в совю папку /var/www/domen_name.ru а каким то образом показывает мне Welcome to nginx! Оо  при том что этого быть не должно
<sharikoff> yubyrc xj ckeiftn&
<sharikoff> yubyrc xj ckeiftn
<sharikoff> ...мать
<sharikoff> нгингс чо слушает?
<sharikoff> какой порт
<GeniEwgen> 81
<GeniEwgen> стоп
<GeniEwgen> сек
<GeniEwgen> listen 80;
<GeniEwgen> а апач 81й порт
<sharikoff> так
<sharikoff> прокси в нгинксе куда показывает?
<sharikoff> апач слушает какой адрес?
<GeniEwgen> сек
<GeniEwgen> nginч listen 80;
<GeniEwgen> proxy_pass http://127.0.0.1:81/;
<GeniEwgen> <VirtualHost *:81>
<sharikoff> локейшн в нгинксе куда показывает?
<GeniEwgen> я делал по этому мануалу http://goo.gl/Fknha
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как в kwin сделать окно на весь екран?
<GeniEwgen> location ~ /\.ht {
<GeniEwgen> deny all;
<sharikoff> GeniEwgen: смотри
<GeniEwgen> http://paste.pro/5149316   - виртуальный хост апача2
<sharikoff> у тебя виртуалхосты
<sharikoff> а где в секции виртуалхост мулька ServerName
<sharikoff> у тя ж по имени виртуалхосты?
<GeniEwgen> да
<sharikoff> ну и как апач тебе узнает из какой диры показывать контент?
<GeniEwgen> http://paste.pro/5149317 - nginx.conf
<sharikoff> в нгинксе это понятно
<sharikoff> а в апаче где?
<sharikoff> на вот
<sharikoff> http://blog.ludovf.net/configure-nginx-to-proxy-virtual-hosts-to-apache/
<GeniEwgen> то этого быть не должно
<GeniEwgen> <sharikoff> yubyrc xj
<sharikoff> xbnfq
<sharikoff> читай
<GeniEwgen> DocumentRoot /var/www/nnov.dyndns.org
<sharikoff> после вторых жирных букав
<GeniEwgen> <Directory /var/www/nnov.dyndns.org>
<sharikoff> GeniEwgen: ты походу не понимаешь о чем речь
<GeniEwgen> lf
<GeniEwgen> да
<sharikoff> должна быть деректива ServerName
<sharikoff> двоечник =)
<GeniEwgen> <VirtualHost *:81> - тут явно чегото не хватает да?
<sharikoff> тут все хватает
<sharikoff> вот после этой строки че то не хватает
<GeniEwgen>         ServerAdmin webmaster@nnov.dyndns.org
<GeniEwgen>  
<GeniEwgen>         DocumentRoot /var/www/nnov.dyndns.org
<GeniEwgen> между ними server name
<sharikoff> ищо раз сюда запостишь накажу
<GeniEwgen> нет 4х строк же
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та наймит пускай админа)
<sharikoff> смотри ссылку
<sharikoff> там все есть
<sharikoff> или вот
<sharikoff> http://server-tuning.info/nginx/apache-frontend.html та дааа
<markmx> хола... а у ftp есть какая нить команда типа echo??? вот путаю я файл на сервак и после заливки хочу просто не отключаясь ехонуть мессагу какую нить
<Apokalips> Всем привет
<andrex> рано пришел)
<Apokalips> Кто может подсказать где мон скачать LAMP?
<TheFalkorr> в IKEA
<TheFalkorr> !lamp
<ubuntuhelp> LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP) - набор серверного ПО. О его настройке вы можете прочесть тут: http://debian.pro/225 или на англ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Apokalips> ubuntuhelp: спс
<artus> вознесите же жертву боту бездушному, и в ножки кланяйтесь :)
<[Raiden]> Apokalips: 1. sudo apt-get install tasksel , 2. sudo tasksel и выбераешь там LAMP Server
<[Raiden]> как 1 из вариантов
<artus> [Raiden], и получаеш глючную фигню на выходе)
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: наконецто) Я седня из за тебя поставил kde и целый день на нем)
<[Raiden]> ))
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: уууу негросмерт
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: как ты смел смущать души невинные?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как в kwin розвернуть на весь екран и потом вернуть к прежнему размеру окно?
<[Raiden]> у кого как, я 1 раз ставил, у меня получался рабочий апач
<TheFalkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: двойной клик на заголовок?
<artus> [Raiden], чего, кеды такие неинтуитивные чтоль?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Сочитание
<artus> Apokalips,  aptitude update && aptitude upgrade && aptitude install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<[Raiden]> на то что пишет артус вообще можно не смотреть, у него не убунта
<[Raiden]> artus: не интуитивные где? Я вопроса не понял
<[Raiden]> кде требует изучения как и любой инстурмент
<[Raiden]> но многое достаточно интуитивно
<artus> [Raiden], я промахнулся юпитеру ) он целый день не мождет развернуть приложение )
<[Raiden]> например хочется чего-то настроить - лезишь в настройки. Логично же.
<artus> а тебя все еще не отпустило ))
<[Raiden]> а в других альтернативных де узнаешь про какие-то твикеры, дконфы, гсеттингсы ...
<[Raiden]> просто верх интуитивности
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: та я назначил клавиши Но получается что я розврнул окно на весь эеран , а вернуть не получается, вместо этого оно сворачивает окно
<artus> [Raiden], глаыное что в них не узнаеш про какие то унылые конфигурилки кдешные )
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, кеды же, купи книжку на 100500 страниц. выучи ее , и авось осознаеш нюансы ))
<[Raiden]> с тем что унылые могу согласиться. Но при этом они лучшие из того что есть.
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: так что скажешь? или только мышкой )
<[Raiden]> что мышкой?
<[Raiden]> меня отвлекают. Повтори
<artus> [Raiden], ммМ, и да , аргументируй что aptitude update && aptitude upgrade && aptitude install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin хуже чем попытка натянуть ламп , и в убунте оно не работает
<artus> [Raiden], или опять только языком молоть могеш? ))
<TheFalkorr> artus: ну хотя бы тем, что он выдаст человеку ошибку об отсутствии аптитюда
<[Raiden]> artus: я не знаю хуже или лучше. Чел пришел с вопросом, я ответил как можно поставить.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Сочетания клавишь что бы развернуть на весь монитор окно ,а потом вернуть к прежним размерам.
<artus> TheFalkorr, ну если человек лезет натягивать вебсервер, то с апт он как то должен дружить, и не тупо копипастить
<TheFalkorr> artus: думаешь?
<[Raiden]> artus: Ты считаешь что мой ответ был вредынй или неверный или почему ты пытаешся меня оскорбить?
<TheFalkorr> artus: ты что, сидел на каком то другом убунту-ру, на котором люди, ставящие веб сервера не пытались тупо копипастить все из разных манов?
<artus> [Raiden], ты же сказал меня не слушать и у меня будто не убунта , знать у тебя аргументы железные должны быть
<artus> ты же целый 1н раз натягивал вебсервер
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: тебя оскорбляет сомнение в твоих методах?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: это какой то странный комплекс
<TheFalkorr> хотяяяя
<TheFalkorr> это может быть манией величия
<TheFalkorr> в твоем методе посмели сомневаться и это тебя оскорбляет
<TheFalkorr> подходит:)
<artus> [Raiden], совет вредный на самом деле, ибо ламп как таковой стремен и работает через раз, ито как то выборочно
<[Raiden]> Это не мой метод, я его когда-то прочитал на ресурсах убунты. Это нормальный метод для дебиан-базед
<[Raiden]> как ламп работает, к вопросу как ег опоставить отношения не имеет. Так что, ты обвиняеш ьменя в треплении языком, но сам как раз этим и занимаешся
<[Raiden]> и вообще, у тебя незапущенное де портит фс.
<GeniEwgen> я сделал как написано выше, подправил конфиги. Все хорошо но товарищи не работает виртуальный хост _nnov.dyndns.org  проверяю с кмк.
<[Raiden]> о чем тут ещё говорить :)
<artus> после лампа и появляютцо вопросы аля - не работает пехепемайадмин, не стартует апач, еще какой то бред ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: ты ответишь на мой вопрос?
<GeniEwgen> <artus> вот не нужно ругать LAMP - всебы хорошо но вот грузит он ресурсы(
<artus> [Raiden], вай, какой же ты сказочник , причем сам не в состоянии признать свои же слова)) лучше дальше народ агитируй если по делу сказать нечего )
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: совсем на весь экран или просто развернуть?
<TheFalkorr> artus: а теперь убийственную цитату из логов.чтобы ему нечем было оспорить
<artus> TheFalkorr, да я ночью ему его же цитаты давал, он их в упор не видит)
<[Raiden]> я не буду с вами спорить )
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну аналог unity по ctrl+win+up
<artus> [Raiden], ясен фиг, ибо не в состояниии свою эе глупость признать )
<TheFalkorr> artus: ну тада засчитаем технический нокаут.но вдругорядь повторяй
<[v-8]_jupiter> и потом ctrl+win+fown
<[v-8]_jupiter> *down
<[Raiden]> я готов признать глупость, если мне обьяснят в чем она
<[Raiden]> н овы не можете, т.к. несете глупость сами
<artus> [Raiden], ты факты тоже был готов признать, пока носом не ткнули, потом начал юлить, знаем, плавали уже )
<GeniEwgen> вот log http://paste.pro/5149327 -apache2
<artus> GeniEwgen, чего ты тама накрутил то такого? )
<GeniEwgen> <artus> nginx+apache2 виртуальный хост и нисчастие в его работе
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: я плохо знаком с юнити. Например можно вот так выбрать хоткей http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0507/h_1336403338_7901220_bd7fba2adf.png
<artus> GeniEwgen, а по какому ману ты сию биду настраивал то?
<[Raiden]> artus: факты о чем?
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: так и сделал, а как назад возвращать?
<artus> [Raiden], иди дальше скриншоты кнопочек делай, повторятцо не буду, логи читай ) вобщем на твои религиозные темы я спорить не хочу, бестолку )
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: у меня возвращается тем же хоткеем
<GeniEwgen> <artus> можно сюда ссылку да?
<artus> GeniEwgen, ну ссылку да
<[Raiden]> artus: ты про ламп?
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: ))
<artus> ламп то тут при чем ? :D
<GeniEwgen> goo.gl/Fknha
<[Raiden]> artus: я дал ответ про ламп, ты на меня накинулся. Или ты мне писал ещё что-то? И да, ври дальше, а я буду скриншоты делать http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0507/h_1336403539_5295536_2a9e4f9f0c.png
<artus> [Raiden], хде я вру? носом ткни )
<[Raiden]> [19:00:01] [artus][Raiden], ммМ, и да , аргументируй что aptitude update && aptitude upgrade && aptitude install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin хуже чем попытка натянуть ламп , и в убунте оно не работает
<[Raiden]> [19:00:19] [artus][Raiden], или опять только языком молоть могеш? ))
<[Raiden]> [19:00:01] [artus][Raiden], ммМ, и да , аргументируй что aptitude update && aptitude upgrade && aptitude install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin хуже чем попытка натянуть ламп , и в убунте оно не работает
<[Raiden]> [19:00:19] [artus][Raiden], или опять только языком молоть могеш? ))
<GeniEwgen> <artus> вот ссылка http://goo.gl/Fknha
<artus> [Raiden], 17:55      [Raiden] | на то что пишет артус вообще можно не смотреть, у него не убунта , вот я и прошу аргументировать то что ты мне скопипастил выше
<[v-8]_jupiter> что вы уже из за мелочей воюеете?
<artus> [Raiden], читай предже чем копипастить
<[Raiden]> аптитуд долго не развивался и с техх пор как убунта мультиарч, советую использовать апт, для установки, целее будете
<artus> [Raiden], да пофиг аптитуд там или apt-get , по делу сказать че есть?
<[Raiden]> artus: и где я утверждал что твоя строка не работает?
<GeniEwgen> боже а я всегда делаю sudo apt-get install aptitude
<baronos> вчера аптитуд обновление пришло :)
<artus> или опять отмазки ищеш в запятых?
<[Raiden]> обязательно скажу, ты про какое дело то?
<[Raiden]> второй раз спрашиваю
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, сударь, вы дествительно непроходимо недалеки ?
<artus> [Raiden], 17:55      [Raiden] | на то что пишет артус вообще можно не смотреть, у него не убунта
<[Raiden]> а.. Ну тык, у тебя другой дистрибутив.
<[Raiden]> во ти аргумент
<artus> [Raiden], эммм, причем тут дистрибутив десктопа к установке на сервер апача ?
<GeniEwgen> <artus> я сейчас вернуся
<[Raiden]> если ты можешь гарантировать что в твоем тестинге или анстейбле те де пробелмы, те же версии и т.д. , то на здоровье как бы
<[Raiden]> но я так не думаю
<artus> [Raiden], ты дествительно упоролся вусмерть?
<[Raiden]> И ещё у меня фс не портится )
<[Raiden]> нет, сегодня я выпил только 2 рюмки смирновки номер 21, для упоролся надо больше
<[Raiden]> ещё есть вопросы?
<artus> и да, apt-get Последняя версия 0.8.10.3 (15 апреля 2011 года) aptitude Последняя версия 0.6.3 (10 августа 2011)
<artus> [Raiden], так что кто тут еще подлый лжец надо посмотреть )
<GeniEwgen> я много упустил?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну вы и жгете)
<artus> крутиш свистелки в кедах, ну так и крути, нафига лезть с предположениями своими везде )
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, а поговорить ? )))
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: )
<artus> [Raiden], а вообще хать разводить бучу ) вон маны по кедым лучше пиши )
<[Raiden]> я же говорю, что могут быть ньюансы. Version: 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10
<artus> GeniEwgen, такс, конфиги в студию давай все что крутил
<[Raiden]> моя версия апта
<GeniEwgen> <artus> минуточку ожидай ссылок
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: та кеды даже ниче так) Сегодня целый день в них работал.
<[Raiden]> если хочешь давать правильные советы, поставь в виртуалку убунту , изучай и давай советы.
<[Raiden]> и продолжай юзать свой дебиан на здоровье
<artus> [Raiden], ну и у меня аптитуд Версия: 0.6.6-1 а не 0.6.3
<artus> [Raiden], но твое высокомерно высказывание 18:15      [Raiden] | аптитуд долго не развивался и с техх пор как убунта мультиарч, прям явно навеяно "сегодня я выпил только 2 рюмки смирновки номер 21"
<baronos> Package: apt (0.9.2
<baronos> aptitude (0.6.7-1
<artus> [Raiden], 18:22      [Raiden] | если хочешь давать правильные советы, поставь в виртуалку убунту , изучай и давай советы.  , аргумент поповоду неправельности совета по установке лампа в сборе
<artus> или почу за честь навесить на вас ярлык непроходимого шута
<[Raiden]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/845183
<[Raiden]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/831768
<artus> ясно, все с тобой ясно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я уже потерял о чем спор
<GeniEwgen> <artus> вот все что делал http://paste.pro/5149329
<[v-8]_jupiter> Напомните?
 * artus соткой криколотил к рейдену ярлычек
<[Raiden]> мой ашанбайк ) http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0507/h_1336402337_8788892_4c48452623.jpeg
<artus> байк это ня
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: в гш alt+f10 разворачивает и сворачиват в исходное положение окно ;)
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: угу) чуствую себя идиотом
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привык к untiy что все настроено
<JohnDoe_71Rus> А11 - фулскрин уже не работает?
<GeniEwgen> <[Raiden]> моя ласточка желтокрылая http://cs4739.userapi.com/u740179/101701867/x_043fdeb4.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *F11
<[v-8]_jupiter> Но попробую недельку провести на kde , вроде нравится.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> GeniEwgen: кошаки в комплекте? :)
<[Raiden]> GeniEwgen: ) Неплохо смотрится. Раритет :)
<GeniEwgen> Да он еще и 140 ездить на 95 умеет в -45)
<GeniEwgen> да барсики мои
<GeniEwgen> сам котэ http://cs11162.userapi.com/u740179/155437602/y_ab9b49a3.jpg
<GeniEwgen> котэ спит http://cs10682.userapi.com/v10682179/1d4/85YjwFsrIgs.jpg
<GeniEwgen> сервер (хомэ версия) http://cs10586.userapi.com/v10586179/524/dR7NjXcq4RI.jpg
<GeniEwgen> котэ смотрит на матрицу http://cs9702.userapi.com/u740179/119444436/y_35c24f01.jpg
<openvoid> а интересно технологии уже дошли до того чтобы домашний сервер питался энергией хомяка крутящего колесо?
<GeniEwgen> <openvoid> на солнечной батарее запрасто - дорого правда
<markmx> я думаю не сложно спаять будет динамку такую
<markmx> только потянет наверное толькно на планшетничек )
<openvoid> солнечная батарея оно того, мощная, на ней автопогрузчик ездить может
<openvoid> на арме что нить вроде роутера + лапм
<GeniEwgen> можно еще ссылок скину на раритет и интресности?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> погрузчик ездит не на батарее а на аккумах которые батареей за сутки заряжаются
<openvoid> ну это зимой за сутки, а летом за час-два, знаю рабочий пример
<artus> openvoid, ссылку на мащную батарею? )) ноут зарядить - обвязка в 500-800$ станет ,
<[Raiden]> Aptitude 0.6.6 реально первая версия после застоя. И пишут её сча другие два дядьки, а прошлиый накопил 800 багов в багтрекере.
<GeniEwgen> а кто знает что за носитель такой? http://cs301607.userapi.com/u740179/-7/y_8affdd95.jpg - уменя завалялся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> openvoid: на малине наверно можно что то сварганить на хомячьей тяге
<GeniEwgen> http://cs301607.userapi.com/u740179/-7/y_d811149a.jpg вот в анфал фото
<artus> а рейден все успокоитцо не может, как базарный торговец которому яблоки помяли
<artus> шуму много но все не по теме )
<[Raiden]> я просто узнав от тебя о новой версии пошел почитать
<GeniEwgen> мой микроскоп электронный http://cs11189.userapi.com/u740179/126198055/y_2e109c4b.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> GeniEwgen: у меня есть несколько кассет от стриммера
<GeniEwgen> <JohnDoe_71Rus> это где магнитная лента? я не пользовал.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> GeniEwgen: да, похожи на кассеты от видеокамеры
<GeniEwgen> <JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня скачек был от 5.25 дискет на винт 2гб)
<Sergey_IT> GeniEwgen, не путай - это оптический микроскоп
<openvoid> представляю диалог - Что то сервер тормозит - А ты поменяй хомячка на нового а то у тебя уже старый совсем
<GeniEwgen> <Sergey_IT> да да оптика полносстью с электронгной матрицей
<Sergey_IT> GeniEwgen, просто у меня электронный на работе - чуть побольше размером )
<GeniEwgen> раритет на ходу - правда последний раз выкатывал его из гаража зимой чтобы колеса накачать http://cs5280.userapi.com/u740179/151843466/y_89f027d3.jpg
<openvoid> раритет это когда 50 лет
<GeniEwgen> <Sergey_IT> ага - у меня обычный школьный только заместо глаза туда смотрит вебкамера - изображение же на буке с права
<GeniEwgen> он 82 или 81 года выпуска
<GeniEwgen> раньше где 2 моника стоял бук http://cs11162.userapi.com/u740179/155437602/y_5eb08f50.jpg   вот голово на права а на лево паяю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> openvoid: 50 лет это антиквариат. А раритет просто редкая штуковина
<JohnDoe_71Rus> GeniEwgen: мож хватит офтопить
<GeniEwgen> вот очень редкая штука https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-yg_iAjFUA5I/T5Li4xqq2gI/AAAAAAAABNU/MK9I2JxUmZo/s1187/IMAG0515.jpg   кузов меняли 3 или 4 раза а мотор все тотже
<GeniEwgen> <JohnDoe_71Rus> ок
<openvoid> пора ру талкс открывать
<GeniEwgen> а ещ у меня есть фото где в сисемноб блоке кокон из пыли и куллер под шубой)
<andrex> !offtopic
<ubuntuhelp> #ubuntu-ru это канал для поддержки пользователей Ubuntu. Пожалуйста пройдите на #ubuntu-ru-offtopic для разговоров на другие темы. Спасибо.
<GeniEwgen> кто прочитам мой копипаст по проблеме с апачем?
<[Raiden]> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/UbuntuVibes/~3/Iqe6_nhP7ZU/ufo-alien-invasion-24-released-for.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> GeniEwgen: пару раз с кулера войлок снимал. 3-4 года у людей работали компы
<andrex> никто, так как всё ссылками зафлудили
<[Raiden]> в убунте ест ьпакет gimp-plugin-registry , будет ли работать с гимп 2.8?
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], в кде не будет
<[Raiden]> Петросяны )
<baronos> [Raiden]: этот пакет устарел и не нужен теперь
<[Raiden]> Хм, ну в общем овтет я поулчил
<Sergey_IT> два
<[Raiden]> там есть несколько поленых фильтров, типа такого http://registry.gimp.org/node/4235
<[Raiden]> можно конечн опопробовать только нужыне самому собрать под 2.8, но чего-то пока лениво
<GeniEwgen> <artus> что скажешь по поводу?
<pahan> как называется утилита "Внешний вид", там где шрифты настраиваются?
<pahan> меня имя пакета интересует
<baronos> в гном3 gnome-tweak-tool для юнити там можно отдельную ставить
<Sergey_IT> может myunity
<pahan> спасибо, gnome-tweak-tool подошол
 * baronos ихаа
<TheFalkorr> я за
<TheFalkorr> !ubuntu-tweak
<ubuntuhelp> Программа, предназначенная для тонкой настройки параметров операционной системы Ubuntu Linux и рабочего стола Gnome. Подробней http://goo.gl/MgKHy
<TheFalkorr> !ubuntu-tweak
<[Raiden]> 5+ лет назад никто бы не поверил что твикеры будут
<ubuntuhelp> Программа, предназначенная для тонкой настройки параметров операционной системы Ubuntu Linux и рабочего стола Gnome. Подробней http://goo.gl/O8v3A
<TheFalkorr> так вернее
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/05/04/wearecool/
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], самая страшная мафия - русская
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0507/h_1336416149_4954315_c48b3a2545.png
<[Raiden]> аж в 3 чата забросил )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: 518 это что?
<artus> треть пространсва в читалке пдф занимает непойми что )) ну норм же )
<artus> [Raiden], на книжко напомни линк
<[Raiden]> 518 непрочитанных рсс, akregator
<[Raiden]> http://photoliving.com.ua/zametki/kniga-gimp-dlya-fotografa.html
<artus> ога, спс
<[Raiden]> Я обычн овыборочно листаю рсс, а потом отмечаю все как прочитанные, и снова с 0 набирается
<[Raiden]> На самом деле фотошоп рулит. У меня премянница увлеклась фотографией, посещает курсы, их там учат и фоткать и обрабатывать
<[Raiden]> но можно кое-что и в гимпе )
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x43frP1ZCXc&feature=youtu.be
<[Raiden]> а в этой смотрелке без кнопок хотя бы закладки есть?
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0507/h_1336417040_9690857_0f9609ec25.png
<baronos> она в эвинс отправляет, это штука объеденяет все из папки Documents и показывает, там же прожно просмотреть содержимое, ну и синхронит из гугл док
<artus> [Raiden], ломанулсо проверять можно ли выпилить тонны ненужных панелек ?
<[Raiden]> я уже знал что можно и после шота верну обратно
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> мечта рейдена, зарание приношу свои извинения на грубость слога http://www.netlore.ru/files/uploads/2007/05/word1.jpg
<[Raiden]> ещё 1 из возможностей. Можно выбрать что бы применялось при старте приложения http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0507/h_1336417369_3680668_0a8bf092d3.png
<Apokalips> Где мон найти все команды терменала?
<shenmue> гг
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Nor8> В стране Терменалии
<Nor8> ку
<baronos> тыщ
<Apokalips> мда
<baronos> Apokalips: http://goo.gl/OGc0Z
<Apokalips> baronos: спс
<Sergey_IT> Apokalips, в книжке
<shenmue> мда
<baronos> он решил видать взять все комманды терминала в один скрипт с циклом и сделать апокалипсис :D
<pr0mode> ку
<Sergey_IT> baronos, он просто испугался, его ведь послали читать
<shenmue> не получится такой скрипт
<Alagos> Вот это я прогнал... Думал что у меня не исчезает панель юнити из-за того что я криво обновился, оказалось настройки для этого появились :)
<shenmue> на всякий случай держи опенбокс рядом. из него всегда можно натыкать много чего полезного при краше де
<Alagos> Не могу работать с этим эмпати... У кого-то получилось?
<shenmue> и я с ним не работаю
<Alagos> Что используешь?
<shenmue> для ирц оперу. для жаббер гаджим
<Alagos> А я на работе вообще не гмейл пересел
<Alagos> К нему прикрутил аську и жаббер
<Alagos> Вот только недавно не смог найти веб для ирц убунту ру
<Alagos> Через браузер больше нельзя заходить?
<shenmue> можно и ирц прикрутить
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, а чем пидгин не устраивает?
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: тем, что его нет при установке, разве что :) Ну и тем что я часто меняю рабочие станции на работе.
<Alagos> А так - он наше все :)
<Alagos> Из-за того что я постоянно эксперементиую с системой - не могу сделать список необходимых приложений который мне нужны после переустановки. Нормальные люди эксперементируют в виртуалке, да? :)
<shenmue> не обязательно
<shenmue> а то так скучно
<shenmue> тем более можно составить список приложений и по нем увсё ставить одной командой
<Alagos> Понятно что не обязательно
<Alagos> Ну так легче же этот список взять с системы, где эти приложения установлены? :) типа dpkg -i
<Alagos> > selected
<Alagos> Ну что-то такое
<shenmue> dpkg --get-selections > software_list
<shenmue> потом sudo dpkg --set-selections < software_list && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<shenmue> software_list  смотрим. там много чоу интересно вылезет
<Alagos> Блин, а я уже было привык по alt+f10 в полный экран разворачивать. А теперь как?
<baronos> посмотри в комбинациях
<Alagos> Так теперь alt+f10 это и меню и развернуть на весь экран! И как теперь комп поймёт что я от него хочу? :)
<baronos> силой мысли теперь, юнити она "совершенная"
<Alagos> Хм
<Alagos> Нажал 3 раза и вышло то что надо... Тупизм :)
<baronos> дык я и говорю "совершенная" ;)
<[Raiden]> вроде хорошо получилось шумы убрать. Возня в гимпе интересная игра... http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0508/h_1336422473_7951647_e669f7f39b.png
<[Raiden]> )
<Alagos> Да, не плохо
<NoOova> Доброй ночи Господа!
<php> hi all
<sharikoff> ага
<only_you> python only
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-08
<Lorgus> hi all
<andrex> hi
<Lorgus> слетел аплет window что то там, теперь в нижней панели гнома не показывает открытые окна, как исправить ?*
<andrex> пкм по панели аплеты или както там и выбрать список открытых приложений или както так
<andrex> дабавить на панель точнее
 * andrex забывает уже 2 гном
<Lorgus> ага...ю работает... тока как сделать чтобы этот аплет стал слева направо а не с права на лево
<andrex> хм странно, он по умолчанию должен слева направо быть
<andrex> ну ткни понему пкм и посмотри может настройки есть
<Lorgus> ну у меня наобороб
<Lorgus> наоборот
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот и начался трудовой день)
 * andrex z-Z-z-z
<misha777> здравствуйте
<nicloay> здравствуй Миша три семерки
<andrex> ницлоай отжог xD
<nicloay> Ато =) эндрикс =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> ц)
 * nicloay с регулярными выражениям не шутит =)
<andrex> хм эндрикс это Andricks
<nicloay> думаешь?
<andrex> знаю
<brestows> кто шарит в сис анализе ?
 * andrex пошарил в сис анализе
<openvoid> (.)(.) - в таком?
<andrex> xd, сам непонял)
<brestows> системный анализ
<brestows> предмет такой
<brestows> более точнее мне надо решить задачу покоординатного спуска
<brestows> застопорился в ней что то не так решаю
<andrex> правила читай иди
<brestows> ой ой ой
<brestows> andrex: злой ты:)
<andrex> >_<
<artus> andrex, так их :D
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кто использует filezilla под kde4, у  вас не вылетает при подключении с сохраненных паролей?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хм перестало вылетать
<[v-8]_jupiter> Тему нужную поставил
<artus> какие загадочные кеды то))
<[v-8]_jupiter> А не таки бага)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Когда подключишься вручную то потом не вылетает, если поключатся сразу из сохраненного списка то вылетает
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://linuxforum.ru/viewtopic.php?id=3846
<[v-8]_jupiter> Не я один такой
<UNIm95> перешёл блин на 64 бита. одни лаги и вечный своп. пора вернуться на i386
<artus> аххаха
<UNIm95>  artus: чего ржешь?
<artus> UNIm95, зачем переходил?
<UNIm95> artus:  думал смогу 8 гб рам взять. но получится позже
<UNIm95> artus:  видимо и там с i386 останусь. только pae привенчу
<UNIm95> привинчу*
<ZoLToR> Всем привет. Помогите плиз. Поставил недавно Ubuntu 12.04. В полноэкранном режиме тормозят flash фильмы (ролики на youtube и тому подобное). Однако, если не разворачивать ролики на весь экран, то все ок. Про HD ролики вообще молчу. Под виндой 7 все нормально (ноут HP Pav
<ZoLToR> ilion dm-1 4020ew). Пробовал сносить установленный flash, ставить флеш-плагин с сайта адоба - не помогло. Видео-драйвер установлен с сайта AMD, не через прогу, которая ищет проприетарные дрова  (хотя, проьовал и через нее драйвер ставить - флеш в полноэкранном режи
<ZoLToR> ме все равно тормозил)
<andrex> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<ZoLToR> я так и понял, что тема избитая, спасибо. ПО указанной ссылке еще не был
<jlewka> всем привет, подскажите плиз по openoffice
<jlewka> какой то глюк, почему стали страницы обычный и первая страница, чередуются через одну
<jlewka> как исправить?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Исправили багу с filezilla
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ошибка была в теме gtk2-oxygen
<[Raiden]> а какой был баг?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Когда запускаешь filezilla И поключаешься с менеджера то она закрывалась
<[Raiden]> ясно
<jlewka> п-ц, перезапустил документ и у меня вилось куча других колонтитулов, убрал лишние, а на нечетных страницах, появился колонтитул, к которому я отдельно применил форматирование...
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: всетаки kde приятней на большом монике
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хот есть некоторые вопросы
<[Raiden]> ну тут согласен. Вопросы можешь озвучить ,может подскажу )
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: как gtk3-oxygen тему применить ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Для gtk2 получилось для 3-го нет
<[Raiden]> Хм, сек.
<[Raiden]> можно сделать следущее. Подключить этот ппа https://launchpad.net/~hrvojes/+archive/kde-goodies , и поставить оттуда kde-gtk-config
<[v-8]_jupiter> такое стоит
<[v-8]_jupiter> только из репозитория
<[Raiden]> там где ты выбрал гтк2 тему, появится ещё 1 значек, в котором можно будет выберать гтк2 и 3 темы раздельно
<[v-8]_jupiter> О
<[v-8]_jupiter> значит старое у меня
<[v-8]_jupiter> а с консоли тоже же можно файлик создать?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Че туда писать?
<[Raiden]> эм , какой файлик? Можно руками пименит ьгтк\3 тему, требуется создать симлинк.
<[Raiden]> сек
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот куда создавать?
<[Raiden]> создавать так, но если будешь использовать другую де или конфигурилку выше, то надо будет симлинк удалить
<[Raiden]> ls -s /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-3.0 /home/raiden/.config/gtk-3.0
<[Raiden]> что бы долго не флудить http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0508/h_1336476446_4089653_7c90be6dad.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: смотри у меня еще подключени ppa kubuntu если я подключу тот что выше ты писал. Будут конфликтовать?
<[Raiden]> нет, но с ппа выше могут прийти некотоые вещи типа амарок-свн , котоыре ешё разрабатываются. Возможно лучшим решением будет подключить этот ппа, поставить эту прогу и ещё до кучи поставь на посмотреть
<[Raiden]> ttf-oxygen-fonts
<[Raiden]> и отключи ппа в источниках
<[Raiden]> apt-get update, ставиш софт и отключаешь ппа ,без обновления системы
<[v-8]_jupiter> ок
<[v-8]_jupiter> пробую
<skai-falkorr> хех
<skai-falkorr> ср сбивается при копировании некоторых файлов с внешнего харда
<skai-falkorr> виснет
<skai-falkorr> приходится копировать не пакетно,а по одному
<skai-falkorr> что делают обычные люди? они копируют по одному файлу
<skai-falkorr> что делаю я? я использую рсинк
<skai-falkorr> я скучаю по тем временам, когда я был простым вендузятником, не знающим о рсинк
<[Raiden]> Я им вообще пользуюсь исключительно для копирования пары файлов или в скриптах. Остальное время либо mc , либо гуи.
<skai-falkorr> ну гуй же через ср и делает
<[Raiden]> yt
<skai-falkorr> и точно также виснет
<skai-falkorr> и не развисает
<skai-falkorr> а вот рсинк умеет отстормозиться обратно
<skai-falkorr> во.и еще някота - у рсинк есть прогрессбар
<[Raiden]> ну тогда не знаю. во первых делфин точно не испольует сипи , а во вторых не сталкивался с такой проблемой, возможно носитель всетаки хреновенький )
<skai-falkorr> или просто его слегка подубило фс на нем разными фигнями с вырубанием и прочим
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: спс выставил темы теперь норм)
<[v-8]_jupiter> reboot
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: поставь ещё прогу ktouch :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: зачем?
<[Raiden]> попечатать )
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: а виджет погоды есть номральный на панельку?
<IlyaLevin> всем привет
<IlyaLevin> народ, есть такая мелочь: после установки какого-то пакета (какого именно не знаю, ставил целый пакет) строка Mozilla Thunderbird в апплете почты на верхней панели (который выпадающий рядом с раскладкой) поменялась на "Электронная почта" - ерунда казалось бы,
<IlyaLevin> но мне просто страло интересно, можно ли где-то ее настроить.
<baronos> evolution может поставил?
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: есть вробе пала в комплекте, котоыре можно сунуть на раб стол. И ещё есть такой , котоырй включается в настройках трея.
<baronos> IlyaLevin: apt-cache policy evolution на против установленно версия если стоит, значит установлен.
<IlyaLevin> пишет Установлен: (отсутствует)
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0508/h_1336479649_6980352_77402e24c4.png
<GeniEwgen> Приветствую вас!
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: в  валпаперах ест ьещё  вариан тпогода. Чиста теоретически валлпаперы будут подбираться исходя из текущих погодных услвоий :)
<[Raiden]> очепятко
<GeniEwgen> <artus> продолжим вчерашнее? - я думаю стоит лт довериться серверу cherokee
<artus> GeniEwgen, я думаю ты фигней маешся )
<artus> GeniEwgen, http://ubuntusur.org/blog/server/3.html и апач тебе там нафиг ненужен
<GeniEwgen> <artus> тогда поделись ссылкой на ман который позволит мне мделать высоко продутивный веб сервер на слобом железе?
<GeniEwgen> <artus> хорошо, но как мне быть если на борту wordpress? конфигурация такая GiGabyte ga-e350n-usb3 + 8gb ddr3 1333mhz  + seagate 7200.12 500gb sata2
<artus> GeniEwgen, иии?
<artus> GeniEwgen, это у тебя типа слабое железо? :D
<GeniEwgen> :D да
<artus> чесно говоря там и апачу раздолье будет
<andrex> хех, ядумал пень 3 там, а тут 0_0
<GeniEwgen> Оо cpu amd e350 1600mhz*2
<GeniEwgen> Спасибо за мануал, все понятно в нем. Другой вопрос. Суть в том что у меня 3 домена имеются.
<artus> GeniEwgen, да хоть 23
<GeniEwgen> будут ли трудности в настройке nginx ?
<GeniEwgen> если я несмогу - подскажешь?
<GeniEwgen> apache2 - реально грузит процессор, в вязи с этим и искал максимально лучшмй вариант
<artus> GeniEwgen, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=70057.0
<artus> GeniEwgen, не знаю чего у тя там грузит, конектов сколько?
<GeniEwgen> конектов 3-4 но часто обновление странички происходит
<artus> мдя
<artus> у меня на вдске крутятцо пяток джумловордпресов, и как то я их и не трогаю уже год
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: чтото нету у меня такого)
<artus> GeniEwgen, http://itmages.ru/image/view/511045/7189bc10
<GeniEwgen> хорошо, спасибо.
<artus> GeniEwgen, тупо на апаче, без всяких нгинсов, аптайм мелкий потому что виртуалка на новое железо переезжала
<[Raiden]> чего-то в 12.04 и у меня нету. Видимо кубунту десктоп пакет стал ставить меньше плазмойдов. Позже разберемся )
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: сколько посещений?
<[Raiden]> нукась презайду
<GeniEwgen> секундочку, а как мне писать сюда конкретному пользователю? или каждый раз мечатать <NIcK>  тело сообщения
<andrex> GeniEwgen: может у тебя сервер там с кедами и дрвебом :D
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, да там не много, но при 1000 в секунду валитцо виртуалка :D гдето 50-100 выдерживает, тестом прогонял
<baronos> GeniEwgen: пиши baro жми TAB
<GeniEwgen> я помню поряка 50ти раз нажал F5 и у меня упал сервант)
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, вот думаю перевести на тот же нгинкс попробовать
<[v-8]_jupiter> У меня есть несколько сайтов(новостных) так так посещейний за 100 000 и работет все на 2 ядра по 2,2 и 1,5 рама
<GeniEwgen> проц 100% swap забит
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, ну так никто не спорит что сего добитцо можно, но страдать фигней ради одного хоста без посещений на таком железе, маразм )
<GeniEwgen> да и когда занимаюсь локальным сайтом apache2 неочень быстро страничку отдате по сравнению с nginx
<artus> GeniEwgen, чей то у тебя не то или не так, да и зря ты на 12.04 это строиш, пол годика тут выждать пользительно было б
<[v-8]_jupiter> GeniEwgen: что за контент?
<GeniEwgen> <artus> я все настрою и сделаю - аптайм будет пока свет не выключат
<GeniEwgen> <[v-8]_jupiter> GeniEwgen: что за контент? - блог и галерея
<artus> GeniEwgen, пока не начал фигней страдать, поднимай квм и в нем уже разворачивай сайты , и остальные сервисы  )
<GeniEwgen> <[v-8]_jupiter> www.rabotki.net - его локально собирал
<[Raiden]> то что я сказал про валлпаперы и погоду , чего-то не нашел )
<artus> накатывать тупо на такое железо ради 1го сайта - смысла никакого
<[v-8]_jupiter> nginx нужно ставить только если статики много нужно отдавать, в остальных случаях apache2 хватает
<artus> GeniEwgen, какой дефолтненький вордпресик то )
<[v-8]_jupiter> GeniEwgen: дял такого сайта такое железо)))))))
<GeniEwgen> <[v-8]_jupiter> а nginx пусть отдает статику а apache2 все остальное
<[v-8]_jupiter> GeniEwgen: у тебя то статики почти и нету)
<GeniEwgen> дефолтный да - достаточно для такого сайта, все удобно и на месте - правда недопилил еще
<GeniEwgen> <[v-8]_jupiter>я путную галерею еще только собираю.
<artus> GeniEwgen, вобщем kvm+10.04 в виртуалку, и там уже разворачивай чего хош , и на тесты пойдеть, и бекапы ваяй тупо клонами
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: для виртуализации linux в linux не лучший выбор
<[v-8]_jupiter> kvm
<GeniEwgen> <artus> ок
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, эмм, а чего лучше то ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Для LAMP OpenVz
<[v-8]_jupiter> вот если JAVA то тогда kvm
<GeniEwgen> товарищи может быть лучше apache2+php5.3+nginx(только статику отдает)
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, чей то как то инк с сиим не согласен и у него есть аргументы, даже как то обяснял почему
<[Raiden]> был ещё 1 плазмойды до 12.04 , котоырй сча по умолчанию не стоит, можно было опенстритмап юзат ьв виде валлпапера
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: мы с ним тестили)
<artus> GeniEwgen, да нафиг тебе нгинс с апачем там не нужен, те и нгинкс не нужен если чесно
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, аа, уже пришли к совмесному мнению? ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> OpenVZ для LAMP отлично
<GeniEwgen> <artus> а что тогда лучше? ресурсы есть чем занять помимо блога галереи и тд... BF2 RW 2.0 сервер еще крутится
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хотя если себе любимому то lxc вообще будет то что надо
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, ну у меня в esxi вообще крутится )
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: вот с ним не работал.
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: так что на панель виджета погоды нету?(
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: в трей есть, я же скриншот показал даже
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: проверил нету такого ка на скриншоте. Мож пакета какого не хватает
<GeniEwgen> <artus> я тебя спрашивал? видео тормозит на AMD e350 ATI 6310m - особенно 1080p в yotube
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: а ты заходил в настройки трея?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да
<artus> GeniEwgen, у меня не тормозит даже на стоковых драйверах) не юзаю ати )
<[Raiden]> вроде это по умочланию есть )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я kde доставлял ,а не kubuntu ставил
<[Raiden]> а..
<artus> GeniEwgen, и во флеше 1080 аж со свистом )
<GeniEwgen> <artus> что за железо
<artus> GeniEwgen, старое, e6500 и 8600gt вроде как
<GeniEwgen> <artus> норм, уменя 2й комп чуть мощнее
<GeniEwgen> e7500@3400 gtx8600
<GeniEwgen> q6600@3200 palit sonic platinum gtx570 1280
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, http://habrahabr.ru/qa/7832/#answer_33461 :)
<[Raiden]> тогда 1. не знаю как называется у меня плазмойд, можешь посмотреть в муоне или что там у тебя для пакетов, всё что есть с weather . 2. на панель в общем-то можно добавлять те же плазмойды что и на стол, вот то что сча покажу называется plasma-widget-yawp:
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0508/h_1336481511_3080761_bfb4d4d210.png
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: nt,t )
<[Raiden]> тебе
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: старое. Сейчас Openvz после того как першли на новые ядра 6-го редхата стало поинтересней
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, ага, ну тогда имеет смысл поигратся
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: если для себя не на продажу то lxc
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: кстати, если ставить как кубнунту-десктоп, то у тебя ещё и оформление груба и загрузки посеняется. Будет такое, сероватое с бегущими точками.
<[Raiden]> м*
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: у меня вся анимация при загрузке отключена. Строки загрузки идут
<[Raiden]> ясно
<gdane> всем привет
<gdane> это нормально что в убунту 12.04 network manager в топе?
<gdane> он жред до 100 процентов цпу
<[Raiden]> я думаю что нет. Но могу ошибаться :)
<gdane> так а чем лечить?
<andrex> gnome-config-daemon должен быть в топе жрать 100 цпу и 400мб рам)
<[Raiden]> ))
<andrex> удали нм
<[Raiden]> какие страсти вы рассказываете.
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: виджет что надо, а просто искал его в установщике виджетов ,а не через менеджер установок
<gdane> ну как вариант, дааа
<gdane> удалить его
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: там в свойствах ест ькомпакт виев для панели, если надо
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ага я уже покрутил
<[v-8]_jupiter> сделал как нравится
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: надо поглядеть как плазмоиды писать, у меня есть пару идей
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[Raiden]> на разных языках можно как скрипты так и бинарники. Подробней уже без меня, я юзер.
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну я обычно связку python+pyqt4
<[Raiden]> на этом можно вроде
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как то с C++ не подружился, не востребован у нас в Харькове
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем подавай дешовую разработку(
<gdane1> такс если кому интересно - http://vasilisc.com/dns_ubuntu1204
<gdane1> из-за dns резолвера нетворк манагер был постоянно в топе
<gdane1> Не хочу локальный резолвер у себя. Как отключить dnsmasq?.
<gdane1> В /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf закомментируйте dns=dnsmasq строку и sudo restart network-manager.
<gdane1> после рестарта из топа он свалил
<gdane1> как бэ на домашней машине я не вижу смысла в локальном резолвере
<gdane1> поправьте если я не прав
<[Raiden]> учтем. Но я не буду чего-бо переделывать пока не наткнусь на проблему
<[Raiden]> либо*
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я вообще сразу network-manager удаляю.)
<[Raiden]> я так дедал долгое время и мой статичный инет настраивается в пару команд раз и навсегда без него, но сча он у меня работает.
<gdane1> вот прям щас мне лениво копаться в конфигах
<andrex> ралетался
<artus> все на посадку зайти не может)
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: я заметил что этот виджет yawp добавил себя и в свойства трея. Т.е. можно включать его там если надо.
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0508/h_1336483510_6519691_b9caf5699c.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: угу, а как сделать панель плоской , как у тебя?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как в mcedit в буфер X11 скопировать?
<[Raiden]> у тебя просто другая тема плазмы\стола. системсеттингс - внешний вид рабочего стола - темы стола. Там их сколько-то будет в списке и кнопака загрузить с веб.
<[Raiden]> моя зовется produkt и скачана таким образом.
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: м мц никак, если речь про консоле ,то надо выделить удерживая шифт и не отпуская шифт нажать пкм
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: с консоли я знаю как , а вот с mcedit не получается
<[Raiden]> у меня получается. вид выделения будет белый, если с шифтом, потом пкс+шифт , копировать
<[Raiden]> хотя можно и без пкм, будет в том буфере который по среденму клику
<[Raiden]> в иксах есть 2 буфера
<IlyaLevin> так все таки как вернуть нормальное отображение Thunderbird в апплет уведомлений?
<IlyaLevin> Evolution не установлен
<[Raiden]> кстати, некоторые бутаются, т.к. их два. И в кедах по умолчанию идет иконка в трей  - klipper , там ест ьфункция обьединить в один
<[Raiden]> путаются*
<[Raiden]> IlyaLevin: юнити?
<IlyaLevin> да
<[Raiden]> я им не пользуюсь, может это как-то поможет http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=94231.0
<[Raiden]> вот чего-то ещё http://www.techgarten.com/ubuntu/replace-evolution-thunderbird-completely-ubuntu/
<[v-8]_jupiter> Есть какаято консольная утилита которая выдает при сравнении 2-х файлов  true или false в зависимости от результата.
<[v-8]_jupiter> хочу в скрипте что бы если файлы одинаковы то ничего не далало, если разные то переписывало
<[Raiden]> файлы текстовые или бинарыне?
<[v-8]_jupiter> текстовые
<[v-8]_jupiter> diff выдает вроде только различия (
<[Raiden]> я такой утилиты не знаю, но вижу 2 выхода. Можно использовать diff и проверять ег оerrorlevel (exit code) в башскрипте или делать контрольную сумму 2 файлов и потом простой иф на баше для сравнения.
<[Raiden]> можешь и напитонить ) наверняка есть либа или функции для подсчета крк + сравнение.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та видмо прийдется
<[v-8]_jupiter> filecmp)
<[v-8]_jupiter> python либа
<[Raiden]> на баше могло бы быть как-то так
<[Raiden]> x=$(md5sum ${1})
<[Raiden]> y=$(md5sum ${2})
<[Raiden]> if [ "$x" != "$y" ];then echo false ; else echo true ;fi
<[Raiden]> если с дифф , то надо проверять $? равно 0 или нет.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как то накладно каждый раз считать суммы , оно будет проверять каждый час
<[v-8]_jupiter> а там файлов пару сотен
<[Raiden]> ну, может быть сверять строки диффом быстрей, я не в курсе. )
<IlyaLevin> хм.. А не проще гитом это делать?
<IlyaLevin> Я конечно, может и извращенец, но задачка больно похожа на контроль версий
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем задача состоит в чем. Есть порядка 300 поддоменов и постоянно количество увеличивается, нужно в корень каждого поддомена ложить нужный robots.txt и проверять каждый час , если поменялся то переписываем на нужный
<IlyaLevin> аа.. Вот оно что
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хотел идеологически правильно подойти что бы на bash было, но видимо будет удобней на python
<IlyaLevin> имхо, я бы в xml-ке хранил md5 суммы файлов на разных поддоменах, и просто по крону сравнивал бы.
<IlyaLevin> robots.txt файлик небольшой, при всем желании
<[v-8]_jupiter> более того robots.txt может отсутствовать и тогда нужно создавать новый и заполнять его
<IlyaLevin> ну заполнение это дело вообще нехитрое, если есть шаблон.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну а
<[v-8]_jupiter> *да
<IlyaLevin> Т.е. Алгоритм получается такой:
<IlyaLevin> 1. Идем по поддоменам
<IlyaLevin> 2. Смотрим есть ли файлик
<[v-8]_jupiter> Стой
<IlyaLevin> м?
<[v-8]_jupiter> еше один момент еорень сайта не всегда по шаблону находится
<[v-8]_jupiter> поэтому видимо еще apache конфинг надо проверять
<IlyaLevin> не обязательно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну не будешь же ложить во все каталоги
<IlyaLevin> если хранить md5 нужные в xml или в БД, то туда же можно записать и корневой путь поддомена
<IlyaLevin> если поддоменов 300, я бы базу сделал
<IlyaLevin> наверняка она уже есть, надо же как-то ими управлять
<[Raiden]> есть специальынй крон для вызова дейсвий если файл изменился
<[Raiden]> А с дифф будет как-то так
<[Raiden]> diff /etc/fstab /etc/hosts >/dev/null
<[Raiden]> if [ "$?" != "0" ];then echo false ;fi
<[Raiden]> incron кажется звался.
<IlyaLevin> народ, у меня мысля другая,  почему бы после создания не снимать с файла права на запись для пользователя?
<IlyaLevin> Оставлять только на чтение.
<IlyaLevin> Тогда и сверять не придется.
<[Raiden]> ну, если нету задачи ег оизменять, то гуд )
<IlyaLevin> это, конечно, некошерное вмешательство в условие задачи, но пуркуа па?
<[Raiden]> можно даже поконкретней записи лишить, если экст, с помошью chattr
<IlyaLevin> так собственно задача, кажется, в том, чтобы файлы создавались и не менялись.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Когда ставится по крону какая то CMS или розвертывается площадка то она создает свой robots.txt и тогда нужно его переписать
<IlyaLevin> Или через fstab
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем уже половина python скрипта готова)
<IlyaLevin> ну вот тот робот перезаписывать
<IlyaLevin> в общем, идей мы тебе нагенерили столько, что на пять таких задач хватит)
<[Raiden]> вот поэтмоу я и не стал его учить. Прикладной софт функциональынй типа аудиоплейера или сложнее на питоне мне как юзеру не нравится - тормозит, а для автоматизации на баше напишешь быстрее.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Хотя, питон ещё годится для написания виджетов или прог типа твикеров, где скорость не особо нужна, редкий вывод инфы или ожидание пока юзер галку поставить
<[v-8]_jupiter> нагавнокодить на любом языке можно что бы тормозил)
<[Raiden]> согласен )
<[Raiden]> чиста в теории ,экст4 хранит контрольную сумму журнальных данных и если файл изменился то наверное изменился и журнал.
<[Raiden]> но я незнаю как э
<[Raiden]> то получить и возможно брежу
<[Raiden]> )
<IlyaLevin> вообще у файла в жернале есть такой параметр как время последнего изменения
<[Raiden]> ну так вообще просто. Правда не гарантирует что содержимое другое )
<[Raiden]> можно ещё смотреть как туда записывается. Если меняется только последняя строка, то можно сравнивать только её.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот это пошла генерация идей))
<Onkeltem> Меня этот Хром с Флешем - просто задрал. Постоянно куда-то теряется и теряется flashplayer 11, который я уже раз 20 ставил, и остается только 10, кривая версия
<IlyaLevin> это называется дело было вечером, делать было нечего
<Onkeltem> Что за дела, кто-нибудь знает?
<artus> Onkeltem, все путем , никаких проблем :)
<Onkeltem> artus: ты его как ставил?
<artus> эмм, да вроде как из реп стоит
<artus> Onkeltem, просто отруби в хроме все остальные флеши, их там обычно штуки 3 одновременно пытаются работать
<Onkeltem> artus: у меня там 1 версия только - 10-ка. Я её вырубал, так как после установки adobe-flashplugin или flashplugin-installer (я не понимаю зачем их 2 вообще), появлялась 11-я версия
<Onkeltem> artus: еще вчера там она была, а сегодня - опять осталась только 10-я
<artus> Onkeltem, а чем тебе 11й флеш неугодил?
<Onkeltem> Сейчас переустановил эти два пакета, что обычно помогало, однако 11-й не появилось
<artus> 12я убунта чтоль?
<Onkeltem> artus: я как раз его и хочу, так как 10-я у меня вообще не работает
<Onkeltem> нет, 11.10 пока
<artus> странно, чего там надо сломать чтоб флеш то не работал
<Onkeltem> Люди, объясните мне пожалуйста, зачем всё это: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/975886/  ?
<Onkeltem> Судя по всему это взаимоисключающие вещи?
<Onkeltem> adobe-flashplugin и flashplugin-installer
<artus> N: Не удалось найти пакет adobe-flashplugin :D
<artus> так что незнаю зачем оно )
<Onkeltem> artus: а как определить, что лишнее? :)
<Onkeltem> artus: реально, это не какие-то левые репы ведь, так? Вроде оба - официальных
<artus> Onkeltem, да все там лишнее , нонфрии ставь и будет тебе счастье
<UNIm95> Onkeltem: adobe-flashplugin -- вроде метапакет для браузеров. flashplugin-installer для скачивания апдейтов с офф сайта флеша
<Onkeltem> artus: репу нонфри?
<artus> в основных должно быть
<artus> Onkeltem, ну или стянуть с оффсайта и руками разложить по нужным местам
<Onkeltem> artus: ага, еще бы разобраться что для хрома является нужным местом...
<Onkeltem> UNIm95: а есть еще оказывается flashplugin-downloader
<UNIm95> Onkeltem: включай все репозитории и не парься. после поставь ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Onkeltem> UNIm95: я не совсем понял, что значит все, и как включить ubuntu-restricted-extras -  у меня его просто нет нигде. Я на Ubuntu 11.10
<artus> Onkeltem, достаточно по мозиловским местам разложить
<UNIm95>  Onkeltem: софтинка источники приложений. там отметь галочками все репозитории
<Onkeltem> У меня сейчас вопрос стоит - как сделать в Хроме флеш 11. И я вижу 3 пакета в офф репах: flashplugin-downloader, flashplugin-installer, adobe-flashplugin - и не могу понять зачем они все :)
<skai-falkorr> чечекакче
<Onkeltem> UNIm95: да итак все отмечены
<artus> эмм, а куда в хроме собсно все настройки то выпилили?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: флеш людям жизнь портит
<skai-falkorr> baronos: аааа
<artus> в 19.0.1084.41 beta который
<Onkeltem> baronos: нигавари а
<skai-falkorr> artus: эммм... chrome://flags?
<baronos> Onkeltem: у меня в системе вообще флеша нет, только тот который в хроме идет и все, ничего не теряется не падает :)
<artus> skai-falkorr, не, тама где плагины рулятцо
<baronos> chrome://chrome-urls/
<artus> чето я раз в 2 недели залезаю в настройеи браузеров и офигиваю
<artus> baronos, это изврат)
<artus> Onkeltem, http://itmages.ru/image/view/511181/71535801 туда вобщем совать
<Onkeltem> artus: спасибо!
<artus> вобщем были настройки где лулились подключенные модули, сейчас найти не могу, пичаль )
<baronos> chrome://plugins/
<Onkeltem> artus: поставилось само. Снёс пьюрджем все эти пакеты, поставил только flashplugin-installer. Из хрома исчезла 10-ка (вообще), и теперь стоит 11
<artus> baronos, ога, оно самое
<Onkeltem> artus: а включи на той странице details - у тебя сколько флешей сейчас хром видит?
 * Onkeltem идет дальше изучать SketchUp
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/511182/20ff7c7e
<artus> Onkeltem, а скетч няяшка
<artus> Onkeltem, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%82%20%D1%81%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B0.jpg
<Onkeltem> artus: http://sketchup.google.com/intl/en/download/plugins.html - видел это? Не пробовал ставить?
<artus> Onkeltem, ты его в вайне гоняеш?
<Onkeltem> artus: мне интересно, есть в скетче (или среди плагинов) что-то для красивого рендеринга
<Onkeltem> вроде как на странице с плагинами есть категория Фотораелистичного рендеринга....
<artus> Onkeltem, врей же
<Onkeltem> artus: ага, в вайне. Через winetricks ставил
<Onkeltem> artus: это в скетче сделано?????
<artus> Onkeltem, это да
<Onkeltem> афффигеть
<artus> Onkeltem, причем это не лучший рендер :)
<Onkeltem> artus: надо изучать-изучать. Вкусняшка то какая
<Onkeltem> artus: хм, и что, он из коробки умеет так рендерить, или надо ставить плагины, или вообще Pro покупать?
<artus> Onkeltem, рендеры для скетча есть , ща гляну по закромам на предмет ссылок
<fresh_fm> есть какой нибудь клиент для локальной сети?
<andrex> клиент чего?
<artus> Onkeltem, pm
<fresh_fm> есть программа на виндовс "чат комфорт" в нее ввожу chat.homelane.me  и захожу в чат
<andrex> Trix
<andrex> Pidgin
<fresh_fm> как бы хомелайн это сервер   . ну естественно логин пароль и "ентр"
<artus> fresh_fm, комфорт в вайне аж со свистом бегает
<fresh_fm> да у меня есть пингвин. но в нем не пойму где настроики вводить
<UNIm95> fresh_fm о_О что может быть проще?
<fresh_fm> да у меня трафик маленькии... проблемма 200мб. качать для вайн
<[Raiden]> энлардж юр траффик
<andrex> ну дык, по тойже локалке скинь
<[Raiden]> навеяло
<fresh_fm> у меня ее нет
<andrex> а нафига тебе чат?
<andrex> сам с собой говорить будеш
<fresh_fm> у меня на винде стоит. я захожу . а в линухе не могу
<[Raiden]> ищи прогарммы котоыре работают тут или на разных платформах. либо качай вайн, ставь виртуалку, отказывайся от линукс - по вкусу.
<fresh_fm> а что пингвин не возможно настроить7
<fresh_fm> ?
<[Raiden]> что за пингвин?
<fresh_fm> pidgin
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: че может быть plasma-desktop 100% ядра жрет
<UNIm95> fresh_fm не пингвин а пиДЖин
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: Хм
<fresh_fm> ну по сути вобще это пингвин
<fresh_fm> даже морда пингвина на ярлыке
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: я не знаю. Плазмойды как бы в том же процессе работают, может 1 из них косячит, но у меня вроде ок
<UNIm95>  fresh_fm в бан тебя. это почтовый голубь а не пингвин
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: это виджет погоды
<[Raiden]> у меня такого эффекта нет.
<fresh_fm>  UNIm95: да по баробану кто он вобще есть.... крыльев не видно значит пингвин
<[Raiden]> я наверное заговоренный ) Правда я ег ов трей перенес как говорил выше.
<andrex> fresh_fm: фиг знает, зависит какой протокол у чата, и вабще много отчего
<UNIm95> artus:  выдай ему войс
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: удалил и заново повесил, нету загрузки
<andrex> и мене))
<artus> @kick fresh_fm ну раз по барабану ...
<UNIm95> artus: спс
<artus> а чего вы тут спор уже развели ?
<[Raiden]> ну, может он и косячный. Я его сам впервые заюзал сегодня. Если что, в репах есть как минимум ещё 1 плазмойд погоды. И я видел какие-то на кде-луке.
<UNIm95> artus: пиджина называть пингвином
<UNIm95> + ему хотелось настроить част комфор в пиджине
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0508/h_1336490926_8083346_ad084af13c.png
<[Raiden]> такая смотрелка процессов тут по ctrl+esc  ,если что
<[v-8]_jupiter> htop привычней
<[Raiden]> да, он хорош )
<GeniEwgen> <artus> я сделал согласно этого мануала http://ubuntusur.org/blog/server/3.html - виртуальные хосты работают, но не работает апач файлик выдает в юраузер заместо странички.
<GeniEwgen> <artus> сам посмотри http://nnov.dyndns.org/index.html и http://nnov.dyndns.org/index.php
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen: пхп в системе установлен?
<GeniEwgen> php5-fpm  - не то как я понимаю да?
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen: кажись apt-get install php php5
<UNIm95> и все подтянется
<GeniEwgen> нет php
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen php5
<UNIm95> php в центоси
<GeniEwgen> <UNIm95> php5 стоит
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen ты пользуешься dyndns. там часом нет кнопки включения транспорта php?
<GeniEwgen> раньше работало но под виндой
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: я говорил про погоду и карту в настройках валлпаперов. За это отвечает как выяснилось пакет  plasma-wallpapers-addons. Там помимо цвета и картинок ещё около 8 вариантов валлпаперов появится.
<GeniEwgen> dyndns получает у меня модем-> дальше виртуальным сервером на 80й порт на ip сервера
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen:   http://nnov.dyndns.org/index.php у меня не найдено
<GeniEwgen> File not found.
<GeniEwgen> nfr&
<GeniEwgen> так?
<UNIm95> да
<GeniEwgen> таки у меня так( хоть файл лежит в директории
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen: а что там  в этом файлике?
<UNIm95> и покажи лог апача
<GeniEwgen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/975996/
<GeniEwgen> апача нет, есть nginx
<[Raiden]> для настройки динднс тут, надо поставить ddclient пакет, если что
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen:открой файл таким методом tail -f /var /log/apache2/*.errors  нажми пару раз ентер и зайди еще раз на страницу http://nnov.dyndns.org/index.php
<GeniEwgen> у меня PHP 5.3, Nginx и PHP-fpm наn Ubuntu #
<GeniEwgen> tail: невозможно открыть «/log/apache2/*.errors» для чтения: Нет такого файла или каталога
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen в смысле там файл должен содержать слово errors
<UNIm95> точно названия не помню
<GeniEwgen> у меня не апач
<UNIm95>  GeniEwgen:  у nginx тоже есть файлик с ошибками
<UNIm95> *лог-файл
<GeniEwgen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/976001/
<[Raiden]> у динднс homelinux.net подходящий по названию домен )
<GeniEwgen> вот лог nginx http://paste.ubuntu.com/976004/
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen: ищет какой-то файл /favicon.ico
<GeniEwgen> создал ему favicon.ico
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen: сейчас какая ошибка
<sharikoff> GeniEwgen: ты опять тут?
<sharikoff> я те вчера 2 ссылки дал
<UNIm95> sharikoff: он все еще тут
<sharikoff> тупо надо было скопировать
<UNIm95> можешь мне их кинуть?
<sharikoff> да уже закрыл
<sharikoff> щас найду
<sharikoff> http://blog.ludovf.net/configure-nginx-to-proxy-virtual-hosts-to-apache/
<sharikoff> рас
<sharikoff> двас
<sharikoff> http://server-tuning.info/nginx/apache-frontend.html
<GeniEwgen> последние ошибки nginx http://paste.pro/5149410 - ребята у меня нет апача так как я делал по ману http://ubuntusur.org/blog/server/3.html
<UNIm95> sharikoff: так он в тупо неверно это настроил?
<sharikoff> GeniEwgen: что такое No such file or directory
<sharikoff> вот скажи мне в чем сила брат
<sharikoff> а сила в переводчике
<sharikoff> если сам не допираешь
<GeniEwgen> <sharikoff> GeniEwgen: что такое No such file or directory - нет файла в данной директории
<GeniEwgen> хотя он есть)
<sharikoff> праильно
<sharikoff> значит забыл слеш или файл не так называется
<GeniEwgen> я создал test.php - всеравно таже ожибка
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Весело
<GeniEwgen> судя по этому мануалу http://ubuntusur.org/blog/server/3.html - должен работать php
<GeniEwgen> но он не работает да и к томужеи файл не находит. не index.php не test.php хотя я указываю полностью адресс
<sharikoff> по ипу находит?
<GeniEwgen> chmod 666 (777) не помог
<[v-8]_jupiter> GeniEwgen: ты на админа учишься?
<GeniEwgen> Ветеринарный врач
<sharikoff> круто
<[v-8]_jupiter> Дык заплати ты деньги человеку который настроит
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я думаю много не попросят
<sharikoff> котов значит это..
<[v-8]_jupiter> Каждый должен делать свое дело
<GeniEwgen> localhost/index.php - таже ошибка. Я не то что не хочу платить, я хочу изучить, это для меня хобби.
<[v-8]_jupiter> GeniEwgen: если изучить иди читай , тебе вон сколько ссылок дали
<UNIm95>  GeniEwgen:  если хобби то юзай апач
<UNIm95> nginx не очень с php работает
<GeniEwgen> у меня несколько образований. На данный момент еще получил и практкую уже полтора года как Электромонтер по ремонту и обслуживаню электрооборудования напряжением до 1000 вольт и выше
<sharikoff> круто
<GeniEwgen> я их прочитал - зашел в тупик, незнаю что елть
<sharikoff> а я инженер по эксплуатации беспилотных летательных аппаратов и двигательных систем
<GeniEwgen> Очень интересно!
<[v-8]_jupiter> GeniEwgen: выше писал чо делать.
<GeniEwgen> но я уже стар для этого
<UNIm95> я радиотехник-студент. реально админ
<sharikoff> диплом на закрытую тему =)
<sharikoff> тоже админ
<GeniEwgen> <[v-8]_jupiter> GeniEwgen: выше писал чо делать. - что делать? апач не хочу - грузит проц
<UNIm95> sharikoff: кстати на диплом тоже хочу беспилотник сделать
<UNIm95> sharikoff: квадрокоптер
<[Raiden]> сча наверное это попсовая тема
<sharikoff> UNIm95: elfxb njkmrj vjue gj;tkfnm
<sharikoff> удачи только могу пожелать и не пуха
<[v-8]_jupiter> GeniEwgen: прочитать, если всетаки тупик , погуглить, если не ясно снова то обратится к человеку котоырй сделает и обьяснить (бесплатно или платно)
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen для твоего сайта(домашнего) нагрузка небольшая будет
<UNIm95> sharikoff: спасибо. интеллект сложновато будет
<[Raiden]> надо что бы ещё по земле ползало ) Вдруг воздух будут отслеживать )
<UNIm95> скорее всего будет с постоянным  удалённым управлением
<sharikoff> все просто
<sharikoff> надо сделать четкий алгоритм и облечь его в команды =)
<sharikoff> ваш К.О
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> фска бэдблоки лечит же?
<UNIm95>  sharikoff: рисунок_про_то_как_легко_и_быстро_нарисовать_сову.png
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> *на сколько я знаю - нет.
<shenmue> тогда зачем я отмантировал раздел и гоняю фска на сдб1 ?
<GeniEwgen> последний вопрос - почему по тому мануалу не работает php5.3
<artus> GeniEwgen, а у тя по любому мануалу ничего не работает :D
<shenmue> =)
<[Raiden]> если есть беды и что-то нечитается, надо искать софт который всячески читает много попыток, что бы скорпировать что надо. А что бы больше туда не писалось, надо читать про команду badblocks и про то как её вывод передать mkfs
<[Raiden]> имхо
<GeniEwgen> <artu> гдето я недокрутил
<sharikoff> http://habrahabr.ru/post/54649/
<GeniEwgen> еслиб знал где - сюда пришел бы помогать а не спрашивать
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen: nginx хреново с php работает. как прокся для апача, который хорошо работает с пхп, nginx замечателен
<sharikoff> сравни в мане и у себя
<GeniEwgen> хорошо - дай ман рабочий - согрешу и поставлю апач
<sharikoff> http://server-tuning.info/nginx/apache-frontend.html
<sharikoff> это третий раз
<artus> а учитывая что ему там тупо апача с головой , то непонятны все эти поползновения )
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/ru/vhosts/
<artus> sharikoff, андрюш, ему на 2х голововом монстре, на 8ми гигах рама крутить вордпресик для патка хостов в сутки, к чему спрашивается ему здался нгинкс )
<artus> *я
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ну хочет человек
<sharikoff> пусть будет
<shenmue> хм бэдблокс даже в ос есть
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> да уж, в ос убунту есть всё.
<GeniEwgen> оптимизация еще никому не повредила, а nginx нужен для того чтобы работал на 100% загруженном проце. samba+bf2rw кушают очень мого
<shenmue> хотя толку то. ну насканит. а чт сделает то?
<sharikoff> http://cloud.iortpc.ru тоже как бы не гугл =)
<artus> GeniEwgen, ммм, нифига не кушають окромя канала
<sharikoff> однако там все фурычит в паре =)
<UNIm95>  GeniEwgen nginx нужен при посещении более 100к уникальных коннектов в сутки!
<artus> sharikoff, это ты себе поднял таки?
<sharikoff> artus: угу
<sharikoff> щас пригодился
<artus> 3й?
<UNIm95>  GeniEwgenу тебя хотя бы 100 человек хороших друзей наберётся?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: цель программы - выдать номера блоков. Вопрос в том, что ты с ними будешь делать. Самое простое, обойти эти блоки с помощью мкфс, либо пересоздать разделы так, что бы обойти диапазон.
<sharikoff> я на работе позаливаю потом на лабах по цискам сливаю
<sharikoff> artus: я незнаю чесно
<artus> UNIm95, 100 маловато)) ооочень маловато для дакого конфига железа даже для неоптимизированого апача
<shenmue> [Raiden] ладно. в пилиции разберуться
<artus> sharikoff, да я вот тоже думаю воткнуть чтоль для помойки на серв
<UNIm95> artus: я только что объяснил человеку что бы он не мучался с  nginx
<[Raiden]> ))
<UNIm95> и почему
<artus> UNIm95, да ему с утра обясняем это ) не верит)
<UNIm95> artus да? тогда в маны его
<GeniEwgen> у других nginx работает а у меня нет
<GeniEwgen> нее nginx работает а php ет
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen: use apache Luke!
<artus> GeniEwgen, http://nginx.org/ru/ топай изучай, нефиг тут флуд не по теме разводить)
<UNIm95> GeniEwgen: специально для тебя КАПСОМ: NGINX ХРЕНОВО С PHP РАБОТАЕТ
<sharikoff> GeniEwgen:не слушай их
<sharikoff> пили нгинкс
<sharikoff> умным будешь =)
<GeniEwgen> www.rabotki.net - там nginx очень хорошо работает
<sharikoff> всмысле впо теме
<vamadir> жесть не мог 2 дня соединение настроить на винде. Аказываеться порот на сервак убунту 8000
<vamadir> *порт
<vamadir> так... Народ что у нас по 12.04? стейбл? или так себе?
<artus> еще как так себе
<vamadir> нда...
<vamadir> не ахти
<[Raiden]> если будеш ьвдумчиво выберать софт и де, то будет работать
<[Raiden]> ))
<vamadir> ну хочется все и сразу :)
<vamadir> хотя такое даже на винде не прокатит
<artus> vamadir, ога, круглыми сутками сидеть крутить кеды) или по пол дня думать как же развернуть окно то на весь экран :D
<[Raiden]> у меня пока нету негатива какого-либо. Но знаю тех кто полвоилд косяки. У кого-то старая видюха от интел завелась после смены ядра например.
<[Raiden]> половил*
<UNIm95> когда mate в поставку убунты включат?
<vamadir> эм.. вобщем понятно.
<shenmue> мэйт в мяте есть по дефолту
<shenmue> а в убе кстати тоже. гном панель поставить ната
<UNIm95> shenmue: мне нужен чистый гном2. хоть и переименованный
<shenmue> а мэйт не гном2
<UNIm95> shenmue:  orly? парни там тупо все переименовывают
<vamadir> народ а есть возможность как нить из ubuntu адроид сделать? или портировать приложения от андроида?
<shenmue> vamadir http://goo.gl/1gpci
<vamadir> shenmue: а не льзя ли полную ссылку? а то в китае гугл работает криво.
<shenmue> в поиске вбей запуск андроид приложений в убунту
<baronos> почему кириллица в ссылках идет %50%12 и так далее?
<artus> не идет )))
<baronos> стоит :D
<artus> baronos, в ff лечитцо, в хроме - не помню
<[Raiden]> как победить в фф?
<artus> мм, ща
<baronos> мне не лечить, а узнать надо, это кириллица в кодировку какую то меняется или как?
<baronos> и в какую она меняется?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> коды символов наверное, в утф
<artus> [Raiden], http://linsovet.com/firefox-show-cyrillic-links
<[Raiden]> спс
<artus> http://linsovet.com/pdnsd-setup кстати тоже гуд
<[Raiden]> я юзал его некоторое время.
<artus> хотя у меня и так ответ максимум 8 msec, а в среднем 1-2 , так что мне видать ненадо :)
<[Raiden]> там почти всегда 0мс. Но я ставил из-за того что днс провайдера отваливался переодически
<artus> [Raiden], гугловские же )
<[Raiden]> я тогда не знал )
<[Raiden]> а может и небыло
<shenmue> мда... давно кирилица в опера работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> давно. Еще до того как с нее слез
<artus> ifconfig | convert label:@- ip.png  <--- приколюшка
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> http://riocraft.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/ip.png =)
<shenmue> [Raiden] всё же ланселот меню удобнее
<[Raiden]> я уж привык к дефолтному. И вообще не часто пользуюсь им кроме первой закладки с избранным.
<[Raiden]> чаще альт+ф2 или значки в икон-онли таскбаре
<artus> shenmue, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/ya.png мегаизврат :)
<shenmue> ыыыыы
<shenmue> дмесдж что ли?
<artus> сислог
<[Raiden]> чего-то у тебя там сегфолтится.
<shenmue> ты строчку скопируй
<[Raiden]> а сегфолты это не только ошибки в софте, но и в железе\раб мывает
<artus> :D
<[Raiden]> рам*
<shenmue> у тебя там на тысяча триста сорок пиксееле фигня какая то
<artus> [Raiden], то все подлый вайн виноват :D не даеть скротом сделать скрин если случайно на него тыцяеш
<baronos> а как можно в консоли перевести скажем слово "Собака" в эти %1%2%3 ?))
<shenmue> а что с потоком любопытно. скажем с компиляцией как он логи конвертить будет
<artus> вернее яенитя офигивает когда так подло прерывають процес криноделанья
<artus> 8я
<artus> *z
<artus> shenmue, оно вывод в терминал выхватывает по ходу
<artus> shenmue, вобщем на пинге потренируйся) только рамки задай пингу то
<shenmue> top | convert label:@- ip.png не пашет
<artus> shenmue, топ тоже умеет ограничиватся , ток я не помню как
<artus> shenmue, бессконечный поток оно тебе и не запишет
<[Raiden]> я не очень понял как вайн или скрот причасны к сегфолтам зенити, ну ды ладно )
<artus> [Raiden], молча причасны img=$(scrot -s  '%Y-%m-%d--%s_$wx$h_scrot.png' -e  'cp $f /home/artus/images/$f  && itmages-upload $f && rm -f $f')
<artus> zenity --info --text $img
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<artus> вот пытается запуститцо скриншотилка, и обламывается, а зенити ее так ждала , ну и падает естесно )
<artus> [Raiden], а ты прям пытаешся у меня сегфолты найти? :D
<[Raiden]> Я не пытаюсь, они отчетливо видны
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> ну да, и появляютцо то не просто так ))
<artus> в отличии от кед )
<[Raiden]> в моих логах нету
<artus> да я ж не спорю) у тебя все хорошо ну и ладно )
<[Raiden]> ну как-то так.
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0508/h_1336499067_8371172_939b900564.png - мой костыль к шотилке, я просто добавил к пнг открввание в проге от итмажес и она доступна из шотилки
<shenmue> у тебю там на камере трупы в холле
<shenmue> хреновый из тебя охранник
<artus> [Raiden], делать скрин, потом выберать область, смысл? выбрал чего отскринить, получил ссылку )
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> не либра http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33793
<shenmue> опять велосипед =(
<[Raiden]> мне вспомнилась фраза: третий не лишний, третий запасной.
<shenmue> нас было двое и кто то предал
<shenmue> мне это вспомнилось
<shenmue> artus чоу еще интересного есть?
<shenmue> ps -eo pmem,ppid,comm | sort -k 1 -r | head -11 | tail -10   у меня в запасе. десяток жруших память процессов
<vamadir> народ кто нить пробывал Linux Live USB Creator ( LiLi ) ??? что то читаю, какой то он меша крутой. на все может сделать лайв юсб.  И винду и убунту и дебиан и тд.
<andrex> я, работает вроде
<shenmue> http://mintlinux.ru/blogs/val-s-blog/multizagruzochnaja-fleshka-na-chetyre-distribyutiva.html на vamadir
<shenmue> унетбутин наше всё
<baronos> я так заливал на флешку cat image.iso > /dev/sdb && sync  :D
<baronos> только sync правда не заюзал тогда
<vamadir> хм... ну мне если честно инетерсно про винду.
<shenmue> про винду не тот канал
<[Raiden]> на хомсайте читай или пробуй
<vamadir> я имею ввиду созать юсб лайв инсталл из под убунты
<vamadir> с виндой
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/976332/ во скрипт
<shenmue> надо в башрц всех дистров пихать
<[Raiden]> vamadir: А ты уверен что эта прогармма прод линукс?
<[Raiden]> под*
<[Raiden]> тут хотят что бы я скачал exe http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<vamadir> блин
<vamadir> точно
<vamadir> винда
<vamadir> :(
<[Raiden]> если речь про вин7 и надо создать из линукс, используй dd
<vamadir> придется извращаться с юнетбутином
<andrex> shenmue: мой алгоритм действий круче: 1 разобраться самому 2 почитать маны  3погуглить 4 написать на форум 5 спросить у кого то 6 подумать почему не допёрло сразу
<vamadir> идея создать загрузочную влефку с убунту. вин7. андроид4-х86
<vamadir> еще бы хр запихать....Хотя .. хр уже мамонт
<andrex> vamadir: http://ubuntism.ru/2011/03/multisystem2/
<shenmue> egrep -ioam1 '[a-z0-9]{8}' /dev/urandom =)
<andrex> генератор паролей)
<vamadir> andrex: то что надо
<shenmue> скрипт нашел для смены перепутанного текста раскладкой
<shenmue> baronos:
<baronos> shenmue: давай его)
<shenmue> http://habrahabr.ru/post/120502/
<[Raiden]> у меня где-то был такой скрипт для квирка
<UNIm95> черт на #debian-ru почти нет людей
<Nor8> Дебиан вопросов не вызывает ))
<[Raiden]> у них канал debian-russian в кой8
<rekcuFniarB> Хы
<[Raiden]> но там секта
<[Raiden]> хотя бывало дело отвечали
<UNIm95> черт а как в пиджине несколько кодировок держать?
<UNIm95> на один аккаунт?
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе. Знаю что так можно в квирке и вичате
<UNIm95> народ меня нормально видно?
<UNIm95> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<andrex> да нормально
<UNIm95>  andrex: спс
<andrex> UNIm95: Sergey_IT должен знать, но отвечать не обязан
<andrex> UNIm95: на руснете есть ещё дебиановский чан)
<UNIm95> andrex: rus.net ? там он достаточно живой?
<andrex> незнаю
<UNIm95> andrex хотя бы сайт уточни.
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]  ты прав там секта
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95>  [Raiden] причем молчаливая секта
<andrex> я даже сервера ихние не помню, поменялось там всё
<andrex> irc.utf8.rusnet.org.ru
<UNIm95>  andrex:ладно забей
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: а что ты хотел спросить по дебиану?
<[Raiden]> у нас тут парочка есть...
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  ждать mate в дебиане или нет. вроде на #debian сказали что нет. так как нет майнтейнера. и тут же возник вопрос как стать майнтейнером для пакета.
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> я бы расчитывал на нет или очень не скоро.
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: или в убунте то же самое можно сделать?
<[Raiden]> под убунту на ппа есть мате и по д11.10 и под 12.04
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: а что бы в main протолкнуть?
<[Raiden]> в майне я не думаю что будет
<UNIm95> почему?
<[Raiden]> ну просто предчуствие. У нас в майне нету например тринити - форка кде3
<[Raiden]> которому уже пара лет+-
<[Raiden]> с чего бы там быть мате
<[Raiden]> может когда перейдут на гтк3 ,тогда появится
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: скорее рак на горе свистнет и из г3 сделают нормального гнома
<[Raiden]> ну, мне уже всеравно. теперь это ваша проблема. Я убежал на кде
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  я по пробовал кде4. не понравилось
<[Raiden]> бывает...
<UNIm95> особенно резкое выжирание 50% оперативы без ничего
<[Raiden]> ты можешь тогда использовать гном3 фоллбэк в 12.04
<[Raiden]> его немного побравили что бы нормально выглядело
<[Raiden]> п*
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: не то=(
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: а сколько у тебя рам?
<[Raiden]> у меня просто в виртуалке есть  несколько 32битных кед и все после загрузки едят около 300мб
<shenmue> райден на столько любит кде что аж на виртуалках его гоняет
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: это на 12.04? что ты в них пилил?
<Nor8> Ты виртуалку не сравнивай с реалкой )))
<[Raiden]> Я использую виртуаки для просмотра других версий убунты и других дистров. Виртуалка с юнити у меня есть тоже
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: ничего )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  как-то не верится
<[Raiden]> непомук отключал, тогда начинает есть примерно 276мб
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0508/h_1336505404_7297716_00309db739.png -274
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: завтра дам 2-ой шанс кубунте 32-бит. может и останусь. а может уйду на дебиан testing с мате
<[Raiden]> если что, посмотри ещё хфце. Некотоыре к нему компиз прикручивают и получается как бы не слишком тяжело и современно )
<[v-8]_jupiter> UNIm95: пробуй kde его под десктоп можно настроить
<baronos> не нужен на ж7 мате :D
<baronos> д7*
<baronos> тут г3 в полне хватает :)
<[Raiden]> хотя до гном2 он местами не дотягивает ,может даже больше ем фоллбэк
<[Raiden]> я про хфце
<[Raiden]> но например в ег офм есть гурпповая преименовка, а в наутилусе если и появится такая в общем-то редконужная функия, то лет через 50 не раньше.
<[Raiden]> простите за опечатки
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: а qtcurve c поддержкой gtk3 планируется?
<[Raiden]> он не часть кде, это частная тема. И я не слышал что бы автор хотел дописать.
<[Raiden]> так что врятли. Если только подбирать похожую
<[Raiden]> чего-нить типа такого + адвайта для гтк3 http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Adwaita+like+qtcurve+theme?content=148145
<[Raiden]> как пример
<Nor8> дикий отстой ))
<[Raiden]> оригинальная адвайте мне тоже не нравится. Просто это пример где может быть схожесть
<Nor8> Да вообще гном 3 недоделка )))
<Nor8> И темы там убогие
<[Raiden]> вот ещё можно элементари поставить на 3 гном и это http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/KDElementary?content=127223
<[Raiden]> вот тут я с тобой согласен только на 50% , под гтк3 темы есть хорошие.
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Так это с хфце тема дефолтная )))
<[Raiden]> мне zukitwo например понравилась, когда последний раз смотрел
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, здесь меня упомянули... кодировки через запятую, у меня: UTF-8, cp1251
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Видел уже ?   http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/install-gimp-plugin-registry-for-gimp.html
<[Raiden]> нет, спасибо. Теперь перееду )
<[Raiden]> смотрите как шумы получилось убрать, с помощью вейвлетного подавления шума. Правда не только, но в основном
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0508/h_1336507124_5148835_093ab59798.png
<[Raiden]> вчера правда постил )
<[Raiden]> картинка просто для теста выбрана. Это когда в москве был ледяной дождь, все деревья такие были
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], в Новороссийске хуже бывает
<[Raiden]> Верю ) Но у нас это примечательно тем что так сильно было впервые. Я по крайней мере не видел. ПРирода вообще с ума сходит последнее время.
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], всякое и раньше было
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  а можно кеда примерно до такого состояния допилить?
<[Raiden]> до какого?
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, до райденкеда?
<[Raiden]> у меня только расцветка сменилась и тема панельки. Ну и таскбар выбран другой, их два на выдор с кде 4.8
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Там и пилить нечего, напильником слегка обработать )))
<[Raiden]> выдор , лол
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  http://itmages.ru/image/view/511513/4c3c5e67
<UNIm95> [Raiden] внизу каира
<[Raiden]> доков хороших именно для кде нет. иметь ещё 1 панел ьсверзу можно.
<Nor8> Караул как верхняя панель перегружена
<[Raiden]> кайро запустится, но  я так не делаю в общем.
<UNIm95> Nor8: чем перегружена?
<UNIm95> [Raiden] вопрос в том что бы сделать верхнюю панель с управлением питания процессора
<Nor8> UNIm95: Элементами, иконками и так далее.
<UNIm95> Nor8: да вроде минимум чего надо.
<UNIm95> Nor8: хотя пару апплетов я бы снес
<UNIm95> но не знаю как
<Sergey_IT> пока места хватает - это не перегруженность
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: по умолчанию на панель вывести смену частоты проца нельзя, но доставить такое можно, придется пособирать
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: трей в кедах где?
<[Raiden]> где и в винде, справа у часов
<Nor8>  UNIm95: Вот минимум.  http://i.imgur.com/gMzF1.png     А у тебя перебор )))
<baronos> определяющее слово "...винде" :D
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, это у тебя перебор минимизации )
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: положения всплывающих уведомления настраиваются без твиков?
<[Raiden]> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/plasmaCpuFreqUtility?content=144809
<[Raiden]> вроде нет, всплывают в том месте где трей
<UNIm95>  Nor8: к сожалению апплет частоты управляет только одним ядром процессора. поэтому пришлось поставить их 2. из остального единственное что можно убрать так это конвертик
<[Raiden]> тут ещё уведомления отложенные, т.е. пропущеныне если есть, появится кнопка где их можно просмотреть
<Nor8> UNIm95: Во втором гноме всеми ядрами один апплет управлял.
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33795
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: настройка пропущенных уведомлений возможна? что бы не отвлекаться на тех кто вошел в сеть, а только на полученные сообщения?
<UNIm95> Nor8: посмотри внимательно настройки этого апплета и поймёшь что ты не прав
<ghabit>  Люди добрые - помогите. Я установил minidlna. Как добавить его в автозагрузку?
<Nor8> UNIm95: Да мне не нужно, я через консоль разгоняю, если нужно.
<[Raiden]> нет наверное. Думаю не уведомлять о пришедших это уже настройка клиента
<[Raiden]> в моем случае это пиджин
<UNIm95> надо будет посмотреть. как организованы виртуальные рабочие столы?
<[v-8]_jupiter> gnome3 таки под планшет пилят и не сварачивают
<[v-8]_jupiter> надеялся что уодумаются
<[Raiden]> между столами можно переключаться по разнмоу, я использу либо индикатор на панели либо эффект похожий на expo
<[v-8]_jupiter> Видимо kde и xfce только и останутся для десктопа
<[Raiden]> можно хоткеями, хоткеи все меняются, вообще все.
<[Raiden]> да, я к такой же мысли пришел.
<[Raiden]> хотя гном конечно пока не умер, а только разбежался в разыне стороны
<[Raiden]> и наверное до конца не погибнет )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: а если схватить окно за заголовок и через край стола протянуть то переключится автоматом на другой рабочий стол?
<[Raiden]> Это настраивается. Я не включаю, т.к. юзаю эффект как в вин7, делающий окно в пол экрана, только тут ещё можно в четверть.
<[Raiden]> перенос и этот вин7 эффект вместе неудобно
<[Raiden]> я переношу или в экспо или пкм по заголовку и преметить на...
<[Raiden]> тут правила ещё есть, можно сразу стартовать окна на нужных столах
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  ок. у кубунты 12.04 поддержка 5 лет?
<[Raiden]> да
<[v-8]_jupiter> Пофиг на gnom3 главное что бы софт не начали затачивать под тач или если делать то 2 версии
<[Raiden]> ну что-то заточат наверное. Мы попали во время когда идея тача пучит программистам мозг )
<UNIm95>  [v-8]_jupiter: гномовцы забыли что они Desktop environment
<UNIm95> а не tablet
<[v-8]_jupiter> UNIm95: похоже на то)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем начал привыкать к KDE)
<[Raiden]> я думаю авторы гнома просто молодые люди типа Леннарта и все юзеры ios и возможно макос.
<[Raiden]> :)
<UNIm95> [v-8]_jupiter:  у друга монер 26 дюймов. там иконка приложения почти 5*5 см
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну mac os x вроде не страдает планшетностью
<UNIm95> +1 по поводу макоси.
<[Raiden]> короче, надоест слезите куда-нить ещё. Может гном кстати со временем улучшится.
<[Raiden]> ну или 1 из ег офорков
<UNIm95> iOS для мало размерных планшетов как раз. а для монера в 20+дюмов уже совсем не очень
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: ты видел я ссылку бросал видео gnome 3.6. Там как пилили под тач так и пилят
<[v-8]_jupiter> Посмтрел видео 8-ой винды , они похоже тоже помешались
<[v-8]_jupiter> остается linux+kde или xfce ,дял тех кому денег не жалко os x
<UNIm95> holy shit! в open office можно 3д модельки клепать
<[Raiden]> могу подкинуть ещё идею, правда она тоже спорная. Есть RazorQT , я пробовал ег озапускать с kwin и софтом от кде. Поулчается по сути упрощенное кде без плазмы и с панелькой  простой
<UNIm95> я офигел
<[Raiden]> и где-то в 2 раза легче по памяти для 64бит версии
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0509/h_1336509945_1213910_e2cb096bd7.png
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: вкраце расскажи что такое razorQT
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/opensource/7141483?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+org%2FLOR+%28Linux.org.ru%3A+Новости%29
<UNIm95> черт gtk тянуть придётся. для gedit(его никогда не сменю(пока до него не доберуться руки тачскрино клепателей))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> кейт тебе больше понравится,  Т можешь анпример в гедит  регистр букв поменять )
<UNIm95> [Raiden] да
<[Raiden]> ну тогда ладно )
<[Raiden]> а автоматически расставлять отступы дял питона? :)
<[Raiden]> для
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: таб
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сам то не тестил разор?
<[Raiden]> скриншот мой. Для меня он слишком простой + я не вижу смысла мне экономить рам ,если большу ючаст ьвремени забито 30-60%
<[Raiden]> таб давит надо, а ту галку ставишь и само расставит
<baronos> artus: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/2012-05-09_shot.png
<[Raiden]> ещё в кейт символ превода строки по выбору  ,кодировка выберается налету и т.д.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  тоже самое
<baronos> artus: решил я отказатся от всяких спиддиал не нужных :)
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  в gedit
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: правда иногда инишки криво открывает но тут приходит дядя вим
<[Raiden]> ну тогда как минимум сравнимо. Хотя насчет кодировок в гедит можно менят ьтолько если на хабре плагин открыть
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> отрыть*
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: ты не прав. нынче это пакет gedit-plugins
<[Raiden]> Хм, ок
<UNIm95> народ может соберемся и сделаем x12 с нормальным рабочим столом для десктопа и переключением видеокарт?
<Nor8> UNIm95: ))) cмешной какой
<UNIm95> Nor8:  Линус тоже так начинал=)
<UNIm95> а черт с победой всех
<Nor8> Линус начинал тогда, когда язык програмирования рос вместе с ним ))))
<[Raiden]> кейт всеравно функциональней. Достаточн ополазить по меню и настройкам. Закладок и сеансов уж точно в гедит нет
<UNIm95> Nor8: черт я понял как создали г3. люди его создавши росли вместе с javascript
<[Raiden]> тема сеансов такая, что можно открыть 3 файла , сохранить сеанс и потом открыть в 1 клик эти 3 файла
<Nor8> Нет, люди, создавшие г3, еще не выросли )))
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  я не искал такую фичу. но может и такое есть. точно утверждать не буду
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: закладки стандартный плагин идущий вместе с основным пакетом gedit
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  Строки режимов Поддержка Emacs, Kate и Vim-стиля строк режимов для gedit.
<ghabit>  Люди добрые - помогите. Я установил minidlna. Как добавить его в автозагрузку?
<UNIm95> ghabit: что официальная документация говорит?
<[Raiden]> ghabit: стартовать должно с системой или после логина в гуи?
<ghabit> UNIm95, man minidlna ничего по этому поводу не говорит.
<[Raiden]> мне просто лень читать что это
<ghabit> [Raiden], нужно с системой. Это медиасервер.
<ghabit> Не хочу привязки к сессии пользователя.
<ghabit> Стартую командой ~$ sudo service minidlna start
<UNIm95> ghabit: глянь его конфиг
<ghabit> UNIm95, уже. Опции автозагрузки нет.
<UNIm95> ghabit: в rc.local добавь
<ghabit> UNIm95, если я добавляю в rc.local  'service minidlna start' - то это не помогает
<UNIm95> какая при это ошибка вылетает?
<[Raiden]> ghabit:руками так запускается?
<[Raiden]> впиши в rc.local minidlna -d -f /etc/minidlna.conf
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> с гугла
<[Raiden]> хотя вот тут есть скрипт что бы пускало как севис http://blog.msmsoft.info/archives/50
<[Raiden]> за гугление 2, за знание как что загружается кол.
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> ладно всем спокойной ночи
<ghabit> фишка в том
<ghabit> ~$ sudo service minidlna start
<ghabit> ой
<ghabit> update-rc.d minidlna defaults && update-rc.d minidlna enable
<ghabit> вот эта вещь не работает
<baronos> artus: нашел что во фф разворачивает в тьюбе во весь браузер :)
<Masterok> dctv ghbdtn
<Masterok> всем привет
<Masterok> народ, ктонибудь из присутсвущих разбирается в скриптах?
<Masterok> хотя я не уверен что мне нужен скрипт
<Masterok> мне вообщем нужно чтоб "скрипт" или чтонить другое в определенное время написало коментарий на форуме или в контакте, один раз, один коментарий
<baronos> хехе, флудер чтоли :D я за бан :)
<Masterok> всмысле
<Masterok> может крон. какнить умеет так или чтонить другое
<Masterok> ну нет так нет, :)
<Masterok> всем пока
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-09
<sharikoff> до чего дошел прогресс
<sharikoff> труд физический исчез
<IlyaLevin> всем доброго утра и с праздником
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<skai-falkorr> балин
<skai-falkorr> это же 9, мать его, мая
<skai-falkorr> МАЯ!
<skai-falkorr> почему я просыпаюсь от холода и того, что на улице снег?!
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> наверное от того что холодно и на улице снег
<skai-falkorr> нелогично
<skai-falkorr> сейчас май
<skai-falkorr> сейчас не может быть холодно и снег
<sharikoff> надо валить
<shenmue> включи крайзис и погрейся от видюхи
<sharikoff> в теплые края
<skai-falkorr> дурацкие термокружки
<skai-falkorr> в них стенки не нагреваются
<skai-falkorr> чем я руки буду греть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: http://softget.net/961-usb-varezhki-s-podogrevom.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще тапки есть :)
<skai-falkorr> де сергеит
<skai-falkorr> ?
<brestows> всех в с праздником !
<vamadir> ／join #android-dev
<vamadir> Народ подскажите канал программист. Нужно онлайн видео по системе p2p
<andrex> прочти ещё раз, что ты написал
<vamadir> Канал для программистов
<vamadir> Просто с телефона тяжело писать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на кол всех программистов!
<Nastya> всех с праздником!
<jlewka> Спасибо! и тебя!
<Corsa1r> день добрый
<Corsa1r> подскажите, может кто знает русскоязычный канал по С++ ?
<Sergey_IT> #qt-ru, но там никого
<UA1000> лучше книжку хорошую поискать
<Sergey_IT> а чего их искать то? Ссылок в инете уйма
<UA1000> хорошуя для своего понимания
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: ну что?поставил уже квантальского кветзеля?
<Sergey_IT> skai-falkorr, кого?
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: 12.10
<skai-falkorr> квантель кветзель
<Sergey_IT> skai-falkorr, ааа :), не собираюсь ставить, я всегда на lts
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: ты всегда был тестером
<Sergey_IT> skai-falkorr, нет, только 10.04 и 12.04
<Sergey_IT> промежуточные не ставил
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: ну ладно.а то первые дейли кветзеля вышли
<Hariec> Подскажите в unity или compiz есть "клавиша"+правая мышь для изменение размера окна?
<baronos[x]> альт+СКМ кстати работает в юнити?
<Hariec> Ни альт ни контр
<skai-falkorr> альт+средняя работает
<skai-falkorr> задержал и шевели
<Hariec> skai-falkorr: Благодарю )
<Hariec> Для изменения там наверное компиз менежер ставить нужно?
<skai-falkorr> плюс в ccsm можно менять
<skai-falkorr> плагин resize window
<skai-falkorr> ВНЕЗАПНО
<Hariec> )
<skai-falkorr> плюс доп клавиши
<skai-falkorr> если во время ресайза нажать шифт - будет сюрприз
<skai-falkorr> если тыкать средей мышью близко к углам - будет угловой ресайз.в чентр - вертикальный или горизонтальный
<Hariec> Тему раскрыл на 5+ :)
<Sergey_IT> а если выключить комп из сети - можно получить большой сюрприз
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: только что выдернул провод
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: а какой сюрприз кроме заявления, что около трех часов работы аккамулятора осталось?
<Sergey_IT> skai-falkorr, у тебя не комп, а бук
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: ноут бук - это тоже компьютер. как и айпад.а вот планшеты самсунга - это уже навигатор:)
<Hariec> Чет подстава какая то)
<Hariec> В ccsm стоит alt+button2
<Hariec> Меняй не меняй, не работает.
<Hariec> Иксы не нужно перезапускать случаем?
<skai-falkorr> все меняется и раотает
<skai-falkorr> ты какой буттон ставил?
<skai-falkorr> учти, что если есть конфликты сочетаний - предлагает их резолвить
<Hariec> Возможно из-за hud
<Hariec> Он alt забирает
<Hariec> skai-falkorr: Т.к. имя пакета не помню, поставил из убунту приложения
<Hariec> Наверное глюк какой то. Перезапущу попробую еще.
<skai-falkorr> Hariec: hud забирает только короткие нажатия альта.а не нажатия и держания
<GeniEwgen> Здравствуйте, у меня ati apu e6310m - не устанавливаются драйвера те что предлагает сама убунту, послала меня читать лог. Я его запостил сюда hhttp://paste.pro/5149493
<[v-8]_jupiter> GeniEwgen: у меня не ati но думаю вот в этом причина WARNING: modinfo for module fglrx_updates failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module fglrx_updates
<[v-8]_jupiter> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<baronos> сегодня День победы видать не только в ВОВ, а еще день победы всех проблем Ubuntu 12.04 :)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, не болтай глупости
<[v-8]_jupiter> !skype
<ubuntuhelp> Как установить Skype в Ubuntu см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype . Настройка записи разговоров: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto Важно!: если у вас пишет о проблеме устройства, переключите в настройках skype на pulse.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мож кто сталкивался. В skype если копируешь текст то не копируется, а вот если из скайпа то норм
<GeniEwgen> <[v-8]_jupiter> а судя по synaptic  fglrx_updates 2:8.960-0ubuntu1 - установлен
<markmx> хола... помогите курлом залить кратинку на picsee.net
<markmx> чего то я туплю и не могу залить ничо
<SilverJ> Друзья, подключил телефон с андроидом к компу. захожу в папку с sdk, запускаю ./adb devices и он стартует службу но не видит телефон
<SilverJ> кто-нибудь юзает андроед и линугс?
<SilverJ> на включение Mass Storage тоже не реагирует комп. Никак. Флешку не видит, не определяет
<SilverJ> Спасибо!
<[v-8]_jupiter> У меня asus с 4-ым анроидом так все видет
<[v-8]_jupiter> SilverJ: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ehnoJn6CEk мож под себя поправишь
<SilverJ> ттак спасибо пошел смотреть. Параллельно что-то читаю. ща все будет чую
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<baronos> shenmue: ты использовал Lightspark?
<shenmue> baronos по мимо мемтеста еще проги встречал что бы из граба запускались?
<shenmue> baronos напомни что это. название знакомое
<baronos> shenmue: аналог флеша
<baronos> и gnash
<shenmue> ааа.... не я тока гнэш юзал
<baronos> ок, ща тогда попробую этого зверя
<shenmue> гнэш видео не играл зато музыку слушать можно было в секте
<shenmue> это было года два назад
<baronos> shenmue: из груба говоришь, хмм, ну как то с унетбутином баловался то с него выбирал установку ОС :D
<shenmue> надо спросить у любителей огрызков что они там юзают. у них же флэша нету
<UNIm95> shenmue: вообще-то флеш на iMac и другой десктоп братии есть
<shenmue> что то мне надоело такое лето. комп снова замерз и не запускался.
<shenmue> UNIm95 у них играет флеш. вопрос чем
<doronskiy> адобовским плеером
<shenmue> просто помню что очень давно они отказались от ихнего плеера. взамен вое что то чудили
<shenmue> свое*
<andrex> artus: тут?
<artus> andrex, частями
<andrex> artus: исправили багу с supybot https://github.com/ProgVal/Limnoria с банлистом
<artus> andrex, ммм?
<artus> andrex, там того, сломалось по причине сломаного питона ) надыть с нуля поднимать )
<SilverJ> Ну в общем телефон у меня должен выдеться как простая флешка 100%, т.к. я использую не стандартную функцию подключения к компу, а программу которая монтирует его как флешку. Убунту не реагирует не подключение. Скрипт который дали выше он для п
<SilverJ> роприетарного протокола
<shenmue> чорт у меня 4 очка репутации забрали =(
<baronos> загадочный какой то лайтспарк этот :D
<shenmue> baronos скрипт вчера проверял?
<baronos> shenmue: нет еще
<shenmue> [Raiden]  а привьющки видео в дельфине чего не рисует?
<[Raiden]> Привет
<shenmue> здрайствуйте
<[Raiden]> Поставь пакет mplayerthumbs или ffmpegthumbs по вкусу
<shenmue> ffmpegthumbs так и не удалсосб заставить работать
<[Raiden]> прибей най всякий случай делфьина или перезайди. Может не работать сразу
<shenmue> видать не мне одному ибо в мяте аж три плеера. иначе бы тотем давно выкинули бы из дистра
<artus> [Raiden], че, дельфин не умеет даже превьюшки без костылей показывать? хее
<shenmue> наутилус без тотема тоже
<[Raiden]> наутилус тоже не сможет ,если удалит ьчасть кодеков к гстримеру
<[Raiden]> может и от тотема, вам виднее
<artus> shenmue, http://itmages.ru/image/view/512163/60a80e0e как то вот показываает в дефолте то
<shenmue> тотем превьющки рисует
<artus> shenmue, ну я вот не знаю кто там что рисует, главное что по дефолту рисуется
<artus> в отличии от дельфинов всяких , с ffmpegthumbs так и не удалсосб заставить работать :D
<[Raiden]> ну можешь это в плюс записать. Хотя наверняка найдется тот кому эти превью не нужны
<[Raiden]> и такой челвоек скорее всего затрахается искать инфу как отключить. Как и во всех других случаях с гномом
<artus> [Raiden], дододо... прям че б такого сказануть чтоб честь кед не уронить :d
<[Raiden]> а что я не так сказал?
<[Raiden]> Я например не пользуюсь превью видео
<artus> [Raiden], ну да, ты круглыми сутками пользователей в группы добавляеш )
<[Raiden]> тут надо ещё учесть, что в дельфине есть панель превью, где об этом видео можно получить инфу и превью
<[Raiden]> хотя вы конечно об этом не знаете
<[Raiden]> А если знаете, то нефиг тролить
<artus> ну прально, хош превьюшку глянуть, ищи по менюшкам панельки )
<[Raiden]> и что самое интересное - она найдется
<[Raiden]> в отличие от
<artus> гнома где в дефолте есть превью , ахха )
<shenmue> да вы не спорьте
<shenmue> просто подеритесь
<artus> shenmue, :P
<[Raiden]> в общем я отвечал на вопрос, почему ты наменя накинулся я не в курсе. Но если тема затронута, то вот для просвящения:
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0509/h_1336582019_5737805_4818492174.png
<[Raiden]> И если уж ты начал говорит ьв таком тоне, то добавлю что гном сосёт
 * andrex всомнил как года 2 назад, перебанились все
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> [Raiden], ну ты ж другого то и сказать не можеш)) кто ж сомневаетцо то )
<[Raiden]> естественно не могу. Т.к. стараюсь не врать
<shenmue> зря
<artus> ага, а просто языком молоть без оглядки на сказаное )
<shenmue> я вот вру что гш шняга
<shenmue> а на самом деле гш полная шняга
 * arinov поднял вилы за честь кде
<arinov> проткну любого
<artus> детcкий сад, штаны на лямках :D
 * shenmue поднял ржавую секиру ужоса в честь опенбокс
 * UNIm95 поднял меч некромантов за гном 2.32
 * artus пошол дальше пилить фанерку лобзиком ^_^
<[Raiden]> а пальцем можешь показать, где без оглядки на сказанное? Может как раз ты этим занимаешся + провокацией флуда? Если бы ты не влес ,то всё кончилось бы парой предложений.
 * baronos сидит на троне вместе с гном3 и в ус не дует на то что там пыжатся из мира мертвых
<artus> [Raiden], ну ты ж за свои слова то не отвечаеш) ну так и продолжай дальше сказания вещать )
 * andrex думает надо всех покарать, за детский сад на канале, и за раздоры между де
<[Raiden]> ребят, может вы скажете о чем он? :)
<shenmue> UNIm95  союз? покажем им как заставляли своих врагов страдать
<UNIm95> shenmue: гном2 уважает openbox за потребление памяти
<[Raiden]> shenmue: надо был оещё включить, как оказалось, настройка , главное , миниатюры и там появляется видео (ffmpegthubs)
<[Raiden]> shenmue: там же ещё ограниение на размер
<shenmue> [Raiden] настройка главное это где? в дельфине?
<[Raiden]> да
<shenmue> лана щас замутим
<[Raiden]> в общем у меня получилось http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0509/h_1336582904_2253388_467c91c5ba.png
<[Raiden]> такой зеленый валлпапер, т.к. сча на этом столе включен показ валлпаперов с веб в зависимости от погоды ) Там листок с каплей, т.е. дождливо сегодня
<shenmue> о что за мульт? интересный
<shenmue> ?
<[Raiden]> фантастика, Planetes , там про убурщиков мусора с орбиты земли, 24 серии вроде
<shenmue> аля спэйсквест? =)
<[Raiden]> а я не знаю
<shenmue> о заработало =)
<shenmue> а насчет превьющек без тотема в гноме можно нагуглить =) там одной галочкой фиг обойдешся
<[Raiden]> я кстати не редко использую список с сортингом по дате. Это самый простой способ найти то что недавно качалось. И в листинге превью нет. но если включить панел ьс инфой то будет, можно даже промотать часть фильма
<UNIm95> народ кто-нибудь e17 использовал?
<[Raiden]> довелось посмотреть
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: и как?
<[Raiden]> Ну,  забавно ) темы там прикольные ест ьи анимация и очень легкая среда.
<[Raiden]> но как бы по сути это ещё не де, некая часть.
<[Raiden]> ну, мало компонентов и надо возится с темами под софт на кути и гтк
<[Raiden]> есть 1 видео которое меня впечетляет ,сча может найду )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp6uL4l-L_E
<[Raiden]> основной минус этой фигни - слишком долго писали и почти все уже про него забыли
<[Raiden]> 0.17 релизили около 8-10 лет
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  еще релиза нет =)
<[Raiden]> гыгы
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: черт а видосы на тутрубе впечатляют
<[Raiden]> мне нечего больше добавить. Если есть интерес, то погляди )
<openvoid> помню когдато толи федора толи ещё шапка с энлайтментом была
<[Raiden]> ну,е16 во многие дистры входил, наверное и сча ещё входит в некоторые.
<[Raiden]> а 17  больше по отдельным репам
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  е17 тоже входит
<UNIm95> только там номер 0.16.999.******
<[Raiden]> ну значит уже можно наззвать стабильным, даже если не релиз )
<[Raiden]> вот лучше бы каноникал это форкнуло. Оригиналльность тогда убунте была бы обеспечена :)
<UNIm95> сейчас в посмотрим что это за чудо-юдо
<[Raiden]> е16 в своё время поразил. там в 99 году уже мог быть прозрачный терминал и прозрачность при перемещении окон. Хоть и псевдо, но смотрелось потрясно, т.к больше нигде небыло.
<[Raiden]> там у них свой eterm есть
<UNIm95> народ как правильно загрузчик на mdadm ставить?
<openvoid> на отдельный /boot
<UNIm95>  openvoid: груб не умеет с mdadm грузиться?
<[Raiden]> Я 1 раз ставил на софтовый рейд0, у меня всё было в рейде и загрузчик в мбр. Грузилось
<[Raiden]> если ест ьсомнения, создай виртуалку с 22 винтами и замути там рейд )
<[Raiden]> с 2
<[Raiden]> т.е.
<UNIm95> я с raid1 в виртуалке пробую
<[Raiden]> в общем е16 в своё время понаделал шума не меньше ем композитинг и компиз
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: а с софтверным raid1 игрался?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> гугльни, наверняка куча руководств
<openvoid> у меня софт рейд1 с отдельным /boot
<openvoid> собирал инсталляшкой - с тех пор не трогал
<openvoid> правда один раз один хард в фаулти вылетел
<openvoid> пересобрал на лету
<UNIm95> openvoid: а перезагрузиться не пробовал в этот момент?
<sharikoff> openvoid: use zfs
<openvoid> не пробовал, по инфе из инета - если 2-й вилетел - то ребутнется нормально, если первый то могут быть траблы
<openvoid> 2-й винт всмысле
<UNIm95> openvoid маны еще помнишь? ссылки кинуть можешь?
<openvoid> а что там помнить man mdadm - там всё предельно ясно
<[Raiden]> с чем-то отличным от экст бут лучше точно выносить
<openvoid> давно давно на федоре я ещё в рейд0 и рейд5 игрался, всё с командной строки по этому ману
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  я верю только ext3. ext4 номером не нравиться :-D
<[Raiden]> я думаю что 4 надежней и местами быстрей
<openvoid> только в рейд0 я наигрался - сделал твердый вывод - рейд0 - могила для данных и чем он больше - тем больше могила
<sharikoff> надо юзать зфс
<openvoid> а чем она такая волшебная?
<UNIm95> вот поэтому и хочется собрать из 2-ух винтов raid1 для домашних фоток и прочего
<openvoid> для фоток надежнее всего онлайн храниличе
<openvoid> прочее как правило не нужно :)
<UNIm95> openvoid: у нас более 15 гб фоток наделали
<UNIm95> =(
<openvoid> а драйв - 50 гиг фри
<sharikoff> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZFS тут написано
<UNIm95>  openvoid какой драйв?
<openvoid> http://www.adrive.com/plans
<UNIm95> + не хотелось бы хранить все не шифровано. а пока зашифруешь всю инфу поседеешь
<openvoid> взято отсюда http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_online_backup_services
<openvoid> для бекапа фоток сгодится, хитро шифровать не надо - фотки2010.рар с паролем
<UNIm95> + не доверяю кому-либо нужные мне файлы
<openvoid> лучше чем в раре шифрование только в 7з
<openvoid> чем рейд для фоток городить лучше в сейф хард класть
<openvoid> пока он выключен он не портится
<openvoid> в отсутсвие землетрясений
<openvoid> а с рейда - оператор еррор - и всё улетело
<UNIm95> openvoid как знать. на работе все на raid1 или raid5 ничего не падает
<openvoid> так и не упадет пока какое то неэкранированное rm -рф ~/
<openvoid> не проскочит
<UNIm95>  openvoid:  за токое руки нафиг по олову сносят
<UNIm95> *голову
<openvoid> оператор еррор на то оно и есть
<openvoid> както пришлось лечить у / пермишены поменяли, когда делали chmod  случайно прбел вбили между / и остальной частью
<UNIm95> на всякий в .bashrc можно прописать в алиас echo  команда запрещена
<openvoid> на всякий чих соломки не настелишься
<UNIm95> openvoid: прав на запись на раздел у домашних не будет. как и удаления. только просмотр
<UNIm95> так что на все будет все готово
<openvoid> ну было бы желание так и всё что угодно сделать можно
<openvoid> но проще экстернал хард для фоток
<openvoid> пол-года прошло - подцепил забекапил и снова в дальний угол
<openvoid> выключенный хард живёт долго
<UNIm95> openvoid:  на мой взгляд самая фигня из всего предложенного
<openvoid> а включенный - редко видел чтоб после 5 лет аптайма совсем без бэдов
<UNIm95>  openvoid: есть винт 7 лет без бедов.
<UNIm95> а стоп аптайм
<UNIm95> тогда поменьше
<openvoid> у меня мфмники недавено выкинутые - как нулевые были а им 25 лет
<UNIm95> openvoid: что?
<openvoid> 3/4 из которых они на полке лежали
<openvoid> мфм это то что до иде было
<openvoid> просто такой нюанс - если хард вылетает фаулти из рейда на работе - его меняют на новый, а дома - ну ладно, один бэд, пересоберу, авось ещё покрутится
<UNIm95> openvoid: согласен
<UNIm95> но не так уж и долго он крутится будет. будет возможность сменить диск на такой же а старый с одним бэдом продать
<openvoid> вопщем я для того малого что мне важно делаю s3ql на онлайн хранилище, которое можно примонтировать
<openvoid> пробовал swift поднять с тройным резервированием, но оно как то плохо на одном винте жило, и я его убрал
<tagezi> всем привет
<openvoid> кто нить салют наблюдает?
<tagezi> я его слушаю
<openvoid> такаяже фигня
<andrex> какой салют, в 3 часа ночи то. xD
<tagezi> =)
<openvoid> можно и в 3 часа ночи устроить
<[Raiden]> вместо рар можно ещё тар + сжатие по вкусу, напимер xz + gpg :)  , во только как смотреть я не подумал.
<[Raiden]> кстати, в кедах гвенвиев как в рары заходить не может
<openvoid> UNIm95, я так понял у тебя система на одном харде а рейд1 ты городишь из других - тогда отдельный бут у тебя уже есть - вместе с системой, настроить только рейд и в /етц/рейдтаб его
<UNIm95>  openvoid: угусь и проблем не будет
<openvoid> s3ql идёт сразу с дедубликацией сжатием и аес шифрованием, алгоритмов сжатия немного, но bzip2 и lzma есть
<[Raiden]> лзма это хорошо
<openvoid> http://code.google.com/p/s3ql/
<openvoid> прикрутить можно хоть к амазону, хоть к локальной фс
<openvoid> к локальному свифту прикручивается правда кривовато, но таймауты можно увеличить, тогда отваливаться будет только если постоянно примонтировано
<openvoid> рар конечно лзма уделывает но ненужен так как пропиетарщина
<tagezi> как узнать vid и pid флешки?
<openvoid> lsusb ?
<tagezi> сейчас почитаем
<tagezi> чото она ничего вменяемого не показывает
<openvoid> ID 1d6b:0002 недостаточно подобного?
<openvoid> флешка там правда как то унифицированно пишется
<openvoid> виними посмотри и вставь посмотри что изменится
<tagezi> я из 9 штук, могу понять, что одна это мышь )
<openvoid> там половина хабы
<tagezi> да понял
<tagezi> странно.. вгармине требуется семизначный десетяричный номер..
<tagezi> это вообще не разу не похоже
<openvoid> значит гармин не юникс
<tagezi> я считал что индификатор он и в африке индификатор..
<tagezi> блин.. идентификатор*
<openvoid> странно он хочет - два байта 65535 - 5 разрядов 2 раза по два байта - 10 разрядов
<openvoid> попробуй загуглить тот айди что лсюсб выдает, может найдется что нить
<openvoid> со словом гармин например
<tagezi> да.. все говорят что его показывает только гармин мобили хт
<openvoid> как вариант - может старшие биты в 4 байтовои айди не распределены, калькулятором конвертни хекс в децимал - может съест
<tagezi> угу.. спасибо
<tagezi> уже завтра буду голову морочить.. сегодня что-то уже совсем соображалка не соображает
<Sergey_IT> да уж, арифметика - это не для вечера )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: дело не арифметике )
<tagezi> лан.. всем пока
<baronos> Onkeltem: http://goo.gl/hgFRd
<[Raiden]> Electronic Arts are delivering two games into Ubuntu, Command & Conquer Tiberium Alliances and Lord of Ultima. They are currently available in the Ubuntu Software Center.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: нифига себе!
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: если еще и valve подтянется
<skai-falkorr> UNIm95: ты не думай
<UNIm95> skai-falkorr:  в смысле?
<skai-falkorr> новсть ни о чем и пустая, как желтушные глаза почечного больного
<skai-falkorr> ибо "две игры" - это устанавливаемые в браузер по умолчанию закладки на флешевые версии этих игр
<skai-falkorr> а понту развели, будто крузис портировали
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> точно web games
<UNIm95> черт=(
<UNIm95> а я думал вот он
<UNIm95> капец
<skai-falkorr> нюню
<[v-8]_jupiter> г unity2d  хотят выкинуть с ubuntu зачем они тогда вообще его создавали) Вот из за таких вещей linux на декстопе так туго и идет
<[v-8]_jupiter> ужос)
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: ага.точно.надо было запускать одно юнити на компизе, требующее триде дров до тех пор, пока на галлиум нормальное триде не сделали
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: и фаллбек не будет, все это временная мера для меса дров...
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: ведь это же так полезно - сделать так, чтобы запустить на всяких невидиевых компах было невозможно
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA5OTM сравнение компиляторов на арм7
<[Raiden]> гцц вроде как рулит
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai-falkorr: дык qt может свистелки и без opengl и с ними, зачем они выбрасывают его.
<[v-8]_jupiter> А теперь получается тоьлко со свистелками можно работать
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: а зачем кутекуэмельный огрызок оставлять? компиз лучше
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai-falkorr: чем?
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: широкий инструмент с большим спектром возможностей то?хммм...и правда чем он лучше куэмельного огрызка на оскольке от метасити
<[Raiden]> gThumb 3.0.0 has been released recently with GTK 3 support
<skai-falkorr> вообще пусть сносят иксы и оставляют голую консоль
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai-falkorr: ну посмотрим как compiz будет на карточка ATI)
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: так же, как и везде.на ллвмпайпе в галлиуме
<baronos> компиз со временем уйдет, после того как они(каноникал) портирют все нужные фишечки ИМХО
<skai-falkorr> baronos: портируют куда?
<[v-8]_jupiter> запустил compiz и все больше ничего не можешь делать, потмоу что compiz отожрал ресурсы на то что бы отрисовать красиво окошки
<[v-8]_jupiter> супер просто
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: божекакстрашножить то
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: как же я не заметил, что у меня все ресурсы отожраны
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: мой ноут просто маг.при отсутствии ресурсов он работает
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai-falkorr: у тебя что за видко карта?
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: штеуд.самый простой ноутбучный штеуд
<[Raiden]> у меня компиз ок работал, по крайней мере те версии что до юнити. А юнити не довелось особо гонять, но ввиртуалке работает
<[v-8]_jupiter> кто?)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: в дефолтые функции юнити
<skai-falkorr> baronos: эмммм...выдыхай. портировать функции оконного менеджера в плагин к оконному менеджеру... выдыхай
<baronos> дада
<skai-falkorr> baronos: завязывал бы ты с тяжелыми наркотиками
<baronos> он не будет плагином вечно
<[Raiden]> юнити в будущем может стать чем угодно, в общем-то
<[Raiden]> поэтому мой выбор меня радует ещё сильнее
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<baronos> гном если откажется от фаллбек, и всех её зависимостей которые нужны для обеспечения функциональности компиза, убунту патчить ничего не станет под себя и городить форки
<[v-8]_jupiter> что сейчас лучше с видео для linux . Intel или nvidia?
<[Raiden]> авторы гнома пока не могут так поступить. Т.е. до того, что бы все программы были зависимы от ГШ ещё далеко. А значит легко можно сделать сессию типа фоллбек
<[Raiden]> как с родными панельками ,так и с любыми
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: штеуд
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: лучше всяких проприетарных невидий
<[Raiden]> на самом деле это было бы даже хорошо. Тогда каноникал пришлось бы брать за базу другое де либо делать полный форк
<baronos> у гнома хватает софта (может конечно по мнению кде'ешникоф не так функционален) нужного для повседневноо использования. ион пилится сейчас под оболочку :)
<[Raiden]> ну или забивать на юнити , что врятли
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: полный форк чего?
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд он и на взгляд виндузятников не очень функционален )
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: гнома.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: зачем?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: гномощель!=гном
<[Raiden]> ну я выше описал ситуацию, в которой каким-либо образом софт будет привязан к ГШ
<skai-falkorr> наутилуса и прочих запускать можно и без
<skai-falkorr> каким образом?
<[Raiden]> можно - это текущее время
<skai-falkorr> каким образом можно привязать софт к оконному менеджеру?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: каким образом
<[Raiden]> да любым, выпилят наутилус, напишут модуль-фм к ГШ и назовут так же наутилус
<skai-falkorr> мдаааааа
<skai-falkorr> день тяжелых наркотиков
<baronos> [Raiden]: он не привязан, возми тот же эпифани, муттер привязан к гш, примерно так же как у юнити метасити в глобал меню
<artus> skai-falkorr, не спорь с человеком на веществах )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Сейчас начнется)
<skai-falkorr> artus: так.бери в руки этих двух наркоманов:)а то вдруг заразные.а тебя не жалко:)
<[Raiden]> по моему вы на веществах. Причем все. Баронос, зачем ты мне говоришь, что он не привязан, ты КО? Я же сказал что рассмотрел ситуацию если привяжут
<[Raiden]> или вы русский не учили и читать не умеете.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: скажи это себе
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: если у тебя КО становится человек, утверждающий, что муттер не привязан к ГШ
<skai-falkorr> я бы понял про наутилус.но муттер...
<skai-falkorr> запусти гномощель без муттера
<artus> [Raiden], выпилят наутилус, напишут модуль-фм к ГШ и назовут так же наутилус <--- и это мы на веществах то ? )))
<[Raiden]> а кто им может помешать сделать окно на яве отображающее список файлов и папок?
<[Raiden]> ты чтоли?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: здравый смысл
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: погугли определение ДЕ
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: потом выдавай то, что тебе лсд нашептало
<[Raiden]> artus: ты пропустил самое главное. В твоем посте это звучит как утверждение. А если ты запостишь всё что я писал, то любой умеющий читать по-русски поймёт что это была фантазия/предположение.
<[v-8]_jupiter> После выхода gnome3, у меня нету сомнений что они могут вычудить что хочешь
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: тоже самое люди говорили про кле4
<skai-falkorr> три года говорили
<artus> [Raiden], так у тебя все фантазии, но ты же утверждаеш :D
<skai-falkorr> пока не смирились
<[Raiden]> [23:46:48] [[Raiden]]авторы гнома пока не могут так поступить. Т.е. до того, что бы все программы были зависимы от ГШ ещё далеко. А значит легко можно сделать сессию типа фоллбек
<[Raiden]> вы это читали?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: skai-falkorr | [Raiden]: здравый смысл
<skai-falkorr> skai-falkorr | [Raiden]: погугли определение ДЕ
<skai-falkorr> ты это читал?
<[Raiden]> или не умеете?
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: де по сути рабочее окружение. На чем в нем реализован фм там не описано, в определении.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: окружение рабочего стола
<skai-falkorr> окружение
<skai-falkorr> магическое слово
<Nor8>  Cкая то, смотрю, не по детски штырит. :-D  Хуже чем Райдена, конда он про кде говорит. )))
<[Raiden]> и чего?
<skai-falkorr> казалось бы...
<skai-falkorr> даже возьмем его оригинал. environment
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: с каких пор андроид у нас стал окружением рабочего стола?
<[Raiden]> что не так в слове, слово окружение запрещает писать фм в виде молуя к ГШ?
<artus> [Raiden], значит по твоему исходя из логики кедовода сесь софт должен намертво быть прибит к де чтоль? ато народ резко фртки начнет клепать? какая то ущербная логика :D надо прибить гвоздями дабы не растянули
<[Raiden]> модуля*
<[Raiden]> artus: откуда ты это берёшь, скажи мне?
<artus> [Raiden], да твои же слова
<[Raiden]> где я писал такое?
<artus> [Raiden], или ты сам от фонаря строчиш бцквы?
<artus> ]авторы гнома пока не могут так поступить. Т.е. до того, что бы все программы были зависимы от ГШ ещё  далеко.
<[Raiden]> возможно, покажи мне где я писал такое
<artus> [Raiden], или у тебя с логикой не сложилось?
<[Raiden]> artus: это не от фонаря, это ответ
<[Raiden]> !!!
<Sergey_IT> вам не надоело?
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: да ладно:)скучно же
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: присоединяйся
<artus> [Raiden], ответ на что? :D
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: с фанатиками так приятно поспорить иногда
<artus> [Raiden], ты пишеш что все надо прибить намертво к де, через 3 поста кричиш - я такого не говорил - покажите мне ... феерично )
<[Raiden]> 1. [23:45:44] [baronos]гном если откажется от фаллбек, и всех её зависимостей которые нужны для обеспечения функциональности компиза, убунту патчить ничего не станет под себя и городить форки
<[Raiden]> 2. [23:46:48] [[Raiden]]авторы гнома пока не могут так поступить. Т.е. до того, что бы все программы были зависимы от ГШ ещё далеко. А значит легко можно сделать сессию типа фоллбек
<skai-falkorr> e
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: теперь перечисли зависимости фоллбека, которые нужны для компиза
<[Raiden]> а дальше идет рассуждение на случай если поступят
<baronos> метасити не?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: и как одно вм нужно для работы другого?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Почему вы считаете [Raiden] фанатиком?) Kde отличная DE. По настраиваемости сейчас в linux аналога нету.
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: у бароноса спроси, это его утверждение
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ты вообще вкурсе, что такое метасити?
<skai-falkorr> !raiden > [v-8]_jupiter
<ubuntuhelp> [v-8]_jupiter, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: кстати он и сам соглашался с тем, что он фанатик
<baronos> skai-falkorr: в фалбек используется метасити, в гш муттер, а что жрет компиз? метасити, значит что?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ну ты упорот
<skai-falkorr> baronos: компиз - это и есть оконный менеджер
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: они не могут даже читать текст :) Мне приходится повторять каждое предложение  ,иногда по 2 раза и разъяснять. :)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: нуну.ты так и не назвал ни одной зависимости
<artus> [Raiden], ты со своими то словами разобратцо не можеш, куда уже тебе разяснять то ))
<artus> skai-falkorr, у него с этим вообще сложно ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> так он же вроде предположил) не более
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: он выдал бред, ты поддержал его своим апокалиптическим предвидением.так что выдавай нам зависимости фоллбека, которые нужны компизу
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: какой зависимости? И почему я должен называть их, если это не моё утверждение :) И я наоборот, на 100% наоборот пишу, что это не так.
<artus> skai-falkorr, полюбому окажетцо что наутилус
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: пока не предположил.пока он только начал подводить нас к мысли, что андроид - тоже ДЕ
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: опана.100% не так? тобиш "пока не могут так поступить" - этор не предвидение? или "всё что я писал ...  фантазия/предположение"
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: то есть ты решил сейчас отказаться от своих старых показаний?
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: секретарь. удалите из протокола заседания все его прошлые заявления.он отказывается от них, утверждая, что он вообще их оспаривал, а не пытался доказать из возможность
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: да ё-моё, от каких? :) ладно, давай 3 раз.
<[Raiden]> [23:46:48] [[Raiden]]авторы гнома пока не могут так поступить. Т.е. до того, что бы все программы были зависимы от ГШ ещё далеко. А значит легко можно сделать сессию типа фоллбек
<[Raiden]> где тут про зависимости и про какие?
<[Raiden]> проспись!!!
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: "И я наоборот, на 100% наоборот пишу, что это не так"
<skai-falkorr> твои слова
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: ты говоришь, что я утверждаю, что есть зависимости , а я это не писал и не пишу.
<[Raiden]> т.е. на 100% не так
<[Raiden]> это баронос писал
<skai-falkorr> тобиш ты сначала поддержал его идею вписат ьвсе де в качестве модуля, сделав второй андроид.а теперь твои "фантазия предположение" оказались попвткой доказать, что он не прав?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden] | ну я выше описал ситуацию, в которой каким-либо образом софт будет привязан к ГШ
<skai-falkorr> то есть это не ты описывал ситуацию?
<[Raiden]> где я поддержал идею бароноса? моё предложение его предложение опровергает
<skai-falkorr> и далее там ниже
<[Raiden]> или ты считаешь что нет?
<skai-falkorr> artus: прикинь.поддержать чью то идею - это опровергнуть ее
<skai-falkorr> artus: а мы то и не знали
<[Raiden]> а ниже да, ниже я пишу: если они так сделают, что будут зависимости, то может это и к лучшему
<[Raiden]> ЕСЛИ!!!
<[Raiden]> блть
<skai-falkorr> ччччч
<skai-falkorr> без нервов
<skai-falkorr> к лучшему - это к уничтожению всего, кроме кде, я так понимаю?
<[Raiden]> ды как можно без нервов, если вы с артусом мне приписываете то, что я не делал
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: нет, ты вообще не понимаешь, т.к. не читал. К лучше потому, что каноникал придется делать полный форк, а не только заменять ДЕ.
<artus> ка кне делал, ты конкретно утверждал что софт надо прибивать к де намертво , тобиш как в кедах
<[Raiden]> скопировать тоже самое из лога?
<skai-falkorr> дык тебе ж даже цитируют то, что ыт делал.ты можешь утверждать, что ты не то имел ввиду, что ыт не так выразился и что проленился уточнять.но чтож.мы тебе будем цитировать то, что ты говорил и следить, как твои показания
<[Raiden]> не только заменять ГШ*
<skai-falkorr> меняются
<[Raiden]> [23:48:54] [[Raiden]]на самом деле это было бы даже хорошо. Тогда каноникал пришлось бы брать за базу другое де либо делать полный форк
<[Raiden]> а полный форк мог бы означать, что каноникал пришлось бы развивать и все остальные части де
<[Raiden]> и может быть вышлобы хоть что-то хорошее )
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: в кедах наоборот делают модульно http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31420
<artus> ну без рейдена то они явно не разберутцо, делать им форк, или не делать , да и когда бросили спонсировать кеды вообще видать забыли с рейденом посоветоватцо
<skai-falkorr>  [Raiden] | юнити в будущем может стать чем угодно, в общем-то
<skai-falkorr>  [Raiden] | поэтому мой выбор меня радует ещё сильнее
<skai-falkorr> почему я не верю, что ты считаешь, что юнити станет чем то хорошим?
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))
<[Raiden]> они обо мне вообще не знают ,артус. Но это не значит что я не могу высказывать предположения о том  что будет ,если кто-то поступит так как я описал
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, ага, в каждому модулю тянуть по 100500 пакетов)  хочеш из кед смотрелку пдф- тяну 120 метров непойми чего :D
<[Raiden]> Тут канал обсуждения фраз рейдена )
<skai-falkorr> artus: как непойми чего?кделибсы же
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: вот ты как человек более сторонний скажи, это они меня не понимают или я так непонятно пишу? :)
<artus> [Raiden], да раслабся ты, загнутцо кеды вообще через 3 года, и никто о них даже не вспомнит
 * artus так предпологает с увереностью 100%
<skai-falkorr> выпустят кде5 на основе плазма нетбук и будет еще один планшетный тырфес
<skai-falkorr> который внезапно станет "лучшим, что можно придумать, все должны так делать, этожекеды"
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: а я и не считаю что юнити станет чем-то хорошим. :) Но это не отменяет того факта, что такая вероятность есть.
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: та они тебя явно недолюбливают
<[Raiden]> это верно
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: да ладно:)он свой.родной жеж
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, лож и провокация) просто он фанатик )
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> [Raiden], кеды сейчас то не являютцо чем то хорошим, но что поделать то )
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: я его еще с raiden помню.пока у него не появилась мания добавлять скобки для значимости
<artus> гг
<[Raiden]> так и будет. Точнее уже. Вы можете скачать кубунту или кубунту актив с ифесом для мобильной фигни
<[v-8]_jupiter> кеды для десктопа норм) 3-й день работаю и только радуюсь)
<[Raiden]> поясняю для тупых, это ответ на [00:17:26] [skai-falkorr]выпустят кде5 на основе плазма нетбук и будет еще один планшетный тырфес
<[Raiden]> что бы 3 раза не повторяться
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну это сейчас "мобильной фигни", а потом будет "лучшим, что можно придумать, все должны так делать,этожекеды"
<baronos> дык и г3 для десктопа отлично (для квадратных мониторов который у меня лично) :D
<skai-falkorr> мы тя знаем
<Sumomo> ))
<skai-falkorr> и юнити отлично (для широкоформатных мониторов, которых сейчас делают)
<skai-falkorr> но пока кеды не перейдут на такие интерфейсы - гш и юнити будут плохими без права голоса
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: возможно так и будет, может быть актив разовьется в лучшее что можно придумать для мобильных девайсов. Я бы сказал что шанос выше 0.
<[Raiden]> Но я этим не пользовался и не собираюсь пока, т.к. у меня десктоп
<skai-falkorr> так.три часа ночи.пора на боковую
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере ест ь1 плашнет с актив ,котоырй продается.
<[Raiden]> чего нельзя сказать про ГШ
<baronos> дык он не для планшета
<[Raiden]> может быть )
<[Raiden]> но очень похож
<[v-8]_jupiter> unity для больших мониторов не уодбный. вот на маленьких неплохо. Хотя kde можно настроить не хуже
<[Raiden]> я кстати вообще про кде тихо и мирно молчал, весь разговор шел про юнити ег очасти от гнома. Пока артус не вылез. Он видимо так и хочет ещё моих скриншотов с кде.
<[v-8]_jupiter> dash так вообще ппц. Вываливается на пол монитора, толи дело пукалка приложений в kde
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> в общем шутка
<artus> [Raiden], ага, всему видать виной фраза 22:52         artus | skai-falkorr, не спорь с человеком на веществах ), пааалюбому ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> хотя в unity удобно работать с панелью и клавиатурой.
<[Raiden]> мне из-за тебя пришлось повторять написанное. Может быть вещества как раз твои друзья и ты просто уже не улавливаеш ьсуть или как наркоман читаешь какие-то сказки между строк?
<artus> ну я то хоть читаю, и понимаю смысл мною же написаного , в отличии ...
<artus> [Raiden], :P , пойду я , а то ты ж не успокоишся
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кстати какие языки програмирования на данный момент перспективны и в будущем будт востребованы
<[Raiden]> тогда не заводи меня, лучше просто игнорируй.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кроме java и php
<artus> [Raiden], ну вот не могууууу :D
<[Raiden]> и не надо будет уходить
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, kde++ , kava , khp , ну и тд )
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: ява видимо будет чем-то что подходит для всего, в кде будут возможности писать на ней и на кумл помимо си++. И в то же время знания могут в новой гномовской среде пригодиться
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> js т.е.
<[Raiden]> хотя может будут биндинги и к другим языкам.
<[v-8]_jupiter> А python ?
<[Raiden]> ну, я не знаю можно ли для гнома написат ьрасширение на питоне, для кде можно
<[Raiden]> просто приложение на гтк ,не привязанное к ГШ - можно
<[Raiden]> тебе лучше задать на форумах такой вопрос, может на нескольких, пусть программеры ответят )
<artus> [Raiden], почтенный, а у вас мысли по применимости чего либо только на кеды завернуты ? ))
<[Raiden]> разьве?
<artus> [Raiden], в каком месте юпитер вопрошал про привязку какого либо языка к де ?
<[Raiden]> это как надо моё предложение прочитать, что бы не увидеть там ГШ
<artus> [Raiden] | ну, я не знаю можно ли для гнома написат ьрасширение на питоне, для кде можно  , причем тут вообще расширения к гному или кедам ? )))
<artus> или это уде прям единственный удел яп - писать плангигы для де ?
<[Raiden]> 1. Он вопрошал о том , что будет популярно 2. qt\qt quick не есть де. Это средсва котоыре можно юзать что бы расширять де
<artus> ясно, ты видать и выбор швабры к де сведеш :D
<[Raiden]> ту тканал про линукс как бы. поэтому и ответ про то что будет применятсья в линуксе.
<artus> а точнее в кедах, ибо отвечаей - внимание - рейден :D
<artus> лана, я книжку читать, развлекайтесь )
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> если бы ява не исользовалась никак в гноме, я бы про неё не стал писать. Я стал писать как раз потому, что использовать можно везде
<[Raiden]> и ещё, это послденее обьяснение исключительно для тебя. Впредь я буду по возможности твои тупняки игнорировать
<[Raiden]> а я спать. Желаю поумнеть и ещё значения русски слов почитать ,можешь начать с Если.
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> хорошо, тихо )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-10
 * Pastuh Попивая кофе и потягивая сигаретку всем говорит Доброе утро! ;)
<sharikoff> q
<misha777> #xakep.ru
<misha777> #FCC-TEAM
<tagezi> всем привет
<SAPetrovich> test
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг понг понг...
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Failed!
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Ну понг, и что?
<SilverJ> Какие разрешения поставить для системной папки типа /bin/ чтобы можно было расшарить её в файлообменном клиенте? И безопасно ли это?
<andrex> небезопасно, ненужно, глупо
<artus> расшарь сразу / и не парся
<andrex> ^_^
<SilverJ> во-первых нужно или нет я решаю
<SilverJ> чем небезопасно?
<SilverJ> что там есть такого?
<SilverJ> а главное, как?
<artus> да ничего, шарь, и чмод три семерки выставь , тебе можно
<artus> тебе ж виднее )
<andrex> и мне потом адресок даш))
<SilverJ> как расшарить чтобы файлообменный клиент мог раздавать
<SilverJ> эти файлы?
<SilverJ> стоит ограничение по шаре, надо что-то расшарить
<SilverJ> но чтобы не пропала работоспособность
<SilverJ> вы кстати нарушаете правила. Насколько мне говорили, тут запрещено давать советы типа расшарить /
<andrex> почему же, клиент всегда прав
<baronos> дык сразу все пароли и логины выложить в открытый доступ
<SilverJ> я не клиент это свободное сообщество
<artus> SilverJ, тебе прям говорили? а прочесть правила уже не вариант? или ток по расказам бабушек их изучаем?
<SilverJ> просто м..ки остаются м..ками
<SilverJ> и они есть везде )
<baronos> хмм
<andrex> ссзб
<artus> @kban SilverJ*!*@*
<andrex> mode
<artus> andrex, да я уже и забыл как :D
<andrex> xd
<artus> вобщем если пользователь туп на столько , то это видать не лечитцо )
<amgarching> artus: who made you an admin? What are you, 10 years old? Ban me too.
<amgarching> and amgarchIn9 too
<andrex> эт чё было))
<baronos> бан лист бунтует, хотет восстановится полностью :D
<andrex> да он каналом обшибся
<artus> только слабый духом может просить дабы его забанили :D
<SergeyIT> или больной головой )
<tagezi> блин, опять на веселье опоздал )
 * andrex както просил бан))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите какой плагин для weechat показывает список каналов слева?
<artus> буфер
<artus> перловый
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: Спасибо. то что надо
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, а он там кажись один такой )
<safinaskar> Zimelya: берёшь и задаёшь. вот и всё :) я так понимаю, он у тебя про убунту, вот иди на #ubuntu-ru и задай
<Zimelya> Привет всем, может кто помочь, подымаю pdc_ldap и возникла проблема с пользователями ldap, делаю запрос pdbedit -Lw выдает только nobody
<Zimelya> Если кто подымал PDC на Ubuntu 11.10, можете помочь?
 * andrex начинает думать что, le9i0nx, бот
<ambal> q2all )
<andrex> ambal: hi
<ambal> у меня вопрос не по ubuntu ) а по ip фильтрам и их синтаксисам..)) можно?)
<tagezi> man iptables
<tagezi> ничего лучше не найдёшь.. )))
<ambal> нет, вот смотрите http://pastebin.com/xsDQWXwH , это диапозоны, который даёт сайт, а есть другой фильтр сгенерированный специально для программы Tmetter вроде, в нём диапозоны немного не так написаны, 31.135.208.0 -  31.135.215.255 - вот так. провайдер, кому принадлежит сайт, который г
<ambal> енерит список(ссылка выше), говорит, что правильный и можете сами привести в нужный вид ip калькулятором
<ambal> но там в списке есть только 31.135.208.0/21 такой диапозон, как оттуда кто-то получил это 31.135.208.0 -  31.135.215.255 ?
<SergeyIT> ambal, где то переводчик диапазонов был
<ambal> но 31.135.208.0/21 - это же 31.135.208.0 - 31.135.208.21 или я туплю?)
<artus> ambal, http://ip-calculator.ru/ считай )
<ambal> artus: спасибо, смотрю))
<ambal> ой, я реально тупил
<ambal> спасибо ещё раз)
<artus> ambal, http://mannix.ru/on-line-ip-kalkulyator.html этот попроще и понаглядней чтоль
<tagezi> в твоём калькуляторе, всё нормально считается ))
<ambal> надо почитать про ip и макси, посоветуйте книжку какую-нибудь, пожалуйста)
<artus> ambal, ну ты же не в библиотеке то )) бери то что поисковик выдаст )
<ambal> artus: хорошо)))
<tagezi> artus: хочешь избавиться от него на ближайшие 400 лет? )
<artus> ambal, а вообще википедии тебе достаточно будет ) а там уже присмотриш себе фолиант на полторы тыщи страниц )
<ambal> artus: да и заодно надо глянуть слово фолиант))
<artus> :D
<m_kobernyk> здраствуйте. установил себе на Acer Aspire 5368 Ubuntu 12.10, осталось 2 доступных разрешения экрана, максимально - 1024х768, нужно - 1368х768. /etc/X11/xorg.conf пробовал руками править, да только рекаверить приходилось. nomodeset отключен. посоветуйте, как исправить проблему?
<SergeyIT> m_kobernyk, разрабам пиши
<m_kobernyk> SergeyIT, каким разрабам, на деревню дедушке? :) может допдрайвера какие нужны? может с xorg.conf подсобите?
<SergeyIT> m_kobernyk, так у тебя 12.10 - такой версии еще нет
<m_kobernyk> SergeyIT, прошу прощения, 12.04
<Onkeltem> baronos: ага, спасибо, надо почитать будеь
<baronos> Onkeltem: там вроде как обновление документации большое :)
<SergeyIT> m_kobernyk, а видео какое, с лайва разрешение нормальное было?
<Amblnb> Всем ку! Что делать если при нажатии комбинаций клавиш в консоли с Ctrl+ пишутся кириличные символы?
<baronos> нажимать правильные комбинации через ctrl+shift+, не?
<openvoid> loadkeys ru
<openvoid> в тру консоли помогало как то
<SergeyIT> Amblnb, так, вдруг, стали писаться?
<Amblnb> SergeyIT: Через контр всегда так было
<Amblnb> baronos: С шифтом это заглавные символы
<Amblnb> openvoid: Загружаю ./ru_backup000
<Amblnb> И ничего
<openvoid> может ты не в tty а в эмуляторе терминала с русской раскладкой тыкаешь
<Amblnb> Ну не в том, что на весь экран по Ctrl+Alt+чёто там 1-6
<openvoid> тогда не годится
<Amblnb> Тоесть контрал работает только там?
<openvoid> контрол должен работать везде
<openvoid> а loadkeys только в tty
<Amblnb> аа
<openvoid> что за эмулятор - gnome-terminal или что то хитрое?
<Amblnb> И он и гуаке
<skai-falkorr> интересно.а русский стандарт и правда думает, что у него хватит денег судиться с фейсбуком?
<Amblnb> Думаю пентагон.бд будут удерживать всеми силами..
<openvoid> Несколько месяцев назад эта организация зарегистрировала в Роспатенте товарный знак «ё моё».
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: ну ё некому будет оспаривать.а вот лайк им лицокнига не простит
<openvoid> я хочу оспорить - что же мне тепеть мат парямым текстом говорить, если я нехочу нездоровых ассоциаций с водкой
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: у тя есть "ох тыж ёёёжик", ёйперный театр" и "етижы пассатижы"
<skai-falkorr> ну и на крайняк "мууутоновая шубка"
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: Что же касается дальнейших планов по продвижению водочного бренда, то, по словам его владельца, сегодня его приоритет – это США, Канада, Австралия и Новая Зеландия.
<tagezi> вот тебе объяснение зачем он судиться с фейсбуком )
<Onkeltem> ОТ: Установил рендерер в СкетчАп, обрадованный повесил лампы на потолок моделируемой комнаты, запустил рендерер, ушел курить
<Onkeltem> Возвращаюсь - всё отрендеренно... но лампы выключены блин ))))
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33809 - интересный абзац про закрытые дрова.
<[Raiden]> дигиКам в макоси http://www.flickr.com/photos/digikam/7170729158/in/photostream/
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: а в kde можно организовать аналог unity панели, когда переключатся по номеру ярлыка можно?
<[Raiden]> думаю нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хотя не нужно) Здесь алт+таб можно настроить вменяемо
<[Raiden]> можешь только понаделать хоткеев на запуск
<[Raiden]> ты можешь повесить все окна на 1 из углов либо ctrl+f9
<[v-8]_jupiter> та я уже выбрал alt+tab понравившийся) Устраивает на все 100%
<[Raiden]> ctrl+f7 будет тот же эффект, но для окон 1 класса. Т.е. все окна показывает все окна, а этот хоткей окна 1 софтины текущей
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: ок )
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: а таббинг пробовал уже?
<[Raiden]> квирк и 2 терминала в 1 окне http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0510/h_1336664758_6705646_03aa24c045.png
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> для одинакового типа окон можно автогруппировку включить
<[Raiden]> в общем сам разберешся
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: так теперь надо и дома еще kde поставить вместо unity. Мож сразу kubuntu поставить , что бы не мучатся доустановкой пакетов
<[Raiden]> ну, как хочешь
<[Raiden]> впринципе установка кубунту-десктоп сделает тоже самое.
<[v-8]_jupiter> А еще вопрос. К dropbox можно прикрутить как то dolphin?
<[Raiden]> у меня до 12.04 вообще ниразу небыло так, что бы 1 среда стояла. Сча 1 стоит, т.к. пока нету времени на захламление и нужды в общем тоже )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Все нашол решение http://clubs.ya.ru/4611686018427388586/replies.xml?item_no=1334
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: я не юзаю облака, убунту ван только , чоень режко через вебморду.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Так пора домой идти.
<[Raiden]> мне вот чего попалось http://trichard-kde.blogspot.com/2010/12/introducing-dropbox-integration-for.html
<[Raiden]> на опеннете есть  новость про дистр на базе мате. Видимо часть народа серьезно к этому отнеслась. Ну , к форку всмысле. Хотя некотоыре думали что загнется не начавшись.
<Nor8> Скинь линк глянуть.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33807 , сам дистр не думаю что сильно интересен
<Kyshtynbai> хм. а в 12.04 в репах гимп 2.6 или 2.8? У меня 2.6 почему-то хотя 2.8 вышел
<[Raiden]> он вышел позже. Есть на ппа
<Kyshtynbai> щас загуглю ппа, мерси. а то я уж собирать собрался
<[Raiden]> ппа этот, если стоит плагин регистри для 2.6 , то надо руками удалить http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/CVF3qa-OugE/install-gimp-plugin-registry-for-gimp.html
<Kyshtynbai> не, никаких плагинов не ставил, спасибо
<Kyshtynbai> Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~otto-kesselgulash/+archive/gimp) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<Kyshtynbai> о как
<[Raiden]> могу сказать что ставил оттуда на днях. Я плагины юзаю, поэтому ждал когда кто-нить соберет
<baronos> хехе, а у нас просто взялся и обновился гимп http://goo.gl/9iJSB :)
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: у тебя дебиан?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ага)
<[Raiden]> у тебя почти роллинг, если ты про дебиан нестабле. Но только почти
<Kyshtynbai> а не, вроде пошло
<[Raiden]> мой опыт показывает, что за чет ппа и гетдеб в убунте можно получить более свежее окружение. Хотя этот опыт касается тех программ котоыре я выбрал
<[Raiden]> счёт*
<Kyshtynbai> http://uppix.net/9/5/9/ef2db3765fcb3d46e63c3239029fb.png эээ и где обещанный однооконный тырфейс :) ???
<only_you> гимп 2.8 в репах 12.04 не будет? только рра?
<only_you> Kyshtynbai: включи в настройках
<[Raiden]> only_you: не будет
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33797
<Kyshtynbai> only_you: да вот что-то не найду
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: в меню окна зайди
<Kyshtynbai> о! мерси, а то я не там смотрел
<[Raiden]> мне больше нравится многооконка и то что именн оаткой режим по умолч.
<[Raiden]> я например могу 2 картинки рядом поставить  как тут http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0510/h_1336666828_3645226_eff4267af1.png
<Kyshtynbai> Да я не сказать, что дофига им пользуюсь, но всё ж с одним окном как-то удобнее, я давно этот режим жду).
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: слушай, у тебя подкаст видео в гноме-шелл нормально пашет? У меня можно записать один файл, он кладется в директорию видео и всё, до следующего ребута в этой директории видеоподкасты не повляются, сколько не записывай.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: хмм, ставил когда убунту 12,04 нормально записывались и сохранялись в ~/Videos
<artus> Kyshtynbai, прекрасно пишет ) сколько напишеш, столько и набросает)
<Kyshtynbai> странно-с!
<baronos> ну на д7 у меня сказка вообщем :D
<Kyshtynbai> вот ещё вопрос по гш. когда на трей мышью наводишь, иконки разворачиваются чтобы показать название софтины. это бесит) как это отключить?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/210/no-messagetray-text/
<Kyshtynbai> о, гут, спасибо, щас поставим-с.
<Kyshtynbai> Отличное расширение, то, что надо, спасибо :) .
<pr0mode> всем ку
<[Raiden]> из интервью чувака из проекта гном. Красиво звучит, но предложением выше было про метасити и ГШ
<[Raiden]> Все потому, что мы, поклонникиGnome, не изменилось в душе, мы все такие же, и нами движет все та же идея: создаватьпрекрасное и свободное программное обеспечение для всех пользователей.
<[Raiden]> прекраней метасити просто некуда
<[Raiden]> вот в этой его фразе больше правды (последняя, больше постить не буду):
<[Raiden]> После многих лет и многих презентаций, когда люди просто проходили мимо икивали, сейчас наша работа стала привлекать увлеченных людей, вдохновленныхпрекрасными идеями.
<[Raiden]> ой не могу "Javascript и CSS - это отличная комбинация для удобной настройки системы под себя." - а как же made for easy?
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], осталось сказать - "юзеры всех дистрибутивов объединяйтесь!"
<shenmue> никто комп никакой не продает? в москве разумеется
<shenmue> Sergey_IT осталось сказать - "разработчики всех дистрибутивов объединяйтесь!"
<[Raiden]> ну, если даш 2 цены, то забирай, так и быть
<shenmue> тогда точна виндекапец будет
<shenmue> [Raiden] всмысле?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: ты какой хочешь? десктоп\ноут?
<[Raiden]> если первое, полазь по overclockers.ru , там на форуме есть барахолка и бывает неплохое железо
<[Raiden]> а если целиком то avito.ru наверное )
<shenmue> ну авито там больше половины это реклама магазина
<shenmue> и все подобные сервисы.
<shenmue> топик " Кому нечего делать и не против вынести себе мозг сюда." под сабжем "помогите поставить battlefield 2 на ubuntu 11.10" =)))
<[Raiden]> так тебе бу или нет? Если бу, то оно там точно не реклама будет
<shenmue> бу как раз. ибо в средствах я ограничен до 2014 года
<Kyshtynbai> фига се ты на два года распланировал)))
<ghabit> кто-нибудь из магаза убунту покупал что-нибудь?
<shenmue> не я . брат в тюрьме сидит. сразу отвечу потому что дурак. в итоге я тяну родителей , две хаты, брату подачки и еще мое котэ
<shenmue> хм надо бы почитать про вэйлэнд. шуму вокруг него. а чего не понятно
<Kyshtynbai> а что сие такое?
<[Raiden]> http://www.scribd.com/doc/93093512/Интервью
<[Raiden]> хорошие вопросы там задают
<[Raiden]> Swapnil:
<[Raiden]> Ubuntu обжегся со своим Global Menu. Сейчас они предлагаю опцию,позволяющую убрать Global Menu. И несмотря на такую неудачу Unity, Gnome в версии3.4 также добавил Application Menu
<[Raiden]> ...
<Kyshtynbai> Работа Gnome на несколько мониторов просто ужасна. С другой стороны, KDE
<Kyshtynbai> предоставляет пользователю широчайшие возможности для настройки одновременной
<Kyshtynbai> Чо это она ужасна? втыкнул и работай
<artus> Kyshtynbai, тут главная мысль  Работа Gnome ... просто ужасна.  С другой стороны, KDE  предоставляет пользователю широчайшие возможности  ...
<Kyshtynbai> хехехе
<artus> Kyshtynbai, раслабся и не обращай внимания :)
<artus> как по мне единственное годное чего сваяли кеды - owncloud , а на предмет остального пусть тешутцо )
<ghabit> у меня два монитора gnome не умеет
<ghabit> ubuntu 12.04
<ghabit> подключаю через hdmi второй монитор - даже включать как его не знаю
<artus> ghabit, а причем тут гном вообще, причем тут ваааще какое либо де ?
<Kyshtynbai> ghabit: я юзаю роскошную и простую как три рубля утилиту arandr
<artus> крутим ксорг, крутим драйвера)  ну или жамкает невидия-сеттингс или чего у вас там есть и настраиваем
<[Raiden]> у артуса всё, чего нет в гноме не имеет права относиться к де или к гуи.
<artus> вылез сказочник из берлоги ))
<[Raiden]> у тебя учусь
<artus> [Raiden], причем тут не работает второй  монитор к гному? ))
<Kyshtynbai> вообще, с этим арандром и павуконтрол можно дичайше сделать на один монитор один фильм, а на другой - другой что нереально доставляет в определённых ситуациях).
<Kyshtynbai> ну это я оффтопю, впрочем.
<[Raiden]> artus: работа просто ужасна != не работает
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], 20:10        ghabit | у меня два монитора gnome не умеет , попроси пусть тебе в слух кто нить зачитает эту фразу )
<[Raiden]> и ещё де решает как размешать свои элементы
<[Raiden]> когда экранов больше 1
<[Raiden]> была хреновая поддержка нескольких мониторов
<[Raiden]> ключевое тут  - в гноме
<[Raiden]> ты же пишешь что де тут непричем
<Kyshtynbai> та лан. у меня и на 10.04 и на 12.04 работает всё с несколькими мониторами и саунд-картами идеально
<Kyshtynbai> в гноме ессно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а есть Hugin под кде?
<artus> ну да, у меня в гноме работает, в пеквм работает, в опенбоксе работает... пофиг в чем, а полюбому виноват гном , особенно если в ксорге пусто и дрова на виде о не стоять )
<ghabit> artus, "у кого гном не умеет два монитора?" " у меня два монитора гном не умеет" - что не так?
<artus> ghabit, наверно в том что не в гноме то дело
<baronos> ghabit: видеокарта не так
<tagezi> ghabit: что у тебя с видеокартой? )
<artus> ghabit, а монитора у меня на голых иксах без де есть , ога ))
<[Raiden]> tagezi: запускай хугин, хотя ест ьпрограммы на qt котоыре его используют.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: так у хугина гтк+ интерфейс
<artus> а от гнома у тя выбор ток - на какой собсно понитор панельки навешивать)
<ghabit> artus, а это не моя проблема, это проблема дистра. Много чего не пашет = другой дистр = -популярность = -зароботок = превращение дистра в уг
 * tagezi пошёл за попкорном )
<artus> ghabit, ну так что тебя держит? )) пользуй тот в котором все работает )
<ghabit> artus, если не получится все настроить хорошо - тогда придется. Правда тот, в котором все работает - платный.
<tagezi> ghabit: у многих всё работает )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну и что?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: так он половина гнома притащит за собой
<[Raiden]> ну и что?
<tagezi> а нафига ставить кде, если всёравно гном будет
<[Raiden]> не ставь
<skai-falkorr> а нафига ставить кде //obvious fix
<ghabit> tagezi, это ничего не значит.
<[Raiden]> программы на гтк+ ещё не предполагают установки де гном. Н оесли даже так, то в чем пробелма-то?
<[Raiden]> если у вас хдд хотя бы размером 15гб, то вам хватит
<[Raiden]> на кучу мусора
<[Raiden]> и на 3-4 де
<[Raiden]> в общем не делайте пробелму там где её нет
<tagezi> я вообщето спрашивал про аналоги.. ну ладно
<tagezi> райден сегодня не то скушал
<[Raiden]> я уже ответил
<[Raiden]> программа panorama помоему даже в комплекте
<[Raiden]> и она использует hugin
<tagezi> да, нашёл
<[Raiden]> что я не то скушал? Я как раз скушал что надо и активно использую софт на гтк
<[Raiden]> в кде
<tagezi> тоже в гтк+ интерфейсе..
<[Raiden]> cherrytree и pidgin как минимум
<[Raiden]> tagezi: что в гтк интерфейсе?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: panorama
<tagezi> просто если идти таким путём, то почему бы не поставить Панарамио Про под вайном?
<tagezi> она намного лучше обрабатывает точки, и в итоге сшивает
<[Raiden]> ну тебе видней , как тебе удобней
<[Raiden]> хотя я думаю что мы про разыне панорамы http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0510/h_1336671360_8446259_84bd575e05.png
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0510/h_1336671519_9674068_22ff911102.png
<[Raiden]> я кстати встречал проприетарную софтину которая очень хорошо картинки увеличивает , лучше чем у меня в гимпе получалось
<[Raiden]> и если важен не инструмент, а результат...
<openvoid> не надо картинки увеличивать и так весь интернет в картинках
<UA1000> ну вот теперь мне не грозит ограничение для несовершенолетних ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Поздравляю, наверное.
<UA1000> спасибо !!!
<[Raiden]> вот чего бывает, когда делаешь тупые инсталяторы. на каждый чих приходится нвоую сборку делать
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33813
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, красиво смотриться.. совсем по кдешному )
<tagezi> странно.. я ввики кде смотрел скрины
<[Raiden]> ты решил тулкиты по внешнему виду определять?
<[Raiden]> ну вообще , можно конечно, смотря какое окно.
<m_kobernyk> парни, подскажите, как настроить xorg.conf под 1368х768 на ноутбуке? перепробовал много примеров, но приходилось рэсториться. может с дровами поиграться?
<[Raiden]> какая видеокарта?
<markmx> приветствую, а можно ли в наутилусе как то выставить фильтр на файлы ну типа показывать файлы в имени которых присутствует такая то маска
<markmx> ?
<[Raiden]> нет, но можешь сортировать по типа, для выделения какого-то одного
<[Raiden]> по типу*
<[Raiden]> либо искать по маске
<[Raiden]> какой надо
<Sergey_IT> m_kobernyk, какая видео, с лайва разрешение нормальное было?
<[Raiden]> или какой ноутбук хотяб
<Sergey_IT> асус у него, несколько часов назад его спрашивал то же самое
<[Raiden]> ну азус это конечно сильно сокращает поиск, да
<markmx> Asus N53Sv  - если не такой, то бери молоток и раздалбывай, а потом сходи и купи себе N53Sv и забудь о проблемах лет на 7
<Sergey_IT> завтра еще зайдет, наверно
<[Raiden]> Знакомый?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<Sergey_IT> по повадкам сужу )
<[Raiden]> точно, к завтрому научится узнавать какая видеокарта
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> не научиться
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, пессимист ты
 * tagezi реалист
<tagezi> =D
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/05/new-gnome-3-application-mockups.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+UbuntuVibes+%28Ubuntu+Vibes%29
<m_kobernyk> [Raiden], http://pastebin.com/ksBV1qBM --- вот вывод lspci
<Sergey_IT> m_kobernyk, еще раз - с лайва разрешение правильно работает?
<Sergey_IT> что то клиент IP адреса как то меняет странно
<[Raiden]> интел значит
<[Raiden]> значит руками по старинке )
<[Raiden]> Жаль тут нет команды !memo
<andrex> есть memoserv
<[Raiden]> а лень
<andrex> правда пока он поймёт как прочитать, оставленное ему сообщение, можно будет ра 10 обьяснить что надо делать
<[Raiden]> http://timotheegiet.com/blog/floss/new-brush-engine-mode-in-krita-blend-like-in-mypaint.html
<X-Raimo> всем ку. Где можно взять дрова на Cirrus Logic GD 5446 ?
<X-Raimo> это видеокарта эмулируемая Qemu
<[Raiden]> у кему нету своих дров для гостей?
<andrex> ни где noname
<andrex> vesa или что то типа этого
<andrex> вот тебе и дрова)
<[Raiden]> значит надо было ставить вбокс или варю
<X-Raimo> вирт работает под proxmox'ом (KVM).
<[Raiden]> в общем я не знаю. В любом случае, если найдешь дрова, то максимум получишь какую-нить акселерацию в 2д
<[Raiden]> имхо
<tagezi> всем привет, блин
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> привет, блин себе оставь, он высох
<tagezi> да свет рубанули на минуту )
<kungfux> всем привет
<kungfux> Подскажите лёгкий оконный менеджер, чтобы без панелей и меню, ну или минимум из этого. Помню ставил какой-то wm, кроме картинки на рабочем столе больше ничего не было. Повторно найти не могу.
<tagezi> консоль?
<andrex> openbox
<[Raiden]> openbox
<andrex> не повторяй за мной)
<tagezi> ну там уже кроме картинки что-то торчит вроде )
<kungfux> Не консоль) Мне надо чтобы включалась машина и появлялся браузер и чтобы больше ничего не было. И доступа чтоб никуда не было.
<kungfux> Сейчас взгляну, спасибо)
<baronos> chromiumOS
<tagezi> +
<tagezi>  ))
<[Raiden]> можно пускать браузер в чистой хсессии
<[Raiden]> с какой-нить опцией дял фуллскрина
<[Raiden]> без вм
<kungfux> Не представляю как. Тоесть ставлю xinit и в .xinitrc пишу, скажем firefox ?
<[Raiden]> ну да, можно и так
<kungfux> Сейчас попробую. Спасибо! Это был бы идеальный вариант.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], учись, человеку ничего не надо, а тебе все мало, гибкости подавай..
<[Raiden]> у меня эт ов прошлом.
<kungfux> :)
<kungfux> За ChromiumOS зачёт) Правда просят на Ubuntu сделать обязательно.
<andrex> какая разница, линь он и в африле линь, они даже разницы незаметят
<baronos> на форуме где то была статья, там чел на арче сделал.
<[Raiden]> X везде X
<kungfux> Raiden, ты прав. Поставил xinit, firefox, прописал в .xinitrc запуск лисы и вуаля )
<kungfux> Спасибо за помощь!
<[Raiden]> пж
<[Raiden]> можно и без обвязок типа X :1 & DISPLAY=:1 firefox
<kungfux> просто /usr/bin/firefox написал
<[Raiden]> ну в твоем случае дак и надо
<[Raiden]> т*
<kungfux> запустился на весь экран. в .bashrc пропишу startx в бесконечном цикле и всё)
<kungfux> Кстати, подскажите, мне нужно установить сервер и на него xinit и firefox без интернета. Мне надо просто кэш apt-get скопировать на машину и сойдёт?
<[Raiden]> вполне
<andrex> должно сойти
<kungfux> apt-get update с кеша подтянет пакеты по идее
<kungfux> ок, спасибо!
<[Raiden]> нет ничего лучше фаерфокса без интернета, да.
<[Raiden]> :)
<kungfux> :D
<andrex> тока зачем сервер)
<kungfux> Да мне просто сделать, а потом машинка поедет на своё место, где уже будет интернет :)
<kungfux> Сервер решил выбрать, потому что он более надежен, теоретически, и в нём нет предустановленного ПО и прочего.
<tagezi> а я думал я извращенец )
<andrex> голый нетинстал и иксы
<andrex> с фф
<andrex> нафиг сервер то, там пакеты такиеже, только меньше
<kungfux> Нетинсталл? Объясни пжлста :)
<[Raiden]> о тсерверной устанвоки это мал очем отличается
<kungfux> Ну вот из-за того, что меньше) И я выше писал почему сервер.
<[Raiden]> ядро только другое
<andrex> !minimal
<ubuntuhelp> Образ Minimal CD очень небольшой по размеру. Большинство пакетов выкачивается из интернета при установке. Это позволяет Вам выбрать только те пакеты, которые Вам нужны. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<[Raiden]> минимал сд ставит так же как альтерней т.
<[Raiden]> разница только в том что с сети качает
<kungfux> Ну а в серверной установке сразу есть установка SSH :)
<andrex> также, это значит, косольный истолятор, наэтом также закончилось
<kungfux> Вообщем, я думаю, принципиальной разницы нет в данном случае. Тем более, что будет администрироваться удаленно, как сервер.
<[Raiden]> да
<kungfux> Всем спасибо еще раз!
<[Raiden]> лол, с лора: One gnome, one window, one button.
<Sergey_IT> Это новый Ubuntu One?
<[Raiden]> Это из коментов на интервью кого-то из проекта. В общем на главной
<Kyshtynbai> Гыгыгы про ван гном хорошо).
<tacirus> Привет, какая прога следит за частотой процессора?
<tacirus> Переустановил убунут и никак не найду ее
<tacirus> все нашел
<Nor8> UNIm95: Это у тебя я днях видел два апплета для разгона проца?
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/gnome/7735212?cid=7736478
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так это и не новость совсем )))
<[Raiden]> ну извините за баян )
<UNIm95> Nor8: для управления
<UNIm95> Nor8: учти это гном2
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Пусть ищут в своих рядах засланца из микрософт, который своей подрывной деятельностью рубит все на корню :-D
<Nor8> UNIm95: В хфце посмотрел, одной командой все разгоняет.
<[Raiden]> там была групповая хзаброска
<[Raiden]> без х
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqeAR-wISIE&feature=youtu.be :D
<UNIm95> Nor8:  да в xfce один апплет 2-умя ядрами управляет. но мне xfce не нравится
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Но гном не сдается и продолжает "радовать" супер нужными плюшками :-D    http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/05/new-gnome-3-application-mockups.html
<[Raiden]> кажется видел
<Nor8> UNIm95: Ну попроще он, но как замена второму вполне сойдет.
<UNIm95> Nor8:  МНЕ не понравилось
<Nor8> UNIm95: Твой выбор
<UNIm95> вот-вот
<UNIm95> пока нет время посмотреть на e17
<UNIm95> zj rfötncy xnj ,eltn dtctkj
<UNIm95> >_<
<UNIm95> но кажется что будет весело
<[Raiden]> лол http://www.linux.org.ru/news/gnome/7735212/page1?lastmod=1336679285895#comment-7737056
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/gnome/7735212/page1?lastmod=1336679285895#comment-7737233
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Мда.. два моника не поддерживает, композит не отключает, апплетов нужных не найти, настраивается еле-еле. Отстой какой то ))))
<baronos> дада, отстой, не юзайте его!
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/gnome/7735212/page1?lastmod=1336679285895#comment-7736260 - это в общем совпадает с моими думами )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ну так это очевидно
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/05/10/support/
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  http://lenta.ru/news/2012/05/04/mediaplayer/     Это смешнее ))
<[Raiden]> угу, читал )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Хотя и так понятно, что у больших корпораций всегда есть искушение задушить молодые, но перспективные проекты )))
<andrex> скоро напишуть что в ней ничего запустится не сможет кроме стандартного))
<Nor8> andrex: Да и сама будет запускаться только после разовой оплаты сеанса))) Монетку бросил и пользуй до ребута )))
<andrex> разоришся так, оно ведь в бсод будет падать каджые пол часа
<Nor8> А за патчик от бсод  отдельная плата ))
<andrex> ага, который будет реализован в новой версии вий, где будут свои прибабахи
<Nor8> andrex: Не забудь про антивирус и файрвол, тоже отдельная статья дохода )))
<andrex> а мне вобщем то, всёравно, достаточно того, что 8 ка жрёт ресурсы как кит планктон
<andrex> и интерфейс у неё уг
<[Raiden]> обещали вроде оптимизацию и что  легче чем вин7
<Nor8> Ты поверил? :-D
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> хы, у меня вся система зависла, когда я запустил это в вбокс, и это на стадии установки. с 7 всё было тип топ
<[Raiden]> это могут быть проблемы совместимости. Я установкой линей тоже вбокс вешал
<Nor8> вбокс кривоват
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], какая оптимизация - чем тогда загружать процы
<Sergey_IT> и жрать память
<andrex> ну тут не тока вбок, а вся система в даун ушла проктически. кстати developer preview норм было
<[Raiden]> они хотят универсальности. планшеты там, нетбуки
<[Raiden]> отсюда позывы к тому, что оно будет легче чем вин7
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так нетбукипланшеты лишь один из сегментов, со своей спецификой
<[Raiden]> но большой
<andrex> прикольные отзывы о 8 на арм будут: купил себе новый девайс с 8кой, но протестить несмог, так как после запуска дохнет акамулятор))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Но десктоп явно рано со счетов списывать, а он тоже не мал. А у него совсем другая специфика.
<[Raiden]> они то как раз не списывают, там 1 кнопку вин нажать, что бы нормальынй стол получить
<[Raiden]> и ещё мне нравится что эксплорер будет с такой панелькой http://www.tehnari.ru/attachments/f130/67709d1329587544-6.png
<[Raiden]> особенно впечетляет после скриншотов 3 наутилуса
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А что там с 3-им наутилусом?
<[Raiden]> ну там только кнопки вперед назад и всё
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Остальное на пкм повесили )))
<tagezi> прикольно )) в эксплоере теперь есть кнопочка отфармотировать )))
<tagezi> поставил винду, нажал кнопочку и опять диск чистый ))
<[Raiden]> ну и отлично. зачем терять время на меню. кнопки удобны и для курсора мышки и для пальца, а т.к. их надо много, разбиваешь на табы и выводишь исходя из контекста
<[Raiden]> гениально
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты в офисе 10 работал?
<[Raiden]> в 2007
<[Raiden]> а.. он наверное и есть 10. Работал
<tagezi> ну, в экселе без пол литра нифига не найти
<tagezi> особеное если работаешь с ним не как с калькулятором, а по нормальному загружаешь
<[Raiden]> я чего-то сомневаюсь. Нет, там конечно много опций и его надо как любой сложынй инстурмент изучать. Но найти что-либо атм гораздо проще чем до такого ифейса.
<tagezi> в эксплоере будет теперь тоже самое: отформатировать будет навиду, а добавить в закладке хрен знает где )
 * tagezi радуется что теперь у него нет винды
<[Raiden]> если будешь смотреть не диск, а файл или папку, то будет там избранное вместо формата или ещё что-то важное и частоюзаемое для этих видов  инфы
<[Raiden]> спать пора. А опенсорсу нужна свежая кровь или хотя бы что-то другое отличное от гнома, что бы хоть как-то конкурировать с лидерами )
<Sergey_IT> конкурировать не надо, надо слушать, что народу необходимо
<tagezi> Апле ни кого не слушает, а правильно продвигает, и все верещат от него
<Sergey_IT> так и я о том же )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Все теперь и дома Kde поставил)
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCU8bqPN-l0 какой фигней я заморочился :D
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: чтот качество видео не очень
<[v-8]_jupiter> не понятно
<[v-8]_jupiter> расширения для хрома сделал*
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<artus> 720 выбери
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, автоматическая добавлялялка запускалок урлов
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: прикольно)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Так надо пойти воды купить. Правда час ночи тяжеловато будет сделать это
<[v-8]_jupiter> но сушит
<[v-8]_jupiter> Скоро вернусь
<fuss> всем привет
<fuss> на канале все спять? завтра в школу?
<fuss> помогите!
<fuss> в гном-шеле панель отображается с артефактамиэ
<baronos> они будут с открытыми дровами нуво на нвидиа карте, на счет ати не знаю как обстоят дела.
<fuss> ати, опенсорц
<baronos> с какими то ати драйверами было более менее. врать не буду, не помню. на форуме посмотри, там были решения вроде.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Купил) Седня даже без гопоты обошлось)
<baronos> сегодня карма высокая, и +100 к проворству :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та ну на той неделе прикурить просили) пришлось дать
<[v-8]_jupiter> одному и по тапкам бегом)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мож уже запомнили)
<fuss> нет, мои дрова ати 9.3 их установить на 12.04 и ранее нет возможности
<fuss> )
<fuss> на форуме решения не было и нет)
<baronos> в таких случаях интересно sgfxi помогает устанавливать свежие дрова или нет?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Чтото ATI делают дрова ,а они как были никудышние так и остались.
<fuss> плюсую
<[v-8]_jupiter> Под linux беру теперь только intel. Никаких проблем с дровами
<fuss> и да, я не знаю что такое сгфикси, мои дрова 9.3, это так несколько лет назад. но первый раз с опен-сорцами с таким столкнулся
<baronos> гугл sgfxi
<fuss> зачем?
<fuss> или мне еще раз написать - 9.3. - это несколько лет назад! мою видео только опен-сорц дрова поддерживают
<baronos> это скрипт для установки любых версий дров ati/nvidia
<fuss> 9.3
<fuss> )
<baronos> ну тогда нет решения, сиди на юнити или кде.
<fuss> решение есть
<fuss> хочется другое
<fuss> от пользователей ати
<fuss> ибо вылазять другие проблемы, из-за того что создатели юнити криворукие
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кто ставил ispconfig 3 ? Как оно.
<Vladislaw> Народ помогите: http://piccy.info/view3/2996800/ddb47e5b3f536ec1adda72a3c2e8f0bb/
<Vladislaw> та схема еквивалентна этой: http://www.sites.google.com/site/iktkst/_/rsrc/1271271411078/home/issledovanie-triggerov/2.jpg или нет?
<Vladislaw> сорри за оффтоп, просто канал ##logic на английском и сложно там что-то спрашивать :(
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-11
<KyuuBe> утро
<KyuuBe> а амарок научили во флак мочь?
<CARCASS> тест
<ubuntuhelp> CARCASS, Ну понг, и что?
<CARCASS> привет всем, проблема с установкой lubuntu 12.04. После экрана с вводом имени, логина/пароля и началом, собственно, копирования файлов - черный экран с крутящимся курсором и всё, ждал 2 часа и ничего не дождался. Комп: Celeron 1.3 GHz (Tualatin), Gigabyte GA-6OXT, видео GeForce2 MX-400 64 Mb,
<CARCASS>  HDD Maxtor 40 Gb. Память и болванку тестировал, ошибок нет
<sharikoff> рано
<sharikoff> спят еще все
<CARCASS> sharikoff, ты не спишь, вот и помогай )
<sharikoff> а чо помогать
<sharikoff> переключись на консоль
<sharikoff> посмотри dmesg
<sharikoff> и все увидишь
<CARCASS> о, это я могу
<sharikoff> или отруби бутсплеш и смотри загрузку в консоли
<sharikoff> скроллок тормозит вывод на консоль если вдруг не успел прочитать
<CARCASS> у меня не бутсплеш пока, установка... dmesg|tail ниче криминального не говорит... перешел в / , сделал ls - папки вижу ) что-ж ему надо, блин
<CARCASS> хард я тоже менял, чтобы исключить какие-то косяки с хардом
<CARCASS> хард с dvd-приводом - на отдельных ide-каналах
<CARCASS> ичсх, на этом компе была успешно установлена lubuntu 11.04. Видимо, какой-то косяк в самом дистре 12.04
<sharikoff> а тайл зачем?
<sharikoff> dmesg|grep err
<CARCASS> да я уж и тез тэйла смотрел весь вывод dmesg, ниче там нет особенного
<CARCASS> нету error'ов
<sharikoff> попробуй гдм перезапустить или чо там у вас вместо него
<CARCASS> lightdm - рестартнул, не помогает. Всё тот же вертящийся курсор
<CARCASS> я и пробовал сперва загрузиться в livecd, оттуда установку запускал - тож самое
<CARCASS> в общем забейте, ребучу и ставлю 11.04
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а thunderbird можно заставить выполнить команду при получение определенного письма?
<Infra_3600> $ apt-get moo
<jlewka> подскажите, а thunderbird можно заставить выполнить команду при получение определенного письма?
<jlewka> =\
<Infra_3600> jlewka, в фильтрах ничего похожего нет. может покопать в сторону хитрых экстеншнов аддонов или самому писнуть? )
<jlewka> ни когда плагины не писал... да и уже решил сделать по другому, буду через консоль чекать ящик ))
<Infra_3600> jlewka, http://www.feep.net/sendmail/tutorial/intro/aliases.html можно в конвеер из /etc/aliases послать )))
<oxothuk> утра камрады
<oxothuk> есть сервак на нем nginx+apache перед ними на отдельном сервере в другой стране стоит nginx который проксирует на них все запросы
<oxothuk> как сделать так, чтобы бекенд видел реальные ip клиентов?
<openvoid> на фронтэнде не проксировать а форвардить
<oxothuk> можно несколько подробностей?
<openvoid> iptables -i ethX -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to ...
<brestows> :)
<brestows> :-P
<brestows> :[
<openvoid> тока -t nat -A PREROUTING
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг.
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Ну понг, и что?
<Fanisk> подскажите пожалуйста, начиная с какой версии ubuntu, процесс крона стал управляем через service cron start|stop?
<UNIm95> Fanisk: после 10.04 точно
<Fanisk> ок спасибо, а то я растерядся как-то
<Fanisk> растерялся*
<baronos> в консоли сколько цветов? какое лучше ставить http://itmages.ru/image/view/32967/015c2080 ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кто iccast2 настраивал, на несколько радиостанций?
<andrex> 256
<baronos> andrex: из-за чего может консоль съезжать, ен в курсе?
<baronos> не*
<SergeyIT> что значит съезжать?
<baronos> эмм, ну в моём случае, она влево немного уехала при загрузке :D
<andrex> настройки монитора
<baronos> как бы это не критично, просто интересно. монитор то с кнопочкой заветной автоподстройки :)
<SergeyIT> и не настраивается?
<andrex> да было такое, разрешение крути и автоподстройку тыкай, должно норм встать
<SergeyIT> еще частоту поменять попробуй
<andrex> угу
<baronos> ща потестим, хмм, а если я 16-bit воткну? :)
<andrex> гг, незнааю,скорее консоль тебя не поймёт, и покажет фигу в виде чёрного экрана
<SergeyIT> baronos, для консоли смысла нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как можно сделать doungrade для mysql с 5.5 до 5.1
<[v-8]_jupiter> через apt?
<andrex> baronos: в фреймбуфере и 24 бита должно проканать
<andrex> ну это я к тому если ты вдруг фильмы в консольке решил позыркать)
<andrex> [v-8]_jupiter: удаляешь текущий, и ставишь с указанием версии, а потом выполняешь чтото типа sudo aptitude hold <имяпакета>
<andrex> чтоб не обновлялся
<baronos> хехе, 800х600 не съезжает :)
<SergeyIT> baronos, а глаза как?
<baronos> ну вот, 1024х768 само то оказалось :)
<baronos> SergeyIT: теперь глаза нормально, не съезжают вместе с консолью :)
<baronos> ничего страшного не будет если я загружу web apps Форум Ubuntu.ru(кнопка для перехода на сайт forum.ubuntu.ru) c такой иконкой http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/ubuntu-logo-large.png для Chrome?
<baronos> вот такое исользование web apps http://goo.gl/FEo1t вместо жрущих память speedDial и тому подобных/
<[v-8]_jupiter> Чтото не даунгрейдится
<[v-8]_jupiter> (
<[v-8]_jupiter> как в 12.04 вернуть mysql-server-5.1
<[v-8]_jupiter> уже и соурс лист пихал от онерик
<[v-8]_jupiter> всеравно зависимости не может решить
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, а зачем?
<HarryShprottey> Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста. Стоит система 12.04. Обновил с 11.10.   Запустил тор, какие то проблемы были. Удалил всё командой sudo apt-get remove tor vidalia privoxy
<HarryShprottey> а как теперь вычистить конфиги, и остатки?
<[v-8]_jupiter> SergeyIT: не работают в 5,5 некоторые вещи
<[v-8]_jupiter> а когда починят хз
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, для таких случаев держу 10.04 )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та кто эе знал что такая бага будет
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, "на авось надейся, а сам не плошай" (с) народная мудрость
<Apokalips> Привет всем
<gaga_rin> привет ребят
<xibrand> test
<ubuntuhelp> xibrand, Failed!
<xibrand> tes
<xibrand> test
<ubuntuhelp> xibrand, Есть контакт.
<xibrand> всем привет
<xibrand> есть люди кто работает с git?
<andrex> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Apokalips> Кто может подсказать как удалить xamp?
<andrex> Apokalips: как ставил?
<Apokalips> andrex:  Да уже ненада розобралса. Спс. а ставил через     sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<[Raiden]> старыен новости  ,но на русском http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33814
<[Raiden]> коменты рекомендую
<baronos> не надо гном3 ставить и тем более ждать. это самая плохая ДЕ. проходите мимо и не обращайте внимания.
<andrex> :D
<andrex> не надо линь ставить, она не юзабильна, оставайтесь на вий.
<artus> baronos, +1
<artus> ато рейден все не успокоитцо никак )) сутками только тем и занимаетцо что ишет чего бы сказануть про самую плохую де ))
<[Raiden]> Я нахожу, что многим интересн опочитать про гном3 и про то куда он развивается
<[Raiden]> поэтому именно этот линк кинул
<artus> аа, ну находи))
<[Raiden]> но артус видимо опять что-то другое усмотрел )
<artus> а человеку-рсс заказы делать можно? или йлудить он ток про гном могеть? :D
<[Raiden]> тебе точно нельзя
<artus> ээх, пичаль то какая
<[Raiden]> andrex: хорошая мысль кстати, в августе с релизом вин8 надо подумать )
<andrex> мне оно не понравилось, по этому я даже думать о ней нехочю)
<andrex> у*
<n3lab> re2all
<n3lab> кодировка правильная?
<n3lab> и чо все молчат?
<[Raiden]> правильная
<n3lab> итак вопрос
<andrex> правильнгая, товарищь господин повелитель xD
<n3lab> вот хочу я сделать флешечку с чем-то. в данном случае это easyefi
<n3lab> и делаю я вот так
<n3lab> sudo dd if=EasyEFI\ v2.2\ ver.3.iso of=/dev/sdb
<n3lab> под вашей шикарной системой
<n3lab> и собственно вопрос: почему флешку не видит?
<n3lab> при загрузке
<n3lab> и когда делаю ей маунт, ругается, но потом показывает, что файлы на ней есть
<avk>  sudo dd if=EasyEFI\ v2.2\ ver.3.iso of=/dev/sdb перед этим может не надо монтировать, как вариант
<n3lab> ну дык она несмонитрована была
<n3lab> не надо, судя по факам всяким
<n3lab> в убунту вообще дд работает правильно?
<andrex> cat ttt.iso > /dev/sdx && sync
<n3lab> о как
<n3lab> давай попробую
<n3lab> а монтировать надо перед катом?
<andrex> нет
<n3lab> и надо ли форматировать?)
<avk> n3lab: unetbootin ?! нет
<n3lab> нет, унетбутин какой-то омерзительно косячный
<n3lab> sudo umount /dev/sdb
<n3lab> umount: /dev/sdb: не примонтирован
<n3lab> правильно же я делаю?
<avk> n3lab: а то, что ты ставишь, там откуда взято, рекомендации по заливке какие, есть ли, может по форуму глянуть
<n3lab> нету там никаких вменяемых рекомендаций
<avk> может скрипт какой есть
<n3lab> я хакинтош пытаюсь воткнуть.
<n3lab> нету скрипта. ничо нету. надо просто исошки закатать на флешки
<avk> ну тады претензии к ним скорей,чем сюды
<n3lab> ну размонтирую я правильно?
<avk> правильно
<n3lab> а почему тогда при этом в убунту флешка отображается
<n3lab> и значок этот виден)
<avk> тогда номер укажи
<avk> раздел
<avk> что примонтирован
<n3lab> указал
<n3lab> всё равно видет
<n3lab> а написано, что не примонтирован
<avk> ну видет и бох с ним
<n3lab> хмхм
<avk> главное что бы небыл примонтирован
<n3lab> вы кстате пока что можете рассказать всей бандой, как сделать, чтобы юнити на 12.04 не тормозило так аццко
<avk> он же только видит раздел, это не значит что он примонтирован, если тыкнуть его, то он примонтируется
<NoOova> народ а что будет если одну папку враз расшарить и через яндекс диск и через дропбокс и через убунтуван и через гугльдиск
<n3lab> всё-таки хоть и нетбук, но 3 гига оперативы же
<avk> n3lab: поставить dwm и удалить unity
<avk> и вспоминать как страшный сон
<[Raiden]> сделай логаут и выбери юнити 2д
<n3lab> что такое dwm?
<andrex> встроеная видяха, бела всему)
<sh0011> privet vsem. Kto horosho razbiraetsya v teme vosstanovleniya. Proshu vzglyanut na temu: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=191247.0 . Sorry za translit, sizhu s LIVECD
<andrex> д*
<avk> n3lab:  http://dwm.suckless.org/
<[Raiden]> Кстати, скоро его не будет. решили забить на разработку и эмулить композит на проце, как федорщики для ГШ
<andrex> !translit | sh0011
<ubuntuhelp> sh0011: Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<avk> это робот?
<avk> а послать его можно, ну так для прикола
<n3lab> не. не хочу эти все тайлы
<NoOova> Народ а где есть плагины для найтилуса
<n3lab> тем более  на нетбук
<sh0011> kak nastroit russki yazik
<andrex> NoOova: будет папка расшареная через яд дб итд
<avk> n3lab: openbox иеже
<andrex> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<n3lab> sudo cat EasyEFI\ v2.2\ ver.3.iso > /dev/sdb && sync
<n3lab> bash: /dev/sdb: Отказано в доступе
<andrex> sudo -i
<n3lab> а чо такое -i?
<andrex> потом всё это, и сдб там точно есть?
<n3lab> есть
<andrex> man sudo
<n3lab> ого. я рут! в убунту!
<n3lab> уиуиуи
<n3lab> мимими
<n3lab> вроде сделалось. попробую чуть попозже
<n3lab> ну а с юнити-то что? мне просто dash так понравился. никак нельзя тормоза убрать?
<andrex> 2д юзай, сказали же.
<sh0011> Привет всем. Кто хорошо разбирается в теме восстановления, помогите решить проблему - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=191247.0
<andrex> гг у тебя все точки монтирования кудато не вту степь идут
<andrex> /root/ -это хомяк рута, и нечего туда всё маунтить
<sh0011> 2 месяца сидел, все ОК было
 * artus ушол читать про ручной режим (не через консоль)
<sh0011> смешно
<n3lab> чото всё равно не видит(
<n3lab> блин. что-то я не так делаю
<andrex> cat /boot/grub/grub.conf смешно
<artus> sh0011, ты все сии экзорцизмы с ливки проводил. или из недогруженого базибокса?
<Sergey_IT> andrex, ты туда анекдоты записываешь?
<andrex> ага
<sh0011> Я ж новичок, мне можно писать. Эт мне все насоветовали
<andrex> Sergey_IT: спец создал чтоб анекдоты записывать)
<artus> Sergey_IT, а разве не смешно? линь стоит на 1м разделе, коий или убился или фиг нает, вопрос, смысл лезть в /boot/grub/ ? ))
<artus> sh0011, ты все сии экзорцизмы с ливки проводил. или из недогруженого базибокса?
<n3lab> вот оно
<n3lab> вот смотрите. вот я делаю cat или dd и записываю туда исошку
<andrex> Sergey_IT: тыж не вкурсе, происходящего) http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=191247.0
<n3lab> и после этой хрени у меня на флешке На диске /dev/sdb отсутствует верная таблица разделов
<n3lab> и чо делать(
<sh0011> да идите нафиг со своим сленгом замороченным, ставил по мануалу с ubuntologii
<artus> n3lab, ниче, грузитцо с флешки
<baronos> дай ссыль на убунтологию эту
<n3lab> так не видит(
<baronos> по которому ты делал
<n3lab> только что проверял
<artus> n3lab, кто не видит?
<n3lab> флешку при загрузке не видно
<artus> а чегоо грузиш?
<avk> разделы ты похерил, в прошлый раз, после dd их придется создавать заново
<n3lab> easyefi
<andrex> а у тебя биос точно флешки понимает на бут
<artus> n3lab, это что за зверь, и разве кто то обещал что оно должно таким макаром грузитцо?
<n3lab> точно
<n3lab> убунту же я с флешки поставил
<artus> n3lab, ну так то убунта, а сии непонятные исошки онли cdrom
<andrex> ааа это от макоси чтото чтоль
<n3lab> artus, это загрузчик, чтобы поставить snow leopard
<n3lab> говорят, что должно
<sh0011> baronas, http://ubuntologia.ru/installation - по этому мануалу
<artus> n3lab, мальчик, а вот причем тут  snow leopard ?
<andrex> гг твой нетбук помрёт от неё
<n3lab> ну дык я хочу его установить
<artus> sh0011, ты еще древнее найди ман))
<n3lab> andrex, не помрёт.
<artus> n3lab, это, иди хоти на другой канал, ога
<n3lab> я ваще-то насчёт записи на флешку консультируюсь с пиплами
<n3lab> а вот ты чо лезешь, мне непонятно
<n3lab> мальчик :)
<sh0011> artus, надо ж было с чего то начинать
<artus> @kban n3lab 3600 п.2.11 п.2.13  , вот так вот
<andrex> ну на флешку тебе сказали как записать, свобожден
<andrex> чёт я торможу
<artus> sh0011, суй болванку и ставь по новому, чето у тебя не поставилось, только сначала ливку загрузи, а потом уже жамкни инсталл
<baronos> че то какой то мутный мануал
<artus> sh0011, оно и репы обносит, и локали нормально поставит, если сразу жамкать инсталл - могут быть нюансы и отсутствовать локализация
<sh0011> artus, мож код скинуть ? О моих данных можно забит, которые там были?
<artus> sh0011, а у тебя там были данные ?
<artus> sh0011, продублирую вопрос , ты все сии экзорцизмы с ливки проводил. или из недогруженого базибокса?
<sh0011> nну не супер-приватные материалы, но были )
<sh0011> я ж тебе это написал выше )))) что не понял о чем ты
<artus> sh0011, вот все то под зелеными буквами на форуме, с ливсц набивал? или из того что у тебя осталось от системы?
<sh0011> вообщем я как биоробот ставил по мануалу с сайта который дал, там о чем ты говоришь не слова нет)
 * artus самоустранился
<andrex> у тебя появилось (initramfs) и ты начал всё это делать, или загрузился с лифки и потом начал делать
<sh0011> iz pod LIVECD
<sh0011> это все из под LIVE CD
<sh0011> сидел себе, не выключая неделями комп, все непонятно из за чего внезапно затормозило, пришлось перезагрузить, до этого сносил КОМПИЗ глючный. Ах да делал MEMTEST & HARDTEST - NO ERRORS. я даж причину до сих пор не могу понять почему это произошло , обычн
<artus> sh0011, sudo badblocks -v <имя_устройства> аля  sudo badblocks -v /dev/sdb1 , и капсить не надо, прекрасно и без него видно
<artus> sh0011, проверяй покаместь , малоли чего
<sh0011> artus, OK
<sh0011> t.e. ok)
<andrex> ага и уиды проверь в фстаб и грубцфг
<artus> andrex, да у него под ливкой не маунтитцо винт
<sh0011> badblocks: No such file or directory while trying to determine device size
<artus> sh0011, кстати, /var/log/syslog или мессаджес, чего там есть на paste.pro скидывай  ну и дмесг до кучи
<andrex> я чёт не видел что не маунтицо
<artus> andrex, на форуме
<artus> andrex, пациент под пытками выдал что таки с ливки шаманил :)
<andrex> ага
<andrex> хотя всё что после При попытке войти в ручном режиме (не через консоль) в системный раздел, вылезают такие ошибки:
<andrex> смутно очень, понимаю если было ls /mnt и ошибки
<sh0011> artus,1) badblocks: No such file or directory while trying to determine device size (sudo badblocks -v /dev/sdb1) 2) на эту команду консоль виснет (sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda6)
<artus> sh0011, логи давай на пасту
<sh0011> May 11 13:48:36 ubuntu kernel: imklog 4.2.0, log source = /proc/kmsg started. May 11 13:48:36 ubuntu rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="4.2.0" x-pid="1235" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] (re)start May 11 13:48:36 ubuntu rsyslogd: rsyslogd's groupid changed to 103 May 11 13:48:36 ubuntu rsyslogd: rsyslogd's userid changed to 101 May 11 13:48:36 ubuntu rsyslogd-2039: Could no open output file '/dev/xconsole' [try htt
<andrex> ужс
<baronos> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<sh0011> http://paste.pro/5149680
<baronos> а этот сислог из лайфсд чтоли или с примонтированного устройства? :)
<[Raiden]> пытаетесь вылечить свежеустановленную убунту?
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], угу, 2 месяца стоявшую и умершуя видать после очередного апдейта
<[Raiden]> ну если два, то может и есть смысл лечить
<artus> да никакого в принципе
<artus> особенно учитывая что обладатель и логи выдать не может) только под пытками)
<sh0011> а если в двух словах, то из-за чего эта трабла?
<artus> sh0011, если в 2х то - фиг знает :)
<andrex> мб винт крякнул
<artus> но ставлю на винт
<sh0011> винт нормальный, в нтфс я норм запускау файлы
<[Raiden]> sh0011: линукс сначала грузит как бы ос из инитрд, а потом уже делается чрут в нормальную ос. И чего-то на этом шаге у тебя не пашет. А причин нескольк оможет быть, какая-то ошибка в инитрд или настройках грубка (не  те разделы указаны)
<[Raiden]> а может и ещё чего-нить
<andrex> а нука sudo fsck -t ext4 /dev/sda6
<sh0011> а что могло послужить причиной? На ваш взгляд. Прост я каких то экспериментов экстремалних вообще не проводил, только упдеитил
<andrex> f ,skj e;t d gjcnt yf ajhev
<andrex> было же уже((
<sh0011> da)
<andrex> а вот и нет
<andrex> отмонтируй
<andrex> и попробуй
<sh0011> kak otmontirovat?)
<andrex> sudo umount /dev/sda6
<andrex> и не пиши в криво транслите
<sh0011> umount: /dev/sda6: not mounted
<andrex> ну попробуй
<sh0011> http://paste.pro/5149683
<andrex> хм
<artus> я за реинстал :) хотя можно еще гпартедом потыкать в раздел и почекать его
<andrex> или через дисковую тулзу
<andrex> фс скорее сдохла, и не сознаётся
<andrex> я тож за реинстал
<sh0011> я ж писал, что "в ручном режиме")) не могу чекнуть диск
<artus> sh0011, что есть ручной режим в твоем понимании?
<sh0011> он как не отформатирован
<sh0011> ну т.е. нагхал на папку применив при этом мишку
<sh0011> чур не ржать на мишкай
<artus> sh0011, а как это так можно почекать в наутилусе винт?
<artus> sh0011, sudo gparted и в нем тыцяй кнопочки )
 * baronos ищет в наутилусе мишку
<sh0011> nu ну зашел в /медиа и чекнул там КЛИКОМ по папке раздели
<andrex> чекдиском если тока пройтись может фс востановит
<artus> sh0011, чекнул кликом? круть, переустанавливай
<artus> и вырви капс с шифтом до кучи
<andrex> !pm > Roman1
<ubuntuhelp> Roman1, please see my private message
<sh0011> artus, ok видимо тебя эт сильно Бесит, ой)
<artus> sh0011, нет, просто капсу как и транслиту здесь не место)
<sh0011> ах да, вы ж регистру-зависимые парни
<baronos> угу
<baronos> фанатики так сказать
<sh0011> я рад что таких повстречал )))
<andrex> да у нас Ъ это уже не ъ
<sh0011> знаю, знаю читал на говно сайте который кидал выше)
<sh0011> а без форматирования, можно обновится?
<sh0011> у меня кстати в гепарде показывает, что диск нормален, т.е. статус стоит ext4 , нежели unallocated, но статус  NOT MOUNTed
<andrex> ну это норм
<sh0011> artus,  забился, чесно
<andrex> sh0011: нука попробуй, примаунтить ещё раз, и lsсом посмотреть, а то чёт я не доверяю всяким наутилусам
<andrex> и потом формать и переставляй
<Sergey_IT> что то много букв, ничего не понять (
<sh0011> artus, ничего не происходит, мигает белый курсор, как и писал на форуме
<sh0011> ой, т.е. andrex
<sh0011> sorry
<artus> дмесг и сислог на пасту
<andrex> ls /relf ghbvfeynbk
<andrex> ls /куда примаунтил
<andrex> то что при монтировании ничего не происходит это нормально
<sh0011> никуда он не примаутился у меня коснол к чертям повисла, нугхно ее теперь принудительно закрывать , на все команды ctrl+c & exit, меня шлют куда подальше, т.е. ниче не активно
<andrex> преставляй тогда
<andrex> логи ты нам точно не пакажеш
<sh0011> нажимау в nautiluse, там статус  pending
<sh0011> http://paste.pro/5149686
<andrex> да нафига нам лифкины логи то
<sh0011> ok
<artus> andrex, не, ну гипотетически то винт должен был хоть попытатцо подмаунтится
<sh0011> пойду искать как это сделать
<artus> EXT4-fs warning (device sda6): ext4_clear_journal_err: Filesystem error recorded from previous mount: IO failure
<artus> EXT4-fs warning (device sda6): ext4_clear_journal_err: Marking fs in need of filesystem check.
<andrex> мда точно
<artus> вобщем фс накрылась
<andrex> hex редактороч открывай и правь))
<andrex> м*
<sh0011> смешно
<artus> andrex, даж я такого колдунства не знаю, зачем глумишся то :D
<andrex> не а чё такое возможно, правда если знаешь чё творишь. и геморно очень
<andrex> ташто реинстал
<sh0011> ок, спасибо и на этом
<artus> sh0011, https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto как вариант
<sh0011> эт типа добьем на последок?
<artus> ахха ))
<andrex> можно было e2fsck ещё проверить, как вариант
<sh0011> andrex, и что это даст?
<Sergey_IT> а тестдиск то пробовали?
<andrex> а вдруг исправит
<andrex> я предлагал тестдиск тока проигнорили все дружно
<artus> andrex, надо было 5ть раз предлагать )
<sh0011> я из под F6 делал
<andrex> им я кстати один раз фс и востановил, а fsck здулся
<Sergey_IT> ну и правильно, зачем торопиться
<sh0011> дайте код )
<andrex> чего?
<andrex> пентагона))
<sh0011> testdisk
<artus> 2sdkj4(#jfLSDj2*#332
<andrex> e2fsck -y /dev/sdxX
<artus> andrex, а фсчеку не надо часом подмаунтить сначала фс собсно?
<andrex> нет наоборот нужно отмаунтить
<andrex> и из под судо
<sh0011> http://paste.pro/5149690
<andrex> testdisk пробуй
<andrex> надеюсь у него болванка есть
<andrex> и привод
<andrex> если тестдиск не справится, значит тока формат и спасёт, правда совневаюсь что это опять неповторится
<sh0011> а что надо сделать что б не повторилось ?)
<andrex> винт поменять, использовать хомяк на отдельном разделе, юзать ext3 или чёто другое
<artus> и не обновлятся :)
<andrex> хм интересно екст4 можно примонтировать забив на журнал, как екст3 можно было))
<sh0011> да блин, задолбало. Куда по дефолту распаковиваутся файлы?)
<andrex> какие
<sh0011> а что насчет свопа думаете?
<sh0011> tar.bz2
<andrex> нафиг он тебе
<sh0011> testdisk
<sh0011> скачивать надо его
<artus> и правельно, репы зло
<artus> *и
<sh0011> я распоковал, то хз куда )
<andrex>  в текущий каталог название папки как у тарбола, если не указывать путь
<sh0011> linux - ОС для мазахистов )
<andrex> а вабще apt-get install testdisk и забить на тарбол этот
<andrex> для мазахистов так оно и есть
<sh0011> http://paste.pro/5149692
<andrex> ну убей все пакет менеджеры
<sh0011> все изощренней и izoshrennei
<sh0011> все изощренней и изощренней
<sh0011> что не фразы - сразу google activation
<andrex> погугли словарик линуксойдов, может есть такой))
<sh0011> ok)
<tagezi> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, что сломал?
<tagezi> да, всё сломал )
<tagezi> теперь один слом остался )
<andrex> тебе в трампункт надо)
<tagezi> не, мне нужно из QPoligonF сделать нормальный масив int, и будет всё хорошо )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, оператор new и цикл for тебя спасут
<tagezi> что-то я сомневаюсь
<tagezi> я вобще отделбно координату не могу получить, только углы прямоуголника
<tagezi> сейчас немного отдахну, пойду перечитывать документацию.. что-то гдето пропускаю видимо
<tagezi> а я смотрю тихо тут сегодня опять )) весна, что ли, закончилась? )
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, так там координаты углов в полиноме, какие проблемы?
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, только почему *F используешь, если int получить надо?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: в голове проблеммы ) непонимаю я этого
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, так развивайся, зарядка утром,  холодный душ...
<tagezi> я вот такой выход в дебаге имею QPolygonF(QPointF(2187, 87620) QPointF(3004, 87620) QPointF(3004, 89608) QPointF(2187, 89608) )
<tagezi> это углы моего вида
<Sergey_IT> это координаты вершин
<tagezi> да
<tagezi> а мне они нужны по отдельности теперь ))) вот я и мучаюсь )))
<tagezi> координаты одной вершины я найчился получать
<tagezi> теперь нужно координаты одной вершины по отдельности..
<tagezi> короче я понимаю что это детская задача, но вот мозг скрипит.. пусть скрипит, иначе развиваться перестанет
<andser> привет всем! кто юзает xubuntu? как она по стабильности? годная?
<[Raiden]> я думаю что да
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ну так QPoint p = polygon[i]; p.x() и p.y() вернут координаты
<[Raiden]> но не юзаю
<Sergey_IT> самое стабильное то, что не юзаешь )
<sh0011> висит прога, никак не хочет закрываться .как определить какой кильнуть процесс?
<andser> у мня тут нетбук просто. unity тормозит ужасно. кеды - роскошь. гном3 - не торт :( смотрю тут другие DE'шки
<andrex> lubuntu
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я думал там многомерный масив
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, там класс на классе и классом погоняет )
<Sergey_IT> andser, параметры нетбука?
<[Raiden]> лубунта в общем-то норм. Панельку только можно повеселей. А то уж слишком мастдайно )
<andser> http://market.yandex.ua/model.xml?modelid=6025445&hid=91013&ncrnd=8158
<[Raiden]> а ты уже попробовал юнити2д?
<[Raiden]> тоже тормозит?
<andser> да юнити (и 2д тож) вообще пипец. ужасно ползает.
<baronos> а чего на нем стояло дефолтное и не тормозило, нельзя оставить было? :)
<andrex> яж грю лубунту, крысо де тоже будет тормозить
<andser> винда стартер эдишн стояла. смех да и только :)
<tagezi> странно что Юнити тормозит
<andser> юнити у меня и на мощном ноуте тормозит. понятно что не критично, но затупы даша напрягают конкретно
<tagezi> andser: ты 10.11 ставил?
<tagezi> 11.10
<andser> да
<tagezi> отна вообще тормозная была.. Лтс ставь
<tagezi> она пошустрее.. но когда дашем долго не пользуешься он всёравно притормаживает
<Sergey_IT> там еще проблема может быть с нвидиа ион
<tagezi> угу..
<Sergey_IT> дрова подбирать надо, если они есть
<andser> самая вкусная была 10.04. так сказать самая самая как по мне :) но к сожалению вайфай карточка глючила
<tagezi> билайновская?
<andser> в 12.04 все идеально подхватилось, но юнити тормозит ужасно
<[v-8]_jupiter> kde ставь
<Sergey_IT> andser, я на нетбуке сейчас, 12.04, но видео интел, более-менее нормально работает
<andser> tagezi, не. встроенная в ноут
<[v-8]_jupiter> только не все , а только нужное
<tagezi> [v-8]_jupiter: что бы понял что Юнити летает? ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> tagezi: кде быстрей будет
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<tagezi> andser: дрова на видио подбери
<[v-8]_jupiter> если только не ставить от него все подряд
<Sergey_IT> andser, какую версию ставил 32 бита или 64 бита?
<andser> 32
<andser> да видио все само подхватилось
<Sergey_IT> andser, у меня, кстати, 11.10 тоже тормозила изрядно
<andser> меня напрягает только быстродействие. поэтому и ищу ж нормальную DE'шку
<[Raiden]> можешь это попробовать. Это по сути лубунта но некоторые компоненты заменены http://madbox.tuxfamily.org/
<andser> Sergey_IT, да юнити меня вообще разочаровала. понятно, что для серфинга и типовых задач норм, но если чуть в сторону копать - упираешься в недопиленность самой юнити
<[Raiden]> ну или посмотреть и сделать так же если понравится
<Sergey_IT> andser, что делаешь на компе?
<andser> пхп кодинг
<[Raiden]> http://madbox.tuxfamily.org/images/madbox_12.04/slide_4.png
<tagezi> я нормально кодю )) причем графику )
<Sergey_IT> andser, это дело не для нетбука, я кодю на десктопе
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ты пока еще не кодишь ))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, псевдо кодю )) 40 000 итемов у меня быстро отрисовывает на сцене
<andser> когда в поездках - часто приходится кодить
<Sergey_IT> andser, выездной кодер?
<tagezi> с пчп у меня вообще небыло проблем
<tagezi> пхп*
<andser> понятно, что нетбук не годится, но в целом норм. главное чтоб DE'шка была полегче. не занимала всю память
<andser> Sergey_IT, люблю путешествовать )
<[Raiden]> 32бит даже кде не займет 2гб
<tagezi> угу
<andser> работа удаленная, так что норм
<Sergey_IT> andser, я тоже, но в поездках не кодю )
<andser> Sergey_IT, мне частенько приходится
<tagezi> andser: у тебя скорее не память забивается, а проц
<Sergey_IT> andser, иногда, конечно, приходится.... и на юнити не жалуюсь
<andser> tagezi, угу. ну слышно как трудится :)
<tagezi> andser: ну так глянь что его грузит
<andser> в основном lightdm'овские процессы
<tagezi> это дисплейный менеджер X, который стремится быть лёгким, быстрым)))
<tagezi> модет попробовать аптимизировать?
<andser> ну проц он легко напрягает )
<tagezi> отключить столы рабочие, если не нужны.. убрать лишние процесы
<tagezi> блютус например ))
<andser> в общем начну с xfce. оно вроде как и почти гном и вроде как не ругают за прожорливость
<tagezi> хубунту также будет тормозить
<[Raiden]> лайтдм не является обязательным. Можно почитать как вообще обходиться без *дм.
<tagezi> она по скорости почти не отлична
<andser> ну xfce это ж по сути гномовский форк?
<[Raiden]> 1. как  стартовать иксы автоматом при консольном логине , 2. как сделать автоматическую загрузку иксов без логина и без *дм
<[Raiden]> это гуглите
 * Sergey_IT запустил конки - ~10% система в покое ест
<tagezi> andser: лубунту ставь тогда уж
<andser> гном2 раньше стоял. на быстродействие не жаловался.
<Sergey_IT> andser, 12.04 пробовал?
<[Raiden]> поставь фоолбэк тогда, в 12.04 он слегка доведен до нормального вида
<andser> есессно )
<tagezi> ну, я особо разници не замечаю.. у меня бук 1,8 ггц, и гиг памяти
<[Raiden]> можно конечно решить вопрос по другому.  Идём на авито ру, продаем нетбук за сколько возьмут...
<andser> [Raiden], это с установкой пакета gnome-panel?
<[Raiden]> без, там панель своя
<andser> дк это ж гном3 будет грузиться
<[Raiden]> апплеты почти все доступны, только надо альт+ пкм, вроде
<[Raiden]> ну да ,только без ГШ , с 2 панельками и индикаторами от каноникал
<andser> gnome-session-fallback ставил. выбирал при входе gnome classic - грузился гном3
<andser> а я ж не сказал :) гном3 - маст дай :) вообще не впечатлил
<Sergey_IT> так может все таки проблема в дровах
<andser> не. с дровами все ок.
<andser> и на проприетарных крутится гуд и на свободных
<[Raiden]> должно быть так http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-fpdM3UOam3Y/TzW6lrA9yNI/AAAAAAAAHuQ/5Wf9Xum-oxQ/s1600/ubuntu12.04-classic-session.png , если не так ,попробуй на фоурме спросить. Т.к. я юзер кед и не в курсе.
<andser> [Raiden], да. вот вот. это если ставить пакет gnome-panel
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> на скриншоте панель не рисуется прогарммой gnome-panel
<andser> по сути все тоже самое ток нет лаунчера и даша. те же индикаторы
<baronos> gnome-session-fallback аля гном2
<Sergey_IT> andser, тогда не знаю... меня юнити устраивает, даже в QtCreator'е
<andser> ну я ставил сегодня gnome-session-fallback - грузился гном3
<andser> потом накопал в сети про gnome-panel. все стало как на скрине [Raiden]
<andser> но там не гном2. а какая-то эмуляция через ж :)
<Sergey_IT> гнома2 больше нет
<andser> нее-е-е-ет :'''(
<andser> я не хочу в это верить
<[Raiden]> скорее всего надо гном-твикер или его центр настроек и там включать фоолбэк. Для решения пробелмы. И ещё раз повторяю , г3 фоллбэк рисует 2 панели, умеет их отключать если надо .но это делается без gnome-panel
<[Raiden]> отключаются они правда через жо... дконфс-эдитор \ гсеттингс
<andser> ну видишь. по сути эт все тож через ж :( в общем по ходу если нужен труъ гном2 - откатываться на 10.04
<[Raiden]> ладно, я спать, думаю уже достаточно вариантов прозвучало )
<andser> ну или ближайший форк - xfce
<andser> * форк гнома
 * tagezi сейчас придёт )
<tagezi> ?quit
<andser> )
<sh00> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<sh00> подскажите че за фигня? http://paste.pro/5149700
<andrex> мдя, репы обнови
<sh00> я с LIVECD
<andrex> и все включи сначала в источниках
<andrex> без разницы с чего
<tagezi> В следующую субботу, 19 мая, в Московском государственном институте электроники и математики (МИЭМ) пройдет Ubuntu 12.04 InstallFest.
<Sergey_IT> Москва далеко
<andrex> вау, обязательно припрусь туда, хоть и тучу км пились
<andrex> ть*
<sh00> зависло на unpacking`e, задолбала, мож у меня сиди-диск фиговый?
<andrex> да причём ту  сд диск, он с нета качает >.<
<sh00> у меня реально виснет в консоли, я хз че за хня такая
<sh00> винт не трещит , не щелкает. в биосе звук нормальный
<artus> @kick sh00 вот такая, читай правила, прогуляйся, проветрись
<andrex> уже скока парицо с ним давноб лифку скачал с тестдиском или переставил всё
<sh_> дак я ж говорю виснет консоль
<Nor8>  С чего она виснет то? )))
 * andrex под столом
<sh_> ну зависает во время процессов. Мигает курсор, ниче вводить нелзя
<[v-8]_jupiter> Такой вопрос, а если сервак за nat находится и нан его прокинут 25 порт он сможет отправлять?
<[v-8]_jupiter> сообщение
<andrex> отправить то сможет а вот принять...
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну прокинуть и для Pop с imap
<[v-8]_jupiter> дополнительных маршрутов не нужно?
<Nor8> пульс 2.0 вышел. Никто не прикрутил случаем? )))
<sh_> если слетела фс, я могу обновится чтобы не потерять данные на диске?
<artus> как ты себе это представляеш? у тебя доступа к разделу ну никакого вообще нет, что ты обновлять надумал?
<Nor8> sh_: http://ubuntologia.ru/
<sh_> in\\я ж писал что он не монтируется, но область то у него размеченная!
<artus> sh_, и что ?
<sh_> Nor8, там не ответа, я давно там все посмотрел
<artus> sh_, ты с таким же интузиазмом наутилусом чекал фс ))
<Sergey_IT> sh_, найди диск для ремонта фс (c testdisk), если не получится восстановить, то ой
<sh_> artus> чекал это значит пробовал запустить я не вижу в этом ничего критичного для диска
<artus> вот оно че :)
<sh_> Sergey_IT, я ж писал но меня не хотят слушать что у меня виснут по непонятным причинам некоторые команды , например mount disk & apt-get install testdisk (vo vremia raspakovki)
<sh_> сорри за транслит пишу в гугле транслате
<artus> че, жамкнуть на значек раскладки в трее лень?
<Sergey_IT> sh_, скачай лайв диск с утилитами для восстановления и пробуй
<andrex> sh_: а лифка с установленым чекдиском тебе ничего не говорит?, или это только можно установкой на другой лифке получить
<andrex> заметь уже не раз говорим
<sh_> artus, ты не поверишь но language pack тоже не устанавливается через инет
<artus> sh_, ты не повериш, он нафиг на ливке не нужен
<artus> sh_, вобщем тяни нормальный образ и нарезай на флешку
<andrex> ага, а то чёто у тебя зависает всё там
<sh_> у меня нормальный образ с офф сите 10.04
<sh_> off site
<andrex> нуну ты прям хеши сверял))
<artus> sh_, ну оно заметно что нормальный, ахха
<artus> за то время что ты фигней страдаеш, можно было уже раз 15ть востановить или переставить все
<sh_> скажи как восстановить, и я удалось навеки отсуда
<sh_> (
<sh_> )
<baronos> инсталл оффтопик и навеки удалишься
<artus> :D
 * andrex пошел убивацо ап стену
<artus> sh_, ялить образ 12й хотяб, залить на флеш, и там уже или тестдиск, или реинстал) как повезет)
<andrex> бедная стенка
<baronos> andrex: так и до ремонта не далеко :)
<andrex> ага
<sh_> и же лишнего не пишу, все что вы пишете у меня не катит, либо вы пишете изначально упуская мелкие детали о которых я не знаю
<artus> sh_, да у тебя упоротая болванка на которой нифига не работает, ты это понять можеш? :)
<baronos> переустанови убунту
<andrex> я тебе ещё раньше сказал чтоб ты диск с чекдиском скачал
<artus> какие там нафиг мелкие детали в sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Sergey_IT> sh_, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Livecd
<andrex> нет он тарбол скачал, потом через апт парился, и между этим всем и после раз 100500 тебе говорили одно и тоже
<Sergey_IT> чем дальше - тем страшнее
<artus> все на инсталл фесты) убунты в массы, принудительно
<andrex> сопротивление карается баном, из жизни
<artus> порабы уже проводить убунту репаир фесты :)
<katoshka> msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<sh_> эт снова я. Кто там писал что дело не в сидидиске - спешите обломица, я запустился с  TRYUNITY и вижу во всей красе свою фс .  что вы на это скажете?
<andrex>  /msg nickserv help register Ъ
<artus>  sh_ 00:32          artus | sh_, да у тебя упоротая болванка на которой нифига не работает, ты это понять можеш? :)
<artus> как то так чтоль
<sh_> все мой файлы в целости и сохранности / эт ты когда написал? Сразу так не мог? Что до этого писал, полно хрень с проверками. Если заведомо знал нафига мне предлагал делать проверки>
<andrex> дык еслиб неписал так бы и не понял что твоя болванка уг
<sh_> ok
<artus> sh_, тебе надо по 5ть раз задавать вопрос чтоб добаится ответа, оно как то после 3го вопроса утомляеть по ходу дела)
<andrex> монтирование виснет проверка виснет установка виснет, жуть
<artus> sh_, а того, 00:28           +sh_ | у меня нормальный образ с офф сите 10.04 <--- чьи словаа? ))
<andrex> такшто обломись))
<sh_> ну дак вы че сразу не могли по нормальному сказать что болванке пришел конец, какие то проверки мне назначили). Все какими линухоидними терминами грузите
 * andrex подозревает что у sh_ раздвоение личности
<artus> гг
<sh_> дак это вы когда мне сказали, когда я сам намекать стал на болванку, и я задолго написал об этом, так что сами обломитесь )
<andrex> нуну
<artus> !logs | sh_
<ubuntuhelp> sh_: Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<artus> sh_, пальцем покажи где ты намекал то , я в упор не вижу
<sh_> ну не да короче мне пофиг, главно что у меня все ок. Все равно вам спасибо как никак вообще что то да помогали)
<andrex> он сказал про болванку когда пытался поставить чекдиск
<artus> sh_, вобщем флешки рулят :)
<sh_> ;)
<tagezi> после 19 мая станет хуже )
<andrex> с чего бы
<artus> флешки отменя
<artus> т
<tagezi> думаешь только електрики придут на фест? )
<Kyshtynbai> кто отменит флешки??
<andrex> я
<artus> електрики
<tagezi> )
<Kyshtynbai> я им отмненю!
<andrex> и детей к компу запрещю подпускать
<andrex> у*
<tagezi> +1
<Kyshtynbai> это правильно.
<sh_> ребят, последний вопрос, подскажите как мне выдрать (найти) вкладки в мозилле, в каком файле прописана эта инфа
<andrex> да запакуй хомяк в тар и скопируй куданить переставишь систему и распакуешь обратно
<artus> гдето в sqlite базе , фиг выковыряеш)
<baronos> люблю хром, синхронизовался, и все восстановилось :)
<andrex> в огнелисе тоже можно
<baronos> нудная у него первая авторизация :( за то фф15 меня порадовал :)
<sh_> andrex,так и сделаю огромное спасибо
<andrex> sh_: и хомяк в отдельный раздел вынеси, чтоб не парицо так в следующий раз
<sh_> andrex, ok
<andrex> baronos: я както вабще бекапами обхажусь, ибо 100 гигов в хомяке незасинхронизируешь))
<baronos> хехе))
<baronos> andrex: у меня 50гигов инфы фото видео мамки, хотя если все это сконвертировать то будет гигов на 20 :)
<tagezi> лан, всем пока
<sh_> что т я там посмотрел, никакого конфига и упоминания о мозилле не увидел )
<baronos> ~/.mozilla/
<andrex> интересно, там это где)
<sh_> ~/home
<andrex> атам и нидолжно быть
 * andrex чует скоро войс за ошибки выхватит опять
<artus> andrex, параноик :)
<andrex> от ская чего только не ждёшь
<andrex> он прям самой внезапности фору даст
<c5h12> join #programming
<andrex>  /
<andrex> или ты зашел сообщить что то важное
<c5h12> не не
<c5h12> очепятался
<c5h12> на канал кодинга тож зашёл )
<c5h12> важного ничего сообщить не могу, так как занят изучением кодинга
<c5h12> читаю книженцию по кодингу дров
<c5h12> в русском переводе
 * andrex начинает думать что пошевелил что то нехорошее
<artus> c5h12, а сюда пофлудить щашол чтоль? )
<c5h12> типа того )
<c5h12> что ж ты нехорошее пошевелил, artus?
<andrex> c5h12: а ты догадайся с 3х ра
<andrex> з*
<c5h12> в общем, у меня был один вопрос про этот самый кодинг дров, но тут я неожиданно нашёл менее оффтоповой канал )
<c5h12> под конец текста качество перевода падает, уже нарыл оригинал
<c5h12> что снимает мой вопрос
<c5h12> видать, переводчик задолбался переводить не меньше, чем я - читать
<andrex> +q
<c5h12> andrex, понятия не имею
<artus> andrex, :)
<andrex> я гумманый, пущай флудит сам с собой
<c5h12> я не в курсе, о чём вы раньше говорили
<andrex>  /msg nickserv help modes -может поймёшь
<c5h12> "No help available for modes."
<andrex> ппц, спать пора cs и flags
<c5h12> гм... коммент artus'а о нехорошем неуместен.
<c5h12> Что касается меня, мой конкретный вопрос был снят до того, как я его задал здесь
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-12
<c5h12> блин, artus, извини. Я чё-то подумал, что ты эту фразу про нехорошее написал
<c5h12> в общем, всё написанное переадресовывается andrex'у
<c5h12> andrex, ну, ты действительно пошевелил что-то нехорошее. Ни что иное, как свою неадекватность в некоторых ситуациях.
<Lot> Прива! Кто здесь?
<Lot> Блни одни боты
<Lot> даже спросить не у кого
<SAPetrovich> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг.
<jlewka> понг
<chelaxe> скай
<nuts_x> test
<ubuntuhelp> nuts_x, Failed!
<nuts_x> о
<tagezi> всем привет )
<andrex> всётаки пентана надобыло за Quietнуть)
<hookah> всем алоха
<tagezi> andrex: ты чего ругаешься?
<andrex> нет)
<andrex> это обычный русско индуский слог
<tagezi> как всётаки пишеться правильно?
<tagezi> всё-таки?
<andrex> tagezi: что именно
<tagezi> "всё-таки"
<andrex> ааа
<Infra_3600> 12.04 ня?
<tagezi> Infra_3600: смотря откуда руки )
<andrex> на вкус и цвет...
<Infra_3600> tagezi, из разных мест
<tagezi> Infra_3600: тогда по разному и будет )))
<tagezi> даш притормаживает.. а так, лично мне всё очень нравиться
<Infra_3600> думаю, а не поставить ли на мой EeePC 900 ))))
<andrex> tagezi: пишеться в данном случае без ь
<tagezi> но я использую только терминал, кутикреатор и хромиум
<andrex> граматей
<SergeyIT> tagezi, и ирк-клиент
<tagezi> andrex: вот меня тоже удивило ))) я то ошибаюсь постоянно, а от тебя не ожидал )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да.. в терминале )
<andrex> tagezi: да я даже вопрос не понял, правильно сначала)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а я думаю, и зачем тебе терминал ;)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: о_О у него есть другая функция? =)
<andrex> да, печатать буковки вместо lexikon
<SergeyIT> Infra_3600, не ставь
<andrex> лубунту мона
<Infra_3600> SergeyIT, не буду. если на обычном тормозит, то на моём селероне 900 заснёт. оставлю Debian 6.0
<tagezi> ну по тестам он получше чем Atom N270
<Infra_3600> никогда бы не подумал, честно ))
<chelaxe> ушел назад на 10.04
<chelaxe> няшка
<Legioner> привет всем
<Legioner> подскажите пожалуйста какой лучше ide для python и c++
<chelaxe> эм vim и g++ и более не надо
<SergeyIT> и без Х-ов
<Legioner> спасибо сейчас посмотрим
<tagezi> )
<chelaxe> ))
<tagezi> что такое дериватив?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B2
<tagezi> SergeyIT: это я знаю ))) меня интерисует что по отношению к операционной системе это значит?
<tagezi> С релиза 12.10 появится отдельный дериватив на основе GNOME Shell.
<tagezi> то есть, теперь будет Ghubuntu?
<SergeyIT> производный
<skai-falkorr> так
<skai-falkorr> кто мне напомнит по тару?
<Infra_3600> man tar
<Infra_3600> )
<skai-falkorr> нееее
<skai-falkorr> так не интересно
<andrex> sudo tar cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /  -?
<Infra_3600> http://news.yandex.ru/yandsearch?cl4url=www.nixp.ru%2Fnews%2F19-%25D0%25BC%25D0%25B0%25D1%258F-%25D0%25B2-%25D0%259C%25D0%25BE%25D1%2581%25D0%25BA%25D0%25B2%25D0%25B5-%25D0%25BF%25D1%2580%25D0%25BE%25D0%25B9%25D0%25B4%25D0%25B5%25D1%2582-Ubuntu-12-04-InstallFest.html&cat=49&lang=ru
<skai-falkorr> andrex: вооо
<skai-falkorr> cvpzf
<andrex> ))
<andrex> Infra_3600: http://tinyurl.com/7zqnemo ссылки сокращать неучили))
<skai-falkorr> мне правда sudo dd if=/dev/sda4 of=/home/falkorr/backup | tar cvpzf
<skai-falkorr> andrex: как думаш - так пойдет?
<andrex> должно
<skai-falkorr> так
<skai-falkorr> а какой ключ за гзип отвечает?z?
<skai-falkorr> fuf
<skai-falkorr> его заменю на J
<Infra_3600> будет бзипту
<skai-falkorr> ,eltn [pbg
<skai-falkorr> будет хзи
<skai-falkorr> п
<Infra_3600> а
<Infra_3600> это маленький джей бзипту
<skai-falkorr> еп
<andrex> gzip -z xz -j
<andrex> если я правильно понял
<skai-falkorr> andrex: xz - J
<skai-falkorr> bzip -j
<skai-falkorr> gzip -z
<andrex> ну да я большую хотел, тока не получилось))
<skai-falkorr> а все так.хотят большую, а довольствуются 1-2 размером
<andrex> хм с дд кстати прикольно придумал
<skai-falkorr> sudo dd if=/dev/sda4 | xz > backup.tgz
<skai-falkorr> вот так
<skai-falkorr> иначе не сработает
<andrex> dd if=/dev/sda1 conv=sync,noerror bs=8m | xz > backup.tgz
<skai-falkorr> 4m
<skai-falkorr> предпочитаю не такие большие блоки
<andrex> ну эт я к примеру
<andrex> | gzip -c > backup.gz или так, вобщем всяко можно))
<himik> xz... чето я отстал от жизни
<andrex> )
<andrex> Infra_3600: кстати твой ссыль байян, тока щас взглянул))
<Infra_3600> andrex, чем боян
<Infra_3600> ??
<andrex> было уже
<Infra_3600> andrex, вчера по рсс получил
<andrex> ну вчера и было
<Infra_3600> борода уже успела вырасти у ньюза )
<|rapidsp|> ктонить пробовал сейчас apt-get update?
<|rapidsp|> чета глючит у меня
<|rapidsp|> Не удалось получить gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_.......
<[v-8]_jupiter> все норм
<|rapidsp|> .....Контрольная сумма (Hash) не совпадает
<|rapidsp|> хм
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://ua.archive.ubuntu.com
<[v-8]_jupiter> отсда у меня берет
<|rapidsp|> значит у себя чтото сломал :)
<andrex> http://archive.ubuntu.com всё норм
<andrex> точно наверно чёт у тебя
<[v-8]_jupiter> А ктото tano пользуется?
<[v-8]_jupiter> на 12.04 вылетать стал
<[v-8]_jupiter> с ошибкой Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Scrimmer> Что, скучали? :)
<tagezi> два с половиной часа какнал держал обед молчания... пришёл, всё сломал )
<tagezi> канал*
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: наступил ужин говорливости?
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: чаепитие )
<andrex> полдник разговоров
<Scrimmer> и так, господа
<Scrimmer> я прошел обряд очищения, сидел без инета 9 дней. на 8 и 9ые дни, я, в отчаянии, начал бродить по дворам в поисках расшареной вайфай. за эти 2 дня я познакомился с многими бабушками
<tagezi> вайфай кончился? )
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Failed!
<Scrimmer> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Ну понг, и что?
<Scrimmer> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Понг.
<Sergey_IT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг.
<andrex> Sergey_IT: чё в настольный тенис играешь :)
<[Raiden]> пульс 2.0 обсудили уже? :)
<[Raiden]> Динамическое переключение частоты дискретизации при выводе на звуковую карту. - до этого только руками через кофниг в етц
<[Raiden]> нфиг*
<[Raiden]> Compiz will be ported to OpenGL ES 2.0
<[Raiden]> к осени. Что означает , что потянут недокомпы, скорее всего
<[Raiden]> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/6B-PN0PCbDM/
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: привет!!11
<[Raiden]> ку
<Scrimmer> расскажи чтонибудь о кедах, а то грустно уже :)
<[Raiden]> Ну...
<[Raiden]> допустим я могу выделить все рыжие валлпаперы, созбать тег Рыжее и потом находить их в 1 клик
<[Raiden]> в дельфине
<Scrimmer> <3
<[Raiden]> или там, по alt+f2 могу вызвать графическое окно со страницей ман, набрав #ls например
<andrex> у райдена, муза исчезла, чёт так неохотно о кедах говорить стал(
<artus> гг
<[Raiden]> Ну, конкретной же темы нету
<andrex> а юнити по маске может файлы выделять)
<[Raiden]> сортируешь по типу и выделяешь
<[Raiden]> ищешь по любой маске и выделяешь
<andrex> http://itmages.ru/image/preview/515337/2fff2584
<Scrimmer> а я скучал по вам :3
<andrex> ппц, хоть на улицу иди, и шифер наголову лови
<Sergey_IT> andrex, настольный теннис лучше
<andrex> арканойд чтоле)
<Sergey_IT> пинг-понг
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0512/h_1336843838_1231914_8d0e24971b.png - лучше 1 раз показать.
<baronos> дай угадаю, там кеды?))
<andrex> не китайские шанхайки)
<[Raiden]> там кеды, но дело в фм
<[Raiden]> т.к. выше поиск по маске обсуждался
<andrex> [Raiden]: а на рабочем столе слабо по маске также
<Sergey_IT> а зачем?
<[Raiden]> я как-то слабо представляю как на рабочем столе )
<[Raiden]> вообще , не слабо, точнее, в кде 1 из вариантов показа иконок из папки рабочий стол - это плазмойд показ папки. Он может показывать как все файлы, так и по маске.
<[v-8]_jupiter> А какая разница в какой папке искать)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Kde лучше
<tagezi> у нас 2 сектанта )
<Corsa1r> [Raiden], загрузи пожалуйста сюда http://tuxdroid.no-ip.org папку Wallpapers
<[Raiden]> в отличие от классического стола  с иконками ( котоырй в кде тоже есть) плазмойдов можно размешать несколько. И видеть содержимое на столе нескольких папок , если надо, а не только Рабочий стол
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0512/h_1336844152_8690479_15581577f2.png
<andrex> tagezi: поздравляю, добро пожаловать в убунто секту)
<Sergey_IT> нет здесь сект. Здесь лебедь, рак и щука
<[Raiden]> Corsa1r: Шустрый какой, прям всю папку ) сча, только будет архивом
<andrex> и Крылов
<doronskiy> на классическом рабочем столе обычно занимаются сексом. линуксоиды воспринимают эту фразу слишком буквально)
<[Raiden]> Corsa1r: А туда влезит 720мб?
<Corsa1r> [Raiden], сейчас нет, погоди пару минут.
<andrex> [Raiden]: наболванку нареж, и по почте отправь
<[Raiden]> ну это неменьше чем за тыщу $
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а фтп у тебя нет?
 * baronos думает, что Лебедь - Гном3 (http://goo.gl/t4YVe), Рак - КДЕ (http://goo.gl/6MME6 весь такой непонятный), Щука - Юнити (http://goo.gl/cXBvh)
<Sergey_IT> емайлом пошли
<[Raiden]> интересно, что может быть непонятног ов кде, с максимально полным гуи и справкой. И что есть понятного в гном3?
<Scrimmer> baronos: саламат паги
<[Raiden]> я уж молчу что кде может из коробки быть привычным винюзеру, а г3 только юзеру иос
<Sergey_IT> baronos, гном3 - гадкий утенок пока
<[Raiden]> и то сомнительно
<[v-8]_jupiter> В kde пару галочек поставил и все работает.
<Corsa1r> [Raiden], давай :)
<andrex> а открыто коробкой можно всех виндузятников распугивать
<[Raiden]> Corsa1r: Ну , попробуем )
<gridis> Привет всем
<andrex> [Raiden]: и ща как назло сосед с перфоратором проводку найдёт)
<Scrimmer> gridis: :]
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> поползло, 3%
<gridis> Scrimmer: :)
 * andrex подумал, скока интересно сотен лет, будет скидывать хомяк на фтп)
<[Raiden]> Corsa1r: короче крикну когда зальется
<Corsa1r> хорошо
<[Raiden]> у мну тарифчик не ахти
<andrex> и чё скока времени осталось залифацо) или там некажит
<[Raiden]> % кажет, 27 залилось )
<andrex> а я гдето 3 года буду 100 гигов передавать + пол года - месяц))
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> фидо
<Scrimmer> ребят, как в убунте на файл выдать права на чтение и запись?
<[Raiden]> консолька сойдет?
<[Raiden]> chmod a+rw filename
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, в ФМ - свойства файла
<Scrimmer> а если для папки, включая вложенные файлы?
<Scrimmer> там не выставляется :(
<markmx> я забыл как юзать sed :)))
<markmx> реально не помню как делал обработку файлов им
<Scrimmer> мне в /var/www нужно на все файлы фулл права выдать
<andrex> man chmod
<markmx> chmod -R 777
<markmx> а ваще ненадо тебе фул права давать, это неверно
<markmx> файлы 644 папки 755
<Scrimmer> возможно, но щас это без разницы :)
<Scrimmer> благодарю за команду
<markmx> как седом файлики редактировать? :)
<markmx> cat .mc/hotlist | sed -r "s/(a42ec9b3dbf92dd2@)([0-9\.]+)/\\1`letItBitServ`/" > .mc/hotlist; - ну это же фарш :))))))
<[Raiden]> в непонятном кде так http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0512/h_1336846020_9160882_98808ea070.png , а в понятном гноме сами поймёте ))
<doronskiy> sed -i ...
<doronskiy> не надо катов
<markmx> во :)))) пасип.. .я реально забыл как там чо... вот прям отшибло причем помню отчетливо ка кделал
<baronos> кстати если кому надо чтоб строка адреса была всегда в наутилусе то спрашивайте http://goo.gl/3CdzF
<markmx> баранос :) палишься, любитель браззерс :))))
<markmx> а не... не совсем палишься, но близко
<markmx> лучше скажи не как вызвыать строку а как ее обратно переключить на виджиты
<markmx> или как эти облачка называются
<[Raiden]> всегда не стоит, там вроде кноки вверх нема. пошаговая строка заменяет
<[Raiden]> п*
<baronos> 1) barOnos 2) я не понял
<baronos> это строка на постоянку включена
<baronos> её вызывать не надо
<Sergey_IT> ctrl+L <> ESC
<baronos> gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.preferences always-use-location-entry true вот так на постоянку вкючается
<[Raiden]> Corsa1r: 87%
<Corsa1r> :)
<Corsa1r> уже скоро )
<Sergey_IT> постучи...
<doronskiy> кстати да, тоже всегда пользовался ctrl+L, вполне удобно
<[Raiden]> в дельфите так же или дабклик
<[Raiden]> л*
<doronskiy> а если мышой серфить, то в самый раз не строка с адресом, а блоки
<[Raiden]> кроме случая когда хочешь выделить и скопировать )
 * Sergey_IT наутилусом не пользуется
<markmx> Хочеться выделить и скопировать...
<markmx> у тебя шрифт Bank Gothic???
<[Raiden]> Corsa1r: 100
<Sergey_IT> дальше будет 101...110 и т.д.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> да не , всё
<Corsa1r> [Raiden], спасибо!
<[Raiden]> там по больешй части старая фигня, но может чего найдешь )
<Scrimmer> http://goo.gl/tdo8H - веселый мужик :)
<Sergey_IT> и чего смешного, в музеях таких уйма
<numberto> помогите установить xulrunner-dev
<numberto> в репах нету, может где еще есть?
<artus> numberto, [/home/artus]% aptsearch xulrunner-d
<artus> p   xulrunner-dev                                                        - Development files for the Gecko engine library
<baronos> ~/.config/google-chrome/Default/Extension
<baronos> ой
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> артус ссылки на хомку даёт )
<andrex> не смешно
<gim_> У кого как выглядит вывод команды sensors ? (пакет lm-sensors )
<numberto> artus: так у меня его нету, и apt-get install xulrunner-dev дает ошибку. Говорит что такого нету.  Ubuntu 12.04
<markmx> а существует какой нить линуксочан?
<artus> numberto, apt-cache search xulrunner-d
<numberto> ничего не выдает, пустота
<artus> numberto, а src репы у тебя включены?
<numberto> щя проверю
<artus> сразу говорю что нет )
<numberto> artus: да включены
<artus> numberto, grep -vE "^#|^$" /etc/apt/sources.list на paste.pro
<Sergey_IT> gim_, http://paste.pro/5149745
<gim_> Sergey_IT: Аналогично. Почему у некоторых больше сенсоров? Таких как обороты кулера и т.д.
<artus> gim_, у них версия сенсора pro
<Sergey_IT> gim_, чипы разные
<artus> :)
<YaYa> Как кТоррент вывести из ф11?
<artus> [Raiden], во, может ты подскажеш, как на хоткей повесить копирование ссылки в буфер при наведении на оную ?
<[Raiden]> не знаю
 * pakirava : доброго всем
<doronskiy> непосредственно копирование в буфер — xsel
<doronskiy> и еще какую-то утилиту встречал, но забыл
<artus> doronskiy, проканает же вроде если просто на ссылу навести мышу и сделать ее активной
<doronskiy> про наведение не знаю, это событие. из событий по наведению мне на ум приходит только onmouseover из жс)
<doronskiy> мне кажется, что для каждого окна своя обработка наведения
<doronskiy> может быть, можно более конкретно обрисовать, что именно нужно?
<doronskiy> наведение на ссылку в любом окне любой программы?
<artus> doronskiy, угу
<doronskiy> мне кажется, что это невозможно
<artus> дабы в дальнейшем скормить качалке без лишних телодвижений
<artus> doronskiy, ну вот зачем сразу так лицом то в грязь )) все мечты на корню рушиш)
 * doronskiy пожал плечами
<doronskiy> я не уверен, мне так *кажется*, если что..
<Sergey_IT> artus, совсем обленился?
<artus> Sergey_IT, а чегой сразу обленился))
<doronskiy> если логически подумать, то даже правильно, что невозможно. ибо окно программы должно быть приватным для самой программы
<Sergey_IT> artus, так экономия одного клика
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну двумя то не проблема, но всеж вообще без клика хочется обойтись )
<doronskiy> иначе любой мало-мальский троян сможет легко копирнуть все что угодно прямо в текстовом формате
<artus> doronskiy, вот меня маломальские трояны ну меньше всего волнуют))
<doronskiy> нащет трояна пример навреное неудачный но тем не менее
<artus> doronskiy, ну я в глобальном тоже подразумеваю)
<doronskiy> короче. даже при тупом создании формы в каком-нибудь кутэдизайнере уже становится понятно, что у окна свой собственный обработчик всего и вся
<doronskiy> и подзлесть к нему извне – очень вряд ли
<doronskiy> *подлезть
<Sergey_IT> artus, получается типа вызвать контекстное меню, и если в нем есть пункт "копи линк", то что то сделать
<doronskiy> здесь лучше подойти с другой стороны
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну так то само собой можно
<doronskiy> откуды собственно ссылки? из интернетов? скачать, распарсить
<doronskiy> это вполне быстро и легко
<tagezi> скриптик написать и повесить в трей
<artus> doronskiy, навел на любой линк, жамкнул хоткей, ария пошла качать
<Sergey_IT> artus, я имею ввиду по хоткею сделать, но как не знаю...
<artus> doronskiy, без привязки к браузелам-шмаузерам
<artus> тупо кинуть линк в буфер и оттуда уже брать можно , но лишнее телодвижение
<artus> но если точно нельзя, то приудется смеритцо
<artus> 8и
<doronskiy> гм. можно написать демона, который будет смотреть в буфер)
<doronskiy> тогда остается только жамкать ктрл+с
<artus> не, ну демоны это избыточно ))
<doronskiy> наоборот, демоны сейчас в тренде, в свете текущих политических дрязг)
<pakirava> подскажите, как запустить Х-сессию по ssh c удаленного компьютера (на обоих Ubuntu)
<[v-8]_jupiter> tano ктот использует?
<Sergey_IT> artus, в вин подобное делал когда-то..
<pakirava> я подключаюсь так : startx ssh -X user@server.com -- :2
<pakirava> но где-то же надо пароль для user ввести?
<[Raiden]> а тут надо стартх?
<pakirava> эээ
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе
<artus> ну описание и ман читать желень, лучше выдумать чего нить
<pakirava> понял, пойду еще читать. устал, просто.
<gridis> startx ssh - я чуть не подавился когда прочитал
<artus> pakirava, в гугле спросить про форвард иксов по ссх и всех делов
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/05/10/stoning/ - планету обезьян не смотрели?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну так они же не совсем примитивные. Особенно в свете того, что генетически очень близки к нам.
<pakirava> это я уже оттуда сюда пришел... не знал, что это форвардинг называется
<[Raiden]> покидать камней в непонятных белых обезьянок  - отличный план на завтра.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Только обезьянам не говори)))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кидай один )))
<[Raiden]> ))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А можете тебе в зоопарк пойти работать? Будешь вожаком у них ))) Про кубунту расскажешь ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> мне пока и тут хорошо
<Sergey_IT> про кубунту можно ведь и здесь, слушатели тоже с ушами, глазами
<pakirava> спасибо! без пинка бы не разобрался)
<Scrimmer> таки собрал я пельмени, правда ядро было куриное, но тоже ниче так
<Scrimmer> тётя хорошо лепит их :)
<tagezi> так их тётя собирала, а ты только устанавливал из репозиториев )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: зато я запомнил процесс сборки и компиля :)
<Scrimmer> и даже смог сам пощупать и попробовать это божественное изобретение
<pakirava> я добавил в систему сторонний репозиторий и установил оттуда пакет более новой версии, чем стоял в системе. а как теперь сделать даунгрейд до версии из основного репозитория?
<baronos> ppa-purge
<artus> pakirava, в чем тогда весь смысл был добавлять репу, ставить пакет, и в чем сам смысл даунгрейда?
<baronos> вроде должен удалить ппа + удалить приложение которое с него обновлялось, и поставить из основного. (если память не изменяет)
<artus> хотя есть вариант от скуки и нечего делать )
<pakirava> загуглю...
<Magik> artus: А вы наверное собираетесь потратить всю жизнь на то, в чем есть смысл ?)
<pakirava> artus, пакет чуть ли не из essential-группы. в итоге часть приложений перестала работать.
<Sergey_IT> В этом есть смысл
<artus> Magik, прежде чем совать пальцы в разетку я обчыно задумываюсь о последствиях и дальнейших своих действиях
<pakirava> о! "ppa-purge provides a bash-script..." - это ж можно посмотреть, что он делает и потом просто руками, если что, повторить
<artus> pakirava, да просто удали репу, апдейт & апгрейд
<avas> Всем hi
<avas> Есть на канале пользователи программы D4X ?
<artus> Последняя версия
<artus> 2.5.7.1 (апрель 2006)
<artus> а может не надо его и ворошить то ? :)
<avas> Просто у меня на 10:04 LTS стоит, и привык я как то
<avas> А на 12:04  нету :-(
<artus> avas, учитывая что и оффсай вроде как мартв, то отвыкай )
<artus> *е
<avas> Скажите пожалуйста а заменитель есть похожий ? Хто чем пользуется ?
<baronos> aria2c
<artus> aria2 , качает  поддерживает HTTP, FTP, BitTorrent, и файлы Metalink 3.0. вроде даж гуя есть
<artus> при желании демон набрасывается на коленке за 5ть минут
<avas> artus спасибо щас поставлю  попробую
<artus> avas, оно консольное) а гуи к нему я даже не искал ) так, алиасы насоздавал для вкусняшек )
<avas> Н Да я уже увидел
<avas> Консолька то для меня не проблема
<artus> ну вот ) темболее )
<avas> Но кроме меня есть ещё пользователи
<avas> Для них стараюсь :-D
<avas> Щас буду на новый комп систему ставить - вот и подбираю софтинку разную.
<pakirava> что-то я посмотрел на код ppa-purge... из полезного - собирает список пакетов, установленных из удаляемого репозитория. а дальше он просто отключает репозиторий и делает apt-get -y --force-yes install $список_пакетов
<gridis> достаточно просто apt-get -y
<gridis> масло масленным сделал
<pakirava> это цитата
<[v-8]_jupiter> ненавижу руби с его 100500 гемами
<[v-8]_jupiter> еще 100500 версий
<gridis> а я ненавижу виндовс, потому что он у всех стоит и документы, которые делаешь, надо сделать, что бы на нем отрылись (((( вообщем подстава
<UNIm95> фак дропбокс квест последенее задание англ кроссворд на 80 слов
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<Scrimmer> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Failed!
<Scrimmer> tagezi: что ты думаешь?
<Sergey_IT> вам не повезло
<tagezi> не, не повезло мне когда я пересел на линуху и решил по програмировать )
<Scrimmer> а мне не повезло
<pakirava> фууххх. ppa-purge не справляется, когда новая версия пакета тянула в зависимостях новые пакеты, которых не существует в стандартных репах. я просто сгенерил этим скриптом комманду, удалил из списка отсутствующие пакеты  -- и получилось.
<baronos> а не проще было удалить пакет, отключить репозиторий и установить пакет из оф реп?
<pakirava> по зависимостям за ним тянется полсистемы
<baronos> ну после удаления пакета, апт скажет что некоторые пакеты больше не используются выполните autoremove
<baronos> хотя пофиг
<pakirava> хотя, я догадываюсь, что можно как-то удалить пакет с каким-то ключом типа --force-nodependencys...
<pakirava> я удаляю пакет, а он говорит "также будут удалены зависимые пакеты: ..." и список, включающий unity, lightdm...
<baronos> потому что они к метапакеты привязаны
<pakirava> та ну его. страшно же.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Please install RDoc 2.4.2+ to generate documentation
<Scrimmer> pakirava: а что ты откатить хочешь то?
<[v-8]_jupiter> хотя стоит 2.4.2
<pakirava> Scrimmer, gimp2.8 поставил на Oneiric
<artus> pakirava, эмм , а чем тебе 2/8 гимп то не нравится? )
<pakirava> сам гимп нравится. ну разве что не хватает стилей(эффектов) слоев. уж простите, развращен фотошопом. но поставить его на 11.10 можно только из репозитория какого-то otto. и там при добавлении репозитория выводится предупреждение, что использование на 11.1
<pakirava> 0 этого репо может "broke your system"
<pakirava> так и получилось.
<pakirava> в репо кроме самого гимпа - обновленные версии библиотек. и некоторые из них используются другими графическими программами.
<pakirava> вот Shotwell не завелся...
<makita420> дарова всем, подскажите как сделать установочный диск установленной убунты
<makita420> ???
<pakirava> а я уже встречал репо с гимпом 2.7.5 - думаю, там не много отличий...
<pakirava> makita420, remastersys, емнип
<pakirava> ага, точно
<Scrimmer> усём спокойной ночи
<pakirava> пока
<pakirava> ура! все получилось! настроил ыыр
<pakirava> ssh, научился окно пробрасывать, и вылечил систему. Папа будет доволен)
<pakirava> всем спокойной ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-13
<makita420> 1эдбдж
<markmx> а как бы пооптимальнее получить количество файлов в директории?
<markmx> у меня идея по миднайту... наверное была уже такая
<markmx> если запускаем как mc /home/user - то откроется в активной вкладке указанный путь так?
<markmx> а во второй вкладке откроется то что было при закрытии
<markmx> так вот
<markmx> что если сделать mc /home/user /home/user/Desktop - при указании двух путей в активной первый путь в неактивной второй?
<doronskiy> fst@home:~$ mc --help-all
<doronskiy> Usage:
<doronskiy>   mc [OPTION...] [+число] [этот_каталог] [каталог_другой_панели]
<doronskiy>  +число - Задать начальную строку для встроенного редактора
<doronskiy> т.е. сделать то, что уже сделано?
<markmx> ну я просто не видал :)
<The_BROS> Помогите, пожалуйста. В Unity с недавнего времени пропали значки уведомлений Pidgin, Firefox, Chat. Программы в процессах висят, но запустить их нереально ввиду отсутствия значков. В конфигурации верхнего трея ничего не менялось. Стоит директива [ALL]
<sharikoff> что крутил открути обратно
<andrex> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ставь kde там проблем с треями нету
<andrex> стваь открыто коробку, нет трея нет проблем)
<baronos[x]> только не вздумай г3 ставить, нельзя, опасно... там трей вообще странный!!!
 * baronos[x] baronos
<example> ку
<pr0mode> всем ку
<Scrimmer> ку
<sharikoff> пщщ
<Scrimmer> Ребят, что за дополнение снизу? http://goo.gl/d5mVm
<baronos> cairo-dock
<sharikoff> док
<Scrimmer> thx
<sharikoff> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1208/h_1323355528_7389891_298d4457df.png та дааа
<sharikoff> =)
<Scrimmer> док лагает(
<sharikoff> бывает..
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Fail!
<sharikoff> result e это че?
<KyuuBe> тест
<ubuntuhelp> KyuuBe, Failed!
<KyuuBe> .
<KyuuBe> тест
<ubuntuhelp> KyuuBe, Понг.
<KyuuBe> странно
<KyuuBe> Кто кеды юзает?
<KyuuBe> обновился до 12.04
<Sergey_IT> райден
<yelrik> тест
<ubuntuhelp> yelrik, Есть контакт.
<KyuuBe> и кириллические символы мыльными стали
<yelrik> приветствую
<KyuuBe> с английскими буковками все ок
<yelrik> тут похоже только задают вопросы, а отвечать некому :)
<Sergey_IT> KyuuBe, настройки покрути - там же их уйма
<Sergey_IT> KyuuBe, настройки покрути - там же их уйма
<KyuuBe> не помогает
<KyuuBe> раньше четко все было с помощью линка в /etc/fonts/conf.d
<KyuuBe> и проблема только с русскими буквами
<yelrik> а кто подсказать может с настройкой wifi? нестабильно коннектится...
<yelrik> ...могу лог кинуть :)
<yelrik> http://paste.pro/5149809
<yelrik> ...и тишина :)
<sharikoff> а чо тишина то
<sharikoff> ну коннект у тя нестабильный
<sharikoff> это по логам и видно
<sharikoff> что еще можно выжать оттуда?
<yelrik> а в чем проблема? уже все перепробовал :)
<sharikoff> как зовут твою собаку что ли?
<sharikoff> пересядь поближе
<yelrik> ubuntu
<sharikoff> или воткни кабель
<yelrik> хм...неее
<yelrik> роутер рядом
<yelrik> на винде работает на отлично
<sharikoff> https://gist.github.com/ea19ca5ee24a7f349a25
<sharikoff> и вот это смущает
<yelrik> это явно проблемы не в роутере :)
<sharikoff> адреса че то походу не сильно выдаются
<sharikoff> попробуй назначить статику на карту
<sharikoff> в линуксе
<yelrik> как это попроще сделать?
<yelrik> открыл "сетевые инструменты", там вроде как нет такой возможности
<andrex> ну пропиши адреса в нм или чем ты там пользуешся, проще уж некуда
<sharikoff> попроще ifconfig
<sharikoff> yelrik: шо, кнопок не хватает?
<sharikoff> это ж линукс
<sharikoff> а не винда без вирусов
<yelrik> я в курсе, но как то в памяти не держатся у меня команды :)
<yelrik> последний раз общался с никсами лет 5 назад :)
<sharikoff> записывай
<sharikoff> есть еще man
<sharikoff> есть info
<sharikoff> есть гугл
<yelrik> ага, помню такое :)
<KyuuBe> хм, все настроил, один квирк не сдается
<sharikoff> вичат или иксчат
<sharikoff> там все просто
<KyuuBe> а, все
<KyuuBe> и тут свои настройки шрифтов
<andrex> yelrik: http://itmages.ru/image/view/516024/c2b89731 всё там есть
<sharikoff> andrex: ты опять чтоль дежуришь?
<andrex> ага
<andrex> доиа
<sharikoff> я уж думал нифига се ты трудишься
<sharikoff> у тя кстати права есть?
<andrex> да
<sharikoff> а то у нас тут вакканчия нарисовалась
<andrex> водилой маршрутки))
<sharikoff> не хочешь заглянуть в кадры к нам?
<sharikoff> да не
<sharikoff> в ртрс на свердлова
<andrex> можно было бы но, у меня итак 2 работы)
<sharikoff> ну там не сильно надо напрягаться поверь
<sharikoff> ну вобщем думай
<andrex> угу
<shenmue> пыщ*2=пыщпыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<shenmue> всем ня
<shenmue> вообщем опять мать сгорела =(
<shenmue> причиной в итоге оказался бп. он молодец. 4 материнки спалил пока его не раскололи
<sharikoff> настоящий диверсант
<andrex> а после 1вой было лень проверить тестером выходы бп
<shenmue> а ктож знал то?
<sharikoff> andrex: что такое тестер?
<shenmue> мултиметр который.
<andrex> ну да мультиметр
<shenmue> напряжение проверять, прослушивать провода и так далее
<artus> напряжометр
<sharikoff> не понимаю о чем вы
<baronos> тестер такой, коробочка с переключателем и двумя проводами :)
<artus> sharikoff, молодеж тролиш? :)
<shenmue> http://www.chipinfo.ru/dsheets/equipment/img/M890Gb.jpg тип вот
<nuts_x> с крутилкой и кнопкой
<nuts_x> коробочка
<nuts_x> :-D
<shenmue> и бибикалкой
<nuts_x> да
<shenmue> зато у меня рабочая mx400 есть ><
<shenmue> baronos угадай на какой видеокарте не пашет твой гном шелл
<baronos> shenmue: ati
<andrex> s3
<shenmue> дали мать на время. всю ночь просидел звук ковырял. нету и всё тут
<[v-8]_jupiter> А кто поскажет системы резервного копирования не opensource , а готовые
<shenmue> оказалось просто не пашет ><
<shenmue> не понимаю заччем столько зависимостей для сборки алсы качать а потом без них всё работает.
<sharikoff> artus: вечно ты меня палишь
<Vladislaw> Всем привет.
<Vladislaw> Кто-то сталкивался с тем что неизвестный процесс или процессы отсылают кучу несанкционированного траффика на неизвестные ИП по 443 порту?
<Vladislaw> Днем этого не видно, но вот оставил Charles ночью включенным и увидес с пол сотни таких запросов, проверил некоторые адреса, 4 из 5 проверенных были из диапазона М$ и один что-то о скайпе было написано.
<Vladislaw> CONNECT 157.55.130.140:443 HTTP/1.0
<Vladislaw> Proxy-Connection: keep-alive
<Vladislaw> вот такие запросы, к сожалению инета тогда не было поэтому не знаю что они получали
<shenmue> netstat
<Vladislaw> хотелось бы как-то проверить что отсылает эти запросы, и почему их подцепил Charles, он ведь записывает то что идет по его 8888/8889(Socks) портам.
<sharikoff> netstat, wireshark
<Vladislaw> sudo netstat --numeric-ports -ep что-то типа этого?
<sharikoff> а вообще кип алайв это пакеты поддерживающие соединение
<sharikoff> месенджер может быть
<sharikoff> гуглопочта открытая
<Vladislaw> да, но их уж слишком много, из инет програм: скайп, пиджин, мозилла, все что я сам открывал
<[v-8]_jupiter> это все скайп)
<sharikoff> http://www.whois.net/whois/157.55.130.140
<sharikoff> микрософт ком
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> скайп
<Vladislaw> но тогда почему только ночью, та и еще через прокси Charles, который был настроен только для мозиллы
<sharikoff> скайп хреновый в том что когда его не используют
<sharikoff> он становится типа прокси для всех остальных
<sharikoff> именно поэтому ему пофиг все файрволы и тд и тп
<sharikoff> + у твоих соседей нормальныое качество голоса ибо юзают они твой канал
<Vladislaw> та там еще какой-то ип вообще whois обозвал скайповским, но подозрения разделил файрфокс)) из за того что был настроен специально
<sharikoff> не весь но чуточку
<Vladislaw> мда, круто они придумали это
<sharikoff> по ихнему это называется узел вроде
<shenmue> они следят за тобой
<Vladislaw> типо используйте бесплатно, но мы будем сливать ваш траф
<Vladislaw> shenmue, возможно
<Vladislaw> глянуть бы что там передается
<shenmue> возможно =) ты хоть соглашение читал в скайпе?
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/post/143748/
<Vladislaw> только все-равно там будет набор нечитаемых символов
<sharikoff> http://www.insidepro.com/kk/176/176r.shtml
<Vladislaw> shenmue, я один из немногих кто не любит читать соглашения
<sharikoff> вот
<shenmue> [Raiden] о винда еще не вышла но уже умеет портиь диски и лечить их
<sharikoff> http://www.xakep.ru/post/58636/
<sharikoff> вот еще интересно
<shenmue> мда
<Vladislaw> sharikoff, действительно интересно, особенно по второй ссылке, что микрософт использует на ключевых узлах Линукс))
<sharikoff> так что юзайте войп
<Vladislaw> знают что свои продукты использовать не стоит
<sharikoff> он видео тоже умеет
<Vladislaw> sharikoff, если б и знакомые на скацйп забили, а то все они там
<sharikoff> Vladislaw: весь смысл скайпа для хомячков был в том, что скайп юзал шифрование которое никому не давал
<sharikoff> а щас он продался микрософту
<sharikoff> а те уже лизнули у фсбшников мол пацаны вы тока скажите
<sharikoff> мы вам все дадим
<sharikoff> так что щас можно только с мамой поговорить про пирожки
<sharikoff> нет в мире справедливости
<andrex> мда, о захвате мира речи и быть не может))
<sharikoff> надо сваливать в деоревню без телефонов компьютеров и телевизоров
<sharikoff> или второй способ
<Vladislaw> угу, и передавать инфу дымом и флажками
<sharikoff> учиться учиться и учиться и по возможности сидеть на кране
<sharikoff> который распределяет всю инфу
<sharikoff> иначе будешь серой массой которой управляют
<sharikoff> которой управляют те , кто сидит на кране =)
<shenmue> лучше телепатия или азбука морзе миганием глаз
<sharikoff> мы щас о реальных вещах =)
<sharikoff> а не из области фантастики =)
<Vladislaw> "сидеть на кране" что за кран? (простите за незнание)
<sharikoff> те кто молодой не спите. учитесь чтоб быть высококлассными специалистами
<sharikoff> и сваливайте за бугор
<sharikoff> так мы захватим мир
<nuts_x> а за бугром думаешь не тож самое?
<nuts_x> не слушают и не читают?
<sharikoff> вот я и мотивирую
<nuts_x> думаю поболе нашего
<sharikoff> чтобы быть круче крутых
<nuts_x> сейчас это хорошо получается только у китайцев
<nuts_x> к сожалению...
<sharikoff> китайцы да.. молодцы
<sharikoff> у нх вся эта мулька ихняя поддерживается на уровне правительства
<sharikoff> чтоб открыть свое дело надо пройи 3 инстанции
<nuts_x> пройдет немного времени, и если так дальше пойдет, китай вес мир на колени поставит
<sharikoff> а у нас около 19 помоему
<nuts_x> и в каждой "дай"!
<sharikoff> у них если получаешь менее 15 штук на наши деньги нету подоходного налога
<nuts_x> а не дашь - квест не пройден
<sharikoff> у них гос программа запретила вырубку леса
<sharikoff> тупо везут от нас за бесценок
<nuts_x> и еще у них нет пенсионеров
<sharikoff> женился на русской -премия
<andrex> аа вот почему они лес у нас пилят
<nuts_x> и пенсионной системы в принципе
<sharikoff> завел детей -премия
<sharikoff> там все налажено огого
<nuts_x> кстати никто не в курсе, там уже отменили статью за больше одного спиногрыза?
<nuts_x> :-D
<sharikoff> вобщем не давайте собой управлять
<sharikoff> у немцев была программа чтоб на захваченых территориях во время войны
<shenmue> отнеси адресса контор майкрософт в близжайшее расположение ракетных войск...
<sharikoff> никого не учить грамоте
<sharikoff> зачем? а потому что темным и забитым быдлом легче управлять
<nuts_x> косточку главное иногда кидать
<nuts_x> и они довольны
<nuts_x> ну как нас сейчас...
<nuts_x> %)
<Vladislaw> мда, вот же я зацепил тему... интересная кстати статья о разборе защиты скайпа
<nuts_x> о
<nuts_x> киньте сцылку еще раз, а то я ребутился
<nuts_x> читану
<Vladislaw> http://www.insidepro.com/kk/176/176r.shtml
<Vladislaw> выложил sharikoff
<Vladislaw> ^^ это типо (с) :)
<sharikoff> =)
<nuts_x> сенкс
<sharikoff> могу еще про торренты загнуть чо нть =)
<Scrimmer> что тут за тема? :)
<andrex> ага про сопа пипа ещё загни
<sharikoff> andrex: рано =)
<andrex> вот это вабще шедевр, по вторжению в личную жизнь
<skai-falkorr> жж?
<skai-falkorr> дропквест проходили?
<sharikoff> 1 гигабайт не стоит таких заморочек
<artus> sharikoff, факт)
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: эммм.ну ты прохождением воспользуйся
<sharikoff> я просто прохождение устал читать
<sharikoff> а его еще надо было тыкать
<artus> skai-falkorr, они и так чето больше 31 давать не хотят)
<sharikoff> мне 20 гб хватит
<skai-falkorr> artus: защита от солюшенов?мол невозможно честно за 5 минут пройти?
<artus> skai-falkorr, я не проходил, даже не смотрел )
<artus> skai-falkorr, они и так не захотели перещитывать бонусы )
<skai-falkorr> ну мне 30.8 хватает
<sharikoff> ну вот
<sharikoff> стоит ли уси..аца из за гига
<Scrimmer> да здравствует artus
<artus> и тебе не кашлять)
<Scrimmer> ;)
<Sergey_IT> Мегатонны эффективнее гигабайт
<Scrimmer> я вчера скачал пару килограмм сериалов и еще полкило музыки
<Scrimmer> звучит неплохо
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, съел наверно? И теперь понос?
<Sergey_IT> и звучит неплохо?
<Scrimmer> да почему понос? сериал был довольно таки неплохой.
<Sergey_IT> значит нехороший
<Scrimmer> Лучше посоветуй нормальную утилиту для записи видео с убунты 12.04 :)
<Sergey_IT> а убунта видео делает?
<Scrimmer> с рабочего стола убунты, вот так
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.ru/f/1/8/1/1/8a2901f284cfe571c22c15a1305.jpg
<[Raiden]> не то окно
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], это твой кабинет?
<[Raiden]> не )
<Scrimmer> Райден, привет ;)
<[Raiden]> привет
<Scrimmer> пыщь
<baronos> Scrimmer: пыщ/пыщь запатентованно уже!!!
<Scrimmer> бида!!11
<Scrimmer> но, блин, я же не здоровался ;)
<Sergey_IT> инки с зеленым отвалились )
<Vladislaw> кстати, что за сопа и пипа?:) Stop Online Piracy Act.. это?
<Scrimmer> типа да
<Scrimmer> хотят взять тырнет под контроль
<Vladislaw> угу, немного прочел, сильно загнули
<andrex> там ещё допалнение есть ещё хуже
<Scrimmer> эх, убунта щас такой приятной стала ^_^
<Scrimmer> Cairo-Dock + тема из Gnome-Shell "Adwaita" - прелесть ^_^
<pakirava> доброго всем!
<Vladislaw> pakirava, здоров
<example> есть разбирающиеся в железе?
<pakirava> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<andrex> сталь? медь?
<pakirava> я с оловом недавно сдружился)
<Scrimmer> титан прикольный
<Scrimmer> такие шутки загоняет, оборжаться можно:)
<doronskiy> палладий вообще клевый
<Scrimmer> а уран так ваще плюсчит
<example> блин, некоторые поражают. Тут же не дети сидят. И не первый раз замужем. Ask, не ask. Я ж не просто так спрашиваю. Откликнется человек, я ему в личну напишу, чтобы не захломлять канал. А насчёт олова и титана - ну блин, чисто троллинг)) Я б тоже так не сдержался)
<example> pakirava: собственно к вам и была направлена петиция выше :) Без обид, но у меня тоже мозг есть
<Nor8> example: Так в чем вопрос? Или не придумал еще?
<baronos> !pm
<ubuntuhelp> Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<example> Насчёт железа. Phenom II x4 965 + gigabyte ga-880GM-usb3.0 + kingstone 4 gb ddr3 - нормальная связка?
<andrex> с аппаратной частью, думаю, пол канала точно разбирается
<Nor8> example: Нормальная для чего?
<example> по большому счёту хочу собрать ПК до 400 у.е.
<example> упор на фотошоп
<example> хочу учесть нюансы, допустим лучше переплатить на 10 у.е. больше, но получить прирост на 20% по производительности
<Nor8> example: Как твои опросы связаны с убунту?
<andrex> нормально, даже возможно перебор
<Nor8> вопросы*
<example> с убунту никак, тут скорее связано с юниксоидами, потому что они хорошо разбираются в железе
<[Raiden]> нормальная связка или нет зависит от финансов.  Если на большее нет, то нормальная )
<example> а т.к. сам сижу на убунту и как-то мне тут довольно хорошо помогли, то и решил спросить ненароком
<pakirava> нормальная конфигурация. можно поставить убунту, на нее - виртуалбокс, а в него винду с фотошопом.
<[Raiden]> 965 феном примерн окак первые корки по скорости
<[Raiden]> при одинаковой частоте +-
<example> я предпочитаю 2 разные системы через граб
<example> 1-ый корки - это вwtf?
<[Raiden]> core 2 2007-2008 ujlf dsgecrf
<pakirava> example, главное - оставаться в теме канала
<[Raiden]> года выпуска
<example> тот же 2 ядра. Тут уже 4. Разве может быть почти одинаковая скорость? О_о
<Scrimmer> amd 4 ядра = intel 2 ядра
<[Raiden]> если рассуждать как ты, то двухядерный атом никак не может быть медленней 2-ядерной корки
<example> pakirava: ой да ладно) Лишь бы интересная тема была. Не все тут сидят ради одной только убунту) Главное интересное общение
<Scrimmer> и то, intel по производительности с 2мя ядрами может быть намного лучше амд
<example> нет, ну это понятно. Просто разные классы вроде как процессоров
<andrex> в вычислениях интел продует амд, а в мультимедиа наоборот)
<Scrimmer> амд греется как не знаю кто
<andrex> ну fx серия нет
<pakirava> банхамера нету на нас)
<baronos> че то не вижу чтоб мой грелся вообще
<example> просто ещё такой нюанс. феном этот 114 у.е. А i5 - лучше не задумываться
<Scrimmer> у друга недавно комп погорел весело - кулер на проце завис чето, не крутился, дак проц нагрелся так, что сгорел сам, дак еще и мать спалил, забрал память и видяху)
<example> не, у меня 3 амд было. Ни один не умер от T
<andrex> ну мой тоже не греется
<Scrimmer> i5 = 400 y.e xD
<[Raiden]> http://media.bestofmicro.com/D/A/219502/original/image011.png
<example> 170$
<example> а разве защиты от перегрева нет никакой?
<example> так и хату спалить можно)))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да все эти попугаи в одноклассовых процах не так заметны фактически.
<[Raiden]> на первых мамках под к7 небыло защиты, но это было лет 8 назад +-
<example> Nor8: соглашусь, зато в кошельке очень заметны.
<example> на разницу можно реального попугая купить)
<Nor8>  example:  Да бери тогда амд двухядерный с частотой под 3 гц и не парься.
<example> да я уже заказал проц собственно. Осталась только мамка и веник
<Nor8> И памяти побольше.
<example> кстааааааааатттиии. Насчёт веника
<Scrimmer> у кореша двухядерка, не помню какая
<[Raiden]> я бы советовал и3 или и5  оемный и немного разориться на кулере. Ну и гнат ггц до 4 как минимум.
<example> вот веник ещё не выбрал
<Scrimmer> по 2,5
<[Raiden]> это всё что надо для счастья если мало денег
<Scrimmer> дак греется до 60 градусов на холостом, и постоянно загружен минимум на 50% :)))
<example> 1 тб потише - это какой?
<andrex> у которого 5900 оборотов в сек)
<Nor8>  example: ArсticCooling   бери, дешево и качественно
<example> Nor8: это что?? Фирма такая?
<Nor8> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/cpu.html
<example> у наст таких не продают кажись
<example> ааа
<example> ты про кулер
<example> не, кулер я Zalman Optima взял
<andrex> нет я про винт
<andrex> ssd тише всех)
<example> http://komp.1k.by/utility-cooling/zalman/Zalman_CNPS10X_Optima-660238.html
<example> ssd один только 400 будет стоить)
<pakirava> а мне так нравился этот канал
<example> pakirava: извини))
<[Raiden]> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_lookup.php?cpu=AMD+Phenom+II+X4+955 - вообще он ничего
<example> pakirava: хочешь, расскажу, как в убунту обои поменять?))
<himik> поставил server 12.04 на домашний nas, вместо русского в консоле quadраты, как исправить?
<example> [Raiden]: о! 104 бакса. У нас в Минске по 114
<andrex> http://goo.gl/8K6mp а уменя такой, кулер, правда я его за 500р взял новый)
<example> himik: я бы начал с обновления всего и вся. Потом шрифт поставил termin или terminus. Не помню точно. А потом бы уже дальше разбирался
<example> какой курс рус к баксу? 27?
<andrex> 30
<example> andrex: это перфома. Он  идёт пошумнее
<andrex> ну у меня тихи как смерть
<[Raiden]> чего-то он ростет и ростет 30.1793
<[Raiden]> наверное потому, что тем кто продает нефть за доолары так дешевле скупать всё.
<[Raiden]> почему ещё - не знаю
<example> приезжайте в РБ, у нас на 230% СРАЗУ вырос))
<[Raiden]> )
<pakirava> что такое РБ?
<[Raiden]> В РБ я слышал по тв сча модно ездить отдыхать. Дешево всё для россиянина там.
<example> только pakirava не знает?))
<andrex> доллар не растёт, растёт инфляция
<example> ваши тут толпами всё скупают
<pakirava> а, дошло
<example> приедут, затарятся всем. Отдохнут за копейки и уедут довольные (:
<pakirava> республика?
<example> да, банановая))
<pakirava> а, вижу сообщение про Минск.
<example> [Raiden]: про курс кстати, есть надежда на уменьшение после выходных? Или он только и растёт? А то у меня WMR тогда пропадают :(
<[Raiden]> откудаж я знаю
<Nor8> )))
<example> ааа...Это у нас тут основная тема) Каждый день следить за баксом)
<example> с утра просыпаешься и заходишь на сайт. нац. банка, чтобы посмотреть, доживёшь ли до вечера)
<example> ну и конечно же делаешь это через убунту. Дабы не оффтоп))
<[Raiden]> Я личн оу бота спросил, на другом ирц сервере.
<[Raiden]> )
<chelaxe> скай
<shenmue> кому бп сжигающий мамки?
<andrex> подари другу)
<shenmue> горят не сразу. а так. месяц работают потом пыщ. и нету
<shenmue> в особых случаях из агп слота искры идут. для пущего эффекта
<Nor8> shenmue: Какой фирмы бп?
<andrex> аа он древний, мне не подойдёт)
<shenmue> иде и сата разьемы
<shenmue> едиснтвенно что напоминает фирму это надпись повер мэн
<Nor8> shenmue: Ну ясно, нонэйм.
<Nor8> Выкинь. ))
<shenmue> чойта? надо подарить кому нибуть. кто застрял в мморгп
<Nor8>  shenmue: Ну так то да, подари, спаси друга )))
<Nor8>  shenmue: На пару дней оторви от компа )))
<shenmue> хотя бы киношки пока что смотреть мона. всё равно кроме мморры играть не во что
 * Onkeltem понял, что ненавидит любой язык программирования, который не позволяет по-русски грамотно даты выводить и вообще работать с русским текстом
<Onkeltem> php, javascript... все едины
<Onkeltem> Ну вот почему в 2012 году приходится решать те же задачи, которые 15 лет назад стояли?
<shenmue> 10 принт "пыщ 20 гото 10 ран
<skai-falkorr> чем бы таким заняться
<ferrer3> Всем добрый вечер. Подскажите пожалуйста, как сохранить новое значение в файл: /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness способ чере судо гедит не работает
<skai-falkorr> cat 3 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<skai-falkorr> cat 100500 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<skai-falkorr> cat potuhni_svoloch | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<skai-falkorr> ferrer3: как то так
<[Raiden]> только echo вместо cat
<skai-falkorr> ferrer3: ноут?
<skai-falkorr> точно
<skai-falkorr> эхо
<ferrer3> Райден, ечо изменяет значение, но после перезагрузки оно всегда дефолтное
<ferrer3> а мне нужно новое сохранить в файл
<[Raiden]> файл создается при каждой загруке
<ferrer3> и? но как изменить значение тогда, дефолтное? о_О
<pakirava> может, это значение не берется оттуда, а выводится туда?
<[Raiden]> пиш в файл при загрузке, в /etc/rc.local  впиши пред exit 0:  echo 3  /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<[Raiden]> echo 3 Ю /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<[Raiden]> > т.е.
<skai-falkorr> sudo apt-get install xbacklight
<skai-falkorr> xbacklight -set x
<[Raiden]> ну или почитай документацию от интел ,может умодуля ядра есть какие-то параметры
<[Raiden]> или у драйвера иксов
<skai-falkorr> acpi_osi= и кнопуськами синими на ноуте
<ferrer3> Райден, благодарю, помогло. :)
 * Onkeltem не может остановиться есть углеводы
<[Raiden]> пузо выростит
<andrex> главное незабывать что восне тело расслабляется)
 * example думает по поводу goto, что имхо это быдлокодство
 * example неправильный алгоритм. Хотя может быть ошибаюсь.
<Onkeltem> example: Computers WORK in "GOTO"s. Whiles, procedures and case structures are mental masturbation.
<Onkeltem> откуда то, на стене висит у меня панимаишь
<shenmue> что плохого то? на басике винда написанна =)
 * example think it's a stupid phrase
<Onkeltem> example: если серьезно, то по-моему это любому проггеру с пеленок объясняют, что goto - это плёхо
<Onkeltem> и тут обсуждать даже нечего )
<example> +1
<skai-falkorr> я gotoфан и это оскорбляет мои GOTфанатские чувства (С)
<example> :D
 * Pastuh ♥ Ubuntu ☺
<shenmue> ◯_◯
<skai-falkorr> дада.вы молодцы. вы смогли скопировать несколько символов.
<skai-falkorr> это не повод пихать их всюду, куда клавиатура попадет
<shenmue> зависть - грех
<example> любите друг друга и ждите, где бы вы ни были. Ждите, не смотря ни на что!
<example> хД
<Scalpelism> Здравствуйте. Может быть кто подскажет, где я косячу?    sed -n 's/http_proxy=/\#/w /etc/environment' /etc/environment   полностью очищает файл, а должен заменить "http_proxy" на "#"
<example> export http_proxy="#" ??
<andrex> ключевая фраза очищает файл, потом заменять нечего
<andrex> ппц нетак прочитал)
<andrex> sed 's/<что_ищем>/<на_что_меняем>/' <входной файл> > <выходной файл>
<artus> а не sed -i часом то?
<Scalpelism> andrex, так тоже очищает
<Scalpelism> i\	вставляет текст перед текущей строкой
<artus> Scalpelism,  i это вообще редактирование текста
<artus> хотя фиг его знает, ман открывать лень )
<artus> а вспоминать чего я воротил тоже как то
<Onkeltem> я еще -r всегда вставляю, чтобы нормальные реги были
<artus> -n это вообще не в ту степь)
<andrex> проще поиском и заменой воспользоватся в редакторе, чем с этим седом разобратся)
<andrex> ь*
<[Raiden]> Scalpelism: не i в регекспе, а -i как опция
<artus> sed -i  's/чего/что/g' file
<[Raiden]> запишет в тот же файл
<[Raiden]> угу
<artus> как то вроде так , тренироватцо на кошках в /tmp
<artus> и вообще, вы б для разнообразия если не ман то хотябы хелп к командам открывали ))) ато по ссх черех startx иксы пробрасывають , то еще кой нить маразм )
<Scalpelism> да пол дня уже сижу с этими манами, голова болит(
<artus> Scalpelism, дама полторы страницы , чего там пол дня читать то?
<[Raiden]> можно ещё cp и файлы подменять, вместо редактирования )
<artus> за пол дня руками поправить раз 40 можно было :D
<andrex> мы не ищем лёгких путей)
<Scalpelism> да это уже дело принципа)
<Scalpelism> на работу хожу с ноутом, на нем XFCE, на работе инет через прокси, а гуи нет
<Scalpelism> а через замену всего файла... ну не по-мужски...
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kubutu+Kickstarter+Precise?content=150841 - иконку для меню пуск нашел
<andrex> :s/old/new
<andrex> и иксы ненужно
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: вот, будешь 42-ым в мире с такой вот иконкой
<[Raiden]> какая разница
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: http://radikal.ru/F/s019.radikal.ru/i637/1205/98/0acc0acb2a78.jpg.html - мне только что сказали, что это красиво.
<baronos> не кошерно
<Onkeltem> вово, ни разу
<[Raiden]> еа мой вкус нет
<[Raiden]> на*
<[Raiden]> дефолт ощутимо лучше
<[Raiden]> а это у меня. Светлые раскраски немного надоели. В кде не обязательно менять тему если хочется сменить тольк оцвет
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0513/h_1336933820_8896470_8259d027f6.png
<andrex> ну в юнити тоже можно только цвет поменять тоже
<Scalpelism> artus, спасибо, с -i поперло))
<skai-falkorr> опять меряются кастомами?
<[Raiden]> на шоте кстати не кде, как мне кажется. Хотя и делфьин. если верить иконкам, то афтерстеп или виндовмейкер
<[Raiden]> короче ещё 1 закось под макось ) , точнее под Next
<[v-8]_jupiter> Что я пропустил
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: http://radikal.ru/F/s019.radikal.ru/i637/1205/98/0acc0acb2a78.jpg.html
<[v-8]_jupiter> что это за ппц?))
<baronos> гыы
<[Raiden]> rfr hfp ltkmaby yf 'njv ijnt tlbycdtyyjt ghtrhfcyjt
<[Raiden]> как раз дельфин на этом шоте единственное прекрасное
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТА ну как испортили то весь вид)
<[Raiden]> о вкусах на самом деле тяжело спорить. Я например сегодня читал комент, где чел хочет, что бы в гном ремиксе была дефолтаня тема ГШ и адвайта
<[Raiden]> меня лично тошнит и от них обоих
<[v-8]_jupiter> +!
<[v-8]_jupiter> +1
<[Raiden]> zukitwo норм
<[Raiden]> под гном
<[v-8]_jupiter> Помоему из gtk тем ubuntu-овская стандартная самая лучшая.
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: а ты tano не пользуешься?
<[Raiden]> а что это
<[Raiden]> nano?
<[Raiden]> если да, то пользуюсь когда нету мц или кате
<[Raiden]> что бывает редко
<[Raiden]> жаль каноникал не хочет свой центр написать, типа как яст или драк. Это бы сгладило тот факт что гномовский системсеттингс никуда не годится
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fA3enVfNa90#t=54s
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: http://projects.tano.si/en/player
<[Raiden]> не юзал
<[v-8]_jupiter> не нужен яст в ubuntu
<[v-8]_jupiter> я из за него в suse и не смог нормально ужится
<[Raiden]> там есть русские каналы?
<[Raiden]> а мне нравится...
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: я юзаю порвайдерский список каналов
<[v-8]_jupiter> и после обновления он у меня не стартует
<[Raiden]> ясно, провайдерское у меня денег стоит, я не плачу
<[v-8]_jupiter> tano
<[v-8]_jupiter> libvlc-qt "0.6.0" initialised
<[v-8]_jupiter> Using libvlc version: "2.0.1 Twoflower"
<[v-8]_jupiter> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<[Raiden]> когда тестовое гоняли как раз смотрел в влц с плейлистом
<pakirava> пОРвайдерский))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та в vlc не так удобно
<pakirava> напомните, как посмотреть наличествующее железо?
<[Raiden]> в смплейер сча ещё есть
<[Raiden]> sudo lshw
<[Raiden]> lspci ещё
<pakirava> еще какая-то была... к ней еще фронтэнд даже был...
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: такое меню в смплейере появилось, как бы отдельно от плейлиста
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0513/h_1336935559_3389756_90cdf7e198.png
<Sergey_IT> hwinfo
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: что за фильм?
<[Raiden]> лажа  про отряд негров-летчиков американских. А голос переводчика ещё хуже.
<[Raiden]> red tails
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  спасибо за отзыв. рутрекер закрыт =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> съемки как летают допотопные самолеты ок. Остальное не  ок.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как удалить баг из ланчпад?
<[v-8]_jupiter> е туда отправил
<artus> запости баг о том что ты запостил баг )
<pakirava> баг про баг)) подскажите, как посмотреть ширину шины PCI-Express на материнской плате? видеокарту выбираю - хочу знать, стоит ли смотреть на 256-битные. на сайте производителя инфы нет.
<Nor8> ))) Линейкой измерь
<Nor8> А потом умножь на частоту проца и раздели на количество памяти.
<[Raiden]> pakirava: 256бит в инфе про карту, это ширина ифейса к видеопамяти. pci-e тут непричем
<Kyshtynbai> Ух щас гномятина третья зависла так зависла! Еле откачал).
<andrex> нужно подберать по процу и скорости порта
<pakirava> понял. не будем оффтопить.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: хехе :)
<artus> Kyshtynbai, тебе не дано, переходи на кеды )
<Kyshtynbai> Артуса завербовал Райден?))
<Nor8>   pakirava: Проц какой у тебя и сколько памяти?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, я к фанатикам не вербуюсь)
<[Raiden]> от скорости обмена с памятью многое зависит. Т.е. лоу и не редко мидл видеокарты так урезают, что бы не конкурировали с топом
<doronskiy> я гном3 вообще не понимаю :(
<baronos> нет, это промо акция от гномеров.
<[Raiden]> хотя урезают конечно не только так
<Nor8>  artus: Только Райдену не говори, он еще не знает )))))
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> А вот где настраиваецца от какого приложения подавать оповещения, а от какого- нет? Я хочу для скайпа отключить оповещения, так как он и сам по себе в углу всплывает окошком. чтобы не дублировать.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: в скайпе и отключай
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Тут гугль заявил, что его consumers  пользуют kubuntu  в основном.
<[Raiden]> ну и молодцы
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Видимо, юнити тоже им не нравится )))
<Sergey_IT> Райден Гугл купил )
<[Raiden]> Да, вчера )
<baronos> Райден точнее Убедил гугл
<[Raiden]> кде достаточно хорошая среда , что бы не убеждать всех подряд. Я убеждаю только тех кто сбился с пути ) Или просто не достаточно долго использует гном, что бы понять что это тупик.
<[Raiden]> или просто тех*
<[Raiden]> тех кто*
<doronskiy> Райден, купи уже, наконец, себе мак и забудь об этих муках выбора
<doronskiy> :-)
<[Raiden]> на мак можно поставить кубунту. При таком раскладе я думаю что будет пустая трата денег.
<doronskiy> ты ведь и сам не так давно на кде перелез. твои скрины вплоть до последнего года были гномовские
<doronskiy> на маке есть макось, необязательно ставить кубунту
<doronskiy> вообще, я сперва так и хотел сделать, но через 3-4 дня кардинально передумал
<Sergey_IT> doronskiy, наивный )
<[Raiden]> в общем мак я покупать не планирую. Если надоест кубунту  загружу чего-нить ещё.
<doronskiy> станешь тут наивным, когда с 10.10 никак не слезть
<doronskiy> понапихали хз чего
<doronskiy> :-(
<[Raiden]> проблемы выбора тоже особой нет. Ипользование гном2 просто было ошибкой, несбывшейся надеждой на нормальное де.
<Nor8> 11.04 не пробовал ставить? )))
<Sergey_IT> значит нерешительный
<doronskiy> на работе поставил 12.04
<doronskiy> еще бету
<doronskiy> до сих пор привыкнуть пытаюсь
<doronskiy> до этого сидел в нормальных гномах 5 лет
<doronskiy> и не было никаких проблем
<Sergey_IT> doronskiy, поставь везде 12 и сразу привыкнешь
<Nor8> doronskiy: Еще Хубунту есть. Ты знал об этом? )))
<[Raiden]> doronskiy: спешел фор ю ) http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0513/h_1336937930_1556042_01c68df103.png
<[Raiden]> слабо посмотреть 3 папки? :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://habrahabr.ru/post/143734/
<doronskiy> Райден, честно, я всегда смотрел папки ислкючительно в мс
<doronskiy> меня не впечатляют графменеджеры
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: "Пользователи Goobuntu очень недовольны последними изменениями UI."    )))))
<[Raiden]> я вообще удивлен что находятся те, кто доволен
<doronskiy> Райден, кстати, что случисось с монитором? у тебя раньше было больше разрешение вроде
<[Raiden]> в 2007 году - нет
<[Raiden]> старый шот
<doronskiy> вот ты какой двуличный
<doronskiy> старыми шотами тут стреляешь)
<doronskiy> а сам небось в винде сидишь)
<doronskiy> Nor8: нащет хубунту знал, но не пробовал
<artus> [Raiden], http://itmages.ru/image/view/516455/ae20d786 спешел фор ю :D
<[Raiden]> в общем я перешел на гном2  по 2 причинам, берил там лучше работал чем в кде , и кде 4.х был очень падучий. Сейчас же многое изменилось. Новый квин научился тому чт оя нашел полезным в берил\компизе и с 4.7 достаточно стабильно. Но главным фактором в
<[Raiden]> озврата конечно же послужил релиз гнома 3.
<[Raiden]> ой, мног отекста
<Nor8> doronskiy: Попробуй, вполне нормальная замена гному 2-му.
<doronskiy> и что его заменяет? xfce?
<doronskiy> я чет на обновленном сайте даже и не знаю, куда копнуть
<Nor8> doronskiy: xubuntu.org
<doronskiy> о_О
<doronskiy> ок
<[Raiden]> такая страшаня картинка ещё завалялась, то что справа звалось superkaramba http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0513/h_1336938325_6923067_7433ce02fd.png
<shenmue> вторые кеды что ли?
<[Raiden]> 3
<shenmue> две панели
<shenmue> из гнома сперли
<doronskiy> ну.. xfce, конечно, продвинулась за те несколько лет, что я в последний раз ее видел, но выглядит откровенно грустно
<shenmue> крыско норм выглядит по сравнению с гном шелл
<doronskiy> гном3 бьет все рекорды по рвотным массам
<doronskiy> имхо
<Nor8> doronskiy: Что значит "грустно"? Что ты ждешь от ДЕ вообще?
<[Raiden]> 2 панели я делал. На самом деле кдешные панели были гораздо гибче гномовских. Их там вообще 7 видов было в 3.х
<shenmue> эй я же ем
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0513/h_1336938487_2401539_5fde362741.png - а такой эффект кто-нить помнит? :) В 2012 году в гноме попробуйте повторить.
<doronskiy> Nor8: когда-то убунту привлекла меня хорошей связкой гнома с компизом и сглаженными, добротными шрифтами
<shenmue> да это обычные резиновые окна
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да нету там )))
<[Raiden]> shenmue: дык нема в гноме обычных резиновых окон )
<doronskiy> в кде таких шрифтов нет. точнее не шрифтов, а их отображения, как раньше
<Nor8> doronskiy: Ну так сглаживание в Хубунту есть, а компиз можешь из репов поставить.
<shenmue> мне интересна судьба компиза. кому он щас нужен. в крыске по идеологии не нужен. в гш свой вм. а в кедах жалкое подобие квин
<doronskiy> ну на скринах хубунту вроде в этом плане ничего, спорить не буду
<doronskiy> мне в компизе нравились буквально мелочи, но они были приятные. куб рабочего стола, в основном
<[Raiden]> я не знаю ,вроде и не выходило уже давно. Кроме тех что каноникал пилит.
<shenmue> [Raiden] гном2+компиз есть
<doronskiy> резиновые окна не юзал
<[Raiden]> но возможно не помрет. Т.к. многие ещё помнят и юзают. На ютубе в том числе в связке с хфце есть.
<shenmue> а я юзал от компиза это размытие прозрачности и резиновые окна. боше нефига
<[Raiden]> в кде тоже можно использовать. В кде вообще как и в гноме 2 можно использовать любой вм.
<[Raiden]> в отличие от ГШ
<Nor8> shenmue:  Я, кстати, до выхода третьего гнома думал, что компиз прикрутят к гному.
<shenmue> там много фишек конечно но толку скажем от эффекта негатив как слону второй хобот
<Nor8> shenmue:  Сделают внутренним вм.
<Nor8> shenmue: Главное, что эти фишки есть, как в квине.
<Nor8> А включать или нет, другой вопрос. А так нет, и сторонний не работает толком.
<shenmue> я думал что гш будет нечто большее чем непонятняя жрушая память прозрачная простыня с ярлыками
<shenmue> вот в мэйт мгновенно темы окон меняются. в чем в проблема у гш?  кому мешали превьюшки тем и настройка цветов? нафига выпилили
<Nor8> )))
<[Raiden]> когда я услышал что проект гном будет делать муттер, в общем-то уже появились сомнения в том что что-то хорошее выйдет. Т.к. каноникал интегрировала практически в гном компиз , как и многие другие популярные дистры. И как-то хотелось что бы оно
<[Raiden]> было по умолчанию
<Nor8> Кому то мешали )))
<shenmue> фишка гнома еще в апплетах была. и в меню. а щас печалько
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Когда это каноникал интегрировал компиз в гном? )))
<Nor8> shenmue: Факт, апплетов там нет )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну, по пкм можно было выбрать ) и если дрова были норм , оно включалось вместо метасити само.
<doronskiy> апплеты — это которые в панели или на рабстоле?
<doronskiy> в панельках да, прикольно было
<doronskiy> а убирать окна со стола, чтобы посмотреть на текущую загрузку и свободное место — не очень прикольно)
<[Raiden]> апплеты на панели впринципе остались в фоллбэк варианте. ТОлько надо альт+пкм
<[Raiden]> или ктрл - не помню
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Там далеко не все, да и фэллбак сам по себе никакой.
<[Raiden]> а в ГШ надо ждать пока кто-то сделает тот который вы хотите или яву учить. Ученье - свет (с)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в недавнем интервью 1 из их команды так и пишет. Нет ничего лучше чем кустомайзить с помощью явы и css
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ну не всем же программерами быть, кто то должен и мир спасать! :-D
<doronskiy> это точно
<[Raiden]> java спасёт мир!
<doronskiy> что более всего удручает — сменили де. и снова учимся программить и пилить
<doronskiy> бесконечный процесс
<[Raiden]> вот именно.
<Nor8> Притом с самого начала пилить ))
<doronskiy> ага
<artus> doronskiy, не хочеш учитцо - уровень хотелок приспусти)
<[Raiden]> и тут ещё вопрос куда. Программы теряю функционал котоырй и так даже среди опенсорса не выделялся
<doronskiy> artus: мне 34. у меня работа, семья и куча других приятных вещей. зачем?
<doronskiy> или ты мне щас посоветуешь идти в винду? тогда какой смысл в популяризации того, чему посвящен этот канал?
<[Raiden]> направление пиления тоже важно )
<artus> doronskiy, зачем что? хотелками обвешиватцо? )) или фигней страдать с де то )
<doronskiy> а куда без хотелок, если ты за 5-10 лет к чему-то уже привык
<doronskiy> если у тебя есть сложившееся мировоззрение на интерфейсы и прочее
<artus> doronskiy, ну вот смотри, как взрослый человек ты же понимаеш что прикручивать к молотку пасатижи - ну нафиг не нужное занятие, хотя девайс получится знатный )
<doronskiy> я не консерватор, но и такие радикальные вещи тоже не могу понимать
<doronskiy> дак в том и дело, что до сих пор делают молотки, а давно уже пора бензопилуё
<artus> doronskiy, ну забивать гвозди бензопилой - как то не оптимально ))
<doronskiy> кому нужны гвозди? для чего операционка вообще нужна?
<doronskiy> чтобы сидеть и пилить ее?
<artus> doronskiy, дабы запускать софт, всех делов то)
<[Raiden]> что бы читать хавту по гсеттингс
<[Raiden]> вот зачем она нужна
<Scrimmer> conky <3
<[Raiden]> я думаю, если у линукс был шанс завоевать десктоп, то это был ов прошлом  или будет в будущем. А сча будет только отток людей ) Если не от линукс вообще, то от гнома точно
<[Raiden]> и почему авторы не думали об этом?
<artus> [Raiden], дадада, и гном всему виной, и пусть уже все на кеды идут
<artus> ато бедный рейден ну никак не успокоитцо )
<doronskiy> Райден, погоди еще, щя в винде появится метро и мы еще посмотрим, в какую сторону будет отток)
<[Raiden]> Я кажется знаю. Дело в том ,что часть разрабов гнома на зарплате у шапки. А зачем шевелиться , если и так платят? И тут я бы ещё заметил, что другие дистры или форки шапки были лидерами на десктопе среди линей
<[v-8]_jupiter> doronskiy: мс чтото придумает
<[Raiden]> но шапка никогда
<[Raiden]> и эти люди диктуют как надо жить...
<artus> срач на уровне спорт или чепер, раслабтесь, эндура рулит :D
<doronskiy> будет отток в винхп)
<[v-8]_jupiter> не в win7
<[v-8]_jupiter> А потм mc вернет привычный дестоп в винд 9 )
<doronskiy> в вин7 до сих пор не все понимают, как сеть настраивать, куда там)
<[Raiden]> doronskiy: да, конец лета обещает быть интересным ) В лине по крайней мере ест ькуда убежать, а в винде... Хотя в винде можно ещё много лет сидеть на вин7.
<doronskiy> ну, дома-то я убежал. вот на работе бы еще решить вопрос. юнити, в принципе, живет. но жутко тормозит по сравнению с гномом на 10.10
<[Raiden]> в общем-то там есть режим рабочего стола. Возможно кто-нить твикнет что бы он был по умолч, а метро тогда будет просто как даш в юнити, для выбора софта.
<[Raiden]> и всё
<Scrimmer> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0514/h_1336940263_4415675_f822afafc4.png ^_^
<[Raiden]> т.е. в случае вин многое останется как было
<[Raiden]> только 2 дока? :)
<Scrimmer> а надо? :)
<Scrimmer> конки и панелька, и я счастлив)
<Scrimmer> на самом деле я просто других не знаю
<[Raiden]> желание поулчить док , при уже имеющемся только говорит , что есть некое неудобство или архитектурный просчёт.
<[v-8]_jupiter> В ms не дураки сидят. Они там все придумают как вернуть, старый рабочий стол.
<[v-8]_jupiter> В unity панель верхняя вообще не нужна.
<Scrimmer> введите, пожалуйста, по бырику в курс дела)
<[v-8]_jupiter> ее бы была возможность убирать
<Scrimmer> Metro смотрится довольно таки неплохо, приятная замена обычному пуску
<Scrimmer> особенно Metro приложения прикольны, к примеру, тот же IE Metro
<[v-8]_jupiter> Scrimmer: что у них прикольного на 23 дюймах?
<[v-8]_jupiter> на планшете да но не на большом монике
<Scrimmer> ну, фулл экран
<andrex> ужас вабще весь ифейс в 8 хоть где
<[v-8]_jupiter> А так F11 ?
<Scrimmer> да так не интересно
<andrex> !цштвщцы
<andrex> !windows
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите поговорить о Microsoft Windows или получить какую-либо помощь по ней, то обращайтесь на канал ##windows. См. http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 , http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm и !equivalents.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Молчим молчим)
<Scrimmer> виндовс - лагающая фигня, линукс наше все
<[v-8]_jupiter> Scrimmer: та да)
<[Raiden]> в кде не только ф11 в каком-то софте типа браузера, но ещё фуллскрин в контекстном меню каждого окна.
<doronskiy> хы
<Scrimmer> единственное, что огорчает, так это приложения
<[v-8]_jupiter> и еще драйвера на видео
<Scrimmer> с этим проблем у меня нету
<Scrimmer> для нвидии усё оки
<[Raiden]> приложения огорчают почему? мало умеют делать, да? :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> А у меня на рабочей машине ой как имеются
<doronskiy> !macos
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='macos'
<doronskiy> ок
<[v-8]_jupiter> Взять ту же Ati
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: согласись, под виндой приложений больше и получше, чем на линухе
<Scrimmer> к примеру для мультимедии
<[v-8]_jupiter> Scrimmer: для десктопа лучше
<[v-8]_jupiter> но и то есть нюансы
<andrex> дрова тут ос вабще не приделах, производители онных виноваты
<[v-8]_jupiter> andrex: почему?
<Scrimmer> на кол их, всех
<Scrimmer> потому что не выпускают на линуху в основном :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> ведь как парят ту же убунту мол все работет все супер
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а зачем тебе 2 панели на рабочем столе? )
<[Raiden]> конечно соглашусь. И как раз на этой волне упрощение софта и расписывание в интервью каким он должен быть для гнома  удивляет и я бы сказал угнетает.
<[v-8]_jupiter> а когда ставишь понимаешь что не так все гладео
<Scrimmer> tagezi, друх
<doronskiy> графика в линуксах — бутылочное горлышко всей системы, мать ее за ногу
<[v-8]_jupiter> +1
<shenmue> хы
<doronskiy> текстовый файл в мегабайт, открытый в гуишном окне, вешает приличный по мощности комп
<doronskiy> естественно, тут с виндой сравнивать бесполезно
<Scrimmer> мы не юзаем гуи, только консоль, только хардкор
<[Raiden]> валлпапер кстати на скриншоте с юнити прикольный ) Что же касается кайро, то я доки долго ругал ,но потом сам стал заменять 1 из панелей гнома2 на док. Просто классический таскбар менее удобен, чем запускалка+ таскбар.
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: ой, это ты про мой рабочий стол? ^_^
<tagezi> doronskiy: это в чем его открывать нужно?
<[Raiden]> в кедах же, есть такой таскбар, если хотите, содранный с вин7, но зато отлично экономящий и время и место.
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: да )
<Scrimmer> ну как по мне, кде отлично подойдет для тех, кто очень долго сидел на винде, и не хочет отвыкать от ее интерфейса
<[v-8]_jupiter> Scrimmer: я бы так не сказал
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: спасибо ^_^
<shenmue> любопытно это ж где текстовые файлы в мегобайт увидеть можно?
<Scrimmer> тебе кинуть?
<shenmue> кинь
<doronskiy> млеа
<doronskiy> я могу на пару гигов нарыть
<doronskiy> )
<doronskiy> лог с любого сайта
<[v-8]_jupiter> sql файлы можно еще попробовать
<Scrimmer> тихо, потихоньку
<doronskiy> access.log
<Scrimmer> сначала 1 мб
<Scrimmer> потом уже гигабайты
<[Raiden]> с этим я согласен ,но возможности ифейса тут шире намного и многе взято из прогармм присущих линукс. экспо и скале или правил дял окон или столов в винде уж точно нет. По крайней мере по умолчанию )
<[Raiden]> т.е. сравнивать с виндой надо тольк ов том ключе, что вин-юзеру тут тоже может удобно, а не в том, что 100% похоже
<[v-8]_jupiter> Не пойму что там общего с виндовс. Панель внизу? так ее можно переносить и настраивать
<doronskiy> Райден, даже если отбросить удобства. на одной и той же машине кде4 будет работать тормознее аэро. это видно на глаз, к сожалению
<[Raiden]> тот же таскбар я сказал что содран с винды, но в винде нету опций типа как показывать окна с текущего стола, со всей комнаты или с текуще экрана )
<[Raiden]> тут сдирают с умом
<[v-8]_jupiter> doronskiy: а это уже вопрос к драйверам наверно
<shenmue> Scrimmer меньше секунды открыло
<Scrimmer> а это не я говорил, что долго открывает
<Scrimmer> товарищ доронский говорил
<doronskiy> юзер в большинстве случаев не будет заморачиваться вопросами
<Scrimmer> он тупо спросит или попросить сдлать за него
<doronskiy> я не говорил что долго открывает. открывает и вешает
<[Raiden]> doronskiy: я немног осомневаюсь ) Хотя если речь про ати или интел, то наверное.
<doronskiy> особенно на скролле
<Scrimmer> в защиту мелкомягких скажу, что вин8 сделана нормально
<[Raiden]> тут мы приходим к тому, что  поддержка железа тут тоже хуже
<Scrimmer> быстрее вин7
<doronskiy> юзер не спросит. он покрутит кде и поморщится)
<Scrimmer> кушает все так же много, 40% всех ресурсов, но по сравнению с вин7, приложения и т.п. пошустре грузяца
<Scrimmer> но всеравно i love ubuntu <3
 * doronskiy love ubuntu < 11.*
<Scrimmer> системный монитор в гноме меня радует
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот дома тестил win7 запускал и kde на карточке intel , так kde шустрей.
<Scrimmer> на 80% проц грузит
<nuts_x> bynthtcysq nfrjq
<nuts_x> ы
<[Raiden]> потому, что модно. Реально не так мног овещей за которые можно её любить. Может быт ьнекоторое спокойствие из-за сетевых угроз и вирусов и некоторое счастье если с железом повезло и всё завелось )
<doronskiy> не знаю как на интеле, на нвидие у меня шустрость была в другую сторону..
<Scrimmer> привет, мр. томат
<nuts_x> интересный такой, меня тож улыбает
<[Raiden]> её - убунту
<[v-8]_jupiter> А на работе встроенная nvidia. так там на linux ппц особеннос последними дровами. приходится сидеть только в 2d
<nuts_x> привет-привет
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок.png пруф на ваш мегобайт
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: У меня гф8600 и 550 , на обоих ок
<andrex> Scrimmer: незнаю как у тебя, но у меня 4% также как хромиум
<Scrimmer> ну, щас упало, но стабильно 30% грузит
<nuts_x> Scrimmer: а на кой тебе две панели-то?
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: у меня 7 какаято встренная , они уже с 295,40 чтото фиксят и бестолку
<pakirava> подскажите, как установить пользователю пароль короче 4х символов?
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/986128/ а это мое железо
<[Raiden]> ясно
<artus> Scrimmer, http://itmages.ru/image/view/516495/3742564b какой то у тебя гном неправильный )
<[v-8]_jupiter> pakirava: passwd
<pakirava> не позволяет. даже в мане написано, что не даст такое сделать
<[Raiden]> артус мне вспомнился ,он тут пару раз повторял что де не важно. Только софт. Если так, то тот же гимп работает в вин7 как родной
<[v-8]_jupiter> pakirava: тогда хз) обычно ставлю 8 знаков
<[Raiden]> :)
<Scrimmer> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0514/h_1336941556_3775244_c671543b48.png
<artus> [Raiden], а вин это уже де чтоль? или ты опять на залежи травы набрел? ))
<[Raiden]> вин и де тоже, т.к. графическаяф подсистема там в ядре + в комплекте графический софт создающий окружение, рисующий значки\панельку и т.д.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Если бы по для работы небыл нужен linux я бы сидел на win)
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: не трогай artus) просто не отвечай ему)
<artus> [Raiden], ну если у тебя вин де, то вопросов нет)
<shenmue> вообщем не убедили меня про гуи
<Scrimmer> понеслааааась
<artus> Scrimmer, абламись :D
<Scrimmer> okay (
<[Raiden]> artus: Я бы удивился если бы они были :) как раз идеология де оттуда и пошла
<baronos> нормальный сис монитор http://goo.gl/9nHLG :D
<shenmue> кстати заметили что гном сисмоник на третьем гтк жрет так же как и в гноме2
<[v-8]_jupiter> как вы им пользуетесь? есть же htop
<nuts_x> Scrimmer: http://itmages.ru/image/view/516501/f563f184
<nuts_x> все okay
<shenmue> таск менеджер всегда ставил в гномку
<artus> shenmue, выше 10% ито в пиках не поднимается)) так что незнаю чего ты заметил)
<nuts_x> хз что он там у тебя грузит
<doronskiy> сисмонитор на последнем шоте явно не на своем месте)
<shenmue> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0514/h_1336941556_3775244_c671543b48.png скрин
<Scrimmer> ,
<[Raiden]> shenmue: да. в г2 я решил это поставив монитор от хфце. В г3 никак не решил по причине слезания с него )
<shenmue> nuts_x ну ты момент подловил. спорить тут бесполезно
<artus> Scrimmer, ну у некоторых и локализация в убунте не становится, что ж тут поделать то)
<Scrimmer> ,э
<Scrimmer> яж ваще молчу
<nuts_x> shenmue: ага, тупо сидел ловил))))
<shenmue> ну да
<Scrimmer> какая локализация?)
<shenmue> или в гимпе затер. знаем мы вас
<[Raiden]> жор системного монитора так же вечен как выбор кодировки в гедит или желание иметь кроппинг в еог. Это ещё не на 1 десяток лет :)
<baronos> че такое кропинг?
<artus> рейден таки на курсы тролей записался, все лопатой машет с говнецом в сторону гнома ))
<nuts_x> кроликв пинговать
<nuts_x> кроликов*
<[Raiden]> открыл картинку ,вырезал нужный кусок - вот что
<baronos> shotwel умеет
<shenmue> это скриншутером делаеться при развернутом еог ><
<artus> baronos, не корми троля )
<baronos> artus: хехе)
<[Raiden]> это делает много чем.
 * andrex поспотрел скрины и удивился чем так систему загадить надо чтоб компиз и системный монитор так жрали проц
<[Raiden]> тся
<[Raiden]> но почему я должен ставить это много что?
<[Raiden]> патенты мешают сделать сразу?
<[Raiden]> или руки?
 * nuts_x утоптал дрыхнуть
<artus> [Raiden], ну тыже непомуки и анаконды ставиш же, и ниче, не ноеш, хотя сам этим г не пользуешся)
<doronskiy> вот блин, я 10 минут искал, где у меня сисмонитор
<doronskiy> http://pix.am/H0te.png
<baronos> shotwell в нормлаьном дистре с гномом ставится сразу и гимп и все остальное :)
<Scrimmer> эм
<[Raiden]> artus: 1. я могу их отключить. 2. если бы их небыло, я бы не мог ими пользоваться и это было бы нехорошо )
<Scrimmer> доронский, а что это за оболочка?
<shenmue> это эплл макинтош
<andrex> у маководов както с переводчиками туго, чтоле, монитор системы както не порусски звучит
<shenmue> http://cs11292.userapi.com/v11292750/8d7/MMvK6XEsd-8.jpg из разряда
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))
<[Raiden]> andrex: вроде нормально
<shenmue> doronskiy а что нет поиска в меню?
<baronos> shenmue: там кде должно быть на первом месте :)
<andrex> [Raiden]: да я наверно привык уже, так как почти визде системный монитор, а не наоборот))
<andrex> е*
<shenmue> где то видел менеджер процессов
<shenmue> по моему кстати в кедах
<[Raiden]> вообще согласен, может запутать ...
<doronskiy> shenmue: мне стыдно признаться, но вот ты спросил и я обратил внимание на поиск справа в верхней панели. по слову «мони» сразу всплыл ^^
<[Raiden]> в кде их несколько
<shenmue> doronskiy выпендреться не получилось ага ?
<[Raiden]> есть только спиок процессов , есть ksysguard
<doronskiy> чем? здесь все приводили свои сисмоны
<doronskiy> я тоже озадачился
<doronskiy> )
<shenmue> я свою сисмоню не показывал
<doronskiy> надо было после тебя, значит
<doronskiy> поспешил)
<[Raiden]> теперь зато ясно почему мне советовали мак
<doronskiy> по мне, htop поудобнее. я и в убунте толком не помню, где сисмонитор
<[Raiden]> макюзер нарисовался...
<doronskiy> ага, Райден, на шарпе
<doronskiy> да не один)
<[Raiden]> ох блин, уже час. Я спать
<Scrimmer> кто есче?
<Scrimmer> а быстро он
<Scrimmer> ретировался
<shenmue> да он щас пол ночи новые аргументы в пользу кде будет генерить
<shenmue> а завтра всё выскажет
<doronskiy> шарп — это его загородная резиденция в другой ирц-сети
<doronskiy> )
<doronskiy> кстати, здесь уже был когда-то маковод
<doronskiy> ленстр кажется
<andrex> шарикофф, маковод
<doronskiy> пару лет назад я его здесь встречал
<doronskiy> или раньше
<Scrimmer> мне интересно, когда уже представят новую ос от эппл
<Scrimmer> они хотели mac os и ios соединить вроде
<andrex> и получится: о чтоэто за ....
<doronskiy> да вроде они и так дружат.. по крайней мере, убунта легко смотрит в ифон
<doronskiy> фотки, песни достает без проблем
<doronskiy> книжки вроде бы пихает, но не проверял
<Scrimmer> нупочему сразу "о боже что это"
<Scrimmer> одна игровая платформа
<Scrimmer> и для программ тоже 1 платформа, удобно же
<andrex> pc и arm но но
<doronskiy> удобно, но у эппла тяжелая политика по поводу логики в файлах. для винды и линуксов все вращается вокруг иерархии в фс, а в макосях сплошные библиотеки (фонотеки, видеотеки, библиотеки)
<doronskiy> и что куда упало — хрен разберешь
<doronskiy> ну или просто нужно привыкать к этой философии
<shenmue> хм а логи установки?
<shenmue> а файндер что ?
<doronskiy> установки чего? песен?)
<andrex> чаще нужно просто файлик скачать и запустить, а куда ты его кинешь, твои проблемы)
<shenmue> я думал ты про проги
<doronskiy> нене
<doronskiy> да ладно
<doronskiy> с прогами, кстати, все наоборот)
<doronskiy> есть тупо папка application
<doronskiy> все о_О
<Scrimmer> о_О
<doronskiy> все что там – запускается и играется
<Scrimmer> ну, зато ихняя ОС работает очень шустро
<Scrimmer> как на iPhone, iPod, iPad, так и на PC
<shenmue> я бы поспорил
<doronskiy> хз; по большей части это вопрос железок
<andrex> хм, несказал бы что иос шустрая
<doronskiy> иос на айфоне — шустрая
<Scrimmer> а на айподе и айпаде?
<doronskiy> на нокии может и подтормаживать)
<doronskiy> я за айфон могу только ответить)
<Scrimmer> что? xD
<andrex> да юзал я айфон, тормозит, и батарею жрёт защёт того что тормозит
<Scrimmer> ну у меня айфон 4, ничего не тормозит
<shenmue> лан я тоже слип на пару миллиардов наномикросекунд
<doronskiy> какой ужас
<Scrimmer> где оно тормозит? усё классненько
<doronskiy> это был ифон2 с иос5 видимо?
<andrex> нет 3гс с 4
<Scrimmer> на 4 ничего не тормозит
 * doronskiy жмет плечами, пряча за спиной четверку
<andrex> да ты привык просто
<Scrimmer> разв что при подключении wifi может подтормозить, точнее, когда открываешь настройку
<Scrimmer> ну и при разблокировке, если у тебя открыт плеер
<doronskiy> вообще без лагов, даже не понимаю, о чем речь
<Scrimmer> +1
<andrex> и ещё одна ерундовина бесит очень, без at&it симки фик активируеш нормально
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кстати есть GUi утилита для создание виртуальных хостов?
<[v-8]_jupiter> хочу в netbiance в качестве плагина сделать
<doronskiy> в апаче.конф?
<[v-8]_jupiter> угу
<andrex> гедит
<doronskiy> )
<Scrimmer> есть фаны аниме? :)
<andrex> ээээ
<andrex> а вот этого тут вабще ненадо
<doronskiy> [v-8]_jupiter: не смущает, что в разных дистрибутивах виртуальные хосты описываются в разных местах?
<doronskiy> универсальный плагин будет затруднительно сделать, мне кажется
<[v-8]_jupiter> doronskiy: та я знаю это. Спросил что бы узнать.
 * andrex ненавидит аниме на уровне ДНК
<Scrimmer> ну, я тоже раньше не любил :)))
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, фан кде есть )
<Scrimmer> Вот ребят, скажите. Вот есть чудная функция у гугла - Google Drive
<Scrimmer> https://support.google.com/drive/bin/answer.py?hl=ru&answer=2375082&p=ww_unsupported - Тут говорят, что есть приложения для разных версий ОС, включая iO
<Scrimmer> iOS, но где, блин качать их?)
<doronskiy> может в аппсторе?
<Scrimmer> ты его там находил?)
<doronskiy> нет)
<doronskiy> я предположил)
<doronskiy> щяс посмотрел — не видно
<Scrimmer> тото и оно
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, у гугла спросить, видимо
<Scrimmer> ну ладно, фиг с iOS
<Scrimmer> под винду де ?)
<doronskiy> а подо что вообще есть?
<Scrimmer> https://support.google.com/drive/bin/answer.py?hl=ru&answer=2375082&p=ww_unsupported
<doronskiy> я в продуктах не виджу гугл.драйва
<andrex>  #google #fuse-google-drive
<andrex> како так
<andrex> т*
<Scrimmer> ну, я уже нашел
<doronskiy> Scrimmer:
<doronskiy> http://pix.am/yF1T.png
<doronskiy> http://drive.google.com/start?authuser=0#home
<Scrimmer> написано, что для iOS 3.0+
<doronskiy> ну это в ответах
<doronskiy> зайди непосредственно на сервис
<doronskiy> увидишь скрин
<Scrimmer> Для iPhone и iPadiOS 3.0+
<Scrimmer> приложение есть, правда на английском
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, проблема с языком?
<doronskiy> он опух
<Scrimmer> нет, проблема с загрузкой имеется
<Scrimmer> нельзя же с русского аппстора качать проги из англ аппстора :(
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, не сталкивался - везде английские версии
<doronskiy> почему нельзя
<doronskiy> зарегай новый ид
<doronskiy> из-под прокси
<doronskiy> я себе так гуглмюзик заводил
<Scrimmer> http://www.yaplakal.com/uploads/previews/post-3-13368441678738.jpg - отличные слова
<vovchik-p> Привет всем
<only_you> привет, земляче
<vovchik-p> :) Я че зашел, вопрос есть. Скачал убунту 12.04 но при установке пишет "Loading bootlogo...". И все, комп зависает. Интересно, это у меня одного такое и как с ним бороться?
<[koshka]> не ждали? :
<[koshka]> :D
<only_you> а стоило?)
<Scrimmer> опять 400р?)
<tagezi> думаю такса возрасла )
<[koshka]> 1к надо :D
<Scrimmer> в 2.5 раза
<Scrimmer> нехило
<Scrimmer> ребят, а я скромный, мне и 100р хватит)
<[koshka]> и мне можно 100р
<[koshka]> от каждого
<Scrimmer> пф, 5200 р
<tagezi> боты тоже платят )
<andrex> зайди к индусам их больше
<[koshka]> artus, :P
<[koshka]> baronos, мяф
 * baronos обнял [koshka] :)
<baronos> [koshka]: давненько не было тебя :)
<Scrimmer> Кто смотрел Мстители?
<[koshka]> друг, сказал шикарный фильм)
<[koshka]> baronos, соскучился?)))
<baronos> [koshka]: а то ;)
<tagezi> всем ночи )
<vovchik-p> Кто знает как вернуть картинку при загрузке. Там где написано убунта и точки с низу мигают?
<Scrimmer> хы
<Scrimmer> усем пока
<vovchik-p> Не ну может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой. У меня при загрузке черный экран (в лучшем случае), иногда просто игра красок, сильно раздражает.
<andrex> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<andrex> хотя тут http://goo.gl/2JROh всё описано
<vovchik-p> Не помогло. Проблема появлялась постепенно. Когда впервые запустил, было норм, постом поставил дрова на видюху, картинка стала размазастой, а теперь вообще пропала.
<vovchik-p> http://goo.gl/2JROh Там уже был. Дрова ставил нормально, без изощрений.
<andrex> ссылка выше там в конце где решение проблем
<andrex> !pm > Pastuh
<ubuntuhelp> Pastuh, please see my private message
<andrex> тьфу
<andrex> !pm > Pr0f1t
<ubuntuhelp> Pr0f1t, please see my private message
<vovchik-p> Ладно, с этим разберусь. А есть возможность заменить эту же картинку какой нить другой. :)
<andrex> !nick > Pr0f1t
<ubuntuhelp> Pr0f1t, please see my private message
<baronos> в убунту твик же можно вроде сделать
<andrex> да я уже говорил как и про то и про другое
<andrex> могет лень твики ставить
<only_you> зая, я ради тебя готов на все! даже с Киевстара на МТС позвонить!
<only_you> ссори, не туда)
<Pr0f1t> :D
<artus> only_you, мужик! :D
<only_you> гг)
<Pr0f1t> andrex, меня видно?
<andrex> угу
<Pr0f1t> спс )
<artus> only_you, а я уж думал ты андрекса кадриш )
<only_you> то я Иру кадрю)
<andrex> 0_0
<andrex> не такого не нужно
<Pr0f1t> пацаны, а во что можно из под вайна поиграть?
<only_you> вайн не нужен
<artus> а шашки
<Pr0f1t> имею в виду, какие виндузяцкие игры могут потянуть из под вайна?
<only_you> Pr0f1t: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Pr0f1t> я например поставил наконец драва на нвидию, установил халву 1 , запустил и был очень рад) может кто то продвинулся дальше?
<Pr0f1t> only_you спасибо
<baronos> l4d2, heroes5 че то еще было не помню
<artus> "драва, халву" словечки коверкать научились, поиск не осилили?
<andrex> я продвинулся, воть в пасьянс играю
<baronos> nfs world еще
<Pr0f1t> l4d2! круто =)
<Pr0f1t> у меня при установке современной игры типа borderlands или dungeon siege 3 , вылетают ошибки protection fault ,.
<Pr0f1t> вернее при запуске =\
<andrex>  /join #winehq
<Pr0f1t> andrex спасибо
<Pr0f1t> andrex у тебя пасьянс галит? :D
<andrex> чаво, моя твоя непонимать)
<Pr0f1t> лагает пасьянс?!!)
<andrex> опять непонимать)
<Pr0f1t> забей)
<andrex> Если не поможет, зайдите с безопасного режима или через живой диск и отредактируйте /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<andrex> это так нынче плимут чинят)
<Pr0f1t> а что такое плимут?..
<andrex> plymouth заставка при загрузке
<Pr0f1t> ааа, знаю) не я один коверкаю слова
<Pr0f1t> а кто нибудь знает как настроить драйвер nvidia ?
<andrex> !nvidia > Pr0f1t
<ubuntuhelp> Pr0f1t, please see my private message
<Pr0f1t> nvidia-settings отсутствует
<Pr0f1t> abdrex, спасибо кончено но я скоро эту статью наизусть буду знать
<baronos> sgfxi
<Pr0f1t> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Pr0f1t> ctrl+alt+F4  sudo service lightdm stop  sudo nvidia-xconfig - не помогает
<Pr0f1t> у меня интегрированная графика bumblebee
<Pr0f1t> хочется настроить nvidia видеокарту =\
<Pr0f1t> barons, что это?
<andrex> http://bumblebee-project.org/
<andrex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<andrex> скока ещё ссылок те дать?
<Pr0f1t> а сколько есть?
<andrex> много
<andrex> загугли и увидешь
<andrex> sgfxi тут неподойдёт
<Pr0f1t> andrex, я ценю что ты нашел столько ссылок =) но там нет решения моей проблемы
<andrex> да ну много буков про ппа и прочее .... sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia
<Pr0f1t> я наверно тоже много буков пишу, что аж читать неуспеваешь =) у меня интегрированная графика bumblebee
<andrex> мдя.
<Pr0f1t> у меня все дрова стоят, bumblebee, nvidia-current , mesa и тд.
<Pr0f1t> хочу всего лишь узнать как настроить драйвер nvidia
<Pr0f1t> если это невозможно так и скажи =)
<andrex> man xorg.conf
<Pr0f1t> я бы мог это всё прочитать если это было на русском..
<Pr0f1t> andrex,  я так понял что файл xorg.conf это файл настройки клавиатуры, мыши , монитора и видюхи , да?
<andrex> http://ubuntovod.ru/instructions/rabota-bumblebee-v-ubuntu-12-04.html    вот теман
<Pr0f1t> пробую..
<andrex> вот понакупают всяких бамблей, а потом орут на весь нет что не пашет....
<Pr0f1t> andrex, какая у тебя видюха?
<Pr0f1t> andrex, ты юзал винду когда нибудь?)
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<Pr0f1t> andrex, я сделал всё как написано , но я почти уверен что это не поможет
<Pr0f1t> Привет
<Pr0f1t>  я reboot
<Vladislaw> возможно абсурдный вопрос, возможно ли в мозилле выполнить произвольный JS код указав нужную вкладку(или для всех сразу) из консоли, тоесть через dbus например, а то хотелось бы сделать мультимедия кнопки для листания треков в онлайн плеерах
<Vladislaw> нашел что-то будем посмотреть теперь: http://www-archive.mozilla.org/unix/remote.html
<Vladislaw> мда, там команд вообще мало, но нашел еще способ, пересобрать :) , попробую значит так, если все молчат, но уже днем
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-06
<rus27> приветы,есть трабла,с установкой принтера и оперы,можете помочь?
<rus27> есть кто могет помочь с установкой ПО?
<Hanno4ka> утречка
<Umren> и тебе
<Umren> того же
<[Raiden]> в синамоне появились виджеты для стола. http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36862
<[Raiden]> не прошло и 100 лет. Но лучше поздно чем гно... чем никогда.
<Umren> коньки сто лет были
<Umren> =)
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<makita420> народ, как выйти из графики в минт и зайти
<makita420> дрова переустановить
<makita420> ?
<makita420> ну люююдиииии
<makita420> MATE
<makita420> f&
<makita420> а?
<makita420> как выйти из графики в убунту и зайти
<makita420> а?
<[Raiden]> 1. ctrl+alt+f1
<[Raiden]> 2. sudo service lightdm stop
<[Raiden]> всё
<baronos> понаставят минтов и потом выйти не могут :D
<[Raiden]> если реальная консоль нужна крайне редко , можно удалить\переместить файлы
<[Raiden]> ls /etc/init/tty[2-6].conf
<[Raiden]> станет  на 5 процессов меньше.
<Umren> парень собрался переставлять дрова, не зная как перейти в режим tty, я думаю ничем хорошим дальше не кончится :)
<Umren> в репозиториях дрова есть, ставил бы их, а не с сорцов
<Umren> думаю мы его больше не увидим))
<makita420> ваще ситуация немного посложнее, надо поставить бамблби на оптимус(как трансформеры пля)) )
<makita420> +скоро уезжаю винда уже не лицензия и ее заблокируют
<makita420> ну если к нэту подключюсь
<baronos> а что материться обязательно?
<andrex> @kban makita420 3600 остынь
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36861
<Michael72> LibreOffice только у меня не запускается?
<[Raiden]> да
<Umren> :D
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты не помнишь как с постоянными ошибками непомука бороться?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> погугли, у меня не валится чего-то. Хотя и задалбывает шуршать.
<[Raiden]> ну или выключи
<UNIm95> artus: Сорри за вчерашнее.
<XuMuK> всем ку)
<XuMuK> воу воу полегче
<XuMuK> test
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Ну понг, и что?
<XuMuK> интересно, где я с ником накосячил?
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> где-то там...
<XuMuK> [Raiden], здарова) а на манеже все те же)
<[Raiden]> Привет
<XuMuK> white,nick_XuMuK  blue,nick_[Raiden] я вот про что...
<[Raiden]> а я не понял )
<[Raiden]> цвет изменился? )
<Sergey_IT> так весна же
<Sergey_IT> и запах может другой быть
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> [Raiden], да нет, просто почему-то пишет название цвета перед ником... видать, где-нить какую-нить запятую пропустил))
<[Raiden]> а..
<XuMuK> за что мне войс сходу прилепил?)
<[Raiden]> А у меня войсы другого цвета
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> аа
<tagezi> у него вичат.. )
<XuMuK> ну че интересного я пропустил, рассказывайте?)
<tagezi> там странный подбор цветов нику
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: да всё по старому.
<XuMuK> [Raiden], чейта мне убунта все меньше и меньше с каждым новым релизом нравицо( подумываю на минт пересесть)
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: ну попробуй.
<XuMuK> [Raiden], а что, с ним тоже что-нить не так чтль?
<[Raiden]> на опеннете кстати новость про новый цинамон и она радостная, я бы сказал. Есть некоторое развитие в сторону пользователя.
<[Raiden]> правда, на технологиях гном3 всёравно, со всеми вытекающими.
<[Raiden]> а я не ставил, не знаю что там не так )
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ты ща на каком ДМ сидишь?)\
<[Raiden]> я кедоводом заделался.
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ну
<XuMuK> это не новость)
<XuMuK> artus, не спать
<[Raiden]> 13.04 версией я в общем тоже не особо доволен. Столкнулся с интересными вещами...
<[Raiden]> фф почему-то подвисает, может версия такая. часто ег опереоткрываю. И комп несколько раз не выключался.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> но пока не собираюсь убегать, мой запасной вариант - это опенсусе. Оно достаточно удобное для меня лично.
<Sergey_IT> с гномом или кде?
<baronos> свят свят гном рядом с кде писать. он в гневе будет.
<Sergey_IT> или  уже с юнити есть?
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: без гнома )
<[Raiden]> юнити у них было на билдсервисе
<[Raiden]> это типа ппа
<corehook> всем привет
<corehook> кто знает в каком виде пароли должны лежать в базе dovecot postgresql ?
<corehook> я сделал update users ... set password ...'password'
<corehook> стало быть не проходит авторизация
<XuMuK> !topic
<ubuntuhelp> Пожалуйста читайте тему канала при каждом входе. Тема содержит необходимую и важную информацию. Для просмотра темы канала в любое время после подключения просто введите /topic
<XuMuK> baronos, ты стал суеверным чтоль?))
<baronos> XuMuK: на данный момент, да :D щас будет теннис, там азаренко играет :)
<baronos> XuMuK: просто может снова молнии пускать в сторону гнома :)
<pumbatu> Здравствуйте! У меня сломался поиск в IM клиентах,в чем может быть проблема?помогите пожалуйста?
<[Raiden]> pumbatu: в каких?
<pumbatu> я ставил Pidgin,и все которые работают с протоколом ICQ,ни в одном поиск не работает,сломался внезапно и окончательно.
<baronos> и какой поиск? контактов или текста в чате?
<pumbatu> поиск контактов
<pumbatu> не знаю с какой стороны подойти к проблеме
<baronos> со стороны удаления аськи
<[Raiden]> фиг знает.
<[Raiden]> сча попробую поискать
<pumbatu> аська нужна для флуда,он мне помогает в вопросах решения личностных проблем.
 * baronos подавился печенькой
<pumbatu> уже часов 5 ищу на форумах,такой проблемы нет ни у кого.
<pumbatu> :D
<[Raiden]> да, контакты в асе у меня тоже не ущутся, клинет qutim 0.3
<[Raiden]> иент*
<baronos> есть же вроде оф клиент аси для линя, там наврено ищется
<[Raiden]> мне к счастью не нужно. Кто нужен уже в вбит
<pumbatu> qutim  тоже пробовал.значит не на моей стороне проблема.это радует
<pumbatu> оф клиент для линя убрали с сайта
<pumbatu> хотя ссылка на него есть,на нажатие она не реагирует.
<baronos> ставь на виртуалку винду с асей, или юзай вебклиент. или забей на асю, иди в джаббер
<pumbatu> ок.пойду в джаббер.
<pumbatu> он поддерживает видеозвонки?
<teddyp1cker> привет всем
<baronos> поддерживвает
<teddyp1cker> какой нибудь консольный качальщик с поддержкой ограничения по скорости и другими плюшками посоветуете?
<teddyp1cker> не торрент клиент
<teddyp1cker> а типа умного wget
<baronos> aria2c
<pumbatu> Спасибо!
<teddyp1cker> baronos: ограничене скорость для http/https есть?
<baronos> teddyp1cker: man aria2
<teddyp1cker>  baronos: http://pastebin.com/mLJrL1np ман, ога)
<teddyp1cker> я б просто так не спрашивал на сайте нет инфы об этом(
<pumbatu> еще тако вопрос: где найти драйверы для веб-камер Creative? 041e:4055 может кто сталкивался?
<[Raiden]> спроси на форуме
<pumbatu> ок
<teddyp1cker> baronos: но все равно спасибо, посмотрю)
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: http://www.linux.unn.ru/debian/node/65
<baronos> teddyp1cker: вот ман ария у меня https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/61252137/aria2
<pumbatu> запилили бы давно поиск по темам форума,очень трудно 100 страниц просматривать
<baronos> help.ubuntu.ru
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: о тоже полезная вещь
<teddyp1cker> baronos: спасибо
<Sergey_IT> pumbatu, жизнь вообще сложная штука (
<pumbatu> Sergey_IT, согласен. каждый день-борьба.и в конце все равно главный герой умирает.
<baronos> это было только в армагеддоне.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: тут?
<Sergey_IT> иногда )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: )) делал в кути когда-нибудь штуку такую.. форму, как в виндовс приложениях при установки проги пользуют с кнопочкой далее )
<tagezi> ?
<Sergey_IT> не делал никогда, только инстоллеры для этого пользовал (в вин)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, мне форму такую именно хочеться сделать.. вот сижу думаю как...
<tagezi> просто там последовательные вопросы, типа ответил, можно перейти дальше... наверное нужно через вкладки организовывать.. через скрытые элементы - эт как велосипед получиться
<Sergey_IT> не знаю... ты же с БД работать будешь - я редактор таблиц обычно делал
<tagezi> да если просто таблицу с бд то там метод есть что бы связать... он даже в примерах разбирается..
<tagezi> лан.. попидалю я, если чего придумаю, расскажу, а ты покритикуешь, у тебя хорошо получается )
<pumbatu> я в отчаянии! в  хелпе нет информации как прикрутить веб-камеру.есть по всем устройствам,а вот о вебках ни слова.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: кстати, как такую форму можно обозвать?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а то! Это запросто ))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, slideWindow
<kletchatii> помогите плз, нужен доступный для широких масс мануал по настройке xampp в убунту. нужно настроить виртуал хосты, работу phpmyadmin
<kletchatii> нашел более менее приемлимый мануал тут, но в виду того что под Убунту недавно получается далеко не все
<kletchatii> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=201307.0
<kletchatii> версия xampp 1.8.1
<kletchatii> помогите плз
<tagezi> а чо там не понятно?
<tagezi> перл? пхп? ну так их учить нужно - это языки
<kletchatii> значит выполнил все по инструкции, не ясно как изменить права доступа на файлы.
<kletchatii> конфигов пхпадмин..
<tagezi> kletchatii: там инструкция, кстати, для разрабов а не админов
<kletchatii> все верно, мне такая и требуется
<tagezi> это было прочитано?
<[Raiden]> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/xampp
<baronos> man chmod
<tagezi> man man
<kletchatii> :))
<baronos> ну man chown
<kletchatii> тут в теме несколькими постами ниже есть пример как изменить доступ... после применения описанных команд перестает запускаться mysql
<kletchatii> в теме ответ номер 12
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: stackedWidget для этого наверное можно будет использовать.. покрайне мере он ближе всего похож )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а что ты хочешь таким образом делать - блюда?
<pumbatu> gstreamer  выводит что не обнаружено устройство /dev/video0 получается надо создавать его вручную??подскажите плиз?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: нет.. блюда это таблица.. просто что бы облекчить начало, темболее оно почти всегда одинаковое там будт ряд вопросов, например, время, длинна, категорийность, вид туризма... на следующей вкладке выбор кашь и мяся, на следующей, есть ли специфический
<tagezi> участник... и потом ок, и уже примерная раскладка есть
<tagezi> и дальше её редактируешь в табличке
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ты с верхней обвязки проги начинаешь?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: эм.. я сделал себе схему как это должно быть в итоге, и начинаю похагово от начала её осуществлять
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я с обратной стороны обычно начинаю - с постоения структуры БД
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, когда сложно то да.. этут будут просто фалики, там всё просто довольно
<baronos> tagezi: и потом смс в конце запихай ;)
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, лучше БД какую-нибудь, sqlite к примеру.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: думаешь? мне кажеться там ваще бд не нужна, просто файлы, файлы для проектов, и файл как бд чтобы хранить стоимость сушек и морковки
<tagezi> просто тогда не важно есть база в системе или нет, всё в текстовыйх файликах храниться.. сложности структуры там нет, впринципе
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, посто не бывает, связи накапливаются: продукты - блюда - меню... и у всех могут быть особенности
<tagezi> ну блин.. началось всё вот с этого
<tagezi> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgsqxMHGNatVdHpaQTRBWVY1N0xLVHVDWE5pSmZTNHc&usp=sharing
<tagezi> =))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, сложность там накопится - писали, знаем )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, у меня нет причин тебе не верить.. бд так бд, разработаем
<Sergey_IT> а sqlite это 1 файл, но зато можно запросами людую выборку делать
<tagezi> да, тоже правда
<Sergey_IT> *б*
<tagezi> только вопрос где его хранить?
<Sergey_IT> я в файлах делал один раз, но это было для человека, который в принципе только на бумажках все писал - намучался тогда )
<tagezi> создавать в хомяке отдельно каталог?
<Sergey_IT> да где угодно, рядом с прогой лучше
<tagezi> эм.. рядом с прогой бекапить не удобно, да и не прилично в bin базу запихивать
<tagezi> а где мускул хранит свои базы? )
<Sergey_IT> я свои проги в хомяке держу
<Sergey_IT> а я мускулом не пользуюсь (
<tagezi> ну, если я её доделаю, я поделюсь, а если делиться нужно что бы поуму было.. да и ваще, нужно сразу поуму делать )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: мускул простой, если не запариваться.. а если запариваться, то лучше его ещё ничего не сделали )
<Sergey_IT> для такой задачи я бы sqlite использовал, все в одном файле... а мускул - это если удаленный доступ нужен
<tagezi> ну, я заодно с sqlite поработаю ))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, можно вообще сделать сервер с веб интерфейсом )
<Sergey_IT> и распространять не надо будет
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну тогда лучше на мускуле писать )
<Sergey_IT> это да
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, народ то уже написал что то http://www.skitalets.ru/food/
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, http://www.g-utka.ru/arxiv_filez/soft/racion.html
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, что-то я лаврового листа не вижу в раскладках, неужели такой тяжелый груз?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: для похода часто бессмысленный..
<tagezi> да и супы редко кто готовит, на самом то деле.. а если готовят, то там сразу смесь сиспользуеться
<Sergey_IT> я всегда с рыбалкой ходил, а там лаврушка не помешает для ухи
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, онлайн делать не буду... чото савсем мозг подыхать начинает, если правильно делать.. там очень много чего учитывать нужно
<Sergey_IT> так я о том же )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: обычно специи 10 грам на человека, клади что хошь )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: блин, вот ложилось всё стройно в файлы, и было всё понятно, взял сбил меня на базу, а там всё криво теперь )))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, извини, я с баз начинал, а в файлы 1 раз попробовал и мне хватило )
<tagezi> да просто в файлах можно хранить разнотипные раскладки, не особо заморачиваясь.. а в базе нужно их приводить как-то к одному виду
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так в этом и состоит сложность разработки структуры базы, чтобы любые варианты хранить и просто добавлять новые
<Umren> лучше сразу с базы начать
<Umren> чем потом попоболь поиметь переделывая )
<Umren> tagezi, попробуй mongodb
<Umren> там можно хранить разнотипные раскладки
<Umren> "не заморачиваясь"
<Umren> и все плюсы БД получаешь
<Umren> хотя в проектировании простой базы sql ничего сложного нет.. подучи пригодится )
<tagezi> Umren: а у них драйвер к qt4 есть?
<Umren> к C есть точно ) qt какой то особенный?
<Umren> c/c++
<Umren> http://docs.mongodb.org/ecosystem/drivers/
<tagezi> да, нашёл..
<Umren> почитай про саму базу вначале
<tagezi> проще тогда опять же мускул тогда
<Umren> нет, ты написал именно так как она работает
<Umren> "да просто в файлах можно хранить разнотипные раскладки, не особо заморачиваясь.. а в базе нужно их приводить как-то к одному виду"
<Umren> в sql нужна схема и проекторование
<Umren> а тут документы
<Umren> можно добавлять с 1 полем или с 10 через неделю
<Umren> а потом делать выбораку по общим
<tagezi> Umren: ну, да я видел что оно документо ориентированна, но это говорит только о том что легче спроектировать саму базу если у тебя неограничено горизонтально расширяемая таблица
<Umren> ну и? то что тебе нужно
<tagezi> честно?
<Umren> это не значит что там только 1 таблица
<tagezi> сейчас спать идти )
<Umren> которая бесконечно расширяется
<Umren> хотя лучше с мускула начни
<Umren> если опыта не было, полезно знать
<Umren> sql всеравно доминирующая парадигма пока
<tagezi> да с мускулом я уже лет 10 наверное работаю
<Umren> ну ты говоришь надо проектировать типа это много времени занимает
<tagezi> да
<Umren> если 80 таблиц то да
<tagezi> чем больше таблиц, тем проще )
<Umren> смотря какой юз кейс
<Umren> можно и неделю проектировать
<tagezi> всёравно самое тяделое это от чего ты будешь отталкиваться, а потом как по накатаной идёт
<Umren> есть стандарты )
<Sergey_IT> что то у меня сайт mongodb не резолвится (
<Umren> видимо заблокирован))
<Sergey_IT> не... видно спать пора )
<Umren> пора
<tagezi> так, пайду ка я спать.. завтра на работу..
<tagezi> всем спасибо
<tagezi> и довстречи
<Onkeltem> Првиет
<Onkeltem> Парни, я забыл слово, которым можно менять яркость монитора :( Помогите пожалуйста
<mdma> brightness ?
<Onkeltem> нее
<Onkeltem> была какая-то команда
<Onkeltem> Спросил на ubuntu, там шансов больше
<Onkeltem> В 50 раз больше людей )
<Onkeltem> тольку ноль
<Onkeltem> Значит буду смотреть Community
<XuMuK> Onkeltem, http://bit.ly/10CXoVh
<andrex> XuMuK, ку
<andrex> Onkeltem, setpci?
<XuMuK> Onkeltem, нашол чтоль как менять яркость из консольки?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-07
<corehook> Mar 16 20:26:59 mail postfix/smtpd[25108]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from mail-qe0-f49.google.com[209.85.128.49]: 554 5.7.1 <admin@robux.kz>: Relay access denied; from=<auanassov.chingiz@gmail.com> to=<admin@robux.kz> proto=ESMTP helo=<mail-qe0-f49.google.com>
<corehook> всем добрейшего дня
<corehook> что за беда ? помогите настроить постфие
<corehook> постфикс
<makita420> где можно скачать хорошие темы conky?
<makita420> первый раз за 3 года райдена здесь не вижу..
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36871
<andrex> [Raiden], ку.
<[Raiden]> ку
<andrex> разбуянилсо вчера чегото)
<[Raiden]> http://youtu.be/AZgj0L7M2D0
<andrex> теперь это не актуально, раз наса так решила
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> ппц как можно было такое убожество на космических станциях юзать.
<andrex> мне страшно
<andrex> я вобще думал у них там nasaos какое нить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у нас вообще без ОС работало. аналогово
<andrex> зато надежно
<andrex> поломалось, молоточком пригрозил, починилось
<mdma> как в Армагеддоне
<andrex> у нас было сссрос
<[Raiden]> у нас были специальыне процессоры, на 2 бита больше, 2 бита для контроля там какого-то за  выполнением
<[Raiden]> и соотв софт
<[Raiden]> только теперь это история. Сча я думаю в космической технике РФ интелы и китайская рассыпуха.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: там и этого нету. минимум что бы запустить с площадки и уронить в нужном районе
<[Raiden]> ну это не серьёзно. Не роняет только тот кто не запускает. А запусков в год под сотню наверное
<andrex> хм у нас и щас каието эльбрусы производят
<andrex> процессоры всмысле
<[Raiden]> может они там и используются - я не в курсе.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да. но только если это какой то важный, нужный и коммерчески дорогой аппарат он обязательно теряется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хорошо что пока корабли с людьми не падают. наверно техника еще с советских запасов
<andrex> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эльбрусы вроде как дружно похоронили уже
<[Raiden]> ну не. Союзы которые сча летают, модифицированы и построены уже после ссср. А вот часть ракет возможно использовалось , из военных, как 1 из видов утилизации.
<[Raiden]> это я точно не знаю.
<[Raiden]> Военными скорее всег овоыводили только мелкие спутники. Не людей в союзах.
<andrex> да фз может и нет http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbPbozDcqB4
<[Raiden]> У французов кстати недавно взорвалась балистическая ракета. Так что щит хаппенс )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из последних  у нас упало несколько глонасов и коммерческие телекоммуникационные
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут показывали путин на строительстве нового космодрома был. давно доказали, выгодней всего стартовать с экватора. нас все к полярному кругу тянет..
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: рф не успела разростись до экватора.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тем не менее, можно выбирать площадки поближе?
<[Raiden]> это нужен коммунизм 2.0
<[Raiden]> Наверное можно. В сочи где-нить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вон, франция вообще до экватора как не знаю кто. тем не менее. космодром имеет
<[Raiden]> Там ихняя территория. Французская гвинея по сути до сих пор колония.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проект плавучей платформы тоже реализован
<[Raiden]> Люди которые в этом понимают, выбрали нужное место )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ха. в сочи нам еще космопорта не хватает. вот когда объекты олимпиады развалятся, на руинах построют космопорт
<[Raiden]> http://goo.gl/lVT8J - читай  про преймущества.
<[Raiden]> ракеты на саом деле вообще не нужны. МОжно поднимать в высокие слои атмосферы, а там уже не нужно много топлива и т.д.
<[Raiden]> а поднимать можно на самолёте или хоть на шаре легче воздуха
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и ещё тема трамплинов и лифтов плохо рассмотрена
<[Raiden]> В фантастике бывают лифты выкидывающие  груз в ыше атмосферы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лифту нужна опора. в школьном учебнике физики есть задачка про трос от луны до земли
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> опора может быть гора или штырь в земле. Это даже ближе к катапульте чем к лифту. Т.е. лифт кончается раньше чем атмосфера. А дальше своим ходом.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а насчет подвижной в воздухе стартовой площадки. силу противодействия тоже еще не отменили
<[Raiden]> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/95/Spaceship_One_and_White_Knight_in_flight_1.jpg?uselang=ru
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: ты про лифт типа "коромысло" или классический вертикальный как в домах?
<[Raiden]> ну , в фантастике был вертикальный )
<[Raiden]> в стартрек вояджер в 1 из серий.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как туризм картинка красивая. под прогрессом у него крылышки обламаются
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну так для вертикального лифта нужна вертикальная опора на всю его высоту
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нанотрубки тут не помогут я думаю
<[Raiden]> Ну может ракеты действительно самое простое. По крайней мере на данном этапе.
<[Raiden]> интересно на сколько токсичен 1 запуск, ну, выхлоп.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если восточный перенести ко владивостоку, наверно можно будет выиграть у байконура южное положение
<[Raiden]> ну тут видимо ещё есть политика и социальаня фигня.  Я вот например рад что в РФ будет ещё 1 космодром. Но так же рад что он не под окном ))
<[Raiden]> а может и военные ещё планировали. Что бы оттуда в случае чего не только спутники пускать
<Sergey_IT> кде?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у военных есть плесецк и капустин яр
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: 4.10.3 вышло сегодня, но мы про космос.
<Sergey_IT> а чего про него, мы все в космосе...
<Sergey_IT> только прилипли к планете
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: в космосе
<[Raiden]> ага, принцессы на горошине
<[Raiden]> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> несемся на бешенной скорости
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем да, в нашей вселенной всё несётся в...
<[Raiden]> пока неизвестно куда.
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> 30 км/сек вокруг солнца 300 вокруг галактики
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так что все мы космонавты
<[Raiden]> + сами галактики разлетаются
<[Raiden]> или по крайней мере наше наука так думает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: Наса сказала что будет на МКС дебиан 6 ставить
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36871
<Sergey_IT> наса сказало - наса сделало, а рядом русские  с молотками
<[Raiden]> а дебиан 7 по ходу многие ждали, даже зачем-то на kubuntu.org  про его релиз написали.
<[Raiden]> так , всё я полетел педали крутить, у нас тут теплый день.
<andrex> а у нас дождина
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], до 2-й космической не разгоняйся, без тебя скучно будет (
<andrex> да нафиг так медленно на сверхсветовой круче)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> разгонись
<Sergey_IT> он уже улетел )
<Sergey_IT> сейчас столько пыли/грязи/машин, что на велосипеде не хочется (
<makita420> Как добавить конки в автозапуск?
<Sergey_IT> может в меню стартап апликайшнз
<pumbatu> люди!такая проблема-утилита мэйк не видит целей в мэйкфайле,хотя цели там есть
<andrex> там никак помоему. если есть значек у приложения то вылезет сам, либо как в кнопках запуска прописывать
<andrex> pumbatu, что компилим?
<pumbatu> драйверы для вебки скаченные с растагик,они написаны на С но мэйкфайл кривой и вот я щас думаю как его исправить
<andrex> ридми читал?
<andrex> ссылку давай на файл
<andrex> посмотрим чего там компилить и надо ли
<pumbatu> http://www.rastageeks.org/downloads/ov51x-jpeg/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9.tar.gz это ссылка на весь архив,ридми в нем нету
<pumbatu> как же все заморочено,теперь я понимаю почему большинство выбирает windows.другое дело что линь интересней
<baronos> нет тут заморочек
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нету драйвера - возьми напиши. а вот с окнами заморочки, жди пока дядя сподобится
<andrex> make -C /lib/modules/3.8.0-19-generic/build M=/home/andrex/tmp/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9 modules както так
<pumbatu> легко сказать возьми напиши.просто я С прогуливал,и архитектуру прогуливал,теперь читаю учебники и жалею что прогуливал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а я не прогуливал. все равно сижу :) призвание нужно
<pumbatu> у меня ядро 3.5.0-28 значит его надо подставить
<baronos> установи 3,9 ядро
<pumbatu> я пока что не настолько крут,но сегодня попробую. ошибка 2
<pumbatu> мэйк ругается
<andrex> как ругается на пасту
<pumbatu> а еще ругается что нет правила для сборки цели
<andrex> а ты пути правильно указал?
<pumbatu> make[1]: *** Нет правила для сборки цели `/home/pumba/tmp/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/Makefile'.  Останов.
<pumbatu> вкурил,у меня каталога тмп нету
<pumbatu> нет все равно ругается
<andrex> как?
<pumbatu> пуи указал правильно.ругается "make[1]: *** Нет правила для сборки цели `/home/pumba/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/Makefile'.  Останов.
<pumbatu> пути
<pumbatu> похоже надо изучать утилиту мэйк подробно чтобы пользоваться ей
<andrex> похоже надо копипастить прекращать а делать как у тебя в путях к файлам
<pumbatu> я скопипастил,но пути правильные подставил,редактировал команду,пути перепроверил
<andrex> млин кого я туплю то
<andrex> у тя исходники то есть?
<andrex> ядра?
<andrex> точнее хидеры
<andrex> в /usr/src/linux-headers-*
<Sergey_IT> а buid-essential установлен?
<pumbatu> да есть с 3.5.0-23 по 3.5.0-28
<andrex> хы а у тя 3.9
<andrex> сам собирал?
<pumbatu> essential установлен
<pumbatu> нет ничего сам не собирал,у меня линь две недели всего
<andrex> а откуда 3.9 ядро?
<Sergey_IT> кстати в гугле много инфы о проблемах с этим пакетом
<Sergey_IT> а какой дистр?
<andrex> да да
<pumbatu> не понимаю,почему 3.9 если там 3.5.0 написано
<pumbatu> дистр 12.04
<andrex> 19:01:43       baronos | установи 3,9 ядро
<andrex> ааа
<andrex> чет я туплю
<andrex> спать надо
<pumbatu> вы прикалываетесь? зачем его ставить если дрова эти написаны еще когда 2.7 было у всех
<pumbatu> а может быть ираньше
<andrex> baronos, ты гад)
<baronos> pumbatu: купи китай камеру за 99р и не парся.
<baronos> andrex: я знаю ;)
<andrex> pumbatu, ну чегото ты не так делаеш у меня собралсо и небыло этой ошибки
<Sergey_IT> ты  знаешь с какой ноги утром вставать надо )
<andrex> я упал вообще седня утром
<andrex> походу
<Sergey_IT> и тебя осенило! )
<pumbatu> baronos: мне почему-то проще эту поставить чем ехать за 3,9 земель за камерой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> закажи из китая почтой
<pumbatu> :D почта черепохчта
<Sergey_IT> pumbatu, создай тему на форуме, придет виктор000 - он тебя научит
<andrex> я правда чет сомневаюсь что он заработает на 3тьей ветке
<pumbatu> о блин,я понял,у меня почему-то мэйкфайл по-другому обзывается и утилита его не находит
<Sergey_IT> может и не заработает - надо гуглить
<andrex> Оо
<andrex> один архив и файлы по разному зовутся ппц
<pumbatu> ура получилось!!!!1
<andrex> ну и такимже макаром маке инсталл
<baronos> andrex: ты походу в сонном царстве переименовл и забыл :D
<pumbatu> нет простоя вчера перед сном над файлами там поиздевался))
<baronos> эх, значит не ты
<andrex> ))
<andrex> хотя мейк инсталл и просто должен сработать по моему...
<Sergey_IT> с судо может и сработает
<andrex> ну это я предпологаю что он с судо
<andrex> лан, я побрел в дебри тырнета искать чего поглядеть
<baronos> andrex: мне маякни, если найдешь чаго :D
<Sergey_IT> andrex, скафандр одень, мало ли что (
<andrex> xD
<pumbatu> блин модуль собран но не найден для установки sudo modprobe ov51x-jpeg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://ru.fishki.net/picsw/052013/06/gif/05_dem.gif
<baronos> четкий zoom у них
<Sergey_IT> хорошо что коровы не летают
<pumbatu> склизы летают
<pumbatu> крылатые коровы
<Sergey_IT> а сюда иногда злой дракон залетает
<baronos> он диабло уже по второму кругу мочит :)
<Sergey_IT> значит скоро будет... нас мочить )
<andrex> baronos, а чегото из фильмов ничего интересного нет, новое камрипы одни, тож не катит, буду док фильмы искать)
<andrex> хм или мердока посмотреть...
<pumbatu> andrex: а почему после компиляции когда я делаю sudo modprobe ov51x-jpeg ругается что модуль не найден.подскажи пожалуйста как установить собранный модуль,в мануале неправильные команды
<Sergey_IT> pumbatu, откуда пакет брал?
<pumbatu> с растагикс,ему сто лет уже должен работать
<pumbatu> наверное Ж(
<andrex> компиляция это компиляция ты его поставь в начале
<andrex> а потом уже модбробуй
<pumbatu> make install?
<baronos> sudo make install
<pumbatu> говорит нет правила для сборки цели install. ткните лучше носом в подробный русский мануал по всем командам. такой существует?
<andrex> man make
<pumbatu> знаю что man make но там только общая информация
<andrex> man man
<Le9i0nx> всем привет
<Le9i0nx> после обновления часть пакетов удалилось
<Le9i0nx> проблема  xorg не подхватывает настройки из /etc/default/keyboard
<Le9i0nx> язык переключается в консоли
<Le9i0nx> a в иксах нет
<pumbatu> спасибо.надо учиться! ленин был прав
<Le9i0nx> сам спросил сам ответил
<Le9i0nx> надо рестартнуть hal
<Le9i0nx> http://itbuben.org/blog/Unix-way/263.html
<makita420> парни, почему может компиз не работать?
<andrex> makita420, кривые дрова
<makita420> для ноута какой лучше дистр подобрать?
<Sergey_IT> какой понравится
<Le9i0nx> который знает твой знакомый(друг(подруга))
<makita420> обычно федора или какой, а-то мне кажется что дрова здесь вообще не ставятся, адекватными способами
<makita420> оптимус на ноуте, бамблби поставил
<Sergey_IT> Le9i0nx, а вот это не надо
<makita420> где настройки мыши в компиз, ее левой кнопки
<makita420> ?
<makita420> он у меня терь ею куб вертит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lividesign/casetop-every-phone-becomes-a-laptop
<[koshka]> Всем добра
<andrex> исвета
<andrex> ...злые люди :D
<[koshka]> Да
<[koshka]> Можно и свету
<Sergey_IT> и рыбку кошке )
<[koshka]> Молока лучше
<andrex> рыбку с молоком xD
<artus> сельдь
<Sergey_IT> спугнули кошку )
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Fail!
<andrex> ping
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<Michael72> Как сделать downgrade?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp00GPMGhsI
<[Raiden]> не туда
<[Raiden]> это туда ) http://russian.rt.com/article/7134
<baronos> это из-за кде? много вкладок, настроек, что потерялся? :D
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> это из-за того что не все развивали кде )
<[Raiden]> хотя не только
<[Raiden]> лучше попутаться в кнопках по началу, чем сразу понять что их нехватает.
<[Raiden]> baronos: http://habrahabr.ru/post/178701/
<baronos> [Raiden]: ага, забавная штука)
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/330c8b8e-b66b-11e2-93ba-00144feabdc0.html
<tagezi> гг )
<[Raiden]> читал в переводе.
<[Raiden]> Я бы сказал молодцы, признать ошибку - надо уметь. (тонкий намёк на г...)
<tagezi> ну, да молодцы, но http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36871 в связи с этим я думаю им нужно ваще реально задумываться
<tagezi> виндовс сдаёт пазиции по тихоньку.. им нужно думать как будут жить дальше
<[Raiden]> может быть они предвидели\предсказали спад. Поэтому и полезли планшеты с вин8фон клепать
<[Raiden]> хотя кто их знает )
<baronos> гейтс :D
<tagezi> ну гейтс давно не удел
<baronos> но он их знает
<tagezi> он же вроде теперь только фондом рулит
<[Raiden]> В общем ,посмотрим на блю и вин9 уже в след году
<[Raiden]> Мне пока-что из всег очем я пользуюсь нравится андройд )
<tagezi> ну, посмотрим конечно.. но за этот год они могут реально потерять
<[Raiden]> Победа СПО в космосе! 51% жителей орбиты использует линукс!
<[Raiden]> Коменты на опеннете ок
<pumbatu> я вот не совсем понимаю,нафига пишут СПО,это ведь колоссальный труд!программисты не хотят кушать??
<[Raiden]> pumbatu: Многие работают из них и кушают.
<[Raiden]> Хотя бывают ньюансы. Коливас всем известынй по професии хирург.
<pumbatu> тогда это просто благотворительность в пользу тех кто не умеет писать программы ,так получается?
<[Raiden]> наверное можно и так сказать.
<[Raiden]> И ты ещё путаешь понятия. Свободный = открытый, а не бесплатный.
<tagezi> он ваще путает понятия
<tagezi> если я правильно помню, то ему линь нуден что бы в асе спамить )
<pumbatu> ну мне линь нужен не для этого,просто у меня странные и не всем понятные увлечения.
<pumbatu> но мне уже надоело быть странным.а как стать нормальным я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> ты можешь писать под линукс для себя или для всех. Но те кто пишет для корпораций или пишет линукс находясь в корпорации, то они на зарплате.
<[Raiden]> И ещё некоторые крупные проекты спонсируются и всякие организации типа фсф.
<[Raiden]> При капитализме иначе не бывает
<baronos> хыхы :D
<tagezi> большенство вещей оплачиваються, у больших проектов есть спонсоры, платящие большие деньги ))
<tagezi> но суть СПО в том что ты имеешь 3 свободы
<pumbatu> капитализм.интересная тема.у меня друг вступил в какую-то политическую секту продвигающую новую идеологию на основе коммунизма.меня не устраивает ни их идеология ни капитализм.
<pumbatu> оффтоп
<pumbatu> моя свобода в том,что линь очень гибкий и дает возможность понять систему и научиться програмить
<mdma> в кубунту при попытке установить любые обновления пишет "Не удалось проверить подлинность программного обеспечения"
<mdma> проблема 1 в 1 как тут http://kubuntu.ru/node/11151
<mdma> но рецепт из второго поста не помогает
<mdma> пробовал восстановить колючи по умолчанию во вкладке "аутентификация" в настройках источников - не помогает
<mdma> *ключи
<pumbatu> а разве в лине у ПО есть сертификаты?
<mdma> в английском варианте этой ошибки тоже ничего не гуглится, одни ссылки на код муона
<mdma> в котором эти строки и фигурируют )
<[Raiden]> pumbatu: у репозиториев есть
<[Raiden]> mdma: с консоли ставь и текст показывай
<tagezi> странно, у меня пашет всё
<tagezi> mdma: может у тебя какие сторонние репозитории стоят?
<artus> pumbatu, а я вот так и не научился программить, пичаль распичальная
<[Raiden]> ну можно конечн оэто выяснять, но лучше текс с консоли увидеть
<mdma> W: Ошибка GPG: http://extras.ubuntu.com raring Release: Следующие подписи не могут быть проверены, так как недоступен открытый ключ: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<artus> mdma, забей, не критично
<pumbatu> artus: почему? нет способностей?или лень?
<baronos> на форуме было решение.
<mdma> это после обычного sudo apt-get update
<artus> pumbatu, ммм, да как то не сложилось с програмизьмами )
<pumbatu> mdma: проверь какие репозитории подключены
<artus> а че тут проверять, тым же белым по черному написано что нет ключа к extras.ubuntu.com
<[Raiden]> mdma: набери это...
<[Raiden]>  gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 16126D3A3E5C1192
<[Raiden]>  gpg --export --armor 16126D3A3E5C1192 | sudo apt-key add -
<mdma> сделал
<mdma> но проверить смогу при появлении следующих апдейтов
<tagezi> почему?
<mdma> потому как когда делал в консоли sudo apt-get upgrade
<tagezi> он что при фпдайт тебе про ключи не говорит?
<artus> apt-get -y пользуй и не заморачивайся если тебя так напрягает ввести yes иногда )
<[Raiden]> mdma: sudo apt-get update набери, оно уже должно ругаться
<mdma> ВНИМАНИЕ: Следующие пакеты невозможно аутентифицировать!   libxml2 libxml2 kubuntu-settings-desktop kubuntu-settings-netbook libxml2-utils plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text Предупреждение об аутентификации не принято в внимание.
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<mdma> в общем из консоли когда оно само игнорирует предупреждение
<tagezi> у меня только что они встали на ура )
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<mdma> меня напрягает то что оно не может проверить подлинность
<artus> mdma, я ж говорю, не парься )
<mdma> согласится с предупреждением и игнорировать его я и раньше мог )
<[Raiden]> mdma: E vtyz rfr e nfutpb? 'nb j,yjdktybz e;t ghbikb/
<mdma> *ться
<artus> ну добавь ключ у репе тогда
<[Raiden]> У меня как у тагези , уже пришли обновки эти
<artus> как страшное колдунство могу посоветовать sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com `sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | grep -o '[0-9A-Z]\{16\}$' | xargs`
<mdma> artus: не париться меня не устраивает )
<mdma> artus: это не помогло как я и писал внчале
<mdma> ладно, посмотрю в след. раз момогло ли то что Райден писал
<baronos> artus: у них у кдешников на ментальном уровне все проходит и помогается :D
<mdma> [Raiden]: когда делал "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 16126D3A3E5C1192" среди прочего оно написало "gpg: не найдено абсолютно доверяемых ключей"
<mdma> это нормально? )
<artus> а ты как думаеш? ))
<mdma> думаю что нет )
<[Raiden]> mdma: не знаю )
<[Raiden]> а покажи apt-cache policy plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo
<[Raiden]> apt-cache policy plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo |grep 500
<mdma> http://hastebin.com/yubividese.rb
<[Raiden]> mdma: Ясно. У тебя какое-то зеркало используется и видимо оно имеет кривые ключи.
<mdma> сервера я менять пробовал
<mdma> пробовал всякие зеркала
<[Raiden]> Хм
<mdma> в первую очередь возвращался к оф
<[Raiden]> короче, мне команды выше помогали ,но они не ругались как у тебя. Если что пиши на форум ))
<[Raiden]> 4.10.3 кстати вышло. МОжет даже в офиц репы попадёт, пока не ясно. А  может на ппа.
<mdma> ну теперь при apt-get update не ругается на подписи репозитория
<mdma> так что думаю все же и мне помогло
<mdma> в любом случаем спасибо
<[Raiden]> сохрани тогда ) Заметки заведи.
<mdma> может как-то связано с тем что я поудалял недавно все бумажники в kwallet... в Минте это ни к чему страшному не приводило
<[Raiden]> я пользуюсь програмкой cherrytree для такого, на гтк.
<mdma> я давно уже в еверноте веду заметки
<mdma> конечно же веду, как без них
<[Raiden]> mdma: в квалете по идее юзерские пароли. Ьак что врятли есть связь. Кстати, есть аддон к фф, что бы там пароли хранил
<mdma> у меня Хромиум при запуске сам просит доступ в кошельку, непонятно правда зачем, у меня там ток пароль на интернет
<Umren> yo
<tagezi> mdma: ты его отключи
<tagezi> бумажник )) а то он реально надоедает
<mdma> согласен, мне он надоедает только, я паролди хранить в таких штуках не привык, но тогда мне придется подтверждать при каждой загрузке подчключение к интернету
<artus> роутер за 300 рублев не ?
<mdma> как выход я создал отдельный кошелек для локальных паролей, сам кошелек при этом без пароля
<mdma> не, роутер скорость режет
<mdma> на ппое
<artus> чеее???
<mdma> тооо
<artus> вечер сказок на канале
<mdma> ну почитай ттх на сайте самого же зикселя
<mdma> у того же кинетика к  примеру
<tagezi> mdma: эм.. я конечно не специалист, но можно им пользоваться, а можно не пользоваться, и пароли точно так же убдут вводиться
<mdma> плюс я спецом с работы брал и проверял
<artus> причем тут ттх и фееричный бред о том что роутеры скорость режут?
<mdma> меньше категоричности артус
<mdma> я бы сказал резкости
<mdma> про бред и сказки это к подругам в подьезде
<artus> mdma, у меня через роутер 11.2 метра в секунду тянет, умножай и считай скорость по факту
<mdma> проще общаться нельзя?
<artus> mdma, мне интересна подоблека сказок о том что роутеры скорость режут
<artus> *п
<mdma> artus: какой роутер и главное какой ТИП подключения к провайдеру?
<mdma> artus: речь идет о конркетных типах подклчения
<artus> если у тя идет впнко с шифрованием - один фиг оно будет занижать скорость как на роутере так и на машинке, по причине того самого шифрования
<artus> ну можно вытянуть погрешность в 10% , но это как то не те порядки из за которых стоит гемороем страдать со шнурком в компе
<mdma> через зиксель кинетик 9 мб/с
<mdma> в компе напрямую 11
<mdma> открой любой тест роутеров для дома и малого бизнеса
<artus> чето как то сиксели кинетики - буквы ниочем , учитывая что тип подключения ты в рассуждениях так и не озвучил
<mdma> и почитай какя там ситуация с таким протоколами
<artus> да и мегабайт или мегабит? ты того, определеннеей определения давай )
<mdma> твои "метры" более определенны:
<mdma> мегабайт
<artus> ну метры, в секунду
<mdma> и килограммы в час
<artus> ну дык сотка плавающая тогда у тебя, в чем смысл заморачиватцо ради мизера ?
<mdma> по поводу устройств "Zyxel Keenetic" так и написал куда точнее?
<mdma> заводской номер написать?
<UNIm95> Всем привет. artus Сорри за воскресенье.
<mdma> разница в 2 мегабайта ощутима
<artus> зачем? ты думаеш все ломанулись гуглить че у тя за роутер и че он умеет на вопрос о типе подключения? )))
<artus> UNIm95, дарофф, не ругайся же))
<UNIm95> artus:Просто человеку ошибочную команду дал.
<mdma> вопроса не было, я уже давно все для себя высянил, это ты встрял со словами про фееричный бред
<mdma> не удосужившись выяснить подробностей
<UNIm95> artus: он просил запрет на чтение ~/* а я тупанул и дал команду chmod -rx /home/user
<artus> mdma, фееричный) потому что у меня роутер не занижает ничего) http://www.speedtest.net/result/2693613818.png
<mdma> для особо одаренных
<mdma> [21:13:11] <mdma> не, роутер скорость режет
<mdma> [21:13:14] <mdma> на ппое
<mdma> четко сказано при pppoe подключении
<mdma> у тебя пппое?
<artus> у меня шнурочек )
<UNIm95> В чем вопрос?
<UNIm95> тут с роутерами.
<mdma> угу серенький шнурочек
<artus> ты как знал )))
<UNIm95>  artus:  а разве не желтый?
<mdma> в общем ты сам чето не увидел, начались наезды, я в свою очередь знаю о чем пишу
<artus> mdma, а без роутера у тя pppoe уже без потерь на служебные фишечки работаеть? круть )
<mdma> тебе поговорить не с кем?
<mdma> тебе русским языком написали что реальная скорость отличается на 2 мегабита
<mdma> *мегабайта
<UNIm95> Кстати вопросик есть. почему через апплет не меняется поведение процессора?
<mdma> что мне твоя демагогия в противовес реальным цифрам?
<UNIm95> в плане я через апплет не могу установить низкую частоту.
<UNIm95> проц все время в режиме ondemand. DE:xfce4
<tagezi> artus: видел ман вминяемый по sqlite из консоли?
<artus> tagezi, даже не искал как то
<UNIm95> И что народ с каналом стало? онлайн всего 40 человек
<artus> боты отвалились
<UNIm95> Может заведем Блэк Джек и куртизанок?
<tagezi> блин, где серёга? )
<tagezi> Umren: тут?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: о, привет.. ты чем sqlite базы делешь?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, стыдно, но ничем (
<Sergey_IT> я их в аксесе делал когда то, а потом перегнал в sqlite
<UNIm95> tagezi: посмотри среди курсов яндекса КИТ. вроде там видел
<Sergey_IT> может sqliteman
<tagezi> блин.. ну вот теперь придёться точно осваивать, просто ради того что бы разобраться
<tagezi> с мускулом всё проще простого ))
<rekcuFniarB> sqlitebrowser http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/7135/screenshot1367953867.png
<rekcuFniarB> А зачем вообще осваивать? ORM же есть.
<tagezi> orm это что?
<tagezi> ну, осваивать нужно, что бы просто понимать что это и как этим управлять
<tagezi> мускул например освоил, в асесе даже всвоё время базу написал для отдела кадров
<tagezi> а склайт как-то ваще выпал из поле зрения
<rekcuFniarB> ORM это когда тебе не нужно самому писать SQL запросы. Ты просто при проектировке приложения вначале описываешь структуру данных, а потом уже в приложении для доступа к  данным используешь простые функции на используемом ЯП, переменные и пр.
 * Sergey_IT нашел mdbtosqlite vbs скрипт, который пользовал )
<rekcuFniarB> Причём ты не зависишь от определённого движка БД, ORM'ы обычно поддерживают разные БД.
<tagezi> понятно
<Umren> tagezi, тебе орм не нужно
<tagezi> саветчиков то ))) да, мне нужно к понедельнику повторить паскаль, выучить tcp/ip, корпоративные сети, и заглянуть и активдерект, что бы савсем лохом не быть ...
<tagezi> а, ещё костют из химчистки забрать.. обещал в кастюме заявляться
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, но это же не к завтра, еще уйма времени ;)
<tagezi> Umren: а по поводу разных баз.. я всяравно работу с базой выношу в отдельный класс.. так что когда будет желание, просто перепишу его, что бы можно было по желанию пользовать ту которая под настроение
<Umren> Sergey_IT, я себе такое каждый день говорю
<Umren> Sergey_IT, в итоге не успеваю :)
<Umren> потому-что за один день все не сделаешь.. :D
<Umren> tagezi, а паскаль зачем?
<tagezi> не, нужно учить.. я учиться иду, а не просто попинать балду
<tagezi> Umren: у них паскаль нужно знать..
<Umren> у них это где, просто мне казалось его выкинули уже
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, раньше лучше было - показал свои проги и все понятно, никаких HR
<Umren> даже в новых программах в вузах паскаля нет
<Umren> новых, всмысле пятилетней давности))
<tagezi> Umren: у них есть, но сказали что там на элементарном уровне, так что мне повторить нужно.. я на нём писал
<Sergey_IT> Umren, откуда же тогда студенты с вопросами по дельфи?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: это дыра во временном кантиниуме )
<tagezi> Umren: фриипаскаль продвигаеться на ура сейчас кстати среди школьников.. я лично при поступлении экзамен по нему сдавал... и действительно, полно народу которые qt4 в дельфи пытаються привентить ))) вопросов навалом
<tagezi> да, через броузер проще с sqlite.. потом нужно будет в строке, всётаки, освоить, для скриптинга )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а в sqlite что длинна полей не ставиться?
<Sergey_IT> а я помню?... глянул - для текстовых есть длина
<Sergey_IT> для числовых - от типа зависит... дата там свой формат (строка вроде)
<tagezi> чото я этого там не нахожу.. и ваще 4 типа: текст, блоб, нумерик, прим кей )
 * tagezi похож на старушку которая бубнит )
<Sergey_IT> CREATE TABLE Projects ( IDProject INTEGER PRIMARY KEY, IDBoss INTEGER NOT NULL DEFAULT 0, PrName VARCHAR2(50), PrPath VARCHAR2(30), Comment VARCHAR2(255), StartDate DATE NOT NULL, EndDate DATE NOT NULL);
<Sergey_IT> пример скрипта
<tagezi> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0508/h_1367958312_2279805_f04f65e5dd.png
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: может ты мне скрипт для мускула дал? ))
<Sergey_IT> http://www.sqlite.org/datatype3.html
<Sergey_IT> нет, для sqlite
<Sergey_IT> sqlite2
<tagezi> мдя.. так
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо, щас разберёмся чо это он там не хатить
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTNMMv5CtBQ
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, это была 1 строчка из скрипта на мегабайт
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: скрипт на мегабайт?
<Sergey_IT> да создание БД и данные
<Sergey_IT> скармливал его виношной SQLite Database Browser.exe
<Sergey_IT> *д*
<tagezi> чот не получается скриптить.. наверное коляк в самом браузере
<Sergey_IT> браузером создал sqlite базу из скрипта - значит у меня тоже sqlite3.
<Sergey_IT> меню файл - импорт
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, там есть панелька для команд, она не пашет
<tagezi> у меня в консоли (через баш) всё работает, а через неё всё виснет почемуто
<tagezi> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0508/h_1367960643_9283543_6f60313c99.png
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, напиши все в скрипт и файл - экспорт, работает. Хотя можно и в консоли
<tagezi> да, работает
<tagezi> я сегодня структуру сделал за 15 минут.. не савсем красиво, но работать будет
<tagezi> можно ещё с ключами повозиться малёк
<Michael72> У меня не запускается LibreOffice. ОС: Ubuntu 13.04
<Sergey_IT> DROP TABLE IF EXISTS Projects;
<Sergey_IT> CREATE TABLE Projects (...
<Sergey_IT> так пиши, вдруг такая тавлица уже есть
<Michael72> Появляется зелённое окно и на этом этапе зависает.
<Michael72> В терминале запускаю htop  и убиваю процесс /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/../ure-link/bin/java и после этого LibreOffice выходит из ступора
<Michael72> Что можно сделать?
<Sergey_IT> написать багрепорт, не?
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-08
<snql> а правда что в волшебной стране есть такой дистрибутив Debian, который в тестовой ветке ведет себя стабильней, чем убунту в LTS?
<snql> устал что постоянно что-то отваливается, все с коробки и обновляется через пакетный менеджер
<andrex> враки это все
<andrex> сиди на оффтопике
<snql> не понял
<andrex> оффтопик=винда
<snql> ну да, можно было бы, но здесь просто рай - сорцев много всяких
<snql> за все приходится платить как говорится
<Umren> yo
<snql> есть гуя какая-нибудь для настройки шейпера?
<snql> HTB
<artus> утра
<andrex> khtb
<andrex> вроде
<andrex> artus, ку
<artus> andrex, бдиш? ))
<andrex> да местами
<artus> зобанить всег нафиг :D
<andrex> хм идей
<andrex> xD
<artus> snql, не стабильнее убунты только експериментал, убунте же до тестинга стабилитцо и стабилитцо
<Sergey_IT> опы тихо самис собою... )
<snql> http://cs7010.vk.me/c7006/v7006248/a1c8/xjgeFD4BBh0.jpg
<artus> :D
<artus> snql, падонаг
<snql> :(
<andrex> зато теплынь)
<baronos> там азотное охлаждение?
<andrex> ну наверно и то греецо поди
<Michael72> Не запускается LibreOffice. ОС: Ubuntu 13.04. Появляется зелённое окно и на этом этапе зависает. В терминале запускаю htop  и убиваю процесс /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/../ure-link/bin/java и после этого LibreOffice выходит из ступора. Что делать?
<artus> тебе же говорили, багреборт в либру пиши
<andrex> а умвр)
<snql> а при винде такого не было...
<andrex> при винде у меня либра вис в серый окОн и усе
<snql> ложь и провокация
<andrex> хош верь хош не верь мне не хоодно не жарко
<andrex> л
<snql> пиратчык (с)
<Onkeltem> Народ ку
<Onkeltem> Кто-нить может посоветовать альтернативу ущербной Dia?
<Onkeltem> Хотя бы чтоыб умела рисовать IDEF0/SADT?
<andrex> есть кц?
<Onkeltem> м?
<baronos> спички
<Onkeltem> ааа
<artus> ватман, карандаш 2H , лекало ....
<baronos> artus: хочу пистолет из 3д принтера :D
<Onkeltem> Короче, опять винду по ходу запускать, и искать warez
<Onkeltem> Интересно, наступит ли день, когда честный линукс юзер сможет не прибегать к вездесущей винде?
<artus> baronos, дык сломаетцо, точит из стали гуд
<andrex> Onkeltem, когда все станут программистами, тогда наступит
<Onkeltem> andrex: мне кажется это нормальное состояние сознания человека 21-го века - быть программистом
<Onkeltem> хотя бы чуть чуть
<artus> эт с какого перепуга то?
<andrex> попрограмил в шлое на икт вкубейсике, я мега прогер))
<baronos> я хочу чтоб прилетели инопланетные расы и изтребили человеков
<Onkeltem> artus: с такого, что будет проще для всех, если так или иначе люди будут лучше обращаться с интерфейсами
<Onkeltem> artus: смотри, всё вокруг только усложняется. Скоро везде будут встроенные системы
<artus> Onkeltem, для того чтоб общатцо с интерфейсом надо быть програмистом?
<andrex> а это то ещё зачем, да и как такая мыль пришла то?
<Onkeltem> artus: ок, на примере поясню
<artus> Onkeltem, а часом для того чтоб забить гвоздь - пту закончить не надо? я думал что надо соображалку рабочую в голове иметь всего лиш
<Kyshtynbai> Onkeltem: Те сапр нужен? Medusa4 зоцени.
<andrex> надо быть роботом чтоб с ифейсами общатся)
<Kyshtynbai> andrex: не обязательно. Если зшбс упорлся, то можно напрямую с интерфейсами общаться.
<Onkeltem> Недавно бабушке подарили электроварку. Я имел возможно изучить как тупорылую документацию, так и такой же тупорылый интерфейс. В общем и целом, для простого использования, оно подходит, но возможности устройства используются дай бог проце
<Onkeltem> А перед этим я имел "счастье" общаться с такими же тупыми стиральными машинами
<andrex> молодец
<artus> и нафига было дарить бабушке такое счастье? подари дедушке ковшовый погрузчик и жалуйся что он тоже с кучей ручек и фиг во двор заедет
<artus> чето примеры на карандашах у тебя какие то не примеристые ))
<Onkeltem> Было бы здорово, если бы 1) имелся документрированных список функций, которые машина осуществляет, 2) способ создания программы (скрипта) с последующим сохранением и возможностью выполнения их
<artus> чееее??? скрипт в скороварке?
<Onkeltem> Так он итак там есть. Просто закрытый, на проприетарном языке
<artus> Onkeltem, недокументированая функция утюга - разогревает кофе и жарит яишницу
<Kyshtynbai> каша++
<Kyshtynbai> ЕЩё подходит для криптоанализа.
<andrex> борландкратошка
<Onkeltem> Скажем, прекрасный Lua способен решить 99% задач всех возможных домашних устройств
<Onkeltem> Скоро девайсы будут иметь веб-интерфейсы, спорить с этим кто-то будет? :)
<artus> точно, обемсо грибов и буду приставать к перфу на предмет скриптов к нему
<Kyshtynbai> Зочем? Зочем скороварке или холодрильнику веб-интерфейс?
<artus> Onkeltem, будет
<Onkeltem> Kyshtynbai: мелко мыслишь. Скороварке — для скачивания/закачивания проприетарных микропрограмм для приготовления специфических блюд
<Onkeltem> Kyshtynbai: холодильнику — если он умеет анализировать содержимое, то представляешь — ты в курсе чего в нем есть и как давно стоит.
<Onkeltem> Холодильник в принципе сам сможет делать предварительные заказы на продукты, поскольку у него есть статистика
<Kyshtynbai> Угу. А платить по моей кредитке он не может?
<Onkeltem> ассортимента и скорости потребления продуктов данной конкретной семьей
<Kyshtynbai> Нафиг такой прогресс).
<Onkeltem> Kyshtynbai: экономит время :)
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ты поставил д7?) есть лайф сборки)
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: я зокочал и зорезал на болванке). Пока не ставил, чото времени нету. На праздники в перерывах между шашлыком зафигачу).
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: обычно в перерыве между шашлыком две стопки пролетают Оо
<Onkeltem> Заканчиваю. Ну и вот. И допустим все более-менее сложные устройства имеют веб-морду, и поддерживают программирование на одном языке (пусть — визуальном, для массовости).
<Onkeltem> Тогда в школе в рамках средней программы можно обучать этому языку. И у человека не возникает сомнений — зачем он это изучает
<artus> Onkeltem, заканчивай уже бред наркомана нести
<artus> __
<artus> ))
<Onkeltem> artus:
<Onkeltem> это не бред, но я закончил.
<Onkeltem> Просто нужно законодательно заставить всех производителей предоставлять API и всё.
<artus> заказывай же феерить )
<artus> рр, *завязывай
<Onkeltem> да всё всё
<Onkeltem> Я в это верю просто, и много об этом думал. Поэтому я полностью серьезен.
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: в длинных перерывах).
<Umren> о флуд
<Onkeltem> Umren: я бы с радостью на эту тему пообщался, но видишь, администрация не разделяет моего энтузиазма
<andrex> долго он тормозил, видно сильно разогналсо)
<Umren> Onkeltem ну кстати то о чем ты говорил это в умном доме реализуют
<Umren> а что бы все умели программировать в 21 веке это фантастика
<Umren> утопия
<Umren> программирование оно для людей абсолютно не естественное
<Umren> я в этом сто раз убеждался)
<Umren> по крайней мере для современного человека точно
<snql> программировать не любой сможет, мышление развивать мужно
<snql> программисты они и мыслят не так
<artus> угу, ток если из админа еще можно сделать програмиста, то из програмиста админа - фиг там :D
<Onkeltem> Umren: Смотря что под программированием понимать. Выбор и настройка программы стирки — есть программирование устройства на выполнение действия.
<Umren> Onkeltem, это легкий интерфейс обертка
<artus> и ваааще харош тут разводить непонятки непонятные )
<Onkeltem> artus: любой нормальный программист может админить, хотя бы чтобы не зависеть от админов :)
<Umren> Onkeltem, который сделан максимально доступно
<Umren> что бы даже человек с iq < 70 мог что-то там сделать
<artus> Onkeltem, дада, видел я таких, тупящих над мануалом по 2 недели, при том что вопрос решаетцо за 2 минуты и забываетцо о проблеме
<Umren> прогер не админит, когда можно проблему скинуть на админа :)
<artus> andrex, вобщем я за кофе, а ты струляй на поражение :)
<Umren> свои серверы
<Onkeltem> artus: я вот сайты программирую, но как выяснилось, админить веб-сервер я не умел. Пришлось научиться. А какие были варианты?
<andrex> artus, ок)
<Umren> да мне кажется админить веб сервер ты и должен уметь сам =)
<Umren> ибо без этого не понимаешь полный стэк
<Onkeltem> Umren: я тебе в личку написал если чо. Оффтопик же.
<snql> а мне
<andrex> да пожлста
<andrex> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<andrex> !offtopic
<ubuntuhelp> #ubuntu-ru это канал для поддержки пользователей Ubuntu. Пожалуйста пройдите на #ubuntu-ru-offtopic для разговоров на другие темы. Спасибо.
<artus> Onkeltem, го на офтопик офтопить , там и разберемсо кто кого :D
<Umren> там не интересно)
<andrex> artus, у них похоже стимул пофлудить это получить бан или мут, мазохисты какието...
<snql> век живи век тролль
<snql> !windows
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите поговорить о Microsoft Windows или получить какую-либо помощь по ней, то обращайтесь на канал ##windows. См. http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 , http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm и !equivalents.
<Onkeltem> artus: щл
<Onkeltem> ok
<Umren> o_O даже такой канал есть?
<andrex> угу
<snql> надоел войс хочу оператора или халфопа
<Umren> тут только войс или бан с киком
<Umren> :D
<Umren> причем бан чаще..
<andrex> могу забрать войс и дать мут)
<andrex> разнообразие хоть какоето...
<IchEsseDichAuf> где хранится конфиг значения по умолчанию локалий?
<oxothuk> всем доброго времени суток
<oxothuk> скажите пожалуйста, можно ли запустить на серверной убунте (без иксов) приложение которое требует библиотеку libXt.so?
<iFalkorr> вы тут опять пипихонами мерялись, как я посмотрю
<corehook> всем ку
<corehook> посоветуйте аналог filemon'а в Windows для линуха
<corehook> inotify
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<corehook> тест
<ubuntuhelp> corehook, Failed!
<corehook> чуваки поомгите с конфигом постфикса
<tagezi> постфикс?
<tagezi> это что?
<tagezi> Считается, что Postfix быстрее работает, легче в администрировании, более защищён и, что важно, совместим с Sendmail. =)))
<tagezi> а чо не седмайл? )
<He3HauKa> всем привет! у кого 13.04?   помощь нужна
<tagezi> у меня
<He3HauKa> кде копиз найти?
<He3HauKa> компиз
<tagezi> чо?
<tagezi> зачем мне компиз?
<He3HauKa> он по дефолту стоит? или ставить надо? COMPIZ
<tagezi> в кубунту?
<tagezi> а зачем его ставить?
<He3HauKa> ну убунту
<tagezi> в убунту нет кде
<He3HauKa> для установки виндософта
<baronos> tagezi: я тоже прочитал так :D
<tagezi> а зачем для виндософта компиз?о_О
 * tagezi думает что работа съест его мозг
<He3HauKa> упс не туда написал
<baronos> He3HauKa: ты имел ввиду Где компиз найти в убунту 13.04?
<He3HauKa> компиз для  куба
<He3HauKa> да
<tagezi> блин.. я чо должен твои мысли читать? ))
<baronos> дак пиши правильно по-русски, чтоб понимали сразу
<tagezi> он и так вроде стоит
<tagezi> по умолчанию
<baronos> там все дже это компиз с плагинами
<baronos> же*
<tagezi> [21:42:39] <He3HauKa> кде копиз найти?
<tagezi> надо будет сохранить на память )
<He3HauKa> сек
<He3HauKa> вот вернулся
<He3HauKa> как компиз найти  .....   настройки нужны
<baronos> compizconfig-settings-manager
<baronos> инсталлируй
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, браузер не работает с триггерами - используй sqliteman
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: угу, спасибо.. посмотрим..
<tagezi> пока вижу только один минус там.. не понимаю как выставлять индексы.. можно конечно забить, програмно всё равно придёться отслеживать всё, но по идеи нужно их добить
<tagezi> короч, ладно.. запросами всё доделаю на что кнопок не привентили )
<Sergey_IT> CREATE INDEX idx_Projects_IDProject ON Projects(IDProject);
<tagezi> угу
<Sergey_IT> CREATE TRIGGER fkdc_Projects_IDProject_Members_IDProject BEFORE DELETE ON Projects FOR EACH ROW BEGIN DELETE FROM Members WHERE Members.IDProject=OLD.IDProject;END;
<Sergey_IT> это связи между таблицами
<tagezi> угу.. буду разбираться.. вроде пока всё очень похоже на mysql.. даже выборки и посчеты можно делать на стороне базы
<tagezi> я думал что sqlite более простая система, упрощенная да нельзя
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, она упрощена - все в одном файле, а остальное по-полной )
<artus> так, заавязывайте с очередным вечером бд )))
<snql> !windows
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите поговорить о Microsoft Windows или получить какую-либо помощь по ней, то обращайтесь на канал ##windows. См. http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 , http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm и !equivalents.
<snql> !tcp
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tcp'
<snql> !гейтс
<He3HauKa> как сделать боковую полосу (меню) так чтоб она исчезала?
<He3HauKa> !crossover
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='crossover'
<Sergey_IT> He3HauKa, где?
<He3HauKa> в юнити
<He3HauKa> бесит аж
<He3HauKa> непропадает и хоть убейся
<snql> юнити для того и создан чтобы бесить
<snql> ставь кеды
<He3HauKa> кеды не хочу
<snql> совсем зажрались
<Sergey_IT> He3HauKa, так - установки - внешний вид
<He3HauKa> секунду ща гляну
<He3HauKa> ой спасибо!!!!  аж 2 зайцев убили
<He3HauKa> и столы нашлись
<Sergey_IT> He3HauKa, а стульчаки?
<He3HauKa> )))
<snql> ♥
<Sergey_IT> artus, о стульчаках то можно сегодня? (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: артуса кофем не напоили? )
<artus> tagezi, он холодный и противный, но ешо чуть еесть )
<Sergey_IT> лучше горячий с коньячком )
<tagezi> artus: я думал это скай буйствовал сегодня ) пол канала кикнул, половуну завойстил )
<artus> канешн скай, кто ж еще
<Sergey_IT> опы к эльбе прорываются
<Sergey_IT> завтра прагу возьмут
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: внешние ключи получаются тригерами )) а что за системный ключ.. не помню такого
<tagezi> блин, системный индекс
<tagezi> надо валить из магазина, покупатели пожирают мозг (
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: про системные не помню
<tagezi> лан, разберусь.. сейчас только про связи дочитаю, как они тут работают.. нет ли ещё отличий, и потом займусь системными ключами
<Sergey_IT> вот интересно, тулза говорит, что у аккума 75% емкости осталось, а нетбук как  работал ~5-6 часов, так и работает
<tagezi> ну, у меня тоде такое есть.. может акум раскачивается и садиться обновременно? ))
<Sergey_IT> или в софте ошибки по потреблению... или ядра лучше работают )
<[Raiden]> современные акумы не раскачиваются
<[Raiden]> только садятся. На сколько быстро - смотря как юзать
<[Raiden]> если часто до 0 разряд, то быстро умрёт
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: кстати, во, это ты помнишь наверное, база работает в локальной кодировок
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, ты бы это моему акуму рассказал )) когда я его раскачивал ))
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/company/mugenpower/blog/168483/
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, факт остаёться фактом
<tagezi> или система в течении 2 недель резко стала меньше в 3 раза потреблять
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: TEXT. The value is a text string, stored using the   database encoding (UTF-8, UTF-16BE or UTF-16LE).
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо )
<Sergey_IT> что то пидгин 2-й раз упал (
<tagezi> а что, кроме пиджина ничего вменяемого для юнити нет?
<baronos> Sergey_IT: ходунки ему надо)
<tagezi> baronos: а есть плагин к вичату что бы в трей отсылал когда к тебе обращаются? )
<baronos> tagezi: notify.py
<tagezi> ну, типа сообщения, вам новое сообщение.. не помню как там в юнити было с пиджином
<Sergey_IT> да я привык к нему, а вот падает он иногда при копи/пасте мышкой (с12.04 началось)
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFSVQyb1UTM
<tagezi> так у тебя и стоит 12.04 )
<baronos> tagezi: /weeget install notify.py я им пользуюсь уже давно. посылает хорошо в трей уведомления :D
<tagezi> классно ))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: переходи на вичат ))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: Как вы смогли убедится, использовать внешние ключи достаточно просто. Перенеся эту логику в базу данных из кода мы значительно упрощаем себе жизнь. Теперь нет необходимости писать и отлаживать ненужный код, что дает нам время поболтать лишние
<tagezi> минуты по аське.
<tagezi> это чо реально такое отношение сейчас?
<tagezi> ну всмысле базу данных разработал и в коде нет нужды отслеживать
<corehook> mvc ?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так на то она и БД
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, и работает хорошо - ни разу на грабли не наступал
<Sergey_IT> corehook, а что такое mvc?
<corehook> model view controller
<corehook> описываешь модель объекта
<corehook> загугли короче
<Sergey_IT> да я давно об этом знаю, просто не схватить по 3 буквам (
<tagezi> не, ну понятно, обновление ключа приводит к обновлению всех связаных полей с ним..
<tagezi> аааааааааааааа
<tagezi> всё, я понял в каком смысле это используется
<Sergey_IT> и сохраняется целостность
<tagezi> да, я всё понял, я просто про другое подумал..
<tagezi> завтра крайняя смена в магазине )) больше мой мозг не будут есть всяки разны недотуристы )
<tagezi> а с понедельника мой мозг начнут есть менеджОры =)
<Sergey_IT> сочувствую... у меня нет менеджеров )
<tagezi> да я надеюсь мой руководитель стажеровки тоже не будет пускать их ко мне, покрайне мере первое время, пока я не куплю себе новый ледоруб =)
<Sergey_IT> кольт надежнее
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: вопрос, к тебе.. а если у меня база с внешними ключами, а драйвер sqlite собран без поддержки внешних ключей, то у меня они в базе работать не будут, да?
<tagezi> или база ваще будет не принята?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, это пробовать надо, я глубоко не копал... я же говорил, конвертнул, переписал с дельфи на qt и не мучаюсь уже 5 лет )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты же говорил что клиентам делал с этой базой, или я путаю?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, клиентам под вин делал кое что
<Sergey_IT> и обычно через odbc
<tagezi> пня )
<tagezi> лан, пойду доделаю базу и спать на сегодня
<Sergey_IT> на ночь базы не доделывают )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: наверное ты прав, надо спать идти
<tagezi> всем ночи
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=arsvrUsKur4#t=3900s - Рембо отдыхает
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], ты его раньше не видел?
<[Raiden]> когда-то видел. Но уже успел забыть )
<snql> The uploader has not made this video available in your country.
<snql> :'(
<snql> whyyyy, noo nooo noooo :((
<Sergey_IT> snql, а ты откуда?
<snql> belarus
<baronos> гыы
<Sergey_IT> странно )
<baronos> неча смотреть нашу десантуру, а то научитесь так же))
<Sergey_IT> это ж ремейк Шварцика
<baronos> командос?
<[Raiden]> наверное да
<Sergey_IT> один в один
<baronos> там же дочь спасал? надо пересмотреть, а то недавно последний герой понравился))
<Kyshtynbai> @seen shenmue
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 14 weeks, 0 days, 4 hours, 6 minutes, and 3 seconds ago: <shenmue> Alexandr3um это те где ты материшся почему сообщения не доходят? не.. не видны
<Kyshtynbai> Эх.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-09
<snql> 30 fps на линуксе выжал l4d. amd ты лапочка
<snql> у меня кажется под вайном больше было )
<only_you> заоптимизировали драйвер по самые..
<snql> гори в аду amd http://pastebin.com/rsZhviNb
<snql> похоже скоро придется переходит на тормознутый открытый :(
<Umren> snql, ну так у amd проблемы серьезные, видимо урезают бюджет
<Umren> что бы на плаву держаться
<snql> просто бук как бы не старый, тянет вполне себе даже батл на средних
<snql> 3 года назад брал за штуку
<snql> дальше только nvidia буду брать :|
<He3HauKa> всем здрасте!   лёкгая оболочка нужна. Мне кажется что Unity  точно не лёгкая
<He3HauKa> что можете посоветовать?
<snql> mate
<snql> xcfe
<Umren> fluxbox
<Umren> openbox
<He3HauKa> это форк гнома2?
<Umren> blackbox
<Umren> :D
<snql> да
<He3HauKa> а lxde?
<snql> не слышал
<He3HauKa> спасибо
<He3HauKa> щас поковыряю
<Umren> легче *box ниче нету
<Umren> только консоль
<only_you> lxde (openbox) спасет тебя
<[Raiden]> С праздником народ )
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/9140952
<He3HauKa> Umren,  *box  через чур минималистично
<Umren> у тебя стоял вопрос о легковестности =)
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/5/6/5/1/b/4f89ab24342fd4038f674d5d26b.gif
<andrex> @devoice Onkeltem
<snql> andrex << @op snql
<snql> кстаи с праздником
<andrex> snql, и тя с праздникм)
<snql> плохой и грустный праздник ( заставляют везде вспомнить как один "фашист" когда-то, забрал право репрессировать народ у другого и эта эстафета, к сожалению, тянется по сегодняшний день :(
<dufferq> äàðîâà âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> dufferq! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<dufferq> hello
<dufferq> kakoi port?
<dufferq> 6667?
<dufferq> 6669?
<andrex> dufferq, use utf8
<andrex> !translit
<ubuntuhelp> Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<dufferq> andrex y men9 win7
<dufferq> obi4nui mirc
<andrex> ставь 7 мой
<andrex> он в утф
<dufferq> во
<dufferq> видно меня?
<dufferq> есть кто?
<andrex> !ask > dufferq
<ubuntuhelp> dufferq, please see my private message
<dufferq> !ask > dufferq
<ubuntuhelp> dufferq, please see my private message
<dufferq> Вообщем такое дело
<dufferq> решил себе ubuntu поставить на ноутбук
<dufferq> какую лучше ставить?
<andrex> dufferq, лифки пробуй, у каждого ствои предпочтения
<dufferq> Самый новый выпуск: Ubuntu 13.04 "Raring Ringtail"
<dufferq> стоит качать?
<andrex> лтс ставь тебе хватит
<andrex> а там уже выбирай между *buntu
<dufferq> LTS ?
<gry> !lts
<ubuntuhelp> LTS — долгосрочная поддержка. LTS релизы операционной системы Ubuntu поддерживаются с момента выпуска 3 года для desktop редакции и 5 лет для серверной редакции.
<Umren> стоило бы в хелп написать, что они наиболее стабильные
<dufferq> понятно
<gry> ("long term support")
<Umren> а то долгосрочная поддержка думаю большинству не очень не скажет
<andrex> 12.4
<dufferq> а то 2гб оперативки ноут на семерки тупит
<dufferq> убунту не много хватает?
<Umren> как настроишь
<andrex> dufferq, зависит от рук
<Umren> по умолчанию тебе хватит
<dufferq> ясно
<dufferq> спасибо
<andrex> np
<dufferq> кстати как с драйверами быть?
<gry> да по умолчанию обычно работает, проверьте на live cd
<dufferq> понятно спасибо
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<baronos> синька
<snql> !linux sex
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='linux sex'
<Volgoza> Всем привет
<Volgoza> Кто может подсказать с вифи? Купил новый ноут леново, поставил на него убунту 13.10 на работе, там вай фай ловился. Дома ни в какую не хочет. Переставил на xubuntu 12.04, та же беда
<Volgoza> Нетворк менеджер крутится секунд 10, потом говорит что соединение отвалилось и так до бесконечности
<andrex> @kban snql 3600 отдожни часок
<markmx> други, нет никого на канале кути, выручайте :)
<Volgoza> тут тоже никого нет
<andrex> в консоли подыми
<andrex> если отвалится то дело не в нм
<Volgoza> команду напомнишь?
<Volgoza> Хотя я и не говорил что НМ виноват
<Umren> 13.10 поставил? ты из будущего?
<Umren> :D
<Volgoza> 13.04*
<focusn1k> 14.04 быстрей бы уже :)
<Volgoza> Да все хлам
<only_you> я юзаю 13.10 чо уж там
<Volgoza> Еще не допилили нормально на ноутбуки линь
<Volgoza> Ничего не помогает этому вай фаю
<andrex> а какая разница то
<andrex> просто все зависит от железяк и их совокупности
<andrex> а не от ноутбука или стационара
<Volgoza> хз
<Volgoza> Тот же арч ставится везде без проблем
<andrex> комманду поднятия сети в консоли) nano /etc/network/interfaces
<andrex> хотя ifuo eth0 должно хватить по дхцп
<andrex> ifup*
<Volgoza> не помогает
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<Volgoza> срань господня
<Volgoza> Сделал
<focusn1k> алюминь
<andrex> SergeyIT, ку
<tagezi> andrex: ку )
<andrex> tagezi, дарофф
<tagezi> andrex: он с этим ником с мобилки сидит
<tagezi> так что наверное на салют поехал
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ку
<andrex> SergeyIT, с мобилки?
<SergeyIT> с десктопа )
<andrex> с стоционарной мобилки значит..
<SergeyIT> а на мибилке не помню какой у меня ник, давно не заходил )
<andrex> серый_ИТ
<andrex> наверно))
<SergeyIT> это нетбуковский, для мобилки великоват )
<andrex> лан пошол я в л4д
<snql> andrex << найду там скормлю зомби
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да, привет ))
<tagezi> snql: ещё раз хочешь +b? ))
<snql> tagezi << мне от этого и не тепло и не холодно
<tagezi> а зачем тогда андерксану зомби скармливать? они не вкусные )
<SergeyIT> пробовал?
<snql> tagezi << он выдает баны налево и направо ни за что
<snql> я может пообщаться пришел или потроллить
<tagezi> ну, потролить - это бан, в правилах есть пункт, пообщатся можно, когда админов нет, там в правилах и это сказано )) обсуждение операторов тоже карается, так что оцени добрату ))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не, славо богу миловало )
<SergeyIT> snql, и это ты называешь банят? Вот 4 года назад банили - это да )
<snql> tagezi << скорее напоминает школьника, которому дали права
<snql> будете банить так канал окончательно вымрет :)
<SergeyIT> так канал почти умер уже... вопросов то нет (
<[Raiden]> а ты хотел аншлаг 9 мая?
<[Raiden]> хотя конечно народу раз в 10 меньше чем надо бы или даже в 30
<SergeyIT> у французов 180 человек на канале, но активность не выше
<[Raiden]> ну ваще на софтовом канале её особо и не должно быть. Это у нас тут канал про всё
<[Raiden]> практически
<[Raiden]> Я вот сча тоже поофтоплю в честь праздника
<[Raiden]> http://topwar.ru/27525-voennye-fotografii-mihaila-savina.html
<SergeyIT> стал последнее время
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], заблокировано... а что там?
<tagezi> как это заблокировано?
<tagezi> там фотки военных лет
<[Raiden]> да, фотки
<SergeyIT> tagezi, по IP, кто-то хулиганил наверно в моей подсети
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ааа, понятно
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: http://nnm.ru/blogs/Dmitry68/ko-dnyu-pobedy-voennye-fotografii-mihaila-savina/
<andrex> snql, а ты так и не понял за что тя забанил чтоли? матерится по английски тож нельзя артус ы на месяц запулил вобще
<snql> andrex << а где я матерился? можно в личку
<artus> сказки про вымерание вещает каждый второй школьник вот уже года 3 как, если ты потролить зашол - это лечитцо, еще вопросы будут?
<Umren> че хороним в этот раз?
<Umren> я все пропустил
<andrex> меня
 * Umren стоит у ямы с лопатой
 * UNIm95 Расчехлил огнемет
<UNIm95>  andrex:  А что с тобой?
<Kyshtynbai> Всех решительно поздравляю.
<andrex> зомби укусили
<artus> Kyshtynbai, категорично взаимно
<UNIm95> andrex: Ну все. точно огнемет заправлять придется.
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, у тебя черные мысли - вот и ошибка
<tagezi> эм
<mihail_newbie> Товарищи ,кто знает как заткнуть в убунту  предуприждения о неисправыности диска?
<teddyp1cker> ниразу не видел таких
<tagezi> у меня мысли про базу.. может и черные, но я хочу её доделать сегодня.. хочиться уже кодить начать )
<teddyp1cker> сам на коленке делал такой во времена 9.04
<tagezi> mihail_newbie: какого диска?
<mihail_newbie> Hdd
<tagezi> какой?
<Sergey_IT>  mihail_newbie,заменить hdd, не?
<tagezi> ну, он наверное хочет что бы у него врубалась утилита, проверяла его всего и выдавала ему ошибку если тот имеет плохие сектора
<mihail_newbie> да диски старые но бегают еще , а убунту 12.04 периодически говорит что неполадки с ними
<mihail_newbie> да
<mihail_newbie> именно
<[Raiden]> mihail_newbie: наверное надо лазить где-то по gnome-disks
<[Raiden]> и там галку предупреждения снимать
<[Raiden]> ранее эта утилита называлась palimpsest
<mihail_newbie> ща поисчу, спс за новадку)
<[Raiden]> или удалить её )
<tagezi> вместе с убунтой )
<Sergey_IT> а лучше диск удалить и проблемы не будет
<teddyp1cker> возможно smartctl как демон работает
<tagezi> 12.04 довольно стабильная.. скоре всего реально диск умирает
<teddyp1cker> и его просто выключить достаточно
<mihail_newbie> да диски очень старые)) 40gb и 80gb
<mihail_newbie> года так 2000
<Sergey_IT> не ibm случайно?
<mihail_newbie> не, 2 сасмунга
<mihail_newbie> в диагностике пишет что 1 дииск  используеться с нештатными параметрами , а второй с битыми секторами
<Sergey_IT> на машине с пробитыми колесами тоже будешь ездить?
<mihail_newbie> пока едет , буду ездить )
<mihail_newbie> кому интересно , из автозапуска вырубил оповещение о состоянии дисков
<[Raiden]> ок
<Sergey_IT> осталось ждать когда система рухнет - русская рулетка
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: по разному бывает. У меня есть диск с 300+ ремапов
<[Raiden]> и их там столько уже года 2
<[Raiden]> правда понвоей чем 80гб )
<[Raiden]> поновей
<Sergey_IT> я понимаю - это личное дело каждого, но экстремализм до добра не доводит
<[Raiden]> согласен )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-10
<lebvlad> Доброй ночи всем :)
<XuMuK> ку
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<iFalkorr> чечектотут?
<tagezi> всем привет
 * Kyshtynbai идёт в парк пить пиво.
<XuMuK> ку
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<snql> алюминь пацаны дача это как линукс, весь потный, вонючий с лопатой в руках и красными глазами перекапывал грядки с утра
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/645094
<[Raiden]> snql: гряки это хорошо , полезно )
<[Raiden]> особенно если итешник, что бы жиром не заплыть
<[Raiden]> или ещё какой офисный зверь
<snql> а животик то растет ) надо бегать по утрам начинать
<[Raiden]> сча велосипед тема. И до кучи можно проезжать мимо турника.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> и в довесок к животику ешо и коленки убитые заиметь :D
<snql> велосипед с которым не стыдно выйти стоит от штуки долларов
<artus> ну если те стыдно с лисапедом то да, без понтофф нет в жизни счастья))
<[Raiden]> )
<snql> я ленивая задница. мне проще сесть на машину
<[Raiden]> ну не знаю. Я за 12 прикупил, 3 сезона уже отъездил ) Хотя конечно лучше подороже.
<artus> мне тож проще, но иногда лень и проще на лисапедке )
<[Raiden]> сча вилку менять буду , хочу больше комфорта
<[Raiden]> и полегче грамм на 300, что в общем не существенно
<snql> моторчик там приделать не забудь )
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> зачем?
<[Raiden]> ну ваще, режим в котором педали крутить не надо - пригодился бы )
<artus> с моторчиком я се эндурку возьму
<snql> автопилот бы, а педали можно и покрутить :D
<[Raiden]> сча мелкие типа мотороллеров народ покупает, около 1к$ , до 70 кмч вроде едут. И прав вроде пока не надо.
<[Raiden]> но это не спорт )
<SergeyIT> уже надо
<[Raiden]> немножко про виндовс http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/645075?from=below-news-main/
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], http://www.autonews.ru/autobusiness/news/1756585/
<SergeyIT> дело за вилосипедистами теперь
<[Raiden]> понятно
<artus> SergeyIT, у нас уже года полтора 2 как скутеристам права нужны, ток толку то от этого , причем маразм в том что категория A как бе не канает для скутера ))
<[Raiden]> другану сча скину, хотел покупать...
<artus> хотя школоло 12ти летнее как гоняло так и гоняет
<snql> надоело школоло, этот звук уже невыносим
<snql> гоняют всю ночь :)
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а у меня еще велосипедные есть... 1970г. )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> сделай фото, если так.
<SergeyIT> не покажу
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> ну покажиии
<SergeyIT> не покажу... не помню где они, ремонт заканчиваем еще, а велосипеды на другой квартире
<andrex> скоро чую вуд пешеходов будут...
<SergeyIT> andrex, давно пора )
<andrex> и ввести за обыденность отдачу от пешика субьекту на колесах ежущем по тратуару
<andrex> биьой по темечку легонько так
<andrex> т
<andrex> и дорожникам тоже
<snql> andrex << твои методы жестоки абсолютно во всем
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: смотри чего нашел
<[Raiden]> http://bosonogoe.ru/blog/1157.html
<snql> а оно может и правильно. по крайней мере вводный инструктаж я бы провел. никогда не знаешь какой школьник вылетит на твою машину из-за кустов
<andrex> да
<snql> andrex << да, мой фюрер
<andrex> я как на работу еду там перед воротами кустарник такой жесткий, из=за него невидать ничего а после кустарника пешегодка)) так на обум выезжаеш, и фз есть там кто или нет
<andrex> -
<snql> у меня недалеко от дома еще лет пять назад кустарник выше машины раза в два рос, благо спилили, когда мать одна шумиху, после того как ее спиногрыза подрезала машина, устроила
<andrex> а у нас ничего без проишествиу не делают, на дороге перед училищем где я раньше училс типа, когда раз 5 пешеходов сбили поставили светофор...
<andrex> я
<baronos> this is Russia :)
<andrex> ага
<tagezi> да, нужно ограничить скорость в приделах населённых пунктов 30 км в час, и лишать за привышение прав, и сразу будет всёравно есть кустарник или нет )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], правильно время было )
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> tagezi, не будут без прав ездить, нужно расстреливать за нарушения
<snql> нельзя вот так просто взять и проехать длинный заброшенный и богом забытый населенный пункт на 60 км\ч
<tagezi> можно..
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я на велосипеде налетал на собаку, выскочившую из кустов - проблема не в скорости
<tagezi> за рубежом нормально сделали, штрафы подняли до небес, и ограничения 60 на трассе в населённом пункту, 40 на городских улицах, 30 у школ
<[Raiden]> а я детей стараюсь подальше объезжать. Были проблемы с ними ) С моим падением.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], там где дети я на скорости пешехода (и на машине тоже)
<andrex> у америкосов вобще шитается что водитель здавший на права должен справлятся с любой дорожной ситуацией, а если превышает или нарушает правила то эт расценивается как неадекватное вождение и могут вобще посадить года на 3)
<tagezi> ну у них и учеба другая на права
<SergeyIT> ага, с детства )
<tagezi> в финке например в обязательном порядке зимние вождение
<tagezi> а у нас можно просто проплатить
<SergeyIT> tagezi, их зимнее с нашим летним не сравнить )
<andrex> ну у нас так вобще учат экзамен здавать, а дальше как хочешь
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, не скажи, местами даже лёд встречаеться.. и шины у нах по расписанию меняют
<tagezi> них*
<SergeyIT> tagezi, не видел такого - лучше чем у нас по асфальту (если он есть)
<tagezi> =)) SergeyIT да не, есть у них и плохие дороги, и лёд на трассе.. и в снегопады не всегда вычистить успевают.. а на мелких трассах раз в 2 дня вообще чистят
<SergeyIT> tagezi, у нас кое-где раз в год убирают )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, я не спорю, что дороги у них лучше, я сам восхищён, я там покатался, в том числе и по просёлочным дорогам
<snql> а в сибири до сих пор все настолько сурово, что переправляются не через мост, а с помощью ковша экскалатора
<tagezi> ну, в лен области тоже есть участки дорог в которых только паромом и то раз в год
<andrex> ну чет не видел чтоб на ковшах переправлялись у нас, а вот дороги каждую весну тают кудато
<andrex> особенно жостко на трассах, куски асфальта валяются кругом
<baronos> в карман
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> экономисты емае
<Sergey_IT> чего выражаешься?
<andrex> да дорожники экономят на матерьялах и рабочих, и получаем кажую весну ямы вместо дорог
<Sergey_IT> andrex, дело не в дорожниках, а в системе
<snql> а что дорожникам, лишь бы профинансировали, будут клепать как милые
<snql> предлагаю двигаться по цепочке выше
<Sergey_IT> главная проблема - отсутствие ответственности
<[Raiden]> причем на совершенно разных уровнях. начиная от выброшенного фантика школьником , кончая президентом )
<[Raiden]> Нужно лет 100 что бы менталитет куда-то сдвинулся. И закон стал законом.
<[Raiden]> +-
<[Raiden]> Ну или короткий путь, типа Сталина.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], короткий путь невозможен
<[Raiden]> ну наверное. Кстати со временем не обязятельно будет лучше. По разному может быть и зависит в общем-то от всех )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36902
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], слишком много внешних факторов. В европах сейчас хуже становится
<[Raiden]> ну это тоже конечно.
<[Raiden]> планета у нас вообще  не больших размеров ) И общие тенденции докатываются... Но как бы , нужно не только на европу ровнятся )
<[Raiden]> Когда-то шуткабыла, что как Пётр1  прорубил туда окно, так с тех пор и дует.
<[Raiden]> сча можно из мск в сша слетать за 10-12 часов, а деньги и инфа вообще переводятся мгновенно. В общем мир стал тесен для многих вещей и для идей тоже.
<[Raiden]> ваш ко )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], да я не про равнение, надо у себя порядок наводить
<[Raiden]> ясно
<snql> http://vk.com/video4574813_164872648?list=d149f5273f83e7330e
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<Sergey_IT> !failed
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='failed'
<umren> yo
<snql> !htb
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='htb'
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: там парк не разнесли?)
<viktorminator> всем привет. как улучшить отображение шрифтов в браузере и убунту в целом? такое ощущение, что стал хуже видеть, хотя в остальных почти всех программах все шрифты ок...
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: неее, всё зшбс).
<baronos> ништяк)
<Kyshtynbai> Завтра буду дебиан ставить. Бунта чото глюкавит. Щас вот сыпала апортной ошибкой, я аж аппорт отключил.
<Sergey_IT> viktorminator, везде ок, лучше видеть не стал
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ставь, тут аж скучно))
<Kyshtynbai> Хыхы).
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, а смысл?
<viktorminator> или мошт яркость дисплея побольше :-Dыыы
<[Raiden]> viktorminator: попробуй удалить в хомпапке если есть  .fonts.conf  .fontconfig и сделать релогин
<Kyshtynbai> и ещё вот например в гномике 3.4 можно вручныую переключать звук с колонок на уши прямо с индикатора, а в более новых низзя, и в юнити низзя.
<viktorminator> попробую сейчас сделать скрин и объясню что я имею в виду...
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden]: ты чему учишь? Переименовать ведь
<Kyshtynbai> Sergey_IT: да всё развлечение :).
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: расширение же есть
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: плохому конечно
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> даже для 3,8
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: я для три восемь не видел
<Kyshtynbai> и три восемь некошерен, там с индикатором раскладки какая-то петрушка, по крайней мере в бунте.
<Kyshtynbai> Хотя в принципе юнити - зшбс. Можно привыкнуть, хоть и рабоать над ней ещё много.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: с раскладкой там только в убунту проблема. а вот это для 3,8 подходит https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/212/advanced-volume-mixer/
<baronos> но ине удобней это https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/142/output-device-chooser-on-volume-menu/
<Kyshtynbai> о. прикольно. Но в три четыре можно врое прям из коропки.
<[Raiden]> /me стал демократичней и даже не ляпнул про кде.
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<viktorminator> короч. не важно. буду привыкать... прикольный у вас канал - о чём говорите почти не понятно =)
<viktorminator> спс всем за ответы
<[Raiden]> viktorminator: в общем то что я сказал можно переместить, если есть. Часто исправляет шрифты )
<viktorminator> Raiden, та я уже с этими шрифтами поигрался (Ubutu Tweak -> Fonts) и в системе всё ок. Но когда открываю Гугл Хром, то там админку сайта нужно в лупу разглядывать, так же некоторые другие элементы в других прогах типа Скайпа.
<Kyshtynbai> в сокольниках сегодня был, там какое-то дикое количество сигвеев, я столько не видал ещё в пределах какого-то относительно узкого пространства. Ну и цены ещё удивили. Неприятно.
<[Raiden]> viktorminator: ясно, но мой совет всё тот же.
<[Raiden]> как раз твои твики похерятся и всё станет ок.
<viktorminator> спс
<[Raiden]> да незачто, я может фигню пишу ) Пробуй )
<[Raiden]> А для ифейса советую выбрать либо дройд либо робото от андройда. Мне нравится, четкие шрифты )
<XuMuK> ку, товарищи)
<baronos> ку
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, ку... но мы не химики (
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: а я говорил где-то, что да?
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, мы химикам не товарищи )
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: дело ваше... никто никого не заставляет
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, что ты редко стал заходить
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: да я на винде почти год просидел) убунта что-то последнее время разочаровывает, вот минт поставил, вроде ничешный)
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, да все разочаровывает (
<Sergey_IT> такое впечатление, что адекватных софт-фирм и программистов все меньше
<umren> Sergey_IT: че это
<Sergey_IT> где?
<umren> твое последнее впечатление, из чего складывается
<Sergey_IT> из проблем у людей
<umren> каких людей?
<Sergey_IT> всяких
<umren> o_O
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: или так или мы просто становимся старше и привередливей) тоже за собой замечаю - фильмов все меньше и меньше нравится, игры - тоже самое...
<tagezi> umren: он сам програмист, вот его и разочаровывает )
<umren> tagezi: так его наоборот радовать должно, работы больше
<umren> и денег
<tagezi> umren: когоже работа радует.. ))) идиал - это получать деньги и ничего не делать ))
<umren> это для менеджеров идеал)
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я не программист )
<tagezi> а прогеру всёравно насколько хорошо сделана прога, он знает что можно и лучше
<umren> для нормальных, адекватный людей - это работать, любить свою работу и получать достойные деньги =)
<umren> *тных
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, фиг тебя знает )) но ты програмишь )
<snql> айтишнечГи как всегда завели вечерний спор о том, какой сорт говна лучше
<tagezi> umren: ну, я люблю лес, а работа обеспечивает конфортное существование
<umren> работай в лесу :D
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, для себя, коллег... последнее время нечего програмить (
<umren> смени язык ;)
<umren> работы валом.. просто актуальность разных областей меняется
<Sergey_IT> umren, от этого вала качество страдает
<umren> ничего не страдает =)
<[Raiden]> завтра +27 май просто ахрененный получается.
<umren> сегодня было +28
<[Raiden]> а обещали +25 ) На яндексе позавчера.
<Sergey_IT> umren, пример - сын сегодня выяснил что на его андроиде 4.* невозможно менять баланс звуковых каналов
<[Raiden]> в общем завтра будет жарко
<umren> Sergey_IT: баланс это уровень звука?
<Sergey_IT> между левым и правым каналами
<umren> с какой целью?
<umren> баланс в самом звуке заложен, зачем программно его менять
<Sergey_IT> umren, прога разные радиоканалы выдает на разные выходы
<umren> а еще наверное там нельзя подсветку автоматически регулировать?
<Sergey_IT> хочется звук регулировать
<umren> программно
<Sergey_IT> может быть и это
<umren> или поднимать контрастность
<umren> это не задача программы, это непредвиденное поведение
<Sergey_IT> не знаю
<umren> для платформы
<umren> поэтому и ограничено
<Sergey_IT> это как - звук идет 2-х канальный, а регулировать нельзя? И это нормально для платформы?
<umren> да, это нормально
<umren> в 99.99999999% юзкейсов это не нужно
<umren> зачем делать дополнительное апи на сомнительный функционал
<Sergey_IT> так зачем вообще звук нужен? В 99% случаев он не нужен
<umren> в иосе тоже нельзя так делать, я уверен, не встречал не одной программы такой
<Sergey_IT> umren, со стереобалансом?
<umren> да, ща убедиться хочу
<umren> у меня на айпаде три студио звука стоят
<umren> есть ли там похожий функционал
<umren> если его там нет то уж точно нигде нет
<tagezi> баланс каналов?
<[Raiden]> канал балансов
<tagezi> точно где-то был, видел я его )
<[Raiden]> это я пошутил если что )
<Sergey_IT> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0510/h_1368215430_2543197_7621f5fd65.png
<umren> баланс нужен если акустика барахлит, бывает что один канал больше другого выдает
<umren> ну в иосе есть понятие панорамы
<Sergey_IT> umren, только? А если не по центру между колонками сидишь?
<umren> можно баланс сдвигать
<umren> впринципе
<[Raiden]> в pavucontrol можете настроить по каналам наверное
<umren> Sergey_IT: передвинуть полонки
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, на qt можно для андройда написать
<[Raiden]> а.. вы про телефоны
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я о том,что в системе этого нет - бардак
<umren> Sergey_IT: в андроиде есть sdk и ndk
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], про планшет
<umren> Sergey_IT: на ndk точно можно написать
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: бубнилка.. хлебом не корми, дай побубнить )
<Sergey_IT> umren, то есть пользователь планшета должен быть крутым программером - так это надо в инструкции писать
<tagezi> написал бы быстрее чем пробубнил про всё это )
<umren> Sergey_IT: пфф, там мы говорим про пользователя
<umren> Sergey_IT: я думал сын писал программу и столкнулся с ограничением в сдк )
<umren> :D
<Sergey_IT> купил планшет, а там такая засада
<Sergey_IT> я к тому, что софт безобразно пишется
<umren> с чего это
<Sergey_IT> ну что стоит баланс в установках сделать если стерео работает
<tagezi> ну, совт реально безобразно пишеться, и чем дальше тем безобразнее.. но наличие или отсутствие чеголибо в системе - это не прогеры виноваты а те кто ТЗ пишет
<tagezi> вон, мс признало что выпустило фигню а не виндовс, не проге ры же ей разробатывали этот вид )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, извини, 99% прогеров слушает музыку, играет в игры, где стерео работает и знает про баланс
 * umren знает про баланс, но никогда им не пользовался
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: но обязаны выполнять заказ заказчика, и если не написано в тз что оно тут должно летать и свестеть, то и не будет летать и свистеть.. особенно если это компания какаянить..
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, и ты прогеров с кодерами не путай
<tagezi> а я в кде его не нашёл, кстати.. хотя тест динамиков по отдельности есть )
<umren> а в чем разница?
<tagezi> umren: эх ты..незнаешь
<tagezi> =))
<XuMuK> я балансом пользуюсь только в машине и то, потому что сиденье водилы находится влегкую подальше от правой колонки, чем от левой, что и компенсируется балансом...
<umren> ну я знаю, что это очередное поверие
<tagezi> прогер - прогит, а кодер -кодит )
<umren> хотел услышать еще одно мнение
<XuMuK> в планшете он в болт не упирался
<umren> XuMuK: +1
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: ты, кстати, а каком дистре щас сидишь?)
<XuMuK> в*
<[Raiden]> 13.04 кубунта
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: сырая она, имхо... я поставил, разочаровалсо, снес и поставил минт
<XuMuK> хотя с кедами мож и почетче
<snql> сидите на lts :)
<[Raiden]> Ну, Да, я столкнулся с некотоырми проблемами
<Sergey_IT> бета тестеры собрались )
<XuMuK> snql: сидел в свое время. если бы не отсталость пакетов - так бы там и оставался
<[Raiden]> но откатыватьяс лень и в целом можно пережить
<umren> там вон на лоре интересная новость была
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, я тз переписываю
<umren> что скора в убунте будет новая система пакетов
<umren> без привязки к библиотекам
<Sergey_IT> с новыми багами
<umren> ну это да
<umren> но вцелом идея крутая
<XuMuK> это к гадалке не ходи)
<XuMuK> про баги
<snql> "тз? какое тс? мне не нужно супернавороченная программа, просто напишите мне простенькую нейронную сеть!"
<tagezi> пора к дебиану возвращаца
<Sergey_IT> вин-вей
<umren> snql: меня всегда убивает приставка "просто"
<[Raiden]> в общем как-то так живу, это мой первый стол,  остальные без плазмойдов, просто валлпаперы, в данный момент
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0511/h_1368216777_5635488_871f9d1949.png
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а чо за папочка с ленточкой?
<XuMuK> кстати, что бы там про восьмерку не говорили, мне она не кажется такой уж плохой, я даже купил две лицензии и на ноут и на десктоп, чего до этого в жизни не делал(покупать винду)
<umren> избранное наверное
<tagezi> XuMuK: сззб )
<[Raiden]> tagezi:  полка с избранным. Я не пользуюсь, кому-то полки показывал )
<tagezi> XuMuK: сами мелкомягкие признали что родили уродца
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, почему?
<umren> потому что написали статью
<umren> :D
<umren> и что скоро буду мега изменения
<Sergey_IT> переделают
<umren> тк юзеры ноют и бьют ношками
<[Raiden]> что бы плазмойд полка появился надо доставить пакет    plasma-widget-lancelot
<umren> вернут кнопку пуск
<umren> ))))
<tagezi> ну насамом деле да.. все хотят кнопку пуск, хотя дело там не только в ней
<Sergey_IT> как то на вин никогда не жаловался
<umren> tagezi: дело в 2 режимах
<umren> tagezi: и что оба они на десктопе ваще никому не нужны
<snql> кто-нибудь тестил hl2 которую выпустили сегодня? как там по фпс, как и в l4d2? (20-40)
<umren> это настолько идиотская идея, даже не понятно чем ои думали
<Sergey_IT> даже на одном текеде был
<tagezi> umren: у меня слава богу пока 7 стоит.. и восьмёрку я куплю только если мне будут оочень много платить за это )
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0511/h_1368217064_8694812_0dfb2af655.png
<snql> [Raiden] << вы обновиться забыли
<_d4vid> my desktop https://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/9138743.jpg )
<[Raiden]> snql: там только очередной кутим с ппа, лень )
<snql> [Raiden] << так это не баг, что он каждый день обновлялся? мне надоело и я выпилил ппа
<[Raiden]> snql: не, не баг. Да, можно отключать ппа, или можно  повесить холд на пакеты в муон , если у тебя кубунта или в синаптике.
<snql> [Raiden] << просто обновляюсь, а версия как была 0.3.1.0, так и осталась
<snql> хоть бы нумерацию вели
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: http://itmages.ru/image/view/1021139/2f3e52b4
<tagezi> XuMuK: убунта заточеная под мак?
<XuMuK> tagezi: согласен частично... новый ифейс для компов без тактильного экрана - шляпа, но работает она лучше, чем даже семерка
<[Raiden]> snql: имена пакетов меняются, там дата в названии.
<XuMuK> tagezi: минт и из заточки под мак только контроль окон
<snql> [Raiden] << несерьезно это все :(
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0511/h_1368217429_1421146_ae1471f9d2.png
<tagezi> XuMuK: "но работает она лучше, чем даже" - это такая расплывчатая фраза.. в ней однозначности ваще нет..
<[Raiden]> смотря для кого. Для меня достаточн осерьёзно. Если это дейли срезы из свн, разрабатываемой версии, то так и должно быть, примерно
<[Raiden]> ты с этим ещё столкнёшся, если будешь подключать репы с разрабатываемыми версиями.
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, понятие "лучше" зависит от задач
<XuMuK> tagezi: я на неё и не претендую... сугубо моё имхо. но то что она стала быстрее и четче - факт, признанный многими
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну и я о томже
<tagezi> XuMuK: хочешь быстрее сиди в консоли
<XuMuK> tagezi: давай ты мне не будешь указывать, что мне делать, а я не скажу куда тебе идти?
<tagezi> им не нужно было делать быстрее, четче ... имнужно было делать удобнее
<[Raiden]> snql:  линукс он ваще во многом не серьёзный. ) Но иногда утаскивание последней сборки лучше чем стабильная условно версия, просто потому, что нехватает часто функционала   и стабильности ))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, сейчас похоже никто не знает, что такое удобнее - идт разброд и шатание
<Sergey_IT> *е*
<[Raiden]> snql: На уровне сервера это серьёзный продукт, на уровне десктопа  ту тчасто всё смешно
 * baronos Gnome 3 удобен. и не парится :D
<_d4vid> baronos, 3.8?
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: для бароноса любой
<tagezi> _d4vid: да любой гном баронасу удобнее )
<baronos> _d4vid: удобен больше 3,6
<Sergey_IT> но в этом бульоне может что живое и родится, посмотрим
<_d4vid> haha
<baronos> нее, 3,6 отвратный
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да не.. если мс и апл стали мертворождёных рожать.. мир в тартарары катиться
<_d4vid> да я когдато тоже сидел под сусе за 3.6 .. пока гдм не сломался так как была левая сборка гнома)
<[Raiden]> что бы реально что-то родилось из гнома - его должен кто-то серьёзно форкнуть. Немног опереписать ГШ и наутилус  или заменит ьгш на компиз с плагином-панелькой - это пока-что ничто.
<_d4vid> опенбокс рулит
<_d4vid> =)
<XuMuK> baronos: напильником слишком много надо поработать до того как он становится удобным)
<[Raiden]> хотя кому-то и сам гном3 удобен ) 1 такой тут точн оесть.
<Sergey_IT> новое может быть не похоже ни на гном ни кде ни и т.д.
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: да ладно отмазываться, мы тоже на нем сидели, когда он вышел)
<baronos> XuMuK: ну незнаю, нет ничего проще кликнуть кнопку на нужном расширении и в твик тул че нить покруть. не знаю от куда вы напильники берете :D
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: на вин8?
<[Raiden]> ну я не отмазываюсь. И я сидел на гном3 когда он вышел. Но для себя лично я решил что это не ест ьпрогресс и поддерживать как-либо или просто использовать я это не хочу.
<[Raiden]> спат ьпора
<tagezi> угу
<Sergey_IT> проснетесь и взойдет заря нового ДЕ )
<tagezi> эт врятли
<tagezi> новое де быстро так не всходит
<XuMuK> так то я от винды новой ничего хорошего сам не ожидал, взял чисто потому что нужна была для нового кол оф дюти и баттла 3, но она превзошла мои скромные ожидания и цена на неё халявная была, потому я и вторую на ноут зацепил)
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, к сожалению это так (
<tagezi> If you have spare CPU and brain cycles, you can help with the testing Qt 5.1 beta and further releases. =)))
<tagezi> они так qt5 раскручивают, что думаю допишу эту прогу и буду осваивать потихоньку
<tagezi> следующей весной скорее всего придёться уже переходить
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так куте давно уже раскручена
<tagezi> они пятую раскручивают
<c5h12> всем привет. Кто-нибудь выводил на консоль Ubuntu (которая, как известно, по умолчанию в UTF-8) текст из сишной программы?
<c5h12> просто что для этого нужно? Достаточно исходника в UTF-8 и стандартного printf'а, или всё хитрее?
<XuMuK> да
<XuMuK> setlocale
<XuMuK> stdio
<c5h12> спасибо
<c5h12> setlocale, я так понимаю, устанавливает кодировку стандартного потока вывода?
<XuMuK> незачто
<c5h12> в смысле, она кодировку терминала меняет?
<XuMuK> c5h12: типо таго
<focusn1k> setlocale utf-8
<focusn1k> u
<c5h12> просто на оффтопике помню, пользовался сетлокалью, так она мне именно кодировку консоли поменяла
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, если работать в С проге с утф8 - то использовать соответствующий функционал
<focusn1k> c5h12 << а класс заюзай wstring
<c5h12> я вот тему нарыл: http://www.cyberforum.ru/cpp-beginners/thread22126.html
<c5h12> там так: wchar_t s[] = L"Ураа, русский))";
<c5h12> setlocale(LC_CTYPE, "");
<c5h12> wprintf(L"%ls\n", s);
<focusn1k> да, да XXI век, пора на юникод
<c5h12> но товарищ LeoNerd с канала #c утверждает: <LeoNerd> the w* stuff doesn't -necessarily- fit UTF-8 anyway
<tagezi> чото я ваще не помню трабл с утф-8
<c5h12> Personally I don't bother with the w* stuff, and just use regular strings and string functions
<c5h12> то есть, типа, "я бы не парился с w*-функциями"
<c5h12> у меня возникли сомнения, вот и обратился сюда
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, можно не парится, если это не нужно
<c5h12> благодарю всех ответивших, буду пробовать
<XuMuK> c5h12:  #include <locale.h> setlocale(LC_All,"");
<XuMuK> или setlocale(LC_All,"russian_RUSSIA");  как то так, щас точно не помню
<focusn1k> c5h12 << вообще у меня прямо сейчас проблем нету, все заподится и отображается, у тебя какие то магические настройки в системе
<focusn1k> классический cout << "Прощай, мир!";
<c5h12> :D
<tagezi> focusn1k: он говорит о том что типа нужно принять из консоли и обработать
<tagezi> но с этим тоже не помню проблем
<c5h12> эх, мне на pure C надо, я бы с удовольствием cout'ом, но придётся printf'ить
<Sergey_IT> проблемы будут, если работать с кодами символов
<tagezi> ну будет думать и считать правильно не будет проблем
<c5h12> а с кроссплатформенностью как? То есть, это только GCC такой пуленепробиваемый? Опять же, я бы с удовольствием применил MinGW на оффтопе, но вынуждают компилить в студии. Так что чешу вот репу.
<XuMuK> c5h12: http://itmages.ru/recent#picture-1021191
<XuMuK> c5h12: http://itmages.ru/image/view/1021191/35b0266e
<tagezi> XuMuK: он так и без локале.х сделает
<XuMuK> tagezi: в винде нет
<tagezi> а винда то тут причем?
<tagezi> мы на канале убунты сидим
<c5h12> tagezi, кроссплатформенность нужна, оффтоп ни при чём
<XuMuK> tagezi: а что по твоему значит слово "кроссплатформенный"?
<tagezi> c5h12:  пользуй кути, там кросплатформенные либы
<c5h12> скажем так, вопрос был: это фича GCC или стандарт Си уже под UTF-8 проапгрейдили
<c5h12> за Си всякое в холиварах слышал, что, типа, проблемы с UTF-8
<tagezi> у меня кстати, нормально русский под виндой работал, тоже не помню проблемм.. летом лабы сдавал
<tagezi> всё писано в убунте а сдано на винде
<c5h12> XuMuk, спасибо за ответ, да ещё с тестированием!
<XuMuK> щас найду где я это нарыл в своё время...
<XuMuK> c5h12: незачто
<XuMuK> c5h12: http://lepeta.net/progeru/c/kak-ispravit-kodirovku-v-konsoli-codeblocks-ili-russkie-simvoly-krakozyabry.html
<XuMuK> tagezi: ты прав, и без locale.h ltkftn nj;t cfvjt
<XuMuK> делает тоже самое*
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<mdma> добавил в кедах виджет "переключение раб столов" пытаюсь настроить хоткеи для переключения но чойта они не работают
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, я когда cgi писал - даже не заморачивался, один и тот же код, что утф что ср1251 нормально выводил
<mdma> черт настраивал не там где нужно, настраивал хоткей для самого виджета
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: не знаю, у меня тоже йероглифы на винде вылазили без этой функции
<Sergey_IT> на винде я только 1251 юзал (
<XuMuK> ну она там по дефолту стоит
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, нет
<Sergey_IT> я всегда в английской работал
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: я имею ввиду локаль {Windows,CP}-1251
<Sergey_IT> 1252
<XuMuK> o_O
<XuMuK> два то на конце откуда?
<Sergey_IT> английская
<Sergey_IT> точнее европейская
<c5h12> западноевропейская кодировка
<c5h12> под оффтоп своих заморочек хватает
<c5h12> тот же кодеблокс настраивать надо довольно изощрённо в опциях линковки ресурсов
<c5h12> в смысле, настройка глубоко запрятана
<c5h12> codepage = 65001, вроде
<c5h12> чтоб ресурсы линковал правильно в юникодных прогах
<c5h12> а может, и ошибаюсь с номером
<Sergey_IT> я, к счастью, закончил прогать в вин до юникода )
<c5h12> везёт :)
<c5h12> мне на оффтоп-юзеров ещё долго ориентироваться
<c5h12> но в студии давно не пишу
<c5h12> если не заставят
<c5h12> один в ней плюс - отладчик хорош
<c5h12> а так - MinGW + Code::Blocks
<c5h12> надо бы мне поинтересоваться, как там в великом и могучем Стандарте Си дела с UTF-8
<c5h12> а то перспектива велосипедостроительства не радует
<c5h12> напугал меня холиварщик некий
<c5h12> типа, Си - ископаемый язык, поддержки UTF-8 нет толком
<c5h12> а я пока что единственным серьёзным недостатком считал нуль-терминированные строки (в Паскале, имхо, гораздо вменяемее - сначала байт - длина строки, потом - строка, никаких проблем с пробежкой по всей строке до первого \0)
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, так от задач зависит - тебе сколько языков поддерживать надо?
<c5h12> 5-6
<c5h12> европейские + китайский
<Sergey_IT> это хуже
<c5h12> ага, запарюсь string.h на UTF-8 переделывать
<c5h12> но я просто так не сдамся! Никаких Пайтонов и Явы :D
<Sergey_IT> а wstring, не?
<c5h12> дык вроде под UCS только, нет?
<Sergey_IT> попробуй
<c5h12> с кодировками с переменной длиной символа может не сработать... но попробую
<c5h12> жаль, раньше времени не было поковыряться с Юникодом
<c5h12> с юзерской позиции он мне весьма симпатичен
 * c5h12 повторяет: "только бы не boost..."
<c5h12> на boost у меня пока реакция, как... на Unity в Ubuntu :)
<c5h12> хотя хорошая либа, ничего не могу сказать
<Sergey_IT> я его вообще не использовал
<c5h12> касательно Unicode тоже не юзал, но в других областях вполне себе
<c5h12> у меня первое знакомство с бустом связано с рандомайзером, рандом-функции там вплоть до вышмата
<c5h12> и матстата
<c5h12> но всё равно тяжеловат малость, хочется чего-то похожего собственно в сях
<Sergey_IT> не, вот где не использовал сторонний софт - это в расчетах
<Sergey_IT> хотя последнее время иногда gsl юзал )
<c5h12> я пока не настолько крут
<Sergey_IT> а там ничего крутого нет
<c5h12> Кнута взялся читать, да и забросил... так что полагаюсь на сторонних разработчиков и оптимальность их алгоритмов :)
<c5h12> конечно, корень какого-нить уравнения методом Ньютона могу и сам
<c5h12> а на сурьёзных расчётах поплыву быстро
<Sergey_IT> у меня учитель был, вот он крутой в алгоритмах был, а я так, средненький, тоже плыву быстро
<c5h12> хотел как-то заюзать преобразование Фурье для удаления крапинок с тиснёной отсканенной фотки (попытка забацать плагин под оффтопный конкурент Гимпа), так чегой-то выдохся
<Sergey_IT> хотя почему был, где то в штатах работает )
<Sergey_IT> не Фурье там не поможет, там фильтры другие нужны
<c5h12> почему же
<c5h12> тисненая фотка отсканенная выглядит как тёрка, на которой напечатали фотку
<Sergey_IT> как то тоже пытался подобное делать
<c5h12> схожий пример - какая-нить решётка, через которую смотрят бейсбольный матч
<c5h12> сетка, защищающая зрителей от мяча
<c5h12> и если она закрывает кадр, но при этом достаточно регулярно
<c5h12> *регулярнА
<c5h12> то почему б не отфильтровать это, как в случае звука фильтруют ненужную частоту?
<Sergey_IT> вот проблема с фурье и есть в регулярности (достаточно точной)
<c5h12> а, здесь согласен
<c5h12> немного интерактивности не повредит
<Sergey_IT> небольшая нерегулярность дает другую регулярность
<c5h12> полностью на автоматику рассчитывать, конечно, не стоит, должны быть настройки
<c5h12> так или иначе, это дело я не допилил
<Sergey_IT> я тоже
<Sergey_IT> ладно, спать пора, бб
<c5h12> спокойной ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-11
<iFalkorr> чечекакче?
<andrex> ...
<iFalkorr> ты поставил л4д2?
<iFalkorr> а то я обновил бложик и мне хотца отвлечься
<Amblnb> Всем привет. ОСь 12.04 При активации связки ключейзависает Хром. Что можно сделать с этим?
<Sergey_IT> завис - убить
<Amblnb> Sergey_IT: Но из за этого может блокироватся доступ к системе. Юнити неочень дружелюбна при висящей проге в фокусе.
<Amblnb> При том если не авторизовывать связку ключей, то всё работает.
<artus> ну дык зачем ты ее вообще авторизируеш?
<artus> зачем она тебе вообще здалась то
<Amblnb> Ну она постоянно выскакивает с запросом.
<artus> значит поставить галочку - не юзать и не лезь ко мне больше было не в радость? )
<Amblnb> Вначале просит создатся, потом просит авторизоватся, потом глючит. Её смысл мне неособо понятен.
<Amblnb> Где галку?
<artus> да гдето у нее точно была, видел, потом просто сносил и не заморачивался)
<Sergey_IT> я тоже снес когда-то
<Amblnb> Если можно без неё жить, то то лучше снести.
<Sergey_IT> пароли и ключи - и снеси keyring
<baronos> в помощь seahorse
<artus> baronos, жа они вообще нафиг ненужны
<artus> ни ключи, ни лошади
<baronos> artus: ну там и сделать пустой пароль и все ;)
<baronos> и в топку эти ключи
<Amblnb> Sergey_IT: Оно в составе десятка пакетов
<Amblnb> Ну удалил связку Основная и теперь просит создать новую Дэфаул.
<Amblnb> Никаких галочек не вижу.
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Amblnb> Куда не плюнь требует создать связку ключей, но она глючит. Как избавится от неё?
<baronos> поставь пустой пароль на неё
<Amblnb> baronos: B ,eltn fdnjvfnbxtcrb fdnjhbpjdsdfnm&
<Amblnb> И будет автоматически авторизовывать?
<baronos> Пароли и ключи - Контекстное меню на связке - Изменить пароль и ставь пустой и все
<baronos> да будет автоматом все
<artus> в чем вы там авторизируетесь прям что не обойтись никак без этих приблуд?
<Amblnb> baronos: Но у меня была проблема, когда я авторизовую связку глючит браузер. Иногда доходит до того что система не реагирует вовсе.
<baronos> artus: да из-за авторизаций аккаунтов например, хром просит связку ключей. так же порсит её и эмпати и так далее. это появляется когда стоит связка ключей и автоматический вход в систему
<Amblnb> artus: Попробовал установить убунту один, требует связку. Попробовал Гталк подключить, та же фигня.
<artus> Amblnb, у меня связок нет и никто ничего не просит
<Amblnb> Хром тоже при включении её просит.
<baronos> Amblnb: сделай то что я сказал раз тебя напрягает вводить пароль. или сделай вход в систему с запросом пароля
<artus> как бе все аки авторизируютцо софтовыми авторизировалками, нафиг этот костыль - непонятно
<Amblnb> baronos: Проблема в том, что после ввода пароля появляются лаги, а не в напряге его вводить.
<baronos> artus: у тебя в систему заходит после того как ты введешь пароль. а если поставить автоматический вход в систему, будет просить праоль.
<artus> baronos, внезапно, автовход и ничего не просит )
<baronos> Amblnb: поставь пустой пароль
<baronos> artus: у меня всегда просит.
<Amblnb> baronos: И лаги будут со старта системы? ))
<baronos> Amblnb: не будет лагов, недолжно.
<baronos> artus: у меня просит на всех дистрах :)
<Amblnb> baronos: Но а почему при вводе пароля они есть? А если пароля небудет, тоесть будет автовход, то лагов нестанет?
<baronos> Amblnb: что тебе мешает проверить?
<artus> baronos, у меня уже года 2 как непросить никто ни о чем)) с тех пор как я перестал потакать дурацкой привычке врубать эти кейринги и остальной бред)
<baronos> ну или сделай вход в систему с запросом пароля
<Amblnb> baronos: Возможная необходимость лечить систему.
<baronos> artus: ну я её отключаю когда делаю автоматический вход в систему. а с вводом пароля он у меня не просит ключей. так что я не парюсь ;)
<artus> да кто у вас там ключи то проситт
<baronos> artus: seahorse
<artus> а он тебе зачем?
<Amblnb> artus: Короче у тебя всё ок, а у меня система свежая и ненастроеная.
<Amblnb> baronos: Хорошо, как лучше обозвать связку?
<Sergey_IT> так настрой, хрома поставил, а говоришь свежая
<artus> baronos, в качестве запоминалки я еще понимаю ластпас, остальное то зачем? пасы к аккам итак прекрасно хранятцо в емпатях и иже с ними
<Amblnb> Sergey_IT: Ну проги то я уже ставил и локализацию делал, но не решил все проблемы, что разрабы натыкали.
<Sergey_IT> так это и раньше было
<Amblnb> И работало без лагов.
<baronos> artus: еще ращ объясняю. Не знаю как крысе, может она святая :) Но на всех дистрах с гномом и убунту с юнити, если ставить авто вход то он будет просить связку ключей при включеных аккаунтах для эмпати или хрома. А если стоит вход с
<baronos> пароля то он не просит связку ключей. отключить её можно, поставить пустой пароль в связке ключей.
<Sergey_IT> может в хроме проблема
<Amblnb> Может, но на старой ОСи всё ОК с этим.
<baronos> хром можно запустить без проверки связки ключей. только надо гуглить с каким ключом его запускать надо
<artus> baronos, я на гномах и убунтах на первый вопрос кейрингов кричал все в лес и чтоб я тя не видел и фсе, после этого невидел )
<baronos> artus: потому что ты дал ему пустой пароль ;)
<artus> baronos, неть, я сказал тчо в услуггах не нуждаюсь
<baronos> artus: ну ты ему сказал отмена и он это воспринял как пустой пароль :S
<baronos> :D
<Sergey_IT> а я не помню - отключал и все
<artus> baronos, вот только не говори тчо ты тоже упоролся как рейден, тот мне долго доказывал что хром настроки в дконфе хранит, ты тут про невозможнось работы хрома без ключей начинаеш )
<Sergey_IT> когда ОС раз в 2 года ставишь, мелочи не запоминаются (
<artus> baronos, да меня не волновало че он воспринял то)
<artus> вобщем выпилить этих лошадей и будет счастье
<artus> baronos, хотя кейринг в крысе есть, но чето он как то не показываетцо даже)
<baronos> вот так можно запустить и просить не должен google-chrome --password-store=basic %U
<baronos> artus: вспонил сайтик http://peter.sh/experiments/chromium-command-line-switches/
<focusn1k> а в дом-2 это же все не по настоящему или реально есть такие обезьяны?
<artus> а кого здесь волнуют какие то дома  ?
<Amblnb> Ну вот, опять всё заглючило.
<Amblnb> Неподходит пустой пароль.
<Amblnb> У меня вся система затемнилась, говоря об висяке.
<focusn1k> it's linux, Luke
<artus> дык может имеет смысл косяки лечить а не фигней страдать? )
<Amblnb> Например уничтожить глюченую систему связок )
<Amblnb> И ещё при глюке юнитовское меню виснит на хроме. Получается выйти из хрома в другое приложение невозможно, пока не закроешь как-то хром.
<Sergey_IT> Amblnb, 13.04?
<Amblnb> 12,04
<Sergey_IT> после чего началось?
<Amblnb> После авторизации в связке ключей.
<Amblnb> До авторизации всё пучком.
<Sergey_IT> то есть сразу после установки дистра?
<Amblnb> Тоесть после того как появился запрос на создание общей связки ключей и последущей авторизации в нихпо запросу.
<Sergey_IT> в какой проге?
<Amblnb> Запуская хром всё начинает глючить. Но если отменить авторизацию, то всё нормально.
<Sergey_IT> откуда хром ставил?
<Amblnb> С репов.
<Sergey_IT> в репах хрома нет
<Amblnb> Вначале с бунтовского хранилища, потом через твеак добавил ланчпад.
<_d4vid> хай алл
<Amblnb> Ну значит хромиум. Результат индентичный.
<Amblnb> Наверно мне надо перезайти, а то система досих пол лагает. Хотя ключи опять удалил.
<_d4vid> re all
<Amblnb> _d4vid: Перевсё-первсё.
<Sergey_IT> Amblnb, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=53438.msg399418#msg399418
<Amblnb> Sergey_IT: Ну я туда уже много рас залазил.
<Sergey_IT> значит что то сломал
<Amblnb> Sergey_IT: Посути я туда залазию чтоб посмотреть ключи, но есть ещё каталог ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<Amblnb> Где эти ключи можно удалить.
<Amblnb> И что можно сломать на свежепоставленой ОСи? Яж не колупался в конфигах во время процесса установки.
<Sergey_IT> это тебе виднее...
<Sergey_IT> на 4 компаах 12.04 - таких проблем не было (хромиума нигде нет)
<Amblnb> Ну а хром есть?
<Sergey_IT> нет, и локализации нет
<Amblnb> Не ну я несомневаюсь, а узколобости разработчиков, которые работают только на сшп, но не всеж пользователи думают как разрабы и пользуются своими настройками и локализациями.
<Amblnb> Значит проблема должна быть у кого-то ещё.
<Sergey_IT> Amblnb, спроси на форуме, только подробнее, а то получается, что ничего не делал, а такая проблема
<Sergey_IT> я не помню последнее время таких проблем на форуме
<Amblnb> В том то и дело, что делал лиш связку ключей при запросе. и отакое в итоге.
<Amblnb> Может на 13.04 перейти и надеятся на лучшее.
<Sergey_IT> с таким подходом лучше не надо
<Amblnb> Плюс у меня не современный ПК с и7 и титаном. Мож дело в несовместимости чего-то.
<Sergey_IT> Amblnb, у меня тоже все старые
<baronos> угу хром требует и7 кор, 8г озу, 512мб нвидиа и 256 гигов свободного места :D
<Amblnb> Ну явас скрипт в Г+ и современный флэш их полюбому требуют..
<artus> г+ ненужен
<Amblnb> Тем более с такими апетитами.
<Sergey_IT>  Amblnb, а почему проблема "должна быть у кого то еще"?
<Amblnb> Sergey_IT: Ну ошибки не безконечны, условия тоже. Поэтому всё повторяется несколько раз.
<Sergey_IT> не всё - собственные ошибки часто индивидуальны
<Amblnb> Это если б я колупался в системе.
<Sergey_IT>  Amblnb, какие у тебя файлы лежат в /home/tsi/.gnome2
<Amblnb> Каталоги кейринг и найтилус-скрипт
<artus> шел 3й день ...
<Sergey_IT>  Amblnb, а здесь /home/tsi/.gnome2/keyrings
<Amblnb> Дэфаулт, Логин.кейринг, Юзверь.кейторэ - латиницей.
<Amblnb> Связку ключей удалил.Но первая называлась Основная.кейринг
<Sergey_IT> а у меня дефолт нет
<Amblnb> Ну можно её удалить, там пишется имя основной связки ключей.
<focusn1k> не знал что под винду есть кеды оО
<Amblnb> focusn1k: Может тема для кед Винда?
<Amblnb> Или китайцы выпустили обувь
<focusn1k> http://windows.kde.org/
<focusn1k> The KDE on Windows Initiative is an ongoing project to port the KDE applications to MS Windows. Currently supported versions of Windows are XP, Vista and 7.
<c5h12> всем здорово, надеюсь, кириллицу мою видно?
<baronos> ??? ???
<Amblnb> Смотря кому.
 * c5h12 , которого Unity заколебал тормозами, временно сидит в SliTaz
<c5h12> офигенно, хоть и не убунту :)
<c5h12> пострадаю красноглазием немного, присмотрюсь к этому дистрибу
<c5h12> всем хорошего дня
<baronos> дык это гном фаллбек обычный
<baronos> тогда бы уж на солусОС пошел.
<c5h12> там лхде
<c5h12> 35 метров дистриб, гном не поместится
<baronos> мда
<baronos> наркоманы
<Sergey_IT> а чего он хотел сказать? (
<Amblnb> А он писал ))
<baronos> что юнити отстой, а он ушел на что то там непонятное. с образом на 35мб. только понять немогу нафига?
<Michael72> создаётся печатление, что у меня не полностью установлена справочная система. Как её установить полностью?
<baronos> гугл лучший справочник ;)
<Michael72> В справке по программе "Словарь" нажал на одну ссылку и получил сообщение об ошибке: Документ не найденURI "help:gnome-feedback/index" указывает на несуществующую страницу
<Michael72> Мне нужно найти службу поддержки программы gnome-dictionary
<Sergey_IT> в гугле быстрее
<baronos> умвр
<Sergey_IT> Michael72, man gnome-dictionary
<corehook> кто в курсе куда надо вписать логин\пароль от git
<corehook> чтобы не вводить каждый раз при git pull'е
<_d4vid> my desk http://uh.cx/byci5
<corehook> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6443/112446145.21/0_aa8ec_2b89f93d_orig
<corehook> my desk
<artus> путя в линухе? оужс
<corehook> ну да, я ещё office через wine Запускаю и сначало
<corehook> ставлю шрифты чтобы винду напоминало
<artus> зачем? в венде же строемные шрифты же
<corehook> мог
<corehook> омг
<artus> не, ну если в ней сидеть постоянно то может и кажутцо адекватными, но когда садишся за нее раз в пол года-год - моск взрываетцо от вырвиглазности)
<artus> видать все дело в привычке и фломастерах
<iFalkorr> чечекакче
<artus> извращенци понабигали :D
<iFalkorr> быват
<Sergey_IT> о, главные нарушители появились
<iFalkorr> че эт мы нарушители?
<andrex> угу.
<baronos> то нет никого, то скажешь, чот "они" нарушители, сразу повылазят :)
<andrex> baronos, а ты ваще гад), спал там у ся :D
<artus> проснулся флудятор от бд и сразу всех раскрыл
<baronos> andrex: :P
<iFalkorr> baronos: нам нужен 3 и 4 чел в л4д2
<iFalkorr> мы слишком слабы на эксперте
<baronos> не охото че то играть. жарко(
<andrex> baronos, дуй ко мне, у меня холодно, я даже простыл маленько
<Sergey_IT> iFalkorr, а кто русский искажает? )
<Sergey_IT> andrex, третий нужен?
<andrex> нужен и 4 тый тоже
<andrex> а то нас кушают за милу душу
<andrex> ну хотябы 3 тий уже хорошо будет
<iFalkorr> вово. третий и четвертый
<iFalkorr> и мона в бой:)
<andrex> 2 миссии прошли какимто макаром а на третей зубки обломали
<iFalkorr> тащемта мы ток одну прошли. вторую нас у самого конца убило. почти у конца
<iFalkorr> там у магаза с колой
<andrex> аа
<andrex> а мне чет показалось 2)
<andrex> ну ща передохнем и может опять до магаза жойдем
<andrex> д
<Sergey_IT> andrex, да я про подлечиться )
<_d4vid> вы как задроты прям..
<_d4vid> что вы бы делали без валве
<_d4vid> =)
<iFalkorr> играли бы в чет другое
<_d4vid> в тетрис?
<iFalkorr> а кроме тетриса все игры сделала вальва?
<andrex> Sergey_IT, подлечиться ненадо.
<_d4vid> я тоже задрот гг
<iFalkorr> у  тя л4д2 есть?
<_d4vid> ну да
<iFalkorr> в стиме?
<_d4vid> куплен за копейки на плати)
<_d4vid> ну да)
<iFalkorr> атлично. добавляйся ка ты в товарищи там
<_d4vid> у меня она ешо не скачалас..
<_d4vid> и говорят багов много в игре..
<andrex> ну емае, а где ты раньше то был
<iFalkorr> так ты пока добавься
<_d4vid> к кому?
<iFalkorr> для начала ко мне
<iFalkorr> ник у мну тотже
<_d4vid> скай-фалкор?
<iFalkorr> iFalkorr
<_d4vid> ок
<Sergey_IT> еще один пропал (
<andrex> Sergey_IT, мы его вернем потом, может быть)
<_d4vid> всё Мистер Фалкорр ^^
<iFalkorr> маруся? Оо
<_d4vid> не пугайтес что ник у меня бабский
<_d4vid> ну да)
<iFalkorr> гумилева?
<Sergey_IT> andrex, боюсь, что возвращать нечего будет (
<_d4vid> незнаю
<_d4vid> как докачаю в бой..
<_d4vid> =)
<_d4vid> ну как там с багами в игре?
<_d4vid> пишут что текстурами не то.. ну бета понятно
<_d4vid> и вылеты
<iFalkorr> ну хз. у мня все нормально
<_d4vid> а ок
<iFalkorr> правда под виндами оно никогда не было проблемами:)
<_d4vid> ну зато на линуксе фпс болше ^^
<iFalkorr> нууу у мну при максимальных настройках и сглаживаниях не тормозит. так что мне без разницы:)
<iFalkorr> ноут же целых 18590 стоил
<_d4vid> алиенваре?
<iFalkorr> не. те стоят гораздо больше
<iFalkorr> mecer jw6
<Sergey_IT> меряться начинаете?
<_d4vid> у меня стационар..
<iFalkorr> простой южноафриканский ноут:)
<_d4vid> ати 7970 амд 1050т х6 .. мне хватает для игр)
<iFalkorr> geforce gt640m
<iFalkorr> мне тож хватат
<iFalkorr> 21 мулюметр толщиной ноут:)
<_d4vid> оО
<iFalkorr> ультрабук
<_d4vid> ссд?
<iFalkorr> msata ssd 30гб + 750гб обычного жесткого
<Sergey_IT> главное - хорошее кресло иметь)
<_d4vid> < ссд 128гб + 500 гб хдд
<_d4vid> 96 %
<_d4vid> у меня ошибка при старте валве какаято..
<_d4vid> что то там с дровами ати
<_d4vid> наверное то что не с реп..
<_d4vid> :)
<Sergey_IT> ати тебя спасет от игровой зависимости
<_d4vid> да я независим ..
<_d4vid> вот в свои 16 был задротом.. ну ша возраст другой
<_d4vid> помню по ланпарти ездил с другом)
<_d4vid> в кваку резалис и проном обменивалис .. 200 человек в зале
<_d4vid> такое детство задрота.. звали в лигу и ша зовут .. но я уже отвык и времени нет. с нуля начинат не охото)
<_d4vid> шутмания заменила кваку ..
<_d4vid> но игра мне не нравится..
<corehook> рельсы такая убогая хуета
<corehook> блядь
<corehook> извините
<corehook> надо было выговориться
<_d4vid> раби рейлс?
<corehook> да
<corehook> 1. поднял бд под приложение
<corehook> 2. слил сорцы с гита
<corehook> 3. настроить config/database.yml
<corehook> и валяться ошибки при db:migrate
<_d4vid> тебе на канал раби
<_d4vid> или гугл
<andrex> @kban corehook 3600 бог простит, через час
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> андрекс поднялся до акксес листа?
<_d4vid> крут крут
<_d4vid> =)
<_d4vid> один рейден добрый .. как я помню
<andrex> он не обрый, ему пофиг
<_d4vid> хм
<andrex> его в в опы рандомно ваще занесли помоему, если память мне не изменяет
<_d4vid> поле чудес?
<_d4vid> =)
<_d4vid> Мистер Фалкорр .. ну что побегаем?
<_d4vid> ёр видеокард нот суппортед
<_d4vid> лол
<_d4vid> чудеса стима
<andrex> да помоему и с этой ошибкой работает
<andrex> из xswat поддериживаются, правда насчет ати незнаю, но я отуда не ставил
<Michael72> никак не могу запустить KMail после обновления до 13.04. Можно ли как-то всю почту, которая у KMail импортировать в Evolution?
<baronos> Michael72: гуглить пробовал? http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?/topic/32660-migration-from-kmail-to-evolution-solved/ http://eyemeansit.wordpress.com/2011/03/03/migrating-from-kmail-to-evolution-or-thunderbird/
<baronos> и еще сотни тысяч ссылок
<Sergey_IT> http://plug-and-pray.blogspot.ru/2009/05/migrating-from-kmail-to-evolution.html
<_d4vid> неа.. не пашет стим с ати
<andrex> винда тебя спасет, атишечный ты наш)
<_d4vid> у меня другие игры пашут на ура)
<_d4vid> даже под вайном..
<andrex> пускай стим под вайном
<_d4vid> такчто не в дровах дело..
<andrex> просто клиент недопиленый
<_d4vid> тоже блин век 64бит а они клиент под 32 точат.
<_d4vid> я про глх рендеринг..
<baronos> отмазался, что б не играть :D
<_d4vid> может дело в л2д4
<_d4vid> попробую портал запустит
<_d4vid> неа портал таже ошибка
<_d4vid> жопа а не клиент..
<andrex> видяшка у тя такая)
<focusn1k> andrex << Не произноси имени Господа, Бога твоего, напрасно; ибо не оставит Господь без наказания того, кто употребляет имя Его напрасно.
<andrex> а я атеист, мне всеравно)
<_d4vid> андрекс не правда .. клиент жопастый ати тут непричём.
<andrex> ну как знаешь
<baronos> на нетбуке ати и стим и убунту жили не тужили. дрова ставил через sgfxi. так что не в клиенте дело
<_d4vid> баранос у меня всё работает на ура кроме стима
<_d4vid> кернел последний как и дрова
<_d4vid> PROBLEM: You appear to have OpenGL 1.4.0, but we need at least 2.0.0!
<_d4vid> vot ono chto)
<_d4vid> ёпрст..
<[Raiden]> чего за железо?
<_d4vid> ати 7970 кернел 3.8.12
<_d4vid> дрова последние
<[Raiden]> значит дрова стоят неверно
<[Raiden]> 4.2 огл оно поддерживает и огл es 2.0
<_d4vid> как неверно?
<[Raiden]> Ну откуда я знаю.
<_d4vid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5654705/
<[Raiden]> тогда вроде верно )
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> но стим не видет их
<_d4vid> считывает с меса 386
<[Raiden]> какое-нить хавту почитай
<_d4vid> нашёл .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/260813/trying-to-install-steam-error-you-are-missing-the-following-32-bit-libraries-a/288855#288855
<_d4vid> =)
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> и никаких ошибок при старте ..
<_d4vid> В 2013 году патентные соглашения с производителями Android-устройств могут принести Microsoft 3.4 млрд долларов
<_d4vid> вот твари
<[Raiden]> ну да, фактически на столько обеднеют пользователи смартфонов не получив ничего
<_d4vid> кстати кто ползуется иксчат советую перейти на хексчат форк иксчата)
<[Raiden]> ох, даже это форкнулось.
<_d4vid> ну да
<_d4vid> в 2009ом иксчат перестал проявлят признаки жизни.. и ребята взялис за него)
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> Пользователям квирка советую квирк ))
<artus> зачем когда есть вичат? )
<_d4vid> пару полезных плагинов прикрутили + обработка пару функций
<artus> 100500 полезных плагинов )
<_d4vid> переводчик встренный ест?
<artus> был вроде даже
<safinaskar> всем привет
<artus> _d4vid, есть
<_d4vid> тоже самое с иксчат .. был пока гугл не прикрыл лавку
<artus> _d4vid, http://weechat.org/scripts/source/translate.py.html/
<_d4vid> толко апи ключ сделали платным.. уроды
<_d4vid> тоест сервис
<_d4vid> тепер жду пока перепишут его под бинг
<_d4vid> предложил на оф. канале .. те начали отмахивается типа переводчики гавно ползы никакой.. легче язык выучит и тд.. я обозвал их егоистами и вышел)
<_d4vid> кто в питоне разбирается?
<artus> _d4vid, /translate ru_en мой дом моя крепость | My home is my castle
<artus> у меня работает если че )))
<_d4vid> без апи ключа?
<artus> ну ток что проверил
<_d4vid> вроде не работал у меня.
<artus> это в ваших иксчатах может не работает :D а вичат сила
<artus> надыть будет поправить дефолт с fr_en на русиш ен , но потом, если не забуду)
<_d4vid> тот который у меня он переводит текст участников канала .. например если реч на английском то он автоматом через плагин выдаёт на русскую
<_d4vid> вот прелест плагина)
<_d4vid> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26715415/translator.py вот загляни..
<_d4vid> мне консолные клиенты не нравятся тем что например переключат между каналами и серверами не удобно.. мне мышкой кликнут быстрее чем комбинацией клавы
<artus> почему не удобно? тут даже удобно сортировать буферы
<artus> и сплитить экран если надо
<_d4vid> ну незнаю не моё ..
<artus> не, иногда тоже хочетцо мушой прокручивать канал, когда лень к клавиатуре тянутцо, но если уже руки на ней то смысла тянутцо за мышой мало )
<artus> вобщем дело привычки) мне тоже было первый день в нем грустно) но сейчас как то от других плююсь (
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> тоже самое у меня .. привычка..
<artus> ну удобно когда коткеем у тебя фрубаетцо фильтр на всякие джоины , отрубаютцо левые свистелки, и вообще )
<iFalkorr> о чем биш я?
<artus> это как переключение раскладки по капсу, пару дней перетерпеть надо) а потом понимаеш вроде что удобнее то и не придумать  )
<iFalkorr> artus: аминь, братка
<iFalkorr> так. чтоб такого из инди рока послушать
<iFalkorr> есть идеи?
<_d4vid> может когда убунта на свои пакеты перейдёт тогда я попрашаюс с нею и начну жизн заного пока незнаю за какой осю)
<artus> а в конце останетцо дебьян :D
<_d4vid> ну да
<artus> хотя все это фломастеры )
<_d4vid> ну что за фигня
<_d4vid> перестал скайп запускатся :(
<_d4vid> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<_d4vid> аааа
<_d4vid> что то я начудил с глх 386 пакетом
<_d4vid> )
<_d4vid> реинсталл помог
<_d4vid> http://www.yapfiles.ru/show/613287/fef3c0ee9d6848c9d567a9b03402207c.flv.html хаха
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: рекоменду. посмотреть  опенсусе , как альтернативу. На всякий пожарный случай )
<[Raiden]> ую*
<[Raiden]> Хотя идею 1клик пакетов я поддерживаю.
<[Raiden]> по сути линукс - кладезь устаревших идей. Пакетная система и зависимости - имеет минусов не меньше или больше чем плюсов.
<_d4vid> ну незнаю
<[Raiden]> есть смысл попробовать от этого уйти
<_d4vid> кстати у вас в пропосед скайп ест?
<_d4vid> что то у меня его нет хот и пропосед включён
<baronos> он не там
<baronos> ав партнерахх
<_d4vid> спасибо
<_d4vid> значит после релиза закинули в партнер
<baronos> он всегда там и был
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: пропозед другая тема. У меня кстати оно включено было постоянно. Но чиста в теории это может быть  проблей в плане стабильности.
<[Raiden]> относительно это всё
<_d4vid> ок
<baronos> ага, когда как. однажды ось поломалась :) однажды наоборот все починнила :)
<[Raiden]> что хуже? стабильный пакет , с известным мешающим багом, или  недотестенный пакет с исправленным этим багом, но возможно с другими?
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> дебиан :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<_d4vid> хаха
<_d4vid> дебиан визи?
<[Raiden]> [20:22:59] [Nikss]http://www.linuxfestnorthwest.org/ прикольное лого
<baronos> на самом деле дебиан отличный дистр. на джейсси обновился и нормуль)))
<_d4vid> я нашёл ешо легче способ
<_d4vid> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/fglrx/libGL.so.1 steam
<_d4vid> ивсё
<_d4vid> ша стартуп скриптик и все дела)
<[Raiden]> мои поздравления
<_d4vid> спасибо
<[Raiden]> в линуксе часто надо пройти уровень по запуску игры,  чего пользователи виндовс лишены.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Там правда бывает игра в подбор no dvd и т.д.
<baronos> нулевой квест типа))
<[Raiden]> ага
<_d4vid> супер всё играется..
<_d4vid> Фалкорр тут?
<_d4vid> Рейден ты в игры не играеш?
<[Raiden]> редко.  Стим на линукс не ставил.
<[Raiden]> зимой может быть )
<_d4vid> ясно)
<_d4vid> андрекс у тебя в игре тоже всё серое?
<_d4vid> или карта такая или игра сама серая..
<_d4vid> я так понял ето типа ноч..
<andrex> неа серое тока когды уже торчит от ранений
<_d4vid> yo
<_d4vid> artus, покажи свой башрц
<_d4vid> помню ты привязывал разные команды
<_d4vid> кому то показывал .. не помню кому.
<artus> у меня яыр
<artus> *zsh
<baronos> artus: яыр то лучше))
<artus> ну дык
<Sergey_IT>  вот уже и "покажи" пошло - опять меряются (
<baronos> _d4vid: это же алиасы он показывал, там можешь сам натыкать каких хошь.
<_d4vid> а ок
<artus> _d4vid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5655403/
<baronos> artus: аж страшно спросить alias -g   C='***/*.([chly]|[ch]pp|[ch]xx|C)' :D
<_d4vid> артус спасибо ..
<artus> да незачто
<artus> baronos, непомню :D
<Sergey_IT> baronos, меньше знаешь - лучше спишь
<baronos> Sergey_IT: истинно верно :)
<artus> чето после сплита все меньше народу возвращаетцо :D
<Sergey_IT> душу видеть продают
<Sergey_IT> видать
<artus> угу, очередная жатва прошла, и лиш самые чистые помыслами и стойкие духом остались
<focusn1k> уж чего мне не хватает на убунте так это стабильного explorer.exe
<artus> чето этот фокусник какой то неправельный бот
<Sergey_IT> багливый
<focusn1k> жэстачайщэ забанить на час!
<artus> @kban focusn1k 3600 любой каприз :)
<artus> пота потеряли :D
<focusn1k> тьфу, чуть сердце не стало как эти символы увидел, не шути так
<artus> да я не шутил, те повезло что бота потерялся :D
<Sergey_IT> штаны поменяй )
<artus> Sergey_IT, по ходу бот тож обиделся и бросил нас :D
<baronos> artus: анархия :D
<Sergey_IT> демократия!
<Sergey_IT> теперь можно спокойно об убунте поговорить
<artus> хыы
<focusn1k> плутократия
<focusn1k> artus << я передумал если что, ок?
<artus> focusn1k, зря ты мне напомнил, я уже было забыл :D
<artus> ждемс сплита, всегда хотел знать, без кансерв и ваааще расколбасе будет чето работать у опа
<focusn1k> а здесь консерва всегда сидит на каналах?
<[Raiden]> http://tuxradar.com/content/distro-picker-0
<artus> угу
<focusn1k> в одной сети ее вообще не видно, у пользователей +v +h +o +a +q
<focusn1k> непривычно здесь :)
<artus> ну могу тебе +v дать если хочеш, я не жадный
<focusn1k> ну я уже знаю для чего он используется у вас :)
<artus> да в качестве бантиков используетцо он у нас
<focusn1k> рукалицо
<artus> во
<artus> знать не совсем фриноду поломали
<focusn1k> artus << а выше оператора (@) есть?
<artus> электрик
<focusn1k> &\~
<artus> тушит сразу всех
<focusn1k> ай о чем с тобой разговаривать :(
<[Raiden]> focusn1k: @ показывается  в клиентах на несколько видов опов. Может быть владелец , совладелец, супер оп, оп, а  полуоп уже %
<[Raiden]> ваще клиентов много, бывает иначе. И серверов тоже
<focusn1k> [Raiden] << спасибо. понятно теперь.
<focusn1k> [Raiden] << все же родней ~ +q owner\coowner, & +a administrator,  @ +o operator, % +h half-operator, + +v voice
<mdma> может кто подскажет, если в VLC плеере включить стороннюю обложку то сам плеер невозможно частично сдвинуть за пределы экрана как любое другое окно
<mdma> DE - кеды
<[Raiden]> надо будет попробовать
<artus> синий
<[Raiden]> спать пора
<Sergey_IT> райдена синим напугали )
<_d4vid> :)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-12
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> пинг
<tagezi> а, ну да, артус не ответит )
<focusn1k> кто с plati.ru работает, администрация там вообще по выходным отвечает?
<tagezi> focusn1k: ты каналом не ошибся?)
<focusn1k> tagezi << ошибся
<andrex> артус, куды убунтухелпа дел, злодей? :D
<tagezi> артус захватил канал )
<focusn1k> артус, ты лапочка
<tagezi> andrex: чо вера с фринодом было?
<tagezi> вчера*
<andrex> ддосили его
<tagezi> понятно.. во людям делать нечего
<tagezi> ну, наверное бот вышел и зайти не смог.. нужно включить его значит
<tagezi> нада найти включателя =)
<tagezi> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0512/h_1368343331_9855354_bcd953f3da.png
<iFalkorr> чечекакче
<iFalkorr> таааакс. оставил вас на пять минут
<andrex> кого чего?
<iFalkorr> куда бота дели?
<andrex> а фз
<andrex> у артуса спроси
<andrex> я отвалился, привалился а бота нет
<iFalkorr> irc чет последний год колбасит слишком. надо искать другой способ коллаборироваться
<andrex> свой сервак поднимать
<iFalkorr> мож г+?
<iFalkorr> г+ мессенджер на андройде:) там конфы:)
<iFalkorr> а как объединят все сервисы - так и в гтолке будут:)
<iFalkorr> у кота кожанный нос:)
<andrex> ))
<andrex> это был не я...
 * andrex убрег в гамазинку
<iFalkorr> mva: не хулигань. у нас бота нет.
<iFalkorr> ктот должен сидеть в шляпе
<mva> консервы мало?
<mva> ;)
<iFalkorr> очень, учитывая ее беспомощьность
<mva> почему беспомощность? :)
<iFalkorr> и ваще. ты тут был. куда бот пропал?
<mva> у меня part'ы/quit'ы отключены
<mva> но вангую, что отвалился по нетсплиту
<mva> 2013-05-11 22:22:50     <--     ubuntuhelp (~ubuntuhel@unaffiliated/a4tech/bot/ubuntuhelp) has quit (*.net *.split)
<mva> вчера ещё
<mva> остался на американской половине, походу :)
<iFalkorr> о как оно.и много там еще было на сплите людей?
<mva> прилично
<iFalkorr> одна польза - с ними райдена отвалило:)
<mva> блин
<mva> гадский гитхаб
<mva> взял и поломался когда не надо
<focusn1k> не добавляет проказница http://vk.com/sashagrey а я ведь большой ее фанат и все фильмы с ее участием наизусть помню
<focusn1k> кстати пересобрал ядро, стартует довольно быстро убунта
<tagezi> focusn1k: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0512/h_1368347429_4078570_3e46b4fe2d.png
<tagezi> в контакте зло
<snql> нонейм браузеры еще большее зло )
<mva> с чего бы?
<mva> если браузер выполняет свою функцию, показывать то, что наразмечено в html — он добро
<snql> с ними проблем много, особенно на хромиуме
<snql> дополнения ведут себя непредсказуемо, а их переписал довольно много
<mva> это проблемы не браузера, а говнокодеров
<iFalkorr> ага. говнокодеров браузера
<mva> так вот, а вот редиректить на хрен пойми какую заглушку при выключенном яваскрипте - это пидорство
<mva> iFalkorr: не только
<iFalkorr> mva: это не пидорство. это рашен бизЬнесь модел
<mva> ещё говнокодеров дополнений и говнокодеров сайтов
<tagezi> snql: это не нонейм браузер, это контакт блокирует
<snql> ну сайт на ajax полностью, чего лезть то с выключенным javascript
<mva> 1) он не на ajax
<mva> *не полностью, at least
<mva> 2) он таки прогружается, но потом редиректит
<snql> не редиректит а выполняется блок <noscript>
<mva> в котором редирект
<snql> хм
<mva> тем не менее, если сайт не работает в текстовом браузере типа lynx, то сайт — говно
<mva> это аксиома, которую поддерживает W3C
<tagezi> +1
<iFalkorr> если автомобиль не имеет педальной тяги в комплект к ДВЗ - этот автомобиль гавно
<iFalkorr> это аксиома
<iFalkorr> :)
<tagezi> создатели сайта думают только о себе )
<snql> если бы все думали так как создатели этого сайта то мир изменился бы к лучшему
<tagezi> если бы все думали как создатели вконтакте, мир бы давно уже рухнул бы
<iFalkorr> если бы все думали - мир был бы лучше
<iFalkorr> вот правильное утверждение
<snql> не рухнул бы, но я удивляюсь как он сам по себе еще не рухнул
<snql> а ребята предлагают оригинальные идеи, которые остальные копируют даже не задумываясь
<iFalkorr> тобиш ты утверждаешь, что вконтакт все придумал сам и первым?
<mva> snql: ЩТО
<mva>  <snql> | а ребята предлагают оригинальные идеи, которые остальные копируют даже не задумываясь
<mva> ЩЩЩЩЩЩЩЩТТТТТТТТТТТТТТТООООООООООООООООООООО????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????
<snql> нет, не первыми, но команда у дурова что надо
<mva> команда у дурова — макаки криворукие
<artus> чезакипиш? mva че дропаеш? ))
<mva> и хомо маркетоидус
<mva> (макаки - это я про тех, кто пишет на PHP)
<mva> да и админы у него тоже тормоза и криворуки
<mva> но программисты — куда более
<snql> если макаки, то где-то тру кодеры должны были сделать лучше? где это "где-то"?
<mva> при всём этом — сам дуров - преступник
<mva> а сам контакт — клон фейсбука
<mva> snql: нет, не "где это то, что лучше"
<artus> и вааще массоны во всем виноваты :D
<mva> если ты не видишь того, что лучше — это НЕ ПОВОД ЖРАТЬ ГОВНО
<mva> запомни это
<snql> ну так покажи мне это
<mva> то, что в обозримой близости нет лучшего аналога — не оправдание поедания говна
<mva> а так — оригинал (фейсбук то бишь) и то лучше будет
<mva> хотя и у него свои недостатки
<mva> но vk - даже рядом не достоин встать
<snql> Победное шествие по Интернету социальные сети начали в 1995 году с американского портала Classmates.com
<snql> фейсбук, ага
<snql> ерунда ваш фейсбук
<Romul> всем привет
<mva> хватит оффтопить, вообще
<mva> жалко, зачинщик ушёл
<mva> тоже получил бы медаль
<Sergey_IT> O_o
<snql> себе войс поставь умник
<mva> алсо
<snql> я так адекватной точки зрения и не увидел, вк гг и все :)
<snql> ладно, нервные клетки не восстанавливаются
<snql> бог с ним
<Romul> как сменить всем текстовым файлам
<Romul>  кодировку
<mva> нет понятия "сменить кодировку"
<mva> есть понятие "перекодировать"
<snql> mva << ну ответь, что ты киками бросаешься
<mva> при этом, для данного процесса ты должен знать исходную кодировку и кодировку назначения
<mva> иначе - возможны ложные срабатывания
<mva> snql: в кике написана моя точка зрения на возникшую ситуацию. Прекращай оффтоп. Полностью. Точка.
<snql> а в личке расскажешь?
<Romul> какие ложные срабатывания
<mva> по крайней мере, до тех пор, пока на повестке стоит вопрос от Romul
<mva> Romul: например, ошибочные перекодирования
<baronos> шо за наркоманы?
<baronos> тю, не сюда
<artus> mva, к чему сии разглагольствования ? ткнуть в чтение мана по iconv не вариант?
<mva> artus: ну, я пока что пытаюсь по-доброму :)
<mva> в ман ткнуть - всегда время есть
<artus> да он узе завис и забыл зачем приходил )
<mva> lol
<mva> как в воду глядел
<iFalkorr> mva: видишь? напугал челвоека
<mva> алсо, товарищи
<mva> нам надо отправить лазутчика на американскую половину нетсплита
<mva> и позвать людей оттуда
<artus> кстати что там в глобальных нотисах вещали то?
<mva> я уже забыл на каком канале я был когда его получал
<andrex> а куда он приконектен то? убунту хелп высмыле.
<mva> но что-то в обычном стиле "у нас тут проблемы, но мы живы, летайте нашими нетсплитами"
<artus> дык на том берегу по ходу ток бот остался и еще кието недоботы
<artus> ну я помню последнее - мы пошли пить кофе - но потом пааалюбому все починим :)
<andrex> да потом в нотисах про сервисы говорили, что рухнут они, потом сказали что починили, а сервак отсплитился по какимто другим причинам, походу за ддосили а админ спит
<snql> кому потребовалось бы ддосить вымирающую сеть на устаревшем протоколе
<snql> похоже кто-то решил пошутить 8)
<iFalkorr> они как роснадзор же
<iFalkorr> ддосят сервак, на котормо крутится чтот важное
<iFalkorr> и помимо него там сервак ирки
<iFalkorr> ип один - сайтов много
<mva> iFalkorr близок к истине, хоть и не совсем так
<Romul> уточню вопрос во всех текстовых файлах нужно изменить кодировку  чтобы они стали нечитабельны
<Sergey_IT> скоро все рухнет - идет глобальное переполнение софта багами и ненужной функциональностью
<artus> mva, ану прекращай ддос :D
<artus> Romul, iconv в руки в вперед
<Romul>  artus а подробнее
<andrex> man iconv
<artus> а подробнее в манах iconv grep cat mv cp и других )
<snql> а я все чаще замечаю что как будто маны кто-то подменил, о ясном тексте не мечтаю, гугол мне все хелпы заменил
<Romul> всё понял.  только как правильно  всё сделать
 * mva привёл бота
<Sergey_IT> Romul, если скучно - man iconv_open - и вперед
<mva> раз никто не в силах больше
<iFalkorr> всем лень. это не форт нокс сетаки
<andrex> enconv -L ru -x UTF-8 *.txt
<mva> andrex: ему наоборот надо
<mva> чтобы оно перестало быть читаемым
<andrex> enconv -L ru -x CP1251 *.txt
<mva> а вообще, вангую ему достаточно будет base64
<Sergey_IT> Romul, просто, порушишь пару раз систему и научишься
<iFalkorr> mva: а что ты это себя обезвойсил так быстро?:)
<snql> xor будет достаточно от дурака
<mva> Romul: тебе надо обратимо, или нет?
<andrex> iFalkorr, это убунтухелп виноватэ
<andrex> -э
<mva> iFalkorr: по блату :) за то, что бота привёл
<Romul> да обратимо нужно
<snql> xor+base64
<artus> recode cp1251..utf8 *.txt и никаких гвоздей
<mva> snql: xor-то, впринципе, лишний
<mva> хотя...
<artus> так читабельны или нечитабельны, вы запутали
<andrex> artus, да главно коммманду дали пускай поциент сам думает как ему
<Romul> нужно сначала нечибельный  а  потом  вернуть как было
<artus> вобщем действие ради действия, без смысла
<artus> Romul, чего ты там вытворяеш то? интерено просто
<Romul> artus легкая месть начальству
<artus> детский сад :)
<andrex> легая месть это все пароли с собой забрать)
<Romul> artus да задолбали просто
<_d4vid> привет народ!
<andrex> или петл в сети
<andrex> ю
<artus> find /path/to/dir -iname '*\.txt' -exec recode cp1251..koi8r {} \;
<artus> _d4vid, дароф
<_d4vid> Ромул не мсти началству.. ненадо.
<_d4vid> остановис пока не поздно..
<artus> угу, я б еще понял слить бухгалтерию налоговикам "D
<Romul> это я уже сделал :-)
<iFalkorr> увальняйся. и иди работать в дворники
<iFalkorr> ты бесполезен с такими детскими амбициями
<Romul> спасибо друг ты умеешь поддержать :-)
<iFalkorr> а правда всегда поддерживает:)
<artus> и ваааще, зобанить тя за нарушение трудового кодекса
<iFalkorr> это уже умышленная порча чужой собственности
<iFalkorr> это уже не административный кодекс
<Sergey_IT> Romul, поменяй работу и не мучайся - оно того не стоит
<iFalkorr> а в зависимости от размера ущерба - может и уголовный быть
<mva> так он мстит за то, что его уволили
<Romul> за это несправедливо будет больничный не оплачивают и отпускные
<iFalkorr> так комиссии по трудовым отношениям придумали для кого?
<artus> mva, уволеный и имеет доступ к файлу? кто то точно деревянный в этой шарашке )
<iFalkorr> или молча гадить лучше, чем законно наказать?
<Romul> меня не уволили
<artus> еще не вечер :D
<mva> так или иначе
<mva> направление подсказали
<mva> mav iconv — для смены кодировки
<Romul> ну у меня в солнечной башкирии уже вечер
<_d4vid> :)
<mva> xor+base64 для больше нечитабельности
<artus> mva, ем уже и готовых решений набросали хоть обконвертся
<mva> так что всё, закрываем тему
<Romul> да спасибо други
<Sergey_IT> Romul, башкирию уже далеко в Сибирь перенесли?
<_d4vid> лол
<artus> Sergey_IT, он типа не палитцо
<Romul> artus догадливый
<_d4vid> Ромул хот бы ип поменял
<_d4vid> тут вед логи пишутся болван
<andrex> _d4vid, чегой, так и не завел л4д2?
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> андрекс завёлся на ура)
<mva> андрекс-то завёлся
<mva> а л4д2 - не факт
<mva> :)
<andrex> весельчак...
<artus> andrex, я ща арму куплю, го в арму :)
<iFalkorr> ну так что?товарисчи?
<iFalkorr> artus: фи. мы л4д2 должны пройти:) это вызов
<andrex> artus, ставить надо...
<_d4vid> андрекс толко вот почемуто я играл в игры было всё серо.. наверное ето было ночю.. или у меня текстуры глючат.
<andrex> artus, скачай за меня)
<andrex> _d4vid, ты бетку линуксовую поставил чтли?
<iFalkorr> таки, товарищи, го струляться
<mva> я, кстати SS3: BFE купил недавно
<_d4vid> андрекс ну в стиме вед и бетка ..
<mva> может в него? :)
<_d4vid> ладно я музон послушаю .. недавно проснулся.. стрелят в зомби ешо не готов)
<andrex> _d4vid, не готов он, а ну быгом, скай ща создаст уже
<andrex> создал
<_d4vid> вы начинайте .. я зайду чут позже..
<andrex> ок
<andrex> skai|offline, нафиг с начала то?
<_d4vid> кому нужны ключи на дота2?
<_d4vid> раздаю бесплатно)
<mva> у меня есть, но оно нинужно
<mva> ибо под венду
<_d4vid> кто нибуд пробывал хайку?
<_d4vid> насколко она стабилна?
<_d4vid> во http://habrahabr.ru/post/179331/
<snql> а консольный калькулятор только через питон?
<snql> или я зря так извращаюсь
<_d4vid> белка ты?
<_d4vid> рису?
<Sergey_IT> snql, чем gcc не устраивает?
<_d4vid> я тебя путаю с тем который путешевствовал по индии и англии)
<snql> Sergey_IT << а как использовать?
<_d4vid> <snql> ты кто?
<snql> _d4vid << человек
<Sergey_IT> snql, руками
<_d4vid> <snql> ))) белка ты?
<snql> Sergey_IT << ты мне предлагаешь писать программу?
<snql> _d4vid << нет
<snql> я ежик
<_d4vid> а ок
<_d4vid> тогда ник похожий
<Sergey_IT> snql, gcc proga.c ; ./a.out
<snql> Sergey_IT << ты наверное не так меня понял. я имею ввиду когда нужно что-то посчитать на калькуляторе, то вызываю питон в консоли и выполняю вычисления типа 1231231242\124121
<snql> зачем мне gcc
<Sergey_IT> snql, текст на будущее останется - модифицировать можно, добавлять всякое, не? ;)
<snql> Sergey_IT << зачем же так извращаться чтобы умножить два числа
<snql> уже проще будет открыть gui-шный калькулятор
<_d4vid> или гугл
<_d4vid> :)
<Sergey_IT> snql, где ты извращение увидел? Вот комп в качестве калькулятора использовать - это извращение
<snql> Sergey_IT << для операции с двум числами писать программу - извращение
<XuMuK> ку3
<Sergey_IT> snql, попробуй в консоли bc или dc
<snql> это чувство когда все собралось с первого раза ^^
<Michael72> мне нужен такой апплет для Gnome, который умеет пастить логи и картинки
<artus> а мне барабан, фломастеры и пионерский горн
<artus> Michael72, https://extensions.gnome.org/ вот меню, выбирай чего жевать
<Sergey_IT> snql, попробовал?
<snql> не, пока под виндой сижу
<snql> гляну, спасибо
<_d4vid> Michael72, pastebinit + frogr
<tagezi> всем привет (кого не видел) ))
<tagezi> ботя вернулся =)
<Sergey_IT> тагези вернулся )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: Ну, тагези и не исчезал, а вот ботя после вчерашней ддос кудато подевался.. и с утра его не было )
<Sergey_IT> его мва возродил, ругнувшись )
<tagezi> и во.. я так и не понял, какой смысл атаковать фринод?
<tagezi> мва демиург канала? =)
<snql> серьезная конкуренция фейсбуку
<snql> заказной ддос
<_d4vid> )))
<tagezi> фринод фейсбукуц не конкурент... тут пользователей раз в 100 меньше чем на фб
<_d4vid> да пару прелинкованных серверов убит реално а фринод думаю нет)
<_d4vid> и вообше кому дринод сдался?
<Sergey_IT> завистникам
<_d4vid> етож не ефнет где кардеры и хакеры сидели
<_d4vid> )
<tagezi> врагу не сдаёться наш гордый варяг.. =)
<Sergey_IT> _d4vid, вот поэтому и завидуют
<_d4vid> завистникам? ^^
<tagezi> _d4vid: ну,лайв журнал же вальнули в прошлом году, и на долго.. а у них серваков тоже не мало
<_d4vid> причём тут ирц и лвж?
<_d4vid> ирц не популярен чтоб с ним возится..
<tagezi> да мне другое не понятно, зачем? вот мс понятно, lj тоже понятно, даже ibm понятно.. но нафига не комерческую организацию валить, этого не понятно
<_d4vid> ну например убунту канал чем тебе не комерция?
<_d4vid> =)
<_d4vid> лишит нубов канала
<_d4vid> ^^
<tagezi> да нет тут комерции
<_d4vid> ты посиди на каналх как убунту-девелопмент и тд
<_d4vid> почувствуй разницу)
<tagezi> люди которые сидят на убунту они и без канала будут сидеть.. а чайникам всёравно куда орать что они чайники
<snql> ирц навека
<_d4vid> ирц умирает постепенно как сети которые были доступны по модемным пулам)
<_d4vid> тагези ты ошибаешся .. вся елита убунты распределлены по своим каналам. например китаянка с кернел девелопмента сидит на убунту-кернел
<_d4vid> все ники на лаунчпаде убунту теам и прочих работников каноникал.
<tagezi> _d4vid: эм.. в чем я не прав? в том что фрринод не комерческая организация?
<_d4vid> тагези во всём)))
<tagezi> да, я во всем и нет того в чем немя нет )
<_d4vid> во всём виноват путин ^^
<Sergey_IT> не надо о политике ((
<_d4vid> ладно я кернел обновлят..
<[Raiden]> Во всём винова Столлман, хотя это тоже про политику.
<[Raiden]> ку
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> Рейден хая!
<_d4vid> Столлман любит жеват свои ноги!
<snql> а еще тру репер
<teddyp1cker> привет всем
<teddyp1cker> ребята а кто в latex силен?
<_d4vid> Столлмана можно точно понят.. человек стар и не популярен как шаттлворд или линус .. вот ему и убунту не нравится или  как некоторые брендовые линукс системы своей некой  псевдо "свободой" с чем он и борется)
<XuMuK> teddyp1cker: садо-мазохисты какие-нибудь, наверное
<teddyp1cker> XuMuK: ну tex/xetex если тебе это благозвучнее будет
<_d4vid> <teddyp1cker> гугл - мулти силач
<XuMuK> teddyp1cker: да мне вообще параллельно)
<snql> не понимаю я этого столмана, вот зачем ему это... побрился бы, сидел и растил внуков
<_d4vid> ежик также можно сказат про борцов пета)
<snql> а то человек похожий на бомжа особого доверия не внушает, лишь только жалость
<_d4vid> бомж?
<_d4vid> гг
<snql> ну а кто он
<_d4vid> а кто ты?
<snql> я бомж
<teddyp1cker> окай, пойду я на канал садо-мазохистов
<_d4vid> ясно
<_d4vid> тебе завидно бомжу с известным именем?
<_d4vid> мне хот голый выступает
<_d4vid> =)
<[Raiden]> велосипедист смелый попался , ещё и заявил http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=szP6U8giGuU
<_d4vid> главное чтоб троллил всех
<snql> да чего завидовать то собственно, я против оупенсорса как такового вообще
<_d4vid> хм
<_d4vid> ну я понял что ты за виндой сидиш)
<_d4vid> и пакупаеш лицензионный швиндовс
<_d4vid> гг
<snql> да причем винда не винда
<snql> здесь как будто оупенсорса нету
<_d4vid> притом что она пример противоположного..
<snql> а оффтоп лицензионный, да, но это к делу никакого отношения не имеет
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: комменты вообще удивляют
<_d4vid> ну все линукс прогги переписанны под винду)
<[Raiden]> по сути, если ты смог получить программу которая выполняет твою задачу, как тебе кажется правильно, то не важно ни лицензия, ни закрытость, не открытость. И собственно код никому кроме программистов не нужен, которых наверное 1% наберется или м
<[Raiden]> еньше.
<_d4vid> опенсурс значит открытост.. чего у еппла и мелкософта не будет никогда.
<[Raiden]> в некоотрых нишах нужна открытость. Вот например НАСа перешла на дебиан и  имеет штат программистов, что бы перепелить его так как им надо.
<[Raiden]> Если у вас есть личный домашний программист, то может быть это важно и для вас, в остальных случаях  - пофиг.
<Sergey_IT> программиста в каждый дом!
<[Raiden]> ага ))
<[Raiden]> надо же, вас перепаяли (с) Нео.
<_d4vid> я рад хакерам хда и прочим кодерам кернела с брендовых линукс компаний  и свободного софта.. они продвигают линукс на правилное русло чего и потверждает нужност открытости софта.
<[Raiden]> Наверное в мире машин , в фильме матрица, была 1 лицензия или из отсутствие )
<[Raiden]> причем на железо тоже
<[Raiden]> их*
<[Raiden]> есть ещё масса проблем на самом деле. Например есть лицензии более свободные чем ГПЛ
<[Raiden]> и менее, но при этом тоже открытые.
<snql> Там, где нет ответственности, все пути кончаются, как правило, печально
<_d4vid> ответственност + совест наше будушее)
<_d4vid> для свободного софта ненужен началник с дубинкой над головой!
<_d4vid> =)
<snql> но и при этом никто никому ничего не должен, а ответственность должна быть
<_d4vid> ну она и так ест
<[Raiden]> в опенсорсе её практически нет. Ни ответственности, ни  стабильности нравов\пути. Как что сразу ругань и форк.
<[Raiden]> конечно на канале про линукс это может ыть странн озвучит, но такова реальность
<Romul> возник такой вопрос возможно ли присоединиться по  ssh к  уже запущенной  1с
<Sergey_IT> а то у проприетарщиков ответственности больше
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: Ну, фиг знает )
<_d4vid> в серёзных компаниях ест отвественност ешо какая .. и все они члены болших опенсурс сообшеств
<_d4vid> кернел обновил надо в ребут..
<Sergey_IT> в ребуть легко... а вот обратно не всегда
<_d4vid> Linux david-GA-770TA-UD3 3.8.13-030813-generic #201305111843 SMP Sat May 11 22:44:40 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<_d4vid> ^^
<Michael72> _d4vid: слушай, а где взять verification code для flickr?
<_d4vid> <Michael72> зарегистрируйся на сайте а потом запроси в проге код и он переправит тебя на фликр чтоб ты предоставил доступ проге во фликере.
<baronos> Michael72: юзай дроп бокс + scrot = scrot '%Y-%m-%d-%s_shot.png' -s -e 'mv $f ~/Dropbox/Public/; echo -n "http://dl.dropbox.com/u/?????/"$n | xsel -b -i' вместо вопросов твой айди аккаунта :)
<aleksei`> весм ку
<tagezi> ку
<_d4vid> или создай скриптик со следушим содержанием scrot ~/Dropbox/Public/%Y-%m-%d-%T-screenshot.png и перенеси в бин и пропиши у себя в менюшке)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: лицензия, на самом деле важна, это тебе нет разницы, так как ты не задумываешься, как к тебе попало то чем ты пользуешься, и как это ваще появилось на свет
<Michael72> _d4vid: спасибо, получилось
<_d4vid> <Michael72> незачто)
<_d4vid> баронос да с копирование линка фича хороша.. сенкс)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну тык я и не обязан задумываться.
<[Raiden]> над тем что меня не касается.
<tagezi> это называется паразитизм
<[Raiden]> взять тот же андройд - понравилась платформа и софт котоырй есть. Что там с лицензиями вообще никак не волнует и сколько там закрытых дров тоже.
<_d4vid> кому надо тот пуст и рутит девайс
<[Raiden]> я бы даже сказал, что совершенно замечательно что там есть закрытые компоненты именно поэтому оно и работает
<tagezi> да, но если бы небыло ядра линух, небыло бы и андройда
<tagezi> именно открытость систем позволяет их усовершенствовать в нужных направлениях.. и открытость тут очень важна
<_d4vid> еслибы небыло виндовса небыло бы столко вирусов на свете)
<tagezi> ну, это просто популярность.. под линь тоже можно накатать, просто никому не нужно
<_d4vid> под лин сложно реализоват ..
<tagezi> но можно
<_d4vid> конечно не взломав архивы репозиториев и подменив какое какие пакеты .. кяк когдато с дебианом случилос)
<tagezi> не мытьём так кактанием.. троянами, вломами.. главное ведь пропихнуть
<_d4vid> для серверов клепят тоже достаточно вирусов
<_d4vid> просто они доступны в узких кругах
<_d4vid> некий приват 0дей
<tagezi> и потом, в гное например, получить рута как нефиг делать )
<_d4vid> в гноме?
<tagezi> ну да.. хошь погугли, в сети есть скрипт в открытом доступе
<tagezi> мне влом искать
<tagezi> а ссылку я не сохранил, незачем ))
<_d4vid> как незачем вдруг доч завтра кликнет на линк со скриптом? :)
<_d4vid> мне было бы интересно заглянут во внутр и посмотрет как он работает..
<tagezi> _d4vid: у меня доч знает пароль рута )
<_d4vid> ты вед помоему говорил что вот доч кликнула и система полетела)
<tagezi> и у неё кде =)
<_d4vid> тагези ужас..
<_d4vid> зачем ей рут?
<tagezi> чо ужас, чо ужас то? )
<tagezi> пусть ломает его нафиг, как она ещё научиться? или ты думаешь что бы я хочу воспитать человека который в калькуляторе наченает теряться?
<tagezi> _d4vid: то что ей не нужно видеть заблокировано, а если она научиться это обходить, то рута она и подавно получит
<_d4vid> ясно..
<_d4vid> чего научится как ломат кеды? да тАМ пару кликов и кеды Р.И.П =)
<_d4vid> *кедам
<_d4vid> красовки для нубов короче)
<_d4vid> линус даже неделю не прожил..
<tagezi> ну пока дальше смены обоев дело не ушло )
<tagezi> ну и смены тем..
<tagezi> вчера был в гостях, вроде всё живое, и даже работает шустренько )
<baronos> а в наказание за провинность ты генту её мучаешь?)
<_d4vid> баронос что то твой команда с дропбокс не пашет.. не копируется линк в буфер
<_d4vid> *твоя
<baronos> _d4vid: умвр, там ключ -s это select выделение области экрана.
<baronos> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/2013-05-12-1368370826_shot.png
<baronos> я еще нотифи-сенд запихал чтоб он мне сказал, что ссылка в буфере.
<baronos> _d4vid: а xsel установлен у тебя?
<_d4vid> наверное нет
<baronos> ставь
<_d4vid> точно нет) .. поставил
<_d4vid> а тепер?
<_d4vid> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26715415/2013-05-12-1368371008_shot.png
<_d4vid> ооо
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> спасибо.
<_d4vid> ня ня ня https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26715415/2013-05-12-1368371080_shot.png
<_d4vid> ладно пойду ка я набок.. погода дермо
<tagezi> _d4vid: Ночи
<tagezi> только вроде в германии пока день )
<tagezi> блин, плоха привычка высё забывать )
<dan1els> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<rekcuFniarB> А есть кто хорошо разбирается в сборке пакетов deb? Пытаюсь создать пакет, заменяющий другие, не выходит. http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/9154165
<Kyshtynbai> У меня лисцо чокнулось. Картинко не сохраняет.
<Kyshtynbai> *лисица.
 * tagezi прочитал "лицо" )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: если будет свободное время , попробуй собрать http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kio_rar?content=17527
<[Raiden]> или кто-нить ещё, кто программер и есть кде )
<[Raiden]> кажется нашел чего-то поновей http://gitorious.org/kio_rar_kde4
<[Raiden]> до кучи, вдруг кому тоже надо http://gitorious.org/kio_p7zip_kde4
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: по-моему rar и 7zip бэкэнды для kio кто-то пилит
<teddyp1cker> вернее они толи в транке есть то ли в текущем релизе
<teddyp1cker> я бы хотел для сервисов аля яндекс диск сделать бэкэнд
<teddyp1cker> или box.net
<tagezi> его нет уже с 21:43:58 =)
<tagezi> а эти коды конечно прикольные, но я не помню что с ними делать.. ибо они как-то странно не напоминают не сишный не кутишный проект )
<teddyp1cker> точно, ушел)
<teddyp1cker> ну там поверх qt немного своего есть
<teddyp1cker> а чистого си там никогда не было Оо
<tagezi> о, вернулся
<tagezi> [Raiden]: в той второй штуке нет ни сонфига ни мэйка.. а без них я только кутишные проекты умею собирать.. так что я в шоке и в панике
<[Raiden]> второй линк использует cmake
<teddyp1cker> разве ни cmake?
<[Raiden]> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` .
<[Raiden]> у меня собралось и кое-что изменилось. Например гвенвью стал пытаться открыть рар
<[Raiden]> но к сожалению не открыл. Что-то надо править
<teddyp1cker> ну логично
<[Raiden]> чем логично?
<teddyp1cker> он же юзает kio для открытия сохранения
<teddyp1cker> поэтому и пытался)
<[Raiden]> а.. в этом смысле да.
<[Raiden]> только не открыл
<teddyp1cker> зато пытался - это называют начальная поддержка фичи x ;)
<[Raiden]> лёд тронулся, господя присяжные (с)
<[Raiden]> а*
<tagezi> ну у меня cmake вообще не бвло поставлено.. я ей не пользуюсь, потому и не знаю совсем
<teddyp1cker> CmakeList.txt
<[Raiden]> в общем если это заработает, как минимум можно будет открывать рар как папки в дельфине  и   рары с картинками в гвенвью
<teddyp1cker> вот если бы не суровый апи дропбокса то для кио модуль сделал и бац из gwenview сразу сохранил
<teddyp1cker> без клиента
<tagezi> а что в дропбоксе жуткий апи?
<teddyp1cker> жалуются вокруг на его работу
<teddyp1cker> более 10 файлов невозможно залить
<[Raiden]> в общем потыркайте  кио рар кому не лень  из программеров )
<teddyp1cker> может подвесить тебя а в конце 503 отдать
<teddyp1cker> потом даже для платных акков макс траффик это 250 гигов в месяц
<tagezi> да ну.. сам клиент не плохо сделан.. я через сломаную коробку доче коленции музыки кидаю )
<teddyp1cker> ну сам клиент то да
<teddyp1cker> он не юзает публичное апи наверняка
<teddyp1cker> а для чужих фигу а не стабильность
<[Raiden]> может надо доставить либ для работы с архивами каких-то? Почитайте сорцы кому не лень )
<UNIm95> Может мне кто помочь?
<[Raiden]> конечно нет
<teddyp1cker> тем более что сильно от загруженности сервиса зависит - если что то ляжет то первые кого кидать будут это сторонние приложения
<UNIm95> нужен человек с дистром 12.10 или 13.04 и програмкой innoextract
<artus> виртуалка не ?
<teddyp1cker> лол у меня 11.10)
<UNIm95> artus: долговато получится
<artus> быстрее чем ходить и искать
<UNIm95> тоже верно
<[Raiden]> нашел временное решение, картинки прям из рара можно увидеть в программе qcomicbook
<[Raiden]> из офиц репов
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я сейчас с этим развлекаться не буду.. немного на новой работе освоюсь, тогда может быть
 * tagezi зубрит то чему в универе забыли расказать
<[Raiden]> ок ) В целом, последнее решение сойдёт )  А там может и автор сам допилит.
<[Raiden]> нужно будет слить  с гита снова где-нить через месяц
<teddyp1cker> ну я как посвободнее гляну, хотя в с++ я лох
<tagezi> он уже с 2005 года пилит, как я вижу.. последняя вещь была в 2012 выложена.. тоесть он это обновляет не часто
<teddyp1cker> но судя по сорцам что я видел там все такие)
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: что за новая работа и чему не научили в универе, если не секрет?)
<tagezi> да, много чему.. я вот уже пятый день сижу читаю книжки...
<tagezi> ну, там не работа.. там пока стажировка
<teddyp1cker> просто мне это очень знакомо, ибо мне про марки стали и всякие cals/pdm голову забивают
<teddyp1cker> а для жизни мне нужно с j2ee разбираться)
<teddyp1cker> так что мне в этом смысле и не пытались рассказывать ничего)
<Sergey_IT> teddyp1cker, а в чем проблема то?
<teddyp1cker> да ни в чем особо-то
<teddyp1cker> просто мысли зачем я еще хожу в универ периодически появляются)
<Sergey_IT>  teddyp1cker, это ты зря - специальное образование лишним не бывает
<tagezi> ну, а у меня по сетям 5 стоит, а сейчас по карпоративным сетям нужно разбираться и биллинг, а я ваще нось, читаю книги и ничего знакомого не вижу )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так так всю жизнь будет... хотя все новое - давно забытое старое
<teddyp1cker> и это на самом деле круто
<tagezi> да не.. тут реально слишком большие пробелы
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: то есть ты на младшего админа целишся - всякие radius(или как их) биллинги поднимать?
<teddyp1cker> либо большая корп сеть либо ты у провайдера видимо стажируешься
<artus> на заводах работать некуму, зато админов развелось :)
<Sergey_IT> заводов то мало осталось
<tagezi> да не.. там ваще странно всё, нипонятно.. я типа мальчик иди сюда иди отсюда, но с программно-экономическим образованием ))
<teddyp1cker> artus: завтра по практике поеду - глаза б мои его не видели, делать там нечего)
<artus> ясен пень нечего. ибо руки матом и с какого конца подойти не знаем )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, сейчас я бы на работу не смог бы устроиться (
<artus> teddyp1cker, внезапно, дай мне литейку с адекватной ценой по литью чугуна - я китай переплюну :)
<artus> teddyp1cker, и по цене, и по качеству производсва )
<Sergey_IT> artus, не дадут
<teddyp1cker> artus: там стали очень редких марок есть)
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну просто 3$ за кило меня не устраивает
<artus> teddyp1cker, ии ? толку что они есть если руками никто работать не хочет и уже не умеет
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у тебя вопрос в возрасте, а у меня в опыте.. я конечно понимаю, я уже был в такой ситуации, что нифига не знаю.. но как-то закончив курс лекций и сдав экзамен, не знать ничего, как-то савсем стрёмно становиться
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, и  в опыте тоже, я же не программист
<teddyp1cker> artus: ты бы видел там бумажки от технологов)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а кто ты? )
<teddyp1cker> сейчас хоть самописная pdm есть уже что-то
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, физик
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: а какой физик?)
<teddyp1cker> в ит очень нужны физики)
<teddyp1cker> самсунг хантит насколько мне известно
<tagezi> у меня тесть физик
<dan1els> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> полупроводники
<tagezi> помоему физик - это диагноз )) всё так логично и правильно всегда, иногда даже жутко становиться )
<dan1els> можете подсказать? по глупости обновился до 13.04 мне там нужно поставить Necessitas Qt скачать бинарник а он не запускается это баг или еще у кого то было?
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: комп на операционных усилителях в гараже соберешь?)
<Sergey_IT> teddyp1cker, 1. у нас была лаб. самсунга, закрылась 2 а чего его собирать то  - на лабах еще в техникуме программил на них
<tagezi> dan1els: как не запускаеться и что значит скачал бинарник, откуда?
 * artus отсыпал запятых dan1els
<dan1els> спасибо за запятые
<dan1els> непрваильно выразился. скачал исполняемый файл
<dan1els> http://necessitas.kde.org/necessitas/necessitas_sdk_installer.php отсюда
<tagezi> это я и без тебя знаю
<tagezi> а из репов было не поставить?
<tagezi> там же плагины для криатора есть
<dan1els> в репозитории не нашел
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: просто моими дилетантскими глазами вся эта электроника сложной штукой кажется - это вам не на xml программировать)
<artus> teddyp1cker, даеш tcl
<teddyp1cker> хотел когда-то поковырять - потом спросил себя зачем? - и забил
<Sergey_IT> teddyp1cker, понятно, так программеры часто и закон ома то не знают
<artus> как зачем? морды для управлялок станками рисовать
<teddyp1cker> а почему именно tcl?
 * tagezi тужиться вспомнить кто такой ом
<tagezi> ом падне хум? )
<Sergey_IT> teddyp1cker, не расстраивайся - из моих коллег меньше 10% в электронике понимаю
<dan1els> ничем не можете помочь?
<tagezi> dan1els: ну.. если ты реально не можешь найти
<dan1els> блин
<tagezi> то можно предложить залить на ланчпад и собрать бинарники .. заодно и для всех
<dan1els> заработало Оо
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: ну это то знают. но вообще оно им сильно надо? Глядя на всякие рельсы и прочие высокоабстрактные вещи им бы Макконела знать и дальше - только опыт
<dan1els> у этого канал аура видать особая
<tagezi> карма хорошая
<dan1els> о да
<tagezi> сейчас выйдешь сканала и всё опять отвалиться )
<dan1els> ну я ща посижу тут тогда
<tagezi> =))
<dan1els> про физиков почитаю
<artus> dan1els, зря, ща на тебя порчу наведут и точно все сломаетцо
<Sergey_IT> dan1els, лучше книжки почитай )
 * artus тычет в кукловуду dan1els ржавым гвоздем
<dan1els> сергей спасибо за совет
<tagezi> dan1els: не читай книжки, будешь чувствовать себя как я )
<dan1els> а как ты?
<teddyp1cker> интересно а вот opensource hardware вообще можно для обучения использовать
<teddyp1cker> типа клепая схемы вместе учишься чему-то и других учишь
<Sergey_IT> teddyp1cker, щас схемы клепать - много знать надо, раньше проще было
<tagezi> dan1els: а я себя полным идиотом чувстую
<tagezi> недопрограмист-недоэкономист )
<dan1els> tagezi: ничего век живи век учись а дураками помрем
<tagezi> да мне обидно просто.. сидишь в универе учишь учишь, а в итоге, либо это нужно забыть, потому что теберасказали фигню какуюто, ибо професор оказался филологом а не информатиком, либо тебе ваще забили расказать что это бывает и что ч эти что-то делать
<tagezi> нужно
<tagezi> я вот уже 7 день пытаюсь хоть как-то пробелы заляпать
<dan1els> ну главное стремление)
<dan1els> в моем днищеунивере тоже ничему тольком  не учат
<teddyp1cker> чем труднее даетя знание тем лучше оно закрепляется в голове
<tagezi> не, лучше закрепляется в голове то что каждый день пользуешь.. например, ложкой махать )
<dan1els> лучше всего когда сам учишься
<dan1els> копаешься во всем
<teddyp1cker> ну самому эо же однозначно труднее сем тебе разжуют. а значит твое копание перестет рано или поздно в опыт
<teddyp1cker> а опыт это решающее качество при реальной работе над чем-то
<dan1els> логично
<dan1els> но зато когда сам то ты сам находишь все подводные камни и глубже изучаешь проблему
<dan1els> когда учитель может опустить некоторые моменты
<dan1els> ведь всему есть логическое обьяснение
<teddyp1cker> да иногда лучший учитель коллега или тим лид
<dan1els> да
<teddyp1cker> а код-ревью ценне сотни лекций
<teddyp1cker> ну у физиков главный чел по схемам когда по рукам бьет например
<dan1els> хех)
<dan1els> вот иногда бывает дадут задание которое ну ты ваще не знаешь как сделать
<dan1els> если расшибешься и сделаешь
<dan1els> даже если тебя посреди ночи разбудят расскажешь
<baronos> !enter > dan1els
<ubuntuhelp> dan1els, please see my private message
<teddyp1cker> а у админов какой-нибудь старший и бородатый берет и решает проблему просто и не парясь)
<dan1els> ах, привычка писать интером, сори
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: короче спрашивай там старших коллег больше, не повторяй моих ошибок пытаться решить пролему когда она совсем не решается без совета гуру)
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: да я чую так и будет.. завтра день начнёться с того что мой учитель побежит за верёвкой и мылом
<Sergey_IT> teddyp1cker, не всегда решает - посылает в нужном направлении
<tagezi> будет мне это всё в железе объяснять, всю эту модель OSI
<dan1els> teddyp1cker:  ну без помощи старших конечно никуда. но и слишком наглеть не стоит
<teddyp1cker> ну я ж говорю когда совсем, про OSI уровни можно и так почитать
<Sergey_IT> teddyp1cker, и это лучший способ обучения - когда тебя посылают )
<dan1els> главное что-бы ни куда-подальше
<tagezi> я только одно там три знакомых слова нашёл "витая пара" Ethernet и MAC-адрес и всё )
<dan1els> а кстати все здесь убунту пользуются?
<tagezi> и не только
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, в книжках часто мудрят - на поверку все оказывается гораздо проще - любят писатели тень навести
<tagezi> я впринципе кубунту
<artus> tagezi, когда ты уже бросиш эту каку ? )))
<dan1els> кеды? вот уж не ожидал?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, я завтра буду осваиваться, у меня выбора нет
<tagezi> artus: как только смогу ей размахнуться )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, успехов! И не мудри сильно - проще подходи
<dan1els> вряд-ли получится. кеды они тяжелые
<tagezi> dan1els: ну, я доче комп настраивал, решил что ей будет интересней, ну заодно и себе поставил, а так как мне всёравно какой декстоп, то так и прижилось..
<baronos> не тяжелые они. просто мудреные шо ппц. вот гном3 тяжелый. сравниваю по нетбуку.
<dan1els> юнити тогда уж
<dan1els> гном 3 я видел только на скриншотах. Очень тяжелый?
<tagezi> dan1els: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0512/h_1368387247_3294948_ec52d9695a.png
<tagezi> старт системы.. ничего не резал, всё по дефолту
<Sergey_IT> dan1els, попробовал на старом компе кеды - оказалось шустрее чем юнити
<baronos> на машине со слабой видео, тяжеловат будет
<[Raiden]> dan1els: там есть некотоыре средства  донастройки , можно отключить индексацию и анимации например. Хотя конечно, даже при таком раскладе кде довольно тяжелое, но и самое функциональное.
<dan1els> Sergey_IT, я зотел сказать что юнити тяжелее
<Sergey_IT> на видео радеон х1300
<baronos> [Raiden]: не тяжелые твои кеды. нетбук справляется на ура с открытым даже драйвером))
<dan1els> [Raiden]: я кеды ставил всего один раз и как то не захотелось разбираться
<artus> dan1els, маладца, уважаю
<dan1els> я не то что-бы фанат, но я пользуюсь lxde
<[Raiden]> baronos: ну всё относительно. Если скажем запустить gwenview , то он по любому будет тяжелее чем eog
<Sergey_IT> другое дело что разбираться в кедах лень )
<tagezi> dan1els: лень, двигатель прогреса, и Бил гейтс на этом не плохо заработал ))
<teddyp1cker> но он и сильно функциональнее
<dan1els> tagezi: похоже у меня неправильная лень
<[Raiden]> просто физически невозможно создать на том же языке более функциональную программу и что бы она была такой же легкой
<baronos> [Raiden]: гном3 все ровно лучше, он готичный :D
<dan1els> baronos: :-D
<[Raiden]> ))
<Sergey_IT> это смотря кому чего надо от компа
<tagezi> [Raiden]: эм.. не понял про язык
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну , еог написан на си\си++
<teddyp1cker> http://goo.gl/TzzCz
<dan1els> tagezi он про написание
<[Raiden]> и тулкит гтк тоже
<dan1els> [Raiden]: оптимизация наше все
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: а че не на vala?)
<tagezi> на с++ можно очень по разному писать
<tagezi> и скорость работы программы и задествованые ресурсы тодже будут разные
<artus> dan1els, pekwm часом не осилил?
<[Raiden]> dan1els: оптимизация не поможет. Если скажем ты напишешь программу котоаря может просматривать фото в архивах, выдавать различную инфу о фото и т.д. То оно при любой оптимизации будет тяжелее чем просто окн ос картинкой.
<[Raiden]> чем еог и является по сути + пара плагинов
<dan1els> artus: самое последнее был awesome под гентой
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, на всем можно по всякому написать ))
<tagezi> не програмист рассуждает о програмированиии ))
<dan1els> [Raiden]: согласен. просто пошутил неудачно
<artus> эх, а я думал ты человек, а ты из этих :D
<dan1els> artus: ахах, ну прекрати:-[
<tagezi> как там... "помогает делать чудеса" ))
<dan1els> artus: я тебя порадую немного: гента не прижилась после долгих лет дебиана
<[Raiden]> tagezi: я знаю что можно писат ьпо разному. Но если ты пишешь просто пустое окно и текстовый редактор, то как ни пиши, редактор будет более сложной программой со всеми вытекающими.
<artus> воо, наш человек, точно уважаю
<dan1els> [Raiden]: я просто считаю что кеды еще есть куда оптимизировать
<[Raiden]> dan1els: это верно ))
<artus> в сторону тотального запрета ))
<teddyp1cker> вот я в кде одного сосвем не понимаю
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ладно, ты не поверишь всё равно )
<teddyp1cker> это их стремления везде засунуть mysql и для непомука и для аконади
<teddyp1cker> понятно что sqlite имеет какие проблемы с многопоточностью
<[Raiden]> tagezi: нет не поверю. Т.к. немного знаком с основами.  ))
<dan1els> кстати: кеды больше не падают?
<artus> падают ) это же кеды
<dan1els> а ну да. о чем это я
<teddyp1cker> но решать их локальным мускулом...да простит меня Райден, но в макоси как то решили проблемы с индесацией через sqlite
<[Raiden]> падают
<tagezi> [Raiden]: программы пишут не основы, а люди, как придумают алгоритм так и будет работать, и алгоритм можно написать так, что он будет выжирать ресы просто тоннами, и допереть что не так нужно иметь реально мозг
<dan1els> tagezi: мне сейчас спортпрог вспомнился
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: но быстро поднимаются)
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: Хм, вообще то что кде легкое, утверждал не я, а баронос )  А пример с о смотрелками был показан, что бы было видно, что оно будет по любому тяжелей гнома.
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, да просто сейчас о ресурсах не думают - это раньше было - 40кб памяти и 1мгц цпу и крутись
<[Raiden]> tagezi: мне лень спорить.  )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Если бы ты просто сравнил функционал двух вышеназванных программ, то ты бы понял и ак программист и как юзер, что весить одинаково они не могут )
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: да я ж тоже кедовод, просто поддержать тебя в споре со всякими гномерами хотел)
<dan1els> сейчас о ресурсах только разве что думают те, кто прошивки пишут для модемов всяких где паямти 8 метров и проц 300 мгц
<teddyp1cker> <trollmode>вот так мы и получили андроид</trollmode>
<[Raiden]> dan1els: ну, если рам меньше 4гб и проц до коре2 или новый , но заметно медленней, то экономить смысл вполне есть ) И даже с такими  ресурсами вполне есть , смотря какие задачи.
<[Raiden]> Главное что бы это не вошло в привычку в ущерб всему
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> dan1els: ну, у меня препод по ВСиТ програмил на асемблере под arm.. он думал.. и нас заставлялл ))
<tagezi> ВССиТ*
<artus> а потом ему прострелили колено ...
<tagezi> вычислительные системы, сети и телекомуникации )
<tagezi> artus: директор?
<tagezi> мы его сглазили )
<artus> фигвам, не дождетесь
<tagezi> dan1els: чо, программа перестала работать? )
<dan1els> tagezi: виртуалку выбило
<dan1els> андроида. а сейчас заработало
<dan1els> канал и вправду какой-то волшебный
<[Raiden]> это анверное артус наколдовал. У него часто что-то не работает или работает без причин.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> так, шутка
<dan1els> а кто-нибудь когда-нибдуь пользовался стандартной виртуальной андроид-машиной, из сдк которая7
<tagezi> а её можно на убунту поставить?
<dan1els> ну она в комплекте с sdk идет
<tagezi> хотя наверное на таблетированую можно.. обещали же что андройдоские приложения будут работать
<dan1els> только не пользуйся ей. никогда. Неважно какой у тебя копм лагать будет жуть
<dan1els> Лучше взять виртуалбокс и запилить нормальный андроид. Ну почти нормальный
<tagezi> dan1els: я андройд на виртуалку ставил, вроде нормально
<teddyp1cker> dan1els: если галку аппаратное ускорение поставить в настройках эмулятора то сносно прет
<dan1els> tagezi: ну я про то же. просто есть без виртуалки
<tagezi> dan1els: хотел себе эмулятор арм поставить и сверху андройд, но пока руки не дошли
<dan1els> teddyp1cker: ну значит у меня ноут совсем никакой. Всё-же с виртуалбоксом мне больше понравилось
<tagezi> мне блин, нужно с самбойна андройде разобраться, а на живом устройстве как-то стрёмно эксперименты ставить
<dan1els> tagezi: разобраться виртуалки хватит
<Sergey_IT> а нормально андроид кто ставил?
<dan1els> Sergey_IT: нормльно ты имеешь ввиду телефон или x86 версию на какой нибудь нетбук?
<Sergey_IT> х86
<tagezi> dan1els: может быть, хотя хотелось поставить родную прошивку аппарата и на ней поплясать
<dan1els> Sergey_IT: я ставил
<baronos> Sergey_IT: ставил на нетбук
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: я для каких-то нетбуков видел сборки одно время
<Sergey_IT> и как?
<dan1els> Sergey_IT: чтобы приложения работли нужно ставить что то типа вайна но для arm
<teddyp1cker> не поиграть наверное
<dan1els> Sergey_IT: а в целом неплохо но нафиг не нужно
<teddyp1cker> а кроме игр особо делать нечего
<baronos> Sergey_IT: всем был доволен. но со звуком был косяк у меня. все немогу докачать сорцы и собрать свежий билд. хотя того что на сайте за глаза хватает
<dan1els> teddyp1cker: поиграть но не во всё
<dan1els> Sergey_IT: в общея, занятие интересное, но нафиг ненужное. Ну только если не хочешь оживить ну слишком допотопный нетбук
<teddyp1cker> а как нативные либы для opengl чувствуют себя тогда?
<baronos> Sergey_IT: версия дройда 4,2,2 ядро 3,7 вроде. поддерживает юсб флехи (тоесьт монтирование) вайфай работает. маркет. но много софта требует эмулятор арм
<tagezi> чо такое Mir?
<baronos> арм эмулятор работает если память не подводит на сборке 4,0,4.
<baronos> tagezi: иксы
<dan1els> Sergey_IT: если хочешь я могу найти откуда качал свою сборку
<[Raiden]> можно и так сказать...
<tagezi> эм.. я думал иксы это X-server
<dan1els> tagezi: gui значит
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Мир замена, типа вейланда
<baronos> Sergey_IT: http://www.android-x86.org/download
<Sergey_IT> dan1els, пока не надо, это я уже видел )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: в сообществе кубунту чото его стали часто обсуждать, и не всегда лесными словами
<dan1els> teddyp1cker: можешь подсказать как в простой эмулятор пакет залить?
<Sergey_IT> dan1els, просто может прогу написать какую надо будет под андроид
<teddyp1cker> dan1els: через adb
<teddyp1cker> щас нагуглю гайд там все просто
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Ну потому что разработчики кде не хотят его поддерживать и  на это есть  достаточно причин. )
<[Raiden]> наверное
<dan1els>  Sergey_IT: мне просто нужно туда министро чтобы мою прогу запустить
<[Raiden]> Марк вообще дико ступил. Заявил что добъётся от разных проектов поддержки и от разработчиков дров.
<[Raiden]> А надо был осначало это с ними обсудить
<[Raiden]> так разозлил только всех
<teddyp1cker> dan1els: adb -s emulator-5556 install helloWorld.apk
<dan1els> teddyp1cker: спасибо
<teddyp1cker> ну ты понял что тут менять)
<tagezi> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2013/05/mir-in-kubuntu/
<teddyp1cker> dan1els: если пробовал под андроид писать в эеклипсе там в logcat есть лог такой еоманды
<dan1els> teddyp1cker: да пробовал. Но java похоже немного не моё
<teddyp1cker> dan1els: там от явы одно слово)
<dan1els> teddyp1cker: ненавижу эклипс
<teddyp1cker> dan1els: точно idea наше все)
<teddyp1cker> dan1els: кстати на реальное устройство тоже так ставится
<dan1els> teddyp1cker: ну я просто министро так с маркета скачал.
<dan1els> teddyp1cker: а в эклипсе как-то не обращал внимания
<teddyp1cker> вот насчет latex мб знает кто - как все таки ctan пакеты ставить, если tlmgr не стоит и в репах его нет ?
<teddyp1cker> а то мне для таблиц длинных нужен пакет а как воткнуть я не знаю
<teddyp1cker> всякие онлайн штуки не предлашать там нет пакета для оформления псевдокода а мне он нужен
<dan1els> teddyp1cker: всё поднял. еще хотел спросить где там галочка для апаратного ускореня
<tagezi> EBCDIC гденибудь сейчас используется?
<teddyp1cker> dan1els: на этой машине нет эклипса и эмулятора - там какой-то флаг прям в настройках гуевых твоей машины добавляешь
<teddyp1cker> dan1els: gpu<чето> = true
<dan1els> teddyp1cker: надо значит конфиги править
<teddyp1cker> dan1els: и работает это хорошо для андроидов которые умеют - 4+
<teddyp1cker> ну или конфиг как тебе удобнее
<teddyp1cker> dan1els: http://goo.gl/CrXD1
<teddyp1cker> http://goo.gl/nVqor вот лучше ссылка
<dan1els> teddyp1cker: лень пилить виртуалбокс. для изучения и такой сойдет
<teddyp1cker> на моей железке разница налицо
<dan1els> teddyp1cker: всё понял. Надо было виртуальную машину самому создавать
<teddyp1cker> ребят а вот куда щас проще с гугл ридера уйти?
<teddyp1cker> чтобы андроид клиент был нормальный
<tagezi> с андройда? )
<teddyp1cker> и совсем хорошо если можно дать учетку гугла и он все подписки перенесет
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: ну гугл ридер закрывают, и да клиент андроидный чтоб норм был
<teddyp1cker> раньше gReader использовал - вполне ок
<tagezi> не слышал что его закрывают.. и у меня нет андройда, поэтому я и не знаю андройд приложений
<snql> так хочется линусятника какого потроллить, выделите какого слабонервного
<tagezi> поставь себе убунту и не парься )) вернее парься, но над другими вопросами )
<dan1els> teddyp1cker: googleReader хорошая штука...была?
<dan1els> snql: своим не сдаем
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: да я все новости и опеннеты и блоги оттуда читал
<teddyp1cker> dan1els: это было тебе)
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: а ты не пробывал убунту для фонов?
<tagezi> она правда ещё бета, но малоли
<tagezi> нужно будет попробовать её на виртуалке погонять
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: на моем htc desire s не заведется  -  да и там кроме картинок ничего нет и то лагает
<XuMuK> artus: ты тут?)
<XuMuK> хочешь поржать?)
<dan1els> teddyp1cker: что было мне?
<teddyp1cker> про хорошесть гугл ридер
<tagezi> dan1els: [00:34:02] <teddyp1cker> tagezi: да я все новости и опеннеты и блоги оттуда читал
<dan1els> teddyp1cker: аа понял. да я тоже им пользуюсь и кстати не слышал что закрывают
<teddyp1cker> с 1 июля как бы или я чего проспал?)
<dan1els> dan1els: скорее я проспал
<dan1els> teddyp1cker: даже не слышал об этом
<teddyp1cker> dan1els: http://i.imgur.com/bM1wlGk.png зайди на веб морду
<dan1els>  teddyp1cker: R.I.P гугл ридер
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: ты тоже присутствовал) http://pastebin.com/124X5Dr4
<dan1els> XuMuK: я теперь не смогу жить как прежде
<[Raiden]> да, там бывает смешно
<[Raiden]> т.е. тут
<dan1els> ладно всем спасибо и до свидания. как захочу покодить вернусь
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: А к чему ты это запостил? Я кин осмотрю и не  слежу
<artus> XuMuK, таада
<baronos> гном3,8 на сусе в простое процы оба под 30% нагружает зараза
<artus> XuMuK, ааа, пасяб что сохранил :D
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: да просто так) я ж пару дней назад поставиил линь, вот сижу копаюсь... на глаза попалось, короче)
<[Raiden]> baronos: ты не системным гномовским монитором смотришь?
<[Raiden]> если да, то возможно это он ест 30% , чудесная программа.
<[Raiden]> в прочем все знают.
<teddyp1cker> рисуя графики загруженности он более всех загрузил проц)
<tagezi> =)) лиж бы подколоть друг друга ))
<tagezi> будет возможность сделаю снимок как в простое при вырубленом непомуке у меня грузит 4 ядра на 100% )
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: мы ж шутим, у нас тут в кедах - тока тссс! - плазмоиды(виджеты) могут пол de повесить)
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0513/h_1368391801_6015683_c4f5b5016e.png
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: ибо весь рабочий стол это тоже виджет)
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0513/h_1368391893_3763344_a9d035255f.png
<tagezi> ну у меня в большенстве случаев также примерно
<[Raiden]> тогда нужно сначала выяснить что именно ест )  Я например когда пиджин юзал и часто менял темы , выберая какую оставить, оно вообще всё съело и проц и память.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: очень странный процес какой-то, я его ваще не нахожу больше.. скорее всего, он включсается при загрузке и выключается, а тут глюкнул и завис.. у меня загружаеться система и ... помог короче только ресет
<[Raiden]> дело ясное, что дело тёмное (с)
<[Raiden]> ну как появится - зафоткай. )
<tagezi> а ещё я словил 3 раза кернел-паник, после того как поставит 13.04.. тоже радосная штука.. блин.. за последние лет 10 ни разу не было
<XuMuK> tagezi: даа... 13.04 та ещё шляпа)  я её тоже снес, после чего пересел на минт)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я тебе это паказывал? http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0506/h_1367786436_2462059_8db0f6c0fc.png
<XuMuK> настолько сырой убунту давно не выкладывали, лишь бы в сроки уложиться
<[Raiden]> а у  меня продолжает  выключаться комп через раз после перехода на 13.04. Сегодня  подключе пропозед реп, там ядро пришло. Если не изменится - соберу своё наверное )
<tagezi> если закрыть верхнее левое окошко, то сеанс завершается )))
 * baronos доволен, что на дебиан сидит :)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: у меня такое было в 12.04 на 4.10.0 но  на следущей версии пропало.
<XuMuK> baronos: дебиан слишком тухленький для десктопа)
<baronos> O_o
<[Raiden]> гугли по тексту или выключи индекс )
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: хихи +1
<XuMuK> пакеты старые, как каки мамонтов...
<tagezi> XuMuK: от декстопа слышим )
<tagezi> XuMuK: зато он рабочий и за последний год ещё ни одного даже маленького глючка небыло
<XuMuK> tagezi: я не спорю, у меня на ерваке тоже дебьян стоит, но не на домашнем же
<baronos> минт у тебя который основан на 12.04?  дык по сути это дебиан виззи. да и какие пакеты старые?
<tagezi> у меня на втором, слабом буке стоит
<XuMuK> baronos: вроде на 12.10
<tagezi> визи и есть 12.10
<tagezi> там кеды 4.8 уже
<[Raiden]>  в 12.04 - в 12.10 я выше опечатался.
<XuMuK> ну значит я пропустил выход нового дебьяна) я ж говорю, год с лишним на венде просидел)
<[Raiden]> просто визи только вышел, а следущий может выйти и через пару лет.
<[Raiden]> сча свежо, потом ...
<XuMuK> ну да нуда
<baronos> а сейчас обновил я свой виззи до стейси. и нормуль. ядрышко пришло, либц и так далее последнии.
<artus> XuMuK, мне так нравитцо когда специ которые сидят на венде про тухлость дебиана рассуждают, ну полубому им виднее же )
<tagezi> деб тестовый стабильние убунты релезнутой..
<artus> XuMuK, ток чето как то у меня половина софта свежее бубунтоводов , видать потому что они не осилили найти осчередную гогнорепу на ланчпаде, а в стоковых репах бунты тухлее чем в стабильной ветке деба
<XuMuK> artus: не, ну а че?) это он щас свежачок, а перед этим сколько не обновлялсо?
<artus> XuMuK, я не знаю че у тя там не обновлялось, у меня всегда в се обновляетцо)
<tagezi> он путает обновляется и релизится )
<artus> XuMuK, внезапно, даже унстабле репы деба стабильнее бубунты, а тестинг который по свежести на уровне бунтоланчпадов всяких - вааще фиг сломаеш
<tagezi> если назначать релиз каждый день в 8 часов утра, система от этого стабильнее не будет
<XuMuK> ниче я не путаю) релиз типо не обновлялсо) гг
<artus> такшта если не ковырял, то нефиг перепичатывать бред школьников )
<XuMuK> ладно, одолели)
<tagezi> XuMuK: он нормально обновляеться, раз в месяц точно обновка приходит
<tagezi> хотя можно и не обновляца, если только критические ошибки
<baronos> на дебиан единственное это старенькие версии де, но они чертовски стабильные :)
<tagezi> baronos: у них ещё меню криво интегрировано.. она там странно дублируется само в себе
<[Raiden]> я смотрел в общем анстейбл и  тестинг, точнее смотрел версии пакетов которые мне интересны. И не найдя нужных не стал ставить. В целом это не проблема в линуксе , можно собрать что угодно, но как бы лишние телодвижения.
<[Raiden]> хотя наверное там много нового по сравнению с убунтой, особенн очерез пол года после релиза убунты
<baronos> [Raiden]: смотрел и в non-free и в contrib репах? они не включены просто
<[Raiden]> я смотрел на packages.debian.org
<baronos> [Raiden]: ну и репы мультимедия в которых хочешь последнии версии всяких плееров, кодеков и так далее. и больше ничего не надо, чтоб ставить софт. надо можно с экспериментал обновтить ченить
<[Raiden]> в любом случае это ещё больше офтоп чем кде ))
<[Raiden]> другйо дистр
<[Raiden]> ну вот сделаешь гибрид из эксперементал , анстейбл и тестинга и придешь к тому же уровню стабильности, а может и хуже.
<[Raiden]> Т.к. в убунте это хотя бы всё вместе пересобирается ))
<Kyshtynbai> Народу всё больше и больше, я смотрю.
<baronos> :)
<jillsmitt_> чуваки
<jillsmitt_> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-RABq0Cd1hP4/UYtoiB-bn5I/AAAAAAAABO4/UkKtF06gTik/w901-h508-no/IMAG0307.jpg
<jillsmitt_> че нажимать то теперь
<baronos> нажми попробовать, там может рестартануть юнити. ну или тут попробоавать вызвать терминал. хотя хз, поможет-ли.
<[Raiden]> радеон?
<baronos> и в терминале реплейснуть
<jillsmitt_> [Raiden], интел
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Kyshtynbai> ctrl+alt+f1 ---> ctrl+alt+f7 чтоли в качестве колдунства.
<Kyshtynbai> Может, отпустит.
<[Raiden]> попробуй ппа подключить xorg-edgers , может полегчает. Станет хуже - используешь ppa-purge
<baronos> [Raiden]: там процесс установки
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> туплю )
<jillsmitt_> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-z8vwoQ7L-zc/UYtopPAjRxI/AAAAAAAABPE/uz8lzRFaLww/w901-h508-no/IMAG0308.jpg
<[Raiden]> тогда ребут,  в бутменю надо впотыкать ф-кнопки что бы выбрать там nomodeset
<jillsmitt_> нажал ентер
<[Raiden]> будет граффика свга
<[Raiden]> и наверное поставится
<[Raiden]> или мини изо с текстовым инсталом
<jillsmitt_> [Raiden], да ладно, это просто из моей коллекции i love ubuntu
<[Raiden]> можно ещё поставится с другим де, без композита, лубунта, хубунта, кубунта... Потом доставить юнити )) Как третий извращенский вариант
<[Raiden]> а.. ок
<jillsmitt_> рейден
<jillsmitt_> сколько лет уже я эту фигню тут выкидываю
<[Raiden]> без понятия
<jillsmitt_> 7
<jillsmitt_> его кокос лучше не становится
<[Raiden]> чег оспрашиваеш ьтогда, у людей время отнимаешь
<jillsmitt_> да ладно
<jillsmitt_> ночь же
<tagezi> да, ночь.. завтра на работу
<jillsmitt_> надо же иногда расслабляться
<tagezi> всем ночи
<[Raiden]> jillsmitt_: с нвидией тоже бывает. Пара версий убуныт у меня грузилось с открытом драйвером и моей версией видюхи с черным экраном
<[Raiden]> номожесет помогал ставиться и накатывать потом блоб
<[Raiden]> можно ли убунту ругать на нуво?  наверное можно, могли бы сразу сделать свга.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> *за нуво
<jillsmitt_> я бы предпочел иную концепцию установщика
<jillsmitt_> руками если кто хочет сделать - сделают без установщика вообще
<[Raiden]> угу, установщик я тоже не люблю местный.
<jillsmitt_> а установщик был бы вменяем с пунктами: а) уничтожить все, бут, корень, хомяк б) уничтожить все, корень, хомяк с) уничтожить все, корень
<jillsmitt_> в остльных случаях установщик не нужен
<jillsmitt_> проще грузануть консоль
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> ну смотря кому
<jillsmitt_> установка ведь один раз и надолго
<[Raiden]> как-нибудь посмотри опенсусе, только не лайв, а полную двд версию. Какой там установщик.
<jillsmitt_> там хороший установщик
<[Raiden]> вот такой я считаю ближе к лучшему
<[Raiden]> ага
<jillsmitt_> то есть либо реализовать хорошо, либо просто или никак
<jillsmitt_> но вот коситься на виндоподобный маразм
<jillsmitt_> а эти модные тенденции
<baronos> поматерился сегодня над сусевским установщиком.
<baronos> так же как над анакондой федоровской
<baronos> консольный вариант аля дебиан вот удобство :)
<[Raiden]> jillsmitt_: а видел нвой установщик федоры? )
<jillsmitt_> неа
<[Raiden]> без слёз не взглянешь и дизайн такой, что он как бы говорит, не жмите далее, там страшно всё.
<jillsmitt_> я туда не ходил лет 5 уже
<jillsmitt_> скрин на твой выбор
<[Raiden]> jillsmitt_: http://worldofgnome.org/uploads/2012/10/Installation-Summary-700x393.png
<jillsmitt_> господи
<jillsmitt_> у меня на рабочем столе и то лучше ситуация
<jillsmitt_> это что за изгнание плода
<[Raiden]> в ф19 они ещё решили его улучнить, теперь там пароль не будет точками закрываться.
<[Raiden]> чшить*
<[Raiden]> http://img.netupd8.com/fedora18-installer_3.png
<jillsmitt_> совсем для тупых
<[Raiden]> видимо средний дебилизм по палате в сша  стал  гораздо выше )) Американский же дистр.
<jillsmitt_> ну это фейл да
<[Raiden]> ну в общем по моему мнению красивым его не назвать.
<[Raiden]> http://regmedia.co.uk/2013/03/15/opensuse123-install.jpg - more better )
<snql> GNOME 3 - сделано под вещесвами для веществ
<jillsmitt_> есть минус
<jillsmitt_> надо сделать опшн боксы больше
<jillsmitt_> по 10 см в диаметре
<jillsmitt_> чтобы можно было кулаком долбить
<baronos> не проблема, увеличь и долби.
<jillsmitt_> тачворлд
<jillsmitt_> все для обезьяноподобной жизни
<jillsmitt_> долбить по экрану
<jillsmitt_> human-style
<[Raiden]> тачи вообще бывают удобны. ПО крайней мере на планшетах и телефонах.
<[Raiden]> хотя у меня забавный случай был сегодня. Я себе локер поставил с 4 позициями, одна выход в записную книжку. Сунул в карман так хитро руку что телефон раблочился и номер набрал )
<[Raiden]> правда такое и с кнопками могло произойти.
<jillsmitt_> че за труба?
<[Raiden]> да ничего особо интересного samsung galaxy ace ii
<jillsmitt_> почему этот?
<[Raiden]> когда были деньги он только вышел  и хватило на него. И ещё я смотрел что бы экран был в пределах 3.5-4 дюйма.
<[Raiden]> Следущий если придётся брать, наверное сонька будет.
<[Raiden]> или что-то китайское вроде xiaomi
<[Raiden]> надеюсь правда , что в ближайшее время не придётся )
<jillsmitt_> HTC не нравится?
<jillsmitt_> я купил год назад их One X+
<[Raiden]> да чего-то нет. По крайней мере не то что столько же стоило  в то же время.
<jillsmitt_> чуть меньше года пожалуй
<jillsmitt_> корпус не вскрывается)
<[Raiden]> мой проще, конкурентом был one v  и  sony sola
<[Raiden]> в one v камера не понравилась и проц старее.
<[Raiden]> а сола на том же чипсете, но были там некоторые проблемы коотрые напугали )
<[Raiden]> как-то так
<[Raiden]> sony acro s нравится
<jillsmitt_> я предал свой старый телефон только ради этого
<jillsmitt_> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-KF84gUS4AK8/UTHjpF-3O0I/AAAAAAAAAVs/9Dg_7_ffpOI/w440-h782-no/2013-03-02_17-33-33.png
<jillsmitt_> вывалил за новый и + взял к ним наушники за 250 бачей
<jillsmitt_> чтобы играть в MUD
<jillsmitt_> я идиот и мне с этим жить
<artus> @voice jillsmitt_
<artus> jillsmitt_, у тя проблемы с энтером?
<jillsmitt_> у меня проблемы с тобой
<artus> это лечитцо
<[Raiden]> я юзаю халявную гарнитуру от нокии, что ыб слушать радио. Самсунговые уши из комплекта просто тихий ужас.
<[Raiden]> звук из унитаза или типа того
<jillsmitt_> на комплектарных ушах часто низ отсутствует, я не знаю почему
<jillsmitt_> видимо измененная АЧХ
<[Raiden]> задержался, бб
<XuMuK> .йгше
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-05
<royek> Ку чатлане
<royek> Кто нибудь настаивал ноут, на котором стоит встроенная карта Интел, и дискретная нвидеа?
<royek> Настаивал Ubuntu 14.04
<royek> Имел в виду.
<royek> Что ни кто убунту на ноут не ставил? Нафиг вы так живете?
<only_you> ubuntu 14.10, hd4000 + nvidia 630m
<gry> я поставила и даже интел процессор есть, работает из коробки
<gry> никакой нвидиа у меня нет
<only_you> !ask | royek
<ubuntuhelp> royek: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
 * JohnDoe_71Rus в ноутбуке только одна видеокарта
<royek> Ку
<gry> qq
<royek> gry: ))
<royek> Переустановил убунту
<snql> а я пересобрал ядро под свой процессор ^^
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проснулся и позавтракал
<snql> с патчами от utopic для 14.2, черт ее не взяло )) пашет
<royek> snql: и что? Что то изменилось? Или чисто эффект плацебо?
<snql> да, чсв стал выше
<snql> понимание пришло
<snql> и еще много всего
<royek> JohnDoe_71Rus: держи чатл
<royek> snql: дак а что? Если понятие есть. То логичнее на calculate. Разве нет?
<snql> на счетах
<royek> Не лист такой российский сделанный из генты
<royek> Дист
<royek> И на канале #calculate-ru люди грамотные да и создатель диста иногда заходит
<snql> ну да, уже скучновато становится
<royek_ru> Скучновато в убунте?
<snql> ну поменял уже пересобрал и обновил почти все что можно
<snql> от убунты тут только логотип
<royek_ru> ))
<snql> а отсталые репы меня не радуют, выходит какой нужный фикс и ждешь месяц
<royek_ru> А там это в часы растягивается. Флаги там свои всякие разные
<royek_ru> Там вроде быстро все.
<snql> вот на месу ждал так и не вышло
<snql> *.*.1
<royek_ru> ))
<royek_ru> Они злые там
<snql> xS
<royek_ru> Точно говорю
<snql> почему злые?
<royek_ru> Ну гентушники они все такие)))
<royek_ru> Суровые люди эти гентушники)))
<snql> может от недосыпания?
<royek_ru> Не от гемороя
<royek_ru> ))
<royek> Q
<royek> Тьфу ты. Ку
<royek> Пинг
<gry> royek: ??
<royek> Да проверяю
<royek> .
<s0r0ka> всем превед
<royek> Ку
<andrex> о тагезя
<andrex> tagezi: как ты в кваселке идентификацию настроил? чет я тама нифига не увидел))
<Leagnus> привет всем! ребят, у кого-то есть работа, а то у нас тут на Украине з/п с марта не видели
<royek> Че правда с Украины?
<royek> Leagnus: как там? По новостям что то не понятно. Что творится?
<Leagnus> в Луганске и Донецке банкоматы отключены - не снимешь и не положишь
<Leagnus> в Славянске был бой
<Leagnus> в Днепропетровске всё тихо и спокойно пока
<snql> они сражались за вашу страну, а вы даже не знаете их имен
<royek> snql: Че это было?
<royek> Leagnus: ну а по вашему ТВ че врут?
<Leagnus> какой из каналов? я не смотрю - только по личным связям
<SergeyIT> про банки сегодня говорили
<snql> royek: стеб
<SergeyIT> пора свою валюту печатать
<royek> Leagnus: а так вообще на работе начальство, пропаганду ведут? На сколько помню Днепропетровск, почти русскоязычный.
<Leagnus> в общем нет: в основном, такое на Востоке
<royek> Что на чистом украинском говорят
<SergeyIT> язык значения не имеет
<Leagnus> на чистом только Запад говорит. В днепре, в Луганске и донецке, в Харькове - суржик и русский
<royek> Как не имеет?
<royek> Ну вот
<royek> А что будет если русский запретят?
<SergeyIT> зачем запрещать то?
<royek> Да и вообще походу будет как в Иране. Специально будут поддерживать разные группировки. Что бы сами себя перебили.
<royek> А если эта схема пройдёт на Украине. То и в России тоже пройдет
<royek> Обидно
<andrex> ну просто это древний провереный метотд)
<royek> Причём дешевле чем открытая война. А междуусобица ни когдат
<royek> Не прекратится
<royek> Помню Саддама Хусейна как врага человечества судили. А ведь он держал в мире страну.
<royek> Ему памятник нужно ставить
<royek> Как мученику
<SergeyIT> надо штаты развалить... тогда и мир наступит
<royek> Если новый Александр невский не появится. Будет плохо всем.
<royek> Ну только не штаты. Там тоже генацид идёт над населением.
<royek> Просто там сконцентрированы основные силы. Они приютили всех нацистов идеологов вермахта.
<royek> Они сами по сути фашисты просто завуалированы
<royek> Тот который фоткался с еврейскими детьми с которых заживо содрали кожу, долгое время был советником, в правительстве США.
<royek> И считался ценным кадром
<royek> Так что понятно что это фашистское правительство. Только геноцид завуалирован.
<royek> И куда ни пришли они везде народ друг друга убивает.
<royek> Зпт после они.
<royek> Пиу
<Leagnus> какое фашистское? журналиста бьют бандюги - полицейский тупо смотрит
<Leagnus> захватывают здания  и длится  это неделями
<Leagnus> если бы были фашисты - повыкуривали бы за пару часов
<jdbeast> Добрый вечер!
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<Sergey_IT> опять СОС пришел (
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-06
<royek> Q
<royek> Если бы ник не был зарегистрирован на NickServ, то на этом канале не смог бы постить?
<royek> Ку
<Malkav> Привет всем
<Malkav> Вопрос такой: как можно сделать алияс команды в убунте? чтобы, например, вместо "git add ." можно было набрать просто "ga" ?
<qxov> Здравствуйте. Странное поведение в 14.04 (ранее не сталкивался). После перезапуска компьютера Unity реагирует на клики мышки, а любое приложение - нет. Лечится, в частности, переключением на консольку и обратно. Откуда растут ноги и как побороть?
<royek> Ку
<andrex> qxov логи смотри для начала
<royek> Пиу
<royek> Может не там смотрю
<royek> Кто где смотрит
<royek> ?
<royek_ru> Что
<royek> .
<[Raiden]> !
<[Raiden]> почему-то подумалось про азбуку морзе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> накрылись эксперименты с лубунтой на флешке. картридер сдох. не выдержал 3 часа линукса
<royek> Ну это как всегда, очередной эксперимент, обратился в экскримент))))
<royek> А что делали такое?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да ничего особенного. загрузился, обновил. и посмотрел кино на сайте во flash
<JohnDoe_71Rus> видать чип не выдержал. карточка сама живая.
<SergeyIT> не то кино смотрел, тебя вычислили
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ридер теперь в системе определяется но карты в нем не видятся
<royek> Ну такого не было. Хотя и грузился с картридера, хотя не убунту а puppyrus
<SergeyIT> ридеры гадостные - у меня тоже один полетел - в usb1 только работает теперь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да я за месяц до релиза переодически 14.04 гонял на карте. не больше часа за раз наверное
<royek> Ку
<royek> Кто мате на 14.04 ставил? Нынешним наутилусом работать невозможно.
<[Raiden]> в 14.04 он есть в офиц репах. В теории рядом с юнити долно нормально становится.
<[Raiden]> сам не ставил.
<SergeyIT> наутилус не нужен
<[Raiden]> фм подобного типа наверное нужен. Но именно этот проект воможно нет.
<[Raiden]> но жить он будет долго. Я год-два назад пришел к мысли, что  у РЕд Хет хватит средств поддерживать проект гном вечно, даже если он вообще никому не будет интересен.
<snql> переучиваюсь на крусейдер )
<[Raiden]> Вообще, я встречаю людей для которых гном3 и соотв наутилус, это нормально. Ну т.е. находят удобным.
<[Raiden]> Так что, может быть этот проект не зря существует. Если расценивать ег окак некий , для небольшего круга лиц.
<royek> Ну что ни говори о гноме2.32 был шедевром.
<royek> А центос  Солярис пока на гном2.3
<[Raiden]> ну, для гном 2.3х был чем-то, что предвещало некий прогресс. Про шедевральность я оставлю без коментариев. )
<[Raiden]> для меня*
<royek> Особенно Наутилус столько было всяких нужностей
<royek> Так было удобно. Но увы.
<royek> Остаётся только вспоминать
<[Raiden]> В моём случае, 1 из последних капель было убирание строки для ввода своей команды в открыть как.
<[Raiden]> Я понял, что вместо поставленной задачи, я должен руками создать десктопфайл, что бы прогармма отобразилась в меню и только потом её вбрать
<[Raiden]> А я как-то не стремлюсь порождать для себя лишние задачи.
<royek> А то что нет теперь двухпанельности? И это уже не исправить.
<[Raiden]> Ну, 2 панельность мне лично не нужна. В фм такого вида есть табы. Если надо 2 списка, можно поставить 2 окна рядом.
<[Raiden]> можно поставить рядом 3 списка или 4, с помощью окон. А 2 панельник так и будет 2-панельником.
<royek> Нет ну делалось одним нажатием F3. И все две панели.
<[Raiden]> Правда в фм, котоырй я испльзую, 2-панельность есть.
<He3HauKa> !MC
<ubuntuhelp> Midnight Commander (mc) уникальный двухпанельный менеджер с всеми необходимыми возможностями по серфингу по локальным файловым системам, ftp, smb, ssh ресурсам, по установке прав, редактированию текстовых конфигов.
<[Raiden]> но зовётся он dolphin и врятли будет хорошо с ним в Юнити.
<He3HauKa> [Raiden]: MC - же
<[Raiden]> ну это вариант, им я пользуюсь тоже )
<royek> А эта функция когда наводишь курсор на муз.файл и он начинал воспроизводится. Мне этого не хватает тоже.
<royek> Удобно же было
<He3HauKa> royek:   было ... непомню как это делалось  -НО офигенная штука
<[Raiden]> на самом деле , эта функция не очень. Мне больше нравитяс превью с кнопкой плей. Т.к. можно случайно навести , когда не надо.
<[Raiden]> тут секрет в том ,что авторы  просто не хотели реализовать панель с превью )
<[Raiden]> во ти сделали так.
<royek> Дак все равно удобно сортировать отбирать управлять музыкой.
<[Raiden]> Возможно у них какая-то боязнь поддержки кучи кода.
<royek> Не надо кликать просто навести
<[Raiden]> ну, опционально не помешало бы, согласен ) Для тех кому нравится.
<He3HauKa> [Raiden]: вопрос : почему  инфа о тебе показывает что ты в техасе то? заметание следов или некорректное определение?
<[Raiden]> без понятия.
<[Raiden]> Я в Москве
<royek> А я где по инфе?
<[Raiden]> He3HauKa: о какой информации речь
<royek> Хз
<royek> А понял инфа по команде whois , да вы там из Техаса , а я из Парижа))))
<[Raiden]> парле ву франце? )
<royek> ))) уи
<[Raiden]> ))
<SergeyIT> дожили... парлекать стали (
<royek> Q
<SergeyIT> бонжур
<royek> Уи
<SergeyIT> комман сава?
<royek> Уи
<royek> )))
<SergeyIT> зациклился?... Уи?
<royek> ))
<royek> Ку
<royek> А как по французски  нет?
<[Raiden]> интересно
<royek> Андроид вроде линукс откуда тогда вирусы
<royek> Или это реклама
<[Raiden]> в андройд ощутимо другой. И вирусы зависят даже не так от устройства ос, как о тисточников софта.
<royek> У меня просит денег макафи
<only_you> когда начнешь ставить откуда попало непроверенній софт, поймешь откуда вирусі
<royek> То есть если с гуглплей то не должно быть вирусов
<only_you> почему же
<royek> Они все оттуда)))
<He3HauKa> кто нибудь юзает  btrfs zfs  или другие экзотические файловые системы? (ext3-ext4-reiserfs-reiser4 не в счёт)
<royek> Й
<SergeyIT> 4 степень "усталости"  -  уже и ку сказать не может
<royek> )))
<superorc> Приветв всем!
<superorc> Есть у кого минутка?
<superorc> Хочу замутить миграцию dhcp сервера c Вынь2к на linux
<superorc> Подскажите советом?
<superorc> Есть кто живой?
<royek> Про сервера на #calculate-ru  т
<superorc> Благодарю
<superorc> Тут только про тот как кнопочки нажимать в Юнити?
<superorc> Буду знать
<royek> Не просто сейчас спецы там как раз
<royek> Тут тоже бывают но реже
<superorc> :3
<royek> ( . Y . )
<royek> Задроты это ты зря
<royek> Хер они тебе чо скажут теперь
<royek> Они гентушники люд суровый
<superorc> Я сам задрот
<superorc> И не считаю это оскорблением
<superorc> а называю себя им с гордостью
<superorc> !
<royek> Это как сказать ассы  в линуксе
<royek> Не не помогут теперь. Тока если докажешь что ты что то знаешь что ты пытался и на каком то этапе не осилил. Теперь кури маны
<superorc> Смотри туда
<royek> Да смотрю
<royek> Там дядьки по сорок лет сидят женатые бородатые так что смотри
<royek> Они этим на жизнь зарабатывают.
<royek> Так что они жен чпокают а не задроты. Хотя есть и задроты
<royek> Пиу
<[Raiden]> http://ecosounds.net/dozhd/zvuk-i-shum-dozhdya/
<royek> Не могу понять убунту для смартфонов делают или прекратили?
<[Raiden]> делают
<[Raiden]> Попытка вылезти на новый рынок в целом похвальна.
<orbb> кто знает как в hexchat по клику на ник пастить его в едитбокс набора сообщения?
<[Raiden]> по клику мало где есть, обычно только дописка в стиле баш
<orbb> <[Raiden]>, вручную набирать ?
<[Raiden]> да, попробуй
<[Raiden]> и таб
<orbb> что-то не наблюдаю автокомплита)
<orbb> [Raiden], ух ты
<[Raiden]> покопайся в настройках или поищи ещё чат )
<orbb> :D спасибо
<[Raiden]> хехе
<andrex> бугагашеньки
<[Raiden]> со вставкой мышкой я знаю только kvirc и qutim
<andrex> а у нас снег)
<[Raiden]> В хчате ещё ник выделяется если клик придержать, а вставка соотв средним
<[Raiden]> если склероз не попутал
<andrex> табом табом и все, клико маны, билин))
<[Raiden]> andrex: где снег?
<andrex> в иркутске
<[Raiden]> ясно
<andrex> я чет опять поночам стал шарицо везде а днем дрыхнуть, непорядок....
<andrex> а бубунту для смартов уже более менее норм, правда иногда лагает после спячки
<tagezi> andrex: ты с куаселом разобрался?
<andrex> ага
<andrex> да я ваще по сертификату залепил хотя и по паролю нарыл
<tagezi> ну ладно.. у меня просто доча в гостях, мне не посидеть за компом нормально.. )
<[Raiden]> под андройд есть программа rmaps , читает различные кадры, пишет треки гпс. Какая вероятность что я её смогу заменить в случае убунту фона?
<[Raiden]> кадры- карты
<andrex> tagezi :P
<tagezi> 50/50
<[Raiden]> когда будет 90на10 , я подумаю )
<tagezi> либо заменишь, либо нет )
<tagezi> какова вероятность встретить диназавра на красной площади? )
<tagezi> ладно.. пойду я.. =)
<tagezi> не скучайте =))
<andrex> пичаль у мну седня была, флешка купил, а оно не фурычит, пришлось смдшки паять пояльником гребаным))
<[Raiden]> http://fototelegraf.ru/?p=232631
<[Raiden]> какой фирмы флэшка?
<andrex> смарт бой какоето)
<andrex> smartbuy
<[Raiden]> смартбай , понятно
<[Raiden]> можно перевести как умная покупка или умно покупать
<andrex> пущай в оду они горят, гады китаезные)
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> apacer брал она 5ть лет пахала, пока ей ноги кто то неприделал(
<[Raiden]> у меня 3 разных, но комп почему-то загружаетяс только с одной, она от кингстон. А самая быстрая из трёх - transcend
<He3HauKa> у миня йэсть нокиа 3310 , как туда паставить убунту для смартфона?
<[Raiden]> молча (с)
<andrex> я на соньку arc втыкал))
<andrex> z 2 кста крут) но буду нексусь брать всеравно
<[Raiden]> арки у них красивые были
<andrex> угу
<He3HauKa> придурок...... поставил убунту в автоматическом режиме - глянул на разбивку : -акуел, слов нет -одни эмоции. Сижу, думаю переставлять - за одно смотрю в сторону btrfs
<[Raiden]> авторежим это да...  Сюда такие заходят время от времени и ругаются. Хотя по идее авторежим тоже спрашивает применить ли действия.
<He3HauKa> [Raiden]:  посоветуй фс какую влепить? очень ценю надёжность
<andrex> влепляй екст и все хватит  те, и бекапь до умопомрачения когда чет колупаешь)
<[Raiden]> У меня бтры не умерли примерно за год. Но что надежней я не могу сказать. Возможно, если не нужны такие функции как  субтома, сжатие, снапшоты и т.д., то лучше остаться на ext4
<He3HauKa> снапшоты .... это максимум
<andrex> у меня екст не умерала с 2008 года
<andrex> а вот потом умер винт(
<andrex> всеравно менять надо было уже дедулю
<He3HauKa> а варианты разбивки винта?  например :   два корня по 20 гигов в ext4  или reiser4  + swap 2gb + /home ext4 180-200 gb
<[Raiden]> создание снапшотов происходит быстро, для автомата есть пакет apt-btrfs-snapshot - в этом случае их время от времени надо чистить. Всё это может со временем надоесть.
<andrex>  / 40 иногда бут отдельно и ефи раздел, /swap ram + ram /home все остальное
<andrex> я так делаю)
<[Raiden]> я делаю / 16-20гб, т.к. люблю захламлять , время от времени. Ещё у меня есть отдельный /usr/local , там лежать валлпаперы, часть шрифтов, мои скрипты и т.д. А своп делаю 4 гб, правда в лине своп так работает, чт при занятых 2гб лаги неизбежны )
<He3HauKa> andrex:   я про два корня говорю - типа вышел релиз, я его ставлю на второй корень и подрубаю - если сырокосо -сношу
<andrex> ну для этого у меня второй винт
<andrex> или виртуалка
<He3HauKa> комп старый ... виртуалка ему уже тяжка будет
<[Raiden]> 2 корня некоторые делают, да. Но я не делал. Это даёт шанс быстр озагрузиться при конкретной проблеме, и всё пожалуй.
<He3HauKa> лан ...пойду про рейзер 4 почитаю - мож на неё корень врублю
<[Raiden]> что бы иметь корень на рейзере4, надо иметь модифицированное ядро.
<andrex> а у мну в мат плату линь встроен по этому мне какбы вслучае чаго, мне ненадо вять вторую систему)
<[Raiden]> и возможно отдельный /boot
<[Raiden]> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Структура_Ришат загадочное место
<[Raiden]> Будет кино по варкрафту по ходу, я не знал
<[Raiden]> http://lostfilm.info/news/id21045/#2019
<Sergey_IT> ку
<andrex> й
<Sergey_IT> andrex, подстрекаешь? )
<andrex> а то!
<[Raiden]> куй пока горбачев (с)
<Sergey_IT> йо
<[Raiden]> ой
<Leagnus> привет! какую локаль ставить дефолтной на серваке имеет значение?
<[Raiden]> возможно, что может иметь значение. Т.к. от локали зависит вывод некоторых комад, денежная единица и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Правда всё это настраивается отдельными переменными входящими в локаль, при желании
<[Raiden]> наверное что делает сервер важно )
<Sergey_IT> сервак чего?
<Leagnus> сервак для сайтов
<Sergey_IT> апач? Его и надо настраивать, насколько я понимаю
<Leagnus> да, апач или PHP-FPM
<Sergey_IT> а какие проблемы?
<[Raiden]> проблема выбора локали
<Sergey_IT> а надо выбирать?
<[Raiden]> наверное в этом и был вопрос )
<Sergey_IT> а попробовать?
<Sergey_IT> практика - критерий истины
<Sergey_IT> а то на некоторые сайты заходишь, а на страницах кодировка не указана - тоже вопросы задавали, вместо того, чтобы проверить
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-07
<oles_> а шо это libssl на 12.04 такой древний
<oles_> ажно от 2005 года
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зато он не подвержен heardbleed
<oles_> слава будде
<oles_> ан нет есть поновее
<oles_> каюсь не заметил
<oles_> ну вот я поставил все обновы для ссл а меня всеравно версия libssl1.0.0 - 1.0.1-4ubuntu3
<oles_> а согласно официальной доке должна быть 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12
<oles_> что за ботва?
<fx_> hi piple
<fx_> xD
<fx_> как сделать чтобы основной пользователь и www могли редактировать директорию?
<Leagnus> блин, поставил DoubleCommander, apt вернула "Готово" а теперь найти его нигде не могу
<Leagnus> или он под ограниченным Гномом не запустится?
<fx_> doublecmd
<snql> Double Commander он получше Krusader будет?
<Leagnus> плагины тотала виндового поддерживает: можно в разные архивы заходить
<Leagnus> > doublecmd  > команда не найдена
<snql> так и в крусейдере по архивам гулять можно
<Leagnus> игровые архивы, составные файлы типа docx
<snql> я просто ищу такой же по функциональности как total commander
<snql> поэтому и спросил. крусейдер какой то порезанный тотал
<snql> простые действия при копировании и возникновении конфликта нормально разобрать не может. один вариант - создать переименованный файл рядышком
<oles_> а он уже работоспособным стал этот даблцмд?
<oles_> помнится с год назад он еще крашился где ни попади
<Leagnus> он жеж по идее должен был появиться в /usr/share/applications/
<oles_> Leagnus, apt-file search
<Leagnus> команда не найдена. значит, apt не смог установить
<oles_> из коробки арт-файл не идет
<snql> # whereis double
<snql> ой locate
<Leagnus> прикол, apt-file зависит от curl
<oles_> локейтом ищи
<oles_> ну или find / | grep doublecmd
<snql> sudo apt-get install doublecmd-qt
<snql> нормально поставился
<snql> и запустился по doublecmd
<Leagnus> у меня в VirtualBox
<oles_> snql, его что в официальные репы включили?
<snql> ну вот поставился
<snql> откуда мне знать
<snql> там две версии *-{qt,gtk}
<oles_> ну ты добавлял репозатарий для него?
<oles_> хотя судя по ответу видимо нет
<snql> ничего не добавлял
<oles_> офигеть дабл цмд включили
<snql> как узнать из какого репозитория пакет?
<snql> а, все
<snql> Get:2 http://by.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe doublecmd-common all 0.5.8-1 [1,195 kB]
<Leagnus> добавлял: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:alexx2000/doublecmd
<oles_> apt-cache show
<fx_> а как изменить chmod только у файлов в директории
<fx_> не трогая папок
<snql> приятная штуковина, как родной ТК
<snql> оказывает успокаивающее действие
<oles_> fx_, find -type f -exec chmod
<oles_> snql, тк?
<snql> total commander
<oles_> ну он плагины то поддерживает нормально? дц
<oles_> помнится раньше были большие проблемы с этим
<snql> странно
<snql> пытаюсь добавить плагины с тк, а он мне на все ругается "This plugin is built for Double Commander for Windows 32 bit. It can not work with Double Commander fo Unix 32 bit!"
<snql> я что еще особые плагины собирать должен? тогда нафиг такую поддержку
<oles_> snql, насколько я помню там были какието ограничения
<Leagnus> а у меня apt-get update ругаетсо на http://ppa.launchpad.net/alexx2000/doublecmd/ubuntu/dists/wheezy/main/binary-i386/Packages
<Anokra> Всем привет
<oles_> Anokra, привет
<Anokra> Нет ли у кого-нибудь информации насчёт того, каким образом Убунтовцы собирают свои dekstop-образы?
<oles_> Anokra, а что именно интересует
<fx_> oles_ спасибо
<Anokra> Программа, с помощью которой они собирают такой вот образ, готовый и для установки, и для работы в режиме live.
<oles_> думаю там целая инфраструктура под это приспособлена
<oles_> для простых смертных есть онлайн сервисы которые позволяют кастимизировать удобно готовые образы
<Anokra> Был remastersys, его автор психанул и закрыл проект.
<Anokra> uct почему-то стабильно падает на этапе сборки (проверял на 13.10, вскоре на 14.04 проверю)
<snql> как сделать чтобы в double commander при отсутствии прав запрашивался пароль рута
<SergeyIT> snql, запусти его от рута
<snql> я не хочу от рута
<snql> вот тот же менеджер пакетов умеет делать запросы на повышение прав при обновении, так почему бы такое же не сделать в файловых менеджерах
<snql> допустим мне переименовать каталог нужно. каталог рута. почему бы не сделать то же самое
<snql> твикер убунтушный умеет
<Leagnus> а как увидеть все шары Линукса?
<kyshtynbai> есть у нас мастера Iptables ? Хочу побанить весь отгоинг трафик на 22 порт конкретной сетки.
<kyshtynbai> *оутгоинг.
<Alex_orl> Leagnus smbclient -L 127.0.0.1
<Leagnus> а если самбы нет?
<Alex_orl> какие ты тогда шары то хочешь видеть ?
<Leagnus> а без самбы разве нельзя?
<Alex_orl> если ты хочешь видеть win шары то тебе нужен в любом случае smbclient
<Leagnus> поставил VirtualBox и ни VBoxClient не запускается, ни .sh-файлы не запускаются...
<Sergey_IT> на растущей луне вбокс не ставят
<Leagnus> маунтю VBoxGuestAdditions.iso, а потом с него пытаюсь запустить ./autorun.sh - отказано в доступе
<Leagnus> и не понятно, почему он в 2 сидюка маунтится сразу
<kyshtynbai> он по-моему аутоматично маунтится
<Leagnus> не, если буфера идрагДроп хочешь - то в меню Устройства маунтишь
<kyshtynbai> а у тебя с иксами?
<kyshtynbai> потому что они кроме как для графики нафиг не нужны.
<Leagnus> гном классик
<Leagnus> и при старте дебиана 7.5 добавочная цифр. клава то работает, то нет
<kyshtynbai> а что, в 14 сломали лайтдм
<kyshtynbai> не могу выбрать де с каким логиниться.
<kyshtynbai> Разобрался.
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: В чем косяк был?
<UNIm95> я не могу мате добавить в выбор
<kyshtynbai> короче я ставил гномоту
<kyshtynbai> просто apt-get install gnome-shell не проканало
<UNIm95> уже звучит плохо
<kyshtynbai> пришлось доставлять весь зоопарк ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<kyshtynbai> вот тогда в лайтдм появился выбор гномов и юнити.
<UNIm95> посмотрел в 14.04 кеды
<UNIm95> вообще не могу понять как этим пользоваться
<kyshtynbai> Ну кеды да
<kyshtynbai> я и раньше не осилил их.
<UNIm95> добавил в автозагрузку каиродок
<kyshtynbai> кстати юнитя то ничего становится потихоньку.
<UNIm95> перезагрузился и после логина запущено 2 копии дока
<UNIm95> глобальное меню не пашет
<UNIm95> кдешное
<UNIm95> там пункты проявляются только после второго клика
<kyshtynbai> поломали всё короче).
<UNIm95> так в 12.04 та же хрень
<UNIm95> хорошо что все в виртуалке бегало
<UNIm95> + настройки кед это кошмар непроглядный
<UNIm95> хотя интеграция всего и вся очень хороша
<kyshtynbai> ну в общем я имею сказать, что гном шелл номрально в виртцалбоксе работать не будет
<kyshtynbai> мышь интегрируентся через задницу
<UNIm95> календарь+gjxnjdsq rkbtyn
<UNIm95> почтовый клиент*
<kyshtynbai> можно конечно без интерграции, но тогда активные углы работать не будут.
<UNIm95> гном щель мне с первого релиза не понравилась
<kyshtynbai> гном шеллу нет алтернативы имхо
<kyshtynbai> кеды - ноу комментс
<kyshtynbai> юнити - допливать
<UNIm95> а то что в наутилусе вырезали двупанельность это жопаэ
<kyshtynbai> остальне даже смотреть не хочу.
<UNIm95> ушел на крыску
<UNIm95> доволен как слон
<UNIm95> крыске нормальное глобальное меню и календарь нужны
<UNIm95> после можно плевать на все что в кедах и гноме происходит
<kyshtynbai> Ну, главное нравится и хорошо.
<UNIm95> Ладно я спать.
<only_you> всем мороженого, посоні https://pp.vk.me/c7010/c7006/v7006700/10f29/jIEat1eXPgU.jpg
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-08
<fx_> как  обновить пхп-фпм 5,3 на 5,4
<fx_> добавил репозиторий
<fx_> он гворит Установлен: 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.11  Кандидат:   5.5.11+dfsg-3+deb.sury.org~precise+1
<fx_> Download of "pecl/mongo" succeeded, but it is not a valid package archive Error: cannot download "pecl/mongo"
<fx_> что это
<fx_> почему это
<kyshtynbai> https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=67075
<kyshtynbai> разрядность системы какая у тебя?
<fx_> 64
<fx_> у меня 12,04 только
<kyshtynbai> Ну тогда не знаю :) .
<fx_> Linux fx-server 3.11.0-20-generic #35~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 21:32:55 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fx_> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<fx_> может на сервере у них проблемы какие
<fx_> ваа
<fx_> PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20121212/mongo.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20121212/mongo.so: undefined symbol: php_json_encode in Unknown on line 0
<fx_> засунул extension=json.so перед extension = mongo.so в php.ini
<fx_> теперь  Module 'json' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
<Leagnus> чем прервать выполнение пинга?
<Leagnus> Ctrl+z
<AlexeyMish> доброго!
<AlexeyMish> Господа, подскажите, как включить debug на pptp сервере?
<AlexeyMish> с виндовой машины соединение устанавливается, с айфоны вижу только Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1   LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
<andrex> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Leagnus> бывает. Ребят, внутренняя жеж сетевуха ВиртуалБокса
<Leagnus> и внешняя "VirtualBox Host-Only Network"
<Leagnus> должны же быть с разными IP?
<fx_> !pong
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pong'
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Failed!
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Failed!
<fx_> Failed!
<fx_> !Failed
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Failed'
<Leagnus> ребят, помогите сетку, вернее инет настроить
<Leagnus> 192.168.1.1 модем-шлюз  <> 192.168.1.3 сетевуха №1 компа PC <> 192.168.2.6 сетевуха №2 компа PC <> 192.168.2.5 сетевуха компа #2 (ведомый)
<Leagnus> #2 - виртуалБокс на "Virtualbox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter" +Intel PRO/1000MT
<Leagnus> #2 - ведомый - пингует только свою карту и карту "VirtualBox Host-Only Network" которая в PC #1
<Leagnus> №1 пингует только карту 2.6...
<Leagnus> везде прописана статика, dhcp отключён
<andrex> чето както мертво...
<Leagnus> привет! как настроить инет из виртулБокса к рутеру через хост при статике?
<Leagnus> [сетевую, подключённую к рутеру виртуалка пингует, но в инет не ходит
<jaffee> привет, рябзе
<jaffee> подскажите, как можно скопировать папки(много папок) и их содержимое в другое место, где такие папки существуют с обьеденением содержимого?
<jaffee> т.к. например
<jaffee> без примера, думю понятно)
<Sergey_IT> man cp
<jaffee> сейчас попробую
<jaffee> издеваешься?)
<Sergey_IT> нет
<jaffee> ура! ура!
<jaffee> cp -r
<jaffee> еще вопросик
<jaffee> скрипт зашифрован, не могу его править. но могу иначе схитрить, дабы сэкономить дикс пространство.
<jaffee> есть маленьки и большие картинки в папках /s /b
<jaffee> хочу в одну скопировать, а в другую сделать ссылкой на первую, т.к. структуры одинаковые
<jaffee> как можно из папки /b сделать ссылку на папку /s
<jaffee> чтобы при вызове /b/xxx/xxx.jpg попадало на /s/xxx/xxx.jpg
<Sergey_IT> man ln
<jaffee> достаточно будет сделать ссылку на папку? или на каждый файл отдельно придется делать?
<Sergey_IT> на папку, наверно, не делал так
<andrex> Leagnus: поставить тип сети nat и все, виртуалка либо будет получать ip от роутера либо статика фз че у тя не получается)
<andrex> можно и на папку
<andrex> и на мамку
<andrex> :D
<jaffee> :D
<jaffee> ковыряюсь
<jaffee> ща случайно rm -rf / Запилю как всегда
<Sergey_IT> тогда - пока )
<jaffee> а вот хрен
<jaffee> на шелле сижу)
<jaffee> ехуу
<jaffee> пасиб ребзят
<Sergey_IT> все равно сломаешь
<stasdizzi> гы, прикол какой )) https://www.dropbox.com/s/2kpl063hm3ubntw/Снимок%20экрана%20из%202014-05-08%2019%3A41%3A20.png
<tagezi>   ррр
<Sergey_IT> stasdizzi, тема на форуме была
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-09
<Sergey_IT> ку, а что с форумом?
<Leagnus> привет. работает жеж, чё не так?
<Sergey_IT> не работает (
<Leagnus> может, у тебя dns кеш старый?
<Sergey_IT> у провайдера что-то (
<andrex> дай мему лопатой по голове)
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  Может блокировка
<UNIm95> ?
<Sergey_IT> потом разберемся
<[Raiden]> С праздником.
<[Raiden]> Ну, всех кроме западных украинцев.
<andrex> халь гитлерь
<[Raiden]> лопата
<andrex> грабли
<only_you> путлер капут
<andrex> иди вонь
<only_you> и кроме рашн фашистов-окупантов
<andrex> если често мне ============= на обоих и на третих
<[Raiden]> Европа поддерживает вместе с сша националистов в восточной европе , и радикальных исламистов на ближнем востоке. Так что , желаю удачи  ДНР, отдельно от этого.
<only_you> желаю распаду вашей рашки тоже
<only_you> райдену тоже распада
<andrex> эх, походу мечты тока мои сбываются) че чичены в украину то пришли?
<only_you> путлер сказал нада
<only_you> дал бабосов
<only_you> чоб и не пойти
<only_you> кстати, причем здесь Украина, россия, Чечня и прочие США
<only_you> канал убунту, вроде
<andrex> а райден тока на малекулярном уровне тока распасться может)
<andrex> ну такто да, но мертво просто)
<only_you> так я того и пожелал)
<only_you> что бі не срал здесь
<[Raiden]> Я только поздравил с праздником всех, кроме тех, кто  устраивает парады  ветеранов СС.
<[Raiden]> А дальше вы сами раздули
<only_you> а то куда не зайди, везде рашкоботі
<only_you> еще и ветеранов сс где-то увидел
<andrex> @voice only_you andrex
<only_you> а райдену не?
<only_you> первій начал батхертить
<andrex> первый я начал, и нельзя обсуждать действия операторов
<only_you> [18:18:40] <[Raiden]> С праздником.
<only_you> [18:18:57] <[Raiden]> Ну, всех кроме западных украинцев.
<[Raiden]> +100500
<only_you> райден, віздоравливай
<andrex> [Raiden]: мочи всех если будут шевелицо) я пошел гулять :D
<[Raiden]> ну, мои дейсвия можно ) Я не просился в операторы
<[Raiden]> случайно дали
<[Raiden]> бб )
<only_you> кароче, с праздником всех, кроме россии
<only_you> бб
<[Raiden]> uni
<[Raiden]>  (16:22:17) *HI*
<[Raiden]>  (16:22:51) а у нас нет праздника
<[Raiden]>  (16:23:11) ни парада ничего нет
<[Raiden]> Это девушка из закорпатья
<only_you> и?
<andrex> [Raiden]: а вот просилсо не просилво это уже не кактит) и не бб мне) никуда я не иду, колеса снял и как всегда решил одеть летние после праздников ибо щас лень)
<andrex> скучные вы, пойду погляжу чагонить, не про майдан вов итд)
<[Raiden]> Я последнее что смотрел - Авантюристы. Не в восторге. Можно не смотреть.
<[Raiden]> Хотя, в обнимку с какой-нить девушкой может и прокатит
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> если я скакойнить буду смотреть, моя меня убьет потом
<andrex> и да мне тож оно не понравилось
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> мне вот че смешно стало, у индусов штаты грозятся отвалицо, а унас наоборот)
<[Raiden]> в у индусов то что не так? Если склероз не изменяет, там все исламисты кто хотел отделились в пакистан.
<[Raiden]> И вроде всё было ровн ос тех пор
<andrex> да чет быковали у них тама
<[Raiden]> У меня 1 друган перчатки продаёт, помимо прочей одежды. И встречаются мейд ин пакистан ) Как они досюда добираются - хрен знает. Китай вроде ближе
<andrex> тунель сковзь землю прорыли)
<Leagnus> у нас в городе тоже парад отменили
<Sergey_IT> у нас тоже
<andrex> а я даже фз че тама у нас...
<mild-euphoria> я тут?
<mild-euphoria> меня видно?
<mild-euphoria> аллоу
<mild-euphoria> меня кто-то видит?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-10
<kyshtynbai> Пацаны, а допустим некто лонится на фтп (локальным юзером) через эксплрер венды и создаёт папку с русским названием, она откуда кодировку получит?
<kyshtynbai> то есть получает то 1251 видимо, а как заставить сервер-сайд енкодинг юзать? А то вопросительные знаки вместо имён.
<mpvhonest> имеется iPhone 5 с iOS 7 на борту.
<mpvhonest> как подключить его к компьютеру с Ubuntu 14.04
<mpvhonest> ?
<mild-euphoria> есть кто?
<kyshtynbai> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mpvhonest> помогите подключить iphone 5 с ios7 к компьютеру Ubuntu 14.04
<kyshtynbai> не юзал айпхоны, подсказать не могу
<kyshtynbai> хотя насколько я знаю, яблочная продукция и к венде-то через жопу подключается.
<mpvhonest> на #ubuntu мне подсказали, что можно использовать rhythmbox или amarok
<mpvhonest> имеется компьютер с intel gma 3150
<mpvhonest> как обновить драйвер?
<mild-euphoria> всем привет
<mild-euphoria> где изменить указатели мыши?
<mild-euphoria> в убунту 14.04
<andrex|off> unity-tweak-tools -> cursors
<andrex|off> mild-euphoria:
<royek> Q
<royek> Ку
<andrex> одни кьюкушки кругом...
<nextdrift> Всем привет
<Sergey_IT> заноси
<royek> Ку
<nextdrift> ку
<nextdrift> кто-то работает с JavaScript?
<Sergey_IT> кто-то работает
<nextdrift> а этот кто-то работает с Grunt?
<Sergey_IT> у кого-то и спроси )
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[Raiden]> недавн ов похде уазик откапывал из лужи. Наработался с грунтом...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> опечатки
<nextdrift> XD
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], камаз купи
<nextdrift> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<nextdrift> !ask
<Sergey_IT> не мучай бота, он все уже сказал
<nextdrift> XD
<nextdrift> Давно не общался по IRC
<nextdrift> прошлый опыт оказался плохим
<nextdrift> на этом канале
<nextdrift> вынужден был зайти под windows, задал вопрос по микроконтроллерам... В итоге оказался школотой )
<Sergey_IT> на убунту про микроконтроллеры?
<nextdrift> может кто и работал с ними
<nextdrift> не глупые же люди
<nextdrift> на другом канале мне помогли потом
<Sergey_IT> на ixbt быстрее ответ получишь... или "здесь светлее"?
<nextdrift> Здесь "ближе"
<nextdrift> :) В общем то в прошлом
<Sergey_IT> ясно.. значит светлее
<andrex> добра и света вам, милые люди :D
<Sergey_IT> и тебе того же
<andrex> nextdrift: /msg alis list #*java*
<Sergey_IT> во послал... а ему скрипт нужен )
<nextdrift> ))
<andrex> да пофиг
<andrex> может он чая захотел
<kyshtynbai> .йгше
<kyshtynbai> Пардон!
<royek> Ку?
<[Raiden]> сандиск сделала ссд 4тб
<[Raiden]> 4+
<[Raiden]> http://vr-zone.com/articles/sandisk-launches-4-tb-ssd-6-tb-8-tb-variants-launching-2015/76839.html
<royek> Когда уже ётабайтовые флешки пойдут)))
<Sergey_IT> они есть, в камазе перевозят
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/819917
<[Raiden]> мб баян, не совсем свежая новость
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-11
<Leagnus> тишина такая, как будто все dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdg bs=65536 сделали
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32kUODIOmMw
<Leagnus> пи...разм. Конец света
<[Raiden]> http://www.computerra.ru/99025/servis-izitru-pozvolit-uznat-ne-yavlyaetsya-li-fotografiya-feykom/
<snql> как сделать, чтобы хром музыку клал в музыку при скачивании, может плагин какой знаете?
<snql> а то пока alias music="mv ~/Download/*.mp3 ~/Music/"
<kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Fail!
<kyshtynbai> Работает.
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Failed!
<Sergey_IT> отдыхает
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-04
<E}l{uk> ðóññêèå åñòü?
<E}l{uk> RU ?
<E}l{uk> Lubuntu 15 - CuteFTP - error Algorithm negotiation failed
<E}l{uk> help
<aleksei`> утра
<l-ectrik> tagezi: Çäðàâñòâóé
<l-ectrik> tagezi: Åñòü âîïðîñ
<tagezi> l-ectrik: настраивай юникод
<tagezi> UTF-8
<l-ectrik> tagezi: òàê?
<tagezi> киньте в него когда вернётся http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0504/h_1430748345_1546994_10ad36aa26.png
<l-ectrik> блин, вот этот виндомс... Даже забыл, что кодировку нужно менять
<tagezi> да ваще
<tagezi> сам работай шифровальщиком )
<l-ectrik> tagezi: ага блин))
<l-ectrik> tagezi: помню, ты вроде в финке живешь?
<tagezi> l-ectrik: lf
<tagezi> да
<tagezi> но сейчас я живу в комбинаторике )
<l-ectrik> а что такое "комбинаторика"?
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B1%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0
<JohnDoe7> у kvirc есть какая нить консоль? хочу проверить команду run firefox $0 интересно он видит браузер или нет
<JohnDoe7> а то дабл клик не работает
<l-ectrik> JohnDoe7: есть
<JohnDoe7> подробности
<l-ectrik> JohnDoe7: Видимо, я поторопился
<JohnDoe7> l-ectrik: смени кодировку в личке
<r1za4> hi all
<r1za4> обновился до Debian GNU/Linux 8.0 (jessie) htop теперь показывает одно ядро вместо 4ех, которое сильно нагружается из-за чего лагает, из тяжелого запущен только iceweasel.
<UNIm95> r1za4:  а какое у тебя ядро?
<UNIm95> покажи вывод команды uname -a
<r1za4> самое новое
<r1za4> 3.16.0-4-586 #1 Debian 3.16.7-ckt9-3~deb8u1 (2015-04-24) i686 GNU/Linux
<r1za4> UNIm95:!
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты ещё и в дебе соображаешь?
<UNIm95> tagezi: похожие дистры.
<UNIm95> riza4 ядро-то новое. Спору нет. Но нет SMP =)
<UNIm95> tagezi: хотя про systemd меня можно не спрашивать. Я знаю что это дерьмо только существует
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, да, похожие, но вот в дебе у меня мир не пересобирается, почему-то
<UNIm95> tagezi: до тебя l-ectrik достучался? Вопросы Решили?
<r1za4> UNIm95: что посоветуешь?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, он на канал писал не UTF-8, потом пока правил кодировку, видимо желание справшивать меня отпало )
<UNIm95> tagezi: а нафига мир пересобирать? там прирост 1-2% будет
<UNIm95> r1za4: Сколько оперативки у тебя?
<r1za4> UNIm95: 2048
<tagezi> UNIm95: мне под odroid нужно дистр запилить
<UNIm95> r1za4: ищи в синаптике SMP i686
<tagezi> наверное ещё повожусь.. если не получиться, поставлю пока ласточку
<UNIm95> tagezi: дистр чего?
<tagezi> лубунту
<tagezi> UNIm95: дибиана
<tagezi> UNIm95: я хотел под odroid debian собрать
<UNIm95> Думал ты опечатался в android.
<tagezi> дебиан пошустрее будет, всётаки, чем лубунта
<UNIm95> Сейчас смотрю про odroid
<tagezi> не, мне на днюху подарили, вот теперь развлекаюсь )
<UNIm95> Кстати тебе для каких целей?
<UNIm95> С прошедшим.
<tagezi> магнитолу с гпс в машину хоу собрать ))
<tagezi> хочу*
<UNIm95> А kodi этого не умеет?
<UNIm95> который бывший xbmc
<r1za4> UNIm95: ничего не нашел
<tagezi> коди? это же фильмы музыка картинки.. там навигатора вроде не было.. ну и не понравился он мне, когда ещё не выговариваемый был )
<UNIm95> r1za4: поищи в менеджера пакетов по linux-image-generic
<UNIm95> tagezi: А точ в качестве навигатора будет?
<UNIm95> что*
<tagezi> ну, пока не знаю.. по финке самое лучшее гугл водит, покрайне мере на большие растояния, но можно посмотреть.. я пока только смотрю.. если ничего не получится, то буду андройд делать, хотя я его не люблю
<UNIm95> tagezi: а чем тебе скомпиленные не нравятся: http://odroid.us/mediawiki/index.php?title=Debian-jessie-armel-odroidxu
<tagezi> UNIm95: мне нужна музыка, интернет, и гпс.. это всё можно сделать.. ну может потом, когданибудь, сделаю камеру заднего вида
<UNIm95> У тебя же джимни. Там камера не нужна.
<UNIm95> А стоп.
<UNIm95> Сорри
<UNIm95> там не скомпилленый вариант
<r1za4> UNIm95: тоже ничего :(
<UNIm95> там еще самому собирать
<UNIm95> r1za4: Давай рассказывай как ты деб ставил
<tagezi> UNIm95: это для xu, а у сения C1
<tagezi> vtyz*
<tagezi> меня*
<r1za4> UNIm95: это если быть точным cruncbang++, записал на flash usb и установил. Все стандратные операции как обычно
<tagezi> ну, и компилить интереснее ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: может поотрубать не нужные сервисы?
<r1za4> UNIm95: cистема полностью построенна на пакетной базе debian, работеает стабилно, потребление минимальное, до этого было))
<tagezi> UNIm95: а ты KaliLinux юзал?
<UNIm95> tagezi: как backtrack да. позже нет. Пробывал вардрайвингом заниматься. Но железяка медленной была
<UNIm95> r1za4: apt-cache search 'kernel-image' | grep smp выхлоп на pastebin
<tagezi> UNIm95: hs любит kali хотя сборку не делает.. я помнб что он вроде на debian был, с небольшим допилом
<tagezi> меньше чем убунта..
<UNIm95> Да сейчас куда не плюнь Debian/Ubuntu производные дистры.
<r1za4> UNIm95: результат 0!
<tagezi> openSuse <- промазал )
<UNIm95> r1za4:  apt-cache search kernel |grep pae
<r1za4> UNIm95: ага, есть http://pastebin.com/xtk4Atnd
<UNIm95> r1za4:  ставь это: linux-image-3.16.0-4-686-pae
<UNIm95> И поле перезагружайс в него.
<r1za4> UNIm95: ага, соображаю..
<UNIm95> СТО
<UNIm95> СТОП
<UNIm95> r1za4:
<r1za4> да
<r1za4> да ад
<r1za4> да да
<UNIm95> linux-image-686-pae
<UNIm95> это
<UNIm95> тогда ты автоматои и апдейты на ядро получать будешь
<r1za4> UNIm95: спасибо огромное!) перезагружусь зайду, отпишу.
<UNIm95> Сначала в то ядро загрузись
<r1za4> UNIm95: думаю, сперва все же досмотрю 3й периуд :)
<r1za4> UNIm95: мы проигрываем 1:2
<UNIm95> tagezi:  у тебя что именно тормозит? Загрузка? Тогда может косяк в карточке? Интерфейс? Может косяк в дровах на mali
<tagezi> !paste
<lector> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<tagezi> UNIm95: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10985183/
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Ох. Них. за цену от малины 4-х ядерник с гигом рамы
<tagezi> да, но он менее популярный, мануалов для лохов маловато пока
<UNIm95> покажи содержимое ./createimg
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10985197/
<tagezi> осталось блин, слепить это всё в образ.. всё собрано уже.. и вот..
<UNIm95> tagezi:  покажи мануал по сборке
<UNIm95> Меня дико смущает момент что он хочет писать в файл как в блочное устройство
<UNIm95> Такое чувство что строки по 91 выполняются неправильно
<UNIm95> tagezi: Попробуй промежуточный образ назвать не sdcard.img.tmp а просто sdimagetmp
<tagezi> UNIm95: https://github.com/tomuta/debian-mini-odroid-c1
<UNIm95> без точек и пробелов
<UNIm95> tagezi:  у тебя уже есть sdcard.img?
<tagezi> нет
<tagezi> он делает  sdcard.img.tmp , настраивает его, систему туда пихает.. а потом когда он готов переименовывает его в  sdcard.img
<UNIm95> У тебя 32 или 64 бита?
<Aldebaran> -tagezi- VERSION Quassel IRC v0.10.0 (dist-575f27e) (built on Nov 17 2014 15:28:52) -- http://www.quassel-irc.org
<Aldebaran> че за клиент такой странный?
<Aldebaran> ни когда такого невидел
<tagezi> куасел в кубунте по умолчанию
<tagezi> и это не просто клиент, но и сервер заодно ))))
<Aldebaran> 0_о
<r1za4> tagezi: кубунту 15.04?
<tagezi> я чо похож а садомазо?
<tagezi> на*
<r1za4> tagezi: :) ну да, я так с тем как темы новые туда ставить так и не смог разобраться, все как то не как у людей..
<tagezi> ну, если как раньше ставились, то в настройках - внешний вид
<tagezi>  внешний вид <- оформление среды
<r1za4> я как только не пробовал
<r1za4> там все по новому теперь
<UNIm95> tagezi: попробуй все по мануалу заново.
<UNIm95> С первой строчки
<tagezi> UNIm95: у тебя что собралось? )
<UNIm95> Нет.
<UNIm95> Не пробывал
<tagezi> ну, впринципе не долго, быстрее чем ЛО собирать
<tagezi> UNIm95: только там весь мануал в 3 строки.. поставь виртуалку, судо майк, и копируй на минисд
<UNIm95> tagezi: а ты выполнил команды для подготовки сборки?
<UNIm95> Как для x86 так и для x86_64 систем?
<tagezi> да.. там там виртуалка ставится
<tagezi> и u-boot-tools
<tagezi> остальное в убунте по умолчанию вроде стоит.. но всёравно копипастил
<tagezi> а в дебиане уже 3.16 ядро?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  какое поставишь то и будет.
<UNIm95> Ладно. Я на минут 30 офф
<tagezi> r1za4: что там в 15.04 вообще нового?
<tagezi> они там проги то сделали.. или это будет опять болото как с кде 4 было?
<r1za4> tagezi: plasma, в репах поболее теперь нужных пакетов
<r1za4> tagezi: чесно сказать я не фанат, поставил потестил, памти ест много подлагивает..
<tagezi> я вот думаю.. ставить мне 16.04 или на дебиан свалится обратно
<tagezi> пол года до альфы осталось, нужно решаться )
<r1za4> а там опять к gnome вернулись вроде?
<tagezi> ну, я кеды ставлю себе в дебиане
<tagezi> он как-то стабильнее и уютнее, помоему
<tagezi> с убунтой вечно какие-то геморы.. то одно отвалится, то другое.. а если всё работает, то лучше комп не включать, а то обязательно чтонить отвалится
<r1za4> хз, о вкусах не спорят, я предпочитаю openbox, кто то любит полиморфные i3 и прочий тайлинг
<tagezi> а они ещё хотят от apt отказаться
<r1za4> tagezi: убунта если один раз нормально встала, то это на века
<tagezi> r1za4: ну, я на основной машине кде, в виртуалках либо крысу, либо ласточку
<tagezi> r1za4: угу.. какже.. у меня уже отвалились цыфровая клава и сеть..
<tagezi> сеть починил кое как, а на клаву забил.. пока вроде не критично.. хотя иногда раздражает
<r1za4> tagezi: не без этого) я вот тоже новую версиию дистры воткнул и понеслась! баг за багой - потехоньку боремся) Непривычно что это раз в год бывает и то по глупости))
<tagezi> r1za4: а в джеси сейчас какие кеды?
<r1za4> tagezi: хз, чет меня этот момент не интересовал пока, говорю же не фанат я kde)
<tagezi> 4.14 .. нашёл уже
<tagezi> r1za4: а что ты как плеер юзаешь?
<tagezi> аудиоплеер
<r1za4> tagezi: mocp)
<r1za4> tagezi: для онлайн подкстов vlc
<tagezi> r1za4: mocp плейлисты делать?
<tagezi> так, проще поставить и посмотреть ))
<r1za4> tagezi: это тоже умеет) он консольные если че)
<r1za4> консольный*
<tagezi> r1za4: не, жена не одобрит
<tagezi> мне то пофигу, хоть с vim-подобным управлением )) но жена меня покусает
<r1za4> tagezi: Жене гламурную кубунту 15.04 - советую!)
<r1za4> красивое сочетание белого и голубенького, как любят домохозяйки)
<tagezi> r1za4: ну, она не домохозяйка )) просто на магнитолу в машину ставить консольный плеер не алё
<tagezi> а так её тоже по барабану как кнопочки выглядят, она у меня с МС офиса на ЛО пересела за 15 минут, с матлаба на октавию за пол часа без жужу,
<tagezi> еслибы в универе работали в Линухе, она бы на нём и сиделе.. а так привязка к винде и мсо
<r1za4> tagezi: МКС перешел на debian, боингом управлять проще чем виндоуз, а ее в универах использую, хреновы консерваторы!
<r1za4> используют*
<tagezi> r1za4: ну.. не поверишь.. 90% программ для естественных наук написаны под линукс и работают на винде через прослойку
<tagezi> я сталкивался с прогой для геологии.. так там только обертка под винду.. и новые версии восновном кнопки улучшают
<tagezi> так что тут бесспорно.. но народ боится.. им же нужно выпускать для бизнеса людей, но бизнес сидит на винде.. поэтому знание винды обязательно
<tagezi> у меня жена на прошлой неделе тест принимала по Экселю.. из 100 человек прошла только пятая часть.. а там задания на уровне информатики в школе
<tagezi> а ты про линух в универе )
<r1za4> tagezi: я как то в банк пришел, уже не помню какой точно, сижу себе такой с девушкой общаюсь - глянь к ней в моник а там убунта с libreofice запущена))/ Cпрашиваю долго переучиались, она скзала что нет)
<r1za4> у них типа эконом режим, у всех моноблоки от acer с бубунтой!))
<tagezi> да там нечему переучиваться.. забыть этот грёбаный ленточный интерфейс в котором нифига всё равно не найти, и всё будет тип топ сразу
<tagezi> r1za4: это пока редкость... большенство фирм не могут перейти, даже если хотят.. то народ ломается, то совт не совсем тот.. то просто боятся
<Aldebaran> подскажите по xubuntu, в ubuntu думаю то же самое, когда нажимаю Альт+Контрл+F1 не вижу консоль, почему?
<tagezi> катаракта?
<tagezi> =)
<r1za4> Ж:)
<Aldebaran> не почему немогу попасть в консоль ни как
<r1za4> поменяй расскладку на us
<Aldebaran> и что будет?
<Aldebaran> экран темнеет и все
<Aldebaran> а консоли нету
<r1za4> тобишь преглашения для авторизации?
<Aldebaran> невижу ничего
<tagezi> а какая хубунту?
<Aldebaran> 15.04
<tagezi> чот.. это на форум.. сломали наверное что-то
<Aldebaran> у остальных работает всё?
<tagezi> 15.04 для экстрималов, это типа промежуточные бета версии альфаверсии
<r1za4> Aldebaran: это tty  терминалы, другие пробовал, что показывает?
<tagezi> ну, я туда вообще не лажу уже давно, мне эмулятора за глаза
<Aldebaran> ничего непоказывают, черный экран
<Aldebaran> может дрова?
<tagezi> а машина какая?
<Aldebaran> ноутбук
<tagezi> видяфка?
<Aldebaran> AMD
<tagezi> про амд не знаю.. но вообще консоль должна пахать всегда, даже на миимальном ядре
<r1za4> О! а у меня изменение, раньше возврат по F7 был, теперь по F2
<tagezi> дрова обычно при быстрой смене картинки начинают логать
<tagezi> я помнб когда сделал это первый раз.. то у меня был только один выход - ресет )
<tagezi> UNIm95: не, тоже самое
<r1za4> UNIm95: Спасибо Огромное за помощь!) Помогло! Теперь все стабильно как раньше.
<aleksei`> эхх, походу починил свой gtx 260 ))
<r1za4> aleksei: стало быть с почином!)
<aleksei`> ну пока да, теперь осталось протестить в игрухе какой-нить
<tagezi> игрульки зло, от них мозг тупеет
<r1za4> tagezi: а вот и нет) вы батенька geektimes читайте чаще, там статьи научные,cвежие)
<tagezi> r1za4: половина на уровне "британские ученые постановили"
<tagezi> не.. я лцчше учебник по математике прочту )
<r1za4> tagezi: а я вот по себе знаю что если в контру положу народу не мало, а я в контру ложу народу не мало!) Том потом прилив сил в голове чувствую, сразу соображаю лучше, конечно если этим злоупотреблять никто не спорит ни к чему хорошему это не приведет!
<UNIm95> tagezi: тогда хз. Ради прикола перезагрузись и повтори.
<tagezi> не знаю.. мне когда нужно расслабится, я просто беру книгу по другой тематике.. когда совсем плохо, иду в лус на пару дней и отдыхаю в тишине
<tagezi> UNIm95: да тоже самое будет.. я даже апдейты сделал
<tagezi> мне вот интересно, чем этот диск пощупать можно.. может он хомку не создал и свап
<tagezi> там 4 раздела.. второй 83, а это помоему ext4
<UNIm95> tagezi: а через gparted смотреть не пробывал.
<tagezi> так это же имидж
<UNIm95> а черт. у тебя же образ еще не записан
<tagezi> ну, такбы я его фдиском бы )
<UNIm95> ладно. сейчас у себя попробую собрать
<UNIm95> tagezi:  если соберу тебе ссылку кину
<tagezi> UNIm95: угу, спасибо
<tagezi> я пока покопаю
<tagezi> может его можно просто на минисд записать и потом уже доделать разделы
<r1za4> а что собираете, под какие задачи?
<tagezi> r1za4: дебиан я собираю для odroid
<tagezi> правильно ли я понимаю что если file выдаёт x86 boot sector то это кака?
<r1za4> tagezi: оу!)
<tagezi> это к чему? )
<UNIm95> tagezi: у тебя в пути к месту сборки пробелы есть?
<UNIm95> В имени файлов
<tagezi> UNIm95: нет вроде.. только эта ошибка
<UNIm95> У меня была сборка из-за этого навернулась.
<UNIm95> Но пока идёт
<tagezi> UNIm95: до этой когда в первый раз собирал была какаято другая, но она была тоже после того как система встала в виртуалку
<tagezi> UNIm95: слушай, если file выдаёт x86 boot sector 'nj xnj pyfxbn&
<tagezi> это что значит?*
<UNIm95> Видит что-то похожее на образ
<tagezi> UNIm95: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10985909/
<tagezi> вот такая там сейчас фигня
<UNIm95> смахивает на образ
<tagezi> UNIm95: только ещё 2 раздела должно быть
<tagezi> сейчас научусь монтировать его и посмотрб что там напихано ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: а сколько оно качать будет?
<tagezi> UNIm95: по весу?
<UNIm95> я имею ввиду по месту
<UNIm95> да
<tagezi> UNIm95: а сколько у тебя есть? ))
<tagezi> у меня папка сейчас весит 5,6
<UNIm95> 40гб. Но оно все качает и качает
<UNIm95> е
<UNIm95> многовато
<UNIm95> у меня пока гиг
<tagezi> а ты что думал, это же ядро
<UNIm95> я не думал что дрова для арм систем так дофига весят
<tagezi> медлено оно у тебя качает.. я даже не посмотрел сколько оно там с гита и других источников
<UNIm95> Так у немце инет дорогой
<tagezi> UNIm95: да там много чего всякого ставится не нужного
<UNIm95> хотя в России тоже скоро дорогим будет
<tagezi> как он бтдсф?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в россии будет чебурашка )
<tagezi> который спаншоты делает.. нафига он нужен?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: чебурахнут вас всех
<tagezi> отчебурахают )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу
<tagezi> UNIm95: у нас мобильный инет по 20 евра в месяц, и достаточно быстрый
<UNIm95> Не совсем.  В России началась активная работа против пиратов. Следовательно упадет скорость скачивания/раздачи. Упадёт нагрузка на сеть. И пропадет стимул ее далше развивать.
<UNIm95> 43 за 16 мегабит
<r1za4> UNIm95: истину глаголишь, уже ощущаю трафик стал медленнее..
<tagezi> не монтируется эта штука
<JohnDoe_71Rus> монтировку поменяй :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: варнингов
<UNIm95> больше чем кода
<JohnDoe_71Rus> че вы там палочкой ковыряете
<tagezi> UNIm95: да, варнингов много, согласен
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: дебиан для odroid
<Sergey_IT> где?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: в дебиане для odroid )
<Sergey_IT> не знаком (
<tagezi> не мудрено, канал про убунту )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты чо себе поставил?
<tagezi> рунту?
<Sergey_IT> runtu-lite
<Aldebaran> а что это?
<Aldebaran> сделай скрин плиз
<Sergey_IT> сборка на основе lubuntu
<r1za4> погнали.. заскриним все)
<r1za4> http://itmag.es/1G31F
<UNIm95> tagezi: Сколько у тебя собиралось?
<tagezi> UNIm95: час примерно.. у меня i5
<Sergey_IT> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0203/h_1422981071_6189927_ec2d35780f.png
<UNIm95> У меня тоже. только ноутбучный
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну у меня тоже ноут
<UNIm95> А. Ок
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: odroid это плата типа кубибоард?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты себе игрушку купил
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: это типа респери пи.. подарили на днюху
<r1za4> tagezi: есть встроенная wi-fi?
<tagezi> r1za4: http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: у меня Cubieboard2 http://docs.cubieboard.org/products/start#a20-cubieboard
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем собирать? есть же образы готовые
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: нуда, тоже одноплатник. Это ты под него киткат собираешь?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: дебиана нет для моего пока
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да под него
<UNIm95> Ёк мааек. Нафиг на такую плату raid6?
<tagezi> есть лубунту и андройд.. андройд у меня есть на emmc
<tagezi> UNIm95: )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в качестве линя cubieez понравился. пробовал лубунту, но как то не пошло
<tagezi> я же тебе говорю там много лишнего.. хотя на хабре писали про сервак на нём
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: если сеть гигабит то домашний роутер NAS
<UNIm95> 1 рэйд такая малютка еще потянет. но 5/6 процессор захлебнётся на восстановлении из degradeted
<tagezi> ну, там много что можно отстегнуть, но дистры делают с запалом.. в убунте тоже приходится сносить половину
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://www.cubieforums.com/index.php/topic,805.msg11877.html#msg11877
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты по кнопкам не промахиваешься?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> к тому же это не основная. для основной переходник
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: китайская клава?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да с ебея
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гироскопная мышь и клава адреса в браузере набирать. с андроидом удобней управление
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0504/h_1430767951_3854317_bdc7857534.png
<tagezi> вот такие боты должны быть )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хы хы
<tagezi> http://magazine.odroid.com/
<tagezi> это за сентябрь 2014.. там есть описание как сделать
<tagezi> я думаю на них на всех примерно одинаково это всё делается.. ну если ботами увлекаешься )) я то робототехнику не очень
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бота хочется сделать, но муторное это дело
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну я радиолу расчитываю примерно за пол года сваять, потихоньку не торопять, для отдыха
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из одроида радиолу?
<tagezi> ну, музыва, интернет, гпс
<tagezi> музыка
<tagezi> а потом посмотрим, мож ещё что прикручу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://blog.simtronyx.de/en/simple-fm-stereo-radio-with-a-tea5767-breakout-module-and-an-arduino/ SDA DCL на одроиде есть
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да, чисто радио можно и на ардуно
<r1za4> ping
<tagezi> r1za4: что, потерялся?
<r1za4> перезапуск wi-fi был,чет нет тупит сегодня по злому!
<UNIm95> tagezi: во время сборки тебе дополнительно маунтился /dev?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: радиву можно и на ардуине, а красивый гуй под андроид или линух, и управление с пульта
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где то видел код под робота
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зеленого
<UNIm95> tagezi: лол. У меня собралось
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну да.. но этоже в виртуалке насколько я понимаю
<tagezi> блин
<tagezi> вот, почему у меня не получилось?
<UNIm95> хз
<tagezi> 800 метров?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сорцы чистил перед сборкой?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> они бывает с мусором расшаривают исходники
<tagezi> нет, я свежак закочал
<UNIm95> tagezi: сделай md5sum на sdcard.img
<UNIm95> Да 806
<UNIm95> Тебе отдать образ?
<tagezi> угу, отдавай )
<tagezi> 03cbefe0cdf17aaac24eb249ac459e7c
<UNIm95> У меня другая.
<tagezi> UNIm95: у меня почему-то 768,7 получился
<UNIm95> Хотя может там записано время сборки
<UNIm95> Ок. Сейчас в дропбокс залью и тебе ссылку дам
<tagezi> спасибо
<UNIm95> А черт
<UNIm95> может отдам только завтра
<tagezi> =)
<UNIm95> у меня на отдачу жалкие 2 мега
<tagezi> вот ваще зяба.. почему у меня не собрался?
<UNIm95> Нет ауры злобного админа
<tagezi> угу, наверное
 * UNIm95 пошел за печенюшками и чаем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: злобный админ, как проверить, почему в kvirc run firefox даблкликом не работает?
 * UNIm95 зол. Нет печенюшек! JohnDoe_71Rus: юзай пиджин. Радикально и надёжно. Или проверь что в системе как основной браузер указана лисица а в квирке передача системе ссылок
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну я и говорю, в квирке run firefox $0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а в системе это альтернейтивс смотреть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> только позавчера нашел статью как интегрировать отдельно скачанный огнелис
<UNIm95> так
<UNIm95> Опиши какой фф где лежит
<UNIm95> и что ты хочешь делать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> репозиторный удален. скачанный лежит в /opt
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из терминала и run по команде firefox открывается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://blog update-alternatives --list x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: а почему ты его удалил?
<UNIm95> чем тебя репозиторий не устраивает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что у меня 14.04 и там в репе старый был
<UNIm95> блин. я на 12.04 у меня последний.
<UNIm95> причем из репозиория
<UNIm95> может изредка надо ставить апдейты.
<tagezi> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну зачит был какой то момент. вобщем качаю архив и распаковываю. и давно уже
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: поставь из репозитория и не люби людям и себе мозг.
<UNIm95> Апдейт фф относительно релизов задерживается на день-два.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ясна, самый простой совет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://tengu911.wordpress.com/fresh_firefox/ вот статейка
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus:  а чео плохо?
<UNIm95> чего*
<UNIm95> так это во времена 4.0
<UNIm95> теперь ментейнеры знают как по-быстрому перебирать браузер для апдейтов
<UNIm95> Так что бери из репозитория не мучайся.
<UNIm95> tagezi: может через 35 минут загрузится
<UNIm95> А может и через час =(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: у меня есть подозрение что квирк виноват
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus:  скорее всего проблема в DE
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lxde
<UNIm95> в де не верно установлен обработчик http ссылок
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты сможешь до завтра подержать?
<tagezi> я может скоро спать отвалюсь.. рано сегодня встал
<UNIm95> я только через час спать пойду
<UNIm95> так что могу ссылку еще сегодня сбросить
<tagezi> в приват можно..
<tagezi> бот не знаю, пишет или нет
<tagezi> до агафоныча опять не достучаться, что бы бота нормально поднял
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: из других приложений не пробовал ссылки. открыто то огнелис и квирк
<UNIm95> tagezi:  я могу еще в вк скинуть ссылку
<tagezi> о, точно.. мы же в друзьях )
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: из офис пакета попробуй
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из либры открыл вкладку в браузере
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у квирка как у kde приложения не может быть своей настройки где нибудь
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: посмотри пакет совместимости kde приложений для gtk
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: квирк разве имеет зависимости от кде?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> буква К у него от КДЕ
<tagezi> ну, может быть.. но на винду он без кде встаёт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<tagezi> а все приложения с зависимостями от кде тянут его и туда
<tagezi> и да.. у приложений в кде могут быть свои настройки, только у интегрированых, реально сильно интегрированых, типа виджитов для плазмы они общие )
<tagezi> а ему даже вид можно настроить отдельно )
<tagezi> вообще, кака бешенная, пользуй пиджин )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эх, хороши советчики, "ставь из реп" "пользуй пиджин" а где ж она, "свобода линукс" :)
<UNIm95> tagezi:
<UNIm95> еще тут?
<tagezi> UNIm95: да
<UNIm95> tagezi: https://www.dropbox.com/s/fto1kxd92nrjf74/sdcard.img?dl=0
<UNIm95> tagezi: качается?
<tagezi> UNIm95: а дроп бокс показывает столькоже сколько и у меня
<tagezi> да.. 6 минут ещё, может чуть побольше
<UNIm95> tagezi:  сможешь сегодня потестить или только завтра?
<tagezi> UNIm95: не, только завтра уже..
<tagezi> голова уже всё.. я в 5 утра встал
<tagezi> так что я пать... спасибо
<UNIm95> Ок. Я, скорее всего, только вечером появлюсь
<tagezi> ну, я тебе раскажу где следующая проблема )))
<tagezi> лан, я почапал, ночи. и ещё раз спасибо
<Aldebaran> ребят а как бето версии пакетов в Vivid Vervet включить?
<Sergey_IT> там и так всё - бета
<Aldebaran> у меня ошибка в игре одной
<Aldebaran> может бето версии библиотек палучится скачать я думал :(
<Sergey_IT> игры -зло
<Aldebaran> там стратежка клевая
<Aldebaran> http://i.imgur.com/PNTG9DE.png
<Aldebaran> во
<Aldebaran> хочу поиграть очень
<Aldebaran> а она вылетает почему-то
<Sergey_IT> так ты бета ОС поставил и стабильности требуешь
<Aldebaran> с чегой-то бета ос?
<Aldebaran> это релиз ващет
<Aldebaran> http://i.imgur.com/8lEgsbK.png
<Sergey_IT> не LTS значит бета
<UNIm95> Aldebaran: полностью поддерживаю Сергея.
<r1za4> у меня есть интерфейс tup0 который подключен к впн, есть виртуалка с debian соединенная сетевым мостом по wlan0. Пингуется все как с виртуалки так и с хоста в виртуалку, но я не могу пиновать с виртуальной машины подсеть tup0, та что за vpn, можно как то разрешить в
<r1za4> опрос?
<UNIm95> r1za4: можно. Тебе нужен не сетевой мост а завернуть виртуалку на использование tun0
<UNIm95> Какая ВМ у тебя
<r1za4> Virtualbox, там в настройках нету данного интерфейса, я тоже думал что он появиться при подключении
<r1za4> UNIm95: есть инструкции как это сделать?
<UNIm95> r1za4:  в настройках машины Сеть ->Сетевой мост-> Имя tun0
<UNIm95> причем сначала надо включить vpn а потом настроить машину
<UNIm95> виртуальную машину.
<r1za4> нет такого имени, есть только eth0 и wlan0
<UNIm95> а для хоста default route не должен быть vpn
<UNIm95> Вопрос. Какая операционка в виртуалке?
<r1za4> debian
<UNIm95> Так настрой в ней vpn соединение
<UNIm95> так же как и на хосте
<UNIm95> правда тебе придётся выбирать: или ты в хосте под vpn или а госте
<r1za4> а можно,сразу, одни настройки применть к двум хостам?
<r1za4> мне нужно что бы я мог рабоать с подсетью одновременно с двух машин
<UNIm95> Настройки- да. Но гарантировать одновременное подключение не могу. Зависит от настроек сервера
<r1za4> попробую..
<UNIm95> А второй vpn аккаунт получить можешь?
<r1za4> Эврика! я поц - что не догадался :D
<r1za4> а кто нибудь btrfs юзайет или пробовал как оно там?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-05
<red_shuhardt> !ping
<lector> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Aldebaran> http://i.imgur.com/olThrzp.png не работает, not work :(
<tagezi> утра всем
<red_shuhardt> Доброго!
<Aldebaran> утра
<red_shuhardt> Доброго!
<Aldebaran> Помогите настроить GPON от МГТС - не хочет пробрасывать порты нивкакую!
<UNIm95> Aldebaran: Минут через как я в сеть вернусь напиши про косяки у тебя
<UNIm95> У кого там проблемы с GPON?
<UNIm95> Aldebaran у тебя?
<Aldebaran> у мну =(
<Aldebaran> мне щас должны помочь
<Aldebaran> по телефону
<UNIm95> Mgts белорусский? Или это не тот мгтс?
<Aldebaran> МГТС московский
<Aldebaran> я москаль :(
<UNIm95> Провайдер кто?
<tagezi> UNIm95: короче не пруха какая-то, то то не так, то это ))
<UNIm95> Tagezi что за косяк?
<tagezi> UNIm95: я даже оф убунту не могу грузануть.. сижу как 10 лет назад, пялюсь в черный экран )
<UNIm95> слушай. Может ты дд не туда сделал?
<UNIm95> Покажи команду которой ты образ записывал
<tagezi> по виду оно до граба доходит, а потом всё.. только тут нет граба, тут у-бут должен быть вроде
<tagezi> UNIm95_mobile: sudo dd bs=1M if=ubuntu-14.04.2lts-lubuntu-odroid-c1-20150401.img of=/dev/sdb
<tagezi> что тут можно не так сделать?
<tagezi> sdb это микросд.. так как образ диска а не раздела, то нужно на всё устройство
<UNIm95> Хреново с мобилы сидеть. Вай фай рвет и мечет
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты видел или тебе повторить?
<UNIm95> Нет
<UNIm95> Только команду
<tagezi> что тут можно не так сделать?
<tagezi> sdb это микросд.. так как образ диска а не раздела, то нужно на всё устройство
<tagezi> sudo dd bs=1M if=ubuntu-14.04.2lts-lubuntu-odroid-c1-20150401.img of=/dev/sdb
<UNIm95> Про мд5 суммы видел? Смодятся или нет? Я про образ который у тебя и с сайта
<UNIm95> Сходятся*
<tagezi> я их не проверял никогда )) щас проверю
<UNIm95> Ради прикола попробуй еще раз записать без опции bs
<tagezi> UNIm95: да, сумы сходятся
<andrex> tagezi: бу
<tagezi> andrex: сам бу )
<UNIm95> На плате часом нет дополнительных джамперов?
<UNIm95> Которые и мешают правильно загрузиться?
<tagezi> там есть перемычка, о ней иногда упоминается, но в мануалах о ней не слова.. просто воткни и  наслаждайся
<UNIm95> Перемычка или джампер?
<UNIm95> За что он отвечает?
<tagezi> перемычка.. там 2 дырки
<tagezi> загрузка с emmc или microSD
<tagezi> но я так понимаю это приоритет должен быть..
<tagezi> http://ur7hbq.blogspot.fi/2015/02/odroid-c1.html
<UNIm95> Ирк чат в симбе не может в ссылки =(
<Aldebaran> http://i.imgur.com/RnEL6Se.png вот это вообще нормально? я устанавливал deb пакет, причем тут вино?
<tagezi> там по фоткам видно что он её не ставил, и в мануале он только в конце о ней говорит
<tagezi> UNIm95: у меня странно образ пишется, там типа делается 2 раздела, но раздел с ext4 не монтируется по человечески
<tagezi> монтируется только бут
<UNIm95> Ручные команды у у-бута есть? Может надо ручками гпузиться?
<tagezi> ручками я не умею
<SergeyIT> там вроде не dd использовали
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а разница какая?
<SergeyIT> бывает и разница
<tagezi> http://odroid.com/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=en:odroid_flashing_tools
<tagezi> SergeyIT: насколько я понимаю, эта убунтавская прога делает тоже самое что и dd.. только чтобы хомячки не боялись буковок
<UNIm95> Попробуй прогой.
<tagezi> UNIm95: он мне пишет BusyBox v1.21.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.21.0-1ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash)
<tagezi> потом типа введите хелп для получения команд
<tagezi> и дальше строчку про emmc
<UNIm95> то есть он пытается загрузиться и еммс а у тебя сд карточка?
<UNIm95> Ты кстати sync после записи писал? В мане там написано что данные могут быть повреждены без sync
<tagezi> нет
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> ну, щас сделаю ещё раз
<UNIm95> не забудь после записи сунс и безопастное извлечение флешки.
<tagezi> черт, он греется так
<UNIm95> Кто? Плата или карточка?
<tagezi> плата
<tagezi> память и проц.. они такие реально тепленькие
<UNIm95> Вроде вчера видел в продаже радиатор на с1
<UNIm95> Размером с плату =)
<tagezi> Не, у меня маленький есть
<tagezi> я просто не ставил.. но в журнале видел с воденым охлаждением ))
<tagezi> меня вот это смущает
<tagezi> sudo dd if=ubuntu-14.04.2lts-lubuntu-odroid-c1-20150401.img of=/dev/sdb
<tagezi> 393224+0 записей получено
<tagezi> 393224+0 записей отправлено
<tagezi> скопировано 201330688 байт (201 MB), 32,041 c, 6,3 MB/c
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: что ты хочешь получить в финале от платы?
<tagezi> а образ гиг с хвостом
<UNIm95> Может карточка сдохшая?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: в финале я намерен сделать магнитолу в свой джимни
<tagezi> UNIm95: она свежая
<tagezi> я её вчера только распоковал
<UNIm95> Кто производитель?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> возможно что образ не для записи на карту а для прошивки утилитой?
<tagezi> UNIm95: скандиск
<UNIm95> в мане который ты скинул так же написано что не адаптеры адекватно работают
<tagezi> ну.. у меня скандиска родной адаптер
<tagezi> и чо делать если не через адаптер?
<tagezi> можно замаунтить образ и глянуть его чисто, что там внутри.. и может просто накотить один раздел
<tagezi> может у меня система переломаная.. яже вчера не мог собрать дебиан.. а у тебя с первого раза
<UNIm95> Флешки/адаптеры от transcend есть? Меня эти железяки еще никогда не подводили.
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, hs рекомендует скандиск и самсунг
<tagezi> http://odroid.com/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=en:c1_microsd_selection
<tagezi> главное чтобы 10 класса была
<UNIm95> У тебя есть еще компы? Или только твой ноут? Прямой адаптер usb-microsd есть?
<tagezi> не, таког нет
<UNIm95> 3г модем для ноута? Там вроде впян микросд реадер.
<UNIm95> Я про юсб модем
<tagezi> ну, он на даче.. у меня тут ван к роутеру
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в другой порт usb попробуй
<tagezi> у меня адаптер через SD
<UNIm95> А другие компы/ноуты?
<tagezi> UNIm95: есть у жены с виндой
<UNIm95> Попробуй утилитой из винды. Может у тебя реалько какой косяк с системой.
<UNIm95> Утилита предложена в мане
<tagezi> да, карта нормальная.. гпартед её нормально чертит
<tagezi> полез я в винду тогда корячится
<UNIm95> Так у тебя не САНдиск а сКандиск
<UNIm95> это очень сильная разница
<tagezi> СанДиск
<UNIm95> Та же сначала про скандиск написал
<tagezi> не, очипятался
<tagezi> UNIm95: кстати, они на амазоне сейчас в полтора раза дешевле чем в россии
<tagezi> это так ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> плюс доставка
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: от 35 баксов бесплатно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты наберешь карточек на 35 баксов?
<UNIm95> У меня одной флешке 10 лет. на ней было уже столько образов восстановлени.
<UNIm95> И до сихпор жива и пашет
<UNIm95> tagezi куда убегал?
<tagezi> UNIm95: в винду перезагрузился
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты наберешь карточек на 35 баксов?
<tagezi> это 3 штуки
<tagezi> хотя я наверное возьму ардуино с набором и карточку, получится как раз
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ардуину дешевле у китайцев брать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и набор рассыпухой
<tagezi> матерь божья, какаяже эта винда тормозная (
<UNIm95> Ардуина не нужна. Stm за ту же цену имею куда больший функционал и 16 а то и 32 бита
<JohnDoe_71Rus> семерка? восьмерка?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: семёрка
<tagezi> ну, мне покабы это чудо запустить, а потом я буду думать куда копать дальше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: балуешься кодоводством?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: кстати, у андройда в консоли команды такиеже как в лине или нет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: а чего запускать? из коробки там должна была быть система
<JohnDoe_71Rus> такие же
<tagezi> может дд сделать из анройда? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бусябох
<tagezi> кстати, что это?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может не быть dd в комплекте
<tagezi> ну начинается
<UNIm95> Джон как студент радиотехник работал с ними
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=187868&st=700#entry20845272
<tagezi> а я из радиотехники помню только то что существует паяльник, олово и канифоль )
<tagezi> а, ещё кисточка, чтобы быль смахивать )
<tagezi> так что у меня всё в переди
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: не олово а припой. не канифоль а флюс
<tagezi> флюс - это когда на десне шишка )
<UNIm95> Радиотехника это наука о разработке и проектировании радиоэлектронных устройств а не пайка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не только
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, почитаю книг значит, раз это наука
<tagezi> хотя, мне показалось что схемотехника не моё.. так что не знаю
<UNIm95> Если начинать с пайки простых схем то рт ничего кроме более точного расчета методом дифуров не принесет.
<UNIm95> Если для какищ-либо проектов то принесет многое
<tagezi> так, я в перезагрузку.. ещё раз.. оно тут плачит всё
<UNIm95> Что делает?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: скинь ещё раз ссылку плз
<tagezi> всё, нашёл тут логи
<UNIm95> что я прпустил?
<tagezi> да ничего по ходу
<UNIm95> Заработало?
<tagezi> не, качаю пока.. тут медленнее почему-то
<tagezi> и распаковывается это чудо жесть как медленно
<tagezi> зачем вообще придумали винду, если в ней работать не возможно (
<UNIm95> Для ак
<UNIm95> Для active directory
<tagezi> UNIm95: есть же что-то для линуха потипу
<UNIm95> Но нет де которой можно настроить под АД
<UNIm95> + нет нормальной обратной совместимости между версиями де
<tagezi> ну, не знаю, ты админ - тебе виднее.. но по мне так это чистое зло
<UNIm95> Причем даже в рамках мажорной версии
<azavs> да,да зло
<tagezi> лучше бы они это не придумывали.. распаковывать архив 16 минут вместо 5 секунд - это жестяная жесть
<tagezi> и всё примерно в таком духе
<azavs> да
<UNIm95> Зато у тебя запустится совт с 95 года под современной операционкой
<UNIm95> Софт*
<azavs> вот интересно, у меня сейчас настроеная система, а есть ли такая возможность создать копирование системы а потом из этого сделать образ ?
<UNIm95> Да. Есть
<azavs> было бы здорово узнать об этом
<UNIm95> Azavs ты менял какие-либо настройки вне /home
<UNIm95> !ping
<lector> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<tagezi> dd делает нормально.. только потом нужно uid Править
<tagezi> UNIm95: виснешь?
<UNIm95> Нет. С мобилы. По вайфай. В аудитории 300 человек
<tagezi> UNIm95: так ты на учебе? ))
<tagezi> у меня жена материлась.. говорят сидят все в мобилки уткнувшись, нифига не соображают.. ))
<tagezi> я ей потом раскажу чем они занимаются ))
<azavs_> выкинуло
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чем занимаются, лекцию конспектяти
<azavs_> ну так как на счет создания образа из копии системы, какими инструментами работать ?
<UNIm95> Без обид тагези. Вопрос в преподе. Если студенты сидет в мобил препод хреновый
<JohnDoe_71Rus> образ клонзилой. свой дистриб ремастерсис и подобные
<azavs_> препод один а их много под каждого у него сил нехватит да и не должен
<UNIm95> Как админ с опытом могу сказать одно. Из лекций которые я тут слушал от силы 2 полезны
<usr0> Народ, вот предположим, что у меня есть машина с двумя сетвыми контроллерами, оба из которых имеют доступ в Интернет. Как мне заставить одну конкретную программу идти в интернет не через default gateway, а через второй контроллер?
<azavs_>  <JohnDoe_71Rus ссылочку не мог бы дать на подобные действия я бы почитал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сидишь чисто корочки высиживаешь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> azavs_: гугол
<azavs_>  <JohnDoe_71Rus ну хоть за первое благодарствую
<tagezi> UNIm95: да, но нет... она сейчас приподаёт Эксель курс, все экономисты, основным инструментом будет Эксель у всех, а они не знаю что такое формула if
<tagezi> ну, и если они не хотят, то от препода мало зависит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> azavs_: я не следил за прогами для создания дистрибов, кто живой кто помер давно. но название в гугле должно навести
<azavs_> <tagezi на то и учеба , узнают
<azavs_> <JohnDoe_71Rus ок
<tagezi> azavs_: тебе гую нужно?
<tagezi> azavs_: вообще дистр лучше собирать.. в help на ubuntu.ru есть страничка этому посвященная, как сделать свою балгенос
<azavs_>  <tagezi во было бы здорово
<tagezi> ну так иди читай )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: может не надо больше болгеносов?
<azavs_> клонзилла интересно но не вкурсе еще и как унее будет на права доступа к рут файлам
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ей пофиг на файлы. клонировать раздел, клонироват диск целиком...
<azavs_> понял
<JohnDoe_71Rus> azavs_: нортон гост, акронис, партишн меджик
<UNIm95> Тут есть парачка задротов у которых 1 цы в дипломе будут. Так они в MVC запрашивают переменную,которя видна в view, через контроллер и модель
<tagezi> завелось
<tagezi> ураааааааааааааа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гуд
<UNIm95> Причем модель обращается к объекту породивший запрос.
<tagezi> точняк систему нужно переставлять.. где-то я её сломал
<UNIm95> Пока я в этой хрени разоюрался прошел чертов день
<azavs_> <UNIm95 все дни от Бога а чертовскими они от нас становятся
<UNIm95> Azavs  давай без гугла: как зовут твоего бога?
<azavs_> причем тут гугл
<azavs_> и Бог
<azavs_> ?
<tagezi> UNIm95: у меня когда была теорвер, я думал я в комбинаторике стал ас, сейчас читаю учебник по комбинаторике и понимаю, что я пока зря от памперсов отказался ))
<azavs_> ну хорошо раз про гугл тогда слушай
<azavs_> гугл это от лукавого
<azavs_> и могу доказать
<azavs_> логотип гугла все видели ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гугол не от лукавого а от брина соподельником
<UNIm95> Как админ и немного прогер: вышка из моего первого и второга универа мне пригодилась только на практических занятиях по вышке
<tagezi> кстати, оно работает довольно быстро
<azavs_> так вот в логотипе гугл есть три 666 треугольник если соеденить по верху шестеки а в центре треугольника круг око
<UNIm95> А ты чего хотел? там же мало чего на питоне написано
<tagezi> ладно, я допиливать ось, пока посижу в лубунту, потом буду с дебианом эксперементировать
<azavs_> а все эти символы не от Бога
<UNIm95> Я даже про лубунту
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шарманку ты на линухе делать собираешься? андроид больше приспоблен для медиа
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да, на линухе
<tagezi> ну, вот и увидим что куда там приспособлено.. я не очень люблю андройд
<tagezi> не линух это
<azavs_> все андройды все от линухи
<UNIm95> То что в лине от андроида запрятоно так глубоко что и не видно
<UNIm95> Там эта гребаная ява
<UNIm95> !ping
<lector> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<azavs_> Андройд основана на ядре линухе и тут нет спору
<JohnDoe_71Rus> azavs_: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/d6/c6/18/d6c618a8c6003bb375878d39f0fe6903.jpg черноухая пискля в перчатках тоже от лукавого
<UNIm95> ОС на линухе =ядро линуха+libc+xorg. Андроид ядро линуха +java(dalvic)
<azavs_> UNIm95 да
<azavs_> виртуализация своя
<azavs_> явы
<UNIm95> А в линухе, по дефолту нет никакой виртуализации
<azavs_> <JohnDoe_71Rus ну там хер разглядишь а в гугле логотипе все четко
<JohnDoe_71Rus> azavs_: в логотипе гугла или в логотипе хрома?
<azavs_> <JohnDoe_71Rus да, пардон в лого хрома
<UNIm95> Нет виртуализации явы. Там она заменила libc
<azavs_> <UNIm95 для таких дискусий вики хорошо подходит https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android
<azavs_> я вот жду релиза от лисы операционку
<UNIm95> Блин. А я что написал?
<azavs_> <UNIm95 я просто как бы в догонуку
<azavs_> <UNIm95 не в противоречие же
<azavs_> в андройде серьезных програм нет, только для баловни , что то проклевывается но всеравно не то всё это
<azavs_> Офис пакетов так каковых серьезных нет
<azavs_> да и взять что угодно для серьезных нужд там в нем мало что есть
<azavs_> только шутки и прибаутки вот там этого много
<azavs_> я этот андрой на ПК ставил для прикола, какашка какашкой
<azavs_> несерьезная система там единсвенное что хорошо реализовано так это карты
<azavs_> навигация
<UNIm95> Отнюдь. Без инета картам от андроид даже подтереться нельзя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> смотря какие карты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> osmand
<Aldebaran> Не могу пробросить порты http://i.imgur.com/UmcihkT.png на GPON от МГТС! Есть ли в XUbuntu фаерволл по умолчанию?
<azavs_> нет
<azavs_> по умолчанию нет
<azavs_> ты в самом роутере пробрасывай
<azavs_> там есть
<azavs_> фаер
<Aldebaran> как проверить точно есть или нету
<Aldebaran> уже весь роутер перерыл
<azavs_> я не вкурсе что за роутер такой мгтс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> iptables есть изкоробки
<Aldebaran> спасибо а как посмотрть что он блочит?
<Aldebaran> паходу он мешает :(
<azavs_> у тебя нет iptables
<azavs_> слушай всех больше
<azavs_> сам проверь
<azavs_> я говорю надо в роутере проброс делать
<azavs_> у каждого роутера свои заморочки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Aldebaran: тебе чего надо? что бы из внешки GPON был доступ к твоему сервису на хубунту? в интерфейсе GPON железки проброс делай
<Aldebaran> ну а я что делаю?
<Aldebaran> я там фаер правда включал
<UNIm95> делай у компа статический ип
<Aldebaran> и непомню какой он по умолчанию был
<Aldebaran> нафига
<Aldebaran> он и так не меняется
<azavs_> скрин можешь сделать ?
<azavs_> роутера
<Aldebaran> Не могу пробросить порты http://i.imgur.com/UmcihkT.png на GPON от МГТС! Есть ли в XUbuntu фаерволл по умолчанию?
<Aldebaran> сделано!
<azavs_> шустро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Aldebaran: что за сервис на 1220 порту? ему разрешено принимать внешние запросы?
<azavs_> ты убери консоли и слелай в разделе конроль
<Aldebaran> пля
<Aldebaran> там NetCat запущен
<Aldebaran> смотри скрин а?!
<azavs_> сервис конроль что у тебя там ?
<UNIm95> Aldebaran будь спокойней. А то можно и бан схлопотать.
<UNIm95> + какая моделброутера у тебя?
<Aldebaran> модель чего?
<UNIm95> Роутера. У который оптика воткнута
<azavs_> ты когда сервер ставишь если на апаче то он тебе сам дает знать что все в порядке или нет говорю тебе в роутере смотри параметры
<Aldebaran> щас фаер в роутере отключу
<Aldebaran> я туда залазил и поднимал настройки безопастности :(
<Aldebaran> может из-за этого?
<azavs_> да тебе просто надо прописать адреса и портами и все
<Aldebaran> ну у меня так и сделано
<Aldebaran> порты и адрес
<azavs_> сервис конроль заскринь
<UNIm95> Aldebaran а ты потихоньку начинаешь свой ник оправдывать.
<azavs_> UNIm95 вообще Aldebaran это не то что ты подумал
<azavs_> это созвездие
<Aldebaran> http://i.imgur.com/MNzN82x.png
<Aldebaran> на
<Aldebaran> смотри
<UNIm95> Если ты подымаешь дополнительно файрвол на железке то его надо и настроить
<Aldebaran> он там автоматический
<Aldebaran> а читаю я плохо
<azavs_> ну во вот бери и там добаваляй
<azavs_> и заметь ставь веб
<Aldebaran> нафига это же внешка может быть
<Aldebaran> я пока к такому не готов :)
<Aldebaran> хитрец ;)
<azavs_> что ?
<azavs_> там все параметры тебе показаны, заполняй и ставь значение не фтп а веб
<UNIm95> Aldebaran впредь гугли сам
<UNIm95> http://orbitacenter.ru/stati/internet/kak-otkryt-port-na-routere-zte-zxa10-f660-ot-mgts.html
<UNIm95> Первая же ссылка в гугле
<UNIm95> Все написано и разжевано.
<azavs_> 4 скрин я ему тоже самое написал он ушел
<azavs_> у него немного по другому
<azavs_> ну смысл тот же
<UNIm95> Azavs_ скопируй ему эти ссылки. Я пропустил что он вышел
<Aldebaran> а нафига мне включать внешний WEB интерфейс?
<Aldebaran> объясни плиз
<azavs_> а ты что хочешь то вообще ?
<Aldebaran> прокинуть порты
<UNIm95> Его и не надо включать
<azavs_> нахера тогда ?
<UNIm95> http://orbitacenter.ru/stati/internet/kak-otkryt-port-na-routere-zte-zxa10-f660-ot-mgts.html
<UNIm95> Вот что тебе надо
<UNIm95> !op
<lector> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<azavs_> нарушение какое ?
<Aldebaran> видел я эту статью
<Aldebaran> не помогает мне
<Aldebaran> UPnP включено
<azavs_> а ты прописывал ?
<azavs_> все что требуется
<UNIm95> Aldebaran выруби файрволл
<Aldebaran> ща
<UNIm95> И седуй инструкции пошагово
<UNIm95> Следуй*
<azavs_> седуй не ошибка
<BRodriguez> вырубил)
<azavs_> )
<azavs_> вырубился )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> имхуется мне, это жирный троль
<UNIm95> Если что в поддержку отправим
<UNIm95> Так как вопрос не со стороны убунты
<azavs_> почему Xsubuntu он же писал
<azavs_> или как её там
<UNIm95> Порты он пробрасывает на роутере не убунте
<UNIm95> !ping
<lector> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<andrex> каво чаво?
<Aldebaran> Купил себе Пак Ксок всего за 499 руб. http://i.imgur.com/aJZDfY3.png
<UNIm95> Andrex войс azavs_
<inkvizitor68sl> ачогде?
<inkvizitor68sl> кого зобанеть?
<azavs_> думаю не стоит
<azavs_> нарушений небыло
<azavs_> грубых
<UNIm95> Azavs_ на*ер мат тебе выдадут предупреждение
<azavs_> мата небыло
<azavs_> историю в студию
<UNIm95> В 56 минут
<azavs_> он сокращенно
<azavs_> конкретного мата небыло
<UNIm95> Предупреждение все равно должно быть получено
<azavs_> никто не спорит
<azavs_> я просто к  тому что бан будет не уместен
<azavs_> дело пустячное
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто то спорит со старшими?
<azavs_> придупридили, хорошо, повторений не последовало же
<azavs_> беспридела небыло
<azavs_> я своё сказал
<azavs_> а там сами решайте
<UNIm95> Правила одинаковы для всех
<azavs_> нарушений небыло
<azavs_> был бы мат конкретный другой разговор
<azavs_> а то что не поделу говорил то чат всеравно молчал
<azavs_> бурных дискуссий небыло
<azavs_> думаю бан на пустом месте пройдет
<azavs_> и на счет слова того что ты написал так это матом никогда небыло это исконно Русское слово причем означет возвышенные вещи и равновесие твердость. а в Германии почетных лдей так называют а то что за мат воспринимать так это от незнания
<UNIm95> Парень договоришься.
<azavs_> мат трудно не заметить и отрицать
<Aldebaran> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21Y2hEerv_o
<azavs_> <UNIm95 я сюда зашел общатся
<UNIm95> Aldebaran порты открылись?
<Aldebaran> неа
<Aldebaran> фаер поставил на минималку
<Aldebaran> обещали что будет пинговаться - не пингуется даже
<UNIm95> Я же вроде сказал что его вырубить надо.
<Aldebaran> когда вырубаю он интеренет непохватывает
<Aldebaran> может спуфинг где какой
<Aldebaran> попробую еще раз
<Aldebaran> нужно передохнуть пакушать)
<Aldebaran> щас вырублю 5 сек
<azavs_> дочего дошло, удаленное администрирование банковских терминалов )
<andrex> inkvizitor68sl: re
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<andrex> UNIm95: azavs_ усбагойтесь
<andrex> ваще нада в линух валить)
<UNIm95> Andrex  не до  конца понял
<Aldebaran> кароче фаер нельзя полностью вырубить
<Aldebaran> неработает инет
<azavs_> странно
<azavs_> у тебя DNS ИМЕЕТСЯ ?
<Aldebaran> поднятый всмысле?
<Aldebaran> нет
<azavs_> нет я про яндекс типа
<Aldebaran> ну есть днс на роутере какой-то
<azavs_> вот
<Aldebaran> 62.112.122.34
<Aldebaran> вот такой
<azavs_> вот там еще смотреть надо
<Aldebaran> че там смотреть?
<azavs_> пшукай тему на счет таких .DNS
<azavs_> в инете почитай
<Aldebaran> да че читать чем ДНС то неугодил
<azavs_> попробуй без него
<Aldebaran> причем он то здесь?
<Aldebaran> ты че упала?
<azavs_> да притом
<Aldebaran> Я ЕСТЬ ИНЕТ
<azavs_> если не притом ты вообще понмаешь для чего он тебе нужен ?
<Aldebaran> :)
<Aldebaran> нет я такой же как и ты
<Aldebaran> прошаренный
<Aldebaran> невкуриваю
<azavs_> понятно
<azavs_> что ты там поднимаешь DNS от янедекса может не пропускать
<azavs_> фильтрация
<UNIm95> Днс вроде по порту 63 бегает
<BRodriguez> 53
<UNIm95> Aldebaran в настройках роутера есть раздел DMZ?
<azavs_> я просто не исключил вариант
<Aldebaran> предлогаешь его заюзать?
<Aldebaran> есть такой разделл
<Aldebaran> демиталлизированая зона типа
<Aldebaran> все прокинуться должно
<Aldebaran> но у меня тут апач скл
<Aldebaran> и ваще лабуды дафига
<Aldebaran> я побаиваюсь :)
<UNIm95> Тогда ищи гле накосячено в пробросахпорта.
<azavs_> он и не пробрасывал на скрине его там вообще все пусто
<azavs_> потом оказалось что ему и ненадо это всё
<Aldebaran> Помогите пробросить порты в GPON F660V2.0 от МГТС , настройки Фаера Low, всё добавил, купил у прова Внешний IP - не хочет открываться! http://i.imgur.com/UmcihkT.png
<Aldebaran> смотри внимательно
<Aldebaran> в браузере с низу что?
<Aldebaran> не проброс?
<Aldebaran> умник
<andrex> модет просто нада нат вырубить)
<azavs_> у тебя там всего на одну линию
<Aldebaran> один порт тестю
<azavs_> а надо еще UTP
<Aldebaran> и что?
<Aldebaran> там и ТСП и ЮДП прокинуты
<Aldebaran> в правеле
<Aldebaran> у тебя нету такой железки и не советуй тогда :(
<azavs_> JR
<azavs_> ок
<azavs_> железки разные но у всех один и тот же смысл
<Aldebaran> andrex, НАТ у прова положить?
<Aldebaran> может и нада
<UNIm95> Aldebaran он имел ввиду что бы роутер работал мостом
<Aldebaran> это как?
<Aldebaran> у меня тут несколько клиентов в домашней сети
<UNIm95> Aldebaran покажи те же настройки без перекрытия их терминалов
<UNIm95> Терминалами*
<Aldebaran> демилитаризованную зону попробую еще раз сейчас
<andrex> service control b nat наверно
<UNIm95> При дмз до твоих сервисов все достучатся смогут
<Aldebaran> http://i.imgur.com/VcoqCjy.png
<Aldebaran> ня
<Aldebaran> блин я щас по телнету на роутер уже полезу
<Aldebaran> смотреть что там к чему
<andrex> ufw allow port
<UNIm95> Да блин!
<UNIm95> У тебя нет галки enable!
<Aldebaran> есть там все
<Aldebaran> щас покажу
<Aldebaran> http://i.imgur.com/Ltei5BZ.png
<Aldebaran> вот так это выглядит если быть точнее
<andrex> рррр
<andrex> Aldebaran: ufw allow 1220
<Aldebaran> у себя?
<andrex> lf
<Aldebaran> root@Antares:/home/hacker# ufw status
<Aldebaran> Состояние: неактивен
<Aldebaran> и нафига?
<Aldebaran> только попачка конфиг :(
<Aldebaran> попачкал
<azavs_> кто нибуть прогу блендер юзал ?
<andrex> походу он серый всетаки
<tagezi> а как изменить имя первого пользователя в убунту?
<andrex> даж не пигуецо
<andrex> чмысле первого?
<azavs_> основного наверное
<tagezi> ну, первого ))
<tagezi> тот который рута забирает на себя
<andrex> usermod -l новый_логин -d новый_дом_каталог -m старый_логин
<tagezi> ааа
<tagezi> andrex: сяп
<andrex> Aldebaran: комп напрямую подруби и пингани попробуй, если нет то мучай прова чтоб нат вырубил, статика это еще не фактор белого ипа
<Aldebaran> блин я немогу напрямую, там опта
<Aldebaran> ип то прямой
<Aldebaran> до роутера
<Aldebaran> у роутера
<Aldebaran> мне говорили что не все еще прокинуть можно
<Aldebaran> надо еще раз звонить кароче
<Aldebaran> узнавать
<andrex> шо эт за пров такой если не все прокинуть можно, поидее вобще пофиг че прокидывать должно быть
<andrex> у меня динамика и то открытая) и тож оптика и напрямую к компу и нифига
<UNIm95> Aldebaran ради прикола зайди на сайт showmyip
<Aldebaran> http://whoer.net
<Aldebaran> я вот тут проверерял
<Aldebaran> сейчас зайду
<UNIm95> Andrex может надо в настройках указать все ip адреса?
<andrex> нет ток тот на котором сервис
<UNIm95> Я про wan адреса
<andrex> дак он 1н
<UNIm95> может роутер при пустых полях о wan вообще не пускает запосы снаружи?
<UNIm95> Запросы*
<andrex> хы
<andrex> мона 0.0.0.0
<UNIm95> Я офф. Аккум на мобиле садится
<andrex> вписать
<tagezi> andrex: он постоянно находит процессы от которые запущены этим пользователем и говорит еггог
<andrex> дак запусти другого или в однопользовательсоком режиме либо от рута
<tagezi> в убунту рута нет )
<andrex> sudo passwd root
<tagezi> не удивительно что я сломал систему )))
<andrex> telinit s
<andrex> skill -STOP -u user
<andrex> потом вернуть тоже самое ток -cont
<andrex> или rbkmyenm -kill
<azavs_> все больше и больше сайтов полностью на яве базируются, в браузере настроил полную блокировку явы элементов, удивляюсь как много сайтов не то что частично а целиком на яве
<tagezi> интенет зло
<andrex> use links2
<andrex> xD
<andrex> правда там кромя ътмл нет нифига
<andrex> х
<andrex> помоему
<andrex> !info links
<lector> links (source: links2): Web browser running in text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-2 (vivid), package size 358 kB, installed size 1093 kB
<andrex> он и гуишный есть
<andrex> че они так)
<Aldebaran> пахоу пробросил
<Aldebaran> посмотрите плиз
<andrex> Aldebaran: ты ip wan не проставил
<Aldebaran> http://95.165.144.69
<Aldebaran> работает?
<Aldebaran> да нет мне внешний ип просто недавали
<andrex> еслиб не уним яб фиг допер ибо не смотрел скриншотики
<andrex> работаеть
<Aldebaran> открывается ссылочка?
<Aldebaran> куль ваще)
<andrex> да
<Aldebaran> только не ломайте
<andrex> вот и я о том же
<Aldebaran> всем спасибо
<andrex> не пинговалось оно у тя
<andrex> а вобще если несколько компов и пробросить нада то ип вана нада у тя там
<andrex> дибильный роутер
<Aldebaran> да нет, молодой просто сервис
<Aldebaran> внешний ип несразу приципился по первой заявке
<Aldebaran> будем ждать завтра обещенных 15 Мб\с
<Aldebaran> я посмотрю как у меня торент качать будет
<Aldebaran> слух а что там по ссылочке открывает?
<Aldebaran> сделай скрин плиз
<Aldebaran> http://95.165.144.69
<Aldebaran> отбой там то что нужно)
<tagezi> andrex: всё равно говорит что использует процесс
<tagezi> хотя я его в процессах не вижу
<andrex> ssh есть?
<andrex> ты читал все че я те кинул?
<andrex> test
<andrex> !test
<lector> failed!
<andrex> linxon: бабах
<tagezi> andrex: да, читал.. ифига не помогает
<andrex> ну ребутай в сингле узер
<tagezi> он мне говорит что процес запущен ssh , но я вижу что он от рута, а не от пользователя
<tagezi> так
<andrex> давай ссх
<andrex> я те все доломаю :D
<tagezi> угу, из под фаервола я тебе как ссх дам?
<linxon> andrex: здарова!
<tagezi> ломай сначала вайфай, пробрасывай порты )
<andrex> tagezi: vpn
<tagezi> яв лин полез, надоело в винде.. скоро уду
<Aldebaran> щас у себя ссш подниму
<Aldebaran> мож пригодится
<andrex> нафига
<Aldebaran> просто так
<Aldebaran> мало ли
<Aldebaran> будет хостинг у меня на ноуте )
<Aldebaran> полноценный
<Aldebaran> для себя
<andrex> смешно
<azavs_> )
<Aldebaran> мне кароче нужно с вертуальными директориями\хостами разобратся для апача и с https
<Aldebaran> пусть будет
<andrex> !apache
<lector> LAMP является аббревиатурой для Linux-серверов Apache MySQL-PHP. За помощью в создании LAMP на Ubuntu, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=2814.0 http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=8265.0
<tagezi> так
<azavs_> <andrex на счет Wi Fi не подскажишь ?
<azavs_> на счет связок ключей
<andrex> не подскажИш
<azavs_> *
<andrex> EAP?
<andrex> tagezi: vds?
<tagezi> что такое вдс?
<azavs_> я делал пароль но когда  запускаю то выдает что создание связки ключей каких то еще
<andrex> !google VDS
<lector> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<andrex> @google VDS
<lector> andrex: VPS — Википедия: <https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/VPS>; VDS - Jelastic Documentation: <http://docs.jelastic.com/ru/vps>; Что такое VDS / VPS? | firstvds.ru: <http://firstvds.ru/technology/whatisvds>
<linxon> я, кстати, как-то делал из старого ноута домашний мультимедийный сервер :)
<linxon> на базе ub*tu
<andrex> мона и из роутера сделать)
<andrex> удивил тож
<tagezi> я тоже.. это намного проще чем пользователя сменить ))
<linxon> конечно
<azavs_> andrex причем по мимо пароля требует еще создать связку ключей
<linxon> плюсы, что работает тихо и... наверное встроенное ИБП чтоли
<andrex> azavs_: с радиусом чтоль?
<azavs_> на винде когда прибывал там проще было скачивал прогу виртуальный роутер и с него я запускал файвай через обычный свисток приемник
<andrex> эм ap чтоль? под сертификатом с компа?
<azavs_> тут так не получается на ubuntu]
<tagezi> andrex: за чем тебе вдс?
<azavs_> я сам не могу понять что еще за свяку требует по мимо пароля
<andrex> tagezi: я у тя спрашиваю
<andrex> че у тя там?
<tagezi> где? )
<andrex> где юзверя меняешь
<tagezi> мне odroid подарили, вот я тыкаю его
<andrex> омг
<tagezi> @google odroid
<lector> tagezi: ODROID-C1 — обзор и сравнение с RPi / Хабрахабр: <http://habrahabr.ru/post/247337/>; Odroid W, или потрошим малиновый пирожок / Хабрахабр: <http://habrahabr.ru/post/240823/>; Odroid W — миниатюрный клон Raspberry Pi / Хабрахабр: <http://habrahabr.ru/post/233133/>
<tagezi> ну, у меня odroid c1
<azavs_> <andrex статью нашел на убунту но там вьехать не могу толком, пишут конфиг надо самому делать
<andrex> угу
<andrex> мне лень тебе обьяснять с конфигами и ваще спать пора
<tagezi> андрюха перегрелся ))
<azavs_> <andrex да не. я разберусь )
<azavs_> тут есть готовые только под себя забить
<andrex> tagezi: на боте зарегся
<andrex> полуоп блин)
<tagezi> чтоб я помнил как это делается
<tagezi> andrex: это супибот?
<andrex> lf
<andrex> register username password
<tagezi> уже нагуглил )
<andrex> @addeditor tagezi
<lector> andrex: Error: User tagezi is not registered
<andrex> ы
<tagezi> ы
<tagezi> а как индетиикацию пройти?
<andrex> identify login pass
<tagezi> lector: whoiam
<lector> tagezi: Error: "whoiam" is not a valid command.
<lector> Factoid 'whoiam' not found
<tagezi> andrex: ник не правильно написал
<tagezi> whoami
<tagezi> lector: whoami
<lector> tagezi: tzgezi
<lector> Factoid 'whoami' not found
<tagezi> andrex: а удалить он не даёт
<andrex> переидентся
<andrex> @users list
<lector> andrex: Error: "users" is not a valid command.
<andrex> @users
<lector> andrex: Error: "users" is not a valid command.
<andrex> @user list
<lector> andrex: andrex and tzgezi
<andrex> вашпе все позабываль)
<azavs_> Aldebaran выполни эту команду и посмотри какая программа занимает какой порт sudo netstat -nlpA inet,inet6
<tagezi> как это пере..?
<andrex> хотя может ненадо
<tagezi> онже ник к хосту привязывает да?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> ты должен сам
<azavs_> Aldebaran ты какой порт хочешь пробросить ?
<azavs_> номер
<Aldebaran> нужно DNS поднять
<Aldebaran> 53 работает
<azavs_> понял
<Aldebaran> там dnsmasq
<Aldebaran> поможешь?
<Aldebaran> =)
<tagezi> andrex: а как себя удалить? О_О
<azavs_> гугл поможет
<andrex> а ты помоему не можешь
<andrex> хотя фз не помню)
<andrex> я спать) сиди уже тгзезюй
<tagezi> andrex: да не могу, только хозяин
<tagezi> =))
<tagezi> вредина ))
<andrex> list user
<andrex> unregister
<azavs_> Aldebaran вот тут все по полочкам http://www.sysadministrator.ru/dns-server-pod-linux
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: а ты коди пользовался?
<azavs_> а в чате на пальцах не показать
<andrex> tagezi: короч я тя добавил
<azavs_> темболее на двух
 * andrex zz
<tagezi> блин, купил клаву, 4 кнопки не пашут (( вот что такое?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет
<r1za4> hi all
<Aldebaran> CUPS - что это за срань такая? Ваше помоему ненужная!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://postimg.org/image/ucgwi1p7z/ вот такое нововведение у нас на почте
<BRodriguez> впечатляет
<BRodriguez> не хватает, разве что, ETA
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: лучше бы онлайн регистрацию сделали
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а смысл?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> раньше в отдельном окошке часто выдавали посылки без оплаты. зал пустел наполовину минут за 10
<Aldebaran> [19:30:53] <Antares> помогите настроить папки на веб сервере
<Aldebaran> [19:31:05] <Antares> кто должен быть владельцем и в какой группе?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://tuxmobil.org/linux_gps_navigation_applications.html
<tagezi> Aldebaran: вот кто знает что у тебя там должно быть?
<Aldebaran> у меня должно быть как следует
<Aldebaran> что же еще
<Aldebaran> меня интересует юез и группа для папок сервера апач
<Aldebaran> юзер и группа
<tagezi> Aldebaran: гугли безопастность на вебсервере
<tagezi> там нюансов дофигищи
<Aldebaran> http://i.imgur.com/rtGoWzO.png
<r1za4> Сутулый синод оценит: http://geektimes.ru/post/249936/
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: как твоя клава называется?
<r1za4> что то торренты не качет вообще
<UNIm95> Я что-нибудь пропустил?
<azavs_> r1za4 сейчас многие торренты прикроют
<azavs_> с новым законом
<azavs_> под название продолжение следует
<r1za4> ппц!
<azavs_> жидонедосыты еще не то удумают запретить
<r1za4> не у кого случаем не лижит в облаке windows 7 x86_64
<r1za4> ?
<azavs_> в олаке нет
<azavs_> на диске
<azavs_> одним образом все версии
<azavs_> *облаке нет
<azavs_> кстати все олока тоже прикроют если такие файлы там размещатся будут
<azavs_> почитай закон о ператстве от 1 мая
<azavs_> 15 ш
<azavs_> г
<azavs_> нашел я всетаки хорошу программку полного копирования всей файловой системы " Déjà Dup"
<azavs_> в репазитории есть
<azavs_> классная прога
<azavs_> без единой ошибки шпарит
<r1za4> azavs: для бэкапов?
<azavs_> да
<azavs_> но я хотел полную копию не конкретной директории а всей системы и вот нашел
<azavs_> интерфейс прекрасно прост с русской локацией
<azavs_> ща на флеху кидаю
<azavs_> а там можно будет пробовать и образ замутить с этого
<froover> http://www.postsovet.ru/blog/russia/354647.html - Где обещанная Gnome OS? :)
<UNIm95> froover: в рифму: нигде!
<azavs_> )
<azavs_> стим ос тоже плавает хотя дают уже пробовать
<azavs_> сейчас этих осов развелось )
<azavs_> а на самом деле все это линукс ядрешко
<azavs_> я их не могу ос называть, только как сборки расцениваю
<azavs_> прикрутка своего интрефейса
<froover> azavs_: Ты слишком категоричен, тебя послушай. так ядро это и есть вся ОС, и остальное мелочь несуущественная. Но ведь это, совсем не так
<UNIm95> froover: Посмотри-ка  определение ОС у тененбаума
<azavs_> <froover ну я совсем так как ты не сказал
<froover> UNIm95: Таненбаум не обязан быть правым:)
<azavs_> а то что это все второй сорт это да
<azavs_> дебианчик вот это система
<azavs_> полноценная
<UNIm95> froover:  а ты кто такой чтобы оценивать Таненбаума?
<froover> froover: Я человек, который редко бывает не прав )
<azavs_> <froover ты напиши свое собственное ядро и тогда будешь заявлять о свей ОS
<azavs_> а все остольное от тебя пойдут сборки на твоей основе
<froover> azavs_: Какой же ты глупый человек.
<froover> azavs_: Уверен, что ты так же думаешь обо мне.
<azavs_> <froover ну глупо на твоей сечас стороне называть людей глупыми
<azavs_> я никго не назвал еще глупым
<azavs_> если даже мнения мои с ним расходятся
<froover> azavs_: Да это просто этикет, главное что ты подумал
<azavs_> я думал о ядре а ты сказал
<azavs_> что я глупый
<froover> azavs_: Ты недооцениваешь, работу по построению дистрибутива, на готов уже ядре.
<azavs_> а вообще тебе надо просто посмотреть древо линкус систем
<azavs_> на вики где то есть
<froover> azavs_: А вообще я видел это древо
<azavs_> я ценю работу тех кто делает сбоки и ценю это так как это есть а это есть сборки и они бывают прекрасными но все же не ОС это все
<azavs_> ну вот 10 минут и всю систему скопировала прога
<azavs_> прекрасно
<azavs_> всем советую эту прогу
<froover> клонезилла что ли?
<azavs_> нет
<azavs_> я в репозите там нашел
<azavs_> Déjà Dup
<froover> ох
<froover> она няшная и красивая
<froover> настолько няшная, что кай бекапы делать :-D
<azavs_> незнаю меня все устроило
<froover> кай - кайф
<froover> только вот он не предусмотрена для бекапов всей системы,
<froover> она в первую очередь для бекапов пользовательских файлов
<azavs_> поверь всю систему вогнал на 4 г
<froover> она не умеет копировать разделы,  она работает только с файлами и папками
<froover> из лайв запускал?
<azavs_> ты указывать долджен что копировать
<azavs_> по умолчанию она пользователя копирует но ей указываешь всю директорию вот и все
<froover> azavs_: из под Live запускал?
<azavs_> Volume 1:
<azavs_>     StartingPath   .
<azavs_>     EndingPath     boot/initrd.img
<azavs_> нет
<azavs_> с состола
<froover> azavs_: Ты не скопировал всю систему значит.
<azavs_> выше я написал начало лог файла
<froover> нельзя копировать самого себя из под себя
<azavs_> с чего пошла копии делать
<azavs_> я сам неожидал что она на это способна я тоже думал сначало что пользователя скопирует и все но в ней же настройки есть там все указываешь и всё
<froover> ну хорошо
<azavs_> ха я сейчас по логу увидел что я старое ядро не удалил когда новое ставил
<azavs_> )
<azavs_> 3.13.0-51 тоже скопировало на флеху
<azavs_>  в принцепе можно его сейчас и снести
<azavs_> вот хорошо что напомнила мне эта прога про ядро это
<Aldebaran> ребят кто DNS поднимал а точнее dnsmasq ? Помогите чуть вникнуть, нужно настроить...
<azavs_> я же давал тебе ссылу на материал
<r1za4> если памфть не изменяет там все настройки в /etc/resolve.conf
<Aldebaran> да там все размыленно пиздец
<Aldebaran> в материале твоем
<azavs_> ну ты зря матюками кроешь
<azavs_> там умный человек статью писал
<azavs_> скорее всего в твоей голове размыленно всё
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: iPazzPort KP-810-16
<tagezi> так, товарищи, давайте мат оставлять за границами чата
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: спасибо
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты её тоже на ибее брал?
<froover> JohnDoe_71Rus: Сказали же без мата :-D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да, 31,08AUD в январе 2014 обошлась
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: 31$ ?
<tagezi> чото дорого
<JohnDoe_71Rus> австралийский
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в рублях 950 обошлось
<azavs_> <tagezi а тут один только буянит, побуянил и ушел )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: там есть попроще, без ir управления
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да только думаю.. есть с тачпадом.. но мне по идее не мыш не тач не нужен будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тач неудобный, маленький. у этой гиромышь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> места не занимает, как тач.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по размерам кстати как айфон вроде бы
<tagezi> да, я потому и позарился.. в бардачек спокойно влезет )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у клавиш есть подсветка и нокиевский аккум
<JohnDoe_71Rus> только приемник в усб занимает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но с другой стороны, можно и к системнику/ноуту прицепить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> специально синезубую не хотел
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, usb всегда можно через хаб принимать.. там их дофига может быть если нужно
<tagezi> у меня на борту 4 нормальных и 1 микро
<tagezi> у меня больше вопросов с монитором, потому что что-то он глючный.. и толи он, толи опять я криворучу )
<tagezi> лан, нужно систему чинить, а то невозможно работать
<r1za4> а кто нибудь и спользует LXC?
<UNIm95> tagezi: lvds нормально закреплён?
<tagezi> UNIm95: не, там дело в драйвере и настройке его
<tagezi> у меня и hdmi перестал пахать как нужно
<UNIm95> С mali будет дофига проблем.
<UNIm95> Эти сволочи даже не чухаются в сторону открытых дров
<UNIm95> Причем никто не чухается
<UNIm95> я просегмен арм систем
<tagezi> ну, на убунту хоть есть надежда, для андроида вообще глушняк, только через hdmi но тогда без тыкания пальцем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: чухается, libv ковыряет.
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: noveau точно так же чухают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: http://libv.livejournal.com/
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus:  Они реверсят как и дрова для нвидии. Поэтому не видать нам открытых дров еще лет 100
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не совсем реверсят, часть кода откуда то утекла
<UNIm95> исходники винды 2000 и xp утекли еще раньше но wine не все поддерживает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но парень старается
<froover> http://ring.cx
<r1za4> froover: что это, чат со слабой крпитостойкостью?
<froover> r1za4: проект который похоже выкатили только 1 мая, в замен SFLPhone
<froover> r1za4: сайт SFLphone  больше нет, домен редиректит на ring
<r1za4> froover: что бы нам стобой произвести коннект у одной стороны должена быть серверная часть программы, или мы можем общаться через клиентские приложения?
<r1za4> froover: ты раньше пользовался сам?
<froover> r1za4: Я ещё не разбирался, только сегодня увидел. Но клиент прям вот пустой, то есть как две копейки, почти ни каких кнопок )
<froover> r1za4: Алё, раньше это когда, 1 мая что ли?
<tagezi> froover: про убунту
<r1za4> froover: ты сам написал что это форк SFLphone, логичным будет предположить что я имел ввиду SFLphone
<tagezi> закончили короче.. читаем правила
<tagezi> всё что не касается убунту в пень
<froover> r1za4: SFLPhone это SIP клиент, да пользовался, он и сейчас стоит у меня на машине
<tagezi> froover: эй
<froover> tagezi: На убунте  же
<tagezi> не катит
<tagezi> это вообще под рекламу попадает
<tagezi> вот у меня система поехала.. вот это катит.. даже загрузочную флешку не записать ((
<froover> tagezi: Есть у меня проблема в убунту, заключается она в том, что нет нормального по умолчанию дефолтного voip клиента, ОТКРЫТОГО,
<froover> tagezi: ок? понимаешь намёк?
<tagezi> !rulse
<lector> Factoid 'rulse' not found
<tagezi> froover: http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<tagezi> сиди читай
<r1za4> tagezi: так то пъяных сразу банить нужно)
<tagezi> короче я пока систему не восстановлю я буду злой.. и правила нужно соблюдать
<tagezi> в какой пакет dd входит
<tagezi> ?
<froover> tagezi: в Ubuntu входит :)
<froover> короче, ребят я не знаю кто мне в приват писал, empathy такие мелочи не сохраняет, я всплывающие уведомления я прошляпил )
<froover> r1za4: аа это ты был...
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а в чем заключается, что система поехала (кроме флешки)?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да половина отвалилась.. NumLock не пашет, при сборке вечно глупые ошибки, пакетов на месте нет.. ну и флешка не пишется никак вообще
<Sergey_IT> про флешку я уже писал... а так, проще переставить (как по мне)
<tagezi> да, но для этого нужно загрузочную флешку сделать, а никак )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: помнишь в какой пакет dd входит?
<Sergey_IT> откуда... проблем не было
<Sergey_IT> coreutils видимо
<Sergey_IT> не (
<tagezi> да coreutils
<tagezi> должно быть по идее )
<Sergey_IT> да, нашел, но в ставится в /bin
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну.. вроде записало
<tagezi> нада проверять
<froover> то есть dd нет в поставке по умолчанию в Ubuntu? ну в Live?
<UNIm95> froover: а как запилить live версию убунты?
<froover> UNIm95: Чо? Зачем пилить то что уже готово?
<UNIm95> froover: человек не может записать live версию убунты
<Sergey_IT> я всегда писал - стартап диск креатором (так вроде)
<froover> UNIm95: потому что у него нет ни одного резервного лайф диска, ни с какой версией
<tagezi> ваще..
<UNIm95> tagezi: давай расказывай
<tagezi> UNIm95: чо рассказывать.. мне загрузочную флешку не записать
<froover> Sergey_IT: Который есть даже в режиме Live, правда не все версии им можно писать,
<tagezi> ваще никакую и ни как
<UNIm95> tagezi: Ноут жены
<UNIm95> + открытый unetbootin
<froover> а если нет жены хех
<tagezi> в винде через то убожество которое ставит всё что угодно только не то что просишь и потом ты с этой установкой как с выгребной ямой? не, я лучще генту накочу
<froover> о как
<froover> то есть проблемы нет
<froover> просто секса извращённого давно не было, вот и
<froover> наверняка в ящике стола лежат готовые Live Диски и внешний привод, но они за тетрадками, лень доставать
<UNIm95> tagezi: вроде инсталлер unebootin'а чистый
<tagezi> UNIm95: значит у меня руки от тазобедренных сутавов и о семи локтях )
<UNIm95> Или кто-то засиделся с odroid и опять не выспался
<tagezi> не, я сегодня в 11 встал
<Sergey_IT> раз на мне пиджак, а в нем есть левый боковой карман, значит там есть флешка с лайвСД
<UNIm95> tagezi:  у тебя в системе установлена дисковая утилита?
<tagezi> я dvd нашёл чистый.. не думал что остались.. ща жечь буду.. )) 100 лет не занимался этим
<tagezi> UNIm95: какая?
<UNIm95> Которая SMART читает
<tagezi> эм.. не помню.. есть создание загрузочного диска и есть резерное копирование
<UNIm95> зфдшьзыуые
<UNIm95> palimpsest
<tagezi> не, такой не стоит вроде
<tagezi> не, она гномья, такого нет
<UNIm95> может у тебя винт накрывается?
<tagezi> винт?
<UNIm95> винчестер
<tagezi> а он тут причем?
<UNIm95> жесткий диск
<UNIm95> harddiskdrive
<UNIm95> Хотя ты прав. Если диск помирает то файловая вместе с ним
<UNIm95> А ты можешь нормально грузиться
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а ты какой дистр скачал?
<tagezi> кудунту 14.04
<tagezi> б*
<tagezi> кластеры у меня были битые, но я их метил
<Sergey_IT> отсюда? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/trusty/daily-live/current/
<UNIm95> Можешь в систему палимпсест поставить?
<UNIm95> Пусть диск проверит
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да
<UNIm95> Я про смарт. Или та утилита которая для кед есть
<tagezi> UNIm95: palimpsest уже как 5 лет не поставляют
<UNIm95> В смысле?
<tagezi> там какие-то косяки у них начались и они её послали
<UNIm95> что?
<UNIm95> момент
<tagezi> так что она теперь в гном-диск не входит
<UNIm95> специально для тебя запускаю вм с 14.04
<tagezi> UNIm95: лучше скажи чем hd проверить на битые кластеры
<tagezi> я забыл, год назад было уже
<tagezi> badblocks ?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Офигеть. Ты прав.
<UNIm95> Эти гномеры наголову двинулись
<tagezi> :)
<UNIm95> сделали простую удобную утилиту и выбили ее нафиг
<UNIm95> я прям в состоянии полного офигевания.
<tagezi> badblocks и e2fsck
<tagezi> этим диск проверять?
<tagezi> и метить
<UNIm95> а нет
<UNIm95> все норм
<tagezi> UNIm95: кстати, псле форматирования бэд блоки по новой нужно смотреть и метить?
<UNIm95> эти дятлы только ее переименовали
<UNIm95> tagezi: gnome-disk-utility
<tagezi> не, они там и интерфейс поменяли ей.. на ww8 писали
<UNIm95> так она называется в 14.04
<tagezi> это пакет куда она входила, а теперь туда другая входит
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты мне про hd ответь )
<tagezi> а то я так до утра не поставлю систему
<UNIm95> Повтори вопрос. а то с этой новостью запутался
<tagezi> badblocks и e2fsck
<tagezi> этим диск проверять?
<UNIm95> badblocks -s /dev/sda /home/list_badblocks
<UNIm95> -s прогресс в процентах
<tagezi> да, как пользоваться я прочитал )
<tagezi> http://xubuntu-ru.net/how-to/79-proverka-zhestkogo-diska-na-oshibki-v-xubuntu.html
<UNIm95> tagezi:  хотя лучше всего викторией но проблема в том что тебе надо создать флешку с ней
<tagezi> потом e2fsck -l /home/list_badblocks /dev/sda
<tagezi> что за виктория?
<UNIm95> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victoria_%28%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC%D0%B0%29
<UNIm95> хотя может быть это мы, белорусы, ей только и пользуемся
<UNIm95> а черт.
<tagezi> эм.. а она понимает ext4?
<UNIm95> она уже 8 лет не обновлялась
<UNIm95> она смотрела жесткий диск а фс
<tagezi> давненько ты ей пользовался ))
<tagezi> так, ладно, буду как всегда.. сначала ситема, потом остальное..
<tagezi> UNIm95: ночи.. я наверное, сегодня уже не выйду.. с DVD долго ставится
<UNIm95> tagezi: поставь гном-диск-утилити
<UNIm95> и проверь диск.
<tagezi> а что они дадут?
<UNIm95> параметры смарт.
<tagezi> скоько он будет проверять?
<UNIm95> по ним можно понять дохнет винт или нет
<UNIm95> там 3 теста, 10, 30 минут и пару часов
<UNIm95> Черт. хоть вику 8 лет не обновляли она все так же хорошо пашет из доса =)
<tagezi> а что с ней будет то?
<tagezi> запустил, посмотрю что скажет
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://kubuntu.ru/node/6874
<UNIm95> только все равно нужен live диск
<tagezi> UNIm95: коротка проверка сказала что всё впорядке
<UNIm95> тогда делай реинсталл
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а ты диск записал на минимальной скорости?
<tagezi> UNIm95: всёравно нужно бэдблок будет прогнать.. в прошлом году что-то находил, пару кластеров выпало
<tagezi> а его рекомендуют после каждого формата делать
<tagezi> лан, время не резиновое, пойду реинсталить
<tagezi> до встречи всем
 * Xpeetooshock клюнул melanchton
<r1za4> zzz.. zz. z.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-06
<azavs> linuxlite клиетне Konversation вообще настроек нет
<azavs>  linuxlite так то система хорошая быстрая но в прграммах настройки минимальные
<azavs> tagezi привет
<r1za4> UNIm95: привет, это нормально что в /media без прав доступа не пускает поле команд sudo mount?
<r1za4> UNIm95: самое странное, что после записи на флешку дистры все файлики под крестом и флешка не грузиться
<melanchton> Здрасьте. Ни у кого иксы по super+w не падают в 15.04?
<r1za4> melanchton: а что данная команда вызывает в 15.04?
<Aldebaran> я иксы вчера клал клал
<Aldebaran> кернел паник был
<Aldebaran> так и не смог их толком положить
<UNIm95> r1za4:  ты что-то неправильно записал
<r1za4> UNIm95: до этого флешка была на старой версии дистры записанна, я ее ссейчас проверил он нормально загружается без крестиков на файлике и грузиться с нее
<UNIm95> Хз. ты где-то накосячил
<UNIm95> просто перезапиши
<r1za4> UNIm95: смотри еще что страшнее, делаю раз: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media иду в каталог обычной командой cd, не пускает, захожу от рута там тоже все файлы и папки помечены крестами
<r1za4> UNIm95 так сразу после установки системы было, в прошлый раз такого небыло.
<UNIm95> А у тебя автоматическое монтирование не включено?
<r1za4> UNIm95: включено
<UNIm95> тогда зачем ты руками монтируешь?
<r1za4> UNIm95: я не флешку монтирую, это там у меня винда сидит я с нее в покер играю, там у меня cisco packet tracer и pdfочки, иногда туда хожу как в файловое хранилище за доками
<UNIm95> так монтируй ее дабл кликом в наутилусе
<r1za4> UNIm95: у меня не убунта
<UNIm95> r1za4: тогда иди в чат того дистра и спрашивай там.
<Azavs> Samba кто то расшаривал ?
<r1za4> Azavs: ошибку выдает?
<Aldebaran> Где в GIMP крутить изображение, поворачивать? http://i.imgur.com/Zyd4xr9.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> изображения или инструменты
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> так, вопрос от идиота: fdisk -l нужно с sudo дапускать?
<tagezi> чото сегодня тихие все )
 * tagezi потыкал artus палочкой
<Dimensi> Хм
<Dimensi> Тут кто-нить шарит в rvm?
<Dimensi> в рубу и тому подобном?
<Dimensi> руби*
<SergeyIT> tagezi, c sudo (давно не пробовал)
<tagezi> значит у меня моторика отказывает )
<SergeyIT> это старость ;)
<tagezi> Dimensi: http://habrahabr.ru/post/120504/
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да не говори )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: нашёл ночью 4 блока битых.. сейчас вроде всё пашет нормально
<Dimensi> такую я статью видел
<Dimensi> но это не то
<Dimensi> у меня при ошибки пишет не ответ из справки, а просто ошибку и то, что справки не хватает
<Dimensi> я так понимаю
<tagezi> Dimensi: ну, порой пакеты которые нужно доустановить тогда
<Dimensi> ну я то в этом деле от силы неделю. Я еще не шарю. Вот и ищу помощи, потому, что в тексте ошибки не вижу подсказок, а гугл не видет по ошибке нужных мне ответо
<Dimensi> в
<tagezi> Dimensi: sudo apt-cache search имя(или часть имени) пакета
<Dimensi> это же rvm, тут apt-get не поможет
<Dimensi> и как писать лично на человека?
<tagezi> Dimensi: а откуда ты его ставили как?
<Dimensi> ну по учебнику
<Dimensi> railstutorial
<SergeyIT> tagezi, меняй диск - если началось, лучше подстраховаться
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да он уже год в таком состоянии сидит
<tagezi> Dimensi: по какому учебнику?
<Dimensi> http://railstutorial.ru/chapters/4_0/rails-flavored-ruby#top
<Dimensi> tagezi: http://railstutorial.ru/chapters/4_0/rails-flavored-ruby#top
<Dimensi> лол
<Dimensi> я только сейчас узнал, что билайн купили корбину
<tagezi> чото я там не нашёл про установку rvm на ubuntu
<tagezi> короче http://www.webupd8.org/2014/11/how-to-install-rvm-ruby-version-manager.html
<tagezi> вот так всегда.. нужно носам ткнуть, им стыдно становиться и они комп ломают
<svetlana> присоединяю монитор HP L1750, на нём та же картинка что на встроенном и не даёт установить правильное разрешение (он почти квадратный): при пепытке установить маленькое (600x800) продолжает показывать картинку с внутреннего, п
<svetlana> росто она не влезает
<svetlana> причём в gnome есть опция "зеркало" или "дополнительный" но ему всё равно, он продолжает работать как зеркало
<svetlana> как я могу это поправить? надо чтобы он не зеркалил и дал поставить более высокое разрешение
<tagezi> svetlana: может монитор хитрый?
<tagezi> тамже вроде в настройке выбираешь разрешение для каждого моитора отдельно и как картинки отображать
<svetlana> tagezi: вот я и выбрала а он меня не слушается :) и зеркалит, а правильного разрешения и вовсе в списке нету
<svetlana> ой
<tagezi> svetlana: ата его ата )
<svetlana> открыла arandr, вытащила один мониторный прямоугольник из другого, он перестал зеркалить
<tagezi> svetlana: чото он гуглится не очень
<svetlana> угу
<svetlana> но вроде работает почти, осталось только правильное разрешение выудить :-)
<tagezi> а он когда его крутишь картинку поворачивает? )
<tagezi> svetlana: кстати, а ты его как втыкаешь? там вроде много портов
<UNIm95> tagezi: Ну как? Все нормально пересставилось?
<tagezi> UNIm95: 4 блока нашёл битых
<UNIm95> а сколько уже ремапнулось?
<tagezi> флешки пишет.. дебиан не смог собрать.. на том же месте крякнуло
<tagezi> всего 4, теже что и в прошлом году, как я понимаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если в прошлом году ремапнул, то в этом их не должно быть
<tagezi> ну, говорят после формата нужно поновой делать
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Ты ставил с диска с кубунтой?
<UNIm95> может проблема в диске?
<tagezi> всмысле ставил с диска с кубунтой?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ремап на уровне блинов. формат ему пофигу. верней формат не узнает про ремапнутые блоки
<tagezi> я проверял клонзилой
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, я не в курсе таких тонкостей, как он метит..
<tagezi> значит ещё 4 блока полетело за год
<tagezi> нужно винт посмотреть новый тогда.. но винду жалко.. купленная всётаки, и оногда нужна
<JohnDoe_71Rus> клонзила не ремапит вроде. виктория или mhdd
<tagezi> на лайве клонзилы есть бедблок и е2фсчототам
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а, бедблок. наверно как в чекдиске виндовом. тогда да, после формата заново
<UNIm95> tagezi:  так перенеси винду
<UNIm95> она вроде не такое терпит.
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты с qume работал?
<UNIm95> tagezi: про qume  первый раз слышу. если про qemu то только как юзер в составе с kvm
<tagezi_> тест
<tagezi_> !зштп
<tagezi_> !ping
<lector> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<UNIm95> tagezi_: виден
<tagezi_> чото сеть опять логает..
<tagezi_> не одно так другое.. жесть какая-то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> санкции
<tagezi_> угу, под названием убунта
<tagezi_> UNIm95: так ты знаешь qume?
<UNIm95> tagezi: про qume  первый раз слышу. если про qemu то только как юзер в составе с kvm
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi_: насчет сборки. во сколько потоков ты собирал и сколько физической памяти на машине
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: там скрипты сами все готовят
<tagezi_> JohnDoe_71Rus: у меня 4 гига
<tagezi_> и больше 4 никто не делает потоков
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: ну make -j4 всегда можно заменить на -j1
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дольше но надежней
<tagezi_> JohnDoe_71Rus: не, там на уровне создания образа всё рушится
<tagezi_> мэйк тут не причем
<UNIm95> tagezi_:  ты систему уже переставил: верно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а образ писать в другую директорию перенаправить?
<tagezi_> UNIm95: да
<tagezi_> JohnDoe_71Rus: а смысл? он же собирает систему в виртуалке и потом её пишет в образ как на жесткий диск
<UNIm951> tagezi_:  сам был отвалился
<UNIm951> ты ответил на ты систему уже переставил: верно?
<tagezi_> UNIm951: да.. я её ночью переставлял
<UNIm951> !ping
<lector> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<tagezi_> до пяти утра развлекался ))
<UNIm95> Чертов вайфай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот человеку делать нечего)
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты про кого?
<tagezi_> через вайфай сидеть на парах? ))
<UNIm95> Не сейчас у меня форточка
<tagezi_> форточка?
<UNIm95> так что можешь спрашивать спокойно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> про того кто до 5 утра убунты ставит
<UNIm95> 2 часа между парами
<tagezi_> окно наверное =)
<tagezi_> =))
<tagezi_> я не знаю что спрашивать, я сам не понимаю что проиходит.. а сидеть годать попродуй вот так, не забудь перезагрузится 5 раз, и вокруг стола оббежать... не очень хочется
<tagezi_> нужно понять в чем дело, а не шаманствами заниматься
<UNIm95> tagezi_:  ты с чего систему ставил?
<tagezi_> в dvd
<tagezi_> свеже прозжоного
<UNIm95> образ где брал. И чего?
<tagezi_> кубунту на оф сайте
<tagezi_> и обновы у меня только с оф репов, я ещё ничего не добавил, а кромя 4.3.7 ЛО
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну попробуй собери в новой системе
<UNIm95> tagezi_: причем в каталоге который лежит прямо в /home/tagezi
<UNIm95> Так как при пробел в пути сборка не пашет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот например, есть 2 железки arm cortex7. системы будут отличаться только ядрами? весь софт же собран под arm
<tagezi_> ну, про пробелы можно не говорить, не первый день замужем ))
<tagezi_> так, я афк пока
<UNIm951> Вообще супер
<UNIm951> только отменили практику
<UNIm951> теперь в универе просто до семи вечера сидеть буд
<andrex> !test
<lector> failed!
<aleksei`> вечера
<SergeyIT> раннего
<melanchton> если в 15.04 упорно падают иксы - мне следует куда-то отписать, или без меня разберутся?
<kyshtynbai> Ку, православные!
<kyshtynbai> Что новенького в 15.04? Запустили ли MIR ? Как там Йунити? Починили ли трей? За четыре-то года должны б.
<BRodriguez> Что-то запускали, но в полете случилось нечто непредвиденное и обломки сгорели в слоях атмосферы
<Sergey_IT>  kyshtynbai: поставь - расскажешь, не?
<kyshtynbai> Это не наш метод.
<Sergey_IT> вот и выросло новое поколение (
<Azavs> чем плохое
<BRodriguez> Новое поколение растет в мак ос х ;)
<Azavs> <BRodriguez бред
<Sergey_IT> там распальцовщики только
<BRodriguez> А да, точно. Это же убунтовский канал
<Sergey_IT> инересное объявление на асфальте видел - курсы по ремонту ipad-ов
<Azavs> <BRodriguez хоть какой ты за всех не говори
<kyshtynbai> что имеют в виду интересно
<kyshtynbai> основы электротехники там... закон ома и вот это всё
<Sergey_IT> про курсы для другой электроники не встречал
<BRodriguez> Azavs, дорогой, я предпочитаю говорить то, что думаю
<Azavs> <BRodriguez вот про себя и раскажи, дорогой
<BRodriguez> Когда захочется, расскажу
<Sergey_IT> мак ОС я ни разу не видел даже
<Sergey_IT> круто, наверно, судя по цене аппаратов
<BRodriguez> Имхо, вполне. Правда, подходит больше для творчества и развлечений. Словом, домой - для себя, жены и деток. Для работы (программерства, сисадминства) не оч. Убунту лучше
<BRodriguez> Кстати, многие элементы интерфейса в юнити намекают на макось, что несказанно радует типичного пользователя обеих систем
<BRodriguez> Существенная разница только в комбинациях клавиш, по сути. Все остальное вполне вяжется
<Azavs> в левой части значки на закрытие и разворот , извратно как то
<BRodriguez> Оч удобно, когда привыкаешь
<Azavs> привыкай
<BRodriguez> Ты любишь советовать, я смотрю
<BRodriguez> Давно привык
<Sergey_IT> я уже привык, но у меня не юнити
<Azavs> ты тоже
<BRodriguez> Я где-то что-то советовал?)
<Azavs> ты смотрю поговорить желанием загорел ?
<Sergey_IT> в действительности слева разумнее
<BRodriguez> Да, под мышь попадает
<Sergey_IT> а то в вин - иконка с меню слева, а кнопки с теми же командами справа - нонсенс
<BRodriguez> Консоль в макоси расстраивает. Многие утилиты, типа седа, лс и прочего ширпотреба работают с несколько другими набораи флагов. Это стремно, когда хочется продолжить начатый на работе какой-нибудь
<BRodriguez> башскрипт
<Sergey_IT> ну так они круче -  это как MS - законодатели
<BRodriguez> По-моему, наоборот. Там несколько облегченные их версии
<BRodriguez> Впрочем, не интересовался
<Sergey_IT> о пользователях не думают
<BRodriguez> Ну, вообще-то командную строку приписывать пользователям и н нужно
<Azavs> <Sergey_IT всем не угодить
<BRodriguez> Это уже для подвинутых пользователей. А им, действительно, угодить сложно
<Sergey_IT> а всем и не надо... надо некий стандарт поддерживать - а то по Иван Андреевичу получается
<BRodriguez> Про*
<BRodriguez> Да вроде стандартные утилиты, там разница в лицензиях, по-моему
<BRodriguez> Гнушный сед, негнушный..
<Azavs> офис пакет там какой ?
<BRodriguez> Микрософт нативный, либре.. Все что есть в эпсторе
<BRodriguez> Гимпы-фотошопы. Набор, в целом, неплохой, сам по себе
<Azavs> андрюша точно для баловства
<Azavs> за исключением навигации
<BRodriguez> Кста, несмотря на нативность микрософтового офиса, как-то заметил глючность презентации, подготовленной в виндовой версии. Это печально. Но это косяк микрософта, конечно
<Azavs> мозила пытаеться чвой продукт запилить
<BRodriguez> Убунтовский либреофис глючил ровно так же на ней
<Azavs> это да
<Azavs> опен рулит
<BRodriguez> Короче, виндовый софт больше особняком стоит от убунты с макосью
<Sergey_IT> только наоборот - другие особняком от MS
<Azavs> у меня такое чувство бывает глядя на глюки либре что она сама себя там глушит процессами)
<Azavs> гонка процессов, вернее борьба
<Azavs> причем дело не в памяти нехватке а именно в ней
<Azavs> я вот не вкурсе на счет опена, вроде его забросили ?
<Azavs> эксперемент делаю над libe linux
<Azavs> live *
<BRodriguez>  Sergey_IT, если будет возможность погонять — не стоит отказываться. Даже с точки зрения интерфейсов это может быть интересным опытом. Я уже несколько лет не могу четко определиться, какая ось мне
<BRodriguez> больше нравится. Наверное, (в моем понимании) это хороший признак для них обеих)
<Sergey_IT> мне без разницы, то, что мне надо у меня работает
<BRodriguez> Это не для работы, для кругозора
<Sergey_IT> это обман
<BRodriguez> Когда я в молодости резал дерево и думал, что достиг каких-то высот, мне вовремя показали чужие работы. Этот неловкий момент, когда ты понимаешь, что ничего еще толком не знаешь) Лирика
<BRodriguez> Да и ладно
<Sergey_IT> так это жизнь - чем дальше, тем больше понимание, что ничего не знаешь
<Sergey_IT> в любой области
<BRodriguez> Я не пытаюсь ставить цель, я говорю о бесперспективности отказа, если такой случай вдруг будет иметь место быть
<Sergey_IT> а смысл?
<tagezi> всем ночи
<Sergey_IT> и на вдруг не надеюсь
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<BRodriguez> Смысл состоит хотя бы в банальном отказе от шаблонных оценок (распальцовка), которые растут из «не читал, но осуждаю»
<tagezi> вы очем?
<Sergey_IT> а я и не осуждаю....
<Sergey_IT> о макОС
<BRodriguez> Прошу прощения
<tagezi> нашли чего обсуждать
<tagezi> моглибы обсудить супер дорогой никому не нужный мобильник от каноникла
<kyshtynbai> Супердорогой - это почём?
<Sergey_IT> по большой головной боли
<tagezi> kyshtynbai: ну предзаказы делали по 800 баков
<tagezi> так что в продаже он будет по 1200-1500 видимо
<Sergey_IT> с юнити провалились - с фоном лучше не будет
<tagezi> так там юнити и мир будет.. так что уже провалились
<Sergey_IT> если нечем занять процессор - ставь юнити
<tagezi> угу, тяжелее чем кеды уже.. что туда напихали только не понятно
<Sergey_IT> ЧСВ же
<UNIm95> tagezi: ничего они в юнайти не пихали. Они просто на питоне его написали
<tagezi> UNIm95: питон очень шустрая штука, он лишь немного уступает с++
<tagezi> если учесть что полосина кде на джаваскрипте пашет, по юнити должна летать
<tagezi> дело не только чем писать, но и как.. одну и туже задачу можно решать по разному, с разной оптимизацией.. и вот с последним у товарищей из каноникла сильные проблемы
<UNIm95> tagezi: как человек который реализовывал поиск sema в картинке.
<tagezi> как пример кстати питона Компас 3д
<UNIm95> питон работал над массивом интов
<tagezi> это аналог автокада
<UNIm95> на картинке 500*500 поиск sema длился минуту.
<tagezi> ну значит хреново реализовал )
<tagezi> что я могу сказать ещё
<UNIm95> Массив после конвертации был интовым беззнаковым 500*500
<UNIm95> тот же код на с++ выполнился на оригинальном изображении за гребанную секунду
<UNIm95> оригиналныя фотка 8 мегапикселей
<UNIm95> Причем код я делал, что называется один в один.
<tagezi> вот тут и начинается проблема.. на разных языках не может быть кода один в один.. темболее масивов на питоне
<tagezi> у питона масивы через доп либу построены, в ядре их нет, насколько я помнб
<UNIm95> tagezi:  с офф документации https://docs.python.org/2/library/array.html
<tagezi> ну наверное.. я питон не учил
<tagezi> но примеров работающих на питоне достаточно много
<UNIm95> я тоже на скорую руку написал
<UNIm95> причем для того что бы разобрать и написать на питоне понадобился час
<UNIm95> или два
<UNIm95> на сях у меня отладка день заняла
<tagezi> UNIm95: но проблемма была не в питоне, однозначно.. такая разница не может получиться.. максимум 20-25%
<tagezi> но я думаю по факту при нормальном написании 10% должна быть
<tagezi> а алгоритмы для разных языков должны строится по разному, иначе бред получается обычно..
<tagezi> у меня была задача обработать очень большой файл (база данных в тексте), первая попытка на с++ заняла примерно часа полтора.. а потом удалось сократить до минуты с небольшым
<tagezi> алгоритм был правильный, дело было в том что я ресурсы потребляемые не правильно расчитал
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-07
<red_shuhardt> Решил попробовать ROSA Linux, там вместо apt-get - urpmi. По аналогии попытался urpmi update инициировать, он команды не понял. Кто может знает, urpm вообще имеет такой функционал?
<tagezi> эм...
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: ну, если тебя успокоит, то будем считать что все спят )
<red_shuhardt> tagezi: ааа, убеждённые убунтоводы что ли? ))) не кошерно ставить сторонние дистры?
<tagezi> да не, я не убеждёный, да и половина тут сидит чуть ли не на генте и фре )
<tagezi> так что просто все спят и ник-то не пользуется кривыми поделками )
<tagezi> какой бистр есть с готовым опенбоксом на дебиане или убунте?
<tagezi> u-lite прикрыли вроде
<red_shuhardt> о кривости читал много, настолько много, что захотелось самому испытать вероятно ли такое. Покуда полёт нормальный. И как приятно переведённую консоль лицезреть! в репозиториях всё что нужно имеется, ничего стороннего пока не пришлось подключать.
<red_shuhardt> Даже проприоритарные драйвера подключились обновлённые, а на лубунте пришлось вручную ставить со стороны. В чём кривость непонятно.
<tagezi> ну, 99% любей сидящих на убунте считают её стабильной
<tagezi> но это же не значит что она стабильная )
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: http://semplice-linux.sourceforge.net/ тискал?
<red_shuhardt> нет
<red_shuhardt> На картинках - красиво. А что это за wm?
<tagezi> а я фз.. я не ставил пока
<red_shuhardt> что то испанское поделие что ли?
<tagezi> из легковесных ничего приятного нет.. либо закрылись, либо балген ОС
<tagezi> чорт, он на сиде сделан
<tagezi> ничего нет нормального ((
<red_shuhardt> ))) безысходность то какая!! )))
<tagezi> да ваще..
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: альпайн линух пробывал?
<tagezi> кстати, кто-то про роутер спрашивал, он как раз для него пилится вроде
<tagezi> но у них в репах есть крыса и опенбокс )
<red_shuhardt> Нет. Я только все все варианты убунт пробовал. Впервые решил выйти за пределы каноникл.
<red_shuhardt> А поскольку ничего нормального нет, то берём любой дистр и начинаем юзать и пилить. Ну а поскольку любой, так почему бы не русский проект взять? разрабы по-русски понимать будут. Можно жаловаться и надеяться на понимание. Создавать сообщество... поддеÑ
<red_shuhardt> На перспективу - гос. сектор будут рано или поздно на линукс переводить. Сегодня формируются к этому предпосылки. Когда директива поступит, возьмут первый попавшийся проект русскоязычный и будут его развивать. Насколько я понимаю под это и работают 
<red_shuhardt> Т.е. как по мне, то логично начинать развивать и поддерживать проект, на который можно повлиять, особенно на стадии развития, направив, возможно, в нужное русло.
<tagezi> да все варианты убунты на одно лицо, если не считать юнити, она особенно ужасна
<tagezi> второго сообщения не получил.. длинное очень
<tagezi> скинь сслыку лучше
<red_shuhardt> Ой, ща.
<red_shuhardt> Во: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11001836/
<tagezi> завидую твоему терпению.. я смог штук 20 убунт наверное попробовать только, на все не хватило
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: русский проект это Альт
<tagezi> с хрен нает каких времён, пилят, в школы пихали, и чо?
<red_shuhardt> дык у него последний стэйбл 2008 годом датирован.
<tagezi> у Альта?
<tagezi> они постоянно что-то выпускают новое
<red_shuhardt> Последняя версия  7.0 — 1 июля 2013
<red_shuhardt> А пробовал его?
<red_shuhardt> Как он?
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: ну.. по программам они его в прошлом году выпустили
<tagezi> у них на борту LibreOffice 4.1, а это январь 2014
<tagezi> так что пилят )
<red_shuhardt> т.е. между РОСА и АЛЬТ - берём АЛЬТ?
<tagezi> не знаю.. альт кривой.. и если внутри там у них нормальн вроде, то внешне его пилить и пилить
<red_shuhardt> оформление что ли? Это мне фиолетово - ставлю сразу i3wm и радуюсь.
<tagezi> у меня ощущение слюней бульдога после него осталось
<tagezi> вроде и классный, но всёравно противно )
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: Puppy Linux пробовал?
<tagezi> такой, для 7 летних девочек помоему ))
<tagezi> главное в консоль не пускать, а то дети они такие )))
<red_shuhardt> не, кроме убунты ничего не пробовал. А впринципе, что там из коробки надо - сеть и браузер ну и репозиторий. Далее сам себе ставишь что необходимо. Минимализм это хорошо. А вот простота, это другой разговор, это уже плохо.
<tagezi> ну, дистры делают с де.. и де тоже нужно смотреть
<tagezi> ЭлементариОС таже убунта по сути, только де другой, и все от него верищат
<tagezi> да и все эти кубунты, лубунты.. убунту минимал + де, больше никаких отличий
<red_shuhardt> А встречался тебе хоть один дистр с тайловым ВМ и двухпанельным ФМ? А ведь именно тайловость и двухпанельность - единственные эргономичные решения! Остальное изврат.
<tagezi> не
<tagezi> хотя может.. но не запомнил.. я их такую кучу пересмотрел, что уже забыл что где
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: попробуй slitaz
<tagezi> его нужно попробовать обязательно )
<red_shuhardt> 35 Мбайт! Мне уже нравится!
<tagezi> http://www.slitaz.org/ru/
<red_shuhardt> Лицензия  много различных ))))
<red_shuhardt> Лицензия  - много различных
<red_shuhardt> Надо свой старый, школьный калькулятор найти и установить на него этот SliTaz )))
<tagezi> жаль они не делают под apm, а то бы я запарился
<tagezi> =))
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: ещё нужно обязательно слаку попробовать, это самый старый дистр
<tagezi> ну, просто чтобы осознать что значит "уютненько" ))
<tagezi> если честно, после этих дистров любая убунта уродиной кажется
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: ты Ratpoison юзал?
<tagezi> тебе должно понравится, там консольное де =)
<red_shuhardt> Да вот, гляжу сейчас. Надо будет попробовать. Отметил в очередь на тест.
<tagezi> кстати, есть дистр основаный на слаке
<tagezi> http://www.salixos.org/download.html
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: на тебе для калькулятора )) TinyCore (~12Mb) — базовая версия дистрибутива с оконным менеджерам FLWM.
<red_shuhardt> ОО! Спасибо!
<tagezi> абыдно, всё минималистичное сделано под x86, а под арм только монстры какие-то типа лубунт
<red_shuhardt> Ага, тоже это заметил!
<red_shuhardt> Приходится ставить что то большое и вычищать из него 98%.
<tagezi> да дело не только в этом.. есть же ещё дофига чего внутри.. в ядре, которое ты просто так не вытащишь
<tagezi> вот нафига мне ядно 200 мегобайт?
<tagezi> райда у меня не будет, принтеров тоже
<tagezi> да дофига чего не будет.. оно от силы должно метров 50 весить.. и то с запасом, малоли я что подключу
<tagezi> выкосить пол системы не проблема, и дале все крошки вычистить после этих прог.. но это всё равно будет монстр
<tagezi> хоть генту собирай, блин
<red_shuhardt> ))) генту - страшное слово!
<tagezi> да нормальное.. ничего там супер хитрого нет
<tagezi> вот виртуальная машинаааа...
<tagezi> =)
<red_shuhardt> Насколько я понял собирать каждый пакет ручками надо! Это ж до чего надо быть параноиком! Или я не до конца понимаю смысл ручной сборки?
<tagezi> да не, не совсем так, хотя можно и так
<tagezi> долго просто..
<tagezi> http://4pda.ru классный форум, но не удобный жутко, нифига не найти
<red_shuhardt> Да, знаю такой. Темы там от обсуждения пылесосов до спектрального анализа альфа центавра ))
<red_shuhardt> Кстати, а можешь посоветовать адреса чатов/конференций линуксоводов? Может есть готовый список?
<tagezi> не, я сижу тут, на каналах ЛО, на форуме нашем и а г+ в некорорых группах
<tagezi> я как-то пережил все эти жажды непомерного общения
<red_shuhardt> Да здесь не столько жажда, сколько необходимость + свежая информация.
<red_shuhardt> Здорово, что каноникл так всесторонне подошли к инфраструктуре своего продукта, форумы, вики, чаты.
<red_shuhardt>  Такое бы нужен общий линукс чат и на каждый дистрибутив в отдельности.
<red_shuhardt> Из вопросов в чатах создавать темы на форуме, а из тем на форуме - оффициальное руководство+ вики и непосредственно правки дистрибутива.
<red_shuhardt> Это называется - организация.
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: это не каноникал, это сообщество.. мне никто не платит за то что я тут админю
<red_shuhardt> Ну дык организовало то именно каноникл эту тему, насколько я понял. Иначе все бы на разрозненных недочатах сидели, группами по 2-5 человек.
<red_shuhardt> засветили у себя на форуме, приложили как официальную ссылку на ubunut.ru
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: не, организовано это 3 челами всё русскими
<tagezi> каноникал не имеет ни какого отношения ни к чату ни к форуму нашему, они наверное даже не знают о них
<red_shuhardt> Хм.. а кто это? Комнату на фриноде кто завел?
<tagezi> они даже хостинг не могут предоставить.. всё на себе держиться
<tagezi> Грин кажеться, он хозяин, он права раздаёт
<tagezi> так, ладно.. все ночи
<red_shuhardt> Цветных снов!
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> утра
<Aldebaran> Ребят помогите Wi-Fi настроить. По кабелю от роутера идет 100 Мб\с http://pasteboard.co/hv3YdJ2.png Wi-Fi на ноуте больше 15 не тянет http://pasteboard.co/hv80c4m.png :( Как указать протакол передачи и какой? Система XUbuntu 15.04
<SergeyIT> неплохая скорость
<Aldebaran> http://i.imgur.com/eEHxczL.png
<Aldebaran> как лучьше роутер настроить?
<BRodriguez> прежде всего, максимально отодвинуть частоту от соседских сетей
<BRodriguez> текущая скорость для вифи, действительно, разумная
<SergeyIT1> отодвинуть не всегда можно... у меня до 20-ти сетей вокруг
<CoreMac> Хай
<Azavs> Образ.img как сделать его iso ?
<tagezi> Azavs: там может быть гемор реальный
<Azavs> плохо
<tagezi> от чего у тебя имж?
<Azavs> я систему на флехе настроил всю там русский язык сейчас убрал левые проги обновление полное сделал и решил образ заделать , сделал но в формате .img
<tagezi> Azavs: попробуй ccd2iso
<Azavs> прога ?
<tagezi> только зачем тебе конвертить если ты не собираешься на cd писать?
<Azavs> нет на флешку потом
<Azavs> на сиди нет
<tagezi> нет, блин. заклинание.. не забудь кровь мертвой курицы ))
<Azavs> )
<Azavs> а в репе есть ?
<tagezi> должна быть
<Azavs> ок спасибо брат
<tagezi> если тебе на флешку потом, то тебе и конвертить не нужно
<tagezi> img на флешку dd делается запросто
<Azavs> да, но у брательника винда
<Azavs> я ему делал
<tagezi> ну, dd и под винду есть =)))
<Azavs> ну допустим он качнет образ он сможет сделать загрузочную флешку на винде ?
<tagezi> и резаки обычно и имж и исо понимают обычно нормально
<SergeyIT1> пусть попробует
<tagezi> я откуда знаю.. я ведь не знаю его образования и способностей
<SergeyIT1> "практика - критерий истины"
<Azavs> унетбутем не возьмет же ?
<Azavs> прога
<tagezi> я этим чудовищем ни разу не пользовался
<Azavs> )
<SergeyIT1> и я )
<tagezi> вернее как-то пользовался, но перестал
<tagezi> Azavs: http://rus-linux.net/lib.php?name=/MyLDP/consol/dd/dd_for_win.html
<tagezi> пусть привыкает сразу )
<SergeyIT1> снесет систему - научится
<tagezi> =))
<tagezi> SergeyIT1: ты как всегда сама добрата ))
<tagezi> SergeyIT1: ты помнишь что-нибудь из очень лёгких дистров с arm архитектурой?
<SergeyIT1> arm у меня не было
<tagezi> SergeyIT1: ты чего никогда из смартфона сервак не делал? )
<tagezi> как всё запущено =))
<philipp__>  /msg nickserv info phico
<philipp__> добрый день
<tagezi> добрый
<philipp__> нужна помощь по ubuntu 14.04
<philipp__> кто может подсказать что делать или где копать как говориться
<philipp__> после обноления ядра 3.13.0-52 получил Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00000600
<philipp__> пробывал загузится со старого ядра получил тоже самое сообщение
<tagezi> !ask
<lector> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<philipp__> понял
<philipp__> есть кто на связи?
<philipp__> похоже никого
<tagezi> philipp__: просто вопрос нужно задавать
<tagezi> !ask
<lector> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<philipp__> я понял
<philipp__> кто сталкивался "после обноления ядра 3.13.0-52 получил Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00000600"?
<tagezi> philipp__: память и винт целые?
<philipp__> да все в порядке
<tagezi> тогда пиши на форум с подробным описанием железа и чего делал
<philipp__> ясно
<tagezi> и почему у тебя 13 ядро, когда в системе уже 16
<philipp__> не знаю стандартно обновляюсь
<tagezi> какая у тебя убунта?
<philipp__> что ubuntu предлагает то и ставлю
<philipp__> да 14.04
<tagezi> 14.04 или 14.04.2?
<philipp__> стоит на LVM
<tagezi> LVM, тогда точно на форум, сейчас все кто её помнят спят
<philipp__> я с 12.04 переходил наверное 14.04
<philipp__> или если автоматом то 14.04.2 должно подняться?
<UNIm951> philipp__:  ты обновлением дистра или реинсталлом?
<tagezi> не знаю, я поновой ставлю всегда.. но по идее 14.04 должна обновиться до 14.04.2
<philipp__> через обновление
<UNIm951> philipp__:  теперь ты запомнишь что систему можно обновлять только реинсталлом
<philipp__> боязно. боюсь файлы потерять. резереные копии измучаешься делать объём большой
<UNIm951> philipp__: урок 2 /home должен быть отдельным разделом и забекаплен
<philipp__> он отдельным но зашифрован
<philipp__> для бекапа сервак как я понимаю нужен или какая никакая сетак
<philipp__> сетка
<philipp__> так смылс бежкапить
<UNIm951> philipp__: люде делятся на 3 типа: Тот кто не делает бэкапы, те кто УЖЕ делает бэкапы, те что делает бэкапы и их проверяет
<BRodriguez> philipp__, ведь можно же загрузиться с предыдущей версией ядра?
<SergeyIT> ядро 3.13.0.52
<philipp__> да
<philipp__> пробывал выдает ту же ошибку но со старым ядром
<BRodriguez> печально
<philipp__> угу
<SergeyIT> что-то сломал, или не все установилось
<philipp__> похоже что-то не встало
<SergeyIT> а зачем хоум шифровать?
<philipp__> потому как сначало работало все ок
<BRodriguez> чтобы не вскрыли с каким-нить ливсд, очевидно
 * BRodriguez тоже шифрует хоум
<SergeyIT> а когда обновлял сообщения смотрел? С лайва логи глянь
<SergeyIT> никогда не шифровал
<tagezi> шифровать имеет смысл если на винте коменческая тайна или документы не для передачи.. короче топсикрет.. а если там файлопомойка, нафига её шифровать? леприкона из себя строить?
<philipp__> может это поможет, получил сообщение "drm_kms_helper; panic occurred, switching back to text console
<SergeyIT> может это? http://msn-wiki.blogspot.ru/2014/04/ubuntu-1404-problem-kernel-panic-not.html
<philipp__> спасибо сейчас гляну
<SergeyIT> хотя это не то, там не при загрузке падало
<philipp__> да у меня при загрузке
<philipp__> как проверить диск?
<philipp__> fsks&
<philipp__> fsks?
<Aldebaran> fsdsk ?
<Aldebaran> в репе посмотри что нибудь
<Aldebaran> гуевое мож есть чего
<BRodriguez> речь, видимо, об fsck
<BRodriguez> это может помочь, если в загрузке сыплются ошибки со словом inode, например
<BRodriguez> впрочем, можно и так попробовать
<BRodriguez> если поможет, то диск — кандидат на форматирование
<BRodriguez> при первой возможности
<philipp__> раздел / проверил вроде всё чисто
<philipp__> пытался его подмонтировать, а он не монтируется пишет про ошибки
<philipp__> вот и проверял
<filkin> тест
<philipp__> ну вроде сейчас всё прошло
<philipp__> думаю снести полностью ядро и установить заново
<filkin__>  /msg nickserv info filkin
<filkin__>  msg nickserv info filkin
<filkin__>  /msg nickserv info filkin
<mintyai> Не пойму, с флешки ось линукс  на ПК работает медленнее чем на нетбуке
<mintyai> а на небуке такое ощющение что система на самом нетике установлена летает быстро
<SergeyIT> скорость чтения с флешки разные, видео разные
<mintyai> <SergeyIT флешка с системой одна и таже да и у ПК оперативы больше 6 гиг а на нетбуке всего 2
<mintyai> я просто вообще не впонятках
<mintyai> с чем это связано
<mintyai> я был удивлен работой ОС на нетике как будто ОС установлена на самом бутке все шустро робит
<mintyai> а на ПК отклики долгие
<mintyai> может порты сгнили )
<mintyai> я вот еще что думаю, не может ли влиять растояние от флешки до матери приградой скорости работы
<mintyai> на нетбуке там все рядом
<mintyai> а на ПК считай я с внешней стороны вставляю
<SergeyIT> так проверь скорость чтения
<mintyai> ну на передачу я смотрел 16 мегабайт идет в секунду
<mintyai> это кстати как мало ?
<mintyai> на нетбуке не мерял еще
<mintyai> на жестком диске у меня хитачи я смотрел скорость на 20 мегабайт
<mintyai> я вот еще что думаю, ядро обновлять после обновления всей системы или же можно и так ставить ? никто не в курсе ?
<mintyai> есть варианты ?
<mintyai> просто качать не охота пачку обновы
<mintyai> потом можно будет
<mintyai> если можно ядро конечно на необновленную систему ставить
<philipp__> выполняю команду sudo chroot /mnt
<philipp__> затем набераю команду apt-get install ... пишет что команда не обнаружена. Что делаю  не так?
<philipp__> так с этим разобарлся
<UNIm95> tagezi: тебе еще нужен образ деба для одроида?
<UNIm95> так и его сборка
<filkin> Всем привет! Меня видно?
<filkin>  /msg nickserv register 25filh dmitryfilipov@gmail.com
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а кто спалил пароль
<BRodriguez> )
<BRodriguez> хелперы издавна призывали чатлан вводить сервисные команды в окне статуса
<BRodriguez> не зря..
<filkin> Значит я тут))
<BRodriguez> угу
<BRodriguez>  /ns set password новый_пароль
<filkin> Спасиб)
<BRodriguez> никаких пробелов перед слэшем быть не должно, иначе команда снова в канал упадет
<filkin> я так и понял.. копипаст просто с сайта .. пробел зацепил
<tagezi> UNIm95: не, можешь удалять..
<tagezi> он у меня есть в архиве сохранёный
<UNIm95> Ок.
<Mintyai> есть ? аналог команде uname -r, но что бы полный вывод был не только версии ядра но и версии и название лини ?
<Mintyai> вывод полной информации о системе
<tagezi> Mintyai: не понял вопроса.. тебе uname -a нужен?
<Mintyai> вот нашел lsb_release -a
<Aldebaran> http://i.imgur.com/NO03EhF.png чем из этого можно снять видео с экрана? РекордМайДектоп глючит из-за драйвера
<philipp__> после обноления ядра 3.13.0-52 получил Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x000006
<Mintyai> до какого ядра обновлял версии ?
<Mintyai> какое ядро ставил ?
<Mintyai> востанови поврежденные пакеты apt-get -f install
<Mintyai> еще можно это dpkg --configure -a
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<philipp__> а вот до 3.13.0-52
<philipp__> не могу систему загрузить чтоб пакеты поправить
<Mintyai> ты же написал что ты это ядро 3.13.0-52 обновлял, тогда какое у тебя было до этого ?
<Mintyai> если не можешь загрузиться то это плохо
<Mintyai> у тебя видео карта какая ?
<philipp__> 51
<philipp__> ATI
<philipp__> и как восстановить
<Mintyai> вообще конечно дело трубное, так трудно сказать что случилось у тебя вовремя обновы
<Mintyai> а ты перед обновлением ядра обновлят ситему не ядро а простое обновление ?
<Sergey_IT> похоже на сбой системы при обновлении - посмотри логи
<philipp__> я в этом не понимаю...
<Mintyai> он не может запустить ее
<philipp__> переустановить пакет как?
<philipp__> я вроде понял причину
<Mintyai> так просто не установишь если неможешь завестись
<Sergey_IT> /var/log/apt с лайва посмотреть
<Mintyai> ну так да
<philipp__> короче мне нужно переустановить  пакет unrar. какие идеи?
<philipp__> я зашел с лайва
<Mintyai> <philipp в следующий раз сначало обновляется система если все ок. перезагружаешь и уже можно само ядро ставить новое
<philipp__> да система не обновялалась  только ядро
<Mintyai> это плохо
<philipp__> потом слетел unrar
<Mintyai> ядро некоректно встало походу, несовместимость пошла наверное
<philipp__> из-за него вся проблема.
<Mintyai> смотри лог
<philipp__> apt-get не помогает. надо как-то в рукопашную
<Mintyai> там видно будет где не так пошло
<Mintyai> я тебе другую давал команду
<Mintyai> dpkg --configure -a
<philipp__> так
<philipp__> сработало ошибок не выдало
<Mintyai> востановление битых
<philipp__> как теперь unrar начисто удолить?
<Sergey_IT> это фактически 1 файл - /usr/bin/unrar-nonfree
<Sergey_IT> остальное доки
<philipp__> ясно
<Mintyai> вот удаление пакета со всеми зависимостями apt­get purge
<Mintyai> <philipp я ядро до последней версии обновил, никаких проблем небыло но я делал как я тебе писал
<Mintyai> в следующий раз сначало обнови систему а не ядро а потом уже ядро ложи на обновленную систему
<Mintyai> и вообще перед такими операциями надо резерв делать, удалить всегда можно
<Sergey_IT> да все нормально апдейтится - дело в другом. Логи бы глянуть
<philipp_> purge не удаляет его
<Mintyai> ты как прописал нука
<Mintyai> напиши
<philipp_> apt-get purge unrar
<Mintyai> незнаю должно, поидее
<Mintyai> слушай так ты не так в вел
<Mintyai> apt­get
<Mintyai> вместе я же давал команду
<Mintyai> apt­get purge
<philipp_> сейчас попробую
<philipp_> нет говорит команда apt-get
<Mintyai> наверное надо сначало процесс остановить а потом бахать
<Mintyai> и вот эту еще попробуй это на удаление пакета dpkg ­r package_
<Mintyai> в конце имя
<Mintyai> dpkg ­r package_unrar
<Sergey_IT> а что вы делаете, система же не загружается
<Mintyai> потом введи dpkg ­l это выдаст все пакеты что у тебя в системе и там ищи свое
<philipp_> зашел с лайв
<Mintyai> вроде писал что завелся
<kyshtynbai> пинг
<Sergey_IT> так вы на лайве ставите, а не на диске
<philipp_> update-initramfs
<kyshtynbai> Умучали бота, чтоль
<Mintyai> а как ты с лайва удалить собрался тебе путь надо указывать
<kyshtynbai> ping
<kyshtynbai> Точно умучали.
<kyshtynbai> !help > kyshtynbai
<Sergey_IT> не мучайся
<Sergey_IT> список посмотри
<Mintyai> да
<Mintyai> я то думал ты завелся как то
<Mintyai> а  ты с ливе
<Mintyai> так не пойдет что я писал
<Sergey_IT> может чрутом можно как то
<philipp_> я на /mnt подмонтировал систему
<philipp_> зашел чрута пытаюсь ядро править
<Sergey_IT> мнт не поможет
<philipp_> пока не получается
<JOJ> ку
<Sergey_IT> лог покажи наконец
<philipp_> думаю снести ядро
<philipp_> я не знаю как то сделать
<kyshtynbai> Как бы мне на правую кнопку "свойста" повесить Insert
<Mintyai> ты простой больно
<Sergey_IT> а лайв какой, с 52 ядром?
<Sergey_IT> kyshtynbai: скотчем
<kyshtynbai> вангую что надо шатать xorg.conf но что конкретно не пойму. Никто кнопки не переопределял?
<philipp_> нет свежий с 3.16.0-30
<kyshtynbai> Не, хардварно это не наш метод.
<Sergey_IT> philipp_:  откуда?
<Mintyai> да не впихнете вы так ядро, вы что , там же система на пропись пошла
<Mintyai> заменить может и замените но из этого не выйдет ничено
<Sergey_IT> можно, копированием, но муторно
<kyshtynbai> а что сделать-то надо? загрзится с лайва, смонтиовать разделы, чрутнутся и собрать йадро?
<Mintyai> если копировать то тогда всю хайловую систему так как что  он с путямит прописанными так просто ничего не сможет сделать
<Sergey_IT> щас, автор вернется...
<Mintyai> если бы был резерв то можно было бы и таким макаром гнать
<philipp_> ubuntu
<philipp_> с офю сайта
<Mintyai> посмотрел ошибку, и понял
<Mintyai> короче ему надо загрузчик востановить
<Mintyai> он врят ли обновил загрузчик update-grub после установки ядра
<Sergey_IT> лог бы глянуть... а он тормозит
<Mintyai> да какой с него лог )
<Mintyai> загрузчик слетел вот и вся мурня
<Mintyai> 98%
<Sergey_IT> возможно... но при обновлении с таким не сталкивался, если только сбойнуло в железе
<Sergey_IT> philipp_: покажи логи
<Sergey_IT> там где ядро обновлял на 52
<Mintyai>  philipp ты после обновления ядра загрузчик обновил командой update-grub ?
<Sergey_IT> да он автоматом это должен делать
<Mintyai> нет не всегда
<Mintyai> форма обновления update-grub считается обязательной
<Mintyai> ну а там на свой страх
<kyshtynbai> "/dev/random" собирает шум с драйверов устройств и складывает в пул энтропии чтобы генерировать случайные биты". А что имеется в виду под шумом?
<Sergey_IT> стукни себе по голове и услышишь
<Mintyai> мало того у некотых уже не grub а burg стоит, чего автоматом не сделает
<philipp_> нет тут у автоматом все сделалось
<philipp_> а как и где логи смотреть нужно?
<Sergey_IT> сегодня обновлял на 52 - все автоматом
<philipp_> нет
<philipp_> пару дней назад
<philipp_> а слетело сегодня
<Sergey_IT> я - сегодня
<Sergey_IT> то есть не сразу?
<Mintyai> ты лог дай автомат
<Sergey_IT> тогда это не из-за обновления
<Sergey_IT> фалы здесь /var/log/
<tagezi> kyshtynbai: ты чего шифрование изучаешь?
<Sergey_IT> /var/log/apt
<Sergey_IT> прячет что-то, чтобы и самому потом не найти
<Mintyai> не пойму какой он лог смотреть будет если не знает когда и что
<philipp_> lf
<Aldebaran> Проброс портов для DC и не только на GPON от МГТС https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcX0N-qvR50
<philipp_> да
<kyshtynbai> tagezi, да не, надо было скрипт написать для теста нагрузки сатйа
<kyshtynbai> скритп случайно ходит по страницам сайиа
<Sergey_IT> .../apt/term.log
<Mintyai> если бы сразу после обновления крах то тогда по времени посленей дате смотреть лог
<kyshtynbai> выбирает rand'ом из массива с захардкоденными урлами
<kyshtynbai> написал и дай думаю почитаю как генератор работает
<Mintyai> <kyshtynbai банить пора за спам
<philipp_> куда логи скинуть?
<kyshtynbai> чочочо?
<Mintyai> очо
<tagezi> kyshtynbai: обычно использую алгоритмы псевдослучайных числе
<Sergey_IT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tagezi> kyshtynbai: обычно этого достаточно.. максимально приблежонные к рандому, это очень дорогостоящие алгоритмы, их почти не используют, восновном на предприятиях оборонки и гостайнах
<Mintyai> kyshtynbai шучу, что ты
<kyshtynbai> ну для моих целей этого не нужно, мне принцип понять
<tagezi> kyshtynbai: так что не парься.. там формула, типа посл число + предпоследнее /2 и всё это по кругу бегает с определённым шагом
<Sergey_IT> разные алгоритмы есть
<Sergey_IT> если хороший нужно - замешай 2 - 3 простых алгоритма - этого достаточно
<philipp_> один забросил
<Sergey_IT> а ссылку дашь?
<philipp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11015172/
<Mintyai> <tagezi как считаешь обязательно надо после обновления ядра делать update-grub
<Mintyai> ?
<kyshtynbai> не, мужики, вы меня не поняли. Меня не конкретный алгоритми реализации ранлома интересует, то есть понятно, что там арифметические вычисления с числами. Меня интересует откуда беруться эти самые чи сла
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: для монтекарло обычно достаточно простых алгоритмов.. главное что бы рандом не пересекался при разных рандомных переменных
<tagezi> kyshtynbai: из математики ))
<tagezi> Mintyai: эээ.. это к чему?
<philipp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11015205/
<philipp_> полагаю не совсем то показал по не знанию
<Sergey_IT> обновилось у тебя все нормально 03-05-2015, а вот ошибки 05--05-2015 и далее - в этом и проблема похоже
<Mintyai> tagezi для обновления загрузчика
<Sergey_IT> началось так -  unable to securely remove '/etc/dbus-1/system.d/dnsmasq.conf.dpkg-new': Read-only file system
<Sergey_IT> похоже с диском проблема
<tagezi> Mintyai: ты что в ручную его ставишь?
<Mintyai> tagezi ядро да
<Mintyai> tagezi тоесть как в ручную
<tagezi> Mintyai: а какая система?
<Mintyai> я просто отдельно ставлю его
<philipp_> нет
<tagezi> типа отдельно систему отдельно ядро?
<philipp_> автомат
<philipp_> пришла очередная порция одновлений я и поставил
<Mintyai> tagezi ну ставлю например вот недавно поставил минт 17.1 но он на старом ядре 3.13 я сам беру новое ядро и ставлю
<Sergey_IT> и не поставилось - ты на экран то смотрел?
<tagezi> Mintyai: apt-get?
<Mintyai> да
<Mintyai> ох
<Mintyai> нет
<tagezi> ну и на фига тогда грап-апдейт?
<tagezi> а как?
<Mintyai> cd /tmp && wget
<tagezi> как теперь в балгенОС принято чтавить ядро?
<tagezi> ухтфёмоё
<tagezi> а чо сразу генту не поставил?
<Mintyai> сложно
<Mintyai> для меня
<Mintyai> пока
<tagezi> какое едро то ставил?
<Mintyai> 4.1
<tagezi> а что 16 не нравится?
<Mintyai> не у меня то проблем нет никаких я просто спросил у тебя на счет загрузчика
<Mintyai> просто разговор был
<Mintyai> я просто считаю что надо обновлять загрузчик после как обноляешь ядро
<tagezi> ну, если ты собрал ядро и поставил руками, то да, каждый раз, а из реп, там скрипт работает, который сам граб-апдейт должен сделать.. иногда он при особой криворукости сбивается, тогда тоже нужно сделать руками
<Mintyai> ну вот и я про это, я просто не раз слышал что сбивались загрузы но у меня такого небыло
<tagezi> но ставить ядро руками, это типа эм.. ну как-то через чур.. лучше тогда гента, там хоть смысл есть
<Mintyai> да и это у кого граб а у кого бург то как тут будет дело ?
<philipp_> может еще как лог нужен?
<Mintyai> tagezi не я ставлю ядро не первый раз у меня не разу проблем небыло все делаю по схеме
<Sergey_IT> philipp_, так я ж написал, судя по логу у тебя с диском проблема
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у него же райд по идее должен быть
<philipp_> что можно сделать?
<tagezi> или я путаю.. у него на лвм убунта
<philipp_> лвм
<UNIm95> Что я пропустил?
<tagezi> ну, там скорее всего райд
<tagezi> как у него может диск сдохнуть?
<philipp_> райда нет
<philipp_> два диска LVM
<tagezi> и сколько сейчас кусок железа стоит?
<UNIm95> philipp_:  ты lvm на несколько дисков расширением делал?
<philipp_> lf
<philipp_> да
<UNIm95> в смысле из двух винтов один?
<Sergey_IT> а почему ошибка - рид онли
<UNIm95> в результате у тебя один диск(виртуальный)?
<philipp_> нет так 2 диска и осталось
<philipp_> сейчас распишу
<UNIm95> Маленький вопрос: а зачем тебе lvm?
<Mintyai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=92429.0
<philipp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11015394/
<Mintyai> тоже мнения что бут
<Mintyai> там внизу пишет чел
<Mintyai> что и я писал
<philipp_> один диск старый мало ло что поэтому LVM
<UNIm95> philipp_: Чего?
<philipp_> если один диск умрет поменять
<Sergey_IT> жуть
<UNIm95>  А чего тогда ты не raid1 не пользуешь?
<UNIm95> Или хранить важные данные копией на втором диске
<serega527> Привет всем! Помогите советом.
<tagezi> !ask
<Mintyai> у меня диск один на 80 гиг он 2000 г так он пашет мама не горюй
<Mintyai> <serega527 привет
<UNIm95> serega527:  Давай сразу вопрос
<lector> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<philipp_> до этого еще не дошел
<Mintyai> <serega527 надейся что не уснем )
<Sergey_IT> не храпеть!
<serega527> Есть сервер openvpn. В его конфиге прописано создание маршрута по-умолчанию у любого клиемта. то есть, весь трафик идёт на сервер. Для одногоклиента нужно сделать исключение. Понятно, что нужно уюрать директиву в конфиге сервера, но это невозможно. За н
<serega527> арушение правил прошу прощения.
<serega527> есть идеи, как это реализовать?
<Mintyai> я сплю
<Sergey_IT> в кустах? А я честно не в теме (
<tagezi> где старые добрые вопросы, например: "Как найти кнопку пуск?"
<serega527> какое отношение имеет кнопка пуск к vpn? там же консонь
<UNIm95> serega527:  подыми отдельный vpn сервак с отельным конфигом для этого юзера
<philipp_> так я вот и спросил где пуск ...
<serega527> пуск?
<UNIm95> serega527:  Если мне не изменяет память для этого есть ключ запуска сервера который указывает на другой конфиг файл
<serega527> в конфигурацию сервера нет возможности внести изменения
<UNIm95> serega527:  причем помни что тебе надо будет повесить второй сервак на другой порт
<UNIm95> serega527:  тогда каким фигом, без редакций конфига, ты хочешь это сделать?
<UNIm95> Стоп. Секунду.
<UNIm95> Ты имел в виду default route?
<UNIm95> Если да то это на клиенте все делается а не серваке
<Sergey_IT> serega527, тогда к сисадмину обратись
<serega527> я думаю, есть директива,, которую можно задать в конфиге клиента, типа игнорировать маршруты от сервера. в NM есть такая возможность. да, я про default route
<UNIm95> serega527:  Так и настаивай в NM
<serega527> на той машине, где нужно реализовать эту штуку, установлена ubuntu server. там нет NM
<serega527> спокойной ночи
<tagezi> чего заходил?
<UNIm95> Так это же /etc/network/interfaces
<UNIm95> А он шустрый
<UNIm95> Ну и ладно
<UNIm95> Я тоже спать.
<UNIm95> Всем удачи.
<philipp_> спасибо
<philipp_> как эту хрень победить? The package unrar needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<Mintyai> ща
<Mintyai> <philipp погодь
<Mintyai> немного
<Mintyai> до 6 утра
<Mintyai> я быстро
<Mintyai> )
<Mintyai> шучу
<Mintyai> ща дам вариант
<BRodriguez> можно попробовать следующее
<tagezi> да он в репах должен быть
<BRodriguez> открыть /var/lib/dpkg/status и удалить строчку с unrar
<BRodriguez> перед этим, на всякий, сделать копию
<BRodriguez> после этого реинсталл
<tagezi> чото много проблем в одной системе.. странных очень
<BRodriguez> мм
<BRodriguez> перед реинсталлом apt-get update понадобится, думаю
<BRodriguez> все действия через sudo (полагаю, это и так понятно)
<philipp_> океюшки
<BRodriguez> щас не могу посмотреть этот файлик, не в убунте сижу. возможно, там не по одной строчке на пакет, а многострочными блоками. если так, то удалять весь блок, аккуратно
<BRodriguez> :/
<Mintyai> philipp и так ты готов к труду и обороне ?
<philipp_> да
<philipp_> я вот что нашел
<Mintyai> philipp ты с репы устанавливал его ?
<philipp_>  dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq unrar
<philipp_> да
<Mintyai> заходи в репу
<Mintyai> найди
<Mintyai> удали
<Mintyai> если нет удалить а установить установи
<Mintyai> потом удали
<Mintyai> хвосты можно башиком зачистить
<philipp_> он мне ничего не позволяет делать ни установить ни удалить
<philipp_> это как?
<Mintyai> ты перезагружал систему ?
<Mintyai> сегодня
<philipp_> да
<philipp_> несколько раз
<Mintyai> ща крну схожу курить хочу и придумаю
<Mintyai> зайди в домашнюю папку
<philipp_> так
<Mintyai> правой клавишой у тебя в менюшке есть показ скрытых файлов ?
<Mintyai> там в папке нажми правой клавишей у тебя в меню есть сделать скрытые файлы видимыми
<Mintyai> ?
<philipp_> да есть
<Mintyai> сделалй
<philipp_> сделал
<Mintyai> сделай
<Mintyai> поищи от унрара
<Mintyai> что то
<Mintyai> только там окуратно
<Mintyai> не вздумай все удалять
<Mintyai> надо точно найти унраровское
<tagezi> а конфиг то пользовательский тут причем?
<Mintyai> я не про конфиг
<Mintyai> а про либо фал либо каталог
<tagezi> у пользователя в папке только пользователские конфиги лежат
<Mintyai> нет
<tagezi> с каких это пор?
<Mintyai> у меня каталоги были
<Mintyai> и конфиги и каталоги
<Mintyai> тоже
<tagezi> вкаталогах теже конфиги
<tagezi> там нет программ или чегото ещё
<philipp_> не понял что найти должен?
<BRodriguez> допустим, там локальные конфиги для унрара. и что?
<Mintyai> я темы например устанавливал там не только конфиги
<tagezi> или в минте теперь по другому?
<Mintyai> да
<Mintyai> немного
<tagezi> потрясающе.. вообще испоганили систему
<Mintyai> найди есть что то от унрара ?
<Mintyai> ксенамон минт был там так в этой что у меня сейчас нет такого
<Mintyai> тут у меня как ты говоришь
<Mintyai> а там было я тоже удивился
<Mintyai> небольшие каталоги
<philipp_> unrar победил я
<Mintyai> в основном от тем и сторонних программ не из репы
<Mintyai> philipp нашел ?
<tagezi> philipp_: раскажи человеку как победил его
<philipp_> нет не нашел
<philipp_> сек
<Mintyai> ну и как победил ?
<tagezi> а то он и в следующий раз будет конфиги пользовательские искать
<Mintyai> <tagezi не небуду )
<Mintyai> это крайний случай
<Mintyai> да и то
<Mintyai> бред
<tagezi> это бессмысленно
<tagezi> только мозг выносишь челу, который и так в системе не шарит
<philipp_> dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq unrar - вот так
<Mintyai> ну нормально
<Mintyai> нет почему выношу я просто предположил что может каталог скрытый сесть
<philipp_> теперь как panic победить?
<Mintyai> раз не вкакую не берет система и даже тупо не видит
<tagezi> и чо? ну удалил он настройку рара? и что дальше? конфигурация на уровне системы от этого никуда не делась
<Mintyai> это понятн
<Mintyai> на счет паника это у тебя с бутом проблема
<Mintyai> загрузчик косой пошел
<tagezi> да диск скорее всего у него накрывается, а не загрусчик
<philipp_> и как его...?
<Mintyai> <tagezi  ну тут или диск или бут естественно если диск то и бута не видать
<philipp_> как диск проверить?
<Mintyai> не знаю как
<tagezi> что бы на 100% быть увереным нужно физический доступ к машине
<Mintyai> у меня один вон валяется чет в один прекрасный момент система стала ели ели грузится тогда винда еще думал кстати на нее что она накрылась
<Mintyai> потом думаю дай переустановлю
<BRodriguez> fsck /dev/диск, без монтирования
<Mintyai> но не тут то было
<Mintyai> диск с корчился
<tagezi> у него lvm какое буз монтирования? как он вообще загрузится если у него система клякнулась?
<BRodriguez> в ливсд
<tagezi> угу, телепортами
<Mintyai> понял
<tagezi> черт, откуда вы повылазили то со своими то советами.. )
<tagezi> philipp_: ты на форум отписал?
<Mintyai> кстати я чет вспомнил. вроде бы раньше небыло унрара в репе лет так два назад ?
<tagezi> свободный был
<tagezi> в 10 небыло его.. с 12 вроде и несвободный был
<Mintyai> понятно
<philipp_> нет не писал
<Mintyai> <tagezi как тебе в голову пришла идея не особо разбираясь ядро ставить да еще и удаленно ?
<tagezi> Mintyai: может тебе спать пора?
<tagezi> philipp_: я тебе вроде ещё в обед сказал, сходи отпиши.. подробно как можешь, уже бы отвен наверное имел
<Mintyai> ох
<Mintyai> извиняй
<Mintyai> спутал с филипычем
<Mintyai> <philipp  я тебе писал филипыч как тебе в голову пришла идея не особо разбираясь ядро ставить да еще и удаленно
<tagezi> philipp_: сейчас все кто соображает в лвм снова спят
<philipp_> да там разбираться надо куда что писать. и регсирироваться
<tagezi> Mintyai: интересно, а как ты представляешь себе жизнь без обновлений?
<Mintyai> <tagezi а кто спорит ?
<tagezi> ты? задаёшь глупый вопрос
<Mintyai> просто надо либо знать что делать либо попросить кого то
<tagezi> угу, чтобы они порекомендовали удалить конфиги в домашней папке )
<Mintyai> правильно когда все лукаво замазано то можно полукавствовать
<Mintyai> <tagezi ты один живешь ?
<Mintyai> жена есть ?
<Mintyai> да и причем тут домашняя папка если тма длилась больше 2 часов что только тут не выдвигали
<Mintyai> *тема
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-08
<red_shuhardt> почему Arch считается дистрибутивом для школьников? Почему, в основном, к нему относятся не серьезно?
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: это кто так считает?
<red_shuhardt> tagezi: да как то на лоре, много веток холивара, и часто встречается определение такое против арча.
<r1za4> доброй ночи)
<tagezi> нашёл чего читать.. там половина народа из винды не вылазит... они оценивают качество интервейса програм по наличию ленточного интерфейса меню =))
<tagezi> lj,hjq
<tagezi> доброй
<tagezi> короче.. лор - страна троляндия )
<red_shuhardt> ))
<red_shuhardt> блин, у меня вконтакт, гугл, яндекс, шрифты кракозяблами отображает. Кодировки пробовал менять - не помогает. В чем дело может быть. Только что всё работало. (firefox)
<red_shuhardt> именно русский текст. Англицкий корректно отображает.
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: может это не крокозябры а ШГ?
<red_shuhardt> ШГ?
<tagezi> =)
<red_shuhardt> Это что?
<tagezi> http://lurkmore.to/%D0%A8%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%84%D1%82%D1%8B_%E2%80%94_%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%BE
<red_shuhardt> Да ну, не без этого )) но ведь работало хоть как то, и вдруг совсем никак не работает.
<red_shuhardt> На лурке, кстати, корректно отображает ))
<r1za4> Это новый стандарт UTF8
<tagezi> не, это кривые руки и шаловливые пальцы
<tagezi> наверное что-то настраивал и поехало всё
<r1za4> :)
<red_shuhardt> мдя, давно браузер не перезапускал, даже не сориентируешься, в какой именно момент случилось.
<r1za4> F12, не?
<red_shuhardt> Инспектор? Зачем он?
<tagezi> wget <- сколько лет радуюсь не могу нарабоваться )
<tagezi> в броузере 100 журналов пол ночи качать.. им же - поставил и пошёл чай пить ))
<r1za4> чет и у меня браузер дрозда давать стал, не слушается команд!
<tagezi> lynks?
<red_shuhardt> dwb!!!
<r1za4> tagezi: у тебя какая система 32 или 64?
<red_shuhardt> хм, на хроме та же проблема.
<tagezi> 32
<tagezi> значит гдето в системе копался
<tagezi> дай скрин чуда )
<r1za4> tagezi: ты docker знаком?
<tagezi> не.. зачем он мне?
<r1za4> tagezi: просто спросил)
<tagezi> как-то хотел осилить, потом подумал что всёравно забуду и когда нужно будет заново всё изучать... и забил )
<red_shuhardt> tagezi: http://i48.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0508/7f/ca3d782449e4273e8679ddaf43033b7f.png
<r1za4> tagezi: все ровно придет время, когда прийдется это сделать)
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: у тебя автоматически кодировка определяется?
<red_shuhardt> да. И в ручную менять побовал. Изменяются лишь разновидности кракозяблов.
<red_shuhardt> В системе во всех местах всё нормально. Попробую перезагрузиться.
<red_shuhardt> афк.
<red_shuhardt> перезагрузился, шрифты стали нормальными. Теперь я до крайности заинтригован, что же это было!
<tagezi> ктонить знает журналы нормальные, можно на английском.. желательно в свободной лицензии или халявные.. лучше про линух, математику или экономику =)
<tagezi> можно по железкам
<r1za4> <red_shuhardt> это вирусы)
<r1za4> <red_shuhardt> ты вон по каким страшным сайтам ходишь) он 100 в гору погружают через 0day всякую нечесть, а потом кодировка выходит из строя
<r1za4> tagezi: напиши мне в приват
<red_shuhardt> r1za4: вот жы я и думаю, нафига вирус устанавливал? Пойду, удалю браузер! )))
<Aldebaran> http://i.imgur.com/f8jo0ER.png
<tagezi> Aldebaran: обшибся каналом?
<Aldebaran> почему?
<Aldebaran> вроде етот канал
<tagezi> тогда заканчивай пошлости сюда кидать
<Aldebaran> почему пошлость?
<tagezi> *рукалицо
<Aldebaran> не... ну почему?
<Aldebaran> ответь плиз
<Aldebaran> раз уж начал
<Aldebaran> у меня то же юбунта
<Aldebaran> имею права!
<tagezi> Aldebaran: ты правила читал?
<r1za4> только Ubuntu :)
<Aldebaran> http://i.imgur.com/lWiD81K.png
<Aldebaran> где написано что не юбунту?
<tagezi> Aldebaran: эм.. а какое отношение твой скрин имеет к убунте? в чем вопрос?
<Aldebaran> без вопросов
<Aldebaran> просто скрин
<tagezi> чото прям все притихли
<r1za4> я занят)
<red_shuhardt> tagezi: повтори, ты на каком сейчас дистрибутиве сидишь?
<red_shuhardt> Арч ставил? Если да, то долго ли пользовался? И как впечатления? Как охарактеризовать можешь?
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: не, я на кубунту сижу восновном, остальное для тестов ставлю.. чтобы проги тестировать
<tagezi> мне влом заморачиваться
<tagezi> так вообще приятная штука вроде.. со своими примбамбасами, но сносная
<tagezi> единственное, там иногда с зависимостями нужно разруливать не по детски )
<red_shuhardt> Да я смотрю, как только в дебри уходишь, всё к арчу сводится. Вот, например, классный браузер dwb, но флэш поддерживает только сборка под арч. Вот i3wm большинство модулей собрано только под арч. Мелочи и прибамбасы в основном под арчем имеются.
<red_shuhardt> Софт, насколько я понял, обновляют быстрее в репах аур.
<tagezi> ну, он же ролинг
<red_shuhardt> а, там вообще стэйбла нету?
<tagezi> там типа всегда свежак.. но иногда вбросы делают вообще нетестируя никак
<tagezi> он ролинг, какой там стебл?
<tagezi> там даже не стейбла нет ))
<tagezi> он один на всех
<red_shuhardt> Ага, ясненько. Вобщем, надо отпробывать, а там, глядишь, может и обжиться получится.
<tagezi> пробуй, кто против? для того и наражали 100500 дистров, чтобы можно было свой найти
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: хотя я думаю тебе на генту нужно
<tagezi> сначала поломает чуток, потом всех тролить будешь )
<tagezi> у тебя какая машина?
<red_shuhardt> У мну Pentium(R) Dual-Core E5200 2.50GHz / GeForce GTX 650 / 4 Gb ram
<red_shuhardt> 8 лет машине )))
<tagezi> ну, за пару дней соберёшь систему )
<red_shuhardt> ))))))))))))))
<tagezi> хотя.. если не наворачивать, то я думаю за пол дня справишься спокойно
<tagezi> хотя ЛО на 4 ядрах компилится 6 часов.. но ядро можно и за час скомпилить, зависит от задач
<red_shuhardt> не, я бы взялся за это дело, если бы кодить умел. А так, просто тупо собирать из исходников, ничего не меняя - смысла не вижу.
<tagezi> хе
<tagezi> гента это свобода.. ты сам себе хозяин...
<tagezi> собрал apt и дальше как в убунте ))
<tagezi> а вот в убунте так не получится
<red_shuhardt> да да да, свобода!.. знаем мы эту свободу, - сначала, вроде независимость, а как разберёшься что к чему - раб системы. Зато, своей собственной!  )))
<tagezi> ну, за всё платить нужно
<tagezi> либо тормажнутая не вмеру раздутая глюкавая убунта, либо система которая помещается целиком в память калькулятора
<red_shuhardt> во блин, рассвело уже! Ну здравствуй утро!
<r1za4> tagezi: а арч  разве не свобода?)
<red_shuhardt> присоединяюсь к вопросу
<tagezi> не знаю.. для меня все линухи по большому счету одно и тоже.. мамбу только не люблю.. тормозит уж слишком
<tagezi> ну и да.. арч не позволяет иметь 28 версий пакетов одновременно
<tagezi> а вот гента :)
<tagezi> хотя монстро строение - это отдельная тема и для исбранных
<red_shuhardt> как сделать вывод часов в терминале? команда, что бы время показала?
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=41804
<tagezi> время, всмысле текущее?
<red_shuhardt> ага
<red_shuhardt> в нете нарыл:
<red_shuhardt> watch -t -n1 "date +%T|figlet"
<red_shuhardt> Но не работает.
<tagezi> date
<red_shuhardt> аллилуйя! Спасибо!
<r1za4> ей также можно задвать точное время и дату)
<tagezi> ман почитай, он интересен
<red_shuhardt> Всё, мне от линукса больше ничего не надо! ))))
<tagezi> кстати, календарик cal
<tagezi> это команда )))
<red_shuhardt> Вот каллендарик я знал, а тут вдруг временем озаботился.
<tagezi> кстати, этими командами можно хоть из джавы рулить.. они вообще крутые очень.. так что .. читай маны )
<tagezi> кстати, cal это единственно нормальный календарь в линухе.. он единственный нормально считает смещения дат по регионам.. это конечно не часто нужно, но лично меня радует
<tagezi> !test
<lector> failed!
<red_shuhardt> !test
<lector> failed!
<red_shuhardt> что с ним?
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: с кем?
<red_shuhardt> с лектором, что именно ему не удаётся?
<red_shuhardt> Чего он "failed" кричит?
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: команда !test просит бота показать видит ли он тебя на канале.. там несколько ответов, но факт, если он тебе что-то ответил, значит тебя видят
<red_shuhardt> а, это шутка или всё таки имеет какой то смысл?
<tagezi> не, только то что тебя видно
<red_shuhardt> понятно. Логично )
<r1za4> !ping
<lector> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<r1za4> !info
<r1za4> !ping -c 1 ya.ru
<lector> Factoid 'ping -c 1 ya.ru' not found
<r1za4> :)
<tagezi> r1za4: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154818.0
<tagezi> балуй в привате тлько
<r1za4> tagezi: это то о чем я думаю?)
<tagezi> это команды бота для помощи
<tagezi> но я не думаю что они все до сих пор рабочие
<red_shuhardt> !Caps жаль это не везде работает!
<lector> red_shuhardt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tagezi> andrex когда востанавливал бота, мог не всё туда запихать обратно
<r1za4> tagezi: спасибо)
<tagezi> так, ладно.. поспать нужно.. а то соднце уже встало
<red_shuhardt> !fail
<lector> мы не знаем ответ на твой вопрос. 1-0 в пользу телезрителей
<tagezi> так что всем ночи
<red_shuhardt> ))) класс!
<red_shuhardt> tagezi: Цветных снов!
<tagezi> сяп
<r1za4> !bash
<lector> Командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/ofkLB а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<UNIm95> andrex:  А чего ChanServ сидит бз опа?
<UNIm95> без*
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: https://plus.google.com/104989605614763782081/posts/BnPVQf7VTcF
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Уже же день
<tagezi> ты про альт справшивал как-то. вот он в курсе всего
<tagezi> UNIm95: я только встал.. так что у меня утро )
<Mintyai>  в 2303 году 8 мая тоже будет в пятницу, но не будет нас
<tagezi> UNIm95: а из чего перемычку на плату сделать? ну не паяя только, как напаять я представляю. хотельбы просто поэксперементировать и снять
<UNIm95> tagezi: Джампер?
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://fotki.ykt.ru/albums/userpics/15650/006_jumper1.jpg
<UNIm95> tagezi: или там нет штырьков?
<tagezi> UNIm95: не, там дырки
<UNIm95> tagezi: в какой порт тебе нужна перемычка?
<tagezi> UNIm95: там не порт, там просто оверстия
<UNIm95> tagezi: А за что они отвечают?
<SergeyIT> скрепку вставь
<tagezi> ну, одна за переключения питания с штыря на микроюсб, а вторая приоритетную загрузку между минисд и еммс
<tagezi> SergeyIT: о_О а коротить не будет?
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: там слишком близко микруха висит
<UNIm95> tagezi:  есть такие штуки как макетная плата. К ним есть набор проводников.
<SergeyIT> мешает - удалить
<tagezi> http://dn.odroid.com/homebackup/201412042046401584.jpg
<UNIm95> Они штыревые
<tagezi> вот с верху "дырки" )
<UNIm95> SergeyIT:  Не зотел бы у тебя лечить головную боль.
<tagezi> UNIm95: эм.. а изображение прислать?
<tagezi> ааа.. я понял про что ты
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://program-pay.ru/image/data/arduino/MB-102/ProgramPAY--MB-102.jpg
<UNIm95> провоба справа
<UNIm95> провода*
<UNIm95> Или скрепкой. Но я бы не рисковал из-за микрухи под boot selector
<tagezi> я вот думаю, может заказать себе ардуно с набором для робототехники, стоит вроде не дорого и там навалом всего )) и кнопочек и проводков =)
<tagezi> ну я тоже хотел сначала прокок потолще запихать.. но как-то страшно )
<UNIm95> Можешь попробовать с обратной стороны.
<UNIm95> Может и не закоротишь(случайно)
<tagezi> не, пробовать не буду, страшно.. да и не горит
<tagezi> andrex_: nsr
<tagezi> тык
<andrex_> tagezi: сам такой
<tagezi> andrex_: чоит ты так?
<andrex_> норм
<tagezi> andrex_: а чо лектор не оп?
<andrex_> а он на сервисах не прописан
<andrex_> tagezi: теперь ваша душенька довольна?
<tagezi> andrex_: пни артуса, у него вроде логин-пароль от убунтухелпера был
<andrex_> нету
<tagezi> эм.. ну ладно, мож я путаю
<andrex_> у ская был он позабывал все нафиг
<tagezi> Он сктати опять топоры точит?
<andrex_> фз видел его месяца полтора
<tagezi> да скай нас вообще забыл напроч
<andrex_> назад
<andrex> переборщил чагото
<andrex> tagezi: я его бота, воткнул чтоб энциклопедия была, а так ему опка нафиг ненужна, а если не вернется бунтухелп то придетсо этого допиливать)
<UNIm951> У кого есть возможность комментировать на хабре?
<UNIm951> tagezi:  Зацени: http://geektimes.ru/post/250134/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm951: "лагодаря использованию нового поколения процессора A13 от китайской компании Allwinner" A13 чуть свежей говна мамонта
<JohnDoe_71Rus> походу им некуда сливать чипы со склада. вот и клепают
<UNIm951> JohnDoe_71Rus:  Я из-за другого написал. Там сходу дают нормальный дистр с иксами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm951: ну так дело то в проце. http://linux-sunxi.org/Main_Page и одноименный канал тут на фриноде
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значит аллвинеры больше распространены чем то что у tagezi
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что то не заметил возможности флешки
<UNIm951> JohnDoe_71Rus: В смысле?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в смысле про что?
<UNIm951>  JohnDoe_71Rus: что то не заметил возможности флешки
<UNIm951> Ты это не в то окно написал?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в то, у этой крохи нет microSD слота
<JohnDoe_71Rus> только 4 гига нанд
<UNIm951> JohnDoe_71Rus:  Черт. А ты прав. Придется в корпус как-то usb-hub пихать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если только не вколхозить вместо нанд ридер. по схемотехнике наверно должно получиться. на аналогичном А10 кубибоард разводка на 2 варианта
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: UNIm951там можно наверное даже хаб для флешек прикрутить
<tagezi> только это всё фигня, гигагерц с 512 мегобайтами для современных иксов маловат..
<tagezi> по пальцам можно перечесть дистры которым это будет достаточно для комфортной работы
<tagezi> кстати,  LibreOffice на нём не пойдёт, в статье лажа
<tagezi> и кстати.. у ардуино открытая архитектура, так что можно самому клепать никрокомпы, причем платы для еммс тоже вроде открытые, такчто это будет скоросная машинка )
<r1za4> hi all
<tagezi> угу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: есть либра для armhf у дебиана в репах
<aleksei`> вечера
<tagezi> вечер
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: и тебе тогоже )
<Mintyai>  в каком каталоге находятся часы что трее да и вообще все эти модули треевские
<tagezi> Mintyai: может начать с того что ты скажешь какая у тебя система?
<Mintyai> <tagezi привет, минт у меня 17, но думаю нет разницы большой между убунту
<tagezi> Mintyai: думаешь это всё в одном месте у всех находится.. гном в одно пихает виджиты, кде в другое, на опенбоксе оно в третье встаёт
<Mintyai> <tagezi хочу цвет изминить у часов а то стандартых настройках у них нет изменение цвета
<tagezi> а минт мог это всё перепилить под своё криворукие
<tagezi> как это нет, пкм и меняй как хочешь
<Mintyai> <tagezi я тебя понял
<Mintyai> <tagezi нет там так не выйдет пкм я же написал нет такого параметра
<Mintyai> есть другие настройки формат итп но только не цвет
<Mintyai> вот ирешил найти файл и отредактировать
<Mintyai> xml
<tagezi> Mintyai: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0508/h_1431110386_6924716_4da0090993.png
<Mintyai> я так думаю
<tagezi> по пкм вызывается
<Mintyai> у меня не так
<tagezi> пкм -> настроить виджет цифровые цасы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: у тебя минт?
<tagezi> потому что Минт = БалгенОс
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: нет )
<tagezi> но он считает что нет разницы
<Mintyai> <tagezi да емае я легкую версию поставил раньше ксенамон была там все блы а тут нет нихера все по минимум
<Mintyai> <tagezi разницы в размещение каталогов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Mintyai: тебе цвет текста часов нада? поменяй цвет текста в панели задач
<tagezi> фламатером закрасить )
<Mintyai> да цвет текста но в панели тоже нет в том то и дело
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в принципе разницы действительно нет. все юзерские настройки лежат в хоме
<Mintyai> вот именно задать цвет нет вообще настройки
<Mintyai> http://sg.uploads.ru/oqxb3.png
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: есть между ними разница.. вопервых они свои допилы делают, и в первую очередь виджиты свои пилят
<tagezi> и где настойки его виджита, я например не могу догадаться не погуглив
<Mintyai> а вот сама панель http://sg.uploads.ru/czCMs.png
<tagezi> а он ни системы не сказал, ни ДЕ, ни виджета который прикрутил
<Mintyai> все урезано
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ему не настройки а дефолтный код править надо. или тему
<Mintyai> да
<Mintyai> linuxmint-17.1-xfce-64bit
<JohnDoe_71Rus> минт разве с крысой?
<Mintyai> это облегченка
<Mintyai> я написал же
<Mintyai> надо наерное опять на хсенуху переходить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну lxde тоже легкое. а может и голая коробка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Mintyai: предполагаю. xfce clock panel applet/indicator ищи такой пакет и ковыряй исходники
<Mintyai> ща пороюсь
<Mintyai> кстати mint - xfce вылетаый linuxlite разницы нет, разница в назавнии
<Mintyai>  linuxlite я про перо
<Mintyai> убунту урезаная до немогу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все гораздо проще
<tagezi> не вижу про часы.. наверное действительно настраивают темами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.google.ru/search?q=xfce+clock+panel+applet%2Findicator&num=20&lr=lang_ru&sourceid=Mozilla-search&start=0&gws_rd=ssl#lr=lang_ru&newwindow=1&tbs=lr:lang_1ru&q=xfce4-panel+clock+font+color&spell=1
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прям первый результат
<Mintyai> да
<Mintyai> действительно просто, спасибо
<tagezi> =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в lxde не работает
<tagezi> ласточка это опенбокс с надстройками
<Mintyai> ну неужели нельзя параметр сделать редактор цвета, ведь обою меня сливается же всё
<tagezi> они разные даже по своему содержанию
<tagezi> сделай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Mintyai: в той теме последний ответ, орандж клок
<tagezi> кто тебе мешает, исходники открыты
<Mintyai> Серега дал сделаю
<Mintyai> незнал где там
<Mintyai> но я не про это
<Mintyai> а про то что параметр простой могли бы сделать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из раздела "украшалок" приоритет "как нить потом прикрутим"
<tagezi> есть целый сайт с украшалками для крысы
<Mintyai> зачем мне украшения всякие просто цвет изменить это мелоч
<Mintyai> мне больше ничего ненадо
<Mintyai> просто при смене оби если темная то сливается
<tagezi> http://xfce-look.org/
<Mintyai> если тема темная , не дописал
<Mintyai> а так мне все эти плшечки красатульки не нужны я бы тогда и с ксенухи не слез там все есть и все настраивается
<tagezi> кстати, очень классные штуки делают коньками
<Mintyai> я вкурсе
<Mintyai> <JohnDoe_71Rus ой извини я тебя с Серегой перепутал и назвал тебя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Mintyai: ну так они и прикрутили, настройкой. зная код можно дописать цвет. а гуёвую крутилку как нибудь.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот в lxde этот код не обрабатывается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не дописали парсер
<Mintyai> понятно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ты не практикуешь ядра из ubuntu mainline?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: эм.. незнаю что это.. наверное, значит нет )
<tagezi> я не любитель мутантов
<tagezi> хотя иногда приходится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ на 10.04 у меня крайняя была 3.04
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: у меня сейчас 3.16.0-37-generic
<Mintyai> <JohnDoe_71Rus я 4.1 поставил норм все
<Mintyai> все как часики
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: я на 14.04 и сейчас стоит 3.13.0-39 но 19 в обновах висит
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: это как у тебя получилось?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Mintyai: а 4-ке чего то поломали. потому и апдейт быстро выкатили
<tagezi> у меня системе 2 дня, ни одного дополнительного репа нет, всё по апдейт и дис-апдейт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ну поставил и ядро не обновлял сознательно. из mainline хотел взять
<tagezi> ааа.. не, я раз в неделю дист-апдейт делаю
<Mintyai> <JohnDoe_71Rus  с видюхой несовместимость была с джефорс, сейчас уже нет проблем
<Mintyai> в апреле еще была проблема они допилили
<tagezi> да ну. развлекаться с новыми ядрами, себе дороже
<Mintyai> там что хорошо сделано я ядро ставлю старое не удаляю и есть возможность выбора между ядрами при загрузке
<tagezi> это хорошо когда система для развлекухи, а когда работать нужно это всё может боком встать гденить
<Mintyai> если все чики дрики то можно и старое удалить
<Mintyai> <tagez неспорю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бб
<tagezi> бб
<Mintyai> <JohnDoe_71Rus пока
<Sergey_IT>  UNIm95, вечера, голова не болит?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Вечера. Нет.
<tagezi> Онде учился а не сдачу сессии празновал )
<UNIm95> Сессия в июле
<tagezi> а сейчас что ты учишь?
<UNIm95> Стохастика, +бакалаврская +мелочевка по пунктам
<tagezi> стохастика? а зачем она тебе? тыже информатик, типа админ с расширеным пониманием
<UNIm95> Это обязательный предмет =(
<UNIm95> я его не выдирал =(
<UNIm95> выбирал*
<tagezi> у вас же наверное там интерфейс программы только проходят, саму математическую статистику только по вершкам.. не понимаю
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты журналы по робототехнике знаешь?
<UNIm95> нет
<UNIm95> tagezi: я учу нормальную информатику
<tagezi> UNIm95: нормальную это не прикладную?
<UNIm95> К, сожалению, да
<tagezi> ну, значит у вас должен быть курс теории информации - это интересно
<tagezi> если в математике понимаешь
<UNIm95> tagezi:  дай английское название
<tagezi> Information theory
<UNIm95> Нет такого
<tagezi> 'v
<tagezi> эм.. жаль
<tagezi> а у тебя есть список предметов в открытом доступе?
<UNIm95> Никапли.
<UNIm95> Тут столько муры
<tagezi> ну, покупай (качай) сам интересные учебники и учись
<UNIm95> Сейчас ссылку кину
<UNIm95> Мне не так наука и интерестна. Мне решать прикладные задачи нравитья
<tagezi> я так и поступаю.. если только по программе учиться, то получается ниачёмваеще..
<tagezi> многие прикладные задачи решать проще и интереснее когда теорию хорошо знаешь, причем смежную в том числе
<UNIm95> tagezi:  http://fmi.uni-muenster.de/system/files/Ersti-Info%202012.pdf
<UNIm95> стр32
<UNIm95> И самое весёлое.
<UNIm95> В конечную отметку не учитывается Практикум по написанию проги
<tagezi> социальная психология?
<tagezi> скажы ещё раз, на кого ты учишься? у тебя философии и психологии больше чем.. а оно вообще есть?
<tagezi> ааа, не туда смотрю.. )
<Sergey_IT> политиков готовят
<Sergey_IT> счастливые, учатся... а тут работай (
<tagezi> UNIm95: мдя.. у меня и то больше всего
<Sergey_IT>  макалавр...  багистр... а дальше?
<tagezi> UNIm95: а зачем тебе эта корочка? у тебя же вышка уже есть
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: пэашдун
<Sergey_IT> "без бумажки ты букашка, а с бамажкой - человек"
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да у него все эти предметы в Минске были
<tagezi> он мог на магистра идти спокойно
<tagezi> у него одной математики на эти 127 кредитов бы набралось
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а ты доктор?
<Sergey_IT> кандидат
<tagezi> тоже решил не защищаться? )
<Sergey_IT> 90-е подвели, выживать надо было
<Sergey_IT> 8 лет программерствовал
<tagezi> у меня знакомая геолог кандидат, даже преподаёт, я её когда спросил, она на меня как на психа посмотрела, сказала что там столько гемора, что ну его
<Sergey_IT> у нас не много, если работы есть, но многие не защищаются
<Sergey_IT> а один перед пенсией кандидатскую написал, а через год - докторскую.
<UNIm95> tagezi: нету вышки. Ушел на 5-м курса
<UNIm95> курсе*
<UNIm95> + я учился на радиотехника. Работал админом.
<tagezi> ааа
<tagezi> UNIm95: vjb cj,jktpyjdfybz
<tagezi> мои соболезнования
<UNIm95> Сейчас смесь админа, разработчика, и data scientist
<UNIm95> + студент
<UNIm95> tagezi:  чего соболезнования?
<tagezi> мне не нравиться одним и темже заниматься, я устаю быстро
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну 5 лет отучился, предметов 2 раза больше сдал, и тут седеть опять
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, а чего недоучился?
<Sergey_IT> оставалосьто всего ничего
<tagezi> выживать пришлось наверное
<UNIm95> Если из Беларуси поступаешь в германию надо 2 курса в наших вузах отходить. Но срок конца второго курса был позже подачи документов.
<UNIm95> на 3-ем курсе, как полный идиот, не дослал одну бумагу.
<UNIm95> Пришлось на 4-м курсе повторить.
<UNIm95> В результате на начало пятого курса мне пришлось переехать.
<UNIm95> + РБ при учебе на бюджете надо 2 реальных года отработки
<UNIm95> Причем во время отработки тебя забирают в армию.
<tagezi> охренеть
<Sergey_IT> круто
<UNIm95> Результат 8 лет после школы а у тебя нет нормально работы
<tagezi> во батька всех построил
<UNIm95> Может как 28 стукнет добью на заочке дома учебу.
<UNIm95> А модет инет.
<UNIm95> может*
<tagezi> мне бы успеть, а то наши депутаты тоже хотят заморочится с отработкой
<Sergey_IT> хотя  я 8 учился - техникум - институт
<UNIm95> В финке? или России?
<tagezi> в россии
<UNIm95> Так у вас это уже есть.
<UNIm95> Только не обязательное
<Sergey_IT> разве?
<tagezi> эм..
<tagezi> не, обязательного нет, только для военных училишь.. остальные хоть траву коси
<Sergey_IT> ичто страшного... я на отработке так и работаю
<tagezi> угу, мне бы отработку в финляндии )
<UNIm95> Погуглите пожалуйста сами. У меня про отработку в РБ гуглится.
<tagezi> а потом я за свои бабки учусь, государство нифига не платит..
<Sergey_IT> в наше время все отрабатывали
<UNIm95> Проблема в том что тебя могут в какие-то е...ня отправить на отработку вышки.
<UNIm95> И пофиг что ты можешь с 3-го курса где-нибудь работать.
<Sergey_IT> у меня друг в Е-бурге так и остался
<UNIm95> Так как часто работаешь не по специальности
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  если говорить про Беларусь у радиотехников есть ад под названием  НПО Радар под Оршей. Там зарплата ~100$ без вычетов налогов
<Sergey_IT> ты женат?
<UNIm95> То есть как молодой специалист ты на руки получаешь в течении 2-ух лет 70 баксов
<UNIm95> Нет
<UNIm95> И вряд ли буду
<Sergey_IT> тогда проще
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: что такое Crossbar Nanocomputers?
<Sergey_IT> у нас в гос конторах оклабы тоже низкие - но есть проекты, по которым премиальные большие - народ так и живет
<Sergey_IT> не знаю таких - я же физик
<UNIm95> Шанс нормально распределиться в РБ хренов.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: это заглавие статьи из журнала по физике )
<UNIm95> Только из-за работы на ТВ я не особо парился.
<tagezi> я потому и спросил
<UNIm95> + меня уже тогда в ЭПАМ брали(что-то вроде Белорусского мелкософта)
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: здесь я не в теме, хотя делали нанопровода еще в 90-м, но в GaAs
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ясно.. я просто не знаю как привязать слово перекладина к компьютеру.. но по картинкам вроде это какая-то связующая часть между элементами... потом почитаю
<Sergey_IT> там компутер сбоку где-то, главное - логический элемент
<tagezi> кстати.. по роботам вроде не плохой журнал Servo magazine
<tagezi> там жаде платы разводить учат )
<UNIm95> tagezi: Провод?
<tagezi> интересно, их сейчас ктонить из любителей травит или уже все забили?
<UNIm95> Травят, лутом.
<tagezi> UNIm95: провод это про Crossbar?
<Sergey_IT> любители есть, на ixbt можно глянуть
<UNIm95>  tagezi: дай полное предложение
<tagezi> не, там показаны уровни нанокристала, и связующие перемычки между ними.. читать нужно так не понять
<UNIm95> кинь скрин
<tagezi> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0508/h_1431121091_5897842_0beeee1140.png
<UNIm95> tagezi:  crossbar architecture= крестовая архитектура
<UNIm95> Так и переведут. Или перекресточная.
<tagezi> ну да, и наверное имеется ввиду связь в оба конца
<tagezi> ладно, потом почитаю, разбирусь
<Sergey_IT> типа ячейки памяти на скрещенных нанопроволоках
<tagezi> всё равно, пока не придумаю сверхпроводимость при комнатных температурах, всё это нано так себе
<Sergey_IT> http://www.electronics.ru/journal/article/149
<Sergey_IT> пока идет поиск наиболее технологичного решения... и для сверхпроводников тоже наноуровень нужен будет
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо.. кажись это перевод с добавлением формулок )
<tagezi> не, не первод..
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо
<Sergey_IT> это заметки о науке
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, я нормальную физику не потяну, наверное. У меня даже базовая она на посредственном уровне
<tagezi> так что мой удел научнопопулярные статьи по физике )
<Sergey_IT> обзор - http://www.sci-journal.ru/articles/2011/029.pdf
<Sergey_IT> сейчас в физике столько направлений, что не сразу поймешь о чем речь, а разобраться - это иногда с азов начинать надо
<tagezi> классная статья, я вроде даже всё понимаю
<tagezi> потом прочту нормально
<tagezi> только как насмешка выглядит " Электронный научный журнал «ИССЛЕДОВАНО В РОССИИ», а в стате обзор зарубежных статей =)
<Mintyai> так ведь зарубежные статьи в России исследовали )
<Sergey_IT> название значения не имеет - важно содержание
<Sergey_IT> наука границ не имеет
<Sergey_IT> мой сокурсник в японии чем то подобным занимается (лет 20 уже)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да я не против отсутствия границ.. я вообще не понимаю разделения на ваших и наших ученых
<tagezi> но с точки зрения псевдо патриатических движений это выглядит смешно
<Sergey_IT> я не заморачиваюсь )
<tagezi> кстати, по отзывам журнала Linux For You в 2009 году Arch получил очень высокую оценку
<tagezi> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0508/h_1431125430_8810604_9a130cffdb.png
<tagezi> даже как-то не ожидал ... думал тогда уже все убунту нахваливали
<Sergey_IT> я читал подобное тогда - у каждого дистра есть своя ниша, иначе погибает
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-09
<Aldebaran> УРАААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<red_shuhardt1> Aldebaran: С Днём Победы!!
<Aldebaran> УРААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Aldebaran> Помогите с GPON http://pasteboard.co/jWIXMmR.png как посмотреть какая архитектура у проца и у системы??? нужно хотя бы mc и gcc туда поставить
<Offoffoff> Aldebaran: uname -a нет ли в /bin ?
<Aldebaran> не uname нету к сожелению
<Aldebaran> но есть cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Offoffoff> Aldebaran: у тебя коробка eltec?
<Offoffoff> eltex т.е.
<Aldebaran> ммм нет
<Aldebaran> не так называется
<Offoffoff> ух ты, у не не монополисты
<Aldebaran> лень вставить
<Aldebaran> но если так важно пойду посмотрю
<Aldebaran> идти? :)
<r1za4> <Aldebaran> привет, про скрипт inxi слышал?
<r1za4> <Aldebaran> apt-cache search inxi
<Aldebaran> нет не слышал
<Aldebaran> что это?
<r1za4> <Aldebaran> он отаброзит архитекуру
<r1za4> <Aldebaran> ставь из базы если есть
<Aldebaran> там нету apt
<Aldebaran> я хочу это исправить)
<r1za4> <Aldebaran> что за система?
<Aldebaran> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Aldebaran> я уже разобрался
<Aldebaran> busybox там
<Aldebaran> unix
<r1za4> есть более короткая команда lscpu
<Aldebaran> там нету наверное таких программ
<Aldebaran> это же кастрат канкретный
<r1za4> <Aldebaran> у тебя гигабитный интернет?)
<Aldebaran> у меня ... ну типа да железка поддерживает гигабит
<Aldebaran> а тариф оплачен 100 Мб
<Aldebaran> но у меня Вай-Фай и скорость 15 Мб всего :(
<Aldebaran> и ноут :(
<r1za4> модем ONT стоит?
<Aldebaran> шляпа у меня тута :(
<Aldebaran> ONT наверное
<Aldebaran> они его вроде так называют
<r1za4> Optical Network Terminal, интересная вещчица)
<Aldebaran> ну дя ,, меня то же радует
<Aldebaran> цифровой телефон , телевизор цифровой
<Aldebaran> подключили
<r1za4> у тебя наверное сетевуха не поддерживает такие объемы данных, хотя твой модем их может предостваить и провайдер соответственно
<Aldebaran> ну у меня Wi-Fi даже 54 не тянет
<Aldebaran> на линуксе
<Aldebaran> мож с драйвером что
<r1za4> так карта у тебя гигабитная?
<Aldebaran> думаю уже провод прокинуть
<Aldebaran> оплачено то сотня
<Aldebaran> нет конечно
<Aldebaran> у меня старенький ноут совсем
<r1za4> ну так)
<r1za4> купи ноут с гигабитной картой и будет тебе заявленная скорость
<Aldebaran> ну меня бы и сотка устроила , я за нее плачу
<r1za4> сколько в месяц за все выходит, если не секрет?
<Aldebaran> но это провод опять же
<Aldebaran> а у меня ноут
<Aldebaran> не хочется по кабелю подключать
<Aldebaran> бул бы Wi-Fi 54 хотя бы я бы и то радовался
<r1za4> ты почитай про технологию сперва)
<Aldebaran> 1000 рублей
<r1za4> норм)
<Aldebaran> это пакетом
<Aldebaran> там телевидение телефон городской , мобильный
<Aldebaran> инет
<Aldebaran> внешний ип
<Aldebaran> пакет кароче взял за 1к
<r1za4> телефон телевизор HD + интернет высокоскоростной - это нормально! нО сетевуха у тебя не катит
<r1za4> да да я знаю)
<Aldebaran> ну сетевуха под сотку нормальная
<Aldebaran> сетевушка непричем
<r1za4> ну что ты споришь?
<Aldebaran> я всеравно не собираюсь за 1000мб\с платить
<Aldebaran> мне не нужно такое
<Aldebaran> у меня сетевушка 100Мб\с
<Aldebaran> обычная
<Aldebaran> причем тут она
<r1za4> притом что GPON технология предоставляющая высокоскоростной интернет(гигабитный), не по медным проводам а по оптиковолоконным. Сигнал по такому какбелю проходит посредством светого, а не электрического импульса. Улавливаешь разницу?
<Aldebaran> 0_о
<Aldebaran> ёбнуца братуль
<r1za4> ?
<Aldebaran> я зажраный москаль
<Aldebaran> чем ты меня удевить хочешь?
<Aldebaran> :(
<Aldebaran> я знаю что такое оптоволокно
<r1za4> ты вообще должен радоваться что у тебя твой 100мбитка пердит на технологии - интернет аля из фильма терминатор)
<Aldebaran> я в тех поддержке Локальной Комп Сети еще лет 10 назад работал
<Aldebaran> когда совсем юнцом был
<Aldebaran> :(
<Aldebaran> а теперь я распиздяй
<Aldebaran> ну да это радут
<Aldebaran> опта до хаты и на халяву
<Aldebaran> МГТС сделал подарок мну
<Aldebaran> я рад
<r1za4> я только хотел назвать твою компанию))
<r1za4> московска городская телекоммуникационная сеть?
<r1za4> :-)
<r1za4> <Aldebaran> у тебя полностью ipv6?
<Aldebaran> неть
<Aldebaran> если я правильно улавливаю
<Aldebaran> ipv6 это вообще для локальных сетей придумали
<Aldebaran> расширяются так сказать
<Aldebaran> по логики то
<Aldebaran> у меня ipv4 всюду
<Aldebaran> пока
<Aldebaran> пока неотняли :(
<red_shuhardt> кто нибудь может сказать команду для запуска virtualbox?
<r1za4> <red_shuhardt> ты пошутил сейчас, да?
<red_shuhardt> r1za4: нет. А, всё, нашёл, оказывается с большой буквы писать надо было.
<r1za4> <red_shuhardt> а по значку чем хуже?
<red_shuhardt> а я выпилил панель запуска, пользуюсь dmenu - крайне удобно имхо. Но надо знать, что именно ищешь. Вот как в случае с виртуал боксом - начинаю набирать, по первым буквам dmenu должна была уже найти программу, но не находит. Оказывается надо было набирать с боÐ
<r1za4> <red_shuhardt> да не может такого быть, просто набираешь virt жмешь TAB, потом ENTR
<red_shuhardt> не, нифига. Возможно, это особенность дистрибутива ROSA, заметил, у них некоторые пакеты иначе пишутся.
<r1za4> может быть.
<r1za4> bb
<Aldebaran> http://live.russia.tv/index/index/channel_id/1
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не работает
<Aldebaran> у мну то же сломалась
<Aldebaran> хацкеры
<Aldebaran> :(
<Aldebaran> 1tv лежит то же
<Aldebaran> россии 1-2 пиздец
<Aldebaran> щас россия 24 гляну
<Aldebaran> то же не заводится
<Aldebaran> щас ченить найдем
<Aldebaran> не бесполезняк
<Aldebaran> у них все на одном хосте
<Aldebaran> всему пиздец :(
<Aldebaran> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE023IHaCyE
<Mintyai> С праздником всех
<Mintyai> Aldebaran слушай ты что матом кроешь, если ты свинья то о других так не считай
<UNIm95> Mintyai: В таком случае зовут операторов
<UNIm95> Они сразу всех успакаивают
<Mintyai> я не знаю как это делается
<Mintyai> парад смотрю
<Mintyai> хорошо сделано
<Mintyai> мне только не понравилось то что генералы на мерсах были, лучше бы на конях белых были как маршал Жуков
<Mintyai> ну если и не на конях так на наших зилах правительственных тех времен а не мерсы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Mintyai: это не мерсы, должны быть зилы
<tagezi> утра
<Mintyai> ураа
<Mintyai> Слава героям России, всечная слава, слава Богу что Россия живет
<Mintyai> *вечная
<tagezi> andrex: тык
<tagezi> странно..
<Mintyai> JohnDoe_71Rus кстати вчера допилил я всетаки конфиг панельный и + пришлось одну кроху качнуть с реп
<JohnDoe_71Rus> молодец
<Mintyai> тебе спасибо, так как там что ты ссылу на гугл вывел там ниже еще сайт был какраз на эту прогу
<Mintyai> редактор цвета текста
<Mintyai> крохотная
<Mintyai> причем она после добавления в меню настроки встаивается http://sh.uploads.ru/4XAnB.png
<Mintyai> минтяи могли бы и встроить по умолчанию
<tagezi> Mintyai: а на чем панель у крысы написана?
<Mintyai> tagezi стандартная только урезано всё
<Mintyai> ubutu
<Mintyai> все по минимум
<tagezi> Mintyai: я коворю язык какой? ) на каком языке панель писана?
<Mintyai> tagezi не вкурсе
<tagezi> Mintyai: ну, тогла учи Питон. В штатах его на уроках информатики преподают вместо нашего QBasic
<tagezi> будешь свои штуки ваять
<tagezi> и допиливать когда нужно.. я себе виджит для мультитрана сваял, чтобы не шастать к ним на сайт постоянно
<Mintyai> tagezi да, хорошо когда сам можешь лепить
<Mintyai> и интересно
<Mintyai> в кофиге я цвета менял вчера color:#
<Mintyai> такая разметка и в html
<Mintyai> дело в том что после настройки цвета текста на панели после перезагруза у меня на ярлыках рабочем столе под ними где текст появились как бы сказать рамки такие
<Mintyai> типа подсветки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gtk
<Mintyai> я уже все сделал
<Mintyai> в конфиге
<Mintyai> убрал
<Mintyai> эти рамки
<Mintyai> ща норм все
<Mintyai> http://sg.uploads.ru/Fx1hH.png
<Mintyai> у меня сечас так
<Mintyai> а раньше текст сливался на панеле
<Mintyai> если темная обоя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вырвиглазно в панели задач
<Mintyai> <JohnDoe_71Rus ) раньше вообще не в глазно было
<Mintyai> <JohnDoe_71Rus да и теперь есть возможность влубой момент пожеланию в люблой цвет сделать
<Mintyai> в любой*
<Mintyai> блин у меня солнечная сторона, ташкен
<Mintyai> и это еще не лето
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чем linux-image-3.19.7-031907-lowlatency от linux-image-3.19.7-031907-generic_ отличаются?
<Mintyai> там один из некоторых сервак яя один раз с дуру поставил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сервак? это ядро. специализация сервер/десктоп уровнем выше
<Mintyai> generic ну у меня
<Mintyai> lowlatency а это вроде для серваков
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для серваков -server было
<Mintyai> я непомню уже что я качнул ка то
<Mintyai> там три было lowlatency generic и сервак
<JohnDoe_71Rus> заценим 3.19.7
<Mintyai> ставить будешь ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уде
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ужe
<Mintyai> ок
<Mintyai> ну как
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 8 минут аптайма.  по твоему как?
<Mintyai> lowlatency низкая латентность, generic - общий базовый, я нарыл
<Mintyai> а ты ставил какое ядро lowlatency ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я знаю что генерик общее
<Mintyai> ты от сюда брал пакеты ? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Mintyai> https://www.kernel.org/ или тут ?
<UNIm95> Mintyai: у тебя ноут?
<Mintyai> UNIm95 ПК и ноут у жены
<UNIm95> Mintyai: lowlatency ядро у ноутов батарейку быстрее выжирает. Если ты не работаешь со звуком то оставляй себе генерик и не парься
<Mintyai> lector
<Mintyai> UNIm95 да у меня  генерик
<UNIm95> тогда и не парся по lowlatency
<Mintyai> UNIm95 я жене ливе сделал
<Mintyai> UNIm95 японял
<UNIm95> Что?
<Mintyai> жена с флешки на линуксе работает на ноуте
<Mintyai> зарядка на нем давно полетела и работает на прямую всегда от сети
<UNIm95> А почему на винчестер не записал?
<Mintyai> UNIm95 все не решит что ей надо винда или линукс
<Mintyai> я сделал ей минт с функцией сохранения
<Mintyai> изменений
<Mintyai> ливе у неё тработает шустро. в начале только минут 5 подожать после загрузки а потом всё можно работать все летает
<froover> Ребят, возможно ли средствами DE "Unity" то есть средствами ОС, запретить отображаться тому или иному "индикатору" приложения на панели. Индикатор приложения это такая штука типа трея. Просто в самом приложении нет штатной возможности отключения.
<Mintyai> что бы приложение работало но не отображалось в трее ?
<froover> да да
<froover> именно так
<froover> трей считаю не нужным, мне боковая панель заменяет его на все сто
<Mintyai> а приложение на авто запуске ?
<froover> нет
<froover> приложение sip клиент "Blink" http://icanblink.com
<froover> они добавили этот индикатор в последней версии похоже
<froover> раньше не было вроде бы
<froover> вообще мне интересует эта тема касательно любого приложения
<Mintyai> тут глянь там есть раздел настрока систем трей
<Mintyai> http://www.linuxrussia.com/2014/04/ubuntu-1404.html#glava8
<Mintyai> и его кофига
<Mintyai> есть примеры как отображать все, сообвецтвенно можно подумать как что то запретить отображать
<UNIm95> froover:  обычно это настраивается в самом приложении
<froover> UNIm95: Это может настраиваться в самом приложении, но далеко не каждое имеет такую настройку по крайней мере в интерфейсе программы. Разработчики считают, что отключение это фичи ни кому не нужно...
<Mintyai> <froove да, да я сталкивался с ограниченными возможнастями настороек
<Mintyai> всё решается
<UNIm95> froover: пришли все скрины настроек клиена
<froover> UNIm95: ок, сейчас сделаю. Я возможно что то пропустил, клент на английском языке
<Mintyai> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<Mintyai> Вместо all можно перечислить приложения, которые должны отображаться в трее
<Mintyai> <froover пробуй
<froover> Mintyai: Нет, это не то, это трей, а не индикаторы. Они выглядят одинаково, но ЭТО РАЗНЫЕ вещи. Да и трея уже очень давно НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ в UBUNTU
<polosatiy> Добрый день. Такая проблема. убунту гнум 14.04. Настройки дисплеев не сохраняются, то бишь после перезагрузки снова и монитор и телек активны. так же  при установке драйверов для АТИ после перезагрузки драйвер сбрасывается то тчто по муолч
<polosatiy> анию. нид хелп
<froover> Mintyai: Из за того что трей классический выпилили, некоторые приложения которые пишутся не ореинтируясь на Unity, не могут отображаться в трее
<UNIm95> froover:  от Mintyai одно из решений предложено.
<froover> UNIm95: Не правда, решения нет.
<UNIm95> froover: та хрень в которую сворачиваются приложения вверху справа называется трей
<UNIm95> который организован немного по-другом
<Mintyai> да
<UNIm95> чем мы привыкли
<froover> UNIm95: если её называть ТРЕЕМ, тогда точно запутаемся, о чём именно идёт речь.
<froover> уже запутались вы
<Mintyai> тогда повторись что тебе надо
<froover> в 2013 году классический трей был удалён
<UNIm95> polosatiy: Какая ат видюха?
<UNIm95> froover в современной убунте это и есть тре
<UNIm95> трей*
<polosatiy> UNIm95: R9 290
<UNIm95> polosatiy: ты дрова из настроек-драйверы устройств?
<froover> UNIm95: Настройка которую предложил в последний раз, не существует в современной убунте от слова СОВСЕМ. А приложение о котором идёт речь, реализовано иконку как вы говрите "ТРЕЯ", по новым правилам.  И данная КОМАНДА вообще ничего не сделает.
<Mintyai> polosatiy чем настраивал ?
<polosatiy> UNIm95: я пытался ставить через Допольниельные драйверы. как когда то в 12.04. тогда ставились. сейчас он активно возвращает галку ну опен сорс драйвер. скачивал АМД сайта run. запускал через sudo sh он генерил пакет потом его ставил. но после ребут
<polosatiy> а опять был активен опен сорс драйвер (тот что в окне доп драйверов)
<Mintyai> <froover верни класический вид
<froover> UNIm95: Если взять к примеру старую убунту например прошлый лтс выпуск 12.04 то там трей классический есть, но с помощью этой команды не возможно будет управлять иконкой трея именно этого приложения даже в том случае
<Mintyai> все можно вернуть
<UNIm95> polosatiy: как ты определяешь что запущен открытый драйвер?
<froover> Mintyai: ты до сих пор меня не понял. ТЫ сильно запутался, это печально. Я уже не знаю как пояснить...
<UNIm95> froover: вторая ссылка в гугле http://askubuntu.com/questions/508767/remove-icons-from-system-tray
<polosatiy> UNIm95: я нануглил как проверять 3д ускорение. плазма там.. что то. ну спираль цветная. когда драйвер вставал там были дикие значения ФПС. плюс в окне Доп драйверов галочка становилась на проприоритарный драйвер. а после ребут этот же тест пок
<polosatiy> азывал 20 ФПС видны лаги в тесте.  иконе галка напротив опен сорс драйвера
 * UNIm95 задолбался быть проксёй гугла
<Mintyai> <froover возможно
<Mintyai> froover но ты писал же что у тебя окружение Unity
<Mintyai> вроде
<froover> Mintyai: Ссылку которую ты прислал только об том, что надо, читаю...
<JohnDoe5> Mintyai: от убунту. на ванильное надо патчи накладывать и пересобирать
<polosatiy> UNIm95: то есть елси в окне Доп драйверов выбрать "Драйвер  для видеокарт AMD из fglrx (проприоритарное)" и нажать "применить" он сбарсывает галку на первую строку на опен сорс драйвер
<UNIm95> polosatiy: Удали все дрова на ати которые ты ставил.
<UNIm95> потом еще раз попробуй поставить из настроек
<Mintyai> UNIm95 он настраивает но профиль не сохраняет мне так кажется
<polosatiy> UNIm95: я пытался ставить по разному. все никак. я сейчас поставил чистую систему и обратился за помощью ) только апдейты поставил и клиент ИРЦ чтоб вопрос задать. и попытался через окно Доп драйверов поставить. не применяет и сбрасывает на о
<polosatiy> пен сор драйвер
<Mintyai> у меня что то ероглифы от polosatiy идут
<UNIm95> polosatiy: в источниках приложения все иконки стоят?
<UNIm95> галки*
<polosatiy> UNIm95: в первой вкладке (Програмное обеспечение Ubuntu) стоят все галки.
<UNIm95> polosatiy: ты либы 32-битные ставил?
<polosatiy> UNIm95: когда я ставил драйвер тот что скачал с АМД Сайта, он поругался на нехватающте пакеты. я их доставил. и потом дрйвер встал. а так просто, нет. не ставил.
<UNIm95> polosatiy:  http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80_%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%82_amd
<polosatiy> UNIm95: так же остается проблема в том, что просто настройки экранов не сохраняются. отключаю второй монитор (телек) после ребута - он опять активен.
<UNIm95> там ссылка на пакеты которые надо поставить
<froover> polosatiy: Уверен, что тебе нужен проприетарный видео драйвер?
<polosatiy> по этой схеме после установки из пунка Для 64 битный систем у меня гнум не стартует )
<polosatiy> froover: уверен. мне нужны некоторые игры
<polosatiy> UNIm95: я могу воспроизвести опять и записать что точно пишется. то есть при запуске идет список того что запускает (если ткнуть Esc при загрузке) и на строчке старта Гнум написано Fail. объясняю плохо но... как то так
<polosatiy> UNIm95: может ли быть проблема в том. что у меня /home На отдельном разделе? гуглил. где то проскакивало то, что мол нет прав и поэтому не хранятся настройки. но там было какое то приложение. плюс для / и для //home права одинаковые (судя по свойствам)
<polosatiy> . и остальные программы настройки сохраняют
<UNIm95> А что именно Fail?
<polosatiy> запуск Gnome или как то так.. я конечо же не записал точно. но никаких данных там не было конкретный.
<UNIm95> polosatiy: сейчас система чистая?
<UNIm95> свежая?
<polosatiy> UNIm95: да. я сейчас ставлю по гайду от АТИ, то есть скачал run, поставил что он просит. запускаю этот ран. он генерит мне пакет. и будет его ставить. пока просто генерит пакет.
<polosatiy> UNIm95: попросил вот эти пакеты. dh-modaliases
<UNIm95> polosatiy: он не один а пачке пакетов енерит
<polosatiy> UNIm95: есть есть предложения я откажусь от установки пакетов после генерации.
<polosatiy> если*
<polosatiy> UNIm95: сгенерил пакеты. ставить?)
<UNIm95> Пробуй
<polosatiy> ну все. пойду в ребут ) закончил
<polosatiy> или что нибудь еще сделать?) он сообщил что кое что измениться после ребута только
<polosatiy> Такс. после ребута вроде все в порядке. glx sphere Говорит 60 фпс
<UNIm95> polosatiy: vsync выключи
<polosatiy> 2k fps
<UNIm95> Магия =)
<polosatiy> все ок. есть идеи на счет сброса настроек дисплеев? то мало того что он включает мне всегда телек, дак еще делает его основным и путает расположение экранов )
<polosatiy> ну то есть может физически он корректно определяет на основе того, в какие порты в видяхе подключены монитор и телек ) но настройки то он не хочет сохранять мои после ребута
<UNIm95> polosatiy: назначь моники в amdcccle после ребутнись
<UNIm95> а не в настройках гнома
<polosatiy> Тож самое. через каталист центре настроил. после ребута все скинул
<UNIm95> Тогда хз
<polosatiy> ладно буду гуглить )
<polosatiy> может нагуглю что
<froover> Ну я как хотел пока не решил. Но поступил иначе, заменил иконку стандартную на иконку монохромную иконку телефона, она хоть не выделяется на фоне стандартных значков
<froover> выглядит красиво (на вкус и цвет)...
<froover> За попытку помочь СПАСИБО
<Mintyai> froover а ты панель Duck Launcher не хочешь поробовать ? мне нравится
<froover> Mintyai: Это какой то новый док?
<Mintyai> в репе есть
<Mintyai> он очень продвинутый
<Mintyai> док
<Mintyai> настроек уйма
<froover> Это свободный по?
<froover> потому что по такому имени из открытого ПО я ничего не вижу
<Mintyai> я не помню
<Mintyai> надо смотреть
<froover> наверное ты имеешь ввиду один из известных мне доков
<froover> или docky или cairo-dock
<Mintyai> ой
<froover> ещё видел, как один предприимчивый ещё один док продавал за несколько долларов в центре приложений убунту
<Mintyai> cairo-dock
<Mintyai> ты прав я перепутал названия
<Mintyai> cairo-dock
<froover> Mintyai: В убунту не поставлю, а на другой пк на XFCE хотел... но там не всё так просто. Если на XFCE я не смогу запили красивое глобальное меню, то док ставить тоже не буду
<froover> у меня придирчивый минималистичный вкус
<Mintyai> <froover> у меня минт XFCE все замечательно
<Mintyai> froover так я ее настроил ее вообще нет только когда наведешь в левую часть она появляется
<Mintyai> froover говорю же настроек уйма
<froover> а вот это модная по умолчанию анимация, когда значок увеличивается, будто бы ты лупой водишь по доку, пипец как раздражает, глаза как лупа прыгать начинают..
<Mintyai> froover если тебя неустраивает все эфекты убираются
<Mintyai> я же пишу тебе что там все настраивается
<Mintyai> для таких капризных там все имеется
<froover> Mintyai: Да я понял понял
<Mintyai> lector ты тут ?
<lector> Mintyai: Error: "ты" is not a valid command.
<UNIm95> Mintyai: это же бот
<froover> видимо вчера душевно побеседовали )
<froover> а сегодня выяснилось, что бот )
<polosatiy> Народ. еще вопрос. увидел что есть плагины скайпа для пиджина и прочего. Юзабельно ? главное поддержка конференций (просто текст. без звонков/видео)
<Mintyai> UNIm95 )
<Mintyai> UNIm95 я не знал
<Mintyai> polosatiy скайп свободное по ?
<polosatiy> вроде не очень )))
<Mintyai> polosatiy да )
<Mintyai> polosatiy я тебе предлагаю перейти на более продвиную прогу
<polosatiy> на какую ?)
<Mintyai> brosix
<Mintyai> http://ru.brosix.com/
<Mintyai> в репе нет
<polosatiy> а еще сотне другой человек из скайпа тоже надо перейти да ?)))
<Mintyai> тебе решать
<Mintyai> ты хозяин своей судьбы
<polosatiy> да я бы с радостью забыл как страшный сон этот скайп в текущем виде.
<polosatiy> но никак
<Mintyai> ну всеже присмотрись к тому что дал ты много в этой проге увидешь инструментов что в скайпе нет
<polosatiy> я поставлю конечно. посмотрю да.
<polosatiy> попробую людей перевести
<Mintyai> да и почему бы друзьям не посоветовать я вот лично всех подсадил на неё и теперь радуемся
<Mintyai> ты можешь с любого браузера даже зайти в прогу только браузерная урезаная только писать
<polosatiy> да я увидел на сайте. под все платформы плюс веб версия есть
<Mintyai> да
<Mintyai> и почитай сколько у нее возможностей
<UNIm95> polosatiy: мелкософт убил апи под скайп
<UNIm95> так что нет
<polosatiy> вопрос тупой есть... как мне у себя сделать панель задач? а то в убунте гнум по умолчанию сверху полоская эта только активное показывает и часы на все остальное место. ну и трей мелкий
<UNIm95> polosatiy: сменить гнам на что-нибудь другое: xfce, kde, unity
<polosatiy> ну все тут приятное... кроме этого я бы сказал
<polosatiy> я боюсь что я систему сломаю если поставлю другую оболочку)))
<UNIm95> выход гнома 3 перевел меня на xfce
<polosatiy> он какой то юнити подобный стал. похож во всяко слчае
<UNIm95> единственное чего мне не хватает в xfce: глобальное меню
<Mintyai> я тоже перешел на xfce
<Mintyai> UNIm95  глобальное меню настроек ?
<UNIm95> Mintyai: Нет. Это меню Файл, Правка, Вид, и так далее которое, при разворачивании окна на полную , переводится в верхнюю панель.
<UNIm95> Как в макоси
<polosatiy> что то не ставится у меня этот бросих )
<Mintyai> <polosatiy почему ?
<polosatiy> скачал пакет. уставил. не ругался. запускаю значит. ничего не происходит.
<polosatiy> если запускать из консоли то так /usr/share/brosix/Brosix.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libv4l2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Mintyai> у тебя в документах папка Brosix есть ?
<polosatiy> ммм. если речь о папке Документы то нет ))
<Mintyai> папка документы
<Mintyai> в ней  Brosix
<Mintyai> папка
<polosatiy> нет
<Mintyai> что то не так втсал он у тебя
<Mintyai> а ты как устанавливал ?
<Mintyai> GDebi ?
<polosatiy> ну вот я скинул то что он из консоли мне сообщил. видимо ему нужна эта библиотека. я погуглил. она в пакетах для video4linux2
<polosatiy> dpkg
<andrex> о
<Mintyai> я GDeb устанавливаю пакеты
<Mintyai> проблем нет
<Mintyai> у меня он отменно работает бросикс
<polosatiy> Знать бы что такое GDeb
<Mintyai> UNIm95 а что бот вышел ? )
<andrex> @op
<UNIm95> Mintyai: я за него не отвечаю. Тут раньше был ubuntuhelp. Но он ушёл в /dev/null
<andrex> @deop
<UNIm95> !help
<Mintyai> GDeb Package installerустановщик пакетов
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<UNIm95> !жив?
<andrex> живь
<Mintyai> polosatiyGDeb Package installer установщик пакетов
<UNIm95> andrex:  Тот самый? Старый?
<UNIm95> Или новы но со старой бд?
<andrex> lf
<andrex> старый
<Mintyai> polosatiy  GDeb Package installer
<polosatiy> Угу нашел
<Mintyai> установщик пакетов
<polosatiy> ща через него попробую
<Mintyai> nfr nt,t elfkbnm njulf yfdthyjt yflj ,hjcbrc
<Mintyai> так тебе надо удалить наверное бросикс сначалол
<polosatiy> а это старый знакомый. раньше вроде убунта так же ставила
<polosatiy> удалил )
<Mintyai> ну пробуй тогда
<polosatiy> тоже самое) чето хочет он видать для видео чтоб работало
<polosatiy> длл ку
<Mintyai> странно
<Mintyai> а у тебя что за ПК ?
<UNIm95> andrex: А что было с с ним?
<andrex> а фз
<andrex> мне не сказали)
<Mintyai> polosatiy кстати может попробуй перезагрузится
<polosatiy> Mintyai: что именно в ПК Нужно? ПК и ПК) ну может что конкретное нужно
<Mintyai> хотя наверное врядли помоджет у меня все сразу установилось
<Mintyai> <polosatiy да так спросил просто
<polosatiy> msi z77 m power, i7, 8GB, r9 290. ну и плюс остальное думаю не особо важно
<Mintyai> polosatiy ща попробую найти инфу
<froover> Ребята не надоелоа прыгать от одной проприетарщине к другой
<froover> ?
<froover> переходите на открытые решения
<froover> например сегодня я обсуждал с вами иконку клиента Blink, вот вам решение для звонков по открытому протоколу, выбирайте любого оператора на свой вкус
<Mintyai> ты .deb или .tar.gz качал ?
<polosatiy> деб
<froover> или например Linphone, хороший клиент, на вид только страшный, но под капотом хорош.
<Mintyai> попробуй .tar.gz качни распакуй это портативка и пробуй запустить надо проверить
<UNIm95> froover: у меня в скайпе >100 контактов. Как мне перевести всех на SIP?
<froover> что касается пустующей панели в Gnome Shell, то есть какой то плагин, который заголовок окна отправляет наверх, и часы и прочее смещаются вправо как в unity, есть об этом статья от одного пользователя федоры (на хабре) могу ссылку поискать
<Mintyai> polosatiy попробуй .tar.gz качни распакуй это портативка и пробуй запустить надо проверить
<froover> UNIm95: Суть в чём, тебе не надо их сразу переводить на сип, пускай переходит тот кому нравится, ты же в свою очередь, либо паралельно используешь скайп, или УДАЛЯЕШЬ ЕГО, и просишь людей у кого только скайп созваниваться с тобой с помощью ЛЮБОГО сервиса на б
<froover> азе WEBRTC, это звонки с браузера на браузер
<UNIm95> froover: грубо говоря мне послать нахрен работу, друзей, родственников?
<froover> froover: Конечно нет, ты меня не понял, или тролишь?
<UNIm95> froover: или мне совет одного человека послать?
<polosatiy> Mintyai: тож самое) ему нужна эта хрень что выше писал
<UNIm95> froover: Пока троллишь только ты.
<froover> UNIm95: аа ты оскорбить меня хочешь, неужели я задел что то священное...
<froover> UNIm95: Если да, то имей ввиду, обидеть не хотел
<Mintyai> напиша еще раз
<Mintyai> что надо ему
<UNIm95> Кто-нибудь в природе видел модули памяти в ддр3 на 16 гб?
<polosatiy> error while loading shared libraries: libv4l2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<andrex> UNIm95: я
<Mintyai> polosatiy листать не охота напиши что он просит
<UNIm95> froover: пока я никого не видел что бы уходили со скайпа на сип.
<UNIm95> andrex: без ecc
<froover> UNIm95:  SIP по умолчанию есть даже в штатном звонилки андроида. Просто тупо настраиваешь и звонишь, не надо ничего устанавливать.
<polosatiy> UNIm95: я бы срадостью ушел. но никак
<polosatiy> UNIm95: На что, другой вопрос. но со скайпа куда то уйти - с удовольствием. даже вод виндой это уже какое то полное уг
<froover> UNIm95: Я видел, но я сам и не уходил, я им никогда и не пользовался серьёзно, так только ради на посмотреть ставил в вирт машину
<UNIm95> хочется собрать систему на mini-ITX с 32+ гб рамки
<andrex> UNIm95: неа
<andrex> UNIm95: нафига?
<UNIm95> andrex: для всего.
<UNIm95> виртуалок работы и прочего
<andrex> ну на itx я сомневаюсь что получится для всего)
<froover> UNIm95: Сервисы на базер вебртс, это отличная замена в том числе временная для скайпа. не надо ничего устанавливать, в одном случае даже регистрировать. А сам по себе google hangouts в целом очень не плох
<andrex> даж для игрулек не получится
<andrex> новых всмысле
<andrex> туды видяха здоровая не влезет
<andrex> и бп там помойму макс на ват 160
<Mintyai> polosatiy тут передача файлов есть пользователю ?
<Mintyai> возможность ?
<polosatiy> Mintyai: я не знаю )) в личу попробуй отправь
<UNIm95> andrex: глянь на корпус bitfenix prodigy. Там блоки до 600 ватт влазят
<andrex> UNIm95: а есть же с 4 мя слотами
<Mintyai> <polosatiy ну я в личу и хочу
<Mintyai> <polosatiy я не передавал просто ниразу
<andrex> с амдшным камнем наскок я помню
<UNIm95> По маркету не находится
<polosatiy> silverstone raven rv2 лучший кузов в моей жизни )
<andrex> http://mother.tkat.ru/?mod=offers&category=mother&product=ASROCK+Z87E+ITX+S1150+Z87+4XDDR3+4XSATA6GB+S+2XPCI+E16X
<UNIm95> andrex: на фотку глянь там 2 слота.
<UNIm95> а четырёх слотовые с уже распаеным ксеоном от супермикро
<froover> десктоп с 32 гб ОЗУ не встречал это точно )
<andrex> да моге от другой)
<andrex> на fm 2 сокете видел с 4 мя ддр3 или ддр 3 л
<andrex> асусовские или гигабайт
<UNIm95> Повторяю: маркет с фильтрами mini-itx и 4 слота памяти оставляет 4 платы от супермикро.
<andrex> значит уже нет у мну тож нет
<andrex> паралельно припаять еще 2)
<UNIm95> Шутник =)
<UNIm95> Хотя у меня стоит тут серверный кортус
<UNIm95> корпус*
<andrex> серверный картуз
<andrex> и скороходы
<UNIm95> Единственная проблема: совсем нет боковых стенок
<andrex> выпили
<andrex> из дсп
<UNIm95> А чем крепить?
<andrex> скотчем
<UNIm95> andrex: Кощунство! Синей изолентой!
<andrex> да хоть ПВА
<UNIm95> хотя хочется на петли
<UNIm95> или еще что
<andrex> не ну это моно тож привентить
 * andrex вспомнил как у него комп по стенке висел
<UNIm95> Нет пожарно безопасности!
<UNIm95> пожарной
<andrex> хех ведро воды под кроватью)
<UNIm95> Водой электронику тушить нельзя.
<andrex> прям как в армейке у нас, в курилке ведро с водой и бычками стояло)
<polosatiy> курить плохо. переходи на пар
<andrex> дышать тоде вредно
<Mintyai> andrex привет, сегодня тут матерника забанили я вот подумал может разбанишь его он наверное понял что не прав
<polosatiy> не не. после 15 лет курева перешел на пар) отлично заходит
<Mintyai> andrex сегодня праздник
<Mintyai> andrex может под шафе был, я ему замечание сделал он не быковал
<andrex> Nikoli: ты его так защищаешь как будто он родственник твой :D
<Mintyai> andrex нет, я ему сегодня наоборот высказал что он не прав
<JohnDoe5> UNIm95: http://www.doodoo.ru/gadget/10637-tumba-comp.html
<andrex> хех у мну сервер в шкафу)
<UNIm95> JohnDoe5:  Вот это нифига себе
<UNIm95> 2 сокета
<andrex> а эт норм
<UNIm95> Вкусняшка =)
<JohnDoe5> это к вопросу куда крепить материнку
<UNIm95> Только не mini-ITX
<JohnDoe5> количество винтов посчитали?
<UNIm95> овердофига
<andrex> 11 помойму
<andrex> рейд какойнить
<UNIm95> Причём все забито хентаем
<UNIm95> Но оперативки мало
<UNIm95> всего 2 планки
<UNIm95> значит меньше 16 гб
<andrex> фз
<JohnDoe5> это сервак, и судя по количеству винтов файловый. нафига много оперативы
<andrex> какаянить серверная память может и планка по 30 гигов
<andrex> а может и гига нет
<andrex> и может ваще на пне 3 тьем
<andrex> хотя у мну самого тож 2 х процессорный с 2 мя третьепневыми процами
<andrex> вот слотов под память ток поменьше
<UNIm95> andrex:  сколько электричества выжирает?
<andrex> а несчитал ваще
<andrex> у нас оно дешевое такшто пофиг
<andrex> капец
<andrex> посмотрел бу железяки, чтоят как новые)
<andrex> при том что можно взять уже железки поновее за такуюже цену иль дешевше
<andrex> и не бу
<Mintyai> andrex  все хотят разбогатеть, неважно на чем )
<andrex> даже на железяках 10ти летней давности
<andrex> у них как буто время остановилось там)
<Mintyai> ага
<Mintyai> а что ведь есть кто покупает
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> те кто продают почти новые железки за копейки)
<Mintyai> )
<andrex> а я вот решил обновить сервак
<andrex> купил мамку и ксеоны пропали из продажи
<andrex> как назло
<Mintyai> я тоже мать купил остальное все есть кроме проца а тут как раз доллар скоканул ну это я тогда еще когда он 67 р стоил
<Mintyai> стоил 6 тыс р стал 14 р
<Mintyai> хотя сейчас снизился долар до 50 но все же не з6 рубл
<Mintyai> не охота пока
<andrex> а толку
<andrex> цены так и остались
<Mintyai> вот и я про что
<andrex> linxon: шпионь?
<linxon> угу
<linxon> наблюдаю за каждыми вашими действиеми
<andrex> @кban linxon
<linxon> кстати, с праздником всех вас!
<linxon> с днем победы
<andrex> хм асечка
<andrex> о
<Mintyai> linxon взаимно
<linxon> а зачем меня банить?
<andrex> щпионь же
<andrex> юрий долгорукий)
<linxon> ну конечно
<andrex> о еще шпионь
<Aldebaran> чем файлы сертификатов .pem от .crt отличаются?
<Aldebaran> помогите с пхп пожалуйста
<Aldebaran> нужно сделать две вещи
<NoOova> иногда ничем
<NoOova> иногда это разный формат
<NoOova> прогугли про PEM и DER
<Aldebaran> Отключить Magic Quotes GPC и включить Display Errors
<NoOova> один base64, другой бинарный от первого
<Aldebaran> а с пхп не поможешь?
<Aldebaran> добрый человек
<Aldebaran> ясно спасибо огромное
<Aldebaran> ****
<Aldebaran> люблю тебя
<NoOova> в php.ini display_errors: On и error_reporting: E_ALL
<NoOova> Magic Quotes кажется уже отключены для 5.4+
<NoOova> но я уже забыл, теперь я pythonista!
<NoOova> Ужс
<Aldebaran> спасибо
<Aldebaran> я через = просто делал
<Mintyai> andrex )
<Aldebaran> щас протещу
<NoOova> а может =
<NoOova> я забыл формат
<NoOova> ну посмотри как там вокруг
<NoOova> не суть важно. display_errors включает отображение ошибок, error_reporting задает уровень ошибок
<NoOova> еще можешь это сделать через ini_set для каждого отдельного запроса, иногда бывает полезно для отладки
<Aldebaran> http://i.imgur.com/e7tRvHl.png не факает
<Aldebaran> :(((((((((((((((((((
<NoOova> Блин, нас же щас забанят(
<Aldebaran> так юбунта жеж
<aleksei`> драсте
<Aldebaran> приветус
<Aldebaran> с прачничком
<andrex> апач перепусти
<andrex> или че там у тя
<Aldebaran> перепускал
<NoOova> Конфиг точно нужный правишь?
<andrex> угу и это тож
<Aldebaran> капаюсь в /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<NoOova> php-fpm конфиг для ubuntu лежит в /etc/php5/fpm/php.ini кажется\
<NoOova> Потом надо fpm перезапустить
<Aldebaran> fpm ? 0_o
<Aldebaran> у меня xubuntu
<Aldebaran> я папробую спасибо
<NoOova> Е  мое...
<Aldebaran> лана лана
<Aldebaran> попробую
<Aldebaran> 5 сек
<NoOova> Разбирайся сам =)
<NoOova> Кстати, php-nuke уже очень устаревшая и морально и физически штука
<Aldebaran> а че лучьше поставить
<Aldebaran> WordPress?
<NoOova> Какая задача?
<Aldebaran> не знаю :)
<andrex> ...
<NoOova> Программировать умеешь?
<Aldebaran> (:
<Aldebaran> неть
<Aldebaran> не на пхп
<Aldebaran> на асм умею
<Aldebaran> под вынь
<NoOova> Если интересно программировать - Symfony 2. Если интересно поставить потыкать - ставь wordpress
<Aldebaran> ворд прес тогда пойду качать
<no_NICK> сейчас wordpress 4.2.2. Старые шаблоны работают с ошибками, взял шаблон с 3.8 версии, все ОК
<Aldebaran> http://i.imgur.com/WmqpCms.png как лучьше для WP настроить юзверя?
<Aldebaran> чтобы посекюрней было
<NoOova> Все нормально.
<NoOova> Но тебя тут точно забанят
<Aldebaran> блин ftps просит еще
<Aldebaran> зашибок
<Aldebaran> wp ваша
<andrex> !lamp > Aldebaran
<ubuntuhelp> Aldebaran, please see my private message
<Aldebaran> как??????
<andrex> все остальное на форумах у той лили иной цмс
<Mintyai> polosatiy что молчишь то зашел и ни чего не отписал
<Aldebaran> !memo
<ubuntuhelp> Иди лучше память сам тренируй!
<Aldebaran> !memo
<polosatiy> Mintyai: да ничего не изменилось )) а не написла потому что занят слегка )
<Aldebaran> !memo all
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='memo all'
<Mintyai> polosatiy понял
<andrex> !askthebot > Aldebaran
<ubuntuhelp> Aldebaran, please see my private message
<Aldebaran> http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='memo all'
<Mintyai> polosatiy обидно конечно
<Aldebaran> !askthebot
<ubuntuhelp> Пожалуйста, изучайте мои возможности в ПМ! /msg ubuntuhelp help. Поиск соответствий: !search factoid
<polosatiy> Mintyai: Ничего страшного. позже решу этот вопрос))
<Mintyai> polosatiy good )
<Mintyai> polosatiy у тебя версия ядра какая ?
<andrex> 0.99 xD
<Mintyai> polosatiy я тут вот что нарыл про совместимость http://sh.uploads.ru/TrQ2y.png
<Mintyai> https://box-n2.brosix.com/download/linux/?nid=293&lang=ru
<v> привет!
<v> есть знатоки ubuntu/linux ?
<Mintyai> здоров
<Mintyai> спрашивай
<Mintyai> здесь все мудрешины
<Mintyai> каждый внесет свой кусочек знаний
<Mintyai> ты спарашивай
<v> 17ребят, расскажите пожта, как изменить разрешение экрана входа в систему linux mint 17 ?
<Mintyai> у тебя что именно на минт ?
<v> я, как говорится только пересаживаюсь с windows... опыта нет практически никакого...
<Mintyai> KDE ?
<v> да
<Mintyai> НАСТРОЙКА
<Mintyai> ой капс
<Mintyai> экрана зайди
<Mintyai> дисплеи
<Mintyai> вернее
<Mintyai> там выбери свое
<Mintyai> разрешение
<Mintyai> и частоту выбери
<Mintyai> я у себя 75 выставил
<Mintyai> по резче люблю
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Fail!
<Sergey_IT> О, поговорить можно
<Mintyai> v ну что разобрался или как ?
<Sergey_IT> Mintyai, за столько строк раньше банили
<Sergey_IT> правила почитай
<v> сначала: у меня не было моего разрешения в списке...xorg.conf тоже не было...я создал xorg.conf добавил в него "свой" ModelLine - разрешение появилось, но действует оно только на рабочем столе..(
<Mintyai> Sergey_IT я не переживаю
<Sergey_IT> новичек - молодец, правильно пишет
<Mintyai> v как понять только на рабочем столе ?
<v> ...а разрешение экрана приветствия - где-то 640x480! 800x600 max...
<Mintyai> v у тебя сколько систем две ?
<v> да, 2
<Mintyai> тебе моджно сделать burg  в нем можно выставить разрешение при загрузке
<Mintyai> экрана приветствия так это у всех такое привецтвие зачем оно тебе убери галку не показывать его более
<v> подожди...разрешение в grub я поправил, через /etc/default/grub - там всё ok! не устраивает разрешение после grub'a на экране ввода логина и пароля, понимаешь?
<Mintyai> в настройки зайди экрана привецтвия
<v> зашёл
<v> ты имеешь ввиду MDM Login manager?
<Mintyai> у меня на русском все
<v> это?
<Mintyai> у меня не KDE у меня xfce
<Mintyai> что за ссылка не открывает
<Mintyai> ты мне файл ен передашь
<v> народ, кто-нить может помочь в настройке linux mint 17 - KDE ?
<UNIm95> v: попробуй в качестве картинки экрана логина поставить картинку с разрешением монитора
<Mintyai> UNIm95 идея хорошая
<v> попробуем. о результатах отпишусь. спс!
<v> и снова здравствуйте...короче с картинкой не прокатило(
<Mintyai> а что так
<v> не подхватилась картинка...впринципе - чёрный экран -(
<Mintyai> там формат наверное
<Mintyai> есть сервис онлай где можно конвертировать изображение в линукс формат
<Sergey_IT> чего мучаться - используй как есть... или несколько секунд глазет на картинку это обязательно?
<Mintyai> я такого го же мнения
<Mintyai> здалось тебе эти секунды
<Mintyai> авторизовался и забыл
<Mintyai> нет ведь спать не будет )
<Mintyai> я вот свой ПК бывает по три дня не выключается
<tagezi> v: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0509/h_1431195441_9406858_f8a17360dc.png
<tagezi> там их стопятсот, выбири себе любую...
<tagezi> v: http://kde-look.org/ или тут найти что-нить, там же можешь найти пакеты и по подобию сделать своё тему
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я когда доче кде ставил тоже украшал как новогоднюю ёлку )
<v> уговариваете меня забыть о проблеме?
<tagezi> v: ну, я не совсем понял в чем проблемма
<Mintyai> картинка ему нужна под его разрешение
<Mintyai> то что есть не совподает
<Mintyai> с его разрешением экрана
<tagezi> посмотрел картинку в готовой теме и сделал такуюже
<tagezi> а если нечем сжать томожно использовать imagemagick или convert
<tagezi> было что-то его для хомячков.. мышкотыкальное, но я не помнб
<Mintyai> он что то там сдел в итоге пишет что черный экран
<tagezi> ну он сождал себе разрешение, зачем-то.. вместо того чтобы пойти протореной дорогой, делай по примеру
<tagezi> взял картинку из готовой темы, которая запускаеться, и сконвертио её
<tagezi> ёё = свою по её подобию
<Mintyai> ему дали совет а там что именно он делал никто не знает
<Mintyai> в принцепе UNIm95 ему четкий написал совет
<Mintyai> взять картинку и подогнать под разрешение
<Mintyai> как могло стать черным экраном понятия не имею
<tagezi> хорг с портачил небось
<Mintyai> кстати v ты тут ?
<tagezi> или картинка черная ))
<Mintyai> )
<Mintyai> небось ужал до точки ) на 1 пиксель
<tagezi> да, и заставки разные есть.. там куча заставок перед загрузкой, я не совсем понимаю какую ему нужно
<Mintyai> да именно привецтвие
<Mintyai> перед входом
<Mintyai> при авторизации
<tagezi> когда кеды запускаются.. первая картинка на груб, вторая на начало загрузки системы, третья на логин пароль, четвёртая на иницыализацию системы
<Mintyai> не не груб
<Mintyai> вторая авторизация
<tagezi> жаль, с ней тяжее всего обычно )
<tagezi> поню у неё странный размер был вроде, и прописывать её нужно ьыло страшно.. правда я эт делал лет 8 назад )
<Mintyai> я тут кое что надумал но не знаю поможет ли
<Mintyai> у него же есть настройки рабочего стола
<Mintyai> там есть режимы
<UNIm95> tagezi: Мы не должны боятся. Страх убивает разум. Страх это маленькая смерть влекущая за собой полной уничтожение
<UNIm95> полное*
<Mintyai> да
<Mintyai> растянуть. итп
<UNIm95> Ф. Гэрберт. Дюна
<Mintyai> масштабировать
<Mintyai> может это еще влияет
<Mintyai> пусть с режимами поработает
<tagezi> UNIm95: страх убивает половину жизни, жизнь становится короче (с) Strictly Ballroom
<Mintyai> настрока рабочего стола, стили, там пусть эксперементирует растянуть, по центру, масштабировать и тд
<tagezi> дада.. иначебы так и не ушли с мсдос )
<tagezi> Mintyai: не, это рабочий стол, а не заставка
<Mintyai> ну а заставка где ?
<Mintyai> может эти параметры на неё тоже склоняются
<Mintyai> я точно не знаю просто пусть попробовал бы
<tagezi> поставил бы виртуалку и погонялбы систему
<Mintyai> салют у нас урааа
<tagezi> а я могу накидать дистров которые точно стоит попробовать )) что бы больше не переставлял рар методом удаления пользовательских конфигов )
<tagezi> у нас слава богу его не будет
<Guest47706> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<v> tagezi, о чём это вы?
<tagezi> v: всмысле?
<v> tagezi,  у нас слава богу его не будет
<tagezi> ну, у меня салюта не будет
<v> ясно. с праздником, кстати!) вообщем со входом по-колдовал: при выборе НЕКОТОРЫХ LoginScreen'ов из стандартного списка при перезагрузке ОС после grub появляется экран приветствия, а вместе с ним окно не программное, а мониторовское, такое, которое убирается кнопк
<v> ами на мониторе о том, что разрешение выставлено недопустипое, что оптимальное мол,  1680x1050...
<v> при выборе стандартного LogScreen'a (по-умолчанию) разрешение опять вываливается ниже плинтуса... есть идеи? отмасштабировать картинки и пр...не предлагать
<tagezi> v: возьми любую тему, распотраши её, пойми как делается это,и сделай подобно, что ты выдумываешь велопеды без педалей?
<Mintyai> что то не мог сегодня renmaster никак скачать нет его нигде
<tagezi> Mintyai: зачем он тебе?
<Mintyai> <tagezi хотел потыкать его
<Mintyai> мож что собрал бы
<tagezi> http://sourceforge.net/projects/remasteros/
<tagezi> ток он бета и старый )
<Mintyai> ничегосебе бета и старый )
<Mintyai> а я вообще несмог найти никой )
<Mintyai> все ссылы были битые
<Mintyai> 404
<Mintyai> репу нашел какую то левую но и та корявая
<Mintyai> tagezi спасибо
<tagezi> Mintyai: фигня какая-то.. точат вид пол винду
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Меня удивило что в репозитории есть GpsDrive
<UNIm95> для навигации
<tagezi> UNIm95: у кого?
<UNIm95> У убунты 12.04
<UNIm95> по gps
<UNIm95> на базе osm
<tagezi> угу, нашёл
<tagezi> нада его поюзать )
<UNIm95> для твоего odroid
<Mintyai> tagezi нажал скать в итоге his project has no files.
<tagezi> вово, только мне модуль нужно купить
<tagezi> Mintyai: ну, значит они благополучно загнулись
<Mintyai> походу заглох он
<Mintyai> да
<Mintyai> скорее всего
<tagezi> да потому что делать винду из нормальной оси только карму портить
<Mintyai> tagez не зачем винду
<tagezi> федора вон придумала, тоже решили от рута отказаться, глюк на глюке и глюком погоняет
<Mintyai> ну мне на эту ведору как то
<Mintyai> )
<tagezi> Mintyai: http://remasteros.org/
<tagezi> Mintyai: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mintultimate/ эту смотрел?
<Mintyai> эту да тоже смотрел
<Mintyai> но только не понял
<Mintyai> я думал просто минт какой то
<Mintyai> он и есть что ли
<Mintyai> 3 гига
<tagezi> ну, там написано Нью вершин
<Mintyai> понятно
<tagezi> смотри ссылку которую я дал первой
<Mintyai> я смотрел там винда
<Mintyai> )
<Mintyai> я что то непонял это офицалка реанмастера и что они там учудили не понятно
<Sergey_IT> так разберись
<tagezi> Mintyai: ну, это ты у нас любитель балгенос
<Mintyai> я лучше ту минт скачаю
<tagezi> тебе виднее что они там делают
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты ставишь обновы не вошедшие в оф выпуск?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<tagezi> интересно, зачем в систему наставляют все эти дрова?
<tagezi> у меня опять куча видеокарт натыкано )
<Mintyai> не это не то что последняя ссылка это минт ультимат какая то версия причем странная на оф сайте я ультиматов никаких не видел
<UNIm95> tagezi: Есть еще FoxtrotGPS
<tagezi> фокстрок? о_О
<UNIm95> Может опечатался
<tagezi> UNIm95: я думал на нём уже никто не пишет
<UNIm95> Это название проги
<Mintyai> а первая ссыла так вообще пипец Remaster OS а на сайте Windows Black 8.1 Pro x64 Premium May 2015
<Mintyai> чуш какая то
<Mintyai> короче нет больше реанмастера
<Mintyai> ну да ладн
<tagezi> Mintyai: поставь Salix Ratpoison, побалуй мозги )
<tagezi> UNIm95: аа.. а я полумал что на языке фокстрот написана )
<tagezi> ну, qt на куки, K - значит для кде, G - значит для гнома, Py - на питоне
<tagezi> куки = кути
<tagezi> так, я афк
<Sergey_IT> кути нет языка
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: бубнилка )
<tagezi> кде и гном тоже нет.. это просто либы
<Mintyai> tagezi мне не то надо, я хотел сборку пробовать сделать а то что Salix Ratpoison я уже о ней читал как то
<Mintyai> реанмастером хотел попробовать сделать
<tagezi> Mintyai: зачем оних читать, скрины посмотрел, понравилось, поставил
<tagezi> я так alpan linux посмотрел, поставил, а потом выяснилось что там крысу руками нужно натягивать ))
<Mintyai> хаха)
<tagezi> короче весело было, в не знакомом пакетном менеджере, с незнакомыми пакетами и мануалами написаными очень скупо
<tagezi> помоему тогда ещё альпайн 2.4 был
<tagezi> кстати, она для респбери пи стали собирать релиз с 3 версии.. нужно будет попробовать )
<Mintyai> tagezi ставить ничего нет желания я хотел сбоку попробовать сделать и всего то
<Mintyai> а все что ставить уже все поставлено давно
<tagezi> Mintyai: я имею ввиду в винтуалке поюзать.. получить другой опыт, не убунтузависимый
<Mintyai> аа
<Mintyai> понятно
<tagezi> яслибы я ставил все дистры которые перепробывал, я бы себе всё железобы спалил.. да и не реально это, постоянно систему переставлять
<tagezi> с другой строны, живя в одном дистре никогда не узнаешь вкусных и кислых плюшек
<Mintyai> ну в принцепе я в виртуалке точное количество осей не смогу перечислить которые я крутил и тыкал там )
<Mintyai> ну да
<Mintyai> генту можно тыкать но на это время надо
<Mintyai> я ее уже тыкал
<Mintyai> кальку я вообще на систему ставил
<tagezi> slitaz&
<tagezi> ?
<Mintyai> slitaz это микро что ли ?
<tagezi> ну 35 мегобойт, с опенбоксом
<tagezi> там впринципе всё что нужно есть..
<Mintyai> то то и смотрю что то вспомнилось что то малое да читал но не ставил
<Mintyai> она мгновенная я читал
<Mintyai> даже молненостная
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> альпайн линукс для роутеров делалася, у них все новые обновы
<Mintyai> ну а что флешечку можно конечно иметь с такой оськй
<tagezi> в приделах разумного, тоже очень шучтрый, иксы нужно отдельно ставить и гуй весь
<tagezi> но мне понравился
<Mintyai> ты знаешь я вот пробовал пробовал разные и пришел к выводу в одной это хорошо но этого не хватает  а в другой все хватает но нет того что в той ксть )
<Mintyai> где то да сминусует что то
<tagezi> чото я у меня salix в вб не запускается, а в qemu на раз два о_О
<Mintyai> я короче определился на ubuntu а точнее минт но я их особо не разделяю короче говоря потенциал есть у ubuntu
<tagezi> век живи, век учись эмулировать )
<tagezi> Mintyai: я вот думаю на дебиан переходить обратно
<Mintyai> lf dczrjt vj;tn ,snm
<Mintyai> вское может быть
<tagezi> убунту я могу и в виртуалке запускать, если нужно будет
<Mintyai> я рано ли поздно всеравно слезу потихоньку на  дебиан это же всем папа папка
<Mintyai> ты знаешь чистая ubuntu  она грамостковатая её надо после установки настраивать лишнее убирать итп
<tagezi> ставь из нетинстал
<tagezi> хотя она и тогда будет замусорена
<tagezi> я вообще не много убираю.. переставляю офис, убираю торенты
<tagezi> чото ещё обычно, но не много
<tagezi> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0509/h_1431210235_1780802_feece8b228.png
<Mintyai> я не пойму что это ?
<Mintyai> сборку делаешь что ли ?
<tagezi> систему ставлю ))
<Mintyai> а чет за установщик такой
<tagezi> Отдыхайте. Мы работаем за вас :)
<tagezi> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0509/h_1431210580_7267282_f4b7f54e8c.png
<tagezi> =))
<Mintyai> дела )
<tagezi> это Salix Ratpoison 14.0.1
<Mintyai> ааа
<Mintyai> понял
<Mintyai> ну там сейс темно будет )
<tagezi> Mintyai: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0509/h_1431212549_9239153_0811761b18.png
<tagezi> только что-то я ожидал немного другое
<piyavking> а что ожидалось?
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ratpoison
<r1za4> tagezi: привет, это тебе микро-компьютер подарили?
<tagezi> r1za4: угу
<r1za4> tagezi: а я вещб поинтереснее нашел, мне так понравилось что решил - буду брать!)
<tagezi> что нашёл?
<r1za4> tagezi: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1598272670/chip-the-worlds-first-9-computer
<piyavking> ратпойзон достойная вещичка, но опенбокс имхо милее.
<tagezi> r1za4: ну так там одно ядро и 512 памяти
<tagezi> на нём всё виснуть будет кроме консоли
<tagezi> и что я с ним буду делать? робота чтобы собаку по дому гонял?
<r1za4> ты ниже смотри + видео посмотри я тебе личку скинул
<r1za4> там есть модель с 4G RAM 1GH CPU
<tagezi> r1za4: я видео насмотрелся.. знаешь сколько тестов пересмотрел между ресбери пи и одройдом? )) кто что любит то у того и выигрывает
<tagezi> а в реальности всё совсем не так
<r1za4> ну понятно)
<r1za4> нее.. этот всяко покомпактнее будет
<r1za4> tagezi: а ты на нем что собрался запускать, убунту что ли? :D
<tagezi> дебиан
<tagezi> он мне для магнитолы в машину нужен
<r1za4> тяжело то же
<tagezi> и чтобы gps и музыка могли одновременно играть
<tagezi> ты цены видел, чтобы его подключить к монитору тебе нужно будет ещё 35 баксов выложить? ))
<r1za4> я себе комплект за 180 сразу возьму
<r1za4> gameboy и все такое
<tagezi> r1za4: дай ссылку на комплект?
<tagezi> за 180 баков можно что угодно собрать самому, интересно что они туда предлагают
<r1za4> ты ниже листай там все написанно
<tagezi> r1za4: не вижу за 180 (
<tagezi> r1za4: кстати, там разводка открытая, так что точно такоеже можно самому сделать
<tagezi> думаю в 1000 рублей ты уложишься со всем борохлом если у китайцев брать
<r1za4> tagezi: да, там написанно что 150$ когда добовляешь приобрести вылазит 180$)
<tagezi> угу.. и куда тебе 5 чипов? барыжить будешь? ))
<tagezi> причем в комплект не фходит не hdmi не VGA адаптер
<tagezi> r1za4: если честно, мне этот стартап напоминает развод от каноникла, которые за 800 баков собираются продавать апарат ценой в 200.. я не фанат такого
<tagezi> в слаку вокнули apt-get, dpkg и debutils =))
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-10
<r1za4> С Добрым Утром!
<r1za4> что у нас на повестке дня?)
<red_shuhardt> r1za4: В Перми выделили около 200 000 рублей бюджетных денег на "Косплей в  честь 70-летия Победы".
<red_shuhardt> С косплеем решили не заморачиваться и просто  коряво отфотошопили фотографии Героев Советского союза.
<red_shuhardt> http://www.ridus.ru/news/184981
<red_shuhardt> «Сообщаем, что в связи с неоднозначной реакцией на проект „Косплей.
<red_shuhardt> Все вместе за Родину!“ принято решение остановить его реализацию и направить
<red_shuhardt>  на общественную экспертизу.
<red_shuhardt> Соответствующее письмо направлено в администрацию города Перми. Полученные в качестве аванса средства
<red_shuhardt> в размере 82 500 рублей не расходовались и возвращены в бюджет города
<red_shuhardt> - цитирует инициаторов проекта портал  «Вкурсе».
<red_shuhardt> - ключевая фраза - "неоднозначная реакция" ! )))))
<r1za4> red_shuhardt: вообще не по теме, это канал ubuntu или нтв?
<red_shuhardt> r1za4: да, поржал, доставило. На канале всё равно пусто.
<red_shuhardt> У меня повестка уже третьего дня - кодировки в браузере сбиваются.
<r1za4> firefox?
<red_shuhardt> Причём, во всех. Причём сначала работает нормально, а после нного запуска кирилические шрифты кракозяблами идут.
<red_shuhardt> Причём, после перезапуска компа, всё возвращается к нормальному виду. Только после перезапуска.
<red_shuhardt> А! Ещё, кстати, не на всех сайтах, но на большинсве - вконтакт, гугл, яндекс...
<r1za4> вывод locale что говорит?
<red_shuhardt> я в шоке, даже не знаю, в какую сторону копать.
<red_shuhardt> А что за locale& ult jy&
<red_shuhardt> где он?
<r1za4> у тебя убунта?
<red_shuhardt> ROSA
<r1za4> в терминале попробуй набрать, что выдаст..
<red_shuhardt> r1za4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11058475/
<red_shuhardt> но сейчас всё в норме. Попробую, когда слетят ещё.
<r1za4> а ты систему давно обновлял или это самая последння версия,
<r1za4> ?
<red_shuhardt> последняя. недавно ставил.
<red_shuhardt> Но ставил, подмонтировав домашнюю директорию от предыдущей установки с убунтой.
<r1za4> у меня в начале такой же глюк был, чет я не запомнил как исправил)
<r1za4> что то с локалью кавырял а что не помню)
<red_shuhardt> вот блин! ))
<r1za4> набери sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales посмотри у тебя на против каких кодировок стоит звздочки
<r1za4> у меня сейчас на против одной ru_RU.UTF-8 UTF-8
<r1za4> red_shuhardt:!
<red_shuhardt> да да, я увидел, ищу аналог команды под мандриву.
<r1za4> red_shuhardt: еще такможно попробовать:  вариант№1:Настройки раб.стола - Локаль - Язык и стандарты - языки
<r1za4> вариант№2:Отключить ВСЕ локализации в firefox
<red_shuhardt> отключены.
<r1za4> а если включаешь, то кракозябры появляються?
<red_shuhardt> уже третий раз перезапускаю, что то не слетает. ((
<r1za4> значит все хорошо, мб получилось
<red_shuhardt> всмысле? Командой locale что ли поправилось?
<r1za4> сейчас наковыряешь, опять в спять или хуже того еще чего сломаешь
<r1za4> нет, команда locale просто выводит действующую кодировку
<r1za4> ты форумы читал, мб у кого такой же трабл был и его решили
<red_shuhardt> может быть напротив LC_ALL=
<red_shuhardt> выставить ru_RU.UTF-8
<red_shuhardt> ? А то сейчас там единственная пустая строка.
<red_shuhardt> Форумы пытался копать, но проблема специфическая, трудно сформулировать. На форуме отписался, пока не ответили.
<r1za4> попробуй
<r1za4> кстати вроде я тоже так сделал
<red_shuhardt> а какой файл это?
<red_shuhardt> команда то листинг выводит, а где править?
<red_shuhardt> /etc/default/locale - оно?
<r1za4> попрробуй так: localectl set-locale LC_ALL=ru.RU.UTF-8
<r1za4> одной командочкой, ну)
<r1za4> потребует прав - дай!
<red_shuhardt> Failed to issue method call: Invalid argument
<r1za4> localectl set-locale LANG=ru.RU.UTF-8  а так
<r1za4> посути файлик тот самый, че там у тебя?
<r1za4> localectl set-locale LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8  во! теперь без ошибок)
<r1za4> там вместо точки нижний тире, я ошибся
<red_shuhardt> команду пропустило, но строку последнюю не изменила.
<red_shuhardt> LC_ALL=
<r1za4> LANG вместо LC_ALL
<red_shuhardt> т.е. поменять LANG на LC_ALL
<red_shuhardt> &
<red_shuhardt> ?
<r1za4> localectl set-locale LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8
<r1za4> будь внимательнее!
<red_shuhardt> LC_ALL=
<red_shuhardt> не срабатывает. Строка без ответа.
<r1za4> можно еще такой трюк сделать, поменять на koir-8, посмотреть что произойдет, потом вернуть обратно utf и чудесным образом может быть все починится. Я вспомнил я так и сделал в прошлый раз.
<red_shuhardt> в браузере всмысле?
<r1za4> Бл**ь! ты слепой что ли!???
<r1za4> localectl set-locale LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8
<r1za4> где ты в этой строке видишь LC_ALL? ^
<r1za4> LANG=
<r1za4> написанно же специально крупным шрифтом
<red_shuhardt> да нет, я уточнил, после того, как ты написал "LANG вместо LC_ALL".
<r1za4> если не выйдет попробуй трюк что описан выше
<r1za4> я тебе чтрочку не просто же так постоянно одну и туже отпровляю
<r1za4> localectl set-locale LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8
<r1za4> localectl set-locale LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8
<red_shuhardt> Так, может это пробовать лучше тогда, когда кодировка в очередной раз слетит? А то непонятно будет - поправилось или нет.
<red_shuhardt> Дык я твою строчку и копирую один к одному. Копипаст.
<r1za4> IDEA!
<r1za4> скопируй все:) и личку не забудь
<red_shuhardt> r1za4: проверил, сейчас там ru стоит. Попробую, когда сломается туда глянуть.
<red_shuhardt> Спасибо за идею!
<aleksei`> добрый день
<r1za4> aleksei: привет
<tagezi> утра
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F_ubuntu
<tagezi> впринципе это должно работать, всегда работало.. главное перезапустится )
<aleksei`> достаточно сеанс перезапустить )
<red_shuhardt> firefox не сохраняет настройки.
<red_shuhardt> Почему и что можно сделать?
<red_shuhardt> В частности, например, настроил цвет шрифтов и фона, а после перезапуска настройки аннулируются. Приходится снова выставлять.
<tagezi> может у тебя фай настроек только на чтение?
<tagezi> или у тебя пути протисаны в дерикторию темп, хотя тогда бы это работало по идее до перезагрузки системы
<red_shuhardt> папку профиля можно целиком "для записи" сделать или не стоит?
<red_shuhardt> Да не, вроже там все для записи разрешено.
<red_shuhardt> *вроде.
<red_shuhardt> Только что проверил.
<tagezi> ты пути не редактировал?
<tagezi> всмысле может ты часть перенёт
<JohnDoe3> попробуй через менеджер профилей чистый профиль
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: а где это вообще делается?
<red_shuhardt1> tagezi: всмысле? цвета что ли?
<tagezi> угу
<red_shuhardt1> Настройки - Содержимое - Цвета.
<red_shuhardt1> Снять только галку "Использовать системные цвета" что б не мешались.
<red_shuhardt1> И выставить "Заменять цвета "всегда".
<aleksei`> работает без проблем
<red_shuhardt1> Хых, даже профиль новый создал, всё равно не сохраняет.
<aleksei`> запурдж фаерфокс и по новой вкатай
<red_shuhardt1> Пути проверил. Всё на месте.
<red_shuhardt1> запурдж? Энто как?
<red_shuhardt1> удалить что ли?
<aleksei`> да, sudo apt-get purge firefox*
<tagezi> странно
<aleksei`> и потом на всякий sudo apt-get autoremove
<red_shuhardt1> такс.. я ща перезагружусь. Начинаю верить в чудеса и в магию. Становлюсь суеверным. афк.
<Aldebaran> [21:09:51] <Antares> а как роутинг настроить на локальной тачке
<Aldebaran> [21:10:03] <Antares> что бы инет по умолчанию через Wi-Fi был
<Aldebaran> [21:10:21] <Antares> а то когда провод локальной сетки втыкаю инет падает от друго провайдера
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> dtxthf
<tagezi> вечера
<Aldebaran> http://i.imgur.com/jESgpeD.png как вот тут вот прописать что бы интернет по умолчанию через Wi-Fi шел?
<r1za4> hi all
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-09
<artus> кекеке
<aleksei`> всем утра
<artus> хее, ты прям за мной влетел ))) утря
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> я ждал пока ты зайдёшь )
<aleksei`> --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop всё равно целый гиг тянет ))
<artus> да бред какой то
<aleksei`> надо было просто core накатить наверное
<artus> а нафиг те лубунт ?
<aleksei`> так, побаловаться, на самом деле хочу посмотреть сколько рама хавает
<aleksei`> где твой друк пропал? )) юный подован
<artus> да хз, гдето морду плющит, ленивая задница
<artus> да лубунта неоправдано много жрет, прям вообще неоправданно много, тот же крыс ито менее требовательный) ставь коробкуууу :D
<aleksei`> да нафиг эти опенбоксы )
<aleksei`> текс, ну 190 хавает
<artus> слабак :D
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> о, тагезя набижал
<tagezi> да, набижал, ща заполоню :)
<artus> тааагеезии  заапаааланииилииии
<llorephie> >.>
<artus> < .<
<llorephie> ._.
<artus> ^_^
<tagezi> тыак.. а ну заканчиваетм.. тут вам не там
<tagezi> artus: накажу
<artus> оппа, наказун вылез :D
<llorephie> оп, утречка
<llorephie> А что, подглядывать низя?
<artus> можно только подслушивать
<llorephie> Нууууу. Так не интереееееесно
<artus> быстро же ты сдался
<aleksei`> пычалько, маздай 7 куфает аж 2.3 гига (
<aleksei`> фтопку его
<tagezi> нахиг тебе вообще вынь?
<tagezi> составил бы уже давно план по переходу на линукс, и перевелбы библиотеки...
<tagezi> сделал бы из своего города мюнхен 2 :)
<aleksei`> так недают, вцепились в мелкософтных, проекты у них тут блин ...
<aleksei`> заполонили блин ...
<tagezi> какие? МС кроме как для САПР не нужен.. и то.. большенству и тот функционал САПР, который поддерживается только вынь, никому не нужен :)
<aleksei`> tagezi: для библиотек дядюшка Гейтс специально проект намутил, техника в подарок, но на мастае естестно
<aleksei`> нет мастдая - нет техники )
<tagezi> эм.. ну так, как-будто в СССР не жили.. всегда же можно получить бесплатно всё
<tagezi> в конце концов, если гранты всякие по переходу и свободе
<tagezi> умных людей у вас просто нет, чтобы нормальный план сделать и раком там всех поставить
<aleksei`> начну умничать - раком поставят меня и пнут сильно сильно
<tagezi> кстати, есть директивы всякие в ЕС, помоему, которые предписывают при возможности использования СПО использовать его
<aleksei`> вот и живу в зоопарке
<aleksei`> tagezi: директивы не катят, начальство же договора подписало все уже давно )
<tagezi> да, наражает земля уродов, а нам с ними мучайся :)
<aleksei`> они мне и AD пихали мелкомягких, еле отбился
<tagezi> нужно их недостатками валить
<aleksei`> невозможно доказать что самба с лдапом стабильнее и быстрее работает
<tagezi> исследования показать
<aleksei`> начинают ныть что нерационально тратится время рабочее на подключение схем и т.д.
<aleksei`> что у мелкософнтых всё проще
<aleksei`> и из коробки
<tagezi> хотя.. скорее всего они просто откаты получают от МС, и тут никакие доказательства не помогут, пока они не пойдут на благо родины служить за колючуюю проволоку
<aleksei`> ну грёбанный европроект по всей стране
<aleksei`> куда я против страны упёртых? ))
<tagezi> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/LibreOffice_Migrations
<tagezi> восновном только европа и переходят.. страни третего сорта все подлизывают МС
<tagezi> франция уже давно забила на МС.. они вообще начали с министерств
<tagezi> А Нантес, когда переходил всем своим поставщикам сказал, "всё дорогие, либо вы нам присылаете нормальные документы, либо мы найдём других поставщиков" :)
<aleksei`> мечты ...
<aleksei`> а пока мечтаю, сидеть мне ещё долго в зоопарке этом ))
 * aleksei` обедать
<tomfarr> +v
<Sergey_IT> -u
<andrex> +b
<tomfarr> http://www.camwhores.tv/videos/32798/chroniclove-lesbo-games-in-private-premium-video/
<andrex> @kban tomfarr
<Sergey_IT> и подольше
<andrex> наркоман блин
<anton_p> моё мнение что это спамбот не было опровергнуто
<andrex> @mode -b+b *!~mihailmer@ppp46-138-48-157.pppoe.spdop.ru *!*@ppp46-138*
<andrex> а то какието укурки ток с этого прова лезут
<andrex> @mode -q *!*Antares@*
<andrex> вот еще один)
<tagezi> +r
<tagezi> на недельку :)
<tagezi> посмотрим кто тут вообще живой
<tagezi> вообще, регистрация на форуме расписана, так что не должно стаь проблемой :)
<andrex> те фиг угадиш)
<andrex> @mode +r
<tagezi> а чо мне угождать-то, я чо барыня чоли?
<tagezi> ))
<andrex> гадить те нада а не угождать)
<tagezi> :)
<Admin1488> не кто не знает как подружить remmina и stunnel
<Admin1488> ну мож и другое главное чтоб работало)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-10
<andrex> tagezi: ух человек 10 уже отпало)
<Atremka> всем прив
<artus> утра нервные
<artus> Atremka, ану не спать, здороватцо кто будет?
<Atremka> * #ubuntu-ru :http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<Atremka> <Atremka> всем прив
<Atremka> я здоровалсо)))
<artus> это отмазки  ))
<artus> лунатики ходють туды сюды
<aleksei`> утра всем
<artus> оппа, ллеххаа, дарофф
<aleksei`> без идента теперь не зайти на канал )
<aleksei`> #ubuntu-ru Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<artus> хы, ну дык заидентись
<aleksei`> ну дык я же тут уже )
<artus> ну ыдк ты жеж через гейт, как школьнег, будь мужиком, юзай ссху на вичат :D
<aleksei`> знаешь, а вот хочется и школьнегом побыть )
<aleksei`> беззаботное было время ...
<artus> да не трави душу :'(
<aleksei`> пойти чтоль зимбру накатить постестить
<aleksei`> *потестить
<artus> совсем скучно? )
<aleksei`> вчера наткнулся случайно на статью про версию новую
<Atremka> пойти чтоль попробовать открытую коробульку )))
<artus> атремка, ты прям как жираф :D
<aleksei`> Atremka: ну иди попробуй
<aleksei`> ))
<Atremka> да я все сумневаюся
<artus> аа, так вот в чем причина столь растянутого процесса претворения задачи в результат
<aleksei`> откинь сомнения, будь мужиком )
<Atremka> баюсяниасилю
<aleksei`> сомнения для слабых
<artus> ля, я ж те дал линк на образ буншена, че там осилять, врубил и щупай )
<Atremka> угу надо на виртуалку накатить
<artus> я б на рабочий накатывал , заодно и удобная рабочая среда будет в отличии от венды, да и пока наиграеся с оформлением - запилом всяких ништяков - разберешся как работает линуха )
<Atremka> буншен среда на аглицком вся?
<artus> там на англицком менююха только, можно перевести и вообще переделать ка ктебе хоцца
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо goslinux и centos счупать начинать
<artus> ненадо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а еще эту, для военных, астру что ли
<artus> данунафиг, зло это
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шикарно народ работает, поднимают трубку телефона и молчат. потом бросают
<artus> всегда так делаю :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а сказать "Алло"?
<artus> зачем? )))
<artus> а вдруг начнут дурацкие вопросы задавать ? а оно мне надо? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да и правда
<artus> Atremka, нууу, расказывай, не томи
<tagezi> утры всем
<artus> о, тагезя, внезапно
<tagezi> не кричи, голова болит
 * artus рявкнув на ухо tagezi паааачччииимуууууу
<tagezi> патму что голова трещит
<artus> клеем ее, ебаксидкой, и давящую повязку сверху наложить , и рассола внутрь принять )
<tagezi> не.. рассола нужно когда вчера был перепил, а я спиртное не пью юже лет 20 :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот нежданчик
<tagezi> угу :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> за победу?
<artus> ну морфием закинься тогда, опиаты попускают :D
<lin|aw> c
<tagezi> это чо было?
<tagezi> плагин для емаксподобного управления вичат? :)
<tagezi> andrex: тык
<tagezi> вот чо он опять работает, ему чо заняться нечем? :)
<tagezi> artus: куда андрюху дел?
<anton_p> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<anton_p> как интересно, блин...
<tagezi> угу, андрюха вчера добавил
<tagezi> роботы забадали
<anton_p> пришлось подумать прежде чем понять, что джоин идёт параллельно с идентификацией и она не успевает случиться раньше
<tagezi> а что у тебя?
<anton_p> конверсацион
<tagezi> ыы
<tagezi> сасл юзай :)
<anton_p> зачем? :)
<tagezi> у меня тоже самое было
<anton_p> ради #бубунту-ру?
<tagezi> а чо там, воткнул сасл и забыл
<anton_p> другие каналы не выпендриваются
<tagezi> ну, генту ещё ыпендривается
<tagezi> генту-ру
<anton_p> кубунту не выпендривается, постгрес не выпендривается...
<tagezi> ну.. вообще.. если используешь клоаку, всёравно нужно сначала идент делать, а потом заходить
<anton_p> идент делается, но только этот канал не даёт джойнуться до его окончания
<tagezi> такчто полюбому, либо сасл либо задержку
<tagezi> ты просто не юзаешь клоаку, иначебы сначала делал идент, а потом заходил
<tagezi> я этот +г не замечаю даже :)
<anton_p> лан, пофиг. будет доставать, просто покину канал :)
<tagezi> xed - это реализация ed для иксов? :)
<anton_p> лол
<anton_p> икс ивент дебаггер, насколько я помню
<tagezi> а нафига его в минт монтируют?
<anton_p> монтируют?
<anton_p> No command 'xed' found, did you mean:
<tagezi> ну, они его туда впиливают, как стандартное приложение
<anton_p> перепутал с xev
<anton_p> не знаю что это такое даже
<tagezi> а поподу "покину", тут все добровольцы, если тебе так влом воткнуть одну галочку.. ну.. чтож поделаешь.. люди приходят и уходят.. это нормально
<anton_p> я не нашёл этой галочки в конверсационе
<anton_p> мне не влом, я потратил уже 5 минут без успеха.
<tagezi> ну, мне влом делать отдельное окружение для конверсача, так как он теперь требует kde5 либы.. а мне они нафиг в системе не сдались
<anton_p> я и не напрягаю. просто моё решение может оказаться контр-продуктивным для канала. а может каналу на меня пофиг.
<tagezi> https://userbase.kde.org/Konversation/Configuring_SASL_authentication
<tagezi> гугл говорит что она есть
<anton_p> поставил ссл, ничего не изменилось
<anton_p> так же нет джойна
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да тут я, тут
<tagezi> о_О
<anton_p> ща попробую понять про сасл...
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ложку уранил в таз? :)
<anton_p> пароль у сасла какой будет?
<tagezi> такойже как у учетной записи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какую ложку?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну.. это.. сидишь на стуле, в ногах таз, в руках ложка, чтобы не заснуть... как засыпаешь, роняешь в таз ложку и просыпаешься
<tagezi> кто-то так какртины писал :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бгг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто тут Джона звал
<tagezi> эм
<anton_p> ага, так заработало
<anton_p> хорошо, что конверсацион помнит пароль. плохо, что я его не помню :)
<tagezi> ну вот.. век живи, век учись :)
<anton_p> сенкс, тагези :)
<anton_p> я блин везде разные пароли придумываю. и забываю их...
<tagezi> это у всех так...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо один пароль
<anton_p> 12345
<tagezi> берёшь листочек и клеишь на обратную сторону клавый :)
<anton_p> пароли отменить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ушел с работы домой, поднимаешь клаву - нет листочка
<tagezi> :)
<anton_p> а на листочке мелким шрифтом все пароли
<anton_p> я однажды пользовался киипасс-ом. полгода десктоп не перегружал и не выключал. за полгода забыл мастер-пароль
<anton_p> все пароли разом потерял
<anton_p> говорят, чтобы пароли не забывать, надо их регулярно вводить... :)
<tagezi> ну, можно придумать систему для паролей, и пользоваться её.. для компа это будет рандом, для тебя иметь смысл
<tagezi> ну, например.. берёшь любимую книгу и строчку в ней, пишешь какие-то определённые буковки большими, и это уже сложно будет
<tagezi> ну, или тренеровать память, заучивать пароли
<anton_p> проблема в том, что пока не забыл, пароли -- не проблема, поэтому, не уделяешь внимания. и только когда проблема возникла, понимаешь, что же надо было заучивать. но уже поздно
<anton_p> это я щас умный. а вчера с трудом нашёл пароль от коннекта к постгресу, который придумал месяц назад
<anton_p> главное внести пароль в кучу мест, откуда потом его можно выковырять. типа майскл-хистори...
<anton_p> :)
<anton_p> за что люблю постгрес -- можно настроить беспарольную аутентификацию. но ява не поддерживает...
<anton_p> постгрес по креденшиалс от юникс-сокета может знать юзера что к нему пришёл
<anton_p> ява версии 8 в 2016 году до сих пор не умеет юникс-сокетов
<tagezi> ой.. не нада про яву.. мне её ковырять скоро.. наверное
<anton_p> до версии 1.4 она не умела даже неблокирующиеся сокеты
<tagezi> уже подташнивает
<tagezi> блин, в какой нотации железо описывать?
<anton_p> да в принципе язык как язык. только длинные идентификаторы, много слов и лишних движений для простых вещей...
<anton_p> Fe -- в такой
<tagezi> угу.. и тормазит как мой диплом :)
<anton_p> тормозит там запуск жвм и потом память жрёть, а так она в принципе почти быстрая
<tagezi> почти - ключевое слово
<anton_p> в рилтайме у меня звук микшировала без проблем
<anton_p> лет 8 назад
<anton_p> с микрофона+запись
<anton_p> правда это было форменное насилие над JMF
<tagezi> не нахожу я нотации Fe
<anton_p> я оттуда не хилый кусок дизассемблировал, чтобы своё написать
<anton_p> :)
<anton_p> я намекал на элемент в таблице менделеева :)
<anton_p> если ты про описание комп. железа, то такие готовые системы уже есть, посмотри как там
<tagezi> cisco есть.. но она не гостовая.. а в госте я что-то нифига не вижу
<anton_p> ты же фин, зачем тебе гост?
<tagezi> потому что универ российский
<tagezi> я его начал ещё до переезда в финляндию
<tagezi> вот, нужно наконец закончить
<tagezi> два года назад был случай, отличницу завалили на защите... стрелочки не по госту, блин
<tagezi> в финляндии проще... если это удобно читать, этого достаточно... конечно здорово если ты можешь по стандарту, но это уже верх пилотажа, тут стандарты только на производстве знают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "удобно читать" достаточно субъективная оценка
<artus> я хз, на ластпассе мастерпасс который точно не забуд, а остальные 100500 если и забуду то на ластпассе всегда можно глянуть )
<Atremka> а я пшл на О Б Е Д)))
<artus> куда, ешо час до обеда, двоешник, работать нифига не работает зато жрет за 3х
<SergeyIT> утра, двоечники
<artus> о, серожа пришоль
<aleksei`> кстати мысль, надо сходить пообедать )
<aleksei`> а то сил не хватает на клавиши нажимать
<SergeyIT> а после обеда сил не будет голову поднять
<aleksei`> тоже может такое быть
<SergeyIT> поэтому и не обедаю
<aleksei`> война войной, а обед по расписанию!!!
<aleksei`> человек злой, когда голодный
<SergeyIT> кто тебе сказал?
<aleksei`> по себе знаю )
<SergeyIT> водички попей и пройдет
<aleksei`> в рабочее время нельзя водокчу пить
<aleksei`> после водочки можно накуралесить
<artus> кто такую чуш сказал? можно, хотя ... водку да, нунафиг, пей ром :)
<SergeyIT> а кто-то предлагает? Без закуски водка не питье
<aleksei`> блин, раздразнили, захотелось хряпнуть )
<SergeyIT> какой ты слабый, однако )
<aleksei`> нормальный я )
<aleksei`> а вот что про водичку выше, а не про водочку, это я как-то упустил
<SergeyIT> слабый. Сильный бы хряпнул и пошел начальство учить, ну как в кино нынче показывают
<aleksei`> не вижу смысла тратить время и нервы
<SergeyIT> аналогично )
<aleksei`> ну хоть где-то сошлись во мнениях )
<tagezi> если береч нервы.. то нужно везде ставить линух, а начальству писать в отчетаз что новая разработка МС успешно внедрена..
<tagezi> проблемы нужно только гуглить и вписывать вовремя :))
<artus> уфф, чейто я наелси
<SergeyIT> так поспи )
<artus> амммм, да пока вроде не хочитцо
<tagezi> заставляь себя нужно.. что, сили воли нет? :)
<artus> сила есть, воля есть, а силы воли нет :D
<SergeyIT> скоро сессия, защиты , а студентов с вопросами как-то нет, совсем плохо с образованием?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> они все знают. занимаются самообразованием
<SergeyIT> ну в чем-то и занимаются, не спорю
<tagezi> Atremka: о, ты то мне и нужен
<tagezi> заканчивай есть и иди помогать :))
<artus> зряя, ой зряяя )))
<tagezi> да ладно.. он справиться :)
<Atremka> z nen
<Atremka> я тут
<tagezi> у вас экономисты есть на предприятии?
<Atremka> ну есть
<Atremka> 2
<tagezi> что кроме косынки юзают? :)
<Atremka> из игр?
<artus> че делают? экономят?
<tagezi> нет, для работы :))
<Atremka> 1с
<Atremka> инфин
<tagezi> эксель, ворд
<anton_p> в икселе дебит с кредитом сводят
<Atremka> естессно
<tagezi> 1с?
<tagezi> нафига им это?
<Atremka> угу
<Atremka> хз
<Atremka> я не лезу
<anton_p> надо сап!
<tagezi> эм
<Atremka> они мну не тргаю з/п)
<tagezi> они что бугалтера?
<anton_p> чё мелочиться. сап это сила
<Atremka> ну у нас как бэ типа универсалы
<Atremka> в каждй опе затычка
<tagezi> угу, а их коболо подобный язык это хардкор покруче асма :)
<anton_p> а чем экономисты должны заниматься? макроэкономику микропредприятия двигать?
<Atremka> ну 1 как бэ ком дир
<tagezi> Atremka: так, в отставку тебя :))
<anton_p> ком.дир экономист
<anton_p> лол
<Atremka> я всего то 2 мес на должности)
<tagezi> бугалтера  - это не экономисты.. они вообще в экономике не соображают
<Atremka> неее
<Atremka> у нас экономисты как бухгалтера
<Atremka> )))
<Atremka> а бухгалтеров 4
<tagezi> плохие экономисты
<Atremka> один из них менеджер по продажам
<Atremka> ))
<tagezi> :D
<artus> 4ре бухгалтера, недоодмин и жменя деректоров, а работает то кто? )))
<Atremka> тут вообще хрен проссышь в иерархии
<tagezi> а ты дрорником подрабатываешь :))
<Atremka> СБшником))
<Atremka> с ПЕРКи отчеты посещений сымаю
<artus> звездун :D
<Atremka> )))
<tagezi> жесть сплошная.. нафига они админа то взяли... если там бугалтер-экономист-манагер по продажам-сантехник... могбы и админить заодно :)
<Atremka> у него времени не хватало))) он хотел сперва)))
<Atremka> 1 месяц и потом отказался
<Atremka> мне так сказали
<tagezi> слабак :)
<Atremka> предприятие бомба)))
<tagezi> контру наверное не осилил :)
<Atremka> он по Дотке2 и ЛА2 сохнет
<Atremka> поэтому видимо и не успевал
<Atremka> ))))
<tagezi> блин, что нормальному экономисту нужно?
<Atremka> в ЛО?
<tagezi> на компьютере
<artus> пива и вяленой воблы
<tagezi> что ему в ЛО нужно я знаю :)
<Atremka> артус это всем надо
<tagezi> да ну.. мне пиво не нада
<artus> аты не заслужил :D
<Atremka> хошь спрошу
<Atremka> ч0 ему ннадо
<tagezi> не, проще жене написать письмо
<Atremka> а те для чего?
<tagezi> да диплом я придумываю
<Atremka> ммм
<Atremka> куркулятор полюбому
<tagezi> был нормальный диплом, заставили переписать.. мижу мозг сношаю
<tagezi> угу, щёты :))
<Atremka> а остальное в уме
<Atremka> )))
<tagezi> а то какже интеграл то взять без счет? :))
<artus> вот занятцо нечем, я тут паниаш озадачен выбором матациклетки и где бы поблизости нарыть мотошоп штоб шлемак примерить, а он дипломы рожает :D
<tagezi> жена сказала: "компьютер и мозги" :D
<tagezi> логично :)
<anton_p> экономисту мозги?
<tagezi> не бугалтеру, а экономисту.. чорт, в россии их почему-то путают :)
<artus> экономист ненужен, зачем нам экономист?
<tagezi> вообще, она можели последнее время в Матлабе стоит, но я боюсь это в диплом нельзя включать :))
<andrex> artus: во гад, нажрался а мну не прегасил)
<SergeyIT> помогите голодающему андрексу!
<andrex> угу
<andrex> дайте вкусняшку
<Atremka> фсем бб
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как узнать какой пакет тянет конкретный пакет как зависимость?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> «За последнее десятилетие принято огромное количество документов, в которых прямо прописано, по сути, такое косвенное использование тех или иных иностранных продуктов. Все это нужно вычищать», — заявил Никифоров. По словам министра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> , здесь имеются в виду, например, шрифты и типы файлов.
<tagezi> да, нужно вообще переводить всё на кирилицу.. что за фигня вобще.. смотришь в хексы, а там всё на иностранном
<anton_p> точно. ОхАБВГДЕ
<Sergey_IT> где народ?
<tagezi> какой народ? о_О
<Sergey_IT> ну аборигены
<Sergey_IT> подумалось, твой символ должен быть L_O, а не o_O
<tagezi> :)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-11
<andrex> на костер кинули народ) а то какието темные колдуны
<Atremka> фсем прив
<artus> бебебе
<andrex> artus: тыщ
<artus> фигасее, ты так не пугай :D
 * andrex нечаянно
<artus> знаю я твое нечаянно :D
<andrex> нууу
<andrex> какбе да)
<artus> ну рассскаазывай, чего да как, и главное почему и кто
<andrex> кто то что то как то почему то потому
<artus> всех здал, вот прям сходу
<andrex> дыа)
<artus> Atremka, неспать!
<Atremka> да тут я тут)))
<andrex> artus: это самое, ну ты понял)
<artus> andrex, неаааа, нифига не понял ^_^
<andrex> где братан бунтыхелпы?
<artus> нивинаватый йааа
<andrex> нуууу да оно само
<artus> :D
<artus> да вот как прихожу домой - напроч из головы вылетает)
<andrex> давай я те позваню, напомню, гг
<artus> пиу, чейто как то глухо
<andrex> 30 мертвых обезьянок)
<tagezi> утра всем
<Atremka> прив тагези)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> накрутили блин, одмины
<andrex> че накрутили кто накрутил когда?
<andrex> мне тоже интересно)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да вы блин накрутили. с утра думал что зашел на ubuntu-ru а оказалось нет
<andrex> не это не мы)
<SergeyIT> народа (аборигенов) еще меньше (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: андрюха всех ботов пытается выгнать :)
<andrex> тагезя попросил на неделю
<andrex> я то че)
<andrex> а толку то от них, всеравно молчат а так их просто нет)
<andrex> я про незареганых
<yvm> Суп.
<yvm> Нужно запустить второй Xorg. Делою xinit -- :1, получаю (EE) parse_vt_settings: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)
<yvm> /dev/tty0 на месте.
<yvm> Автологин для не-рутовой чётной записи с agetty работает, первый startx запускает иксы нормально.
<yvm> Рутом получается запустить второй Xorg, но теряется ввод, машину приходится хард-ребутить.
<yvm> ЩЯДТН?
<Admin1488> Господа
<tagezi> не туда :)
<Admin1488> Ок пацанчики
<Admin1488> )
<Admin1488> Может кто знает как быть с phpmyadmin на 16.04 я так понимаю он не поддерживает 7 php
<tagezi> эм
<artus> так, tagezi ща йа тебя пощупаю
<tagezi> https://www.phpmyadmin.net/downloads/
<artus> tagezi, в чем подсветка так чтоб была адекватная скетчи к дуине набивать ? и так чтоб не вестило дофига
<tagezi> artus: я жене пожалуюсь, если ты меня будешь пробовать щупать, она тебя заэкономистит :)
<artus> у меня броня 4ре ппальца, не страшно )
<tagezi> подсветка си?
<tagezi> vim
<artus> данунафиг )
<tagezi> там многи всего есть
<artus> а так штоб оно ешо могло и в дуинку заливать? ))
<tagezi> так оно может
<tagezi> artus: инопланетянин, верни артуса на место :)
<artus> нехочу я ваш ви, оно меня нервирует :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: code::blocks
<artus> еще и джони ругаетцо :D
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: а кодеблок заливает прям?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но заливать из него не пробовал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на винде заливает
<artus> о , CodeBlocks Arduino IDE есть какойто
<tagezi> хе.. в вим можно любые функции воткнуть, хоть на почту отправлять :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на луну
<artus> вим зло
<tagezi> Admin1488: а какая версия пыхадмина на убунте?
<tagezi> artus: ты просто неосилятор :)
<artus> да мне оно просто нафиг ненужно было (
<SergeyIT> для Си пользуюсь только крузадером
<artus> все такие програмизды, аж бесите :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://habrahabr.ru/post/283302/ вот сегодня про пЫхпЫх выкатили
<SergeyIT> ты не программист... спокойствия не хватает
<tagezi> Admin1488: в 16.04 phpmyadmin должн поддерживать php 7
<artus> а я никогда и не говорил что могу в програмиздсдво
<tagezi> Admin1488: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/phpmyadmin
<artus> Admin1488: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/phpmyadmin
<SergeyIT> двое из ларца ))
<artus> присоединяйсо )
<SergeyIT> я больше на Вовку похож )
<artus> о, да, чуть не забыл, 16.04 ненужно, как можно было вообще додуматцо так лтс поломать
<SergeyIT> а что сломали?
<tagezi> всё
<SergeyIT> у меня работает (
<artus> я хз, я сам не читал ... :D
<artus> но мне одна бабка , говорила что ее знакомая у который сын, слышал от дяди своего друга что ...
<tagezi> работает даже старый запорожец, если руки есть, но ездить на нём всёравно не приятно.. голова болит от звона :)
<artus> завари диференциал и го на кросовые трассы :D
<SergeyIT> рук не прикладывал, а работает
<tagezi> иди кодь, школьнег :)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у тебя же лубунта теперь?
<SergeyIT> ну так ЛТС же
<artus> лубунта то еще поделие, только нетинстал, и только с фреймбуфером :D
<SergeyIT> а про компиз я еще в 2008г все сказал
<tagezi> да мне вообще не нравиться убунта.. я устал от непонятных глюков
<SergeyIT> а где нет глюков?
<SergeyIT> только там, где нас нет
<artus> в калькуляторе бк
<tagezi> ну, на генту у меня работает всё очень прилично.. пока только 2 глюка видел, и то, просто глюка, ничего не вылетает
<artus> 28.5 кб/с  ... фееричная скорость
<tagezi> модем прикупил?:)
<artus> не, спутник
<SergeyIT> свой запускать надо
<tagezi> так, сдаётся Admin1488 просто хотел нас обозвать госпадами :))
<tagezi> там и так мусару много :)
<artus> сам он господа, и отец его господа, и дед его господа :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> одни вон запустили, вроде до сих пор сигнал поймать не могут
<tagezi> потому что запусказ артус на ардуине :)
<artus> :P
<SergeyIT> да там просто венилятор на проце раскрутился, а про то что нужна точка опоры забыли, вот и крутится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какой вентилятор в безвоздушном пространстве?
<tagezi> гоняющий холодный вакуум :)
<SergeyIT> охлаждение же )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бррр
<artus> с фигли у вас вакуум уже холодным стал
<artus> вакуум по определению не имеет температуры
<anton_p> но и не нагревает ничего
<anton_p> а если что то не греет, то оно может оказаться холодным :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поэтому МКС вся обмотана отражающей изоляцией
<artus> если что то было теплым, то как бе в вакууме оно запаритцо остывать
<anton_p> тепловое излучение никто не отменяфл
<artus> ну и как бе отражайкой она от перегрева отмотана а не от охлаждения )
<anton_p> но я согласен, что вентилятор в вакууме скорее нагревающий, чем охлаждающий прибор
<JohnDoe_71Rus> от перегрева, потому что вакуум не греет
<SergeyIT> кондишн повесь снаружи, проблема то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сплит систему?
<anton_p> сплит система
<anton_p> холодильник
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anton_p: не нашел минутки код посмотреть?
<anton_p> нет пока
<anton_p> мне ж тогда и лцд такой нужен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну да
<anton_p> точнее, я код то посмотрел
<anton_p> но что-то там сделать без проверки на реальном железе не выйдет
<anton_p> автор кода настоящий любитель ассемблера, джедай, блин
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anton_p: там не только асм, ты компоновку самого девайса видел.
<anton_p> ну я смотрел только код
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там вроде картинки были. да как раз на форуме фотка
<anton_p> фотку тоже видел
<anton_p> но это уже мелочи
<anton_p> я тут посмотрел, по округе у меня не редко встречаются работы, где нужно знание всей этой кухни. может и правда надо бы сделать что-то своими руками и устроиться разработчиком фирмвари для авто :)
<anton_p> хотя, вот, не планировал...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anton_p: фирмваря для авто теперь это гента )
<anton_p> гента это просто дистр. я же про более конкретные вещи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anton_p: не читал, деваха ее 5 дней компилила на компьютере тесла моторс
<anton_p> не малинка-пи, конечно, но что-то такое. думаю, там что то типа FreeRTOS
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проапгрейдила бибику
<anton_p> тесла, ха
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так что через пару лет netinstall lada-Xray-... и вперед
<anton_p> у теслы понятно там внутри настоящий комп. у остальных вряд ли что то более мощное, чем в нынешних смартфонах и это только для управления, поди ещё спец контроллеры на отдельные узлы
<anton_p> не владею пока информацией...
<anton_p> artus: как там ардуина?
<artus> да кочевряжитцо , надо чето ей сделать )
<anton_p> на след раз можешь что то более человеческое попробовать, типа http://www.amazon.de/Waveshare-STM32F746G-DISCO-STM32F746NG-Connectors-Development/dp/B011E6WH4U/ref=sr_1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1462965327
<anton_p> ардуины таки просто игрушки
<anton_p> кстати. 16.04.1 ожидается когда? есть срок?
<Admin1488> (13:32:13) tagezi: так, сдаётся Admin1488 просто хотел нас обозвать госпадами :))
<Admin1488> Вот только что завел на пхп 7, прост в репах старая версия, поставил 4.6 от 2 мая все работает
<Admin1488> сорри за игнор разбирался
<tagezi> а что у тебя вообще старая версия делает?
<Admin1488> Спасибо за помощ
<Admin1488> а я с оф репов ставил
<tagezi> ты же на 16.04 вроде
<Admin1488> 4:4.5.4.1-2ubuntu1
<Admin1488> в репах вот это было
<tagezi> так она с поддержкой 7 выпускалась, разве нет?
<tagezi> да
<Admin1488> хз не работало(
<Admin1488> поставил 4.6
<tagezi> на убунту пакедж заявлена поддержка 7 пхп
<Admin1488> да я прочитал, ну мож криворукий прост
<tagezi> а серёга говорит что там ничего не глючит :))
<tagezi> ну, заработало и ладушки, разбираться в косяках рабов космонавта, много чести :)
<Admin1488> +
<il_> хммм
<artus> чето хотел спросить, и забул что ((
<SergeyIT> tagezi, у меня не глючит, что мне надо
<tagezi> ну, у человека теперь тоже не глючит :)
<tagezi> да и тебе не так много надо.. и ты в логи боишся смотреть :)
<SergeyIT> смотрю, ntpd отключил, много в лог писал
<artus> логи зло
<tagezi> нафиг вообще ntpd включеным держать на декстопе?
<tagezi> ну, можно раз в недельку запустить, синхронизироваться и отрубить.. но постоянно.. это что система реальнго времени с международного значения? :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если у тебя дуалбут и вторая система не знает что такое utc bios time
<tagezi> может пора избавляться от кастылей? :)
<anton_p> зачем нужен дуалбут?
<anton_p> только в игрульки виндовые играть, которые под вайном идут плохо
<anton_p> для "обычного" софта хватает какойнить вмваре или виртуалбокса
<anton_p> из реально полезного софта под виндой мне до сих пор нужен только лайтрум. линуксовые аналоги либо слабы, либо неудобны
<anton_p> лайтрум работает в виртуалбоксе
<artus> лайтрум ненужен
<tagezi> матлаб с надстройкой симулинк
<JohnDoe_71Rus> матлаб не нужен
<tagezi> октава так не умеет пока, к сожалению, а в научке теперь можно в симулинке делать.. у моей жены научрук требует
<tagezi> угу, и математика тоже :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: покажи ему высказывание никифорова, проприетарные форматы гнать поганой метлой
<artus> октава темболее ненужна
<anton_p> тагези, матлаб в виртуалбоксе может?
<tagezi> может.. если ты готов ждать часами результата
<anton_p> т е кроме некоторых игр всё реально запихать в виртуалбокс, так гораздо удобнее даже
<anton_p> он что, на видимокарте что то считает?
<anton_p> это вот главный тормозной момент виртуализации. с процессором там всё хорошо
<artus> xen юзай, там с виртуализациев видево все хорошо
<anton_p> кстати ни разу не пробовал его..
<artus> я даже кад системы и солид на телефонку себе пробрасывал :D
<artus> а так в принципе esxi, отдаеш в виртуалку хардварно видяшку и твориш шохошш
<anton_p> Ubuntu ориентирована на использование KVM вместо Xen. KVM считается более перспективным, но ещё немного сырым продуктом.
<artus> я хз на че там квм расчитано, но на проброс железа хрен там
<anton_p> Предвзятое отношение со стороны Canonical к технологиям виртуализации отличным от KVM совершенно непонятно. Потому как некоторые задачи совершенно не требуют таких расходов на ресурсы, какие требуются для KVM. Полноценное
<anton_p> использование XEN из коробки доступно только с версии 11.10 в связи с тем, что XEN включен в чистое ядро linux.
<tagezi> вот нафига сидеть в виртуалке, если линух нужен в этом случае только как хост система?
<tagezi> жена часами сидит в винде.. а когда нужен линух отбирает у меня комп :)
<anton_p> в виртуалке можно на многое забить. клонировать. снапшотить
<anton_p> приполз вирус? и хер с ним, грохнул виртуалку
<artus> если ты можеш отдать в виртуалку железо, то у тебя автоматом клонирование системы , песочницы, 100500 рабочих сред и остальные плюшки ... а так , для тесктопа ... разве что в вбоксе побаловатцо
<tagezi> угу.. а ты в курсе что у матлаба ограничено колличество установок? :))
<anton_p> Стоит отдельно отметить возможность быстрого и легкого «проброса» любых устройств в виртуальную машину. Так например, возможен проброс всяческих usb-принтеров и hasp-токенов. Возможен проброс видео-карт и остального оборудования.
<anton_p> такой проброс позволит полноценно играть в windows игры на гостевой windows системе (не забывайте, что на нее тоже требуется лицензия), не перезагружая компьютер.
<anton_p> снапшот держи
<anton_p> откатился на него и все дела
<tagezi> угу.. и винт на 100500 терабайт, чтобы спаншотить винду :)
<anton_p> ну началось
<anton_p> винты у него маленькие
<anton_p> самая смешная отмазка
<artus> anton_p,  покажи мне как откатить снапшот так же просто как в esxi ? )))
<tagezi> у меня 250 гигов, у жены 400 помоему, нам за глаза и за уши хватает
<anton_p> artus: не покажу. я ксен не пользовал пока :)
<artus> причем у тебя может быть одноврееменно запущено дофига робочих образов, а ты знай прыгай между ними ))
<artus> а это не ксен, это вмваря )
<anton_p> я понял.
<anton_p> я про "так же просто".
<anton_p> вмварь давно не использовал, кстати. виртуалбокс проще в обращении
<artus> а usb приколы один фиг по ip нуна прокидывать, ибо не напасешсо юсбишек .. хотя десяток модемов в виртуалку прокинули
<anton_p> я к тому, что виртуализация даже "просто так" имеет смысл
<artus> ясен фиг имеет )
<anton_p> а отдельные проекты распихивать по lxc
<anton_p> куда лучше, чем виртуалхосты в апаче прописывать :)
<artus> не, ну виртуализация эт ништяк ... правда вона в ксене как то раково оно отдает видео, или воспринимаетцо в хостовой системе, вобщем мыша в играх ведет себя неадекватно)
<artus> хотя фпс на все деньки пробрасывает
<anton_p> вот, зачитал... старовато, однако. http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/xen
<anton_p> кстати про мат и слово из 4х букв. ну натурально, англы не считают его матом. док-во: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/faq/id-3051404/buy-amd-9590.html -- приличная статья в приличном месте. однако: You're a f*cking noob
<tagezi> @anton_p
<tagezi> @anton_p
<andrex> еще раз
<tagezi> @voice anton_p
<tagezi> во :))
<andrex> ууу тю
<tagezi> из меня командир как изчукчи :))
<andrex> мальчик наш то золотой, но безрукий и глухой
<andrex> хехехе
<tagezi> угу :))
<SergeyIT> чего чукчей обижаете?
<andrex> SergeyIT: привет чукча))
<SergeyIT> и горжусь этим
<andrex> нууу так не интересно
<anton_p> это типа меня предупредили?
<andrex> типо да
<andrex> спроси у тазика че он хотел этим сказать
<andrex> ой тагези
<anton_p> да понятно что. типо за мат. я бы его за коверканье русскага языка потыкал, но взять с фин
<anton_p> с фина
<anton_p> но что взять с фина
<anton_p> я тут весь такой сквернослов и баламут
<anton_p> а кстати что за войсы? сколько войсов для бана надо? за какой период?
<anton_p> есть ли экспайр?
<SergeyIT> не мудри, забанят
<anton_p> я интересуюсь. совершенно литературно
<SergeyIT> в зависимости от.... банят иногда сразу и навечно
<anton_p> хочется понять систему координат в данном случае
<andrex> предупреждение потом бан
<anton_p> т е в след раз будет бан?
<andrex> время бана зависит от сугубо личных предпочтений опа
<andrex> ну в данный момент да
<anton_p> а время войса зависит от них же?
<andrex> да
<andrex> обычно сутки
<anton_p> но тагези вроде не оп?
<SergeyIT> банили и без предупреждений
<andrex> незнаю
<andrex> да
<anton_p> или это "косвенный оп" через юбунтухелп?
<andrex> в правилах прописанно наказание может быть выдано любое
<Admin1488> Gfhyb
<Admin1488> Парни
<andrex> tagezi: понял, ты косвенный)
<Admin1488> Подскажите плз чет хочу поменять локальному пользователю пасс а оно мне кричит
<Admin1488> Current Kerberos password:
<tagezi> да пофиг.. баню то понастоящему :)
<Admin1488> чет трудно гуглится
<Admin1488> я даже понять не могу что ему за пасс нужен, сначала думал он хочет пасс от дб керборса .. не подошло
<andrex> текущий
<tagezi> текущий пароль
<Admin1488> логично
<Admin1488> анг и я знаб)
<andrex> от рута меняй он не запросит
<anton_p> в списке юзеров опы отмечены зелёной точкой, тагези не отмечен. но чейнсерв опом его считает.
<Admin1488> так меняю бро
<Admin1488> просит сцуко
<anton_p> админ, рутом меняй
<anton_p> когда юзер сам себе пароль меняет, он должен знать предыдущий пароль
<tagezi> anton_p: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=116980.0
<anton_p> ага
<tagezi> а про точки, притензии к разработчикам :))
<Admin1488> root@BASE:~# passwd dbsupport
<Admin1488> Current Kerberos password:
<anton_p> я у чейнсерва уже спросил
<andrex> какие вобще точки)
<Admin1488> Да я нового создаю
<SergeyIT> anton_p, главное, Зеленого не трогай
<Admin1488> больше идей нет парни?)
<anton_p> If kerberos is indeed in use, you can't update the password using passwd
<Admin1488> а как могу?
<Admin1488> я стопал сервис
<andrex> чето с pam или kerbeross в конфигах
<Admin1488> да в гугле читал про это
<anton_p> kpasswd ?
<Admin1488> гооврит что тикета нету
<anton_p> а ещё вариант Run "pam-auth-update"
<Admin1488> он не в ад же
<Admin1488> пробовал
<Admin1488> с гугла решение
<anton_p> ah great, i used pam-auth-update command and disabled Kerberos authentication, and now passwd works. thanks very much!!
<anton_p> говорят должно работать
<andrex> etc/pam.d что там
<Admin1488> так там он говорит отключить керборс авторизацию, но у меня же ад
<anton_p> так юзер локальный?
<Admin1488> отключил керборс и сменил
<Admin1488>  "pam-auth-update"
<Admin1488> вот там отключил выбор керборс
<anton_p> ну так юзер был локальный?
<Admin1488> да
<Admin1488> он локальный
<anton_p> я так понимаю, у pam_krb5 или как там его, можно настроить какие юзера локальные, чтобы к ним он не лез
<anton_p> minimum_uid=0 -- tells pam_krb5.so to ignore authentication attempts by users with UIDs below the specified number.
<andrex> вооо
<andrex> вот это нада чтобы было
<andrex> оно по сути дефолт
<Admin1488> это в кфг добавить?
<anton_p> в опции к pam_krb5.so
<anton_p> понятно, что по уидам разделить локальных и ремоут юзеров
<anton_p> скажем, локальные уид < 2000
<anton_p> соотно, динамически юзерам твоим самба или кто там должны выдавать уиды от 2000
<Admin1488> я все понял
<andrex> Admin1488: кто то очень пряморукий колупался там у вас видать)))
<anton_p> ваще я инфу в гугле нашёл вот за пару минут...
<Admin1488> а прост ты искал по правильныйм фразам
<anton_p> наверное, у меня гугль другой :)
<Admin1488> я же не такой опытный как вы
<Admin1488> я искал по керборс куриент
<Admin1488> самая дельная статья на ланч баге нашлась
<anton_p> я не опытный...
<anton_p> и давно не админ... :)
<anton_p> что то лениво блин проект двигается просто
<tagezi> угу.. блин, сидишь, рожаешь по строчке в час
<tagezi> впринципе даже и делать то нечего почти, просто лениво (
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-12
<Atremka> фсем прив
<Atremka> need help
<aleksei`> всем утра
<Atremka> need help
<anton_p> данила?
<Atremka> ???
<Atremka> какой такой данила
<anton_p> брат-2 не смотрел, да?
<Atremka> сморел конеш
<Atremka> блин у мну тут бедя
<Atremka> дир300 с ума сошел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дай ему конфетку. успокоится
<Atremka> угугу
<Atremka> если бы)))
<anton_p> кто такой дир300? может это устаревшая версия дир400? обновись
<Atremka> вообщем на кнопку ресет не реагирует ИП шлюза (то есть свой адрес) не пишет ни в сведениях подключения не через комстроку. мне присвоил 169.254.193.137 (хотя по умолч у него 192.168.0.ххх, а стоял он на 192.168.1.ххх
<anton_p> атрёмка: http://mp3.cc/m/53294-Brat_2/23358679-Ben_eto_Danila_aj_nid_help/
<Atremka> Д-линк DIR-300
<anton_p> 169.254.193.137 -- приватный адрес
<anton_p> закреплён за майкрософтом
<anton_p> т е винда твоя сама себе его назначила
<Atremka> иии? шо роутеру пздц
<JohnDoe_71Rus> винда присваивает, когда не может до dhcp достучаться
<Atremka> кнопка ресет нажимается с щелчком, но реакции 0
<Atremka> расковырял, на вид норм
<Atremka> вздутий нет
<anton_p> http://www.anekdot.ru/id/411067/
<anton_p> это тоже тебе
<anton_p> питание выруби и вруби
<anton_p> но ваще почему бы и не сдохнуть дешёвому китайскому поделию?
<Atremka> питание отрубал
<anton_p> ух.
<Atremka> индикация работает
<Atremka> все норм
<JohnDoe_71Rus> перешить на openWRT
<anton_p> вот алгоритм: ставишь винде принудительный айпи из своего 192.168.0.ххх, смотришь что рутер твой доступен или нет
<anton_p> или какой там адрес рутеровского шлюза
<anton_p> т е надо понять он ваще жив ли по езернету
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Atremka: MTBF Среднее время безотказной работы > 30,000 ч сколько ему лет?
<anton_p> или вайфаю?
<Atremka> макс года 3
<anton_p> ваня, среднее время == средняя температура по больнице. а люди мрут
<Atremka> езернет
<anton_p> ну вот, пойми сначала, жив ли рутер и его езернет
<anton_p>  если нет, то и вопросов нет
<anton_p> я надеюсь, что он сдох :)
<aleksei`> ))
<Atremka> почему на это надеешься?
<aleksei`> может просто порт сдох, переткнуть надо
<anton_p> чтобы вопросы кончились :)
<Atremka> порты все менял
<aleksei`> гроза была недавно?
<aleksei`> скачки напруги?
<Atremka> неа
<Atremka> свет передернуло разок
<anton_p> менты с электрошокерами?
<Atremka> утром
<anton_p> инопланетяне не прилетали?
<aleksei`> )))
<anton_p> о, куда мой войс делся?
<aleksei`> прост длинки очень чувствительны к скачкам, особенно диры300
<anton_p> вчера ещё был
<aleksei`> мейд ин чайна!!
<aleksei`> anton_p: я его забрал у тебя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а что не чайна?
<anton_p> aleksei`: за что?
<anton_p> теперь я такой же как все!
<anton_p> :)
<aleksei`> )
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus: я про то что 'nj cfvjt rbnfqcrjt u //
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anton_p: простой паренек из народа
<aleksei`> *это самое г китайское
<JohnDoe_71Rus> очень распространено в home & soho сегменте
<Atremka> короче поц мертв
<anton_p> да, недавно с велика брякнулся, благодаря сыну. кровь не голубая...
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus: распространён - да, не спорю
<anton_p> атрёмка, ну вот видишь. теперь вопросов нет, есть чёткий план действий: купить новый рутер
<anton_p> а то вылетело бы что-то наполовину и кочевряжился бы понимая
<anton_p>  особенно когда вылетает какая нить хня по питанию. и вроде всё ок, а как нагрузка так ппц
<Atremka> да тот роутер использовался как свич
<Atremka> т ак что теперь уж возьму свич)))
<anton_p> нынче свичи пучок за пятачок
<anton_p> возьми два
 * anton_p шутит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бери гигабитный, на вырост
<anton_p> 100 гигабитный
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на квантовых пучках
<anton_p> с телепортацией электронов
<artus> тест
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Fail!
<artus> мвааахахаааа, йаа воткнул линуху сибе, и йа в вичатигеее
<artus> маиии алиасыыы )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поздравляем
<artus> не, ну это жиж совсем другое дело, когда запущен фокс на 8м вкладок и система кушает всего 400м , можно же жииитььь, особенно когда рама всего гиг ((
<anton_p> Math is Hard. Let's Go Shopping. лол
<artus> а больше всего скучал по зажигаемой лампочке на клаве при смене языыка ))
<anton_p> на смартфоне что ли?
<artus> ммм?
<anton_p> кстати, у меня три языка переключаются. лампочку не зажигаю :)
<anton_p> система кушает всего 400м , можно же жииитььь, особенно когда рама всего гиг -- на смартфоне что ли?
<artus> ну я даже на форточки везде вкорячиваю переключение языка по капслоку , и лампочка наше все )
<artus> да не, рабочий комп (
<anton_p> у тебя языков всего два
<anton_p> и на моей клаве капслок несколько нетривиально нажимать :)
<artus> ну в чем проблема воткнуть левый язык на отдельный хоткей?
<anton_p> да я что то не разбирался особо даже можно ли так... мне надо рус-англ-нем
<anton_p> иногда надо на немецком писать
<anton_p> не часто, но несколько раз в день
<artus> немецкий ненужен :D
<anton_p> надо немцам рассказать
<anton_p> они не в курсе
<anton_p> я бы тоже предпочёл английский...
<Admin1488> artus: ну я даже на форточки везде вкорячиваю переключение языка по капслоку , и лампочка наше все )
<Admin1488> я кстати уже от этого отошел почему-то
<Admin1488> раньше тоже везде такое было, если яхык сменить то ток капс
<anton_p> у знакомых приезжал престарелый родственник в гости, ветеран войны. пожил, посмотрел германию, его спрашивают: "ну, как тебе германия?", он отвечает: "хорошо тут, чисто, приятно, красиво. но как подумаю, что в городе немцы..."
<Admin1488> )
<Admin1488> Антон а ты ща где работаешь я забыл чет?
<anton_p> нигде. безработный я
<Admin1488> жена есть?
<anton_p> есть. и дети есть
<Admin1488> ну у вас тут похоже своя атмосфера)
<anton_p> в плане?
<artus> Admin1488, слабак жеж
<Admin1488> tagezi  в такой же обстановке)
<anton_p> он студент в финке
<Admin1488> угу и с женой
<Admin1488> не работает
<anton_p> студенту без детей нормально. выучился -- пошёл работать. а у меня рабочего опыта дофига, мне мало нельзя платить :)
<Admin1488> а где в последний раз работал?
<anton_p> в одной небольшой конторе. закрылась совсем
<Admin1488> печаль я ща в такой же)
<Admin1488> ушел из одноклассников
<Admin1488> правда там я н админил там я инженером был
<anton_p> я не знаю как оно у одноклассников внутри, но снаружи они мне активно не нравились :)
<Admin1488> в ок.ру админы хорошо получают а прогеры еще лучше)
<Admin1488> ну всем интерфейс не нравится
<Admin1488> внутри все очень даже не чего
<anton_p> я нормально получал. я, правда, "челове-оркестр" был
<anton_p> в основном программист
<Admin1488> а на чем пишешь?
<anton_p> на перле, в основном. могу много на чём :)
<Admin1488> ну вот тебе надо валить в такие компашки типа вк ок
<anton_p> а перл оказалось щас вот мало кому нужен... в моей местности точно
<anton_p> у них есть офисы в германии?
<anton_p> что то сомнительно
<Admin1488> в мейл помойно все... Хоть ок и относится к ним юридически, физически весь строй не зависим, хотя вот когда  увольнялся отдел сетевиков уже начали объединять
<anton_p> хз, вобщем. надо думать что то про переезд, но это дело неприятное и точно небыстрое
<Admin1488> а как ты там оказался?
<Admin1488> И где именно ты там?
<anton_p> я в мелком городишке на юго-западе
<anton_p> 50км до франции
<Admin1488> ну смотри в ок можно работать хоть с северного полюса главное чтоб был инет хороший)
<Admin1488> Трир далеко от тебя?
<anton_p> в моей земле
<anton_p> километров 150 навскидку
<anton_p> по карте посмотреть надо
<anton_p> я кажись его проезжаю по дороге в люксембург
<Admin1488> да скорее всего
<Admin1488> так а чего ты туда попер то?
<anton_p> до люксембурга 160. значит трир ближе. но трассы неудобно немного идут, что ехать дольше, чем хочется
<anton_p> жениться хотел
<Admin1488> она немка?
<anton_p> будущая жена тут была
<Admin1488> Аа понятно
<anton_p> гражданство немецкое
<anton_p> а так учились в раше вместе
<anton_p> нашёл работу, переехал в германию
<anton_p> если сократить повествование :)
<anton_p> а что в трире?
<Admin1488> ясно, а в Рашке где жил?
<Admin1488> Друг у меня от туда, надо сгонять к нему
<anton_p> посмотрел по карте, 157км
<anton_p> из омска я
<anton_p> середина страны. самая дыра :)
<Admin1488> понятно=))
<anton_p> моё личное мнение, что омск -- это дыра между екатеринбургом и новосибирском
<Admin1488> я не бывал там, а что тебе не нравилось?
<anton_p> город. на запад ебург -- прямо видно, что лучше. на восток новосиб -- тоже самое.
<anton_p> а люди в омске хорошие. но город отстой
<anton_p> купил в 2004 себе первый дслр, чтобы фотать "интересное". приехал в омск. и мало чего нашёл вообще.
<anton_p> я в немецкой деревне больше нафотая
<anton_p> нафотаю
<Admin1488> :-D
<Admin1488> так сорь я отойду поработать
<anton_p> со школьных лет я пытался из омска свалить, пока вот не свалил окончательно :)
<anton_p> дефолт-сити меня ничем не привлекал, кстати. даже баблом...
<artus> ааарррррррррр http://pastebin.com/e800BHGK
<artus> если я снесу нафиг /var/lib/dpkg/info/libitmages.postrm , его попустит?
<anton_p> может пакет gtk-update-icon-cache поставить?
<artus> поздно ))) закоментил нафигн все в постинстале этом и снесло )
<anton_p> ну и тоже верно. я тоже бывало так делал :)
<artus> тоже мне, понапридумывают упоротостей на ровном месте
<anton_p> согласен
<anton_p> надо как в слаке
<anton_p> тгз наше всё
<artus> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<anton_p> или гист
<artus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16373273/ спрашиваетцо, нахрена оно надо то ?
<anton_p> а что за либа то была?
<anton_p> automatically added section
<anton_p>  Application for upload images/pictures/photos from Unity launcher and nautilus context menu
<anton_p> надо сказать, я ничего не понял. включая авторегенерацию тем...
<anton_p> имгур такой?
<anton_p> артус, ты бы не сказал, я бы не знал о существовании итимэйджес :)
<artus> ну дык ты бы спросил ))
<anton_p> Проекты наших пользователей
<anton_p> нда
<anton_p> лан
<artus> [/home/artus]% cat bin/screenshooter
<artus> #!/bin/sh
<artus> scrot -s -e 'cp $f /home/artus/images/$f && itmages-upload $f && rm -f $f' | xclip -filter
<anton_p> screenshooter
<anton_p> омг
<anton_p> я таки предпочитаю фотоаппаратом что-то снять
<anton_p> чем свой рабочий стол демонстрировать...
<anton_p> авторам пакета надо багрепорт отослать чтобы убрали вызов gtk-update-icon-cache
<artus> anton_p, а это не демонстрирует рабстол, это выделил область, залил на хостинг и получил линк в буфер , сразу, для копипасты)
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/4259003/1ab607d8
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/4259007/7698242c
<artus> воо, норм )
<artus> Atremka, http://itmages.ru/image/view/4259024/47c72918
<Atremka> yjen&
<Atremka> ноут
<Atremka> ???
<artus> коробка :D
<Atremka> буншена качнул, но сцуко очкую ставить. Танки боюсь потом не смогу наладить (о модах ващпе молчу)
<Atremka> вот на днях попробую на рабочий внедрить
<Atremka> а ща надо разобраться с видеонаблядением
<artus> у него лив режим есть)))
<artus> с флешки погоняй
<artus> ды ваще упоротый, какие к звездам танки на робочих компах, а потом месяцами настраивать мелочевки, конечно, это жде не задротить в игрули
<Atremka> не
<Atremka> на рабочке танки нинини
<Atremka> на рабочке перка, а пороля я не знаю)))
<artus> anton_p, кстати, вот обясни мне какого рожна я не могу втупую прочитать с /dev/ttyUSB0 :( нуна именно миником юзать тааак неинтересноооо
<artus> ping
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Fail!
<Atremka> pong
<Atremka> )))
<Atremka> так усе я на обед)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: наверно прав нету или не в группе
<artus> дык от рута жеж , а нчиего не сыпетцо (((
<artus> в миником плюет , пичаль
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> оппа, тагезя, какие люди
<tagezi> не кричи
<artus> да я ваааще шопотом, ненадо тут
<tagezi> всё равно голова трещит
<tagezi> незя до утра сидеть и программить
<artus> лучше б ты пил )))
<tagezi> мне нельзя.. в реанимации окажусь :))
<artus> да ну так жить, лучше уж в реанимацию :D там кстати не так и плохо )
<tagezi> да, я знаю.. 2 года отработал там
<anton_p> artus: baudrate надо выставить потому что
<artus> cat < /dev/ttyUSB0 вроде даже чето пытаетцо .. да пофиг пока, ща натяну ide, далью скетч адекватный и тогда уже посмотримс
<anton_p> stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 115200 cs8 -cstopb -parenb
<anton_p> попробуй так сделать сначала
<anton_p> ну или посмотри стрейсом что миником на порт ставит
<anton_p> чтобы точно настройками попасть
<artus> да в том то и дело сто на stty пусто
<artus> anton_p, https://itmages.ru/image/view/4259482/e52232aa
<tagezi> у тебя полупрозрачный терминал? :)
<artus> угу
<tagezi> ищвращенец :)
<artus> сфигли ))
<artus> у меня и моник на 90 повернут )
<tagezi> да глаза ломает, когда много работаешь
<artus> ну ты же взрослый дядя, должен понимать что восприятие на твоем мониторе отличное от моего) в том положении в каком я сижу я прозрачности вообще не вижу ))
<artus> опять же попричине того что моник тфт и ротирован на 90
<tagezi> а как этот эмулятор называется?
<tagezi> я вроде его когда-то юзал, но вообще не помню уже
<artus> терминатор , из плюшек табы и сплиты окон
<tagezi> угу, точно
<tagezi> на питоне написан
<tagezi> я его на убунте юзал, пока на кде не перешол
<tagezi> ё*
<tagezi> ррр
<artus> ))
<anton_p> ну у тебя уже стоит миником. запусти на него стрейс и посмотри как он порт настраивает
<artus> нету у меня трейсера, а там пока ява тянетцо , и тянутцо ей ешоо....
<andrex> тююю
<artus> [36 gcc-avr 9.880 kB/11,7 MB 84%] [42 openjdk-7-jre-headless 22,9 MB/41,1 MB 56%]        25,5 kB/s 14мин 31с,1 M
<artus> вся глубина глубин ))
<andrex> ух
<anton_p> а ещё думаю, что не нужно закрывать файловый дескриптор между установкой режимов и чтением, т.е. надо делать как у тебя скрипт tty.sh, но передавать ему < /dev/ttyS0, чтобы стдин стал оттуда и работать внутри скритпа с стдин. может быть даже
<anton_p> через /dev/stdin
<artus> чивооо ? ты меня соввсем запутал )
<andrex> во еще один запутаный))
<anton_p> короче не парься, пользуй миником
<anton_p> :)
<anton_p> чтобы не путаться
<artus> нихочууууу
<andrex> балтун и бурчун)
<andrex> ходят парами
<Atremka> сцуко, меня тут один гомодрил выжить хочет. надо бы ему поднасрать)))
<artus> так тебе и надо, продолжай в танчики гамать :D
<andrex> дадада
<andrex> вот вот вот
<andrex> держи погон
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/4260014/2b8ce33c
<artus> хеее
<anton_p> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<anton_p> надо будет поставить 4.5.4. смотрю что то снова с радеоном чинили
<andrex> нафиг оно те?
<andrex> нету там ничего с радеоном
<andrex> 4.4.9 кушай
<andrex> оно полезное)
<artus> 4/4/9 ненужно
<andrex> а че так
<andrex> ну патьс 4.6-rc7 грызет)
<SergeyIT> andrex: что не нравится? Сам бурчун )
<artus> Atremka, тебя уже выгнали? можно начинать отмечать? ))
<Atremka> nyny
<Atremka> posmeitesya
<Atremka> не выгонят
<Atremka> они за 12к никого лучше не найдут
<Atremka> учитывая что тут за посл год 4 админа было
<tagezi> 12к? :))
<artus> да любого таджика, даже дворник быстрее по ману поднимет проксю :D
<artus> за полтора месяца неосилить скоопипастить без лишних телодвижений ... это надо талант иметь :D
<tagezi> Atremka: у тебя профессия какая по корочке?
<Atremka> у меня есть корочка???
<tagezi> а у тебя нет корочки?
<Atremka> неа
<Atremka> я так шушуть шарю
<tagezi> а лет тебе сколка?
<Atremka> 24
<tagezi> мдя
<Atremka> у меня 3 класса церковноприходской
<Atremka> шучу
<Atremka> я учусь на среднетехе
<artus> я вообще без вышки :D
<tagezi> хотя я первую свою базу данных писал когда в мед коледже учился.. но я так сильно не тормозил :)
<artus> ну как без вышки, 3 незаконченых универа :D
<Atremka> а вру
<Atremka> есть корочка
<Atremka> после школы дали
<Atremka> Оператор ЭВМ
<Atremka> )))
<Atremka> и город наш 15к населения
<Atremka> тут 10к норм з/п
<Atremka> минималка 5к
<artus> этой корочкой можно только подтеретцо
<tagezi> жосткая слишком.. так что тоже нет :)
<Atremka> а теперь могете посмеяцо
<Atremka> что я туплю))
<artus> тут ржать надо а не смеятцо, особенно если ты в оправдание тупнякам такие примеры приводиш)
<tagezi> Atremka: на кого учишься?
<artus> я уже говорил, вместотанчиков вкорячиваеш линь, и живеш на ней, хош-не хош через пару месяцев будеш в ней разбиратцо ) а все остальное будет уже мелочью. если разобрался как работает система хоть в общих чертах - значит с
<artus> мануалом в руках разберешся со всем остальным )
<Atremka> техник АСОИУ
<Atremka> заочно)
<artus> че за ругательство?
<tagezi> эм
<Atremka> автоматизированные системы обработки информации и управление
<tagezi> информатик :)
<Atremka> ну типа того
<tagezi> ну, это информатик техник типа..
<Atremka> все зависит от направления на которое учат
<tagezi> странно, у вас же есть курс по андминистрированию ОС
<Atremka> кратенько на виндузе было
<Atremka> 1 семестр
<artus> асушник? дык это жиж сборная солянка
<tagezi> да информатики все сборная солянка :)
<artus> я тож вроде как типа асушник :D должен был быть в итоге ) но учебу мне заменила практика :D
<tagezi> все информатики это мутация - яйца от носорога, морда от бурозубки :))
<Atremka> короч в общих чертах мы должны предприятие обслуживать датчики там всякие ставить на конвеере вместо людев
<Atremka> только как раз этому нас и не учат)))
<artus> мдя
<artus> и чему жеж ты научился за столько лет учебы?
<artus> окромя танков
<Atremka>  чему учили + работал грузчиком = умею таскать мешки и устанавливать программы на винду)
<Atremka> а танки для души вечерком после работы
<tagezi> могу копать, могу не копать :)
<artus> эмм, ну это может сейчас любой оболтус неокончивший 8ми класов
<Atremka> ну так я ж говорю - чему учили
<tagezi> у меня доча в 11 лет могла поставить прогу на винду :)
<Atremka> у нас на многие предметы преподы не ходили
<Atremka> не то что студенты
<artus> ясно, кароче так и говори, нифига ничему ты не училсо , тупо просиживал штаны )
<Atremka> ну я как бэ прихожу ток на сессии
<Atremka> я ж заочник
<tagezi> знания зависят не от преподов, а от желания..
<Atremka> угу и от времени
<tagezi> у меня таже самая история, но в отличии от тебя я не качаю контрольные из интернета, а делаю их сам :)))
<Atremka> 90% работ делаю сам
<artus> чувак, я когда на заочке в авиационном сидел, админил факультет в политехе , нафига ты расказываеш про - неучат ) на заочке ты сам учишсо , тебе никто ничего не обязан )
<Atremka> ибо там рефераты
<artus> фкакие нафиг рефераты :D че за бред )
<Atremka> реферат = 3
<artus> да кому они в хрен впились у заочников )) загадочная у тебя учеба короче :D
<Atremka> качество образования упало ниже уровня моря
<Atremka> город маленький тут и преподов норм нет
<tagezi> у тебя весь интернет есть
<tagezi> иди на интуит учись
<tagezi> там бесплатно.. edx или курсеру, там тоже полно курсов
<anton_p> учиться надо самому тому что интересно
<Atremka> ок, спс
<andrex> образование упало везде
<andrex> те кто 10 лет учился лучше все знаю чем те кто щас
<andrex> либо тупеем либо учителя такие
<andrex> хотяя итак все понятно готовят решать тесты в итоге и тесты решить не могут
<andrex> tagezi: https://plus.google.com/+LeraGoncharuk/posts/Rgj7E64KfcF найди ошибку))
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> andrex: это к чему? :))
<tagezi> а -> я
<tagezi> я вообще с ошибками пишу, к сожалению.. постоянно их делаю
<andrex> да все так пишут)
<tagezi> сейчас делал объяву, смотрел шаблон, а у меня там на несколько раз предлоги повторены ((
<tagezi> чем я читал, когда проверял это
<andrex> задолбавшимся мозгом
<andrex> наверно
<tagezi> наверное..
<tagezi> о, блин. ещё ((
<andrex> еще куча обнов
<tagezi> не, нужно в рассылку кинуть
<SergeyIT> скоко учителей на одного Артемку!
<andrex> и все зря
<andrex> он не обучаемый :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хочу удалить xterm. синаптпк говорит тогда поставлю тебе gnome-terminal. который мне тоже не сдался.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как узнать какой пакет пакостит?
<andrex> как зависимости пакета узнать знаю а вот на оборот фз
<andrex> либо гном либо x11-common наверное
<andrex> в деб базед с зависимостями беда полная)
<andrex> раньше к примеру чтобы выпилить фф надо было кактус сьесть
<andrex> ибо он ставил место него какуюто жуть которая тоже фф по сути)
<flegontoff> Доброго времени суток !!
<flegontoff> Скачал с официального сайта ICQ под Линукс. все хорошо, кроме значка  в трее
<flegontoff> он отображается без ярлыка,
<flegontoff> у меня Xubuntu, подскажите кто силен в этом, спасибо!)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.oldschoolirc.com/ а это что за клиент?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уууу. ей жаба нужна
<Sergey_IT> вечера, учителя
<Sergey_IT> Балтун, ты следишь за мной?
<Sergey_IT> ночера
<tagezi> ночера
<Sergey_IT> опять клещами пугают (
<tagezi> ну, мы с собаки уже снимаем
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-13
<andrex> tagezi: тагезяяяяяя
<andrex> ты мну нужон
<andrex> как спиртяга алконафту
<JohnDoe_71Rus> алконафту по утру нужен рассол
<andrex> у мну особенный алконафт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он спит уже небось\
<andrex> он проснутся должен уже
<andrex> а не спать)
<andrex> ша запрется скажет утра и я буду довольный)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он по особому графику. ночью бодрствует а часов в 9 спать идет
<andrex> ну тогда я буду не доволен
<andrex> оочень
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> andrex: тык
<andrex> tagezi: да вижу
<andrex> )
<andrex> tagezi: в ЛО есть какиенить рамки? или както их сваять там модно?
<tagezi> рамки? в draw?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> рамка дипломного проекта, по ГОСТу
<andrex> tagezi: хммм посмотрю draw че там он даже не стоит у мну)
<tagezi> по госту там только стрелки есть, и то не автоматом
<tagezi> а ты где его смотришь в офисные приложения или графика?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и там и там должон быть
<andrex> да не стоит у мну он
<andrex> по этому ннгде не смотрю
<andrex> ща воткну и поколупаю че там да как
<tagezi> может у тебя вообще ЛО нет? :)
<tagezi> гостовую рисовать нужно
<andrex> да пофиг какую главное цветастую))
<tagezi> а красивые вроде в расширении были, ща посмотрю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> плохо что ее в шаблонах нет
<andrex> я вобще думал уже тупо отсканить и воткнуть в документ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, у нас особо одаренные авторы, сначала конвертят в pdf. потом когда документ подписан, сканируют страницы с подписями и вставляют сканом целую страницу. и снова конверят в pdf. размеры готовых pdf разительно отличаются
<andrex> ууу
<andrex> это дурка уже)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя можно красиво вставить маленькую картину с подписью
<aleksei`> всем утра
<andrex> сам такой
<aleksei`> )
<aleksei`> вот не понимаю, зачем выпилили из 14.04 лтски пхп 5.4
<andrex> а нафиг оно)
<andrex> если нада сам впили
<aleksei`> да вот с этим - то и проблема
<aleksei`> довнгрейда не предусмотрено )
<tagezi> andrex: ороче сканируй и вставляй :)
<andrex> make
<aleksei`> ну только если самому собрать
<andrex> tagezi: я тоже так подумал)
<tagezi> я чото ключевых слов подобрать не могу
<tagezi> вообще, было расширение от Лодахи, которое позволяло искать по ключивым словам в опенарт
<andrex> а пошарюсь еще времени вогон
<andrex> а
<icapusta> Всем привет!
<andrex> ну привет
<andrex> айкапусто)
<icapusta> Я тут это с вопросом )
<icapusta> На халявных серверах амазона хочу впн поднять, поднял, зашел с помощью winscp скопировать клиентский ключи, а не дает, говорит прав нету
<andrex> ls -la где там ключи валяются
<icapusta> Список файлов и прав на них выдал мне
<icapusta> А, есть возможность повысить права в winscp?
<andrex> эм
<andrex> если у пользователя есть права то и через scp они должы быть если там тотже юзверь через которого scp подрубается
<andrex> scp user@remote.host:~/\{file1,file2,file3\} .
<andrex> както так
<andrex> и кто клиентские ключи генератит на серве)
<icapusta> Читал мануалы, пишут так )
<icapusta> Спасибо, чот ничего не могу понять
<icapusta> WinSCP при попытке входа в каталог /etc/openvpn/keys/ говорит не хватает прав
<andrex> нууу есно
<andrex> ты их в хомяк скопируй а потом через сцп уже
<icapusta> Я их скопировал в openvpn оттуда тянет сертфикат, но сам ключ не копирует говорит прав не хватает
<andrex> ну значит права всетаки
<andrex> ls -la /etc/openvpn на пасту
<andrex> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<icapusta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16387403/
<icapusta> нужно утянуть home.key
<andrex> chown
<andrex> man chown
<andrex> хотяя chmod тож почитай
<andrex> -rw------- 1 root root 1708 May 12 23:45 home.key
<andrex> владелец рут
<andrex> может читать писать
<andrex> остальные ничего не могут и группа
<icapusta> ок спасибо
<andrex> тебе нужно дать другим хотябы читать
<icapusta> Если я сделаю так: chmod 755* будет ли это правильно ?
<andrex> или дать права юзверю с которого ты сппшишся
<andrex> 644 хватит
<andrex> там впринципе оно и есть у других
<icapusta> Спасибо)
<andrex> artus: тыдебыл? O_O
<andrex> rfr gjcvtk yfc ,hjcbnm
<andrex> как посмел нас бросить
<[koshka]> Опачки
<andrex> да шо такое то
<[koshka]> Шо шо
<andrex> [koshka]: кыс кыс)
<[koshka]> Как делища?
<andrex> холосо
<[koshka]> У нас прошлой ночью было -5
<andrex> рассольник как там мой, протух?
<[koshka]> Май ваще не в курсах что он весна
<andrex> нуу у нас снег был
<andrex> седня град был
<[koshka]> Нет рассольника, полтора месяца как
<andrex> капец какойто)
<andrex> ээээ
<andrex> [koshka]: ком отдала?
<[koshka]> Мама и бабушка не любит
<[koshka]> Поэтому борщи и супы пока
<andrex> ну хоть так
<anton_p> можно как-то понизить частоту проца самостоятельно, не перегружаясь в биос и не на лаптопе?
<anton_p> т е смотрю, вроде нет управления питанием у меня...
<tagezi> вроде в убунту утилиты были
<andrex> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
<andrex> минималка помоему 800
<andrex> ну и естественно нужно для каждого ядра менять
<andrex> всякие виртуальные в интел несчитаются
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-14
<aleksei`> утра
<tagezi> утра
<andrex> азаза
<tagezi> тыак
<tagezi> и чо мы все молчим сегодня?
<tagezi> работы мало что ли и все в игрульки дуются? :)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-15
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> tagezi: не мешай)
<nazar01> Подскажите, пожалуйста, что значит "W: Не удалось получить http://ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/misc/cran/bin/linux/ubuntu/trusty/Packages  Хеш сумма не совпадает"
<nazar01> Пытаюсь установить себе язык R через их репозиторий
<BDA> ppp
<BDA> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<BDA> !searh ATI
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='searh ATI'
<andrex> !askthebot > BDA
<ubuntuhelp> BDA, please see my private message
<BDA> !askbot
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='askbot'
<BDA> !askthebot
<ubuntuhelp> Пожалуйста, изучайте мои возможности в ПМ! /msg ubuntuhelp help. Поиск соответствий: !search factoid
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-08
<aleksei`> утрррр
<artus> тррр
<|cub|> здрасти
<|cub|> а никто не делал авторизацию через ldap + ssh ?
<artus> оммм, это что за извращенная связка? :)
<|cub|> это еще не извращенная)
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<artus> и тебе времени суток )
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-09
<aleksei`> утрррррр
<aleksei`> и с празником!!!!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> морозяка. 4 градуса
<aleksei`> у нас 3.2 градуса
<aleksei`> но солнце светит
<tagezi> да, чертово глобальное потепление
<Spaik> tetst
<Sergey_IT> с Праздником!
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-10
<aleksei`> утрррр
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anderx: https://geektimes.ru/post/289009/
<|cub|> морген
<SergeyIT> утра снежного
<aleksei`> чёт заснежило всё ...
<aleksei`> хоть лыжи доставай
<artus> и перепрятывай
<anderx> ну и why
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-11
<aleksei`> утррррр
<UNIm95> Черт
<UNIm95> Всем спамят? Или только мне?
<UNIm95> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, andrex, tagezi, UNIm95
<UNIm95> Народ. я врубил +r на канал. Все ники перед этим сообщением спамер
<UNIm95> один и тот же
<tagezi> да, все желанные
<UNIm95> tagezi: но не в тот момент когда надо закрыть 50+ вкладок
<tagezi> ну, мне повезло, у меня было только 7
<|rapidsp|> емпати убивает все одним крестиком :)
<aleksei`> спамеры ёкараный бабай
<aleksei`> sudo apt-kill spamers
<artus> чего это за жесть с флудом в личку был?
<SergeyIT> хде хто?
<SergeyIT> а ты ему в личину!
<Ne0S> а я думал в irc нет спама )))))))
<SergeyIT> в ирк все есть - спам, кик, бан...
<|rapidsp|> и парапарам
<SergeyIT> хотя.... бардака не замечено )
<Ne0S> ))))
<|cub|> трям
<aleksei`> на канале +r? )
<|rapidsp|> а что такое "окружение рабочего стола debian"?
<|rapidsp|> для виртуалки с простенькими иксами этог достаточно?
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Ну понг, и что?
<Sergey_IT> хоть один н спит
<Sergey_IT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Fail!
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-12
<anderx> серожа)
<aleksei`> утррррр
<|cub|> здрасти
<Admin1488> Привет
<Admin1488> https://terrycain.github.io/razer-drivers/#download
<Admin1488> случайно наткнулся, не могу понять пока что оно дает, документации толкой поа не нашел, может кто знает?
<Admin1488> это дрова по игровую продукцию от razer
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фенечки для настройки каждой из 20 кнопок мыши на свой скрипт?
<Admin1488> все на гите нашел
<Admin1488>  JohnDoe_71Rus: фенечки для настройки каждой из 20 кнопок мыши на свой скрипт?
<Admin1488> оно самое
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в окошках такие проги для мышей популярны
<SergeyIT> так установил?
<Admin1488> да поставил
<Admin1488> ток вот затестить не могу мышь на работе)
<Admin1488> у меня мамба 2012
<Admin1488> она старенькая, буду обновлять до https://www.razerzone.com/store/razer-mamba
<SergeyIT> расскажешь потом )
<Admin1488> конечно,  я тут как то искал мышь с нативной поддержкой (игровую), но как то поиски не оправдались, а тут оказывается добрые люди все уже сделали.
<SergeyIT> заработает - скажи им спасибо )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лучше пошли биткоинку
<|cub|> так что никто не баловался ldap + ssh
<|cub|> ?
<Admin1488> так что никто не баловался ldap + ssh
<Admin1488> а зачем те
<Admin1488> SergeyIT работают дрова)
<|cub|> Admin1488, может опытом бы поделился
<SergeyIT> не сожги все дрова на проверке, на игрушки оставь )
<SergeyIT> Admin1488: а лучше на форуме куда-нибудь про дрова нипиши, чтобы не потерялось. Может кому еще пригодится
<Admin1488> SergeyIT: да наверное все в теме я прост тормоз)
<artus> уруру
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<artus> чиво, вас снегом занесло ? ))
<Sergey_IT> сегодня совсем чуть-чуть было
<JohnDoe_71Rus> говорят на окошках криптор лютует. сети гос органов и опсосов затронул
<Sergey_IT> у мну только линуксы
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-13
<aleksei`> утррррррра
<Admin1488> утро
<Victor83> Hi, guys! Есть такие, кто как и я используют один комп для Linux & Windows? Вопрос как настроить Ubuntu 16.04, чтобы она не меняла время в Windows. На 14.04 я правил это, но на 16.04 что-то не срабатывает.
<artus> Victor83, настроить синхронизация времени в винде. по другому никак :D ну или привязыватцо к времни биоса в линуксе :) но это тоже пляски :)
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-14
<sameee> :-)
<sameee> Привет из Новой Зеландии
<UNIm95> мда
<UNIm95> Хреново когда кнопка ресет рядом и портом для наушников
<anderx> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<anderx> серожа)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сирожа :)
<anderx> опять артуса сожрали
<anderx> гады голодные
<anderx> пошел я спать
<Sergey_IT> так ты сутками спишь, не выспался?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-07
<aleksei> утра всем
<andrex> SergeyIT: тыж у нас гуру пиджина
<andrex> SergeyIT: кодировки там через запятую или так подряд))
<SergeyIT> UTF-8, cp1251, KOI8-R
<andrex> ок))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а так можно было?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> читеры
<SergeyIT> я уже не помню, один раз настроил 9 лет назад и копирую .purple
<andrex> а на работе попробую)
<SergeyIT> куда gksudo подевали.... (
<andrex> выпилили
<|rapidsp|> и распилили :)
<andrex> даже от gksu одни иконки остались))
<artem> install
<artem> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 4.16.7; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 4.17-rc4.
<artem> @restart
<artem> lymx
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это гдей то латест кернел 4.16?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в латест релиз кернел из 4.15.0-20
<yokowka> JohnDoe_71, Anderx - are you a frut cackes?
<yokowka> diskin , zдравiя тебе богатырь!!!!
<yokowka> Oh, different. JohnDoe_71, Anderx - you are a frut cackes....
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гугол не знает этой идеомы
<yokowka> JohnDoe_71Rus - спроси у Ясенькса
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-08
<aleksei`> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> день ужо
<anderx> балуются тут всякие заебаню!
<anderx> пускай там веселяться
<anderx> вобщем опять фильтр на IQ будет висеть))
<aleksei`> anderx: злой ты )
<anderx> нет) я ващее добрый)
<anderx> типо
<anderx> тут не демократия)
<anderx> во)
<anderx> да потом сниму через недельку) а пока пусть сидят сами с собой там беседы ведут))
<anderx> SergeyIT: серожа)
<anderx> попоробовал вроде работает)
<SergeyIT> anderx: что попробовал?
<anderx> SergeyIT: пиджин кодировки))
<anderx> старый стал слероз замучал))
<SergeyIT> ааа... ))
<SergeyIT> то ли еще будет )
<anderx> дада
<SergeyIT> я вот батарейку перепаял в своей 286 машинке...
<bloodmeri> добрый день , подскажите самый не требовательный к  ресурсам убунту
<bloodmeri> хубунту или лубунту
<bloodmeri> ?
<diskin> привет, мне кажется лубунту
<bloodmeri> спасибо , шустрее чем дебайнс с хфце?
<anderx> нет
<bloodmeri> это тоже тормозит
<anderx> а че за железка?
<anderx> и вобще какую версию ставиш)
<bloodmeri> старый ноут ,  щас не дома , не помню
<anderx> они чем свежее тем требовательней
<anderx> ну когда будеш дома приходи)
<bloodmeri> попробовать предыдущие версии ?
<anderx> угу а лучше дебиан) или какойнить dsl
<anderx> или slitaz
<anderx> другие извраты тебе не понравятся))
<bloodmeri> слака?
<anderx> gentoo
<bloodmeri> не настолько
<anderx> нуесть еще CrunchBang, Bodhi ну либо 16.4 lubuntu или старше
<anderx> дальше уже для хардкрщиков)
<anderx> кому глаза не жалко))
<bloodmeri> вот эти все названия первый раз слышу
<anderx> скачай попробуй
<anderx> с лифки
<anderx> а там решиш че для тебя комфортнее
<anderx> да и дебиан быстрее будет бунты с тем же де даже
<anderx> мешьше свестоперделок вырвиглазных иконок и прочего громоздкого не нужного хлама))
<anderx> lxle еще есть
<anderx> тот же лубунту тока еще легче
<anderx> или кнопикс))
<anderx> вобщем качай пробуй)
<anderx> ибо еще и оптимизация у них разная)
<bloodmeri> я без перделок  , может браузер по шустрее поставить ...
<anderx> links))
<bloodmeri> CLI , да , не тормозит
<anderx> если там браузер тормозит на сайтах) то даже полегче не поможет) разве что тот который не пользует половину хлама из веба))
<anderx> сайты щас ппц громоздкие
<anderx> на 3 пне некоторые ппц тупили а вслед за ними весь комп)
<bloodmeri> у меня что то даже двух ядерное , пару гигагерц
<bloodmeri> все равно тормозит
<bloodmeri> но это видимо веб
<bloodmeri> игрушки даже работают , опен арена ходит
<anderx> ну поменяй браузер
<bloodmeri> оперу ?
<bloodmeri> хотя нах
<linxon> https://luakit.github.io/
<anderx> о нада пощупать)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Installing on Windows 10
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<SergeyIT> ку
<piyavking> ку.
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-09
<aleksei`> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> спраздником штоле
<anderx> ну нахрен)
<aleksei`> с праздником )
<aleksei`> чёт странно, после апдейтов терминал начал называться gnome terminal )
<aleksei`> до этого просто terminal было
<anderx> да пофиг
<anderx> я тут minix увидел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> uxterm
<anderx> weechat
<anderx> ))
<anderx> ой тобиш нету заголовка
<anderx> https://prnt.sc/jfl1vs
<aleksei`> хех, ну да, я про то что затачивают уже даже 16.04 по гном походу, может для более лёгкого перехода
<anderx> легкий переход - миф) оно или обновится или нет) хотя щас спокойно обновляется
<aleksei`> не понял. а как я попал на ubuntu-unregged? )
<Nastya> В общем я поковырялась в написании ГУИ под линупс (мне нужна кроссплатформенность с макосью). Пока лучший вариант выглядит как ГТК  в линукса и порт ГТК в макоси.
<anderx> эм в макоси разве гтк?
<anderx> вроде было qt
<Nastya> нет, но туда можно поставить ГТК и оно даже работает (простые приложения запускались и выглядели не очень ужасно
<Nastya> я еще посмотрела всякие веб приложения на электронах, но богомерзкий яваскрипт и очень неэлегантные решения - нет . такое точно не пойдет
<anderx> html5
<anderx> ))
<Nastya> я не индус чтоб такое писать
<anderx> ну прально
<anderx> а то будет какойто вендософт
<Nastya> наиболее зрело в линукса  выглядит QT.
<Nastya> Но писать на сях  пользовательские приложения в 21-м веке моветон. а всякие порты PyQt работают, но я не смогла написать нормальный установщик
<anderx>  Objective-C там даже вроде
<anderx> хм
<anderx> под мак еще нужно под ретину делать
<anderx> ужас полный)
<Nastya> под мак есть Какао - графический Фреймворк которого под линупс нету. потому не кросплатформенные приложения получаются
<Nastya> под мак то как раз все просто - единственное что тебя просят сделать - это подгрузить иконки разного размера. остальное все рендерится автоматически под любое разрешение дисплея
<JohnDoe_71Rus> странное тз, линупс и макос. окошки побоку
<anderx> а все что на бзде заводится то и на макоси взлетит хотя там щас от бды осталось почти нифига)
<anderx> покрайней мере у os x по сравнению с mac os))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://habr.com/post/358154/ достижение 21 века!
<anderx> да и 40 лет не прошло)
<anderx> мне вот че интересно когда голая винда будет весить также как голый линь)) ну или хотябы линь который имеет при себе набор софта который нужен большинству хомяков))
<anderx> ладноподождем еще лет 20ть
<anderx> может там хоть сеть норм запилят или терминал
<Nastya> уже давно столько вести - смотри Windows Embedded
<Nastya> у макоси ядро было на основе БСД лет 20 назад. теперь уже ничего общего с БСД там нет
<Nastya> ну кроме посикса
<anderx> нет ам патчи бздшные перенесены и все остальное самопал)
<anderx> а она вывалилась
<anderx> ну и путать не надо os x и mac os
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-10
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Nastya> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Nastya> кстати, эта конфа имеет телеграмм зеркало? ну типа здесь пишешь - в телеграмм канале видно и наоборот?
<SergeyIT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-11
<aleksei`> дня
<aleksei`> anderx: что ты там намутил что меня постоянно на unregged кидает? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ты зарегайся
<aleksei`> так я зареган как бы
<aleksei`> я же тут )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> меня тоже кидает, когда после переподключения сессии вхожу с другим ником
<aleksei`> чёт у меня подозрение, что вичат 1.4 идентит позже, чем заходит на каналы (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня такая беда на 2 клиентах миранда и kvirc
<anderx> aleksei`: не мои проблемы) что ты клиент победить не можеш))
<anderx> юзай ssl тогда
<anderx> даже бота никуда не кидает)
<anderx> SergeyIT: бу!
<aleksei`> чёт странно, судя по манам вход на каналы нельза заделеить
<andrex> фокус покус блин
<aleksei`> что за покус фокус?
<andrex> перконнектился и чет никуда меня не перекинуло)
<andrex> такшто проблема в вас сударь)
<aleksei`> ну дык и я так могу
<andrex> дык ты с канала тока вышел
<aleksei`> ну да, а если переконектиться к сети по новой, то на канал заходит раньше идента
<andrex> ну у меня ничего никуда не хаодит раньше)
<andrex> и на 1.4 вичате никуда раньше не заходило
<andrex> даже не пользуя ssl
<aleksei`> ну вот я сейчас с этим столкнулся
<aleksei`> буду выяснять почему
<andrex> конфиг скинь
<aleksei`> скатаюсь в филиал, потом вечерком, если не лень будет, покопаюсь )
<andrex> aleksei`: https://pthree.org/2010/01/31/freenode-ssl-and-sasl-authentication-with-irssi/ http://freenode.net/kb/answer/chat
<andrex> на кури
<andrex> можеш даже не разбераться почему оно у тя так
<andrex> потому что один фиг сертификаты круче обычного пароля
<SergeyIT> andrex, ку
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-12
<andrex> @mode -f
<Neo4> Привет
<Neo4> Кто хочет потестить мой shell script?
<Neo4> генерирует и добавляет на vps ssh ключ
<Neo4> https://gist.github.com/kselax/b4f19cd0f1269b48c43b65866fcb28b1
<Neo4> делаем
<Neo4> set_key.ssh key_name user_name server_ip
<Neo4> key_name - ключ что будет сгенерирован в /home/user/$USER/.ssh
<Neo4> user_name - пользователь на удаленном компе
<Neo4> server_ip - ip сервера
<Neo4> запускаме скрипт, если все нормально
<Neo4> тестим
<Neo4> shh user_name@server_ip -i $HOME/.ssh/key_name
<Neo4> пару минут установить
<Neo4> в ручную пол часа, туда сюда копировать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чем скринкаст записать? не сильно большое по зависимостям
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-13
<sansero> ку
<Neo4> apache2
<Neo4> как вклюить moderewrite и ssh?
<Neo4> a2enmod ssl
<Neo4> and
<Neo4> a2ensite default-ssl.conf
<Neo4> restart apache
<Neo4> a2enmod rewrite
<Neo4> default it's off
<Neo4> don't forget this when you will be writing your shell script
<andrex> ппц
<andrex> в конфиге хоста
<andrex> !apache
<ubuntuhelp> LAMP является аббревиатурой для Linux-серверов Apache MySQL-PHP. За помощью в создании LAMP на Ubuntu, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=2814.0 http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=8265.0
<andrex> !apache2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='apache2'
<andrex> AllowOverride
<Neo4> andrex: да это так повторяю
<Neo4> хочу шел написать что установит автоматом LAMP и mailserver
<Neo4> пока хотябы LAMP
<andrex> !apache
<ubuntuhelp> LAMP является аббревиатурой для Linux-серверов Apache MySQL-PHP. За помощью в создании LAMP на Ubuntu, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=2814.0 http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=8265.0
<andrex> !lamp
<ubuntuhelp> LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP) - набор серверного ПО. О его настройке вы можете прочесть тут: http://debian.pro/225 или на: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/lamp и http://goo.gl/YwmAqC на английском: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<andrex> !abs
<ubuntuhelp> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<andrex> !ssh
<ubuntuhelp> SSH (англ. Secure Shell — "безопасная оболочка") — сетевой протокол прикладного уровня, позволяющий производить удалённое управление ОС и туннелирование TCP-соединений. Подробнее см. тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<andrex> удачи
<andrex> SergeyIT: можеш бить его палкой)
 * andrex спать
<sansero> воскресил один из своих древних нетбуков ) накатил xubuntu - полет нормальный ) "Ежик" то на момент выхода был не шибко подвижный, так что не думал, что сейчас, спустя 10 лет, смогу из него хоть что-то выжать... Но тем не менее ) Даже ютубы крутит вполне
<sansero> приемлимо! Atom n270 еще кое что могёт!
<SergeyIT> пишу с N450 )
<alex12345> здравствуйте
<andrex> SergeyIT: а че на дебиан не перевалиш) он шустрее или даже на knoppix))
<andrex> помешались все на этой лабудунте))
<andrex> хмм или lxle
<SergeyIT> кто - все?
<sansero> Синдром утенка
<SergeyIT> это когда крякнуть не успел, а уже съели?
<sansero> Это когда кого первого увидел, тот и Мама )
<alex12345> Здравствуйте, после очистки системы престал запускаться Х сервер из консоли и во 2 сессию Х :2
<SergeyIT> хорошо почистил ))
<sansero> !
<andrex> service lightdm gdm или кто там start
<alex12345> ubuntu cleaner использовал
<andrex> тьпу ты
<andrex> ссзб
<alex12345> с него только и запускается
<andrex> его никто не рекомендует использовать
<SergeyIT> вот за 10+ лет ни разу не чистил линукс ))
<alex12345> место свободное кончалось
<SergeyIT> ато как? Линуксу много не надо
<SergeyIT> э*
<sansero> Папка "Загрузки" не резиновая ? ))
<andrex>  echo  "manual" | sudo tee -a /etc/init/lightdm.override или както так
<SergeyIT> клозет постоянно чистить надо - аксиома
<andrex> ну или вобще dpkg-recongogere *dm че то там у тя))
<andrex> я тока логи чистю)
<alex12345> с lightdm все работает, нужно без него из чистой консоли х сервер запускать
<sansero> а что пишет?
<andrex> xinit
<andrex> startx
<alex12345> X.Org X Server 1.19.5
<alex12345> Release Date: 2017-10-12
<alex12345> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<alex12345> Build Operating System: Linux 4.4.0-101-generic x86_64 Ubuntu
<alex12345> Current Operating System: Linux alex-Aspire-5349 4.13.0-41-generic #46~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 3 10:06:43 UTC 2018 x86_64
<alex12345> Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-41-generic root=UUID=48528a54-ef01-4264-8985-d5e7a4c4d829 ro text
<alex12345> Build Date: 24 November 2017  09:44:25AM
<alex12345> xorg-server 2:1.19.5-0ubuntu2~16.04.1 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support)
<alex12345> Current version of pixman: 0.33.6
<alex12345> 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
<alex12345> 	to make sure that you have the latest version.
<alex12345> Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<alex12345> 	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<alex12345> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<alex12345> (==) Log file: "/home/alex/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.1.log", Time: Sun May 13 23:31:15 2018
<alex12345> (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<alex12345> (EE)
<alex12345> Fatal server error:
<alex12345> (EE) parse_vt_settings: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (Permission denied)
<alex12345> (EE)
<alex12345> (EE)
<alex12345> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<alex12345> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<alex12345>  for help.
<alex12345> (EE) Please also check the log file at "/home/alex/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.1.log" for additional information.
<alex12345> (EE)
<andrex> @mode +q alex12345
<andrex> !paste alex12345
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='paste alex12345'
<andrex> !paste | alex12345
<ubuntuhelp> alex12345: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<andrex> @mode -q alex12345
<SergeyIT> алекс и тут все загадил... ((
<sansero> )надо почистить...
<andrex> кидай лог на пасту в этом хламе нифига нет)
<alex12345> и как сюда лог кинуть?
<andrex> сюда никакой
<andrex> на пасту а ссылку сюда))
<andrex> /home/alex/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.1.log
<andrex> и как пускаеш и от кого
<alex12345> на пасту кинул, где ссылку скопировать чтоб сюда вставить?
<SergeyIT> на пасте и взять
<andrex> pastebinit /home/alex/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.1.log
<andrex> ссылку сюда
<alex12345> это надпись Download as test?
<alex12345> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zvx38c47ts/plain/
<andrex> paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zvx38c47ts/
<andrex> слабо было
<alex12345> спасибо, понял
<JohnDoe6> вот паста https://i.imgur.com/OE4hiZG.jpg , как на нее кинуть лог?
<JohnDoe6> у меня принтера нет что бы распечатать
<SergeyIT> съешь так
<andrex> JohnDoe6: кинь ее в лог
<andrex> и размаж
<andrex> /dev/tty0
<andrex> круто
<JohnDoe6> да, зачем изкоробки столько консолей? обычный пользователь если и входил то в одну
<andrex> теперь покажи ls -la /dev/tty* | pastebinit ну и groups
<SergeyIT> для мнительных - мало ли кому какое число не нравится
<JohnDoe6> китайцы и японцы в списке пользователей а tty6 почему то имеется
<andrex> да и ваще я спать собиралсо
<alex12345> установится сейчас pastebinit
<SergeyIT> у китайцев 4 не в ходу
<andrex> у меня на 18 4 ваще 2 ксервера подымалось))
<JohnDoe6> а консоль тоже есть
<andrex> на 1 и на 2 tty
<andrex> ))
<andrex> из коробки
<alex12345> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sf7bjcSnrT/
<andrex> ваще не понял в чем прикол
<JohnDoe6> дублирующая система. космические технологии
<andrex> космонавт решил выпендриться))
<andrex> alex12345: ну а дальше?
<alex12345> команда для показа group какая?
<andrex> groups
<andrex> ваще grep tty /etc/group
<andrex> чето ты там конкретно почистил))
<alex12345> все что он мне предложил
<alex12345> alex adm cdrom sudo audio dip video plugdev lpadmin sambashare vboxusers
<alex12345> там вроде только старые логи, скачанные пакеты, и старые установленные ядра
<andrex> ну а теперь влючай логику
<andrex> а я ушел
<andrex> либо колупать в сторону dbus чтобы оно пускалось
<andrex> вобщем 2 варианта может больше
<alex12345> grep tty /etc/group tty:x:5:
<alex12345> dbus-demon вроде работает, в процессах есть
<alex12345> всем спокойной ночи, я спать
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-06
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> SergeyIT, q
<SergeyIT> й
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-07
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Microsoft представила подсистему WSL2. Ключевой особенностью второй редакции является поставка полноценного ядра Linux, вместо прослойки на лету транслирующей системные вызовы Linux в системные вызовы Windows.
<SergeyIT> микрософтом нас не запугаешь !
<|rapidsp|> https://hi-tech.ua/vsyo-dlya-razrabotchikov-v-windows-10-budet-integrirovano-yadro-linux-i-obnovlennaya-komandnaya-stroka/?fbclid=IwAR2prT_CcG34bmG7sJLAB7EtEt3aa8gltnwx4F3Ps2OgkiEevfAqXbT_31k
<Qwerty710> привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<Sergey_IT> утра-ночера
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-08
<MrTalisman> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<MrTalisman> !search ATI
<ubuntuhelp> Found: lsb, help, binarydriver, alternatives, donations@donate, usplash, ultabreaksit@ultamatix, merge-o-matic@merging, roadnav, make
<tomfarr_> ы?
<tomfarr_> чо меня банют то?
<tomfarr_> затыкают тоесть
<tomfarr_> за що?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-09
<SergeyIT> c Праздником!
<andrex> с каким это
<SergeyIT> 9 мая
<andrex> 9 мая 10 мая  11 мая
<andrex> что не день то празднег
<groudon_> с праздником
<mva> оварищи убунтушники
<mva> *т
<mva> вот подскажите, пожалуйста, хули ему надо:
<mva> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/422983777/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-i386.tinc_1.1~pre17-1xenial0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<mva> automake в build depends в debian/control указан
<mva> и под bionic собирается
<mva> а под xenial - не хочет
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-11
<tomfarr_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgcIcKPE104 зазырьте
<tomfarr_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AE2OqNiuAI8
<tomfarr_> не реклама
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-12
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tomfarr_> ква
#ubuntu-ru 2020-05-05
<user217_> кто-то пользуется докером?
#ubuntu-ru 2020-05-06
<SKonst> кто-то пользуется. инфа 100%
#ubuntu-ru 2020-05-07
<rapidsp> опять забыл. чем уж мы схемы то рисуем
<rapidsp> короткое такое название
<diskin> лошадиная фамилия? )
<rapidsp> ну типа :)
<rapidsp> все! dia
<diskin> ЛОЛ
<diskin> наверно посмотрел на первые буквы моей фамилии )
<rapidsp> это обычная практика :)
<diskin> кстати, ни разу не использовал dia. пойду поставлю...
<rapidsp> норм. немного заморочена, куча схем
<diskin> еще shapes отдельно
<Sergey_IT> kicad же
<diskin> KDE?
<rapidsp> поздна... вспотел аж рисовамши :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> про какие схемы речь?
<rapidsp> ну в данном случае сеть-сервера
<andrex> для сетей можно юзать draw.io)
#ubuntu-ru 2020-05-09
<LevZagatov> Здравствуйте. Можно задавать вопросы про kubuntu? Просто я зашёл на англиский kubuntовский канал и получил ссылку сюда. Зараее спасибо.
<Sergey_IT> так где вопрос?
<LevZagatov> Sergey_IT: Просто спросить для того, чтобы узнать, есть ли здесь хелп по кубунте. И скажите пожалуйста, где оффтоп чат?
<diskin> LevZagatov, привет, тут почти нет трафика, так что кубунта, убунта - без разницы )
<Sergey_IT> официального хелпа в россии нет. Вопросы можно здесь обсуждать https://forum.ubuntu.ru/
<LevZagatov> А, ну понятно. То есть это как бы оффтопик
<Sergey_IT> здесь не очень оффтопят
<LevZagatov> О'кей. Для оффтопа другой чат поищу :) Вы не можете сказать, как в KMAIL войти? Профиль есть но там нет поля для пароля.
<Sergey_IT> не пользовался
<Sergey_IT> только не понял, в кмайл программу войти, или из кмайл к почтовому серверу подключиться?
<Sergey_IT> а болтают много  "conference.jabber.ru"  в комнате ubuntu
<Sergey_IT> и есть где-то еще чистые оффтопики, но я не ходил
<diskin> а что такое оффтоп чат? оффтоп на тему линукса?
<LevZagatov> Кмайл войти в почту (mail.ru, googlemail.ru, ya.ru etc)
<diskin> я тоже не пользовался, но по аналогии с Thunderbird, надо создать там учетную запись типа pop3 или imap
<Sergey_IT> так спрашивает логин при старте программы или уже из меню кмайла?
<LevZagatov> Оффтоп чат это когда юзеры системы N болтают в специальном чате, но хелп там кой-какой тоже есть. diskin, там этого нет. Sergey_IT, из мею кмайла. Даже не знаю как это получилось, я даже никуда не тыкал и появилось это окно.
<diskin> ну Thunderbird тоже выдает окно создания учетной записи, если на чистой конфигурации запускать
<diskin> может как раз это он и спрашивает?
<Sergey_IT> чего-то посмотрел в инете, кмайл людям не нравится
<Sergey_IT> сам я  через веб с почтой работаю (уже давно)
<LevZagatov> Кто он? Грозоптица? Я его удалил. Рыжелиса тоже удалил.
<Sergey_IT> зачем удалил?
<LevZagatov> Затем, чтобы была экосистема. Конкверор нравится
<diskin> не, "он" = kmail
<diskin> я thunderbird для примера привел
<diskin> короче, скриншот с проблемой в студию
<LevZagatov> Это кмайл был, ты прав. Учётка сохранилась
<diskin> вообще, есть инструкции типа https://kubuntu.ru/node/306
<diskin> или https://blog.linuxcomp.ru/2017/05/kmail-gmail-yandex-mail-ru.html
<diskin> кстати интересно, почему на английском канале тебя сюда послали? по-русски там написал? )
<LevZagatov> Нет. Я им написал Hello! Do you know a Russian Kubuntu offtopic and help chats? Просто в konversation стоят по умолчанию англ каналы
<diskin> я все системы desktop, mobile держу с включенным английским языком, для тренировки, да и ошибки обычно проще искать в англоязычном интернете
<Sergey_IT> новички этого не понимают, к сожалению
<LevZagatov> А я английский знаю только на уровне 3го класса. Неудобно
<Sergey_IT> так учи, там 1000 слов достаточно
<LevZagatov> 1 000?! Я ж не смогу. Проще по русски
<Sergey_IT> я учил английский полгода только...
<Sergey_IT> а ты 3 года ;)
<LevZagatov> 4. 4 года мы учим алфавит. #####
<LevZagatov> И до сих пор полкласса не выучили.
 * diskin ушел спать
